# No Topic Thread



## bum (21/9/09)

Today's purchases:
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale six pack
Duvel
Meantime IPA
Timothy Taylor Landlord
Rogue Brutal Bitter
Jamesion Beast IPA
Renaissance Brewing MPA IIPA
Holgate Hopinator
Epic Armageddon IPA
Three Boys IPA
Brew Dog Punk IPA
Mac's Hop Rocker


----------



## Adamt (21/9/09)

Oh, it appears the other thread about nothing got deleted. I guess if there's a serious problem with having a thread about nothing we'd have been told why! I'm guessing there was some general naughtiness all over after the shizen-fight last night. Let's keep it (relatively ) clean.

Today's purchases:
...

A train ticket


My wallet is now empty.


----------



## bum (21/9/09)

There is now a definite echo coming from my wallet too.


----------



## Pennywise (21/9/09)

You'll have trouble tasting anything else after all those IPA's bum.


:icon_offtopic: Why do I always miss the good stuff


----------



## bum (21/9/09)

I'm gonna spread them out over as great a period as willpower allows. I only bought so many at once because it is over an hour each way to that shop so I don't go all that often.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/9/09)

Adamt said:


> Oh, it appears the other thread about nothing got deleted. I guess if there's a serious problem with having a thread about nothing we'd have been told why! I'm guessing there was some general naughtiness all over after the shizen-fight last night. Let's keep it (relatively ) clean.
> 
> Today's purchases:
> ...
> ...



Yeah, agreed, although I thought one of the benefits of living in a democracy is freedom from censorship.

Now that I have mentioned the unmentionable, will this thread also be deleted? In 5...4...3...2...1...


----------



## WarmBeer (21/9/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> :icon_offtopic: Why do I always miss the good stuff



Obviously HB79, you have a "life", and don't spend your Sunday evening poring over the the pi$$ fights and latest gossip on AHB 

I miss him already...


----------



## Katherine (21/9/09)

Adamt said:


> Oh, it appears the other thread about nothing got deleted. I guess if there's a serious problem with having a thread about nothing we'd have been told why! I'm guessing there was some general naughtiness all over after the shizen-fight last night. Let's keep it (relatively ) clean.
> 
> Today's purchases:
> ...
> ...



What happened to the nothing thread?


----------



## chappo1970 (21/9/09)

Katie said:


> What happened to the nothing thread?




+1

Who pooed in the pool?


----------



## Pollux (21/9/09)

The usual B vs D occurred, exploded, thread went bye bye.

Today's purchases.

Prawns, Bacon, Fettuccine, Onions, Garlic............Dinner will be tasty


----------



## Adamt (21/9/09)

Let's move on from the deletions/edits/whatever. The most important thing is "nothing":


----------



## Pollux (21/9/09)

I believe I'm going to make rain......

I have hung a load of washing, then detailed the car....


----------



## chappo1970 (21/9/09)

Yes i vaguely remember firing a salvo over towards D in some thread or other. I was pretty hammered after the brew day though so I don't have much recollection of what was said and or why to honest.


----------



## Katherine (21/9/09)

They should bring out breath testing before posting!


----------



## chappo1970 (21/9/09)

I think a self imposed ban when hammered will do the trick.


----------



## bum (21/9/09)

Sounds pretty boring.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/9/09)

Katie said:


> They should bring out breath testing before posting!



C'mon, nobody would ever post then.

This is a beer forum after all


----------



## mwd (21/9/09)

bum said:


> I'm gonna spread them out over as great a period as willpower allows. I only bought so many at once because it is over an hour each way to that shop so I don't go all that often.



Absolutely No chance because after one you wonder what brand z is like oooh that was nice wonder what brand w......?and so on.

edit: bought a case of LC Bright Ale. Cannot stand being ripped so bad on a 6 pack.


----------



## Pennywise (21/9/09)

Adamt said:


> Let's move on from the deletions/edits/whatever. The most important thing is "nothing":




:blink: This shit just freaks me the hell out


----------



## mwd (21/9/09)

Looks like the Hammerhead Shark from Pirates of the Carib


----------



## chappo1970 (21/9/09)




----------



## Adamt (21/9/09)

I dont think that quite worked Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (21/9/09)

*Now* you tell me after I have spent all afternoon making up the sign! <_<


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/9/09)

Bastards KILLED MY THREAD..... :angry:


----------



## Tony (21/9/09)

I saw the last post. I was in the old nothing thread and refreshed and it was gone..... along with a couple others.

There was a mass "hiding of the truth" from the masses last night.



Oh..... i just cleaned my BBQ. Wasnt that an interesting job!


----------



## warra48 (21/9/09)

I saw the posts as well. Funny, but also tragic in a sort of beery hazy way.

Frankly, I'm not surprised the thread was removed.

Note, I didn't enter into those discussions, and I'm not passing judgment on anyone. I'm glad it wasn't my decision to make.


----------



## Katherine (21/9/09)

Tony said:


> I saw the last post. I was in the old nothing thread and refreshed and it was gone..... along with a couple others.
> 
> There was a mass "hiding of the truth" from the masses last night.
> 
> ...



this thread isnt the same as the other one! Why didnt they just ignore each other.


----------



## warra48 (21/9/09)

I'm facing a massive cleanup of my fermenter, fermenting fridge, and the garage floor around the fridge.

Last Friday's hefeweizen with WY3068 went absolutely feral, even though the TempMate was set at 17.5C. That'll teach me to use a blowoff tube next time, and use a huge collection bottle.


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/9/09)

warra48 said:


> I'm facing a massive cleanup of my fermenter, fermenting fridge, and the garage floor around the fridge.
> 
> Last Friday's hefeweizen with WY3068 went absolutely feral, even though the TempMate was set at 17.5C. That'll teach me to use a blowoff tube next time, and use a huge collection bottle.



Freaky, I just finished moping out the fridge and brew shed too, same thing 3068 at 17, Blow off tube now inserted in a new clean lid, the yeast on top looks beautiful.

Andrew


----------



## staggalee (21/9/09)

Katie said:


> this thread isnt the same as the other one! Why didnt they just ignore each other.



OH NO!!!!!
It wasn`t Darren and Butters boxing on again was it? :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Steve (21/9/09)

staggalee said:


> OH NO!!!!!
> It wasn`t Darren and Butters boxing on again was it? :lol:
> 
> stagga.



It was hilarious....especially the baiting, call out thread that has also gone.


----------



## staggalee (21/9/09)

Steve said:


> It was hilarious....especially the baiting, call out thread that has also gone.



You won`t see such outrageous behaviour from Qld`ers.
I don`t know what gets into these blokes  

stagga.
edit...... who was the moderator that dropped the hammer by the way?
{or is no one game to say?}
It`s an innocent enough question surely.  

stagga.


----------



## Tony (21/9/09)

I have to bottle my saison. 

I just dont want to have to bottle anything.

Im gunna watch Top Gear on SBS and hook in!

Kegs are sooooooo much better.

I really need to get a bigger fridge that will hold a couple kegs.


----------



## Pollux (21/9/09)

Bahaahah,

Wife and I were just remember songs from primary school days (early 90s)


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

Might pop over to Crafties at lunch rather than the usual?


----------



## Adamt (22/9/09)

Whatchoo yakkin aboot?


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Salad for lunch today. Just wont cut through the hang over... We celebrated last night as we got into the Nationals! Who's gonna BAG biab now!


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

New nick name for BIABers "Pillow case Brewers"... h34r: BWAHAHAHA!!!

Well done BTW Katie you entering the same beer a brewing a new batch?


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> New nick name for BIABers "Pillow case Brewers"... h34r: BWAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Well done BTW Katie you entering the same beer a brewing a new batch?



Non of your business! LOL!

I dont understand the nickname actually! 

Im BIAB and proud! See we concentrate on THE BEER and not the GEAR! and it's starting to shine through!


----------



## bconnery (22/9/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Yeah, agreed, although I thought one of the benefits of living in a democracy is freedom from censorship.
> 
> Now that I have mentioned the unmentionable, will this thread also be deleted? In 5...4...3...2...1...



You're fooling yourself, we're living in a dictatorship, a self-perpetuating autocracy in which the working class...


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/9/09)

Katie said:


> Salad for lunch today. Just wont cut through the hang over... We celebrated last night as we got into the Nationals! Who's gonna BAG biab now!



Well done Katie and Lloydie, is that your first comp, have you got that warm and fuzzy feeling?


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Well done Katie and Lloydie, is that your first comp, have you got that warm and fuzzy feeling?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




Yes first comp! for sure.... Being walking around in daze for two days!


----------



## Leigh (22/9/09)

Katie said:


> Salad for lunch today. Just wont cut through the hang over... We celebrated last night as we got into the Nationals! Who's gonna BAG biab now!



Just because somebody needs to bite...

But just think how much _better_ your beer could be 

But seriously, well done to you both!


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Leigh said:


> Just because somebody needs to bite...
> 
> But just think how much _better_ your beer could be
> 
> But seriously, well done to you both!



Im actually really happy with our beers. Lloydie and I are both happy with the equipment we have. Its taken us to time to build up to were we are. If I was on my own, I would not be able to build a system but BIAB would of being something I was capable of doing. I like the simplicity of my system, I like how I control my temp down to the degree! I know I can make much better beer on my system! SO THERE!

Thanks... though!


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

Pillow case brewers are sooo touchie...  

Serious Question and I am not stirring. BIAB as a brewing process is accepted as an AG method, except from a few die hards, why is there still so much separatism amongst us brewers over it. It seems to me that BIABers are as much at fault as the main stream for rift that I don't see as being there.

Like I said *I AM NOT STIRRING* just wondering is all?


----------



## Pennywise (22/9/09)

I don't see how it can't be accepted, you start with all grain don't you, as far as I'm concerned you can mash in a toilet lined with shit paper (though I would not drink it if you paid me :lol: ), it's the ingredients that make it AG not the process. 


I'm still having trouble finding the fittings to build my MT


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

What fittings are you chasing HB79 for the tun?


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

I guess the efficiency argument. I know most people are joking but there are the diehards (chappos words) that just bag it. If they don't believe in it why are they on the BIAB threads. My first introduction to ALL GRAIN was through BIAB so I have always stuck with it. As I said before I like the simplicity of the equipment. I think also it annoys people that others can start ALL GRAIN brewing relatively easily! I don't go into the KIT threads and stir them up! I know I started it with showing off! I'm also lucky to have Lloydie who can calculate recipes to suit our equipment he knows our equipment well!


----------



## Adamt (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> *I AM NOT STIRRING*



Is that because your HERMS keeps the mash homogenous?


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

I totally agree with what your saying cost wise etc. Getting into a fully blown HERMS like mine is not a cheap exercise and as you know I am intending to set up a mini BIAB system so I can do experimental beers.

There just seems to be a widening gap and how can I say... attitude developing?


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I totally agree with what your saying cost wise etc. Getting into a fully blown HERMS like mine is not a cheap exercise and as you know I am intending to set up a mini BIAB system so I can do experimental beers.
> 
> There just seems to be a widening gap and how can I say... attitude developing?




Why? cant you experiment on the HERMS? 

Why would it annoy anybody on what system we use? I dont get annoyed because you have a HERMS! 

We are interested in the traditional method for sure, espeacially when it comes to more difficult steps in the brew... we get around it dont you worry. Arms just get really sore! 

I dont have much knowledge on the three vessel system (I understand the fundamentals) Lloydie does! I guess he has the boy brain that can keep all that information in.


----------



## Pollux (22/9/09)

I think some of the "gap" may be caused by BIABers being very defensive of their brewing techniques as they are used to having to deal with misguided people who like to pull apart every part of the BIAB concept.

From there starts the vicious cycle.........


Personally, I love BIAB, it has allowed me to pump out some beers that I and those who have drunk them have been happy with, and at the end of the day that's what matters.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

I basically put my system together to do double and triples mainly with the odd single from time to time. BIAB saves me having to set up different pots but more importantly less bloody clean up, one vessel and a bag vs 2 pots and a HERMS. PITA!

I only want to do max 10lt batches for experimentation.


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

I forgot what who and what it was but it happened a couple of weeks ago. when somebody asked a question. I answered it! Which is rare. I was correct in my answer. the person said no that is for BIAB. My answer was exactly the same as a three vessel brewer, after me. The other three vessel brewer who ignored my advice has a three vessel system. BUT STILL does not the basics of brewing! Just because our equipment is simple does not mean we don't know what we are doing!


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I basically put my system together to do double and triples mainly with the odd single from time to time. BIAB saves me having to set up different pots but more importantly less bloody clean up, one vessel and a bag vs 2 pots and a HERMS. PITA!
> 
> I only want to do max 10lt batches for experimentation.




EDIT:

so you are going to experiment on what you think is a inferior system? Why?


----------



## Pennywise (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> What fittings are you chasing HB79 for the tun?




I can get the copper pipe, elbows and T's no worries but having trouble finding something to go from that to the tap. Searched Bunnings a few weeks in a row, never any stock, no prick want's to go look out the back for me either.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

Pollux said:


> I think some of the "gap" may be caused by BIABers being very defensive of their brewing techniques as they are used to having to deal with misguided people who like to pull apart every part of the BIAB concept.
> 
> From there starts the vicious cycle.........
> 
> ...




I with you there Pollux. I think 3 or 4 of the 12 brewers at my brew day this weekend were BIABers. And let me say there was nothing wrong with their brewing knowledge and or ability for that matter. I view BIAB as a brewing process much the same as 3 Teir Gravity or single teir herms or for that matter RIMS. All of the processes have their problems, issues, short coming etc as well as advantages.

And Katie I did see that thread your refering to and you are right about being snobed off but I am not sure that it was intentional?

@ Adamt ROFL! Dry bugger!


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I can get the copper pipe, elbows and T's no worries but having trouble finding something to go from that to the tap. Searched Bunnings a few weeks in a row, never any stock, no prick want's to go look out the back for me either.




Do you mean this?







3/4" pipe into T. 3/4" compression fitting over all thread rod?

A trade plumbing store could help you out and would be cheaper than that Western Australian rip off company (now that's a stir ok!)


----------



## Leigh (22/9/09)

Katie said:


> I forgot what who and what it was but it happened a couple of weeks ago. when somebody asked a question. I answered it! Which is rare. I was correct in my answer. the person said no that is for BIAB. My answer was exactly the same as a three vessel brewer, after me. The other three vessel brewer who ignored my advice has a three vessel system. BUT STILL does not the basics of brewing! Just because our equipment is simple does not mean we don't know what we are doing!



LOL. I'm an analytical organic chemist by trade, but when I was a kit brewer, there was a stream of _expert_ AG'ers who would not (and I guess still can't) accept that chemistry is chemistry no matter where it occurs...makes me laugh when certain AG'ers think the chemistry changes because "this is all-grain and you haven't done AG" LMAO!

Dipping into my limited knowledge on psychology, I guess it boils down to an inferiority complex and these particular 3-system AG'ers who think they are above all who are not doing similar!


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I with you there Pollux. I think 3 or 4 of the 12 brewers at my brew day this weekend were BIABers. And let me say there was nothing wrong with their brewing knowledge and or ability for that matter. I view BIAB as a brewing process much the same as 3 Teir Gravity or single teir herms or for that matter RIMS. All of the processes have their problems, issues, short coming etc as well as advantages.
> 
> And Katie I did see that thread your refering to and you are right about being snobed off but I am not sure that it was intentional?
> 
> @ Adamt ROFL! Dry bugger!




No but it shows that they are NIAVE by saying it would be different for BIAB! Don't worry I had a great laugh about it! I guess we all enjoy a little rivalry! 

I'm going in my first case swap this year. If I was in QLD or VIC it would be my second. I'm a little scared about going as some of those West Coast Brewers are little funny about BIAB! But I'm proud of my beers and even more proud now that we got a place. And we got a place in the APA section not a easy section as everybody brews them. The judges had no idea it was a BIAB beer! That also a GIRL made!


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Leigh said:


> Dipping into my limited knowledge on psychology, I guess it boils down to an inferiority complex and these particular 3-system AG'ers who think they are above all who are not doing similar!



I agree I guess it goes both ways though!


----------



## Leigh (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I totally agree with what your saying cost wise etc. Getting into a fully blown HERMS like mine is not a cheap exercise and as you know I am intending to set up a mini BIAB system so I can do experimental beers.



I was going to go down the BIAB route, but then a full herms system popped up, so I grabbed it. The short-coming of this particular system is it was originally set up for single batches (doubles if you push the system), but the boiler has been upgraded to do doubles and triples...so not good for singles...

I'll be setting it up to have two mash tuns and two boilers to do 1/2 (experimental), single batches with the smaller vessels and double/triple with the larger ones!


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

Katie said:


> EDIT:
> 
> so you are going to experiment on what you think is a inferior system? Why?



Errr... I have never thought BIAB as inferior. In fact I am certain I have never said that ever. BIAB has limitations compared to my brewery yes I agree, but this can be worked around easily.

I want to make small batches max 10lts and experiment with hops, yeasts, mashing times, mashing temps and all of the above in reverse. But also be able to do it at night after work and have as little mess as possible to clean up. Also uses less raw materials than a full batch.


----------



## Pennywise (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup, something exactly like that. Can't be found at my local Bunnings, I'll check out Rheece plumbing next chance I get in my lunch break. Thought they'd be a bit of a rip off though, starting to not really give a shit, I just wanna get this up and running.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

Leigh said:


> ...it boils down to an inferiority complex and these particular 3-system AG'ers who think they are above all who are not doing similar!



I'm sorry little person did you say something important? :lol:


----------



## Adamt (22/9/09)

10 posts in a row on the same topic... SHAMEFUL


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/9/09)

HB79,

You should be able to get short lengths of 1/2" brass threaded pipe from Bunnings no dramas. Just check the plumbing section near all the PVC and brass fittings. I got one there.

Otherwise drop into Reece and you'll be able to grab a S/S one.

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (22/9/09)

I can hear a MrWhippee van.

WTF?


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/9/09)

I have a sudden craving for a lamb kebab, 3 potato cakes (potato scallops for you QLD heathens!) and 2-3 pints of nice hoppy APA :icon_drool2: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (22/9/09)

Now I do too.


----------



## Pennywise (22/9/09)

You guys are making me hungry


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/9/09)

bum said:


> Now I do too.



I bear you no ill feelings Bum, but as long as i have to sit here suffering through my craving, it does help to know that someone else is also suffering.

BTW, can anyone hum the Beverly Hills Cop theme to themselves and not get the tune stuck in their head?

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (22/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> I bear you no ill feelings Bum, but as long as i have to sit here suffering through my craving, it does help to know that someone else is also suffering.



Suffering? I'm sitting on my arse at home and have decided to go get that sorted.

brb


----------



## Adamt (22/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> BTW, can anyone hum the Beverly Hills Cop theme to themselves and not get the tune stuck in their head?



Sure can!


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I'm sorry little person did you say something important? :lol:




Well April next year you can show me how the BIG people brew! LOL :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> ...BTW, can anyone hum the Beverly Hills Cop theme to themselves and not get the tune stuck in their head?
> 
> Cheers SJ



I hate you SJ! <_< 

Do do do doota do do ARGHGHHGHGH!!! :blink:


----------



## Leigh (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I'm sorry little person did you say something important? :lol:



Ya big bully!


----------



## Fents (22/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> I have a sudden craving for a lamb kebab, 3 potato cakes (potato scallops for you QLD heathens!) and 2-3 pints of nice hoppy APA :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers SJ



its a lamb souva if its from a fish n chip shop, unless they make a real kebab w/ turkish bread.


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)




----------



## bum (22/9/09)

Souvlaki is traditionally made with pork.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

More like this...


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

He will sort the wheat from the chaff! if you are not careful!


----------



## Pollux (22/9/09)

I'm drinking HB from a frozen glass.......

So not going to survive this summer at this rate..


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

mmmm.... beer slushy :icon_drool2: 

32C up here today might have to knock a few into me tonight to keep up the fluids.


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Bloody freezing over here.

We accidentally froze our kegs. It cleared the beer up really quickly!


----------



## Pennywise (22/9/09)

Can't wait to get home to my fresh Dunkelwiezen :icon_drool2: Only been in the keg for 5 or so days. don't think it'll last long at all


----------



## Leigh (22/9/09)

Did you kill the fairy Chappo?


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

View attachment 31217


NAKASHIBETSU, Hokkaido A brewery here has succeeded in producing a low-malt beer with milk, after the drink was suggested as a product that would help use up surplus milk.

The drink, called Bilk will go on sale on Feb. 1. It reportedly has a fruity flavor that its brewers hope will be popular among women.

The idea for the drink was conceived after dairy firms threw out a huge amount of surplus milk in March last year. The son of the manager of a liquor store in Nakashibetsu, whose main industry is dairy farming, suggested the idea of producing the milk beer to local brewery Abashiri Beer.


----------



## Leigh (22/9/09)

I think you need to see a speech therapist Katie...aweful stutter


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

What are you talking about. Now your picking on my disabilities.


----------



## Leigh (22/9/09)

OK, what happened there? Your post was repeated 3 times with 3 different time stamps...now there is only 1?


----------



## Pollux (22/9/09)

COME ON RAIN!!


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Leigh said:


> OK, what happened there? Your post was repeated 3 times with 3 different time stamps...now there is only 1?




You must be seeing things!

Flood control did it!

You can have our rain Pollux


----------



## Leigh (22/9/09)

Katie said:


> You must be seeing things!
> 
> Flood control did it!
> 
> You can have our rain Pollux



That can only mean one thing then:

HOME TIME!

(PS, you'll have to wait 2h for that  )


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Leigh said:


> That can only mean one thing then:
> 
> HOME TIME!
> 
> (PS, you'll have to wait 2h for that  )




Actually I dont, Im flexi time! But I choose to stay today! 

I need to brew tonight also! Daughter goes to circus school first!


----------



## Steve (22/9/09)

Katie said:


> Yes first comp! for sure.... Being walking around in daze for two days!




Congrats Katie! Well done!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (22/9/09)

Pollux said:


> COME ON RAIN!!
> 
> View attachment 31220



Pollux - can you go outside and huff n puff that cloud SW a tad?


----------



## Pollux (22/9/09)

It's just passed through...

Link


----------



## Steve (22/9/09)

....fark! That did the trick, thanks Pollux. Big storm!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pollux (22/9/09)

Glad to be of service.....

That said, I created this entire weather system purely by detailing the car yesterday.....It's currently parked on the street outside, no idea what it looks like now....


----------



## Steve (22/9/09)

Pollux said:


> Glad to be of service.....
> 
> That said, I created this entire weather system purely by detailing the car yesterday.....It's currently parked on the street outside, no idea what it looks like now....




Same as mine, covered in soil from some poor farmer whos already doing it tough never mind his dirt blowing away.


----------



## Pollux (22/9/09)

I blame the pollies and their need to run a farmers dirt through their fingers everytime they head out west....

Just re-checked the radar, it's not over yet Sydney, round 2 is closing in FAST.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

I HATE CLEANING!!!!


----------



## Steve (22/9/09)

Pollux said:


> round 2 is closing in FAST.



yep - round 2 is happening here....love sitting out the back watching a good storm. Beats TV anyday of the week.


----------



## bum (22/9/09)

Had an earthquake earlier and I can't find anything about it on the news sites.

If I imagined it so do the rest of my street.


----------



## Adamt (22/9/09)

Sure it wasn't some big funder?


----------



## petesbrew (23/9/09)

Saw the funniest thing this morning. Tried to get a photo but missed the opportunity.
Some asian tourists on their way to central wearing surgical masks, but taking them off to have a smoke.
FAIL.


----------



## Leigh (23/9/09)

bum said:


> Had an earthquake earlier and I can't find anything about it on the news sites.
> 
> If I imagined it so do the rest of my street.



Two centred in Franga, so no you weren't imagining things.


----------



## Pennywise (23/9/09)

I just ate a bannana


----------



## bum (23/9/09)

Leigh said:


> Two centred in Franga, so no you weren't imagining things.



So I didn't imagine that it felt like it was right under my house.


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/09)

Leigh said:


> Two centred in Franga, so no you weren't imagining things.







Finished off last night's leftovers, chicken with shallott and ginger. The trick is to cut the chicken breast into strips and toss in cornflour then fry and remove, stir fry the veggies and add the chinese wine, soy, hoisin etc etc then recombine and the cornflour goes into the sauce. Quick simmer and the chicken melts in the mouth. Many people 'over work' the chicken which is a mistake.


----------



## bum (23/9/09)

BribieG said:


> The trick is to cut the chicken breast into strips...(snip)



No. The trick is to use thigh meat. Then it'll taste like something.


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/09)

bum said:


> No. The trick is to use thigh meat. Then it'll taste like something.


Yup I'm more of a thigh man myself.


*Scruffy*: The Newcastle Upon Tyne marathon is on ONE right now, and it isn't raining


----------



## Adamt (23/9/09)

Chicken breast, the "light lager" of meats.


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/09)

Adamt said:


> Chicken breast, the "light lager" of meats.


I cook for 2 very fussy females, one of whom has IBS. Personally I can take or leave chicken, I much prefer Pork Vindaloo, Goat and Mutton. I reckon once you have had really good baked leg of mutton, lamb just never seems the same again (sorry Baa Braa :unsure: )


----------



## Katherine (23/9/09)

Bribie to you end up cooking the beef cheeks?

Pork is my favourite. I have only just brought some mutton frenched cutlets they looked fantastic and cheaper then lamb. Having them INDO style on the bbq on a brew day this week. Hopefully the sun will come out. Its going to be 4degress on Friday.


----------



## Tony (23/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> Saw the funniest thing this morning. Tried to get a photo but missed the opportunity.
> Some asian tourists on their way to central wearing surgical masks, but taking them off to have a smoke.
> FAIL.



Well i guess it is High temperature steralised air breathed through a filter.

Its just full of toxic smoke is all 

cheers


----------



## WarmBeer (23/9/09)

Salami, cheese 'n' tomato toastie


----------



## Adamt (23/9/09)

That sounded good up until the tomato.

Good old fashioned butter chicken here. It keeps getting better every time. Here's the "tandoor-cooked" chicken that went into it...


----------



## bum (23/9/09)

Insurance company just sent me some more stuff to replace my burgled goods. They replaced Guitar Hero Metallica (game only) with a guitar bundle for the same game. Pretty stoked.


----------



## Katherine (23/9/09)

Paul H said:


> But what if I came fourth,  & the guy ahead of me did a BIAB & No chill beer!
> Can I still enter the nationals?
> 
> Cheers
> ...




What a knob!


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/9/09)

Katie said:


> What a knob!



Pretty sure he's joking Katie, by the way, what beer did you get a placing with in the comp.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Katherine (23/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Pretty sure he's joking Katie, by the way, what beer did you get a placing with in the comp.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Im sensitive I know! 

KT's Hopburst (APA) I have to wait another week to see what place it got! rrrrrrr!


----------



## Fents (23/9/09)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=587...?v=117519358962

and no thats not me or anyone i know, personally i think its a bit rough. funny but rough.


----------



## Maple (23/9/09)

Katie said:


> KT's Hopburst (APA) I have to wait another week to see what place it got! rrrrrrr!



Alright! way to go KT, great stuff, congrats and all that jazz.


----------



## nifty (23/9/09)

beer in a bag ??


----------



## bradsbrew (23/9/09)

My 4 kegs are empty and I am stuck drinking Coopers ale and my next beer is nowhere near kegging. I was so desperate i tried the new XXXX summer lager and what shit that was.


----------



## Pollux (23/9/09)

I have 4 empty kegs, am running low on bottled HB and am actually sitting here drinking boag's draught from a longneck and enjoying it.....

This is disturbing..


----------



## mwd (23/9/09)

If you need to see something uplifting on TV just watch RPA and The Gift on Channel 9.

It makes me squirm in the chair and I am off eating liver and onions for life. :angry:


----------



## petesbrew (23/9/09)

Fents said:


> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=587...?v=117519358962
> 
> and no thats not me or anyone i know, personally i think its a bit rough. funny but rough.


I don't understand


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

Simple things...

Stephen Malkmus and The Jicks were nigh on abysmal last night.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/9/09)

Katie said:


> Im sensitive I know!
> 
> KT's Hopburst (APA) I have to wait another week to see what place it got! rrrrrrr!




Even better, it's your own recipe! Well done.

Andrew


----------



## Adamt (24/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> I don't understand



You have to be logged into Facebook... it's a video of someone doing something rather harsh. Pretty funny though.


----------



## Pennywise (24/9/09)

Well, I'm off to Sydney tomorrow  , I really couldn't be arsed. I'm not even there yet and I want to come home.

On a plus, almost 3 weeks off the cancer sticks B) , now the doc want me to quit drinking as well :lol: (insert middle finger icon)


----------



## Katherine (24/9/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Well, I'm off to Sydney tomorrow  , I really couldn't be arsed. I'm not even there yet and I want to come home.
> 
> On a plus, almost 3 weeks off the cancer sticks B) , now the doc want me to quit drinking as well :lol: (insert middle finger icon)



Well done HB79.....


----------



## Pollux (24/9/09)

Nicely done, it does get easier with time, but it really never goes away...

I've been smoke free (excluding a cigar I had earlier this year) since March last year. Never felt better.


----------



## Pennywise (24/9/09)

Yeah, still gettin' the urges, but if I just get busy doing something it goes away pretty quick. Good thing is SWMBO doesn't smoke so I don't have any influences at home


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

I just had to piss with a lady in the room.

Weird.


----------



## Pennywise (24/9/09)

bum said:


> I just had to piss with a lady in the room.
> 
> Weird.




Could have been weider if you started pissing on the roof


----------



## Adamt (24/9/09)

I'm peeing with the door open, AND I LOVE IT


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/9/09)

Adamt said:


> I'm peeing with the door open, AND I LOVE IT



weird isn't it, such a small thing as leaving the door open, yet for some reason makes the experience exponentially better!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pennywise (24/9/09)

Bit like peeing outside


----------



## Adamt (24/9/09)

Ever pissed while walking home, pissed?

I mean literally pissing while walking. I end up doing a little strafe and slashing on the off side.


----------



## Katherine (24/9/09)

wierdos


----------



## Pennywise (24/9/09)

You don't pee?  :lol:


----------



## Katherine (24/9/09)

Sitting down!

Talking about Peeing... Im pissed off!

Just being given hardest task at work! woking with the most arrogant person.... rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Pollux (24/9/09)

Adamt said:


> I'm peeing with the door open, AND I LOVE IT




I don't even get a choice in that one around here.....With the daughter toilet training she has to know why everyone is going into the bathroom and insists on coming....


----------



## Pennywise (24/9/09)

Ha ha ha,I'm going through the same thing. Reminds me of the other day the young bloke did the same thing, got so damn close to the toilet I nearly pissed on his head. That woulda shocked him :lol:


----------



## Katherine (24/9/09)

Pollux said:


> I don't even get a choice in that one around here.....With the daughter toilet training she has to know why everyone is going into the bathroom and insists on coming....



Wait till she shows you peeing standing up! I caught my daughter doing that nearly feel over laughing! 


Now I have two work with two bloody arrogant Fookers!


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Ha ha ha,I'm going through the same thing. Reminds me of the other day the young bloke did the same thing, got so damn close to the toilet I nearly pissed on his head. That woulda shocked him :lol:



ROFL! Thank god I'm past that one.

Both my kids started wanting to follow me but they worked out pretty smartly (except for the boy took a little longer, thick as a brick) that if Dad goes to sit start running!!! So of course I sit pee just to get some peace. :lol:


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

That doesn't explain why you do it at the pub.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

bum said:


> That doesn't explain why you do it at the pub.




Errr... No


----------



## jonocarroll (24/9/09)

This thread has gained some semblance of a topic... Time to change that. I don't know what it is about this meme, but a lot of 'em crack me up.


----------



## jonocarroll (24/9/09)

Awesome...


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

^that's pretty good.

Here's my favourite Xzibit:


----------



## Adamt (24/9/09)




----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

A guy at work just gave me 2 pint size BECK's glasses. Not a fan of the beer but love the glasses. His bringing in another two!


----------



## petesbrew (25/9/09)

Katie said:


> A guy at work just gave me 2 pint size BECK's glasses. Not a fan of the beer but love the glasses. His bringing in another two!


Nice score, Katie.
I just scored 2 hard boiled eggs & 2 slices of grainy toast off a workmate. I'd trade, but I've already eaten them. Yum.


----------



## petesbrew (25/9/09)

Busy weekend ahead.
Brew my Christmas IPA, while replace a pool pump underneath the pool decking.
I'd rather take to the stoopid UG pool with my cordless drill, a butane torch and a blunt axe, but summer's just round the corner...


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

the sun is finely out! it was still cold this morning but finely feels like Spring. We get two more days before the rain starts again!


----------



## Ivan Other One (25/9/09)

Would gladly swap our current dust haze for a few days rain right now. looks like it's here for a few more days too.

Even put off keggin' a draught last night because of it. :angry: 

On the bright side there is still a half keg of 5% Bock and a full keg of 6% Draught to drink for the footy finals. :chug:


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

I feel like a beer


----------



## Fents (25/9/09)

Katie said:


> I feel like a beer



you dont look like one.


----------



## browndog (25/9/09)

I just ate some awesome beef jerky washed down with a sexy APA. Soon, I must go and do something meaningful.

-BD


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

browndog said:


> I just ate some awesome beef jerky washed down with a sexy APA. Soon, I must go and do something meaningful.
> 
> -BD



:icon_drool2:


----------



## Adamt (25/9/09)

Katie said:


> I feel like a beer



I've already had 21 today


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

Adamt said:


> I've already had 21 today



commerical I bet... you dont brew LOL!


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

I still feel like a beer.

MMMMM should I go home early and drink our kolsh or galaxy pale ale, we have two version of each. Or stop out our local sportz bar and drink bottled little creatures. Or persuade a work colleague to go to the Moon and Sixpence and drink an English Bitter.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

VB raw perhaps A?

Adam's beer pantry


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

Of to the Moon and Sixpence.... looks like a English Bitter...


----------



## Pollux (25/9/09)

Currently mid boil for my first brew since I went to hospital...

Man I've missed that smell.

Tomorrow's plan is 2 in one day, never actually done it before, but with a 7am mash in on the first, I should be right.


----------



## .DJ. (25/9/09)

Just had 2 Fat Yaks!


----------



## petesbrew (25/9/09)

I think my work fun police are about to take AHB off me.
I can't get into Beertools as it flags up under "Alcohol & tobacco"...
The countdown has started.


----------



## .DJ. (25/9/09)

the one at my work doesnt have AHB under any classification so its free reign!!


----------



## mwd (25/9/09)

Prawns packed with ice so you end up paying for loads of water included in the weight. :angry: 
probably only getting about 70% of what you are paying for.


----------



## Fents (25/9/09)

just went to dans and brought :

4 x slabs of Fat yak
1 x 1125ml bottle of jim beam white
1 x slab of RTD's

weekends going to be mayhem





an no i wont be drinking the beam or the RTD's they are for mates.

Grande Ridge had a beer tasting so i hooked their wheat, blonde, pilsner, ale and scotch ale.

the blonde was full of diaceytl, the wheat was a disgrace, ale also had diacetyl and the pilsner just tasted ok. moonshine was nice tho - 8.5% scotch ale although at $124 a slab i dont think they will be moving heaps of it.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Fents said:


> Grande Ridge had a beer tasting so i hooked their wheat, blonde, pilsner, ale and scotch ale.
> 
> the blonde was full of diaceytl, the wheat was a disgrace, ale also had diacetyl and the pilsner just tasted ok. moonshine was nice tho - 8.5% scotch ale although at $124 a slab i dont think they will be moving heaps of it.




I haven't had a good experience yet from that brewery. There's something suspect about their bottling from what I understand. :icon_vomit: 

Fents any chance for bending Travs ear to get a consignment of Kooinda Ale up here?


----------



## Fents (25/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Fents any chance for bending Travs ear to get a consignment of Kooinda Ale up here?



Leave it with me mate i'll be speaking to Trav this arvo.


----------



## DiscoStu (25/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> I think my work fun police are about to take AHB off me.
> I can't get into Beertools as it flags up under "Alcohol & tobacco"...
> The countdown has started.



Hope that doesn't happen at my work, we have "websense" filtering but I don't think they've put alcohol and tobacco in as keywords yet. 

15mins till beer o'clock as I resisted the urge to have one at lunch, even when I walked past a pub that has Erdinger on tap.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Fents said:


> Leave it with me mate i'll be speaking to Trav this arvo.




Cheers Fents, would appreciate the shove and chip over the back of the head, the curiosity is killing me about what this brewery has on offer.


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

I just had three pints


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Katie said:


> I just had three pints




 Still waiting to have my 1st!


----------



## Adamt (25/9/09)

36 beers today! 21 scottish ales/stouts and 15 APAs. At least 2 of them could've been vb raw!


----------



## Pollux (25/9/09)

About to get up and grab my third now...


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

:angry: No need to rub it in!


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

Why isnt anybody telling me how good my sig looks! fookers


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

I thought you had changed your hair today?


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

I cant stop looking at myself


----------



## raven19 (25/9/09)

Katie said:


> I just had three pints



me too!

great sig too Katie!


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

raven19 said:


> me too!
> 
> great sig too Katie!



I think I might go and have another three. 

do you think the signature needs to be bigger not sure


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Phew! All sorted crashed 3 schooners now on to a Vienna Lager chappo v GravityGuru. I made the wort GG fermented half. Great effort! Life doesn't get better...


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

Our house beer is GOOD..... mmmm galaxy luv the passionfruit!


Jump up and jump around.... jump jump jump jump jump

having a beer for ya Pollux!


Jump around jump around jump up jump up get around!


----------



## Pollux (25/9/09)

Bahahahahaah, 

Her new song is Duffy-"Mercy", but only the house remix........


----------



## mwd (25/9/09)

Thought it was Van Halen. :huh: 

The men with no sense and way too much money are still strutting around the paddock instead of Will Smith and Martin Lawrence Bad Boys II on 9...


----------



## Ivan Other One (26/9/09)

'Mornin all,
Looks like another dusty day in paradice. 

The head feels fine, even after two jugs of 6% draught whilst watchin the Eels beat the Doggies last nite.

Got to keg a beer today dispite al this dust floatin around. 

hope all has a great weekend. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pollux (26/9/09)

Stupid round two of the dust storm, there goes an early morning brew session, with massive westerly winds and a garage with a door that opens to the west......


Might see if I can squeeze it in this arvo.


----------



## Leigh (26/9/09)

It's fine at my place this morning (after an inch of rain yesterday). Brew day is penned in for this arvo when the rains are due to be back.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/9/09)

Katie said:


> Why isnt anybody telling me how good my sig looks! fookers



I'm cut you didn't notice, sniffle


----------



## warra48 (26/9/09)

Katie said:


> Why isnt anybody telling me how good my sig looks! fookers



I ain't a fooker, but I still like your SIG just the way it is. It's as good a looker as you no doubt are.  

Slight haze here this morning, but no obvious dust.

Was in Newcastle yesterday, obviously dust had been much worse there than in Port Mac, judging by the number of incredibly dusty cars around.


----------



## jonocarroll (26/9/09)

Lovely sig Katie.

I had 36 beers yesterday. People: Butter is not an ingredient in a Pilsner.

And I can still taste phenolics!

Anyhoo - I'm getting my memes mixed up now;





Edit: Gram'ma


----------



## jonocarroll (26/9/09)

I'll stop with this one - First I LOL'd... then I LOL'd again.


----------



## Katherine (26/9/09)

Andrew I did notice, I read all posts! LOL! I just wanted more attention! LOL!

We have SUN.... no clouds no RAIN!

Katie


----------



## Adamt (26/9/09)

Ughhhhh I am slaughtered.

15 or so weizens, pretty poor on average, 6 pretty good dubbels, 8 moderatley good tripels, and at least 5 brilliant pints at the Brew Boys - I think I had 4 pints of "Slam Dunkel" weizenbock and 1 one of the Ace of Spades stout.

After carving up the pool table with Mudsta I walked home - only took an hour, seemed pretty short with a roadie 

Why the fack am I still awake?


----------



## Steve (27/9/09)

katie - love your new brewery logo.....but why is it Lates instead of Kates?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## bum (27/9/09)

Combining both partners' names, I'd imagine. You know, like was big in the 90s.


----------



## Katherine (27/9/09)

Steve said:


> katie - love your new brewery logo.....but why is it Lates instead of Kates?
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



Yeah not so creative with name of the brewery. Came up with it a couple of years ago as a joke and its kind of stuck! As Bum said combination of our names. Koyd wouldnt of worked!


----------



## Katherine (27/9/09)

I feel hung over!


----------



## bum (28/9/09)

My 4 year old niece stayed for the weekend and fell in love with my Guitar Hero drums. She's only 4, what harm could she do? -So I let her bash away at them for most of her stay here.

Turns out she busted the green pad. Brutal.


----------



## Pollux (28/9/09)

small child + expensive item = destruction...


----------



## bum (28/9/09)

I'm completely staggered. I've spent far too many hours bashing away at that thing but it can't stand up to this little monster. 

Vicious.


----------



## Pollux (28/9/09)

Like I said, small child.....

They are life's little mobile destruction machines.....


----------



## petesbrew (28/9/09)

bum said:


> My 4 year old niece stayed for the weekend and fell in love with my Guitar Hero drums. She's only 4, what harm could she do? -So I let her bash away at them for most of her stay here.
> 
> Turns out she busted the green pad. Brutal.



Rock and Roll dude.


----------



## Katherine (28/9/09)

Apparently Chris cheated on Master Chef ...oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Adamt (28/9/09)

Does anyone really care anymore? :lol: 
















Besides... Julie shouldn't have won anyway.


----------



## petesbrew (29/9/09)

How do you cheat at cooking?

Oh that's right, by using a jar of dolmio in your spag bol.

Gonna give my bbq red curry coconut prawns a trial run this weekend. Recipe still in my head ATM.


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> How do you cheat at cooking?



Maybe he had a Red Rooster Roast Chicken hidden under that feckin' hat he always wore?

Cheers SJ

(BTW, how did he supposedly cheat? he didn't roll around in chocolate and offer himself to Matt Preston off camera did he?)


----------



## petesbrew (29/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Maybe he had a Red Rooster Roast Chicken hidden under that feckin' hat he always wore?
> 
> Cheers SJ
> 
> (BTW, how did he supposedly cheat? he didn't roll around in chocolate and offer himself to Matt Preston off camera did he?)


Thanks for that mental image, SJ :icon_vomit:


----------



## Pennywise (29/9/09)

Yay, made it back from hell. Sister in law has a dog named Millie, my young bloke was running round the whole time yelling, willie, willie, willie. Was quite funny. Got the day off today to catch up on some brewing duties, another yay.


----------



## Fourstar (29/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> (BTW, how did he supposedly cheat? he didn't roll around in chocolate and offer himself to Matt Preston off camera did he?)



Funniest thing i have read all week!


----------



## Katherine (29/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> How do you cheat at cooking?
> 
> Oh that's right, by using a jar of dolmio in your spag bol.
> 
> Gonna give my bbq red curry coconut prawns a trial run this weekend. Recipe still in my head ATM.



I made a balinese meal on the weekend... lamb chops marinated in a coconut, tumeric, ground coriander, chilli and kaffir lime leaf. At end of cooking you roll them back into the marinade then into shredded coconut and back onto the bbq. They went down a treat.


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> Thanks for that mental image, SJ :icon_vomit:



No dramas Pete, though apparently Matt Preston thinks you'd go nicely with good shot espresso







:lol: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pollux (29/9/09)

Wootage, Our VIP tickets for B+T arrived in the mail today.........

Less than 6 weeks now.


----------



## petesbrew (29/9/09)

Katie said:


> I made a balinese meal on the weekend... lamb chops marinated in a coconut, tumeric, ground coriander, chilli and kaffir lime leaf. At end of cooking you roll them back into the marinade then into shredded coconut and back onto the bbq. They went down a treat.


Sounds delicious!


----------



## petesbrew (29/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> No dramas Pete, though apparently Matt Preston thinks you'd go nicely with good shot espresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm. Cravats are so hot right now.


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Steamed vegies for lunch again today!


----------



## Pollux (1/10/09)

Rolls with nutella here, very boring....

Although, I am cooking a few other things today..

Pretzels, BBQ chicken and mushroom Pizza, and Chorizo, Pumpkin and Walnut pizza......

Ahhh, yeast, is there anything it can't make?


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

I hate it when I have to buy thing twice! :angry: 
Need to buy a new mill the heap of shyte Marga has died after a very abusive life. It's not at fault really more me *BUT* I still should have bought a better mill to start with. :angry:


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Pollux said:


> Rolls with nutella here, very boring....
> 
> Although, I am cooking a few other things today..
> 
> ...




mmmm nutella and banana pizza.

Chorizo, corn and feta pizzas are yummy to!

Im sure those pretzels will make you thirsty!


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Chappo said:


> I hate it when I have to buy thing twice! :angry:
> Need to buy a new mill the heap of shyte Marga has died after a very abusive life. It's not at fault really more me *BUT* I still should have bought a better mill to start with. :angry:




Sucked in!


----------



## Pollux (1/10/09)

Thanks for reminding me Katie, just made a point to restock the fridge....


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

Katie said:


> Sucked in!




It was too much to ask for a scrap of sympathy on here <_<


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Would you like me to send you a pestle and morter?


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

:lol: 

No! :angry: 

Now I need a beer but I'm still at work


----------



## petesbrew (1/10/09)

Katie said:


> Would you like me to send you a pestle and morter?


[insert photo of my daughter smiling away as she cracks some carahell with the mortar & pestle]

I would, it's a cool photo, but... yeah... posting photos of your kids online... i dunno.


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Ive done it a couple of times but only on here! but then you dont know who is on. From Mossy's thread earlier. Gee

Hey talking about creeps were is Renegade? :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

Yeah where is the stirrer? I could do with a bit of ranting ATM...


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Yeah where is the stirrer? I could do with a bit of ranting ATM...



Cos you usually need a reason to rant.........  

Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (1/10/09)

Hmmmm he hasn't been around for a while... I wonder what he'd have to say about the Chinese hops?


----------



## Maple (1/10/09)

Chappo said:


> I hate it when I have to buy thing twice! :angry:
> Need to buy a new mill the heap of shyte Marga has died after a very abusive life. It's not at fault really more me *BUT* I still should have bought a better mill to start with. :angry:


Brewing up another RyePA, huh...takes it's toll. go the MashMaster, chews thru rye like a hot knife thru butter. mmmm rye butter :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Hmmmm he hasn't been around for a while... I wonder what he'd have to say about the Chinese hops?



Couldn't half as bad as the garbage already in there.


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

bum said:


> Couldn't half as bad as the garbage already in there.


 

It has gotten really silly. Im not bothering with it anymore the thread or the hops!


----------



## petesbrew (1/10/09)

Katie said:


> Ive done it a couple of times but only on here! but then you dont know who is on. From Mossy's thread earlier. Gee
> 
> Hey talking about creeps were is Renegade? :lol:


Hell yeah, Mossy's post was exactly what I was thinking of.


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

petesbrew said:


> Hell yeah, Mossy's post was exactly what I was thinking of.



Most of us are a generous lot. Met some great people off here. 

Meeting one of them on Sunday.. Pete we will be thinking of you, sitting in the sun by the water drinking pints of LCPA! mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pennywise (1/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Yeah where is the stirrer? I could do with a bit of ranting ATM...




When's he alowed out to play again? Or don't we know.


----------



## Adamt (1/10/09)

Last seen date: 12th September.

Gee, I was wondering why it was quiet around here!

What name will he come back as next? :lol:


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

has he being barred?


----------



## Adamt (1/10/09)

Not by the looks of it.

Though, I've never seen someone actually banned -- way back when it used to show on their profile but it may not now.


----------



## Adamt (1/10/09)

----SUPER SLEUTH ADAM UPDATE----

Renegade Last Seen: 12th September 2009 - 12:42 PM 

He also has a profile visitor by the name of AndrewQLD with a timestamp: "12 Sep 2009 - 12:45"

Coincidence? I DUN THINK SO!


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

Oh we're not that lucky KT... I'm with Adamt my guess is he will reincarnate himself again maybe AnzacZero could be a good call?

As for Mossy's post and I know Mossy well as I don't think he would dare post anything like that unless he was 100% p!ssed off and had his facts 100% right. Not the type of bloke to mix his words.

As for Glassing and general violence I have never seen any at any brewerhood function. I'm not surprised though as there has to be at least one tard to wreck it for the rest.


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Adamt said:


> ----SUPER SLEUTH ADAM UPDATE----
> 
> Renegade Last Seen: 12th September 2009 - 12:42 PM
> 
> ...



so obviously a kind word! mmmm might of being around the same time Cm2 went missing from the nothing thread! LOL!

Ive broken quite alot of glasses at PP's brew days but that was on his floor!


----------



## Pollux (1/10/09)

mmmmm, looking forward to these.....


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

Adamt said:


> ----SUPER SLEUTH ADAM UPDATE----
> 
> Renegade Last Seen: 12th September 2009 - 12:42 PM
> 
> ...



Pretty sure Mods wouldn't be able to ban people.

Not that he's really done anything to deserve it anyway.


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

They look fantastic.... put them on whats on the table thread. Or the bread porn thread.

Good work!


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

Katie said:


> Ive broken quite alot of glasses at PP's brew days but that was on his floor!



Why am I not surprised?  






:lol:


----------



## Maple (1/10/09)

bum said:


> Pretty sure Mods wouldn't be able to ban people.
> 
> Not that he's really done anything to deserve it anyway.


I beg to differ, he was trolling and when he made the comment about a certain ahb'er going home to beat his wife...that was too far.


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

Pretty sure acting like a dickhead isn't against the rules.

I'm pretty sure this same AHBer gets no love from Admin anyway (if it is the incident I am thinking of).


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I so want that tshirt... I should change my screen name to that!



Maple said:


> I beg to differ, he was trolling and when he made the comment about a certain ahb'er going home to beat his wife...that was too far.



Yeah I agree...


----------



## Adamt (1/10/09)

Re: Wife bashing comment... That was not Renegade!

I have proof as to the identity of the quoter.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

bum said:


> Pretty sure acting like a dickhead isn't against the rules.




It's true they let me log on everyday! B)


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Adamt said:


> That was not Renegade!



Yes it was, he did it to CM2....before the cube ...


----------



## Pollux (1/10/09)

I thought the wife beating comment was from Darren to one Mr Butters............


----------



## Adamt (1/10/09)

Ahh, then shouldn't someone else also be given the ban hammer? Hmm... haven't seen him for a while...

Naaaaaaaaah he's still here 8)


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Pollux said:


> I thought the wife beating comment was from Darren to one Mr Butters............



Renegade did it also!


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

Chappo said:


> It's true they let me log on everyday! B)



Same.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

bum said:


> Same.




Yeah they'll let any BUM on here... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I just had ta!


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

That's it! Next time we win the America's Cup I'm gonna fire you for not turning up to work.


----------



## petesbrew (1/10/09)

Katie said:


> Most of us are a generous lot. Met some great people off here.
> 
> Meeting one of them on Sunday.. Pete we will be thinking of you, sitting in the sun by the water drinking pints of LCPA! mmmmmmmmm


Hehe, he mentioned he was heading over your way earlier this week. Have fun.

Let us all know whenever you guys ever come over this way. Always great to catch up with other brewers.

Re: the glassing comments. I'd hate to see it occur on an AHB crawl, but hey, every hobby & obsession is bound to have a handful of dickheads.

The only time I've seen a glassing, a mate did it to himself. He just tapped his head a little bit hard and crack. 
It was very funny for our group, watching the barmaid come to collect the broken glass, to see my mate with a trickle of blood down his forehead.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

bum said:


> That's it! Next time we win the America's Cup I'm gonna fire you for not turning up to work.




:lol:


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/10/09)

bum said:


> That's it! Next time we win the America's Cup I'm gonna fire you for not turning up to work.



Great bum, that's just what we need, Chappo with more free time to post on AHB (and polish Sherman..)

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

Where's an "Airlock ain't bubbling" thread when you need one?


----------



## Pollux (1/10/09)

Right, just discovered a huge blue bruise on my knee, not a freaking clue where it came from.......


----------



## Pennywise (1/10/09)

Doggie style? :lol:


----------



## Airgead (1/10/09)

I have too much time
On my hands at work today.
So I write haiku.


----------



## Adamt (1/10/09)

The vibe of haiku
I still don't quite understand
but I still write them


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

Your haiku is crap
It is really dumb and stuff
Your haiku is crap


----------



## Airgead (1/10/09)

Bored I am you see.
Write Yoda haiku I will.
Much more fun it is.


----------



## petesbrew (1/10/09)

Just looked up haiku
I did vege-english in school
did i fail at this?


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

something japanese isnt it


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

Everyone fails here
Haiku needs 17 verse
And have nature theme


----------



## Airgead (1/10/09)

Fail you did my friend
Eight syllable second line.
Haiku wants seven.


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

What is Haiku?

Haiku is one of the most important form of traditional Japanese poetry. Haiku is, today, a 17-syllable verse form consisting of three metrical units of 5, 7, and 5 syllables. Since early days, there has been confusion between the three related terms Haiku, Hokku and Haikai. The term hokku literally means "starting verse", and was the first starting link of a much longer chain of verses known as haika. Because the hokku set the tone for the rest of the poetic chain, it enjoyed a privileged position in haikai poetry, and it was not uncommon for a poet to compose a hokku by itself without following up with the rest of the chain.

Largely through the efforts of Masaoka Shiki, this independence was formally established in the 1890s through the creation of the term haiku. This new form of poetry was to be written, read and understood as an independent poem, complete in itself, rather than part of a longer chain.

Strictly speaking, then, the history of haiku begins only in the last years of the 19th century. The famous verses of such Edo-period (1600-1868) masters as Basho, Yosa Buson, and Kobayashi Issa are properly referred to as hokku and must be placed in the perspective of the history of haikai even though they are now generally read as independent haiku. In HAIKU for PEOPLE, both terms will be treated equally! The distinction between hokku and haiku can be handled by using the terms Classical Haiku and Modern Haiku.


----------



## Airgead (1/10/09)

bum said:


> Everyone fails here
> Haiku needs 17 verse
> And have nature theme



Nature theme is old style.
Modern style haiku can be
about anything.


----------



## petesbrew (1/10/09)

There once was a man from Nantucket...


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Sally sells seashells by the seashore


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

Am I alone here
In counting syllables out
On fingers for this?


----------



## Adamt (1/10/09)

It is a bison
It's, it's, it is a bison
It is a bisooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Fents (1/10/09)

different haiku d'etat



mike, aaron and eddy!


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

bronze, silver or gold.... find out tonight! 

Im so excited never won anything in my life!


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

Fents said:


> different haiku d'etat
> 
> 
> 
> mike, aaron and eddy!





Worst hype ever.


----------



## seravitae (1/10/09)

random observation from university:

asking for assignment extensions in haiku drastically increases your chances.



..that said i did get an extension once for saying if they didnt I might flip out like a ninja and cut off random peoples heads with a katana, so the statistics _might_ be slightly skewed


----------



## tcraig20 (1/10/09)

Adamt said:


> It is a bison
> It's, it's, it is a bison
> It is a bisooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon



My God. I thought I was the only person on the planet who remembered that skit


----------



## browndog (1/10/09)

I've had a few and am going to watch a couple of episodes of The Mighty Boosh, Series III, probably Eels GOT THE EELS... and maybe The power of the crimp or The chokes. I'll be back.

are you bulletproof boy?

The cockney


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

You've got me caught in a polo nightmare.

I'm an oldschool Boosh fan but I hated the **** out of series 3. Watch the Ballad of Milky Joe. Or Tundra.


----------



## warra48 (1/10/09)

Saw the doc this arvo.
I have shingles.
:mellow: :huh: 

For some reason mrs warra said to lay off beer until I recover.

I have way too much good beer in stock to take that advice, so I had a nice Bitter and an APA this evening to celebrate the diagnosis.


----------



## browndog (1/10/09)

bum said:


> You've got me caught in a polo nightmare.
> 
> I'm an oldschool Boosh fan but I hated the **** out of series 3. Watch the Ballad of Milky Joe. Or Tundra.



The nightmare of milky joe is a classic. Isolation.......


----------



## Cocko (1/10/09)

TV Series; Breaking Bad.

Download it Watch it some how legally... just plain awesome.


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

...and that's why I don't like cricket.


----------



## Adamt (2/10/09)

Have you Boosh fans seen Snuff Box?

It's a pretty crude and oddly put together sketch show by Matt Berry (Dixon Bainbridge in Boosh) and Rich Fulcher (Bob Fossil/Tommy/Ape of Death/etc.), the music gets a little annoying but there's some absolute gold comedy in there.


WHISKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!

Here's a teaser clip


----------



## Adamt (2/10/09)

Oh yeah, and Indoor Soccer CHAMPIONS back-to-back... and three premierships in four seasons.

We are unstoppable.

I am an immovable force in goals and a precision sweeper/striker on the field. Manchester United want me but I'm not in it for the money....


----------



## Pollux (2/10/09)

So I woke up on the couch at 1am.......

No idea when I fell asleep/passed out, but the wife must have already gone to bed....

Time for a detox I think....


----------



## Pennywise (2/10/09)

I wish I woke up on the couch last night at 1am, instead I woke up at 1am with my son(2yo) in the bed kicking me in the face. Apparently he couldn't sleep says SWMBO, yeah, inflict it on all of us why don't ya


----------



## Supra-Jim (2/10/09)

^^^ Know that feeling, a few nights ago i was woken up by our 11 month old, who managed to get one finger up each of my nostrils and then pulled. 

Not a very nice way to wake up.

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

^^^ I can have sympathy with your fate there boys. My SWMBO has learnt a particularly swift and evil kung-fu move of moving said offending child into our bed with me while she quickly disappears, ninja style, back into offending childs bed therefore negating any responsibility apparently. Funny how I always get greeted with a cheery good morning and a hot cuppa the next morning only to be told I am a grump <_<


----------



## Supra-Jim (2/10/09)

I had a fantastic martini last night!

downside, is i realised i have very little gin left (only enough for a small martini)

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> I had a fantastic martini last night!
> 
> downside, is i realised i have very little gin left (only enough for a small martini)
> 
> Cheers SJ




Watch out boys SJ going all Mi6 on us! Next he'll be tellin' us about his exploits with hot super models. :lol: Yeah your right! What was I thinking? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pollux (2/10/09)

LOL Chappo, my wife has the same ninja move....

And to add insult to injury, once I finally made it into bed the little demon child took only 1 hour to decide to come join us, this involved me copping monster cuddles for the rest of the night, you try sleeping with a 18kg toddler on your head....


Moving the topic along, would anyone like to hazard a guess as to what will occur if I spray an enamel bath with oven cleaner?? Our bath has developed a layer of soap scum that has withstood bleach, domestos, CLR, gumption, and any other cleaning product I can think of using....


----------



## Supra-Jim (2/10/09)

LOL, nothing like that, just sprawled on the couch with very nice dry martini. If i really was MI6 i wouldn't be saying anything, but you'd probably be posting about someone swiping Sherman while your back was turned.

BTW, is anyone home right now Chappo?

Cheers 0.05SJ


----------



## Supra-Jim (2/10/09)

Pollux said:


> Moving the topic along, would anyone like to hazard a guess as to what will occur if I spray an enamel bath with oven cleaner?? Our bath has developed a layer of soap scum that has withstood bleach, domestos, CLR, gumption, and any other cleaning product I can think of using....



Can't specificly help, but is there an inconspicous spot you could apply some oven cleaner to and see what happens?

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

Pollux said:


> LOL Chappo, my wife has the same ninja move....
> 
> And to add insult to injury, once I finally made it into bed the little demon child took only 1 hour to decide to come join us, this involved me copping monster cuddles for the rest of the night, you try sleeping with a 18kg toddler on your head....
> 
> ...



Pollux without seeing it I would say it's not soap scum but the enamel has pited with age and is in need of resurfacing. Gumption would remove soap scum.




Supra-Jim said:


> LOL, nothing like that, just sprawled on the couch with very nice dry martini. If i really was MI6 i wouldn't be saying anything, but you'd probably be posting about someone swiping Sherman while your back was turned.
> 
> BTW, is anyone home right now Chappo?
> 
> Cheers 0.05SJ



Errr... Yes there is! 0.05 :lol:


----------



## Adamt (2/10/09)

Pollux said:


> Moving the topic along, would anyone like to hazard a guess as to what will occur if I spray an enamel bath with oven cleaner?? Our bath has developed a layer of soap scum that has withstood bleach, domestos, CLR, gumption, and any other cleaning product I can think of using....



Ammonia for soap scum. If Ammonia doesn't remove it, it's not soap scum.

Ohh.. yes, what Chap Chap said.


----------



## Pollux (2/10/09)

Right, straight out ammonia will be tested first......


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

Pollux said:


> Right, straight out ammonia will be tested first......


Is it rough to the touch? Or feels slick?

All windows doors open, gloves and kiddy elsewhere mate. That stuff is shocking IMO...


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

Same goes for the oven cleaner if you go that way. Gave myself a nasty chemical burn with that shit recently.


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

I just downloaded 50 DS games.

Apparently my sister is getting pirated software for her birthday.


----------



## Pollux (2/10/09)

I'll be doing it on Monday when the little one is at childcare, and hopefully the wind will be up, we are in a good spot with windows on three sides of the apartment and positioned high in the suburb.

As for the feel, it's slick, but I noticed it has a run of lines through it, like someone has poured a cleaning solution along the rim on the bath and it has run down leaving clean white sections....


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

Looks like it should clean off to me.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

bum said:


> Looks like it should clean off to me.




+2

Pollux go to an commercial/industrial cleaning supplier they will have something that will budge that stuff. I suspect that you have a stain that has been sealed by another chemical agent. A mate and I years ago used to clean pubs for extra cash and pocket money. We used to come up against this kind of problem time and time again with china urinals and long drops.


----------



## Adamt (2/10/09)

Just had a MASSIVE chicken schnitzel and a pint of CPA. Super stuff.


----------



## Pennywise (2/10/09)

Great, I'm hungry now


----------



## Cocko (2/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Just had a MASSIVE chicken schnitzel and a pint of CPA. Super stuff.



Coopers Ale house at the Earl?


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (2/10/09)

bum said:


> I just downloaded 50 DS games.
> 
> Apparently my sister is getting pirated software for her birthday.



Just got back from a visit to HK where my GF bought a micro SD adapter for the DS preloaded with 40 games. only cost about AU$40, and now its possible to happily pirate whetever we want. Seems to work perfectly so far....


----------



## Adamt (2/10/09)

Cocko said:


> Coopers Ale house at the Earl?



Indeed!

The schnitzel quality was dubious the last time I went there but today it was top notch.


----------



## Cocko (2/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Indeed!
> 
> The schnitzel quality was dubious the last time I went there but today it was top notch.



Did you get through it?

Last time I was there I barely put a dent in one of those farkin things..... HUGE!


----------



## Adamt (2/10/09)

I've never failed to finish one! Yes, I'm a glutton. If you're with me and you don't finish it, you have to make a trip to the *Ladies*.


----------



## Katherine (2/10/09)

I know this is not the place.

But sometimes MEN really piss me off!


----------



## Pollux (2/10/09)

Feeling can be mutual some days Katie


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

Yeah so what's so new about that KT? It's sport to us!


----------



## Pollux (2/10/09)

And sleeping on the couch isn't a punishment, it's like a camping holiday with the TV........


----------



## Katherine (2/10/09)

Got be good at something I guess! 

Im going to go vaccum before I say something I regret!

Katies having a dumby spit... Must be coming down of that high from last night!


----------



## staggalee (2/10/09)

I think it`s wrong to piss people off  

stagga.


----------



## Katherine (2/10/09)

staggalee said:


> I think it`s wrong to piss people off
> 
> stagga.




you made me laugh...

shit i must be fragile.. Im going! Im staying silent and angry I can do it! Ill win.


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Just got back from a visit to HK where my GF bought a micro SD adapter for the DS preloaded with 40 games. only cost about AU$40, and now its possible to happily pirate whetever we want. Seems to work perfectly so far....



Yeah, the missus and I both have that set up. The sister is getting a DS Lite for her birthday so I thought I'd get her a flash card and fill up a microSD card with games. You know, back ups of games I'm also buying her.

Phew! That was close.


----------



## Adamt (2/10/09)

Typical fragile f.....

No Adam... Show some restraint!


----------



## Katherine (2/10/09)

bum said:


> Yeah, the missus and I both have that set up. The sister is getting a DS Lite for her birthday so I thought I'd get her a flash card and fill up a microSD card with games. You know, back ups of games I'm also buying her.
> 
> Phew! That was close.




Bum were do I get the flash cards for those? my daughter has one and the games are expensive.


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

Good service here: www.ozmodchips.com

Pays to do some research. Can get better prices around the place but the guy above is very good with returns, etc.

Remember you need the card to go into the DS then a microSD to go into that and then you have to put software onto that card that will let you play the copied games (as well as the games themselves).


----------



## Adamt (2/10/09)

Hit up dealextreme, go to the Nintendo DS section, read the user reviews, select and save!


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

Had a quick look and those prices are very cheap.

BUT...

These devices are on the very knife's edge of legality. They are made by slightly shady companies as cheaply as possible. They DO fail. Ozmodchips have replaced 3 failed flashcards for free for me (including postage). They also have a wiki page explaining the finer points of setting one of these up (in English). You will not get this level of service there. As I say, do your research and then if you're certain you've found the right device then by all means do buy from Dealextreme because some of the prices are ridiculously cheap. Considering getting a spare from there myself.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

Come on Mods software piracy has to be enough to have this thread canned??


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

The devices are legal to sell and own. If I start telling Kate where to get the games...

[EDIT: The opinions expressed on aussiehomebrewer.com are the opinions if its registered users and do not necessarily reflect those of aussiehomebrewer.com.]


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

You know it's legal when they are called "Devices"! :lol: 

Come on can the thread! :super:


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

Are your piles flaring up again?


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

Damn it Bum your supposed to bite and call me a [email protected] or something FFS!


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

I care deeply about this thread.

The internet is serious business.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

Your no fun Bum! <_<


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/09)

A Bulldozer


----------



## petesbrew (2/10/09)

Had a couple of fun filled hours fitting a f$%^ing replacement pool pump to our pool, climbing In and out under the decking.
Celebrated with a vic-brewed Fat Yak, and a longneck of Sheaf Stout back to back.
The Fat Yak hardly touched the sides, but the Sheaf Stout won hands down.


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

I'm going to put this here so fewer people see it:

I had an Alpha Pale Ale yesterday. Tastes like a k&b brew. The most massively overrated beer I've ever had - I'd I've had Pilsner Urquell.


----------



## Pennywise (3/10/09)

Dunno what my HB did to me last night but man am I doing some stinky farts this morning.


----------



## petesbrew (5/10/09)

Dropped my fermenter on Saturday morning while moving it. Fell on it's side from a foot's height.
Only lost about a tallies worth out the airlock hole... all good, I think.
Still tastes good.


----------



## Pollux (5/10/09)

Just poured 18L of a Marris Otter mild down the drain.......Shocking taste, funky arse smell, infection assumed....devo.

Shall retry another recipe later this week.


----------



## Steve (5/10/09)

Wheres Jayse71 whoops sorry I mean Renegade?


----------



## warra48 (5/10/09)

The door to my wine cellar fell to bits last week.

Rather than spend $100 plus on a new one, I've just spent a couple of hours regluing and reconstructing the old one. Will rehang it on Wednesday. Can't do it now, as it's beer and forum time, and tomorrow is golf day.

By the way, the door to my beer cellar is in perfect working order.


----------



## bum (5/10/09)

I only just found out Where the Wild Things Are is coming out on Oct 16 (finally!).

Spike Jonez, Dave Eggers - are you ******* kidding me? My dick is all hard and shit.


----------



## bum (5/10/09)

My first bottle of Duvel is a gusher.


----------



## WarmBeer (5/10/09)

bum said:


> Spike Jonez, Dave Eggers... dick is all hard and shit.


Whatever floats your goat.

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## bum (5/10/09)

Random rant:

This board's obsession with (what it perceives to be) staying on topic give me the screaming shits. Some of you cocks act like if a comment doesn't relate directly to the OP then it is OT. THIS IS NOT HOW CONVERSATION WORKS!

Thank you for your time.


----------



## buttersd70 (5/10/09)

bum said:


> Random rant:
> 
> This board's obsession with (what it perceives to be) staying on topic give me the screaming shits. Some of you cocks act like if a comment doesn't relate directly to the OP then it is OT. THIS IS NOT HOW CONVERSATION WORKS!
> 
> Thank you for your time.



did I inadveratntly prompt that? :lol:


----------



## bum (5/10/09)

Nah. I don't read your posts. Terrible provocative dross. I have no time for such drivel.

(Glad you're posting again, btw)


----------



## WarmBeer (5/10/09)

I like turtles. They're crunchy.


----------



## jonocarroll (5/10/09)

WarmBeer said:


> I like turtles. They're crunchy.


Turtles like turtles too...





<ashamed />


----------



## WarmBeer (6/10/09)

Turtle pr0n!

Does this qualify for a cry-out to the moderators for - "Inappropriate"?


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

Yes. BECAUSE I CAN'T SEE ANY PENETRATION!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/09)

A Tractor


----------



## chappo1970 (6/10/09)

Why to academics use "so forth and so forth" instead of "ummm"? Just as stupid really?


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/10/09)

Even better than 'so forth etc' get yourself a pair of glasses. Then when you need to pause, or if you want to impress the importance of your statement, remove the glasses and point with them to the person your talking to.

Also if you feel an 'ummmm' coming on, remove the glasses and chew on the arm lightly, pretending to be lost deep in thought. Stopping to polish the lenses also works.

If glasses arn't your thing, grow some facial hair and give it the odd stroke while answering questions. Metrosexual manscaping doesn't work here, but bizarre or unrully facial works best. People will instantly assume you are much smarter than your really are! 

Works for me!







Cheers SJ


----------



## Pennywise (6/10/09)

Banana


----------



## Adamt (6/10/09)

Bed.


----------



## Pollux (6/10/09)

Walrus


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/09)

Water


----------



## Pennywise (6/10/09)

Zebu


----------



## tcraig20 (6/10/09)

Pollux said:


> Walrus



Lolrus


----------



## jonocarroll (6/10/09)

JamesCraig said:


> Lolrus


----------



## Pollux (6/10/09)




----------



## Pennywise (6/10/09)

Aye-Aye


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

I just got a letter inviting me to my first job interview in what must be about fifteen years. I am shitting bricks.


----------



## Pollux (6/10/09)

Don't do I what I did recently and try your suit on on the actual day of the interview....

Turns out I've stacked on some weight in the last 18months........


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

Ah yes. Will try it on asap.


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

****. I gotta remember how to tie a tie again.


----------



## Pollux (6/10/09)

youtube is your friend, I re-learnt a full windsor.....


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

If I remember correctly a full Windsor looks a bit chunky on me and I'm more partial to a half-Windsor. I'll have a look on the Tubes and see what I can work out. Thanks.


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

Here I am worrying about my tie and I haven't even got a resum let alone an updated one! BEst get to work on that.

Bugger it, I'll just get the wife to do it.

And the tie.


----------



## buttersd70 (6/10/09)

bum said:


> If I remember correctly a full Windsor looks a bit chunky on me and I'm more partial to a half-Windsor. I'll have a look on the Tubes and see what I can work out. Thanks.



Full windsor is classy, though...cos it's not used too often.  ...although if the tie is too thick, it doesn't look right.

Or you could wear what I wore to my last interview....jeans and a T-shirt. :lol:


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

Dunno if I want to look _too_ classy (cos, you know, it is definitely on the cards) - I don't want to give off a "going to the races" vibe.


----------



## Pollux (6/10/09)

In the words of Barney


----------



## buttersd70 (6/10/09)

legend----f$%kin---------DARY!!!

NPH ftw! :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/09)

The ultimate interview tie


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

You're not helping my shattered confidence, Stu.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/10/09)




----------



## bum (6/10/09)

On a similar note:


----------



## petesbrew (7/10/09)

I just overdid my coffee. Don't you just hate that burnt flavour?

A couple more sips has convinced me to make another.


----------



## Adamt (7/10/09)

Making PRs in the gym and surfing between sets!


----------



## petesbrew (7/10/09)

Watched three episodes of Peepshow last night.

Frikkin' hilarious. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pennywise (7/10/09)

Thomas


----------



## bum (7/10/09)




----------



## Adamt (7/10/09)

Ahahaha that's one of my favourites.


----------



## jonocarroll (7/10/09)

I like this so much, I'm putting it here too.


----------



## Pennywise (7/10/09)

Mean ass dog








Although wook at those cute wittle eyes


----------



## chappo1970 (7/10/09)

And here is his owner... maybe they shouldn't share their food bowl?


----------



## Pollux (7/10/09)

Hi5..........Simply because I have to watch it so you can all suffer too...






At least Kelly realises why the show is such a success...


----------



## brettprevans (7/10/09)

and with my anticipated return to the OTT.....i give you this.
hmm hifive

edit: i kept away for as long as i could.


----------



## chappo1970 (7/10/09)

Only because it's 11 weeks from Chistmas I and to get you'se in the Christmas mood...


----------



## Adamt (7/10/09)

I'll caption them for you, from left to right:

Image a: ho, ho, ho, ho, merry christmas!
Image b: ho, ho, ho, ho, merry christmas!


----------



## WarmBeer (7/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> and with my anticipated return to the OTT.....i give you this.
> hmm hifive
> 
> edit: i kept away for as long as i could.


Slide #22.

Oh my LORD!!!


----------



## Adamt (7/10/09)




----------



## bum (7/10/09)




----------



## Adamt (7/10/09)

This tired head does not see humour in that.


----------



## bum (8/10/09)

Sorry if posting this is patronising at all.


----------



## Adamt (8/10/09)

Hahahahahahaha ok that makes sense now! I partly recognised the picture but I see now.


----------



## seravitae (8/10/09)

Big Day Out website died under massive load just as i hit the "confirm my payment" button.

Page timed out. By the time i resubmitted the page, show totally sold out.





RRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## bum (8/10/09)

Don't worry. The line-up is awful.


----------



## Pennywise (8/10/09)

Big Day Out hasn't had anyone decent for a few years now.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/10/09)




----------



## Adamt (8/10/09)

Big day out is just not worth the money.


----------



## jonocarroll (8/10/09)

bum said:


>


A pea-roast, I know, but I reckon it fits in:

Headline: AHB Brewday takes a turn for the worse. K&K member treated unfairly.


----------



## Adamt (8/10/09)

Hahahah quality effort, that.


----------



## seravitae (8/10/09)

Normally I wouldn't go to big day out but the lineup actually suited my tastes, many of the headliners I wanted to see, so it was more a saving of money rather that going to individual concerts, but oh well.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/10/09)




----------



## DiscoStu (8/10/09)

I've spent the last 2 hours on conference calls about Technology Audits........................god I'm bored, if I have to listen to much more of this shit my head is going to explode :angry:


----------



## Bribie G (8/10/09)

The local Eagle Boys has just gone online and I ordered 3 pizzas via the Web, paid on Visa and sent the lad round to pick them up. Just like Craftbrewer, add to shopping cart, check out, agree to terms and conditions etc. Brilliant. 

Has anyone read 'The Machine Stops' by E.M Forster - written in 1907? Everyone on Earth lives in little cells where they communicate by means of instant messaging video screens and speaking apparatus and spend most of their time on forums while 'the machine' looks after all their needs.

It was a textbook when I did English Lit at high school in the early 1960s and thought it was fanciful far reached stuff. It's getting close :huh: This guy predicted this decades before computers or televisions or lcd monitors or the web were developed. Awesome.

Full versions of the novella available on the Web... where else B)


----------



## Kleiny (8/10/09)

BribieG said:


> while 'the machine' looks after all their needs.




:huh:


----------



## WarmBeer (8/10/09)

Kleiny said:


> :huh:


I think this is what Bribie means, Kleiny


----------



## bum (8/10/09)

I have a robo-boner.


----------



## bum (8/10/09)

The missus came home with 5 (and a half. Bitch) blocks of Cocoa Farm Mango Lime and Chilli dark chocolate. 

Oh man. I have a choco-boner.


----------



## Adamt (8/10/09)

I come with hydraulically powered piston attachments in any size of your choice.


----------



## bum (9/10/09)

God, some people here shit me.



> Back to the original topic,...[snip]



The majority of the thread that is copied from is on topic to the point of specificity (few are even commenting on people's on topic posts (which is ******* boring, guys)) and the most recent off topic post was from this same poster. Some of you need internet lessons. Hardcore.


----------



## Ivan Other One (9/10/09)

Yep,, it's a wonderful day, and to hell with any thoughts of a machine making my beer.


----------



## Adamt (9/10/09)

Indeed a wonderful day. I have to give a seminar this morning I'm probably not adequately prepared for, then I shall have a beer or two.


----------



## WarmBeer (9/10/09)

[6292] >> MSEnv extensibility IClassFactory::LockServer(FALSE), lock count: 1
SymTDI: ProcTrack: CalculateSignatureForModule : Module doesn't seem to have DOS header?
[6292] VSS RPC Service call failed, server: vicsql2kd01, err: 06ba
[6292] Reloading schema 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\xml\Schemas\addinschema.xsd'. 
[6292] Reloading schema 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\xml\Schemas\adrotator1_0.xsd'. 
[6292] Reloading schema 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDE\Policy\Schemas\TDLSchema.xsd'. 
[6292] Reloading schema 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDE\Policy\Schemas\Policy.xsd'. 
[6292] Reloading schema 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\xml\schemas\1033\vstemplate.xsd'.


----------



## Pennywise (9/10/09)

No wonder I could never find Wally






He was off having gimp sex


----------



## jonocarroll (9/10/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> No wonder I could never find Wally


----------



## bum (9/10/09)




----------



## Adamt (9/10/09)

MMMMMMMM ICECREAM


----------



## bum (9/10/09)

RE: "creative" name spellings.

Just saw a J'sen (Jason) on a friend's Facebook.

Some people just should not be allowed to breed.


----------



## Pollux (9/10/09)

Ahhh, what a great 24 hours....

Picked up a free 26inch HD LCD yesterday, came with a great collection of beer glassware too.

Then, after I sat it in my giant TV unit I realised we could easily handle a smaller unit, checked freecycle and EXACTLY what I was after had just appeared........Rock on.


----------



## WarmBeer (9/10/09)

Vampire Diaries sucks. Worst. Show. Evah.


----------



## bum (10/10/09)

This is now the call-out thread too:



> OK!
> 
> Back on topic.



"A.K.A. The specific thing i was interested in when I made the thread (A.K.A. My opinion - only!)."

People were talking about how they enjoy the exact same thing. It was on topic, cock.


----------



## bum (10/10/09)

The creepiest picture (of cats) ever taken? I give you:


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/09)

Our car when I was a kid:

click for more info: (bottom of page)


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/10/09)

I loled at the phrase 'old woodies' (in the url)


----------



## buttersd70 (10/10/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I loled at the phrase 'old woodies' (in the url)



especially given the recent post by bribie about not being able to stroll naked to the bathroom in the morning, due to an old woody... :lol:


----------



## Kleiny (10/10/09)

Been craying lately


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/09)

buttersd70 said:


> especially given the recent post by bribie about not being able to stroll naked to the bathroom in the morning, due to an old woody... :lol:


but as good as it ever was B)

edit: Butters I was just thinking about you but not in the woody department, or at least if it was in the woody department I wouldn't tell you anyway, but I kegged a Butters inspired mild the other day and just had a pint, and thought hey I can have a few pints of this without getting legless (3.5% ABV) then you popped up on the forum. What an exciting life we lead :super: :super:


----------



## bum (10/10/09)

Just got back from Vlado's. Full as a goog.


----------



## Ivan Other One (11/10/09)

'Mornin all,
Well how about that,,,,,, it actually rained last night, couldn't tell by lookin at the sky as it's a beautiful day in the tropics. 

MMMMMMMM Must make BEER


----------



## warra48 (11/10/09)

Pulled a small stubby of WY1469 from the fridge yesterday morning, and noted I had dated it January this year.
Pitched the slurry into a 1 litre starter, and aerated it.
No action as of last night, nor earlier this morning.
Lo, and behold, it is now showing a small kraeusen, so it looks as if it's firing.
Will ferment it out and crash chill it, and pitch the sluryy into a bigger starter.

Looks like my planned brewday this week is still on.


----------



## WarmBeer (11/10/09)

Just went to the Meccanno exhibition. Amazing to see what these (self admittedly) geeky guys, and with one exception they were all guys, had made out of a couple of pieces of tin and bolts.

Reminds me of the set I had as a kid. Nowadays, Meccano is made of plastic, tied in with movie licences, and no longer in any danger of stretching any kids imagination.


----------



## Steve (12/10/09)

chicken vindaloo for lunch :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (12/10/09)

meccano post reminded me of the brick testament. 

and they say that us homebrewers take it too seriously.....lego nutters.


----------



## Bribie G (12/10/09)




----------



## kevo (12/10/09)

View attachment 31857

[/quote]

Is that Steven Spielberg at the bar?


----------



## bum (12/10/09)

bum said:


> I just got a letter inviting me to my first job interview in what must be about fifteen years. I am shitting bricks.



Crashed and burned.


----------



## buttersd70 (12/10/09)

bum said:


> Crashed and burned.



Bum.


----------



## bum (12/10/09)

Cheers.


----------



## brettprevans (12/10/09)

I'm sitting at an AGM for a playgroup. A fkn kids playgroup. They make u come to the agm otherwise u r on bottom of waiting list. I've looked over the financials and the idiots can't even do a basic profit and loss or balance sheet. It's a debarcle. What a waste of my time. At least I have wifi and Jamil podcasts to get me thru.
Edit. I'm also the only bloke in a room full of old birds. How out of place do I feel


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

My fermenting fridge just shat itself in the middle of my first use of a lager yeast.

**** this week.


----------



## Adamt (13/10/09)

Is it already down to fermentation temperature though? If so, all it not lost, just cycle some icepacks through the fridge and it should keep cool.

EDIT: Corrected typo for typo-Nazi.


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

I do try to only point them out when they are amusing.

It has been fermenting pretty solidly for two weeks already. I dunno, I'm thinking I'll just rack it and bang it under the house and hope the weather stays cold down here for a couple of weeks. The fridge should still be alright as a dead box for ales.


----------



## Adamt (13/10/09)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaah it'll be fine, actually after 2 weeks it could do with a temperature raise to finish it off. So actually, it worked out fine, although you do need a new fermenting fridge.


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

SWMBO has been banging on about wanting a bigger fridge for the kitchen for a while so she'll probably get her way now. 

She probably sabotaged mine. h34r:


----------



## Adamt (13/10/09)

This is why candid camera shows can be dangerous... the robbery is a fake and the "robber" gets uhh... "caught"


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

bum said:


> I only just found out Where the Wild Things Are is coming out on Oct 16 (finally!).
> 
> Spike Jonez, Dave Eggers - are you ******* kidding me? My dick is all hard and shit.



I am pissed the shit off. Not coming out til December third now. Spewing. Was looking forward to that.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

Ordered my second lot of Pizzas from the local Eagle Boys via the Internet. Beats the old methods and you specify when you want to pick it up and it's just out of the oven when you arrive. Cheap tuesday as well so I got double topping. 

I also buy all movie tickets online now. In the recent school holidays (I think they are still on in NSW?) we went to see "Up". Got there and there were literally hundreds of people and kids queuing and looking pissed off and I marched up to the "Internet Jump the queue" aisle and immediately got called up to next free ticket point. There were the usual rumblings of "what's going on here, hey what's the deal, arsehole".

Don't these morons have the Internet? What do they spend their baby bonuses and family tax benefit part a or b or whatever on? This is the 21st century... there's a huge pool of redneck banjo strumming ignorance called Caboolture. Most of them are obese as well so it's probably good that they don't know they can order Eagle Boys online.


----------



## Adamt (13/10/09)

I swear I read a post from you somewhere, almost exactly the same apart from the third word, which was "first".


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

I think the other time he was seeing Ice Age 3 or something.

I am detecting a theme.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

The first lot of Pizzas were last week, indeed. On thinking about all the people sitting there like refugees at a Siberian Railway station in 1919 waiting for pizzas they had wandered in and ordered it got me thinking once again about the digital divide. On going to see "Up" the situation had not changed since my visit to Ice Age iii described in my old thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=34592. 

A developing theme for sure and on a broader level it encompasses things like the Chinese Hop Buy and they way some people are using the Internet to shop and source their requirements, but out there in the real world a huge mass of the population seem to be stuck in their ways. Is this the so called digital divide or are we forum dwellers the strange ones?


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

BribieG said:


> A developing theme for sure and on a broader level it encompasses things like the Chinese Hop Buy and they way some people are using the Internet to shop and source their requirements, but out there in the real world a huge mass of the population seem to be stuck in their ways. Is this the so called digital divide or are we forum dwellers the strange ones?



Then shouldn't you have just downloaded the movie?

But the theme I was alluding to was your tastes in filums.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/10/09)

Where, oh where, has the Nottingham gone?


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

I recently bought my first example of a particular well regarded, somewhat avant garde Scottish brewery's beer. I purchased this beer from a well regarded suburban Melbourne alcoholic beverage emporium. I have been looking forward to this beer. I just poured this beer and it came out the bottle with no head (into a crystal-clean Headmaster glass). I look at the bottle - best before 07/07/09. Taste? I dunno, maybe it is supposed to taste like a bitter anus but I doubt it - they aren't _that_ avant garde. Well. Lesson learned. No wait. Better look at the other beers I bought. Ah cool. a SNPA sixer that is 3 weeks past it too. Fucken rad. **** you, formerly well-regarded, un-named suburban Melbourne alcoholic beverage emporium (Purvis) - this is the 4th time in 2 visits you've fucked me. No more.


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/10/09)

Wow, you have the right to your money back at the least


----------



## bum (13/10/09)




----------



## bum (13/10/09)

bum said:


> Here I am worrying about my tie and I haven't even got a resum let alone an updated one! BEst get to work on that.



I forgot to post an amusingly depressing factlette in relation to this. I was compiling copies of my qualifications - my teriary ones were printed on a dot matrix printer! I looked at it closely to make sure it wasn't printed on parchment.


----------



## Pennywise (14/10/09)

A cucumber


----------



## mwd (14/10/09)

Every bugger and his dog up and at it on the forums this morning.

Get a job :beerbang:


----------



## bum (14/10/09)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/10/09)

Broccoli


----------



## Adamt (14/10/09)

What's with all the posting of random items? At least post funny pictures. I see a new post here and go "Ooh! Yes... time for a chuckle", and then I see a picture of a vegetable against a blank backdrop. It kills my erection every time... wait.


----------



## Pennywise (14/10/09)

And here I was thinking the cucumber would do it for ya :lol:


----------



## Pollux (14/10/09)

I'm stuck at home sick, this is horrid. It's bloody spring, who gets a flu in spring??

In the spirit of amusement.....This can only end well..


----------



## Bribie G (14/10/09)

I just walked into Bribie Home Brew n Bits and bought 2 cans of Coopers Stout, a kilo of LDME and a kilo of Dex. I am going to brew a 9% headbanger toucan and get absolutely paralytic. :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: 

I didn't use the internet to order it and I paid in cash. Can't believe how smoothly the transaction went off, and looking forward to my 25 minute brew day.


----------



## petesbrew (14/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I just walked into Bribie Home Brew n Bits and bought 2 cans of Coopers Stout, a kilo of LDME and a kilo of Dex. I am going to brew a 9% headbanger toucan and get absolutely paralytic. :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:
> 
> I didn't use the internet to order it and I paid in cash. Can't believe how smoothly the transaction went off, and looking forward to my 25 minute brew day.


25minutes?
Bribie if you stop arseing about you can get it down to 15min.


----------



## brettprevans (14/10/09)

well if you literally dumped everything in the fermentor with no boiling what so ever, you could get it done in 7min.


----------



## Pennywise (14/10/09)

And if you didn't bother sanitising you could even half that, sounds like I've been wasting alot of time on my brew days.


----------



## Pollux (14/10/09)

mmmmm, Steamed BBQ pork and egg custard buns for lunch......

Can't believe I used to dislike these...


----------



## petesbrew (14/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> well if you literally dumped everything in the fermentor with no boiling what so ever, you could get it done in 7min.


Brewtime explained.
Sit can in sink in boiling water to loosen extract = 10min
can open, pour & rinse while topping up with hose = 5min
chuck in yeast = 5seconds

Yeah okay, maybe we can do it in 5-7min if you don't count the sink part.

And I enjoy doing the occasional AG?
pft. 8hours wasted. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Pennywise (14/10/09)

A carrot


----------



## brettprevans (14/10/09)

petesbrew said:


> Brewtime explained.
> Sit can in sink in boiling water to loosen extract = 10min
> can open, pour & rinse while topping up with hose = 5min
> chuck in yeast = 5seconds
> ...


stinking hot water in the sink, 5 min.
goo out of tin, no rinse, 2min.

edit: not that my K&K were ever that quick


----------



## Adamt (14/10/09)

AG isnt that hard, sure it takes 4-6 hours overall, but think of what you can get done:

(duration quoted is the duration where human interaction is involved)

Fill HLT, turn on burner - 2 minutes.

*Consume beer

Pour in pre-cracked grain, underlet - 2 minutes.

*Consume beer

Check temperature - 1 minute.

*Consume beer

Heat up sparge water - 2 minutes.

*Consume beer

Batch Sparge, turn on kettle/burner - 10 minutes

*Consume beer

Sit on a deckchair next to the kettle and throw hops in at required intervals - 10 seconds cumulatively (1 minute for hopbursts)

*Consume beer

Flame out, rack to cube - 5 minutes

*Consume beer

*Consume beer

Cleanup? Meh, that happens the next day, therefore the time is not counted in the "brewday work"


----------



## brettprevans (14/10/09)

dont worry adam we werent going down the 'ag takes too long' route.
my last brew day so much less involved than extract brewing its not funny. in fact it was very enjoyable and i had plenty of time to relax, have a beer and try and give a overview of AGing to a few mates who dropped in. great stuff


----------



## petesbrew (14/10/09)

I just lost a day's work. :angry: :angry: :angry: 
******* autocad corrupted my save and the backup settings weren't set properly.

I could just launch this mouse right across the ******* office.... it'd go far.

back to square one.... I need a beer.


----------



## Adamt (14/10/09)

You need a beer? That's the other thread.


----------



## Bribie G (14/10/09)

It's 7.40 here in BanjoPlayingLand and I'm about to do a high speed brewday with the toucan.

However I have a problem, I'm trying to empty a keg. I opened the kegerator and lifted the keg for a weight test, to see what was left in it, no problem - two pints at the most. Four pints later It's breeding in there.


----------



## buttersd70 (14/10/09)

BribieG said:


> It's 7.40 here in BanjoPlayingLand and I'm about to do a high speed brewday with the toucan.
> 
> However I have a problem, I'm trying to empty a keg. I opened the kegerator and lifted the keg for a weight test, to see what was left in it, no problem - two pints at the most. Four pints later It's breeding in there.



If only I was there with you.....I'd have htis particular problem sorted out in no time flat. I'm a notorious keg-emtyer. :lol:


----------



## raven19 (14/10/09)

It is important to be able to be good at some things mate!

I shall keep this in mind when I need a keg-a-emptying.... :icon_drunk:


----------



## buttersd70 (14/10/09)

raven19 said:


> It is important to be able to be good at some things mate!
> 
> I shall keep this in mind when I need a keg-a-emptying.... :icon_drunk:



Funny, but I was talking about you today - your ears must be burning.....

it's been suggested that I should get some stainless elf-shoes, with bells on them (so people can hear me coming).....
I suggested that seeing as how we're of similar height, you should have some too. But seeing as you're an _only _an engineer, yours should be made of mild steel, as only _fabricators _desevve _stainless _elf shoes. :lol: :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (14/10/09)

Ravs and Butters going for a lovely stroll.... h34r:


----------



## raven19 (14/10/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Funny, but I was talking about you today - your ears must be burning.....
> 
> it's been suggested that I should get some stainless elf-shoes, with bells on them (so people can hear me coming).....
> I suggested that seeing as how we're of similar height, you should have some too. But seeing as you're an _only _an engineer, yours should be made of mild steel, as only _fabricators _desevve _stainless _elf shoes. :lol: :lol:



I suggest a head to head duel mate. Drinking games are out though as you shall drink me under a very short table....

Hmmmm..... let me get back to you!

(ROFL... have to steady myself to write this post...)


----------



## raven19 (14/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Ravs and Butters going for a lovely stroll.... h34r:



More ROFL...

Almost spilled the Good Dr's Rye IPA on the keyboard!

I thought when we were having a stroll along the torrens we said 'NO PHOTOGRAPHS!'

Damn those paparazzi!


----------



## bum (14/10/09)

My! What rosy cheeks you two have!


----------



## Cocko (14/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Ravs and Butters going for a lovely stroll.... h34r:



WHUT?!?

Rav and Butters are blurry ducks?

WTF are you and Bum doing with those hats on? 

:lol:


----------



## bum (14/10/09)

Oh gawd! I've been lumped in with Chappo.

*re-evaluates on-board performance*


----------



## Cocko (14/10/09)

Surely its water off Ravs back!  

Ok, that was bad!


----------



## chappo1970 (14/10/09)

bum said:


> Oh gawd! I've been lumped in with Chappo.
> 
> *re-evaluates on-board performance*



ROFL!

Hey better than being lumped with Cocko! <_<


----------



## Cocko (14/10/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL!
> 
> Hey better than being lumped with Cocko! <_<



Agreed. <_< 

Hang on...


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

That's an interesting trio, Chap's cock and bum! Apostrophe purposely misplaced.


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

I think you've just given him an idea for his 4000th.


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

Holy shit, I'm getting close too.


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

http://zombo.com/


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

Chappo smells.


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Chappo smells.



Nice, bait Chap Chap in mutliple locations!

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (15/10/09)




----------



## Pollux (15/10/09)

I found Amato's Liquor today.......


Nearly had to change my pants after I walked into the coolroom.....Walked out with a 6pk of White Rabbit Dark Ale.


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

Mmmmmm I need to find some of that over here.


----------



## bum (15/10/09)




----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

I just ate 6 Woolworths cinnamon donuts for breakfast, and I have another 6 for brunch.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/10/09)

Aaaaaaarrrrgggggghhhhh!!!!!

The alarms. They. Just. Won't. Stop.


----------



## Pollux (16/10/09)

Ahhh, mid boil in my first of three consecutive brew days..

And I got my package from Ross this morning, new tap for the wife's cider, pack of Nelson Sauvin and a refractometer.....


Such a sexy piece of kit it is, and it makes it SO much easier to draw off sample for pre boil SG readings


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/09)

Pollux said:


> new tap for the wife's cider,


yeah im not happy about having 2 of my taps set up for the missus' cider and mineral water. might have tpo buy a couple of cheap taps for that to increase the number i can have connected to beer. 6 taps aint enough


----------



## Pennywise (16/10/09)

Here is a nice pair


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

It didn't take long...


----------



## Pollux (16/10/09)

CM2, I'm currently only running one bronco for my beers but decided that if the wife is going to have a keg of cider in the fridge, she'll need her own tap.

I can hop the other one from beer to beer and back again, dumping a little on the way if I have to (usually more a case of swap keg, shoot about a mouthful into glass I just drank from, drink, fill new glass with different beer) but I don't think she'll like beer in her cider, and I don't want cider in my beer....


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

Adamt said:


> It didn't take long...


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/09)

Pollux said:


> CM2, I'm currently only running one bronco for my beers but decided that if the wife is going to have a keg of cider in the fridge, she'll need her own tap.
> 
> I can hop the other one from beer to beer and back again, dumping a little on the way if I have to (usually more a case of swap keg, shoot about a mouthful into glass I just drank from, drink, fill new glass with different beer) but I don't think she'll like beer in her cider, and I don't want cider in my beer....


mine is more due to lazyness than anything else.


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/09)

thought today's lunch would be horrible......
toasted sanga: dark sourdough with salami, ham, bean shoots, feta cheese, chedder cheese, harrissa paste and capcisum.
it actually turned out to be quite nice.


----------



## Pennywise (16/10/09)

I had saussage rolls


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

I'm still eating donuts. 10 down, 2 to go.


----------



## Pollux (16/10/09)

I'm yet to eat today.....

I sense a drivethrough run soon..


----------



## komodo (16/10/09)

chicken schnitzel sanga and a glass of cotties cordial. good to be eatting (reasonably) solid foods again!


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/10/09)

Smith's popcorn flavoured chips. They're all right, kinda buttery, but they just strike me as "salted plus"


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

Those chips need a diacetyl rest.


----------



## Pennywise (16/10/09)

Chippies


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/10/09)

tried the 'late night kebab' flavour last night, I think some-one just sprinkled the chips with normal BBQ seasoning.....

Cheers SJ


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/10/09)

I got all four flavours, I've heard that the caesar salad one tastes a lot like lettuce.

Hmm...


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

Whats the other one?

Popcorn...
Kebab...
Caesar...


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/10/09)

Aussie coat of arms BBQ


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Whats the other one?
> 
> Popcorn...
> Kebab...
> Caesar...


australian coat of arms ( roo and emu )


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

Ahhhhh thats right, I bet that'll taste just like BBQ.


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

Finally! Goatse speaks out.

*NSFW - DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE SOME IDEA OF WHAT YOU MIGHT SEE. NOT MY FAULT IF YOU DO. WHAT HAS BEEN SEEN CANNOT BE UNSEEN.*

http://host-d.oddcast.com/php/application_...?mId=31742906.2


----------



## Pennywise (16/10/09)

Due to popular demand I once again give you


Banana


----------



## WarmBeer (16/10/09)

Soooooooo fricken bored.

And I think I'm coming down with a cold...


----------



## warra48 (16/10/09)

Aaahhhh, just slurping my latest gorgeous hefeweizen.
Which reminds me our financial advisor phoned us late yesterday afternoon.
I had given him some bottles of one of my Best Bitter recently.
He opened one up last Friday night. He enjoyed it so much, he had to immediately go back to the fridge for another one.

See, you can educate non HB people into decent beers.


----------



## Pollux (16/10/09)

Okay, guessing time.....


How much did I just spend at Amatos........Forget the bottles of cider the wife chose, just purely on this one 4pk gift pack of Kwak and Glass....


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/10/09)

Beer? in the no topic thread?


----------



## Pollux (16/10/09)

Can't be arsed making another thread...........


----------



## Pennywise (16/10/09)

I will be watching the Wiggles for the next hour or two at least I reckon, f**kin' Wiggles, I HATE YOU :angry: , every time my son watches this crap I end up dreaming about big red f**king cars and cold freakin' spaghetti, and Jeff, you just a f**king knob mate, if it were me waking you up, it'd be with a boot in the F**kin' mouth. And this new yellow Wiggle, is a dickhead, who the hell does this guy think he is with his little head wobble and squinted eyes, Casonava? Snap out of it dickwad.


RANT OVER!!!!!!


Pollux, I reackon bout' $25?


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

Since he's making a show of it I'm gonna say $20 and the glass was free.


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

No, make that $18.


----------



## Pollux (16/10/09)

Boys, WAY off.....Go the other way......


As for the wiggles, they are banished from this house, as is Dora and Diego. I have accepted the WotWots and have got her onto the Tom and Jerry show on boomerang.


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

Pollux said:


> Boys, WAY off.....Go the other way......



You're the worst Larry Emdur ever.


----------



## Pollux (16/10/09)

Sorry.

Higher.


----------



## warra48 (16/10/09)

Too busy to think of the price of beer....


----------



## Cocko (16/10/09)

Hang in there it gets funnier.....

I cant believe they caught me on video!! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (16/10/09)

:lol: 

BTW youshould never post home videos up here... They'll hauntyou h34r:


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

That dude is off his guts on ketamine or some shit, fo sho.


----------



## Cocko (16/10/09)

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> BTW youshould never post home videos up here... They'll hauntyou h34r:


----------



## bum (17/10/09)




----------



## seravitae (18/10/09)

I made awesome cupcakes today.

They are better than any cupcakes in existence.

Sadly, the cupcakes are at home, and I am still at uni (again).

I long for the taste of those sweet, sweet cakes of cuppiness.

Why must we be apart?



MY GOD HAS FORSAKEN ME


----------



## Steve (18/10/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I will be watching the Wiggles for the next hour or two at least I reckon, f**kin' Wiggles, I HATE YOU :angry: , every time my son watches this crap I end up dreaming about big red f**king cars and cold freakin' spaghetti, and Jeff, you just a f**king knob mate, if it were me waking you up, it'd be with a boot in the F**kin' mouth. And this new yellow Wiggle, is a dickhead, who the hell does this guy think he is with his little head wobble and squinted eyes, Casonava? Snap out of it dickwad.
> 
> 
> RANT OVER!!!!!!
> ...



Homebrewer - treat yourself and the kids to a couple of Spongebob Squarepants movies and get rid of those gay arsed wiggles.
Cheers
Steve

How much Pollux?


----------



## Pollux (18/10/09)

$55.........

I was in a spot of shock when he rang it up.....But I wanted that Glass...


----------



## Pennywise (18/10/09)

Whoa, it is a nice glass though.

@ Steve, I used to love watchin' that cartoon when I had Foxtel. Bring out Ren & Stimpy for kiddies I say


----------



## bum (18/10/09)

I recently downloa...er bought all the Ren & Stimpy episodes. They were extremely far from being as good as I remembered. Pretty terrible actually. Even Space Madness had little in the way of laughs!


----------



## bum (18/10/09)




----------



## Pollux (18/10/09)

Barnsey Pre-vodka??


----------



## bum (18/10/09)

SWMBO is not a fan of beer but I do have her try all my beers and any beer I buy that is new to me - she has a knack for pin-pointing certain strengths and weakness of a beer even if she doesn't know her arse from her elbow. So I had her try White Rabbit Dark Ale today. She makes "the face" then says "Urgh...it tastes like, um, nail polish remover." And I ask "Acetone?!" and she says "Yeah," and I tell her I'm not so sure I'm with her on that one.

Then as the beer warms a little I notice that the alcohol is very present for a beer that is 5.whatever. I think it is a fine beer but it pisses me off no end she picks up these things before me.

Moll.


----------



## Pollux (19/10/09)

Some people simply have heightened senses...

My wife will taste/smell something I can't, but I tend to hear and see things quicker than she can.


----------



## bum (19/10/09)

Ah, the old hunter/gatherer routine. I fall for it everytime!


----------



## jonocarroll (19/10/09)

Love it.


----------



## Bribie G (19/10/09)

When I was a little boy I used to get worms, they were fairly common in the old days in the UK where people gathered and personal hygiene wasn't up to today's standards and probably still isn't over there, but I may be wrong. At our school they would worm us all regularly with choc flavoured drops.

I know what worms are like, they come out of your anus at night to lay eggs then go back in again and you itch like you wouldn't believe and have an almost unstoppable desire to scratch your posterior tender parts whilst shopping in Woolworths. I know this is extremely unpleasant information to relate on the forum, however in may ways head fleas in schools are probably the modern Australian equivalent so things haven't changed too much, in a sense.

Today I bought a pack of Combantrin. Hey it's really cheap, about three dollars a dose, I mean what can you get for three bucks nowadays? Not even a schooner so I reckon that's a really good deal and my hands have been above my waist for at least two hours so I reckon I'm on the mend.
At the BABBs meeting next week we can share glasses and you can shake my left hand with confidence. :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (19/10/09)

Was it in this thread that I discussed doing smaller batches so I could brew more often? No matter - that is my intention. I just realised that by reducing the size of my next planned brew in this way I'll be able to do it AG with my current gear. I'M GOING TO GO CHANGE MY VOTE IN SCREWTOP'S POLL! **** all you k&k n00bs - you don't know how to make beer!



BribieG said:


> I know what worms are like, they come out of your anus at night to lay eggs then go back in again



I did not know this. I do so dearly wish I could have remained ignorant of this fact.


----------



## Bribie G (19/10/09)

And I so wish that the post re worms had not been replied to by Bum


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

First hand experience...


----------



## Pennywise (20/10/09)

Watermelon


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

No... THIS is a watermelon:


----------



## Pennywise (20/10/09)

All shapes and sizes with these fookers


----------



## Maple (20/10/09)

This here is THE watermelon (apologies for on-topic)


----------



## WarmBeer (20/10/09)

No, this is a watermelon...


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/10/09)

No, THIS is a knife


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

I see your knife and raise you a knife.


----------



## Pollux (20/10/09)

That's not a knife, this is a knife...


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

LOL awesome google image search there.

I see we've all played knifey-spoony-spoony before.


----------



## Pollux (20/10/09)

Damn me and my tabbed browsing....

I opened a pile of threads and responded a bit slow to this one.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/10/09)

That's not a spoon...this is a spoon


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

Running around, robbing banks, all whacked on the scooby snacks!

How that got into my head, I'm not sure.


----------



## Pennywise (20/10/09)

Kung Fu Kitty






Funny, this cat looks exactly like mine, and my cat knows Kung Fu as well


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> my cat knows Kung Fu as well



Proof or GTFO.


----------



## Pennywise (20/10/09)

I have video evidence on my old modile that she also knows the drunken style. Wouldn't have a clue how to upload it though.

Also, just before I left Sydney we lived in a rental place for a while, this place had floor boards on the walls for some reason. SWMBO and I had a few friends over for dinner, one of our mate suddenly had a WTF look on her face, we all turned around to see Oscar climbing up the wall, not just clawing at it, she was half way up the ******* thing. I shit you not


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

Ahhh that sounds like catnip-fu


----------



## Bribie G (20/10/09)

In welcoming Australian Tourists the UK we English are not shy about offering them a range of accommodation and services according to their tastes and needs




edit: the third sandwich board from the left seems to indicate that they do callouts as well. Now that's service for you.


----------



## bum (20/10/09)




----------



## bum (20/10/09)

Posting a big smack for the moron who just said they would be happy to admit to stupidity almost immediately after suggesting someone can't read for questioning his garbled ruminations.

Posting another big smack for everyone on this board who posts one sentence followed by "/rant".


----------



## manticle (20/10/09)

bum said:


> Posting another big smack for "/rant" UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES.



Agreed.

Also /end rant, 2c, just my 2 cents, IMHO, all smilies/emoticons, actions (*makes coffee in a giant saucepan and forgets to put away the milk*) and censoring profanities. Either use them properly or find another expression, **** ya.

I'm so angry, I can hardly breathe.


----------



## seravitae (20/10/09)

*reads and acknolwedges the comments in your previous message* ^_^ ^_^ h34r: :beer: 



</message>


----------



## Bribie G (20/10/09)

AFAIK my $0.02 is also common IIRC


----------



## bum (20/10/09)

manticle said:


> 2c, just my 2 cents, IMHO,



I don't mind these so much. If applied properly (and actually read in kind) they can defuse potentially hostile discussions.

I particularly despise hostile discussions.


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

...and "IMHO".

Everything you say unless you reference it, is your opinion.


----------



## bum (20/10/09)

No. Things can be factual even if a source is not cited (regardless of what a high school teacher once told you).


----------



## bum (20/10/09)

NSFW


----------



## Tony (20/10/09)

I pitched American wheat yeast in my brown porter  

I had nothing else

My 1469 was infected after 6 months in a jam jar in the fridge with a dodgy lid.

The 1010 was clean as a whistle and it is suposed to be a tooheys old clone........ so in it went.

I had to tell someone ,but didnt know where


----------



## Tony (20/10/09)

I soooooooooooooooooooo want one of these for Xmas!



Keep the revs over 8K and keep the wheels turning!



Let this one pause and load up before playing and marvel at the faces people pull when you pull 4 G's in a WRX



love it!


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

bum said:


> No. Things can be factual even if a source is not cited (regardless of what a high school teacher once told you).



True. But you'd be silly to take it as anything else but opinion on a place as dodgy as an Internet forum


----------



## jonocarroll (20/10/09)

bum said:


> NSFW



Freakin' Awesome.


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

bum said:


> NSFW




Going to have that in my head while sleeping tonight.

Note to self: Grow moustache longer.


----------



## Pennywise (21/10/09)

I'm really hating today, I have so much work to do it's taking away time from reading beery things


----------



## chappo1970 (21/10/09)




----------



## chappo1970 (21/10/09)




----------



## Pollux (21/10/09)

I'm melting in this heat........

4:38pm, stuff it, beer o'clock.


----------



## bum (21/10/09)

Chappo said:


>


 As someone who has had the misfortune already - PBR cannot be considered beer.


----------



## bum (21/10/09)

Posting smacks for the guy who yesterday complained that 50% of the board's posts sounded like a "kiddie chat line" and today posts this chestnut in a thread where the OP asks how to add bitterness to a finished brew:



> Just tell em all it's a corona and add a slice of lemon



[EDIT: must use correct words]


----------



## bum (21/10/09)

May I smack people bragging about being selfish pricks?


----------



## Adamt (21/10/09)

I will smack grown adults who question their life choices.


----------



## bum (21/10/09)




----------



## warra48 (21/10/09)




----------



## jonocarroll (21/10/09)

bum said:


> Posting a big smack





bum said:


> Posting another big smack





bum said:


> Posting smacks





bum said:


> smack


----------



## Adamt (21/10/09)

I prefer crack.


----------



## jonocarroll (21/10/09)

back to some randomness...


----------



## chappo1970 (21/10/09)

I miss drunk_chappo


----------



## bum (21/10/09)

chappo71? He still posts whenever a question has the nerve to pop into his head.


----------



## chappo1970 (21/10/09)

bum said:


> chappo71?



That ain't me.... pinky swear. I've had Jason over here twice


----------



## bum (21/10/09)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Wouldn't have posted the slight had I remembered you know him.


----------



## chappo1970 (21/10/09)

bum said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Wouldn't have posted the slight had I remembered you know him.









Nardy nardy nar narrr!


----------



## Adamt (22/10/09)

NO I will not make out with you!


----------



## bum (22/10/09)

Do any of you guys have a recipe for beer?


----------



## Adamt (22/10/09)

Try

tinny of farmland draught
3kg sugaz (get caster sugar because it disolvs easier and makes tha beer smoooth)
furment at like 24-28c, quick beer is a good beer!

bottle with carb drops


----------



## Adamt (23/10/09)

Jeez, it's been quiet here the last couple of days... You guys almost have me so bored that I'm doing work!

MAKE IT STOP! OH PLEASE!


----------



## Leigh (23/10/09)

Hot potato and cold spaghetti for lunch today h34r:


----------



## WarmBeer (23/10/09)

Damn, forgot my egg


----------



## Leigh (23/10/09)

I've gone off eggs since reading Bribie's post!


----------



## Pennywise (23/10/09)

All I have to say is thank f**king christ it's friday. I'd had enough of this week on monday arvo.


----------



## bum (23/10/09)

Got Pavement tickets today. I thought I'd be more excited than this.


----------



## Ivan Other One (24/10/09)

Yay the weekend's here at last. Too bloody blowy to take the boat out so brew time to the max.
With summer just around the corner one may try making a midstrength beer today.


----------



## bum (24/10/09)




----------



## Adamt (26/10/09)

I'm preparing for an assault on the Earl of Aberdeen (Coopers Alehouse). My target is a giant schnitzel, possibly covered with a serving of nachos, and numerous flagons of ale. Wish me luck.


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/10/09)




----------



## buttersd70 (26/10/09)

Are you adept at playing the rusty trombone, P&C?

h34r: 

:lol: 

how many people are thinking "what _is _playing the rusty trombone?...."


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/10/09)

No, just been to a few private performances


----------



## bum (26/10/09)




----------



## jonocarroll (26/10/09)

_Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh!!!_


----------



## Adamt (26/10/09)

Putin... the new Chuck?

Oh shit, Chuck just tomohawk'd me.


----------



## WarmBeer (26/10/09)




----------



## bum (26/10/09)

Stop making a new thread every time a thought pops into your head, moron!

And you brew k&b - not extract, douche-bag.


----------



## bum (26/10/09)




----------



## Adamt (26/10/09)




----------



## jonocarroll (26/10/09)




----------



## Adamt (27/10/09)




----------



## bum (27/10/09)

Big smack for the tool who posts a thread with a question as the title, explains his problem and its solution to himself then goes on to blame equipment that is working as designed for his own stupidity.


----------



## jonocarroll (27/10/09)




----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/09)




----------



## bum (28/10/09)

Bringing the smack down on anyone who uses the word "meme" incorrectly.


----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/09)

bum said:


> Bringing the smack down on anyone who uses the word "meme" incorrectly.


Ignoring the fact that it's been completely colloquialised to imply 'internet meme', what's the problem?


----------



## Adamt (28/10/09)

Oohhhh! ME! ME!

Wait what ?


----------



## bum (28/10/09)

My problem is two-fold.

Fold A: the term you've confused (internet) meme with is "image macro". That duck is in no way, shape or form a meme (internet or otherwise).

Fold B: a meme (even an internet one, assuming such a thing should exist) can only be a meme when it is commonly recognised (which, by your own admission, your example is not).

You have introduced a new fold here, however.

Fold C: "Meme" has not at all been "completely colloquialised". This phrase suggests that the original meaning of the word "meme" is now obsolete. The word (and, loosely, the idea it represents) has been incorporated in another term. 

Although I guess if we take your statement literally you may be quite correct - the internet use (which I guess we can, grudgingly, accept as relating to colloquialism (although, I'd really rather not)) is slowing killing the possibility of using the word "meme" (and even "internet meme" to some extent) without causing confusion.

Thank you for giving me an opportunity to present this origami lesson.


----------



## Adamt (28/10/09)




----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/09)

bum said:


> My problem is two-fold.




Oh, snap! You just keep failing, don't you?

In trying to prove me wrong by posting a long winded argument about how I've used the incorrect term (meme), in that the term used to mean something else, you've used a term that is just as ambiguous in it's meaning - an 'image macro' nowadays does indeed mean a picture with text on it, but it originally referred to the text itself/process of attaching it to the picture;



"wikipedia" said:


> The name "image macro" was first used on the Something Awful forums. The name derived from the fact that the 'macros' were a short bit of text a user could enter that the forum software would automatically parse and expand into the code for a pre-defined image, relating to the computer science topic of a macro, defined as "a rule or pattern that specifies how a certain input sequence (often a sequence of characters) should be mapped to an output sequence (also often a sequence of characters) according to a defined
> procedure."
> 
> _*Though modern-day image macros may not follow the literal concept of a macro, the name is still often used in accordance with their definition as described above.*_



Where to begin?



bum said:


> Fold A: the term you've confused (internet) meme with is "image macro". That duck is in no way, shape or form a meme (internet or otherwise).


Isn't it? Are image macros somehow excluded from being memes?



"wikipedia" said:


> On internet forums and imageboards, image macros are used to emphasize a certain phrase (often an Internet meme) by superimposing it over a related picture.


Let's see - what does knowyourmeme.com have to say about it? 

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/technologically-impaired-duck

would imply that it's at least a recognised meme, your personal ignorance aside. Maybe the definition of 'internet meme' excludes it?



"wikipedia" said:


> At its most basic, an Internet meme is simply the propagation of a digital file or hyperlink from one person to others using methods available through the Internet (for example, email, blogs, social networking sites, instant messaging, etc). The content often consists of a saying or joke, a rumor, *an altered or original image*, a complete website, a video clip or animation, or an offbeat news story, among many other possibilities.


I'm pretty sure it's an internet meme.



bum said:


> Fold B: a meme (even an internet one, assuming such a thing should exist) can only be a meme when it is commonly recognised (which, by your own admission, your example is not).


Did I say it wasn't commonly recognised within the community of people who recognise these things? No, I said it was slightly lesser known. It's not exactly RickRolling.

In analogy, is a gene only a gene when it's found in sufficiently many genomes?

A meme is a meme once someone passes it to another person. How long it lives is separate from its name.



bum said:


> Fold C: "Meme" has not at all been "completely colloquialised". This phrase suggests that the original meaning of the word "meme" is now obsolete. The word (and, loosely, the idea it represents) has been incorporated in another term.
> 
> Although I guess if we take your statement literally you may be quite correct - the internet use (which I guess we can, grudgingly, accept as relating to colloquialism (although, I'd really rather not)) is slowing killing the possibility of using the word "meme" (and even "internet meme" to some extent) without causing confusion.


See earlier point. These 'units or elements of cultural ideas, symbols or practices' are still memes - those that are found funny by enough people will survive to be passed on. Those that are just stupid will be forgotten. When someone talks about a 'meme' they are referring to a specific concept that gets passed around, not the general idea of such a thing, but the original definition still works.

Just as is the case with the genetic 'gene' - some just keep going, no matter how bad (you, for example, managed to be spawn). 'Milhouse is not a meme' was a short lived meme itself, and spawned ''Milhouse is not a meme' is not a meme', and so on.

Now I get why your handle is bum - you're full of sh!t.


----------



## bum (28/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> but it originally referred to the text itself/process of attaching it to the picture;



Since this is the context in which I meant it I stopped reading here.

Let's see if I can nip this in the bud here - the only reason I posted the "smack" in the first place was to point out that nothing I might post in the 
"No Topic Thread" should be taken seriously as you suggest in the thread which this conversation spawned from. I apologise for having failed so miserably.


----------



## Adamt (28/10/09)




----------



## buttersd70 (28/10/09)

Special. With a capital TH.


----------



## WarmBeer (28/10/09)




----------



## bum (28/10/09)

http://www.break.com/index/real-life-pac-m...zes-people.html


----------



## Adamt (29/10/09)

WarmBeer said:


> http://www.cricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/75400/75409.jpg[img][/quote]
> 
> I've looked at this three times, once last night, and twice thsi morning... I still don't quite understand the humour (if any?) apart from that the lady is body-painted.


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/10/09)

The bat is the wrong way around?


----------



## Adamt (29/10/09)

Hah, she's also standing behind the stumps.


----------



## Pennywise (29/10/09)




----------



## WarmBeer (29/10/09)




----------



## peas_and_corn (29/10/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


>



I'm sure there's a joke involving the phrase 'meat of the bat' here somewhere.


----------



## Adamt (29/10/09)

Hit wicket.


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/09)

middle stump.
bat before ball
hitting silly mid off/on


----------



## Pennywise (29/10/09)

A cherry


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/10/09)




----------



## bum (29/10/09)

I'd like to see less commentary on the quality of posting (in real threads) and more quality posting. The number of people whose only contribution to threads is a complaint about how annoying they find (supposedly) OT posts is hilariously appalling.


----------



## manticle (29/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> View attachment 32396
> 
> Oh, snap! You just keep failing, don't you?
> 
> ...




One day, perhaps not now, I'd like you both to examine the debate you just had and compare it with the significance you think it brings, not only to your own lives, but to the world at large.


----------



## bum (29/10/09)

I'd like you to go back to the part where I said I didn't even read it and clearly presented my reason for bringing it up in the first place (i.e. absolutely nothing to do with memes).


----------



## bum (29/10/09)

One day, obviously.


----------



## manticle (30/10/09)

I rub my hands in glee at the prospect.

Until then.............


----------



## Pennywise (30/10/09)

A partridge in a pair tree


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/10/09)

A Cock


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/10/09)




----------



## Fents (30/10/09)

oooohhhh my old stomping ground

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/schoolboy...o-1225792693794


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/09)

well its someone else's _'stomping' _ground now


----------



## Leigh (30/10/09)

...and here I was putting that place on a pedestal with Kew and the other "elitist" areas around Melbourne when I here Fents was once there...puts that idea out with the rubbish


----------



## Fents (30/10/09)

goog school reeally.


----------



## bum (30/10/09)

NSFW (nor is it safe for lunch-time)


----------



## Fents (30/10/09)

might as well have just linked them to a decapatation on live leak mate


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/09)

there's a temp agency girl/young woman running around today dressed like she's out Mad Men. she has the tinniest waist. I can only imagine that she has a girdle on, othewrwise i have no idea how she's gotten it that small. unless she's gone all out Dita von Tesse style.


----------



## Pollux (30/10/09)

That video is nothing compared to the one I got sent on Facebook the other day.....

It was meant to be a giant zit, was more like a cyst of creamy pus, I had to turn it off....


----------



## jonocarroll (30/10/09)

300 points to the first person to find out which Australian server is hosting the 9.10 Karmic Koala dist-updgrade files (not just .iso files).

I'm still getting "your system is up-to-date".


----------



## WarmBeer (30/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> 300 points to the first person to find out which Australian server is hosting the 9.10 Karmic Koala dist-updgrade files (not just .iso files).
> 
> I'm still getting "your system is up-to-date".


ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/dists/

Has karmic/, karmic-updates/, etc, so you might be in luck.


----------



## jonocarroll (30/10/09)

WarmBeer said:


> ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/dists/
> 
> Has karmic/, karmic-updates/, etc, so you might be in luck.


Hmmm... replaced jaunty in /etc/apt/sources.list with karmic, and I got the list of updates. Too many to get done before beer O'clock. Will have to wait 'till Monday.

Partial credit. Yes, you lose points for me not doing something correctly.


----------



## WarmBeer (30/10/09)

Where can I redeem my 150 QB points?

I currently need a new set of door seals for a VX Commodore, or a 50 stock pot.


----------



## jonocarroll (30/10/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Where can I redeem my 150 QB points?


Your points are available, but due to unforseen circumstances in my family, I am unable to retrieve them without an initial payment. 

Please send me your credit card details at once.


----------



## WarmBeer (30/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Your points are available, but due to unforseen circumstances in my family, I am unable to retrieve them without an initial payment.
> 
> Please send me your credit card details at once.



No ALL CAPS.

No speelling mistaks.

No claims of royal kinship to his Highness Muyababi Muyuyubuttu

Must be legit, ok, where do I sign up?


----------



## manticle (30/10/09)

Are you the king of Nigeria and if so can I have my manservant back please?


----------



## bum (30/10/09)




----------



## peas_and_corn (30/10/09)




----------



## bum (31/10/09)

They fucked with Good Game. I am not happy.


----------



## Renegade (31/10/09)

Bum. you are better than this shit.


----------



## Adamt (31/10/09)

One of the main things that bugged me about Good Game was that American guy. Now they have a chick (and a mildly attractive one at that) they have REALLY thrown out the image of gaming from the show. They had the nerdy guy, they needed to replace the American with a fat guy, or at the very least, a fat dog.


----------



## Renegade (31/10/09)

manticle said:


> Are you the king of Nigeria and if so can I have my manservant back please?



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=manticle

and...

Those who have no testicles have a tendency to lick the sperm from those who do.

and...

Quite a positive statement for homebrew over at the Melbourne Goth Forum..... damn you have a lot of posts there, my eyelined, cape-donning broseph. 

Well, this is the 'no topic' thread. And I am pissed.


----------



## Adamt (31/10/09)

Pissed at 9:30am in the morning? That's just not acceptable Renegade.


----------



## Renegade (31/10/09)

Yes, Midget Father. I have sinned.


----------



## manticle (31/10/09)

Renegade said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=manticle
> 
> and...
> 
> ...



Yes I wear a cape.

And goggles.

Why are you researching my internet life?


----------



## Renegade (31/10/09)

Because I love you.


----------



## manticle (31/10/09)

And I you - but not in a noncy way.


----------



## Ivan Other One (31/10/09)

Hate to see you blokes on the slops together.  

There is something falling from the sky here,,,, holy crap it's RAIN. not seen here since moses was a boy.


----------



## bum (31/10/09)

Adamt said:


> One of the main things that bugged me about Good Game was that American guy. Now they have a chick (and a mildly attractive one at that) they have REALLY thrown out the image of gaming from the show. They had the nerdy guy, they needed to replace the American with a fat guy, or at the very least, a fat dog.



He grew on me and the dorky banter is not going to work with this "Hex" moll. 

And she looks like s Suicide Girls reject.

And he was kicked off the show for marketing reasons (hence the skinny blonde piece being his replacement) - which would be less offensive on a commercial network. The "behind the scenes role" mentioned on air turns out to be that he is allowed to make one review per episode that is not guaranteed to go to air - if they're referring to presenting segments as a backstage thing chances are none are ever going to get to air.


----------



## Pollux (1/11/09)

Today is a day of good news and bad news.....


Good news: I finally have clear beer in the keg, my latest APA looks remarkably like JSAA does at my local, dark but you can read through it 

Bad news: My attempt to reuse an old black shirt from my pub days by adding a hop flower through the medium of iron on transfer has failed epically.... The test run of a dragon on my wife's yellow singlet worked out perfectly.....

Plan B, light coloured shirt/t-shirt, and black and white hop rather than colour maybe......


----------



## bum (1/11/09)

I can hear Mr Whippy driving around the local streets and it has only just dawned on me now - why is ice-cream van music so depressing? MIDI Greensleeves is pretty bleak.


----------



## petesbrew (2/11/09)

At a mates place last friday for a bbq, so I take along a few brews.
A few fruit flies are in the air, which land in each of our drinks. The girls just fish theirs out of their wine and keep drinking.
My mate sees one in his 1/2 full glass of beer - his glass of my very delicious AIPA - and throws it onto the garden in disgust.

Fucker. KnK only at his place from now on... if anything.


----------



## Pollux (2/11/09)

Iron on transfer round 2........

My daughter's library bag is now sporting a great hop motif......


petesbrew: Homebrand KnK it is.....


----------



## petesbrew (2/11/09)

Pollux said:


> Iron on transfer round 2........
> 
> My daughter's library bag is now sporting a great hop motif......
> 
> ...



Nice library bag, Pollux


----------



## Pollux (2/11/09)

It was a spare I accidentally printed out. After the failure to put one on a black shirt I started looking around for a lighter piece of fabric, then I tripped over the library books and figured "meh, that will do"...


----------



## Adamt (2/11/09)

I think the problem was that he wore deodorant.


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/11/09)

Isn't Lynx a cologne spray? IIRC dry (which is actually a deodorant) wasn't around in '02


----------



## jonocarroll (3/11/09)

Maybe I should start a thread for every single brew I do... Title: "My 36th Brew"...

Okay, it's just the latest on my 'list of things pi$$ing me off today'. I am 'this' close to going home out of anger. I started a fixed position this week... I could if I wanted!


----------



## bum (3/11/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Okay, it's just the latest on my 'list of things pi$ing me off today'.



A wise man once pointed out that this is not what this thread is for.


----------



## seravitae (3/11/09)

Fkdsjfldskf.


----------



## Bribie G (3/11/09)

One of my Aspergers obsessions is Terraced House Spotting (As train spotting in Australia is a bit of a bleak experience) and I see to my delight that New Zealand now has Street View.

A couple of nice examples from Dunedin NZ. And good to see they recognise the architectural heritage and are doing a reno in the second photo.


----------



## Pollux (3/11/09)

Okay, this heat in no longer anywhere near ******* acceptable.....


Nigh on 40deg here today, in early November......

So tempted to buy a portable air con unit now..


----------



## bum (3/11/09)

Pollux said:


> Nigh on 40deg here today, in early November......



Whoa. That is rough. I'd be writing a letter to the Bureau of Meteorology about that!


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/11/09)

BribieG said:


> One of my Aspergers obsessions is Terraced House Spotting (As train spotting in Australia is a bit of a bleak experience) and I see to my delight that New Zealand now has Street View.
> 
> A couple of nice examples from Dunedin NZ. And good to see they recognise the architectural heritage and are doing a reno in the second photo.
> 
> ...



The only piece of equipment they need to renovate that sort of housing is a ******* wrecking ball.


----------



## bum (4/11/09)




----------



## buttersd70 (4/11/09)

bum said:


>


how did you get a picture of my 2 ex-wives together????????????????? :lol:


----------



## bum (4/11/09)

Bit scary that they're so chummy, innit?


----------



## staggalee (6/11/09)

petesbrew said:


> My mate sees one in his 1/2 full glass of beer - his glass of my very delicious AIPA - and throws it onto the garden in disgust.



But did you actually SEE the fruit fly in his beer?
I was thinking......well.....sort of......well maybe......maybe there wasn`t one....sort of, you know.....?

stagga.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/11/09)

Friday afternoon. It's warm outside. I've cleared a tun-load of bugs this morning.

Damn it, I need a beer!


----------



## Pennywise (6/11/09)

A fat Yak


----------



## Sully (6/11/09)




----------



## Pennywise (6/11/09)

Ha ha, I love that cartoon. It's oh so very wrong


----------



## Sully (6/11/09)

that it is..... very VERY wrong but piss funny all the same....


----------



## Sully (6/11/09)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/09)

Oh, they are so badly drawn


----------



## Adamt (6/11/09)

It only matters that they are drawn together...

*ba doom pssssssssssh*


----------



## Adamt (6/11/09)

DICK TOWEL!

Funny, functional, sexual.

Get yours now!

http://www.dicktowel.com/


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/11/09)

No topic thread bulk buy?


----------



## Adamt (6/11/09)

Well, I'm certainly buying one for the cricket this year.

I'm going to wear it, shirtless. If the Aussies are failing miserably... tiny bird. If the Aussies are playing "exciting" cricket, HUGE COCK!


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/11/09)

So you'll get out the towel when they go well?





OH NO HE DIDN'T


----------



## Sully (7/11/09)




----------



## bum (7/11/09)




----------



## WarmBeer (7/11/09)

Sandwiches


----------



## manticle (7/11/09)




----------



## Steve (8/11/09)

I want to brew, I need to brew......I just cant be arsed


----------



## Sully (8/11/09)

Steve said:


> I want to brew, I need to brew......I just cant be arsed





I hear ya!


----------



## Adamt (10/11/09)

Did you lot know that each day, around 100 cats are raped by owls?

Look it up.. it's true.

Now, I know some of you are going to say "I did look it up, and it's not true"... that's because you actually looked it up, and I lied.


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/11/09)

That final sentence would have better been delivered after a couple of people posted that it wasn't true.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (10/11/09)

They would have already made their mind up if they were going to investigate it or not, hence they would realise they were an idiot before they actually performed the idiotic act.


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/11/09)

Dammit! That means I've jsut wasted a morning making a fake wikipedia entry based on your originial prank! Lots of detail and everything!!!

Look it up, it's true!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (10/11/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Dammit! That means I've jsut wasted a morning making a fake wikipedia entry based on your originial prank! Lots of detail and everything!!!
> 
> Look it up, it's true!
> 
> Cheers SJ


you made a mistake in the wiki SJ in regards to the most common species of owl involved and the location of incidents.


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/11/09)

check again CM2, i've edited the entry for further accuracy!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (10/11/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> check again CM2, i've edited the entry for further accuracy!
> 
> Cheers SJ


wow i didnt realise that sightings of baby bunyips are usually cats being attached by owls, whilst wrestling with dropbears. This is all facinating stuff SJ.


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/11/09)

Well we want to make sure all those potential internation tourists get all the right information about our wonderful country and it's unique wildlife!

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (10/11/09)

I, for one, welcome our new feline overlords.

http://www.viddler.com/explore/cheezburger/videos/214/


----------



## WarmBeer (10/11/09)




----------



## brettprevans (11/11/09)

I CANT STAND FKN INCONSIDERATE *TOSSERS* WHO IGNORE THE 1MIN SILENCE FOR REMBERANCE DAY!
Yes im shouting. it annoys me to tears. 
lest we forget.


----------



## Pennywise (11/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> I CANT STAND FKN INCONSIDERATE *TOSSERS* WHO IGNORE THE 1MIN SILENCE FOR REMBERANCE DAY!
> Yes im shouting. it annoys me to tears.
> lest we forget.




+1, and Lest we forget :icon_cheers:


----------



## jonocarroll (11/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> I CANT STAND FKN INCONSIDERATE *TOSSERS* WHO IGNORE THE 1MIN SILENCE FOR REMBERANCE DAY!
> Yes im shouting. it annoys me to tears.
> lest we forget.


You posted it, so it invites comment.

How many of the inconsiderate are just plain ignorant? And by that, I mean uneducated? Unless it involves voting for/against someone via SMS, a lot of people these days just don't know about it.

Can we blame people for not acknowledging something that they're not aware of?

Certainly the solution is to make sure that the struggles of our ancestors are known better than the latest evictees from a game show.

-- QuantumBrewer (a man who knows about Australian History enough that he will be doin' some rememberin' come 11:00. With any luck, my office is close enough to the war memorial to hear the bugler).


----------



## brettprevans (11/11/09)

fair call QB....except I work in an office building where the PA system (which is deafening) clearly states that its rememberance day and 1 min silence to remember etc etc. all announcements go thru the emergency PA system so there's no way of not hearing it. hence my annoyance.


----------



## jonocarroll (11/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> fair call QB....except I work in an office building where the PA system (which is deafening) clearly states that its rememberance day and 1 min silence to remember etc etc. all announcements go thru the emergency PA system so there's no way of not hearing it. hence my annoyance.


Well ignoring that's just plain rude. :angry:


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/11/09)

I believe my local Coles made an announcement at 11.00 about their latest tomato special.


----------



## Adamt (11/11/09)

"Lest we forget... that tomato prices have taken a HUUUUUUUGE tumble!"


----------



## chappo1970 (11/11/09)

Why?


----------



## bum (11/11/09)

Gives new meaning to "Glory hole".


----------



## kook (11/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> I CANT STAND FKN INCONSIDERATE *TOSSERS* WHO IGNORE THE 1MIN SILENCE FOR REMBERANCE DAY!
> Yes im shouting. it annoys me to tears.
> lest we forget.



So were the idiots at the LHMW union protest outside Colin Barnett's office today in Perth.

They continued to shout, jeer and cheer through the minutes silence. Never mind those who helped provide them that very right to protest.

How hard is it to pause the protest for 1 minute ?


----------



## bum (12/11/09)

NSFW and so a link instead:

http://moronail.net/img/2099_when_you_see_...ull_shit_bricks


----------



## jonocarroll (12/11/09)




----------



## WarmBeer (12/11/09)

WRONG!!!


----------



## bum (12/11/09)

I just saw Thirst. Been waiting for this for a long time. I know it is a tremendous film but I can't help feel it couldn't carry the weight of expectation. Of course it was nothing at all like expected so future viewings will be more rewarding.


----------



## buttersd70 (12/11/09)

WarmBeer said:


> WRONG!!!


well, yes........the bottom half is wrong....but the top half is _right_.


----------



## mwd (12/11/09)

bum said:


> NSFW and so a link instead:
> 
> http://moronail.net/img/2099_when_you_see_...ull_shit_bricks



What a complete load of bol***s :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/11/09)

I suddenly found myself booking a flight to canada? WTF?


----------



## warra48 (13/11/09)

I woke up this morning, and have logged on to AHB.


----------



## Adamt (13/11/09)

I woke up this morning, around that time, and decided I wouldn't go into uni today. So, I went back to sleep for a couple of hours.


----------



## Pollux (13/11/09)

I woke up and went to work, took some people's money......

I want a burger.


----------



## brettprevans (13/11/09)

hmmm i agree Chaps. No wonder Maple is heading back to Canada for xmas. he's going for the camels. well their toes actually.


----------



## drew9242 (13/11/09)

hehe did you spot the canadians camel toe


----------



## schooey (13/11/09)

One question... Can someone tell me if she has a pretty face? :unsure:


----------



## Pennywise (13/11/09)

She has a face? :unsure:


----------



## Pennywise (13/11/09)

Oh, there it is, silly blood place to put that


----------



## Adamt (13/11/09)

Her elbows are too pointy...


----------



## jonocarroll (13/11/09)

Random question in need of somewhat urgent answer:

Let's say you have a garden tap. Let's say you used it earlier this morning, and turned it off as normal. Now let's say that the damn thing is running fully open without you doing anything and won't turn off no matter which way you turn the handle, and the genius who built your front garden buried the mains tap <somewhere>. Let's say your wife just called to tell you that this is the current situation at home, and that she needs to leave for work in an hour or so. What do you do? :unsure:


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/11/09)

Set your email to "autoreply/on leave" and go to the unibar.


----------



## schooey (13/11/09)

Tell said wife to ring the council and let them know there is a busted water main outside your house... They'll send a plumber ASAP... when he gets there, tell her to tell them they must have mis heard her, and to bat her eye lids a bit... ;-)


----------



## brettprevans (13/11/09)

P&C wins with his response.

you need to call your water provider and find out where the main is. If you have any old plans of your house (like from a section 32 when you bught the house), it should have the drainage plan for the block. that will show you where the main runs onto the property. most likely far left or far right hand side of the property. then get a shovel and start digging.


----------



## Maple (13/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmmm i agree Chaps. No wonder Maple is heading back to Canada for xmas. he's going for the camels. well their toes actually.


uh, yeah, sorry guys... must of forgot to mention that...jk, she's obviously an imported unit - if that were a naturally occuring thing in Canada, I would have never left.


----------



## brettprevans (13/11/09)

Maple said:


> she's obviously an imported unit


maybe she's BUL?


----------



## jonocarroll (13/11/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Set your email to "autoreply/on leave" and go to the unibar.





citymorgue2 said:


> ... then get a shovel and start digging.





citymorgue2 said:


> P&C wins with his response.


I think even my wife would agree that p&c's response would be the most welcomed response so far.

That said, it looks like I may be leaving early tonight to do some digging.

I'm not sure a busted water main is going to get much priority here in Adelaide right now... it's officially a November heatwave, first time in over 100 years. The water mains around Adelaide are... fussy at best.


----------



## schooey (13/11/09)

Scew a hose on the tap, turn off the nozzle, go to the uni bar and worry about it later then...


----------



## jonocarroll (13/11/09)

schooey said:


> Scew a hose on the tap, turn off the nozzle, go to the uni bar and worry about it later then...


That was my first suggestion - well, the first half of it. Apparently too difficult to do with the water on.

It'll be the first thing I try when I get home if I can't fix it otherwise. Then it'll be beer o'clock for sure. Mmm... Pilsner made with appropriately sized starter! :beerbang:


----------



## schooey (13/11/09)

No offence, QB, but is your wife a pom by any chance? Scared of getting wet...


----------



## jonocarroll (13/11/09)

schooey said:


> No offence, QB, but is your wife a pom by any chance? Scared of getting wet...


Half pom - however did you know?

I'm fairly certain that the washer has just jammed itself up in the mechanism, but there's not much I can do about it from work.


----------



## Leigh (13/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> then get a shovel and start digging.



...and keep digging until you find Canada h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (13/11/09)

Leigh said:


> ...and keep digging until you find Canada h34r:


and make sure you dont stop at the wrong sort of camel toe. make sure you not in the middle east.


----------



## Pennywise (13/11/09)

Yay, I just won a fridge for brewin' in on evilbay for 51 bucks. Look out world HB79 has temp control


----------



## schooey (13/11/09)

Dear Dr AHB,

I think I have been on the forum too much today... First I spent nearly an hour typing out responses in a pointless thread that I really should have just stayed clear of... nothing gained, nothing changed..

Then, for the last ten minutes I have been trying to shoo this fly off the side of my screen. I really have tried until my hand was sore and I was three shades of purple in the face, but the bastard still wouldn't move! Then I realised....






The pointer doesn't go ff the screen no matter how hard or fast you move the mouse... Now I have RSI, bleeding fingers, pschotic episodes and flat batteries in my mouse.

Please Help!


----------



## Adamt (14/11/09)

> _"True genius is the ability to believe and persist the impossible can be achieved rather than bitch and moan that something is simply impossible and achieve nothing" - Some fat bloke from Newcastle, 2008_



You are not a true genius apparently!


----------



## Pollux (14/11/09)

Shooey, you've been looking at my avatar too long,.....


----------



## Pollux (15/11/09)

Doesn't it just shit you when you purchase and shell 1/2 a kilo of cooked prawns only to taste one and rethink feeding them to your two year old you believe they may be a touch suspect????

Thank god for Pizza Hut online, dinner will be here in 30mins


----------



## bum (15/11/09)

Just drinking a certain brewery's 10th anniversary ale and it is rancid. To be honest I don't like this brewery's beers as much as others seem to but this shit is easily the worst thing they produce. The words "brown" and "nut" do spring to mind but not perhaps how the makers may have hoped.


----------



## bum (16/11/09)




----------



## peas_and_corn (17/11/09)

Is that an experiment with putting chickens in your cider?


----------



## Pennywise (17/11/09)

Looks like one of them might have pissed in the tub


----------



## brettprevans (17/11/09)

what i spend my sunday doing (ie building this big bastard of a table). used an old metal frame, reinforced it, then made merbu top.



edit: the thing weighs a freaking tonne now with all that wood. 2.3m long


----------



## Adamt (17/11/09)

Nice kegerator!


----------



## brettprevans (17/11/09)

Adamt said:


> Nice kegerator!




thanks. love having the brewery then a mains water outlet on a ball valve then the kegerator sitting all lined up. grain etc is in the outside room to the left of the photo. now just to plumb a gas main from the other side of the house for the burner and im set.


----------



## Pennywise (17/11/09)




----------



## Adamt (17/11/09)

Bulk Buy!


----------



## brettprevans (17/11/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


>





Adamt said:


> Bulk Buy!


maybe import them from china since people smuggling's all the rage atm.!


----------



## Adamt (17/11/09)

Can you get all different shapes and sizes? Or do they all come flat-packed? h34r:


----------



## Pennywise (17/11/09)

Buy the looks of it only the smaller slimline models are being cleared out. I think postage might kill it on the larger models


----------



## jonocarroll (17/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> maybe import them from china


Haven't you learned yet? If it's got hops or people on board, it's not getting here.

I'm expecting my first batch of dishwashers to be flown in from China... They're dirt cheap, but I reckon they'll outperform their European cousins.


----------



## seravitae (17/11/09)

my head hurts.

no more braining today.


----------



## Pollux (17/11/09)

Ahhhh, finally built myself a mashtun today.......

Tomorrow will be the first 3V brewday for me...........Now the decide, batch or fly sparge, I have the equipment to do either....


----------



## Sully (17/11/09)

Ha!!


----------



## Leigh (18/11/09)

Aarrrrgggghhh...the world's going to end! For the first time in a month the Qld Case Swap thread has fallen off the "Latest Threads" list!


----------



## Adamt (18/11/09)

Well, Chappo seems to have invaded the Vic swap thread...


----------



## chappo1970 (18/11/09)

I see Renegade is back  

I can bump the Qld Swap thread if you that worried Leigh?


----------



## Adamt (18/11/09)

Well, I don't think he actually left!


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/11/09)

Wow, these emails are getting better with the grammar and spelling!





From: Susan Adams
My Dearest One,
It is my pleasure to write you after much consideration since I can not be able to see you face to face at first. I am Susan Adams, Being the only daughter and child of my late father, Dr. Patrick Kona Adams. My late father was a limited liability Cocoa and Gold in my country Cote D'Ivoire before his untimely death. 

On his trip back from South Africa where he went to nagotiate for a new branch of his business , he was assassinated with our mother by his enemies (business colleages). My mother died, instantly, but my father died after five days in the hospital, on that faithful afternoon. I didn't know that my father was going to leave me after loosing my mother. But before he gave up the ghost, it was as if he knew he was going to die, my father(may his soul rest in perfect peace) he disclose to me that he deposited the sum of $7.5 million US dollars in one of the prime bank here in Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire.

That the money was meant for his Cocoa and Gold business he wanted to invest in South Africa. he disclosed to me where he kept the documents issued to him by the bank and instructed me to seek for a life time investment abroad.
I have succeeded in locating the bank and confirmed the existence with most honest and confidentiality .

Now I'm asking for your assistance to help me transfer this money out from Abidjan to your account abroad so that we should invest it in any lucrative business in your country because this is my only hope in life. Your handsome reward is negotiable and I promise to compensate you greatly.

Awaiting anxiously to hear from you so that we can discuss the modalities of this transaction. If this proposal is acceptable, please kindly reply me without delay as it requires urgent attention.

Thanks for your kind attention and mutual understanding.
Best Regards,
Susan


----------



## manticle (18/11/09)

You can call me Susan if it isn't so.


----------



## mwd (18/11/09)

Not bad considering French is the second language of the Ivory Coast.


----------



## schooey (18/11/09)

_Life Lesson #3243_: Threads of Butters melt quickly in the light


----------



## WarmBeer (19/11/09)

With tails in the air,
They trotted on down,
Past the shops and the park,
To the far end of town,
They sniffed at the air,
And the snooped at each door,
When suddenly,
out of the shadows they saw...


----------



## Leigh (19/11/09)

Chappo said:


> I can bump the Qld Swap thread if you that worried Leigh?



As piss funny as the thread is, and as distressing as it is not to have it up top, I do think I have to shed myself of the daily read addiction :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (19/11/09)

Have I mentiond how much I hate the freakin' Wiggles? The boy's got me watchin' this bloody nursury rhyme crap. I'll tell what the bloody cobbler can do with he's shoe, he can give it to me so I can give him a big kick up the bloody arse. And don't get me started with Jack & Jill, they fall down that f**king hill 3 times and still haven't learnt their lesson. That's it, somethings going through the TV, my kids about to get all Poltergeist and shit.


----------



## Pollux (19/11/09)

See, the wiggles are banned from my house....

I have accepted Hi5 as at least they aren't so painful to the eye as the wiggles are....


----------



## WarmBeer (19/11/09)

Especially for you, Homebrewer79


----------



## Pennywise (20/11/09)

You cruel, cruel bastard. Anton wouldn't be happy at all :lol:


----------



## Adamt (20/11/09)

Playing indoor soccer at 11pm sucks balls. At least it's Friday and I can slack off and do nothing, but wait, I do that anyway!


----------



## Pennywise (20/11/09)

Playing sport in this wether is just friggin' crazy, and soccer isn't a real sport anyway


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/11/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Playing sport in this wether is just friggin' crazy, and soccer isn't a real sport anyway



It's not a real sport unless you have to use your hands.....oh wait.....

Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (20/11/09)

Thierry Henry? :huh: 

Soccer is slow and boring, indoor soccer is better. More action, more goals, more contact, more better. 

But yeah, the weather was shithouse.


----------



## Pennywise (20/11/09)

Didn't really have anything to bring for lunch today except a tin of soup, I'm now sweating my arse off even more. I can't wait till this arvo's expedition to Dan's, I hope they have some of those gift pack with the glasses.


----------



## Adamt (20/11/09)

I just had some CPA that had been sitting under my desk for over 2 years...

It was a little oxidised, sherry and cardboard, was a nice sipper but useless at 4.5%ABV. It's a shame it wasn't vintage, it would've been all sherry/port and still had some malt character :icon_drool2: 

But, this is the off topic thread, and that was about beer... so


----------



## bum (22/11/09)




----------



## jonocarroll (23/11/09)

We seen him trollin'... We hatin'... I finally had some time to make this tonight.

I can't be bothered waiting for the opportunity to post this legitimately, so I'll drop it here in the meantime. It *will* be posted as a response soon enough. First one to notice a suitable new thread to put it in is welcome to do so, so long as they give me the credit for the image, and insert it using the hotlink picture button with the following link:

http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/1562/ah...egadethread.gif


Enjoy!


----------



## Adamt (24/11/09)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha, link saved.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/11/09)

Picked up my mash tun and HLT, they finally have thermometers installed into them. No more climbing onto a stepladder to dip a hand held thermometer into it, yay!


----------



## petesbrew (24/11/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Picked up my mash tun and HLT, they finally have thermometers installed into them. No more climbing onto a stepladder to dip a hand held thermometer into it, yay!


Nice! I stuck my mashmaster temp gauge in my esky mash tun last night. I'd previously drilled the tap hole too high, but it was the perfect spot for the gauge.
ps. the bottle lid is fresh from the bottle bomb thread... I have no violent glassing tendencies.


----------



## bum (24/11/09)

Slaps for the march pump owning, HERMS rig having brewer who doesn't know how to read a ******* hydrometer. 

Give me your brewery!


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/11/09)




----------



## Mantis (24/11/09)

I think I have fusaled me last brew. Forgot to put the fermenters in the fridge this morning and got home tonight to find them , still sitting on the freezer in the shed , popping away at 28C.
Dropped them in the fermenting freezer but it may be to late :angry:


----------



## Adamt (24/11/09)

What's with all this beer talk in here? Off with ye!


----------



## Mantis (24/11/09)

Noooooo


----------



## Adamt (24/11/09)

It has been 30 minutes since the last post on AHB.


Eerie.


----------



## Mantis (24/11/09)

Neither Bum nor Chappo are online so that will cut down the postage rates :lol:


----------



## Tony (24/11/09)

bum said:


>



:lol: is that Darren on the left?




QuantumBrewer said:


> We seen him trollin'... We hatin'... I finally had some time to make this tonight.
> 
> I can't be bothered waiting for the opportunity to post this legitimately, so I'll drop it here in the meantime. It *will* be posted as a response soon enough. First one to notice a suitable new thread to put it in is welcome to do so, so long as they give me the credit for the image, and insert it using the hotlink picture button with the following link:
> 
> ...


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/09)

ok fess up...who made the FWH thread dissapear?


----------



## Maple (25/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> ok fess up...who made the FWH thread dissapear?


a mod would be my guess, wtf w/ fwh? did someone have a dummy-spit?


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/09)

i was more asking about who spat the dummy rather than who actually deleted it. although im putting my money on ummm Doc or ANdrewQLD (on the mod that deleted it, not that spat the dummy)


----------



## Adamt (25/11/09)

:unsure: 

I saw nothing malicious in that thread either... though that was last night. Could have just been an accident... maybe PM Guest Lurker, he's online now.


----------



## Maple (25/11/09)

someone got a line on the odds for this? I'd give GL a run at 2.50 and A.QLD at 4.00 with kirem to complete the trifecta....


----------



## kevo (25/11/09)

What was the issue with the FWH thread?




Kev


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/09)

GL normally posts thats he's closing/deleting the thread. thats why I went Doc or Andrew.
apparently some disagreements over whether FHW = 20min additon or not. i personally cant see how it could = a 20min additon but hey im not wanting to start an argument and get this thread canned also.

edit: didnt kirem give up the modding due to his work load?


----------



## Pennywise (25/11/09)

What's FWH :unsure:


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/09)

first wort hopping


*discvlaimer: we arent discussing mod decisions, only taking bets on which mod made the call and asking who spat the dummy and arced up*. would want to breaking the T&C would we fellas


----------



## jonocarroll (25/11/09)

Adamt said:


> :unsure:
> 
> I saw nothing malicious in that thread either... though that was last night.


I caught the tail end of it this morning as it got canned. Words were said. The OP didn't like ****'s opinion on the matter and wasn't afraid to say so. Made himself look a bit silly in the process if you ask me. Mod's decision was probably a good one by that stage. OP didn't seem to want any discussion despite starting a thread on it.

For some reason I seem to recall PostModern closing it... might be mistaken. The reason was posted as 'due to the OP's request' but I think that was a translation of the words 'f*** off' being used.


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> OP didn't seem to want any discussion despite starting a thread on it.


ahh the old rehtorical thread


----------



## jonocarroll (25/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> ahh the old rehtorical thread


This is getting too close to a topic for this thread... time for a Simpsons quote:

Lisa: How many roads must a man walk down, before you can call him a man?
Homer: Seven
Lisa: No, Dad, it's a rhetorical question...
Homer: Rhetorical, eh? Eight.
Lisa: Do you even know what rhetorical means?
Homer: Do I know what _rhetorical_ means?!


----------



## petesbrew (25/11/09)

Christmas is just round the corner.
Hope you're all stocking up on festive beers. Shall be cracking open something nice this friday when we set up the tree.


----------



## Airgead (25/11/09)

petesbrew said:


> Christmas is just round the corner.
> Hope you're all stocking up on festive beers. Shall be cracking open something nice this friday when we set up the tree.



BAH! Humbug.

I can't even go near the shops until January now. Bloody carols make me frickin homicidal and they started playing the things at the start of November. The tat, sorry, festive decorations, went up in October. Whatever happened to the 12 days of Christmas? That was bad enough. We get 3 months of it now and I'm pretty much ready to smack someone after the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Adamt (25/11/09)

petesbrew said:


> Hope you're all stocking up on festive beers.



You mean light lagers, weizens and summer ales?


----------



## Pennywise (25/11/09)

Airgead said:


> BAH! Humbug.
> 
> I can't even go near the shops until January now. Bloody carols make me frickin homicidal and they started playing the things at the start of November. The tat, sorry, festive decorations, went up in October. Whatever happened to the 12 days of Christmas? That was bad enough. We get 3 months of it now and I'm pretty much ready to smack someone after the first 2 weeks.




Couldn't agree more. Carols make me wanna smash shit up, especially the people singing them. **** I hate christmas


----------



## kevo (25/11/09)

I'm just finishing a bottle of Lucozade - feeling a little under the weather today.

Reminds me of an 'Enlivening Summer Ale.'

Except one makes me feel less sick and the other...

:icon_vomit:


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> i was more asking about who spat the dummy rather than who actually deleted it. although im putting my money on ummm Doc or ANdrewQLD (on the mod that deleted it, not that spat the dummy)



Who?????



Maple said:


> someone got a line on the odds for this? I'd give GL a run at 2.50 and A.QLD at 4.00 with kirem to complete the trifecta....



Me???????



QuantumBrewer said:


> I caught the tail end of it this morning as it got canned. Words were said. The OP didn't like ****'s opinion on the matter and wasn't afraid to say so. Made himself look a bit silly in the process if you ask me. Mod's decision was probably a good one by that stage. OP didn't seem to want any discussion despite starting a thread on it.
> 
> For some reason I seem to recall PostModern closing it... might be mistaken. The reason was posted as 'due to the OP's request' but I think that was a translation of the words 'f*** off' being used.



Ahh the _facts_ finally appear, and what? it was a good decision too???????? :lol: :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## petesbrew (25/11/09)

Adamt said:


> You mean light lagers, weizens and summer ales?


Yep, them too. :icon_chickcheers: 

Can't go bah humbuggish in my place, the kids' love it. And any excuse for a party.
But each to their own hey?


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/09)

yeah mate we were taking light hearted bets on which mod deleted it but only as a side issue. we wanted to know which AHB memebr posted something that made the thread get closed.

it within the mods pervue to close threads. we werent contesting that. getting the info from QB was good enough for us.


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeah mate we were taking light hearted bets on which mod deleted it but only as a side issue. we wanted to know which AHB memebr posted something that made the thread get closed.
> 
> it within the mods pervue to close threads. we werent contesting that. getting the info from QB was good enough for us.



That's the way I took it to CM2, hence the double LOLs.

Andrew


----------



## bum (25/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> i personally cant see how it could = a 20min additon



I don't want to start a brewing discussion in this thread but I was keeping an eye on that thread last night to see if I could get more info about that. My assumption has been that since the hops themselves aren't in the boil they aren't considered to be doing any bittering.

I have no idea if this is backed up by any science but I was looking forward to seeing if any was provided.

RIP thread that might have had some useful posts amongst the swearing.

Swearing? OH NOS!


----------



## Adamt (25/11/09)

Nah, the hops are in the boil, theyre just added to the kettle when the first runnings are transferred. The actual IBU from the FWH is similar to what it would be if it were just added at the start of the boil, but the *perceived* is much lower due to the pre-steeping perhaps . The perceived IBU seems to be similar to a 20 minute addition, I'd imagine this perceived IBU would be related to the oil profile of the hops.


----------



## Maple (25/11/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> That's the way I took it to CM2, hence the double LOLs.
> 
> Andrew


So spill the beans andrew... Who deleted it? Not that we disapprove, but there's odds here, and we need to settle up


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/09)

It could be perceived that Adam is onto something regarding the perceived effect
bum it could perceivred that ur thinking of mash hopping rather than fwh. Can anyone else get the word perceived in some some times


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/11/09)

Maple said:


> So spill the beans andrew... Who deleted it? Not that we disapprove, but there's odds here, and we need to settle up



The odds are who ever deleted the thread will more than likely see this one and if they want to raise their hand they will. It's certainly not my place to point the finger.
Sorry Maple.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bum (25/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> bum it could perceivred that ur thinking of mash hopping rather than fwh.



Correct weight. Thanks to you and Adamt for the clarification.


----------



## Fents (26/11/09)

bum said:


> Correct weight. Thanks to you and Adamt for the clarification.



look mate im getting quite sick of you and cm2 not fighting anymore? what happened guys? you both used to be sooooo cool....


----------



## Maple (26/11/09)

It's officially summer - weather in Melbourne sucks, and the cricket is on! Watson needs to go, no shot offered, back to the rooms for a duck - f'wit.


----------



## Pennywise (26/11/09)

If your listening to it on ABC it's at least a bit of a laugh. A heavy getter outerer, man those comentators crack me up with their shit talking, more so than the shit talking they have on the tele


----------



## Supra-Jim (26/11/09)

Maple said:


> Watson needs to go, no shot offered, back to the rooms for a duck - f'wit.



Are you kidding me???? After that duck, the selectors (if they are actually watching the game) would have whipped out the permanent marker and written his name at the top of the team sheets for the rest of the summer. All we need now is for Hussey to get a duck and that goose Hillditch will probably hand him the captaincy!

/end rant SJ


----------



## Adamt (26/11/09)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Watson is not the future. He can't bowl consistently enough to be effective at his pace and he rarely performs in Australia. His body is shot, he will eventually break down again and it will be all over a.k.a Flintoff.

He is a poor man's Andrew McDonald, and he should replace Watson as the all-rounder. This is especially considering we no longer have Stuart Clark (who will likely never get selected again, unfortunate as it is), we need a good, CONSISTENT stump-to-stump bowler and McDonald is exactly that. However.. as Watson is playing the "opener" role, he should be replaced with Hughes, he needs to be blooded and given plenty of experience if he is really the "future player" the selectors say.


----------



## petesbrew (26/11/09)

Bought a case of the $1.95 cleanskin Chardonnay from 1st Choice Nth Rocks.
For a quaffer it's very nice for the price. I've paid $10 for wine like it.

No affiliation yada yada yada, just a heads up.


----------



## Adamt (26/11/09)

Chardonnay? I'm sorry I didn't realise Pete was a woman's name. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/11/09)

Take the wine discussion back to the chinese hop thread where it belongs.


----------



## petesbrew (26/11/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Take the wine discussion back to the chinese hop thread where it belongs.


Actually that's where I remembered it!

Yeah yeah, adam :icon_chickcheers: Gotta keep the missus pleased and I never walk out without a beer (average selection but).


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/09)

going back to charli delaney (dsicssed far too many pages ago).
link 1
link 2
If only the front of her ARIA's dress resembled the back


----------



## Adamt (27/11/09)

Pics too large.


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/09)

Adamt said:


> Pics too large.


?

they are links to the herald scum website. they havent been loaded onto AHB.


----------



## Pollux (27/11/09)

Idiots...


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/09)

Pollux said:


> Idiots...



bahahahahahaha. funny. stupid stupid people. dont they know where life began........viva la Flying Spaghetti Monster !!!!


----------



## Airgead (27/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> viva la Flying Spaghetti Monster !!!!



Be touched by his noodley appendage.


----------



## Supra-Jim (27/11/09)

I opened a can of coke today and did not find new life inside, have just proved the existance of God?

And on a side note, if a truely omnipotent God existed why would it bother to create life?

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/09)

They have a FSM iphone case!!!! - here i gotta get me one of those


----------



## Supra-Jim (27/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> They have a FSM iphone case!!!! - here i gotta get me one of those



Full of energy, capable of emitting and being exposed light, wrapped in an image of the devine, surely the iphone should be a candidate for a personal handheld life creation device. Perhaps it's time to create an app for this?

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Full of energy, capable of emitting and being exposed light, wrapped in an image of the devine, surely the iphone should be a candidate for a personal handheld life creation device. Perhaps it's time to create an app for this?
> 
> Cheers SJ


Ross needs to start stocking keg jackets & fermentor blankets with FSM images on them!


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/09)




----------



## warra48 (27/11/09)

Genesis 1
The Beginning 
1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.


Easier for me to believe than some complicated process of evolution.


----------



## bum (27/11/09)

I'm sure God will be pleased that you couldn't be arsed believing in anything but him.


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/09)

warra48 said:


> Genesis 1
> The Beginning
> 1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.
> 
> ...


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/09)




----------



## Pennywise (27/11/09)

Ahhh, home at last sipping on my newly tapped APA, I do have to thank Niell though for the inspiration I got from his Centenarillo ale. Man I love friday's (once I get off work anyway)


----------



## Pennywise (27/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> View attachment 33445



Now that's a team to send over to China to collect the hops, ha


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/09)

I should have stuck FSM in the middle and they could be tickling his noodly balls! maybe FSM is their love child....


----------



## bum (27/11/09)

Pollux said:


> Idiots...




My favourite part is when the guy opens the jar of peanut butter and you can see the seal has already been cracked. I guess they wanted to make sure there wasn't a vibrant society in there before filming or else they might have looked pretty stupid.

Can someone explain to me why "the food industry" is being relied on so heavily in that piece?


----------



## Pollux (27/11/09)

I'd make comments regarding my opinion of those who BLINDLY believe in ANY form of religion, but it would be likely to cause to much shite......


Just remember, the bible was written by the same people who declared the world to firstly be flat and then the centre of the universe and everything revolved around it......


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/09)

bum said:


> Can someone explain to me why "the food industry" is being relied on so heavily in that piece?


yesh i know. im sure thats the food industries major concern.. little socities evolving from their food. maybe that why mcdonalds make 'food' that bacteria wont even grow on...so that it can evolve.

I would have thought that the yeast industry actually relies on evolution so we get better yeast strains or better flavours from mutation s on mulitple pitches.



Pollux said:


> Just remember, the bible was written by the same people who declared the world to firstly be flat and then the centre of the universe and everything revolved around it......


and the same people that declared cheese makers to be blessed. oh hang on maybe that some was someone else


----------



## bum (27/11/09)

FWIW, the Earth's spherical nature was broadly accepted as being true by Christian societies until the the late Middle Ages when there was an attempt to impose Flat Earth Theory. This attempt was by no means universally accepted through the Christian world and it is commonly held that works of authors such as Washington Irving who give us the impression that ye olde Christian societies = Flat Earth Theory. 

As for your all caps, Pollux - I have a similar contempt for those who pick and choose the elements which they believe from a religion.


----------



## kevo (27/11/09)

bum said:


> I have a similar contempt for those who pick and choose the elements which they believe from a religion.



Damn you Vatican II!!! :angry:

So, is everyone looking forward to Christmas?


----------



## kevo (27/11/09)

Does your post count go down when you delete a post?


----------



## bum (27/11/09)

I'd like to publicly apologise for my 2000th post not only being about beer but actually being an attempt to answer someone's query about brewing beer.


----------



## bum (27/11/09)




----------



## Mantis (27/11/09)

bum said:


>




Oh my lord, a sensible post :lol:


----------



## Renegade (27/11/09)

bum said:


> I have a similar contempt for those who pick and choose the elements which they believe from a religion.



You won't want to study the Baha'i faith then. Those crazy cats created a completely new religion based on the best bits of dozen others. 

Baha'i doctrine is the hop-monster of dogma. 

Link


----------



## Pollux (27/11/09)

bum said:


> As for your all caps, Pollux - I have a similar contempt for those who pick and choose the elements which they believe from a religion.



I am known for my utter lack of religious beliefs, I follow Christmas as a commercial holiday and nothing more......

I rank God as having as good of a chance of existing as Vampires/Unicorns/Elves.....Hell, there are more books written about them than there are about "God".


----------



## bum (27/11/09)

Wasn't talking about anyone in particular.


----------



## Leigh (27/11/09)

Renegade said:


> You won't want to study the Baha'i faith then. Those crazy cats created a completely new religion based on the best bits of dozen others.
> 
> Baha'i doctrine is the hop-monster of dogma.
> 
> Link



Sounds like christianity...


----------



## Pennywise (28/11/09)

Religion was the worst invention man ever came up with I reckon. My 2c anyway.


----------



## Renegade (28/11/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Religion was the worst invention man ever came up with I reckon. My 2c anyway.



So why do you have an Anton Lavey avatar then ? Did he charge you only 1c ? <_<


----------



## chappo1970 (28/11/09)

Renegade said:


> So why do you have an Anton Lavey avatar then ? Did he charge you only 1c ? <_<




I see Ren is the mood for a spot of fishing... h34r:


----------



## bum (28/11/09)

Though possibly unnecessarily provocative, he raises a fair point in this instance. HB79's avatar is a picture of a man who invented a religion. Given the context it is a fair comment (even if posed unfairly).


----------



## Pennywise (28/11/09)

Renegade said:


> So why do you have an Anton Lavey avatar then ? Did he charge you only 1c ? <_<




Religion and people are two different things my friend :icon_cheers:


----------



## drew9242 (28/11/09)

However what is the reason you are interested in this bloke, i would assume it is what he stands for in life or common interests. I don't think you could say that religion and people are different, they go hand in hand. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pennywise (28/11/09)

Drew9242 said:


> However what is the reason you are interested in this bloke, i would assume it is what he stands for in life or common interests. I don't think you could say that religion and people are different, they go hand in hand. Just my opinion.



I agree with alot of the things he has, or had, to say. So you're correct, life values and common thinking, and IMO sensible at that.


----------



## Renegade (28/11/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Religion and people are two different things my friend :icon_cheers:



Jesus, as a man, did not formulate the bible. On the other hand, Anton actively published works with the intention of perpetrating some stupid dark idealism in order for others to engage in (ie by reading the tripe). 

I'm a Crowley man myself.


----------



## Renegade (28/11/09)

bum said:


> I'd like to publicly apologise for my 2000th post not only being about beer but actually being an attempt to answer someone's query about brewing beer.



I'm very happy that, upon reaching the 1000 post milestone, I can comfortably state that I know _*everything*_ there is to know about making beer. 

It's all just hazelnut paste, crack-sweat & white sugar.


----------



## brettprevans (28/11/09)

Clellis just just completely pulled apart, nice hit soak in PBW, couple rinses and now drying. Hit them with some star San before putting back in action. Glad there wasn't any black muck coming out from the taps


----------



## bum (28/11/09)

Renegade said:


> I'm a Crowley man myself.



That's 'Mr. Crowley' to you.


----------



## Leigh (28/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Clellis just just completely pulled apart, nice hit soak in PBW, couple rinses and now drying. Hit them with some star San before putting back in action. Glad there wasn't any black muck coming out from the taps



The things people do to control temptation


----------



## Pennywise (28/11/09)

Renegade said:


> Jesus, as a man, did not formulate the bible. On the other hand, Anton actively published works with the intention of perpetrating some stupid dark idealism in order for others to engage in (ie by reading the tripe).
> 
> I'm a Crowley man myself.



Only the stupid people though. Pity stupidity isn't painful. I think the fishing trip is over.


----------



## Pennywise (28/11/09)

bum said:


> That's 'Mr. Crowley' to you.



:lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (29/11/09)




----------



## bconnery (29/11/09)

WarmBeer said:


>



I watched this movie the other day. 
As such, I found this hilarious. 

Bloody try hard angst and lots of smell the fart acting.


----------



## jonocarroll (30/11/09)

bconnery said:


> Bloody try hard angst and lots of smell the fart acting.


You can get around lack of acting ability by biting your lip a lot... .

I have not and will not see this movie(s).


----------



## bum (30/11/09)

I love you, PM function.



> hey fuckwit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fear for his bear's wellbeing. Surely he should bring all of the animal to meet me? Not just parts of it, the butcher!


----------



## Adamt (30/11/09)

Mmmmmm feel the love.


----------



## petesbrew (30/11/09)

What's with all these f'ing fruit flys round my desk this morning?


----------



## Adamt (30/11/09)

Possibly all the fruit you have on your desk? Just a wild guess.


----------



## Pennywise (30/11/09)

Who owns the fish?

Hints: 
1. The British man lives in a red house. 
2. The Swedish man keeps dogs as pets. 
3. The Danish man drinks tea. 
4. The Green house is next to, and on the left of the White house. 
5. The owner of the Green house drinks coffee. 
6. The person who smokes Pall Mall rears birds. 
7. The owner of the Yellow house smokes Dunhill. 
8. The man living in the center house drinks milk. 
9. The Norwegian lives in the first house. 
10. The man who smokes Blends lives next to the one who keeps cats. 
11. The man who keeps horses lives next to the man who smokes Dunhill. 
12. The man who smokes Blue Master drinks beer. 
13. The German smokes Prince. 
14. The Norwegian lives next to the blue house. 
15. The Blends smoker lives next to the one who drinks water.


----------



## Supra-Jim (30/11/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Who owns the fish?
> 
> Hints:
> 1. The British man lives in a red house.
> ...








"Tonga"

Cheers SJ


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/11/09)

This guy had a robot goldfish






But this guy tried to eat it.


----------



## Pennywise (30/11/09)

Apparently it's a riddle from Einstein, only 2% of the population can work it out. Dunno if it's true of not and don't really care much, but it get's you scratching your head.


----------



## Adamt (30/11/09)

You missed a few key parts to that riddle that make it tractible.

The conditions are:

-There are five houses in a row in 5 different colours
-In each house lives a person from a different country
-Each person drinks a certain drink , plays a certain sport (in this version, smokes a different brand) and keeps a certain pet
-No two people smoke same brand, drink same drink, keep same pet


----------



## Pennywise (30/11/09)

Ahh feck, I did too. That's what you get for cutting and pasting and not checking. Anyway yeah, those clues will help you out and give some sense to it. All in one place now to save scrolling around. Cheers Adamt

-There are five houses in a row in 5 different colours
-In each house lives a person from a different country
-Each person drinks a certain drink , plays a certain sport (in this version, smokes a different brand) and keeps a certain pet
-No two people smoke same brand, drink same drink, keep same pet 

Who owns the fish?

Hints: 
1. The British man lives in a red house. 
2. The Swedish man keeps dogs as pets. 
3. The Danish man drinks tea. 
4. The Green house is next to, and on the left of the White house. 
5. The owner of the Green house drinks coffee. 
6. The person who smokes Pall Mall rears birds. 
7. The owner of the Yellow house smokes Dunhill. 
8. The man living in the center house drinks milk. 
9. The Norwegian lives in the first house. 
10. The man who smokes Blends lives next to the one who keeps cats. 
11. The man who keeps horses lives next to the man who smokes Dunhill. 
12. The man who smokes Blue Master drinks beer. 
13. The German smokes Prince. 
14. The Norwegian lives next to the blue house. 
15. The Blends smoker lives next to the one who drinks water.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/11/09)

Today's fish is trout a la creme.

Enjoy your meal.


----------



## Adamt (30/11/09)

And the answer is

"The green house has the fish"

Well, that was a waste of my lunch break!


----------



## Pennywise (30/11/09)

Well it took me a little longer to work it out, not my whole lunch break though, just half of it  , and just to be a nit picker, that's not the answer  . Although you are right, if that makes any sense :unsure:


----------



## jonocarroll (30/11/09)

So, the German in the Green house (who smokes Prince and drinks coffee) owns the fish?


----------



## Adamt (30/11/09)

Yep QB, in the fourth house.


----------



## Pennywise (30/11/09)

Yes QB, the German owns the fish, not the green house, although he does live in one.

I was hoping it would be a little harder than that myself. After reading about it where ever it was posted on the net, I thought I was pretty smart if only 2% of people work it out, seems that's not the case, and it's just easy  . Ok, I promise, no more riddles from me. Unless I find a really really hard one


----------



## Adamt (30/11/09)

Well HB79, it seems QB and I have the same solution... Well, at least one full matching house, and I double checked all rules weren't violated. Care to publish your solution? I guess there could be more than one solution, but I doubt it...


----------



## jonocarroll (30/11/09)

This one *should* be easy... if you're clever enough.

A brewer had his beer stolen. The thief had to be Alice, Billy, Chris, David, or Elizabeth. When questioned, each person made three statements:

Alice:
(1) I didn't take the beer.
(2) I have never in my life stolen anything.
(3) David did it.

Billy:
(4) I didn't take the beer.
(5) I have a brewery, and plenty of beer of my own.
(6) Elizabeth knows who did it.

Chris:
(7) I didn't take the beer.
(8) I didn't know Elizabeth before I started brewing.
(9) David did it.

David:
(10) I am not guilty.
(11) Elizabeth did it.
(12) Alice is lying when she says I stole the beer.

Elizabeth:
(13) I didn't take the beer.
(14) Billy is guilty.
(15) Chris can vouch for me because he has known me since I was born.

Later, each person admitted that two of their statements were true and one was false. Assuming this is true, who stole the beer?


----------



## brettprevans (30/11/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> This one *should* be easy... if you're clever enough.
> 
> A brewer had his beer stolen. The thief had to be Alice, Billy, Chris, David, or Elizabeth. When questioned, each person made three statements:
> 
> ...


Boonie did. as well as all the pies


----------



## Adamt (30/11/09)

It was Bill Lawry.


----------



## Pennywise (1/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Well HB79, it seems QB and I have the same solution... Well, at least one full matching house, and I double checked all rules weren't violated. Care to publish your solution? I guess there could be more than one solution, but I doubt it...




You guys were both right, I was just being anal because the question was who owns the fish, not what house it lives in. I'm not sure if there is more than one answer, once I got it I was happy with that. QB's one is a tad harder, might take me all lunchtime for that one :lol:


----------



## Adamt (1/12/09)

Naaaaaah it's just a little trial and error if you don't see the "trick"


----------



## Pennywise (1/12/09)

Ahh yes, it was Billy. Funny, I looked for about 15 mins couldn't pick it, came back to it and spotted it straight away


----------



## jonocarroll (1/12/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Ahh yes, it was Billy.


And I intend to get my beer back from him one way or another  

Well done.


----------



## Adamt (1/12/09)

Ooh! Rock me Asmodeus.


----------



## brettprevans (2/12/09)

Lovely 14hr day yesterday knocking off at 9pm and now back there again. All that and no booze blows


----------



## Tony (2/12/09)

5000th post.

 

had to be here 

cheers


----------



## bum (2/12/09)

Sauce?


----------



## matti (2/12/09)

My my Oh my.
You naughty Boy Tony.


----------



## bum (2/12/09)

Just saw Hungry Beast for the first time.

Worst shit ever.


----------



## Tony (2/12/09)

Ahhh i punched motivational posters into a google search the other night........... Ahhhh i love the internet.

cheers


----------



## bum (2/12/09)

bum said:


> Sauce?



Serious, btw.

Anyone?


----------



## Adamt (2/12/09)

The watermark in the top right corner appears to say www godsgirls SOMETHING.... HMMMM....


----------



## Pollux (2/12/09)

ahhhh, godsgirls.com the less sexy version of suicidegirls.com.............


----------



## Renegade (3/12/09)

Makes you wonder


----------



## Maple (3/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Makes you wonder


about what, exactly?


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/12/09)

Maple said:


> about what, exactly?



Anything you like, after all this is the no-topic thread (redux, extended re-mix, directors cut special edition packaging)  

Cheers SJ


----------



## Steve (3/12/09)

It makes me wonder about all those little paper circles that appear when you empty out a paper punch. Where do they come from?


----------



## Renegade (3/12/09)

My grandpappy told me that they are the dandruff of Jesus.


----------



## Adamt (3/12/09)

Jesus was a Chinese exchange student?


----------



## Steve (3/12/09)

Renegade said:


> My grandpappy told me that they are the dandruff of Jesus.



Really? Every now and then I've seen different coloured circles, orange, red, blue, even light green on occasions. I guess they didnt have Head and Shoulders back then so its feasible I guess.


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/12/09)

C'mon Steve, it's Jesus for Christ-sake!! (bad pun intended) he can make them what ever colour he wants!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pennywise (3/12/09)

I like circles


----------



## Renegade (3/12/09)

Dude, it's JESUS ! The miracle man can shed any colour dandruff he wishes to. That's what makes him so cool. 

Note to self: must write parody screenplay titled 'Jesus & His Technicolour Goat-Coat'

EDIT: Too slow on the response !


----------



## Steve (3/12/09)

Thanks guys. No more wondering where they came from for me. Best not put them in the bin then next time eh? I could put them in nice jars and sell them on ebay.
Cheers
Steve

Edit: Come one and all, original multi coloured Jesus dandruff that has turned to paper over the millenia. These are original, no fakes. Fully endorsed with a certificate of authenticity by Renegades grandpappy :lol:


----------



## Renegade (3/12/09)

Steve said:


> Fully endorsed with a certificate of authenticity by Renegades grandpappy :lol:



..... Written in Arabic only. You'll have to take our word for the certificate's authenticity - may be his camel's logbook.


----------



## Katherine (3/12/09)

Bored


----------



## Adamt (3/12/09)

Katie said:


> Bored


----------



## WarmBeer (3/12/09)

Katie said:


> Bored


----------



## Katherine (3/12/09)




----------



## Renegade (3/12/09)




----------



## Mantis (3/12/09)

Katie said:


> View attachment 33578




You must be bored Katie


----------



## Steve (3/12/09)

Mantis said:


> You must be bored Katie



Katie - you obviously havent had a week off work in Canberra have you? I just had a shave..... for something to do! Not to worry Ren will hopefully get things rolling along :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Katherine (3/12/09)

Im at work, I have three projects on the run. Still bored. Want to be on beach!


----------



## bum (3/12/09)




----------



## Renegade (3/12/09)

Steve said:


> I just had a shave..... for something to do!



Now his back is as smooth as a baby's bottom, and clean enough to eat from. 

I'd like to see you try though Steve.


----------



## Mantis (3/12/09)

Katie said:


> Im at work, I have three projects on the run. Still bored. Want to be on beach!




You mean thats not you on the couch :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (3/12/09)

Katie said:


> Im at work, I have three projects on the run. Still bored. Want to be on beach!


Welcome back, Katie!


----------



## Katherine (3/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> Welcome back, Katie!



Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/12/09)

Katie said:


> Cheers :icon_cheers:




About bloody time Girlfriend! I might even be more socialable LOL!


----------



## bum (3/12/09)




----------



## AndrewQLD (3/12/09)

Katie said:


> Cheers :icon_cheers:



Yep, good to see you're back Katie,

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## jonocarroll (3/12/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> good to see your back Katie


Does that mean you were glad to see her go? Sounds a bit mean if you ask me. Or is she just turned away from you generally?

Personally, I think it's good to see that you are back, Katie.

On another note...


----------



## WarmBeer (3/12/09)




----------



## AndrewQLD (3/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Does that mean you were glad to see her go? Sounds a bit mean if you ask me. Or is she just turned away from you generally?
> 
> Personally, I think it's good to see that you are back, Katie.
> 
> ...



Well, in my defense, the excitement was just too much.
Hopefully my edit has appeased the spelling Nazi. 
It wasn't good to see your back Katie, but I'm glad You're back.

Andrew


----------



## Mantis (3/12/09)

Watching the Cinderalla Man and drinking my first 3V beer. Love this movie, but the beer is soso


----------



## jonocarroll (3/12/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hopefully my edit has appeased the spelling Nazi.


Yore miss spilled wards air naught jest wrung, there differ rent warts in tire lee.


Sheesh, poke fun at someone's typo having a double meaning and suddenly you're a spelling Nazi?


----------



## Infinitee (3/12/09)

I second the littoral nazi-ism.

If your going to talk, talk sense or talk nonsense - but don't go in between.

I've had enough of your in-between-isms and in-betweiners for one life time.

Speaking of which, do you have any idea how warm the weather isn't on the north coast of nsw here?
Do you have any idea of cold it isn't??
Do you realise it's not too wet, not too dry, has altitude, climactic stability, remoteness, relatively recent volcanic activity, best deep-soils in the country, adjacent to beautiful sth east qld, not far from beautiful stradbourke island, in a direct line across from peru?!!
(Pretty easy brewing temps year round two, not to mention the best of both temperate and tropical harvests, year-round!)

Fark it's nice to be here. -_- 
Cheers


----------



## bum (3/12/09)

Infinitee said:


> If your going to talk, talk sense or talk nonsense - but don't go in between.



A man of his word, I see.


----------



## Adamt (3/12/09)

Infinitee said:


> I second the littoral nazi-ism.
> 
> If your going to talk, talk sense or talk nonsense - but don't go in between.



Followed by...



Infinitee said:


> Do you have any idea of cold it isn't??



I guess you just talk nonsense then!


----------



## bum (3/12/09)

Dude is cuckoo-bananas.


----------



## Adamt (4/12/09)

It's ludicrous! Completely lacking in logic!


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/12/09)

Just kegged my RIS... damn that's a crazy stout. 9.5%, reeeeeeally thick, heaps of roast flavour.

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..............................


----------



## Infinitee (4/12/09)

Hey it's not too warm here, only mild banana scents coming through the airlock.

Sure I may anthropomorphise a location, but soon - aha! a nation.

"Better to be lacking a logic than racking a lambic".

Cheers and cheerios
To you sausage swilling billios

:beer:


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/12/09)

I'm a little drunk, so I might be a little unfocused, but the individual sentences in the above post seem like they have no actual connection with each other.


----------



## Pennywise (4/12/09)

Fact of life, after Monday & Tuesday even the calendar says WTF


----------



## petesbrew (4/12/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Fact of life, after Monday & Tuesday even the calendar says WTF


So true


----------



## Pennywise (4/12/09)

I am the beginning of the end, and the end of time and space. I am essential to creation, and I surround every place. What am I?


----------



## Maple (4/12/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I am the beginning of the end, and the end of time and space. I am essential to creation, and I surround every place. What am I?


the existentialist side of my being is thinking the answer is nothing.


----------



## Adamt (4/12/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I am the beginning of the end, and the end of time and space. I am essential to creation, and I surround every place. What am I?



e


----------



## Pennywise (4/12/09)

Adamt said:


> e




:icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (4/12/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I am the beginning of the end, and the end of time and space. I am essential to creation, and I surround every place. What am I?


----------



## Pennywise (4/12/09)




----------



## Steve (4/12/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I am the beginning of the end, and the end of time and space. I am essential to creation, and I surround every place. What am I?



Patrick Starfish?


----------



## brettprevans (4/12/09)

the letter 'e'

edit: bugger just realised im a little late on this one.

on the topic of night garden. wirtters for that show must be way tripped out on whacky shite to come up with thatr show. it kinda freaks me out.


----------



## bum (4/12/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'm a little drunk, so I might be a little unfocused, but the individual sentences in the above post seem like they have no actual connection with each other.



It is his "thing". It shows how individual he is. All his posts look like that.

He'll start talking about bird shit and dead insects being great yeast nutrient for no reason at all again soon.


----------



## Pennywise (4/12/09)

What row of numbers comes next in this series?


1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221


----------



## bum (4/12/09)

1113213211


----------



## jonocarroll (4/12/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> What row of numbers comes next in this series?
> 
> 
> 1
> ...


(11)13213211

Say the sequence out loud and it's the digits of the previous row.

Edit: yeah, missed the first set of 1s.


----------



## Pennywise (4/12/09)

A+ for both of you.


----------



## Adamt (4/12/09)

In 24 hours time, I will be on the hill at the Adelaide Oval, watching cricket, XXXX gold in hand (with whisky hidden in my backpack )


----------



## Pollux (4/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> on the topic of night garden. wirtters for that show must be way tripped out on whacky shite to come up with thatr show. it kinda freaks me out.



It's done by the same woman that did Telletubbies....

If you want mildly more amusing kids tv, watch the WotWots....


----------



## petesbrew (4/12/09)

Pollux said:


> It's done by the same woman that did Telletubbies....
> 
> If you want mildly more amusing kids tv, watch the WotWots....


Have you seen that Larry the Lawnmower show?
It's the most half-arsed attempt at a kids show. Just plain crap.


----------



## Pennywise (4/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> Have you seen that Larry the Lawnmower show?
> It's the most half-arsed attempt at a kids show. Just plain crap.




Is that the onw with the hose, shovel and wheel barrow in it? It is quite half arsed, my young bloke wont even look twice at it


----------



## Katherine (4/12/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Well, in my defense, the excitement was just too much.
> Hopefully my edit has appeased the spelling Nazi.
> It wasn't good to see your back Katie, but I'm glad You're back.
> 
> Andrew



Thanks Andrew....

It's good to see things have not changed around here either!


----------



## Maple (4/12/09)

Adamt said:


> In 24 hours time, I will be on the hill at the Adelaide Oval, watching cricket, XXXX gold in hand (with whisky hidden in my backpack )



That would be assuming all 20 Windie wickets don't fall today..., i think you're ok for Day 2 but I wouldn't be betting on a Day 4 or 5 ticket


----------



## Steve (4/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> Have you seen that Larry the Lawnmower show?
> It's the most half-arsed attempt at a kids show. Just plain crap.



Anyone with kiddies seen that show called "Sorry I have no head"? (or something like that). It's meant to be a serious English comedy show and it ends up on Kiddies Fox shows. Now that is so lame its embarrasing.


----------



## Adamt (4/12/09)

Maple said:


> That would be assuming all 20 Windie wickets don't fall today..., i think you're ok for Day 2 but I wouldn't be betting on a Day 4 or 5 ticket



Naaaah, we can't enforce the follow on after they bat first  We'll be batting through day 2 and halfway into day 3, and all will be over sunday afternoon (I have tickets for then as well).


----------



## Katherine (4/12/09)

Cricket sucks


----------



## komodo (4/12/09)

Hi five for that call!
Rather watch grass grow

WB btw Katie


----------



## Adamt (4/12/09)

Katie said:


> Cricket sucks






Komodo said:


> Hi five for that call!
> Rather watch grass grow
> 
> WB btw Katie




GET OUT OF AUSTRALIA


----------



## Katherine (4/12/09)

Are you calling me Un Australian for having an opinion Adam?

thanks Komodo! :icon_cheers: 

Who feels like a beer!?


----------



## petesbrew (4/12/09)

Katie said:


> Are you calling me Un Australian for having an opinion Adam?
> 
> thanks Komodo! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Who feels like a beer!?


Gotta admit, it's boring as... maybe if they were drugged up & off their nut it'd be mildly entertaining.

Nah gimme a more exciting sport, like Demolition Derby.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/12/09)

Katie said:


> Who feels like a beer!?


Oh god, yes!

Computer no talky-talky nice me today


----------



## nathanR (4/12/09)

CRICKET AND FOOTBALL SUCK :unsure: 

go fishing insted I would rather be out doing somthing insted of watching a box


----------



## Katherine (4/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> Gotta admit, it's boring as... maybe if they were drugged up & off their nut it'd be mildly entertaining.
> 
> Nah gimme a more exciting sport, like Demolition Derby.




Men in white worry me!

sincranised swimming any day


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/12/09)

Nash retired hurt- what was the injury?


----------



## Supra-Jim (4/12/09)

hit on the upper arm by M Johnson just before lunch, couldn't get it right over the break, hence retired hurt.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (4/12/09)

He couldn't harden the **** up and get back out there; that's why we let him move to Jamaica.


----------



## Steve (4/12/09)

nathanR said:


> CRICKET AND FOOTBALL SUCK :unsure:



which football? The real game where they use their foot?


----------



## jonocarroll (4/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> gimme a more exciting sport


Slamball Anyone?







"_Slamball is full-contact basketball, with trampolines._"

Shown on ONE every once in a while. Damn crazy sport that is. Somewhat entertaining though. The trampolines really even up the playing field. Never thought I'd get to say that sentence.


----------



## Renegade (4/12/09)

Steve said:


> which football? The real game where they use their foot?



Are you saying that Rugby players don't use their feet ? I'm surprised at how well they can run.


----------



## Renegade (4/12/09)

> sincranised swimming any day



Syncronised spelling errors. Somewhere in Brazil, a butterfly mispelt precisely the same word. 

Waiting for the tidalwave in 5,4,3,2,1......


----------



## Pollux (4/12/09)

QB, I've caught a few showings of slamball while watching TV at work, awesome sport.


----------



## petesbrew (4/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Slamball Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be going through the TV guide looking for this... I've been missing out!!!


----------



## nathanR (4/12/09)

football = AFL & soccer


----------



## Katherine (4/12/09)

And who cares about Danny bloody GREEN!


----------



## bum (4/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> I'll be going through the TV guide looking for this... I've been missing out!!!



Nah. I got hugely excited when I heard about this but the reality is pretty dull. The trampolines actually slow the game down. Real basketball is better. Never thought I'd need to say that sentence.

Watching this you really get the feeling that someone out there thought Baseketball was a documentary.


----------



## Adamt (4/12/09)

One of the best Slamballers is a medium-height white guy.

It gives us hope!


----------



## brettprevans (4/12/09)

Katie said:


> And who cares about Danny bloody GREEN!


I do. Had to whim to in 3 rounds but didn't get around to putting the bet on. Would have paid nicely


----------



## WarmBeer (5/12/09)

Twilight - New Moon: reimagined


----------



## bum (5/12/09)

Haven't seen it but still pretty hilarious.


----------



## Mantis (5/12/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I am the beginning of the end, and the end of time and space. I am essential to creation, and I surround every place. What am I?



42


----------



## Renegade (5/12/09)

A satanist ?


----------



## Pennywise (5/12/09)

No, the answer has already been given. Pay attention please.


----------



## bum (5/12/09)

Just saw Victorian Assistant Police Commissioner Ken Lay infer permission to do drugs over Christmas in the new Police ad.

Go crazy, kids.


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/12/09)

Listening to mashups, currently Queen vs. AC/DC vs. Outkast vs. Led Zeppelin vs. Prince vs. The Beatles vs. Snoop & Dre vs. Crowded House: Rock In Black [Go Home Productions]


----------



## Adamt (5/12/09)

I did 3 applications of sunscreen today and I'm still burnt to a crisp.


----------



## jonocarroll (5/12/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Listening to mashups, currently Queen vs. AC/DC vs. Outkast vs. Led Zeppelin vs. Prince vs. The Beatles vs. Snoop & Dre vs. Crowded House: Rock In Black [Go Home Productions]


Prodigy [Smack My Bitch Up] vs X, where X is just about anything. Really. I have:

X = Kylie Minogue [Slow]
X = Enya [The Orinocco Flow a.k.a. Sail Away]
X = Beck [Sex Laws]

Absolutely Awesome.

I also have Hendrix [?] vs. Jay Z [99 Problems]. Works.

I'm fond of the new Sash [Encore Une Fois] vs. Stunt [Raindrops] but my favourite has got to be DaRude [Sandstorm] vs. (?) SOS Band [Just Be Good To Me], a.k.a. Soundstorm.


----------



## chappo1970 (5/12/09)

Adamt said:


> I did 3 applications of sunscreen today and I'm still burnt to a crisp.


----------



## petesbrew (7/12/09)

Did anyone see Tool Academy on GO last night?
A bunch of wankers competing in a show they think is called "MR AWESOME"

Reality TV's a crackup.


----------



## Airgead (7/12/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Listening to mashups, currently Queen vs. AC/DC vs. Outkast vs. Led Zeppelin vs. Prince vs. The Beatles vs. Snoop & Dre vs. Crowded House: Rock In Black [Go Home Productions]



Mashups are yet another sign that our society has become completely derivative and bereft of any new and original ideas.


----------



## bum (7/12/09)

No. People still listening to mash-ups is proof our society does not want new and original ideas.


----------



## warra48 (7/12/09)

I'm pleased to report the body building program is working........


----------



## Adamt (7/12/09)

Jeez, he's ALL bones.

Look closer at the picture on the left.


----------



## bum (7/12/09)

I was gonna say he is all meat and no potatoes but I guess that's not true.

He's all twig and no berries.


----------



## Tony (7/12/09)

go boy go


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/09)

you've all heard of wheat grass right? you know the trendy thing to buy at juice bars etc. 
well ive started having the brewer's version......barley grass. something like 5 times more nutritional than wheat grass etc.
it even sort of smells like malted barley....then you taste it. :icon_vomit: its awful. there is the tiniest hint of barley flavour then a horrible taste. oh well if it tastes that bad its got to be good for you.


----------



## jonocarroll (8/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> you've all heard of wheat grass right? you know the trendy thing to buy at juice bars etc.
> well ive started having the brewer's version......barley grass. something like 5 times more nutritional than wheat grass etc.
> it even sort of smells like malted barley....then you taste it. :icon_vomit: its awful. there is the tiniest hint of barley flavour then a horrible taste. oh well if it tastes that bad its got to be good for you.


I've been taking the concentrated form of this lately - very good for you, especially if you consider the new Milo ad - apparently malted barley is their prime selling point.

Anyone else want some concentrated extract? I store mine watered down, under pressure in refrigerated 19L stainless steel vessels. Barley juice. Lovely. May have been infected with S. Cerevisiae, but I can't seem to help that.


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I've been taking the concentrated form of this lately - very good for you, especially if you consider the new Milo ad - apparently malted barley is their prime selling point.
> 
> Anyone else want some concentrated extract? I store mine watered down, under pressure in refrigerated 19L stainless steel vessels. Barley juice. Lovely. May have been infected with S. Cerevisiae, but I can't seem to help that.


yeah ive got the powered form also. wasting one of my kegs on that stuff is too much to bear. I mix mine in with juice. 
and ive just worked out that your talking about beer rather than the barley grass *slaps forhead*. very funny.


----------



## jonocarroll (8/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeah ive got the powered form also. wasting one of my kegs on that stuff is too much to bear. I mix mine in with juice.
> and ive just worked out that your talking about beer rather than the barley grass *slaps forhead*. very funny.


----------



## Airgead (8/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> oh well if it tastes that bad its got to be good for you.



Actually its not all that good for you. Its about as good for you as eating regular grass. You might as well run the contents of your grass catcher through the blender.

What it is very good for is filling the wallets of the people who sell the stuff.

I find it amazing that people can be convinced to spend some serious coin on a teeny, tiny glass of something truly horrid based partially on unsubstantiated claims of nutritional value and mostly on the fact that everyone else is doing it.

And yes, I am feeling grumpy this week. I think its an overdose of christmas music from my last trip to the shops.


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> oh well if it tastes that bad its got to be good for you.


I was kidding about that.

i did the research to check whether the nutritional value was digestible/transferable as a lot of grasses etc arent. apparently this stuff is. alot of the bodybuilding/fitness guys take it. now of course if your nutritional intake is fine then its not going to do diddly squat. but if your lacking then it can help. same as vitamins. besides it didnt cost much and my guts are a mess so anything is worth a try.

its all cool airgead. maybe im just not getting enough mead 

edit: i hate the overcommercialised xmas thing also. i feel your pain. actually im not a big of xmas anyway. really just another public holiday to me.


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> alot of the bodybuilding/fitness guys take it.



Does this mean your now struting around in parachute pants with your stash of "herbal supplaments' stored safely in your bum bag??? :lol: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Renegade (8/12/09)

somebody's not getting into the spirit of the occasion ! 

I love all the silly christmas stuff at the shops. It only happens once a year, so enjoy it while it lasts. Soon enough the festive season will be over and it' s back to the grindstone for another year.


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Does this mean your now struting around in parachute pants with your stash of "herbal supplaments' stored safely in your bum bag??? :lol:
> 
> Cheers SJ


 :lol: hilarious thought. actually recently your more likely to catch me carrying assorted brewing equipment or hops to send to people.



Renegade said:


> somebody's not getting into the spirit of the occasion !


nah i just dont particularly like it. I do 'get into the spirit' for others. my best mate hold a big xmas party for family and close friends on xmas eve every year. last year i dressed up as santa and rode the motorbike around to entertain the little kids. thats my contrinution to the holidays.


----------



## Airgead (8/12/09)

Renegade said:


> somebody's not getting into the spirit of the occasion !
> 
> I love all the silly christmas stuff at the shops. It only happens once a year, so enjoy it while it lasts. Soon enough the festive season will be over and it' s back to the grindstone for another year.



BAH! Humbug!


----------



## Airgead (8/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> its all cool airgead. maybe im just not getting enough mead



Mead will cure all.

If you want to up your barley intake though, may I suggest drinking more beer?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## komodo (8/12/09)

Barley grass man that shit is horrid. Naturopath made me start drinking some of that shit (along with some concoction of other 'orrible shit) when my liver was rooted a few years back. Certainly helped fix me up though!
Wouldnt touch it if i didnt have to again though! She wanted me to continue taking it but once i was good as gold I decided that it was just lining her pockets more than it was actually helping me. Horses for courses and all that though. 
Best way I found to take it was fairly concentrated in some clear (ie not cloudy) apple juice followed by a second small "chaser" of apple juice


----------



## Adamt (8/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> i did the research to check whether the nutritional value was digestible/transferable as a lot of grasses etc arent. apparently this stuff is. alot of the bodybuilding/fitness guys take it.



Probably the detox-dieting, juice-fasting, yuppy cardio bunnies would take it if it was spruiked to them, but eating vegetables instead is much better as it spreads the nutrients out (better absorption), more fibre (not just for good shitting, it fills the guts and reduces overeating) and doesn't taste horrible.


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/09)

$57m for this perth property and not a microbrewery, brewing room or walk-in coolroom in sight. sad really.


----------



## petesbrew (9/12/09)

Renegade said:


> somebody's not getting into the spirit of the occasion !
> 
> I love all the silly christmas stuff at the shops. It only happens once a year, so enjoy it while it lasts. Soon enough the festive season will be over and it' s back to the grindstone for another year.


Going off some of your other posts, I'm suprised to read this one, Ren! :beer: 
It's a hectic time of year, but I enjoy it, especially with the wife and kids.


----------



## Renegade (9/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> Going off some of your other posts, I'm suprised to read this one, Ren! :beer:
> It's a hectic time of year, but I enjoy it, especially with the wife and kids.



What do you mean, Pete... because I'm of Iranian heritage? I drink beer too don't I ? 

While I may not believe the real reasons behind christmas, it's still a great time of the year for kids to enjoy the simple thrill of receiving heaps of junk from a fat guy in a red suit - an innocent, harmless deception -, to catch up with friends & family, and basically to chill the **** out for two weeks (my place of work closes down, so Im a free man for this time). 

Santa on a motorbike sounds like a great buzz for the kids, CM2.


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Santa on a motorbike sounds like a great buzz for the kids, CM2.


yeah they were wrapped. it was me who it was tough for. boots, santa suit, beard, bloody hot evening, big bag of toys over the shoulder. almost came off the bike a handful of times! it was all goo though. i dont mind doing that sort of thing for them.


----------



## Katherine (9/12/09)

Renegade said:


> What do you mean, Pete... because I'm of Iranian heritage? I drink beer too don't I ?
> 
> While I may not believe the real reasons behind christmas, it's still a great time of the year for kids to enjoy the simple thrill of receiving heaps of junk from a fat guy in a red suit - an innocent, harmless deception -, to catch up with friends & family, and basically to chill the **** out for two weeks (my place of work closes down, so Im a free man for this time).
> 
> Santa on a motorbike sounds like a great buzz for the kids, CM2.



Oh look there is love in the house!


----------



## Adamt (9/12/09)

Never anything but love on these forums... :wub:


Except for bum... but no-one like bum-love :lol: , do they? h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/09)

This has me seriously contemplating selling my relatively new sports bike and moving to a cruiser. its gorgeous. back to basics and HD has finally got it right.



its a Harley Davidson Iron 883

edit:
hmmmm another pic


----------



## chappo1970 (9/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> This has me seriously contemplating selling my relatively new sports bike and moving to a cruiser. its gorgeous. back to basics and HD has finally got it right.
> View attachment 33692
> 
> its a Harley Davidson Iron 883
> ...



Hell yeah CM2 that's sex on wheels... Saw the ad the other night for the first time while watch Top Gear, turned around to look at the Mrs and she said, without even looking at me "No, don't even bother asking!! Hasn't got 2 seats!". Damn it but I have only one ass?


----------



## nathanR (9/12/09)

That bike looks fantastic pitty about the ugly front rim


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/12/09)

Needs longer forks.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/12/09)

nathanR said:


> That bike looks fantastic pitty about the ugly front rim




yeah the rims and especially the pipes are pretty naff but at $13K it ain't bad buying I reckon? I would be very tempted to make it into a modern bobber. Cut those gay pipes short and wrap them. 26" Spokey dokeys on the front with white walls. Matt black paint! Hmmm I feel a need to scratch an itch?


----------



## jonocarroll (9/12/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Needs longer forks.


I know what it needs... and only this guy can provide it...


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/09)

U can mod it to have a 2nd seat chappo. 
Yeah change the pipes.
I'd have to buy larger forks so I fitted better (long legs). She is sweet


----------



## chappo1970 (9/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> U can mod it to have a 2nd seat chappo.
> Yeah change the pipes.
> I'd have to buy larger forks so I fitted better (long legs). She is sweet




Bobbers don't have 2 seats... very uncool. Forks are fine for shorties like me thou  . Pipes will have to go they're so friggin ugly. What were they thinking? They're not even retro 70's. :icon_vomit: 







Bobber :icon_drool2:


----------



## chappo1970 (9/12/09)

Or this?






I think I need a bike again? :lol:


----------



## nathanR (9/12/09)

maybe somthing like this


----------



## chappo1970 (9/12/09)

nathanR said:


> maybe somthing like this



I said a bike! Not some metro-sexual, ass pirate, eco-friendly, latte pusher, butt bandit scooter!

I guess Western Australians still think that Mullets and Banjo's are cool too?


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/12/09)

Terrible design, how will you be able to see what's behind you?


----------



## nathanR (9/12/09)

you need a bike that will match you fluro pink tight mussle top 

and retro 70's sunnys 

oh and skinny fit lime pants


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/09)

Chappo that's a chopper not a bike. It's sweet.


----------



## bum (9/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Except for bum... but no-one like bum-love :lol: , do they? h34r:


----------



## Tony (9/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Or this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh i like that one! A bit of rust and dirt and you have a 2 wheel rat rod.

Mmmmmm i love rat rods!

cheers


----------



## bum (9/12/09)

Big, big smacks for LHBS owners who sell n00bs S-23 to make a Hobgoblin clone (also their first ever extract brew).

Did anyone else see that thread? Didn't have the heart to bring it up. I hope it turns out to his liking anyway.


----------



## petesbrew (9/12/09)

Renegade said:


> What do you mean, Pete... because I'm of Iranian heritage? I drink beer too don't I ?
> 
> While I may not believe the real reasons behind christmas, it's still a great time of the year for kids to enjoy the simple thrill of receiving heaps of junk from a fat guy in a red suit - an innocent, harmless deception -, to catch up with friends & family, and basically to chill the **** out for two weeks (my place of work closes down, so Im a free man for this time).
> 
> Santa on a motorbike sounds like a great buzz for the kids, CM2.


Didn't you start the Dalai Lama thread? Can't tell as it seems to be deleted. oh well. I just assumed Santa would be the next on the list.
(Or do I have the wrong dude?)
Not having a go, just having a laugh, mate. Hence the cheers emoticon.... I thought that one cancelled out any ill feelings implied.
Didn't know your heritage, and really doesn't matter.... although have you got any Iranian Beer recipes? Uh oh Beer talk is banned here right.

Definitely a great time of year, and yeah the kiddies enjoy it, but trying to get a photo of our daughter with Santa is proving impossible.
Cheers, and enjoy those 2 weeks off.


----------



## petesbrew (10/12/09)

bum said:


> Big, big smacks for LHBS owners who sell n00bs S-23 to make a Hobgoblin clone (also their first ever extract brew).
> 
> Did anyone else see that thread? Didn't have the heart to bring it up. I hope it turns out to his liking anyway.


S-23 for a hobgoblin? WTF?


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

now these are pipes fit for the iron 883

http://www.vanceandhines.com/products/spor...ublebarrel.html
http://www.vanceandhines.com/products/spor.../sstag-blk.html


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> Didn't you start the Dalai Lama thread? Can't tell as it seems to be deleted. oh well. I just assumed Santa would be the next on the list.
> (Or do I have the wrong dude?)



Yes that thread was deleted. Obviously it didn't meet the Moderater's high standards. The difference between the Dalai Lama & Santa Clause is that after around the age of 10, most people come to know it's a deception. And it doesn't cost $500 to sit on Santa's knee either. It would be OK if the old chinaman was simply a funny clown-like character we wheeled out once a year to entertain the kids (on CM2's motorbike perhaps) but the truth is more sinister than that. 

There are no smiley emoticons accompanying this statement. Religious Fraud is a serious matter IMO.


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

One could say Santa is a religious fraud as well.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

whats the differance between santa and tiger woods? santa stops at 3 Ho's!!!!!!!


----------



## petesbrew (10/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> whats the differance between santa and tiger woods? santa stops at 3 Ho's!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Adamt said:


> One could say Santa is a religious fraud as well.



How so?


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

everything you need to know about Santa - here
none of this cookies and milk crap for me. A bottle of Dues left out for santa/me will do nicely thankyou


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

Well, Christmas and Easter are about the only two "religious observances" on many Australian's calendars. Ask a child what Christmas and Easter means, I almost guarantee they will say something along the lines of "presents" and "chocolate", but the fat ones may say "turkey, potatoes, pudding, chocolate" and "chocolate".

Presents and chocolate eggs aren't religious, and neither are Santa Claus (as opposed to the actual St. Nicholas) and the Easter Bunny. Take them away and most of the kids wouldn't give a stuff about Christmas or Easter. Take the public holidays away and most of the working class wouldn't give a stuff either. You could argue that without Christmas (especially), there would be less ridiculous and unnecessary spending at retail outlets for useless, excessive shit and less debt, and a generation of adolescents without the "gimme gimme gimme" attitude, but I digress.

Santa Claus is a tool kept alive to get the kids excited and interested about Christmas, which leads to teaching children about the actual meaning behind the holiday (I have no huge problem with this). However, it's also a tool that is ridiculously exploited by the many areas of business, retail in particular.

So I guess you could say he CAN be portrayed as a fraudulent character who deceives people as to the real meaning of what is a religious holiday.

FWIW, I like Christmas as a time to catch up with family and friends I often don't see. I've got some younger cousins/2nd cousins that are just growing up. They love getting presents and singing carols, but I'm sure they have no idea what "good tidings" are. One gets spoiled unmercifully (coincidentally, he's a little shit too), which makes the other kids sad but anyway, they all seem to enjoy themselves.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> bottle of Dues left out for santa/me will do nicely thankyou



A bottle of Jews!? Are you German, perchance? 




Adamt said:


> So I guess you could say he CAN be portrayed as a fraudulent character who deceives people as to the real meaning of what is a religious holiday.



But if Santa Claus masks the true meaning of Christmas (which I think is irresponsible, all kids should know the story of christ so they can make up their own minds) then he is more a _non-_religious fraud then, non? And generally, who cares, kids live in fantasy land so another fictional character does no harm. 

The Dalai Lama on the other hand willfully deceives adults in the name of genuine faith and defrauds people for direct monetary gain. Anyway, why are we still talking about the fat old chinese prick ?


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

Well, I think Santa Claus deceives kids in the name of genuine faith. It's a dumbed down version of religion anyway.



"Be good in life, follow these guidelines and after you die you'll be eternally happy in heaven. _If you're a sinner, you'll burn in the brimstone of hell for eternity_"
vs.
"Be good during the year, and you'll get presents at Christmas. _Be bad and you'll get coal_."


Not much difference, hey? A bit easier for the kids to see the a material reward though, rather than an unproven, hollow promise of life after death.

Note: Where has all the religious fear gone? You don't hear any of the italicised parts anymore.


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

To bring this back off topic... I just had a coffee, and I nearly sharted.


----------



## nathanR (10/12/09)

Christmas = beer , BBQ and taking the piss out of your Family after a coupple  

I have banned pressents sick of exchanging presents that are under $50 that you dont want or need


----------



## jonocarroll (10/12/09)

Adamt said:


> "Be good in life, follow these guidelines and after you die you'll be eternally happy in heaven. _If you're a sinner, you'll burn in the brimstone of hell for eternity_"
> vs.
> "Be good during the year, and you'll get presents at Christmas. _Be bad and you'll get coal_."


I have considered the consequences of not telling my future kids about Santa, and letting them find out about the story themselves, but I figure it will deprive them of the experience.

Similarly, I have considered the consequences of not telling my future kids about Jesus, with similar, yet somehow more morally ambiguous consequences.


I challenge anyone to convince me, using logical argument, and without starting a slinging match, that Santa does not exist, using the following single, and seemingly simple, condition:

1. You may only use arguments that can not be used analogously to argue the non-existence of a god or other holy figure. i.e. you cannot use arguments that upon replacement of the word 'Santa' with 'Jesus' or 'God' presents an argument considered to be reconciled with the Bible.

For example; "Santa couldn't possibly know whether every child on Earth is good or bad" is invalid, since supposedly we can and will all be judged at Armageddon. 

The same method can be applied to prove that Santa is in fact God.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> A bottle of Dues left out for santa/me will do nicely thankyou





Renegade said:


> A bottle of Jews!? Are you German, perchance?


 fark. you and your obsession with the religion of Judaism!

fine i spelled it wrong...Deus





edit: time for a toasted sanga. salami, ham, mushroom and cheese.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Ah DOUCHE ! Looks like a good bottle, whatever it is. Although i don't think I would enjoy Jewish beer or wine. :lol: 

QB: On the contrary, I would say that Santa _*does*_ exist. The perception of a child cannot be refuted. Somewhat less provable, but no less plausible, is the existence of God, being that the concept exists in the minds of many otherwise sane adults. It's the whole 'tree falling in the forest' syndrome. 

God, however, cannot be seen by anyone, has never been seen by anyone (has he?) so it becomes murky. Santa on the other hand (to a child) is _*so real*_ that you can sit on his knee, speak to him, pull his beard and receive real gifts at Christmas. So really, some might argue that Santa exists more than God does. 

However the arguement can't be made for Jesus, who I am of no doubt was a real person, and whose example (teachings if you will) taught us all a set of moral & ethical guidelines for living. It's a shame that more people don't follow the teachings of Jesus, even if they aren't Christian. There's some good stuff to be gleaned from the Bible, as there is with the Koran (if you take out the 'God/Allah' references). 

I wonder if Jesus let the village kids pull his beard back then ? 

So, Renedade's pick

1. Santa - Exists
2. Jesus - Existed
3. God - unlikely
4. The Holocaust - Myth


----------



## petesbrew (10/12/09)

Toasted Ham, cheese & chili jam sandwich. Yummo.
Work drinks tonight. The least I can pray for is Tooheys Old.... but the wine choice is always good.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

This year I have prayed to Santa for a bigger rod. He know's when I've been naughty :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> Toasted Ham, cheese & chili jam sandwich. Yummo.


hmm chilli jam. homemade?


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> 4. The Holocaust - Myth




You can't help but throw something on the end that will stir up shit, can you? :lol:


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

> 4. The Holocaust - Myth



And I'm a TWIT!


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

moi ? :wub: I have no idea what you mean, Adam.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Katie said:


> And I'm a TWIT!



If you say so. :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (10/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmm chilli jam. homemade?


Nah, The Chili Factory brand, those overpriced ones from weekend markets.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> If you say so. :lol:




Like moths to a flame Rene... :lol: 

I really need to talk to you about proper baiting techniques and general fishing tactics.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> now these are pipes fit for the iron 883
> 
> http://www.vanceandhines.com/products/spor...ublebarrel.html
> http://www.vanceandhines.com/products/spor.../sstag-blk.html




The second set of pipes definitely!

I have a motorbike exhaust dude I have used for years really knows his stuff when it comes to squeezing every last bit of power from an engine. Shame he doesn't touch cars really? Anyway had him drop a set of tuned straight thru's on the GXSR1100 not only did it go like a cut cat it sounded like a SuperGP bike. Kids could here me coming from miles away LOL!

Good see that there's already off the shelf stuff though.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Like moths to a flame Rene... :lol:
> 
> I really need to talk to you about proper baiting techniques and general fishing tactics.



Dude, you're a hand-reel-light-line kind of guy, stop trying to make out you're a mighty spearchucker. And with that last perfect unfolding, it was simply a matter of shockingly poor punctuation (usual for that member) that got it over the line. 

You know who was a great fisherman? Jesus

EDIT; Punctuation LOL


----------



## chappo1970 (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> You know who was a great fisherman? Jesus



But...

"All major religious traditions carry basically the same message, that is love, compassion and forgiveness the important thing is they should be part of our daily lives."
*Dalai Lama *


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

GRRRRRRRRRRR ! Make me CRANKY


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

Chappo is a natural!


----------



## chappo1970 (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRR ! Make me CRANKY



I'm sorry Rene  Maybe this can help you to feel better?

*His Holiness The Dalai Lama offers wisdom about anger:*

*1. Anger is the real destroyer of our good human qualities; an enemy with a weapon cannot destroy these qualities, but anger can. Anger is our real enemy.*

*2. If we live our lives continually motivated by anger and hatred, even our physical health deteriorates.*

*3. Anger or hatred is like a fishermans hook. It is very important for us to ensure that we are not caught by it.*

*4. We have a saying in Tibet: If you lose your temper and get angry, bite your knuckles. This means that if you lose your temper, do not show it to others. Rather, say to yourself, Leave it.*

*5. According to Buddhist psychology, most of our troubles are due to our passionate desire for and attachment to things that we misapprehend as enduring entities. The pursuit of the objects of our desire and attachment involves the use of aggression and competitiveness. . . These mental processes easily translate into actions, breeding belligerence.*

*Such processes have been going on in the human mind since time immemorial, but their execution has become more effective under modern conditions. What can we do to control and regulate these poisonsdelusion, greed and aggression? For it is these poisons that are behind almost every trouble in the world.*

*5. Hatred can be the greatest stumbling block to the development of compassion and happiness. If you learn to develop patience and tolerance towards your enemies, then everything becomes much easieryour compassion towards all others begins to flow naturally.*

*6. Happiness cannot come from hatred or anger. Nobody can say, Today I am happy because this morning I was angry. On the contrary, people feel uneasy and sad and say, Today I am not very happy, because I lost my temper this morning.*

May your goats give good milk!

Chap Chap


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

la la la la la not listening


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Like moths to a flame


like a moth to the flame, burned by the fire, love is blind.....

10 points to the first person identifying artist and song.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

Chappo said:


> The second set of pipes definitely!
> 
> I have a motorbike exhaust dude I have used for years really knows his stuff when it comes to squeezing every last bit of power from an engine. Shame he doesn't touch cars really? Anyway had him drop a set of tuned straight thru's on the GXSR1100 not only did it go like a cut cat it sounded like a SuperGP bike. Kids could here me coming from miles away LOL!
> 
> Good see that there's already off the shelf stuff though.


the 2nd pipes are sweet, but a bit of chrome is always nice. esp on a cruiser. and the entire bike is already matte black. so im not sure which one.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Janet Jackson. Pay up


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

Actually, he wanted the artist and song name:

Janet Jackson - That's the Way Love Goes

Thankyou google fu.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

So I get to see one nipple only, while you get the whole enchilada. or taco. 

Janet Jackson bites. You lot are so gay.


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

I thought I was getting 10 points, not Janet Jackson's saggy body.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

i should have stipulated the 'no googlefu' rule

Ren - u can have 5 points
Adam - you get the 10 points for correct title and artist


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

As your manager, I re-negotiated your prize with the Morgster.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

Adamt said:


> I thought I was getting 10 points, not Janet Jackson's saggy body.





Renegade said:


> As your manager, I re-negotiated your prize with the Morgster.



from the makers of pimp my ride, comes..pimp my janet.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)




----------



## chappo1970 (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Janet Jackson bites. You lot are so gay.



+1

Janet Fookin Jackson? Are you kidding me? That's not even funny!


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

They can do lots with photoshop these days.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

her face looks liek she had her nose etc done to make it look like michael. weird

this is much better


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

Some do it better than others though...


----------



## petesbrew (10/12/09)

I dunno what's worse, that or the unphotoshopped Nikky Webster RALPH shoot


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Chappo said:


> +1



Praise from Caesar ! Chappo loves meeeeeeeee !


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> I dunno what's worse, that or the unphotoshopped Nikky Webster RALPH shoot


dont know. go find us the niky pic and post. we'll judge then/.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

This is Britney Spears without the makeup on. 






* just kidding: It's Katie waiting for the Meals on Wheels van to arrive.


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

Dont you find it all a bit degrading to women....?


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

kind of looks like the main bloke from the movie 300. or least his harido and beard.


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

Not really, the harlots are happy to take the money for the photos.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

i just read them for the articles.


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> kind of looks like the main bloke from the movie 300. or least his harido and beard.




thats the one......


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)




----------



## chappo1970 (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


>



We have a winner! :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


>


SPARTANS, WHAT IS YOUR PROFESSION?


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I have considered the consequences of not telling my future kids about Santa, and letting them find out about the story themselves, but I figure it will deprive them of the experience.



Jono, every time you mention the possibility of having children, I subtly check your head for signs of blunt force trauma.


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

what is Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport actually about?


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/12/09)

Forced gay sex.


----------



## petesbrew (10/12/09)

Sympathy for the kangaroo


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Forced gay sex.



thats what I thought


----------



## WarmBeer (10/12/09)

Chappo said:


> I'm sorry Rene  Maybe this can help you to feel better?
> 
> *His Holiness The Dalai Lama offers wisdom about anger:*
> 
> ...



You forgot one...

*Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering*


----------



## jonocarroll (10/12/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Jono, every time you mention the possibility of having children, I subtly check your head for signs of blunt force trauma.


Heck, I consider the fact that the mere thought of it might just drive you insane as a motivation.

Having kids sounds like a hoot - you can teach them to hate the things you hate. Or, in the case of Ren here, punish them if they ever decide to believe in something. I think the only way to not get tangled in Ren's fishing line is to believe in nothing at all... is it solipsistic in here, or is it just me?


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

WarmBeer said:


> You forgot one...
> 
> *Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering*



And Hippy new-age buddhist rhetoric leads to vomiting. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Heck, I consider the fact that the mere thought of it might just drive you insane as a motivation.
> 
> Having kids sounds like a hoot - you can teach them to hate the things you hate. Or, in the case of Ren here, punish them if they ever decide to believe in something. I think the only way to not get tangled in Ren's fishing line is to believe in nothing at all... is it solipsistic in here, or is it just me?




Do you still believe in Santa?

And yes I did have to look up solipsistic and then epistemological and ontological!


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Heck, I consider the fact that the mere thought of it might just drive you insane as a motivation.
> 
> Having kids sounds like a hoot - you can teach them to hate the things you hate. Or, in the case of Ren here, punish them if they ever decide to believe in something. I think the only way to not get tangled in Ren's fishing line is to believe in nothing at all... is it solipsistic in here, or is it just me?



You think they will end up believing what you tell them? :lol:


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Heck, I consider the fact that the mere thought of it might just drive you insane as a motivation.
> 
> Having kids sounds like a hoot - you can teach them to hate the things you hate. Or, in the case of Ren here, punish them if they ever decide to believe in something. I think the only way to not get tangled in Ren's fishing line is to believe in nothing at all... is it solipsistic in here, or is it just me?



I believe in lots of things..... 

Jesus Christ's teachings. 
The Joy of Christmas. 
Mohammad's wisdom.
The fellowship of Man.

You can't tar me as being against (or disbeleiving in) _everything_ simply because I have exposed my feelings on that big ******* fraudster the Dalai Lama. As I said before, I'm not even anti-buddhist. But that old moneygrubber is a greedy meglomaniac, nothing more.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

And I dont punish my kids for beleiving in something. in fact I expose them to just about every aspect of humanity that I can think of (obviously not porn etc). Animal Slaughter? Sure have, they need to know that food doesn't grow on a shelf. 

So you're kinda off the mark, Que-Bee

EDIT: But yes, it has been stated to them that the Dalai Lama is a bad, very bad man. So sue me ! :lol:


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> And I dont punish my kids for beleiving in something. in fact I expose them to just about every aspect of humanity that I can think of (obviously not porn etc). Animal Slaughter? Sure have, they need to know that food doesn't grow on a shelf.
> 
> So you're kinda off the mark, Que-Bee
> 
> EDIT: But yes, it has been stated to them that the Dalai Lama is a bad, very bad man. So sue me ! :lol:



You have children?


----------



## jonocarroll (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> So you're kinda off the mark, Que-Bee


Wow. I honestly thought it would be harder to troll a troll... I guess the force isn't so strong with this one.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Katie said:


> You have children?



Got news for you, Katie - at least I can teach them to read & write properly. 

You know me so well.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Wow. I honestly thought it would be harder to troll a troll... I guess the force isn't so strong with this one.



psst - keep watching.  There's a master plan.


----------



## jonocarroll (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> psst - keep watching.  There's a master plan.








and I'm sure you'll execute it flawlessly.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

Katie said:


> what is Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport actually about?


The traditional attire of a stockman or grazier is a felt Akubra hat; a double flapped, two pocket (for stock notebooks) cotton shirt; *a plaited kangaroo skin belt *carrying a stockman's pocket knife in a pouch;

sport - a young bloke.

could be about the stockman which would make more sense.


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Got news for you, Katie - at least I can teach them to read & write properly.
> 
> You know me so well.


I don't know you at all! Also I was not critizing you for having children it was a question.

You get a kick out of giving people a hard time for not being able to spell or write correctly. Well done! There are many things LIKE making BEER that I can do better then you. I'm financially independent and look after myself and child. If it makes you feel better about yourself go for it!


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

I'll just need to ensure you're paying close attention, Qu-Bert


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> The traditional attire of a stockman or grazier is a felt Akubra hat; a double flapped, two pocket (for stock notebooks) cotton shirt; *a plaited kangaroo skin belt *carrying a stockman's pocket knife in a pouch;
> 
> sport - a young bloke.
> 
> could be about the stockman which would make more sense.



Ahh, so they tie him down with his belt for the proceedings?


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Katie said:


> There are many things LIKE making BEER that I can do better then you. I'm financially independent and look after myself and child. If it makes you feel better about yourself go for it!



How on earth do you know that you make better beer than me ? What a retarded thing to say. 
And I'm quite well off, so I could probably buy you AND your child should I choose to do so. So bravo for being a woman who can keep her head just above the poverty line, but it fails to impress me, baby. 

This is getting very exciting. Not long to go now.


----------



## jonocarroll (10/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> The traditional attire of a stockman or grazier is a felt Akubra hat; a double flapped, two pocket (for stock notebooks) cotton shirt; *a plaited kangaroo skin belt *carrying a stockman's pocket knife in a pouch;
> 
> sport - a young bloke.
> 
> could be about the stockman which would make more sense.


http://www.supercoolprops.com/articles/tiemekangaroo.php

First result from Google... just checked that I wasn't mistaken. The song is about a dying stockman giving instructions to his mates on what to do with his stuff - tie his kangaroo down, keep his cockatoo cool, and let his abos go loose. How considerate.


----------



## jonocarroll (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> I'll just need to ensure you're paying close attention, Qu-Bert


Paying plenty of attention, and eagerly awaiting .

Oh, and if we're doing nicknames, I'll go with Ren-deredincapableofmakingaseriousargumentohnohedidnt


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> How on earth do you know that you make better beer than me ? What a retarded thing to say.
> And I'm quite well off, so I could probably buy you AND your child should I choose to do so. So bravo for being a woman who can keep her head just above the poverty line, but it fails to impress me, baby.
> 
> This is getting very exciting. Not long to go now.




I know I can make beer better then you. It's a FACT!

The rest I will ignore.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

You're very clever, Qu-Bert. But you already knew that. 

Hahaha, listen to the rattle on the winds from WA. How on earth you got hold of my beers is beyond me. It was CM2 who shared the samples I gave him, wasn't it ? I know you two are lovers, but I didn't think he would put ho's before bro's.


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> You're very clever, Qu-Bert. But you already knew that.
> 
> Hahaha, listen to the rattle on the winds from WA. How on earth you got hold of my beers is beyond me. It was CM2 who shared the samples I gave him, wasn't it ? I know you two are lovers, but I didn't think he would put ho's before bro's.




I had no idea you and and CM2 were/are bro's. I feel it in my water's .....


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Oh yea, we're heaps close. :lol: 

And you 'feel it in your waters'? WTF, are you pregnant for the 15th time this year ?


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

Oh gee, I leave for one hour to pump my guns and there's a 3-way happening not involving me.


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Oh gee, I leave for one hour to pump my guns and there's a 3-way happening not involving me.



Elbow-Deep today, Adam?


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> http://www.supercoolprops.com/articles/tiemekangaroo.php
> 
> First result from Google... just checked that I wasn't mistaken. The song is about a dying stockman giving instructions to his mates on what to do with his stuff - tie his kangaroo down, keep his cockatoo cool, and let his abos go loose. How considerate.


i couldnt get that link to work. 
dont you love that they leave the abo's verse out now. ahh political correctness. where would we be without you?


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

Renegade said:


> It was CM2 who shared the samples I gave him, wasn't it ?



I got some of your beer?  now i know where the recent spat of infections have come from! :lol:


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

How did yo guess?


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Yea sorry mate. I took someone's typo post quite literally when it spoke about _*crab*_onation.


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

Some fat ranga girl is staring at me on the train. I think she wants to eat me.


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/12/09)

Is this what you meant when you said that you have women hitting on you all the time?


----------



## Renegade (10/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Some fat ranga girl is staring at me on the train. I think she wants to eat me.



Oh NO ! You should be wearing a broomstick across your shoulders.


----------



## WarmBeer (10/12/09)




----------



## chappo1970 (10/12/09)

God damn lady and gents. Leave you kids to play for an hour and look what happens! <_< :angry: And I missed it  




Adamt said:


> Some fat ranga girl is staring at me on the train. I think she wants to eat me.




Or your wee wittle weener? :lol:


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

Chappo said:


> God damn lady and gents. Leave you kids to play for an hour and look what happens! <_< :angry: And I missed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like you just killed it!


----------



## chappo1970 (10/12/09)

I have a habit of doing that  .


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

ok, so Norway recons a wormhole opened up last night and first contact has been made with aliens - story here.
View attachment 33758


The article has a link to a forum which supposedly claims 'first contact'. Anyways now we get to the best part.... an extract from the forum.




"Norwegian fail at summoning Batman". :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (10/12/09)

Renegade are suffering an identity crisis? Seem's like you have a new Avitar every week and I won't mention the flux in religious beliefs.


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Renegade are suffering an identity crisis? Seem's like you have a new Avitar every week and I won't mention the flux in religious beliefs.




Hopefully he remains a tosser!


----------



## bum (10/12/09)

Jesus Christ! What was that? 5 pages today? Are you all home sick or some shit?


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

bum said:


> Jesus Christ! What was that? 5 pages today? Are you all home sick or some shit?




nothing sick about that


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

Fully sick.

All day, every day.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/09)

wont someone please think of the children batman


----------



## chappo1970 (10/12/09)

Actual sketch! :lol:


----------



## warra48 (10/12/09)

I just finished dinner.

A slab of fillet steak, accompanied by home grown carrots, green beans, bok choy, and sweet corn, washed down with a 2000 vintage Yalumba Shiraz. Yummy.

I have nothing nasty to say to anyone. Peace to all.


----------



## petesbrew (10/12/09)

warra48 said:


> I just finished dinner.
> 
> A slab of fillet steak, accompanied by home grown carrots, green beans, bok choy, and sweet corn, washed down with a 2000 vintage Yalumba Shiraz. Yummy.
> 
> I have nothing nasty to say to anyone. Peace to all.


Sounds delicious. Any accompaniments to the steak? Mustard, Sauce, Blue Vein/Vodka butter, Salt, Pepper? Do tell.

Had fingerfoods washed down with Pure Blonde, Tooheys Old, New, Unwooded Chards, Reisling and Shiraz. The only thing I missed was the sparkling and the light.
How I wonder... HOW I wonder what they were like? I guess I'll never know.


----------



## bum (10/12/09)

Making a 1272 starter on my new stir-plate. Stoked!

Will pitch it onto a beer made with my new mash tun. Stoked!

In a few weeks I'll be drinking that beer. Stoked!


----------



## Pollux (10/12/09)

A salad consisting of greenoak lettuce, mango, ginger, deepfried noodles all topped with marinated then oven baked crocodile.....

Washed down with a schooner of house ale.


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

You can have your fanta-pants, fancy meals... I had some good old fucken sausages and onions on bread.


----------



## Pollux (10/12/09)

I don't consider tonight's meal to be fancy......well maybe the crocodile, but I have a feeling I won't be using it again, rather tasteless to be honest.

Last night consisted of me walking into our local fresh pasta shop (I do love living in an Italian suburb some days) and buying a pack of pasta and a jar of sauce....

KnK dinner, with FWK taste


----------



## Adamt (10/12/09)

Naaaah buying pasta sauce is a FWK.

Reconstituting tomato paste is a a true pasta kit!


----------



## Pennywise (11/12/09)

Works christmas lunch today, bring on da lobster


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

burritos last night. burritos tonight.

the only interesting part is the mine. we use a 50/50 combo of lamb/beef and roo.


----------



## ben_sa (11/12/09)

50% lamb, 50% beef, 50% roo....

Dang!


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/12/09)

ben_sa said:


> 50% lamb, 50% beef, 50% roo....
> 
> Dang!



CM2 works for a Govt Dept i believe, so it makes total sense these are his quoted quantities.  

Cheers SJ


----------



## ben_sa (11/12/09)

ATO? Taxman?


All makes much more sense now!


----------



## Adamt (11/12/09)

mmmmmmm


Coffee


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

ben_sa said:


> 50% lamb, 50% beef, 50% roo....
> 
> Dang!


ok I should have used 'or' instead of '/'.

50/50 split of either lamb or beer and then 50% roo.

and yes i work for a govt dept. but i give a toss about my work and not what i post in the the off topic thread :lol: actually in regards to work you've got no chance of slipping something past my in a contract. i pay very close attention. I even use spell check in my work  

actuually whats been really goo recently on the burritos is instead of using salsa, using bbq sauce. hmmmmm.


----------



## Adamt (11/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> 50/50 split of either lamb or *beer* and then 50% roo.



Beerritos?


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

ahhhhh f*ck it. yeah ok, im doing well aren't I.

BEEF or LAMB 

*slaps forhead* - I almost wrote beef or chicken 


maybe ive got beer on the brain from being on the wagon. god id love a beer.....


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/12/09)

> 50/50 split of either lamb or *beer* and then 50% roo.



HEY! Nothing slips past CM2!!!! 


(except %'s, spelling.......)

CM2, was more of a dig about about Govt Dept quoting unrealistic figures, and then delivering far less, i.e. originally advertising beef was used in the recipe, but later quietly revealing beer was substituted. Not about you being slack or slow.  

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

i know what it was a dig at. and I agree. just look at myki. what a fukn debarkle. or the 'no-toll' eastern fwy extention which iss now tolled.
or the increase in rego fees to pay for other govt mispending 

sometime they are shockers. 

i might just give the lamb and *beer * burritos a miss and have a beer! 

edit:

god i miss beer. and rooky just called to see if i want to go grab one. DAMN YOU ROOKY


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

Pollux said:


> A salad consisting of greenoak lettuce, mango, ginger, deepfried noodles all topped with marinated then oven baked crocodile.....
> 
> Washed down with a schooner of house ale.


 

YUMMMMMMMM! Have you tried crocodile in a stir fry?? 

I had beer for dinner!


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

croc is pretty tasteless. treat it like fish. nice butter sauce or somethinng subtle.

come over for another visit KT and cook us some curry and tofu. we'll all go out and hit the piss again


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> croc is pretty tasteless. treat it like fish. nice butter sauce or somethinng subtle.




I love it... can be tough if treated incorrectly!


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> croc is pretty tasteless. treat it like fish. nice butter sauce or somethinng subtle.
> 
> come over for another visit KT and cook us some curry and tofu. we'll all go out and hit the piss again




I would love to! 

Just got my building ispection back what are RCD ?


----------



## WarmBeer (11/12/09)

What time does today's punchup begin?


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

Katie said:


> I would love to!
> 
> Just got my building ispection back what are RCD ?


depends. if its electrical its residual current device (ie circuit breakers or safety switch)

could be rabid cats and dogs? :lol: what part of the inspection sheet is it on?


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> depends. if its electrical its residual current device (ie circuit breakers or safety switch)
> 
> could be rabid cats and dogs? :lol: what part of the inspection sheet is it on?



residual current device. buying houses is stressful!


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

Katie said:


> residual current device. buying houses is stressful!



imagine what the building report would be like for this  house KT.


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> imagine what the building report would be like for this  house KT.




Isnt that the most disgusting house ever. Apparently it costs $2000.00 a week to keep it running!


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

Katie said:


> Isnt that the most disgusting house ever. Apparently it costs $2000.00 a week to keep it running!


for $57m some of its pretty naff, like the gym. its the most pathetic looking gym ive seen.

ok im sure most of the value is in the actualy land. its a massive block. but th house its self isnt anything special. Tiger wood's house is better (well its not actually tiger's house, it did the email circuited being touted as tiger's but its someone else's).


----------



## Adamt (11/12/09)

WarmBeer said:


> http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq344/RadioGirl_Montana/omgiztrollsp7.jpg[img]
> 
> What time does today's punchup begin?
> 
> ...


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Well, it's Renegade's birthday today (apparently), so anythign could happen!



I feel sorry for his mother. Imagine pushing that out ! :icon_vomit:


----------



## Adamt (11/12/09)

Friday is only going slower without action in this thread.


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Friday is only going slower without action in this thread.




I tried


----------



## Adamt (11/12/09)

I was hoping someone (whom we were talking about) would show his (ever changing) face.


----------



## nathanR (11/12/09)

would a monkey riding a dog make you day go quicker


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/12/09)

Adamt said:


> I was hoping someone (whom we were talking about) would show his (ever changing) face.



Maybe he's had a change of heart and is skipping through the streets, holding hands with the Dali Lama, dressed up like Santa handing out candy canes to little children and helping old people cross the road!! :lol: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (11/12/09)

Well, I appreciate the gesture, and sure, it does accelarate time somewhat (**** you Einstein)... but from that picture it appears the monkey is merely SITTING on the dog, rather than actually riding it.


----------



## raven19 (11/12/09)

Adamt said:


> mmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Coffee




+1 muchly needed today...

Making an appearance at the SA Case Swap?


----------



## nathanR (11/12/09)

sorry will this do


----------



## nathanR (11/12/09)

or a dog riding a monkey


----------



## Adamt (11/12/09)

raven19 said:


> +1 muchly needed today...
> 
> Making an appearance at the SA Case Swap?


Ahhh no I will not...

No brewed beer, no money and I have concrete plans this weekend.


----------



## Adamt (11/12/09)

Ahhhhhhh there we go, I'm satisfied now Nathan...

VERY satisfied!


----------



## Renegade (11/12/09)

Katie said:


> I feel sorry for his mother. Imagine pushing that out ! :icon_vomit:



If we're handing out sympathies to family members, I feel sorry for your daughter, having been pushed out of _that thing_ you call a reproductive toolbox. A place where even Jodie Foster's fist would fear to tread. 

Ah, that's better. I knew I logged in for a reason. Now back to it, children. I have more beers to drink, strippers in which to eat strawberries from, a nose to powder and a flat laptop battery. Have a great weekend everybody. Especially you, Katie. :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (11/12/09)

Adamt said:


> ...No brewed beer...




Do you remember where the brewery equipment is??? h34r:


----------



## Adamt (11/12/09)

Yeaaaaaaah I still got it! We're spending some time apart for the moment but every now and then, the temptation is too great and we make mad love in the shed. I use protection though so no beer is conceived.


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

Renegade said:


> If we're handing out sympathies to family members, I feel sorry for your daughter, having been pushed out of _that thing_ you call a reproductive toolbox. A place where even Jodie Foster's fist would fear to tread.
> 
> Ah, that's better. I knew I logged in for a reason. Now back to it, children. I have more beers to drink, strippers in which to eat strawberries from, a nose to powder and a flat laptop battery. Have a great weekend everybody. Especially you, Katie. :lol:



Thanks Sunshine. I hope you have a beautiful day.


----------



## Leigh (11/12/09)

18 minutes to go and they can jam this job!


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

just to keep the thread moving for adam.....



Renegade said:


> _that thing_ you call a reproductive toolbox. A place where even Jodie Foster's fist would fear to tread.


now you could take that a few ways.
1. toolbox's are useful things. so are you saying that its full of wonderful tools? really useful? 
2. Jodie Foster doesnt strike me as the butch in her relationships. so she's probably more the receiver rather than the giver of fists. So her fist is unlikely to go anywhere. 
3. since when do fists 'tread'. its a hand, not a foot. and its doesnt have 'tread' like a tire or shoe?

now Jase, i can also see your an amatuer at this livin' large thing. normally best to keep food away from dirty strippers, 'powder your nose' off the strippers instead. now the plug thingy that came with the laptop. plug it into the elecrical socket and charge your laptop. you can even use it whilst its charging.

glad i could help.

edit: thought of a number 4.
4. use of the term 'That thing', is a little silly. its a vagina. maybe you nee to read this article 'Vaginas the last taboo'. Dont worry its a newspaper article.


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

not sure this computer game is going to be on the nerd xmas list - colonoscopy-simulator-a-gaming-first

Note to Jase - its 'fir*s*t' not 'fist' in the title. dont get excited.


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

sort of related to the -Shooter/Hunters topic.

funny stuff. silly girl and a gun


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> just to keep the thread moving for adam.....
> 
> 
> now you could take that a few ways.
> ...


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

so in the book, the cat in the hat is telling the children to play with thing 1 and thing 2 was really a brothel madam telling children to play with her working girls? it all makes sense now.


----------



## Renegade (11/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> 4. use of the term 'That thing', is a little silly. its a vagina. maybe you nee to read this article 'Vaginas the last taboo'. Dont worry its a newspaper article.



You play the illusion of cleverness quite well, CM2. But, um... are babies from, or does the reproductive system, exist in the _*vagina *_? I would have accepted womb &/or uterus, in the context of the statement. So very glad you are not my wife's gyno 

Talking about 'a little silly', were we? Perhaps this is what the kids call an 'epic fail'. :lol:


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

Summer Bay is flooding


----------



## chappo1970 (11/12/09)

Crikey!


----------



## Adamt (11/12/09)

Katie said:


> Summer Bay is flooding



Is that your name for it? :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

Renegade said:


> You play the illusion of cleverness quite well, CM2. But, um... are babies from, or does the reproductive system, exist in the _*vagina *_? I would have accepted womb &/or uterus, in the context of the statement. So very glad you are not my wife's gyno
> 
> Talking about 'a little silly', were we? Perhaps this is what the kids call an 'epic fail'. :lol:


touch

however one could argue that it does make part of the system in its entirety.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/12/09)

All this talk of reproductive organs is making me thirsty.


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

Chappo said:


> All this talk of reproductive organs is making me thirsty.


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

Why do frogs like Beer?


----------



## Adamt (11/12/09)

Something to do with the hops?


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Something to do with the hops?



correct


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

i thought frogs prefered wine



:lol:


----------



## nathanR (11/12/09)




----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)




----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

I need a gardner


----------



## Renegade (11/12/09)

Katie said:


> I need a gardner


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

cant see the pic. 
its a fail for either work IT or you Jase


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

Renegade said:


>




Is that a picture of your wife?


----------



## Renegade (11/12/09)

Katie said:


> Is that a picture of your wife?



It's a picture of your mum at last year's xmas barbie. 

C'mon Katie, at least *try* to be a bit clever. At least _*sometimes. 

*_I was considering my last post to be 1109, in line with the liberation date of New York. Should I post through this or stop in the next couple, for good ? All opinions count LOL. 

And please, call me Stu.


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

Renegade said:


> It's a picture of your mum at last year's xmas barbie.
> 
> C'mon Katie, at least *try* to be a bit clever. At least _*sometimes.
> 
> ...


really, a 'your mum' joke? 
i still cant see the pic. so im missing out here.

and whats with stu? whats it short for? stu-pid? :lol: 
yeah i know about as good as a 'your mum' joke


----------



## Steve (11/12/09)

Renegade said:


> And please, call me Stu.



I thought it was Pete?


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> really, a 'your mum' joke?
> i still cant see the pic. so im missing out here.



Its a picture of his wife toolbox!


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

Katie said:


> Its a picture of his wife toolbox!


ahh. so its used to having a lot of power tools in it?


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

Not quite sure about the power bit! Certainly a tool!


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

Katie said:


> Not quite sure about the power bit! Certainly a tool!


I was going for more of the vibrating defininition of powertool, but according to urban dictionary it probably still works.


----------



## jonocarroll (11/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> however one could argue that it does make part of the system in its entirety.


http://cowbirdsinlove.com/549

( For those of you who don't recognise philosophical problems: The Ship of Theseus, The White Horse Dialogue, The Dichotomy Paradox, Being a Brain in a Vat )

I don't recall any of these being extended to the subject in question, but perhaps I just haven't been invited to those types of discussions


----------



## nathanR (11/12/09)

more like this sort


----------



## WarmBeer (11/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> http://cowbirdsinlove.com/549
> 
> ( For those of you who don't recognise philosophical problems: The Ship of Theseus, The White Horse Dialogue, The Dichotomy Paradox, Being a Brain in a Vat )
> 
> I don't recall any of these being extended to the subject in question, but perhaps I just haven't been invited to those types of discussions


----------



## jonocarroll (11/12/09)

Check out dat ass!


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

instead of reviving an old thread, i'll just link it 
just becuase a calendar that classy shouldnt be lost.


----------



## nathanR (11/12/09)

my hobbies include shotting pigs , rooting my man and a lobster meal


----------



## chappo1970 (11/12/09)

Rene I think you should stop at 1109. It will be will good Karma plus Bin Dalai Lama will bless you...


----------



## under (11/12/09)

I no this may be off topic, but thank fark its Friday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

under said:


> I no this may be off topic, but thank fark its Friday!!!!!!!!!



+ 1


----------



## nathanR (11/12/09)

what was the topic ?

+2


----------



## Renegade (11/12/09)

nathanR said:


> what was the topic ?



Citymorgue was talking fondly of Katie's useful vagina.


----------



## Katherine (11/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Citymorgue was talking fondly of Katie's useful vagina.




Oh I missed you!

Can you please send a photo of yourself in your fairy costume?


----------



## nathanR (11/12/09)

im guessing it would look somthing like this


----------



## petesbrew (11/12/09)

I like dark chocolate tim tams and coconut ice.


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Citymorgue was talking fondly of Katie's useful vagina.


Does that mean u hate vaginas? Are u a woman hater? Closet gay? Mother issues? Toolbox issues? 
Oh and yeah TGIF!


----------



## chappo1970 (11/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Citymorgue was talking fondly of Katie's useful vagina.




I would have thought all of them are useful rather than singling anyone out? Like the one on your forehead! :lol:


----------



## raven19 (11/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Ahhh no I will not...
> 
> No brewed beer, no money and I have concrete plans this weekend.




Fair enuf!

All in good time I dare say, dont leave that concrete to set whilst having a beer after placing it!


----------



## WarmBeer (11/12/09)

Love the biffo?


----------



## Renegade (11/12/09)

I have a small confession to make. It's not my birthday today. In the excitement of CM2's recent lyrical challenge from Janet Jackson (thus proving his gay-arse taste in music), I was living the illusion today that *I* was in fact Janet's brother Jermaine, the lead singer from the Jackson Five, a converter to Islam (from Jehova's Witness), and a celebrant of his 55th birthday on the 11th December. After a couple of ciders tonight, I realise that I am *not* Jermaine Jackson

In an unrelated, but just-as-creepy personality shift, to celebrate my 1,109th post on the AHB forum (which is this post right now) I went out and got myself a backyard-scratcher tattoo in an '80's music theme, celebrating "The Weather Girls". Do you guys like it ? I'm thinking of taking it back and exchanging it for something else after I show it off at tomorrow night's Lamb of God gig.


----------



## manticle (11/12/09)

That is an awesome tatt but you should ask them to shift it to your left nut. The influence it might have on the virility of your little soldiers would be worth the slightly odd stares you might get when you imitate a fly's eyes at parties.


----------



## Renegade (11/12/09)

manticle said:


> That is an awesome tatt but you should ask them to shift it to your left nut. The influence it might have on the virility of your little soldiers would be worth the slightly odd stares you might get when you imitate a fly's eyes at parties.



Yes ! That way, when I complete my contortionist's diploma, and get a couple of ribs removed, it would 'speak' so well with the other tattoo that I got on the 25th June this year (when I thought I was George Michael for a day).


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

I'll bite. That 1st tatt is seriously bad taste. Even if u r joking.


----------



## Tony (11/12/09)

anyone got a sugestion for the perfect learners bike......... sports bike...... close to 650 as posible?


----------



## Renegade (11/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Even if *u r* joking.


I don't know. Is your SMS abbreviated communique in good taste ? You only saved yourself four keystrokes, was it worth it? I think that we are becoming chummy lately, hey CM2 ! Good to see that your anger issues are being suppressed. 

Dude, _of course_ that isn't a tattoo of mine. But ****, some dickhead got it done, it doesn't look photoshopped to me.


----------



## Renegade (11/12/09)

Tony said:


> anyone got a sugestion for the perfect learners bike......... sports bike...... close to 650 as posible?



Has the law changed, Tony?...... it used to be 250cc for learners.


----------



## Renegade (11/12/09)

...and the "Virago" was the choice for the cool kids on "L-Plates"

... who didn't know it's an italian word for transvestite.


----------



## Tony (11/12/09)

Well if you wernt so consumed with stiring shit and wasting peoples time in here....... you would know what was happening in the outside world wouldnt you 

You can go to 660 on an "approved" bike...... it goes on power to weight ratio.

Im looking at a new job that will require 160km per day travel..... a bike will get better fuel ecconemy than my V8 ute.


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

On iPhone. Hard to type.

Tony. LAMS sceme now gies on power to weight so u can have bigger bikes. You can even get bikes that have been detuned to provide less power. Those bikes have LAMS at the end. Varies from each state

kawa 250 zzr us still an awsome bike. Suzuki gs500 is also good but not if your over about 5'9.

Edit: beaten.

If u know how to ride a bike and you've just run out of licence or getting it back you could just get a non lams bike. It's only a fine if ur caught. No points lost. but ur not legally insured if in an accident and I'm not recommending this, just letting u know. Lots of info on Netrider.com.au


----------



## Tony (11/12/09)

I dont want to go stupid. Im a new rider and no point getting something highlly powered till i get some experience. Im not in it to kill myself........ just to save some fuel and have a fun toy for weekends.

Im happy to learn on something slower....... i have a family to come home too. Im about 5'10 and about 80kg so im not a big bloke but not tiny either.

Im thinking about a 400 to start with. a 250 could be a bit painful on the highway for 160k's a day

cheers


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

160k a day puts u in cruiser territory almost because of the wear and tear and the riding position. Gs500 would be worth checking out. It's lams legal. Not sure what cruisers are good and LAms legal. I've only every had sports bikes and crap farms bikes. 

Check out Netrider. There's a lot of threads on 'what bike should I get' incl some that ate for commuting.


----------



## raven19 (11/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> 160k a day puts u in cruiser territory almost because of the wear and tear and the riding position. Gs500 would be worth checking out. It's lams legal. Not sure what cruisers are good and LAms legal. I've only every had sports bikes and crap farms bikes.
> 
> Check out Netrider. There's a lot of threads on 'what bike should I get' incl some that ate for commuting.



+1 Tony.

As much as I love my sports bikes, it will hurt after riding that distance every day.

Or do you go the option of putting up with a 250 for 12 months till the R-date comes off the license, then upgrade it for whatever you want?

250's keep their retail in this market.


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

It's 15months min. 3 months before u can go for p's the another 12months. Well it is in Vic. Just go a 250 then upgrade IMO. Raven is right about 250 holding price.


----------



## Tony (11/12/09)

cool thanks folks........ i am looking at a cruiser just for comfort. I was just looking at the Honda VT400. 10K new to ride for 1.5 years. Im over 25 but have to have it for min 12 months on P's plus min 3 months on L's.

Still pleant of other brands to look at. What make is a Gs500...... im new to this 

Should have got it 2 years ago but couldnt afford it. If i get this job i will be able to afford it!

cheers


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/09)

Gs500 is Suzuki but it's a sport bike. Nice seating poition though. U need to go out one weekend and sit on a heap of bikes. Ignore the sales pitch but them walk u they a few bikes. Test them all out so u know what feels right for u. Don't buy new. Buy at least 12 months old. Ur just wasting money otherwise as they severly depreciate in that first 12 months


----------



## Tony (11/12/09)

cheers mate...... i like toe look of the GS500. sounds perfect.

I will have to go shopping i think 

cheers


----------



## Renegade (12/12/09)

Tony said:


> Well if you wernt so consumed with stiring shit and wasting peoples time in here....... you would know what was happening in the outside world wouldnt you



Tony, that was a bit of a low blow. Just because I am not 'up to speed' with current laws concerning learner-riders regulations doeesnt mean I'm out of touch with reality overall. ****, I could ask a dozen mates who are long-term bikers, and none of them would know the current regulations either. 

While 'on topic' with bikes, CM2 can you tell me if this is good value ? It's being sold just up the road at Frazers. 

http://www.buysellmotorcycles.com.au/Advan...motorcycleid=24


----------



## Renegade (12/12/09)

or no other reason than that this is an 'off topic' thread.... 

A *cubic centimetre* or cubic centimeter (symbol *cm3*the abbreviation *cc*, though widely used, is deprecated) is a commonly used unit of volume extending the derived SI-unit cubic metre and corresponds to the volume of a cube measuring 1 cm 1 cm 1 cm. One cubic centimetre corresponds to a volume of 1⁄1,000,000 of a cubic metre, or 1⁄1000 of a litre, or one millilitre; thus, 1 cm3 ≡ 1 mL. The mass of one cubic centimetre of water at 3.98 C (the temperature at which it attains its maximal density) is roughly equal to 1 gram.

Yea, get that into ya !


----------



## brettprevans (12/12/09)

Renegade said:


> While 'on topic' with bikes, CM2 can you tell me if this is good value ? It's being sold just up the road at Frazers.
> 
> http://www.buysellmotorcycles.com.au/Advan...motorcycleid=24



can't even find what a vt750 'ace' is. Closest model I can find is worth about 4k on redbook. So I'd say it's overpriced. I'm more familiar with sports bikes rather than cruisers.


----------



## Renegade (12/12/09)

Hmmm, the VT750 doesn't seem that uncommon on google images

http://images.google.com.au/images?q=honda...ved=0CCMQsAQwAw

Might walk up and take a look once I start my boil for the day.


----------



## Renegade (12/12/09)

Will a dealer let me buy a bike without having to produce a cycle license ?


----------



## Tony (12/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Tony, that was a bit of a low blow. Just because I am not 'up to speed' with current laws concerning learner-riders regulations doeesnt mean I'm out of touch with reality overall. ****, I could ask a dozen mates who are long-term bikers, and none of them would know the current regulations either.



:lol: was fishing for a bite and got one  

i guess our warped sence's of humor clash.

cheers


----------



## Renegade (12/12/09)

Tony said:


> sence's



What does this word mean ?


----------



## Adamt (12/12/09)

They are hundredths of a dollar.


----------



## bum (12/12/09)

Renegade said:


> What does this word mean ?



This from the bloke who used the word "converter" rather than "convert" on the last page!

Oh, the irony is delicious.


----------



## brettprevans (12/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Will a dealer let me buy a bike without having to produce a cycle license ?


Yup. No issue.


----------



## Tony (12/12/09)

Renegade said:


> What does this word mean ?



Im not a cleva spella like some


----------



## bum (12/12/09)

Just had a hot wort shower.

Worked out why more people don't do 23l batches on kitchen stovetops.


----------



## Steve (12/12/09)

Ren its good to see that after you told us you are Iranian you have changed your pic from Saddam to the Ayatollah. 
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Hope you have a super birthday the other day. Did you do anything special?


----------



## Pennywise (12/12/09)

Little fella is havin' a snooze, so I've busted out the G'tar and jammin' to Soundgarden's Louder Than Love. Couldn't be a better day I reckon, kegged an APA as well, might even get another brew down before the days end.


----------



## Sully (12/12/09)

I have decided to come out of the closet and admit I am gay!  




Gay as gay can be.




So gay that even gay people shy from my gayness.




Love




Sully


----------



## WarmBeer (12/12/09)

I'm guessing Chappo is over at Sully's place today, and Sully's gone for a dump without turning his computer off...



Sully said:


> I have decided to come out of the closet and admit I am gay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sully (12/12/09)

WarmBeer gets the prize...




AND Sully is clueless I have done this BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bum (12/12/09)

*using best New Zealand accent*

Chappo, stop being sully.


----------



## Renegade (12/12/09)

Chappo said:


> I really need to talk to you about proper baiting techniques and general fishing tactics.





QuantumBrewer said:


> Wow. I honestly thought it would be harder to troll a troll... I guess the force isn't so strong with this one.





Tony said:


> was fishing for a bite and got one



You lot fail to understand that when you address a person, he/she will respond. Especially if they are as passionate about human interaction as I am. None of you have baited me with anything, you have simply made statements in which I responded to. The 'idiot factor' of Tony & Chappo (and their retarded love children CM2 & Katie) I can forgive, because I possess a modicum of empathy for poor skookin'(k) in our society. Hopefully my occasional words might bring hope to the empty cans. Qu-Bert's shot in the barrel is a bit more complex. 

There's a lot of unfounded self-congratulatory back slapping going on here when it comes to inciting a reaction from moi. Whilst it's all rather whimsically droll, the snide schoolboy comments hardly warrant a catcher's trophy. That's the worm that makes me bite. Nothing prior. The sense of deservedness is what rocks my little tin dinghy. Perhaps the bait is "oh I've caught that wriggly fish Renegade". Make no mistake, I'll shit in your esky before you chop my head off. 



Steve said:


> Hope you have a super birthday the other day. Did you do anything special?


See post #1302. I now know that I am not Jermaine Jackson. Or Greer. If I was, I would spell my name with a G. Sort of weird saying "Genegade" though. Or "Gtu". Or "Gay-Son". (yea, I wont let you lot have that one).


Steve said:


> Ren its good to see that after you told us you are Iranian you have changed your pic from Saddam to the Ayatollah.



I did NOT say I was Iranian, I said I was of Iranian heritage. Just as you might be some convict Mick if we burrowed into the rotted roots of your family tree. I'm dinky-bloody-di (whatever that means). Got me first root in a holden ute and all! Quite frankly (if I may be Frank for a moment) you strike me as a little bit of a xenophobe, Steve. 

As far as the Saddam image is concerned, I have respect for him, as I do for all great leaders. Under his rule, the Iraqi people had free health care, better than here, the poor were not taxed. Invaders were kept at bay for a while, so he protected his people. Don't talk to me about the genocide against the Kurdish if you have EVER drank a German beer and not felt the pain of a million gassed Jews (citations needed)

I don't care that Iran & Iraq were once at war, because the truth is that the game was a shifting of pawns by a far bigger superpower. 

Chappo has an avatar of Ned Kelly, who contributed NOTHING to Australian society, nor is his legacy rippled through modern society - but helmet-head Ned stands in high regard as some sort of ******* national hero. For what ? Being a criminal, a cop killer & an outlaw. Woo bloody hoo for Ned Kelly. Do you people now how many bogans get Ned tattoos ? It's disgraceful. 

Should I bring back the Obama Osama Bin Laden photo? 



bum said:


> This from the bloke who used the word "converter" rather than "convert" on the last page!



If one brews, they are a brewer. 
One who smokes is a smoker
Jermaine Jackson is a converter to Islam. 

The rules of language change sometimes. Here's a puzzle..... 

Wendy plays the trombone, she is a trombonist. 
Steve drive race cars... what do we call him? 

A bloody good bloke, is what. 

As an aside, I just spend 6 ******* hours brewing today. I really need a manservant. 

Yea, manservant.


----------



## bum (12/12/09)

I'll have to inform my wife that I am now happy to be called 'sexist'.


----------



## Renegade (12/12/09)

_bummer_


----------



## Pollux (12/12/09)

6 hours brewing???

Double brew day I take it?


----------



## Adamt (12/12/09)

Bummist?


----------



## Pollux (12/12/09)

Moving the topic on....

My daughter met her first shopping centre Santa today..........She then proceeded to instruct him to leave her presents under her Christmas Tree......


mmmmm, do I bust out the big boots and baby powder to make Santa footprints across the lounge room this year or save it for next year???


----------



## Renegade (12/12/09)

MODS ! PLEASE ! 

I declare this thread locked.


----------



## Adamt (12/12/09)




----------



## Pollux (12/12/09)

bahaahaha, nice one Adam.....


----------



## Renegade (12/12/09)

No WAY ! You deactivated the lasers !


----------



## Renegade (12/12/09)

and then... but only then...


----------



## newguy (12/12/09)

Pollux said:


> mmmmm, do I bust out the big boots and baby powder to make Santa footprints across the lounge room this year or save it for next year???



Go for it. My girls still talk about the year they found reindeer poop on the front lawn (4 years ago now). Chocolate covered raisins if you're wondering.


----------



## Sully (12/12/09)

Renegade heard you were in the market for some good times? PM me big boy! :wub: 




Love Sully


----------



## brettprevans (12/12/09)

if anyone in melbourne wants any rosemary i have some massive bushes that im getting rid of. Ive taken what cuttings/parts i want but there is a riduclous amount. incl a bush thats about 60cm high and about 80-100cm wide. all yours for the price of diddle squat.


----------



## Sully (12/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> ...diddle squat.



You can squat on my diddle big boy! :wub:


----------



## bum (12/12/09)

Sully said:


> You can squat on my diddle big boy! :wub:



Happy 1000th, Sully!


----------



## bum (12/12/09)

Man, the board has been pretty dead lately. Is it silly season or something I said?


----------



## bum (12/12/09)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I'm eating these Korean pumpkin chips. Pretty rad.


----------



## Adamt (13/12/09)

Deader than disco in here. Do you all have lives or something?


----------



## ben_sa (13/12/09)

Shit.... talk about an echo, ive been at work since 4.30am waiting for someone to punch something in here


----------



## warra48 (13/12/09)

I love this Doctor! 






*Q: Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true? *
A: Your heart only good for so many beats, and that it...don't waste on exercise. Everything wear out eventually. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; it like saying you extend life of car by driving faster. Want to live longer? Take nap. 

*Q: Should I cut down on meat and eat more fruits and vegetables? 
*A: You must grasp logistical efficiency. What does cow eat? Hay and corn. And what are these? Vegetables. So steak is nothing more than efficient mechanism of delivering vegetables to your system. Need grain? Eat chicken. Beef also good source of field grass (green leafy vegetable). And pork chop can give you 100% of recommended daily allowance of vegetable product. 

*Q: Should I reduce my alcohol intake? * 
A: No, not at all. Wine made from fruit. Brandy is distilled wine, that mean they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Bottom up! 

*Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio? 
*A: Well, if you have body and you have fat, your ratio one to one. If you have two bodies, your ratio two to one, etc. 

*Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program? *
A: Can't think of single one, sorry. My philosophy is: No pain...good! 



*Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you? * 
A: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food are fried these day in vegetable oil. In fact, they permeated by it. How could getting more vegetable be bad for you?!? 
*
Q*: *Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the middle? *
A: Definitely not! When you exercise muscle, it get bigger. You should only be doing sit-up if you want bigger stomach. 

*Q: Is chocolate bad for me? *
A: Are you crazy?!? HEL-LO-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable! It best feel-good food around! 

*Q: Is swimming good for your figure? ** 
*A: If swimming good for your figure, explain whale to me.. 

*Q: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle? 
*A: Hey! 'Round' a shape! 

Well, I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets. 



AND.....

1. The Japanese eat very little fat
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us.

2. The Mexicans eat a lot of fat
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

3. The Chinese drink very little red wine 
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us.

4. The Italians drink a lot of red wine
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

5. The Germans drink a lot of beer and eat lots of sausages and fats 
and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

CONCLUSION:

*Eat and drink what you like.
Speaking English is apparently what kills you. *


----------



## Pollux (13/12/09)

This is possibly the lightest in colour, alcohol and bitterness beer I have made in a LONG time, but damn it's good.....



> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 23.00 L
> Boil Size: 28.69 L
> ...





I reckon another 3-4 days on the gas and it's going to be perfect......Should be awesome for Xmas day.


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/12/09)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Pollux (13/12/09)

Yes, just realised that.....Oh well, it's there now.


----------



## Adamt (13/12/09)

Pollux said:


> This is possibly the lightest in colour, alcohol and bitterness beer I have made in a LONG time, but damn it's good.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pollux (14/12/09)

lol, posting of beer/brewing topic in off-topic thread......

Why did that seem like a good idea?


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

And GOOD MORNING to all my pals in AHB land. Welcome to a new week.


----------



## Adamt (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


>



Embed FAIL


----------



## brettprevans (14/12/09)

Finished sorting out all my brewing gear post move and got it all nicely set up now (stock inside, the rig is outside). Now the place looks like a LHBS. I even found a few tins of goo from a couple years back.


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Embed FAIL



Harumph. Worked inthe preview. 

To Moonbuggy..... and Adam for pointing it out....


----------



## Adamt (14/12/09)

Haha, probably works for you as you have the image in your cache... it now shows for me after opening the URL.

And piano-accordions are awesome.


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Haha, probably works for you as you have the image in your cache... it now shows for me after opening the URL.
> 
> And piano-accordions are awesome.



I'm partial to the harmonium, myself. 

This is my last week at work for the year. Bring on Friday YEAAAAAHHHHHH! !


----------



## raven19 (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


> I'm partial to the harmonium, myself.
> 
> This is my last week at work for the year. Bring on Friday YEAAAAAHHHHHH! !



Ah you lucky bugger!  

2 more weeks here.... unfortunately.

Boo to work, hurray to beer!


----------



## brettprevans (14/12/09)

friday's my last day for 4 weeks. first holiday ive had in almost 2 years bar some time off this year for my ankle reconstruction.


----------



## warra48 (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


> I'm partial to the harmonium, myself.



So, you like pedalling on the spot?
What are some of your favourite tunes you play on the harmonium?


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

I don't play one myself. Quite difficult to find exotic instruments in Australia. And anyway, a Midi-Controller keyboard is way more versatile, wth far less work. Pedalling? The instrument I'm referrring to (well the instrument used in a lot of Indian Ragas) is hand-pumped and played on the ground (sounds like Chappo's sexy-time when he's home alone), and I thought it was specifically designed for Indian music, having 22 half-tones to the octave, as opposed to 12 semitones in a western octave. Actually i don't even think 22 semitones to an octave can be called semitones or half-tones. So the principle is sketchy. But I really don't think a harmonium has foot pedals, considering the instrument and the player both sit on the ground. Anyway, what do I care, I'm not an curry-munching Punjabi busker. 

This board is sloooooow today. Can someone post a photo of their gonads?


----------



## raven19 (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


> This board is sloooooow today. Can someone post a photo of their gonads?



:icon_vomit:


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/12/09)

They're not mine, but this pic is still for you Renegade:






Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


> And anyway, a Midi-Controller keyboard is way more versatile, wth far less work.



BUT WHERE'S THE SOUL?!


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/12/09)

Renegade + soul??? i don't think so  

Cheers SJ


----------



## warra48 (14/12/09)

There are obviously other harmoniums than the Indian variety.

This is what I was talking about. I learned to play on one we had in our home when I was a boy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonium


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

Adamt said:


> BUT WHERE'S THE SOUL?!



Mine has weighted keys and they are velocity sensitive, much like a true piano, but with a bazillion sound output options via PC software (including REAL recorded samples taken at various mic placements from Abbey Rd studios - The Mrs Mills piono kicks arse)




Supra-Jim said:


> Renegade + soul??? i don't think so



I'll have you know that many people think otherwise. Almost hourly the words _'You are Soul' _is said to me by my colleagues.


----------



## jonocarroll (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Almost hourly the words _'You are Soul' _is said to me by my colleagues.


That's funny - do you cut off everyone's sentences, or just your colleagues?

If you had kept listening, you would have also heard the last syllable.... as in "you are so lame."

I fully understand the irony in making such a lame pun, but choose to ignore that fact for now, you count--ry music lover. 

( let's hope you stop listening 5 syllables short this time )


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

For someone with such a self proclaimed cleverness, that really was a silly, nonsensical retort, Qu-Bert. Have you been drinking? I assume there's a reason for the lull in your otherwise clever contributions. 

Zero points for you, nerd.


----------



## jonocarroll (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Have you been drinking?









... I'm not _drunk_.



Renegade said:


> For someone with such a self proclaimed cleverness, that really was a silly, nonsensical retort, Qu-Bert. I assume there's a reason for the lull in your otherwise clever contributions.


Ah, I see you are unfamiliar with my penchant for terrible jokes. Ye shall learn.



Renegade said:


> Zero points for you, nerd.


Oh, please, dispenser of points, please sir, may I have just one? I have a wife and kids and just three points per week to live on.


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

Have you seen this handy board feature, Q-Bert? 

_*My Controls> Manage Ignored Users> Add a new user to the list>Renegade*_

Although we know that your fascination with me is simply too strong to not keep up with my posts. Let's face it, you love me more than you do your own mother. Please try and find the inner strength to ignore my posts via the board function, even for a week. The abstinence shall make you a stronger woman. 

And for the record that last one was a_ terrible _attempt as humour (or malice, who knows, either way it sucked. Hard). Please try harder if you wish to address me in future.


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

Also, anyone else who gets _genuinly_ upset with my insightful posts, as Qu-Bert does, first of all, snap out of it, but if that's implausible then feel free to request the Moderators disable my account on whatever grounds you see fit. As I know everything there is to know about brewing (within the first 1000 posts), my time here now is largely for frivolity amongst like-minded compadres.


----------



## jonocarroll (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Have you seen this handy board feature, Q-Bert?
> 
> _*My Controls> Manage Ignored Users> Add a new user to the list>Renegade*_


What? And miss out on the fun. This strikes me as odd...



Renegade said:


> Also, anyone else who gets _genuinly_ upset with my insightful posts, *as Qu-Bert does* ...


Ah, I see - you have mistaken my 'give it to him as good as he gives it' for being upset. I have posted my replies wearing with nothing but a smile, just for you (take that as you will). Eagerly waiting for the next fishing attempt, the next 'look at me, I'm different from the socially accepted norm', the next 'i can haz confrontashun?'

I'm yet to figure out why you think I'm actually upset by your posts - they're hilarious. Just watching as those tiny cogs turn in their predictable fashion to squeeze out another contrary opinion with the pathetic belief that it is somehow novel... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrary_%28social_role%29

You, sir/madam, are the clown of the forum. I relish in the entertainment value, and only stop short of thanking you for it because of the fact that so few others seem to recognise this representation.

Now, if you please, ride off into the sunset on your horse. Backwards would be the most fittingly hilarious position. Off to one of the other forums where you try to 'invite discussion' on topical matters... That's right, Google knows where you hide. h34r:


----------



## Adamt (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


> As I know everything there is to know about brewing (within the first 1000 posts), my time here now is largely for frivolity amongst like-minded compadres.



I guarantee you don't know all there is to know, but rather all one may need to know.


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

A fanciful series of statements, which barely veil your frustrations at may lack of appreciation re: your alleged wit. You don't _need _to impress me, Qu-Bert. Be your own person. please. For the sake of your peers.


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

Adamt said:


> I guarantee you don't know all there is to know, but rather all one may need to know.



Nope. I have the lot covered to the point of 'expertise'. :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Have you seen this handy board feature, Q-Bert?
> 
> _*My Controls> Manage Ignored Users> Add a new user to the list>Renegade*_
> 
> ...


Please, noooooooooooooooooo!

My work day is boring enough as it is


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

Who would like me to remove myself from the forum for good ?


----------



## Pollux (14/12/09)

I prefer to simply just scroll past your posts and laugh at those who feed your trolling instincts....


----------



## jonocarroll (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


> A fanciful series of statements, which barely veil your frustrations at may lack of appreciation re: your alleged wit. You don't _need _to impress me, Qu-Bert. Be your own person. please. For the sake of your peers.


 :blink: 

Oh, now I get it - you thought I cared about your opinions? Looking back through the posts I can see what you were trying to do there, in the way that one might interpret a dirty nappy as an expression of a young child's artistic freedom. So much effort too - I almost feel bad for not catching on. Almost.

Sadly (very, in your case) I have no interest whatsoever in your opinions of me or my personality. I see our interaction (the 'our' in that sentence being of undetermined origins, as I was originally just joining in) on this forum as akin to taunting a bear in a cage with some food, even though the sign clearly says 'do not feed the bears'. It will surely get pissed off, and yell back, or try to grab the food. It may walk to the back of the cage where it can't see me, and I will eventually get bored of throwing things. In the end though, it's a bear behind a cage. I'll go home, and the bear will yell at the next person to come along taunt it with food. Perhaps it's my fault for joining in.

The lesson:








When a sign says "Do not feed the bears," man, you better not feed the bears.






(that was waaaay too much of a setup... I should probably do some work now).


----------



## bum (14/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Have you seen this handy board feature, Q-Bert?
> 
> _*My Controls> Manage Ignored Users> Add a new user to the list>Renegade*_



That process was in such demand that there's now a dedicated feature just for you?

Impressive.


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

Can somebody tell me if QB believes he is a bear or the one taunting a bear ? <_< 

Pollux has the right approach. One would have assumed that someone as clever as Qu-Bert would have caught on posts ago. But no, perhaps that projected cleverness upon which he standeth is nothing more than an educated bamboozlement of others. Shame, I see through him like a plate glass window. (ouch, bad analogy.. but I'm keeping it simple for Queen-Bee)

Soon this thread shall be locked.


----------



## nathanR (14/12/09)




----------



## nathanR (14/12/09)

next topic cooking with balls


----------



## Adamt (14/12/09)

nathanR said:


> next topic cooking with balls



Didn't you read the thread title? 

NO TOPIC.


----------



## nathanR (14/12/09)

next NO TOPIC cooking with balls


----------



## Sully (14/12/09)

Cooking with Balls by Tess Tickles??


----------



## drew9242 (14/12/09)

Pollux said:


> I prefer to simply just scroll past your posts and laugh at those who feed your trolling instincts....




Yea same, if i read all his posts it does my head in.


----------



## Steve (14/12/09)

Hi Ren. Hows the house sitting going for Jayse? Will he be home for Christmas? Have you got his Christmas tree up yet?
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Loved your post the other day...and after looking up wikipedia im definately not a xenophobe.


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

Not till March, mate. And he's not exactly a big fan of christmas, but what he doesn't know wont hurt him (so a tree's already gone up in the loungeroom for the kids sake)

PS Steve I wasn't aware that you know my brother. Maybe I wouldn't have been such an asshole to you if I knew you were mates.


----------



## Adamt (14/12/09)

Ahh... so you're going to stop taking your medicine in March then?


----------



## Renegade (14/12/09)

God no, daddy says I'll never be off the clozapine.


----------



## bum (14/12/09)

mai turnz nao?


----------



## Adamt (15/12/09)

Yep, go ahead bum. I'm bored, waiting to see how many GLS supporters will have a go at me for slandering him.


----------



## Pennywise (15/12/09)

I'm starting stock take tomorrow


----------



## Katherine (15/12/09)

I had a fantastic weekend!


----------



## petesbrew (15/12/09)

Katie said:


> I had a fantastic weekend!


Always good to hear, Katie  
I nursed my hungover head through friday and sunday without too many dramas.


----------



## Adamt (15/12/09)

I need some more side-entertainment to keep me sane today. The rest of the week will fly by with the cricket on!


----------



## Katherine (15/12/09)

Adamt said:


> I need some more side-entertainment to keep me sane today. The rest of the week will fly by with the cricket on!




That would so make me sleep!


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/12/09)

Adamt said:


> I need some more side-entertainment to keep me sane today. The rest of the week will fly by with the cricket on!




Do water skiing squirrels take your fancy?











 for the video!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (15/12/09)

lol

That needs Benny Hill music.


----------



## brettprevans (15/12/09)

cleaning out the freezer.
so today is another defrosted meal from a while ago. some sort of maccaroni, mincemeat and veggi pasta. verdict = bland, watery and very,...well....crap. only managed to eat about 1/4. bugger. yesterday;s defrosted meal was great. today not so much. 8/50


----------



## WarmBeer (15/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> cleaning out the freezer.
> so today is another defrosted meal from a while ago. some sort of maccaroni, mincemeat and veggi pasta. verdict = bland, watery and very,...well....crap. only managed to eat about 1/4. bugger. yesterday;s defrosted meal was great. today not so much. 8/50


Don't just give us your overall score. We want to see your full breakdown as per a BJCP sheet


----------



## drsmurto (15/12/09)

Sully said:


> Cooking with Balls by Tess Tickles??



Ball chef by Frenzal Rhomb

Cricket starts tomorrow and i cant believe Stuart Clark hasn't received a call-up.


----------



## Renegade (15/12/09)

I have to fly to NZ for a several days for work (not happy about that), so you lot will have to survive without me. In my absense I shall be pondering the very clever riddle from Qu-Bert as to whether he's the bear or the bear-tormentor. With any luck, it shall be solved when I next log in. Early hunches make me think he's the cage between the two. 

Till then, later Bitches. B) 

PS Smurto - Used to love the 'Rhomb. What was that EP from way back when, "Dick Sandwich"? Maybe someone can post the cover art.


----------



## Katherine (15/12/09)

Renegade said:


> I have to fly to NZ for a several days for work (not happy about that), so you lot will have to survive without me. In my absense I shall be pondering the very clever riddle from Qu-Bert as to whether he's the bear or the bear-tormentor. With any luck, it shall be solved when I next log in. Early hunches make me think he's the cage between the two.
> 
> Till then, later Bitches. B)
> 
> PS Smurto - Used to love the 'Rhomb. What was that EP from way back when, "Dick Sandwich"? Maybe someone can post the cover art.




You will be missed!


----------



## nathanR (15/12/09)




----------



## Pennywise (15/12/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Cricket starts tomorrow and i cant believe Stuart Clark hasn't received a call-up.




I can't believe he hasn't either


----------



## Adamt (15/12/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Ball chef by Frenzal Rhomb
> 
> Cricket starts tomorrow and i cant believe Stuart Clark hasn't received a call-up.



Though I don't think he would have been called up anyway (CA seem to linger with old has-been batsmen while continually blooding and chucking out new young bowlers), he is injured


----------



## Adamt (15/12/09)

Today (and the rest of the week's) lunch is "Mindaloo" (Mild Vindaloo).

Warmbeer: find me some style guidelines and I'll judge it!


----------



## brettprevans (15/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Today (and the rest of the week's) lunch is "Mindaloo" (Mild Vindaloo).
> 
> Warmbeer: find me some style guidelines and I'll judge it!


thought you said minge-aloo for a second. :huh: 

score sheet coming right up

Category # _______ Subcategory (a-f) ______ Entry #
Subcategory (spell out)
Special Ingredients: 
Comments 
Aroma (as appropriate for style) _________/12
Comment on malt, hops, esters, and other aromatics

Appearance (as appropriate for style) _________/ 3
Comment on color, clarity, and head (retention, color, and texture)

Flavour___________/20
Comment on malt, hops, fermentation characteristics, balance, finish/aftertaste, and other flavor characteristics


Mouthfeel (as appropriate for style) _________/ 5
Comment on body, carbonation, warmth, creaminess, astringency, and other palate sensations


Overall Impression _________/10
Comment on overall drinking pleasure associated with entry, give suggestions for improvement

Total _________/50


----------



## brettprevans (15/12/09)

defrosted mince & veggie pasta
aroma - 2
typical rehated pasta and meat smell with hints of DMS. very weak smell. needed more kick, would suggest freshness is an issue.

appearance -2
looks quite tasty. good looking form clumps of meat and well formed veg and pasta. kept its shape pretty well when moving it around with a spoon. best aspect of the dish.

Flavour - 2
not sure you can use this on a bjcp scoresheet but here it goes. :icon_vomit: watery, lifeless and fairly bland. suggest that a lot fo the 'water' that come out of the dish when defrosting contained a lot of the flavour. frshness must be an issue. 

Mouthfeel -1
whilst the textures were ok in the meat and pasta it didnt feel right. slightly rubbery and mushy. very unplesent to eat.

Overall impression - 1
whilst appearance was promising the real thing failed to deliver. Suggest eating when fresh and not keeping it so long. This may have been good in prime, but it seems to have past. please try and resubmit one in its prime.

total 8


----------



## nathanR (15/12/09)

you lunch must be like the sao's that I took to work for morning tea Ithaught would be good but later found out they had been in the back of the cupbord for at least 6 months 

tasted like vegemite and a combonation of old rags and cardboard


----------



## brettprevans (15/12/09)

im probably being harsh. i think 11 is the bare minimum bcjp score you should be giving.


----------



## Katherine (15/12/09)

nathanR said:


> you lunch must be like the sao's that I took to work for morning tea Ithaught would be good but later found out they had been in the back of the cupbord for at least 6 months
> 
> tasted like vegemite and a combonation of old rags and cardboard



:icon_vomit:


----------



## WarmBeer (15/12/09)

nathanR said:


> tasted like vegemite and a combonation of old rags and cardboard


Smother it in enough Vegemite, and anything tastes good.

Vegemite, to quote one of our lesser known breweries - Made. From. Beer.


----------



## bum (15/12/09)

A few months late, obviously, but it gave me a giggle nonetheless.


----------



## bum (15/12/09)

http://www.viddler.com/explore/failblog/videos/360/


----------



## Adamt (15/12/09)




----------



## Pennywise (16/12/09)

Only good thing about doing stock take is that work pays for some pizzas for lunch. mmmm, meatlovers pizza. If only they'd let me have a beer with it


----------



## warra48 (16/12/09)

This one's hard to believe.
Just the noise would rattle your fillings.


----------



## Katherine (16/12/09)

At last a 15 year vision for Perth


----------



## brettprevans (16/12/09)

is this looing at CBD from kings park or is kings park to the left? from memory its to the left?


----------



## Katherine (16/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> is this looing at CBD from kings park or is kings park to the left? from memory its to the left?



Kings Park is on the left!


----------



## petesbrew (16/12/09)

Very nice Katie,

Here's Sydney's 15 year vision. Suprisingly, we are already ahead of schedule.


----------



## nathanR (16/12/09)

if anybody has lived in perth they will know that it will never happen and if it does it will be a half assed atempt that will take for ever 

they will also have numerous union strikes go over budget and will look nothing like the orignal and nobody will visit it 

and in 10 years it will look like a rubish dump


----------



## pbrosnan (16/12/09)

Eff me some people are sensitive around here! I see that the "What happened to butters thread" has been locked. Very strange as it was on to its 2nd page so obviuosly people were using it. Also I had some free advice in response to some offered by someone called Nick I think. Honestly this is a place for grown ups. The post was in the "Off topic" forum. What's the problem? It's becoming such that the in crowd are running the place. I mean noone called anyone a "dickhead" did they? MAybe we need some accountabilty given that the admins are spending our donations?


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/12/09)

Questioning mod decisions is a hanging offence around here.


----------



## petesbrew (16/12/09)

That's it. Screw you guys, I'm going home for a hydrometer sample.


----------



## .DJ. (16/12/09)

pbrosnan said:


> Eff me some people are sensitive around here! I see that the "What happened to butters thread" has been locked. Very strange as it was on to its 2nd page so obviuosly people were using it. Also I had some free advice in response to some offered by someone called Nick I think. Honestly this is a place for grown ups. The post was in the "Off topic" forum. What's the problem? It's becoming such that the in crowd are running the place. I mean noone called anyone a "dickhead" did they? MAybe we need some accountabilty given that the admins are spending our donations?


This post to be deleted in 3....2.....1.......


----------



## raven19 (16/12/09)

Watson just got out for 89... so close to that ton again... yet so far.

Aussies 1/132


----------



## pbrosnan (16/12/09)

.DJ. said:


> This post to be deleted in 3....2.....1.......


Remarkably I'm still here. But compared to some of the other non-brewing forums I post on this place is like a fricking Stalag. Those modertator muppets have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Adamt (16/12/09)

The mods do what they need to do, to keep relative peace, they don't get paid nor spned donation money. 

Butters just doesn't want to post here anymore, he doesn't want the pressre to help people, he doesn't want to deal with dickheads, doesn't want the begging for him to return, he doesn't want fanfare for his exit. No need to discuss it anymore.


----------



## bum (16/12/09)

Unless people wish to.


----------



## bum (16/12/09)

Ahaha. Just read that thread.



> "Last word."
> 
> *takes bat and ball, goes home*


----------



## pbrosnan (16/12/09)

Adamt said:


> The mods do what they need to do, to keep relative peace, they don't get paid nor spned donation money.
> 
> Butters just doesn't want to post here anymore, he doesn't want the pressre to help people, he doesn't want to deal with dickheads, doesn't want the begging for him to return, he doesn't want fanfare for his exit. No need to discuss it anymore.


Must have been a hell of a guy (sob). Anyway is it the case that he threatened to kill Darren?


----------



## kook (16/12/09)

pbrosnan said:


> Eff me some people are sensitive around here! I see that the "What happened to butters thread" has been locked. Very strange as it was on to its 2nd page so obviuosly people were using it. Also I had some free advice in response to some offered by someone called Nick I think. Honestly this is a place for grown ups. The post was in the "Off topic" forum. What's the problem? It's becoming such that the in crowd are running the place. I mean noone called anyone a "dickhead" did they? MAybe we need some accountabilty given that the admins are spending our donations?



It is locked because some people simply can't discuss these topics without it turning into a finger pointing and abuse fest. A lot of people seem to have forgotten RDWHAHB.




pbrosnan said:


> Remarkably I'm still here. But compared to some of the other non-brewing forums I post on this place is like a fricking Stalag. Those modertator muppets have too much time on their hands.




Actually - we don't. If posts are reported as being abusive, we get an email and respond.


Drop me a PM - I'm happy to discuss it with you over a beer.


----------



## bum (17/12/09)

Woah! First funny Chuck Norris joke in about 5 years.


----------



## raven19 (17/12/09)

Go Chuck!


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/12/09)




----------



## Adamt (17/12/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> http://www.flashasylum.com/db/files/Comics/Matt/Furries,-The-only-people-who-take-the-birds-and-the-bees-metaphor-literally..png[img][/quote]
> 
> Damned Websense - "Adult Content" filtered.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/12/09)

Well this should shut ya down for a weekthen Adam!


----------



## jayse (17/12/09)

Another nice photo from the queensland case swap I gather chappo


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/12/09)

No, I believe that is Chappo's mojo, finally returned!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (17/12/09)

That man can literally spank the monkey.


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/12/09)

Dammit, today is dragging on & on..................................

Cheers SJ


----------



## WarmBeer (17/12/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Dammit, today is dragging on & on..................................
> 
> Cheers SJ


Agreed.

The closer we get to Xmas, the less interesting posts on AHB.

Doesn't help that the human flame hasn't made an appearance on this thread for a couple of days. He's always "entertaining"


----------



## raven19 (17/12/09)

Can North get a ton in the test match?

Hussey got out on 82...

it tis a slooooow day here too.


----------



## Adamt (17/12/09)

At this rate, Haddin will get there before North!


----------



## chappo1970 (17/12/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Doesn't help that the human flame hasn't made an appearance on this thread for a couple of days. He's always "entertaining"




Yeah where is Jase errr... Renegade?

Sucks to you guys I'm on 4 weeks holidays already!

@Adamt - BTW your comment on the Hop Buy thread "Midvale"? It's soooo true I am a moron. You wouldn't believe how many times I actually do do it?


----------



## Adamt (17/12/09)

Im waiting for the influx of off-topic posts since the "on-topic" off-topic thread has been closed


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Sucks to you guys I'm on 4 weeks holidays already!



Then get brewing fool! Those kegs/fermenters arn't going to fill themselves

(You'll want to have something to show off at the next Midvale class re-union! h34r: )

Cheers SJ :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (17/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Im waiting for the influx of off-topic posts since the "on-topic" off-topic thread has been closed



And I was just starting to wind up too!



Supra-Jim said:


> Then get brewing fool! Those kegs/fermenters arn't going to fill themselves
> 
> (You'll want to have something to show off at the next Midvale class re-union! h34r: )
> 
> Cheers SJ :icon_cheers:



How's work going SJ? SLOOOOOWWWWWW enough for ya? LOL!


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/12/09)

Too effn slow, good thing i only have 30mins to go!!!! Then i can race home and get stuck into 4*'s AIPA that i kegged last night :icon_drool2: :icon_drunk: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (17/12/09)

SJ. time to taste the pliney i recon. i want to know what you think.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/12/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Too effn slow, good thing i only have 30mins to go!!!! Then i can race home and get stuck into 4*'s AIPA that i kegged last night :icon_drool2: :icon_drunk:
> 
> Cheers SJ




 That cut me deep SJ! May as well crack another VB RAW!


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/12/09)

I agree CM2, maybe a double edged sword however, if it's good (and i have no doubt it will be) I will have to start tracking down the rest of that batch!!!! 

Will throw it in the fridge as soon as i get home.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (17/12/09)

The aussies on the alternate Richie Benaud special:

Four for four four four

Make that Five for


----------



## Pollux (17/12/09)

Ahhhh,

Weihenstephan Kristal Weissbier.............


Just what I need in this heat....


----------



## Steve (17/12/09)

I just had a nice lunch at the Wig n Pen :beerbang:


----------



## raven19 (17/12/09)

Another ton gone begging.... what the fark are they doing!?


----------



## Adamt (17/12/09)

Someone put somethign in Haddin's drink at the drinks break, he just stopped dead.

I would rather see 8 people make 50s than 1 person make a centure and the rest fail...


----------



## chappo1970 (17/12/09)

raven19 said:


> Another ton gone begging.... what the fark are they doing!?




Keeping it more interesting than the first test? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Adamt (17/12/09)

Another one down in the 80s!


----------



## bum (17/12/09)

Chappo, your black pot call in The Thread That Dare Not Speak Its Name was excellent. Not getting into the personal thing between you two, not my biz, but the line was extremely well formed. You should be putting that one on your resume.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/12/09)

bum said:


> Chappo, your black pot call in The Thread That Dare Not Speak Its Name was excellent. Not getting into the personal thing between you two, not my biz, but the line was extremely well formed. You should be putting that one on your resume.



Why shucks Bum, you are making me blush.

I really have nothing against Warren and I hope it's water under the bridge but I can't help standing my ground. Put it this way step on my toes hard enough and I will bite! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Adamt (17/12/09)

Yippy ki yay mother fucker!


----------



## Renegade (18/12/09)

Katie said:


> You will be missed!





WarmBeer said:


> The closer we get to Xmas, the less interesting posts on AHB /snip/ Doesn't help that the human flame hasn't made an appearance on this thread for a couple of days. He's always "entertaining"





Chappo said:


> Yeah where is Jase errr... Renegade?



Back on Aussie Terra Firma, bitches.. so you can breath easy now. The Renegade fan-base always stirs when I'm absent, but at least this time I warned you all, my children. 

Has there been a conclusion to the Queer-Bear scenario? 

Interesting to note the 'drama on the high seas' thread topic variations of late. Cheap kegs, misplaced lottery number allocations, a challenge to the authority, Nazi Fathers, a chinese brew adventure X 100, a locked thread. 

None of which I have contributed to. 

Yet.


----------



## ben_sa (18/12/09)

although it being near on 1.30am, i look at the online users, saw your name renegade, and came straight to this post lol!


----------



## Renegade (18/12/09)

pbrosnan said:


> Honestly this is a place for grown ups.


Oh yeah? Well you're a grown-up elitist, and I'm telling my daddy on you. I might even tell him you touched me... THERE. 

**bwah** Poppa Chappo... pbrosnan wont let us kids play here anymore. Can you punch him in the ballsack? 


pbrosnan said:


> (sic) MAybe we need some accountabilty given that the admins are spending our donations?



Admins or Moderators? Without the bleeding-heart donations, this site would still be cranking a few dollars each year. Look at the target market advertising opportunity. Wild undervaluation would hypothesise $5k p/a as a ready-reckoner. Four advertisers. Or five if EBS/TBS are not related. 

$20k a year for a 'business' that runs itself is a pretty good concept. Annual running costs would be <$5k. Personally I'm thinking <$1k. For a 'set & forget' moneyspinner. With the placement of good, cheap management staff. 

If the moderators arent getting paid - well, I reckon theyre being screwed. 




peas_and_corn said:


> Questioning mod decisions is a hanging offence around here.



Fook. You tell me that now ? 




.DJ. said:


> This post to be deleted in 3....2.....1.......



Yea, dude. You squirm in fear. 




pbrosnan said:


> Must have been a hell of a guy (sob). Anyway is it the case that he threatened to kill Darren?


It doesn't matter. Many thought of him as a god, so this behavior was celebrated when the suspension was administered. 

Crazy, Crazy standards, I'll give you that, pbrosnan


----------



## Renegade (18/12/09)

ben_sa said:


> although it being near on 1.30am, i look at the online users, saw your name renegade, and came straight to this post lol!



Such public proclamations may see you hung, my son. Walk away while you still can.


----------



## bum (18/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Has there been a conclusion to the Queer-Bear scenario?



Nope. You're still the only one who thinks this issue has any legs.


----------



## Adamt (18/12/09)

It smells like poo outside.


----------



## Renegade (18/12/09)

This thread is no longer acceptable. 

Locked.


----------



## nathanR (18/12/09)

Unlocked


----------



## brettprevans (18/12/09)

Adamt said:


> It smells like poo outside.


funny you should say that. riding to work this morning and for about 200m along a main road all i could smell was poo. couldnt have just been someone loading their garden up with manure as it stunk for far too long. very weird

with any luck CUB will be brewing when i leave work and i get that lovely brewing smell for a good couple kms.


----------



## raven19 (18/12/09)

Picked up wicket number 3 on the second ball of the day.

The pitch still looks like a road.


----------



## raven19 (18/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> with any luck CUB will be brewing when i leave work and i get that lovely brewing smell for a good couple kms.



Yeah West End have that same brew smell too.

Too bad what comes out in bottles from there tastes like cats piss.


----------



## jonocarroll (18/12/09)

Renegade said:


> This thread is no longer acceptable.
> 
> Locked.


Heh. Hilarious to think that despite the number of times you suggest that, you don't seem to wield any actual power over the matter.

In fact, your absence was barely noticed since we uploaded a contrary-bot with the same username - any time someone expresses opinion over a social norm the bot responds with a controversial post, claiming to 'invite discussion'. Being just a dumb program, any time someone did make a cogent argument back at it all it could do was change the topic and call names. I did notice it had slowed down over the last week, and on checking the log files it seems that it managed to get bored with itself just as much as everyone else was bored of it, and started shutting down in some sort of electronic suicide.

I digress. Welcome back. How was your year off, anyway?


----------



## Renegade (18/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Heh. Hilarious to think that despite the number of times you suggest that, you don't seem to wield any actual power over the matter.



What's even more hilarious is that you would even consider that _I believe_ I weild any power in making such a frivolous post. Clearly it's a term of whimsy. Are you an idiot* ? Sometime cleverness can backfire, Qu-Bert. 

By my own admission, and your tireless campaign to paint me as such (bully!) I am a simple man, so perhaps you might clarify something, for I'm still stumped at your little riddle from earlier in the week. Are you the bear or am I the bear ? It's a very easy question, requiring a very simple answer. But feel free to gloss it up in your clever academic sparkle - maybe some members are still impressed with your insurmountable wit. 

*Note the question "Are you an idiot" does not imply that you are in fact an idiot, therefore cannot be deemed as an insult. If I hadn't used up my question allocation for the day, I would beg for an answer.


----------



## brettprevans (18/12/09)

raven19 said:


> Yeah West End have that same brew smell too.
> 
> Too bad what comes out in bottles from there tastes like cats piss.


i know its hard to imagine that form the lovely smell comes that avg beer. oh well makes my ride down hoddle st and part of the freeway nice.


hmmmm maltyness


----------



## WarmBeer (18/12/09)

?


----------



## Pollux (18/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> with any luck CUB will be brewing when i leave work and i get that lovely brewing smell for a good couple kms.



I live 3 blocks from the Malt Shovel brewery, on top of the biggest hill in the area, with the right wind it can fill the entire apartment....

Right now however, the place smells like the guiness and red wine beef stew I'm making........So good..


----------



## jonocarroll (18/12/09)

Dang. I wrote a nice long response to RENt-a-car here and then accidentally wiped it. Oh well.

I'm not retyping it, and thus not responding to your questions, RENay.

Your predictability has become tiresome, abhorRENtly so, so I am withdrawing from conversation with you. You are just not worth the effort of coming up with puns, especially when your best response is a queer joke. Terrible.

I'm going to write a Darren-bot instead.

[codebox]program Darren
if ( malt_prices > cost + tol ) then
do 
read(ahb,segue)
call complain(segue,complaint)
print(ahb,complaint)
end do
if ( ! action ) then
malt_prices = malt_prices + epsilon
else
call bulkbuy(malt)
print(ahb,"told you so")
end if
end if
end program[/codebox]

All in good fun, Darren.


----------



## Renegade (18/12/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> especially when your best response is a queer joke.



Meethinks the lady doth protest too much. 

Infuriating, aren't I ? :wub:


----------



## Steve (18/12/09)

An hour to go and thats me on my hols! :chug: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## nathanR (18/12/09)




----------



## raven19 (18/12/09)

Santa's hands appear way different in size.

Golden facial expression that.


----------



## WarmBeer (18/12/09)

[codebox]interpret> 

Program 'Darren' has encountered an unhandled exception and will be terminated.

Call to method 'complain( )' violated 'namby-pamby' constraint. Please rephrase parameter 'segue', and execute Darren again.

[ahb: /users/jayse]$ 

[/codebox]


----------



## Katherine (18/12/09)

Steve said:


> An hour to go and thats me on my hols! :chug:
> Cheers
> Steve




Have a good holiday Steve :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (18/12/09)




----------



## Pollux (18/12/09)

Beyond disturbing.....


----------



## brettprevans (18/12/09)

finally on 4 weeks holiday.
picked up all my hire gear this arvo and when i got home went to work with thr chainsaw. nice and relaxing that it. i was felling trees, bushes etc like a lumberjack. now just ton pick all the shit up!
played with the dingo as well. will get into that tomorrow.


----------



## bum (18/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> played with the dingo as well. will get into that tomorrow.



Take it easy and watch your back.


----------



## Adamt (18/12/09)

Keep it away from the nursery, it'll get ya baby.


----------



## bum (19/12/09)




----------



## Steve (19/12/09)

Katie said:


> Have a good holiday Steve :icon_cheers:



Thanks Katie!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## brettprevans (20/12/09)

Using a jackhmer is fun for about 5 min. Kills u after that. Stupid heavy electric jackhammer. Time for a lunch beer


----------



## bum (20/12/09)

You can swap over to a crowbar and see how much you prefer that if you like.


----------



## brettprevans (20/12/09)

Hmmmm maybe not. It was the bloody rebar that made it difficult. Bloody rebar. Oh well done now.


----------



## bum (20/12/09)




----------



## bum (20/12/09)

So tonight's drinking menu went something like this:
9% IIPA
7.5% IPA
6.5% ginger beer

Never have I been so pissed on so little.


----------



## brettprevans (21/12/09)

The plight of the pliney 
tis must be drunk
the hop sufer calls
to those who flunk
the clean wagon and fall
to vice and head it's call
bitterness and bitterness more
to the halls of vahalla for ever more.

Yup of the wagon for an intimate night of Pliny then back on the wagon. Lanscaping is thirsty work


----------



## bum (22/12/09)




----------



## bum (23/12/09)




----------



## chappo1970 (23/12/09)




----------



## jonocarroll (23/12/09)

Chappo said:


> << invisible bike >>


Oh, man. Old school!

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/invisible-x

http://icanhascheezburger.com/?s=invisible

heh....

http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/14258






BTW - free work xmas party lunch + drinks R0X0R!!!


----------



## manticle (23/12/09)

bum said:


>




Beinart?


----------



## bum (23/12/09)

Yeah.


----------



## manticle (23/12/09)

He does some good stuff and the books he compiles are great (metamorphosis 1 and 2)


----------



## bum (23/12/09)

I only know him from the weird shit one sees in one's travels.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/12/09)




----------



## Adamt (24/12/09)

I love beer and pancakes.


----------



## raven19 (24/12/09)

Sloooow work day here. Thank goodness for being able to head home around lunchtime...


----------



## Adamt (24/12/09)

It's even slower when you realise you still have shopping to do...


----------



## chappo1970 (24/12/09)

+1 Ravs I am Bored out of my skull! Hence this....


----------



## Steve (24/12/09)

My neighbours look like they're going to be having a big one. They just unloaded a Mr Frosty walk in cool room in their back yard!


----------



## petesbrew (24/12/09)

Happy Christmas everyone. May the jolly fatman in the redsuit leave lots of beery goodness under the tree.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/12/09)

This is a cracker! Courier Mail today!

*ARSONISTS have burnt down a giant straw statue of the Swedish Yule goat, a forerunner to Santa Claus in Sweden, defying security measures for a third year in a row.*

Police in Gavle, north of Stockholm, said an unknown number of attackers had torched the goat in the early morning hours, leaving a blackened skeleton standing in the town square.

"It's a tradition to burn it down," police investigator Stefan Lofberg said.

"It's happened an untold number of times since the 1960s. It's been burned down more years than it's survived."

Burning the goat has been a popular, and illegal, tradition in Gavle since the 1960s when an advertising executive first came up with the idea to endow the city with a giant replica of the goat, a Christmas decoration common in many Swedish homes.

There were no witnesses, but a bottle of lighter fluid was found near the goat's frame, which stood about 12m tall at the apex of its horns, police said.

"We have some leads," Mr Lofberg said.

Police have tried a range of tactics to stop would-be arsonists, including posting guards near the straw goat, coating it with flame retardant and training security cameras on it.

But vandals have usually found a way around the foils and their assaults have become more elaborate.

In recent years the goat has been run over, dragged into a river and attacked by arsonists dressed as Santa Claus and the Ginger Bread Man.

Flame retardant coating thwarted attempts to burn the goat in 2006, but the group sponsoring it then stopped flame-proofing it because of the ugly, brownish tinge its straw took on.

Goats have special meaning in Swedish Christmas tradition.

Before Santa Claus became ubiquitous at the turn of the 20th Century, men would dress up as goats and hand out presents to well-behaved children.

Bad children received lumps of coal.


----------



## raven19 (24/12/09)

It really is just asking to be burnt down though! Classic.


----------



## raven19 (24/12/09)

And yes I was in the boy scouts many years ago.... I like to burn things!!!!!!


----------



## Adamt (24/12/09)

Be prepared!


Always carry some matches and lighter fluid.


----------



## raven19 (24/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Be prepared!
> 
> 
> Always carry some matches and lighter fluid.



dib dib dib dob dob dob the the the firestarter firestarter firestarter in in in... !!!! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (24/12/09)




----------



## Katherine (24/12/09)




----------



## WarmBeer (24/12/09)

Oh noes, looks like Chappo just discovered failedhumour.com


----------



## Pollux (24/12/09)

mmmmmm, all food bought, most pressies wrapped, and I'm on my second gin and tonic (I have one keg that needs another day to settle down right and I want to leave the other for tomorrow lunch as I love my fake lager)


Now to sort out dinner, get the little one off to bed and then work out how to wrap a toy kitchen....


----------



## bum (24/12/09)

I want to punch my four year old niece in the face. We're watching The Fairies. Worst shit ever.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/12/09)

Here's wishing you all a Merry Christmas, hope you get all the pressies you've been hoping for and have a happy and enjoyable day with family and friends.
I'm soon to shut up shop for 10 days of R&R with my family, can't wait to get stuck into a couple of Weizens, Aussie ale and Golden Ale.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Renegade (24/12/09)

Mob Rules for the next week & a half ! Woooooot !


----------



## chappo1970 (24/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Mob Rules for the next week & a half ! Woooooot !




Merry Christmas Renegade!

May Dalai Lama bless you and steal your socks!


----------



## Renegade (24/12/09)

My feet haven't seen a pair of socks since about September, I should check to see that that dirty little bastard didn't take them when he was in town a few weeks back. 

God bless you and your family, Chapstick. Let's hope we wont have to cater to visiting charlatans in the new year.


----------



## kook (24/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Let's hope we wont have to cater to visiting charlatans in the new year.



Don't wish too hard:

http://www.atheistconvention.org.au/


----------



## bum (26/12/09)

Someone explain to me how this works: I'm about to head off to the Boxing Day sales while my missus is still in bed, punching zeds.


----------



## Pollux (26/12/09)

Did she mind that you borrowed her heels??? 

I'm at home with the little one for the day, the wife had to work this morning........



Trying to guess as if the nearest asian supermarket MIGHT be open, I feel like BBQ pork buns.


----------



## bum (26/12/09)

Back already (I guess there's a benefit to her staying in bed). Don't go to Kmart, guys. Sold out of everything already. 

Walked in before 9 and the registers all had lines running metres out into the walkway.

Spewing but - was looking forward to grabbing RockBand (guitar, drums, game) for $49.


----------



## bum (27/12/09)

Persistence is its own reward.


----------



## Cocko (27/12/09)

Katich should have walked.... wrecked the day.

Merry stuff y'all.


----------



## Ivan Other One (28/12/09)

http://www.atheistconvention.org.au/

Wow, an athiest's convention. Finally, something for us non believers to believe in :lol: .

:angry: Boxing day sales; Push me, shove you,,, is that kid really yours?,,,,,,I've grown a beard,, Was clean shaven when I join the checkout queue,,,, who farted?  ,,,,now where's the bloody car?,,,jeeees lady, where did ya get ya license,,,, oh, you don't have one.

Hoppy New Year to all.


----------



## Adamt (28/12/09)




----------



## bum (28/12/09)

A cautionary tale:


----------



## bum (30/12/09)




----------



## Fents (30/12/09)

^^^^ hahaha wtf, check the "guitar hero"


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)




----------



## bum (30/12/09)

I can't wait til everyone goes back to work.

Only people here are grumpy they can't afford holidays or something.


----------



## Ivan Other One (31/12/09)

Ahh RAIN glorious RAIN!!!  Has been one of our driest times the past few months and now it's been tiddling down the past 6 hours with more to come. time to fuel up the mower. B) 
Wish we could send some to WA and put out all their fires.  

Hope all have a terriffic day :beer:

PS; If only that guitar hero pulled the trigger then.


----------



## warra48 (31/12/09)

bum said:


> I can't wait til everyone goes back to work.
> 
> Only people here are grumpy they can't afford holidays or something.



I don't go to work, and I'm as happy as warra.....

Loved the pug party, seeing as we have our own live pug living with us.


----------



## Adamt (1/1/10)

Oh dear I'm still awake. I think I should probably be asleep now. Good night chumps and happy new year!


----------



## Pollux (1/1/10)

I just got woken up and forced from bed by the demon child......I only got into bed at 1am.......


And the WotWots is rather piercing to the ears this morning....


----------



## phonos (1/1/10)

Pollux said:


> I just got woken up and forced from bed by the demon child......I only got into bed at 1am.......
> 
> 
> And the WotWots is rather piercing to the ears this morning....




I know your pain. I found my 1yo with his hands in my fermenting weisse beer. And he's the one crying!


----------



## bum (1/1/10)




----------



## Pollux (1/1/10)

Phonos said:


> I know your pain. I found my 1yo with his hands in my fermenting weisse beer. And he's the one crying!




On a serious note, lucky the poor bugger didn't fall into it......

I put my one to work, I didn't have to tend to the urn once during the boil today, my daughter is now trained that when my phone beeps (timer) to throw in the top container of the hops from the stack on the counter.....

She has even learnt that the 3rd beep is not the flameout addition, but the little scoop of koppafloc.


----------



## brettprevans (2/1/10)

Damn rain. I need to make post holes and cement them in today. It rains every bloody time I do post holes.


----------



## petesbrew (2/1/10)

Pollux said:


> On a serious note, lucky the poor bugger didn't fall into it......
> 
> I put my one to work, I didn't have to tend to the urn once during the boil today, my daughter is now trained that when my phone beeps (timer) to throw in the top container of the hops from the stack on the counter.....
> 
> She has even learnt that the 3rd beep is not the flameout addition, but the little scoop of koppafloc.


Nice training indeed. It's funny too hearing them yell from the backyard "WE'RE MAKING BEEEEEER!"
My little one enjoys measuring and cracking grain with the mortar & pestle when I'm doing a thrown together knk.


----------



## jonocarroll (2/1/10)

Here's something funny that's NOT on monorail.net (at least not hotlinked from the front page of it) ...


----------



## bum (2/1/10)

Help, guys! I'm getting cyber-bullied by a fuckwit!


----------



## Adamt (2/1/10)

Is Jackie Chan sending you hurtful messages?


----------



## bum (2/1/10)

He wouldn't do that. He's Mr Nice Guy.


----------



## jonocarroll (2/1/10)

bum said:


> Help, guys! I'm getting cyber-bullied by a fuckwit!


 Fuckwit?

Cyber-bullied?

How do I respond? Perhaps in the only way you understand...


----------



## bum (2/1/10)

I apologise if anyone else thought I was presenting these images as original material.

Back in your box, fuckwit.


----------



## jonocarroll (2/1/10)

bum said:


> I apologise if anyone else thought I was presenting these images as original material.


I never tried to imply that funnies should be original, just not lazily obtained. Very little fun in loading up img.monorail.net myself then seeing the same pics posted here shortly thereafter.



bum said:


> Back in your box, fuckwit.


Don't worry, with your levels of intellect, conversation skills, and ability to regurgitate information, you can still get a job with any 'news' service in Australia.

Oh, and that's Dr fuckwit to you now, sonny.

(see how I subtly got that in there... them's some mad jedi skillz)


----------



## bum (2/1/10)

Nah. You're a pretty average fuckwit.


----------



## Pollux (2/1/10)

I bookmarked this a while back, I knew it would come in handy....


----------



## jonocarroll (2/1/10)

Take this, scrollbar!


----------



## bum (2/1/10)

That is pretty awesome but it'd be heaps funnier if it wasn't obviously someone samefagging it. 13929 is especially good.


----------



## chappo1970 (3/1/10)

Are we still allowed to post semi-pornographic materials here under the new guidelines?


----------



## bum (3/1/10)

I'm not sure we were allowed to under the old ones.


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/1/10)

Porn in the sense of women lying across cars (so really softcore) was fine, and probably still is. Though it probably helped if it was on topic.


----------



## bum (3/1/10)

"Hey guys. I'm putting down a brew today but am distracted by the bikini babe drapped over a Ferrari in my driveway. How will this effect my efficiency? Here's a pic if it helps."?


----------



## chappo1970 (3/1/10)

Sooooo this is ok then?


----------



## bum (3/1/10)

No.

The resolution is far too low.


----------



## Pollux (3/1/10)

How's this??







In great news, got an sms from work tomorrow asking if I wanted an annual leave day tomorrow, naturally I said yes, with the little one in childcare and the wife at work I can brew at my leisure, no being bugged as to why the lauter is taking so long etc etc.


----------



## bum (3/1/10)

She'd be alright if she'd wash that shit off her face?


----------



## Mantis (3/1/10)

Must agree, she would look much better without the face junk. Never seen anyone with face studs/rings that doesnt look like a complete dickhead


----------



## Pollux (3/1/10)

She does look good sans facial work (she took them all out for one photoshoot). I'd show you her other piercings (anyone with a sense of the internet would quickly work out how to find them) but they would certainly not be allowed.

My wife has similar styled ears so I'm a little biased....

Her name is Quinne, and she is the grand pin up of the Suicide Girls...


----------



## manticle (3/1/10)

Myself I find well placed piercings to be quite sexy. A couple of tiny face studs are far from being the first thing I'd criticise on a lady.


----------



## bum (3/1/10)

manticle said:


> Myself I find well placed piercings to be quite sexy. A couple of tiny face studs are far from being the first thing I'd criticise on a lady.



I'd never criticise a lady - for I am nothing if not a consummate gentleman.

But for that particular lady the body art is all I could find, really.


----------



## Adamt (4/1/10)

I've never understood the ear tunnel piercings, what are you meant to do... shove your junk through it?


----------



## bum (4/1/10)

So many pictures I can't post...this is frustrating.

Not really, Adamt. I doubt many who have flesh tunnels would suggest it is out of a desire for more places to put the penis of another.

But, yeah, I gotta admit that flesh-tunnels aren't my bag either (nor are they for my bag).


----------



## brettprevans (4/1/10)

I'm still waiting fir pollux to post up his suicidegirls membership info so we can see mor of this girl


----------



## Pollux (4/1/10)

LOL, I've seen a pic of that......

All depends on your tastes really, I like a bit of metal but my wife knows I am against facial piercings (her two sets of tunnels, that's right she has two in each ear) I am okay with, but the rest has to be neck down.

So funny to watch people try to remove her dermal anchors on her neck when they think they are ticks..


----------



## Steve (4/1/10)

Cant work out if its a good thing or a bad thing....but I want to go back to work! Ive got another week to go! Thats a first for me!


----------



## Pollux (4/1/10)

Kids getting on your nerves?? Craving adult conversation outside of your significant other??


----------



## Renegade (4/1/10)

Hmm, that suidide girl is sexy. Nice to see some flesh on the bones. 

My new years resolution is to have my userid at AHB disabled. How can I do this ? 

Moderators, Admins ? Consider this my formal request. It's impossioble to know who actually runs this place (mind you its clear who gets the big ad profits)


----------



## Steve (4/1/10)

Pollux said:


> Kids getting on your nerves?? Craving adult conversation outside of your significant other??



:lol: got it in one!


----------



## Adamt (4/1/10)

Renegade said:


> Hmm, that suidide girl is sexy. Nice to see some flesh on the bones.
> 
> My new years resolution is to have my userid at AHB disabled. How can I do this ?
> 
> Moderators, Admins ? Consider this my formal request. It's impossioble to know who actually runs this place (mind you its clear who gets the big ad profits)



PM Doc... don't let the door hit your arse on the way out! :icon_chickcheers: 

I'll catch up with you in hell, along with teh Dalai Lama.


----------



## Steve (4/1/10)

Bye bye Ren. Say hi to Jase71 for us will you?
Cheers and thanks for the laughs
Steve


----------



## Pollux (4/1/10)

There's a tiny part of me that's sad to see him go, for the twat that he was, he certainly brought entertainment.......


Steve: I can remember during my wife's uni degree I had to take 3 weeks off work to play stay at home dad while she did a placement.......By the end of that I was happy to go back and deal the low limit scum tables, just to speak to someone. Certainly makes understanding post natal depression easier.


----------



## Steve (4/1/10)

Pollux said:


> Certainly makes understanding post natal depression easier.



not sure what you mean Pollux?


----------



## Pollux (4/1/10)

Being isolated from alot of other adult human contact, you can start to understand how a sleep deprived, hormone loaded post natal woman can become depressed....


----------



## Steve (4/1/10)

Im going out the back to brew some beer!


----------



## Pollux (4/1/10)

I did that this morning. Now to clean the apartment and start thinking about prepping dinner....

Ricotta & spinach cannelloni and prosciutto wrapped chicken, I know this is going to be good.......


----------



## chappo1970 (4/1/10)

I thought it was a little too windy to go fishing today.

I was wrong...


----------



## Adamt (4/1/10)

Renegade... I bid you farewell, and bestow upon you the title of:

"Master Baiter"


----------



## jonocarroll (4/1/10)

Renegade said:


> ... the administrators, who have been PM'd this morning to delete my login.
> 
> Pussy.


(creative use of snip mine, signoff seems more appropriate now.)

I'd say goodbye, but I don't mean it. Plus, it's not like you're leaving - you're having your username deleted, presumably because it's now properly against the rules to have more than one. What's the new name going to be? DLlama_99? SStirrer_26? GoneFishing? AuContraire? 
LookAtMeImOnTheInternetCausingMischeifEvenThoughIDontKnowADamnThingAboutBrewing?

I know, I know, I wasn't going to interact with you any further. What can I say? Your infatuation with me has left me no option but to tell you one last time, stop sending the flowers. I hope with all my might that your account closes before you get a chance to respond. That'd be sweet. This whole arc does somewhat seem like a big cry for attention... you didn't actually contact a mod at all, did you?

Edit: typo. what's with this long-word-limit?


----------



## Katherine (4/1/10)

Can you imagine the family???? FFS!


----------



## Renegade (4/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> you didn't actually contact a mod at all, did you?



No, I PM'd Doc & Dane this morning. You can ask them yourself should you wish to verify my statement..... being is that you simply can't bring yourself to ignore my presence, I imagine you have more time for me than you profess. You are soooooooo predictable, Doctor Ego. I knew you would respond within minutes. Go on, reply again to say this is your last word. I shall permit you to do so. Or hey, don't respond. You've already defied your own grandiose statements from prior occasions. 

Go on, Doctor, respond ! :lol:


----------



## jonocarroll (4/1/10)




----------



## Renegade (4/1/10)

Yes ! The Doctor hath acquiesce to thy prediction. Let's watch him now as he shows us that he's also very clever at pointing out one's absurd use of the English language.

Oh QB, who even needs a whole barrel of fish when one will do so nicely ? Go on, reply. Or don't You have my permission to react as you wish. 

But we suspect what the outcome shall be. :lol:


----------



## Renegade (4/1/10)

Drinking at high altitude is fun, and continuing the day at home on the piss is.. even.. FUNNER. 

Did you hairy linguists enjoy that ?


----------



## jonocarroll (4/1/10)

Someone let me know when the troll leaves. Apparently I'm fulfilling his/her psychic prediction that by posting an irrelevant humorous picture I am either responding, or not responding. There's very little room there to NOT fulfill that prediction.

On an entirely different matter, I bet a bazillion dollars that Renegade will, or won't post something useless that avoids thinking up a rebuttal to this post. I bet he/she will/wont! Go on Renegade... respond! Or Don't... Someone get the told-you-so button ready, he/she will do one of them!


----------



## Pollux (4/1/10)

Moving the topic along somewhat, I just found the most amusing piece of junk mail in my mailbox ever....

It is a tiny piece of white paper, and all it has printed on it is.

"600,000 immigrants arrived in the last 4 years

That's more than Tasmania
More than the Aboriginies
More that Newcastle
More that we need"



No company/contact details, I'm beyond confused as to what I am expected to do with this information. Irony kicks in when you realise my suburb is a huge ethnic area, most residents are Greek/Italian/Portuguese and have lived here for years........


----------



## jonocarroll (4/1/10)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## chappo1970 (4/1/10)

Renegade said:


> Hey Chappo, I might as well go out in a blaze of glory. Are you planning to address that girth of yours this year ? It's unhealthy to be carrying that much around with you. I only mention this because I care.




:lol: 

Come on you'll have to try better than that FFS... You are losing your touch there my friend.


----------



## jonocarroll (4/1/10)

Hell, he's been gone only a few minutes and he already can't help but PM me... I'm expecting a fax from him any minute now.

Could a mod please remove one (1) of the above posts by Renegade - I don't mind which one, but perhaps one with cursing in it - just to leave him stuck at 1199.


----------



## bum (4/1/10)

Pollux said:


> Irony kicks in when you realise my suburb is a huge ethnic area, most residents are Greek/Italian/Portuguese and have lived here for years........



Something to do with the lack of contact details, I'd imagine. 

Just out of interest - was the typo in the last line of the flyer (for want of a better word) yours or theirs? God, I really hope it was theirs. Sorry to draw attention to it if not.


----------



## Pollux (4/1/10)

bugger, was mine.....

they should all read than, not that.........

Would make for amusement if it was theirs.


----------



## chappo1970 (4/1/10)

WTF? How come the OFF TOPIC thread was mod-ed? :angry:


----------



## manticle (4/1/10)

Because it started to develop a topic?


----------



## Adamt (4/1/10)

I've warned people that you shouldnt stray on topic in here!


----------



## jonocarroll (4/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


This makes no sense now, but was at the time, in my opinion, bloody hilarious. :angry:


----------



## Steve (4/1/10)

farrrrkin ell im in need of a chicken vindaloo right now!


----------



## chappo1970 (4/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> *Could a mod please remove one* (1) of the above posts by Renegade - I don't mind which one, but perhaps one with cursing in it - just to leave him stuck at 1199.



Nope that doesn't work! Check the post count LOL!

So you're the one who let the Mods in here! <_< 

They're like vampires never invite them in...


----------



## jonocarroll (4/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Nope that doesn't work! Check the post count LOL!
> 
> So you're the one who let the Mods in here! <_<


Hey, I asked for 1 to be deleted - it looks more like they have all been hidden. They had to come in here to see the request anyways.

On an entirely different off-topic, I've almost finished sorting through the pile-up of e-mails from the holidays. Ugh!


----------



## Kleiny (4/1/10)

1001 yahooooooo


----------



## Steve (4/1/10)

I cant believe that a member who has asked to have his membership disabled is still able to post after I posted a question (that was deleted) to Pollux about post natal depression!


----------



## Pollux (4/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> This makes no sense now, but was at the time, in my opinion, bloody hilarious. :angry:




I LOL'd when I saw that........


Steve: Unfortunately they can't be here all the time, oddly enough trolls can. Hopefully his annoyance has moved on and he can go elsewhere to piss people off.


Really, he is no loss.


----------



## Steve (5/1/10)

Ever get the "cant be arsed brewing feeling"?

The grains cracked, the recipe sheet is here on the desk, just worked out my hop additions.....I just cant be arsed getting everything out of the shed, setting up and getting into it


----------



## Adamt (5/1/10)

Yep, I had that feeling all last year.


----------



## Steve (5/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Yep, I had that feeling all last year.



shit isnt it? well I think it is.

Edit: well the waters on and im already sweating like a pig! Oh its soooo much fun! NOT


----------



## chappo1970 (5/1/10)

Steve said:


> Ever get the "cant be arsed brewing feeling"?
> 
> The grains cracked, the recipe sheet is here on the desk, just worked out my hop additions.....I just cant be arsed getting everything out of the shed, setting up and getting into it




Yep same same Steve. I get enthusiastic but then think of all the bloody cleaning.

I find this helps...






And hope like hell she comes and helps mop the brewery floor!


----------



## Pollux (5/1/10)

Using that brush...........


I have those days where everything is ready to go, but I'm just not in the mood, most times I'll push ahead, but sit there waiting for it to finish so I can just pack it all away and go do something interesting.


----------



## petesbrew (5/1/10)

i like marmalade on buttered toast.


----------



## ben_sa (5/1/10)

anchovette on toast (anchovie spread)

mmmmmmmmmmmm delicious


----------



## bum (5/1/10)

Filling out insurance claim form (some fuckhead hit me doing an illegal turn around me in a carpark - my fault apparently  ). Why do they give you 3 teeny-tiny lines to answer the question "Describe the events before, during and after the accident (include number of lanes, speed, parked, reversing, etc)"?


----------



## bum (5/1/10)

****! Because the above is being handled through my employer's insurance and their office is in fucken Queensland and I can't give the fucken claim and attachments to them directly (they go to my supervisor who gets his daughter in law to scan and email them to head office (cos he's a fucken tard)) I have only just finished getting all this shit together. A fucken scratch on the plastic bumper! Over two hours! I didn't have to do anything but talk on the phone for about 15 minutes when my house was burgled last year. This is bullshit.


----------



## Adamt (5/1/10)

Time to get the Lion on the line!


----------



## Steve (6/1/10)

Bizzarre, i used the same grain bill yesterday for my first brew of 2010 as the first brew of 2009. 9kg BB Galaxy and 1kg BB Ale.


----------



## Pennywise (6/1/10)

Nipples


----------



## chappo1970 (6/1/10)

Why?


----------



## Pennywise (6/1/10)

:blink: You'd get lost in those things


----------



## Katherine (6/1/10)

Less then two weeks and I will be in my own house!


----------



## Steve (6/1/10)

Katie said:


> Less then two weeks and I will be in my own house!



Congrats. Hope its all going well. Good luck with your new home katie.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Katherine (6/1/10)

Steve said:


> Congrats. Hope its all going well. Good luck with your new home katie.
> Cheers
> Steve



Thanks Steve.... Things couldnt be better!




This is the Party Room!


----------



## Adamt (6/1/10)

Looks like a large outdoor area... room for a plumbed brewery?


----------



## chappo1970 (6/1/10)

Do I see and Bar in the back right hand corner?

Looks like Katies hosting the next National Case Swap....


----------



## Steve (6/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Do I see and Bar in the back right hand corner?
> 
> Looks like Katies hosting the next National Case Swap....



Certainly looks like a bar, just needs a few fonts and taps. Looks great.


----------



## Katherine (6/1/10)

View attachment backyard.bmp


this is the backyard.... 700sqm.... my own Wolf Creek! 10 minutes to the BEACH!


----------



## Adamt (6/1/10)

An Austrian proverb...

Women are like a good wine... best matured in a cellar.


----------



## drsmurto (6/1/10)

5 for already.


----------



## Adamt (6/1/10)

6 fer... all over!


----------



## Spoonta (6/1/10)

looks good Katie good luck


----------



## jonocarroll (7/1/10)

Just try to stop watching it...


----------



## Adamt (7/1/10)

I just had some Gloria Jean's Hazelnut Coffee. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Pennywise (7/1/10)

I bought a Nintendo Wii yesterday


----------



## Katherine (7/1/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I bought a Nintendo Wii yesterday



And how did that go for you..... Ive never played one!


----------



## Pennywise (7/1/10)

Well I was juggling between that or an X-Box, but decided to go for the Wii because at least SWMBO will play that. I love it, played Resident Evil last night and man what an awesome game. The sports games are good for everyone (especially if your all drunk). A mate of mine has about 300 games & he's willing to lend me which ever ones I was because his boys don't play it anymore, bonus :super: . I spent a little extra and got one with a mod chip so I can play games from different reigons, alot of games are a hell of alot cheaper overseas. I've only had it for 2 days and I'm addicted already


----------



## bum (7/1/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> played Resident Evil last night and man what an awesome game.



Get Resident Evil 4 from your mate if you can. It is an amazing game and has what is easily the best control system of any game ever.


----------



## Pennywise (7/1/10)

I know he has 1 and the umbrella chronicals. I'll search through his folder, I want all of them if he has em'.


----------



## Katherine (7/1/10)

mmmm left over Green Curry....


----------



## bum (7/1/10)

http://www.runleiarun.com/lebowski/

The Knave abideth.


----------



## bum (7/1/10)

My shithead wife is Youtubing shitty 90s boyband/solo r'n'b shit to shit me - and it is giving me the shits!


----------



## bum (7/1/10)

GAH!

Does anyone know a good divorce lawyer? She'd moved on to En Vogue, TLC and Salt N Pepa.


----------



## jonocarroll (7/1/10)




----------



## jonocarroll (7/1/10)




----------



## Adamt (7/1/10)

Ahhhhh good old fresh prince.. the second whitest rapper after Vanilla Ice.


----------



## bum (8/1/10)

Wil Smith is waaaaaaaaaaay whiter a rapper than Vanilla Ice.


----------



## bum (8/1/10)

**** you, Internet. I've had enough of your utter retardation.


http://vigilantcitizen.com/?p=1676


----------



## jlm (8/1/10)

bum said:


> **** you, Internet. I've had enough of your utter retardation.
> 
> 
> http://vigilantcitizen.com/?p=1676


Wow.


----------



## Katherine (8/1/10)

House settles on Monday! Yeah HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Pennywise (8/1/10)

I used glad wrap on a fermenter for the first time last weekend


----------



## chappo1970 (8/1/10)

Katie said:


> House settles on Monday! Yeah HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!




Yea! 


House warming party????


----------



## Katherine (8/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Yea!
> 
> 
> House warming party????




Hell Yeah!


----------



## Airgead (8/1/10)

bum said:


> **** you, Internet. I've had enough of your utter retardation.
> 
> 
> http://vigilantcitizen.com/?p=1676



Oh boy... I used to work with a guy who wore a tinfoil hat. Used to send me links to that sort of stuff all the time...


----------



## Ivan Other One (9/1/10)

Ferr goodnessh shake, Hope the ionternet police donna put me on thge bretho!!! :unsure:


----------



## Pollux (9/1/10)

Ahhhh, nothing like going to work, participating in a stop work for 1 hour then being locked out....

Fine by me, I should be at work dealing to some drunks, instead I just mashed in.


----------



## bum (9/1/10)

Whose ******* idea was it to do a boil in 38 degree weather?

I'm sweating my balls out.


----------



## Pollux (9/1/10)

I was meant to be taking demon child out to a concert in Hyde Park this afternoon........In this heat, I'm not taking her anywhere that isn't cooler than here.


----------



## bum (9/1/10)

bum said:


> Whose ******* idea was it to do a boil in 38 degree weather?
> 
> I'm sweating my balls out.



Just chucked in some Galaxy and Simcoe.

The smell is worth it.


----------



## jlm (9/1/10)

bum said:


> Just chucked in some Galaxy and Simcoe.
> 
> The smell is worth it.


Hey I did that yesterday. Thank god I live in QLD where the temperatures are more civilised. For the moment at least.


----------



## jonocarroll (9/1/10)

bum said:


> Whose ******* idea was it to do a boil in 38 degree weather?


Pfft. Pussy.





And that's the temperature at 5:30. I transferred my mild ale into the cube around 2:30 after a 60 minute boil. Put a thermometer on the table with the snacks in the shade and measured 42C. I think there's a hammock in the shade next to my porta-keg calling my name...

43C in Adelaide the next 2 days... That should be fun.


----------



## bum (9/1/10)

I'm not gonna say that 4+0 isn't hard going (it is) but let's just have a quick squiz at the relative humidity for a minute. I'd rather do 42 at 12% than 38 at 55%.


----------



## jonocarroll (9/1/10)

bum said:


> I'm not gonna say that 4+0 isn't hard going (it is) but let's just have a quick squiz at the relative humidity for a minute. I'd rather do 42 at 12% than 38 at 55%.


Your complaint wasn't that it was hot and humid... it was that it was hot.

I can't stand humid heat - give me Adelaide's dry heat any day.


----------



## Stuster (9/1/10)

Pollux said:


> I was meant to be taking demon child out to a concert in Hyde Park this afternoon........In this heat, I'm not taking her anywhere that isn't cooler than here.



This was a good choice.


Just not one I made. :angry:


----------



## schooey (9/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> 43C in Adelaide the next 2 days... That should be fun.



Yay... doesn't my job just know how to perfectly time when I should be in Whyalla... NOT

ahh well... back in Adelaide Thursday arvo, anyone know if the Brewboys will be open?


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/1/10)

They should be.


----------



## jonocarroll (10/1/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> They should be.


Is that - "_yes, they are likely to be open_", "_if they know what's good for them, they will be_", or "_no, but they *should*_"? Damn plain text internets.


----------



## bum (10/1/10)

For some inexplicable reason, 7two is repeating the 1985 VFL Grand Final. Just saw a dude punch (PUNCH!) another dude in the head, off ball, and there was no whistle. Very different game in those days.


----------



## Steve (10/1/10)

Few years ago my mother in law was round helping out with stuff and me and her sat down and watched a Carlton game on FOX. Cant remember who they were playing but it was the best bloody game we'd ever seen. Shes an avid Carlton fan and im kind of a fan by proxy. Carlton absolutely smashed the other team. We were yelling and jumping at the TV. It was sensational. So much so she was calling people afterwards to say did you just see Carlton? That'll help them get up the ladder etc etc. No-one else had watched it. Turned out it was one of those FOX classic games from a couple of years earlier. We laughed. Guess you had to be there.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pollux (10/1/10)

Stuster said:


> This was a good choice.
> 
> 
> Just not one I made. :angry:




You went in???

I went to the local pasta shop, coles and then back home....


----------



## schooey (10/1/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> They should be.



Outstanding! Anyone up for a beer? I reckon I should be there about 6 ish Thursday arvo


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/1/10)

I'll try to be there.


----------



## bum (11/1/10)

Has anyone else been seeing the hot cross bun and easter eggs out in the supermarkets already?

Does anyone else get as pissed off at this shit as I do?

Where's Renegade when you need him?


----------



## Katherine (11/1/10)

bum said:


> Has anyone else been seeing the hot cross bun and easter eggs out in the supermarkets already?
> 
> Does anyone else get as pissed off at this shit as I do?
> 
> Where's Renegade when you need him?



I know I havnt even taken my xmas tree down yet!


----------



## jonocarroll (11/1/10)

bum said:


> Has anyone else been seeing the hot cross bun and easter eggs out in the supermarkets already?


You think that's early? - those are already out on display for _next year_.

The sad part - people _will_ start buying them, freezing hot-cross buns to save $0.03.


----------



## Katherine (11/1/10)

Saw Diesel at Mundaring Weir Hotel... He was brilliant! Great night!


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/1/10)

As long as people don't start with the 'they come out earlier every year' nonsense. It all starts being sold at the same date each year, people.


----------



## bum (11/1/10)

I dunno, the big supermarkets have felt the need to go on talkback radio here in Melbs defending the early sale citing "customer demand". Which, as my near elderly mother points out, is "bullshit".


----------



## raven19 (11/1/10)

Katie said:


> I know I havnt even taken my xmas tree down yet!



packed ours up sunday night!


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/1/10)

bum said:


> I dunno, the big supermarkets have felt the need to go on talkback radio here in Melbs defending the early sale citing "customer demand". Which, as my near elderly mother points out, is "bullshit".



Yeah, the person who's job it is to do it pretty much has that date in his calendar each year. This is all pre-planned- hell, since it's one person't job full time to only organise Xmas and Easter merch, going on the radio is a great way to justify his job.


----------



## bum (11/1/10)

Then the question goes begging: who is buying Elegant ******* Rabbits in January?


----------



## jonocarroll (11/1/10)

True story.


----------



## Adamt (11/1/10)

Can't be bothered writing a story, so I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Cocko (11/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> View attachment 34627
> 
> 
> View attachment 34628
> ...




GOLDEN!

True or not.....


----------



## bum (11/1/10)

Cocko said:


> GOLDEN!
> 
> True or not.....



It did so go better than expected!


----------



## manticle (11/1/10)

I really like the Pogues.


----------



## bum (11/1/10)

I really hate Polandball. Whose fucken idea was this shit?


----------



## drsmurto (12/1/10)

Katie said:


> I know I havnt even taken my xmas tree down yet!



Threw ours out on the weekend, was starting to smell.


----------



## Kleiny (12/1/10)

Code Red Catastrophic = creche closed :angry: = 2 boys destroying my house all day


----------



## Adamt (12/1/10)

Ahhhhhh Christmas trees...

"It's not big... it's full!"


----------



## raven19 (12/1/10)

Being a New Year, Adam are you planning on returning to brewing soon?


----------



## Pennywise (12/1/10)

It's too hot, I can't stop my balls from sticking to my leg, which is quite annoying.


----------



## Adamt (12/1/10)

raven19 said:


> Being a New Year, Adam are you planning on returning to brewing soon?



Yep, hopefully I'll be back in full swing soon!



Homebrewer79 said:


> It's too hot, I can't stop my balls from sticking to my leg, which is quite annoying.



Try wearing underpants.


----------



## Pennywise (12/1/10)

:lol: I'm a boxers man, jocks are too restricting


----------



## Adamt (12/1/10)

Boxers in hot weather = balls soup.


----------



## raven19 (12/1/10)

Sweaty ballsack thread. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Adamt (12/1/10)

It's filled with piss and vinegar(y balls)! At first it was just filled with vinegar.


----------



## Katherine (12/1/10)

Adamt said:


> It's filled with piss and vinegar(y balls)! At first it was just filled with vinegar.




YUCK!


----------



## nathanR (12/1/10)

A man walks into a fish and chip shop with a trout under his arm.

He says to the man behind the counter, "do you sell fish cakes?"

"Yes, why?" the man says.

He points to his trout and says, "good, it's his birthday


----------



## bum (12/1/10)

You were very wise not to put this in the "humour" forum. The mods are pretty picky about keeping the other forums on topic.


----------



## Pennywise (12/1/10)

That's a dad joke for sure


----------



## chappo1970 (12/1/10)

Damn it stoopid net nanny!


----------



## Katherine (12/1/10)

I see BOOBIES everywhere...
"Happy birthday, I got you a present, prepare to be boarded..." Mate to his wife 1.30am on her birthday after a heavy night.


How do you know that???? were you there?


----------



## nathanR (12/1/10)

I made the best silverside for dinner last night 

aprox 500ml of brown viniger
table spoon ginger 
tablespoon garlic
4 bayleaves
teaspoon dried chilli
teaspoon peppercorns
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 large onion roughly cut
about 10 cloves or a teaspoon
740ml bottle of home made ginger beer 

cook/boil silverside in this for aprox 45 mins turning once 

then take out silverside and put a 1/2 cm of brown sugar on top of the meat and then throw on the bbq or in the oven till the meat gets a nice brown to it and the glaze has melted 

while the meat is browning up reduce the liquid that the meat has boiled in (i usaly take out a cup of liquid and throw it away because I cook for 2 ) to make a chutney/sauce for serving i usaly throw a coupple of spring onions in at the last minute just to add some green in the sauce you may need to break up the onions with a fork whilst reducing 

just thaught I would let you all know as it tastes just as good the next day in a sandwich :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/1/10)

Katie said:


> I see BOOBIES everywhere...
> "Happy birthday, I got you a present, prepare to be boarded..." Mate to his wife 1.30am on her birthday after a heavy night.
> 
> 
> How do you know that???? were you there?




His wife told me


----------



## chappo1970 (12/1/10)

nathanR said:


> I made the best silverside for dinner last night
> 
> aprox 500ml of brown viniger
> table spoon ginger
> ...



Pffffft!

Want real flavour roast it in a low oven for 2 hours!


----------



## nathanR (12/1/10)

I dont have 2 hours on a weekday 

+ its summer and just about all cooking gets done on the BBQ


----------



## chappo1970 (12/1/10)

nathanR said:


> I dont have 2 hours on a weekday
> 
> + its summer and just about all cooking gets done on the BBQ




Too bad as it's a cracker. Nice recipe BTW.


----------



## Katherine (12/1/10)

I am now a home owner! Can't believe it! :super:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/1/10)

Katie said:


> I am now a home owner! Can't believe it! :super:




WOOT! Congrats Katie!


----------



## petesbrew (12/1/10)

Congrats Katie! The photos looked great.


----------



## Adamt (12/1/10)

Piss up at Katie's!


----------



## warra48 (12/1/10)

Good on ya Katie.  :wub: 

Once you are settled in, make sure you get your brewery set up.


----------



## petesbrew (12/1/10)

haha. some idiot at work is trying to sell a denon DVD/SACD/CD player on our staff bulletin for $800!
I'm sure it's good but have u heard of blue ray, pal?


----------



## Katherine (12/1/10)

Thanks Chap Chap, Pete, Adam and Warra....

Im so so excited... even more excited about moving in 39 -40c heat! Luckily its only a 5 - 8 minute drive to the beach!

I was meant to have a quite night tonight... Somehow I dont think so!


----------



## Katherine (12/1/10)

Im going back to Summer Bay for 3 more Night's before moving into my own home.

Might have few Extra drinkies tonight! 

Happy Times


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/1/10)




----------



## bum (12/1/10)

Nice find, Peas.


----------



## petesbrew (13/1/10)

Don't you love that "Couldn't be arsed" feeling you get when you see your fermenter sitting at 34c? 
You look at it and think, "oh um, yeah, ah, fucken whatever.... it's only a toucan"

My fermenter's only 1m away from a northern facing garage door. Think I'll call it quits for brewing in summer.... till I get that fermenting fridge.

Yeah, I know, it's ON TOPIC.


----------



## Pennywise (13/1/10)

Yep, had the same thing happen to me yesterday arvo, 21 litres of APA sitting at 26. Lucky I've got 42 litres in the fridge, still trying to convince SWMBO that I need another fridge


----------



## Pennywise (13/1/10)

bum said:


> Get Resident Evil 4 from your mate if you can. It is an amazing game and has what is easily the best control system of any game ever.




Played this game last night, bloody awesome. How the hell do you kill that huge freak of a thing on stage 1? I shoot in the head, nothing happen


----------



## Pollux (13/1/10)

LOL, just opened up my copy of Open Road from the NRMA, noticed a mention of Bitter and Twisted in the contents, flicked to the page to find a pic of the lunch on Saturday, sweet jesus my purple Hawaiian shirt sticks out, spotted myself so quickly.


----------



## Adamt (13/1/10)

I didn't know bitter and twisted was a homo gathering...


----------



## Katherine (13/1/10)

I have discovered that Corona's go down like water!


----------



## Pollux (13/1/10)

There was this great idea to wear the worst hawaiian shirts possible so we would be easy to spot.....

This year I'll be running with one of my new AHB t-shirts instead.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/1/10)

Boobies!


----------



## Pollux (13/1/10)

Everyone loves boobies...........


----------



## Adamt (13/1/10)

Hooray for boooooooooooooooobies.


EDIT: Oh, I thought this was the "What are you listening to" thread. Can anyone name the artiste?


----------



## Katherine (13/1/10)

Pollux said:


> Everyone loves boobies...........




Should we start a poll?


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/1/10)

Unless they're man boobies.


----------



## bum (13/1/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> How the hell do you kill that huge freak of a thing



There are so many. I'm gonna assume you mean either the fish in the lake or El Gigante.

The fish ("Del Lago") just needs to be harpooned a bunch of times (but since this is the only weapon you have access to at this stage that is probably kinda obvious so maybe we're talking about El Gigante. For him you need to get around the other side and shoot him in the back then stab the slug that comes out. You'll need to do this a couple times.


----------



## Katherine (13/1/10)

plasma vs LCD?????


----------



## jonocarroll (13/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Hooray for boooooooooooooooobies.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I thought this was the "What are you listening to" thread. Can anyone name the artiste?


I'm gonna say Bloodhound Gang. Some hilarious stuff on their albums. Some odd stuff too. "A lapdance is so much better when the stripper is cryin'"


----------



## drew9242 (13/1/10)

LCD


----------



## jonocarroll (13/1/10)

Katie said:


> plasma vs LCD?????


Did I just hear a boxing ring bell go off when you posted that???

I got my new plasma on xmas eve. 50" Panasonic Neo-PDP with 1250W Home Theatre and wireless rear speakers. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Adamt (13/1/10)

Katie said:


> plasma vs LCD?????



LED.




QuantumBrewer said:


> I'm gonna say Bloodhound Gang. Some hilarious stuff on their albums. Some odd stuff too. "A lapdance is so much better when the stripper is cryin'"



Winner winner vindaloo dinner! You win Delhi Belly, and by that I mean diarrhoea.


----------



## Pollux (13/1/10)

I have an LCD, it came at the right price, i.e. free........


Works well for us, plus I love being able to hook the laptop straight up to it.


----------



## leiothrix (13/1/10)

Adamt said:


> LED.




LED is still LCD, it just uses LEDs instead of CCFLs as a backlight.

From what i can tell the colour looks a bit better, but not $2000 better.


----------



## Pennywise (14/1/10)

bum said:


> There are so many. I'm gonna assume you mean either the fish in the lake or El Gigante.
> 
> The fish ("Del Lago") just needs to be harpooned a bunch of times (but since this is the only weapon you have access to at this stage that is probably kinda obvious so maybe we're talking about El Gigante. For him you need to get around the other side and shoot him in the back then stab the slug that comes out. You'll need to do this a couple times.



Thanks bum, yeah was talkin' about El Gigante. I also just found out that if I had of saved that dog in one of the previous sections it would help distract him. Unfortunatly, I did not


----------



## petesbrew (14/1/10)

leiothrix said:


> LED is still LCD, it just uses LEDs instead of CCFLs as a backlight.
> 
> From what i can tell the colour looks a bit better, but not $2000 better.


CRT's are going at a good price these days.


----------



## Pennywise (14/1/10)

Well there goes Katich


----------



## Katherine (14/1/10)

Cray Fish for lunch tommorow!


----------



## petesbrew (14/1/10)

3 yo daughters chuck the biggest tantrums.

It's "Enjoyable" when you have to drag them through a massive shopping centre back to the car. Some people look at you like you're abducting them, others give you that smile meaning "oh yeah, I know what you're going through."


----------



## Katherine (14/1/10)

Cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Pennywise (14/1/10)

Awesome, will see if I can get to the Melb one. Diesel would have to be one of the best live performers I've seen. Haven't heard from the Baby Animals for ages either.


----------



## Katherine (14/1/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Awesome, will see if I can get to the Melb one. Diesel would have to be one of the best live performers I've seen. Haven't heard from the Baby Animals for ages either.




I saw him last Friday at the Mundaring Wier Hotel (what a location under the stars). He played for 2 hours he was BRILLIANT! He sure can play a guitar! Loved every minute of it!


----------



## bum (14/1/10)

petesbrew said:


> CRT's are going at a good price these days.



Yes. Free from people's nature strips is pretty good value.


----------



## bum (14/1/10)

The Tote is closing this weekend.

I could ******* cry.


----------



## Goofinder (14/1/10)

bum said:


> The Tote is closing this weekend.
> 
> I could ******* cry.


That sucks, went to a few good shows there when I was still in Melbourne.


----------



## Pollux (14/1/10)

petesbrew said:


> 3 yo daughters chuck the biggest tantrums.
> 
> It's "Enjoyable" when you have to drag them through a massive shopping centre back to the car. Some people look at you like you're abducting them, others give you that smile meaning "oh yeah, I know what you're going through."



LOL, I have one of those, she'll be three tomorrow but is big for her age and has been throwing tantrums at an advanced level for some time now...

My prefered technique is the fireman's lift across my shoulders, with her wailing "I'm not a sack of potatoes" the whole way back to the car...Gets some great looks...


----------



## Katherine (14/1/10)

Pollux said:


> LOL, I have one of those, she'll be three tomorrow but is big for her age and has been throwing tantrums at an advanced level for some time now...
> 
> My prefered technique is the fireman's lift across my shoulders, with her wailing "I'm not a sack of potatoes" the whole way back to the car...Gets some great looks...




Im so lucky... never experienced a tantrum not a major one anyhow! I have an absolute angel, smart and beautiful! Not quite sure how I managed it! 

Not looking forward to the teenage years though! LOL! I have a feeling payback will be on its way!


----------



## Pennywise (14/1/10)

I like the add that was on a while back where the mum throws herself on the floor as well and starts her own little tante. I've done that at home and you should have seen the look on my 2 year olds face. He was like, you look like a ******* tool, I was like, that's exactly how you look when you do it kid. Still not brave enough to do it outside of the house though, although I reckon it would be a pearler


----------



## Pollux (14/1/10)

I've done it at home too, but I like having my dignity in public....


----------



## komodo (14/1/10)

Yeah Pissed about the Tote. Sad day.

LCD Vs LED Vs Plasma.

IMO what suits your budget and you like the best. 
Personally Im a fan of LED lit LCDs and Plasma. Never been a huge fan of "traditional" LCDs - in spite of what most people say I actually find that CCFL back lit LCDs out put more heat than Plasmas (yep doesnt make sence to me either - its just my findings) LED lit LCDs are by far the coolest running and slimmest - but they come at a massive price tag.


Totally concidering quitting my job...


----------



## petesbrew (14/1/10)

My FIL just got a new LCD. 
He's got 2 dvd recorders & a vcr (with set top boxes running through each) attached to it.
Remotes cover the coffee table... it's unbelievable.
Anyway, as I was enjoying checking out the telly and the inputs, he was wrapped when I found an HDMI output on one of the DVD players, allowing him to connect it to the telly, rather than piggybacking through the AV input on the vcr, as per his old CRT (now in our loungeroom).
"THAT MEANS I CAN RECORD 3 SHOWS AT ONCE!"  
Old dudes are a constant source of amusement. :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (14/1/10)

Katie said:


> Im so lucky... never experienced a tantrum not a major one anyhow! I have an absolute angel, smart and beautiful! Not quite sure how I managed it!
> 
> Not looking forward to the teenage years though! LOL! I have a feeling payback will be on its way!



Surely she's building it up, KT.


----------



## Katherine (14/1/10)

petesbrew said:


> Surely she's building it up, KT.



I have a feeling Im going to have major problems with BOYS!


----------



## petesbrew (14/1/10)

Katie said:


> I have a feeling Im going to have major problems with BOYS!


Definitely, especially when words gets out her Mum is a brewer.


----------



## WarmBeer (14/1/10)

Little Miss 3 is headstrong, manipulative, and knows how to play up to an audience.

I know I'm going to have major problems with BOYS


----------



## bum (14/1/10)

You need to start cleaning a shotgun in your front doorstep everynight now so the reputation is truly cemented before then.


----------



## Katherine (14/1/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Little Miss 3 is headstrong, manipulative, and knows how to play up to an audience.
> 
> I know I'm going to have major problems with BOYS




Manipulative - fantastic quality! :super: :super:


----------



## komodo (14/1/10)

petesbrew said:


> SNIP -
> 
> Remotes cover the coffee table... it's unbelievable.
> 
> ...



Foxtel IQ2 means I can record 2 and watch a 3rd with live pause with one box. Even a most PVRs allow you to do this provided they have enough tuners.

As for remotes - look at the logitech remotes for him - seriously makes life simple. From one button to turn it all off to having macros for doing tasks (watch TV, watch Foxtel, watch DVD, Play PS3, Play Wii)


----------



## nathanR (14/1/10)

Great my wife is due to have a little girl any day now 

does this mean in 3 years I should be ready for mayhem


----------



## Pollux (14/1/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Little Miss 3 is headstrong, manipulative, and knows how to play up to an audience.
> 
> I know I'm going to have major problems with BOYS




You sure we don't have the same child??? As for the boys issue......I have a child who is already tall, will probably hit 6 foot, blue eyes, she IS going to be trouble....

I'm not getting a shotgun, but a rifle is tempting......And let's not forget, all these children will have brewer's for parents.....It just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Katherine (14/1/10)

nathanR said:


> Great my wife is due to have a little girl any day now
> 
> does this mean in 3 years I should be ready for mayhem




I have the belief if you get the fundamentals right through in the first two years. Its worked for me anyhow! Fingers crossed it stays that way!


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/1/10)

Back to the LCD/Plasma thing- why is the contrast set so high on the display models? It makes HD look shite.

EDIT: And don't get me started on stretchyvision...


----------



## WarmBeer (14/1/10)

Katie said:


> I have the belief if you get the fundamentals right through in the first two years. Its worked for me anyhow! Fingers crossed it stays that way!


I was a believer in the "nurture" side of "nature vs nurture" argument, however, her older brother, brought up with exactly the same set of rules is calm, attentive, and just wants to please. We have brought up both kids exactly the same, same discipline, same rewards, same love.

For all her naughtiness, she more than makes up for it by being incredibly loving, enthusiastic, and fun. 

Plus, with her headstrong streak, I know that she won't be treated like a doormat by any scumbag early-teenage boyfriend. They're going to need to be on their toes or they're going to get verbally struck upside the head.


----------



## Katherine (14/1/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I was a believer in the "nurture" side of "nature vs nurture" argument, however, her older brother, brought up with exactly the same set of rules is calm, attentive, and just wants to please. We have brought up both kids exactly the same, same discipline, same rewards, same love.
> 
> For all her naughtiness, she more than makes up for it by being incredibly loving, enthusiastic, and fun.
> 
> Plus, with her headstrong streak, I know that she won't be treated like a doormat by any scumbag early-teenage boyfriend. They're going to need to be on their toes or they're going to get verbally struck upside the head.




She sounds fantastic...


----------



## WarmBeer (14/1/10)

Yeah, she is 

Would post a photo, but still at work...


----------



## Pollux (14/1/10)

mmmmm, tempted for a second one now......Just to see if I can get a calm one.......

Actually, she is great provided she has a "special job" to do. 

Hence on brewdays she helps weigh grain, load the hopper of the mill, empty the mash tun of spent grain and is also in charge of all hop additions....


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/1/10)




----------



## komodo (14/1/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Back to the LCD/Plasma thing- why is the contrast set so high on the display models? It makes HD look shite.
> 
> EDIT: And don't get me started on stretchyvision...



Stretchyvision? I think TV in 4:3 aspect ratio looks stretched. Guess its what your used to...

No idea why they do that with the contrast - they also seem to increase the brightness and generally use some form of "dynamic" picture processing as well. When you're buying you should have a play with all the settings. If they dont let you - you dont buy from them.


----------



## jonocarroll (14/1/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Back to the LCD/Plasma thing- why is the contrast set so high on the display models? It makes HD look shite.


Bright shops. 

Mine actually has a 'shop' mode and a 'home' mode that you select after resetting. People like to see a big bright tv in the store, despite all the fluoros. 

I am yet to understand why a big retailer with a couple dozen tvs still only uses a single rooftop antenna, shared between all the sets. Massive drop in picture quality, which has gotta hurt since 'Full HD' is already a waste on anything smaller than a 46".

Don't get me started on 'side-by-side' tests - look, this is how great Hi-Def is compared to SD... yeah, but the HD side is using HDMI, and the SD side is using an old shoe-lace that is currently being chewed on by a small feral cat.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/1/10)

All shops I have been in have been playing blu ray films...


----------



## Goofinder (14/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I am yet to understand why a big retailer with a couple dozen tvs still only uses a single rooftop antenna, shared between all the sets. Massive drop in picture quality, which has gotta hurt since 'Full HD' is already a waste on anything smaller than a 46".


If the tuner is in the TV and it's digital... you either get the picture or you don't. No drop in picture quality.

If they're using an offboard tuner and hooking everything up via composite video like they used to... they're dickheads.

I wouldn't know, haven't been TV shopping in years and am yet to get an LCD or plasma (Old widescreen CRT is still going strong. Entertainment cabinet is showing signs of strain however.)


----------



## komodo (14/1/10)

You can easily pick SD from HD even if the sets arent side by side and nearly everything is connected via HDMI these days. Hell most people can tell 720HD from 1080"full"HD quite easily even on a 32" set - the difference is that you generally wont miss the additional resolution on a smaller set than a 46-50" set. That said it also comes down to how far you sit from the screen.

As for antennas and points. Being that nearly all digital stations are in the UHF freq range and above channel 6 and given than nearly all stores selling TVs are quite large stores generally in home maker type centres generally with a good LOS and with independant UHF/VHF antennas, active splitters, blocking combiners and amplifiers. They are actually pretty sophisticated MATV systems. I think it wont be too long till we see chain stores beaming video advertising off the optus satellite - much like K-mart and Supacheap auto do with there instore radio. Also like Goofinder has pointed out digital signal is either on or off. Theres no inbetween.
No one connects via composite its shit house. S-video is almost non existant. Component H/V seems to be the minimum standard these days. In fact even antenna connections on a lot of the newer sets are actually F-type - IMO a good step, I've recently upgraded all my antenna to quad shield RG6 (couldnt get my hands on gel filled) with all F-type connectors (crimp as I dont have a compression tool) with 75ohm terminators on dead ends - good enough for DVB-S then its definately good enough for DVB-T. HDMI im not yet sold on - its still being developed. I dont know if any sets have actually adopted the latest HDMI 1.4 standard? (pretty sure most sets are HDMI 1.3 / 1.3a compliant). It is a step in the right direction - but I think with better codecs HDMI could be out dated with more content streamed over CAT5e / CAT6 ethernet. Were streaming massive amounts of data with SFA latency over ethernet in the large format live sound reinforcement arena and surely thats going to filter down into consumer products and eventually into video. It amazes me that digital has taken so long to get to video as optical and coax digital has pretty much been a standard in audio reproduction since CDs were released - hell I've ran optical from transports into DACs in the automotive arena thats how common place it is.


----------



## petesbrew (15/1/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I was a believer in the "nurture" side of "nature vs nurture" argument, however, her older brother, brought up with exactly the same set of rules is calm, attentive, and just wants to please. We have brought up both kids exactly the same, same discipline, same rewards, same love.
> 
> For all her naughtiness, she more than makes up for it by being incredibly loving, enthusiastic, and fun.
> 
> Plus, with her headstrong streak, I know that she won't be treated like a doormat by any scumbag early-teenage boyfriend. They're going to need to be on their toes or they're going to get verbally struck upside the head.


Similar story here. 3yo Daughter is very headstrong, manipulative and basically takes forever to get to bed. However she's awesome with her little brother, and totally loves him.
Our boy (turning 1 tomorrow) is pretty easy going. When he rubs his eyes, he's saying "yep, bedtime". Take him into his room and he literally dives into his cot to sleep.

Funny thing is, he isn't using his legs to crawl yet (slowly getting there, nothing to worry about), but has developed this awesome commando crawl, pulling his whole body with only his arms. I'll have to look for one of those t-shirts "get your tickets to the gun show".


----------



## jonocarroll (15/1/10)

From the irony files... Each morning at work I spend a few minutes reading a couple of news stories (headlines via RSS). For some reason that I can't find a better reason than morbid curiosity for, I sometimes peek at the comments section. Now, I already spend too much time reading and posting on this forum, so I have no interest in social-media sites whatsoever, and the comments section of an online news-site ranks on par with those in my books. 

One headline read "Twitter user posts shark attack" which sounded quite remarkable. Of course, despite the headline, the victim was not the one twittering. Nonetheless, a particular name/location caught my eye, and I found this very ironic:




Perhaps it's just a neat coincidence, but if not... ha ha ha. :lol: Perhaps a comment longer than 140 characters would have helped his point.


----------



## bum (15/1/10)

^lol

I'm getting quite depressed about this Tote thing. **** it is just depressing. High Risk venue my arse. How many more will fall? None of the venues this bullshit is supposed to be targeting will go.

[EDIT: Depression is depressing]


----------



## Adamt (15/1/10)

We would've known for sure if it included a picture of some Baltimore backstreets.


----------



## Pennywise (15/1/10)

I am posting

Edit: just for the sake of having a little edit tag under my post


----------



## komodo (15/1/10)

bum said:


> ^lol
> 
> I'm getting quite depressed about this Tote thing. **** it is just depressing. High Risk venue my arse. How many more will fall? None of the venues this bullshit is supposed to be targeting will go.
> 
> [EDIT: Depression is depressing]



Apparently its to do with licencing costs because its apparently a "high risk" pub.
Gay


----------



## bum (15/1/10)

Licensing costs are up something like 500% and there are increased security demands to go with it. 

But the thing to remember is that it has not been targeted as a High Risk venue based on any sort of evidence - it (with presumably a great many other such venues) have just been bundled in with the clubs on King Street (and the like). Who the **** ever heard of a fight at the ******* Tote let alone glassings, etc?

I hope they put the world's stickiest carpet in the museum.


----------



## DiscoStu (15/1/10)

mmm Fish Laksa for Lunch :icon_drool2: 

With heaps of extra chilli of course


----------



## Katherine (15/1/10)

DiscoStu said:


> mmm Fish Laksa for Lunch :icon_drool2:
> 
> With heaps of extra chilli of course




Yumbo! 

Cray fish and beer for me!


----------



## Steve (15/1/10)

Katie said:


> Yumbo!
> 
> Cray fish and beer for me!



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Pennywise (15/1/10)

I had Red Rooster and a can of Coke, very healthy one for me today


----------



## petesbrew (15/1/10)

Tin of chicken & sweet corn soup for me today (still yum)

But tomorrow, bbqing up some prawns
2 different marinades - basil & sweet chili, and thai red curry coconut

Washed down with my Belgian Rye Blonde & Barons Pale Ale (but that's getting on topic)


----------



## DiscoStu (15/1/10)

Laska is finished, 1.30 pm and my boss is not around this arvo, guess it must be beer o'clock


----------



## Katherine (15/1/10)

petesbrew said:


> Tin of chicken & sweet corn soup for me today (still yum)
> 
> But tomorrow, bbqing up some prawns
> 2 different marinades - basil & sweet chili, and thai red curry coconut
> ...




Sounds good, might christen my first dinner in my home with exactly that. Washed down with Corona! I KNOW! There going down so well lately.

Katie runs and hides!


----------



## komodo (15/1/10)

Yeah beats me. I couldnt count the number of times I've been to the tote and I've never even seen a little pushy shovey let alone a brawl. I believe its to do with patron numbers and hours of opperation. Spose maybe the espy might be the next decent joint on the licencing hit list. Lets hope not. I did hear a whisper about the corner - but I have seen a few brawls there so that wouldnt supprise me if they were on the list.



bum said:


> I hope they put the world's stickiest carpet in the museum.



I swear I've lost shoes to that sticky monster. 


left over chicken and fried rice for lunch today.


----------



## Fourstar (15/1/10)

bum said:


> ^lol
> I'm getting quite depressed about this Tote thing. **** it is just depressing. High Risk venue my arse. How many more will fall? None of the venues this bullshit is supposed to be targeting will go.
> [EDIT: Depression is depressing]



I'm going to the tote tonight to bid it farewell!  Poor little trooper!


----------



## bum (15/1/10)

Good luck, Fourstar. I expect it will be absolutely slammed from opening time all weekend.



Komodo said:


> Spose maybe the espy might be the next decent joint on the licencing hit list. Lets hope not. I did hear a whisper about the corner - but I have seen a few brawls there so that wouldnt supprise me if they were on the list.



Espy is hardly "decent" any more. I dunno who is booking it these days but they have no idea what they are doing. Even in their heyday the Espy would have been more deserving than the Tote. The Espy at closing is often a bit touch and go (still a far cry from King St of course).

Security at the Corner has always been a bit OTT and they do a brisk trade I think they'd survive where the Tote can't.


----------



## Fourstar (15/1/10)

bum said:


> Good luck, Fourstar. I expect it will be absolutely slammed from opening time all weekend.



Yeah proabably. The good thing is i live a stones throw from the tote and smith st. So i'll call my mate who is there early and if its going bokers, it will be off to smith st for a bevvy or two. maybe lambsgobar.


----------



## manticle (15/1/10)

I too am grumpy about the tote closure.

Grumpy grumpy arse.


----------



## petesbrew (15/1/10)

Katie said:


> Sounds good, might christen my first dinner in my home with exactly that. Washed down with Corona! I KNOW! There going down so well lately.
> 
> Katie runs and hides!



Gotta admit, I'd never refuse a Corona myself.... with lime.
red curry coconut prawn marinade is pending the first taste.


----------



## Katherine (15/1/10)

petesbrew said:


> Gotta admit, I'd never refuse a Corona myself.... with lime.
> red curry coconut prawn marinade is pending the first taste.




:icon_drool2: done!


----------



## jlm (15/1/10)

Even a Brisbanite sympathise with the Tote's closure. I saw the Sailors there a few years back on holiday. Wait. It was probably 8 years ago.... anyway it was a top night. 
Its a sad thing, my favorite venues of the last decade or so up here are now Irish pub, shitty trendy bar and block of units. (Treasury, Railway and 'Gabba hotels) But they didn't get shut down for being "High Risk" Whats that about?


----------



## komodo (15/1/10)

Its the victorian governments "tough stance" on taking back the streets from drunks.
Seriously drunks arent the issue - its the amount of jocks getting around the joint off guts on pills, coke, speed and ice.
Cut the drugs and you'll cut the drunks - when your high as a kite charged off your face on speed or coke you can drink feck loads more than you can when your "straight". But because your on the drugs your already edgy - combine that with your super hero status after downing 16 pots and 4 shots and its a recipe for a rumble. Cause your also now parranoid cause your getting on the gear all the time your now carrying a weapon. Next thing youve got blood on your hands.
Drugs are too easy to get your hands on these days. When I first started doing drugs you could spend half your night looking for flippers if you weren't hooked up before you went out. These days every second person has a ten pack of skittles their selling for twenty five bucks a drop. Clean up the drug scene clean up the streets. I can walk into my local pub on a thursday night and point out at least 50% of the people in there are on gear. Pills arent just in nightclubs and raves - they're everywhere and cheaper than 5 beers half the time.


----------



## bum (15/1/10)

jlm said:


> I saw the Sailors there a few years back on holiday. Wait. It was probably 8 years ago.... anyway it was a top night.



Perfect venue for that band. Never saw them there myself. Shame really.


----------



## Pollux (15/1/10)

Well said Komodo....

I can remember from our younger days (2005/2006) going out with friends from the pub I was working in and spending the night speeding of our faces, we never caused issues but we had respect for the venues we were in, being mainly pub managers ourselves.

Back then a gram of speed was under $50 and pills could easily be had for $35, but this was only as I knew a good contact or two and got alot of mates rates.


The only upside of the extra drugs floating about is the amusement I get from watching people come down at 7am at the casino.


----------



## Katherine (15/1/10)

Pollux said:


> Well said Komodo....
> 
> I can remember from our younger days (2005/2006) going out with friends from the pub I was working in and spending the night speeding of our faces, we never caused issues but we had respect for the venues we were in, being mainly pub managers ourselves.
> 
> ...




Try living in WA.... were ice is rampant! And expensive! Actually all illegal substances are over here.


----------



## manticle (15/1/10)

Komodo said:


> Its the victorian governments "tough stance" on taking back the streets from drunks.
> Seriously drunks arent the issue - its the amount of jocks getting around the joint off guts on pills, coke, speed and ice.
> Cut the drugs and you'll cut the drunks - when your high as a kite charged off your face on speed or coke you can drink feck loads more than you can when your "straight". But because your on the drugs your already edgy - combine that with your super hero status after downing 16 pots and 4 shots and its a recipe for a rumble. Cause your also now parranoid cause your getting on the gear all the time your now carrying a weapon. Next thing youve got blood on your hands.
> Drugs are too easy to get your hands on these days. When I first started doing drugs you could spend half your night looking for flippers if you weren't hooked up before you went out. These days every second person has a ten pack of skittles their selling for twenty five bucks a drop. Clean up the drug scene clean up the streets. I can walk into my local pub on a thursday night and point out at least 50% of the people in there are on gear. Pills arent just in nightclubs and raves - they're everywhere and cheaper than 5 beers half the time.



It's kind of funny that these comparisons are very similar to those used by drug decriminalisation lobbies, except in reverse. It shouldn't be a case of blame the drug, fix the problem. Aggression is caused by much more than intoxication of any kind. Some people can drink themselves under the table, drop acid and pills and snort speed all weekend and be as gentle as a lamb. Others may have a small sniff of clag and start acting like a nutter.

Anyway if the liquor licensing commission or state governemt want to iron out aggression and violence in the streets they should maybe start at Crown Casino and QBH.


----------



## komodo (15/1/10)

Bleh you were getting ripped  I was paying $18 in those days (I was buying 100 at a time though - could get them as cheap as $11 if buying 1,000 provided it wasnt on tick).
That was really the start of the cheap pills (well that was my experiance) and the start of it becoming common place to double drop as the "quality" of the drugs had diminished with the price. 

I'm straight as they come these days. The occasional biff but thats about it. People can do their drugs if they want no my issue. I enjoyed my time that I (ab)used drugs - I'm just glad I got out when I did cause I was spiralling out of control towards the end.
The problem these days is that its not just the ravers and indie kids doing artificials. Its the "cool kids" doing them too.
The indie kids and ravers are a bit like hippies - they arent in it for a fight just out for a good night every ones equal. If one of your mates is getting a little firey you chill him out and difuse the situation. 
The "jocks" and "cool kids" dont seem to have this mentality. They seem to be a very parranoid group - like on the ads on TV, someone innocently bumps them and they think they want a fight. They see one of their mates getting firey and they are up front being the hero - their gunna kick this guys ass before they even know whats going on. No one messes with their mates!

You only have to look at the major hot spots for where the violence is. Its not at places like the tote, the joint, nightcat, loop, three below, 3D etc. Its not at music/arts culture venues or small "boutique" bars. Its at or near the "in" places and the typical jock bucks night venues. Yet I'd be my lefty on the fact that in those places there are as many "scattered" folk as there are at Bar20, Queensy, BCB, Bubble, etc. (In fact at 3D, the joint and Nightcat Id suggest theres more scattered people.)

Its not all people at those venues, hell I used to go to bar20 all the time as two of my freinds worked there, but it does seem to be a fair proportion of them. I could stereotype them but id be seen as a racist even though 90% of them are australians...


----------



## jlm (15/1/10)

Ahhh, so they're being closed because of the famed alcohol fueled violence that melbourne is rife with. FWIW I make my way down there roughly every year or so to see a band that doesn't make it up here, or that I want to see twice. My experiences in the CBD, St Kilda, or Richmond (That's where the Corner Hotel is?) and where ever the Tote is (Collingwood?) have been no different to what it's like here in Bris. But thats just my experience.
On my last trip down in Nov, where I met up with a good friend and watched Bad Religion but not NOFX, we walked the streets trying to find our hotel (It is confusing getting from the palace to fed square, then getting your bearings, then finding your way home.) for quite some time and saw no alcohol fueled violence. Maybe next time?

To finish my rant, assholes are everywhere. Now it seems they can close the good pubs. I'm going to bed.

And bum, I really have no solid recollection of how the Sailors played that night, I just have it logged in as a good one. I never saw them up here although they made a few trips. Are they still a band?


----------



## bum (15/1/10)

jlm said:


> Ahhh, so they're being closed because of the famed alcohol fueled violence that melbourne is rife with. FWIW I make my way down there roughly every year or so to see a band that doesn't make it up here, or that I want to see twice. My experiences in the CBD, St Kilda, or Richmond (That's where the Corner Hotel is?) and where ever the Tote is (Collingwood?) have been no different to what it's like here in Bris. But thats just my experience.



That's the thing - there is extraordinarily little violence at live music venues. Until relatively recently I was going to see bands 3 nights a week must have seriously seen nigh on a thousand bands in my day (always turn up at doors, not just for the headliner) and I've seen one blue. And, funnily enough, it was NOT at the Tote. I have walked past the clubs on King Street upon occasion and haven't been game to look up from the footpath so no one asks me WHAT THE **** I'M LOOKING AT MATE! This whole thing is bullshit. I'd be less upset if it was some bullshit like the council had re-zoned it for a highrise or some shit. ****, it'd be even better if the owner decided to gut it for pokies. At least that'd make sense.


----------



## manticle (16/1/10)

Komodo said:


> Bleh you were getting ripped  I was paying $18 in those days (I was buying 100 at a time though - could get them as cheap as $11 if buying 1,000 provided it wasnt on tick).



Possibly not the best information to admit to in the public arena.


----------



## bum (16/1/10)

How did it come to be that I am watching Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle?

This is a sorry state of affairs.


----------



## brettprevans (16/1/10)

Taking the piss out of doudie howser md is funny though. 
Death to 9 for originally scheduling resident evil and then replacing it with crusoe. **** that. 
Thank god I had stuffed taped. And Iron Chef and Rockwiz


----------



## Adamt (16/1/10)

25 mins until UFC is on ONE (here)... maaaaaarvellous.


----------



## bum (16/1/10)

They are riding a cheetah for no reason at all.


----------



## komodo (16/1/10)

Just watched star trek (2009) on foxtel box office on demand. Not having seen any other star trek movies I thought it wasnt bad. What did how ever freak me out was pausing it so SWMBO could take a bathroom break and flicking to FTA TV and seeing harold and kumar and seeing John Cho (harold)


----------



## petesbrew (17/1/10)

Currently nursing a bad hangover, while listening to my son play with all his loud birthday toys. Where's the f##ing volume control?


----------



## Fents (17/1/10)

petesbrew said:


> Currently nursing a bad hangover, while listening to my son play with all his loud birthday toys. Where's the f##ing volume control?



that dosnt sound good.

currently nursing a small hangover yet a large duckover. 3 Peking ducks, the a duck chow mein then a duck soup to finish it all off. basically three courses of duck.

Old Kingdom on Smith St, Vic. Def a winner.


----------



## petesbrew (18/1/10)

Fents said:


> that dosnt sound good.
> 
> currently nursing a small hangover yet a large duckover. 3 Peking ducks, the a duck chow mein then a duck soup to finish it all off. basically three courses of duck.
> 
> Old Kingdom on Smith St, Vic. Def a winner.


I'm hungry for peking duck now.


----------



## Adamt (18/1/10)

Did you hear about the Peking duck who was thrown out of the gym? He was told to stop Peking in the ladies room! 

Ba doom tssssh.


----------



## WarmBeer (18/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Did you hear about the Peking duck who was thrown out of the gym? He was told to stop Peking in the ladies room!
> 
> Ba doom tssssh.


Worst.
Joke.
Evah.


----------



## Ivan Other One (18/1/10)

Yay, Monday,,,,,, TF4RDO's B)


----------



## komodo (18/1/10)

Peking duck is called beijing duck in china...


----------



## staggalee (18/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Yep, hopefully I'll be back in full swing soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Try wearing underpants.



Sadly, I have to wear underpants all the time in this boiling hot weather. Got new board shorts for Xmas, stipulated they must be knee length.
But the head of my dick still managed to peep out from the leg, causing gasps of wonderment :blink: 
Not happy.

stagga.


----------



## Pennywise (18/1/10)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Effin' hilarious


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

Komodo said:


> Peking duck is called beijing duck in china...




100% correct

But It was originally called Peking Duck as Peking is what is now known as Beijing.  

Also Peking duck is slow roasted or to be authentic smoked over 24hrs IIRC. Marinade in Cha Su sauce, the stuff that the hung BBQ pork is done it, it's great on this dish. Serve with Mandarin pancakes, and green onions for brushing on the hoisin sauce.Make it for Christmas every year with out fail. Mum makes the pancakes they are awesome.

Mmmmmm duck!


----------



## Airgead (18/1/10)

Chappo said:


> 100% correct
> 
> But It was originally called Peking Duck as Peking is what is now known as Beijing.
> 
> ...



I'm sure I saw somewhere that the way to get good crispy skin on a duck is to open up a hole between the flesh and the skin, apply the lips and literally blow the skin off the duck. Separating it from the flesh apparently makes it crispier. Duck cooks in china must have incredible lungs. And terrible breath...


----------



## manticle (18/1/10)

Poach the duck in chicken or duck stock for an hour or so before slow roasting.

This goes for any duck - release the grease that many people offer as a reason for not liking duck.


----------



## bum (19/1/10)




----------



## petesbrew (19/1/10)

In London when I first tried them, they called them crispy duck pancakes. 
Makes sense.

I still feel like one.


----------



## Adamt (19/1/10)

You tried a fat woman with a back-bum? Skin doesn't look too crispy though.


----------



## bum (19/1/10)




----------



## Mantis (19/1/10)

Bloody hell bum, whered you find that pic. Grooooooosssssss


----------



## jonocarroll (19/1/10)

Mantis said:


> Bloody hell bum, whered you find that pic. Grooooooosssssss





Sure, there's some funny stuff on there.


----------



## Adamt (19/1/10)

It's moronail.

This is monorail!


----------



## jonocarroll (19/1/10)

Adamt said:


> This is monorail!


----------



## Mantis (19/1/10)

Ok, got the message


----------



## bum (19/1/10)

I just came to answer this question because I didn't mean to ignore it in chat (sorry). Seems it has been ably answered already.


----------



## jonocarroll (19/1/10)

Thank you Google auto-complete, for asking the questions we were all thinking...






:blink: 

Explanations not welcome.

Edit: wrong word.


----------



## Adamt (19/1/10)

This old French lass playing Molik is serving worse than Kournikova.


----------



## jonocarroll (20/1/10)

bum said:


> The Tote is closing this weekend.
> 
> I could ******* cry.


Here ya go.

http://www.theage.com.au/national/hope-for...00119-mj3o.html


----------



## petesbrew (20/1/10)

Care factor is so bad today that I couldn't even bother cooking my 2min noodles.

edit: now there's short and curlies all over my desk.


----------



## Pennywise (20/1/10)

I ate ham/cheese/tom sangas for lunch


----------



## WarmBeer (20/1/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I ate ham/cheese/tom sangas for lunch


SNAP


----------



## brettprevans (20/1/10)

salami,mushroom, capcicum,cheese chilli toasted sanga


----------



## bum (20/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/national/hope-for...00119-mj3o.html



Nothing hopeful there, really. The building was never going to get torn down. The assumption would have been that someone would take the pub over but as a venue it will, and never can be, the same again. The bloke who has run it for nearly a decade is broke. No one like-minded will be able to take it over in the current climate. It doesn't matter that whoever owns the dirt under it got richer - he can't run it.


----------



## Pollux (20/1/10)

I chucked a sickie the day before my RDOs, got the inlaws to take care of the demon child for 2 nights and we are currently in Mudgee......

Had a look at the brewery today, so much shininess......Wineries tomorrow.


----------



## brettprevans (21/1/10)

searching for ESB yeast on craftbrewer...just did a search for 'esb' ..... do one yourself... yes the yeast comes up but so does this item. love it.


----------



## petesbrew (21/1/10)

Pollux said:


> I chucked a sickie the day before my RDOs, got the inlaws to take care of the demon child for 2 nights and we are currently in Mudgee......
> 
> Had a look at the brewery today, so much shininess......Wineries tomorrow.


Did you visit Blue Wren winery? The have a good chardonnay port.


----------



## Pollux (21/1/10)

Drove past it, but didn't drop in....

End haul was

Tinja 2006 Chardonnay
Lowe 2009 Preservative Free Organic Merlot
High Valley 2009 Rose
High Valley 2009 Sauv Blanc
Botobolar 2008 Marsanne
Botobolar 2008 Riesling
Botobolar 2007 Merlot
Mudgee Mead Spiced Mead
Mudgee Brewing Co Spring Release (APA styled)


Throw in some cheese, good honey and it's been a great little trip.


Dinner tonight back at the brewery with some live music. So don't want to return home tomorrow.


----------



## Pennywise (22/1/10)

So, who's got the next 4 days off. I do


----------



## WarmBeer (22/1/10)

55 minutes, and counting...


----------



## Pennywise (22/1/10)

Anything big planned for Aus Day? Me, it's the usual manditory BBQ and a few games of street cricket with the neighbours


----------



## Pollux (22/1/10)

I'll be starting my 5 days on tomorrow morning...........Some of us have to keep the masses entertained.

Pete: I actually tried a Blue Wren White Port at the brewery last night, was awesome, went great with the passionfruit cheesecake we had for dessert.....

Back to reality today, drove back this morning and I can already say I hate Sydney weather as compared to out at Mudgee, the humidity is so low out there that both afternoons we walked the 1.8km to the pubs in 35+ heat and sun and didn't even sweat, compared to here where I was sweating just sitting and typing this......


----------



## chappo1970 (22/1/10)

NSFW

http://www.getonmyhorse.com/

:lol: I m obsessed by this stoopid thing. WHY? :huh:


----------



## bum (22/1/10)

Because it is awesome.

The real question is why didn't you click it when I linked to it in the previous No Topic thread?


----------



## chappo1970 (22/1/10)

bum said:


> Because it is awesome.
> 
> The real question is why didn't you click it when I linked to it in the previous No Topic thread?



Because you know we ALL ignore you Bottom... :lol: 

Probably because it was buried in 1,000,000 post of shyte and then the post got shitcanned because lots of potty mouth individuals decided to have a p1ssing competition. B)


----------



## brettprevans (22/1/10)

Chappo said:


> NSFW
> 
> http://www.getonmyhorse.com/


doesnt seem to work on an iphone either. must really be NSFW


----------



## bum (22/1/10)

Nah, just a cartoon horse penis. Quite innocent all things considered.


----------



## Pollux (22/1/10)

I was watching that and thought "This looks like the work of Weebl".......

Turns out I was right.....

I love the on the moon series he did.


----------



## jlm (22/1/10)

Chappo said:


> NSFW
> 
> http://www.getonmyhorse.com/
> 
> :lol: I m obsessed by this stoopid thing. WHY? :huh:


stopped after hearing 3.2s of auto tuner. I'd rather listen to cats f*cking.


----------



## bum (22/1/10)

1. It is called Autotune.
2. It is not used here - pitch is out all over the place.
3. If you don't know what it is called I don't know why you think you can hear it.


----------



## jonocarroll (22/1/10)

Because I *_*know*_* he will be checking here... perhaps once the mods are done deleting his new posts and giving him a talking to.

Hello to the new member, "Jeepers". If you are merely a little more polite on this forum, the members will shower you with so much information, you'll think it's Christmas with a capital C. You'll think there's some sort of information stimulus package being offered to you. If you stay around long enough, you'll find little tidbits of information tucked away like so many Easter eggs. If you're polite enough, when the time comes for your account to become disabled, the Dalai Llama might smile upon you and reincarnate your username as a more enlightened pseudonym.

For now, Namaste.


----------



## bum (22/1/10)

Ok, so far I've seen him accused of being Darren and Renegade. 

Of the two I'd lean towards Renegade but I'm not sure he could bring himself to type like that even for a troll.


----------



## kook (22/1/10)

Option 1

Obviously has nothing better to do.


----------



## jonocarroll (22/1/10)




----------



## bum (22/1/10)

Well played on the lego.


----------



## jonocarroll (22/1/10)

Apologies about the file size, but this one's hilarious!


----------



## bum (22/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Apologies about the file size, but this one's hilarious!



You just trampled your own joke.


----------



## jonocarroll (22/1/10)

bum said:


> You just trampled your own joke.


 :blink: 

How so?


----------



## bum (22/1/10)

Well, encouraging people to persist prior to a really slow-loading image that starts with "How to keep an idiot busy.." or whatever it was kinda telegraphs your punch.

Anyone else stay in the thread after the word "idiot" was revealed enough to recognise it?


----------



## Adamt (22/1/10)

I'm going to hell.

I just broke up with my Haitian girlfriend.........












She was crushed.


----------



## jonocarroll (22/1/10)

bum said:


> Anyone else stay in the thread after the word "idiot" was revealed enough to recognise it?


Well, whoever stuck around for the 15 or so seconds to get to that part... Sheesh. It's not exactly high-brow humour. I'll stick to more of your style if you prefer - what's on the front page of monorail.net?


----------



## bum (23/1/10)

Adamt said:


> I'm going to hell.
> 
> I just broke up with my Haitian girlfriend.........
> 
> ...



Not fucken cool man.

This shit is pretty horrific.


----------



## jonocarroll (23/1/10)

Adamt said:


> I'm going to hell.
> 
> I just broke up with my Haitian girlfriend.........
> 
> ...


----------



## bum (23/1/10)

I just used the word 'extant' in conversation and felt embarrassed.


----------



## warra48 (23/1/10)

bum said:


> I just used the word 'extant' in conversation and felt embarrassed.



I used the word in conversation with mrs warra recently, and she had to run to the PC to check the online dictionary.
She didn't believe it's a real word.


----------



## Steve (23/1/10)

Had the best Thai take-away dish ive ever had last night for dinner. It was called Paad Ped Lamb or Moo. The description underneath was hot and spicy stir-fried lamb or pork with coconut. I had the pork so no idea where the Moo comes from in the title. It had three little chillies next to hit meaning it was hot. Yeah yeah seen them before, heres me thinking it'll nothing like my usual chicken vindaloo. Well f*&^ck me dead this thing was hot. This was up there with the indians. Bloody sensational. The endorphines were running rampant. Had terrible chilli guts this morning though. Just finished it off now for lunch.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bum (23/1/10)

Moo/muu is Thai for pork.

Hot Thai stuff is about as hot as you'll ever have. Kicks Indian (which I love) in the face pretty routinely.


----------



## Steve (23/1/10)

bum said:


> Moo/muu is Thai for pork.
> 
> Hot Thai stuff is about as hot as you'll ever have. Kicks Indian (which I love) in the face pretty routinely.




Cheers Bum, that explains it. Ive mastered cooking vindaloos now I have another style to try to cook. Just said to my wife when she came home thats one've the best dishes ive had for a long time. And thats a big call for me.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## petesbrew (23/1/10)

Pollux said:


> I'll be starting my 5 days on tomorrow morning...........Some of us have to keep the masses entertained.
> 
> Pete: I actually tried a Blue Wren White Port at the brewery last night, was awesome, went great with the passionfruit cheesecake we had for dessert.....
> 
> Back to reality today, drove back this morning and I can already say I hate Sydney weather as compared to out at Mudgee, the humidity is so low out there that both afternoons we walked the 1.8km to the pubs in 35+ heat and sun and didn't even sweat, compared to here where I was sweating just sitting and typing this......



Yeah, been to Blue Wren Winery twice for lunch when we've been there. Nice setting, sitting outside next to the vineyards. Pretty sure the food was good too (would remember if it was bad)


Mmmm. Hot thai food. Yum.


----------



## manticle (23/1/10)

bum said:


> Moo/muu is Thai for pork.
> 
> Hot Thai stuff is about as hot as you'll ever have. Kicks Indian (which I love) in the face pretty routinely.



Proper Northern Chinese (Mongolian, Szechuan) is the hottest I've ever encountered. Almost a mind-altering experience.

Next time you're going somewhere Melbourne CBD-wise to get food try the Mongolian Hotpot on Elisabeth street, just past Queensberry st.


----------



## bum (23/1/10)

Yunnan (Chinese) is the hottest food I've ever eaten but it is a very different kind of heat to Thai (and even Szechuan to an extent - even though the two are often thought of as being similar). It is insanely hot but it doesn't really burn your mouth like Thai, et al. No ring-stingers there.


----------



## brettprevans (23/1/10)

manticle said:


> Proper Northern Chinese (Mongolian, Szechuan) is the hottest I've ever encountered. Almost a mind-altering experience.
> 
> Next time you're going somewhere Melbourne CBD-wise to get food try the Mongolian Hotpot on Elisabeth street, just past Queensberry st.


Will have ti give that a crack. Any reccomendation?


----------



## bum (24/1/10)

Just bottled an extract loosely based on SNPA (pissed the cascade off in favour of galaxy and simcoe). Smells just like lychee. Probably missed the bitterness I was after by a touch but maybe my mates will like it more for that. Colour is great (but slightly murky at this stage, hopefully will clean up a bit in the bottle). Early days yet, I know, but I'm pretty happy so far.


----------



## MVZOOM (25/1/10)

My wife asked me last night if I'm ok for her to get breast implants.


----------



## bum (25/1/10)

Admiral Ackbar would have something to say about that question.


----------



## Airgead (25/1/10)

MVZOOM said:


> My wife asked me last night if I'm ok for her to get breast implants.



Don't do it. I've never seen a set of fake boobs that looked better than the ones they replaced. Stay natural.


----------



## Adamt (25/1/10)

Did she ask you or did she tell you?


----------



## bum (25/1/10)

That is Admiral Ackbar's issue.


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/10)

Airgead said:


> Don't do it. I've never seen a set of fake boobs that looked better than the ones they replaced. Stay natural.


+1. well sort of. ive seen ones that loked better than the orginals but they didnt look real. you could tell they were fake. but natural is good.

go to a strip for research (purely research purposes mind you ;P ) and have a look. you can tell the fake one's a mile off and the naturals look better. you got to remember this is for your missus not your porn star mistress (if you were to have one).

Im assumin of course your missus doesnt need implants as part of corrective sugery (like after a mastectomy) or something since you posting it on AHB. If she did then disregard our jovial comments.

edit: oh and in relation to the admiral


bum said:


> Admiral Ackbar would have something to say about that question.


----------



## bum (25/1/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> If she did then disregard our jovial comments.



Definitely +1.


----------



## Airgead (25/1/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> go to a strip for research (purely research purposes mind you ;P ) and have a look. you can tell the fake one's a mile off and the naturals look better. you got to remember this is for your missus not your porn star mistress (if you were to have one).
> 
> Im assumin of course your missus doesnt need implants as part of corrective sugery (like after a mastectomy) or something since you posting it on AHB. If she did then disregard our jovial comments.



Actually as a part time porn reviewer, I see a lot of porn (probably way too much porn) and the trend in the last couple of years is back to the natural boobs. Its the whole alt/suicide girls thing. Now everyone has natural boobs and lots of tats/piercings.

Oh yeah, and +1 to the jovial comments thing. I have actually seen one set of fake boobs that were better than what they replaced but what they replaced was a mess left by cancer.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/10)

Airgead said:


> Actually as a part time porn reviewer.....
> Cheers
> Dave


im assuming your the unpaid 'volunteer' type reviewer rather than the paid type :lol: if you are the paid type, i'll happilly backfill fo you next time your on holidays. i could use some extra $ (all about the $ of course).


----------



## Airgead (25/1/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> im assuming your the unpaid 'volunteer' type reviewer rather than the paid type :lol: if you are the paid type, i'll happilly backfill fo you next time your on holidays. i could use some extra $ (all about the $ of course).



We make a small (actually very small) amount from advertising. We also get some free porn (and other adult items). That's it though. We certainly aren't going to be able to retire on the porn review income.


----------



## bum (25/1/10)

Homemade carnitas for lunch!


----------



## Adamt (25/1/10)

What be carnitas?

I would make use of my black belt in Google Fu however I am a loner and crave any sort of social interaction.


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/10)

Adamt said:


> What be carnitas?
> 
> I would make use of my black belt in Google Fu however I am a loner and crave any sort of social interaction.


from wiki - Carnitas literally "little meats", is a type of braised or roasted (often after first being simmered) pork in Mexican cuisine.

looks like a type of burrito. yum yum.


----------



## Adamt (25/1/10)

Indeed that sounds delicious.

I have about 400g of marinated turkey meat and my special butter fried rice with veg.


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/10)

left over froms dinner last night - homemade special 'dimsim' mixture stuffed into filo pastry and homemade veggie samosas. got a banana and apple for the arvo.

both of yours guys lunch sounds awsome.


----------



## Pollux (25/1/10)

Finally got my taps bolted to the door of the keg fridge.......


There may only be two, it may be an ugly fridge, but standing back to admire my handiwork I've never been prouder....

Now to buy a spring loaded auto off tap and mount it lower so the little one can use it for her "bubble water" (there is always a keg of carbed water in there), that way there will never be any confusion as to which taps are beer and which are water.


----------



## Kleiny (25/1/10)

I am the mayor of nacho town today

Sings: nacho nacho town i want to be in nacho town:

as he dances around in his underpants


----------



## petesbrew (25/1/10)

hickory smoked ham off the bone :icon_drool2: , tasty cheese & wholegrain mustard on a multigrain bread roll.
Would've been so much nicer if I threw it in the fridge, but I left it simmering away in my bag, hence blergh-soft cheese


----------



## Bribie G (25/1/10)

Geek Heaven of the 1960s 

Which one would you sh&g?


----------



## Adamt (25/1/10)

I'd shag the Honeywell DDP-516 :icon_drool2:


----------



## Kleiny (25/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Geek Heaven of the 1960s
> 
> Which one would you sh&g?



Helen and yvonne you know they would be up for it after all its the 60's and i was not even a glimmer in dads eye


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/10)

Myth buster is about to use a Mongolian burner in one of their experiments. A kitchen boiling oil and water myth. Awsome


----------



## Adamt (25/1/10)

Mass Effect completed! Just in time for number 2


----------



## jonocarroll (25/1/10)

http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=are+you+skynet%3F

Just what skynet would say.


----------



## jonocarroll (26/1/10)

I guess this is as good a place as any to tell this story. Please don't judge me. I never thought I'd tell anyone about this, but it's late and I've had a few, so I guess I'll just write it now and regret it in the morning. :chug: 

First, just for some background, my mum died when I was born (she was actually really hot, but this isn't about her, I guess it's messed up to say, but whatever). I grew up with my dad's family, because my dad has all sorts of emotional issues and he bailed before I was born. As you can tell, my childhood was pretty messed up.

Anyway, growing up I felt like there was a lot of distance between me and my sister. When I was about 17 or 18 I first noticed that my sister was a hottie. I don't want to go into details about it, but basically I accidentally found a video she made of herself. I knew she didn't make it for me, but I thought she was so beautiful that I watched it twice (probably would have watched it heaps more expect some crazy shit went down and I had to leave home (my dad'd family who I was staying with got in bad trouble with the law - I never talk about it).

So, I was totally lusting after my sister at that point. She was also having trouble with the law. She was actually in custody when I left home.

My friend and I went to pick her up. When I saw her that day, after seeing the video, to be honest I wanted to do things to her. Looking back now, it's pretty messed up, but I think she had feelings for me too. She actually kissed me when we went to pick her up - not a sisterly kiss, you know? It wasn't over the top sexual, but it definitely wasn't sisterly. :blink: 

After we left we went to crash with my sister's friends. On the trip there my friend implied that he wanted to get with my sister and I got a little jealous. He's a good looking guy, and even though she was my sister I felt like he was competition. Not much else happened between us for a while except maybe some sexy hugging.

Pretty much everyone in my life at that point was wanted by the government, so we all moved around a lot. I'm not saying that I'm proud of it or anything, but it was kind of an awesome time.

My friend and my sister never hooked up I don't think, but I thought there was some serious sexual tension going on between them. It was around that time that I got seriously hurt in an accident. Pretty messed up, I could have died. But when I was in recovery my sister came up to me and out of nowhere started giving me this awesome, slow, passionate kiss on the lips.

Sadly (though probably for the best) nothing ever came of it. We spent some time apart, and I started to get really religious, so I tried not to think of her in that way. It was actually going well for a long time, I was totally over her, but, like a year after all that stuff went down we were out sailing (not a date or anything romantic like that) and she was wearing the hottest bikini I've ever seen and it brought back all the old feelings. Sigh.  

A little while later she actually wound up with my friend from before (the sexual tension guy). I can't say I was surprised. But even after she was shacking up with my friend there was this one time we were at a party. My friend was inside and my sister and I were outside. It was a really intimate moment. I think something might have happened, except I killed the mood when I told her that Darth Vader was our father and I had to go face him.


----------



## bum (26/1/10)

How did you type all that with one hand?


----------



## jonocarroll (26/1/10)

bum said:


> How did you type all that with one hand?


Fast typing. Heh! Correct spelling. Heh! I crave not these things.


----------



## Adamt (26/1/10)

Scrolled down, read last line, 5 minutes saved


----------



## bum (26/1/10)

I went another route. As soon as I saw he used the word "me" where "I" was more appropriate I put a random sentence into Google.

Check this out:
http://www.picm.co.tv/2010/01/single-sheet-of-paper.html

Google suggests they aren't fake. Pretty cool.


----------



## jonocarroll (26/1/10)

bum said:


> I went another route. As soon as I saw he used the word "me" where "I" was more appropriate I put a random sentence into Google.


Oh, heaven forbid I offend thee with an inappropriate choice of pronoun. How inconsiderate to not perform a detailed grammatical analysis of something I found on the internet. Oh, Lordy whatever should I do to repent my wicked ways. How dare I type something funny in and not think that some arsehole will only read it if I use the precise, completely unambiguous sentence form, that being the only way that the joke could possibly be conveyed. Please, please I beg of you, forgive me... 

Actually...


----------



## bum (26/1/10)

Let me spell it out for you: the out of character grammatical inaccuracy proved to me very early on that it was a cut and paste job so I did a quick Google to see what the story was without having to read it. I'm not sure where the personal slight is coming from?

I hope you're really pissed or something. You look like an idiot.


----------



## bum (26/1/10)

I don't care, QB. I think it is punny.


----------



## MVZOOM (27/1/10)

Haha, love this place - goes from my wife's boobs to Mexi food in sub 3mins! 

All good comments. The motivation is purely cosmetic (thank God), there's no remediation work for illness etc. She's been thinking about this for a long time, we've had three kids and her current set have suffered massively ('scuse the pun!) to the point where it's hard to get a bra that fits, due to her small size. We're a team, so she bought it up for consideration - it's all good. I had a girlfriend many years ago who had it done and relayed the experiance to my wife, so she understands the pain and discomfort involved. 

There's a newer method that places the implant behind the muscle, which helps the natural look and feel. Assuming she doesnt go rampant on size (I suggested a c cup max??) or even 1/2 way between a B and C, then it's going to maximise the natural'ness. 

I dunno, I think it'd realy help perk her up ('scuse the pun) and would go a long way to helping her confidence. She's put her body through plenty to get three kids through it, if she feels this is a good idea, then so be it. 40th b'day present....


----------



## Airgead (27/1/10)

MVZOOM said:


> I dunno, I think it'd realy help perk her up ('scuse the pun) and would go a long way to helping her confidence. She's put her body through plenty to get three kids through it, if she feels this is a good idea, then so be it. 40th b'day present....



Studies (can dig up links if you want) have shown that happiness and satisfaction with body image tend to go down after boob jobs not up...

Not to say that some people aren't delighted but on average a year or so down the track the average response is to be less satisfied.

I seem to recall one of the study authors saying that if the fundamental issue is a body image problem then getting bigger boobs does nothing to address the underlying issue and people feel unhappier because the think they should feel happier after the operation but don't so they kind of spiral down and many have subsequent operations to increase things still further which doesn't help either.

They found exactly the same thing after penis enlargements in men as well.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Supra-Jim (27/1/10)

MVZOOM said:


> I dunno, I think it'd realy help perk her up ('scuse the pun) and would go a long way to helping her confidence. She's put her body through plenty to get three kids through it, if she feels this is a good idea, then so be it. 40th b'day present....



It'll will also be a 50th, 60th, 70th and so on birthday present, i think. A friend had a set installed recently, and they need updating/replacing every 10 years or so.

Not trying to sway you one way or the other, just putting something i was told out there for consideration.

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (28/1/10)

broke my fkn glasses frame this morning just before i left for work. spewing. cant ride the motorbike to work, have to screw around with optomistrists today cause i need them asap as im going off on a course. got to work from home. pissed the boss off a bit. oh well.

at least i get to sit around in my shorts and no top and work.


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/1/10)

Right now I'm doing busy work- putting stamps on envelopes to use for the AWBCA journal. Sigh.


----------



## brettprevans (28/1/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Right now I'm doing busy work- putting stamps on envelopes to use for the AWBCA journal. Sigh.


thats what the mail room is for! oh and prepaid envelopes...which also come from the mail room. :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/1/10)

Hmm, I need to find this 'mail room' you speak of. Or just get prepaid envelopes. The club's paying for them anyway...


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/1/10)




----------



## bum (28/1/10)

Surely this thing is going to sink faster than the Newton? It looks so unwieldy.


----------



## brettprevans (29/1/10)

just bought these for the collection

Dough - $12



Curry Bible - $18



The Cook's Book (a gift for my sister when she moves out) - $30


----------



## Adamt (29/1/10)

bum said:


> Surely this thing is going to sink faster than the Newton? It looks so unwieldy.



Unfortunately, it will succeed.

In a few months there'll be douchebags everywhere carrying these things around like Moses with ten commandments.


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Unfortunately, it will succeed.
> 
> In a few months there'll be douchebags everywhere carrying these things around like Moses with ten commandments.



The same douchebags will also be lugging around a massive bag to carry all of the clip on accessories to actually use these pads for anything other than reading a book.

I think it can also only run one app at a time (plus only apps approved by Apple can be downloaded), oh and iBooks is only available in the US, so really until this is available in Oz, the iPad will basically be a large akward iPhone that doesn't make phone calls or have a camera.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Airgead (29/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Unfortunately, it will succeed.
> 
> In a few months there'll be douchebags everywhere carrying these things around like Moses with ten commandments.



Yep. Apple could put Steve Jobs' turds in little jars and the fanboys would still line up around the block to buy them.

Provided the can was pretty enough.


----------



## brettprevans (29/1/10)

> the iPad...


im sure there is a dumb joke to be had here. something along the lines of being large cumbersome and moody but with clever marketing like it allows you ride horses or go to the beach. if you get my drift.


----------



## Adamt (29/1/10)

Already been done! It has been nicknamed the iTampon.


----------



## brettprevans (29/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Already been done! It has been nicknamed the iTampon.


see i knew there was a joke to be had.

now to stop reading AHB and get back to a uni assignment


----------



## jonocarroll (29/1/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> I think it can also only run one app at a time


I think this is incorrect - they used a more powerful processor just so they could enable multitasking (in the one device where I wouldn't need it so much). All the other complaints hold IMO.

I didn't want to purchase the single Apple product that I have (though the iPhone really is a nifty device). I have a 13" laptop with a 90% size keyboard that would put most desktops to shame, and it weighs 1.4kg with the battery in, so you won't see me with an oversized iPhone.

On a different note, I had a giggle on the bus into work this morning...


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/1/10)

Stolen from The Age website:



> The iPad is based on the same operating system as the iPhone, and they share the limitation of being unable to use multiple applications at the same time or to display web pages created using Adobe's Flash.



the rest of the story is here: http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/comp...00128-n0z0.html

Not taking it as gospel, but it seems the iPad is limited to one app at a time.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (29/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> attachment=35286:yo_dawg_ute.jpg]




Ahhhhhahahahahhahahah that's classic!

The iphone is good and a leader in it's class because of the sheer number and range of apps available (of course, most of them are shite, but anyway) versus other smartphones, while also doubling as a entertainment/media playing device. Perfect for the "I want a smartphone but I'm not a businessperson" crowd.

When you compare the iPad to other netbooks, you'll soon see the only advantage is the touch screen. The built-in software still has loads of flaws; no flash support for starters :facepalm:, and will run iPhone applications (why bother running these on a PC capable of much more?) and iPad specific user-developed apps. The flash memory with no expansion slot is an absolute joke, especially for a device able to play dvd-quality movies.

I think I'll stop there.


----------



## .DJ. (29/1/10)

I feel like a beer.. Might go over the road at lunch and have a Bright Ale from the tap.... either that or a VB.... Cant decide!


----------



## .DJ. (29/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Ahhhhhahahahahhahahah that's classic!
> 
> The iphone is good and a leader in it's class because of the sheer number and range of apps available (of course, most of them are shite, but anyway) versus other smartphones, while also doubling as a entertainment/media playing device. Perfect for the "I want a smartphone but I'm not a businessperson" crowd.
> 
> ...



so who is the iPad catered at? what type of demographic? 

to me its not a phone, not a laptop and sits somewhere in between... and honestly cant see what purpose it serves that the iphone or a laptop cant???


----------



## jonocarroll (29/1/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Not taking it as gospel, but it seems the iPad is limited to one app at a time.


Huh. Not sure where I heard that then. Perhaps it was just one of the rumours that didn't materialise.

Some interesting stuff here - someone's already gone through the SDK and found all the un-implemented stuff that's already coded like voice calls and camera, and suggests that multitasking will be pushed in the next update to iphone & itampon. That would be pretty sweet to get multitasking.


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Huh. Not sure where I heard that then. Perhaps it was just one of the rumours that didn't materialise.
> 
> Some interesting stuff here - someone's already gone through the SDK and found all the un-implemented stuff that's already coded like voice calls and camera, and suggests that multitasking will be pushed in the next update to iphone & itampon. That would be pretty sweet to get multitasking.



I think all of these extra functions are available via a series of additional equipment you need to purchase to access (plug in camera, plug in memory card reader, plug in key board etc etc). No doubt however the next iteration of this device will include a comprehensive (read: sensible and necessary) functions/features.

Cheers SJ


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/1/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> I think it can also only run one app at a time (plus only apps approved by Apple can be downloaded), oh and iBooks is only available in the US, so really until this is available in Oz, the iPad will basically be a large akward iPhone that doesn't make phone calls or have a camera.
> 
> Cheers SJ






QuantumBrewer said:


> I think this is incorrect - they used a more powerful processor just so they could enable multitasking (in the one device where I wouldn't need it so much). All the other complaints hold IMO.




I've read two reviews that both say the iPad can't do two things at once. Pretty dodgy IMO.


----------



## brettprevans (29/1/10)

apple are now a bunch of pricks, they saw what phone companies did in the past (ie multiple releases of phones each with features/upgrades' that should have some standard in the first place. Apple have given up their integrity as a company that provides best service/quality etc in the first place and now does money making stunts. like the arrogance of relasing iphone with no video capability even though they had the technology and software. and locking them from using certain apps etc unless you jailbreak them'

I dislike apple very much. and their iphone is overrated.


----------



## petesbrew (29/1/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> apple are now a bunch of pricks, they saw what phone companies did in the past (ie multiple releases of phones each with features/upgrades' that should have some standard in the first place. Apple have given up their integrity as a company that provides best service/quality etc in the first place and now does money making stunts. like the arrogance of relasing iphone with no video capability even though they had the technology and software. and locking them from using certain apps etc unless you jailbreak them'
> 
> I dislike apple very much. and their iphone is overrated.


+1

Do the ipods still have no radio these days? Most other brands do.
Even with 30gb music on my gigabeat I get bored of my stuff.


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/1/10)

...so it's a large corporation?


----------



## Adamt (29/1/10)

Fight the machine!


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Fight the machine!



I'm pretty sure 'the machine' is not supplied with a suitable platform to handle this. Maybe on the next version........

Cheers SJ


----------



## jonocarroll (29/1/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> apple are now a bunch of pricks, they saw what phone companies did in the past (ie multiple releases of phones each with features/upgrades' that should have some standard in the first place. Apple have given up their integrity as a company that provides best service/quality etc in the first place and now does money making stunts. like the arrogance of relasing iphone with no video capability even though they had the technology and software. and locking them from using certain apps etc unless you jailbreak them'


Who else would release a phone with a (okay, in the US) 2 year locked-in plan, on a 1-year update cycle? The reason: the fan-boys will throw away their old phone to get the latest model. Then 6 months later when it comes out in black, they'll do it again. Then the next one will be thinner, gotta get that... 



















www.picturesforsadchildren.com


----------



## Adamt (29/1/10)

That's not a comic, that's a blog post with pictures.


----------



## jonocarroll (29/1/10)

Actually, it's four individual comics, they just line up nicely when hotlinked one after the other.


----------



## Adamt (29/1/10)

A four-part blog post with pictures then


----------



## brettprevans (29/1/10)

QB surely theres a CSI related strip to go with the above..... 
even one poking fun at its self. tv lmandfil of tv shows wasting away bc new models have come in but arent really needed. [insert witty comment] yeaahhhh


----------



## argon (29/1/10)

Resigned a few weeks ago... last day today. Had a few Stone & Woods at lunch... need a couple more before I start burning some bridges :chug:


----------



## Pollux (30/1/10)

Just double checked the times on my local thai's menu as I planned on ordering from there tonight....

Lunch
Mon-Sun 11:30am-3:00pm
Dinner
7 Nights 5:30pm-11:00pm


How Mon-Sun is different to 7 nights I'm not sure......


----------



## warra48 (30/1/10)

Pollux said:


> Just double checked the times on my local thai's menu as I planned on ordering from there tonight....
> 
> Lunch
> Mon-Sun 11:30am-3:00pm
> ...




I'm always bemused by the huge number of businesses which are "open 7 days".
Good to see there are so many new ones opened within the last week.

If they mean "open 7 days a week", why on earth don't they say so?


----------



## ben_sa (31/1/10)

petesbrew said:


> +1
> 
> Do the ipods still have no radio these days? Most other brands do.
> Even with 30gb music on my gigabeat I get bored of my stuff.



Correct, i have a Nova app but it uses about 30mB per hour streaming, bloody ridiculous, I kinda wish i went the e71 for that single function but didnt like the qwerty keypad.... Now everyone looks at me strange when i listen to my radio through my little am/fm radio thingymabobby, then pull my iphone out to check the time


----------



## petesbrew (31/1/10)

Son broke the last SD box by chucking the remote. Now designated for the spare room.
Just bought a new SD set top box from Jaycar with USB record/playback. Sadly doesn't recognise divx but not a bad buy for $50!


----------



## bum (31/1/10)

PS3 is pretty cool, dudes.


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/1/10)

not only can you watch blu ray on it, but Sony has also released some games you can play on it.


----------



## bum (31/1/10)

^he isn't wrong


----------



## argon (31/1/10)

bum said:


> PS3 is pretty cool, dudes.



I have a ps3 and use it mostly for streaming my 2 terrabytes worth of movies, TV series and music. So good watching whatever you want at the touch of button, browsing the whole library without getting off the couch. Blurays are cool especially 1080p documentaries. I have only have a few games (expensive) but don't spend too much time playing them.
Also recently got the Play TV, which essentially turns the ps3 into a dual HD tuner recorder. I think ps3s are around $500 now, so i reckon it's pretty good value.

Highly recommend anyone considering getting one.


----------



## bum (31/1/10)

I was just playing Tekken 6. My! Up-skirt and boobie-jiggle technology has really advanced, hasn't it?


----------



## Adamt (31/1/10)

I have no pants on.


----------



## bum (31/1/10)

Oh yeah. Me too.


----------



## petesbrew (31/1/10)

There's SFA on telly tonight.


----------



## Adamt (31/1/10)

Aaaaaaahahahaha Cricinfo caught a picture of a munted dropkick streaker tackling one of the Pakistani fielders:







EDIT: Yes, he's not really a "streaker", but you know.


----------



## drsmurto (1/2/10)

I'm so hungry i could eat a cricket ball....

Link

And that tackle was more amusing for the fact it showed the security guard literally waddling after him. The point of security guards so unfit they cant actually secure something is what exactly?


----------



## Adamt (1/2/10)

They're only really useful for blocking doorways in clubs.


----------



## jonocarroll (1/2/10)

W00t! Awesome Post Count!

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2545


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/2/10)




----------



## Pollux (1/2/10)




----------



## seravitae (1/2/10)

attention citizens of the world:

Watch your coffee today. Like a hawk. it's going to sneak up behind you and stab you or something. h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (1/2/10)

Sera, have you been eating the Perkins Paste again at the lab?


Everyone knows it those ******* sicko demented donuts that have the issue with us human. Their the ones putting up this whole rouse about the coffee while they plot and plan our destruction.


----------



## seravitae (1/2/10)

i'd probably be eating perkins paste if i had any!

nah, i just had a mechanical failure of shitty coffee cup lid causing ~250mL of coffee to spill on my brand new white shirt and a high accuracy/volume located on my crotchoral region, which makes me look like I shfarted furiously in my pants.

plus someone else dropped a postit note in their coffee, ruining it, and no more milk left for coffee.



booooo!


----------



## Adamt (1/2/10)

Well, your problems are such:

- You have coffee with milk
- You used too much water to make the coffee.

Solution? Short black.


----------



## petesbrew (2/2/10)

My 3yo daughter tripped over, knocking 3 of her teeth out of place yesterday at daycare.
Argh the pain. I'd take it off her if i could. Her mouth is a bloody mess.
She's spending today sitting on Grumps' lap watching Barbie DVDs. Poor Grumps.


----------



## Adamt (3/2/10)

I'm sorry to hear that Pete... but your child issues could be worse:


----------



## Pollux (3/2/10)

Or a lovely parenting fail.........


----------



## petesbrew (3/2/10)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yep, could be worse. My 3yo nephew is big on wearing his big sisters' dresses & tutu's at this stage in his life. His dad's obviously hoping it's a phase.


----------



## jonocarroll (3/2/10)

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celeb...r-1225826082801

Probably could have been in less trouble;






I love the look on his face at the end of the YouTube clip when he realises he's on TV. Priceless.

That guy's gonna need a new hobby anyway, what with being out of work...


----------



## Mantis (3/2/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celeb...r-1225826082801
> 
> Probably could have been in less trouble;
> 
> ...




Classic :lol:


----------



## DiscoStu (3/2/10)

Mantis said:


> Classic :lol:



Stupid thing is he will probably get the sack for looking at something on his PC that is no more revealing that what he could see any sunny day at Bondi. But the look on his face was priceless


----------



## Katherine (3/2/10)

Back to work after 2 and a bit weeks.

:angry:


----------



## seravitae (3/2/10)

dsklfjakl;jr;k2l43ji43ojl;fa


----------



## Adamt (3/2/10)

sera said:


> dsklfjakl;jr;k2l43ji43ojl;fa



Way to ruin post #2000.


----------



## bum (3/2/10)

I guess the pressure got to him.


----------



## Mantis (3/2/10)

Whatever drugs he is on, they aint working <_<


----------



## seravitae (3/2/10)

Adamt said:


> Way to ruin post #2000.



Failing hard is what i do best!


----------



## Katherine (3/2/10)

View attachment ahbjoke.bmp


----------



## bum (3/2/10)

uh-oh!

Let's see if she gets called out!


----------



## bum (4/2/10)

SWMBO paid my latest brew the nicest compliment yet.

"I could almost drink this one...if there was nothing else to drink."

Nearly ******* cried, I did.


----------



## Katherine (4/2/10)

Shirt of the year so far




View attachment tshirt.bmp


----------



## bum (4/2/10)

Going by the stains, she used that shirt to wipe up afterwards.


----------



## petesbrew (4/2/10)

bum said:


> SWMBO paid my latest brew the nicest compliment yet.
> 
> "I could almost drink this one...if there was nothing else to drink."
> 
> Nearly ******* cried, I did.


 :icon_cheers: Congratulations on that landmark brew, Bum!
Aww, it's an emotional moment isn't it?


----------



## jonocarroll (4/2/10)

Huh, it appears I'm no longer welcome on the AMB forum, as I've been entirely wiped from the system without notice. Username no longer exists. Didn't post porn. Didn't threaten anyone. Didn't violate any of the official rules. Gone. :blink: 

And people think AHB has overbearing moderation h34r:


----------



## bum (4/2/10)

Do you pick long standing arguments over nothing there?


----------



## bum (4/2/10)

Oh yeah.

Fell into a 3m deep hole today. Managed to somehow catch the middle of my inner arm on the lip of the shoring.

PHEW! Hurt like hell though.


----------



## bum (4/2/10)

SWMBO just put Du Hast in a GH playlist. I can't hear this band without thinking of Triumph of the Wills.


----------



## Cocko (5/2/10)

Sorry, I have a pretty sick sense of humour and will probably be deleted or at best feel the back lash for this one...


View attachment 35490


----------



## raven19 (5/2/10)

Katie said:


> View attachment 35456




Gotta love how quick these things get around on the email, I got this from a mate just this morning in a chain email...

Less than 6 degrees of separation I suspect...


----------



## Adamt (6/2/10)

Oldie but a goodie...


----------



## Steve (6/2/10)

Adamt said:


> Oldie but a goodie...




Where did the 5th from the left go?


----------



## Adamt (6/2/10)

Yes, I was thinking the same thing and wondering if anyone would notice. 

I think the one on the right ate her.


----------



## Pollux (6/2/10)

For some reason I LOL'd alot at this. I can only imagine the look on the face of the person receiving this form.....


----------



## brettprevans (9/2/10)

have a 1 week residential course coming up in June/july. just need to decide whether i go to Brisbane, Perth or Wellington for it.
its been about 11 yrs since ive been to brisbane, about 15 yrs since perth and ive never been to NZ.

any opinions?


----------



## bum (9/2/10)

Go to the one with the best nightlife.

...erm... :unsure: 

Doesn't seem like it is worth going to NZ unless you can get some time off to hang about afterwards.


----------



## Sully (9/2/10)

How to explain sexuality to your Kids:


----------



## brettprevans (9/2/10)

bum said:


> Go to the one with the best nightlife.
> 
> ...erm... :unsure:
> 
> Doesn't seem like it is worth going to NZ unless you can get some time off to hang about afterwards.


yeah. but then again i dont pay for the flights or anything. with any of the choices im going to try and get a day off either side of the course for some R&R.


----------



## Supra-Jim (9/2/10)

CM2, did you enjoy 1992? If so, go to NZ and have a blast! 

If you enjoy Kiwi's, go to brisbane where they nearly out number the locals.

Never been to Perth, so i don't have a smart-arsed comment about that one!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (9/2/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> CM2, did you enjoy 1992? If so, go to NZ and have a blast!
> 
> If you enjoy Kiwi's, go to brisbane where they nearly out number the locals.
> 
> ...


im married to a kiwi. but never been to NZ. hence the desire to go...oh and the free booze on the international flight. and duty free grog.

brisbane. its not exactly doing much for me. too bloody humid.

loved perth. i could catch up with KT.


----------



## Katherine (9/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> im married to a kiwi. but never been to NZ. hence the desire to go...oh and the free booze on the international flight. and duty free grog.
> 
> brisbane. its not exactly doing much for me. too bloody humid.
> 
> loved perth. i could catch up with KT.




I vote Perth!


----------



## brettprevans (9/2/10)

Katie said:


> I vote Perth!


me thinks your slightly biased darling  

its definitely between perth and wellington.


----------



## Pollux (9/2/10)

Don't you just love coming home from work, finding a letter in the mail saying your card may have been skimmed, then opening up your online banking to discover $500 has gone missing........

Sure makes a great ******* start to my days off.


----------



## Katherine (9/2/10)

Pollux said:


> Don't you just love coming home from work, finding a letter in the mail saying your card may have been skimmed, then opening up your online banking to discover $500 has gone missing........
> 
> Sure makes a great ******* start to my days off.



ouch


----------



## Pollux (9/2/10)

Yeah, part of our tattoo funds we put aside for the the work we are both getting done in March.....

Bank says I should easily have the money refunded by then, just a matter of trusting them with that.


----------



## petesbrew (9/2/10)

That really sux. Hopefully the bank comes good with their word.


----------



## Katherine (9/2/10)

petesbrew said:


> That really sux. Hopefully the bank comes good with their word.



They will, just might take some time!


----------



## brettprevans (9/2/10)

That blows man. If I had $500 in my account I'd worry about skimming. But there's never any $ in there! 
The bank will refund ur $, just takes a while as others said


----------



## Pollux (9/2/10)

Provided it's back there by the close of business March 5th, I'm not fussed.

Irony is I actually rarely use that account, it's mainly for shopping online etc, but I transferred the money there so I knew I wouldn't accidentally take it out of my regular account....


----------



## Katherine (9/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> me thinks your slightly biased darling
> 
> its definitely between perth and wellington.



Flip a coin


----------



## Katherine (9/2/10)

My Partay Room


----------



## brettprevans (9/2/10)

Tsk tsk kt. No font coming out of the bar yet?! You've got the entertainment system going (pink guitar) now get to work on the beer delivery system.

Edit: how's the house going?


----------



## chappo1970 (9/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> have a 1 week residential course coming up in June/july. just need to decide whether i go to Brisbane, Perth or Wellington for it.
> its been about 11 yrs since ive been to brisbane, about 15 yrs since perth and ive never been to NZ.
> 
> any opinions?




BRISBANE BRISBANE BRISBANE Brett!!!!!


----------



## chappo1970 (9/2/10)

Katie said:


> View attachment 35569
> 
> 
> My Partay Room




Cat looks really really vicious CM2 better come to Brisbane


----------



## RdeVjun (10/2/10)

<snip...>


Chappo said:


> Chappo


ChapChap, unless I am completely mistaken, that was post #5000 last night- you sneaky little [email protected]$#!!! :beer: 

So, just how did that take place and no one happened to notice?? Jeezus, come on- get with the program and bang the rocks together you guys... :blink: 

Oh, a thousand pardons- please, do carry on... :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (10/2/10)

I thought u were 'regional' qld chapps? Or at least not in brisvegas? 
Hmmm sso it's either 
Windy Wellington and an international flight
seeing the sherminator, I mean chappo et al
or KT and the partay room (and maybe little creatures brewery)

choices choices


----------



## chappo1970 (10/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I thought u were 'regional' qld chapps? Or at least not in brisvegas?
> Hmmm sso it's either
> Windy Wellington and an international flight
> seeing the sherminator, I mean chappo et al
> ...



Southside Brisvegas Baby! :beerbang: 

Pffft! NZers suck and talk realy fenny.

KT has a bar, personality, good looks and Boobs so that's hard to compete against. Plus Little Critters just up the road <_< 

Chappo has personality, is as ugly as a dropped pie and the man boobs? Well thats all wrong on multiple levels :icon_vomit: . Still love to see ya Brett and have a few coldies.


----------



## Katherine (10/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I thought u were 'regional' qld chapps? Or at least not in brisvegas?
> Hmmm sso it's either
> Windy Wellington and an international flight
> seeing the sherminator, I mean chappo et al
> ...



and lets not forget the Sail and Anchor, Clancy's Fish Pub, Mad Monk ....

House is going very well, different kind of place to live but really green and quite! Ive got a lot more driving to etc. but I feel free and the happiest Ive being in a long time!




Chappo said:


> Southside Brisvegas Baby! :beerbang:
> 
> Pffft! NZers suck and talk realy fenny.
> 
> ...



Stop being greedy you get all the guests you QLD'rs! Anyhow when are you coming to Perth?


----------



## Bribie G (10/2/10)

SWMBO regularly drags out the six part series of Pride and Prejudice (Jane Austen) and even after watching it three or four times I still can't get the hang of it. Came across this brilliant resource today:







That's a relief, I'm not as thick as I imagined.


----------



## Pollux (10/2/10)

Sounds more complex than Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels........


mmmmm, might watch that tonight once the little one has gone to bed.


----------



## brettprevans (10/2/10)

Hmmm Katie also cooks killer dishes chaps. She should have been on master chef. Another plus for her.
Mind y that pic of the brew porn at the chappo brew boobies etc day are tempting. Wellington is lagging behind as no one is trying to convinece me to go there.


----------



## bum (10/2/10)

Go to Wellington. There's no such thing as a Brisbane Boot.


----------



## brettprevans (10/2/10)

bum said:


> Go to Wellington. There's no such thing as a Brisbane Boot.


brisbane boot?


----------



## bum (10/2/10)

http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&a...ved=0CCkQsAQwAw

Do you see what I did there?


----------



## Adamt (10/2/10)




----------



## bum (10/2/10)

Now you're on the trolley!


----------



## Pollux (11/2/10)

mmmmm, spotted a car covered in Macs Brewing Company decals parked outside the James Squires brewery in Camperdown today.........Unless they happen to use the same distributor it's rather interesting.


----------



## DiscoStu (11/2/10)

Off to see TopGear Live in Sydney tonight


----------



## Fourstar (11/2/10)

The weather in Melbourne is rediculous! Im at work and i cannot see the building next to me.. 32 floors up i feel nice and 'safe'. haha!


----------



## bum (11/2/10)

Yeah, we're copping it here too. Must say I'm enjoying it after the disgusting weather we've had the last few days.


----------



## brettprevans (11/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> The weather in Melbourne is rediculous! Im at work and i cannot see the building next to me.. 32 floors up i feel nice and 'safe'. haha!


i hear you. its bloody awful and i didnt bring my wet weather bike gear with me. rain stings in a mesh jacket at 100kph. so long as there's no hail im happy.


----------



## Fourstar (11/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i hear you. its bloody awful and i didnt bring my wet weather bike gear with me. rain stings in a mesh jacket at 100kph. so long as there's no hail im happy.



Just saw lightning appear to hit the melbourne central office tower! COOOOOOOOOOL! :super: 

Well time to run off and battle the rain to the station!


----------



## petesbrew (14/2/10)

Just about to tip my infected AG stout down the laundry sink. Don't you just hate it?


----------



## bum (14/2/10)




----------



## Adamt (14/2/10)

What infection? :/


----------



## petesbrew (15/2/10)

Adamt said:


> What infection? :/


A major case of DMS. Utterly f##ing revolting.


----------



## Adamt (15/2/10)

:icon_vomit:


----------



## petesbrew (15/2/10)

Right on the money, Adamt

Worst infection I've ever had.


----------



## Katherine (15/2/10)

I want to go home!


----------



## argon (15/2/10)

Katie said:


> I want to go home!



+1 me too... 8 month old little boy has his first virus. Poor little mite. 

Also brewing a TTL tonight after sampling in last night


----------



## Katherine (15/2/10)

still want to go home!


----------



## warra48 (15/2/10)

Katie,

Here's one for you!


----------



## Katherine (15/2/10)

warra48 said:


> Katie,
> 
> Here's one for you!





I have to go home to watch that! no you tube at work... lol!


----------



## warra48 (15/2/10)

Listen to the lyrics when you get the opportunity!

It's totally on topic for you.


----------



## Pollux (15/2/10)

You'd be amazed how often you can hear this being song in the hallways in back of house at work.....




And all it takes most of the time is for someone to shout out "dayo, me say dayo"


----------



## Adamt (15/2/10)




----------



## bum (15/2/10)

Hilarious. Absolute gold.


----------



## bum (15/2/10)

I can't beat A-8 and A-9 in Gran Turismo Prologue. I've spent 4 nights on 8 and that's longer than I spent on the rest of the game. Annoyed.


----------



## petesbrew (16/2/10)

my question mark key is dying.
Look

see (question mark)

I just belted the **** out of it for a minute. But if I hit it at a 45degree angle to the right without the shift key, I can get the fwd slash key going, then coax the q.mark out of it. ///??

Time to call help desk. Incompetent twats. One dude has a body odour force field of about 4m diameter. We call him The Cloud.


----------



## bum (16/2/10)

Pop the key off and clean out under it. Might help.

Have you tried turning it off and back on again? (lol)


----------



## petesbrew (16/2/10)

bum said:


> Pop the key off and clean out under it. Might help.
> 
> Have you tried turning it off and back on again? (lol)


Just did it. It was a bit of 2 minute noodle.
Now, how do I unclick that request? <_<


----------



## Katherine (16/2/10)

Management drive me crazy!


----------



## Pollux (16/2/10)

You didn't spend the afternoon in a Fair Work Australia hearing for a fellow employee who is being victimised for union involvement......


I nearly choked on my laughter when management had their rebuttal, the bullshit they spin is beyond amazing.


----------



## bum (16/2/10)

Attn - that one noob: Stop top-posting you ******* idiot. I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## bum (16/2/10)

Attn - Bum: That noob registered before you.


----------



## bum (16/2/10)

Nevermind. Dickhead is on ignore now anyway (unrelated).


----------



## Adamt (17/2/10)

"No Topic Thread" is now known as "Bum's Soliloquys"


----------



## bum (17/2/10)

Don't break down the third wall, douchebag.


----------



## Adamt (17/2/10)

Actually I broke the 4th wall.


----------



## bum (17/2/10)

Depends on your set designer, actually.


----------



## petesbrew (17/2/10)

When is a noob no longer a noob//? (******* question mark key... looks like that bit of two minute noodle is back and relodged)


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/10)

and which noob is a noob. and what defines the noob behavoiur of the noob to indeed classify them as noob. are there levels of noob? noob noob, beginner noob, intermediate noob, advanced noob. or even noob intermediate noob (as in new to the intermediate noob level).

then there are expeianced grain brewers who may be mead or cider noobs. how do we define them. 

oh and of course. which noob are you talking about?


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/10)

look at the picture that goes with this article. its about palistinians dressing like Avatar movie characters to further their cause. im afraid all they looked like to me, was smurfs!


----------



## Fourstar (17/2/10)

Haha unfortunatly dressing up like Smurfette will not stop Isralei Gargamels from pillaging your ass.


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> and which noob is a noob. and what defines the noob behavoiur of the noob to indeed classify them as noob. are there levels of noob? noob noob, beginner noob, intermediate noob, advanced noob. or even noob intermediate noob (as in new to the intermediate noob level).



Which way is up and which is way down in this idea? i.e. is an advanced noob one who knows more or less than an intermediate noob. As the noob gains skills/knowledge and their noobness decreases, does this drop them down the noob scale? Or is more black and white, noob & non-noob??

Cheers SJ


----------



## Maple (17/2/10)

is this what happens when AHB meets Dr Seuss?


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/10)

"Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it." - Maharishi Phucknuckel's guide to Zen

"Experience is something you don't get until after your a noob." - application of Maharishi Phucknuckel's guide to Zen


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> "Experience is something you don't get until after your a noob." - application of Maharishi Phucknuckel's guide to Zen



You get some experience but still remain a noob?

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/10)

Maple said:


> is this what happens when AHB meets Dr Seuss?



from Dr Suess 'Brew Books and Ham'

Those noobs those noobs, those brewing noobs, why cant they brew full mash brew such as these.
So I got out my brew book just as fast as I please and I say to them, read this now before I start to tease.

And those noobs say but do you like green K&K and ham?
I reply, I do not like K&K only full AG, a brew snob I am.


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/2/10)

Very nice CM2, slow day at work?

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/10)

not really. just some comic relief to break up a heavy day. besides i usually have to read a Dr Suess book to the oldest daughter every night.


----------



## bum (17/2/10)

I really just meant noob in that he hasn't any idea how the internet works. I haven't seen anyone top-post since 1995.

As for levels of noobiness - some people are born noobs and some people have noobiness thrust upon them. Fewer still are 1337|-|4><0rZ 4 lief, like me.


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/2/10)

Surely we are born as noobs?

Cheers SJ


----------



## Katherine (17/2/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Surely we are born as noobs?
> 
> Cheers SJ



nudie noobs


----------



## bum (17/2/10)

No, noobiness is _much_ different to newbiness.


----------



## Pennywise (17/2/10)

I just ate half a chicken for lunch


----------



## Katherine (17/2/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I just ate half a chicken for lunch



You are a eating machine.


----------



## petesbrew (17/2/10)

I had some weird-arsed Taiwanese version of a pork floss bun from Breadtop. Not bad.
I'm such a noob with that food, gotta try it all, but the salmon floss bun scares me.


----------



## bum (17/2/10)

petesbrew said:


> pork floss



Known around my house as 'bacon pubes'.


----------



## bum (17/2/10)




----------



## seravitae (17/2/10)

everything is faiiiiiilllllllllllll today


----------



## ben_sa (18/2/10)

Katie said:


> You are a eating machine.



You are *an* eating machine

Sorry, bored at work :icon_drunk:


----------



## petesbrew (18/2/10)

Pools... $300 for replacement pump after the last one died, $120 for filter cartridge, $75 for new hose.
My UG pool skimmer box had a dirt big split in the corner. $200+ to replace.
Instead, $30 worth of aqua epoxy, and it's finally leak free.

Just in time for the end of summer.
F###ing pools. who'd have em?


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/2/10)

Much cheaper and easier to get a subscription for the local pool.


----------



## petesbrew (18/2/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Much cheaper and easier to get a subscription for the local pool.


Um, yeah, don't buy a house with a pool already in.

At least there's no alcohol restrictions in my pool.... gotta find the upsides, I suppose.


----------



## Airgead (18/2/10)

*burp*

I just ate too much.

Malay Chinese new year banquet.

Raw fish salad (very traditional)
Chilli Crab
Black Pepper Crab *drool*
Chicken stuffed with glutinous rice and nuts
Yam birds nest with mushrooms
New year egg tofu (its not actually tofu... more like an omelette) with crab meat and scallops.
two other dishes which I have no idea what was in but tasted fantastic.

Now for an afternoon snooze... I wish.


----------



## Katherine (18/2/10)

Airgead said:


> *burp*
> 
> I just ate too much.
> 
> ...




Yum.... I love the raw fish salad so yum!~
so you do eat tofu????


----------



## Airgead (18/2/10)

Katie said:


> Yum.... I love the raw fish salad so yum!~
> so you do eat tofu????



Hey.. like I said.. its not actually tofu. Its made from egg.

Tofu is still evil.


----------



## Katherine (18/2/10)

Airgead said:


> Hey.. like I said.. its not actually tofu. Its made from egg.
> 
> Tofu is still evil.




Egg tofu still has soy bean in it. Soy technically you ate and enjoyed tofu!


----------



## Katherine (18/2/10)

Who likes these?


----------



## Adamt (18/2/10)

Katie said:


> Soy technically you ate and enjoyed tofu!



Soydean slip?


----------



## Airgead (18/2/10)

Katie said:


> Egg tofu still has soy bean in it. Soy technically you ate and enjoyed tofu!



Egg... it was egg... *jams fingers in ears*... "la la la not listening not listening*


----------



## Katherine (18/2/10)

Airgead said:


> Egg... it was egg... *jams fingers in ears*... "la la la not listening not listening*



Soon we will be swapping tofu recipes!


----------



## Katherine (18/2/10)




----------



## seravitae (19/2/10)

For sale:

One retarded cat and a shopping bag.


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/2/10)

Katie said:


> View attachment 35822



Thanks for that Katie, I've printed it out, framed it and placed it on the wife's bedside table. I am sure all me wishes will come true tonight.

Not, <_< 

Andrew

P.S, it's amazing how much the world has changed in just 50 years, thankfully.


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/10)

IM BACK ONLINE!!!! 

went AWOL b/c of some work stuff (incl having no computer or internet access) so those who were worried about my dissapearance can rest easy.


----------



## Fents (19/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> IM BACK ONLINE!!!!
> 
> went AWOL b/c of some work stuff (incl having no computer or internet access) so those who were worried about my dissapearance can rest easy.



i had multiple PM's from bum and renegade asking where you were..... :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/10)

Fents said:


> i had multiple PM's from bum and renegade asking where you were..... :lol:


your a riot Fents  

i missed bjcp the other night because i was at work till 8:30pm. so that + no AHB activity etc got some people worried.

for those who were celebrating my disapearance. welll...... tough.


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> for those who were celebrating my disapearance. welll...... tough.



and i was just starting to wondering if that keg of pliney (it still exists) needed a new home..... damn......  

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (19/2/10)

Fents said:


> i had multiple PM's from bum and renegade asking where you were..... :lol:



Don't put me in with him in that regard. I have no animosity toward CM2.


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> and i was just starting to wondering if that keg of pliney (it still exists) needed a new home..... damn......
> 
> Cheers SJ


1 keg down and the last one was tapped wednesday night.



edit:
and Bum's ok. we dont have anything against each other.


----------



## Katherine (19/2/10)

Im going to Rottnest tommorow! I've never being there. Im very excited!


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> 1 keg down and the last one was tapped wednesday night.


Damn you and your delicious beer!

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/10)

Katie said:


> Im going to Rottnest tommorow! I've never being there. Im very excited!


OMG how have you not been to rotto? how long you lived in Perth?! great snorkling. have fun!

edit:

SJ: have i sent you the recipe so you can make it yourself?


----------



## Fents (19/2/10)

bum said:


> Don't put me in with him in that regard. I have no animosity toward CM2.



just stirring the mash!


----------



## Katherine (19/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> OMG how have you not been to rotto? how long you lived in Perth?! great snorkling. have fun!
> 
> edit:
> 
> SJ: have i sent you the recipe so you can make it yourself?



I have being in Perth for 10 years now!


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/10)

Katie said:


> I have being in Perth for 10 years now!


thats terrible katie. you can almost swim to rotty. ok well no you cant but still its so close..how have you not gone. well at least your going tomorrow. dont get burnt in that sun.
and make sure you try a quokka burger.


----------



## johnw (19/2/10)

Katie said:


> Im going to Rottnest tommorow! I've never being there. Im very excited!




I too am off to Rotto tomorrow. Making my way there in a surf ski. 

sigh.

DrinkBeer


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/2/10)

CM2, you have sent it too me and it's on the list, that big long list of things to brew that always seem to get longer and longer!!!

If only work didn't get in the way.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Leigh (19/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> edit:
> and Bum's ok. we dont have anything against each other.




hmmm, something very wrong in that statement, I just can't put my finger on it (ewwww)


----------



## Katherine (19/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> thats terrible katie. you can almost swim to rotty. ok well no you cant but still its so close..how have you not gone. well at least your going tomorrow. dont get burnt in that sun.
> and make sure you try a quokka burger.



Yes you can... Its actually the Rottnest swim this weekend. I was going to swim in about 5 years ago! Just never had the chance to get over there. 

a burger made out of quokka?


----------



## Adamt (19/2/10)

Gold for Australia in the half-pipe!


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/10)

Leigh said:


> hmmm, something very wrong in that statement, I just can't put my finger on it (ewwww)


classy leigh. 

updating my AHB status: CBF

had enough of work after the lst few nightmare days. <_< stupid people breeching probity..grumble grumble gruble.



Katie said:


> Yes you can... Its actually the Rottnest swim this weekend. I was going to swim in about 5 years ago! Just never had the chance to get over there.
> 
> a burger made out of quokka?


hmm i thought i remembered that you could swim it, but wasnt 100% sure.
and yes i was referring to a burger made out of quokka. i was kidding.


----------



## raven19 (19/2/10)

Adamt said:


> Gold for Australia in the half-pipe!



Yar! Nice work that.

Sean White should be awesome for Canada in the men's half pipe too.... Canadian, and a Ranga, but he can play!


----------



## Steve (19/2/10)

I quit smoking last Friday (after 28 years). Went to the pub at lunch and ordered a James Squire Amber Ale. Well f*&^$ck me dead I could actually smell and taste it. Gives me a bit more of an incentive to start brewing again.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Katherine (19/2/10)

Steve said:


> I quit smoking last Friday (after 28 years). Went to the pub at lunch and ordered a James Squire Amber Ale. Well f*&^$ck me dead I could actually smell and taste it. Gives me a bit more of an incentive to start brewing again.
> Cheers
> Steve



Congratulations Steve!


----------



## DiscoStu (19/2/10)

Steve said:


> I quit smoking last Friday (after 28 years). Went to the pub at lunch and ordered a James Squire Amber Ale. Well f*&^$ck me dead I could actually smell and taste it. Gives me a bit more of an incentive to start brewing again.
> Cheers
> Steve



Nice work Steve, quit myself after 20 years a couple of months back. Feels better doesn't it ?

How did you do it, cold turkey ?


----------



## Steve (19/2/10)

DiscoStu said:


> Nice work Steve, quit myself after 20 years a couple of months back. Feels better doesn't it ?
> 
> How did you do it, cold turkey ?



Feels great. Used Champix. Recommend it to anyone. Took them for 12 days. Set a quit date within the first two weeks and stop. It was honestly like flicking a switch over night. Got to take them for the next 3-4 weeks. Far out even this Oettinger tastes fantastic :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pollux (19/2/10)

Steve said:


> I quit smoking last Friday (after 28 years). Went to the pub at lunch and ordered a James Squire Amber Ale. Well f*&^$ck me dead I could actually smell and taste it. Gives me a bit more of an incentive to start brewing again.
> Cheers
> Steve



I gave up cold turkey two years back after 10 years of smoking. The moment for me was when I decided to start parking a bit further back from work and walking the last 1km, I was wheezing so badly by the time I was there that I gave up that afternoon.....

It never really leaves you, I still get the occasional craving but at this point it's all in my head, whenever I get bad cravings I go and have a hop monster IPA and realise that I enjoy tasting things again.


----------



## Adamt (19/2/10)

Dirty?







Or not?


----------



## bum (19/2/10)

That is awesome. I was convinced for a second.


----------



## goomboogo (19/2/10)

The shoulder/arse may not be dirty but the photographer's camel toe is getting there.


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/10)

I think u need to post a couple more so we can be sure.
Oh and yeah the photographer got camel toe bad.


----------



## Adamt (20/2/10)




----------



## jlm (20/2/10)

sera said:


> For sale:
> 
> One retarded cat and a shopping bag.



Trade you for a retarded bull terrier and a empty box of special k.


----------



## bum (20/2/10)

My missus cracked open an egg today that had two yolks in it. She called me into the kitchen to see it and I could tell she was worried these eggs came from Chernobyl. I put her mind at ease that it was fine to use it so she cracked another one into the mixing bowl. Two yolks came out and she actually screamed. 

Two eggs later there were eight yolks in the bowl and SWMBO is now too scared to ever cook again.


----------



## brettprevans (20/2/10)

Another keg just blew. That 3 in 2 weeks. I'm down to my last 6 kegs now 

bad luck with eggs bum. I had egg issues today also. Went to have scambled eggs this morning... Only 1 egg. Ok I can manage with 1 instead of 2 or 3, but the I go to make dinner this arvo and realise I need 3 eggs. Bloody eggs. Evil conspiracy this weekend.


----------



## bum (20/2/10)

Make that five double-yolkers in a row.

Getting kinda spooky now.


----------



## Pollux (21/2/10)

Where the hell did you get those eggs from???


----------



## Fents (21/2/10)

bum said:


> Make that five double-yolkers in a row.
> 
> Getting kinda spooky now.



imagine if it was triplets






she probably would have packed her bags there and then.


----------



## bum (21/2/10)

Pollux said:


> Where the hell did you get those eggs from???



Mum knows someone who keeps chooks and gave us some eggs. I'll have to see if they live close to powerlines or something.


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/10)

Which version of Echo Beach do you prefer -



or 



?


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/2/10)

Too much reverb and other miscellaneous effects on the latter version.


----------



## drsmurto (22/2/10)

bum said:


> Mum knows someone who keeps chooks and gave us some eggs. I'll have to see if they live close to powerlines or something.



Double yolks are not uncommon.

Mine lay them regularly but you know before you crack the egg what to expect as they are twice the size. Makes your eyes water when you think about it. Too large to close the egg carton. Like these - Link

5 in one dozen is unusual but if the chooks are all just starting to lay for the first time then its normal.

Wait till you get eggs that have more dimples than a golf ball. That is weird.


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

Yeah, they are pretty big. Just weighed one - 80g. Not quite up to the ones in the link but big enough that they can't sit next to each other in the egg holder douver in the fridge door.


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/10)

Just finished my lunch.
leftover Bbq Lamb & Haloumi kebabs & greek salad.
Even cold, it was delicious.


----------



## Katherine (22/2/10)

This is before the Quokka bit her!


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/10)

That is a bloody big rat!
I'd say she'd be keeping a distance after that.


----------



## Katherine (22/2/10)

This one was cute! There everywhere at night!


----------



## Fourstar (22/2/10)

h34r: 

Ninja Moderation?!


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

As a long time lolcat reader I have a question - why do so many people bath their cats?


----------



## Pollux (22/2/10)

This is an intriguing question.......What I want to know is why so many people photograph their cat being bathed...

As someone who only enjoys cats in a satay sauce I really do not understand.


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

You don't wash the other things you put satay sauce on?


----------



## warra48 (22/2/10)

The best cat is probably a dead one.  

I'm a dog man, and I apologise to cat lovers now.

Flameproof suit on. :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

My preference is women and as such I think all men should be dead.

There is nothing illogical about the statement above.


----------



## Pollux (22/2/10)

Ah, but men are required to create new women, hence increasing the pool from which you can choose.....


No need for cats in order to create new dogs....


----------



## Katherine (22/2/10)

warra48 said:


> The best cat is probably a dead one.
> 
> I'm a dog man, and I apologise to cat lovers now.
> 
> Flameproof suit on. :icon_drool2:



Im totally a cat person. I shared owned a Pug/Beagle for a year turned me of dogs for life! Lost the dog settlement!


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

Pollux said:


> No need for cats in order to create new dogs....



Then why did Marge want the cat and dog to be married? Huh? Why?!

I hope you feel ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Pollux (22/2/10)

Just because they are married doesn't mean they'll breed......


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

But she was worried that they had been "living in sin".

I rest my case, your honour.


----------



## MitchDudarko (22/2/10)

Katie said:


> Im totally a cat person. I shared owned a Pug/Beagle for a year turned me of dogs for life! Lost the dog settlement!




I love Pugs. I have a Pug x Jack Russell (mostly pug). I want to get him a girlfriend, but the wife won't let me. At one stage, we had 3 cats in the house. Drove me insane. Forever throwing kitty litter out the side of the box, but some of the scraps/play fights they had, would leave me crying I was laughing so hard.


----------



## warra48 (22/2/10)

Our purebred Pug is in my avatar.

Craziest most food obsessed animal on the planet, but really lovable for all that. She adores her humans.

And Pugs are totally untrainable, unless they can see a food reward. Then they'll do anything for you.


----------



## Katherine (23/2/10)

warra48 said:


> Our purebred Pug is in my avatar.
> 
> Craziest most food obsessed animal on the planet, but really lovable for all that. She adores her humans.
> 
> And Pugs are totally untrainable, unless they can see a food reward. Then they'll do anything for you.



I actually think it was more of a problem with me! She is a beautiful dog just so overwhelming!


----------



## Pollux (23/2/10)

Bahaahahahha.........This is one that truely amazes me.

My wife received a phone call from the real estate agent this morning due to a complaint by the neighbour below us regarding the fact that I shower at 2:30am and it "startles her awake and she can not return to sleep". Just got in touch with the agent and gave her what for and politely reminded her that I have been in shift work, working the same shift 5 days a week since before we moved in 2 years ago.

I sense a war beginning, excellent, I love a little plaything to keep me amused.


----------



## Pennywise (23/2/10)

It's not the shower that startles her, it's the horrific singing :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (23/2/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> It's not the shower that startles her, it's the horrific singing :lol:



Just spat coffee all over the monitor :lol: :lol:


----------



## Katherine (23/2/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> It's not the shower that startles her, it's the horrific singing :lol:



That was quite funny HB79...


----------



## Pennywise (23/2/10)

Bookmark this page, it doesn't happen often


----------



## Pollux (23/2/10)

I'll give you points for that one......

I liked a workmates idea, go knock on their door butt naked first as to not startle them with the shower....


----------



## Steve (23/2/10)

Can you explain it because I ******* cant.

Last night my family got woken up at about 2-3 am by a car slamming into the other side of the roads carbage and re-cycling bins all the way down the street (we live on a very long street). It was bin day today at about 7.15am. Its such a sad sight to see old blokes and their wifes up before the truck arrives with their shovels trying to pick up every scrap of rubbish all the way up the street as well as what went into their neighbours front yards, as well as the poor guy in the re-cycyling truck stop at every second house to help scrape up the crap. 90% of the rubbish bins and re-cycling bins were smashed beyond use so they were using wheelbarrows to collect everything.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/2/10)

People are dicks.


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/10)

bum said:


> My missus cracked open an egg today that had two yolks in it. She called me into the kitchen to see it and I could tell she was worried these eggs came from Chernobyl. I put her mind at ease that it was fine to use it so she cracked another one into the mixing bowl. Two yolks came out and she actually screamed.
> 
> Two eggs later there were eight yolks in the bowl and SWMBO is now too scared to ever cook again.



on the double yolk issue....I get home last night and low and behold whats on the table....this peice of junk mail from American express.




:lol: 

now some people may decide that its a sign and that we should all get AMex cards. I see it as bloody funny.


----------



## drsmurto (24/2/10)

I decided to weigh the double yolk egg i have in the fridge. 

110g.

The normal sized eggs are on average, 60g. 

As for Amex's advertising slogan, double yolk eggs (in my experience) are much larger than normal eggs so you know _exactly_ what you are getting.

My partner finds my literal take on advertising annoying too


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/2/10)

"You get more than you expect"- even more interest payments?


----------



## marksfish (24/2/10)

just more unasked for increases in your credit limit


----------



## brettprevans (25/2/10)

couldnt find the 'tote closed' thread. so for all you Tote fans out there


----------



## petesbrew (25/2/10)

Went to the little bottlo near my place in a frickin rush, on the way to pick up thai, for a 6pack and a bottle of wine for the wife.
Saw Hopfbrau octoberfest in the fridge. You beauty. Moved the 2 loose bottles out of the way, grabbed the 6pack behind, paid ran back to car.
Thai tipped over in car on way home, slight red curry leakage. Took me a while to chill out by the time I got home.
Poured the wine, cracked a beer, said grace, and clinked glasses.
Gulp, taste.... "hmm this Oktoberfest is really boring", I think. Look at the bottle, and it said hopfbrau original....

AAAARGH. **** I hate that. :angry: :angry: :angry: 
Couln't be arsed at that point going back to the bottlo.


----------



## brettprevans (25/2/10)

dont y9ou hate when shite like that happens. at least the beer wasnt infected or the wine corked. that would have really pissed you off.


----------



## petesbrew (25/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> dont y9ou hate when shite like that happens. at least the beer wasnt infected or the wine corked. that would have really pissed you off.


It just shits me. I mean, Lager is lager is lager to me... I wanted FLAVOUR.


----------



## Fourstar (25/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> couldnt find the 'tote closed' thread. so for all you Tote fans out there




Funniest thing i have seen in a while.


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/2/10)

marksfish said:


> just more unasked for increases in your credit limit


----------



## Katherine (25/2/10)

I love it when meetings get cancelled!


----------



## petesbrew (25/2/10)

Spent the last 2 days listening to the little one whinge, wiping a runny nose (and the other end). On the upside he slept for 3 hours yesterday, enough time to put down a quick kit, do the dishes and surf the net.
Ah it's good to be back at work.


----------



## bum (25/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> couldnt find the 'tote closed' thread. so for all you Tote fans out there




That is only funny one of them ever done. And it was _really_ funny. Nearly spat my lunch across the loungeroom at "Don't worry. We can sign a petition." Gold from start to finish. Only down side is that an absolute poseur made it but you can't have everything, I guess.


----------



## bum (25/2/10)

Did you guys hear Hilary Duff got engaged?

http://img.moronail.net/img/3/0/2730.jpg

^not entirely work safe (ignore source, a quick bit of googling indicates it is actual)


----------



## Katherine (25/2/10)

bum said:


> Did you guys hear Hilary Duff got engaged?
> 
> http://img.moronail.net/img/3/0/2730.jpg
> 
> ^not entirely work safe (ignore source, a quick bit of googling indicates it is actual)



I dont get it?


----------



## brettprevans (25/2/10)

he got down on one knee and proposed, then she got down on her knees and gave him something in return.....

and yes the googling confirms the pics are real.


----------



## Fourstar (25/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> he got down on one knee and proposed, then she got down on her knees and gave him something in return.....
> and yes the googling confirms the pics are real.



And bum delivers the trump card! Game set and match!

"No where on Smith st has a jukebox as good as the Tote!"


----------



## brettprevans (25/2/10)

if you live in adelaide and know anything about hospitals, there's also one about hitler and new adelaide hospital. thats funny. but not as funny as the tote.


----------



## raven19 (25/2/10)

bugger the hospital, build a roofed stadium!


----------



## Adamt (25/2/10)

Another gold in Vancouver for Australia... we're thrashing the poms now!


----------



## bum (25/2/10)

England's tallest mountain is 900m-ish. Mt Buller is double that and shithouse. Are we beating anyone who counts?


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/2/10)

It's the Winter Olympics. Doesn't that answer the question?


----------



## Adamt (25/2/10)

bum said:


> England's tallest mountain is 900m-ish. Mt Buller is double that and shithouse. Are we beating anyone who counts?



Well, considering most of their country gets snow and that they're perpetually in winter.. they should be doing better than us. But you're right, they are Britain and they suck at all sports, so no, that one doesn't really count (yet it's fun) .

We're beating Finland, Italy and Japan, they definitely count as big players in the Winter games.


----------



## bum (25/2/10)

Adamt said:


> We're beating Finland, Italy and Japan, they definitely count as big players in the Winter games.



Cool. Dunno what happened this time. I'm usually pretty into the Winter Olympics and these Games I haven't turned it on once.


----------



## Katherine (25/2/10)

females are getting them to.


----------



## Adamt (25/2/10)

bum said:


> Cool. Dunno what happened this time. I'm usually pretty into the Winter Olympics and these Games I haven't turned it on once.



Eddie McGuire does that to people...

The Mick Molloy spots on the late night program are well worth tuning in to though!


----------



## Steve (25/2/10)

Australia actually gets more snow than England. There are no snow fields (or whatever they are called) with lifts etc. The only ONE that I know of is in Scotland.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/2/10)

I think it's in North Kilt Town, the lifts are operated by Angus McLeod.


----------



## Pennywise (26/2/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> I think it's in North Kilt Town, the lifts are operated by Angus McLeod.




Wait a second, there's no Angus Mcleod in North Kilt Town <_<


----------



## Katherine (26/2/10)

Im cranky


----------



## Pennywise (26/2/10)

Hi cranky nice to meet you, I'm bored


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/10)

Katie said:


> Im cranky





:lol:


----------



## Katherine (26/2/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Hi cranky nice to meet you, I'm bored



I wish I could be bored! I want a boring weekend. But I have a 70th tonight, plus a 40th, then bed hunting tommorow because a dodgy friend did a dodgy deal! I gave her $450.00 for a lounge (which I know she paid $200.00 for) a washing machine (that once I got it leaks and stops all the time, apparently it used to work) and a queen size bed (for the spare room)... Now she isnt leaving so she is keeping the bed (My parents are here next week) she wants to give me $80.00 back. so I basically paid $380.00 for the lounge! Its left me a little sour! I needed these things but I also did it as I knew she was a little down and out and needed the money as she was going over east. Im sick of people taking the piss! 



citymorgue2 said:


> View attachment 35987
> 
> :lol:



Ice cream just wouldnt cut it at the moment! I could go a pint though!


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/10)

why not give her the lounge and washing machine back and get you $ back. not much of a friend by the sounds of it.

go the pints KT. go for a long lunch and have a few to get you thru the arvo, then knock off, go home, put your feet up and have a nice relaxing pint in your garden before the thunderstorms roll in.


----------



## Katherine (26/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> why not give her the lounge and washing machine back and get you $ back. not much of a friend by the sounds of it.
> 
> go the pints KT. go for a long lunch and have a few to get you thru the arvo, then knock off, go home, put your feet up and have a nice relaxing pint in your garden before the thunderstorms roll in.



Yeah I thought about doing that but the lounge is pretty good and dont want a empty lounge room when mum and dad arrive which is next week. 

I have to leave work early today (its bloody hot to) to watch my daughter in her assembly item she is the lead role! then go to a 70th and a 40th. Im actually in good spirits but just annoyed.


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/10)

in follow up from Bum's post yesterday about Hilary Duff behaving badly (well bahving very well if your her fiance)

In the news, british airways staff have been caught photoing themselves in provocative poses when the pics were leaked onto a porn site (not that they would be classified as porn). the London's Sun paper has the pics.....who said the british are all uptight?!


----------



## Katherine (26/2/10)

Now I find out one of my friends has a year to live....


----------



## warra48 (26/2/10)

Katie said:


> Now I find out one of my friends has a year to live....




That's sad, Katie.

Not a good start to the weekend.


----------



## Katherine (26/2/10)

warra48 said:


> That's sad, Katie.
> 
> Not a good start to the weekend.



Yeah.... At least he has a year his being fighting Leukemia for awhile now! I feel for his girlfriend (also a friend) she is so so young only 21! Good for her personal development yeah!


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/2/10)

Go here, and keep pressing F5.

EDIT: heh heh...


----------



## bum (26/2/10)

Spent a few minutes there. Soooooooooooooooo much photoshop.


----------



## Adamt (26/2/10)




----------



## bum (26/2/10)

I'm reasonably confident that it wasn't George Brownridge who filed the complaint.


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/10)

That sucks bigtime Katie. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pollux (27/2/10)

Ahhhh, returned to civilisation today. Just got back from a 3 night visit to the parents place.

I did however return with a large 50L vessel that lost alot of it's top in a fight with me and an angle grinder, new mash tun makes me a happy man.


----------



## petesbrew (28/2/10)

What do you say to that? That sucks Katie.


----------



## petesbrew (28/2/10)

Just got back from the south coast, spending time with SWMBO's friend and her great uncle.... well, at least her husband acts like one.
What do you say when someone who's in their mid 30's acts and dresses like they're in their 60s? Not my problem really, but geez... Camry drivers hey?


----------



## bum (28/2/10)

Flying High is on. 

Not going to bed, I guess.


----------



## petesbrew (28/2/10)

bum said:


> Flying High is on.
> 
> Not going to bed, I guess.



hehe. Remember pissing myself laughing watching this when I was a kid.
Esp. love the black guys subtitles.


----------



## petesbrew (28/2/10)

bum said:


> That is only funny one of them ever done. And it was _really_ funny. Nearly spat my lunch across the loungeroom at "Don't worry. We can sign a petition." Gold from start to finish. Only down side is that an absolute poseur made it but you can't have everything, I guess.


brilliant!


----------



## Katherine (2/3/10)

im hungry


----------



## bum (2/3/10)




----------



## Adamt (2/3/10)




----------



## Katherine (2/3/10)

bum said:


>



Sucked IN! I reckon!


----------



## Pennywise (2/3/10)

Ha ha, that is funny funny shit. He must have been really wasted, it doesn't even look like a chick.


----------



## brettprevans (2/3/10)

does anyone recon that looks like Fourstar?!! 
maybe it was the helpful cabbie that he encountered in bendigo at the last caseswap!!! 

i kid mate


----------



## brettprevans (2/3/10)

on an unrelated topic. Krudd's stupid ill-thought out health proposal will put most of the state health dept out of a job.


----------



## Maple (2/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> on an unrelated topic. Krudd's stupid ill-thought out health proposal will put most of the state health dept out of a job.


Yikes, does that mean you're looking at becoming an insulation auditor? I hear there will be a big demand for these very soon...


----------



## brettprevans (2/3/10)

Maple said:


> Yikes, does that mean you're looking at becoming an insulation auditor? I hear there will be a big demand for these very soon...


yeah probably.

maybe ill win lotto and and can then afford to work for a microbrewery/winery or set my own up.


----------



## Fourstar (2/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> does anyone recon that looks like Fourstar?!!



Wat! :blink: 

I recon i look more like Jim Carey in Adams post than that bloke and no, the cabbie was very gentle and didnt have long flowing blonde hair. Infact he was that gentle i didnt feel a thing! h34r: :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (2/3/10)

where's Renegade gone?


----------



## Katherine (2/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> where's Renegade gone?



Who?


----------



## brettprevans (2/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> where's Renegade gone?


Are u implying that the tranny in the picture I renegade. Lol


----------



## petesbrew (3/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Are u implying that the tranny in the picture I renegade. Lol


Dunno, half the piccies in this thread aren't coming thru on my work pc these days.
Just been a bit quiet... no below the belt insults or threats hurled around... not that it's a bad thing, I suppose.


----------



## Pennywise (3/3/10)




----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

im suprised no one has tried posting the bingle pic up. not that it would last long. 
its doing the rounds on mobile phones via mms this morning.


----------



## Adamt (3/3/10)

Have only seen the censored version... but she just looks like an average blond bogan. I'm sure I could find better pics in under a minute through google!


----------



## Pennywise (3/3/10)

There's that good one from a few years ago, nice lookin puppies in that pic


----------



## Adamt (3/3/10)

They could make me look like a woman with perky breasts in a magazine shoot... just sayin'!


----------



## Pennywise (3/3/10)

Yeah true, still nice though


Not work safe
http://www.squidnews.com/wp-content/upload...gle_topless.jpg


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

i feel sorry for michael clarke. poor bloke. then again there's apparently one of those 'tapes' flaoting around with him and bingle, so he is just as silly.


----------



## Adamt (3/3/10)

It's a shame you can't marry (and do other things) to a photograph.

Though there are those new dolls out recently.


----------



## Pennywise (3/3/10)

I have no sympath for clarke, good cricketer, but a complete f**kwit


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about!


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

they recon brendan fevola released a nude pic of lara bingle that he took on his phone. story here.

a lot of hype about nothing.


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

well our great leader Krudd has released his great health reforma plan which pushes Victoria 10 years backwards to use anitquated sustems that we have already cast off because they dont work. 

fantastic Krudd. thanks.


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

It does not look like she had the photo taken willingly...


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

I gave a guy at work a couple of long necks of a lager I brewed ages ago. He just came up to me right now and said it's the best home brew he has ever drank. It's only taken him 4 months to try it!

His deverstated to find out they were collector items and that I no longer brew!


----------



## Pennywise (3/3/10)

Heeeeyy good lookin'


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

Katie said:


> I gave a guy at work a couple of long necks of a lager I brewed ages ago. He just came up to me right now and said it's the best home brew he has ever drank. It's only taken him 4 months to try it!
> 
> His deverstated to find out they were collector items and that I no longer brew!


more reason for you to take it up again katie. come back to the dark side.


----------



## Airgead (3/3/10)

Katie said:


> His deverstated to find out they were collector items and that I no longer brew!



Well get back into it then...


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

just read the whjole of Krudd's health reform plan. terrible. not to mention that it severaly alters the jobs of a~700,000 australians and there's 1 tiny para in the entire 74 pages about staff. and its doesnt guarantee jobs or anything. no talk of how it will impact on people who will loose their jobs under this hairbrained scheme. great way to be in touch with your voters and the people you are meant to be helping Kruddy.

Im suprised he didnt propose to outlaw homebrewing becuase it contributes to alchol fueled violence. numb nut Krudd.


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/3/10)

What don't you like about the scheme?


----------



## petesbrew (3/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> just read the whjole of Krudd's health reform plan. terrible. not to mention that it severaly alters the jobs of a~700,000 australians and there's 1 tiny para in the entire 74 pages about staff. and its doesnt guarantee jobs or anything. no talk of how it will impact on people who will loose their jobs under this hairbrained scheme. great way to be in touch with your voters and the people you are meant to be helping Kruddy.
> 
> Im suprised he didnt propose to outlaw homebrewing becuase it contributes to alchol fueled violence. numb nut Krudd.


That's right, cos of bottlebomb glassings in our sheds.


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> What don't you like about the scheme?


area health networks. we got rid of them in 2000 as they didnt work
funding - they fudge the figures. $30.9b is not new money its current costs plus a little more. smoke and mirrors
commonwealth to fund 100% of primary care. not new. they are supposed to do that now. they also have 100% of control over GPs. thats not new either
doesnt take into account population based planning/health. 1 system doesnt fit all. 
capital. states own and are stuck with capital, but have no control over capital funds. WTF
handing control over to clinicans - last time this was done they bankrupt the states. 

I could go on. but doesnt matter. states wont sign up to it and it will go to a referendum.

edit: from memory the last time a referendum was passed was back in the 60's on Aborignial voting. from meory of my uni studies on politics referendums in australia had a success rate of around 20%.


----------



## bum (3/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Yeah true, still nice though
> 
> 
> Not work safe
> http://www.squidnews.com/wp-content/upload...gle_topless.jpg



Butterface.


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

bum said:


> Butterface.



gee your hard to please BUM!

how about this one...


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

or this


----------



## petesbrew (3/3/10)

Katie said:


> gee your hard to please BUM!
> 
> how about this one...
> 
> View attachment 36082


She almost looks like the girl out of The Vicar Of Dibley - (No not Dawn French, the other one)


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

bahahah,,,,, its started

*Knockin on Kevin's Door*

Mama, take these funds off of me
I can't use them anymore.
It's gettin' dark, too dark for me to see
I feel like knockin' on Kevin's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on Kevin's door

Mama, strip me of the GST
I can't use it any more
That long black cloud is comin' down
I feel like I'm knockin' on Kevin's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on Kevin's door


----------



## MitchDudarko (3/3/10)

Anyone else watch Skins?


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Yeah true, still nice though
> 
> 
> Not work safe
> http://www.squidnews.com/wp-content/upload...gle_topless.jpg


no, its NSFW. and yes its a better pic than the one going around. although she has massive racoon eyes with all that makeup.


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> no, its NSFW. and yes its a better pic than the one going around. although she has massive racoon eyes with all that makeup.



she has fantastic eyes...


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

Katie said:


> she has fantastic eyes...


her eyes are good, but the makeup around them was terrible. 

sarah michelle gellar has fantastic eye also.

edit:
cant find the pic im referring to. similar to the one here (yes its SFW)


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

I like the eye make up!


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

she shouldnt need it though. i suppose its a shoot and its part of the shot.


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> she shouldnt need it though. i suppose its a shoot and its part of the shot.



I dont understand how anybody could call her butterface. I didnt know what it meant at first! Had to google it.


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

well the shower pic wasnt all that flattering. the photoshoot has probably been retouched etc.


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> well the shower pic wasnt all that flattering. the photoshoot has probably been retouched etc.



FFS she wasnt posing for that photo obviously! Some pr*ck has walked in on taking a shower and took the shot! And now shes getting paid out on as she doesnt look her best!


----------



## bum (3/3/10)

Katie said:


> I dont understand how anybody could call her butterface.



Cold zombie eyes. Thunderbird mouth and chin. If you don't see a better looking bird every time you go up the shops you're not looking hard enough.


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

bum said:


> Cold zombie eyes. Thunderbird mouth and chin. If you don't see a better looking bird every time you go up the shops you're not looking hard enough.



whatever


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

Katie said:


> FFS she wasnt posing for that photo obviously! Some pr*ck has walked in on taking a shower and took the shot! And now shes getting paid out on as she doesnt look her best!


setttle KT that wasnt what i was saying. all i meant is that the reason some people might have been paying out on her was the photo. i dont really see how anyone could say she could be in the class as those other butterace pics.

nor should womans day published it.

i need a beer


----------



## Katherine (3/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> setttle KT that wasnt what i was saying. all i meant is that the reason some people might have been paying out on her was the photo. i dont really see how anyone could say she could be in the class as those other butterace pics.
> 
> nor should womans day published it.
> 
> i need a beer



snap


----------



## Steve (4/3/10)

Cheeky or not?

My old mate Don from next door died recently. Anyway his children have been cleaning the place out, cleaning up the garden etc. The Auction sign has gone up out the front. They had an open day last Saturday arvo apparently. We were all out for the day. We came home and someone has mowed our front nature strip. Now its a big nature strip but the only thing growing was a few dandelions. We dont have grass in Canberra any more. Anyway I reckon they've been around to mow it before the open day. Cheeky or not? Im going to put a note in their letter box saying "thanks but can you forgot to to the back yard"

Cheers
Steve


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/10)

Steve said:


> Cheeky or not?
> 
> My old mate Don from next door died recently. Anyway his children have been cleaning the place out, cleaning up the garden etc. The Auction sign has gone up out the front. They had an open day last Saturday arvo apparently. We were all out for the day. We came home and someone has mowed our front nature strip. Now its a big nature strip but the only thing growing was a few dandelions. We dont have grass in Canberra any more. Anyway I reckon they've been around to mow it before the open day. Cheeky or not? Im going to put a note in their letter box saying "thanks but can you forgot to to the back yard"
> 
> ...


If Don would have seen the humour in it then go ahead. a little condolence message at the end wouldnt hurt either. even thoug im assuming youve already given your codolances to the family.


----------



## Steve (4/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> If Don would have seen the humour in it then go ahead.



He would actually! Yep spoken to the family. Sad really, he was a great old bloke, even though his tomatoes were always better than mine. The maggies are at his back door every morning at 6.00 waiting for their feed of chicken mince.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Adamt (4/3/10)




----------



## Maple (4/3/10)

speaking of Bingle in the shower,


----------



## Fourstar (4/3/10)

Katie said:


> I like the eye make up!



smokey sexy eyes! :icon_drool2: 



Katie said:


> whatever



i agree. Although she is abit of a numbnuts, that picture is obviously a good reason for pup to continue holding onto her with both hands. :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/10)

Maple said:


> speaking of Bingle in the shower,
> 
> View attachment 36109


is that tiger woods trying to climb out of the car and have a crack at lara on the ground :lol:


----------



## Katherine (4/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> smokey sexy eyes! :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. Although she is abit of a numbnuts, that picture is obviously a good reason for pup to continue holding onto her with both hands. :icon_drool2:



I agree she is a fool, but to knock her about her looks are you kidding. 



citymorgue2 said:


> is that tiger woods trying to climb out of the car and have a crack at lara on the ground :lol:



He would be just her type!

A lion would not cheat on his wife but a tiger wood!


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/10)

it occured to me, knowing Fevola, they were probably out on a binge all weekend when that pic was taken, so she's looking quite well for someone thats been boozing all weekend. besides she was 19 in that pic. she'd still be growing into her looks.

wtf has this got to do with beer? oh yeah Fev and booze. 


Kt - thats a terrible tiger joke. 
if you enlarge the pic Maple posted, you can see the man in the car is black. thus i decided it was tiger.


edit: here's another silly girl. why tell people about your sex life. geez megan keep it private or you'll have a media circus when you do something stupid and it gets out.


----------



## marksfish (4/3/10)

hey cm2 i presume you want the mad monk back as health minister?


----------



## bum (4/3/10)

Another dog who I can't understand why they are only famous for their "looks".


----------



## Katherine (4/3/10)

bum said:


> Another dog who I can't understand why they are only famous for their "looks".



You are a tool!


----------



## bum (4/3/10)

And you're ill-mannered.


----------



## Katherine (4/3/10)

bum said:


> And you're ill-mannered.



You reckon?

don't believe everything you read in the media.


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/10)

marksfish said:


> hey cm2 i presume you want the mad monk back as health minister?


Not overly but their policy platforms are better than krudds.


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/10)

bum said:


> Another dog who I can't understand why they are only famous for their "looks".


Fishing much bum?


----------



## Katherine (4/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Fishing much bum?



You don't have to have a long neck to be a goose!


----------



## marksfish (4/3/10)

the coalition has policies, amazing


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/10)

Katie said:


> You don't have to have a long neck to be a goose!


I'm assuming u mean bum and not me Katie-girl.

Since I'm sitting watching big bang theory... What's ur take on summer glau? Or Kayley cuocu?


----------



## bum (4/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Fishing much bum?



How so? Wouldn't there need to be an established pro-Fox agenda locally for me to be having a stir? Not stirring. Making an observation. Allowed to. No Topic.


----------



## chappo1970 (4/3/10)

bum said:


> How so? Wouldn't there need to be an established pro-Fox agenda locally for me to be having a stir? Not stirring. Making an observation. Allowed to. No Topic.




Bum you know you are not allowed an opinion nor comment of things relivant or likewise!


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/10)

Go ahead mate it was a joking observation. 

And stance on cuoco?


Edit: welcome back to no topic chap chap


----------



## bum (4/3/10)

Had to GIS those two. Results returned indicate I am pro-Cuocu and while Glau is alright there's nothing setting my loins a-flutter.


----------



## bum (4/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Bum you know you are not allowed an opinion nor comment of things relivant or likewise!



No shit.


----------



## Fourstar (4/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> edit: here's another silly girl. why tell people about your sex life. geez megan keep it private or you'll have a media circus when you do something stupid and it gets out.



Two-man woman. well im the 1st... who's the other? Any takers?! i'll happily have her to myself! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Adamt (4/3/10)




----------



## raven19 (5/3/10)

Monday off in SA, long weekend = woohoo!

A day off for a horse race. Gotta love that for an excuse for a public holiday.

More public holidays are needed imo.


----------



## Pennywise (5/3/10)

Every Monday should be a public holiday.


----------



## Fourstar (5/3/10)

raven19 said:


> Monday off in SA, long weekend = woohoo!



We have monday off in Melbourne here too, for an even better reason. "Labour Day", about as usefull as the UK Bank holidays!

So refer to Adams above post.


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

work computers are down. hardly anyone around. will this long crappy day never end?


----------



## ben_sa (5/3/10)

Adelaide weather seems to have come in a bit shit in the past hour....


----------



## Pennywise (5/3/10)

I've been so bored at work lately all I've been doing is palying internet checkers, backgamon and hearts. I'm really just not motivated anymore


----------



## Leigh (5/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> We have monday off in Melbourne here too, for an even better reason. "Labour Day",



'tis also "International Womens Day" on Monday...is there a link


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I've been so bored at work lately all I've been doing is palying internet checkers, backgamon and hearts. I'm really just not motivated anymore


cough up the link!


----------



## ben_sa (5/3/10)

my shithole workplace banned everything mildly amusing, youtube, even worldofsolitaire!!! FFS!!! This is the only beer site i can access without the internet filter saying "this site is banned - alcohol and drugs"

I cant even go onto craftbrewer!


----------



## schooey (5/3/10)

Fark I hate finding a Funnel Web in my garage! Now I can't help but wonder how many more of the sneaky little bastards are in my house. Time for the Flick man....


----------



## Pennywise (5/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> cough up the link!




No link, it's in the windows games thingy


----------



## Pennywise (5/3/10)

schooey said:


> Fark I hate finding a Funnel Web in my garage! Now I can't help but wonder how many more of the sneaky little bastards are in my house. Time for the Flick man....




I don't mind spiders as long as their not hairy. F**k I hate hairy spiders, creepy little f**kers


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/3/10)

I just had a very relieving dump.


----------



## raven19 (5/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> I just had a very relieving dump.



:lol: 

thanks for sharing


----------



## raven19 (5/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> We have monday off in Melbourne here too, for an even better reason. "Labour Day", about as usefull as the UK Bank holidays!
> 
> So refer to Adams above post.



Labour = day off. :unsure: 

Makes perfect sense to me! :icon_cheers:


----------



## schooey (5/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I don't mind spiders as long as their not hairy. F**k I hate hairy spiders, creepy little f**kers



I don't mind spiders perse, even the hairy ones. I just hate the ones that are big and black and like to live in sneaky places with big fangs that can freakin' well kill you... <_<


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

i fkn hate all spiders. HATE THEM!

on the plus side ive just had 2pints and a pot of dirty angel beer and feeling pretty good about things


----------



## Maple (5/3/10)

ah, the dirty angel strikes again... love it! 
Glad your day's getting better, how'd the meeting go...


----------



## Pennywise (5/3/10)

It's really not nice to talk about beer in this thread till' we're all home and having one CM2. Now I feel like a Pint, and I've got an hour and a half to endure of this hell hole


----------



## Fourstar (5/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i fkn hate all spiders. HATE THEM!
> on the plus side ive just had 2pints and a pot of dirty angel beer and feeling pretty good about things



Invite.... Where was it?!? <_<


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Invite.... Where was it?!? <_<


sorry mate, spur of the moment. ummmmm you wouldnt have liked it. hows that foor an excuse? does it make you feel better?


----------



## Maple (5/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> sorry mate, spur of the moment. ummmmm you wouldnt have liked it. hows that foor an excuse? does it make you feel better?


4*, besides, there was only about 10 perv targets, and the beer was only averagely fantastic, nothing new... but like CM2 pointed out, it really was spur of the moment, there and gone in a couple o pints 

(mental note, include 4* next time)

Sorry, back to off-topic.


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

for those who are interested in the health debate but have nfi whats going on in regards to detail.....from today's croakey...this guy is pretty much spot on.

*Why the AMA is happy about Rudds plans, and the rest of us should be worried*
March 5, 2010 7:01 am, by Croakey 
Professor Gavin Mooney, health economist and regular Croakey contributor, writes:
In at least one regard the statement at the National Press Club from the PM shows an astonishing lack of understanding of the health care system, its ethics and its power base.
I do not deny there are good bits in what he said but here I want to look at just one. He suggests that we must fix the problem that too many of our local clinical leaders are not adequately involved in decisions about delivery of health and hospital services in their local communities, when they invariably know best.
Of course the AMA welcomes the idea of local networks/boards. These will be dominated by medical staff and medical thinking.
Is that so bad? Well there are a number of problems here.
First an ethical problem. The task of clinical doctors is to do the best they can for their patients. Medical ethics supports this. That is what I want from any doctor who is treating me. However if sitting on a local hospital network board, a surgeon will have to weigh up her demands on hospital resources with the demands of a psychiatrist. That is a different and conflicting ethical issue as compared with the ethics of decision making about individual patient care. The individual ethics of medicine come in conflict with a more social ethic. It is unfair, inappropriate and inefficient to have that dilemma in one person much better to separate the roles.
Second, a distribution of power issue. In any local board when a surgeon and a psychiatrist face off against one another over resource allocation decisions, who will win?
Third, another distribution of power issue. In any local board with a surgeon, a nurse, an administrator and some lay person facing off against each other, who will win?
Fourth, yet another distribution of power issue. Devolved and decentralised power as envisaged by the PM sounds good. But it is not devolved and decentralised to the local people which is what ideally ought to happen.
Fifth, yet another distribution of power issue. The power of the AMA will be strengthened as it will not devolve power to local areas and the countervailing power that currently exists, albeit weakly, at state level will be gone. And the AMA does not use its power objectively. Here in the West at least, it seldom pushes for more resources for health care or even for hospitals. The push is for more money for tertiary hospitals.
Sixth, the issue of competence. Clinicians are good at treating, and are trained to treat, patients. There is enormous confusion or at least lack of understanding in the PMs statement when he argues that in decision making at a local level our local clinical leaders invariably know best. I am stunned that the PM can confuse decision making in patient care with health service planning.
Seventh, hospital and health service management. The PM took a populist swipe at bureaucrats as he rollicked his way through his speech. Just think what it must be like to be a hospital manager hearing the PMs speech. Essentially he argued that clinicians should be managing the system rather than distant bureaucrats. That really does a lot for morale among health service managers! Health service management could be better but the place to start in improving it is to recognise that health service management is a highly skilled job requiring highly trained people. It does not need amateurs in health service management who may double up as highly trained clinicians.
This is all very worrying. Most good doctors want to concentrate on what they are good at which is treating patients. The power of doctors is great and it is greater the closer they are to decision making. But there is a need for the PM to recognise that there are limits to the areas of competence of doctors.
Some relevant examples from my own experiences.
1. I was commissioned by a Chief Medical Officer (who was still working as a part time clinician) to liaise with a group of doctors to work out which of three surgical units should be closed because, to keep all of them open, was inefficient. We provided the answer but there was no closure. The CMO was too close to the rest of the local medical fraternity to make such a hard decision.
2. Commissioned to try to rationalise surgical waiting lists in a major hospital. More than half the surgeons refused to provide data on their waiting lists to the hospital CEO. So the study could not be done. Such problems will be worse if clinicians are on local hospital network.
3. Asked to look at priority setting in a suite of hospitals. Good study until we needed to get the chief oncologist to play ball with data etc. He refused. The study stopped as no one seemingly could force him to play ball. If clinicians on local hospital network, this sort of blocking will arise again and again.
4. Discussion with very senior manager at state level on priority setting. He was working to set priorities. How? By asking clinicians what they wanted. And resources? Budget limits? These would be brought in later! If that is the thinking at state level, at level of local hospital network?
Deeply disturbing and no wonder the AMA is gleeful! The President of the AMA apparently thinks that the government may also be willing to remove the artificial cap on hospital budgets, that doesnt allow them to always deliver necessary services. 
Ah yes necessary services and to hell with the cost! The AMA are up and running in this clinical world where money grows on trees.
Post Script: Croakey was also struck by the PMs casual dishing of bureaucrats especially as he is going to be relying on them to progress and implement his health reform package. There is going to be years of work involved in this, assuming he wins the political battles. Another Croakey contributor commented yesterday that: bureaucrat is the odious word for clever, hard working public servants who put in long hours trying to save ministers (& even Prime Ministers) from themselves.


----------



## Leigh (5/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Invite.... Where was it?!? <_<



Was exactly what I was thinking <_< And I'm just over a block away now!


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

Leigh said:


> Was exactly what I was thinking <_< And I'm just over a block away now!


i didnt realise you were that close now Leigh. crap sorry. h34r: I blame Dave. he organised it


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

Maple said:


> 4*, besides, there was only about 10 perv targets


i didnt notice them bugger. i only noticed the 1 in the lepord print top cause she loked like a stripper.


----------



## Pennywise (5/3/10)

F**k this shit I'm going home. Have a good long weekend people


----------



## Fourstar (5/3/10)

Maple said:


> 4*, besides, there was only about 10 perv targets, and the beer was only averagely fantastic, nothing new... but like CM2 pointed out, it really was spur of the moment, there and gone in a couple o pints
> (mental note, include 4* next time)
> Sorry, back to off-topic.



And just to think i was merely 1 block away on lt. bourke st having lunch! Knowing my luck i would just end up with a pint of beer thats kahki in colour, told to accept it as good beer and then have it revoked 5 mins later.


----------



## RdeVjun (7/3/10)

This New Scientist article hardly deserves a thread of its own around here... 
Apparently some South Korean academics tried putting dissolved oxygen in some spirits and found those who consumed it recovered sooner, or at least the blood alcohol was marginally quicker to return to zero. I can just see it, the world's briefest BBE dated beer... :lol:


----------



## Airgead (7/3/10)

Yech. I hate leeches. All the rain we have had has brought them out of the bush. Just did some gardening and when I cleaned up afterwards found a dirty great leech on each foot and both shoes full of blood.

Rotten things.


----------



## warra48 (7/3/10)

Did a trip to Ellenborough Falls (NSW) earlier last year during a heavy rain period.
The flow across the falls was the biggest I'd ever seen, and well worth the trip. 
Did a walk to one of the lookouts. On our return we thought we'd caught all the rotten leeches, but we obviously missed a tiny one on my leg.
Stopped for lunch at the Udder Cow Caf in Comboyne, and as we sat down we found the by now very large leech.
Managed to get it off my leg, but made a bloody mess on the floor.
The waitress said they get it all the time, and not to worry about the mess we made.
I'm not a fan of leeches.


----------



## Katherine (8/3/10)

Who has seen Avatar and what did you think?


----------



## Adamt (8/3/10)

Looked pretty, but a little too long and predictable.


----------



## Katherine (8/3/10)

Adamt said:


> Looked pretty, but a little too long and predictable.



That is exactly my thoughts!


----------



## Kleiny (8/3/10)

Katie said:


> Who has seen Avatar and what did you think?



Shave your cat paint it blue and wahlaa Avatar. :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (8/3/10)

Hungry Beast did a good little skit on Avatar II.

Still I enjoyed Avatar. Take your brain out and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Pollux (8/3/10)




----------



## Katherine (8/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Hungry Beast did a good little skit on Avatar II.
> 
> Still I enjoyed Avatar. Take your brain out and enjoy the ride.



I enjoyed it but as Adamt said it was predictable. But very pretty! I want one of those plaits!


----------



## Katherine (8/3/10)

Who went to see ACDC and what did they think?


----------



## brettprevans (9/3/10)

Katie said:


> Who went to see ACDC and what did they think?


I wish I could have seen them.


lunch today is rye toasted sanga with grilled fish, mozarella and harrissa mayo :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I wish I could have seen them.
> 
> 
> lunch today is rye toasted sanga with grilled fish, mozarella and harrissa mayo :icon_drool2:



Yeah I wish I went also. The freeway was full of buses with guys wearing ACDC shirts quite funny! 

Im a Bon Fan but still wish I went!

Not sure what is for lunch today!


----------



## Pennywise (9/3/10)

If it ain't Bon it ain't AC/DC


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

Katie said:


> Who went to see ACDC and what did they think?




:super: Oh Yeah! Freakin awesome! Angus plays a 20min solo at the end that is just amazing. Best thing was there were 6yr olds to 80yr old getting down the ACDC rock n roll. Amazing energy considering their age.

Chap Chap


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> If it ain't Bon it ain't AC/DC



Ride on!


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

Katie said:


> Ride on!




Pfffft! Bon's dead and plant fertiliser now.

Gotta say ACDC in current form is Australia's own home grown rock legends the world over. Sharing the statis of U2 and alikes. Sorry to say but this all happened after Bon, bless his soul, was loooong gone. Don't get me wrong I love the Bon Scott era music but the post Bon music is also great.


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Pfffft! Bon's dead and plant fertiliser now.
> 
> Gotta say ACDC in current form is Australia's own home grown rock legends the world over. Sharing the statis of U2 and alikes. Sorry to say but this all happened after Bon, bless his soul, was loooong gone. Don't get me wrong I love the Bon Scott era music but the post Bon music is also great.



So are you telling me Bon had nothing to do with Black in Black? 

5 months to produce and release the biggest album. Gee they were busy boys!


----------



## bum (9/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> If it ain't Bon it ain't AC/DC



Yep. **** Screechy McTightpants.

Chappo, your arguement is flawed. They also released their worst material after Bon died. Your comment is based on the value of their audience - not their material.


----------



## brettprevans (9/3/10)

i dont care either way but to stir the mash....

why is it that AC/DC only got aria this year and not when bon was alive......

let the fight begin


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i dont care either way but to stir the mash....
> 
> why is it that AC/DC only got aria this year and not when bon was alive......
> 
> let the fight begin



If Bon didnt freeze to death, they would of!


----------



## bum (9/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i dont care either way but to stir the mash....
> 
> why is it that AC/DC only got aria this year and not when bon was alive......
> 
> let the fight begin



Because those awards began seven years after he died.

Here endeth the fight.


----------



## brettprevans (9/3/10)

bum said:


> Because those awards began seven years after he died.
> 
> Here endeth the fight.


bugger. knew i should have done some research. i was amazed to find out that they hadnt ever won an aria until last year. bloody ridiculous.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

bum said:


> Yep. **** Screechy McTightpants.
> 
> Chappo, your arguement is flawed. They also released their worst material after Bon died. Your comment is based on the value of their audience - not their material.




Worst? That is in your very own opinion no? Besides whats the deal with voicing your opinion Bum? You *know* the rules about that?


----------



## petesbrew (9/3/10)

Accadacca aren't as good as Poison or Warrant.


----------



## Pennywise (9/3/10)

Current AC/DC is still a good band, and I actually like some of their songs (not enough to go out and buy an album though). But f**k Brian johnson just reminds me of Jimmy Barnes (post Cold Chisel) everytime he sings (read screams).

C'mon CM2, you know damn well Aria's ain't got shit to do with how good a band is. Record sales, fans, global status don't either. Truth is most people wouldn't know decent music if it hit them in between the ears.


----------



## Pennywise (9/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Accadacca aren't as good as Poison or Warrant.




Which Accadacca? I'd put the Bon era right up there. What about Pantera? Kind hard to put them in the same light with their 3 _very_ different styles


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

Wham is decent music!


----------



## Pennywise (9/3/10)

:lol: Those haircuts just make me wanna go all Jackie Chan on their heads


----------



## petesbrew (9/3/10)

Bruno's seance was somewhat disturbing


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

Ahhh but what is old is new again...






I see some of the kids sporting this type of ultra funky cool hair doo...

Good old Pseudo Echo


----------



## Pennywise (9/3/10)

Happy pants anyone?


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Happy pants anyone?



Lay off the happy pants :angry: They were cool alright! COOL I TELLS YA!


----------



## petesbrew (9/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Ahhh but what is old is new again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, Funky town was on rage on saturday too!


----------



## bum (9/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i was amazed to find out that they hadnt ever won an aria until last year. bloody ridiculous.



I didn't know that 'til now but I am not surprised in the slightest. Hall of Fame or something? Yeah, that is more than deserved but there is not one album (even Bon era) that deserves it really - especially in the time the ARIAs have existed. Their albums are either the same song over and over or (in earlier days with a better singer) half the same song and a bunch of patchy shit they can't really do properly (Big Balls anyone?). Was the recent ARIA for sales?


----------



## bum (9/3/10)

I saw a woman in the street wearing happy pants yesterday.

They looked new.

NEW!


----------



## brettprevans (9/3/10)

parachute pants - woohoo

actually i have a mate who was still wearing happy pants in 1996


----------



## Pennywise (9/3/10)

Is it true it's illegal to to not wear underpants in Thailand if you go outside? How do they police this law?


----------



## bum (9/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Is it true it's illegal to to not wear underpants in Thailand if you go outside? How do they police this law?



I'm guessing that if they're able to notice it'd be pretty easy to land a charge.


----------



## Pennywise (9/3/10)

How would you notice, I bet if come to work tomorrow not wearing underpants no-one would know, unless they have x-ray vision. Just seems like a stupid law (if true), why should I have to wear underpants if I don't want to?


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

bum said:


> I saw a woman in the street wearing happy pants yesterday.
> 
> They looked new.
> 
> NEW!




h34r: Know where I can get me a set?


----------



## Pennywise (9/3/10)

Bulk Buy maybe? Or is it best not to go there


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> How would you notice, I bet if come to work tomorrow not wearing underpants no-one would know, unless they have x-ray vision. Just seems like a stupid law (if true), why should I have to wear underpants if I don't want to?




Doesn't your knob hang out the bottom of the cuff?  Deadset give away everytime!


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Wham is decent music!



George Michael is actually very talented!


----------



## bum (9/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> How would you notice, I bet if come to work tomorrow not wearing underpants no-one would know



Unless I could see your sack, of course. Which was my point and most likely the point of the law.

Yes, Thailand's government is running on the back of an anti-HB79's ball bag agenda.


----------



## Pennywise (9/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Doesn't your knob hang out the bottom of the cuff?  Deadset give away everytime!



I've been tucking it into my sock  



bum said:


> Unless I could see your sack, of course. Which was my point and most likely the point of the law.
> 
> Yes, Thailand's government is running on the back of an anti-HB79's ball bag agenda.




:lol:


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

turkey cheese and cranberry yum


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

Katie said:


> George Michael is actually very talented!




Talented at getting busted in public toilets agree! :lol:


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

http://www.sbs.com.au/shop/product/categor...ilfred#overview

Has anybody watched Wilfred its funny as!


----------



## bum (9/3/10)

Rouge's First Harvest Wet Hop Ale and a Schlenkerla Rauchbier in the fridge for tonight. Bloody stoked.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

Katie said:


> http://www.sbs.com.au/shop/product/categor...ilfred#overview
> 
> Has anybody watched Wilfred its funny as!



Watched for the first time last night. Nearly wet myself I was laughing soooo hard. Absolutely brilliant Aussie humour at it's best. Nearly popped a valve with Wilfred talking to his life sized Pooh Bear. Ooo and then when he ate the easter egg with the engagement ring and they had to wait 3hrs and 6mins for him to poop. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bum (9/3/10)

Those guys did a movie a while back. Only saw half of it but what I saw was pretty great.


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Watched for the first time last night. Nearly wet myself I was laughing soooo hard. Absolutely brilliant Aussie humour at it's best. Nearly popped a valve with Wilfred talking to his life sized Pooh Bear. Ooo and then when he ate the easter egg with the engagement ring and they had to wait 3hrs and 6mins for him to poop. :lol: :lol: :lol:



Yeah first time Ive seen it also! I like the part when he dismissed the cat for passing wind! hilarious!


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

Katie said:


> I like the part when he dismissed the cat for passing wind! hilarious!



:lol: 

Yeah and when he says to Pooh "I'm not gay alright! But I'll just hump you little"

And

"I have humped dead things" Wilfred.

I think I might have to download a few episodes h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...?showuser=14241

Wonder who this could be?

:lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/3/10)

Chappo said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...?showuser=14241
> 
> Wonder who this could be?
> 
> :lol:



Yeah, he's lurking and lurking a lot Chappo.
Nice to finally meet the other night too, wish I could get down for your brew day.

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yeah, he's lurking and lurking a lot Chappo.
> Nice to finally meet the other night too, wish I could get down for your brew day.
> 
> Andrew



I think I missed out on something....


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yeah, he's lurking and lurking a lot Chappo.
> Nice to finally meet the other night too, wish I could get down for your brew day.
> 
> Andrew




Yeah it was Andrew and like wise. I would have really liked to have had a much longer chin wag with you that's for sure. I really wanted to pick your brain on some HERMS stuff I have rattling around in my wee little brain. I really need to get up your way this year for a visit and see all these bloody great breweries of the North and maybe get some tips.

Chap Chap


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Yeah it was Andrew and like wise. I would have really liked to have had a much longer chin wag with you that's for sure. I really wanted to pick your brain on some HERMS stuff I have rattling around in my wee little brain. I really need to get up your way this year for a visit and see all these bloody great breweries of the North and maybe get some tips.
> 
> Chap Chap



I'll keep you notified of upcoming brew events.

Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/3/10)

Katie said:


> I think I missed out on something....



You didn't miss much Katie, "The Real Craftbrewer" = Townsville

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> You didn't miss much Katie, "The Real Craftbrewer" = Townsville
> 
> Andrew



Yeah I got that bit.... but I missed whatever he did! I know it had something to do with chinese hops!


----------



## brettprevans (9/3/10)

I had posted a nice photoshopped image of Emenem's 'will the real lim shady please stand up' and made it 'will the real craftbrewer please stand up'. but no onea where in the off topic thread it is.


----------



## Pennywise (9/3/10)

Do you think he's wearing happy pants?


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Do you think he's wearing happy pants?



:lol: :lol:


----------



## bum (9/3/10)

bum said:


> Rouge's First Harvest Wet Hop Ale and a Schlenkerla Rauchbier in the fridge for tonight. Bloody stoked.



GAH! Just polishing off the Rogue and opened a peach lambic for the missus and she says it tastes "weird" so it is now mine. Not drinking the rauchbier (that I was literally daydreaming about at work) after a more funked than usual fruit lambic. God shitting cock!

Oh well, looks like tomorrow has improved anyway.


----------



## Airgead (9/3/10)

bum said:


> GAH! Just polishing off the Rogue and opened a peach lambic for the missus and she says it tastes "weird" so it is now mine. Not drinking the rauchbier (that I was literally daydreaming about at work) after a more funked than usual fruit lambic. God shitting cock!
> 
> Oh well, looks like tomorrow has improved anyway.



Drink the Lambic AND the rauchbier...

You'll need something to clear the taste of the lambic anyway...


----------



## bum (9/3/10)

I think the balance is actually quite good for a change. They're usually quite sweet and you really need to look for the funk. The sourness is slightly more present in this one and it is much better. 'Er indoors doesn't agree however.


----------



## Airgead (9/3/10)

bum said:


> I think the balance is actually quite good for a change. They're usually quite sweet and you really need to look for the funk. The sourness is slightly more present in this one and it is much better. 'Er indoors doesn't agree however.



You should still drink the rauchbier as well...


----------



## bum (9/3/10)

I'll drink something but I'll save the rauch for when the palate is a bit fresher.


----------



## johnw (10/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Ahhh but what is old is new again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The guy on the far right looks like a certain Fremantle Dockers captain. 

DrinkBeer


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/10)

ran out of my personal supply of moccona at work.

instant fair trade coffee from the office kitchen tastes :icon_vomit: no idea how people drink that crap.

oh well its tea for the rest of the day.... go lapsang souchong..hmmmmm smokey flavours


----------



## Maple (10/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ran out of my personal supply of moccona at work.
> 
> instant fair trade coffee from the office kitchen tastes :icon_vomit: no idea how people drink that crap.
> 
> oh well its tea for the rest of the day.... go lapsang souchong..hmmmmm smokey flavours


Why not bring a stash of hops in, and then you can dry-hop your tea, gets me through the day. 

ps, use the flowers, pellets are not a good idea.


----------



## Fourstar (10/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ran out of my personal supply of moccona at work.



Anythings got to taste better than moccona. :blink: 

I guess im spoilt with my Jaspers Organic Coffee across the road :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/10)

Maple said:


> Why not bring a stash of hops in, and then you can dry-hop your tea, gets me through the day.
> 
> ps, use the flowers, pellets are not a good idea.


are you shitting me Dave? you dry hop ur tea?
hmmm flowers huh? ive only got nugget. 11%AA might be bit much for tea! 




Fourstar said:


> Anythings got to taste better than moccona. :blink:
> 
> I guess im spoilt with my Jaspers Organic Coffee across the road :icon_drool2:


nothing wrong with moccona as instant coffee. besides bhuying 4 cups of coffee a day would kill me financially.

organic....pffft!


edit: just thinking about it..... there's no way you drink tea Dave.


----------



## Fourstar (10/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> nothing wrong with moccona as instant coffee. besides bhuying 4 cups of coffee a day would kill me financially.
> organic....pffft!
> edit: just thinking about it..... there's no way you drink tea Dave.



If it aint fresh beans it aint coffee! *puts his purist cap on


----------



## warra48 (10/3/10)

It it's brewed with dust in small paper bag, it's not tea.
Must be brewed with proper leaves to be real tea.

Aaahhh, that sip of Yunnan is very very nice.


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/10)

warra48 said:


> It it's brewed with dust in small paper bag, it's not tea.
> Must be brewed with proper leaves to be real tea.
> 
> Aaahhh, that sip of Yunnan is very very nice.


i have tea leaves. 98%of our tea at home is leaves.


----------



## Maple (10/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> are you shitting me Dave? you dry hop ur tea?
> hmmm flowers huh? ive only got nugget. 11%AA might be bit much for tea!
> 
> edit: just thinking about it..... there's no way you drink tea Dave.


OK, called out! but if I did drink tea, that's what I'd do...


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/10)

Maple said:


> OK, called out! but if I did drink tea, that's what I'd do...


i might see if ive got some nugget open and try it. cant hurt.


----------



## Maple (10/3/10)

Russian Imperial chilli for lunch today...


----------



## Katherine (10/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ran out of my personal supply of moccona at work.
> 
> instant fair trade coffee from the office kitchen tastes :icon_vomit: no idea how people drink that crap.
> 
> oh well its tea for the rest of the day.... go lapsang souchong..hmmmmm smokey flavours




Lapsang souchong one of my favourites


----------



## petesbrew (10/3/10)

Our coffee machine died at Christmas time.
Still waiting for work to buy the replacement.... till then the plunger is doing the trick.
It's either that or Nescafe Blend 43. That shit's only a slight step above a can of Mother. (bogan caffeine hit)


----------



## Katherine (10/3/10)

whats for dinner?


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/10)

Katie said:


> whats for dinner?


hamburgers


----------



## Fourstar (10/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> It's either that or Nescafe Blend 43. That shit's only a slight step above a can of Mother. (bogan caffeine hit)



I'd take the can of mother anyday of the week. Infact i'd take water first, let it get to a respectable hour (11am) then i'd have the monther. nothing worse than carbonated drinks for breakfast!


----------



## Adamt (10/3/10)

How hard is it to get and use a plunger? It's eons ahead of instant coffee in terms of taste.


----------



## Katherine (10/3/10)

Maple said:


> Russian Imperial chilli for lunch today...
> View attachment 36275



That looks great Maple... good enough for what on the table thread.... you made it obviously so Im thinking you made a mexican chilli with Imperial stout?


----------



## petesbrew (10/3/10)

Adamt said:


> How hard is it to get and use a plunger? It's eons ahead of instant coffee in terms of taste.


+1. I've always had a plunger handy, in the work truck, in the lunchroom. A single cupper is cheap enough, and even the cheapest ground coffee is a step above instant.


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/10)

no time for plungers. go my instant moccona coffee - the K&K of coffee


----------



## Maple (10/3/10)

Katie said:


> That looks great Maple... good enough for what on the table thread.... you made it obviously so Im thinking you made a mexican chilli with Imperial stout?


Indeed, I have a RIS that was bottled in Aug 08, and it is devine for cooking with. always go way overboard on the quantity, but manage to get through it when the weather turns to crap...


----------



## Fourstar (10/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> no time for plungers. go my instant moccona coffee - the K&K of coffee



Adamt, Petesbrew and I are soooo above you. All Beaners FTW! B)


----------



## bum (10/3/10)

I hope you don't use table sugaz in that!

I'm applying to take my long service leave at the moment - they only accept the forms by fax. ONLY by fax. _*FAX!*_ I can't even remember the last time I saw a fax machine. How on earth am I going to get the stone tablets I chiselled my details into a fax machine anyway. Will have to use a buffed carrier pigeon I think.


----------



## petesbrew (10/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> no time for plungers. go my instant moccona coffee - the K&K of coffee


KnK? HA! You only wish CM!
Moccona is the Euroswill of coffee, Nescafe is the Megaswill.
(still, don't mind a bit of Euroswill myself)


----------



## Pollux (10/3/10)

Beef, Pumpkin and Green Bean thai style red curry....



Katie said:


> whats for dinner?


----------



## Katherine (10/3/10)

Maple said:


> Indeed, I have a RIS that was bottled in Aug 08, and it is devine for cooking with. always go way overboard on the quantity, but manage to get through it when the weather turns to crap...



Beef and RIS pie! ?


----------



## petesbrew (10/3/10)

Pollux said:


> Beef, Pumpkin and Green Bean thai style red curry....


  Pumpkin in red curry rocks.


----------



## Katherine (10/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Pumpkin in red curry rocks.



espeacially with prawns


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/10)

i was pretty happy with hamburgers, but now im feeling like pumpkin red curry and have food envy  bastards.


----------



## Katherine (10/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i was pretty happy with hamburgers, but now im feeling like pumpkin red curry and have food envy  bastards.



Hamburgers sound good! Im thinking beans on toast for my daughter and beer for me. Then fall into bed! I cant do 200am's anymore!


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/10)

Katie said:


> Hamburgers sound good! Im thinking beans on toast for my daughter and beer for me.


baked beans with chilli, soy and whistshire sauce, pepper salt, grated cheese...laughing. absolute staple


----------



## Katherine (10/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> baked beans with chilli, soy and whistshire sauce, pepper salt, grated cheese...laughing. absolute staple



Verity loves cheese in her beans. parmesean and whisthire is yummy on beans.


----------



## Airgead (10/3/10)

Katie said:


> whats for dinner?



Beef and hokien noodles in satay sauce...


----------



## Katherine (10/3/10)

Airgead said:


> Beef and hokien noodles in satay sauce...



Jimmy's ????


----------



## Airgead (10/3/10)

Katie said:


> Jimmy's ????



Yep.

I often make my own but tonight I'm feeling lazy so I'll break out the emergency jar of jimmy's.

There will be vegies involved as well. I think I have a couple of bunches of pak choi that I'll throw in as well.

Good quick dinner.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Pollux (10/3/10)

Good to see I've provided food envy, just put the rice cooker on, prep is done, now to fry once the rice is ready.


----------



## bum (10/3/10)




----------



## Katherine (10/3/10)

Airgead said:


> Yep.
> 
> I often make my own but tonight I'm feeling lazy so I'll break out the emergency jar of jimmy's.
> 
> ...



Yeah but you cant compare jimmy to a normal satay completely diff!


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/10)

Katie said:


> Yeah but you cant compare jimmy to a normal satay completely diff!



Jimmy Smits makes satays for you guys... Wow you guys are really connected huh?


----------



## bum (10/3/10)

Airgead said:


> You should still drink the rauchbier as well...



Oh god, finally... :icon_drool2: Worth the wait.


----------



## Steve (10/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> baked beans with chilli, soy and whistshire sauce, pepper salt, grated cheese...laughing. absolute staple



Ive noticed that Australians have no idea how to pronounce Worcestershire sauce (or spell it in this case  ). Let it be known that Worcestershire sauce in England is pronounced Wuster sauce. Far out I must be bored.


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/3/10)

Quite a good and amusing overview of the last 10 years on the internet.


----------



## bum (10/3/10)

Does Goatse feature?


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/3/10)

It gets a mention and you see an ASCII version in a mock wikipedia page.


----------



## bum (10/3/10)

Then it gets the Bum seal of approval.

BUM SEAL! GEDDIT?!


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/3/10)




----------



## bum (10/3/10)




----------



## Pete2501 (10/3/10)

:lol: Food envy. You guys crack me up.


----------



## bum (10/3/10)

Shit. The Schlenkerla is making the extract APA I'm drinking now taste like glue. I quite liked it previously. I should go get some VB or something to make it look better.


----------



## Airgead (10/3/10)

Katie said:


> Yeah but you cant compare jimmy to a normal satay completely diff!



Very trye. But its still nice (and good when I'm lazy)


----------



## RdeVjun (10/3/10)

Katie said:


> Lapsang souchong one of my favourites


Finally, some tea drinkers who would understand!  

Just about everyone who samples my favourite blend (1/4 Darjeeling, 1/4 Earl Grey, 1/2 Lapsang Souchong) thinks I'm just a freak.
Them: "Ohh- tastes smoky, don't like it. How can you drink that?"
Me: "Well duh, never tasted LS before perhaps?"  

My Scottish relatives put me on to the blend, they used to get the real stuff from a merchant in Dundee, fantastic for breakfast with multigrain bread toasted on the Aga, loads of butter and marmalade or rasp jam. :icon_drool2:


----------



## warra48 (11/3/10)

Lapsong Souchong is one of my favourites, along with Yunnan and Russian Caravan.

When I was still working, people used to walk into the kitchen when I was brewing it, and inevitably asked "why does it smell like a bushfire in here?"


----------



## petesbrew (11/3/10)

Corey Haim dead at 38.

Reckon I'll have to rewatch The Goonies & The Lost Boys dvds in his honour.


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/10)

warra48 said:


> Lapsong Souchong....and Russian Caravan.
> 
> .....why does it smell like a bushfire in here?"


 :super: 
yup love it.


----------



## Katherine (11/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Corey Haim dead at 38.
> 
> Reckon I'll have to rewatch The Goonies & The Lost Boys dvds in his honour.



I loved The Lost Boys!


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/3/10)

Katie said:


> I loved The Lost Boys!



In that case, do yourself and do not under any circumstances watch The Lost Boys: The Tribe (2008)

Cheers SJ


----------



## Katherine (11/3/10)

Ive being given 2 frozen crayfish.... How is the best way to defrost and clean? I know a foodie asking that but never had much experience with crayfish!


----------



## Airgead (11/3/10)

Katie said:


> Ive being given 2 frozen crayfish.... How is the best way to defrost and clean? I know a foodie asking that but never had much experience with crayfish!



Frozen cooked or raw?


----------



## Katherine (11/3/10)

Airgead said:


> Frozen cooked or raw?



Frozen raw.

I want to put them on the bbq with a simple garlic, parsley butter!


----------



## bum (11/3/10)




----------



## Airgead (11/3/10)

Katie said:


> Frozen raw.
> 
> I want to put them on the bbq with a simple garlic, parsley butter!



I'd be tempted to chuck them in a pot of boiling water to thaw out and cook then split in half, clean then quickly throw on the bbq to brown up....

Otherwise you could thaw at room temp, split in half and cook on the bbq.

Either would work. The boil method would be quicker.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Adamt (12/3/10)




----------



## Pennywise (12/3/10)




----------



## Steve (12/3/10)

1 month today of being nicotine free. If you ever want to quit go to your doctors and ask for Champix. Seriously like flicking a switch. 28 years of smoking and drinking beer and thinking yeah thats nice is now replaced with a full on mouth explosion of taste sensations. Its so full on I dont think I like APAs anymore  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pete2501 (12/3/10)

Steve said:


> 1 month today of being nicotine free. If you ever want to quit go to your doctors and ask for Champix. Seriously like flicking a switch. 28 years of smoking and drinking beer and thinking yeah thats nice is now replaced with a full on mouth explosion of taste sensations. Its so full on I dont think I like APAs anymore
> Cheers
> Steve



I want an explosion of taste


----------



## Pollux (12/3/10)

Nigh on 2 years for me....


That said, last Friday night we went out for a bit of a pub crawl with an old mate of ours (he is an on again off again smoker), being half tanked and child free for the evening I found myself suddenly smoking again while we were at the pub.....


Woke up the next morning and went the the Tattoo Expo, didn't feel like a smoke at all and still don't.


I think I've found a comfortable spot with smoking, I get zero urges other than times when we go out as a child free couple hitting the town, which probably only happens 2-3 times a year, I'm comfortable smoking on those odd occasions.


----------



## bum (13/3/10)

Ate dinner at a chinese restaurant call Kum Den last night.


----------



## goomboogo (13/3/10)

bum said:


> Ate dinner at a chinese restaurant call Kum Den last night.



Did you swallow?


----------



## Kleiny (13/3/10)

Out for tea tonight my 6th wedding anniversary

Malayan Orchid in Bendigo.

Great food 

Kleiny


----------



## Pennywise (14/3/10)

bum said:


> Ate dinner at a chinese restaurant call Kum Den last night.




Is that the one in the CBD? My BIL was visiting a few months back and he was in stitch's when we walked past it.


----------



## Pennywise (14/3/10)

Steve said:


> 1 month today of being nicotine free. If you ever want to quit go to your doctors and ask for Champix. Seriously like flicking a switch. 28 years of smoking and drinking beer and thinking yeah thats nice is now replaced with a full on mouth explosion of taste sensations. Its so full on I dont think I like APAs anymore
> Cheers
> Steve




Champion effort man, Champix is what I used to quit as well, Yep, just like flicking a switch. I think it's been about 5-6 months for me, and yeah, go the shock of tasteing things again. My mouth actually puckers when I drink an IPA now, but I like it :icon_drunk:


----------



## bum (14/3/10)

Yeah, that's the one. My meal was alright (stir fried crocodile!) but everyone else's looked pretty bad. I wouldn't recommend it considering how many restaurants there are near by.


----------



## tcraig20 (15/3/10)

Touching base, hows tricks guys? 

*waves*


----------



## petesbrew (15/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Is that the one in the CBD? My BIL was visiting a few months back and he was in stitch's when we walked past it.


A few years ago there was an asian clothes shop in haymarket called Gizz Spot... I always had a chuckle when I passed it.


----------



## Pennywise (15/3/10)

I really dislike mint flavoured tooth picks


----------



## bum (15/3/10)

Whoa! Settle down. This thread is supposed to be fun. Get your controversial shit outta here! Please keep it light.


----------



## Airgead (15/3/10)

No... sorry bum.. I'm with HB79.

Mint flavoured toothpicks are just plain nasty.

Sometimes these things just have to be said.


----------



## Pennywise (15/3/10)

:blink: there's a facebook page for them :wacko: The world has officially gone f**king mental

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mint-Flavore...cks/93632733042


----------



## Airgead (15/3/10)

The days just drag on
in endless, boring meetings.
I need a new job

Sit with my laptop
to finish presentation.
Write haiku instead.


----------



## Airgead (15/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> :blink: there's a facebook page for them :wacko: The world has officially gone f**king mental



For then or against them? Or just acknowledging their existence?


----------



## Pennywise (15/3/10)

Dunno, but the bloody things have more friends than I do


----------



## Airgead (15/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Dunno, but the bloody things have more friends than I do



I suspect that says more about you than it does about them...


----------



## Katherine (15/3/10)

http://www.news.com.au/world/fat-and-proud...i-1225840957636


----------



## Pollux (15/3/10)

Push her out to sea and call the Japanese........What a selfish bitch, I pity her child.


----------



## gregs (15/3/10)

Katie said:


> http://www.news.com.au/world/fat-and-proud...i-1225840957636



Christ! Its hard to see where that woman starts and finishes.

Defiantly a roll in the flower candidate for those who are interested. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Katherine (15/3/10)

I dont know how anybody can find that attractive!


----------



## warra48 (15/3/10)

That's quite disgusting.
The husband needs castrating, and to be locked up in a mental institution. What a dill to think his obsession with fat women somehow treats her as a wife deserves to be treated.
The woman need psychiatric help.


----------



## brettprevans (15/3/10)

confessions

h34r: i had a couple cans of Bud in the fridge. after each lanscaping session on saturday and sunday, I smashed them down and enjoyed them  

they did exactly what they were meant to do. wet the lips. be belted down quickly and drunk blooody cold. i of course swaped over to HB after each one, but they hit the spot. of course a good HB lawnmower beer would have dont the same but i didnt have any.


----------



## Airgead (15/3/10)

Katie said:


> I dont know how anybody can find that attractive!



No matter how weird or disgusting someone out there somewhere gets off on it.

Rule 34.


----------



## gregs (15/3/10)

Katie said:


> I dont know how anybody can find that attractive!



Even if someone did, how would you go about it, it would be impossible, surly.


----------



## bum (15/3/10)

*disappointed link has no picture*


----------



## nathanR (15/3/10)




----------



## gregs (15/3/10)

bum said:


> *disappointed link has no picture*




link is in post #2497


----------



## bum (15/3/10)

Ah, you need to click a link inside that link to see.

She could do with a bit more weight. I can make out her ankles. Not newspaper freakshow worthy until she's got proper cankles.


----------



## bum (15/3/10)

I heard someone pronounce 'wort' as 'wert' today. I know this is entirely correct - it just sounds really silly irl.

Reminds me of the time I said 'lombec' in a bottle shop. It got me beer-nerd points but I still felt a right tool.


----------



## Adamt (15/3/10)

gregs said:


> Even if someone did, how would you go about it, it would be impossible, surly.



Every hole's a goal.

Every roll's a hole.


----------



## Pollux (15/3/10)

Except when that hole is a mole.........


----------



## Airgead (15/3/10)

Airgead said:


> No matter how weird or disgusting someone out there somewhere gets off on it.
> 
> Rule 34.



From the story - 


> To fund the massive $750 weekly food shop, she runs a website where men pay her to watch her eat fast food.



I rest my case.

Rule 34.


----------



## Adamt (15/3/10)

What's similar between Lara Bingle and a common street walker?






















Both can fit 4.7 carrots into their ring.


----------



## bum (15/3/10)

Oh. I thought the answer was going to be "they'll both give you syphilis".

My bad.


----------



## Katherine (16/3/10)

Im hungry


----------



## drsmurto (16/3/10)

bum said:


> Oh. I thought the answer was going to be "they'll both give you syphilis".
> 
> My bad.






Katie said:


> Im hungry



Consecutive posts. 

Read out of context i snorted coffee. 

And Katie, that 'woman' in your link almost made me revisit my lunch. Why anyone would do that to themselves is beyond me. Her children will be motherless before they hit their teens.


----------



## Katherine (16/3/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Consecutive posts.
> 
> Read out of context i snorted coffee.
> 
> And Katie, that 'woman' in your link almost made me revisit my lunch. Why anyone would do that to themselves is beyond me. Her children will be motherless before they hit their teens.



Her children will be motherless before she reaches her goal! There are some weird people out there that is for sure!


----------



## bum (16/3/10)

Has anyone else played Merciful Fate on Guitar Hero Metallica? Shit feels like it is over 10min long. Brutal on the drums.


----------



## petesbrew (17/3/10)

bum said:


> Has anyone else played Merciful Fate on Guitar Hero Metallica? Shit feels like it is over 10min long. Brutal on the drums.


Put that piece of plastic down and pick up the real thing, Bum.


----------



## nathanR (17/3/10)

go to google 
type in 
THATS NOT SEXY 
then press 
I'm feeling lucky 


NSFW :unsure:


----------



## Katherine (17/3/10)

nathanR said:


> go to google
> type in
> THATS NOT SEXY
> then press
> ...



That is to wierd... what is that thing?


----------



## Pennywise (17/3/10)

That's just f**king wrong that is


----------



## nathanR (17/3/10)

:icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit:


----------



## Katherine (17/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> That's just f**king wrong that is



It's not real is it?


----------



## nathanR (17/3/10)

lets hope not 

if so why ??????????????


----------



## Pennywise (17/3/10)

Katie said:


> It's not real is it?




I bloody well hope not


----------



## Fents (17/3/10)

just had egg and bacon pie...

real mean eat egg and bacon pie and not quiche and dont drink light beer yea?


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/3/10)

I had troubles understanding that until I realised the typo.


----------



## raven19 (17/3/10)

That google link is not good at all. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Maple (17/3/10)

Fents said:


> just had egg and bacon pie...
> 
> real mean eat egg and bacon pie and not quiche and dont drink light beer yea?


Hey Fents, quiche is egg and bacon pie without the lid, no? nice one, did you wash it down w/ a bud light?


----------



## Katherine (17/3/10)




----------



## Fourstar (17/3/10)

Katie said:


> http://www.news.com.au/world/fat-and-proud...i-1225840957636



I think i saw this fatty on Tyra (SWMBO is an avid fan, kinda hard to miss seing freakshow shit these days). Absolute freak. Her partner is a nutjob too.




Katie said:


> View attachment 36402




Thats mega katie.. is there a whole ham leg in there or what?! :icon_drool2: 

To quote Brendo from lastnight.



> Bacon, it makes everything taste better!


----------



## Katherine (17/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> I think i saw this fatty on Tyra (SWMBO is an avid fan, kinda hard to miss seing freakshow shit these days). Absolute freak. Her partner is a nutjob too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is actually! It also had cream in it! I tell you it was a smelly house that night!


----------



## Fents (17/3/10)

Maple said:


> Hey Fents, quiche is egg and bacon pie without the lid, no? nice one, did you wash it down w/ a bud light?



not to sure on that one mate. if your right i feel i may have just eaten a bit of my manhood away.


----------



## Katherine (17/3/10)

Fents said:


> not to sure on that one mate. if your right i feel i may have just eaten a bit of my manhood away.



Don't worry about your man hood Fents... Egg and Bacon pie has whole eggs cracked into it. Girly quiche has beaten eggs. 

Why can't real men eat quiche?????

Katie


----------



## nathanR (17/3/10)

I am so much of a man I can admit to liking Fairy Cakes and also Fairy Bread


----------



## Fourstar (17/3/10)

nathanR said:


> I am so much of a man I can admit to liking Fairy Cakes and also Fairy Bread




i'd second that! :icon_cheers: 


Dont worry fents, atleast if you eat a whole quiche you can brag to your mates you just ate 7 eggs w/bacon AND pastry!


----------



## Katherine (17/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> i'd second that! :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> Dont worry fents, atleast if you eat a whole quiche you can brag to your mates you just ate 7 eggs w/bacon AND pastry!



Why cant real men eat quiche??? can anybody anwser that?


----------



## nathanR (17/3/10)

from wikki 


Real Men Don't Eat Quiche, by American Bruce Feirstein, was a bestselling tongue-in-cheek book satirizing stereotypes of masculinity, published in 1982 (ISBN 0-671-44831-5). It popularized the term quiche-eater, meaning a man who is a dilettante, a trend-chaser, an over-anxious conformist to fashionable forms of 'lifestyle', and socially correct behaviors and opinions, one who eschews (or merely lacks) the traditional masculine virtue of tough self-assurance. A 'traditional' male might enjoy egg-and-bacon pie if his wife served it to him; a quiche-eater, or Sensitive New Age Guy would make the dish himself, call it by its French name quiche, and serve it to his female life partner to demonstrate his empathy with the Women's Movement. He would also wash up afterwards.
The book's humor derives from the fears and confusion of contemporary middle-class men about how they ought to behave, after a decade of attacks by feminists on traditional male roles and beliefs.


----------



## Pollux (17/3/10)

I make a wicked quiche.....

I have no issues admitting that, I'm comfortable with my sexuality and masculinity.....


----------



## Katherine (17/3/10)

Pollux said:


> I make a wicked quiche.....
> 
> I have no issues admitting that, I'm comfortable with my sexuality and masculinity.....



Whats your favourite quiche Pollux?


----------



## Pollux (17/3/10)

I once made a triple pig and cheese one....

Bacon, leftovers from a roast leg of ham and then proscuitto laid on top for the last bit....

It was awesome, I could feel my arteries clogging with every mouthful...


Don't ask for a recipe, I don't do recipes for quiche, I just wing it.


----------



## goomboogo (17/3/10)

nathanR said:


> go to google
> type in
> THATS NOT SEXY
> then press
> ...



Damn you. You have caused me mental scarring that will undoubtedly be permanent. Damn you and the evil internet. I'm going now; to claw out my eyes.


----------



## Mantis (17/3/10)

bum said:


> Today's purchases:
> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale six pack
> Duvel
> Meantime IPA
> ...



Enjoy Bum person, while I go shove another suppositorie (spelling) up , well ,you know where


----------



## Mantis (17/3/10)

aaaargghh;, Have i done something to put the OP's topic at the top of each thread or is this a new feature??


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Put that piece of plastic down and pick up the real thing, Bum.
> View attachment 36399


 

Why are you showing me a picture of a guitar when I'm talking about the drums? The guitar part of that game sucks balls.

I play too. Got a Maton MS2000 and Trace Elliot solid (predating that stupid valve pre-amp shit).


----------



## Pollux (18/3/10)

Well, that was one way to wake me up this morning, just clipped a motorcyclist with the magna......No damage to person or property but the sound of his knee clipping my front fender was mildly gut wrenching....


----------



## petesbrew (18/3/10)

bum said:


> Why are you showing me a picture of a guitar when I'm talking about the drums? The guitar part of that game sucks balls.
> 
> I play too. Got a Maton MS2000 and Trace Elliot solid (predating that stupid valve pre-amp shit).


Ah okay, you did mention guitar hero.
Nothing wrong with Solid state amps though. I've got a nice old Ampeg combo as well.
Matons... nice.


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Nothing wrong with Solid state amps though.


 I didn't actually know this when I bought it (bloody hell, that was about 13 years ago now) but the Trace Elliot is the warmest sounding solid you'll ever hear. Some of the warmth of a valve amp but none of the noise. Pretty much makes it perfect for any style. Had compliments from any tech who has ever worked on it (not sure why - I didn't make it). And Guitar Hero has drums and singing now too.


----------



## raven19 (18/3/10)

Pollux said:


> Well, that was one way to wake me up this morning, just clipped a motorcyclist with the magna......No damage to person or property but the sound of his knee clipping my front fender was mildly gut wrenching....



Ouchy. Was the rider able to walk?


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/3/10)

I thought that was 'Band Hero' (or some other name to that extent)


----------



## Mantis (18/3/10)

Mantis said:


> aaaargghh;, Have i done something to put the OP's topic at the top of each thread or is this a new feature??




s OK, I fixed it


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> I thought that was 'Band Hero' (or some other name to that extent)


 
Nah - although there are obvious reasons why you'd be excused for thinking that. Band Hero uses the same hardware as the 6 latest Guitar Hero games (hardware redesign for 2 of those but it is all compatible). Band Hero is the same thing just had a slight name change because the game is less rock oriented and more pop - should have just called it Band Idol or something because that is very much the feel of the software.


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

Pollux said:


> Well, that was one way to wake me up this morning, just clipped a motorcyclist with the magna......No damage to person or property but the sound of his knee clipping my front fender was mildly gut wrenching....


given that it was a cyclist, he was probably being a dick on the rode. I fkn hate them. im no angel on my motorbike but they are fkn numnuts. they should have to pay rego and mandatory insurance like everyone else on the road. 

*rant over*


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/3/10)

bum said:


> Nah - although there are obvious reasons why you'd be excused for thinking that. Band Hero uses the same hardware as the 6 latest Guitar Hero games (hardware redesign for 2 of those but it is all compatible). Band Hero is the same thing just had a slight name change because the game is less rock oriented and more pop - should have just called it Band Idol or something because that is very much the feel of the software.



So it's made by a different company or the same one as guitar hero?


----------



## raven19 (18/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> given that it was a cyclist, he was probably being a dick on the rode. I fkn hate them. im no angel on my motorbike but they are fkn numnuts. they should have to pay rego and mandatory insurance like everyone else on the road.
> 
> *rant over*



I ride both, usually the pushy to work. I see many crazy moves, and concur many abuse the road and put themselves and others in unnecesary danger.

From reading the original post it said motorbike though?


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

raven19 said:


> From reading the original post it said motorbike though?




yes, yes it did.


----------



## petesbrew (18/3/10)

There's dickheads on bikes, motorbike's, cars, boats, and yes, we all know there's even dickheads in the brewing scene. *
I get where you're coming from CM, but if or when we ever see cyclists hit with rego, No one will want to let their kiddies out on the street riding. And just watch how many childhood obesity articles will be on today tonight then!

* I'm not calling anyone a dickhead, but just stating a fact of life.


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

raven19 said:


> From reading the original post it said motorbike though?


ahh bugger so it did. i just saw cyclist. 

im changing my story now pollux. you bastard hitting a motorcyclist brethren! bloody cage driver. 




petesbrew said:


> There's dickheads on bikes, motorbike's, cars, boats, and yes, we all know there's even dickheads in the brewing scene. *
> I get where you're coming from CM, but if or when we ever see cyclists hit with rego, No one will want to let their kiddies out on the street riding. And just watch how many childhood obesity articles will be on today tonight then!
> 
> * I'm not calling anyone a dickhead, but just stating a fact of life.


yeah mate i was being imflammatory. but there is something to be said for requiring riders in the city to pay some sort of rego. esp since they get all these bloody bike lanes. more motorcyclist get killed and injured than cyclists and we dont get special lanes. 


anywhooo moving on. lots of work to do today....just dont want to do it!


----------



## ben_sa (18/3/10)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ben


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> So it's made by a different company or the same one as guitar hero?


 Same one. You can even import songs from the Guitar Hero discs to be playable within Band Hero. 

The competing brand is Rockband.


----------



## Pollux (18/3/10)

raven19 said:


> Ouchy. Was the rider able to walk?



Yeah, he was fine, he scuffed his boot on my wheel but otherwise all was good.



citymorgue2 said:


> ahh bugger so it did. i just saw cyclist.
> 
> im changing my story now pollux. you bastard hitting a motorcyclist brethren! bloody cage driver.



We basically went for the same lane at the same time, only problem was he had better acceleration than me.....He was cool about, actually more concerned about potential damage to my car....


----------



## Maple (18/3/10)

But back to the pushie-lycraspandex-flaming peddlers, 100% concur with rego, either that or outright ban on roads. How many effing paths do they need through all the 'green wedges' and yet, there they are, riding as slow as bat-shit dries, two or 3 of them buggers wide taking up an entire lane. you wanna be a Lance? drop a nut and go book a track day, but f-off the road - or pay the levy. 

(long time disgruntled road occupier post commentary over)


----------



## Katherine (18/3/10)




----------



## bum (18/3/10)

Maple said:


> But back to the pushie-lycraspandex-flaming peddlers, 100% concur with rego, either that or outright ban on roads. How many effing paths do they need through all the 'green wedges' and yet, there they are, riding as slow as bat-shit dries, two or 3 of them buggers wide taking up an entire lane. you wanna be a Lance? drop a nut and go book a track day, but f-off the road - or pay the levy.
> 
> (long time disgruntled road occupier post commentary over)


 So money would fix the issues you have with them? WARNING: flabby rhetoric detected.


----------



## Maple (18/3/10)

bum said:


> So money would fix the issues you have with them? WARNING: flabby rhetoric detected.


nope, but moves to leveling the playing field. TAC would be looking after claims from a cyclist being hit by a car, and as such, if the cyclist was at complete fault, they should have been required to be putting into the kitty that supports the commission, no? hence the manditory registration + sign up fee + inconvienience tax, plus upkeep of the infra-structure, plus...I'll stop here.


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

contribute to the infrastructure for sure. bloody pushbike lanes for free yet my rego motorbike is almost the same as a car becasue it has compulsary 3rd party insurance built in. blooody TAC. 

i need a beer.


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/3/10)

I do like the idea of some kind of bike registration, however it would probably back fire and some cyclists (note: not all of them, but there are fair hardcore bunch who are nuts) would probably feel they had an even greater entitlement on the road and be a bigger pain the arse!

They do (begrudgingly) have a right to be on the road, but a few of em need to acknowledge the fact that in a bike vs car arguement, car wins every time regardless of who is in the right. Right of way means nothing when your dead or in hopsital.

/end rant

Cheers SJ


----------



## Maple (18/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i need a beer.



[whisper] Mrs Parmas [/whisper]


----------



## Katherine (18/3/10)

Maple said:


> [whisper] Mrs Parmas [/whisper]



stop it!


----------



## Maple (18/3/10)

Katie said:


> stop it!


(shhh, you can come too!)


----------



## Katherine (18/3/10)

Maple said:


> (shhh, you can come too!)



If I leave now I guess Ill be there in time for dinner beers!


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

Maple said:


> [whisper] Mrs Parmas [/whisper]






Maple said:


> (shhh, you can come too!)




Ahem, Invite?!  

Pfttt, i'll be at fed square tonight! :icon_drunk: "You're all welcome to join me!"


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

whats on the rotating tap atm?


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

I had a look last night and I *think* I remember it being something from Coldstream? Can't be certain - this was about 10 and things are a bit of a blur from that time on. Whatever it was I do remember they said they only had one keg of it so it may be due to blow and get swapped out anyway.


----------



## Maple (18/3/10)

bum said:


> I had a look last night and I *think* I remember it being something from Coldstream? Can't be certain - this was about 10 and things are a bit of a blur from that time on. Whatever it was I do remember they said they only had one keg of it so it may be due to blow and get swapped out anyway.


Might be the pear looking thing they had last week CM2.


----------



## Pennywise (18/3/10)

I just scored me another fermenting fridge  I is appy


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

Maple said:


> Might be the pear looking thing they had last week CM2.




coldstrweam have a new seasonal porter. and i can say its very much a ROBUST porter. cocoa and coffee notes all the way.


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I is appy



and apparently you've reverted to a LOLCat, happy days indeed!!!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fents (18/3/10)

Maple said:


> Might be the pear looking thing they had last week CM2.



that would be the 2brothers gypsy cider - 70% pear 30% apple

any of you guys tried it? i had some not long ago whilst i wasnt a huge fan trav and mick rave about it all the time.


----------



## Leigh (18/3/10)

Rotating tap was Coldstream Cider IIRC, not worthy of its own tap IMO

[argumentative mode]errr, but our rego cost doesn't cover the cost of building or maintaining the roads[/argumentative mode]


----------



## Maple (18/3/10)

Fents said:


> that would be the 2brothers gypsy cider - 70% pear 30% apple
> 
> any of you guys tried it? i had some not long ago whilst i wasnt a huge fan trav and mick rave about it all the time.


That'd be it... no I didn't give that one a go, but really not much of a cider/mead guy - just not enough hops in there to keep me interested. 

I will give it a try at some point though.


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

They must sell some cider in that place. What's that - 2 taps at once?


----------



## Katherine (18/3/10)

Just to wierd everybodies day


----------



## Pennywise (18/3/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> LOLCat




What does this mean?


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> What does this mean?


LOLCATS.COM


----------



## Pollux (18/3/10)

I can't believe there are still people on the internet who aren't aware of LOLcats.....

Katie, good to see you back to your old ways.


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

Katie said:


> View attachment 36439
> 
> 
> Just to wierd everybodies day




Weird... yes.


----------



## Pennywise (18/3/10)

Pollux said:


> I can't believe there are still people on the internet who aren't aware of LOLcats.....




I've seen those pics heaps of times, just wasn't aware they had a special name. Funny stuff though


----------



## petesbrew (18/3/10)

Maple said:


> But back to the pushie-lycraspandex-flaming peddlers, 100% concur with rego, either that or outright ban on roads. How many effing paths do they need through all the 'green wedges' and yet, there they are, riding as slow as bat-shit dries, two or 3 of them buggers wide taking up an entire lane. you wanna be a Lance? drop a nut and go book a track day, but f-off the road - or pay the levy.
> 
> (long time disgruntled road occupier post commentary over)


Another thing, once cyclists get rego and number plates, they'll have to follow the road rules. Now let's just think about this....
A bike then has to stay in the lane, following all traffic rules (yeah, which they should already), but stopping in line in peak hour traffic (because we're not allowed to ride on the footpath), heading uphill. 
Light goes green, pushy rider (and lets say for example, a middle age bloke on a malvern star), starts pedalling in granny gear. 6kph up the hill. Countless cars piling up behind, everyone gets to work 40min later.

Nah, I like the idea of rule flaunting dickheads, ducking in and out of traffic, pissing off a few.


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Another thing, once cyclists get rego and number plates, they'll have to follow the road rules. Now let's just think about this....
> A bike then has to stay in the lane, following all traffic rules



Doesn't work for people in cars.


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Another thing, once cyclists get rego and number plates, they'll have to follow the road rules.


ahh not so kimosabi

motorcycles and cars have some differant road rules. there's nothing precluding cyclists from having some special road rules.

in fact there are already special road rules that apply to cyclists like not being allowed on the freeway.


----------



## petesbrew (18/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ahh not so kimosabi
> 
> motorcycles and cars have some differant road rules. there's nothing precluding cyclists from having some special road rules.
> 
> in fact there are already special road rules that apply to cyclists like not being allowed on the freeway.


true
Off on Tangent - I saw a dude pushing a wheelbarrow on the Syd-Canberra freeway once. Mate and I pissed ourselves laughing for about 10k's after that.


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

Katie said:


> View attachment 36439
> 
> 
> Just to wierd everybodies day


 

Seek out the rest of the pictures in this series and your day will get significantly more weirded.


----------



## Pollux (18/3/10)

Good to see my little clipping has inspired so much conversation......

I thought there were some basic rules for cyclists, single file, left hand lane, supposed to signal when turning etc etc.


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

Dunno about up there but down here they're allowed to ride two abreast.

Doesn't stop drivers complaining about it, however.


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

bum said:


> Seek out the rest of the pictures in this series and your day will get significantly more weirded.


 

The artist's name is Charlie White and the puppet is called Joshua. Putting both of these in GIS should yield interesting results. NSFW


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

bum said:


> The artist's name is Charlie White and the puppet is called Joshua. Putting both of these in GIS should yield interesting results. NSFW




GIS?!


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I've seen those pics heaps of times, just wasn't aware they had a special name. Funny stuff though


not a Big Bang Theory fan? -


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> GIS?!


 

Google Image Search. 

Get with it, Grandpa!


----------



## Katherine (18/3/10)

bum said:


> Seek out the rest of the pictures in this series and your day will get significantly more weirded.



yeah ive seen the whole series! this one is the wierdest


----------



## Katherine (19/3/10)

What a fantastic day!


----------



## Pennywise (19/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> not a Big Bang Theory fan? -





Yes actually, love that show. Don't catch it all the time though


----------



## Katherine (19/3/10)

My Dad's being brewing since I can remember. There visiting at the moment. Dad has brought two cases of Carlton Dry so Im forced to drink it! It's not to bad! 

I can't talk about brewing to him as he has done it for so much longer. His brews are done in 3 days. He wont believe a word I say! Table sugar, high temp! His say it works why break it!


----------



## brettprevans (19/3/10)

Katie said:


> My Dad's being brewing since I can remember. There visiting at the moment. Dad has brought two cases of Carlton Dry so Im forced to drink it! It's not to bad!
> 
> I can't talk about brewing to him as he has done it for so much longer. His brews are done in 3 days. He wont believe a word I say! Table sugar, high temp! His say it works why break it!


well my girl, if you were back brewing yourself you could have taken some of your own beer over to drink and to give him to sample..... morale of the story....get brewing again!


----------



## Katherine (19/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> well my girl, if you were back brewing yourself you could have taken some of your own beer over to drink and to give him to sample..... morale of the story....get brewing again!



As I have given all my brew gear away to charity, and paying a mortage cant really afford to get back into brewing. I am also shrinking since I have given brewing up! 

An he wouldnt like my beer. He would taste in and smile politely!


----------



## brettprevans (20/3/10)

Katie said:


> As I have given all my brew gear away to charity, and paying a mortage cant really afford to get back into brewing. I am also shrinking since I have given brewing up!
> 
> An he wouldnt like my beer. He would taste in and smile politely!


Noooooooooo kt. Come back to us!!


----------



## bum (20/3/10)

Chairman Kaga laughing after biting into the raw capsicum will never stop being funny.

Ever.


----------



## brettprevans (20/3/10)

Whoever came up with river rocks as a lanscaping thing is a sadist. Shoveling those fks is sadistic u tell u. Hardest thing ever. It's awful. Stowing my aching body now


----------



## brettprevans (20/3/10)

bum said:


> Chairman Kaga laughing after biting into the raw capsicum will never stop being funny.
> 
> Ever.
> [/quoteim watiching it too. Always do. At least it's a sweet yellow one. But yeah he's a funny prick.... Octopus!!!!!


----------



## brettprevans (20/3/10)

This octopus battle looks awsome. Even something looking like occy risotto or at least occy rice. Yuuuummm


----------



## brettprevans (20/3/10)

Tomato stuffed with occy risoti arrrgggghhh. So good are all these dishes


----------



## bum (20/3/10)

Gotta say I kinda tuned out on this one.

Started on the turps a little earlier than usual though. Could explain it.


----------



## brettprevans (20/3/10)

My old mans a chef and uove cooking too, so this is kinda Like porn fir me


----------



## bum (20/3/10)

SWMBO is watching Risky Business.

Turns out I want to punch everything about the movie. 

The music makes me want to kick puppies.


----------



## brettprevans (20/3/10)

Lmao I watched a sbs movie I tapped then risky business.
Edit: $8k gross profit in 1 night in 1983 would buy a lot of brewing bling now a days!


----------



## bum (21/3/10)

I've noticed many people making negative comments about the QLD posse on this board.

I wonder if those people notice how one QLD brew day makes this board near worthless for 72 hours?


----------



## petesbrew (22/3/10)

Finally, after 5 days since my 1st ab class at the gym my gut has stopped hurting.... now am I stupid enough to do it again this wednesday?


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/10)

well actually is kinda on topic  

has the youngest daughters 2nd birthday party yesterday and the hubby of a good friend was interested in the homebrew set up etc. after tasting a few homebrews he was keener than i'd seen anyone before to take up the craft. He was telling his missus he was going to be being 6 kegs etc etc. i didnt even have to encourage him. 

even better he loved the 3 diff beers he tasted: RIS/english/octobefest blend, aussie style lager and the summer ale. I sent him home with a bottle of scottish heavy to try. considering he drinks Boags St George and recons thats awsome, I recon he did well.

another highly probably convert to our folds.


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/3/10)

Just got a new kegging setup, present from the other half  Five taps, chest freezer setup.


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Just got a new kegging setup, present from the other half  Five taps, chest freezer setup.


NOICE!


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/3/10)

Wow, those bots sure can flood the latest threads box with garbage quickly!


----------



## Fourstar (22/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Wow, those bots sure can flood the latest threads box with garbage quickly!



just what i was thinking!


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Wow, those bots sure can flood the latest threads box with garbage quickly!


thats no way to talk about our Qld brewing brethren! :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (23/3/10)

Saw the best tshirt on the weekend, 
said something like this, 
"
It's supposed to be the future 
Where's my jetpack?!
"
etc.

Exactly what I've been thinking for the past 10 years.... and where's my flying car?


----------



## Fourstar (23/3/10)

Last night i went to La Luna's Suckling Pig Dinner for the Melbourne good food and wine festival. Ohh it was gooooood! 

I think today will be spent sweating pork fat and dreaming of all the delectable cured meats, cottechino, head cheese and tasty 3 week old piggies that are shawshanking their way through my digestive system.

That sucking pig crackling is something to dream of. Wafer thin toffee like sweet skin. Ohh so crispy! :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (23/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Last night i went to La Luna's Suckling Pig Dinner for the Melbourne good food and wine festival. Ohh it was gooooood!
> 
> I think today will be spent sweating pork fat and dreaming of all the delectable cured meats, cottechino, head cheese and tasty 3 week old piggies that are shawshanking their way through my digestive system.
> 
> That sucking pig crackling is something to dream of. Wafer thin toffee like sweet skin. Ohh so crispy! :icon_drool2:


 :icon_drool2: 

actually 4*, you know the rules, if there's no pics, it didnt happen!

certainly beat my dinner of left over salad and sausages.


----------



## Katherine (23/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Last night i went to La Luna's Suckling Pig Dinner for the Melbourne good food and wine festival. Ohh it was gooooood!
> 
> I think today will be spent sweating pork fat and dreaming of all the delectable cured meats, cottechino, head cheese and tasty 3 week old piggies that are shawshanking their way through my digestive system.
> 
> That sucking pig crackling is something to dream of. Wafer thin toffee like sweet skin. Ohh so crispy! :icon_drool2:



stop it!


----------



## Fourstar (23/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> :icon_drool2:
> actually 4*, you know the rules, if there's no pics, it didnt happen!
> certainly beat my dinner of left over salad and sausages.





Katie said:


> stop it!



acutally, my head kinda hurts from excessive pig fat consuption. atleast thats what i'll blame. :lol: 

Got leftover indian for lunch from a bollywood party SWMBO held on sunday w/friends. Tarka Dal, Aloo Gosht, channa masala and possibly some bbq'd tandoori chicken floating in there. mmmmmmm. :icon_drool2: 

Ive got some photos of that buit unfortunatly its 1/2 empty plates! i was too hungry to pickup my camera.


----------



## Katherine (23/3/10)

I remember eating suckling pig in Ubud Markets in Bali... sitting was on vinyl on the floor. I remember sticking to it! Pig fat everywhere. Washed down with a cold bintang all for $3.00!


----------



## Fourstar (23/3/10)

Katie said:


> I remember eating suckling pig in Ubud Markets in Bali... sitting was on vinyl on the floor. I remember sticking to it! Pig fat everywhere. Washed down with a cold bintang all for $3.00!




Cant wait for HKG for my birthday holiday in June for copious amounts of yum cha. Then, coming home via Singapore stopover and dining at the queen and mangosteen for my birthday dinner and beers! :icon_drool2: 

http://www.queenandmangosteen.com/home.html


----------



## Katherine (23/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Cant wait for HKG for my birthday holiday in June for copious amounts of yum cha. Then, coming home via Singapore stopover and dining at the queen and mangosteen for my birthday dinner and beers! :icon_drool2:
> 
> http://www.queenandmangosteen.com/home.html



The Pimms and Lemonade looks yummy! 

Now STOP it!


----------



## Katherine (23/3/10)

My PARTAY room leaks!


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

Katie said:


> My PARTAY room leaks!




By the look of footage I saw on the news this morning I think most of Perth leaks  . 

Seriously, Katie I would get your roof checked for possible damage. Local SES dudes should be fine to do it for you.

Chap Chap


----------



## Katherine (23/3/10)

Chappo said:


> By the look of footage I saw on the news this morning I think most of Perth leaks  .
> 
> Seriously, Katie I would get your roof checked for possible damage. Local SES dudes should be fine to do it for you.
> 
> Chap Chap



It can be easily fixed by myself. Its only a small leak from the eaves to the connection of the partay room! 

Pretty wild yesterday!


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

Katie said:


> It can be easily fixed by myself. Its only a small leak from the eaves to the connection of the partay room!
> 
> Pretty wild yesterday!




Looked it! How did you fair? I hope you weren't catch up in it?


----------



## Katherine (23/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Looked it! How did you fair? I hope you weren't catch up in it?



The train was stopping every five minutes or so. I didnt have any trouble but lots of people are out of electricity and house floods etc. the drains are not used to it. Its being four months since its rained.


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

Katie said:


> The train was stopping every five minutes or so. I didnt have any trouble but lots of people are out of electricity and house floods etc. the drains are not used to it. Its being four months since its rained.




There was footage of what looked like a dealership garage where every car was basically smashed to bits. Hail must have been huge?


----------



## Katherine (23/3/10)

http://www.watoday.com.au/photogallery/wa-...00322-qr1x.html


----------



## Katherine (23/3/10)

toasted ham and cheese and tomato sandwich '

with





wow it is hot. Got a natural high of it tho!


----------



## Pollux (24/3/10)

So, it appears my kitchen knife is nice and sharp, wasn't paying proper attention last night and created a lovely flap on the end of my thumb, slicing straight through the end of the nail while I was at it....

Week off work = Awesome
Not going to be able to do much around the brewery due to not wanting to get it wet = Not so cool
Not even able to play Xbox to pass the time when little one is at daycare = Really annoying...


----------



## bum (24/3/10)

Shit. That sucks on all sorts of levels. Take it easy.

Funny thing is I always seem to only cut myself with blunt knives. I guess mum was right and I am 'special'.


----------



## Pollux (24/3/10)

Might aim to be brewing by Monday, gloved and taped of course.....

Although if the flap of skin isn't viable and dies, then I'm looking at 4 weeks for it to fully heal......Might just have to build my new rig instead of brewing...


----------



## brettprevans (24/3/10)

Pollux said:


> So, it appears my kitchen knife is nice and sharp, wasn't paying proper attention last night and created a lovely flap on the end of my thumb, slicing straight through the end of the nail while I was at it....
> 
> Week off work = Awesome
> Not going to be able to do much around the brewery due to not wanting to get it wet = Not so cool
> *Not even able to play Xbox to pass the time *when little one is at daycare = Really annoying...


maybe you can play with your _joystick_

tough break. take it easy.. and i hope you ate the food you were making when you went cannible and carved yourself up


----------



## Katherine (24/3/10)

Stayed at boyfriends place night of the storm. My lights in my house were working before leaving. Got home last night and no lights. So blackout all night. Cooking porterhouse in the dark was interesting. It turned out beautiful! 

Woke up this morning still no lights, found out after storm a neighbour (a Tool) decided to cut a tree down which then fell through the powerlines. So Synergy said we are not on the high list of things to do. So my food for the next two weeks is gone! rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Sorry to hear about your finger Pollux.


----------



## Maple (24/3/10)

REALLY???? diff'rent strokes for different folks I guess


----------



## Katherine (24/3/10)

Maple said:


> REALLY???? diff'rent strokes for different folks I guess



What a tool!


----------



## Katherine (24/3/10)

The Cult are playing in May! yeah baby!


----------



## Fents (24/3/10)

Maple said:


> REALLY???? diff'rent strokes for different folks I guess



he's obvisouly doing it wrong.


----------



## petesbrew (24/3/10)

Katie said:


> Stayed at boyfriends place night of the storm. My lights in my house were working before leaving. Got home last night and no lights. So blackout all night. Cooking porterhouse in the dark was interesting. It turned out beautiful!
> 
> Woke up this morning still no lights, found out after storm a neighbour (a Tool) decided to cut a tree down which then fell through the powerlines. So Synergy said we are not on the high list of things to do. So my food for the next two weeks is gone! rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your finger Pollux.


Ah, idiots with chainsaws... don't we love em.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/3/10)

'it has being'?


----------



## Katherine (24/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> 'it has being'?



Thanks MR P & C...


----------



## bum (24/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> 'it has being'?


 
Don't start itching that scab, p&c. It will _never_ heal.


----------



## Airgead (24/3/10)

Katie said:


> Woke up this morning still no lights, found out after storm a neighbour (a Tool) decided to cut a tree down which then fell through the powerlines. So Synergy said we are not on the high list of things to do. So my food for the next two weeks is gone! rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



Happened to us a few years ago. big tree came down in a storm and took the whole street out. Took the power company 5 days to restore power. The day before we had picked up a side of lamb and a bulk order of roo. About $400 in meat.

Power company compensated us for the lot as it took so long (whole pole needed replacing) and we threw a huge bbq for the street to use it up. We were the only ones in the street with a bbq so we were the only ones who could cook that week. Everyone else just had an electric stove.

We were also very thankful for our solar hot water. The street didn't have gas at that point so everyone else had cold showers for a week.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (24/3/10)

Airgead said:


> Happened to us a few years ago. big tree came down in a storm and took the whole street out. Took the power company 5 days to restore power. The day before we had picked up a side of lamb and a bulk order of roo. About $400 in meat.
> 
> Power company compensated us for the lot as it took so long (whole pole needed replacing) and we threw a huge bbq for the street to use it up. We were the only ones in the street with a bbq so we were the only ones who could cook that week. Everyone else just had an electric stove.
> 
> ...



I have a bbq so lucky I could cook. The rest of the night was spent in the spa bath with a bottle of red and candles! So not to bad really. Though I have lots of meat in the freezer. Hopefully the electricity is back on tonight so I dont waste it and make a couple of guiness and steak pies. See another reason I HATE my electric stove!


----------



## Airgead (24/3/10)

Katie said:


> I have a bbq so lucky I could cook. The rest of the night was spent in the spa bath with a bottle of red and candles! So not to bad really. Though I have lots of meat in the freezer. Hopefully the electricity is back on tonight so I dont waste it and make a couple of guiness and steak pies. See another reason I HATE my electric stove!



No one should have to put up with an electric stove.

The spa and wine sound like an excellent way to spend a powerless evening. Though I'm guessing that without power it was less of a spa and more just a bath...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## petesbrew (24/3/10)

Airgead said:


> Happened to us a few years ago. big tree came down in a storm and took the whole street out. Took the power company 5 days to restore power. The day before we had picked up a side of lamb and a bulk order of roo. About $400 in meat.
> 
> Power company compensated us for the lot as it took so long (whole pole needed replacing) and we threw a huge bbq for the street to use it up. We were the only ones in the street with a bbq so we were the only ones who could cook that week. Everyone else just had an electric stove.
> 
> ...


I used to have fun doing storm duty round your area when I was on the tools, Airgead. The size of the trees round NW sydney do some hectic damage.


----------



## Airgead (24/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> I used to have fun doing storm duty round your area when I was on the tools, Airgead. The size of the trees round NW sydney do some hectic damage.



Yep... big gum tree came down and splintered the pole at the end of the street. Carried the 240 for the houses plus a big high voltage line (33kv I think) for a sewage treatment plant down in the valley. Made a hell of a mess.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## petesbrew (24/3/10)

The fun bit is everyone comes out of their houses when we turned up demanding "when's the power going back on!?!?!", completely oblivious to the fact that poles are snapped, lines are down all the way down the street. 
And you want to come out with replies like "5 minutes love! Now where did I put my magic wand?"


----------



## Katherine (24/3/10)

just read this on facebook

Women are Angels and when someone breaks our wings we simply continue to fly on a broomstick. We are flexible like that.


----------



## Katherine (24/3/10)

Still no power


----------



## nathanR (24/3/10)

you can borrow some of mine I cant use it all at once 

we lost power for about 5 sec


----------



## Katherine (25/3/10)

still no power


----------



## bum (25/3/10)

Chilli con carne, rice and cornchip jaffles.


----------



## Katherine (25/3/10)

still no power


----------



## Adamt (25/3/10)

Whatever you're posting with must have superb battery life Katie.


----------



## Katherine (25/3/10)

Im at work!


----------



## Adamt (25/3/10)

That would make sense!


----------



## Katherine (25/3/10)

I rang Western Power.... asked if my power is back on and the stupid BIATCH on the phone said sorry no not from my desk I cant.

I can understand that she probably feed up with phone calls but FFS!

Anyhow I have no known outages on my property. So would that suggest that the BIATCH could tell from her desk.


----------



## bum (25/3/10)

Because power distributors' networks are so simple that terminals in retail call centres will have access to every request and result in the entire system.


----------



## Pennywise (25/3/10)

Katie said:


> I rang Western Power.... asked if my power is back on and the stupid BIATCH on the phone said sorry no not from my desk I cant.



So WTF _does_ she do from her desk, what a twat


----------



## Katherine (25/3/10)

bum said:


> Because power distributors' networks are so simple that terminals in retail call centres will have access to every request and result in the entire system.



I know... she then said there are no know outages which means its being fixed. Ive called three times this week and everyone but her was helpful that is how I knew she could tell me.


----------



## Katherine (25/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> So WTF _does_ she do from her desk, what a twat



Maybe she posts on AHB all day!


----------



## nathanR (26/3/10)




----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

I just ate a sausage roll for breakfast!


----------



## Pennywise (26/3/10)

You're eating breakfast at 12:30 in the afternoon?


----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> You're eating breakfast at 12:30 in the afternoon?



HB79 I live in Perth!


----------



## Pennywise (26/3/10)

Slaps forehead, I haven't had my meds yet today.

Funny thing is when my folks lived over in Perth I used to call them at stupid hours, like 10am here in Melb and I'd end up waking the poor bastards up at 6. They lived there for a few years and I never learnt.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> HB79 I live in Perth!



Your eating a sausage roll??? :icon_vomit:


----------



## Airgead (26/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Your eating a sausage roll??? :icon_vomit:



Nowt wrong with a good sausage roll.

I'm assuming that it was a good sausage roll. Our Katie wouldn't eat a bad sausage roll would she?


----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Your eating a sausage roll??? :icon_vomit:



I KNOW! 



Airgead said:


> Nowt wrong with a good sausage roll.
> 
> I'm assuming that it was a good sausage roll. Our Katie wouldn't eat a bad sausage roll would she?


not home made!

Has anybody ever eaten a sausage roll in a roll with sauce?


----------



## Supra-Jim (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> Has anybody ever eaten a sausage roll in a roll with sauce?



Yep, used to eat them all the time from the tuckshop at school! We called them submarines for some reason???

Still eat them on the odd occasion.

Cheers SJ


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/3/10)

We used to eat them in a roll with plenty of sauce when I owned a bakery, not too bad if they came fresh out the oven, I had a pastrycook who would have a meat pie in a roll to, now that's yummo.

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

My backside gets bigger just thinking about it!

Chorizo pasta for dinner! Then off to the pub for drinks with friends!


----------



## Leigh (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> Has anybody ever eaten a sausage roll in a roll with sauce?




Used to religiously have one a day at school, have one every now-an-then since...I can feel a craving for one of these coming on...


----------



## Pollux (26/3/10)

Speaking of school food, I am now craving a vanilla slice.....






You bastards!


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/3/10)

Should have yellow fondant icing with a splash of passion fruit pulp through the icing, ah the memories.

Like this.



Andrew


----------



## Fents (26/3/10)

Pollux said:


> Speaking of school food, I am now craving a vanilla slice.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see your snot block and raise you a jam dog'snut.






tried to find a pic of a choch jam but googles images is crap. lived on these and hot dogs from the bakery from about year 8 till i left in year 10.


----------



## Pennywise (26/3/10)

:icon_drool2: Can't beat a good jam dognut


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> My backside gets bigger just thinking about it!
> 
> Chorizo pasta for dinner! Then off to the pub for drinks with friends!




Soooo your having Chorizo pasta and beer session? :huh: 

You can't be worried that you bum is that big? :lol:


----------



## raven19 (26/3/10)

Mmmm vanilla slice... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Leigh (26/3/10)

Fents said:


> i see your snot block and raise you a jam dog'snut.
> 
> 
> 
> tried to find a pic of a choch jam but googles images is crap. lived on these and hot dogs from the bakery from about year 8 till i left in year 10.



A Chocolate jam donut and a sausage roll in a roll with sauce was my diet for many years!


----------



## Pollux (26/3/10)

Ah yes Andrew, that is more like it, I hate google image search.

I have a sudden want for custard tarts now.....Give me an idea for a dinner party/afternoon get together.

"Food you loved at school"


----------



## drsmurto (26/3/10)

Savoury Slice

Traditionally served in a flat roll with sauce. Basically a meat pie filling between 2 pieces of pastry then topped with bacon and cheese.

Lived on the stuff back in the high school days.


----------



## raven19 (26/3/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Savoury Slice
> 
> Traditionally served in a flat roll with sauce. Basically a meat pie filling between 2 pieces of pastry then topped with bacon and cheese.
> 
> ...



In a roll with extra cheese and sauce, from McCues (sp?) Bakery... sensational - its just what the Dr ordered! (all puns intended)


----------



## bum (26/3/10)

Curse you, Pollux! I was sitting here quite happily not thinking about vanilla slices. No good bakeries around here either. Damn your blasted hide!


----------



## browndog (26/3/10)

Jeez, talk about dredging up old memories, I recall, crushing up packets of crisps and putting them on a buttered roll, but the king was a Wagon Wheel on a roll, not one of those small, thin, pathetic modern representations, but a real, big, chunky wagon wheel of old. 

PS, Custard Tarts...

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

Excluding Pollux....

What is it with women and there full arm and leg tattoos. There everywhere in Perth now. I just saw a very attractive girl with a star tattooed on her face ffs! Full arms and back and two skull on her legs! She would of only being about 18. Attractive NOT!


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

Boy, boys, boys you have it ALL wrong! Neenish Tarts :icon_drool2: ...









browndog said:


> Jeez, talk about dredging up old memories, I recall, crushing up packets of crisps and putting them on a buttered roll...
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



+1 BD Crispy Chip Sanga's :icon_drool2: . The killer was on tomato flavoured chips


----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

Loved these when I was preggers!


----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Boy, boys, boys you have it ALL wrong! Neenish Tarts :icon_drool2: ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didnt know you were into girly tarts Chap Chap!?


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/3/10)

Hey Chap Chap, the bottom right brown and pink is the one, we used to put a dash of rum in the mock cream for authenticity although I preferred mine without it. Pineapple tarts were the bomb too. Can't find a google image but they were a pastry shell like the Neenish with pineapple in the bottom, cream on top and iced with pinapple passionfruit icing.

Andrew


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> didnt know you were into girly tarts Chap Chap!?




Hell yeah! I even sit when I pee!  

Loooove neenish tarts! Mum used to buy one once a week from a bakery near where she worked as a treat if I was a good boy


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hey Chap Chap, the bottom right brown and pink is the one, we used to put a dash of rum in the mock cream for authenticity although I preferred mine without it. Pineapple tarts were the bomb too. Can't find a google image but they were a pastry shell like the Neenish with pineapple in the bottom, cream on top and iced with pinapple passionfruit icing.
> 
> Andrew




Never had 'em with rum Andrew but I think I wouldn't like 'em that way either.

Yes, Yes! Pineapple Tarts were awesome! Drooling just thinking about them. I haven't seen them in years though? I mean years and years. I suddenly have the urge to whip up a batch tonight for the weekend. I wonder if SWMBO is up to making pastry? I suck at pastry big time always ends up chewy or a sloopy mess!


----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

I love these...... just the right size too!


----------



## Steve (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> Loved these when I was preggers!
> 
> View attachment 36676



I grew up on chip buttys Katie. Its an English favourite.

Edit: Of course you have to have the pronunciation correct. My son (being Australian) now has them and pronounces them Batty.


----------



## Pollux (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> Excluding Pollux....
> 
> What is it with women and there full arm and leg tattoos. There everywhere in Perth now. I just saw a very attractive girl with a star tattooed on her face ffs! Full arms and back and two skull on her legs! She would of only being about 18. Attractive NOT!




I love the way you added the "excluding Pollux"......

While my taste in women is inked, I do have my limitations of what I like. Facial tats are out in my book, and sleeve work on females I don't like that much (as in full covering of the entire arm, long tats that extend down the arm I like).

Wait till I go and get my matching scarification to go with my tattoo, I'll make sure I email you pics


----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

Pollux said:


> I love the way you added the "excluding Pollux"......
> 
> While my taste in women is inked, I do have my limitations of what I like. Facial tats are out in my book, and sleeve work on females I don't like that much (as in full covering of the entire arm, long tats that extend down the arm I like).
> 
> Wait till I go and get my matching scarification to go with my tattoo, I'll make sure I email you pics





LOL please do! I dont get scarification at all! Tattoos especially on men I like.... but really over this look.




I just think that this young girl will regret it one day especially the star on her face and the two skulls on her legs! I regret my past piercings, I have a hole in my nose and two holes in navel!


----------



## Kleiny (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> I KNOW!
> 
> 
> not home made!
> ...



Oh man these are good i still get one when im at work every now and then the bakery girls think its hilarious either that or a twisty roll


----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

Kleiny said:


> Oh man these are good i still get one when im at work every now and then the bakery girls think its hilarious either that or a twisty roll



Ive only ever had one! 

what is a twisty roll?


----------



## Pollux (26/3/10)

I agree with you on the people who get ink for the sake of getting ink....Hence why mine took me 4 years to decide on and is something so special.

Probably take me another year to get my next piece done, but I have decided on a rule of symmetry, anything that is tattooed on the left side must be able to be mirrored through scarification on the right side......


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> LOL please do! I dont get scarification at all! Tattoos especially on men I like.... but really over this look.
> 
> View attachment 36678
> 
> ...



Katie, the girl in that pic also needs to shave her chest and under arms me thinks :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/3/10)

Pollux said:


> I agree with you on the people who get ink for the sake of getting ink....Hence why mine took me 4 years to decide on and is something so special.
> 
> Probably take me another year to get my next piece done, but I have decided on a rule of symmetry, anything that is tattooed on the left side must be able to be mirrored through scarification on the right side......



Pollux, I much preferred your post on vanilla slice, no offence but scarification gives me the heeby jeebies

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Pollux, I much preferred your post on vanilla slice, no offence but scarification gives me the heeby jeebies
> 
> Andrew



Andrew I knew I was posting a pic of a bloke. Perth is full of footy players and these tatts! 

yeah scarification is wierd but thats the point isnt it?????


----------



## Pollux (26/3/10)

LOL, it's not for everyone...

There was actually a crew doing scarification work at the expo the other week, it's so funny to watch some big burly bloke with two full sleeves walk past, look, wince and walk away.....

According to the wife, the level of pain is similar, actually scarification can hurt less as you can use a numbing gel (it doesn't agree with ink pigments used for tattooing)

I would still rate nipple piercing as more painful than tattooing, just that tattoos take time and it's a constant pain.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/3/10)

I know you did katie, my weird sense of humor, sorry  I'm glad to hear that all the girls in Perth don't look like blokes though :lol: 

As far as the scarification thing goes I think it's the deliberate infliction of reasonably intense pain and the blood the creeps me, not making a judgment call, that's just me.

Andrew

WEdit: Pollux beat me, well it *looks* like reasonably painful


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/3/10)

Dinner time for Meeca.
Anyone else into Snakes?


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

While googling porn I found this...






I reckon it's pretty cool


----------



## browndog (26/3/10)

Used to have a coastal carpet called Fluffy before the first son was born Andrew, I love snakes, I'd like to get a diamond python one day. 

-Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/3/10)

browndog said:


> Used to have a coastal carpet called Fluffy before the first son was born Andrew, I love snakes, I'd like to get a diamond python one day.
> 
> -Browndog



The Diamonds are a beautiful animal Tony, my favourite is the GTP, but I'd need a second mortgage to buy one. How big was your Coastal?

Andrew


----------



## goomboogo (27/3/10)

Katie said:


> Ive only ever had one!
> 
> what is a twisty roll?



Twisties on a bread roll. The gourmet version has plenty of butter on the bread roll.


----------



## browndog (27/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> The Diamonds are a beautiful animal Tony, my favourite is the GTP, but I'd need a second mortgage to buy one. How big was your Coastal?
> 
> Andrew



He was about a metre, just got on to full size rats. Where i grew up in Sydney there were Diamonds everywhere, I was regularly called down to my neighbours vegie garden to remove a Diamond curled up under a cabbage. Never saw a Carpet in the wild till I moved up here though. I agree with you though, GTPs are definitely the king Andrew. (know where we can get any on the black market  )

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bum (27/3/10)

How to tell you've been thinking about homebrew too much: I just saw someone drinking beer out of a bottle on tv and was shocked.


----------



## MVZOOM (29/3/10)

bum said:


> How to tell you've been thinking about homebrew too much: I just saw someone drinking beer out of a bottle on tv and was shocked.



Lol.


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

Note to self. End of season cricket trips are very dangerous.

Partying from 00:00 Friday morning until 02:00 Saturday morning really throws the body out of whack! i did manage to sneak 1 1/2 hours if sleep somethwere in between. Im only just starting to get back in the groove. Cascade Draught and Cascade Export Stout FTW!

BTW, Hobart = greatest ratio of good looking (and intelligent) women to men. Its like shooting fish in a barrel over there. Single blokes, pack up from your respective states and move south. i know where im going if my life suddently hits a downward spiral!


----------



## bum (29/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> i know where im going if my life suddently hits a downward spiral!


 
Yep, I'd think I was at the bottom of one of those if I ever found myself living in Hobart too.


----------



## Maple (29/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> snip... i did manage to sneak 1 1/2 hours if sleep somethwere in between.


so they obviously have buses and associated bus stops there now... any friendly cab drivers give you a 'lift'?


----------



## Katherine (29/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> I know you did katie, my weird sense of humor, sorry  I'm glad to hear that all the girls in Perth don't look like blokes though :lol:
> 
> As far as the scarification thing goes I think it's the deliberate infliction of reasonably intense pain and the blood the creeps me, not making a judgment call, that's just me.
> 
> ...



Yeah my boyfriend went through a MAJOR op and has plenty of scars, which to me are very appealing due to the fact of knowing what he had to go through to get them. But to go and just get a scar that is wierd! So I guess I am making a judgment call! I know we are all selfish human beings but jezus!


----------



## Leigh (29/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Note to self. End of season cricket trips are very dangerous.
> 
> Partying from 00:00 Friday morning until 02:00 Saturday morning really throws the body out of whack! i did manage to sneak 1 1/2 hours if sleep somethwere in between. Im only just starting to get back in the groove. Cascade Draught and Cascade Export Stout FTW!
> 
> BTW, Hobart = greatest ratio of good looking (and intelligent) women to men. Its like shooting fish in a barrel over there. Single blokes, pack up from your respective states and move south. i know where im going if my life suddently hits a downward spiral!



So the alcohol consumption had no bearing on the rating of the ladies?


----------



## Katherine (29/3/10)

> BTW, Hobart = greatest ratio of good looking (and intelligent) women to men. Its like shooting fish in a barrel over there. Single blokes, pack up from your respective states and move south. i know where im going if my life suddently hits a downward spiral!



Very much like Perth!


----------



## bum (29/3/10)

So I'm gonna be in the US soon. Just found out that around the corner from where I'll be staying most of the time is a pub with Pliney the Elder and Dogfish Head's 60 Minute IPA on tap.

Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

Leigh said:


> So the alcohol consumption had no bearing on the rating of the ladies?



Not a chance!


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

Maple said:


> so they obviously have buses and associated bus stops there now... any friendly cab drivers give you a 'lift'?



Fortunately for me, i made it back to the apartment for the nap. The taxi drivers in hobart compared to bendigo on the other hand..


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

bum said:


> Yep, I'd think I was at the bottom of one of those if I ever found myself living in Hobart too.



maybe thats why they are so 'sociable' :lol:


----------



## Katherine (29/3/10)

Just received a phone call from school. My daughter is the ring leader in bullying another girl (her friend) here we go!


----------



## Maple (29/3/10)

Katie said:


> Just received a phone call from school. My daughter is the ring leader in bullying another girl (her friend) here we go!


look on the bright side, at least she's not the one being bullied.


----------



## Pollux (29/3/10)

So she's a strong willed determined individual with a great sense of independence??


----------



## Katherine (29/3/10)

She is attractive, smart, queen bee! but also easily lead! 

she is stubborn also! The thing that worries me is that the girl being bullied is her friend since kindy! 

When I say bullying this is note writing and not playing with this girl. She's turning 8 on anzac day.


----------



## Pollux (29/3/10)

Oh the joys I can look forward to, my little 3yo already bosses around the kids at daycare....

The other day she made them all sing different songs, and for some reason they all did as she said...


----------



## Katherine (29/3/10)

Pollux said:


> Oh the joys I can look forward to, my little 3yo already bosses around the kids at daycare....
> 
> The other day she made them all sing different songs, and for some reason they all did as she said...



I found out she has not being blamed as ring leader all parents got a phone call so obviously the mother has complained. 

Check out a book called Queen Bee's and Wanna Bees.... good book! Based on the movie Mean Girls!


----------



## bum (29/3/10)

Whateverthefuck this German shit SWMBO is watching on SBS2 is makes me want to punch puppies in the face.


----------



## goomboogo (29/3/10)

bum said:


> So I'm gonna be in the US soon. Just found out that around the corner from where I'll be staying most of the time is a pub with Pliney the Elder and Dogfish Head's 60 Minute IPA on tap.
> 
> Just thought you might like to know.



It will also be a price that will make us even more jealous.


----------



## bum (29/3/10)

$4.25 and $4.00 respectively per pint is a bit steep innit?! lol

Had a brainfart on the original post though. Turns out it is the 90minute DFH. Oh well. This is the cross I have to bear.


----------



## argon (30/3/10)

I just realized I only only get lemon's on one side of my lemon tree, which happens to be on the path to and from my beer fridge... :blink:


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/10)

lunchtime reading....
chapter 9 of 'The undercover Economist' - Beer, Chips and Globalisation....


----------



## Katherine (30/3/10)

Whats for lunch on Good Friday?


----------



## chappo1970 (30/3/10)

Good Friday is always seafood. On the menu is Prawns, whole snapper and 3 big mud crabs in chilli and burnt garlic sauce  

Muddies have been sensational. The big wet has flushed them down into my super secret spot. B)


----------



## Katherine (30/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Good Friday is always seafood. On the menu is Prawns, whole snapper and 3 big mud crabs in chilli and burnt garlic sauce
> 
> Muddies have been sensational. The big wet has flushed them down into my super secret spot. B)



YUM YUM....

I think I may roast a chicken!


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/10)

Katie said:


> Whats for lunch on Good Friday?


no idea. we dont do good friday. Although Ive been roped into working for my folks at their fish and chip shop for the evening on GF, so hamburgers are the go I think just to rub it in to all those eating fish. Go Heathens! :lol: 

its so funny. every year you get there people come in to get fish for good friday and they ask if they get a few dims sims while they wait and scarf them down all guilty like because they arent meant to be eating meat... its hilarious. how can these people not go 1 day without meat. i know tastes better because its forbidden meat but come on.

:icon_drool2: forbidden meat :icon_drool2:


edit: when we did do big family easter lunches years ago with the side of the family that follows the GF thing, we always used to do a few big salmons on the bbq, and stuff like smoked eel dip etc. yum. LOVE salmon.


----------



## Katherine (30/3/10)




----------



## brettprevans (30/3/10)

berries and im assuming balsamic vinager on top? YUM. love a good pav.


----------



## Katherine (30/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> berries and im assuming balsamic vinager on top? YUM. love a good pav.



balsamic, basil, lime zest strawberries on top... I have mastered the PAV! They can now be cut with out breaking! Ive being requested to make one for Easter Lunch at work. Easy peasy!


----------



## Adamt (30/3/10)

Balsamic and basil on a pav? Never seen that... sounds interesting!

I didn't have ADSL at home from 10pm last night, 'til 5pm today. I think it'd take 4 digits (in base 10) to count the number of times I tried to open a web page or do something that required the Internet, forgetting that I didn't have it.


----------



## Katherine (31/3/10)

Adamt said:


> Balsamic and basil on a pav? Never seen that... sounds interesting!
> 
> I didn't have ADSL at home from 10pm last night, 'til 5pm today. I think it'd take 4 digits (in base 10) to count the number of times I tried to open a web page or do something that required the Internet, forgetting that I didn't have it.



The basil works really well... Just not to much!


----------



## nathanR (31/3/10)

good Friday = steak and beer


----------



## drsmurto (31/3/10)

Good Friday will be Panang Curry (beef) - curry paste made from scratch. Its been way too long since I had a panang curry.

And since I am in the mood for curry, Thursday night is my fiery jungle curry. Tonight is chilli con carne.

Apologies in advance to Mr Gore :lol:


----------



## argon (31/3/10)

Bwahahahaha….. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/cucum...0-1225847704304


----------



## raven19 (31/3/10)

SWMBO does the lent thing on Good Friday (and each Friday of the month leading up to it), hence I get fish also.


----------



## Katherine (31/3/10)

argon said:


> Bwahahahaha.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/cucum...0-1225847704304



That guy is the biggest ass hole I know, he needs to loosen up, stop being so tight lipped and just drop it before I tear him a new one.


----------



## WarmBeer (31/3/10)

Katie said:


> That guy is the biggest ass hole I know, he needs to loosen up, stop being so tight lipped and just drop it before I tear him a new one.


That story has a familiar ring to it. One might even call it a regular occurrence.

Tee-hee-hee :lol:


----------



## bum (31/3/10)

My ears are getting very warm.


----------



## warra48 (31/3/10)

bum said:


> My ears are getting very warm.




Give 'em a beer. That should cool them down! :lol: 




Edit: Spelling


----------



## Pollux (31/3/10)

Just realised we have planned a beef, red wine and Guinness stew for Good Friday.......Awesome.


----------



## WarmBeer (31/3/10)

bum said:


> My ears are getting very warm.


Anusol ointment should fix that.


----------



## chappo1970 (31/3/10)

Heathen Good Friday Meat Eaters  

Yep same as Ravs our whole family observes lent so Fridays = Fish


----------



## bum (31/3/10)

Chappo said:


> our whole family observes lent so Fridays = Fish


 
Unless you really like fish, of course. I presume you've been off the turps for lent, Brother Chap-Chap?


----------



## Katherine (31/3/10)

bum said:


> Unless you really like fish, of course. I presume you've been off the turps for lent, Brother Chap-Chap?



LOL! I must admit growing up we always had fish on Good Friday but I clearly remember My parents drinking beer with it. Good point.


----------



## drsmurto (31/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Heathen Good Friday Meat Eaters
> 
> Yep same as Ravs our whole family observes lent so Fridays = Fish



Its pastover this weekend for some of us. 

I'll refrain from insulting your religion if you could show some respect and do the same for mine <_< 



> Pastover is a religious holiday analogous to the Jewish holiday of Passover, as well as the Christian holiday of Easter.During this time, Pastafarians across the globe are encouraged to eat copious amounts of pasta, usually spaghetti, which is cooked 'in His image' by family members dressed as Pirates. Pastover celebrates a time when the FSM first began touching people with His Noodly Appendage...All true believers partake of the pasta and perform the ritual Passing of the Eye Patch, in which each member at the table takes a turn wearing an eye patch and talking about why he or she is happy to have been touched.


----------



## nathanR (31/3/10)

I like to think of Jesus like with giant eagles wings, and singin' lead vocals for Lynyrd Skynyrd with like an angel band and I'm in the front row and I'm hammered drunk!


----------



## chappo1970 (31/3/10)

bum said:


> Unless you really like fish, of course. I presume you've been off the turps for lent, Brother Chap-Chap?




:lol: I'm not Catholic 

...more agnostic but observe and respect religious beliefs to keep the peace with members of the family.

But Good Friday is for guzzlin' beer  no?

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970 (31/3/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Its pastover this weekend for some of us.
> 
> I'll refrain from insulting your religion if you could show some respect and do the same for mine <_<



No disrespect intended at all DrS :icon_cheers: . I respect everyones religious beliefs and customs.


----------



## bum (31/3/10)

Chappo said:


> But Good Friday is for guzzlin' beer  no?


 
Sounds like a good Friday to me.


----------



## Adamt (1/4/10)

It's not a good day without steak and beer, Friday is no exception!


----------



## chappo1970 (1/4/10)

Or beer, prawns and chilli crab :icon_drool2:


----------



## mika (1/4/10)

Adamt said:


> It's not a good day without steak and beer, Friday is no exception!



add a blow job and that would be my best day ever !


----------



## bum (1/4/10)

Adamt must be really good looking.


----------



## bum (1/4/10)

WTF is going on?

I've already had more easter eggs than I get most other years. I'm supposed to be watching what I eat because I'm on long service and going to the US for a few weeks in the middle (always slam on a stack of weight when we head over there - I think it is something in the air. They're all fat bastards by osmosis). And I've still got a couple kilos left from xmas.

Oh well. I guess I'll get working on my winter coat instead.


----------



## Adamt (1/4/10)

Or maybe get off your name and do some exercise?


----------



## bum (1/4/10)

I've been doing some moderate exercise biking every day. A little weights. Working my arse off (figuratively) around the house all week.

And I've been thinking about going to the pool for some laps. Like, a lot.


----------



## bum (4/4/10)

Oh man. Toasted bacon, jalepeno and cheese bread rules so hard.


----------



## Kleiny (5/4/10)

nathanR said:


> I like to think of Jesus like with giant eagles wings, and singin' lead vocals for Lynyrd Skynyrd with like an angel band and I'm in the front row and I'm hammered drunk!


 :lol: 

Shut up chuck or im gonna come at you like a spider monkey

Movie full of great one liners


----------



## petesbrew (7/4/10)

Finally the cooler weather is arriving. Time to get the brewery clean & ready.


----------



## Pollux (7/4/10)

I know the feeling, I only have one fermentation fridge, really want it to cool down so I can have some fermenting on the bench in the garage.


----------



## bum (7/4/10)

Whoa. Was just told I'm the reason noobs don't come back here.

Sorry, board.


----------



## brettprevans (7/4/10)

bum said:


> Whoa. Was just told I'm the reason noobs don't come back here.


thats cause your an ass  

edit
trying to find the thread in question now


----------



## bum (7/4/10)




----------



## brettprevans (7/4/10)

bum said:


>



looks like puss in boots from shrek


----------



## bum (9/4/10)

Don't tell SWMBO but there are suspiciously mouse sounding noises in the roof.


----------



## RdeVjun (9/4/10)

Vale Malcolm McLaren, clothing designer and former manager of Sex Pistols and influential with acts such as New York Dolls and Bow Wow Wow, apparently died in New York yesterday (also reported that he died in Switzerland). McLaren was one of the pioneers of the punk movement, seems even in death he remains enigmatic...


----------



## Leigh (9/4/10)

bum said:


> Don't tell SWMBO but there are suspiciously mouse sounding noises in the roof.



I pretended they were possums last week, and came home to mouse poo in the kitchen on Tuesday...caught 2 so far, but I still here scurrying in the night


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

Leigh said:


> I pretended they were possums last week, and came home to mouse poo in the kitchen on Tuesday...caught 2 so far, but I still here scurrying in the night


PROTECT THE GRAIN, PROTECT THE GRAIN!!!


----------



## bum (9/4/10)

We're going away for a few weeks soon. I'm really dreading what we might be coming home to.


----------



## Pennywise (9/4/10)




----------



## bum (10/4/10)

This is the cruelest thing anyone has ever done to me. My wife says we're going here for lunch one day when we go to the States to see her family in a few weeks.
http://www.stuffedsandwich.com/beer_menu_pg_1.htm
http://www.stuffedsandwich.com/beer_menu_pg_2.htm

For lunch! 

ONCE!


----------



## Kleiny (10/4/10)

bum said:


> This is the cruelest thing anyone has ever done to me. My wife says we're going here for lunch one day when we go to the States to see her family in a few weeks.
> http://www.stuffedsandwich.com/beer_menu_pg_1.htm
> http://www.stuffedsandwich.com/beer_menu_pg_2.htm
> 
> ...



Have a coopers sparkling ale from Australia i here its a good beer and it may be your only chance to get one


----------



## bum (10/4/10)

Ha!

Was surprised to see how many Coopers they have though. Can't get all those at many places here in Victoria.


----------



## bum (11/4/10)

Unbefuckinglievable.

After a few pints at JS brewhouse (their porter is MUCH nicer on tap than out of the bottle, the opposite for their IPA) and too many bourbons and for some inexplicable reason some wine with dinner it was imperative that I find some more beers do drink afterwards at someone's house. Stumbled (quite literally) on some random bottle shop that had Schlenkerla Marzens for $5something.

In the ******* fridge!!!

Wasn't too drunk to think to grab some extras for tonight, however. Stoked.


----------



## bum (13/4/10)

It was only a few weeks ago I noticed the board has a star-rating feature for users. Just looking in my profile for a thread I posted in a few days ago to see if there's been any further input and I notice I've gone down to one star.

Some of you old bitches need to stop punching walls over this internet thing. I can just see it now. "I'll show him!"...click..."Ah, that felt good."

The only annoying thing about it is that I don't even remember having a fight with anyone in that period.


----------



## Adamt (13/4/10)

There's nothing worse than damage to your Internet credibility!


----------



## Fourstar (13/4/10)

bum said:


> It was only a few weeks ago I noticed the board has a star-rating feature for users. Just looking in my profile for a thread I posted in a few days ago to see if there's been any further input and I notice I've gone down to one star.
> Some of you old bitches need to stop punching walls over this internet thing. I can just see it now. "I'll show him!"...click..."Ah, that felt good."
> The only annoying thing about it is that I don't even remember having a fight with anyone in that period.



For that i just rated you one star! :lol:


----------



## bum (13/4/10)

Lucky I've got my postcount to keep me warm. You haters can't take that away from me!


----------



## petesbrew (13/4/10)

Haha, you asked for it Bum  
I'm gonna check mine now...
edit: 5 stars? How did that happen? Uh, woohoo, I suppose?!


----------



## brettprevans (13/4/10)

bum said:


> It was only a few weeks ago I noticed the board has a star-rating feature for users. Just looking in my profile for a thread I posted in a few days ago to see if there's been any further input and I notice I've gone down to one star.
> 
> Some of you old bitches need to stop punching walls over this internet thing. I can just see it now. "I'll show him!"...click..."Ah, that felt good."
> 
> The only annoying thing about it is that I don't even remember having a fight with anyone in that period.


sorry bum. i wanted to rate you with stars, but couldnt find the 'chocolate star' icon 

edit:
i just checked out fourstar and he's got 5 stars against his name. HIS NAME IS FOURSTAR PEOPLE! get it right!


----------



## bum (13/4/10)

Ah. That's why it is only at one! I was wondering why it was the one in the middle and not the first.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/4/10)

bum said:


> Some of you old bitches need to stop punching walls over this internet thing. I can just see it now. "I'll show him!"...click..."Ah, that felt good."




 Felt really good too


----------



## brettprevans (13/4/10)

riding a loan bike today whilst mine is in the shop getting new tyres and exhuast fitted. 
gone from a nice new SV650 to an old zzr250. I got on the zzr and was like WTF its a scooter! no kidding it felt like a scooter. riding position like a scooter, responsivness of a scooter and crappy carbie instead of fuel injection, soggy as hell front end, it was fkn horrible. how i ever rode my old zzr250 is beyond me. of course the fact that it was a crappy loan bike, had 253k+ km on the clock and gear shifter resembling limmp celery didnt help either.

glad im avoiding peak traffic tonight and cant wait to have me baby back.


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/10)

Went to get some empty bottles last night from round the side, and I had two little brown frogs guarding them. I don't think they were cane toads....


----------



## warra48 (14/4/10)

bum said:


> Lucky I've got my postcount to keep me warm. You haters can't take that away from me!




Matthew 7:44 tells us "Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you."

So I tick 5 stars on every profile I visit, including bum's. I try not to have enemies. It makes the world a nicer place.


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/10)

warra48 said:


> Matthew 7:44 tells us "Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you."
> 
> So I tick 5 stars on every profile I visit, including bum's. I try not to have enemies. It makes the world a nicer place.


Pft. Couldn't care less about mine, but it's dropped to three stars in a couple of days! :beer: Thanks guys, couldn't have done it without you! My ambition is to reach one star. 

But good thinking, Warra. No one needs enemies. But observing the catfights here can be mildly amusing.


----------



## bum (14/4/10)

warra48 said:


> Matthew 7:44 tells us "Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you."
> 
> So I tick 5 stars on every profile I visit, including bum's. I try not to have enemies. It makes the world a nicer place.


 
That is very noble of you. I've always found you to be one of the most helpful homebrewers I've come across in my time in the hobby.

Not so sure I like the implication that I persecute you, however. h34r:


----------



## warra48 (14/4/10)

Well, bum, you are not included in those who persecute me! 

The only presecution I have is my lack of Tiger like golf skills.


----------



## goomboogo (14/4/10)

warra48 said:


> Well, bum, you are not included in those who persecute me!
> 
> The only presecution I have is my lack of Tiger like golf skills.



Tiger has other skills as well. Keep in mind that these skills may lead to persecution.


----------



## bum (15/4/10)

SWMBO is home sick.

I'm watching Martha Stewart instead of playing Bioshock.

This is awesome.

Martha Stewart is the devil.


----------



## bum (15/4/10)

Dude. I'm all about Bamercise.

TV is just amazing.


----------



## Pollux (15/4/10)

Ahhh, I'm looking forward to tomorrow, got my copy of SC: Conviction today, got an extra RDO tomorrow (we get one per month), SWMBO will be at work, demon child is off to childcare.....This means 7 hours of uninterrupted gaming


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/10)

So where is the beer expo thread?


----------



## bum (15/4/10)

I was wondering the same but I suppose an aftermath thread will be more interesting than a "who's going?" thread.

For the record: I probably won't be - getting back from the States a couple days before. Already dragging the boss around the countryside there on some beer related activities and I doubt there'll be any fun tokens left for this (unless her family there is _really_ horrible to me and I don't bite back but the shame of it all is they're generally quite pleasant to me. The pricks!).


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/4/10)

I'm keeping my dollars for a trip to Vietnam later this year, so I'm not going.


----------



## Leigh (16/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> So where is the beer expo thread?



Was there one?

I think tokens was better 

Not sure I'll be going.


----------



## bum (16/4/10)

Leigh said:


> I think tokens was better


 
Yeah, it'll be a nightmare unless they insist on all prices being the same at all tables for all beers and buyers must present correct change.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i just checked out fourstar and he's got 5 stars against his name. HIS NAME IS FOURSTAR PEOPLE! get it right!


I just rated him 4 stars.

Not that he's not a 5 star bloke (well, except for that little episode at the last case swap, and the rumors about a new, strange set of facial tattoos), but if it's 4 stars he wants, it's 4 stars he gets.


----------



## Leigh (16/4/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I just rated him 4 stars.
> 
> Not that he's not a 5 star bloke (well, except for that little episode at the last case swap, and the rumors about a new, strange set of facial tattoos), but if it's 4 stars he wants, it's 4 stars he gets.



On that basis, I might change my nic to lonestar LMAO


----------



## Pollux (16/4/10)

Pollux said:


> Ahhh, I'm looking forward to tomorrow, got my copy of SC: Conviction today, got an extra RDO tomorrow (we get one per month), SWMBO will be at work, demon child is off to childcare.....This means 7 hours of uninterrupted gaming




Well, that was ummm, easy......10 hours of play and I completed it......3 years of waiting to knock down the solo campaign on the hardest setting? Really?


----------



## bum (16/4/10)

I ended up finishing BioShock last night. The game was amazing (I don't even like FPS usually) but holy shit is the end easy or what?

MGS4 next I think. Or RE5.

As long as it is some combination of a short acronym and a numeral I will be happy.


----------



## petesbrew (17/4/10)

Don't you love those days when everything goes okay?
Helped my FIL try to push start his 40's model Dodge (unsuccessfully, but it was still fun trying)
And went for a quick catch up at Bungalow 8.
And my first double AG brewday!
Just brewed a Youngs Special London Ale Clone
And now 1/2 way through the boil of a Dusseldorf Altbier!
All while watching Austin Powers on the lappy!
Good times indeed.


----------



## drew9242 (18/4/10)

Well i have put down me first barleywine yesterday, all went well and even hit my effeciency. Which i was happy about when i only got a 25 litre mash tun, and trying to stuff 7.5kg of grain in there. Just checked it this morning and my 15L has fired up nicely with some US05. I know it is on topic but didnt know where else to put it.


----------



## bum (18/4/10)

Well done! I've been thinking about a barleywine for a while but thought my 33lt tun might be too small for such a big beer. Consider me inspired.

What Are You Brewing III in the Pub forum would be a good place for most effective jealousy causing. :beerbang:


----------



## drew9242 (18/4/10)

Thanks Bum i thought there was a thread some where but couldn't find the stupid thing.


----------



## Kleiny (18/4/10)

My son just got a couple of techdecks (the little skateboards) man they are awesome been playing with it for the last hour and can see my self in the shed building a mini skate park in a minute should be mowing the lawn. 


Time for a beer or two

Kleiny


----------



## Pollux (18/4/10)

Well, that was an exciting experience....

Just finished a mountain of work around the house, decided to keg a beer that was in CC, Ross it up and have a couple.

Well, all was going well until I went to move the keg into the back of the fridge and connect the beer QD. Suddenly the bottom shelf on the door gave way, resulting in 4 glasses, one bottle of Squires Orchad Ale and half a bottle of White Port all hitting the tile floor, you can imagine the outcome....Just spent the last 1/2 hour on my hands and knees cleaning up the mess, luckily an extension lead that was laying across the front of the fridge acted as a boom and not much went under....

So I'm not touching anything else today except my pint and my tap.


----------



## Dave70 (19/4/10)

Saturday night I unsucessfully tried to gain access to my front door by pointing my car key fob at it and pressing the button.

I did however manage to leave my car unlocked in the street overnight..


----------



## petesbrew (19/4/10)

Dave70 said:


> Saturday night I unsucessfully tried to gain access to my front door by pointing my car key fob at it and pressing the button.
> 
> I did however manage to leave my car unlocked in the street overnight..


Saturday nights will do that to you! :icon_drunk: 

I left my passenger window open at the train station a few months back. Let it be known that old excels are 100% theft proof.


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

bum said:


> Well done! I've been thinking about a barleywine for a while but thought my 33lt tun might be too small for such a big beer. Consider me inspired.
> What Are You Brewing III in the Pub forum would be a good place for most effective jealousy causing. :beerbang:



can always do a 1/2 batch?!


----------



## bum (19/4/10)

Yeah I know it's just that I once did a half batch of a bigish IPA and have come to the conclusion that with my present set up* scaling hoppy brews down doesn't quite work for me and so for a beer like this I'd be inclined to go full batch. Anyway, I should wait until I punch out a more "regular" beer I'm stoked with before I start playing with big stuff like that.

*present set up is soon to be prior set up - off to place a largish order with BeerBelly as we speak. :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (19/4/10)

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/sydneys-...tml?autostart=1

:angry: I need cold temps in my garage, Dammit!!!!!


----------



## Pollux (19/4/10)

petesbrew said:


> Saturday nights will do that to you! :icon_drunk:
> 
> I left my passenger window open at the train station a few months back. Let it be known that old excels are 100% theft proof.




I once left my drivers window open on our lantra wagon at the Harbourside carpark in darling harbour. It was there from 3am-3pm, no-one even bothered to reach in and steal my BT headset sitting in the centre console...


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

Post 4000, i think i need a life. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (19/4/10)

Happy Postday!


----------



## brettprevans (19/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Post 4000, i think i need a life. :icon_chickcheers:


what does that say about my 5006? <_< 
at least ive got chappo ahead of me :lol:


----------



## bum (19/4/10)

Wise move. I'd never let him behind. Stay where I can see you.


----------



## drsmurto (19/4/10)

Just when you think you have seen it all...

Powerband - Link

I have a running theory that >80% of people lack the intelligence to scratch themselves. Every time i see something like this that number increases.

It makes homeopathy sound almost plausible.

If it wasn't for this blasted conscience i could make a fortune selling thin air to morons.

*sigh*


----------



## brettprevans (19/4/10)

well ive just received my travelling orders for my work course....ive been billeted out to brisvegas. So Uncle Chappy, Ross, etc im coming up so say Hi (and see if your brewing is all its cracked up to be!


----------



## bum (19/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Just when you think you have seen it all...
> 
> Powerband - Link
> 
> ...


 
Mate of mine has been wearing one of these stupid looking things for around a year. I finally asked what it was for a month or so ago. He's a mad keen cyclist - rides up Mount Dandenong at some obscene hour of the day every weekend. He tells me it is good for his balance. I make the face with the one raised eyebrow. And this sets him off - he's telling me how the thing is supposed to work and blah blah blah and the look does not leave my face. Then he tells me to stand up...He took it off put both arms out stiff (crucifixion style) and told me to push down as hard as I could on one arm and he basically tipped over. Then he put it back on and had me repeat it - this time he hardly moved. If possible my eyebrow went even higher. Then he tells me to put my arms out. He pushes down on my arm and I tipped much the same as he did. He gives me the band thing and don't ask me why but I hardly moved on the second one. It is obviously some mental thing rather than an actual physical thing but it does work (whether you want it to or not, it seems). Seems like it would only really do anything in this party trick scenario he put me through but it does do something. 

He didn't tell me he paid $60 for it though. lol 

He does also admit he thinks it would do the same thing with a rubber band or similar.


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

bum said:


> He does also admit he thinks it would do the same thing with a rubber band or similar.




Tell him to put the arm band on and on that same arm stand sideways against the wall and push hard trying to force your arm up for 40 seconds. Then, stand away from the wall, relax and enjoy the 'resistive magnetisim' he has created in his body and watch his arm go up.  

He could also bite down hard on his pinkie fingernails for 20 seconds and then interlock them and feel the electric shock. :lol:


----------



## Dave70 (19/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> If it wasn't for this blasted conscience i could make a fortune selling thin air to morons.



Thin air or thick books. Its all good..


----------



## Pollux (19/4/10)

Ahhh, placebo effect...

Dr S, what you describe is my job, some idiots will buy anything.


----------



## bum (19/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Tell him to put the arm band on and on that same arm stand sideways against the wall and push hard trying to force your arm up for 40 seconds. Then, stand away from the wall, relax and enjoy the 'resistive magnetisim' he has created in his body and watch his arm go up.
> 
> He could also bite down hard on his pinkie fingernails for 20 seconds and then interlock them and feel the electric shock. :lol:


 

Did anyone else just remember turning rocks into magnets? Just me?


----------



## brettprevans (19/4/10)

and with Carl Williams having been murdered, we realise what the storyline of Underbelly 10 will be


----------



## bum (19/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> and with Carl Williams having been murdered, we realise what the storyline of Underbelly 10 will be


 
Spoken by Andrew Rule (Underbelly co-author) before any details of the incident are known: "On the question of who killed Williams and how they got the chance, Rule said there is ‘‘a constant threat of opportunism that runs through the minds of violent men in jail’’. 

The opportunists are all in gaol (*ahem*, The Age!) are they?


----------



## komodo (19/4/10)

Going back to the powedband thing. My old man is wearing one and has been for a couple of months. I have to say whilst i think that it is mostly wank and bullshit it does seem to be working for him. How it works who knows perhaps it is all placebo but hey if its working for people with them and its doing no one any harm (other than costing about $50) then i dont have an issue with them. 
Noteably one of our admin girls suffers with vertigo pretty bad and shes started wearing one. Will be interesting to see how many days off she has due to vertigo over then next 6 months or so (she tends to have an average of 2 days off every couple of months with vertigo - shes colapsed at work twice!)


----------



## brettprevans (19/4/10)

Komodo said:


> Noteably one of our admin girls suffers with vertigo pretty bad and shes started wearing one. Will be interesting to see how many days off she has due to vertigo over then next 6 months or so (she tends to have an average of 2 days off every couple of months with vertigo - shes colapsed at work twice!)


i suffer from vertigo. always seem to get bouts of it after late nights with the boys or lonely nights with the kegerator. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Maple (19/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i suffer from vertigo. always seem to get bouts of it after late nights with the boys or lonely nights with the kegerator. :icon_drunk:


Maybe Ross should stock these, I mean if it allows us to get another few pints in before we fall down drunk, I can see it being a worthwhile addition to the brewery.


----------



## seravitae (19/4/10)

Man, I love pants.


----------



## Adamt (19/4/10)

Stop making love to your pants and find a woman.


----------



## seravitae (19/4/10)

If you had pants as awesome as mine you'd be making love to them too


----------



## bum (19/4/10)

I'm sure there's no shortage of people wanting to get into them.

Not.

[/Wayne's World]


----------



## petesbrew (20/4/10)

Maple said:


> Maybe Ross should stock these, I mean if it allows us to get another few pints in before we fall down drunk, I can see it being a worthwhile addition to the brewery.


Got an idea, Get Ross to order ones that fit around a fermenter. I reckon our infections will drop right off. It could be the biggest bulk buy since,,,, since EVER!


----------



## Maple (20/4/10)

petesbrew said:


> Got an idea, Get Ross to order ones that fit around a fermenter. I reckon our infections will drop right off. It could be the biggest bulk buy since,,,, since EVER!


Shhh, it would be a bulk Community buy, but yeah, that's outside the box thinking


----------



## brettprevans (20/4/10)

this  article reeks of an AHB case swap day or brew day
(for those who cant see the article - man-banned-for-drunk-driving-in-toy-barbie-car)


----------



## Fourstar (20/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> this  article reeks of an AHB case swap day or brew day
> (for those who cant see the article - man-banned-for-drunk-driving-in-toy-barbie-car)



Or a beerfest event! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (20/4/10)

****. Just got home from a very hairy drive. Easily the worst conditions I've ever driven in at night. Just checked the BOM webpage - 95kph winds, no rain stats yet but the overpass I was driving over had water splashing up around my windows driving at about 20kph. That is a flooded bridge, my very good sirs.


----------



## Maple (20/4/10)

bum said:


> ****. Just got home from a very hairy drive. Easily the worst conditions I've ever driven in at night. Just checked the BOM webpage - 95kph winds, no rain stats yet but the overpass I was driving over had water splashing up around my windows driving at about 20kph. That is a flooded bridge, my very good sirs.


Yeah pretty intense in some places I'm sure. Just out the back enjoying a few porters watching all the lightning. Not even a gentle breeze here. Glad you made it back home safe mate.


----------



## bum (20/4/10)

It was a narrow scrape to be honest - was touching cloth. People completely forgot how to drive. Too busy trying to find the road (which wasn't easy to be honest) to bother with indicators and such. At least no one was going quick.

It is times like these that you remember you've been meaning to clean the inside of your windscreen for about...two months. First thing in the morning. Promise.


----------



## brettprevans (20/4/10)

Riding home on the bike was fun. Luckily I missed rain etc but it was fkn distracting having lightening going off everywhere and it looking like speed cameras going off was crap. Sounds like u had it a lit worse though. Be fkn shit riding in those conditions u described.

On an unrelated topic, I feel like beef Wellington. Although my beef Wellington (well my old mans recipe) has pate in it.


----------



## bum (20/4/10)

There's no way anyone could have been mad enough to get on a bike in that weather. There's not enough drugs in the world.

Never had Beef Wellington but none of those put me in the mood. I'm kinda over how much my wife likes cooking competition shows.


----------



## Fents (21/4/10)

bum said:


> There's not enough drugs in the world.



your living in the wrong world mate. lolrugs.


----------



## brettprevans (21/4/10)

did you smell the word drugs Fents ;P

I like cooking. not neccesarily cooking shows. good beef wellington rocks. bad beef wellington (which is what you get most times) is crap.


----------



## Fourstar (21/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> On an unrelated topic, I feel like beef Wellington. Although my beef Wellington (well my old mans recipe) has pate in it.




Glad that smug bloke got piped at the post! Go Curry Chilli Crab guy!


----------



## brettprevans (21/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Glad that smug bloke got piped at the post! Go Curry Chilli Crab guy!


agreed. how many frikn crepes did he use! way way overboard. and they looked too thick.


----------



## petesbrew (21/4/10)

My tight-arsed scrooge sister just sent an email suggesting we do a secret santa for all the kids this year.
It's only ******* April.


----------



## brettprevans (21/4/10)

petesbrew said:


> My tight-arsed scrooge sister just sent an email suggesting we do a secret santa for all the kids this year.
> It's only ******* April.


so the kids only get 1 present? thats harsh. unless the kids are like 18.


----------



## petesbrew (21/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> so the kids only get 1 present? thats harsh. unless the kids are like 18.


oldest is 12... hers. so it's been okay to buy them pressies for all these years, now my sis and I have 3 under 3, and it's all a bit much now.


----------



## nathanR (21/4/10)

Christmas it always brings out the best in people 

I have fixed this by telling people not to be upset when you don't get a present from me because I wont get upset when you don't buy me one


----------



## Dave70 (23/4/10)

I use to think this was the most evil duo in modern history.







Not any more..not even close...


----------



## komodo (23/4/10)

I hate christmas and birthdays. 

For a start I dont know what to buy people so I stress about what to buy people. most times this leads to me asking them what they want. Then people either buy me useless crap that I really dont want or they ask me what I want. 
My figuring is **** it just buy what you want for your self and dont buy any one else anything. 
Seriously I've recieved some really shit presents over the years. Like my family found out I liked camping one year (which I've pretty much liked doing since I was about 11 or 12) so they bought me a whole heap of camping stuff. most of which I already had - or was stuff that was useless as tits on a bull. For examply I got given a leather water "pouch" / canteen. Seriously WTF? I carry about 60L of water with me in jerry cans - what the hell use is some leather pouch that is going to make the water taste like arse that holds about 500mls of water going to do for me? or a swiss army card. Cause I always need a nail file and a plastic tooth pick in my wallet?

My family over all get along pretty well - including the extended family. Come Chrismas every fricken year there is some crisis over who buys who presents, how much to spend, who draws the kris kringal, which family has christmas on christmas day and which on boxing day or christmas eve, who is "santa" distributing all the presents from under the tree. 
Then comes the arguements between partners because one of the partners has put the wrong label on one of the presents and someones got the wrong present. This normally involves under breath converations and shin kicking. 

Its all horse shit. Im all for the big feed and getting together - but presents are crap.


----------



## seravitae (23/4/10)

Agreed. with impending birthday soon, everyone's asking me what I want. I don't want anything, I have enough stuff for a lifetime already... 

Plus just because i was forcibly ejected out of a vagina does not make that day any special and certainly nothing to celebrate. In fact, if, randomly, I was forced out of a vagina headfirst again I would not be celebrating anything, and would probably be cowering in a dark corner somewhere.

Which is what i plan to do this birthday 





P.S Also, I have a first class honours degree in medicinal chemistry and am doing a PhD in it, so stop buying me Toys-R-Us "home science" kits with sodium bicarbonate and vinegar in it.

...People actually think I'm going to _use_ them...


----------



## warra48 (23/4/10)

Christmas and my birthday are within 2 weeks of each other.

I now put in my request for what single item I want, usually for both days combined, from all of my family and in-laws combined. They can sort out who gets to pay for what. I stipulate I do not want anything else, other than what I've requested. It's how I built up a lot of the equipment for my brewery, including a MillMaster, an extra burner, a medium regulator, extra gas bottles etc.

Mrs warra can worry about all the presents for anyone else, if she wishes to do that, which she does for the grandkids and her parents, at least. I just buy her something she wishes, and leave it at that. If it wasn't for stuff I want for the brewery, I'd stipulate I wouldn't want anything given to me at all.


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/4/10)

Don't you love Google


----------



## brettprevans (23/4/10)

how pissed off at work, would you say someone is to sit down and log all their hop and grain inventory into promash instead of doing work?..... esp if you edit all the AA% of the hops as well.............it takes a long time.....


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/4/10)

Dave70 said:


> I use to think this was the most evil duo in modern history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You better not be making fun of Shatner!


----------



## brettprevans (23/4/10)

Spock is turning in is his grave. He's getting strange readings on his triquater. 
Holy WTF was that. How shatner thinks that's good I don't know. It's hilarious


----------



## Pollux (25/4/10)

Really, today, of all days, my CO2 bottle decides that now is it's time to run out....

I'll have to wait till Tuesday to get an exchange one, hope there's enough pressure in the kegs to keep it moving till then.


----------



## Maple (25/4/10)

Pollux said:


> Really, today, of all days, my CO2 bottle decides that now is it's time to run out....
> 
> I'll have to wait till Tuesday to get an exchange one, hope there's enough pressure in the kegs to keep it moving till then.


Had that happen a few times now. Very inconvenient. Now is a good time to put the bronco on and start the syphon pouring.


----------



## Pollux (25/4/10)

Luckily enough I have all JG fittings and also a keg of soda water that was just carbed up last week.....

Remove soda keg from fridge, it will release CO2, which if need be can be used to push the beer out of the other kegs.


EDIT: Change that, I just had a look and remembered that I had turned the fridge a bit lower last night as it is starting to have issues (might be time to replace it), as a result the kegs absorbed all the pressure in the system. Awesome.


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/10)




----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/10)

The last time I clicked on a link I couldn't read my computer got a virus and the police questioned me about unauthorised viagra prescriptions.


----------



## nifty (28/4/10)

BribieG said:


>





someone kept throwing white doves at the poor bloke.


this guy is almost as bad -

trololo man


----------



## Stuster (28/4/10)

BribieG said:


>




Cok sagol, canim. 



Turkiyede nerede kaldin?


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/10)

Stuster said:


> Cok sagol, canim.
> 
> 
> 
> Turkiyede nerede kaldin?




Alanyada. Cok Cok eskiden  Simdi Benim Turkceyim cok zayif. O zaman bir American Bar'da calisiordum - 1975, Alanya kucuk bir sehir. Bugun O Gold Coast gibi <_< 

Hey I had a six of Efes Pilsen the other week, brought back fond memories. :beerbang:


----------



## MVZOOM (28/4/10)

I lost one of the little support things that hits your nose on my eyeglasses, due to mayhem with the boys on sat night. Now the remainder of the support is scraping into my nose. It hurts and Oakley don't sell the bits as spare parts. Fuckers.


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/10)

Remove the other one, and file them down smooth. I had a pair of computer glasses that did me for three years like that, then finally went to specsavers and got newies. However I still take the old ones when I go shopping and need to read labels.


----------



## Fents (29/4/10)

Wheres bum? did he earn hinself a holiday from AHB?


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/10)

Fents said:


> Wheres bum? did he earn hinself a holiday from AHB?



Last Seen: 21st April 2010 - 11:56 PM 

Looks like he might have got himself a life outside the study. :icon_cheers: 

Or banished by SWMBO from internet access. One of the two.


----------



## Maple (29/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Last Seen: 21st April 2010 - 11:56 PM
> 
> Looks like he might have got himself a life outside the study. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Or banished by SWMBO from internet access. One of the two.


Wasn't he off to the US or something?


----------



## WarmBeer (29/4/10)

Fents said:


> Wheres bum? did he earn hinself a holiday from AHB?


Was wondering why the forum had gotten noticeably quieter of late...


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/10)

Maple said:


> Wasn't he off to the US or something?


yeah the bastard was off to the US (chicago?) and staying near some great bar. thread is somewhere i you can be arsed looking for it. proly in the pub section


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/10)

This is what happens when all u have to drink is cider and light beer.... U decide to try frying tofu to put in ur dinner and making a pineapple curry. It's just a little fruity!

I've dug out a bottle of scotch to return me to balance. I need beer!


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> pineapple curry.



Thats the root of your problem. It's not the lack of beers fault.. Just a simple brainfart. :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/10)

So tell me how to fkn cook tofu properly. I bought tofu. Heated oil and dumped tofu into oil. It didn't puff or go brown. Did I buy wrong tofu? It looked like fetta cheese.


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/10)

ok, was it silken tofu? If it was, get yourself a good Mapo Tofu recipe: http://www.lifestylefood.com.au/recipes/2940/ma-po-tofu

If it was hard firm tofu that you could throw against a wall and it would unlikly break, stirfry that with kai lan, garlic, ginger and some shao xing wine. thats it. Maybe dress it with soy and sesame oil.

If its puffed tofu.. Laksa and curries and mayyyybe a noodle stirfry. thats all i use it in.

:beerbang:


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> ok, was it silken tofu? If it was, get yourself a good Mapo Tofu recipe: http://www.lifestylefood.com.au/recipes/2940/ma-po-tofu
> 
> If it was hard firm tofu that you could throw against a wall and it would unlikly break, stirfry that with kai lan, garlic, ginger and some shao xing wine. thats it. Maybe dress it with soy and sesame oil.
> 
> ...


I was wanting to make puffed tofu and bought silken? Tofu. Do I need tp buy tofu that says puffed tofu on it? It was goingbin curry. I bought tofu and shallow fried it hoping it would go puffy. See what I mean about going all weird without beer and not knowing WTF doing with tofu, weird fkn soy bean stuff that makes MSG as a side product.


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I was wanting to make puffed tofu and bought silken? Tofu. Do I need tp buy tofu that says puffed tofu on it? It was goingbin curry. I bought tofu and shallow fried it hoping it would go puffy. See what I mean about going all weird without beer and not knowing WTF doing with tofu, weird fkn soy bean stuff that makes MSG as a side product.




yeah you buy pre-puffed tofu. if you just fry or deepfry silken tofu it gets a crispy coating and still soft snot block in the center. i dont even know how they puff it.


----------



## Airgead (30/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> So tell me how to fkn cook tofu properly. I bought tofu. Heated oil and dumped tofu into oil. It didn't puff or go brown. Did I buy wrong tofu? It looked like fetta cheese.



Ok.. that's easy. Lift out tofu and let warn to room temp. Open packet. Place contents gently in the bin. Go to fridge. Lift out steak. You can probably work the rest out from there.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Maple (30/4/10)

Airgead said:


> Ok.. that's easy. Lift out tofu and let warn to room temp. Open packet. Place contents gently in the bin. Go to fridge. Lift out steak. You can probably work the rest out from there.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


So glad I wasn't the only one thinking this. Pffft, tofu, go hug a tree and move on fellas.

edit: oh, I hear there is a sale on at DJ's for evening dresses, just thought you might be interested.


----------



## Fents (30/4/10)

loltofu


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> This is what happens when all u have to drink is cider and light beer.... U decide to try frying tofu.



I refer to the above as my excuse for cooking with tofu.


----------



## warra48 (30/4/10)

I've never been able to understand the rationale behind cooking edible rubber, even less trying to consume it.


----------



## Pennywise (30/4/10)

Where'd katies post go?


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> I can't help but post.... all you tofu haters can not cook properly! if its cooked well its beautiful! It's not just a meat replacement!


ahhh KT, silent for so long and after tofu is mentioned you emerge  

how are u girl? 

PS fried silken tofu tastes no where near as good as puffed tofu. if only i had known that you buy it pre puffed. oh well see how it tastes toonight in the pork and pineapple curry

edit: i obviously took too long to post as she's deleted her post


----------



## Katherine (30/4/10)

I did delete it! I'm bloody hopeless! I'm weaning myself!

The tofu puffs are fantastic in any laksa or curry!.... you can buy them in the fridge section of any chinese grocer. They also freeze really well! I love putting them in Mussuman curries.

Silken tofu you need to be careful with and is fantastic in mapo tofu





When stirring be careful other wise it break and looks unattractive.

The firm tofu is best for stir frys or salt and pepper tofu which is devine. You take that out of the packet drain the water, put a tea towel over it and put something heavy on it! the water will drain out of it! Then cut up and fry! 


try this

Salt and Pepper tofu (one of my favourite asian dishes)

Serves 2
Ingredients

* vegetable oil
* 250 g silken tofu Cut into 8/or firm
* 1 tablespoon White pepper
* 1 tablespoon sea salt
* 4 tablespoons Plain Flour

Method

1. Crush the salt and pepper in a mortar and pestle, add the flour and mix.
2. Gently mix the tofu pieces through the seasoned flour and place aside.
3. Heat the oil in a wok or deep pot until hot but not smoking. It should be at 180 C.
4. Gently fry the tofu until a golden crust forms then remove from the oil and drain on absorbent paper.

I would add spring onions and shallots also! 

And CM2 Im fantastic, really happy!


----------



## Pennywise (30/4/10)

I really, really do not like tofu. Makes me shudder to even utter the word


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I really, really do not like tofu. Makes me shudder to even utter the word


lets start the tofu argument again!

HB79 i was like you and hated the stuff but i had the puffed tofu in a dish at Laksme (melb cbd) and it was actually pretty bloody good. it sucked up a lot of the flavours of the curry and was crisp. thats what i was trying to replicate.


salt and pepper tofu huh? im not convinced, but i do have some schezwan pepper at home so I could experiment with that.


----------



## drsmurto (30/4/10)

Vegan mate of mine makes scrambled tofu and mushrooms for weekend brekkies.

Loved it. 

I'm disappointed when a laksa doesnt have tofu in it. Its like a sponge to soak up all the gravy!


----------



## Pennywise (30/4/10)

SWMBO cooks it alot (being a veggie), I can't even bare the smell of it, and to touch it is like pushing on a dead womans breast. Although I can't claim that she cooks it the way it's supposed to be, because I wouldn't have a clue. But I've been scared for life from when I first tried it about 8 years ago.


----------



## Airgead (30/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> and to touch it is like pushing on a dead womans breast.



OK.. At the risk of learning something disturbing... How do you know that?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Pennywise (30/4/10)

:lol: :lol: Well, when I was a kid back in Sydney.....



Kidding, just what I imagine it would be like I guess


----------



## Katherine (30/4/10)

Airgead said:


> OK.. At the risk of learning something disturbing... How do you know that?
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



as soft as a dead mans willy!


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> as soft as a dead mans willy!



I'd imagine it would be quite hard, rigor mortis is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Katherine (30/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> I'd imagine it would be quite hard, rigor mortis is a wonderful thing!



So are you telling me my x would of being more use to me if he was dead?  opps!


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> So are you telling me my x would of being more use to me if he was dead?  opps!


bazinga

not sure that all this willy and boob talk is appropriate while we are all at work!



DrSmurto said:


> Vegan mate of mine makes scrambled tofu and mushrooms for weekend brekkies.


ill be having real eggs and mushies for breakky tomorrow thanks. have some lovely oyster mushies, eggs fresh from a chook bum (thx to a work colleague) and will try and bang out a loaf of bread tonight to have with it.

bloody hell im hungry now.


----------



## Airgead (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> So are you telling me my x would of being more use to me if he was dead?  opps!



Wow...ll it takes to bring Katie back are tofu, breasts and willies.


----------



## Katherine (30/4/10)

Airgead said:


> Wow...ll it takes to bring Katie back are tofu, breasts and willies.




LOL!!!!!!!!!

add one more thing and you have the fundamentals down!


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/10)

Ahh Katie.... you're a classic. Did you spot my recent adventure in the whats on the table thread? 

Franconian rauchbier pork knuckle 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=623019

and 

Ikan Balado made with a whole deep fried barra!
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=625485


----------



## Katherine (30/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Ahh Katie.... you're a classic. Did you spot my recent adventure in the whats on the table thread?
> 
> Franconian rauchbier pork knuckle
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=623019
> ...



I did I did.... I was very very impressed with the Ikan Balado my kind of meal! Though I think I might also freak my man out with the pork knuckle!

i was also very impressed with Schooey's pav!


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> Though I think I might also freak my man out with the pork knuckle!



Sounds like you need yourself a new man! A man who doesn't like pork knuckle aint no man. Unless of course they are Muslim or Jewish.  

Just tell him its an unsmoked version of whats in pea and ham soup! :beerbang:


----------



## Pennywise (30/4/10)

I'd rather have a pork knuckle than a moose knuckle


----------



## Katherine (30/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Sounds like you need yourself a new man! A man who doesn't like pork knuckle aint no man. Unless of course they are Muslim or Jewish.
> 
> Just tell him its an unsmoked version of whats in pea and ham soup! :beerbang:




I just got him thank you....believe me he is a REAL man... I actually take offence to that Fourstar. Im sure he'll like it. His a bit frightened of things like kangaroo etc! I think I might do a chinese version braised pork knuckle in red sauce!


----------



## Katherine (30/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I'd rather have a pork knuckle than a moose knuckle



are mooses real?


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> I just got him thank you....believe me he is a REAL man... I actually take offence to that Fourstar. Im sure he'll like it. His a bit frightened of things like kangaroo etc! I think I might do a chinese version braised pork knuckle in red sauce!



Sorry! h34r: 

Once he starts eating all of your delicious meals im sure he will break out of the meat and two veg shell! Dong po square pork... delicious! ive had the pork hock before at a szechuan restaurant. :icon_drool2: 

Show him the below diagram, he will then know why he should eat the knuckle!


----------



## staggalee (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> add one more thing and you have the fundamentals down!



If memory serves me and it usually does. you were getting married about January this year.
How did everything go?

stagga.


----------



## Pennywise (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> are mooses real?


----------



## staggalee (30/4/10)

I know you have to click to view full image, but there is a bloody limit :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Katherine (30/4/10)

staggalee said:


> If memory serves me and it usually does. you were getting married about January this year.
> How did everything go?
> 
> stagga.



Where have you been?
Was meant to, thank f*ck we didn't! He couldn't keep up with his marital duty!


----------



## Airgead (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> Where have you been?
> Was meant to, thank f*ck we didn't! He couldn't keep up with his marital duty!



If you are supposed to be weaning yourself off us, does today count as a relapse?

Do you have to call up you AHB Anonymous sponsor and confess to your lapse?

Do they come around and intervene if you start posting again?

Why would anyone ever want to leave such a hotbed of intellectual discussion anyway?


----------



## staggalee (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> Where have you been?
> Was meant to, thank f*ck we didn't! He couldn't keep up with his marital duty!



Oh no, not another stud fallen by the wayside.
You should have pm`d ME!!!!!

STAGGA.


----------



## Katherine (30/4/10)

Airgead said:


> If you are supposed to be weaning yourself off us, does today count as a relapse?
> 
> Do you have to call up you AHB Anonymous sponsor and confess to your lapse?
> 
> ...



No it's all self control as you see I don't have much!




staggalee said:


> Oh no, not another stud fallen by the wayside.
> You should have pm`d ME!!!!!
> 
> STAGGA.



stud???


----------



## Steve (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> i was also very impressed with Schooey's pav!



you're kidding arent you? :lol:

Edit.....im glad me ole mate staggas back.....

Edit Edit.....I also miss Rene


----------



## Katherine (30/4/10)

Steve said:


> you're kidding arent you? :lol:
> 
> Edit.....im glad me ole mate staggas back.....
> 
> Edit Edit.....I also miss Rene



Nothing wrong with a man that bakes Steve....

The only thing that made me laugh was when he said that Donna Hay stole fultons recipe... Really theres not much to a pav.... egg white, suger, vinegar, vanilla ... whats there to steal?


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/10)

Katie said:


> Nothing wrong with a man that bakes Steve....
> 
> The only thing that made me laugh was when he said that Donna Hay stole fultons recipe... Really theres not much to a pav.... egg white, suger, vinegar, vanilla ... whats there to steal?


i thought he weas refrring to the presentation


----------



## Steve (30/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i thought he weas refrring to the presentation



yes I was....just being silly......put my mother in laws pav to shame to be honest.


----------



## Katherine (30/4/10)

Steve said:


> yes I was....just being silly......put my mother in laws pav to shame to be honest.



Though we do need to see inside of it! But it looks bloody fantastic..... still not as good as mine.


----------



## Pennywise (30/4/10)

I'm currently enjoying my first AG beer (3rd pint tonight), though there's not much left I suspect, it's been on tap for a week and a half and although it was a bit suspect at first it's really come the good the last 2-3 days, I spose you can't really f**k up an APA. If only I had some sort of self control, phhht, self control isn't for a friday


----------



## Pennywise (1/5/10)

Can I just say, CAAAARRRRRNNN the Bombers tonight, we need to pull our fingers out. We can do Hawthorn.


Also, suck shit to the Bulldogs (NRL that is)


----------



## bum (3/5/10)

Currently sick in hotel room, bored and feeling sorry for myself. thought i'd grab my psp, jump onthe awful hotel wifi and spread the misery.

BEERS SO FAR!!!

nogne o special holiday ale 
dogfish head aprihop
dogfish head barton baton
stone ruination
sierra nevada bigfoot
bear republic racer 5 ipa
drake's denogginizer dipa
lagunitas hairy eyeball
deschutes hop henge experimental ipa
new belgium fat tire
lagunitas maximus ipa
anchor porter
victory hop devil ipa
stone old guardian barleywine


----------



## brettprevans (3/5/10)

So about 3 weeks ago I spent $300 on a pair of 20%worn great brand tyres for the bike instead of about $550 new. 
Then last Friday night riding home from work The rear passenger peg assembly came loose fell between the exhaust and the tyre and proceeded to shred the tyre wall. At the mechanics now having to shell out $250 for a new rear tyre! Can't tell u how pissed I am. Oh well I suppose these happen and at least it didn't cause any major damage to me or the bike. Still I'm pissed majorly late for work (as there isn't a loan bike avail) and seriously just want to go home and not go to work.

Edit: fuk u bum! I hope ur head hurts like hell u lucky bastard!


----------



## Pennywise (3/5/10)

Flat tyres are a perfectly good reason to turn around a just go back home


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/5/10)

Makes the drive difficult though.


----------



## raven19 (3/5/10)

Bugger big time on the flat tyre!

Probably a good thing it did not shread a brand spanking new tyre though.

My R6 has a flat battery - been busy doing other things and had not ridden her in a while... went to start it yesterday and no good! <_<


----------



## drsmurto (3/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ill be having real eggs and mushies for breakky tomorrow thanks. have some lovely oyster mushies, eggs fresh from a chook bum (thx to a work colleague) and will try and bang out a loaf of bread tonight to have with it.
> 
> bloody hell im hungry now.



Love having chooks, fresh eggs everyday. With 6 of them each laying 1 a day my partner sells them at work and cant keep up with the demand. I wasn't sure we could sell them at $3.50 a dozen but she gets rid of them the minute she walks in the door.

So whilst i do enjoy scrambled tofu, scrambled eggs fresh from the backyard is hard to beat. 

The added advantage of chooks is that they spend winter mulching/debugging/digging up my vegie patch. They are very healthy and happy ladies.


----------



## petesbrew (3/5/10)

Just had some vermicelli with beef from the Vietnamese in the foodcourt.
OMG, so awesome. Just needed a bit more beef.


----------



## Fourstar (3/5/10)

petesbrew said:


> Just had some vermicelli with beef from the Vietnamese in the foodcourt.
> OMG, so awesome. Just needed a bit more beef.



if it was Bun Bo Hue or Pho Bo?..... AWESOME!

had a big bowl Bun Bo that streetside when i wasn in Hue lastyear. One of the best soups ive ever had. Mine came with the usual beef brisket, a pork meatball and some flaked bits of meat from a pork knuckle.. :icon_drool2: Pho, had that almost everyday for breakfast too! :beerbang: 

Ive just polished off the leftovers from lastnights dinner. Hae Mee (Malaysian prawn noodle soup)


----------



## petesbrew (3/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> if it was Bun Bo Hue or Pho Bo?..... AWESOME!
> 
> had a big bowl Bun Bo that streetside when i wasn in Hue lastyear. One of the best soups ive ever had. Mine came with the usual beef brisket, a pork meatball and some flaked bits of meat from a pork knuckle.. :icon_drool2: Pho, had that almost everyday for breakfast too! :beerbang:
> 
> Ive just polished off the leftovers from lastnights dinner. Hae Mee (Malaysian prawn noodle soup)


Wasn't listed with any viet name, just vermicelli with beef. but they did have pho there. I'll get it next time.
I had the "special" beef pho at a different eatery a while back. I think they got the special bits with a shovel from the killing floor. Gristle, fat, lung, artery, something that resembled velcro... tripe maybe?
Honestly it was utterly f'ing gross.


----------



## brettprevans (3/5/10)

After being shattered whilst waiting for the mechanic to fix all the stuff I did indeed go home and work from home... And I'm sure noone would blame me if I had snuck in a brew day....


----------



## brettprevans (4/5/10)

a couple quick piccies of the tyre and peg assembly after I pulled it out from between the exhaust and tyre. shredded the walls down to the steel.





it turns out that the dumb arse who installed the packrack used the same stock screws rather than longer ones and the stock screws arent long enough to go all the way through the peg assemble and the packrack frame....so they eventually slipped out. all replaced now and back on the road but $250 poorer.


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

petesbrew said:


> Wasn't listed with any viet name, just vermicelli with beef. but they did have pho there. I'll get it next time.
> I had the "special" beef pho at a different eatery a while back. I think they got the special bits with a shovel from the killing floor. Gristle, fat, lung, artery, something that resembled velcro... tripe maybe?
> Honestly it was utterly f'ing gross.



haha i almost made that mistake once before. Atleast you didnt get any of that congealed blood! Looks like snot you have after a blood nose! :icon_drool2: Haha!

Oh, never get tempted to order 'chitterlings' no matter how interesting the name sounds. Unless of course you are interested in eating sausage casings with the rest of the inner and outer tissue still connected.


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> haha i almost made that mistake once before. Atleast you didnt get any of that congealed blood! Looks like snot you have after a blood nose! :icon_drool2: Haha!
> 
> Oh, never get tempted to order 'chitterlings' no matter how interesting the name sounds. Unless of course you are interested in eating sausage casings with the rest of the inner and outer tissue still connected.


Thankyou for the warning 4star!
Maybe it did have blood in it, I wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## Katherine (4/5/10)

Bn b Huế

Is F*cking awsome! It's my favourite Vietnamese soup! mmmmm blood!

Bn b Huế usually includes thin slices of marinated beef shank, chunks of well-cooked oxtail, and pig's knuckles or pork. It can also include cubes of congealed pig blood, which has a color between dark brown and maroon, and a texture resembling gelatin.

Bn b Huế is commonly served with mung bean sprouts, lime wedges, cilantro sprigs, raw onions, and thinly sliced banana blossom. Thinly sliced purple cabbage or iceberg lettuce are common substitutes when banana blossom is not available. Purple cabbage most resembles banana blossom in texture, though not in taste. It is also common for a diner to add a small dollop of shrimp paste directly into the soup.


----------



## Katherine (4/5/10)

might have to do this friday for dinner.....,


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

Katie said:


> Bn b Huế
> Is F*cking awsome! It's my favourite Vietnamese soup!



Time for me to tease when i get home. Pics of when i had a bowl of it streetside in Hue and dining with a vietnamese lady! :icon_cheers: 

One of the finest dishes ive ever eaten.. period.


----------



## drsmurto (4/5/10)

Spelling errors on menus

I'm glad it's not just me who enjoys this sport!


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Spelling errors on menus
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me who enjoys this sport!



another photo to add when i get home! :lol:


----------



## Katherine (4/5/10)

Funniest thing I have seen on a menu in Cambodia was Pepsi Crap! I ordered but they didnt have it. Actually the menu was huge but they only had one thing which was fried noodles!


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

As promised.

See No.7




See No.1



Bun Bo Hue!



Table Sharing!


----------



## Bandito (4/5/10)

No TV!

Projector light finally died! Oh the Humanity! Going quite crazy already - only been an hour.

Cant really complain, when the message came up a few years back to replace the light, I just reset the timer, then a year ago when it came up again, I just reset the 3000hr timer again. Now it has actually died after about 8000 hours. Now to figure out if a new HD projector is more important than new brewery. Nah, will just get a new light.

No TV makes Bandito go something something. 

Incase your wondering why a projector rather than a normal tv. Here is what it was like late in 2007 - now in a new place it is even wider. Watching a movie or playing a game on it from the pc was mad!


----------



## brettprevans (5/5/10)

BOOOO Mods for closing the cheeky bugger thread, i was in the middle posting another witty comment about pads being sold and people getting theirt panties in a bunch. 

oh well it lasted longer than i thought it would. 

so who cbf today? *puts hand up*

edit: bandito, in the pitcture above are you trying to pretend your a PC? lol. love the size of the projector.


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> so who cbf today? *puts hand up*




So, what do you think of the partigyle?


----------



## Leigh (5/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> so who cbf today? *puts hand up*




Do your homework boy!

Was all motivated before I got in...then...


----------



## brettprevans (5/5/10)

havent tasted it carbed yet. i was quite happy with the profile the W1084 Irish gave it. basicly my intial thoughts were that it was a slightly muted english ale. which is well kinda what a partigyle with that malt and hop profile would taste like. probably also explains why Dave wasnt happy with it and dry hopped it with more hops

As a historic method of brewing i can see why you would do it, you get 2 beers out of 1 batch of grain (ok we touched up the grain bill a bit, but basicly the same method). I would definitely do a partigyle again, next time i brew i high grav beer. im thinking a high grav belgian partigyle and trating it like a light alc blonde (providing grain bill is suitable).


what are your thoughts?



Leigh said:


> Do your homework boy!
> 
> Was all motivated before I got in...then...


oh yeah that. economics exam friday. Im sure Daniel is as wrapped as i am about it. 8:30am start, closed book. that blows


----------



## schooey (5/5/10)

Katie said:


> The only thing that made me laugh was when he said that Donna Hay stole fultons recipe... Really theres not much to a pav.... egg white, suger, vinegar, vanilla ... whats there to steal?



Yeah yeah... But when it's word for word... Pffft... So I don't like Donna Hay, meh!

Nice Pav too, Katie, but I'd have to taste it to even give it any creedence of being in the same league as mine... <_<


----------



## Pennywise (5/5/10)

I'll be a dad for the second time in the next few days, whoohoo. Poor little bugger doesn't know what he's in for


----------



## Katherine (5/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> BOOOO Mods for closing the cheeky bugger thread, i was in the middle posting another witty comment about pads being sold and people getting theirt panties in a bunch.
> 
> oh well it lasted longer than i thought it would.



The only beer related thread ive posted on all year and it gets deleted! bah!



schooey said:


> Yeah yeah... But when it's word for word... Pffft... So I don't like Donna Hay, meh!
> 
> Nice Pav too, Katie, but I'd have to taste it to even give it any creedence of being in the same league as mine... <_<



Yeah I cant stand her either, I get disappointed everytime Ive purchased her Mag which is twice... 

Your pav rocked but we didnt see the middle but you can see it was perfect no oozing.... its all about the temp of cooking. 

People line up for my pav... lasts about 1 minute at work. Try balsamic, basil strawberries on top... I never put banana on my pav to sweet! Im going to make a chocolate one soon. 




Homebrewer79 said:


> I'll be a dad for the second time in the next few days, whoohoo. Poor little bugger doesn't know what he's in for



Congratulations!


----------



## Pennywise (5/5/10)

Katie said:


> Congratulations!




Thank's, I think :unsure: . Nah, out little 3yo boy is just as excited as us


----------



## petesbrew (5/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I'll be a dad for the second time in the next few days, whoohoo. Poor little bugger doesn't know what he's in for


Congrats dude!


----------



## petesbrew (5/5/10)

Ham, tomato, lettuce, seeded mustard & gruyere cheese on dark rye.

Yum Sandwich. Wish I made two!

I love Gruyere.


----------



## Katherine (5/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Thank's, I think :unsure: . Nah, out little 3yo boy is just as excited as us



My little girl is 8 I couldnt imagine going through babyhood again... no more for me!


----------



## Fents (5/5/10)

i had ham and jarlseberg yesterday. it rocked immensly.


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> As a historic method of brewing i can see why you would do it, you get 2 beers out of 1 batch of grain (ok we touched up the grain bill a bit, but basicly the same method). I would definitely do a partigyle again, next time i brew i high grav beer. im thinking a high grav belgian partigyle and trating it like a light alc blonde (providing grain bill is suitable).
> 
> what are your thoughts?



Sounds good to me mate, if oyu are doing something like a Trippel it would go down super! Add a little carapils or caramalt before the sparge and you are away. A little suggaz in the boil will add any additional alcohol as you require. Sweeeet! :icon_cheers: 

Hey Katie... Like the Bun Bo Hue pics?! Oh and the Sea CRAP spring roll! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (5/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Sounds good to me mate, if oyu are doing something like a Trippel it would go down super! Add a little carapils or caramalt before the sparge and you are away. A little suggaz in the boil will add any additional alcohol as you require. Sweeeet! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Hey Katie... Like the Bun Bo Hue pics?! Oh and the Sea CRAP spring roll! :icon_drool2:



yeah.... the one I had in Vietnam was redder.... there is a place in perth Phi Yen they make a great one!.... Had a really bad one in Melbourne but that was my fault! My x had the broken rice and pork chop and that was crap also! Was the person sharing your table eating the same thing? I want to go back to Vietnam! But with my mortgage its looking far off! 

I wonder is Sea Crap is anything like Pepsi Crap. Do you think they mean CRAB?


----------



## brettprevans (5/5/10)

HB79 - congrats man. our eldest (3yrs) keeps asking for a brother. she already has a sister to torment why does she need another one!

4* - yeah i was thinking a golden triple then making the partigyle from that. sort of like a leffe blonde light (if thats basterdising enough styles!)

so what are thoughts on the partigyle we made?


----------



## Airgead (5/5/10)

Katie said:


> People line up for my pav... lasts about 1 minute at work. Try balsamic, basil strawberries on top... I never put banana on my pav to sweet! Im going to make a chocolate one soon.



Come on... a pav has strawberries and passionfruit on top. If you are posh you can throw in some kiwi fruit as well.

Anything else is just un-Australian. Or just showing off.


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

Katie said:


> yeah.... the one I had in Vietnam was redder.... there is a place in perth Phi Yen they make a great one!.... Had a really bad one in Melbourne but that was my fault! My x had the broken rice and pork chop and that was crap also! Was the person sharing your table eating the same thing? I want to go back to Vietnam! But with my mortgage its looking far off!
> 
> I wonder is Sea Crap is anything like Pepsi Crap. Do you think they mean CRAB?



Yeah only had one thing, the woman selling had a big 100L pot filled to the brim. She spoke not a word of English so all i could gesture was (one please) but a younger Viet lady was fluent in english and had a chat for me and made sure we got exactly what the locals eat! :icon_cheers: 

The best and only place to get Viet is down Victoria St in Richmond. CBD Viet is not all that great, unless you goto Ph Bo Ga Mekong on swanton st! :icon_drool2: 




citymorgue2 said:


> 4* - yeah i was thinking a golden triple then making the partigyle from that. sort of like a leffe blonde light (if thats basterdising enough styles!)
> so what are thoughts on the partigyle we made?



Yeah must got a blone, you dont ahve todo it as a belgian, you could always use the malt bill for a cream ale or anything else your heart desires.

Well i think the partigyle is ok. Not a showstopper but decent enough to quaff. It will get entered in the British Ales comp just to see how it sits as a Best Bitter. I think the caraaroma detracts somewhat from the big beer qualities that where in it. In hindsight, probably medium crystal would have been a better option over dark/caraaroma but the results will show how it stands i guess.


----------



## Pennywise (5/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> HB79 - congrats man. our eldest (3yrs) keeps asking for a brother. she already has a sister to torment why does she need another one!




The thing with kids is they come out with a degree in psychology, they know the more of them there are the easier it is to defeat us <_< Cheeky buggers


----------



## Katherine (5/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Yeah only had one thing, the woman selling had a big 100L pot filled to the brim. She spoke not a word of English so all i could gesture was (one please) but a younger Viet lady was fluent in english and had a chat for me and made sure we got exactly what the locals eat! :icon_cheers:
> 
> The best and only place to get Viet is down Victoria St in Richmond. CBD Viet is not all that great, unless you goto Ph Bo Ga Mekong on swanton st! :icon_drool2:



I actually went onto AHB when I was in Melbourne as I was trying to find you post where the best location was... couldnt find it for some reason I was thinking Carlton. We went somewhere on Swanton street but not Ph Bo Ga Mekong. We did stop there bummer!

Im having a vietnamese pork roll for lunch. YUM


----------



## drsmurto (5/5/10)

Kiwis make a Folden - back end of a Kingswood, front end of a Mustang.

Link


----------



## Pennywise (5/5/10)

Gees, you'd think they'd have put a decent engine in it h34r: :lol:


----------



## warra48 (5/5/10)

One of our local free papers had an article about a local Holden Owners Club.
When asked why they loved Holdens, the first reason given was "it's Australian owned". Wonder what GM USA would think of their star performer being stolen from them?
No wonder supercar V8 racing is so popular in Aus. The bogans who follow it can't count beyond two. Do you follow Dearborn Ford or Detroit GM? Nothing Aus about it at all, other than a vague similarity in the shape of the cars to what's on our roads.

:huh:


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

Katie said:


> Im having a vietnamese pork roll for lunch. YUM



Thats usually my lunch on a brewday. Dough in, put the HLT back on again and go for a walk down Victoria St and pickup a Roast Pork baguette from saigon bakery (best ones in Melbourne, $3.80!). By the time im home with a full belly, its close to mash out time. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Fents (5/5/10)

Nam Loongs on russel st. best steamed pork buns ever. and i do mean best.


----------



## brettprevans (5/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Well i think the partigyle is ok. Not a showstopper but decent enough to quaff. It will get entered in the British Ales comp just to see how it sits as a Best Bitter. I think the caraaroma detracts somewhat from the big beer qualities that where in it. In hindsight, probably medium crystal would have been a better option over dark/caraaroma but the results will show how it stands i guess.


well its only meant to be a 'table' beer not a comp winner. 
I was going to enter mine also but waws thinking of entering it as a mild. nmot really dark enough but why not.

dont talk badly about caraaroma! I love the stuff. I assume you are meaning we shouldnt have put it into the BW,as we didnt put any into the partigyle. we used carared and caramunich as a top up in the PG. (BTW nice bloody pic of the PG in the brew day thread thread).


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> dont talk badly about caraaroma! I love the stuff. I assume you are meaning we shouldnt have put it into the BW,as we didnt put any into the partigyle. we used carared and caramunich as a top up in the PG. (BTW nice bloody pic of the PG in the brew day thread thread).




We did? :blink: my understanding was you ran out of dark crystal for the BW and we changed the recipe to suit with JW crystal?! Then the partigyle had carapils, carared and medium crystal/caramunich which you ended up subbing caramunich with caraaroma because you ran out?

Basically it has a light burnt sugar note i usually pickup from caraaroma in the beer. The beer is good, is just the the lingering burnt sugar/burnt toast character im detecting that throws it for me. Maybe with a little age it will mellow to my palate. :super:


----------



## brettprevans (5/5/10)

I was just rereading the thread. To be honest I don't remember


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I was just rereading the thread. To be honest I don't remember



meh! It's bottled, paid for and being entered into the British ales comp. If it places, i'll be damned if i can submit a recipe because its pretty much a once off beer by the sounds of things :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (7/5/10)

Bugger. My car alarm remote (which broke off the keyring ages ago) went through the wash last night, still in the pocket of my pants.
The alarm is dicky and sets itself automatically, therefore I need to override it everytime I get in now!
Looks like I'll be pulling the dash off and going mental with the soldering iron tonight, trying to override the prick.


----------



## Katherine (7/5/10)

Im excited first party I have ever thrown tommorow night! House warming! 

Off to see The Cult next week, I saw them 15 years ago! whaoooooo
!


----------



## drew9242 (7/5/10)

So you got a heap of beer brewed up for the occasion.


----------



## Katherine (7/5/10)

I just had a few pints of golden ale at the generous squire... bloody good! or maybe my palate was delighted after drinking Coronas for the past 6 months!


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/10)

*this* is a man after my own heart, however if I get that bad just kill me.


Hey Katie, any thoughts of getting back into brewing and doing the Biggest Brew Day again this year? I get mountains of junk mail from the RSPCA since last year and I should do it again to justify all the trees they are cutting down for me :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (7/5/10)

BribieG said:


> *this* is a man after my own heart, however if I get that bad just kill me.
> 
> 
> Hey Katie, any thoughts of getting back into brewing and doing the Biggest Brew Day again this year? I get mountains of junk mail from the RSPCA since last year and I should do it again to justify all the trees they are cutting down for me :icon_cheers:



I gave my brew gear away to charity BribieG, and Im heavily mortgaged to afford to get the gear again. Im enjoying my life very much and cut the drinking down to a min. I do miss the hobby but not the addiction. Im also very very busy. 

I would take that up with the QLD rspca as I put the donations the Australian Wide RSPCA and got no junk mail. Though the breast cancer foundation are hounding me!


----------



## Pollux (7/5/10)

Have to post this somewhere.....

Just got a phone call from work, I got the promotion that I missed out on last year......Oh Yeah.......Now, where did I put that Unibroue 3 pk??


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/10)

Katie said:


> I gave my brew gear away to charity BribieG, and Im heavily mortgaged to afford to get the gear again. Im enjoying my life very much and cut the drinking down to a min. I do miss the hobby but not the addiction. Im also very very busy.
> 
> I would take that up with the QLD rspca as I put the donations the Australian Wide RSPCA and got no junk mail. Though the breast cancer foundation are hounding me!



Yes I don't drink any more myself. Or any less. I might take over the biggest brew day and start a thread off nearer to the date. Can't be any harder than the Chinese Hop Buy h34r: 



Edit: onya Pollux I remember you were really pissed off about that. So what's the new job, are you one of those guys with a bluetooth in their ear and a sharp suit who prowl around and look out for Blakes Eleven crews trying to scam the casino?


----------



## Pollux (7/5/10)

Just means instead of being the trained monkey slapping the cards down on the table I now get the role of being the guy in the cheap jacket standing behind the monkeys and approving payouts and such......

So very happy, would it be poor form to call in sick for my 4am start so I can drink?


----------



## Katherine (7/5/10)

BribieG said:


> Yes I don't drink any more myself. Or any less. I might take over the biggest brew day and start a thread off nearer to the date. Can't be any harder than the Chinese Hop Buy h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: onya Pollux I remember you were really pissed off about that. So what's the new job, are you one of those guys with a bluetooth in their ear and a sharp suit who prowl around and look out for Blakes Eleven crews trying to scam the casino?



Go for it BribieG.... I've given my brew gear away to charity so I think ive done enough this year... Go for it and good luck! Im being incredibly selfish and gosh Im having a good time!


----------



## bum (8/5/10)

Got a Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary Fritz & Ken's Ale for tonight. Anyone wanna go halves?


----------



## Fents (8/5/10)

he's back. how was the trip?


----------



## Bribie G (9/5/10)

I've just discovered that the "Halleluja" Floating Mountains on Pandora float because they contain rich deposits of Unobtanium. That had bothered me the first four times I saw the movie, but now that I know the actual truth I can relax :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (10/5/10)

Fents said:


> he's back. how was the trip?


Not back yet, just staying with people who have a computer for us to use.

How is the trip? Had four pints on Pliny the Elder and two of dogfish Head 90 min IPA in the last two days. How do you think the trip is going? The beers here are generally ******* magic. Anyone who thinks that Australian breweries are getting even close to APAs and AIPAs is kidding themselves. Got slightly less than a week left here and I will be sad to never see some of these beers again.


----------



## goomboogo (10/5/10)

bum said:


> Not back yet, just staying with people who have a computer for us to use.
> 
> How is the trip? Had four pints on Pliny the Elder and two of dogfish Head 90 min IPA in the last two days. How do you think the trip is going? The beers here are generally ******* magic. Anyone who thinks that Australian breweries are getting even close to APAs and AIPAs is kidding themselves. Got slightly less than a week left here and I will be sad to never see some of these beers again.



Never say never. You may get back there one day.


----------



## Fents (10/5/10)

bum said:


> . How do you think the trip is going?



sounds 'orrible.


----------



## komodo (10/5/10)

BRAHHHHHHHG F%#^%@G!

My missus had an opperation thats left her fairly much in bed most of the time since last monday. So to help her boredom I decided to install an AV extender over cat5. No dramas everything works. Picture quality via component is pretty gosh darn good, stereo sound is good and the IR works brilliantly - until its night time! There must be some interferance (im assuming from a street light of something) that makes the IR not work properly. I changed the IR LED to a red LED and the signal is coming through - it just must not be strong enough to overcome the stray IR or something. Its driving me BONKERS!
At first I thought it was the actual receiver so I modded the supplied reciever with altronics part Z1611 as suggested by Silicon Chip mag - no cigar. I replaced the whole receiver with a $120 Resi-Linx unit still no cigar. 
I thought maybe my cat5 RJ45 termination skills may be a little lack so I tried using a 1.5 mtr prefab cable with both sender and reciever in the same room (shielded by the AV cabinet from one another) still no go. I tried sticking the IR "flasher" over the IR sensor on the foxtel box with masking tape over the top to block stray signals. No cigar. I tried it on the TV - again no cigar. Wake up in the morning and it works flawlessly. Come night time - same issues! WTF!


----------



## bum (10/5/10)

goomboogo said:


> Never say never. You may get back there one day.



Family situation dictates I will be back periodically for the rest of my life, that's not the issue. Some of my favorites have been seasonals or one offs.

You dunno how awful it is, fents. Got longies of bear republic, lagunitas and a sierra Nevada one off for tonight. No matter how far or how wide I roam...


----------



## leiothrix (10/5/10)

@Komodo - possibly interference from a dodgy fluorescent light (or its ballast)?


----------



## petesbrew (11/5/10)

leiothrix said:


> @Komodo - possibly interference from a dodgy fluorescent light (or its ballast)?


Or a light dimmer?
Or the Off Peak Ripple meter switching on?
Keep us posted to your outcome.


----------



## komodo (11/5/10)

Dunno but its got me completely stuffed. 
Now its not working during the day sometimes too. 

I soldered a red LED onto a fly lead and a 3.5mm mono plug to check that signals are getting through - sure as eggs they seem to be getting through.
I tried using a 5mm jaycar IR LED on the fly lead gaffer tapped over the IR sensor. Still no go.
Whats more annoying is that its not just the foxtel (which I naively first though because I know that foxtel is supposedly very finicky with IR repeaters) its not working for my AV reciever or my other TV either.

I have no fluros other than a couple of CCFLs which are rarely turned on and dont seem to make a difference if they are on or off. Originally I thought it was the street light as the street light which is visable from the family room is a fluro. But now that its happening during the day makes me doubt that theory. It seems now that its something to do with the actual wall plate part because I've tried multiply IR blinkers, 3 different IR sensors (including a resi-linx unit which is foxtel approved)

Oh as for the off peak ripple - I dont believe we have that in Vic - pretty sure only NSW and Taswegia have that Happy to be corrected but I was always under the assumption that even our newer meters with dual tarrifs only worked on a timer?


----------



## bum (11/5/10)

At Russian River and asked for a tasting paddle of all their beers today.

Lands on the table with 16 glasses.

16!!! Jesus.


----------



## Fents (11/5/10)

hope you drown on the 5th.


----------



## Fourstar (11/5/10)

Fents said:


> hope you drown on the 5th.


 :lol:


----------



## komodo (11/5/10)

^ LOL


----------



## bum (11/5/10)

Don't envy me, boys. Have you ever tried to work out a tasting order for 16 beers at once? It was hard work indeed.

Needed a well earned beer afterwards so I had a Lagunitas Wilco Tango Foxtrot.


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/5/10)




----------



## Pennywise (11/5/10)

Well, my little fella was born 11:57 on the 7th of May. F**king quietest baby I've ever come across. Prolly wont have much time for brewing over the next few weeks due to wrangling a 2 1/2 at the same time. Did however manage to put a kit down this arvo, and even get to G&G for a few top up stocks, some of which I forgot I already ordered form CB


----------



## marksfish (11/5/10)

congrats hb79 :icon_cheers: the rest of your life is shot


----------



## Airgead (11/5/10)

bum said:


> Don't envy me, boys. Have you ever tried to work out a tasting order for 16 beers at once? It was hard work indeed.
> 
> Needed a well earned beer afterwards so I had a Lagunitas Wilco Tango Foxtrot.



Now we really hate you.

Hope it choked you.


----------



## goomboogo (11/5/10)

bum said:


> Don't envy me, boys. Have you ever tried to work out a tasting order for 16 beers at once? It was hard work indeed.
> 
> Needed a well earned beer afterwards so I had a Lagunitas Wilco Tango Foxtrot.



My heart bleeds for you. You really are doing it tough.


----------



## komodo (11/5/10)

560 ohm resistor in series seems to be doing the job. Fingers crossed...

edit : man its been a long time since I've done anything like this. Soldering iron has copped a work out LOL


----------



## Adamt (11/5/10)

bum said:


> Don't envy me, boys. Have you ever tried to work out a tasting order for 16 beers at once? It was hard work indeed.



Yes, it's called judging.


----------



## petesbrew (12/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Well, my little fella was born 11:57 on the 7th of May. F**king quietest baby I've ever come across. Prolly wont have much time for brewing over the next few weeks due to wrangling a 2 1/2 at the same time. Did however manage to put a kit down this arvo, and even get to G&G for a few top up stocks, some of which I forgot I already ordered form CB


Many congrats HB79!


----------



## brettprevans (12/5/10)

congrats HB79. 

and good work getting a beer down as well. got to keep those stocks up....you'll need them!


----------



## Airgead (12/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Well, my little fella was born 11:57 on the 7th of May. F**king quietest baby I've ever come across. Prolly wont have much time for brewing over the next few weeks due to wrangling a 2 1/2 at the same time. Did however manage to put a kit down this arvo, and even get to G&G for a few top up stocks, some of which I forgot I already ordered form CB



Well done that man.


----------



## komodo (12/5/10)

Congrat HB79! 7th of may is a good day. Same date as my Nana and shes 90 and fighting fit! Doctors are amazed that a 90yr old has her own teeth and is on no meds.


----------



## Fents (12/5/10)

congrats HB, celebrate it large.


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/10)

Fents said:


> congrats HB, celebrate it large.



Barleywine FTW! :lol:


----------



## Katherine (12/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Well, my little fella was born 11:57 on the 7th of May. F**king quietest baby I've ever come across. Prolly wont have much time for brewing over the next few weeks due to wrangling a 2 1/2 at the same time. Did however manage to put a kit down this arvo, and even get to G&G for a few top up stocks, some of which I forgot I already ordered form CB



Congratulations HB79.... well done! enjoy!


----------



## Katherine (12/5/10)

Off to see the Cult tonight! Last time I saw them I was 15 years younger!


----------



## Pennywise (12/5/10)

Thanks guys & gals, will be a pretty hectic next few weeks with all the relos and that coming from interstate, lucky I have the next week and a half off work. Will be putting down a big brew sometime next week, may well just be my first BW, and only 2nd AG. Will have to look through the recipe DB for a few ideas. Hows this though, I just typed this post with one hand, ha ha, the other is giving my little bloke a bottle, now thats multi-tasking.


----------



## brettprevans (12/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> .....may well just be my first BW, and only 2nd AG. Will have to look through the recipe DB for a few ideas.....


look no further - linky
scale it down for a smaller batch. final recipe is post 253 on page 13. and you get 2 beers for the price of 1


----------



## Maple (12/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> look no further - linky
> scale it down for a smaller batch. final recipe is post 253 on page 13. and you get 2 beers for the price of 1


Yeah, and 15 hours later... Good times!


----------



## drsmurto (12/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Hows this though, I just typed this post with one hand, ha ha, the other is giving my little bloke a bottle, now thats multi-tasking.



I suspect you aren't the only one on this site who types with one hand..... :unsure: 

Congrats - when the one of my mates knocked up his wife he announced to us all "My swimmers can swim!". A little too much info perhaps?

Since you are AG now then go for a Theakstons Old Peculier - an old ale that can be put down for a few years but isn't as big as a BW. If you enjoy Hobgoblin, you'll love the Old Peculier.


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> look no further - linky
> scale it down for a smaller batch. final recipe is post 253 on page 13. and you get 2 beers for the price of 1






Maple said:


> Yeah, and 15 hours later... Good times!




Look no further! :beerbang: 


Scaled Down Big V barleywine 
American Barleywine 

Type: All Grain
Date: 12/04/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 34.16 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 

Ingredients
10.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 82.30 % 
0.65 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.35 % 
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.12 % 
0.40 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 3.29 % 
50.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 66.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 8.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.60 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 4.94 % 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.111 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.028 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 11.01 %
Bitterness: 112.4 IBU
Est Color: 10.6 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 32.00 L of water at 73.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 17.00 L of water at 85.8 C 73.0 C 

Notes
CaCl2 in mash
CaSO4 in boil


----------



## Pollux (12/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Hows this though, I just typed this post with one hand, ha ha, the other is giving my little bloke a bottle, now thats multi-tasking.



I went one better and supported my uber-pro-breastfeeding wife......I never had to hold a bottle bar a few occasions when my wife was at uni and had expressed before....

I say the pro-breastfeeding cause has been targeting the wrong audience all along, they should be selling it to the husbands, who in turn help convince the mother.....It means that I never had to get up in the middle of the night to settle the baby, worry about buying formula, clean bottles etc etc......


----------



## Maple (13/5/10)

Never thought I'd be cheering for Montreal Canadiens, but Go Habs! 4-2 lead going into the 3rd period of Game 7. Represent!


----------



## Katherine (13/5/10)

Pollux said:


> I went one better and supported my uber-pro-breastfeeding wife......I never had to hold a bottle bar a few occasions when my wife was at uni and had expressed before....
> 
> I say the pro-breastfeeding cause has been targeting the wrong audience all along, they should be selling it to the husbands, who in turn help convince the mother.....It means that I never had to get up in the middle of the night to settle the baby, worry about buying formula, clean bottles etc etc......



YEP! So much easier for the Mother also, no cold nights wondering around the kitchen. I did it for two years best thing I did! It also gives the mother a reason to sit down and relax. 

Went to see the Cult last night. Not what they were 15 years ago. Ian Ashbury gee looks like a late Jim Morrison! I think the venue really sucked for it also Metro's in Perth! $10 beers! Plus it was a $115 for the ticket and they wonder why the place was only half full!


----------



## brettprevans (13/5/10)

i know this is a joke but more people read this section and i recon the people that do read this thread will appreciate this. its piss funny.

Ever need cheering up?...
watch your wedding video backwards
the night starts with you getting a root
You have a party and great time
you sober up with no hangover
and then you love the bit where you take the wedding ring off, 
go back down the isle, jump into a car and fck off with your mates!


----------



## Katherine (13/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i know this is a joke but more people read this section and i recon the people that do read this thread will appreciate this. its piss funny.
> 
> Ever need cheering up?...
> watch your wedding video backwards
> ...



Love it!

A man walks out to the street and catches a taxi just going by. He gets into the taxi, and the cabbie says, 

Perfect timing.. Youre just like Frank.

Passenger: Who?

Cabbie: Frank Feldman. Hes a guy who did everything right all the time. Like my coming along when you needed a cab, things happened like that to Frank Feldman every single time.

Passenger: There are always a few clouds over everybody.

Cabbie: Not Frank Feldman. He was a terrific athlete. He could have won the Grand-Slam at tennis. He could golf with the pros.. He sang like an opera baritone and danced like a Broadway star and you should have heard him play the piano. He was an amazing guy!

Passenger: Sounds like he was something really special.

Cabbie: Theres more. He had a memory like a computer. He remembered everybodys birthday. He knew all about wine, which foods to order and which fork to eat them with. He could fix anything. Not like me. I change a fuse, and the whole street blacks out. But Frank Feldman, he could do everything right.

Passenger: Wow, some guy then.

Cabbie: He always knew the quickest way to go in traffic and avoid traffic jams. Not like me, I always seem to get stuck in them. But Frank, he never made a mistake, and he really knew how to treat a woman and make her feel good. He would never answer her back even if she was in the wrong; and his clothing was always immaculate, shoes highly polished too He was the perfect man! He never made a mistake. No one could ever measure up to Frank Feldman.

Passenger: An amazing fellow. How did you meet him?

Cabbie: Well, I never actually met Frank. He died and I married his fu *& in' wife.


----------



## petesbrew (13/5/10)

Katie said:


> Love it!
> 
> A man walks out to the street and catches a taxi just going by. He gets into the taxi, and the cabbie says,
> 
> ...



The joke of the week. Thanks Katie!


----------



## bum (14/5/10)

Congrats, hb79!

Had a look through my tasting notes for this trip - up to the low 60s. Will see if family commitments will allow me to bump that up to over 70 in my last day and a half here. Seems unlikely but I'm keen to try.


----------



## drew9242 (14/5/10)

I musta say bum that is a good effort. Must have been really really Hard Yakka.


----------



## brettprevans (14/5/10)

really want/need to brew this weekend, but the kettle is off having an operation and wont be ready for 2 weeks. might have break out the old 15L pot and do a kit and bits/partial


----------



## Fourstar (14/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> might have break out the old 15L pot and do a kit and bits/partial



Minimash 2.5-3kg of grain, 15L boil for 60 mins with only 20-0min hop additions and top off with a kit at flameout.

Thats how i went about my 'get your kit off' entry (except i did a full boil). Worked out really well.


----------



## brettprevans (14/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Minimash 2.5-3kg of grain, 15L boil for 60 mins with only 20-0min hop additions and top off with a kit at flameout.
> 
> Thats how i went about my 'get your kit off' entry (except i did a full boil). Worked out really well.


yup pretty much what i wqas doing before i went full extract then partial then AG. as ive said before, you can make good beer with kits. just got to know how.

it will be great to get my kettle back after its sugery. no more giant thermowell interferring with my immersion chiller.


----------



## Katherine (14/5/10)

It's cold outside!


----------



## MitchDudarko (14/5/10)

Cold here too Katie!


----------



## Leigh (14/5/10)

Katie said:


> It's cold outside!



Mercury hasn't got above 12 all day here! On the bright side, good lagering temperature


----------



## Katherine (14/5/10)

Leigh said:


> Mercury hasn't got above 12 all day here! On the bright side, good lagering temperature



15 HERE AT THE MOMENT....

sun is still out... afternoon beer Im thinking!


----------



## raven19 (14/5/10)

Was not as cold here this morning as last night... arms were frozen at footy training...


----------



## warra48 (14/5/10)

Mrs warra is back home from 6 weeks spent in Sydney.
I feel totally whacked from repainting and cleaning the laundry, and getting the house back into some sanitary and tidy state.
I think I deserve a pint.


----------



## Katherine (14/5/10)

warra48 said:


> Mrs warra is back home from 6 weeks spent in Sydney.
> I feel totally whacked from repainting and cleaning the laundry, and getting the house back into some sanitary and tidy state.
> I think I deserve a pint.



how bigs your laundry?


----------



## bum (14/5/10)

Just got home from http://www.thetrappist.com/

Dude is all kinds of fucked up on beers I don't even remember the names of. I somehow managed to take notes though so I can rub it in later.

And it is unseasonably warm here.


----------



## Katherine (14/5/10)

bum said:


> Just got home from http://www.thetrappist.com/
> 
> Dude is all kinds of fucked up on beers I don't even remember the names of. I somehow managed to take notes though so I can rub it in later.
> 
> And it is unseasonably warm here.



Did someone just speak?????


----------



## bum (14/5/10)

I also brew. What is your point?


----------



## Katherine (14/5/10)

bum said:


> I also brew. What is your point?



Look I was just going along with everyone else on it if you wanted to take offence then do, none intended! I have brewed not brewing now! There are quite a few people on the AHB that are not brewing at the moment! So what was your point????? Obviously you hold grudges! Well done!


----------



## bum (15/5/10)

bum said:


> Had a look through my tasting notes for this trip - up to the low 60s. Will see if family commitments will allow me to bump that up to over 70 in my last day and a half here. Seems unlikely but I'm keen to try.


 
Made it. Currently drinking number 71 - Dogfish Head Midas Touch. It is pretty yuck to be honest (not even sure it is beer) but it still counts.


----------



## Pennywise (15/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I suspect you aren't the only one on this site who types with one hand..... :unsure:
> 
> Congrats - when the one of my mates knocked up his wife he announced to us all "My swimmers can swim!". A little too much info perhaps?
> 
> Since you are AG now then go for a Theakstons Old Peculier - an old ale that can be put down for a few years but isn't as big as a BW. If you enjoy Hobgoblin, you'll love the Old Peculier.



Ha ha ha funny stuff. Will have a search for that recipe, thanks.




Fourstar said:


> Look no further! :beerbang:
> 
> 
> Scaled Down Big V barleywine
> ...




Will also cosider this, although ATM I only have the capacity to boil a max of 12L. Will see if I can fiddle with it in BS and make it a 10L batch. The 15 hrs might be a bit tricky :unsure: Not sure I'd get a leave slip for that by SWMBO.


----------



## Maple (15/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Will also cosider this, although ATM I only have the capacity to boil a max of 12L. Will see if I can fiddle with it in BS and make it a 10L batch. The 15 hrs might be a bit tricky :unsure: Not sure I'd get a leave slip for that by SWMBO.


15 hours may have been to do with the amount of beer consumed and the fact there were 4 head brewers on the day, LOL


----------



## warra48 (15/5/10)

Katie said:


> how bigs your laundry?



Quite a good size. About 3 by 4 metres.
The hardest bit was painting the underside of the shelving in the cupboard! I'm not at my best up side down.


----------



## bum (16/5/10)

Just got home. Well, they finally did it. After 9 trips to the US Qantas finally lost some of my luggage (after making me miss my connection, of course).

Thankfully it wasn't the suitcase with the beer in it - however Customs had something to say about the volume and decided to take care of some of it for me. I have a difficult PM to write to someone.


----------



## Bribie G (16/5/10)

Just moved house and won't be able to do a grain brew for a week or so, I'm going to put down two toucan stout headbangers to tide me over, usual 9% screech juice.  I'll do them with Wyeast Irish at 24 degrees and they should be in the kegs within a week. :super: :super:


----------



## bum (17/5/10)




----------



## WarmBeer (17/5/10)

All thoughts of AHB being "too quiet" the last couple of weeks have just been dispersed.

Bum's back.


----------



## Fourstar (17/5/10)

WarmBeer said:


> All thoughts of AHB being "too quiet" the last couple of weeks have just been dispersed.
> 
> Bum's back.



minus some bottles of beers! h34r:


----------



## WarmBeer (17/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> minus some bottles of beers! h34r:


Was he playing "beer mule" for you?

My best mate is moving to Portland, Oregon end of the month for a couple of years. Prime craft brew area. Has promised to send me a "care package" for my birthday and christmas each year. I think I may have to start planning a trip of my own once he's all settled. :icon_chickcheers:

Edit: Just goggled "Portland Oregon Breweries":

- Deschutes
- Rogue
- Full Sail
- etc, etc

I think I just wet my pants a little bit in excitement :lol:


----------



## bum (17/5/10)

Deschutes Hop Henge IPA was one of the best beers of the trip. Really, really impressive beer.


----------



## Fourstar (17/5/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Was he playing "beer mule" for you?



Nope



bum said:


> Thankfully it wasn't the suitcase with the beer in it - *however Customs had something to say about the volume and decided to take care of some of it for me. I have a difficult PM to write to someone.*


----------



## WarmBeer (17/5/10)

bum said:


> Thankfully it wasn't the suitcase with the beer in it - however Customs had something to say about the volume and decided to take care of some of it for me. I have a difficult PM to write to someone.


How much did you try to bring in? What's the allowable volume?


----------



## bum (17/5/10)

The allowable volume is 2.25L. I'd heard this figure before but thought it related to duty free alcohol. I thought I'd just be able to pay excise or similar and she'd be apples. Apparently not. Only had to give up two bottles to get under that amount but I decided to be a selfish prick and have one of the bottles be one earmarked for someone else and the other be one of mine.


----------



## WarmBeer (17/5/10)

bum said:


> The allowable volume is 2.25L. I'd heard this figure before but thought it related to duty free alcohol. I thought I'd just be able to pay excise or similar and she'd be apples. Apparently not. Only had to give up two bottles to get under that amount but I decided to be a selfish prick and have one of the bottles be one earmarked for someone else and the other be one of mine.


2.25 lt, piffle! Did you not tell them about the 71 different beers surveyed over the last couple of weeks. How's a man meant to whittle that down to a measly 2.25lt. 2.25lt is just a nice amount for breakfast.


----------



## bum (17/5/10)

They are heartless bastards in Australian Customs. Taking hard-earned beer from a bloke doesn't have anything to do with any Australian custom I know of.


----------



## Katherine (17/5/10)

Im sore after one game on WII... boxing it was a tie. My 8 year old knocks them out in one round!


----------



## RdeVjun (17/5/10)

Toowoomba residents past and present may care to look away. Below is a picture of the Mauri Yeast factory in Stephen St, just around the corner from my pad and taken this very morning. This silo has been an industrial landmark for decades and most residents will recognise it but also the smells that the factory emits, some sweet and delicious, at other times a bit naff.


Coopers probably get much of their yeast from here, while 514 is certainly one of their more popular strains. The factory is still operating, just without the silo.

The ute in the mid- right came within a few feet of being snotted when the section being worked over and folded up by the excavator sprang a bit unexpectedly.


----------



## Screwtop (17/5/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Toowoomba residents past and present may care to look away. Below is a picture of the Mauri Yeast factory in Stephen St, just around the corner from my pad and taken this very morning. This silo has been an industrial landmark for decades and most residents will recognise it but also the smells that the factory emits, some sweet and delicious, at other times a bit naff.
> View attachment 38068
> 
> Coopers probably get much of their yeast from here, while 514 is certainly one of their more popular strains. The factory is still operating, just without the silo.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up, guess the stuff is tankered in these days, ahh the smell of urea (nitrogen) and malt extract in the morning. Nothing like it. :lol:

Screwy


----------



## RdeVjun (17/5/10)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks for the heads up, guess the stuff is tankered in these days, ahh the smell of urea (nitrogen) and malt extract in the morning. Nothing like it. :lol:
> 
> Screwy


Yeah, reckon so, there's always tankers in the driveway. There's even the old chute from the railway (extreme LHS of pic), heaven knows when that was last used, bet that gets knocked over next...
We're just east of them, only get a whiff on the odd occasion, usually in winter. Now that I'm a brewer I recognise just what that smell is!


----------



## brettprevans (17/5/10)

anyone else having issues getting a hold of chappo?


----------



## bum (17/5/10)

I'd imagine that anyone getting hold of Chappo would have "issues".


----------



## Katherine (18/5/10)

A man in Devan was successful in growing a crop of vibrators, he is now having a problem with squatters!


----------



## staggalee (18/5/10)

I don`t get it  

stagga.


----------



## bum (18/5/10)

Hmmm...had a glass bottle of an APA of mine Sunday night and it was drinking quite well. Just grabbed a PET from the same batch and it tastes like a kit beer.

I hope it is just a dirty bottle?


----------



## Fourstar (18/5/10)

bum said:


> Hmmm...had a glass bottle of an APA of mine Sunday night and it was drinking quite well. Just grabbed a PET from the same batch and it tastes like a kit beer.
> 
> I hope it is just a dirty bottle?




it was a leftover kit beer?!


----------



## bum (18/5/10)

Nah. It's not like a completely different beer. It is like the same beer but with that not quite sour/not quite sweet thing some kit beers have.

I'll do an A/B with one of each tomorrow night to see if there's still a difference.

[EDIT: just had another from the same bottle and even with a careful pour it presents like Chappo: with a ridiculous head. Leaning towards a bottle infection until the A/B tomorrow.]


----------



## petesbrew (19/5/10)

bum said:


> Nah. It's not like a completely different beer. It is like the same beer but with that not quite sour/not quite sweet thing some kit beers have.
> 
> I'll do an A/B with one of each tomorrow night to see if there's still a difference.
> 
> [EDIT: just had another from the same bottle and even with a careful pour it presents like Chappo: with a ridiculous head. Leaning towards a bottle infection until the A/B tomorrow.]


Passed on the beer last night, in favour of a red.
Nothing special - James Estate Shiraz 2006 - but damn it was good.


----------



## argon (19/5/10)

Heads up if you own a PS3… mine f*cked out on Sunday night. What’s known as the “Yellow Light of Death”. 

Was watching a bluray and the thing just stopped half way through, turned off, a small yellow light came on then the red light started flashing. Completely dead. Couldn’t start it up, couldn’t get the disc out. Had a look on the interweb and pretty much have to dismantle the whole thing and reflow the connections on the motherboard (Search Gilksy YLOD fix). Called Sony and said they’d resend a refurbed ps3 of the same model for $250 and 18 month warranty if I sent my one back in… No f*cken way!!! Bricked after 2 ½ years. Not impressed.

Anyhoo, I did the dismantle and reflow last night and it all works. Had to clean out a heap of dust. Took about 3 hours. Seems to be from overheating, poor airflow or dust. Some people on the net have suggested keeping the console horizontal and giving the vents a clean with a vacuum. Some have also said it makes no difference and it will either happen or not. Couldn’t hurt I guess to remove as much dust as possible. 

So hope this helps anyone.


----------



## Fourstar (19/5/10)

i'd doubt the dust would be the issue for it crapping out.

Sounds like a real PITA though, kidna like the XBOX 360s ring of death.


----------



## argon (19/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> i'd doubt the dust would be the issue for it crapping out.
> 
> Sounds like a real PITA though, kidna like the XBOX 360s ring of death.



Yep pretty much the same thing... IIRC the XBox issue was from the board flexing and the solder, or whatever, heating then cooling and contracting causing small cracks and losing connection (or I could be totally making that up) so sounds like the PS3 issue was pretty much the same. I don't think the dust was a cause of the breakdown, just a factor in restricting some of the airflow and cooling (again could be talking out of my arse) I have absolutely no idea about electronics and found this pretty simple to do.


----------



## petesbrew (19/5/10)

argon said:


> Heads up if you own a PS3… mine f*cked out on Sunday night. What’s known as the “Yellow Light of Death”.
> 
> Was watching a bluray and the thing just stopped half way through, turned off, a small yellow light came on then the red light started flashing. Completely dead. Couldn’t start it up, couldn’t get the disc out. Had a look on the interweb and pretty much have to dismantle the whole thing and reflow the connections on the motherboard (Search Gilksy YLOD fix). Called Sony and said they’d resend a refurbed ps3 of the same model for $250 and 18 month warranty if I sent my one back in… No f*cken way!!! Bricked after 2 ½ years. Not impressed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip argon, still saving up for one, so will go an extended warranty for situations like these.


----------



## argon (19/5/10)

Do a bit of a search on the net for the likelihood of this happening on the newer models. I don't think the the PS3 Slims (or whatever they're called) are all that prone to it happening. I have the old piano black 40GB. Supposedly the newer ones have a better cooling efficiency and are not as affected.

They are a pretty cool piece of kit though. I mostly use it for streaming through Tversity, so go without it is a PITA. Could fairly much take or leave the games at the moment. If i had 4 hours or so to play a game i'd probably brew instead!!


----------



## bum (19/5/10)

Yeah, they say the problem doesn't exist for the slims but they're too new to be sure, IMO. And have you seen how much smaller they are? Must have cut a heap out of them - there will be other problems I am sure.

While in the States I got MGS4, Fallout 3 and Brutal Legend, new, for $60 total. Pretty stoked.


----------



## argon (19/5/10)

bum said:


> Yeah, they say the problem doesn't exist for the slims but they're too new to be sure, IMO. And have you seen how much smaller they are? Must have cut a heap out of them - there will be other problems I am sure.
> 
> While in the States I got MGS4, Fallout 3 and Brutal Legend, new, for $60 total. Pretty stoked.




would love to get a slim.. but you're probably right... too new to know what problems there are. After opening up the 40gb there is alot of dead space inside... no wonder they could make it smaller. 

I'm about 3/4 way though MGS4... good game put it down about 10 months back and played through GTA4 Since finishing that haven't really had much motivation play anything else. Top game.


----------



## Kleiny (20/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone else having issues getting a hold of chappo?









Obviously not that flash at chopping up pics but this is where i reckon he might be

Kleiny


----------



## bum (20/5/10)

Needs more goats.


----------



## Katherine (20/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone else having issues getting a hold of chappo?



I guessing his working quite hard in his new posi!


----------



## bum (20/5/10)

The Suspended Goat?


----------



## Bribie G (20/5/10)

Hopefully he'll be at BABBs next week and I'll make sure he's travelling ok.

Hey back on line after a couple of weeks using tard kiosks at shopping centres (moved house)

Well as we power forward into the 21st century Internet speeds are blazin', monitors are ever expandin', memory is astoundin' but you *still* have to be a fecking *geek* to set it all up. My next machine will be a Mac.


----------



## drew9242 (20/5/10)

BribieG said:


> Hopefully he'll be at BABBs next week and I'll make sure he's travelling ok.
> 
> Hey back on line after a couple of weeks using tard kiosks at shopping centres (moved house)
> 
> ...



Where do you put your feet?


----------



## Maple (20/5/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Where do you put your feet?


thru that black box under the table, that way you get the mac sooner


----------



## jlm (20/5/10)

Chest freezer\kegorater died the other week, got another of ebay, same brand and size but different dimensions so the collar didn't fit. Which has left me with the celli's free ranging inside for the time being. Anyhoo, poured my regular thursday evening post work tipple and headed down for another just now to find about 18L of rye ESB pooling round the bottom and gas roaring out the tap. Seems I closed the lid in a manner that opened the tap.

Am now about to take a pint glass to scoop up a measure then bucket it out.


----------



## Bribie G (20/5/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Where do you put your feet?


Probably not too clear in the original shot but the keyboard and mouse are on a slide out thing so I just sit at the desk normally. So what about my cut up volleys? I love to get a pair of volleys and slice the tongue out, and throw away the shoe laces. They are honestly the most comfortable shoes you will ever wear. when the get too stinky after a couple of weeks I soak them in Sodium Perc overnight then run them through the washing machine and leave them in the sun for a couple of days. I always have three pairs rotating. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (20/5/10)

Next question is where did you put your laces?


----------



## bum (20/5/10)

So work called and asked me to come back from long service leave a week early to be the boss on a job 3 hours from home (a job they can't (won't) give me any details on or tell me who or how big my crew is or what equipment I'd have). At a time when I'm the only transport for my grandfather to go visit my grandmother in hospital.

This sucks kinda hard.


----------



## argon (20/5/10)

BribieG said:


> ...snip... So what about my cut up volleys? I love to get a pair of volleys and slice the tongue out, and throw away the shoe laces. They are honestly the most comfortable shoes you will ever wear....snip...
> 
> View attachment 38140




Volleys are the shit!!!... :super: when i was a kid... 11 through to about 16... i used to play alot of basketball... represented QLD as a junior till mum and dad told me it was time to get into the study.

Anyhoo... i used to wear volleys and all the other kids used to have reebok pumps and nike jordans and all that... running around a bloke wearing $400 hightops in the dunlops was always a highlight... gotta couple of photos i dug up recently pulling a move on some guy wearing jordans with my tongue out.... hahaha... love them volleys!!!


----------



## drew9242 (20/5/10)

BribieG said:


> Probably not too clear in the original shot but the keyboard and mouse are on a slide out thing so I just sit at the desk normally. So what about my cut up volleys? I love to get a pair of volleys and slice the tongue out, and throw away the shoe laces. They are honestly the most comfortable shoes you will ever wear. when the get too stinky after a couple of weeks I soak them in Sodium Perc overnight then run them through the washing machine and leave them in the sun for a couple of days. I always have three pairs rotating. :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 38140




Ohh yea i see, there is a bit of room down there at the bottom. Just had me wondering how you sit at it without getting a shite back.

PS: Nice idea about the volleys aswell. Might have to try that one day.


----------



## staggalee (21/5/10)

BribieG said:


> Probably not too clear in the original shot but the keyboard and mouse are on a slide out thing so I just sit at the desk normally. So what about my cut up volleys? I love to get a pair of volleys and slice the tongue out, and throw away the shoe laces. They are honestly the most comfortable shoes you will ever wear. when the get too stinky after a couple of weeks I soak them in Sodium Perc overnight then run them through the washing machine and leave them in the sun for a couple of days. I always have three pairs rotating. :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 38140



Your feet and ankles look very swollen and puffy there, is that fluid retention?

stagga.


----------



## RdeVjun (21/5/10)

Is that you Craig from Craig Tube, our hard cider man? :blink:


----------



## bum (21/5/10)

Sorry, our Craig is from Canada - otherwise he seems an exact fit!

Article itself is pretty scary. This shit is in Revelations, people!!!


----------



## petesbrew (21/5/10)

Oh man, I am so getting one of these things for my brewery. Come on it's got testimonials so it's gotta be legit!

http://earthcalm.com/pages/main.php


----------



## Maple (21/5/10)

petesbrew said:


> Oh man, I am so getting one of these things for my brewery. Come on it's got testimonials so it's gotta be legit!
> 
> http://earthcalm.com/pages/main.php


yeah, but it's only sterling silver, do they have an upgrade to stainless steel or copper?


----------



## petesbrew (21/5/10)

Maple said:


> yeah, but it's only sterling silver, do they have an upgrade to stainless steel or copper?


Dunno Maple, that could throw the energy field shielding proportions a bit outta whack.
I'm taken by the Wifi compatibility. I wonder if they do Bluetooth too?


----------



## Katherine (21/5/10)

BribieG said:


> Probably not too clear in the original shot but the keyboard and mouse are on a slide out thing so I just sit at the desk normally. So what about my cut up volleys? I love to get a pair of volleys and slice the tongue out, and throw away the shoe laces. They are honestly the most comfortable shoes you will ever wear. when the get too stinky after a couple of weeks I soak them in Sodium Perc overnight then run them through the washing machine and leave them in the sun for a couple of days. I always have three pairs rotating. :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 38140



Try these for 8 hours you will never look back!








staggalee said:


> Your feet and ankles look very swollen and puffy there, is that fluid retention?
> 
> stagga.



Dr Stagga!


----------



## petesbrew (21/5/10)

Screw AHB, I've found a new forum. OMG. This is awesome.

http://www.mast-victims.org/forum/index.ph...&topic=4767


----------



## Katherine (21/5/10)

View attachment frog.bmp


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/10)

staggalee said:


> Your feet and ankles look very swollen and puffy there, is that fluid retention?
> 
> stagga.



Yes and no Stagga, the full story is in "What's in the Glass Commercial" and it's scary reading.


----------



## cdbrown (21/5/10)

bum said:


> So work called and asked me to come back from long service leave a week early to be the boss on a job 3 hours from home (a job they can't (won't) give me any details on or tell me who or how big my crew is or what equipment I'd have). At a time when I'm the only transport for my grandfather to go visit my grandmother in hospital.
> 
> This sucks kinda hard.



My response would be no I can not.


----------



## Steve (21/5/10)

6.45 on a friday night, 49 members and only a handful (5 or 6) of regulars that I recognise.


----------



## bum (21/5/10)

boo hoo?


----------



## Steve (21/5/10)

bum said:


> boo hoo?



I think so, yeah, its a shame


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/10)

The Bribie Island Brewery has now moved:




Top spot, thinking of selling the second car as I can now walk or bus anywhere.


----------



## bum (22/5/10)

Now all you need to do let us know when you're going on holiday.

The internet is a bad place, Bribie.


----------



## goomboogo (22/5/10)

bum said:


> Now all you need to do let us know when you're going on holiday.
> 
> The internet is a bad place, Bribie.



Check out 'pleaserobme.com'. The holiday dates may already be there.


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/10)

bum said:


> Now all you need to do let us know when you're going on holiday.
> 
> The internet is a bad place, Bribie.


   




goomboogo said:


> Check out 'pleaserobme.com'. The holiday dates may already be there.



This is Bribie Island, I am on holiday  

Well hello what do we have here, a couple of Samoan 17 yo twink chubbies, welcome to big bear daddy's cave - do your mummies know you are out by yourselves?


----------



## drew9242 (22/5/10)

:icon_offtopic: 
Far out i have lived a sheltered beer life. Just started tasteing a few english ales and bitters, and far out they are good. I'm going to brew more of theses for sure. Put one down today, and many more to come. I think i will put the american ales on hold for a while.


----------



## jonocarroll (23/5/10)

Dear Australian Craft-Brew industry, Hotel industry, Government, and Public. Whichever of you is most responsible for the current state of (read: lack of) availability of good beers in generic eateries... Screw You! I just walked into a tiny (seats < 50 ppl) corner restaurant in outer Chicago and found Sierra Nevada Pale Ale and about half a dozen other craft beers on the printed menu (i.e. permanent), including Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA *ON TAP*, for US$6 a pint (16oz = 473ml) ... (quietly... :icon_drool2: ). Something really needs to be done about this - I didn't realise how bad we had it.

Dear American Hotel industry. 16oz should not be the smallest size beer one can order. <hiccup>. P.S. Well done on the beers!


----------



## bum (24/5/10)

So I got Fallout 3 pretty cheap a few weeks back and I just started playing it the other day. I though it was going to be all FPS but it turns out it is, like, all RPG, LOL. 

The thing is that it isn't sucking horribly. This = emergent level of nerd-dom?

(Using the word "emergent" is in no way proof positive.)


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/10)

I love Age of Empires II Conquerors pack. However it's getting too easy, even on the hard setting. I have AOE III Asian Dynasties but rarely play it, the maps are too small and the whole thing is a bit ponderous compared to AOE II where you can build up quickly and rush those red bastards.


----------



## Cocko (25/5/10)

Monocycle V8....


----------



## Fourstar (25/5/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Dear Australian Craft-Brew industry, Hotel industry, Government, and Public. Whichever of you is most responsible for the current state of (read: lack of) availability of good beers in generic eateries... Screw You! I just walked into a tiny (seats < 50 ppl) corner restaurant in outer Chicago and found Sierra Nevada Pale Ale and about half a dozen other craft beers on the printed menu (i.e. permanent), including Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA *ON TAP*, for US$6 a pint (16oz = 473ml) ... (quietly... :icon_drool2: ). Something really needs to be done about this - I didn't realise how bad we had it.
> 
> Dear American Hotel industry. 16oz should not be the smallest size beer one can order. <hiccup>. P.S. Well done on the beers!




Its Called mis-education. <_<


----------



## Fents (25/5/10)

Cocko said:


> Monocycle V8....




i'll see your mono v8 and raise you a YZF R1 Go Kart


----------



## Dave70 (25/5/10)

Cocko said:


> Monocycle V8....




Lucky for the operator they amended the original design..


----------



## Cocko (25/5/10)

Fents said:


> i'll see your mono v8 and raise you a YZF R1 Go Kart





 I fold!


----------



## bum (25/5/10)

bum said:


> So work called and asked me to come back from long service leave a week early to be the boss on a job 3 hours from home (a job they can't (won't) give me any details on or tell me who or how big my crew is or what equipment I'd have). At a time when I'm the only transport for my grandfather to go visit my grandmother in hospital.
> 
> This sucks kinda hard.


 

So the weak prick buckled and said he'd do it (arranged transport for the old bloke first, of course). 

I fucken drove 5ks short of 500 clicks today. And did 6 hours on tools. And gotta drive another 290km tomorrow. And (if I'm allowed further ands) I've gotta front OH&S and Environmental Safety audits tomorrow (audits it is known we will fail) on a job I know nothing about. (Gratuitous) and the accommodation the office has booked is 45km from the site. 

Dude is pissed.


----------



## staggalee (26/5/10)

......and now me car`s been stolen and I havta WALK 45 k`s to the site and I can only find one thong  

stagga.


----------



## petesbrew (26/5/10)

In Australia we have the Wiggles & Hi-5.

In Finland, they have Hevisaurus.
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/gall...61650161?page=1

Waiting anxiously for their world tour.


----------



## Pennywise (26/5/10)

Ha ha, reminds me of that stupid dinosour show a few years ago that was on at night. Can't be fucked serching for what it was called.

@ Stagga, I've got a spare sock you can borrow if it helps. I would like it back though as I only have one work boot and they wont let me on site without foot ware


----------



## staggalee (26/5/10)

Thanks, but if I wear socks with thongs, someone might mistake me for a pommy.  
Very generous offer tho.

stagga.


----------



## goomboogo (26/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Ha ha, reminds me of that stupid dinosour show a few years ago that was on at night. Can't be fucked serching for what it was called.
> 
> @ Stagga, I've got a spare sock you can borrow if it helps. I would like it back though as I only have one work boot and they wont let me on site without foot ware



Barney.


----------



## Maple (26/5/10)

goomboogo said:


> Barney.


Surely not at night. I was thinking that one with the Dino family - think it's called dinosaurs, funny enough, and Earl is the dad, that's all I remember. not the big gay purple f'er...


----------



## Pollux (26/5/10)

Dinosaurs is the one you are thinking of...

Link


----------



## Pennywise (27/5/10)

Yeah that's the one, I can't believe it was actually popular


----------



## petesbrew (27/5/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Yeah that's the one, I can't believe it was actually popular


That's right. You used to see the Happy meal toys used as Tow Bar ball covers.


----------



## Fourstar (27/5/10)

Maple said:


> Surely not at night. I was thinking that one with the Dino family - think it's called dinosaurs, funny enough, and Earl is the dad, that's all I remember. not the big gay purple f'er...



Not the mama! Not the Mama!


----------



## Pollux (27/5/10)

petesbrew said:


> That's right. You used to see the Happy meal toys used as Tow Bar ball covers.



They weren't happy meal toys but actually given as an inclusion for a kids works at Pizza Hut.......I have no idea why I can recall that, but I just remember playing with one at a pizza hut as a child.


----------



## Fourstar (27/5/10)

Pollux said:


> They weren't happy meal toys but actually given as an inclusion for a kids works at Pizza Hut.......I have no idea why I can recall that, but I just remember playing with one at a pizza hut as a child.



Wasn't that the land before time hand puppets?! (I had the set! )


----------



## Pollux (27/5/10)

mmmmm, now I'm confused.....


----------



## leiothrix (27/5/10)

Pizza Hut definitely did the Dinosaurs ones. I've probably still got a couple in a box under the house somewhere.

Rob.


----------



## Pennywise (27/5/10)

leiothrix said:


> I've probably still got a couple in a box under the house somewhere.
> 
> Rob.




Pizza's? They prolly wont be any good to eat now, though you may have a new yeast strain :unsure:


----------



## Pennywise (27/5/10)

Hey guess what, I have super speed internet at home now. I can load an AHB page in less than 10 mins, in fact it took just 2 seconds to load this page. Now I'd just like to say get fucked to Virgin broadband!


----------



## bum (28/5/10)

bum said:


> I fucken drove 5ks short of 500 clicks today. And did 6 hours on tools. And gotta drive another 290km tomorrow. And (if I'm allowed further ands) I've gotta front OH&S and Environmental Safety audits tomorrow (audits it is known we will fail) on a job I know nothing about. (Gratuitous) and the accommodation the office has booked is 45km from the site.


 
So. 

The audit ended up being preceded by a progress meeting with the big-knobs. I had not been warned. I had been on the job for a total of 6 hours. Was stoked. This job is months behind, a new program of works had been submitted the day prior and I had not seen it. Looked like a ******* idiot. 

Skipping forward to today - was instructed to work against our (shithouse) traffic management plan (and council (and possibly State) regulations) and was busted. Got bent over hardcore then was sold out by my manager in an official email. Supposed to cop the lot, apparently. 

Going to have to get my cards amended to Official Company Scapegoat.


----------



## Steve (29/5/10)

bum said:


> Skipping forward to today -



glad you did, the excitement was killing me


----------



## jonocarroll (29/5/10)

My test of willpower failed, just 10 miles outside of Washington D.C.. Brewpub. General store attached to brewpub. Awesome selection of wine and beer... this is but one shelf of the non-cold choices:










This is what $68.51 gets you in the USA ($20 of which was the Morimoto):



Stone - Morimoto Imperial Pilsner (yes, Iron Chef's Masaharu Morimoto)
Stone - Ruination IPA
Southern Tier - Hoppe Extra Pale Ale
BrewDog/Stone - bashah Black Belgian-style Double IPA
Lagunitas - Hop Stoopid Ale (102 IBU)
Southern Tier - jah-va Imperial Coffee Stout
6-pack Dogfish Head - 60 Minute IPA

I see good times ahead for me.

----------
Beer List: Week 1 (order of tasting)

1. Dogfish Head - 60 Minute IPA
2. New Belgium - Fat Tire Amber Ale
3. Three Floyds - Alpha King Pale Ale
4. Dark Horse - Crooked Tree IPA
5. Three Floyds - Black Heart English IPA (on cask)
6. North Coast Red Seal - Classic West Coast Pale Ale
7. Budweiser (lousy hotel bar)
8. Heineken (Imported of course, still - lousy hotel bar)
9. Franklins Brewpub - Bombshell (American) Blonde
10. Franklins Brewpub - Twisted Turtle English Pale Ale
11. Franklins Brewpub - Witty Twitty Belgian Wit
12. Franklins Brewpub - Biscuit de Miel Honey APA
13. Franklins Brewpub - Smoked Porter
14. Franklins Brewpub - Hop Zen American Strong Ale
15. Franklins Brewpub - Twisted Turtle English Pale Ale (on cask)
----------

7 more weeks to go.


----------



## bum (29/5/10)

Don't expect a tongue scraper from the Hop Stoopid. I enjoyed it but there is no way it tastes more than 60IBU.

Seems silly but check out a Wholefoods supermarket if you get near one. Some of them have a ridiculous selection, cheap and all refrigerated. Range usually rotates a little every few days too.


----------



## jonocarroll (29/5/10)

bum said:


> Don't expect a tongue scraper from the Hop Stoopid. I enjoyed it but there is no way it tastes more than 60IBU.


Duly noted. The Three Floyds Alpha King was pretty darn hoppy - but still not as bitter as some of the APAs I've made (unbalanced as they were).

I have to say, the 60 minute is a new experience in IPA for me - thoroughly balanced to the very end.

I'm so bringing home the Imperial Pilsner bottle. Empty of course.


----------



## bum (29/5/10)

Yeah, those ceramic Rogue bottles are magic. I've got one (XS IIPA) and every time I use it that bottle ends up being better than the rest of the batch somehow (I condition my beers in the dark so I'm doubting it is light strike). Weird but true.


----------



## bum (29/5/10)

Oh, I just noticed you can get North Coast beers. Try their RIS. It is really bloody nice.


----------



## bum (29/5/10)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1911132


----------



## jonocarroll (30/5/10)

bum said:


> Don't expect a tongue scraper from the Hop Stoopid. I enjoyed it but there is no way it tastes more than 60IBU.


Cheers again for the heads up - wouldn't have wanted to have too high hopes before drinking this.

Sipping it now, and it's a nice beer - in fact a pretty okay IIPA (some would argue too sweet) and at US$4.89/650ml @ 8% ABV - who can really complain, but the name 'Hop Stoopid' is a bit misleading... it should perhaps be 'Hop Having-A-Bit-Of-An-Off-Night-But-Still-Attending-Classes-Kind-Of-Intelligence'. Or at least 'Hop Can't-Count-IBUs'. 102 it ain't. Three Floyds Alpha King would take this beer out back and teach it some respect, <Elliott Gould voice>then TFAK would go to work on it<\EGV>.

I finally got around to SNPA today, and to be honest, I'm a little underwhelmed. I had assumed it would be a little more hoppy. That said, it's a great balanced beer with great mass appeal. Perhaps my threshold has increased even further - in which case I can give up on buying beer in Australia entirely and start throwing multiple 100g bags into my brews. Imperial IIPA (new style) here we come.

Outer D.C. is a much nicer place than outer Chicago. Inner D.C. is basically a tourist venue, while inner Chicago maintains some sort of working environment with tourist attractions. As a bonus, this time I managed to get more than a couple of photos of the White House with my 300mm without being shuffled off to the side by police. Fewer people in the photos this time though. I'm told that if you're out there taking photos, someone has you in their sight. Last time, I got photos of those someones and their equipment, and let me tell you - you don't mess with them.

Tomorrow - off to nowhereville (by modern standards), VA. Yippee. My choices may be rather limited, and I'm getting a lift there... hence the large purchase list in my earlier post.


----------



## bum (30/5/10)

I gotta say I went right off SNPA while there too. But thinking back on it now, a few weeks later, SNPA still kicks the shit out of _any_ supposed APA brewed in this country - but finding a good bottle here will always be an exercise fraught with peril.

If you get the chance you should try SN's Bigfoot Barleywine and any of the 30th Anniversary range. Much better beers.


----------



## bum (30/5/10)

Oooh. Eurovision just got all dramatic. Too heavy, Ukraine, too heavy.


----------



## bum (30/5/10)

Nice save, France.

(I'm talking to myself here, aren't I?)


----------



## petesbrew (31/5/10)

Eurovision... Too many ballads.
Turkey (with the robot angle grinder woman) was my fave, and Poland, with the (apple-biting hotties) probably the most stupid.


----------



## bum (31/5/10)

Nah, Turkey sounded like Linkin Park.

Armenia was, um, pretty good.


----------



## WarmBeer (31/5/10)

bum said:


> Nice save, France.
> 
> (I'm talking to myself here, aren't I?)




WarmBeer's scale of blokiness

Masculine...............................................................Feminine
|<------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+--------->|
Beer..................................................................Eurovision


----------



## bum (31/5/10)

Hummingbird Blonde is beer, innit? You blouse.


----------



## WarmBeer (31/5/10)

bum said:


> Hummingbird Blonde is beer, innit? You blouse.


Hummingbird: the only "beer" I've ever seen my little sister, lover of Corona's (only if with citrus) and that Pure Blonde shite, turn her nose up and state "That's insipid!"


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/6/10)

Later this year I'm going to Vietnam, and on the way I'll be spending the night at Singapore. Does anyone here know a reasonably priced place near the airport I can stay, to make it easier?


----------



## jonocarroll (1/6/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Later this year I'm going to Vietnam, and on the way I'll be spending the night at Singapore. Does anyone here know a reasonably priced place near the airport I can stay, to make it easier?


Expedia is your friend - Find Hotels near an Airport (Changi = SIN):

http://www.expedia.com.au/travel/hotel-reservations.aspx

Sort by class and you'll get some of the cheapest options. Without selecting dates, I see $48/night and $68/night a few times, but I guess it depends on what you want.


----------



## brettprevans (2/6/10)

considering applying for a job in healsville. bit of a hike for me. 45min on the motorbike each way. 10km longer than current trip into work, would probably need to trade the sports bike in for a cruiser. upside, it means id be near white rabbit brewery wohoo..... decisions decisions.

i also have a job interview today. be great to get the job, but it does mean id be a lot further away Mrs Parmas than i currently am (now about 400m from it). thats bad. and theres no decent hotles in carlton for microbrew i dont think.


----------



## petesbrew (2/6/10)

WarmBeer said:


> WarmBeer's scale of blokiness
> 
> Masculine...............................................................Feminine
> |<------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+--------->|
> Beer..................................................................Eurovision



Was going to hit back with a graph of my own. Honestly couldn't be arsed.


----------



## Katherine (2/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Was going to hit back with a graph of my own. Honestly couldn't be arsed.




I don't watch eurovision but drink beer! I know Im on a male dominated site but why do man need to make other men feel less by comparing them to women..!


----------



## brettprevans (2/6/10)

WarmBeer said:


> WarmBeer's scale of blokiness
> 
> Masculine...............................................................Feminine
> |<------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+--------->|
> Beer..................................................................Eurovision






petesbrew said:


> Was going to hit back with a graph of my own. Honestly couldn't be arsed.


variation of WarmBeer's scale of blokiness

Masculine.............................................................Feminine
|<------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+--------->|
Hitting back with Own graph.............................................not hitting back

h34r: 
kidding mate. coudltn help it. not sure why EV is girly. isnt it just 'world music'? not that i watched it. i had no interest.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Was going to hit back with a graph of my own. Honestly couldn't be arsed.






Katie said:


> I don't watch eurovision but drink beer! I know Im on a male dominated site but why do man need to make other men feel less by comparing them to women..!


Okay people, put the pitchforks away.

It was just a lighthearted jab at Bum watching the Eurovision song contest, something I personally would rather go get my fillings re-drilled than sit through. Vive le difference. Evolution through selection. Different strokes for different folks.

As for my "scale of blokiness", I spent more time trying to work out how to format the font into fixed-width spacing than I did on reflecting how I could best make other brewers feel less by comparing them to anyone.

And no, misogyny is not inherent in my personality, just ask anybody who has met me.


----------



## Katherine (2/6/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Okay people, put the pitchforks away.
> 
> It was just a lighthearted jab at Bum watching the Eurovision song contest, something I personally would rather go get my fillings re-drilled than sit through. Vive le difference. Evolution through selection. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> ...



I didnt think you would be! Its just the comparison men make a lot! It shits me.


----------



## petesbrew (2/6/10)

Katie said:


> I didnt think you would be! Its just the comparison men make a lot! It shits me.


Geez, Now I wish I DID make a graph! 

Here we go...





As you can see WB, I really couldn't be arsed.

edit: Actually Top gear should've been a bit closer to beerfest.


----------



## brettprevans (2/6/10)

and you've made eurovision the same as better homes and gardens. i think you shot yourself in the foot.


----------



## petesbrew (2/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> and you've made eurovision the same as better homes and gardens. i think you shot yourself in the foot.


Ah yes, but there were too many ballads this year.


----------



## jonocarroll (2/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Geez, Now I wish I DID make a graph!
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> ...


You failed to include Man vs. Wild... I'll need to revoke your man-card for that offense.

My beer-count is getting a little high for the one and a half weeks I've been here. At this rate I'll overtake bum's total late next week. Then again, I've given all the talks I need to give (total time 3 hours) so I guess I can relax.... I was very wrong about Anchor Steam - much milder than I presumed.


----------



## Fourstar (2/6/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I was very wrong about Anchor Steam - much milder than I presumed.



yeah, its a pretty 'simple' kind of beer isn't it. ive had a few HB examples of cal commons and they completly miss the mark.

a simple malt bill like the below would do it justice.

89% Ale
5% Med Crystal
5% Amber/biscuit
1% Brown

I always seem to get alot of choc characters form HB examples. Nothing about it in the guidelines or in the commercial example. Its just a toasty copper coloured ale-come-lager. Oh, with the signature NB hops of course.


----------



## bum (2/6/10)

I've only had their porter but I understand it to be the same primary(?). It was throwing off flavours all over the place. Figured the lighter grain bill would make it worse so I skipped the steam.


----------



## Katherine (2/6/10)

Does it make me wierd not wanting to see sex in the city????


----------



## WarmBeer (2/6/10)

Katie said:


> Does it make me wierd not wanting to see sex in the city????


Nope, just consult the revised version of WarmBeers non-gender-stereotype scale of blokawesomeness:

WarmBeer's scale of awesomeness

Awesome........................................................Less Then Awesome
|<------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+---------+--------->|
Beer or...............................................................Eurovision
NWTSSITC*...................................................................SITC

* NWTSSITC - Not Wanting To See Sex In The City


----------



## bum (2/6/10)

Let me just point out that I am strongly at the awesome end of the scale on this issue but why is it that no who likes (or talks about) that show knows what the **** it is called?


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/6/10)

Have you considered the show's demographic?


----------



## petesbrew (2/6/10)

Yeah, and Kim Catrall was so much better in Police Academy.


----------



## Katherine (2/6/10)

Im not much of a television watcher! I can sit through Sex in the city no probs just wouldnt see it at the movies... 

I dont like watching Top Gear either!


----------



## Pennywise (2/6/10)

Katie said:


> Does it make me wierd not wanting to see sex in the city????



No, of course not



Katie said:


> I dont like watching Top Gear either!




This is what makes you wierd


----------



## Katherine (2/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> No, of course not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did enjoy the Vietnam one though! I love Man Vs Wild but he is getting boring now!


----------



## Pennywise (2/6/10)

I Like watching Man Vs Wild, sorta like a comedy really with the accent and all. Top gear all the way though, those guys have every mans dream job, you get to drive awesome cars and act like you were 15 all over again


----------



## Katherine (2/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I Like watching Man Vs Wild, sorta like a comedy really with the accent and all. Top gear all the way though, those guys have every mans dream job, you get to drive awesome cars and act like you were 15 all over again



See I do understand difference between men and women, that just doesnt excite me but I can understand how it would excite a male!


----------



## bum (2/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Yeah, and Kim Catrall was so much better in Police Academy.


 
I'm pretty sure you meant Big Trouble in Little China.


----------



## Pennywise (2/6/10)

I think I've lost my pants


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/10)

bum said:


> I'm pretty sure you meant Big Trouble in Little China.


I definitely have to watch that movie again.


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/10)

Ha ha, shut up Mr Burton


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/10)

There is way too many pepper corns in my soup


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/10)

Camry drivers shit me. Everytime I'm on the road, camrys come along just to F##K my day!
4WDers are almost as bad, but at least they know what a F##ing accelerator pedal is for.

Camry... Japan's answer to volvo. (well they've got Subaru too, but Camry takes the cake)


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Camry drivers shit me. Everytime I'm on the road, camrys come along just to F##K my day!
> 4WDers are almost as bad, but at least they know what a F##ing accelerator pedal is for.
> 
> Camry... Japan's answer to volvo. (well they've got Subaru too, but Camry takes the cake)


I love camry's. ive owned 2 coronas, 1 camry (wide bodies station wageon to boot!) and now a 2006 Rav 4. so i must piss you off to no end. oh and i ride a motorbike and filter in stopped traffic (I wont mention lane splitting).


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/10)

Filtering in stopped traffic is about the only thing most motorbike riders do that don't piss me off. It's the filtering in moving traffic that's f**kin' stupid. (Pls note I said most, occasionally you do come across a bike rider with a head on his/her shopulders).


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I love camry's. ive owned 2 coronas, 1 camry (wide bodies station wageon to boot!) and now a 2006 Rav 4. so i must piss you off to no end. oh and i ride a motorbike and filter in stopped traffic (I wont mention lane splitting).


My wife owned a 79-81 ish corona. Wasn't writing them off. Only Camrys... and their drivers.
Geez CM2, what can I say?!

Ps. Ever noticed how you never see a hotted up Camry?



Homebrewer79 said:


> Filtering in stopped traffic is about the only thing most motorbike riders do that don't piss me off. It's the filtering in moving traffic that's f**kin' stupid. (Pls note I said most, occasionally you do come across a bike rider with a head on his/her shopulders).


+1.


----------



## Fourstar (3/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Ps. Ever noticed how you never see a hotted up Camry?



You obviously havnt spent any time in Melbournes CBD! 

Infact i saw a camry club on the day of the british ales comp out in backwater belgrave too! doing a 'cruise'.


----------



## MarkBastard (3/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Camry drivers shit me. Everytime I'm on the road, camrys come along just to F##K my day!
> 4WDers are almost as bad, but at least they know what a F##ing accelerator pedal is for.
> 
> Camry... Japan's answer to volvo. (well they've got Subaru too, but Camry takes the cake)



What Camrys with tissue boxes on the back parcel shelf. I would make a racial stereotype as to what race drives these cars but that would be racist, so I won't.


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Ps. Ever noticed how you never see a hotted up Camry?



Actually I just remembered I have seen one with massive custom graphics plastered on the side doors. Honestly, why that car wasn't featured in a car show is beyond me. 
The bog standard grey paint really went well with the Snoopy (in lying-down-on-kennel-roof pose) graphics.


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> What Camrys with tissue boxes on the back parcel shelf. I would make a racial stereotype as to what race drives these cars but that would be racist, so I won't.


I like the ones with Disney toys stuck all over the dash. Pity the passenger who'd have their eyes gouged out by by Mickey & Minnie Mouse in the event of an accident.


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/10)

i has 2 x 83 coronas. 1 was 5speed manual rear wheel drive. i replaced everything under boonet when the egine died and then it went like the clappers. it got written off (not my fault), i bought another corona and xferred the engine etc over to the new one (ewhich was an auto  

ive seen people try and hot up camry's. it doesnt work. althought my camry has an awsome sound system in it. had about $4k of gear in it. ahh my young and carefree days...


----------



## Pollux (3/6/10)

Ahhhh, Camrys.......I suggest you start paying attention to who is driving them, it won't take long to notice a pattern......To give you an idea, the high rollers carpark at work is full of them.....


----------



## warra48 (3/6/10)

I had a Camry as my company vehicle in WA from 1993.

Drove out to Hyden (Wave Rock) one weekend, and wanted to see what the thing would do flat tack.
Once I was about 150 km out from Perth, I floored the accelarator on a long straight stretch of road. It accelerated nicely up to about 160 kph. Then the ridiculously programmed computer chip decided that was fast enough, and if I kept accelerating, it would only burn way too much fuel. It took about 5 minutes more to get the damned thing up to 180 kph. I gave up after that.

Compare that to my 2 litre Subaru Impreza, which got up to 190 kph inside a 1 km stretch of road, and still accelerating.

I know which car I would rather have. I replaced that Subaru with a 2.5 litre one, and I love it. Great cars.


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/10)

Pollux said:


> Ahhhh, Camrys.......I suggest you start paying attention to who is driving them, it won't take long to notice a pattern......To give you an idea, the high rollers carpark at work is full of them.....




Smurfs?


----------



## Katherine (3/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Smurfs?




Is Smurfet lucky or unlucky?


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/10)

Dunno, but this smurf looks lucky


----------



## Katherine (3/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Dunno, but this smurf looks lucky



Apparently the papa smurf is the only one that has as he has no tail...


----------



## Airgead (3/6/10)

Katie said:


> Apparently the papa smurf is the only one that has as he has no tail...



Don't ask me how or why but I ended up watching a smurf porn once (I said don't ask). A bunch of Europeans dressed up in smurf (and smurfette) suits and covered in blue paint. It was very disturbing. Especially when the blue paint started to run and come off everywhere. It looked like they were melting.

Though the la la la la la la smurf theme they played through the whole thing made a change from the usual boom chika wow wow soundtrack.


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/10)

It wasn't these guy's was it?






I think I've seen it :lol:


----------



## warra48 (4/6/10)




----------



## Katherine (4/6/10)

Airgead said:


> Don't ask me how or why but I ended up watching a smurf porn once (I said don't ask). A bunch of Europeans dressed up in smurf (and smurfette) suits and covered in blue paint. It was very disturbing. Especially when the blue paint started to run and come off everywhere. It looked like they were melting.
> 
> Though the la la la la la la smurf theme they played through the whole thing made a change from the usual boom chika wow wow soundtrack.



I want to see it... sounds quite funny! 

Something I saw on the train yesterday made me think about this!

Do Midgets/Dwarfs have private parts to there proportion or normal size?????


----------



## Fourstar (4/6/10)

Katie said:


> Do Midgets/Dwarfs have private parts to there proportion or normal size?????



Hung like a midget! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/10)

FFS its not hard to use the recipe database


----------



## Fourstar (4/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> FFS its not hard to use the recipe database



The Profile picture says everything! :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (4/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> FFS its not hard to use the recipe database


Think I've found whenever I have a little f##kup entering an amount (usually the yeast part), it creates a new entry.

But that looks pretty watery hey? edit (well, one of them is)


----------



## Katherine (4/6/10)

it can be a bit of a shit to use!


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Think I've found whenever I have a little f##kup entering an amount (usually the yeast part), it creates a new entry.


well maybe its changed. ive never had that issue (that i remember) and ive edited my recipes plenty.

just having a gripe. 

cant wait for knock off....then go straight to work for my parents till 9:30pm. yay. <_<


----------



## Katherine (4/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> well maybe its changed. ive never had that issue (that i remember) and ive edited my recipes plenty.
> 
> just having a gripe.
> 
> cant wait for knock off....then go straight to work for my parents till 9:30pm. yay. <_<




mmmm fish and chips!


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/10)

Katie said:


> mmmm fish and chips!


yeah its ok if your not having to cook them for 3.5hrs after a full day at work proper. 

might have a cajun fish souvlaki for dinner.


----------



## raven19 (4/6/10)

Just got back from a volunteer tree planting session in the Parklands.

We planted a whole 15 trees. Here was me thinking we will plant at least 200.

It turned into more of a marketing exercise (with Photo's etc) than anything else.

Did get to spend some time chatting with some underprivileged kids - so some time well spent in that regard.

(I hope I passed on some kind of good wisdom!)


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/10)

raven19 said:


> Did get to spend some time chatting with some underprivileged kids - so some time well spent in that regard.
> 
> (I hope I passed on some kind of good wisdom!)


like not to aerate hot wort, use good yeast and RDWHHB? :lol:


----------



## Pollux (4/6/10)

mmmmm, magna does not equal boat.....

After driving to the shops and back today I now have a flashing aircon light and an intermittent battery light....You mean I shouldn't drive up a hill that has 3 inches of rain flowing down it??


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/10)

Pollux said:


> mmmmm, magna does not equal boat.....


i didnt think magna = car either? :lol: kidding


----------



## Fourstar (4/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i didnt think magna = car either? :lol: kidding



What about me! 

Too bad the VR-X is gettin traded in soon for a Jazz! h34r: Haha!


----------



## MVZOOM (4/6/10)

I have a 5spd Magna Sport, it's a great have-when-you-have-young-kids-that-ruin-car car....


----------



## Pollux (4/6/10)

exactly.


----------



## Pennywise (4/6/10)

So what's going to happen to my VZ 5.7L Commo? I've survived so far with a 3yo and a now 4 week old, worst I've had so far is food crumbs everywhere


----------



## Pollux (4/6/10)

You just jinxed yourself for a projectile vomit from the 4wo all over the parcel shelf, you're aware of this right??


----------



## Airgead (4/6/10)

Katie said:


> I want to see it... sounds quite funny!



This link http://www.buzzfeed.com/buzz/Smurf_Porn has a link to a short clip from the film. Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## MVZOOM (5/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> So what's going to happen to my VZ 5.7L Commo? I've survived so far with a 3yo and a now 4 week old, worst I've had so far is food crumbs everywhere



Mate, it just depends how much stress you want to put yourself through. I love my cars clean and tidy. I jump in the Magna and it does my head in... now, I could freak out about it and vacuum every third day (wipe down, empty rubbish, etc etc), or just buy a cheap car, throw full rubber mats through the back and give it a good clean every couple of weeks to stop the rodents getting in. So given the fact we had 3 under 3.5 y/o and I worked a lot interstate etc, I really didnt need the stress of yelling at the mrs to keep the car clean.

Choosing which battles to fight has become a mantra in my house....!


----------



## Leigh (7/6/10)

Oh, feeling good today...finally put down a brew yesterday to break my brewing drought, first brew since September last year! Felt good, even if it was just a partial!

Hopefully will be able to arc up the HERMS in a few weekends time and do a full mash!

Oh the freedom of being single again


----------



## WarmBeer (7/6/10)

Leigh said:


> Oh, feeling good today...finally put down a brew yesterday to break my brewing drought, first brew since September last year! Felt good, even if it was just a partial!
> 
> Hopefully will be able to arc up the HERMS in a few weekends time and do a full mash!
> 
> Oh the freedom of being single again


Get back on that horse, buddy!

Erm, umm, I meant the brewing, not your ex :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (8/6/10)




----------



## Airgead (8/6/10)

Dude. I just had to put enter sandman on after that. Now the guys who share my office are lookign at me strangely as I rock out.


----------



## Pennywise (8/6/10)

****, just realised I left half my lunch at home. Was gonna have chicken shnitzel sangas but left the bred & lettuce at home, now all I've got is 2 shnitzels and half a tomato, oh and some 2 min noodles in the cupboard. This is shithouse, I was lookin' forward to luch


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

Dude. Tomato sandwich with schnitzels as the bread.

Reminds me of the Double Down I got at KFC in the States. Two slices of bacon, two slices of cheese, two deep fried chicken breasts instead of a bun. Sounds great but it was pretty gross.


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> ****, just realised I left half my lunch at home. Was gonna have chicken shnitzel sangas but left the bred & lettuce at home, now all I've got is 2 shnitzels and half a tomato, oh and some 2 min noodles in the cupboard. This is shithouse, I was lookin' forward to luch


just the shnitzels up into peices , dice the tomato, and combine with cooked 2 min noodles. I suppose you could go to a 7/11 or an IGA or something and buy a breadroll. 

bugger im hungry now.


----------



## jonocarroll (8/6/10)

bum said:


>




... from January *THIS YEAR* ...





QuantumBrewer said:


> Take this, scrollbar!


And even using the exact same image location... dude! Not cool. <_< 

<semi-apologies to people with broken scrollbars now... blame bum>


----------



## jonocarroll (8/6/10)

bum said:


> Reminds me of the Double Down I got at KFC in the States. Two slices of bacon, two slices of cheese, two deep fried chicken breasts instead of a bun. Sounds great but it was pretty gross.


Ugh. You ate one? I feel sick driving past the store.






Comic book 'Double Down' ad campaign: http://www.comicsalliance.com/2010/04/12/K...-comic-book-ad/


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/10)

NFI what the image location post is about. pls explain


edit:

re food. im all for subbing out bread for something else, but the double down sounds gross. sushi burger rocks. sushi rice 'buns' on the outside instead of bread and lovely sushi/sashimi on the inside.

pic


edit2:
hello kitty sushi is just creepy


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/6/10)




----------



## jonocarroll (8/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> NFI what the image location post is about. pls explain


He not only posted a picture that I had already posted (somewhat forgivable in this black hole of internet uselessness) but he hotlinked the exact same file from the exact same site that I did. The implication is that he found that file when I posted it (very small image site). It's like me going through img.monorail's month-old archives and posting the front page pictures one after another.

I'm gonna go 'find' some original content.


----------



## Fents (8/6/10)

bum said:


> Dude. Tomato sandwich with schnitzels as the bread.
> 
> Reminds me of the Double Down I got at KFC in the States. Two slices of bacon, two slices of cheese, two deep fried chicken breasts instead of a bun. Sounds great but it was pretty gross.




lol you actually tried one? your a bit crazier than i realised.

edit - you coming to the swap as a non swapper? its what they want...


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/6/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> He not only posted a picture that I had already posted (somewhat forgivable in this black hole of internet uselessness) but he hotlinked the exact same file from the exact same site that I did. The implication is that he found that file when I posted it (very small image site). It's like me going through img.monorail's month-old archives and posting the front page pictures one after another.
> 
> I'm gonna go 'find' some original content.



Looks like you're using your time exploring another country well.


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

Wow, dudeman takes this shit seriously, huh?

FORMAL APOLOGY: I saw the Metallica/cats image posted elsewhere immediately prior to posting here and did a (completely unethical, apparently) cut and paste. I knew I'd seen it before but mistakenly assumed it was in the deleted No Topic thread. Sorry, dickhead. Back on the ignore list you go.

Fents, I'll leave my case swap debut for when I've got a beer I'd let anyone else drink.


----------



## Fents (8/6/10)

bum said:


> Fents, I'll leave my case swap debut for when I've got a beer I'd let anyone else drink.



Not buying that excuse sorry. Just roll up and drink our beer, there will be that much beer we wont know what to do with it. (well i will dunno bout the rest of the crew.)


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> He not only posted a picture that I had already posted (somewhat forgivable in this black hole of internet uselessness) but he hotlinked the exact same file from the exact same site that I did. The implication is that he found that file when I posted it (very small image site). It's like me going through img.monorail's month-old archives and posting the front page pictures one after another.
> 
> I'm gonna go 'find' some original content.


ahhh i c.



Fents said:


> Not buying that excuse sorry. Just roll up and drink our beer, there will be that much beer we wont know what to do with it. (well i will dunno bout the rest of the crew.)


Hey Bum, if its like the last one, there was like 15 and 20 kegs. ok slight overstatementt, but ive never been to a swap where there isnt more than enough beer or where there isnt a variation in the quality of beer.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/6/10)

bum said:


> Fents, I'll leave my case swap debut for when I've got a beer I'd let anyone else drink.


No need to include yourself in the swap...

There's a couple of other guys (Rook, CM2, Maple, I'm looking at you) whose *beers aren't good enough* that they want to include them in this swap, but we still let them come along :lol: 

Come along, have a beer, have a laugh, get away from significant other and child-things for an afternoon.

Plus, it's a good chance to put faces to nicknames, try some other people's beers, get some objective feedback on your own beers, and eat large amounts of porcine products.


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

Very much looking forward to attending a swap but between travel, working away from home, and being busy with family shit time away from SWMBO would be poor form right now - plus I used up all my fun-tokens in the US. And my mum brought me up better than to turn up to my first swap empty-handed - current non-swapping attendees have proven themselves, I am sure.


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/10)

WarmBeer said:


> There's a couple of other guys (Rook, CM2, Maple, I'm looking at you) whose *beers aren't good enough* that they want to include them in this swap, but we still let them come along :lol:



<_< funny man.

:lol: nah kidding

I dont think im even attending the swap this time. this will be the first swap ive missed in the last 5 or 6. so i dont feel bad.


----------



## Maple (8/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> <_< funny man.
> 
> :lol: nah kidding
> 
> I dont think im even attending the swap this time. this will be the first swap ive missed in the last 5 or 6. so i dont feel bad.



Actually, you missed about four-fifths of the last one IIRC...  

It's actually a good thing I'm not in the swap this time - I've been very much in 'experimental stage' for the last few months. (btw, if you take all the good bits on an AIPA, and all the good bits of a robust porter, and create a super-winter-warmer, well again, good thing I'm not swapping...


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/10)

interesting article on food and chef's getting stoned (if your that way inclined of course). well to be more accurate, chefs cooking food that they and tohers would like to eat if they were stoned.


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

Can't you just _buy_ Tim-Tams?


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/10)

bum said:


> Can't you just _buy_ Tim-Tams?


not my idea of munchies food. 

today was certainly a day for wet weather gear on the bike.....alas I didnt wear mine.


----------



## petesbrew (9/6/10)

bum said:


> Wow, dudeman takes this shit seriously, huh?
> 
> FORMAL APOLOGY: I saw the Metallica/cats image posted elsewhere immediately prior to posting here and did a (completely unethical, apparently) cut and paste. I knew I'd seen it before but mistakenly assumed it was in the deleted No Topic thread. Sorry, dickhead. Back on the ignore list you go.
> 
> Fents, I'll leave my case swap debut for when I've got a beer I'd let anyone else drink.


At least you weren't dumb enough to see a label, copy/paste it to your label and then repost it ON THE SAME Labels & Logo's thread.
I stand guilty as charged! h34r: I still owe ATOMT a beer for that plagarism of a plagarism.


----------



## Katherine (9/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> interesting article on food and chef's getting stoned (if your that way inclined of course). well to be more accurate, chefs cooking food that they and tohers would like to eat if they were stoned.






bum said:


> Can't you just _buy_ Tim-Tams?



If there microwaved with icecream and mushed up they are!


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/10)

What your . Thank God they didn't have Fitness First, Fernwood or Berocca in those days.


----------



## Katherine (10/6/10)

What to have for lunch... Im starving


----------



## Pennywise (10/6/10)

I came home early to take the little tacker to the nurse. So I just chucked some chicken chippeis in the open.


----------



## Katherine (10/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I came home early to take the little tacker to the nurse. So I just chucked some chicken chippeis in the open.



what are they?


----------



## Pennywise (10/6/10)

You don't know what chicken chippeis are? Shame shame shame Katie. They're little chip shaped (well, they look more like twisties really) pieces of chicken covered in spicy crunchy stuff. I used to eat them all the time when I was a kid, just found them in Coles a few weeks ago after not seeing them for years. Have to admit though, the ones I used to buy from the fish 'n' chip shop when I was a kid were heaps better, these ones from Coles are still very good though


----------



## Katherine (10/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> You don't know what chicken chippeis are? Shame shame shame Katie. They're little chip shaped (well, they look more like twisties really) pieces of chicken covered in spicy crunchy stuff. I used to eat them all the time when I was a kid, just found them in Coles a few weeks ago after not seeing them for years. Have to admit though, the ones I used to buy from the fish 'n' chip shop when I was a kid were heaps better, these ones from Coles are still very good though




Stop it...


----------



## brettprevans (10/6/10)

the chicken chippie ad was good.

mourish little buggers they are


----------



## Fourstar (10/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I dont think im even attending the swap this time. this will be the first swap ive missed in the last 5 or 6. so i dont feel bad.



My 1st memory/impressions of CM2 where.. so he's the bloke who has the swap beers in the pink huggies nappy boxes! :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (10/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> the chicken chippie ad was good.
> 
> mourish little buggers they are


No we're not! No we're not!!!

Chicken Chippies are right up there next to Dim Sims and Chiko Rolls in pure awesomeness.
I'm hungry now.


----------



## brettprevans (10/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> No we're not! No we're not!!!
> 
> Chicken Chippies are right up there next to Dim Sims and Chiko Rolls in pure awesomeness.
> I'm hungry now.



No we're not! No we're not!!! yup ecactly what i was thinkging.

chen wah dims sims are the best brand. they are awsome. took a bag of them to the last case swap at kleiny's. they dont last long.

and big pat fish and chip springrolls with good soy sauce (like ketchup manis or thick soy sauce). ROCKS!

new chicko rolls are meh. old recipe was better.


----------



## Katherine (10/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> No we're not! No we're not!!!
> 
> Chicken Chippies are right up there next to Dim Sims and Chiko Rolls in pure awesomeness.
> I'm hungry now.



Oh stop it... chicko rolls YUCK I dont mind the dim sims I love the story behind those competing against the aussie meat pie ... the guys is loaded now! Ive never heard of chicken chippies! Then I didnt grow up on junk food! 

I just ate a kebab though... I feel ill!


----------



## Airgead (10/6/10)

Katie said:


> Then I didnt grow up on junk food!
> 
> I just ate a kebab though... I feel ill!



A good kebab isn't junk food.

In fact tonight is kebab night.. we get one after doing the shopping. A freshly cooked lamb shish. Mine with tripple chilli (2 roasted chillis, chilli sauce and chilli flakes). Absolute heaven.

We've been going there years so the guy even makes the bread fresh for us.

Mmmmmmm....kebabs.

I'm hungry now.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> No we're not! No we're not!!!
> 
> Chicken Chippies are right up there next to Dim Sims and Chiko Rolls in pure awesomeness.
> I'm hungry now.



The mob who make Chico rolls also do a Chico-sized spring roll. I used to get them at the snack bar at the station until it closed down and got replaced by a boost juice bar for metrosexuals and silly silly silly little gen Y girls. These spring rolls are so bad they are awesome, sort of a savoury paste in a tube of chico type deep fried pastry. I really missed them then I found them in the supermarket, the cabbagey gooey paste just oozes down your throat like the ultimate comfort food. Totally devoid of vitamins or any sort of valuable nutrition. I eat them two at a time. :icon_drool2: 
Really ought to check up on one of those funeral plans that are on TV all the time nowadays.


Edit: I just scored a copy of Helliconia 3 (Winter) and it has a map of the Planet - would have been useful in the first two books, with so many towns, cities and locations to keep in mind.


----------



## brettprevans (10/6/10)

Katie said:


> Oh stop it... chicko rolls YUCK I dont mind the dim sims I love the story behind those competing against the aussie meat pie ... the guys is loaded now! Ive never heard of chicken chippies! Then I didnt grow up on junk food!
> 
> I just ate a kebab though... I feel ill!


dim sims arent junk h34r: staple for saturday lunch when the old man looked after us as kids (chef shiftwork), was steamed dim sim sandwiches, fresh bread with soy and lettuce (and maybe a little cheese). :icon_drool2: 

now that mum and dad also do gluten free at their fish and chip shop, they even make their own dimmies now. tasty little things.


----------



## Airgead (10/6/10)

BribieG said:


> The mob who make Chico rolls also do a Chico-sized spring roll.



My BIL used to work in the chico factory. He used to love his chico rolls. Stopped eating them after his first day on the job. Hasn't had one since.

Apparently what goes into a chico roll is pretty bad but what goes into a chico fish cake (which I had never even heard of) is absolutely unspeakable. His description was "the stuff thats too bad to go on the cat food line".


----------



## petesbrew (10/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Edit: I just scored a copy of Helliconia 3 (Winter) and it has a map of the Planet - would have been useful in the first two books, with so many towns, cities and locations to keep in mind.


Just wiki'd it, looks like my next few books to read.
I just finished Dwarves :Markus Heitz, and am waiting for the sequel to arrive (www.bookdepository.co.uk)


----------



## Katherine (10/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> dim sims arent junk h34r: staple for saturday lunch when the old man looked after us as kids (chef shiftwork), was steamed dim sim sandwiches, fresh bread with soy and lettuce (and maybe a little cheese). :icon_drool2:
> 
> now that mum and dad also do gluten free at their fish and chip shop, they even make their own dimmies now. tasty little things.



this kebab was junk... Nicks Kebabs in Fremantle ROCKS! great staggering food! 

CM2 that is wrong in so so many ways! dim sim sandwiches! 

I feel sick... I need a beer to wash this grease down!

By the way my daughter made Swim Squad my little girl is no longer so little. she will be performing on stilts for circus school. Im so proud of her!


----------



## brettprevans (10/6/10)

Airgead said:


> chico fish cake (which I had never even heard of) is absolutely unspeakable.


chico branded rish cake is all. who eats processed fishcakes anyway. yuck. esp from a fish and chip shop. buy fresh fish idiots. I never understood the appeal of those. Its piss easy to make your own fishcakes. 

hmmm salmon fishcakes with tomato sauce and peas on the side. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/10)

I've just discovered to my chagrin that the Torrance Dance Group on the video of is actually fictional, and here I've been for the last ten years yearning for the wee blonde lady in the grey tights and the white top, secure in the knowledge that I could locate her. Life is so cruel.


----------



## Adamt (11/6/10)

bum said:


> Dude. Tomato sandwich with schnitzels as the bread.
> 
> Reminds me of the Double Down I got at KFC in the States. Two slices of bacon, two slices of cheese, two deep fried chicken breasts instead of a bun. Sounds great but it was pretty gross.



Pffft the USA sucks.

How about a triple down? (Yes, homemade)







To be honest though, the double down is as good if not better for you nutritionally than a normal KFC burger, which isn't to say much, but yeah.


----------



## bum (11/6/10)

The Tote re-opens as of June 17th!


----------



## Fents (12/6/10)

bum said:


> The Tote re-opens as of June 17th!








hehe perfect first use of :kooi.gif: someone just made me.


----------



## glennheinzel (12/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> No we're not! No we're not!!!
> 
> Chicken Chippies are right up there next to Dim Sims and Chiko Rolls in pure awesomeness.
> I'm hungry now.



A take-away shop in Coffs used to sell lemon, herb and garlic chicken nuggets. Get them sprayed with vinegar and I was in heaven. :icon_drool2: 

Re: Chiko rolls. You have to ask the chef to cook it until its arse busts. (breaks at the seams)


----------



## Steve (13/6/10)

cmon england


----------



## boobiedazzler (13/6/10)

Steve said:


> cmon england



Which Queen's birthday are we colonialists enjoying this weekend? 

Who cares, viva la monarchy. 

With dibs on Brazil.


----------



## petesbrew (13/6/10)

Rukh said:


> A take-away shop in Coffs used to sell lemon, herb and garlic chicken nuggets. Get them sprayed with vinegar and I was in heaven. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Re: Chiko rolls. You have to ask the chef to cook it until its arse busts. (breaks at the seams)


 Oh yeah, slightly overdone at the ends so it's bursting at the seams. Dammit I'm craving one now.


----------



## Adamt (14/6/10)




----------



## MVZOOM (14/6/10)

Why won't my Mrs buy potatos?


----------



## Pennywise (14/6/10)

She's not Irish is she?


----------



## Katherine (14/6/10)

Adamt said:


>



I know it sounds like blow flies!


----------



## Barley Belly (15/6/10)

:icon_drool2: 



Adamt said:


> Pffft the USA sucks.
> 
> How about a triple down? (Yes, homemade)
> 
> ...


----------



## Barley Belly (15/6/10)

Adamt said:


>



Pharkin annoying :angry:


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/10)

Do not marry until you have checked her Mum out first to see what you will be getting in 25 years time.


----------



## Katherine (15/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Do not marry until you have checked her Mum out first to see what you will be getting in 25 years time.



Could be worse!


----------



## bum (16/6/10)

China is all kinds of fucked up.

But they sell grilled mushroom pringles so all is forgiven.


----------



## petesbrew (16/6/10)

bum said:


> China is all kinds of fucked up.
> 
> But they sell grilled mushroom pringles so all is forgiven.


Okay I'll be trying them when I see em.
Where do you get them from? I'll be searching the little asian grocery in town tofay.


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/10)

Never mind Pringles, what about In a biskit

For years I have been buying Potato in a Biskit labelled Nabisco. A box of oval crunchy potato flavoured crackers, ideal for snacking with smoked oysters, cheese spread etc. Latest box I bought had changed and consisted of stupid little wavy biscuits that looked identical to Kraft Shapes, no good as a snack cracker and they tasted wroooonnng. 

So I emailed Nabisco off their website and got a reply back from ..................Kraft. 

Obviously now made on the Kraft production line using the same dies. Whats to bet In a Biskit will be phased out soon.

Wankers

Buying locally-made from now on. 

I only buy about 3 boxes a year, but it's the principle of the thing. Fk off Kraft. :angry: you obviously think Australians are beneath contempt.


----------



## Pennywise (17/6/10)

All goes down hill once Aussie products get sold to overseas companies


----------



## bum (17/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Okay I'll be trying them when I see em.
> Where do you get them from? I'll be searching the little asian grocery in town tofay.



I got mine from Tianjing supermarket in Sanya, China. And not actually Pringles brand but the same thing - that reconsituted potato shit. So, yeah, wouldn't hold my breath on finding any locally.


----------



## bum (20/6/10)

Just got back from Sanya, China today and it was...good...? Yeah, it was good. I'm glad we got to go but there were some serious downsides. It was the most uncomfortable place on earth. The coolest (overnight) it got there was 29C/84F. Fucken yuck. Humidity got up to 94% and no lower than 76%. Fucken yucker. Sun was almost as harsh as here. That sounds doable but I don't walk around all day in shorts, tee and thongs here - if I'm in the sun I can cover up because the humidity isn't a ridiculous 94%.

We were there for family stuff and the family stuff went well - that specific family stuff anyway. You can't keep everyone happy but most of the important stuff went great.

The food was pretty much amazing. There were some duds, obviously, but my clearest memories of the place were the great food. And the weird food - sandworms, quartered frogs, pig stomach, fish stomach, turtle soup. You'd just rock up to some street vendor and pick your ingredients (mostly dead, thankfuck) and your food would be there in minutes. Cheap as **** all too. I mean proper cheap. We'd regularly get bills for 6 people that were less than $30.

The place was pretty dirty though. People would have their little kids shit in the street/mall floors. There was this red stuff all over the ground everywhere, and I do mean everywhere that was from some fruit that people use like chewing tobacco or something? Anyway, the entire place looked like a paintball field with the shit gobbed on the ground. I did manage to avoid squat toilets for the whole time however so I will never know exactly how dirty the place can be.

I am the most amusing person on the planet. Everywhere I would go people would just stare at me. Or laugh and point (you'd think I'd be used to that by now). But to be fair, I must say that even at an only slightly taller than average 183cm/6ft I felt like an absolute giant there. I felt no concern when members of my group got away from me in crowds in unfamiliar places because I could never see heads less than 100m away. I needed to buy a shirt for a wedding banquet there and had to go up to size XL and even then I had to adjust the shoulders of the shirt to be able to reach forwards properly. And even though the people I work with make me feel quite slight of build I do look almost barrel-chested by comparison in many of the group/crowd photos I have seen. So yeah, I guess my point is I knew I'd look out of place and people would notice but I assumed I would be received as a novelty of sorts but some people were genuinely "WTF?" which was weird.

Oh god, the traffic was a nightmare. I have no idea how to do the horrors of crossing the street on foot justice. Have you ever played Frogger? Play it with only one dude.

Most of that looks kinda negative but I did (on average) have a good time but I dunno if I'd recommend anyone go there without a good reason.

Oh yeah. You wanna know the weirdest thing? Despite the ridiculous humidity and heat it is almost impossible to buy a cold drink. And ice is almost unheard of. But you can get hot tea (for free) almost everywhere.


----------



## Fents (21/6/10)

yessss to finally being able to let the cat out.....

wifes 12 weeks pregnant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first junior brewer/brewess for us.

Massive biggups and thanks to the crew at Monash IVF. We went through hell and back to get here and these people worked a miracle. like a proper miracle. sooooo happy and excited.


----------



## Katherine (21/6/10)

Fents said:


> yessss to finally being able to let the cat out.....
> 
> wifes 12 weeks pregnant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first junior brewer/brewess for us.
> 
> Massive biggups and thanks to the crew at Monash IVF. We went through hell and back to get here and these people worked a miracle. like a proper miracle. sooooo happy and excited.



Congratulations to you both!


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/6/10)

Congratulations Fents and Mrs Fents, you have a lot to look forward to, get plenty of sleep while you can :super: thank Heaven for the miracle of modern medicine.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Pennywise (21/6/10)

Congrats to you both, you have some awesome times ahead of you. Time to start thinking about a celebtratory brew me thinks?


----------



## bum (21/6/10)

Congrats, Fents!


----------



## Fents (21/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Congrats to you both, you have some awesome times ahead of you. Time to start thinking about a celebtratory brew me thinks?



indeed....someone point me to the annual baby barleywine thread?


----------



## MarkBastard (21/6/10)

bum, did you have any beer over there?


----------



## bum (21/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> bum, did you have any beer over there?


 

Sadly, yes. 3 types of Tsing Tao, Anchor Red Crown, Stoutbeer, Pearl River Draught and a couple without any English on them at all so I have no clue what they were. With the exception of Anchor and Stoutbeer, they all tasted like air. The Anchor tasted of boiled vegetables and Stoutbeer tasted like a super thin porter mixed with sarsaparilla. 'orrible place.


----------



## brettprevans (21/6/10)

Fents said:


> yessss to finally being able to let the cat out.....
> 
> wifes 12 weeks pregnant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first junior brewer/brewess for us.
> 
> Massive biggups and thanks to the crew at Monash IVF. We went through hell and back to get here and these people worked a miracle. like a proper miracle. sooooo happy and excited.


hey fentsy. congrats man. thats awsome news. something else to celebrate at the caseswap!


----------



## Bribie G (21/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> hey fentsy. congrats man. thats awsome news. something else to celebrate at the caseswap!



At the moment you eventually die and the life flashes, the thing you will be guaranteed to remember is the sight of your offspring emerging and looking between its legs to see what you ended up with :lol: (dont' trust ultrasounds)


ALDI has a big DVD sale on, actually recoginisable titles and not the usual "From Grace to Downfall" or "Punk zombie exit" and other completely unknown movies. So I'm going to fire up the player and watch Groundhog Day in ten minutes when I have washed the fermenter. Woooot.


----------



## Leigh (22/6/10)

Fents said:


> yessss to finally being able to let the cat out.....
> 
> wifes 12 weeks pregnant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first junior brewer/brewess for us.
> 
> Massive biggups and thanks to the crew at Monash IVF. We went through hell and back to get here and these people worked a miracle. like a proper miracle. sooooo happy and excited.




Well done buddy!


----------



## bum (22/6/10)

Dire straights, dudes.

Due to travel and work commitments over the last couple months I am completely out of HB. Due to being completely out of HB I drank the remaining 80% of my US haul of top shelf shit. Due to being completely out of beer I'm considering drinkjng the last 1/4 of a bottle of white the missus has had in the fridge for cooking purposes. Should I do it?

Before you judge me realise that I hate my job so much (and the people who work there) that I'm trying to work up the courage to quit without having made any alternate arrangements. And also realise that it is already in my glass (and mouth).


----------



## bum (22/6/10)

So SWMBO tells me I should drink it as quickly as possible as it is (more) disgusting as it warms.

Then I remember this bottle has only been used for cooking once. Where did the rest of it go, hmmm?


----------



## petesbrew (23/6/10)

bum said:


> So SWMBO tells me I should drink it as quickly as possible as it is (more) disgusting as it warms.
> 
> Then I remember this bottle has only been used for cooking once. Where did the rest of it go, hmmm?


Dead sure I mentioned this before, but I love to hate this story.

We went to a friends place for dinner, I gave the host a bottle of wine, who then opened it and poured a considerable amount into the cooking pot. I was stunned. Honestly I didn't know what to say.... F#K it was a bottle from the hunter.
Later on we ran out of wine. His wife suggested the casks on the fridge, and he replied "no that's for cooking!"
To this day I wish I punched him in the mouth right there and then. The twat.

So how many empty kegs & crates of bottles need filling, Bum?
As punishment, buy yourself a slab of megaswill, to remind you what happens when you run out.


----------



## Maple (23/6/10)

Fents said:


> yessss to finally being able to let the cat out.....
> 
> wifes 12 weeks pregnant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first junior brewer/brewess for us.


Super news mate. best news all week! Caseswap pre-headwetting in July proves to be big...


----------



## Steve (23/6/10)

Congrats Fents!


----------



## Steve (23/6/10)

France out of the world cup. Now thats Karma for you. Thiery Henry only got them qualified into it by cheating against Ireland.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kleiny (23/6/10)

Fents said:


> yessss to finally being able to let the cat out.....
> 
> wifes 12 weeks pregnant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first junior brewer/brewess for us.
> 
> Massive biggups and thanks to the crew at Monash IVF. We went through hell and back to get here and these people worked a miracle. like a proper miracle. sooooo happy and excited.



Why would you go and spoil your life by, nope congrats mate but im sure we will all be able to help pre-wet the head come next month.

Me, My wife and 2 boys are expecting a third due November so we are in the same boat somewhere up the brown river.

Catch you soon

Kleiny


----------



## MitchDudarko (23/6/10)

Congtarulations Fents! Great news mate.


----------



## brettprevans (24/6/10)

DOH!
went to keg 40L of my king amber last night......first infection due to dry hopping 

:icon_vomit: 






(it has to be dry hopping as all was good and well in my fermentor before i dry hopped it).

edit: oh the chunky green stuff is th hops free floating.


----------



## Leigh (24/6/10)

ooooooo that looks nasty!


----------



## Pennywise (24/6/10)

Ewww, that looks shithouse. My deepest sympathies


----------



## brettprevans (24/6/10)

its not that bad. the green hops make it look worse. the infection is just the whilte stuff and film. I think its Acetobacteria or Pediococcus. although ive got nfi where id get Pediococcus from, so its probably aceto.

luckly i tasted the beer and its ok. i slowly drained off about 30L and chucked the top 10L. it should be ok. i hope. i need this beer as my stocks are pittiful.


----------



## Pennywise (24/6/10)

I have ingredients for three batch's, but I can't remember 2 of them or where I got them from. I know one is Citra APA from the recipe DB, so that's cool. From the ingredients I ordered I'd say one is deffinatly a stout (Black malt, brown malt, choc malt, EKG), the other I don't know :huh: F**k I hate it when that happens, all G'd up when ordering and knowing what I'm brewing, then don't bother to write down anything. I'll be going through all my brewing books now to see if I can jog the memory


----------



## petesbrew (24/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> its not that bad. the green hops make it look worse. the infection is just the whilte stuff and film. I think its Acetobacteria or Pediococcus. although ive got nfi where id get Pediococcus from, so its probably aceto.
> 
> luckly i tasted the beer and its ok. i slowly drained off about 30L and chucked the top 10L. it should be ok. i hope. i need this beer as my stocks are pittiful.


Always worth a try.


----------



## brettprevans (24/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Always worth a try.


thats right mate. never chuck a beer unless its shite.

even if it ends up bad, i suppose i could try blending it with the oud bruin i have! double funk!!


----------



## Pennywise (24/6/10)

Got home, opened the first book, Clonebrews. There's this bit of paper in the front with the recipes written down. Awesome


----------



## brettprevans (25/6/10)

h34r:


----------



## Katherine (25/6/10)

OMG its cold in Perth


----------



## MitchDudarko (25/6/10)

Friggen cold in Kambalda at 4am! 0 degrees C I believe.


----------



## Pennywise (26/6/10)

I really should go out and mow the lawn, but I can't be fucked so I'm just going to stay in and play Wii Mariocart on the wi-fi


----------



## Fents (26/6/10)

special ahb'er (quinterx) popping in for dinner tonight crickey have we got a dinner lined up! all will be reaveled! :kooi:


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/10)

Fents said:


> special ahb'er (quinterx) popping in for dinner tonight crickey have we got a dinner lined up! all will be reaveled! :kooi:


Can't wait to see the spread on the 'what's on your table' thread mate


----------



## Fents (27/6/10)

forgot to take photo's. started of with homemade bruschetta then main had pork belly with roast veg and salad, cheese, port and fruit to round it all off. i have a sore head today.


----------



## brettprevans (28/6/10)

which bastard just stole the last packet of belgian abbeyII from CB!? between adding it to my cart and placing the order someone beat me to it. bastards! ;P

oh and its probably the same person that got the last pack of CB Wheat yeast also. bugger,


----------



## Fourstar (28/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> which bastard just stole the last packet of belgian abbeyII from CB!? between adding it to my cart and placing the order someone beat me to it. bastards! ;P
> 
> oh and its probably the same person that got the last pack of CB Wheat yeast also. bugger,




looks like somone is going for a drive to G&G on the weekend!


----------



## bum (28/6/10)

First brewday with my new brewery tomorrow.

Pretty stoked.


----------



## Fents (29/6/10)

bum said:


> First brewday with my new brewery tomorrow.
> 
> Pretty stoked.



pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/10)

Fents said:


> pics or it didnt happen.



I concur!


----------



## bum (29/6/10)

It is pissing rain and I've had to bring the brewday into the laundry. Pics wouldn't show a great deal but dirty clothes and a whole bunch of AG shit sitting on top of each other. I hope it stops raining soon though - I was counting on using the back stairs as my gravity feed for my batch sparge, can't work out how to get the levels I need inside.


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/10)

bum said:


> It is pissing rain and I've had to bring the brewday into the laundry. Pics wouldn't show a great deal but dirty clothes and a whole bunch of AG shit sitting on top of each other. I hope it stops raining soon though - I was counting on using the back stairs as my gravity feed for my batch sparge, can't work out how to get the levels I need inside.


kitchen bench with something else stacked ontop (1st level), chair (2nd level), floor (3rd).

it aint pretty but it should work. get a pump mate. pumps rock! 

carn pics are needed. even if its just to show off your gear and your pink gstrings. h34r: :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> carn pics are needed. even if its just to show off your gear and your pink gstrings. h34r: :lol:



Ahem, i believe they are Leopard! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (29/6/10)

Yeah, already thought of that but don't wanna run the italian spiral inside. I can boil under a veranda out front but the stairs I was counting on are out back. I guess I'll chuck a table out front for sparge/boil. 

Cocked up already, but. Forgot to pre-warm my tun so I've lost a few degrees on my planned mash temp. I guess it'll just be a little drier than intended at 65deg.


----------



## WarmBeer (29/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> kitchen bench with something else stacked ontop (1st level), chair (2nd level), floor (3rd).
> 
> it aint pretty but it should work. get a pump mate. pumps rock!
> 
> carn pics are needed. even if its just to show off your gear and your pink gstrings. h34r: :lol:


Why is Bum brewing in pink g-strings? Despite the wedgies and discomfort, can you imagine the splash burns?

:lol:


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Why is Bum brewing in pink g-strings? Despite the wedgies and discomfort, can you imagine the splash burns?



WB, he's using an italian spiral. Bums a smart man, he doesnt want any tan lines! :lol:


----------



## bum (29/6/10)

Hey, it is a stressful time. I need to be comfortable with myself first and foremost.


----------



## bum (29/6/10)

Wow. The thermometer looks really close to the ball valve in that picture. There's plenty of room to get both off if and when required.


----------



## Fents (29/6/10)

myth busted. bum does actually brew beer. i'm going to sleep better tonight.


----------



## bum (29/6/10)

Sorry if I have shattered anyone's illusions.


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/10)

nice little sparkle on the urn there bum. 

good call re not running the burner inside. I kind of forgot about that one. 

so whats brewing?


----------



## bum (29/6/10)

Well since it is my first time using any of this gear I thought I'd keep it simple - I'm making a smoked chocolate porter.

I know it is probably a dumb idea but I was drinking a Schlenkerla one day around Easter and ate some dark chocolate with it and have been obsessed with this idea ever since.

Sure, I could have done a DSGA like everyone else but where's the fun in that?


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/10)

bum said:


> Well since it is my first time using any of this gear I thought I'd keep it simple - I'm making a smoked chocolate porter.
> 
> I know it is probably a dumb idea but I was drinking a Schlenkerla one day around Easter and ate some dark chocolate with it and have been obsessed with this idea ever since.
> 
> Sure, I could have done a DSGA like everyone else but where's the fun in that?


i am yet to do a DSGA. my first brew with my rig was an aussie style rice lager with multiple decoctions. just for shits and giggles. (and b/c I was flying blind with the new rig havig to fix issues, rather than just intentional). 

i like the sounds of the smoked choc porter. good work mate


----------



## WarmBeer (29/6/10)

bum said:


> Sure, I could have done a DSGA like everyone else but where's the fun in that?


Not guilty, your honour!

My first AG was an Aussie Ale with a little too much crystal, and a starch haze that hung around like a bad smell. Still tasted like mothers milk.

6 AG's in, I suppose I should brew a Dr S, but am going through a stout phase at the moment (beers, not my waistline. Oh, ok, my waistline as well.)


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/10)

3 brews scheduled for the weekend and not a SSGA in sight..... An Alt, my Vicbrew entry, and a golden strong.


----------



## komodo (29/6/10)

FARK!
I'm royally in the shite!

I've got 2 jobs going up today ment to be starting a third tomorrow (which is already delayed) plus I need to have a couple of guys head to a little job with a crane truck (big crane truck though - 29meters of reach!) tomorrow. Boys just called from one of todays jobs they've been rained off and one of the boys didnt show up because he's crook. 
BAH too many jobs not enough crew!

Then to make matters worse I've got two more jobs running late as buggery (like 2 + weeks late) that another company is doing for us on a sub contract basis. 

I fricken hate being the "boss" when the real boss is away on holidays OS!


----------



## bum (29/6/10)

Shit, the boil went mental and even keeping the flame yellow I couldn't control my boil off rate. Ended up getting about 75% of what I expected into the cube. Expected OG was 1047 but it is actually 1060. No idea what my efficiency is though so not sure how much of that difference to attribute to boil off. Probably most of it based on volume difference. 

I know it is early days yet but even with a significantly more concentrated wort than expected I am getting nothing from the weyermann smoked malt and I had it in there up to 60%. Hopefully fermentation will bring it forward rather than scrub it out completely.


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/10)

bum said:


> Well since it is my first time using any of this gear I thought I'd keep it *simple *- I'm making a smoked chocolate porter.



Bum, you should be a comedian! :drinks:


----------



## bum (2/7/10)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBGOQ7SsJrw...player_embedded


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/10)

I've got a stinkn fkn headache and nothing will take the edge off. So I'll trying to empty a keg of cider to kill the pain and free up the keg.... And of course the keg won't blow. Damn kegs never blowing when u want them to. 

Faark this headache. Going for 24hrs straight now. More panadine fort ibuprofon and booze. I'll kill it somehow. I gotta judge at westgate brewers tomorrow. Mmmm porters. I hope u bastards gave submitted some good entries!


----------



## Pennywise (3/7/10)

I've found the best cure for a headache is to drive a variable speed drill (set on hammer) into your foot


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I've found the best cure for a headache is to drive a variable speed drill (set on hammer) into your foot


Yeah ok. I'm aware of creating more acute pain to overide other pain. Been there done that. Unfortunatlhly this is getting back miagrrine status and it won't work.

When u fist saw post and drill I immediately thought u you were going suggest brewing as a solution... I thought of thought but decided I screw it up.


----------



## bum (4/7/10)

Who the **** is commentating this Germany v. Argentina match? Dude is annoying.

Where's Les? Why must we always endure these UK commentators? As if no one here understands the game.


----------



## bum (4/7/10)

Stop using the word "Argentine" incorrectly, douche-hole.


----------



## Pennywise (4/7/10)

Oh dear

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...?showuser=14241


----------



## bum (4/7/10)

bum said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBGOQ7SsJrw...player_embedded


 

Seriously? No one clicked this? 

Click it.


----------



## marksfish (4/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Oh dear
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...?showuser=14241




once bitten twice shy, chinese hops make expensive compost.


----------



## jlm (4/7/10)

bum said:


> Seriously? No one clicked this?
> 
> Click it.



Well I did now... Thats good stuff.


----------



## Pollux (4/7/10)

F*CK IT!!!

Damn keg fridge appears to have died in the last 24 hours. It isn't turning on, the freezer compartment appears to be slowly defrosting and the contents (only had one keg and a couple of 6pks of commercial) in the fridge are losing their cool quickly....

Now I need to find another fridge/freezer, then work out a way to get it here (had the brother in law and his ute last time, he went off to join the Army), then for the fun part, drag the heavy as all hell fridge down 32 stairs to the door, and drag a new one up......


----------



## nifty (4/7/10)

bum said:


> Seriously? No one clicked this?
> 
> Click it.




I checked it out last night, what a laugh.

hear da lamentation of da women...........


----------



## jlm (4/7/10)

Pollux said:


> F*CK IT!!!
> 
> Damn keg fridge appears to have died in the last 24 hours. It isn't turning on, the freezer compartment appears to be slowly defrosting and the contents (only had one keg and a couple of 6pks of commercial) in the fridge are losing their cool quickly....
> 
> Now I need to find another fridge/freezer, then work out a way to get it here (had the brother in law and his ute last time, he went off to join the Army), then for the fun part, drag the heavy as all hell fridge down 32 stairs to the door, and drag a new one up......


Throw a few bags of ice in it (in a bucket) for the moment..... gave me a few days to work shit out when my chest freezer died recently.


----------



## Pollux (4/7/10)

Ha, it's a magic fridge. It has self healed.....No idea why, or how, but it suddenly rumbled back into life within 5 minutes of me making that post.....

Might be time to think about a replacement now before it does die though...


----------



## marksfish (4/7/10)

maybe your fridge has heard of the axe on the chook house trick


----------



## MitchDudarko (4/7/10)

It's hard to still be proud to say i'm an Eagles supporter. 'til the bitter end I suppose *shakes fist*


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/10)

I work in an inner city inbound cust. service centre (coming up 6 years in August) and in common with such centres many of my colleagues, including the vast majority of the guys, are gay. I really like working with them because with the dykes you can just be yourself and forget that they are sitting there on twots, no feeling that you have to 'court' them, and I have some good women buddies now. With the guys you dont have to put on this veneer of talking about sport, cars and macho shit, I have great conversations about cooking and home brewing etc, and most of them have adopted me as an uncle figure (being an old fart). Totally recommend it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/7/10)

bum said:


> Seriously? No one clicked this?
> 
> Click it.



Old news, I knew about this months ago. IIRC Adamt posted the link ages back, a couple weeks after I posted it onto the irc channel.


----------



## bum (5/7/10)

Please don't tell QuantumBrewer.


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/7/10)

He could be reading this RIGHT NOW, seeing that he regularly logs on as invisible...


----------



## bum (5/7/10)

OH SHI


----------



## jlm (5/7/10)

BribieG said:


> I work in an inner city inbound cust. service centre (coming up 6 years in August) and in common with such centres many of my colleagues, including the vast majority of the guys, are gay. I really like working with them because with the dykes you can just be yourself and forget that they are sitting there on twots, no feeling that you have to 'court' them, and I have some good women buddies now. With the guys you dont have to put on this veneer of talking about sport, cars and macho shit, I have great conversations about cooking and home brewing etc, and most of them have adopted me as an uncle figure (being an old fart). Totally recommend it. :icon_cheers:


I work on construction sites with tradesmen and am a tradesman myself. I hear some of the most stupid shit come out of other human beings (well.... thats debatable) mouths on a far too regular occurance. Especially the younger ones. I seem to have been for the most part pigeon holed an anti-social asshole with a superiority complex because of the fact that I pick them up on the stupid shit said and I read the Australian (not the Courier) at smoko. Party true. I don't mind it but don't recommend it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (6/7/10)

How good is it when your wife doesn't like beer?! You can make WHATEVER you want, not having to stick to a favourite.
I've made beers for my kid's birthdays, but my wife asked me to make one for hers. 
Cool, American Red IPA it is. She doesn't care what it is, as long as it's got her name on the label.


----------



## Katherine (6/7/10)

Its so cold in Perth!


----------



## Pennywise (6/7/10)

http://www.humanistsofutah.org/2002/WhyCan...dian_10-02.html


----------



## argon (6/7/10)

Here's a tip... the o-ring from the top of a corny keg doesn't float... needless to say some fishing was involved. PITA <_<


----------



## Dave70 (6/7/10)

argon said:


> Here's a tip... the o-ring from the top of a corny keg doesn't float... needless to say some fishing was involved. PITA <_<



I'd like to expand on that by adding neither does the stainless steel lid.

Or those little LED torches..


----------



## Fourstar (6/7/10)

argon said:


> Here's a tip... the o-ring from the top of a corny keg doesn't float... needless to say some fishing was involved. PITA <_<




Ive been there before! Then having it get wrapped around the diptube on the way up! :lol:


----------



## Maple (6/7/10)

Today is the day that Marty McFly arrived in the future after hitting 88mph in a pimped out Delorean in 1985. The only question is, where is my hover skateboard?
View attachment BTTF.bmp


----------



## bum (6/7/10)

Yeah, the lack of hoverboards is lamentable but they did get one thing right. People do seem to be utterly obsessed with this crap:


----------



## Fourstar (6/7/10)

Maple said:


> Today is the day that Marty McFly arrived in the future after hitting 88mph in a pimped out Delorean in 1985. The only question is, where is my hover skateboard?
> View attachment 39215




Never noticed he landed in 2010 at 1:10 am although the 1st scene shows him in daylight. Where is the continnum? Space time continnum?


----------



## Fourstar (6/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Never noticed he landed in 2010 at 1:10 am although the 1st scene shows him in daylight. Where is the continnum? Space time continnum?




there is no continnum, that picture is fake!

http://www.twitvid.com/BEJOU


----------



## Maple (6/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> there is no continnum, that picture is fake!
> 
> http://www.twitvid.com/BEJOU


Learned, and now unlearned, even for the day, best I go now...


----------



## bum (6/7/10)

Now I feel slightly less silly about still saving up for a hoverboard.


----------



## Maple (6/7/10)

yeah, still another 5 years to go to invent it bum. (see below) 

Sourced from another forum:
Doc was originally going to travel 25 years into the future. Which of course would be this year. However, he never set the date on the time circuits.

What happened was:

* Doc was showing Marty how the machine worked. He punched in dates like: 25/12/0000 (to witness the birth of christ) and 4/7/1776 (to see the signing of the declaration of independance) and "a red letter date in the history of science... November 5th, 1955" which of course was the day the doc had a vision of the flux capacitor.
* At this time, he realised he didnt pack enough plutonium to get back FROM the future and got out of the delorean.
* When out of the car, he saw the Libyan terrorists and was shot.
* Marty jumped into the car to get away from them with the time circuits still set to 5/11/1955.
* Marty then went back in time, almost hooked up with his mother, invented the skateboard and dumped a load of shit into biffs car and successfully predicted when/where lightining would strike.


At the end of the movie, Doc changed his destination from 2010 (25 years) to 2015.... because it fell in sync with the 30 years Marty travelled and because it was a nice round number.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/7/10)

Maple said:


> yeah, still another 5 years to go to invent it bum. (see below)
> 
> Sourced from another forum:
> Doc was originally going to travel 25 years into the future. Which of course would be this year. However, he never set the date on the time circuits.
> ...




Alternatively you could have just quoted the wikipedia article, which says he goes to 2015.


----------



## warra48 (6/7/10)

Brewed an IPA this morning.
One of my other hobbies is building model cars, mostly older classics.
This is my latest, a 1949 Talbot Lago GP car in 1/24th scale.
It's a very dated 1950's original mould, so it's ultra basic, and requires lots of modifications, corrections, and additions to make it into the detailed model I want to end up with.


----------



## Pennywise (6/7/10)

Post up a pic of the finished product (or even parts in between the build), it's something that I've wanted to get into for a while, building model cars and the likes


----------



## Pennywise (6/7/10)

Post up a pic of the finished product (or even parts in between the build), it's something that I've wanted to get into for a while, building model cars and the likes


----------



## Pennywise (6/7/10)

Post up a pic of the finished product (or even parts in between the build), it's something that I've wanted to get into for a while, building model cars and the likes


----------



## warra48 (6/7/10)

OK. Here's the completely rebuilt front end, with new axle and scratch built shockers (yes, they really did use friction shockers).
Also, I opened up the moulded closed plastic grill, and replaced it with some wire screen.


----------



## drew9242 (6/7/10)

Cool warra.

I enjoy constrcting models awell. Althougth i usally make airplanes.

Looking forward to seeing the result.

Such a great hobby. I just don't have enough time at this moment in life.


----------



## petesbrew (6/7/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Cool warra.
> 
> I enjoy constrcting models awell. Althougth i usally make airplanes.
> 
> ...


Awesome Warra. I loved making models when I was a kid. Then my mate came over and said "now, if we get this soldering iron..."
My cars then turned into Post Apocalyptic war machines. Bad ones.


----------



## MVZOOM (7/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> http://www.humanistsofutah.org/2002/WhyCan...dian_10-02.html



Awesome!


----------



## Stuster (7/7/10)

Yeah, I think I should send that Humanist of Utah link to some of my in-laws. h34r:


----------



## Maple (7/7/10)

Speaks volumes, doesn't it.


----------



## Pennywise (7/7/10)




----------



## bum (7/7/10)

Looks like you two have gone 'shopping today.


----------



## Maple (7/7/10)

bum said:


> Looks like you two have gone 'shopping today.


It's the only colour that was available at the price. otherwise I would have gone with canary yellow. That would have ment putting it off to the next payday


----------



## Kleiny (7/7/10)

been drinking since early today only day off this wwek now im about ready to post some shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. we will see what happens


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/10)

Kleiny said:


> been drinking since early today only day off this wwek now im about ready to post some shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. we will see what happens



jump onto the 'my beer always tastes like homebrew' thread! You are sure to have some fun there!

Acetaldehyde and kit twang FTW! :lol:


----------



## Kleiny (7/7/10)

i aint reding 7 pagers tell me where to start i did see the cat beer sierra nevada post rofl


----------



## bum (7/7/10)

There's no skipping to the "good bit" on that thread. It is wall to wall shit-talk (of varying intents) from pretty much the very beginning.


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/10)

Kleiny said:


> i aint reding 7 pagers tell me where to start i did see the cat beer sierra nevada post rofl



If i had to read 50 odd pages of the Chinese hop thread to catchup, you can read 7. :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (7/7/10)

Someone printed this out and stuck it up at work.




Honestly WTF? Metallica Vs Paul Kelly? Who thinks of this shit? The genres don't even match!!
I looked at the whole list, thinking this is the reason MMM hasn't been tuned into my dial since high school. (with Uncle Doug)


----------



## Pennywise (7/7/10)

C'mon the Chinese hop thread was heaps better, you simply cannot compare the two


----------



## bum (7/7/10)

In what Universe would Aerosmith ever beat Jimi Hendrix in a World Cup of Rock? 



Homebrewer79 said:


> C'mon the Chinese hop thread was heaps better, you simply cannot compare the two


 
Shit yeah.


----------



## MarkBastard (7/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> Someone printed this out and stuck it up at work.
> 
> View attachment 39250
> 
> ...



The Clash don't get a mention, chart is null and void.


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/10)

bum said:


> In what Universe would Aerosmith ever beat Jimi Hendrix in a World Cup of Rock?
> Shit yeah.



Nirvana beat LZ! No WAY! :angry: 

I'm gonna give you my looooveeeee!!!!! OH!


----------



## Kleiny (7/7/10)

oooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 7 pages im going to have to pay some body to read those tto me in my lazy way


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/10)

Kleiny said:


> oooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 7 pages im going to have to pay some body to read those tto me in my lazy way



looking at the spelling, i'd say one too many tactial nuclear penguins? :lol:


----------



## Kleiny (7/7/10)

seriosly i just read half of one page and was like im too pissed for this to be happening off foor a belgianm strong to really hit the straps. post again witrh results soon


----------



## Kleiny (7/7/10)

4* can you tell me how you can rock up 29 soon to be 30 posts in a day, maybe you should see one of those people for some help. 

Just sayin


----------



## bum (7/7/10)

Some people are happy drunks. Others are angry drunks.

It seems Kleiny is a painful-truth drunk.


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/10)

Kleiny said:


> 4* can you tell me how you can rock up 29 soon to be 30 posts in a day, maybe you should see one of those people for some help.
> Just sayin



Slow work day.

Just Sayin!  

Ive spent ALOT of today uninstalling and reinstalling troublesome apps in a windows environment. You can imagine there is lots of waiting inbetween. Worst of all, it still doesnt work!


----------



## Kleiny (7/7/10)

yep sure work made me do it


----------



## Pennywise (7/7/10)

Look, if Kleiny is going to go to the effort of reading those 7 pages, can someone start a shit fight in said thread, at least make it woth his while


----------



## bum (7/7/10)

Sorry, I already put the prime candidate for that one on ignore.

And, stupidly, I clicked view on his post in that free bottles thread. What a fuckhead, calling that TOP AUSSIE BLOKE a pisshead for his kindness. I nearly clicked report on that one. Frigging stooge.


----------



## brettprevans (7/7/10)

bum said:


> Sorry, I already put the prime candidate for that one on ignore.
> 
> And, stupidly, I clicked view on his post in that free bottles thread. What a fuckhead, calling that TOP AUSSIE BLOKE a pisshead for his kindness. I nearly clicked report on that one. Frigging stooge.


I need a visual to explain your post.


----------



## bum (7/7/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry651833

And it isn't even all that much beer, ffs.


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/10)

bum said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry651833
> 
> And it isn't even all that much beer, ffs.




must have been deleted.


----------



## bum (7/7/10)

Nah. He doesn't flat out call him a pisshead. He does blatantly infer that the guy drinks a lot and is single handedly keeping the economy afloat. 

Dunno. Maybe I'm a princess.


----------



## goomboogo (7/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> C'mon the Chinese hop thread was heaps better, you simply cannot compare the two



By the sound of things, you may be able to read about it all over again in the next couple months. Although, it may depend on whether software pirates are allowed to post on the forum.


----------



## Pennywise (7/7/10)

Doubt the next Chinese hop thread (if there ever is one) will be half as much fun as the last, hope I'm wrong though, it was a quiet time at work and I needed something to read and give me a laugh. Will be about the same time this year


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/10)

bum said:


> Dunno. Maybe I'm a *princess*.



Got it in one! i dont even see where your disdain is coming from?! :blink:


----------



## bum (7/7/10)

Well, first he "congratulates" him on drinking so much beer (2 tallies a day with one dry day a week) then makes some supposed joke about how all this beer he's buying is keeping the economy afloat. All to a bloke who doesn't even brew, he just came here to give (not even sell!) us bottles. 

It is a bloody affront to one of the few random acts of kindness we'll ever witness. Sure, there are plenty of blokes here whose generosity is legendary but that's pretty much kept in the brewerhood. This bloke has come here only to give us bottles because they are good'uns. He was already recycling them so there was no waste, per say, but he wants someone who'll appreciate them to have them. He's a champ and shouldn't have some cock calling him an alco.


----------



## warra48 (8/7/10)

Ah, bum. Great post, but I'm looking forward to the day when you start to really speak your mind! :wub: :lol: ^_^


----------



## Pollux (8/7/10)

Ahhhh, finally shook this evil cold thing I've had for the last 4 days. Progressively losing my voice, coughing up crap and a head full of snot. All gone!!

The solution, 3/4 of a bottle of Appleton Estate rum last night. Even with a hangover this is the best I've felt all week.


----------



## Pennywise (8/7/10)

Dahl Tadka for lunch today, with rice & extra chillie :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (8/7/10)

pacman yeast is a monster. probably only half a smackpak worth (or less actually) into 23L of 1065 wort and with no issues its fired up and built a massive kraussen in about 28hrs. i dont think it was stressed at all... great little yeast.


----------



## Pennywise (8/7/10)




----------



## Fourstar (8/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


>




Nice tramp dress in the front! :blink: 

Reminds me of a cabaret!


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

Burlesque Fourstar...

I dont get the joke though?


----------



## petesbrew (8/7/10)

look at the runt in the background


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

Is it inappropiate for a 8 year old to read the Twilight Series?


----------



## Pennywise (8/7/10)

He looks older than 8 I think, and isn't he holding flowers?


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> He looks older than 8 I think, and isn't he holding flowers?



WTF? My question had nothing to do with that dude. LOL!


----------



## Pennywise (8/7/10)




----------



## Airgead (8/7/10)

Katie said:


> Is it inappropiate for a 8 year old to read the Twilight Series?



I think the real question is whether it is appropriate for ANYONE to read the twilight series. Reading then will just encourage more bad vampire fiction to be written and for the good of humanity we can't let that happen.


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

Airgead said:


> I think the real question is whether it is appropriate for ANYONE to read the twilight series. Reading then will just encourage more bad vampire fiction to be written and for the good of humanity we can't let that happen.



Lol! I was kind of expecting that... Tofu and Vampires lol!


----------



## Fourstar (8/7/10)

Airgead said:


> I think the real question is whether it is appropriate for ANYONE to read the twilight series. Reading then will just encourage more bad vampire fiction to be written and for the good of humanity we can't let that happen.




Unless its like this! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Fourstar (8/7/10)




----------



## Airgead (8/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Unless its like this! :icon_chickcheers:




Actually... twilight made it into our fighting display at winterfest this year... Our theme was movies that would be better with swords in them.



I'm the one in the white coat in the quarterstaff bout.


----------



## Pollux (8/7/10)

Katie, I see no problem with it, the Twilight series, from what I have gathered, is basically just a love story that happens to involve vampires and werewolves. In reality it's no worse than her reading the full Harry Potter series.

The Sookie Stackhouse books I would be holding off for a few more years though 


As for that picture, I'm not sure if I should feel dirty or not for looking at it. How old are those two???


----------



## brettprevans (8/7/10)

Katie said:


> Is it inappropiate for a 8 year old to read the Twilight Series?


really? yur asking a bunch of gubby old homebrewers? im not sure we are the gospel of truth you should be asking darl. after akll, we thinking spending all our cash on shiney stainless brewing bling!



Fourstar said:


> Unless its like this! :icon_chickcheers:



almost nsfw

but wasnt there a movie, lesbian vampires or something? wasnt it just hot vampire chicks making out with horror gore etc. same thing really.


----------



## Fourstar (8/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> almost nsfw
> 
> but wasnt there a movie, lesbian vampires or something? wasnt it just hot vampire chicks making out with horror gore etc. same thing really.



Oops i probabaly should have put that in there. Its on youtube so it musnt be that 'bad' right? Unless you have a feminist sitting behind you? after all, its no different than watching a netball or hockey replay with what they are revealing!


Yes, lesb vamps. Still havnt watched it but i cant see myself enjoying much of the 'dialogue' like most of those 'kind' of movies.


----------



## schooey (8/7/10)

Airgead said:


> Actually... twilight made it into our fighting display at winterfest this year... Our theme was movies that would be better with swords in them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one in the white coat in the quarterstaff bout.




Was that a dude or a chick in the yellow dress?... scary either way :blink:


----------



## Airgead (8/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> but wasnt there a movie, lesbian vampires or something? wasnt it just hot vampire chicks making out with horror gore etc. same thing really.



Vampyros Lesbos...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vampyros_Lesbos

Actually there were a bunch of them released in the 70s. 

Don't ask me how I know this.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Pennywise (8/7/10)

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## drsmurto (8/7/10)

I assumed Twilight, like Harry Potter, was for kids - books and the movies.

Or adults who struggle to get beyond the primary school reading list?


----------



## Airgead (8/7/10)

schooey said:


> Was that a dude or a chick in the yellow dress?... scary either way :blink:



Lonnie is indeed a chick. And yes she is scary with a rapier in her hand.


----------



## Pennywise (8/7/10)

Awesome, I like vampires and lesbians, now I can watch both at the same time


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

Pollux said:


> Katie, I see no problem with it, the Twilight series, from what I have gathered, is basically just a love story that happens to involve vampires and werewolves. In reality it's no worse than her reading the full Harry Potter series.
> 
> The Sookie Stackhouse books I would be holding off for a few more years though
> 
> ...



I am allowing her to read the first two book of the series. I've never censoured what she reads to a point of cause.

Her father has a major problem with it. Calling it Chick Lit Soft Porn which is written for teenage girls and women who are able to contextualize the shallow charactersations and vapid plot devices of Twilight within their own experiences with members of the opposite sex. Just because something is immensely popular doesn't mean it has any intrinsic worth. Ponder on the fact that organised religion, human sacrifice, alcohol, tobacco, female circumcision, gladiatorial combat, pornography, infanticide etc., have all been wildly popular throughout the ages. 

Though he has no problem with her reading and watch DR WHO... 




DrSmurto said:


> I assumed Twilight, like Harry Potter, was for kids - books and the movies.
> 
> Or adults who struggle to get beyond the primary school reading list?



It is apparently aimed from 12 onwards but she is a clever cookie. Most of her life she has being pushed towards a more alternative scene but as she is getting older she is showing interest in popular culture and the mainstream. I want her to decide who she wants to be and not a mini version of her parents. 


CM2 it is the non topic section.


----------



## Airgead (8/7/10)

Katie said:


> Though he has no problem with her reading and watch DR WHO...



Come on... Dr Who is fantastic. Both my kids watch it. I am enough of a geek to admit to havign every episode of Dr Who right from the first Hartnall. Its only 65 DVDs.

And it has a complete lack of sparkly, angst filled vampires.


----------



## brettprevans (8/7/10)

Katie said:


> CM2 it is the non topic section.


thats even worse. its all the grubby homebrewers that cant be bothered talking about homebrewing so we talk shite! lol.

your her mother. let her read what you want her to, when she's with you and he can let her read what he wants her to when she's with him.

Is there something bad about Dr Who books? I cant remember. I read them all as a 10 year old.


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

I have no problem with Dr Who, she has watched it forever. Nothing also wrong with the Dr Who books but is it a high level of Literature? It has scary darlicks and monsters in it. Whats the difference between that and vampires? 

And I had already made my decision on what to do I just thought it would be interesting to see what others thought and this forum being male.


----------



## schooey (8/7/10)

Katie said:


> I am allowing her to read the first two book of the series. I've never censoured what she reads to a point of cause.
> 
> Her father has a major problem with it. Calling it Chick Lit Soft Porn which is written for teenage girls and women who are able to contextualize the shallow charactersations and vapid plot devices of Twilight within their own experiences with members of the opposite sex. Just because something is immensely popular doesn't mean it has any intrinsic worth. Ponder on the fact that organised religion, human sacrifice, alcohol, tobacco, female circumcision, gladiatorial combat, pornography, infanticide etc., have all been wildly popular throughout the ages.
> 
> Though he has no problem with her reading and watch DR WHO...



Our daughter read the first of the series at 10, Katie. My wife read it first (struggled to, I will admit) to see what she was in for. She says it is nothing worse than what she would be exposed to in mainstream advertising and schoolyard conversations. I think soft porn is going a bit OTT and maybe you need to remind her father that some of his opinions are why you aren't a couple anymore...


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

schooey said:


> Our daughter read the first of the series at 10, Katie. My wife read it first (struggled to, I will admit) to see what she was in for. She says it is nothing worse than what she would be exposed to in mainstream advertising and schoolyard conversations. I think soft porn is going a bit OTT and maybe you need to remind her father that some of his opinions are why you aren't a couple anymore...



We always agreed that we would not censour what she reads (within reason) and now I hit this! Ummmm I have everyday stuggles with this person which is kind of getting better there is no reason on reminding why we are not together LOL! but yes good point.


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/7/10)

schooey said:


> Our daughter read the first of the series at 10, Katie. My wife read it first (struggled to, I will admit) to see what she was in for. She says it is nothing worse than what she would be exposed to in mainstream advertising and schoolyard conversations. I think soft porn is going a bit OTT and maybe you need to remind her father that some of his opinions are why you aren't a couple anymore...



Now that's what I call an honest opinion, and I couldn't agree more.
While the books and movies bored me to tears, I too read and watched them as a concerned father and it's more about love transcending all boundaries :icon_vomit: than anything lustful or pornographic.
I'm pretty sure she will enjoy the books immensely.

Andrew


----------



## brettprevans (8/7/10)

Katie said:


> I have no problem with Dr Who, she has watched it forever. Nothing also wrong with the Dr Who books but is it a high level of Literature? It has scary darlicks and monsters in it. Whats the difference between that and vampires?
> 
> And I had already made my decision on what to do I just thought it would be interesting to see what others thought and this forum being male.


im not critisising KT. 

I havent seen the films or read the books, so I wouldnt know. I would have thought it was pretty soft comepared to the vampire chronicles (correct name? with Lystat? etc, the orginal Interview with the vampire stuff. that was apparently pretty adult). 

suggest that she read Radical Brewing by Mosher instead. Its a 'fringe' book :blink: :lol:


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> im not critisising KT.
> 
> I havent seen the films or read the books, so I wouldnt know. I would have thought it was pretty soft comepared to the vampire chronicles (correct name? with Lystat? etc, the orginal Interview with the vampire stuff. that was apparently pretty adult).
> 
> suggest that she read Radical Brewing by Mosher instead. Its a 'fringe' book :blink: :lol:



funny you say... 3 years ago she was 5 she read out loud the beginner help for BIAB. So funny.

She never really liked me brewing!


----------



## Airgead (8/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I havent seen the films or read the books, so I wouldnt know. I would have thought it was pretty soft comepared to the vampire chronicles (correct name? with Lystat? etc, the orginal Interview with the vampire stuff. that was apparently pretty adult).


They were. Actually the author published full on S&M porn novels as well under a diferent name.

Again... don't ask me how I know this.

At least they had proper vampires in them.


----------



## Katherine (8/7/10)

Airgead said:


> They were. Actually the author published full on S&M porn novels as well under a diferent name.
> 
> Again... don't ask me how I know this.
> 
> At least they had proper vampires in them.



What has S&M got to do with vampires? 

Are vampires real? 

dont worry folks he will discuss the merits of various literary genres this evening.


----------



## Pennywise (8/7/10)

Katie said:


> Are vampires real?




Yes, but warewolves aren't


----------



## bum (8/7/10)

Airgead said:


> I think the real question is whether it is appropriate for ANYONE to read the twilight series. Reading then will just encourage more bad vampire fiction to be written and for the good of humanity we can't let that happen.


 
Uh...I think it is best that you don't go into a bookshop for the next little while.


----------



## brettprevans (8/7/10)

i am about to watch abc's iview to watch the 2 episodes of dr who i missed. no bookshop here,

although theres nothing wrong with a good book. i love philosophy and left someone dumbfounded and skeptical today when i pointed out to them that matrix is just a rip off of descartes. which is klinda sad considering they are 20yrs older than me and supposedly (according to then0 ore edcuated than me).

anyways bring on Dr Who and more of my King Cali Amber Ale.,


----------



## bum (8/7/10)

If that is true then Descartes ripped of the New Testament.


----------



## brettprevans (9/7/10)

bum said:


> If that is true then Descartes ripped of the New Testament.


im not familiar enough with most of the bible to know what your referring to. Please elaborate. Im very interested.


----------



## Leigh (9/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> im not familiar enough with most of the bible to know what your referring to. Please elaborate. Im very interested.



Read here Brett, gives a pretty good comparison/review of the ideas in the Matrix...


----------



## Katherine (9/7/10)

Christopher Eccleston the ninth doctor is my fav doctor that series was fantastic! It was a love story!


----------



## raven19 (9/7/10)

Basketball news for those interested...

http://www.nba.com/2010/news/07/08/lebron.decision/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## brettprevans (9/7/10)

Leigh said:


> Read here Brett, gives a pretty good comparison/review of the ideas in the Matrix...


link doesnt work for me mate



Katie said:


> Christopher Eccleston the ninth doctor is my fav doctor that series was fantastic! It was a love story!


Tom Baker (#4) is my fav. Although David Tennant (#10) is very close.


----------



## Katherine (9/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> link doesnt work for me mate
> 
> 
> Tom Baker (#4) is my fav. Although David Tennant (#10) is very close.



David Tennant wrecked it for me... 

Christopher all the way

run Rose Tyler run for your life


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/7/10)

Katie said:


> Christopher Eccleston the ninth doctor is my fav doctor that series was fantastic! It was a love story!



Yeah, but he ripped off the Old Testament


----------



## brettprevans (9/7/10)

Katie said:


> David Tennant wrecked it for me...
> 
> Christopher all the way
> 
> run Rose Tyler run for your life


really? i got quite used to him. 

Billy Piper really took the role of companion seriously didnt she. companion in Dr Who then a _companion_ in Diary of a call girl.


----------



## Katherine (9/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> really? i got quite used to him.
> 
> Billy Piper really took the role of companion seriously didnt she. companion in Dr Who then a _companion_ in Diary of a call girl.



I so wanted to be her


----------



## Airgead (9/7/10)

Katie said:


> I so wanted to be her



The Dr Who companion part or the call girl part?


----------



## Katherine (9/7/10)

Airgead said:


> The Dr Who companion part or the call girl part?



the Dr's companion... part! 


though that would be okay


----------



## brettprevans (9/7/10)

Katie said:


> View attachment 39286


 :icon_drool2: 




:icon_drool2: 

put them both together and its :icon_drool2: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Pennywise (9/7/10)

There's way to many clothes in that picture


----------



## bum (10/7/10)

I know that the default "ferment ales at 18 deg C" advice gets many an experienced brewer all riled up but did some dude who has been a member here for over a year _really_ just ask what was the idea behind a recommendation to ferment a kit with 1kg of table sugar at this temp?

Boggling - (verb) what my mind is doing now.


----------



## brettprevans (10/7/10)

bum said:


> I know that the default "ferment ales at 18 deg C" advice gets many an experienced brewer all riled up but did some dude who has been a member here for over a year _really_ just ask what was the idea behind a recommendation to ferment a kit with 1kg of table sugar at this temp?
> 
> Boggling - (verb) what my mind is doing now.


Hmmmm I know.


----------



## brettprevans (10/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Unless its like this! :icon_chickcheers:



Funy stuff. 

Try this one. Completly unrelated and safe for
work. It's about the upcoming fed election. It's funny shit


----------



## bum (10/7/10)

I can't wait for winter to be over. 

SWMBO is sitting on the couch, under a blanket with the heater running flat out and the two doors to this room sealed up and complaining it is too cold.

I'm sitting here wearing a tshirt, sweating my guts out, with the worst case of swamp-balls in medical history.

Come on, Spring. Do your thing.


----------



## Pennywise (11/7/10)

For fucks sake, why are the Bombers playing like a bunch of Betty Whites. I stoped playing House Of The Dead Overkill to watch this, you better fuckin' win you useless fucks


----------



## Fents (11/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> For fucks sake, why are the Bombers playing like a bunch of Betty Whites. I stoped playing House Of The Dead Overkill to watch this, you better fuckin' win you useless fucks



c'mon mate neagale just snagged his second, 18 points the difference another quick one and we are back in.


----------



## Fents (11/7/10)

and if your listening/watching live dont tell me the score.


----------



## bum (11/7/10)

Nah. Overkill sounds like a better bet to me. Game is rad. You got a hand cannon?


----------



## Pennywise (11/7/10)

I'm just watching it on channel 7, more than a goal difference from what I'm seeing


----------



## Pennywise (11/7/10)

bum said:


> Nah. Overkill sounds like a better bet to me. Game is rad. You got a hand cannon?




Yep, instructed SWMBO to buy one today whilst out shopping. Not a good one but really from the few I've used there's no real difference between types, they all have triggers and shoot. I just love the cut scenes in it "I'm gonna rip your mother fuckin' balls off"


----------



## bum (11/7/10)

I honestly thought I would never say this but does this board even have moderators anymore?


----------



## Cocko (11/7/10)

Hey Bum,

What are you gonna do with post 4000? Something special? :lol:


----------



## Pennywise (11/7/10)

What's a moderator?

Edit: well it's a free for all ATM


----------



## Pennywise (11/7/10)

I've had enough of this shit tonight, going to go play HOTD and kill some mother ******* clown zombies


----------



## bum (11/7/10)

Cocko said:


> Hey Bum,
> 
> What are you gonna do with post 4000? Something special? :lol:


 
I was planning on bucking tradition and posting something on topic. Hopefully even remotely helpful. 

Failing that I'll just call someone a fucktard.

[EDIT: I wasn't actually planning anything. Didn't even notice until you pointed it out. Now I'm too scared to post because some will notice and point out that the post is lacking a certain gravitas. All future comments will be edits so they don't count.]


----------



## Cocko (11/7/10)

Nice.


----------



## bum (12/7/10)

**** you, extra time. You're making me late for work.


----------



## petesbrew (12/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I've had enough of this shit tonight, going to go play HOTD and kill some mother ******* clown zombies


Sweet. I wasted a coupla hours precious sleep playing Fallout 3 last night, bagging me some Molerats and Raiders.


----------



## petesbrew (12/7/10)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/wack...0-1225890427237


----------



## Leigh (12/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/wack...0-1225890427237



WTF! Somtimes I think we should step back and let natural selection take its course...


----------



## warra48 (12/7/10)

2 girlies in 1974, both called Anne.

One's my sister, the other is now mrs warra.

Mrs warra is in the green T. 
She's still the same weight today as she was then. I'm not.


----------



## Kleiny (12/7/10)

bum said:


> You got a hand cannon?



nope just a life


----------



## raven19 (12/7/10)

bum said:


> **** you, extra time. You're making me late for work.



I slept thru the alarm and caught the highlights instead.

Work will still be there no matter what happens.


----------



## MitchDudarko (12/7/10)

Was hoping Holland would win, but what ya gonna do?


----------



## bum (12/7/10)

Kleiny said:


> nope just a life


 

Are you sure? You're bagging people for playing video games. I'd like to see some evidence supporting your claim.


----------



## bum (12/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> Sweet. I wasted a coupla hours precious sleep playing Fallout 3 last night, bagging me some Molerats and Raiders.


 
If you're only up to Molerats and Raiders then I'd suggest those hours lost are but the first of many. That game is amazing. I just finished the US version (the Australian has some stuff cut out, mostly drugs used as power ups, I think) a while back but can't get the DLC. Gutted. Looking for a local Game of the Year edition with all of that stuff on there at the moment.


----------



## seravitae (12/7/10)

What the shit.

I spent a whole week trying to purify my compound 9 times in a row, NINE TIMES, with no luck. Supervisor comes back from holidays, walks into lab, grabs my stuff, starts tossing in lots of really strong chems meanwhile im screaming OMG DUDE ARE YOU NUTS he's like STFU DUDE, adds more random chems, walks out for 10 minutes with my stuff, comes back, analysis: totally pure.

I want to stab. I'm not sure who. :/


----------



## bum (12/7/10)

Cocko said:


> Hey Bum,
> 
> What are you gonna do with post 4000? Something special? :lol:


 
****. Forgot and used it stirring instead of helping.


----------



## Ivan Other One (12/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> What's a moderator?




It's like an alligator, but with fingers for teeth.


----------



## bconnery (12/7/10)

sera said:


> What the shit.
> 
> I spent a whole week trying to purify my compound 9 times in a row, NINE TIMES, with no luck. Supervisor comes back from holidays, walks into lab, grabs my stuff, starts tossing in lots of really strong chems meanwhile im screaming OMG DUDE ARE YOU NUTS he's like STFU DUDE, adds more random chems, walks out for 10 minutes with my stuff, comes back, analysis: totally pure.
> 
> I want to stab. I'm not sure who. :/



As I started reading the second sentence initially thought your post was related to Bum's on Fallout 3 (I have no idea if there even are compounds in the game or not, but then again the gaming part of my life in reality finished some time ago) and I was thinking your supervisor had busted you...
Then I finished the rest of the sentences...


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/10)

bconnery said:


> As I started reading the second sentence initially thought your post was related to Bum's on Fallout 3 (I have no idea if there even are compounds in the game or not, but then again the gaming part of my life in reality finished some time ago) and I was thinking your supervisor had busted you...
> Then I finished the rest of the sentences...


Haha, same here. I was thinking, what level are you up to? Then I realised it was life. haha

Ah, time wasted on the ps3. It's fun.... then I decided at 11:30pm I'd finally better get that yeast starter on the stirplate.


----------



## drsmurto (13/7/10)

sera said:


> What the shit.
> 
> I spent a whole week trying to purify my compound 9 times in a row, NINE TIMES, with no luck. Supervisor comes back from holidays, walks into lab, grabs my stuff, starts tossing in lots of really strong chems meanwhile im screaming OMG DUDE ARE YOU NUTS he's like STFU DUDE, adds more random chems, walks out for 10 minutes with my stuff, comes back, analysis: totally pure.
> 
> I want to stab. I'm not sure who. :/



To you they were random.......

You have much to learn young padawan.

EDIT - pre morning coffee spelling/grammar


----------



## brettprevans (13/7/10)

sera said:


> What the shit.
> 
> I spent a whole week trying to purify my compound 9 times in a row, NINE TIMES, with no luck. Supervisor comes back from holidays, walks into lab, grabs my stuff, starts tossing in lots of really strong chems meanwhile im screaming OMG DUDE ARE YOU NUTS he's like STFU DUDE, adds more random chems, walks out for 10 minutes with my stuff, comes back, analysis: totally pure.
> 
> I want to stab. I'm not sure who. :/


some back to basics is what you need. here, i'll help. concentrate on knocking up some 15mg or 20mg zolpidem tartrate tabs. make lots cause you need the practice. then send them down to me.   

they cost me far too much. <_<


----------



## seravitae (13/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> some back to basics is what you need. here, i'll help. concentrate on knocking up some 15mg or 20mg zolpidem tartrate tabs. make lots cause you need the practice. then send them down to me.
> 
> they cost me far too much. <_<



Heh. I tried what he did before he did, didn't work. Also funnily enough I can't handle registered pharmaceuticals without a schedule license, even if they are for synthetic/research work..


----------



## brettprevans (13/7/10)

sera said:


> Heh. I tried what he did before he did, didn't work. Also funnily enough I can't handle registered pharmaceuticals without a schedule license, even if they are for synthetic/research work..


DAMN! how about an unregistered version! you can post them down hidden inside a bottle of funky homebrew. the sniffer dogs will never know!


----------



## seravitae (13/7/10)

unregistered version of a pharmaceutical.. what, like shareware? "If you like this antidepressant, please vomit it back up within 30 days and pass on to a friend!"


----------



## brettprevans (13/7/10)

sera said:


> unregistered version of a pharmaceutical.. what, like shareware? "If you like this antidepressant, please vomit it back up within 30 days and pass on to a friend!"


hmmm vomit flavoured nonbenzodiazepine hypnotics :icon_vomit: 
you know i was kidding right?

actually i wonder if you were caught sharing drugs around, could use try the excuse that its sharedrugs, like shareware only with drugs?! :blink: "Please your honour, im just like linux" :lol:


----------



## RdeVjun (13/7/10)

Moving right along, ex /. comes some versatile "yeast" which grows clothing. No idea if they're the same ones we favour, their site is too funky for me to work out/ has more flash that I can tolerate. Seems fermenter trub might be good for cultivating a pair of reg grundies...


----------



## Pennywise (14/7/10)

Way to get a yeast infection :lol:


----------



## Katherine (14/7/10)

moody


----------



## bum (14/7/10)

That time is it?


----------



## Pollux (14/7/10)

Ahhhh, T-minus 31hours till I go under the knife in the name of vanity.......Finally getting my scarification to match my tattoo, must be time to start working on the next design, full leg pieces of hop vines, one side scarred, the other tattooed........


----------



## Fourstar (14/7/10)

Pollux said:


> Ahhhh, T-minus 31hours till I go under the knife in the name of vanity.......Finally getting my scarification to match my tattoo



And here i was thinking you where going in to get a face lift!


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/7/10)

bum said:


> That time is it?


----------



## bum (14/7/10)

My useless bloody SWMBO sends me this link once they are no longer available to purchase. And now I show it to you. Then you can go home and kick the dog who will bite the cat.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/49082796/bacon...sy_finds_071310


----------



## Katherine (14/7/10)

bum said:


> My useless bloody SWMBO sends me this link once they are no longer available to purchase. And now I show it to you. Then you can go home and kick the dog who will bite the cat.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/49082796/bacon...sy_finds_071310




Maybe she only found it after it was no longer available how does that make her useless???


----------



## bum (14/7/10)

Hardly useful, is it?


----------



## Katherine (14/7/10)

bum said:


> Hardly useful, is it?



I guess not!


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/7/10)

That would make the link useless and your Wife useful for sending said useless links. :blink:


----------



## Katherine (14/7/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> That would make the link useless and your Wife useful for sending said useless links. :blink:



Now that is better


----------



## bum (14/7/10)

Oh yeah. She sent it from work to me on my arse on the couch. I suppose that is useful.

Pretty useless how that makes her late home to cook my tea but.


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/10)

bum said:


> Oh yeah. She sent it from work to me on my arse on the couch. I suppose that is useful.
> 
> Pretty useless how that makes her late home to cook my tea but.


nibble, reeling, reeling......


----------



## bum (14/7/10)

Dude. I'm really hungry!


----------



## Katherine (14/7/10)

bum said:


> Oh yeah. She sent it from work to me on my arse on the couch. I suppose that is useful.
> 
> Pretty useless how that makes her late home to cook my tea but.



what is tea but??? can you post it on whats on the table thread?


----------



## Katherine (14/7/10)

A butcher in Perth is starting to sell horse meat... would you eat horse meat?


----------



## Pollux (14/7/10)

I'd give it a go. The french have been eating for it a long time.


----------



## Katherine (14/7/10)

Pollux said:


> I'd give it a go. The french have been eating for it a long time.



I work with a Polish lady and she is over the moon. Im not fussy but not sure if I could do it! Possibly eat it if somebody else cooked it!


----------



## Pollux (14/7/10)

Having shot and butchered a lame horse for dog food (Have to love growing up on a farm) my only issue may be disconnecting that experience and therefore not associating the smell with dog food.


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/7/10)

Shit, just went to have a shower and no hot water, go to turn the gas stove on for dinner and no gas :angry: , I Must have a leak, two 45kg cylinders gone in a month!!! And stupid Origin don't deliver after hours in my area, please call tomorrow after 8:00am, someones going to cop a mouth full tomorrow.


----------



## Ivan Other One (14/7/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Shit, just went to have a shower and no hot water, go to turn the gas stove on for dinner and no gas :angry: , I Must have a leak, two 45kg cylinders gone in a month!!! And stupid Origin don't deliver after hours in my area, please call tomorrow after 8:00am, someones going to cop a mouth full tomorrow.



Not that I have either but, there are some good rebates on solar hot water ATM as well as solar power.
It still is a fair whack of an outlay but something to consider. Unless you are renting.


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/7/10)

True Ivan, although I was under the impression that the rebates only applied to householders using electric hot water systems and gas users were exempt. I might have to investigate further.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Dave70 (15/7/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Shit, just went to have a shower and no hot water, go to turn the gas stove on for dinner and no gas :angry: , I Must have a leak, two 45kg cylinders gone in a month!!! And stupid Origin don't deliver after hours in my area, please call tomorrow after 8:00am, someones going to cop a mouth full tomorrow.




You need one of these filled with water and a strong mix of dishwashing liquid, like around 30% and give all your joints a squirt.





Bubbles = leak.

This is far superior to the method I was given as an apprentice plumber by an old tradesman of using a cigarette lighter.
In hindsight, I find it remarkable that he _was_ actualy old..


----------



## WarmBeer (15/7/10)

R.I.P. "Beating Those Grains" thread.

You were fun while you lasted.


----------



## bum (15/7/10)

Ah, just as Boobie was being exposed as a fake account. Interesting...


----------



## argon (15/7/10)

bum said:


> Ah, just as Boobie was being exposed as a fake account. Interesting...



Just read the whole thread this morning after leaving it after the first page a few days ago.

How does one come back from that?? How does she\he, (shehe) ask for advice or offer useful info after starting and continuing a thread that is essentially a big FU to everyone??... 

To BD you've just gone down a notch... that puts you at notch number -1.

Enjoyed the thread though... good for a laugh


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/10)

bum said:


> Ah, just as Boobie was being exposed as a fake account. Interesting...


i missed it. did we find out whose fake account?

edit: dont worry. I get the jist it was the now defunct craftbrewer radio craftbrewer. 

to paraphrase Shakespeare "a knob by another name is still a knob"


----------



## Steve (15/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i missed it. did we find out whose fake account?



you have as much chance of finding that out from the mods as them replying to or even acknowleding the "How would you change AHB" thread.


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/10)

bum said:


> Ah, just as Boobie was being exposed as a fake account. Interesting...



No one will ever know the truth!







So bum, doing ahything this saturday? we could use you at the case swap!


----------



## bum (15/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> edit: dont worry. I get the jist it was the now defunct craftbrewer radio craftbrewer.


 
That suggestion was made but there is no way it is him. You can't pretend to be able to understand English and have the skill to express it effectively all of a sudden. But it was someone referencing the big homebrewer/craftbrewer thing. I know that thread is still there but it has to be someone who was current at the time. At least someone who was lurking and only made this account to stir the pot. 

Fourstar, I'll be visiting my mate's 4 day old son on saturday. Even if I had been a starter I would have had to pull the pin. Like I've said previously, though, once I'm brewing beer I'm not ashamed of (which the Xmas in July beerlotto report will confirm is not now) I'll throw my hat into the ring for sure. There is no hope in hell my first swap will be as a non-swapper. Doesn't seem right to me. Looking forward to reading the wash up of the day and beer reviews though. Hope everyone has a ball.


----------



## Pennywise (15/7/10)

bum said:


> You can't pretend to be able to understand English and have the skill to express it effectively all of a sudden.



Shhh, he'll hear you


----------



## Katherine (15/7/10)

Gosh there are some stupid threads out these days.


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/10)

i just learnt something important.

Backup everything you modify in linux regardless of how safe you think you are.

Also dont modify fstab in vi in a rush then accidently kit a key which brings up reg ex and dont know how you did it. Then proceed to freak out and delete a few lines then to put the icing on the cake accidently close it with :x instead of :q!

bye bye mounts! rebuild box


----------



## bum (15/7/10)

I have no clue what you just said.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> i just learnt something important.
> 
> Backup everything you modify in linux regardless of how safe you think you are.
> 
> ...


Have you rebooted yet?

If not, you should be able to sort it out with a little help


----------



## Pennywise (15/7/10)

bum said:


> I have no clue what you just said.




That's because it wasn't English


----------



## Maple (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> i just learnt something important.
> 
> Backup everything you modify in linux regardless of how safe you think you are.
> 
> ...



[Roy voice] Have to tried turning it off and on? [/Roy voice]


----------



## raven19 (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> i just learnt something important.
> 
> Backup everything you modify in linux regardless of how safe you think you are.
> 
> ...



Time to look at SC trades instead fella.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> i just learnt something important.
> 
> Backup everything you modify in linux regardless of how safe you think you are.
> 
> ...


cat /etc/mtab - Should give you your current mounts

How'dya like that geek speek, ya darn luddites


----------



## bum (15/7/10)

The Luddites had a valid point and history has lambasted them without good reason.

Oh yes. I went there.


----------



## Pennywise (15/7/10)

Why, on House Of The Dead Overkill, are the boss's so piss easy to kill, but I get hammered during the normal part of the stage, seems backwards to me


----------



## Katherine (15/7/10)

cabbage salad for lunch :angry:


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/7/10)

Katie said:


> cabbage salad for lunch :angry:



Cabbage soup is worse, much worse.
My mum used to make cabbage salad, shredded cabbage, chopped coriander, Crispy noodles, drizzle of olive oil, big squeeze of lemon juice, salt and fresh ground pepper, toss well. Yum.

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (15/7/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Cabbage soup is worse, much worse.
> My mum used to make cabbage salad, shredded cabbage, chopped coriander, Crispy noodles, drizzle of olive oil, big squeeze of lemon juice, salt and fresh ground pepper, toss well. Yum.
> 
> Andrew




that is what I kind of had, shredded cabbage, spring onion, capsicum, crispy noodle (not many) sunflower seeds.... plus a dressing of olive oi, soy, seasame oil. It is nice but eating with my Indian, Italian and Vietnamese work mates all with wife cooked meals just didnt cut it. But Ive being doing it all week which means I can drink beer tommorow night when I go see Diesel!


----------



## Pennywise (15/7/10)

Katie said:


> tommorow night when I go see Diesel!




:angry: Wish I was going


----------



## Katherine (15/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> :angry: Wish I was going



It will be the third time this year I have seen him. He just gets better and better. Unbeleivably under rated Australian musician/guitarist!


----------



## Pennywise (15/7/10)

Katie said:


> Unbeleivably under rated Australian musician/guitarist!




Couldn't agree with you more there


----------



## petesbrew (15/7/10)

New work pc issues. Spent the past few hours getting it set up, old programs sent across yada yada...
and I just cannot get this screen right. I never get headaches, but F##k my head hurts right now.

Now all I can think of is what's in the fridge at home...


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> cat /etc/mtab - Should give you your current mounts
> 
> How'dya like that geek speek, ya darn luddites



cat /proc/mounts saved the day! :beerbang:


----------



## WarmBeer (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> cat /proc/mounts saved the day! :beerbang:


Never would have picked you for a Linux geek...

and who nowadays uses vi as a text editor?


----------



## warra48 (15/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> New work pc issues.



What's work ??? :huh: :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (15/7/10)

warra48 said:


> What's work ??? :huh: :lol:


Somewhere good for printing off my recipes.


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Never would have picked you for a Linux geek...
> and who nowadays uses vi as a text editor?



im not! i know 1/10ths f-all w/linux and fumble my way through it most of the time, hence screwing up fstab. Monkey see, monkey do. The joys of being a network engineer working in a sys admin/engineering role.  

Stick me infront of a CRS-1 and i'll get your job done! B) 

whats wrong with vi? can you suggest something better?


----------



## Airgead (15/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> im not! i know 1/10ths f-all w/linux and fumble my way through it most of the time, hence screwing up fstab. Monkey see, monkey do. The joys of being a network engineer working in a sys admin/engineering role.
> 
> Stick me infront of a CRS-1 and i'll get your job done! B)
> 
> whats wrong with vi? can you suggest something better?



Most distros these days use nano as their default editor. Not as powerful as vi but much harder to stuff things up in.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## leiothrix (15/7/10)

The editor built into midnight commander (mc starts it).

It's a clone of norton commander, and the built in editor works mostly way you'd expect an editor to work. I.e. there is only insert mode, none of this command mode crap. Arrow keys work, cut and paste makes sense, save/exit functions are obvious, etc.

Rob.


----------



## boobiedazzler (15/7/10)

What are you all talking about ? The conspiracies were other peoples making, not mine. I have no idea how I got fingered as being some guy called Darren. 

And sera, I dont understand your comments, I thought we were actively discussing whether I wanted some gear, I havent been tardy in getting back to you. Can you please review & edit your last comment?


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/10)

boobiedazzler said:


> What are you all talking about ? The conspiracies were other peoples making, not mine. I have no idea how I got fingered as being some guy called Darren.
> 
> And sera, I dont understand your comments, I thought we were actively discussing whether I wanted some gear, I havent been tardy in getting back to you. Can you please review & edit your last comment?


----------



## Pennywise (15/7/10)

You know what I love, a good Indian curry, had a nice chicken curry tonight with some garlic naan and a nice serve of basmarti rice. You know what I hate, fuckwits, way too any of them in the world, one of which delivered the said Indian curry. Please just go away, you were only good for one thing, and you've done it, no need to hang around


----------



## Pollux (15/7/10)

Just got home from my meeting with a scapel.......

Now, do I post the pics in the tattoo thread?? Or would that be too gruesome??


----------



## Cocko (15/7/10)

Pollux said:


> Just got home from my meeting with a scapel.......
> 
> Now, do I post the pics in the tattoo thread?? Or would that be too gruesome??



Post them somewhere please!! Maybe just your gallery.... We need to see!!


----------



## Pollux (15/7/10)

pics posted in the tattoo thread as links so those who are squeamish don't have to see them.


----------



## Fourstar (16/7/10)

Pollux said:


> pics posted in the tattoo thread as links so those who are squeamish don't have to see them.



those photos are hardcore. I say no more. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (16/7/10)

Pollux said:


> Just got home from my meeting with a scapel.......
> 
> Now, do I post the pics in the tattoo thread?? Or would that be too gruesome??



I feel faint! OMG! Maybe its the cold I have.


----------



## drsmurto (16/7/10)

Katie said:


> A butcher in Perth is starting to sell horse meat... would you eat horse meat?



Seems the animal liberationists take offence to eating horse.... Link

Who would have thought? 

EDIT - fixed link


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/7/10)

It's not like horses are a pest and are slowly destroying parts of the country's environment!


----------



## Katherine (16/7/10)

but they use it for pet meat so why not!


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/7/10)

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## bum (16/7/10)

So, uh, we busted an optic fibre cable at work today. Rang Telstra and fucked off.

I wonder if they'll have it fixed before we go back monday.


----------



## Leigh (16/7/10)

Ouch! That's gonna cost someone a bundle.


----------



## warra48 (16/7/10)

I've eaten horse meat. I'd be happy to eat it again. Not unlike skippy or buffalo. It's a much leaner meat than beef, pork, lamb, or mutton.
Still have memories of my childhood in Nederland. there used to be a specialist horse meat butcher just around the corner from my gran's place.

My back's aching. Pruned all our roses today, weeded the rose garden, fertilised them, and placed mulch all around them. Then backed up with a shopping expedition to Coles, and prepared a lasagna for tomorrow. Mrs warra has invited her brother and wife for lunch. 

He will have to suffer my homebrews. Firstly a Hefeweizen, which he'll down easily. Then a Mild, which is OK. Then I'll king hit him with a real beer, my AIPA with 83 IBU. I'm sipping one now, ooohh, and it's gooooooodddd.


----------



## Katherine (16/7/10)

> He will have to suffer my homebrews. Firstly a Hefeweizen, which he'll down easily. Then a Mild, which is OK. Then I'll king hit him with a real beer, my AIPA with 83 IBU. I'm sipping one now, ooohh, and it's gooooooodddd.



stop it


----------



## bum (16/7/10)

warra48 said:


> Then I'll king hit him with a real beer, my AIPA with 83 IBU. I'm sipping one now, ooohh, and it's gooooooodddd.


 
As I recall, you've stated that you're not a big fan of the common US fruit-salad hops - what have you got in that badboy?


----------



## bum (16/7/10)

Leigh said:


> Ouch! That's gonna cost someone a bundle.


 
Yep. Over 200m between pits. The repair will cost more than the job is worth.


----------



## warra48 (17/7/10)

bum said:


> As I recall, you've stated that you're not a big fan of the common US fruit-salad hops - what have you got in that badboy?



Magnum, Cascade, and Chinook.

None of that fancy Amarillo or Nelson Sauvin etc for me.


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/10)

bum said:


> Yep. Over 200m between pits. The repair will cost more than the job is worth.


Oooh, better hope they're not waiting for you to return!


----------



## matho (17/7/10)

posting at this time in the morning pete i thought you were at work the i look at sametime and your not. wtf are you doing awake.


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/10)

matho said:


> posting at this time in the morning pete i thought you were at work the i look at sametime and your not. wtf are you doing awake.


It's called a 5:30am mash-in, Steve!
Was gonna go back to bed, but thought, "I'm up, the kids are still asleep, I may as well hit the net and hit the downloads at off peak times."
Ah you poor bugger, work on saturday, but I miss the OT rates.


----------



## matho (17/7/10)

that makes me feel great stuck at city north and your brewing.
should be a great day have a good one :icon_cheers: 
well i should start work now later


----------



## bum (17/7/10)

warra48 said:


> Magnum, Cascade, and Chinook.


 
To 85IBU? Niiiice.


----------



## boobiedazzler (17/7/10)

warra48 said:


> I've eaten horse meat.



I have had donkey fat in my mouth, but it was impossible to swallow. 

Horses for courses I guess.


----------



## WarmBeer (17/7/10)

boobiedazzler said:


> I have had donkey fat in my mouth, but it was impossible to swallow.
> 
> Horses for courses I guess.


What are you trolling for?

Just asking?


----------



## Fourstar (18/7/10)

boobiedazzler said:


> I have had donkey fat in my mouth, but it was impossible to swallow.
> 
> Horses for courses I guess.



OH MY GOD I Have too want to meet up?


----------



## Pennywise (18/7/10)

boobiedazzler said:


> I have had donkey fat in my mouth, but it was impossible to swallow.
> 
> Horses for courses I guess.




I doubt that's the only fat you've had in your mouth


----------



## bum (18/7/10)

Gay slang learned last night: skinny gay dude looking at big buff dude says "Oooh! I'd let him kick my backdoor in!" Pretty lol.


----------



## Bribie G (18/7/10)

DrSmurto when you were in Pomland, if you ever went to an Indian (i.e. Bangla) restaurant and ordered Meat Vindaloo, Meat Madras etc etc instead of Beef Vindaloo, or Lamb Vindaloo then you have eaten horse. 
They import heaps from Ireland which is one big racing horse factory. 
My Dad and I had the theory that it's better to eat an animal that has been stabled, exercised, seen by the vet and even brushed and combed once a day and only ended up on the plate because it couldn't run or shag fast enough, rather than an animal that's been out in the paddocks in all weather rolling around in it's own shyte. 

I loved the taste, more like venison than beef.


Hey talking about the old country: England, Ireland or Wales?





Actually West Pennsylvania. Much of the coal fields were settled by Welsh and Cornish miners and they took their architecture and way of life with them. Note the Welsh Chapel on the left. If I ever got to the USA that's the sort of America I would be exploring, bugger Disneyworld.


----------



## bum (18/7/10)

bum said:


> Gay slang learned last night: skinny gay dude looking at big buff dude says "Oooh! I'd let him kick my backdoor in!" Pretty lol.


 

Oh god. I just remembered something. There were a few shit-talking, skinny gay dudes at dinner last night. Wayne Carey walks into the restaurant and they all start talking very loudly about how he glassed his girlfriend. ******* hell, my life flashed before my eyes.


----------



## boobiedazzler (19/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I doubt that's the only fat you've had in your mouth


of course its not. What a stupid response. Are you a puritan who is afraid of oral pleasure? Poor, poor you


----------



## drsmurto (19/7/10)

BribieG said:


> DrSmurto when you were in Pomland, if you ever went to an Indian (i.e. Bangla) restaurant and ordered Meat Vindaloo, Meat Madras etc etc instead of Beef Vindaloo, or Lamb Vindaloo then you have eaten horse.



Never saw any meal listed as meat, always had the variety.

I started buying roo about 12 months into my stay as the cost of meat was $$$$. It was cheaper to import roo than it was to buy local beef or lamb. 

I rocked up to a BBQ with some marinated roo and they all wanted to know where i bought it. The supplier specialised in 'exotic' meat. After that we were buying 100+kg at a time of roo, ostrich, blesbok, bison, zebra.

I enjoyed them all. 

From memory i was paying $10/kg for roo. Not much more than it is here.


----------



## raven19 (19/7/10)

I enjoyed a great cut of meat taken from a deer in Slovenia when we travelled through Europe about 3 years ago. Good times.

They had their own bottled brew in the restaurant too iirc.


----------



## Steve (20/7/10)

Nice logo raven :beerbang:


----------



## Ivan Other One (20/7/10)

bum said:


> Oh god. I just remembered something. There were a few shit-talking, skinny gay dudes at dinner last night. Wayne Carey walks into the restaurant and they all start talking very loudly about how he glassed his girlfriend. ******* hell, my life flashed before my eyes.




So,,,, What do you call a gay bloke who's had a vasectomy///

Seedless fruit....


----------



## Pennywise (20/7/10)

Steve said:


> Nice logo raven :beerbang:




+1 I reckon it's freakin' awesome. Job well done


----------



## petesbrew (21/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> +1 I reckon it's freakin' awesome. Job well done


+2. Simple and Classy!


----------



## bum (21/7/10)

W00T!!!
eTax tells me I'll be getting $2500 back this year. That more than pays off double what my brewery just cost _plus_ leaves enough over for a grainmill. Good luck arguing against that now, SWMBO!


----------



## bum (21/7/10)




----------



## mwd (21/7/10)

bum said:


>





Rubbish the dog is definitely dubbed.


----------



## warra48 (22/7/10)

bum said:


>




I have a Pug, and she sounds nothing like this, but it's still funny.

Sweet as she is, she's cost us more in vet bills in the last year than I've spent in 3 years setting up and brewing AG.


----------



## Pennywise (22/7/10)

I just had a keg blow like no other keg has blown, f**kin' thing spat beer half way up my head and all over the top of the kegerator. Should have seen it comming though, poured mostly head the last 2 beers


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

warra48 said:


> I have a Pug, and she sounds nothing like this


 
Something to be eternally thankful for, I'd imagine.


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

Can. Not. Stop. Laughing.


----------



## Katherine (23/7/10)

warra48 said:


> I have a Pug, and she sounds nothing like this, but it's still funny.
> 
> Sweet as she is, she's cost us more in vet bills in the last year than I've spent in 3 years setting up and brewing AG.



Pugs have a funny bark... rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rough rrrrrrrrrrrrrr rough

what has being wrong with her?


----------



## Katherine (23/7/10)

Do you ever think camels look down at there toes and think they have pussy feet?

LOL!


----------



## Katherine (23/7/10)

So, a SQL query walks into a bar... it sees two tables, so it walks up to them and says "may I JOIN you ?"


----------



## Pennywise (23/7/10)

Katie said:


> Do you ever think camels look down at there toes and think they have pussy feet?
> 
> LOL!




This made me laugh, nice one


----------



## bum (23/7/10)

Katie said:


> So, a SQL query walks into a bar... it sees two tables, so it walks up to them and says "may I JOIN you ?"


 
That made me GOL. (Groan Out Loud)


----------



## raven19 (23/7/10)

bum said:


> W00T!!!
> eTax tells me I'll be getting $2500 back this year. That more than pays off double what my brewery just cost _plus_ leaves enough over for a grainmill. Good luck arguing against that now, SWMBO!



Score!

Must do my tax soon.


----------



## Katherine (23/7/10)

bum said:


> That made me GOL. (Groan Out Loud)



he he at least someone understood it!


----------



## WarmBeer (23/7/10)

Katie said:


> he he at least someone understood it!


The whole office loved it.

I do work with nerds, though.


----------



## Katherine (23/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> The whole office loved it.
> 
> I do work with nerds, though.




Me to we all loved it also!


----------



## schooey (23/7/10)

bum said:


> Can. Not. Stop. Laughing.



That gif reminds me of the youtube clip "Bizkit the sleep running dog"... hours of laughter to be had there


----------



## bum (23/7/10)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Went to Slowbeer last weekend and noticed that one of Rogue's XS range that I haven't quite had the minerals to fork out for is now available in smaller bottles. Awesome, I get to try the XS RIS without having to shell out 38 clams for the big swingtop ceramic jobbie (excellent homebrew bottles though they may be). Thinking of drinking it tonight and lo and behold - it really is a smaller bottle. 7oz. That's 207ml!!! How I didn't notice that in the shop I'll never know. SHENANIGANS!


----------



## Bandito (24/7/10)

I was just trying to cook a 6 egg omlet for dinner when on the tv came an ad for a dildo! :blink: 

What is happening to late night tv!? 

Its funny as! theyre describing how they use it ... Sorry, I lam laughing my ass off! 

But wait, theres more! Now they have anal beads if you order now! Oh, now thats some funny shit right there! LMFAO


----------



## bum (25/7/10)

You know what I hate?

I hate watching dudes trying not to cry on TV. 

Not actors - that doesn't bother me. Watching real people who are visibly swearing at themselves in their heads saying "DON'T YOU ******* DARE CRY ON TV!!!" always gets me.


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/10)

I just bought the last of the Barret Burston Galaxy Malt EVER and it's in my garage.


hahahaha

Don't believe me? remember where you heard it first. :icon_drunk:


----------



## bum (26/7/10)

^Stevie Wonder blowing my tiny little mind


----------



## WarmBeer (27/7/10)

Black socks they never get dirty,
The longer you wear them the blacker the get,
Some day I think I shall wash them,
But something keeps telling me dont do it yet.

Yup, bored...


----------



## Katherine (27/7/10)

People can sit on ebay all day but I can do my tax online on safe govt system WTF>>>>>


----------



## bum (27/7/10)

Did anyone else see the bit on Robin Reliants on Top Gear. I have not laughed so hard in ages.


----------



## Pennywise (28/7/10)

I loved his crappy training wheel attempt


----------



## warra48 (28/7/10)

Was out last night, but have just watched it from the hard drive.
Mrs warra thought I was about to die laughing.
One of their better segments.

Anyone notice the awful and massive understeer on their new reasonably priced Kia? What a horrible car.


----------



## Katherine (28/7/10)

I watched packed to the rafters and cried!


----------



## Maple (28/7/10)

Katie said:


> I watched packed to the rafters and cried!


Me too, I loved that rooster...


----------



## argon (28/7/10)

bum said:


> Did anyone else see the bit on Robin Reliants on Top Gear. I have not laughed so hard in ages.



Yep watched it the other weekend (thanks eztv) you're right... funniest, segment, ever. absolute classic :lol:


----------



## Pennywise (28/7/10)

Katie said:


> I watched packed to the rafters and cried!




Not something I'd openly admit  :lol:


----------



## Katherine (28/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Not something I'd openly admit  :lol:



I cried twice... LOL!


----------



## warra48 (28/7/10)

Katie said:


> I cried twice... LOL!



If it's worth doing once, it's worth doing it twice ? Crying, that is.


----------



## browndog (28/7/10)

argon said:


> Yep watched it the other weekend (thanks eztv) you're right... funniest, segment, ever. absolute classic :lol:



Funniest thing I have seen in years, I had tears rolling down my cheeks.


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/7/10)

browndog said:


> Funniest thing I have seen in years, I had tears rolling down my cheeks.



So you watched Top Gear and cried?


----------



## goomboogo (28/7/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> So you watched Top Gear and cried?



Twice.


----------



## petesbrew (29/7/10)

Am I the only one who gets annoyed whenever I hear Apple, Ipod, Ipad, Iphone, etc. mentioned?
And the clowns like this fool who camp outside stores to buy one?

Geez, even hyundai have named most of their cars i20, i30, i40, iLoad...

it's just a piece of electronic equipment that will be outdated in 3 months time.
i-dontcare.


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/7/10)

[Krusty the Clown] What is it with the kids and their gadgets? ipod, iphone, I give up! [/Krusty the Clown]


----------



## petesbrew (29/7/10)

How do you slap sense into a dumb as f##k workmate?
I swear, I could be working with Derek Zoolander.


----------



## Fourstar (29/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> I swear, I could be working with Derek Zoolander.



KILL THE MALAYSIAN PRIME MINISTER!!!!


----------



## WarmBeer (29/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> KILL THE MALAYSIAN PRIME MINISTER!!!!


Hush! Isn't that the sort of talk that got Buttersd70 banned from this site?


----------



## petesbrew (29/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> KILL THE MALAYSIAN PRIME MINISTER!!!!


That made my arvo! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Water is the essence of wetness.


----------



## raven19 (29/7/10)

News linky...

That'll learn him.


----------



## Pennywise (29/7/10)

http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/weddi...0-1225897993442

Think he'll learn  Silly twat

Edit: This is hilarious http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/disab...0-1225898202737


----------



## argon (29/7/10)

just noticed google have changed how image search results are displayed... check this out
linky :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (29/7/10)

raven19 said:


> News linky...
> 
> That'll learn him.



she might of enjoyed it


----------



## Pennywise (30/7/10)

Bye bye Still thread, you're a cunny funt bum :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/7/10)

argon said:


> just noticed google have changed how image search results are displayed... check this out
> linky :icon_drool2:



Ahh, so they stole the way Bing displays image search results.




Anyways I'm going to Vietnam for a few months, so I'll most likely be quite scarce around these parts. If someone could continue the flavour of the week threads, that'll be great.

Later!


----------



## drew9242 (30/7/10)

argon said:


> just noticed google have changed how image search results are displayed... check this out
> linky :icon_drool2:



Hasn't it always been like that. Has been for as long as i can remember.


----------



## Fourstar (30/7/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Ahh, so they stole the way Bing displays image search results.
> 
> Anyways I'm going to Vietnam for a few months, so I'll most likely be quite scarce around these parts. If someone could continue the flavour of the week threads, that'll be great.
> 
> Later!




Enjoy mate, make sure you visit louisiane brewhouse in Nha Trang and eat Pho like its going out of fashion!! Say hi to the fellas for me! Maybe you can sit in on abrewday like i did!


----------



## bum (30/7/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Ahh, so they stole the way Bing displays image search results.


 OMG! YOU USE BING! 

Have fun.


----------



## Katherine (30/7/10)

whats happened to Chappo???


----------



## bum (30/7/10)

I think he has sand in his vagina.


----------



## Katherine (30/7/10)

bum said:


> I think he has sand in his vagina.



do not insult the female why do men do that...


----------



## bum (30/7/10)

Why are you taking it as an insult to women? Sandy vaginas do cause irritability. Why do women do that?


----------



## Katherine (30/7/10)

bum said:


> Why are you taking it as an insult to women? Sandy vaginas do cause irritability. Why do women do that?



because he does not have a vagina!


----------



## the_yobbo (30/7/10)

OMG, 184 pages of random no topic crap. This is awesome. 

Seems the perfect place to post this link


A bloke (probably high) witnessing a double rainbow. Sound a must.

I haven't laughed so much in a long time. Maybe I need to get out more often.


----------



## bum (30/7/10)

Katie said:


> because he does not have a vagina!


 

And if he did there most likely would not actually be any sand in it. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Katherine (30/7/10)

bum said:


> And if he did there most likely would not actually be any sand in it. Jesus Christ.



rofl.... actually I reckon there would be!


----------



## Katherine (30/7/10)




----------



## Pennywise (31/7/10)

The Muzz said:


> OMG, 184 pages of random no topic crap. This is awesome.
> 
> Seems the perfect place to post this link
> 
> ...





Acid for sure


----------



## Steve (31/7/10)

Likely snow at lower elevations here tomorrow!


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/10)

AvP: Requiem FTW!!! what a 'great' saturday night in.


----------



## Dave70 (2/8/10)

The wind and rain rolled in last night during the final 20min of the boil.
Nothing a hunk of steel on top of a big plastic lid couldn't remedy though.
Looked kind of cool and witchy I thought..


----------



## bum (2/8/10)

Thinking of going to go see Mirah when she tours. Do I need to buy a cardigan or something?


----------



## bum (2/8/10)

Just had a phone call from a very helpful lady who wanted to help me (with help). She was calling "all the customers who use the Windows" as a "special service" to get rid of all "the secret junk files that crashes the computer". Every 10 seconds or so she'd near yell "HELLO?" to see if I was still there. If I didn't know any better I'd say she was used to being hung up on. Some people just don't appreciate the kindness of others.


----------



## Dave70 (3/8/10)

I get similar calls from folk at work wishing to 'speak to the business owner' in order to save me some money on my phone plan.

To which I reply 'OH MY GOD...are you the guy form that Slumdog millionare movie?? Man.... I _love_ that movie!! - _hello..hello_..

...beep...beep...beep..

works every time..


----------



## bum (4/8/10)




----------



## Dave70 (5/8/10)

Earlier...


----------



## Ivan Other One (5/8/10)

Dave70 said:


> Earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pennywise (5/8/10)

Yeah, I had some acid that done that too me once, I think, I don't really remember all of it so, I dunno


----------



## seravitae (5/8/10)

Dave70 said:


> I get similar calls from folk at work wishing to 'speak to the business owner' in order to save me some money on my phone plan.
> 
> To which I reply 'OH MY GOD...are you the guy form that Slumdog millionare movie?? Man.... I _love_ that movie!! - _hello..hello_..
> 
> ...


Indian call center chick called me once:


Her: Hi sir, CONGRATULATIONS YOU'VE WON A FREE HOLIDAY TO THE GOLD COAST for 3 nights!

Me: WOW! I never win anything! This is fantastic!

Her: Yes sir, it is fantastic, and it's all yours thanks to <some company>

Me: Wow, just, wow. Awesome.

Her: Yes sir! So we have 3 night blocks available that you can choose.. <rattles off different date ranges>

Me: Oh.. Umm..

Her: Do any of those suit you sir?

Me: Hmm.. I dunno..

Her: Well sir, it is a free holiday, it is a wonderful offer!

Me: Wow, its free? So its mine?

Her: Yes sir!

Me: Well, I'm a student. I take time off whenever I want to do whatever I want. However, seeing as you've given me a free holiday, I'd just like to inform you... CONGRATULATIONS!

Her: Sir?

Me: YOU'VE JUST WON A FREE HOLIDAY TO THE GOLD COAST COURTESY OF ME!

Her: Sir I don't understand?

Me: Well, you just gave me a free holiday. I don't work so I dont need holidays. You're obviously working so you need a holiday! So I'm giving you my holiday! CONGRATULATIONS ON WINNING YOUR FREE HOLIDAY TO THE GOLD COAST!

<beep beep beep beep>


----------



## Bribie G (5/8/10)

Reliant Robins were great, my first car, at high school in the UK, was one of these: 






It had a Royal Enfield Talisman Three engine and went like a shower of shit. Three wheeler but a more sensible arrangement than the Reliant. Wonder I survived to eventually make home brew. If Abbott gets in they will be reinstated.

And how about this  as well


----------



## bum (5/8/10)

BribieG said:


> And how about this  as well




Thank you for explaining the tenets of feminism, Rice-a-Riso!


----------



## Dave70 (6/8/10)

_*results may vary_*


----------



## Pennywise (6/8/10)

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/workers-shot-at-...0805-11itx.html

I used to live about 1 min walk from that bunnings store, anyone who knows the area wont be supprised. Glad I moved. And the car was pulled over in my old street, and it's not Greenfield Park, it's St Johns Park


----------



## Bribie G (6/8/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/workers-shot-at-...0805-11itx.html
> 
> I used to live about 1 min walk from that bunnings store, anyone who knows the area wont be supprised. Glad I moved. And the car was pulled over in my old street, and it's not Greenfield Park, it's St Johns Park



They were AHB members who had gone back to the store to complain that they had discovered the bungs on their Willow no-chill cubes had been drilled out. Bloody Bunnings.


Edit:


----------



## Katherine (6/8/10)

what shoudl I cook for dinner!


----------



## bum (6/8/10)

Rice-a-Riso.


----------



## Fents (6/8/10)

just had the most awesome mixed chicken/lamb kebab for lunch.


----------



## Katherine (6/8/10)

I had the day off yesterday and apparently I missed two junkies having sex in the corrider!


----------



## Fents (6/8/10)

Katie said:


> I had the day off yesterday and apparently I missed two junkies having sex in the corrider!



just grab some brown suguar, a spoon, a lighter and im sure you can lure them back in!


----------



## Katherine (6/8/10)

Fents said:


> just grab some brown suguar, a spoon, a lighter and im sure you can lure them back in!



apparently they were much to look at... but just to see the faces of the people I work with... would of been hilarious! Im in IT...


----------



## Airgead (6/8/10)

Katie said:


> what shoudl I cook for dinner!



I'm cooking a smoked chicken risotto (made from a leftover chicken I smoked on the webber the other day) if that helps.


----------



## Katherine (6/8/10)

Airgead said:


> I'm cooking a smoked chicken risotto (made from a leftover chicken I smoked on the webber the other day) if that helps.
> 
> 
> wierdly I have smoked chicken in fridge. I think I actually dont feel like cooking!


----------



## Dave70 (6/8/10)

Katie said:


> I had the day off yesterday and apparently I missed two junkies having sex in the corrider!



Two junkies eh?
I would have rather seen the post coitial conversation / melee.

'Ok, where's the cash?'

'What cash, you were paying _me_'

'_Nahhh_ _na na_'

'Fkn _what_?'

'_Huhh???_'


----------



## Pennywise (6/8/10)

I'm making pizza, but I've got other dilema's to sort out ATM, I think I've wrongly labeled some kegs. Pour my first beer for the arvo and out comes a nice dark copper pale ale, smells brilliant and the taste is giving me a hard-on. So I walk over to my brew log to see which beer this is that's making me all fuzzy (newly kegged so it was the first pint off it) and f**k me it says Steam Ale/Cal Common. No way is this a Cal Com, it's an APA, it looks like one, smells like one, and bugger me it even tastes like one. So, this beer is either Nick's Citra Pale Ale or a Coopers PA kit with a few assorted grains and 1.5g/L Citra dry hopped. I'm leaning towards the Citra Pale Ale because the mouthfeel is not as full on as any of the kit beers I do, but still a little confused because I get some mineral's on the palate which would be from Wyeast 1272 I used in the kit, possibly just a minor ferment/yeast handling flaw though. At the end of the day though, I have 3 kegs with the wrong numbers on them and one of them is a Cal Common, one of them is effin awesome, and the other is untasted.


----------



## Pennywise (6/8/10)

Dave70 said:


> Two junkies eh?
> I would have rather seen the post coitial conversation / melee.
> 
> 'Ok, where's the cash?'
> ...




:lol: This nearly made me piss my pants :lol:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (7/8/10)

I cut a bit of my thumb off. Maybe I should have posted it in the"whats on the plate" thread, because I couldnt find the bit of nail and flesh.
Nice clean cut thanks to a freshly sharpened knife.


----------



## Fents (7/8/10)

christ! thats pretty bad mate, doctors for sure.. reminds me of the day i did the same thing when i was 21 to my thumb about the same size as yours but i managed to take off the underside as well...did it whilst trying to clean a motorbike chain with a rag...the engine was on and the chain was moving!

that big green cigar that the ambo's give you is heaven. bit of plastic and micro surgery and i still have a full thumb.

edit - im guessing it cant hurt to much, i was running around vomiting, screaming and swearing not really posting it on the web lol. your hard as nails! (punski!)


----------



## Pennywise (7/8/10)

Whack a band aid on it mate HTFU :lol: 


Nah, I've done something similar, it was pretty painful. Didn't go to the doc's though


----------



## Bribie G (7/8/10)

I spent all day playing Age of Empires III. The Emperor Bribie beat Henry the Navigator six times. 

I like to kill the villagers.


----------



## Pollux (7/8/10)

I did similar a couple of months back, back came in from the side of the thumb, took out most of the tip, including the nail (I was left with a flap on the end of my thumb). One stitch, it healed up fine, but I have no feeling in the spot that got cut.....

In others news, only 2 more days until I can pick up our new car, be nice to not be driving around in a shitter for once.


----------



## Pennywise (7/8/10)

Whatta ya geetin? I remember the same feeling when I upgraded from a 17yo to a 5yo car, always nice to cruize round in something that doesn't have clunking sounds and smoke comming from somewhere


----------



## Pollux (8/8/10)

Trading in our old Magna (1998) for a brand new Barina.....


----------



## Fourstar (8/8/10)

Pollux said:


> Trading in our old Magna (1998) for a brand new Barina.....




Girly man!  planning on trading in my TJ VR-X 136K on the clock for a lancer activ. i was tempted with the ultra small compact car like a jazz or swift but the price of a jazz its worthwhile spending a few extra pennies on the lancer. for stability control, cruise control, more airbags and decent legroom i think its a winner.

Im still tempted by a Swift RE4 for the compact zippyness. The only downside is no stability contro, cruise controll and a few less airbags (stab. control is a requirement to get full 5 star safety rating these days).

If only i wasnt living so close to the city my decision would be easy. driving so infrequently it makes you question your decision quite abit.


----------



## Pollux (8/8/10)

Fourstar, I was in the annoying position of always driving if we went somewhere as the wife seemed unable to drive the Magna......Hence the purchase of the baby car....

Have to admit, they are starting to look a bit better....


----------



## Fourstar (8/8/10)

Pollux said:


> Fourstar, I was in the annoying position of always driving if we went somewhere as the wife seemed unable to drive the Magna......Hence the purchase of the baby car....
> 
> Have to admit, they are starting to look a bit better....




very true, i guess i'll be lucky! The agressive look of the VRX and downsizing to the lancer activ isnt all the much of a loss to the manhood.


----------



## warra48 (8/8/10)

If you buy the Barina, enjoy driving your Daewoo.


----------



## Pollux (8/8/10)

I'm aware of it's origin.......Phases me not......


----------



## Pennywise (8/8/10)

Faaarrrrrrkkkk!!!!!!! I just done something completely and utterly freaking brainless. Went to swap a keg over and just hooked the gas line onto the beer out post. Needless to say all the gas lines have just been replaced and a mess was cleaned. Thank christ for non reture valves. I think I'm just going to fit one to all 3 lines between the manifold and the kegs now, just to save all the fart arsing round' if I ever do it again (which I prolly will  )


----------



## Bribie G (8/8/10)

Pollux said:


> Trading in our old Magna (1998) for a brand new Barina.....






warra48 said:


> If you buy the Barina, enjoy driving your Daewoo.



Yup Daewoo Kalos

However if I was in the market for a small car I reckon the Holden / Chev / Daewoo / Opel / .......Cruze is the most refreshing car to come on the market for yonks. A real car looking car and not just Granny's Seoul shopping trolley.


----------



## bum (8/8/10)

Looks like the previous range of Mazdas.


----------



## manticle (8/8/10)

Gregor said:


> I cut a bit of my thumb off. Maybe I should have posted it in the"whats on the plate" thread, because I couldnt find the bit of nail and flesh.
> Nice clean cut thanks to a freshly sharpened knife.
> 
> View attachment 39942



A few years ago (over 7 I think) I did a very similar cut while working in a kitchen. I have a very slight hint of nerve damage in that part of the finger. Healed OK but that one is slightly mis-shapen compared to to the one on the other hand.

Can't remember if I went to the doctor (maybe the manager decided I had to?) but I certainly didn't stop to take a photo. 

Hope it heals up OK.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/8/10)

manticle said:


> A few years ago (over 7 I think) I did a very similar cut while working in a kitchen. I have a very slight hint of nerve damage in that part of the finger. Healed OK but that one is slightly mis-shapen compared to to the one on the other hand.
> 
> Can't remember if I went to the doctor (maybe the manager decided I had to?) but I certainly didn't stop to take a photo.
> 
> Hope it heals up OK.




Photo was after a day of being under a bandage.
But yes I did try to take a photo just after I did it, but it wouldnt stop bleeding and you couldnt really see anything but blood.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/8/10)

Anyone else enjoy the Union on Saturday night?


----------



## argon (10/8/10)

Gregor said:


> Anyone else enjoy the Union on Saturday night?
> View attachment 40026




Yep... All-blacks peaking at the right time, ready for the World Cup next year h34r:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/8/10)

No, they havent peaked yet


----------



## bum (10/8/10)

Who do you guys think is gonna win the mardi gras?


----------



## raven19 (10/8/10)

A Darwin Award here surely.
News Linky


----------



## Ivan Other One (10/8/10)

raven19 said:


> A Darwin Award here surely.
> News Linky




Hmmmm, Wonder if his first name was Nick??


----------



## marksfish (10/8/10)

raven19 said:


> A Darwin Award here surely.
> News Linky




he was really nuts


----------



## bum (10/8/10)

Just had a lovely chat with a gentleman who kindly offered to "slice me to pieces" in connection with the issue lightly touched upon in my post in this thread. I could not be more delighted!


----------



## Fents (11/8/10)

bum said:


> Just had a lovely chat with a gentleman who kindly offered to "slice me to pieces" in connection with the issue lightly touched upon in my post in this thread. I could not be more delighted!



wtf? i read and re read that post and not one thing comes across as shit....whats the deal?


----------



## Pennywise (11/8/10)

bum said:


> Just had a lovely chat with a gentleman who kindly offered to "slice me to pieces" in connection with the issue lightly touched upon in my post in this thread. I could not be more delighted!




Well I spose at least he was polite about it


----------



## bum (11/8/10)

Oh, I assure you his manners are impeccable.



Fents said:


> wtf? i read and re read that post and not one thing comes across as shit....whats the deal?



Nah, not because of my comments there but IRL because of the situation that the comment is about. I'm not entirely sure what the deal is but apparently I need to "watch out". So now we've gotta lock away all our valuables while we're not home (I don't wish to stereotype but drug money has to come from somewhere, you know?) and hope like **** he doesn't let the cat out if he does pay us a visit while we're out (inside cat, she'd be right under a car first thing). Also gotta hope he doesn't come visit me while SWMBO is home.

This shit is getting fucked up and apparently I'm not allowed to stay out of it a mind my own business.


----------



## Dave70 (11/8/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Well I spose at least he was polite about it



Oh, the Japanese are renowned for their politeness as well as their prowess with the blade.

So when _did_ Iron chef Morimoto join the forum?


----------



## bum (11/8/10)

Not a comment on the forum.

A comment on my phone from someone who knows where I live.


----------



## staggalee (11/8/10)

bum said:


> This shit is getting fucked up and apparently I'm not allowed to stay out of it a mind my own business.



Why`s that?
I don`t understand that, why aren`t you allowed to stay out of it and mind your own business?
Seems a bit odd.

stagga.


----------



## bum (11/8/10)

Because people keep calling me and threatening me in my home. 

Because someone keeps attributing the actions of others to me prompting the above.

Because the person at the root of all of this won't talk to me because she knows what trouble she's causing with her lies and bullshit and knows I'll make her accountable for them and she's never been accountable for anything else she's ever done in her life so she's not inclined to start now.

And, yeah, it seems a bit odd to me too.


----------



## Fents (11/8/10)

chin up mate, maybe a bit of extra security too wouldnt go astray either.


----------



## petesbrew (11/8/10)

Holy crap. Um, keep those doors locked Bum.


----------



## bum (11/8/10)

Yeah, got that under control. But I'm more worried about what could happen when I'm not here than when I am to be honest.

Thanks, lads.


----------



## Pennywise (11/8/10)

Let the local coppers know mate, at least if anything should happen they'll be wise to the situation


----------



## Katherine (12/8/10)

I just told a work collegue to piss off!


----------



## bum (12/8/10)

What will Human Resources think?!


----------



## Katherine (12/8/10)

bum said:


> What will Human Resources think?!



Ive got plenty on him.


He is such a twat! So arrogant!


----------



## argon (13/8/10)

I vet so upset when a keg blows. I really feel cheated <_<

+ ps3 died AGAIN today... 3rd time... Have to rebuild again PITA


----------



## Bribie G (14/8/10)

Bum, get an AVO? At least it shows them you've reported them. 

Keg blowing is annoying, especially when you could swear that you drank so little of it that there is surely at least a third of a keg left and does this mean my drinking is out of control? Not that we are in any doubt about that. Hic.


----------



## bum (14/8/10)

BribieG said:


> Bum, get an AVO? At least it shows them you've reported them.



I know I probably should but I dunno, I guess I'm just hoping to get through life without having to do shit like that (or ever sue anyone, etc). It's been a couple days since I've heard from him directly but I have heard from someone who knows him and they say he's changed his number because he's shit scared of what he's started (I was not terribly meek in my response to his threats). I just hope my rash response has actually put the issue to bed and not just set things up to stew and blow up again when I actually feel ready to relax about the whole thing.


----------



## marksfish (14/8/10)

argon said:


> I vet so upset when a keg blows. I really feel cheated <_<
> 
> + ps3 died AGAIN today... 3rd time... Have to rebuild again PITA




and the last few pints before she blows are always the best :icon_drunk:


----------



## petesbrew (14/8/10)

argon said:


> I vet so upset when a keg blows. I really feel cheated <_<
> 
> + ps3 died AGAIN today... 3rd time... Have to rebuild again PITA


What did your ps3 die of?
Just interested as mine's only 3 months old. A workmate's has died twice too.
Then again, I've heard Xbox owners having to get theirs sent back & repaired too, so maybe it's luck of the draw who's on the assembly line that day.


----------



## bum (15/8/10)

Is anyone else following Bandito's automated brewbot thread?

Man there's some hopelessly catty bitches on this board. Some people who _only_ post to shit all over the idea. And I don't mean only in that particular thread, I mean at all.


----------



## argon (15/8/10)

petesbrew said:


> What did your ps3 die of?
> Just interested as mine's only 3 months old. A workmate's has died twice too.
> Then again, I've heard Xbox owners having to get theirs sent back & repaired too, so maybe it's luck of the draw who's on the assembly line that day.



Yellow light of death.... YLOD. Caused from heating and cooling the motherboard. This causes the solder to form small cracks. This happens over and over again untill the solder loses contact/breaks the circuit and the whole machine just stops. Have to reflow the mortherboard around the heatsinks... PITA but achievable. Older models are more susceptible. New ones don't suffer from this.... so wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## petesbrew (16/8/10)

argon said:


> Yellow light of death.... YLOD. Caused from heating and cooling the motherboard. This causes the solder to form small cracks. This happens over and over again untill the solder loses contact/breaks the circuit and the whole machine just stops. Have to reflow the mortherboard around the heatsinks... PITA but achievable. Older models are more susceptible. New ones don't suffer from this.... so wouldn't worry about it.


phew.... it does get very warm though! I need to open up the back of my entertainment unit so it can breath better.


----------



## Bribie G (16/8/10)

Bet you didn't realise that:


Saccharomyces cerevisiae regulatory genes CAT1 and CAT3 constitute a positive control circuit necessary for derepression of gluconeogenic and disaccharide-utilizing enzymes. Mutations within these genes are epistatic to hxk2 and hex2, which cause defects in glucose repression. cat1 and cat3 mutants are unable to grow in the presence of nonfermentable carbon sources or maltose. Stable gene disruptions were constructed inside these genes, and the resulting growth deficiencies were used for selecting epistatic mutations. The revertants obtained were tested for glucose repression, and those showing altered regulatory properties were further investigated. Most revertants belonged to a single complementation group called cat4. This recessive mutation caused a defect in glucose repression of invertase, maltase, and iso-1-cytochrome c. Additionally, hexokinase activity was increased. Gluconeogenic enzymes are still normally repressible in cat4 mutants. The occurrence of recombination of cat1::HIS3 and cat3::LEU2 with some cat4 alleles allowed significant growth in the presence of ethanol, which could be attributed to a partial derepression of gluconeogenic enzymes. The cat4 complementation group was tested for allelism with hxk2, hex2, cat80, cid1, cyc8, and tup1 mutations, which were previously described as affecting glucose repression. Allelism tests and tetrad analysis clearly proved that the cat4 complementation group is a new class of mutant alleles affecting carbon source-dependent gene expression.


And I bet that smartarse Palmer doesn't realise it either. 


I think I should put on my KT26s and go for a walk.


----------



## warra48 (16/8/10)

BribieG said:


> And I bet that smartarse Palmer doesn't realise it either.
> I think I should put on my KT26s and go for a walk.



I've saved your PhD theory to study it later. Looks like a brilliant piece of work. Well done. ^_^ 
Agree you've even outdone Palmer with his tree trimming and lopping analogy. :super: 

And when you put on the KT26s, don't forget the polyester safari suit to complete the look. Handsome. :wub:


----------



## argon (16/8/10)

petesbrew said:


> phew.... it does get very warm though! I need to open up the back of my entertainment unit so it can breath better.



One interesting thing Ive heard about the YLOD for PS3 is that its prone to happening in winter. Apparently because there is less airflow through peoples homes during winter the PS3 gets warmer and then dies. So letting air flow around the thing is a good idea.

The YLOD is essentially the same thing as the RROD (red ring of death) that the XBOX suffers from. If it happens to you just have a look at this site LINKY Its fairly simple to do but a bit daunting the first time you crack open the case and have everything sitting out in front of you. 

Im fairly much an electronics spazz (that automated brewery thread does my head in still dont really know what a PID is/does) and I found it easy enough to do and has pics to follow. Although it keeps happening so dont know if its me or the machine <_< . Again you should be fine newer models = less susceptible.


----------



## petesbrew (16/8/10)

warra48 said:


> I've saved your PhD theory to study it later. Looks like a brilliant piece of work. Well done. ^_^
> Agree you've even outdone Palmer with his tree trimming and lopping analogy. :super:
> 
> And when you put on the KT26s, don't forget the polyester safari suit to complete the look. Handsome. :wub:


The only shoes safari suits go with are brown sandals or rubber thongs.

KT-26's are best teamed with 90's happy pants & bumbags.


----------



## Katherine (16/8/10)

If you are in to old skool ACDC look out for Bonfire!


----------



## bum (16/8/10)

My new mill arrived today and the call I'm waiting on to see if I'm working tomorrow hasn't come through yet so it looks like a midweek brewday is on the cards. Yay.


----------



## warra48 (16/8/10)

Whoopie!!!!!!!!

Nothing like milling your own grain to make you feel like a real brewer. Once more thing within your personal control (and responsibility).


----------



## Bribie G (16/8/10)

In the case of BIAB where a finer crush is acceptable, it's possible nowadays to outsource the grain processing.


----------



## Bribie G (16/8/10)




----------



## Leigh (16/8/10)

bum said:


> My new mill arrived today and the call I'm waiting on to see if I'm working tomorrow hasn't come through yet so it looks like a midweek brewday is on the cards. Yay.



Is brilliant...took a "brewday off" today...sorted out the herms, which will never not be used again...also assembled my mill and hopper, so next time will be crushing all my own grain!

Just need to buy some big pots to plant my hop rhizomes and I'm all set


----------



## Katherine (17/8/10)

I spilt a whole glass full of red wine over my boyfriends new carpet...


----------



## Pennywise (17/8/10)

Katie said:


> If you are in to old skool ACDC look out for Bonfire!




If it ain't Bon it ain't Acca


----------



## Katherine (17/8/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> If it ain't Bon it ain't Acca



That's it.... My man is the frontman of a tribute band to Bon Scott ... Called Bonfire. About 3 - 4 months away from playing live! The musicians are tight as...


----------



## Pennywise (17/8/10)

Katie said:


> That's it.... My man is the frontman of a tribute band to Bon Scott ... Called Bonfire. About 3 - 4 months away from playing live! The musicians are tight as...




Nice :kooi: Must be a good bloke then


----------



## Katherine (17/8/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Nice :kooi: Must be a good bloke then



He is the best bloke very talented and inspirational and has great taste in women! LOL! Drink him under the table though! Never seen him drunk EVER!


----------



## bum (17/8/10)

Worst Bon Scott ever.


----------



## petesbrew (17/8/10)

bum said:


> Worst Bon Scott ever.


Haha, exactly what I was thinking.
:lol:


----------



## Katherine (17/8/10)

bum said:


> Worst Bon Scott ever.




Um his alive!


----------



## MitchDudarko (17/8/10)

I pitched some 1098 Wyeast into a porter yesterday afternoon that I stepped up from about 5mL. At the moment it's climbing out of the airlock. I'm not worried at all, just not keen on the mess  Anyone else had this happen with this yeast?


----------



## bum (17/8/10)

bum said:


> My new mill arrived today



Give it a run today and seemed to me to work great but that's not why I'm quoting myself.

I used the hand crank instead of farting about with setting it up for a drill for the first batch and if it took longer than a minute per kilo (including loading the little hopper) I'll bite the eye of my cock. Can't understand why any homebrewer would fanny about with motorising a mill.


----------



## bum (18/8/10)




----------



## drew9242 (18/8/10)

bum said:


> Give it a run today and seemed to me to work great but that's not why I'm quoting myself.
> 
> I used the hand crank instead of farting about with setting it up for a drill for the first batch and if it took longer than a minute per kilo (including loading the little hopper) I'll bite the eye of my cock. Can't understand why any homebrewer would fanny about with motorising a mill.




Try doing a double batch worth of grain. It gets a bit hard by the end. But yes im the same, don't see the need for a motor as of yet.


----------



## leiothrix (18/8/10)

I'm in the process fart-arsing around with a motor for two reasons:

1 - I'm lazy 
2 - It's another toy.

I like building stuff and anything that makes my brewday easier/quicker is good.


----------



## bum (18/8/10)

I've got no argument with point 2 but there's no way setting one up and maintaining it is easier than a hand crank (at least with my mill, anyway, maybe others aren't as easy to turn?).


----------



## leiothrix (18/8/10)

I hand crank mine at the moment. It's not hard (mill master v1) but it's a very boring 10 minutes to crush the grain and clean up afterwards.

I'm going to build a stand with the mill and a motor in it. I won't have to do anything other than flick the switch to grind the grain, and I won't have a mass of dust everywhere.

Obviously it would take a lot of milling to make up for the effort of building the stand, but I enjoy making stuff and don't enjoy cranking the mill.

Adds another couple hundred $$ to the cost of the mill, but it will keep the area cleaner (no dust) and when not in use will be another bench in my workshop. And will give me a place to store my kettle.

And not that I've built it yet, but I don't really envisage there to be much maintenance. Tensioning the belt once in a while will take a few minutes and will probably only have to be done once early in its life and will be just turning a tensioner, and the belt itself will last for years.

And I think I've used the word 'and' a bit too much. Meh.


----------



## warra48 (18/8/10)

What's so hard about spending 5 minutes hand milling about 5 kg of grains? I do it the evening before brew day, or early on brewday when the HLT is coming up to temperature. Easy peasy.
I also use the MillMaster 1. 
I've never seen the need to spend $$$ to save myself 5 minutes of effort once every 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## leiothrix (18/8/10)

It's just a job that i really don't like.

Milling by hand isn't hard, doesn't take much time or a real lot of effort, but I just hate doing it.

I'll be building my mill into a bench so I have another table to use, and storage for brewing bits underneath.

Also means I get to tinker with things, which I like doing. 

Got the motor & PSU, just need to get some pulleys and a belt. And put it all together. 

I like to automate the bits I can. Anything that makes the brewday easier makes it more enjoyable and less of a chore.


----------



## petesbrew (19/8/10)

I just saw a Gobbledoc waiting at an ATM near Town Hall.


----------



## Pennywise (19/8/10)

Chippies


----------



## MVZOOM (19/8/10)

petesbrew said:


> I just saw a Gobbledoc waiting at an ATM near Town Hall.



Whaaaaa??


----------



## Pennywise (19/8/10)

Are you sure it wasn't a baby Wookie?


----------



## petesbrew (19/8/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a baby Wookie?


Nah, unless that Wookie shaved their face.
Could've been a giant Ewok, but a Gobbledoc was closest guess to the mark.


----------



## Katherine (19/8/10)

Why does everybody think I have to open the door for them!????


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/8/10)

Katie said:


> Why does everybody think I have to open the door for them!????



That's either equality Katie, or you look like a bloke  

Andrew


----------



## bum (19/8/10)

Bloody SWMBO seems to have volunteered us both to work for the AEC on election day. Oh, it is going to be grand!


----------



## Katherine (19/8/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> That's either equality Katie, or you look like a bloke
> 
> Andrew



I do have short hair but I dont look like a bloke! 

Im opening the door for my little girl to go through and then all these other people walk through and my daughter has to wait and this is a child care centre. Happens all the time. I nearly loose it. Im in a hurry to people. Its only taken me 40 minutes to get there and I have another 40 minutes to go until I get to work. and I bet these mothers are going off to have a cup a coffee with a friend! rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! 

And BUM sucked in!


----------



## Fents (19/8/10)

Katie said:


> And BUM sucked in!



this basically...


----------



## bum (19/8/10)

I'm sure there'll be some loser there to hold the door for me though so it ain't all bad.


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/8/10)

Katie said:


> I do have short hair but I dont look like a bloke!
> 
> Im opening the door for my little girl to go through and then all these other people walk through and my daughter has to wait and this is a child care centre. Happens all the time. I nearly loose it. Im in a hurry to people. Its only taken me 40 minutes to get there and I have another 40 minutes to go until I get to work. and I bet these mothers are going off to have a cup a coffee with a friend! rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> And BUM sucked in!



Well that's just rude.

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (19/8/10)

bum said:


> I'm sure there'll be some loser there to hold the door for me though so it ain't all bad.



LOL!


----------



## bum (19/8/10)

Fents said:


> this basically...



Well, I say "volunteered" but apparently we'll both be getting a largish taxfree payment for our services but I'm not looking forward to dealing with the chatty nannas.


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/8/10)

bum said:


> Well, I say "volunteered" but apparently we'll both be getting a largish taxfree payment for our services but I'm not looking forward to dealing with the chatty nannas.



It's good money I am told Bum, just look miserable like most of the other "volunteers" and no one will talk to you anyway.


----------



## bum (19/8/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> It's good money I am told Bum, just look miserable like most of the other "volunteers" and no one will talk to you anyway.



I'll start practising this one when I get to discuss the matter with SWMBO this evening.


----------



## bum (19/8/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> It's good money I am told Bum



Bloody hell. Just found out it is $19.50ph. 6/7 hours they reckon. Hardly worth it. I won't be starting until 5.30 and I won't be counting - I see some menial shit in my future.


----------



## DangerousDave (19/8/10)

wow there are only a few things i can think of that id rather be doing on a sat then working for the electoral commision

trying to eat my own head for instance.....

my heart goes out to you Bum the trick is to get hammered before you go. dont think those old nannas arent on the sherry bud :lol:


----------



## bum (19/8/10)

Holy shit! Are any of you guys fans of Flight of the Conchords? I am. Anyway, I downloaded a copy of some TV documentary they made at SXSW before they made the Comedy Central series and please realise that I am completely serious when I say this - you see the character of Mel and her husband being created in real life. It was pretty amazing.


----------



## Pennywise (20/8/10)




----------



## Dave70 (20/8/10)




----------



## bum (20/8/10)

I'd be giving business cards out left, right and centre.


----------



## bum (20/8/10)

Uh...with my real name on them - not my screen name.


----------



## earle (20/8/10)

James Bond style eh - "Names Rooter, Bum ....." Might be popular in prison.


----------



## Pollux (20/8/10)

Went and voted today, we we got THE most camp "officer in charge" at the polling place.....

Think Louie from pineapple dance studios, on crack and hormones....After we left we wondered if he would have been quite as well received in somewhere like Penrith.........


----------



## boobiedazzler (21/8/10)

bum said:


> Uh...with my real name on them - not my screen name.



Why do you need to chime in with your negative comments with so many threads here, across the AHB spectrum? Are you really so full of pain & anguish? You come across as the most sour of lemons, and contribute so little of value, in contrast to your smarmy vitriol, which appears many times daily. There's really only one person in the world who thinks you're the cleverest buck in the stable. And he's holding a mirror.... to his own bum. If you need a hug, let me know. We could arrange a positivity bootcamp for you,


----------



## Pennywise (21/8/10)




----------



## bum (21/8/10)

boobiedazzler said:


> Why do you need to chime in with your negative comments with so many threads here, across the AHB spectrum?


I made a negative comment? I'll draw your attention to your own mirror for a moment, dude.



boobiedazzler said:


> There's really only one person in the world who thinks you're the cleverest buck in the stable.


There's also really only one person who I'm trying to entertain so I guess that works out well.

Thank you for giving me life by lavishing me with the scorn you seem to feel I need to be denied to be a become a better person.


----------



## Katherine (24/8/10)

Thirsty


----------



## staggalee (25/8/10)

Katie, did you give any more thought to my idea? 

stagga.


----------



## Katherine (25/8/10)

staggalee said:


> Katie, did you give any more thought to my idea?
> 
> stagga.



Not quite sure what that idea was?


----------



## staggalee (25/8/10)

Katie said:


> Not quite sure what that idea was?


The idea was we run away together, get married and leave all these drunks, layabouts, tosspots and ne`er do wells behind us.  

stagga.


----------



## Fourstar (25/8/10)

staggalee said:


> The idea was we run away together, get married and *leave all these drunks, layabouts, tosspots and ne`er do wells behind us. *




There is a hole in your plan.. That would require katie leaving you behind!


----------



## Katherine (25/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> There is a hole in your plan.. That would require katie leaving you behind!




LOL! Ive found my perfect mate! No one could come close!


----------



## staggalee (25/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> There is a hole in your plan.. That would require katie leaving you behind!



Dammit......I never thought of that  

stagga.


----------



## staggalee (25/8/10)

Katie said:


> LOL! Ive found my perfect mate! No one could come close!



huh  

stagga.


----------



## Katherine (25/8/10)

staggalee said:


> huh
> 
> stagga.




I know how cute! You have to loose to win sometimes!


----------



## Katherine (26/8/10)

Where is Chappo?


----------



## WarmBeer (26/8/10)

Katie said:


> Where is Chappo?


Hiding out with Citymorgue2?


----------



## .DJ. (26/8/10)

boobiedazzler said:


> Why do you need to chime in with your negative comments with so many threads here, across the AHB spectrum? Are you really so full of pain & anguish? You come across as the most sour of lemons, and contribute so little of value, in contrast to your smarmy vitriol, which appears many times daily. There's really only one person in the world who thinks you're the cleverest buck in the stable. And he's holding a mirror.... to his own bum. If you need a hug, let me know. We could arrange a positivity bootcamp for you,


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (26/8/10)

Katie said:


> Where is Chappo?




He took his tin foil hat off and they got him


----------



## bum (27/8/10)

You haven't even posted yet but, commentking, I salute you for having the best name on the board (just pipping My Little Pony at the post).

Don't waste it, brah.


----------



## bum (27/8/10)

bum said:


> You haven't even posted yet but, commentking, I salute you for having the best name on the board (just pipping My Little Pony at the post).
> 
> Don't waste it, brah.


----------



## Katherine (27/8/10)

bum said:


>



Its his or her birthday today...


----------



## Dave70 (27/8/10)

...._not that theres anything wrong with that_...


----------



## bum (27/8/10)

Yeah, I saw that one a while back. Pretty offensive stuff. I guess it is funny in a sorta black-humour way (please no comments on this one, racists) but the bit at the end at the hate-mongering rally thing is really pretty grim.


----------



## Katherine (27/8/10)

There is a train strike in Perth... check out the picture of the packed train .... how funny.


----------



## Pennywise (28/8/10)

That's nearly everyone isn't it Katie?


----------



## bum (28/8/10)

Amongst many other things, SWMBO is American. 

I've just walked away from a 15 minute argument with her (that I quite frankly had no interest in) about a question I asked DAYS AGO about the availability of fresh pumpkin there because all the pumpkin beer recipes I've read call for tinned pumpkin - not fresh "AG" pumpkin (even the ones that suggest roasting the pumokin roast this pureed shit). At the time I expressed shock at her assertion of the fact that the only time she saw pumpkins there was at halloween (with faces carved into them). 

Apparently this makes me a douchebag.

Anyway, I'm still looking for a good recipe for a pumpkin ale that doesn't include a tin of cream of pumpkin soup.


----------



## goomboogo (29/8/10)

Bum, I've got a recipe from Zymurgy (Nov/Dec 2006) that uses fresh pumpkin. I haven't made the beer so can't vouch for the outcome but the grain/pumpkin split by weight is about 50/50. It uses heirloom pumpkin that is roasted prior to adding it to the mash.


----------



## bum (29/8/10)

Thanks for the heads up, goomboogo! So far all the instances of that recipe I can find that have been posted on forums so far have the fresh pumpkin substituted for canned. Even the people who talk about roasting it use canned - they just spread it out in a baking dish and roast the goop. Bloody weirdos. I'll look again tonight when I've got a bit more trawling time on my hands and I'm sure I'll come up with the goods. If not I'll just do a weight for weight swap back and see how it goes. That recipe seems pretty well regarded. Thanks again.


----------



## Silo Ted (29/8/10)

Its interesting you ask about fresh pumpkin in the US. I watched a film last night (The Cider House Rules) and one of the orphanange kids drew a picture of a halloween lantern, then asked why you only see pumpkins once a year. Weird that the beer recipes you see call for tinned pumpkin, maybe in America the fresh ones are all reserved for halloween or the canning factory


----------



## Katherine (30/8/10)

The pumpkins in America are only sold at Haloween as they are for show only. Most of the flesh has being bred out of the pumpkin so you end up with a watery stringy pumpkin.


----------



## Fourstar (30/8/10)

Katie said:


> The pumpkins in America are only sold at Haloween as they are for show only. Most of the flesh has being bred out of the pumpkin so you end up with a watery stringy pumpkin.



also, they quite often refer to 'pumpkin' they eat as sqash(butternut pumpkin in most cases). Pumpkins are for carving, squash for eating. 

Same deal in the UK when i was living there as a kid (short lived). My mum and i where in a tesco and she asked if they had pumpkin. The store assistant goes "pumpkin?! why do you want pumpkin, tis not HALLOWEEEEEEEEEEEEN!"

One of the funniest things i had heard while i was over there. That and the shock and awe that we eat 'shark' from fish and chip shops. :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (30/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> also, they quite often refer to 'pumpkin' they eat as sqash(butternut pumpkin in most cases). Pumpkins are for carving, squash for eating.
> 
> Same deal in the UK when i was living there as a kid (short lived). My mum and i where in a tesco and she asked if they had pumpkin. The store assistant goes "pumpkin?! why do you want pumpkin, tis not HALLOWEEEEEEEEEEEEN!"
> 
> One of the funniest things i had heard while i was over there. That and the shock and awe that we eat 'shark' from fish and chip shops. :icon_cheers:



Same here... in the UK a few years back couldn't even find pumpkin soup. Asking for pumpkin, "pumpkin?? that's pig food!!" 

my wife was quite offended h34r:


----------



## bum (30/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> also, they quite often refer to 'pumpkin' they eat as squash (butternut pumpkin in most cases). Pumpkins are for carving, squash for eating.



Not true. I've had pumpkin ice-cream there (which was so amazing I couldn't even comprehend what my mouth was telling me) and the tins used in pumpkin beers are label pumpkin, not squash, so they do consider it for eating. But they do call butternut pumpkin butternut squash.

Not arguing with Katie's point that the pumpkins used for Halloween are not good eating. I'm only too ready to believe such a thing.

SWMBO had most certainly eaten pumpkin before coming here but never chunks of it - she (much like presumably everyone she knew) thought it needed to be processed to be edible!


----------



## Katherine (30/8/10)

I just dont get why they can all there pumpkin. In Australia I have never seen a can of pumpkin.


----------



## bum (30/8/10)

Yeah, this is the problem I'm having. Oh well.

Although I guess it makes sense. When eating in white people restaurants over there the only veggie you ever get is potato - as fries. Maybe the odd salad. They really only seem to be interested in eating meat and cheese.


----------



## goomboogo (30/8/10)

Part of tonight's meal was roast pumpkin. Beautiful. And not a can in sight.


----------



## bum (30/8/10)

Has anyone noticed how The Goodies isn't actually very funny? I never knew.


----------



## Cocko (30/8/10)

bum said:


> Has anyone noticed how The Goodies isn't actually very funny? I never knew.



Agreed.

Was intriguing when young and it was funny... from memory. Watched a few a couple of months ago, even some classics come up, the animal farm one, sleeperex and when they go in to the dinosaur.... can't believe I lasted more than one ep.

A time and a place I guess....


----------



## petesbrew (31/8/10)

Cocko said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Was intriguing when young and it was funny... from memory. Watched a few a couple of months ago, even some classics come up, the animal farm one, sleeperex and when they go in to the dinosaur.... can't believe I lasted more than one ep.
> 
> A time and a place I guess....


That time being when we were 12 yrs old, running home from school for this back to back with Monkey. 
ABC had all the great shows.


----------



## Pennywise (31/8/10)

I just remembered that I forgot to empty my mash tun last night, again. Shit's been in there for 3 days now


----------



## razz (31/8/10)

Good luck Pennywise, that has vomit written all over it!


----------



## Supra-Jim (31/8/10)

Hey Bum,

Not sure if your still looking for a pumpkin ale recipe that uses real pumpkin, but here is Jamil's recipe from Brewing Classic Styles:


OG - 1.056
IBU - 24
Colour: 12 SRM

11 lbs - Maris Otter (reduce by 2 lbs and add 5 lbs cooked pumpkin, if using real pumpkin)
.5 - Aromatic
.5 - Crystal 40 
.5 - Crystal 120
.25 - Special Roast

Hops
Kent Goldings - 1.2 oz

Spices (ground dry)
Cinnamon - 1/2 tsp
Ginger - 1/4 tsp
Nutmeg - 1/8 tsp
All Spice - 1/8 tsp

Yeast - WLP 002

Mash at 154F


Hope this helps.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Airgead (31/8/10)

petesbrew said:


> That time being when we were 12 yrs old, running home from school for this back to back with Monkey.
> ABC had all the great shows.



Hey... I still like the Goodies...

And Monkey rocks.

Maybe I just never grew up.


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

I actually found more to like in Monkey as an adult so I don't think that is it. The Goodies is alright for the odd chuckle each episode but overall it is pretty weak these days - especially since having read interviews where Tim Brooke-Taylor talks about how they were shocked how popular it was with kids here at the time as it was made with an adult audience in mind. 



Supra-Jim said:


> Hey Bum,
> 
> Not sure if your still looking for a pumpkin ale recipe that uses real pumpkin, but here is Jamil's recipe from Brewing Classic Styles:
> 
> ...



Ah, you're a legend, Supra-Jim! Reading other people's opinions so far had led me to narrow my recipe down to either the Zymurgy one goomboogo mentioned or the BCS one but I hadn't seen a proper version of the originals yet - only peoples' "improved" versions. That one looks pretty much like what I think I'm after. Thanks. Recipe saved.

Now to decide whether I roast it and chuck it in the mash or roast it then do a cereal mash first as some recommend. Oh, and I guess I've gotta find room for it in the brewing schedule. Perhaps I'll be seasonally appropriate and wait for late autumn? Probably pretty hard slog getting through a fermenter full through 30 degree weather.


----------



## Katherine (31/8/10)

what do people like to have with there chilli con carne?

rice
potato
corn chips
tortillas

???????


----------



## Pennywise (31/8/10)

A big fat bowl, of corn chips


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Rice and tortilla chips (oh yes, I went there)

Potato is bloody weird.


----------



## Katherine (31/8/10)

bum said:


> Rice and tortilla chips (oh yes, I went there)
> 
> Potato is bloody weird.



It would be all right on top of a baked pototo... goes really well with sweet pototo! 

i was thinking rice... but not both but I think my little girl will like that.


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Katie said:


> goes really well with sweet pototo!


At the risk of developing a theme in No Topic, I often put pumpkin in my chilli and it is pretty nice so I can see the flavours might work but serving chilling with a hole potato is weird, katie. You are angering the mighty food gods.


----------



## Supra-Jim (31/8/10)

Bum,

Just roast then mash up and add to the mash (this is method i heard discussed on one of the BN's Sunday Session about 18months ago)

Thanksgiving is not too far away and it could be a nice themed beer for that if you and your missus pay any kind of homage to that tradition. BTW sweet potato or pumpkin pie goes down well at any time of year and this beer seems to have a pretty similar flavour. Think dessert beer.

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Yeah, a thanksgiving/christmas crossover beer was the original idea (hence me looking at them now) but I'm realising that with the beers I have planned something I want to brew more would need to be bumped to make it happen. And yes punching it out for SWMBO by thanksgiving does seem like a nice idea but I know she'd rather cut her face off than drink beer - pumpkin or not. But as I say, SWMBO is American "amongst other things" - her family is less American than she is and Thanksgiving did not feature heavily in her upbringing (but that's too much info, obviously).

The thing that has me slightly worried in regard to pumpkin flavour is that lots of HBers report that the pumpkin is so subtle that a great many brewers seem to omit it completely in favour of the spices only. I've read that the cereal mash seems to bring the flavour out more and I've never done one of those so I'll look into it some more. Maybe I'll just look at using more pumpkin instead.

I'll chase down that podcast when I get closer to making the beer. Thanks.


----------



## Supra-Jim (31/8/10)

Bum,

i wouldn't bother chasing down the podcast as it was only something mentioned in passing (5 or so mins in a 2+ hour shit talk session). they were tasting some micro brews and got momentarily sidetracked with a mention of pumpkin beer.

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Ah. Sounds like me at the moment.


----------



## Supra-Jim (31/8/10)

bum said:


> Ah. Sounds like me at the moment.



Yeah, just a lot less dick jokes coming from your corner than the BN Sunday sessions. (lift your game!!!! h34r: )

Cheers SJ

(pity i didn't get out to the grain bulk buy pick up, would have been good to meet the man behind the sarcasm)


----------



## Katherine (31/8/10)

corn chips it is!


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> (pity i didn't get out to the grain bulk buy pick up, would have been good to meet the man behind the sarcasm)



Same (minus the sarcasm bit, of course). 

I didn't end up meeting anyone apart from mxd though. The names I recognised on the list were in the minority to be honest so I didn't fancy randomly walking about introducing myself (and then having to say "You're who? Oh nevermind...I'm going over there now"). I did give everyone the eye contact/eyebrows up/pregnant pause thing but no one seemed keen. I guess I'm destined to die sad and alone.


----------



## WarmBeer (31/8/10)

bum said:


> Same (minus the sarcasm bit, of course).
> 
> I didn't end up meeting anyone apart from mxd though. The names I recognised on the list were in the minority to be honest so I didn't fancy randomly walking about introducing myself (and then having to say "You're who? Oh nevermind...I'm going over there now"). I did give everyone the eye contact/eyebrows up/pregnant pause thing but no one seemed keen. I guess I'm destined to die sad and alone.


Meet-ups would be much simpler if we all looked more like our forum avatars.


----------



## Pennywise (31/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Meet-ups would be much simpler if we all looked more like our forum avatars.




I can think of a few that could be quite awkward as well :lol:


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Pennywise said:


> I can think of a few that could be quite awkward as well :lol:



I looked for felten but didn't spot him. Gotta get yardy down for some do sometime.

But...uh...maybe you should stay home for the next one. I'll tip it down some storm drain for ya! Don't worry - it'll float. IT ALL FLOATS!


----------



## Fourstar (31/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Meet-ups would be much simpler if we all looked more like our forum avatars.




like mine for example? :unsure:


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

I looked for the sparkles, fourstar. I guess I must have missed you? h34r:


----------



## WarmBeer (31/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> like mine for example? :unsure:


That's not really you, there's no permanent marker on yer face.


----------



## Fourstar (31/8/10)

bum said:


> I looked for the sparkles, fourstar. I guess I must have missed you?



Sparkles?!?! :blink: 



WarmBeer said:


> That's not really you, there's no permanent marker on yer face.



.... Ive got nothing. *sigh*


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

In all seriousness I did actually look for someone who looked like your avatar since you were the only one who I had any idea what they look like but perhaps you are more/less photogenic than you appear in person because I couldn't spot you based on that. 

Next time we should all post our passport first?


----------



## WarmBeer (31/8/10)

bum said:


> Next time we should all post our passport first?


Or just come along to a case swap...


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Meh. I'll leave drinking with Haysie all to you guys.

[EDIT: Not to be taken entirely seriously. I'm sure meeting you guys would be worth it.]


----------



## Fourstar (31/8/10)

bum said:


> In all seriousness I did actually look for someone who looked like your avatar since you were the only one who I had any idea what they look like but perhaps you are more/less photogenic than you appear in person because I couldn't spot you based on that.
> 
> Next time we should all post our passport first?




I left early. around 9:45~.

Anyway, no real loss. Im not that interesting anyway.


----------



## Pennywise (31/8/10)

bum said:


> I looked for felten but didn't spot him. Gotta get yardy down for some do sometime.




You know, those 2 are the first that came to mind


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> Anyway, no real loss. Im not that interesting anyway.



I'm sure our combined drabness may have combined to spark some sort of interest. Looks like you were there when I was. Very sorry I missed you.


----------



## Fourstar (31/8/10)

bum said:


> I'm sure our combined drabness may have combined to spark some sort of interest. Looks like you were there when I was. Very sorry I missed you.



where you flying solo or in a party of three? They seemed to be some new faces. Including other three, the bloke who came with his parents. I assume that could only be you!


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

As if I'd be seen in public with my parents! I DIDN'T _ASK_ TO BE BORN!

Nah, wasn't in the trio. I was on my own - hence the sad and lonesome death mentioned earlier.


----------



## Fourstar (31/8/10)

bum said:


> Nah, wasn't in the trio. I was on my own - hence the sad and lonesome death mentioned earlier.




Good, now go crawl back and die under that rock you came from. :drinks:


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

I came from Frankston, actually. I can only aspire to one day living (and ultimately dying, as must we all) on the undercarriage of a rock.


----------



## Pennywise (31/8/10)

Bunch of dreary feckers you are :lol: 

Well, that's me. I'm off home to a beer'n'bowl


----------



## .DJ. (31/8/10)

does anyone else think FM radio is Crap?


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Dreary?! I just exposed my deep held hopes of one day living under (and possibly being bludgeoned to death by?) a rock! You do wound me, sir!

My crushed self-esteem can now only prompt me to post spiteful riposts in response to the ill-informed questions of The Great Unwashed (aka - anyone else here from Frankston).


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

.DJ. said:


> does anyone else think FM radio is Crap?



Commercial FM radio? Absolutely. There's a few good'uns on the dial nonetheless. Primarily RRR and PBS.

[EDIT: oops. Local radio stations are local.]


----------



## WarmBeer (31/8/10)

bum said:


> Dreary?! I just exposed my deep held hopes of one day living under (and possibly being bludgeoned to death by?) a rock! You do wound me, sir!
> 
> My crushed self-esteem can now only prompt me to post spiteful riposts in response to the ill-informed questions of The Great Unwashed (aka - anyone else here from Frankston).


My wife's from Frankston.

She got better


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Okay, serious time now, kids. I'm not FROM Frankston - I just happen to live there right now.

Temporarily.

(Please note: the previously advertised "serious time" is out of stock. I apologise for any inconvenience caused.)


----------



## petesbrew (31/8/10)

I grew up in Springvale - how does that sit compared to Frankston?


----------



## WarmBeer (31/8/10)

petesbrew said:


> I grew up in Springvale - how does that sit compared to Frankston?


Soft.

D'nong boy, myself.


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Despite what everyone says about Dandy these days it is much better now than when I was a kid. Everyone sees a lot of migrants and automatically forgets the place used to be run by speed dealing bikies.



petesbrew said:


> I grew up in Springvale - how does that sit compared to Frankston?



These days Frankston is much worse but Springvale has cleaned up a lot. A lot of the trouble that left Springvale moved down to the end of the train line.


----------



## Katherine (31/8/10)

I always thought the Dandy nong or whatever it is called was quite posh! ?


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

The Dandenongs can be but not the same thing as Dandenong. Can obviously be pretty confusing for non-locals.


----------



## Dave70 (1/9/10)

Do the locomotion..


----------



## goomboogo (1/9/10)

The bear looks happy.


----------



## earle (2/9/10)

Happiness is ........


----------



## Katherine (3/9/10)

Another 40th tonight


----------



## Pennywise (3/9/10)

http://www.homebrewdownunder.com/index.php?topic=1644

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (3/9/10)

Pennywise said:


> http://www.homebrewdownunder.com/index.php?topic=1644



ITS HAPPENING AGAIN!!!!


----------



## bum (3/9/10)

Some surprising names getting involved there.


----------



## Katherine (3/9/10)

how funny!


----------



## .DJ. (3/9/10)

HA HA HA!!

thats brightened my afternoon!!!


----------



## .DJ. (3/9/10)

Get the freshest hops straight from the field!!!


----------



## bum (3/9/10)

I'm sure it will be fine. I mean they have completely "modernised". You know, since last year when they were bleeding cutting edge as well.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (3/9/10)

...surely you'd pay an extra $10 per kg to know what you're getting??


----------



## bum (3/9/10)

People should already know what they are getting by now...


----------



## Katherine (3/9/10)

bum said:


> People should already know what they are getting by now...




some are going back for more sultanas....


----------



## Fourstar (3/9/10)

bum said:


> People should already know what they are getting by now...



ive got 500g each of C Saaz, Marco Polo, C Cascade if anyone wants them. Happy to trade for equal weights of their Euro or US counterparts! :lol:


----------



## Katherine (3/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> ive got 500g each of C Saaz, Marco Polo, C Cascade if anyone wants them. Happy to trade for equal weights of their Euro or US counterparts! :lol:



if you knew how to brew properly they would be gone by now... :icon_cheers:


----------



## jlm (3/9/10)

I take offence with him equating marco polo with columbus.


----------



## Dave70 (4/9/10)

Just knocked off a Bottle of _La Chouffe_ blonde in a hurry cos we're on the way out for dinner.
I haven't eaten since 10 am.
I'm now feeling a little 'slow motion'
Thats cool.
One of the up sides to having a pregnant wife is beind the designated drinker for 9 months.
I think I'll have the green curry tonite..


----------



## MVZOOM (4/9/10)

Dave70 said:


> Just knocked off a Bottle of _La Chouffe_ blonde in a hurry cos we're on the way out for dinner.
> I haven't eaten since 10 am.
> I'm now feeling a little 'slow motion'
> Thats cool.
> ...



SNAP! I am on my second pint and have not eaten since around 9:30am. ehhe, lol. etc


----------



## drew9242 (4/9/10)

Dave70 said:


> Just knocked off a Bottle of _La Chouffe_ blonde in a hurry cos we're on the way out for dinner.
> I haven't eaten since 10 am.
> I'm now feeling a little 'slow motion'
> Thats cool.
> ...



Ohh Yea its great having a pregnant wife. You get to drink all the time. On topic now, just about finished a american lager for a party. Had a few too many pints in the process and blown a keg and felling it. Gotta love it!!


----------



## bum (4/9/10)

I'm currently enjoying pre-drinks-with-friends drinks. They're a bit slow and a bit prone to going to bed early, you see.


----------



## Pollux (5/9/10)

I couldn't take advantage of the preggo wife as the DD for very long as my wife has rather short legs and couldn't reach the pedals by 5 months.....

As for today, I have just polished off my only meal for the day (hamburger and chips) after having driven to Armidale from home this morning. Have already knocked back a gage roads IPA and am currently drinking a beez neez.........I think they may be the first of many.


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/10)

The Beards - If Your Dad Hasn't Got A Beard You've Got Two Mums


----------



## bum (5/9/10)

It is absolute BULLSHIT that the Chinese Hop thread has been locked. Absolute disregard for board users, mod.


----------



## yardy (6/9/10)

bum said:


> It is absolute BULLSHIT that the Chinese Hop thread has been locked. Absolute disregard for board users, mod.




it wasn't really going anywhere, you can follow all the action at HBDU if it means that much to you bum :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (6/9/10)

Yeah, I know. I lurk there. The content of the thread wasn't really the issue.


----------



## chappo1970 (6/9/10)

bum said:


> It is absolute BULLSHIT that the Chinese Hop thread has been locked. Absolute disregard for board users, mod.




Agreed Bum I was having fun...


----------



## yardy (6/9/10)

yeah, i can see your point


----------



## bum (7/9/10)

I've got this small, dead tree in the front yard of my rented home. It has been there and dead for at least as long as I have lived here (6 years). This morning I discovered that someone has taken a disliking to the thing and has broken all 10 branches off of it and piled them on top of a small flowering bush that lives right next to it.

Two birds one stone?


----------



## Dave70 (7/9/10)

bum said:


> I've got this small, dead tree in the front yard of my rented home. It has been there and dead for at least as long as I have lived here (6 years). This morning I discovered that someone has taken a disliking to the thing and has broken all 10 branches off of it and piled them on top of a small flowering bush that lives right next to it.
> 
> Two birds one stone?



Could have been worse.


----------



## bum (7/9/10)

Only movie I've ever fallen asleep during in a cinema.


----------



## Dave70 (8/9/10)

Realy?

Geve me the willies..*shivers*..


----------



## WarmBeer (9/9/10)

Where've you been, mate? We missed you.


----------



## brettprevans (9/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Where've you been, mate? We missed you.


Apparently you'd be one of the very few. 
Apparently teaching a man to fish rather than giving them a fish isn't a worthy post. 
12 Kegs are full
AHB getting full of knobs/ungreatfuls
In contact with good blokes via other methods
Thus visits to AHB limited
Not that I'm bitter (it's just the hops)!
State and fed elections been keeping me busy at work also. Besides getting ready for vicbrew. Hopefully 8 entries. 
Will catch u blokes at Xmas swap if not before


----------



## bum (9/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Apparently you'd be one of the very few.


Not at all true, bloke.


----------



## brettprevans (9/9/10)

bum said:


> Not at all true, bloke.


Ur talking out ur arse 

Cheers mate


----------



## jlm (9/9/10)

Can't stop watching this.


----------



## bum (9/9/10)

Not bad.



citymorgue2 said:


> Ur talking out ur arse



Nothing changes.


----------



## Fents (10/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Apparently you'd be one of the very few.
> Apparently teaching a man to fish rather than giving them a fish isn't a worthy post.
> 12 Kegs are full
> AHB getting full of knobs/ungreatfuls
> ...



hope you still love me btrett'o, i have been having nightmares that when i posted to you to stop saying search we didnt see you no more....hugs?


----------



## WarmBeer (10/9/10)

Fents said:


> hope you still love me btrett'o, i have been having nightmares that when i posted to you to stop saying search we didnt see you no more....hugs?


Hey, what are you doing posting on AHB? Haven't you got a brewery to set up, or something?


----------



## Fents (10/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Hey, what are you doing posting on AHB? Haven't you got a brewery to set up, or something?



1600L's in fermeters as of yesterday!...what you doing saturday? feel like bottling a few beers?


----------



## Fourstar (10/9/10)

Fents said:


> feel like bottling a few beers?



VICBREW Entries for me!


----------



## WarmBeer (10/9/10)

Fents said:


> 1600L's in fermeters as of yesterday!...what you doing saturday? feel like bottling a few beers?


Swimming lessons, music lessons, then a 4-year-old's birthday party.

Oh the trials of what I'm forced to do versus what I want to do...


----------



## bum (10/9/10)

Just heard Biggsy maul the phrase "...and never darker our doors again!" in the most hilarious but hard to reuse fashion ever (so I'll burn it here instead of banking it for later) "...and never darken our towels again!"

I dunno. Maybe you had to be there.


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/9/10)

Fents said:


> 1600L's in fermeters as of yesterday!...what you doing saturday? feel like bottling a few beers?



Dammit, the missus has taken tomorrow off for a family day out!! Otherwise I'd be in no worries!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (10/9/10)

Fents said:


> hope you still love me btrett'o, i have been having nightmares that when i posted to you to stop saying search we didnt see you no more....hugs?


Not sure what post talking about mate. 
As marley said 'don't worry bout a thing. Everything is going to alright'


----------



## Katherine (10/9/10)

Hi CM2....


----------



## brettprevans (10/9/10)

Katie said:


> Hi CM2....


Hi mon Cherie. U brewing again yet?


----------



## bum (10/9/10)

OOOH!!! That home decorating show with the hilarious Scottish flamers is back on!

Dude is happy as a pig in shit. I've got a hearty chortle on.


----------



## bum (12/9/10)

Almost put this in What Are You Listening To? but it'd be marginally OT and I won't have that sort of thing!

Watching the Rage soundtrack special thing on now and wondering how everyone else feels about this: a great many songs were released well before the films they are attached to were made and just happened to be included in a film (possibly without the artists' approval) and I reckon this is cheating on Rage's part. CHEATING! It should only be songs written for (cashing in on) OSTs.

There. I said it. I hope no one's feeling have been hurt.


----------



## Pennywise (12/9/10)

That shit kept me up last night, was watching it in bed thinking I'll slowly doze off, nope, too many classic 80's daggy songs so me and the missus were up till god knows when


----------



## Fents (12/9/10)

wow...i just read that whole locked thread. 7 pages. dont know what to say really.


----------



## Fourstar (12/9/10)

Fents said:


> wow...i just read that whole locked thread. 7 pages. dont know what to say really.



7 pages? dont you mean 3? or is thre some other thread i should be reading?


----------



## Fents (12/9/10)

hope your prepared to loose 15 mins of your life.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...c=47819&hl=


----------



## bum (12/9/10)

Fents said:


> hope your prepared to loose 15 mins of your life.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...c=47819&hl=


Makes marginally more sense if you read the thread that inspired it first:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=47763

But it is equally stupid (for other reasons).


----------



## Fourstar (12/9/10)

Fents said:


> hope your prepared to loose 15 mins of your life.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...c=47819&hl=



and now we all know everyones period is in synch, we can all log off for the second weekend of of the month. :icon_cheers: 

i say no more.



I like football and porno and books about war!


----------



## Katherine (13/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Hi mon Cherie. U brewing again yet?




No hardly drinking either. Well not as much anyhow. Though I did have a big weekend this weekend. I think I had my first PINT of beer for 6 months about a week ago. It felt wierd.


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/10)

I've joined a rail / train forum. Well that's it - I'll now have to give up brewing and buy an anorak and a notebook and spend hours on platforms jotting down model numbers and times.


----------



## Katherine (13/9/10)

BribieG said:


> I've joined a rail / train forum. Well that's it - I'll now have to give up brewing and buy an anorak and a notebook and spend hours on platforms jotting down model numbers and times.
> 
> View attachment 40746



are you giving me a hard time? 

I have joined a astrology site OMG so so funny!


----------



## Leigh (13/9/10)

Fents said:


> hope your prepared to loose 15 mins of your life.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...c=47819&hl=



Errr, seems I missed something LOL

But can somebody explain to me wtf "possive" means?


----------



## marksfish (13/9/10)

BribieG said:


> I've joined a rail / train forum. Well that's it - I'll now have to give up brewing and buy an anorak and a notebook and spend hours on platforms jotting down model numbers and times.
> 
> View attachment 40746




oh! great, another gunzel (railway talk for train geeks) i cant get away from them


----------



## Greg Lawrence (13/9/10)

Fents said:


> hope your prepared to loose 15 mins of your life.



I would like someone to tell me how to save 15 minutes of my life.
IMHO, every 15 minutes that goes past is lost. Doesnt really matter what you are doing, you will never get it back.
Same goes with the saying "thats 15 minutes of my life I will never get back".
What 15 minutes of you life do you ever get back?

Am I thinking about this too much?

Gregor


----------



## Stuster (13/9/10)

Gregor said:


> I would like someone to tell me how to save 15 minutes of my life.
> IMHO, every 15 minutes that goes past is lost. Doesnt really matter what you are doing, you will never get it back.
> Same goes with the saying "thats 15 minutes of my life I will never get back".
> What 15 minutes of you life do you ever get back?
> ...



To avoid wasting any more of my time, I'll just say yes. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/10)

I have found a prohibited place in Mid Wales.







I bet Austin Powers works there :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (13/9/10)

Gregor said:


> I would like someone to tell me how to save 15 minutes of my life.
> IMHO, every 15 minutes that goes past is lost. Doesnt really matter what you are doing, you will never get it back.
> Same goes with the saying "thats 15 minutes of my life I will never get back".
> What 15 minutes of you life do you ever get back?
> ...





BribieG said:


> I have found a prohibited place in Mid Wales.
> I bet Austin Powers works there :icon_cheers:



Bribie, read the above...... i'd bet you have lost more than 15 minutes tolling google maps/earth.


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/10)

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way. 
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town 
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way. 

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain. 
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today. 
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you. 
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun. 

So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking 
Racing around to come up behind you again. 
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older, 
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death. 

Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time. 
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines 
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way 
The time is gone, the song is over, 
Thought I'd something more to say. 


Time for another malt liquor :icon_drunk:


----------



## warra48 (13/9/10)

Too much of that malt liquor, and you'll end up seeing the dark side of the moon.........


----------



## Fourstar (13/9/10)

BribieG said:


> Time for another malt liquor :icon_drunk:




I watched "The killer inside me" yesterday with Casey Affleck. Awesome movie. Aweomse song ive had stuck in my head for the past 24 hours.

:icon_cheers: 



if anyone can watch all of the first beating scene... youve seen one too many snuff films. :unsure:


----------



## bum (13/9/10)

Beats Irreversible?


----------



## Fourstar (13/9/10)

bum said:


> Beats Irreversible?



still havnt seen it. i have seen Monica Bellucci however! :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum (13/9/10)

Found while looking for something completely unrelated:


----------



## Fourstar (13/9/10)

bum said:


> Found while looking for something completely unrelated:



what does a emo hitler have todo with Monica?!?!


----------



## bum (13/9/10)

What _wouldn't_ Emo Hitler do with Monica Bellucci?!


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/10)

bum said:


> What _wouldn't_ Emo Hitler do with Monica Bellucci?!



what about james (Or John) Belushi impersonating emo hitler?!


----------



## bullfrog (14/9/10)

Would have to be John as he's the one that genetically inherited all of the funny in that family -- and let's face it, what's funnier than emo's? Justice couldn't be done to the theme with somebody as horribly un-amusing as James Belushi.


----------



## RdeVjun (14/9/10)

BribieG said:


> I have found a prohibited place in Mid Wales.
> I bet Austin Powers works there :icon_cheers:


Got a lat & long Bribie? The anoraks at http://www.secret-bases.co.uk/secret.htm would love it, if it isn't already catalogued. I can't stand the site's layout but there is some fun content.


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/10)

OMG im just having a taste revelation!

Orange Coffee Hefeweizen. Im getting lingering Hefe flavours on the back of my tongue, clove and citrus from lastnights session mingling with the morning espresso. The tartness and coffee is magical. :icon_drool2: 

I smell a new style coming on!

whack of wheat, pilsner and a touch of roast barley. Anyone done a stout with 3068?

Its crazy how the flavours still carry with you some 12 hours after consumption, drank several L of water and brushed my teeth twice. :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (14/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> ....I smell a new style coming on!.....


sounds better than my screwed up beer. was meant to be an alt with german ale yeast... i accidently put in german wheat.... alt and clove dont mix..... its wrong i tell you!


----------



## Fents (14/9/10)

nearly hit 200 pages of nothing, good work crew.


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/10)

Boom 200!

Nope... Not yet!


----------



## WarmBeer (14/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> Boom 200!
> 
> Nope... Not yet!


Fail on your modulo 20 calculation, eh Fourstar?


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Fail on your modulo 20 calculation, eh Fourstar?



*Nope, 8 more to go!

* Was just to lazy to count.


----------



## Fents (14/9/10)

gwarn get there.


----------



## WarmBeer (14/9/10)

6


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> 6


-1=5


----------



## Leigh (14/9/10)

You guys must be bored


----------



## WarmBeer (14/9/10)

Leigh said:


> You guys must be bored


Hehehe 

3


----------



## Newbiebrewer (14/9/10)

Bam 200? 

Edit: DAMN IT


----------



## warra48 (14/9/10)

I must be dislexiconic

This thread is 1-- pages long, WHat good stuff have I missedt?


----------



## warra48 (14/9/10)

I just had the pleasure of hosting Waggastew at my place for the last 1 hours or so.
We tried a couple of my beers, a Mild and an IPA, and had a good chinwag about various things including, but not exclusively, brewing and beers.
I am now the proud owner of part of his starter of a Belgian Yeast WY3787.


----------



## earle (14/9/10)

This should do it.

Must be time for a new thread - 'No Topic part 2"

EDIT: 200!


----------



## bum (14/9/10)

What for?


----------



## earle (15/9/10)

I don't really know but it seems to be what happens here. Several other threads like What's in the glass and what are you brewing have been split in this manner. I'm not fussed either way :drinks:


----------



## Fents (15/9/10)

nothing.


----------



## bum (15/9/10)




----------



## argon (15/9/10)




----------



## petesbrew (15/9/10)

Surely this is better than posting nothing
A really bad photo scan done years back. Must rescan it someday.
Taken in Nice, France. I'm no photography nerd, but I love this pic


----------



## Fents (15/9/10)

surely a "beach" has to have "sand" to classify as a "beach"

discuss.


----------



## Leigh (15/9/10)

Why doesn't all the water run to the right of the picture?


----------



## Fourstar (15/9/10)

Fents said:


> surely a "beach" has to have "sand" to classify as a "beach"
> discuss.



Pebbles FTW!


----------



## petesbrew (15/9/10)

Leigh said:


> Why doesn't all the water run to the right of the picture?


The french made it good.


----------



## Airgead (15/9/10)

Leigh said:


> Why doesn't all the water run to the right of the picture?



I spotted that too (ex pro photographer)... but the beach is self is level. If you level the horizon then the beach will be off kilter. I'm not sure which would bother me more.

I'd play around with cropping a bit. I'm not sure about the composition. You kind of have 2 subjects - the sky and the beach/waves/people. To me the sky dominates.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## petesbrew (15/9/10)

Airgead said:


> I spotted that too (ex pro photographer)... but the beach is self is level. If you level the horizon then the beach will be off kilter. I'm not sure which would bother me more.
> 
> I'd play around with cropping a bit. I'm not sure about the composition. You kind of have 2 subjects - the sky and the beach/waves/people. To me the sky dominates.
> 
> ...


I reckon everything is fighting for attention, but I see what you mean.

ps. could put a duck in there to distract from the off kilter?
Gave us something to talk about anyway!


----------



## drew9242 (15/9/10)

Water should be level. The rocks can be off kilter and i reckon it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## petesbrew (15/9/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Water should be level. The rocks can be off kilter and i reckon it wouldn't be so bad.


Fine. Level beach it is.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> Fine. Level beach it is.
> 
> View attachment 40825


Hey Pete, stop misappropriating MY duck!


----------



## bum (15/9/10)

He looks a lot taller in real life.


----------



## bum (15/9/10)




----------



## Fourstar (15/9/10)

bum said:


> He looks a lot taller in real life.



with a human suppository going up his butt!


----------



## bum (16/9/10)

I just found out that as of the end of the month the company I work for will no longer have a presence in Melbourne. Wanted to leave anyway but on my terms, not theirs. Work should run out in about 2 weeks but that 2 weeks will be the busiest I'll have been in months. Not sure how to feel about it to be honest.


----------



## Pennywise (16/9/10)

bum said:


> but that 2 weeks will be the busiest I'll have been in months




Why? If they're getting rid of you why on earth would you work your arse off, take your time mate, turn that 2 weeks pay into 3-4 weeks pay, ****, chuck a couple of sikkies in there as well :kooi:


----------



## bum (16/9/10)

If there was sick pay I wouldn't have been thinking about leaving in the first place. Casual on a day rate.

By busiest I just mean working every day rather than maxing out at 3 days a week. All the work will just be in pulling down the depot. I assure you I'll be on a go-slow (and stealing shit left, right and centre).


----------



## WarmBeer (16/9/10)

bum said:


> I just found out that as of the end of the month the company I work for will no longer have a presence in Melbourne. Wanted to leave anyway but on my terms, not theirs. Work should run out in about 2 weeks but that 2 weeks will be the busiest I'll have been in months. Not sure how to feel about it to be honest.


Less time working means more time posting on AHB.

Glass-half-full.


----------



## bum (16/9/10)

No time working means fermenter all empty.


----------



## bum (16/9/10)

I've just typed and deleted maybe 6 different responses to The Fast One. That guys is ******* worthless.


----------



## Pennywise (17/9/10)

After this weekend it'll be 3 weeks since I've put a brew down, haven't gone that long in ages


----------



## earle (17/9/10)

bum said:


> I've just typed and deleted maybe 6 different responses to The Fast One. That guys is ******* worthless.



Are you talking about HB&B?


----------



## bum (17/9/10)

I can't say it there. Besides, the particular post I was referring to has gone.

He doubted Bullfrog's ability to spilt a pack of wyeast without causing generational change in a thread where he is talking about how he stepped up a 22L starter from the dregs of a single bottle. Stupid ****.


----------



## Fourstar (17/9/10)

bum said:


> I can't say it there. Besides, the particular post I was referring to has gone.
> He doubted Bullfrog's ability to spilt a pack of wyeast without causing generational change in a thread where he is talking about how he stepped up a 22L starter from the dregs of a single bottle. Stupid ****.


----------



## earle (17/9/10)

bum said:


> I can't say it there. Besides, the particular post I was referring to has gone.
> 
> He doubted Bullfrog's ability to spilt a pack of wyeast without causing generational change in a thread where he is talking about how he stepped up a 22L starter from the dregs of a single bottle. Stupid ****.



Agreed. I think most people there have a pretty similar opinion of him. I have been mostly ignoring him which has been working pretty well for me. The problem is if people don't know any better and actually beleive him.


----------



## Maple (17/9/10)

Tonight proves to be an interesting psychological case study of Tourette's syndrome - all televised (look in the stands). Anyone else watching the game tonight?


----------



## bum (17/9/10)

Couldn't possibly unless it was a replay and I knew the Pies got done.

Even then...Cats? Meh.


----------



## Fourstar (17/9/10)

bum said:


> Couldn't possibly unless it was a replay and I knew the Pies got done.
> Even then...Cats? Meh.



Not too long until i enjoy the fruits of geelongs efforts tonight. Win or lose , i'll be happy to see the victor take down the saints next week. Would be well deserved if collingwood do win though.


----------



## bum (17/9/10)

bum said:


> I assure you I'll be on a go-slow (and stealing shit left, right and centre).


All I did at work today was eat my smoko, then my lunch, then stole some bits and bobs. Was rewarded for all this hard work with an early mark. I wish I was always gonna be fired!


----------



## Katherine (17/9/10)

It's jase71 birthday today... LOL!


----------



## Katherine (17/9/10)

wHATS A VERY EASY DINNER SOLUTION


----------



## Pennywise (17/9/10)

I don't know but yelling wont get you anywhere


----------



## drsmurto (17/9/10)

Katie said:


> wHATS A VERY EASY DINNER SOLUTION



When in doubt ask the magic website - Link


----------



## bum (17/9/10)

bum said:


> OOOH!!! That home decorating show with the hilarious Scottish flamers is back on!
> 
> Dude is happy as a pig in shit. I've got a hearty chortle on.



"They've gone for faux-Georgian but it's more George and Mildred."

Oooh! You go, girl!


----------



## petesbrew (17/9/10)

Katie said:


> wHATS A VERY EASY DINNER SOLUTION


TWO MINUTE NOODLES BULLSHIT *******.

apologies for the swearing Katie. 750ml Dubbel and 500ml I2PA does that to me. (yeah I'm a lightweight)


----------



## nathanR (18/9/10)

9% ginger beer 50/50 mix with bundy reserve = :beerbang: 

hopefully this will get rid of my head cold


----------



## Newbiebrewer (18/9/10)

nathanR said:


> 9% ginger beer 50/50 mix with bundy reserve = :beerbang:
> 
> hopefully this will get rid of my head cold



I don't know if it will get rid of it but it'll make you forget about it.


----------



## bum (18/9/10)

Dinner with friends of my wife's workmate.

Why? Seriously.

Oh well, home now with the last bottle of my smoked porter. Given enough time you grew to be an acceptable beer. You will be missed.


----------



## RdeVjun (19/9/10)

Saw the Hoodoo Gurus last night at the Food & Wine Festival, had a ball! They've still got plenty of mojo after what 30- odd years of doing this (on & off), Rick Grossman (ex- Divinyls) did the right thing in joining too, probably helped cement his rehab. Their Purity of Essence tour schedule goes Toowoomba, Madrid, Santander, Valencia, Montpellier, Paris... all over Europe and the US and ends at the Viper Room in LA next month.  

$18 entry then $5 for most wine & beer, thought that wasn't too bad, some of the food was over- priced but what I had was just delicious. Come to think of it, I don't think I saw any megaswill- only LC, White Rabbit, Outback/ boutique stuff, obviously we are beer snobs here.


----------



## schooey (19/9/10)

Going to be in Melbourne Tuesday & Wednesday nights, anyone up for a beer?


----------



## Fourstar (20/9/10)

schooey said:


> Going to be in Melbourne Tuesday & Wednesday nights, anyone up for a beer?



Tuesday ive got cricket training and wednesday is SWMBO's birthday so unfortunately im out.

If only it was Thursday Schooey. The Melbourne Brewers are having a little get together at mrs parmas celebrating beerfest's champion brewer(s) beer release. :icon_cheers: 

http://melbournebrewers.org/pdfs/mrsparmas.pdf


----------



## brettprevans (20/9/10)

how to make salad taste good
125ml light soy
15ml olive oil
80ml rice wine vinager
1 tsp of homemade harrisa paste
1/2 tsp of brown sugar

it has madde my salad of cabbage, carrot, alfalfa, corriander and seeds taste bloody good. 
my mouth is burning, getting a little sweat on the forhead going and im loving it! 


schooey 
bugger Ive got the kids tues/wed so i cant. As 4* said, its a real shame your not here on Thurs.


----------



## .DJ. (20/9/10)

Went and saw Powderfinger at the Ent Cent last night...

*A-FREAKIN-MAZING!!!*

great band, great musicians, great showmen, but also humble and down to earth at the same time...

Anyone else have the pleasure of seeing them?


----------



## Katherine (20/9/10)

.DJ. said:


> Went and saw Powderfinger at the Ent Cent last night...
> 
> *A-FREAKIN-MAZING!!!*
> 
> ...



Im seeing them on Friday Night I cant wait..................... Sunsets over the beaches!


----------



## Katherine (20/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> how to make salad taste good
> 125ml light soy
> 15ml olive oil
> 80ml rice wine vinager
> ...



sounds yummy!


----------



## bum (20/9/10)

.DJ. said:


> Anyone else have the pleasure of seeing them?



Yeah, some time back before The Internationalist turned them into the Australian Eagles.


----------



## warra48 (20/9/10)

We have our freebie lodgers from Sydney rocking up again tonight. They're too bloody mean to pay for a motel room, or even to occasionally shout us a cheap meal when they lodge here. It's a darn shame we're geographically too convenient for them. Both their mothers are in nursing homes, one locally here, and one on the Gold Coast. She's mrs warra's best friend. With friends like that, who needs enemies?

I have a wide selection of my beers chilled to drown the reality of it for me this evening.

Just made the filling for canelloni for tonight's dinner.
Diced carrot, onion, celery, mushroom, basil, bacon, with pork and veal mince with passata.
The filling is in the fridge to stiffen it up before I make the tubes with fresh pasta sheets.
They will be baked in a layer of passata, with a bechamel sauce over the top, sprinkled with mozarella and parmesan.


----------



## bum (20/9/10)

Sounds yum. What are they having?


----------



## Leigh (20/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> schooey
> bugger Ive got the kids tues/wed so i cant. As 4* said, its a real shame your not here on Thurs.



Are you actually gonna turn up to a Melb Brewers function? 

I'm also out for Tues/Wed.


----------



## Fourstar (20/9/10)

Leigh said:


> Are you actually gonna turn up to a Melb Brewers function?



only for paid up members!


----------



## brettprevans (20/9/10)

Katie said:


> sounds yummy!



i was sceptical whilst making it, but it was bloody nice, filling and uber healthy. so ill be having that for lunch everyy day this week. ill add abit of tuna for protein. 

I was playing around with soba noodles on the weekend. the kids loved em.



Leigh said:


> Are you actually gonna turn up to a Melb Brewers function?
> 
> I'm also out for Tues/Wed.





Fourstar said:


> only for paid up members!


wow you guys should be on the melb brewers membership cttee. I feel such an irrisistable urge to join.... :lol: 
Dave and Brendo put the hard word on me when i saw them Friday also. maybe youll come courting me if i pick up a few vicbrew places.


----------



## Katherine (20/9/10)

warra48 said:


> We have our freebie lodgers from Sydney rocking up again tonight. They're too bloody mean to pay for a motel room, or even to occasionally shout us a cheap meal when they lodge here. It's a darn shame we're geographically too convenient for them. Both their mothers are in nursing homes, one locally here, and one on the Gold Coast. She's mrs warra's best friend. With friends like that, who needs enemies?
> 
> I have a wide selection of my beers chilled to drown the reality of it for me this evening.
> 
> ...



are these the ones that drink all your beer??? I remember you had a issue last year!


----------



## Katherine (20/9/10)

bum said:


> Yeah, some time back before The Internationalist turned them into the Australian Eagles.



Trust you to put a downer on it! :icon_cheers: 

i was a late comer to Powderfinger so I really cant wait!


----------



## schooey (20/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> Tuesday ive got cricket training and wednesday is SWMBO's birthday so unfortunately im out.
> 
> If only it was Thursday Schooey. The Melbourne Brewers are having a little get together at mrs parmas celebrating beerfest's champion brewer(s) beer release. :icon_cheers:
> 
> http://melbournebrewers.org/pdfs/mrsparmas.pdf



bugger... Would have been great to get along to that! I can't even drag it out due to having to be present at an audit in Sydney bright and early on Friday morning...

Maybe next time...


----------



## warra48 (20/9/10)

Katie said:


> are these the ones that drink all your beer??? I remember you had a issue last year!



Yup, same ones.
Next time I'm finding an excuse not to be here when they are!
This is about the third or fourth time this year!


----------



## Airgead (20/9/10)

warra48 said:


> Yup, same ones.
> Next time I'm finding an excuse not to be here when they are!



Or at least making sure you have no beer ready when they arrive...

Though you probably need the beer yourself to cope... 

Just make sure you're draining the last glass when they show up. You'll be nice and relaxed. They can't pinch your beer. Winners all round.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## nathanR (20/9/10)

you could make/save an infected brew for there arrival next year :icon_vomit: 

they might be a little more hesitant to have a drink next time they arrive


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/10)

nathanR said:


> you could make/save an infected brew for there arrival next year :icon_vomit:
> 
> they might be a little more hesitant to have a drink next time they arrive


Buy a few bottles of cheap arse cleanskin wine, or a goonbag, and mutter thinks like "had a few infections in the brewery of late" or "DON'T OPEN THAT FRIDGE! I've had 3 bottle bombs go off in it in the past 2 days, and I need to disarm the rest."


----------



## .DJ. (21/9/10)

bum said:


> Yeah, some time back before The Internationalist turned them into the Australian Eagles.



:wacko: 

One day, JUST one day, it would be nice to see something positive from your keyboard! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

Why does it bother you?


----------



## .DJ. (21/9/10)

it ammuses me more than anything... :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

Then we're both happy?


----------



## MVZOOM (21/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> Buy a few bottles of cheap arse cleanskin wine, or a goonbag, and mutter thinks like "had a few infections in the brewery of late" or "DON'T OPEN THAT FRIDGE! I've had 3 bottle bombs go off in it in the past 2 days, and I need to disarm the rest."



Just walk around in dirty undies. Ranting. That'll sort it out.


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/10)

MVZOOM said:


> Just walk around in dirty undies. Ranting. That'll sort it out.


Leave the toilet door open when you use it.


----------



## warra48 (21/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> Leave the toilet door open when you use it.



That won't work.
She saw me naked coming out of the bathroom once. Didn't seem to shock her.


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/10)

warra48 said:


> That won't work.
> She saw me naked coming out of the bathroom once. Didn't seem to shock her.


And "laying some cable for optus" wouldn't?


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

No wonder everyone is so upset about the current broadband "roll-out".


----------



## Katherine (21/9/10)

warra48 said:


> That won't work.
> She saw me naked coming out of the bathroom once. Didn't seem to shock her.



maybe infected beer and horrible food then.... they have it to good!


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/10)

Katie said:


> maybe infected beer and horrible food then.... they have it to good!


And feed that little pug something that makes him fart lots. Bone's do the trick don't they?


----------



## Katherine (21/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> And feed that little pug something that makes him fart lots. Bone's do the trick don't they?



give them the pug LOL!


----------



## goomboogo (21/9/10)

Katie said:


> give them the pug LOL!



What, after all the money spent on vet bills in the past 12 months.


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

Just saw the Facebook page of a 14yo niece on SWMBO's side.

So, uh, your interests are "drug smuggling" and "spooning", hey? WTF happened to Pokemon or whatever the shit kids like?


----------



## Silo Ted (21/9/10)

> WTF happened to Pokemon or whatever the shit kids like?



You heard of "Disney on Ice"? Well, Pokemon started using crack. 

Whatever happenned to kids riding around the neigbourhood on their bikes?


----------



## Newbiebrewer (21/9/10)

Silo Ted said:


> You heard of "Disney on Ice"? Well, Pokemon started using crack.
> 
> Whatever happenned to kids riding around the neigbourhood on their bikes?



Those days died with the invention of the internets


----------



## argon (22/9/10)

Access to proxy servers just got blocked at work... Dammit!! :angry:


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/10)

Oldest pub in the USA, The Golden Plough Tavern, York Pennsylvania - onya streetview


----------



## goomboogo (22/9/10)

Silo Ted said:


> You heard of "Disney on Ice"? Well, Pokemon started using crack.
> 
> Whatever happenned to kids riding around the neigbourhood on their bikes?



They still ride around the neighbourhood on their bikes. It's how the drugs are distributed.


----------



## jlm (22/9/10)

Pretty stoked to see Fucked Up added to the Soundwave festival. I don't think I've ever been to a festival that has this many acts I want to see since, well, ever.


----------



## bum (23/9/10)

Does anyone else ever get annoyed by the evangelical chanting of phrases like "darkside" and "slippery slope"? Let people make kit beers if they want to!


----------



## bconnery (23/9/10)

bum said:


> Does anyone else ever get annoyed by the evangelical chanting of phrases like "darkside" and "slippery slope"? Let people make kit beers if they want to!


A little. 
Plus I don't see why AG has to be the dark side. 
Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to mashing?


----------



## petesbrew (23/9/10)

BribieG said:


> View attachment 40974
> 
> 
> 
> Oldest pub in the USA, The Golden Plough Tavern, York Pennsylvania - onya streetview


At first I thought that dude out front was some hick that had too much fight juice.


----------



## Pennywise (23/9/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Whatever happenned to kids riding around the neigbourhood on their bikes?




They still do that, except now days they have knives and will prolly try to stab you if you look at them wrong or stop them from mugging old ladies



Because their on ice


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/10)




----------



## Newbiebrewer (23/9/10)

BribieG said:


> View attachment 41003



A useful sign? Mind you I'm more for a mobile number etched onto the back of a public toilet.


----------



## petesbrew (23/9/10)

Pennywise said:


> They still do that, except now days they have knives and will prolly try to stab you if you look at them wrong or stop them from mugging old ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Because their on ice


And think they're still playing Grand Theft Auto.... that's the defence these days isn't it?


----------



## Katherine (23/9/10)

Im off to Powderfinger tommorow of cause the train drivers are having a strike. like really how hard is to press a button.


----------



## warra48 (23/9/10)

Katie said:


> Im off to Powderfinger tommorow of cause the train drivers are having a strike. like really how hard is to press a button.



Don't be too hard on the train drivers, Katie.
The driver's cabin is identical to an oversized iron lung. That's how those disadvantaged poor buggers remain in employment. We must support our less fortunate fellow human beings, after all.

By the way, hope you enjoy the concert.


----------



## Katherine (23/9/10)

warra48 said:


> Don't be too hard on the train drivers, Katie.
> The driver's cabin is identical to an oversized iron lung. That's how those disadvantaged poor buggers remain in employment. We must support our less fortunate fellow human beings, after all.
> 
> By the way, hope you enjoy the concert.



Thank you we will drive in... so no major problem really....

but they get paid well.....


----------



## earle (24/9/10)

Have a friend who used to drive citytrains in Brisbane. Pay was good for overtime but he was on some sort of rotating shift system where you shift starts 15min later everyday. Ended up cycling through nights but as it was never the same really stuffed up his sleep pattern. Also a lot of stress for most drivers caused by near misses of idiots jumping in front of train or trying to run accross in front to save waiting. Most of them go to work with the realisation that its not if but when will the train they are driving kill someone doing something stupid.


----------



## argon (24/9/10)

something for the grammar nazis

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## bum (24/9/10)

The comma is wrong.


----------



## Fourstar (24/9/10)

bum said:


> The comma is wrong.



captial U in Uncle and no captial j in Jack.


----------



## bum (24/9/10)

They're both right. In the first instance his uncle is known as Uncle Jack. In the second instance an uncle is jacking off a horse.

Although I did just spot an additional punctuation error - the stop mark should either be a comma or omitted (the form does not strictly necessitate a full stop at the end of the piece but it would not be entirely wrong if there were one there).

Uncle.
Uncle.
Uncle.

Look at it. Word makes no sense.


----------



## argon (24/9/10)

The difference between, Helping your Uncle Jack, off his horse. And, Helping your Uncle, jack-off his horse.

	Comma after the word, between, to introduce first quote;
	Capitalisation to beginning of first quote (Helping);
	Capitlisation to beginning of second sentence (And)*;
	Comma after the word, And , to introduce second quote;
	Capitlisation of second quote (Helping);
	Capitlisation of Uncle in second quote;
	Comma in second quote after Uncle;
	Hypenate two word adjective, jack-off;
	Full stop after horse in second quote. 

*Yes, its ok to start a sentence with a conjunction.


----------



## Fourstar (24/9/10)

argon said:


> *Yes, its ok to start a sentence with a conjunction.



My grade 3 teacher reduced me to tears one day over that.  

"re-write that sentence or you dont goto recess!" stupid bitch!


----------



## Leigh (24/9/10)

Don't you mean "go to" ?

No play lunch for you 4*


----------



## argon (24/9/10)

[quote name='Leigh' date='Sep 24 2010, 03:32 PM'


----------



## bum (24/9/10)

argon said:


> The difference between, “Helping your Uncle Jack, off his horse.” And, “Helping your Uncle, jack-off his horse.”
> 
> 	Comma after the word, “between”, to introduce first quote;
> 	Capitalisation to beginning of first quote (Helping);
> ...


With the exception of the last point that is all entirely wrong. The text is not a narrative presentation of a conversation or piece of dialogue. The comma in your first correction dissociates itself from the following text which renders the sentence nonsensical. Second point is wrong because it is not dialogue. Third point is wrong for the same reason as the first (but if it were correct (which it isn't) it would possibly necessitate a second paragraph. Fourth see first. Fifth see second. Sixth see dictionary - uncle is used here to indicate familial relationship and not as a proper noun and as such requires no capitalisation. Seventh point - why would you be using a comma to separate the two parts of this sentence? You don't 'go to the fridge, to help yourself to a beer'. (Notice the full stop outside of the inverted commas - this is because I am not relating dialogue.) Eighth would only be in the case of calling someone a jack-off. As mentioned prior, the ninth is debatable because this isn't a narrative form the period can be considered as optional though is most other instances it would be required (but in any case it could be placed outside of the quotes).


----------



## schooey (24/9/10)

Had dinner at World restaurant at Southbank on Wednesday night. They have a bit of an Oktoberfest thing going on and we enjoyed a huge starter platter of German sausage served up with mustards, sauerkraut and potato skins followed by wild boar for main. They had a good little selection of German beers on offer too, including Erdinger Weizen and Dunkel, Schoffer Hefe and Kristal and a few others.

Very Enjoyable!


----------



## bum (24/9/10)

I had the wild boar there a few weeks ago and found it really ordinary. But I've never had boar before, maybe it was good and just not my thing.

For me their beer list is very impressive by restaurant standards but, uh, I like ales and even then not wheaties...what is there for me to drink? White Rabbit Dark Ale for $9? No thank you.


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/10)

Camel toe? that ain't a camel toe, this is a camel toe


----------



## bum (28/9/10)

Mooseknuckle.


----------



## jlm (28/9/10)

Christ look at that. 3 days between drinks for the no topic thread.


----------



## brettprevans (29/9/10)

I love sellers on ebay whose item doesnt sell. doesnt even get 1 bid, esp those that dont even sell for $0.99. you shoot them a PM saying youll buy it off them (for a substantially cheaper price than normal but more than the $0 no bids/sale they just had) and they demand top dollar. relist it and pay the fees then.


----------



## Pennywise (29/9/10)

bum said:


> Mooseknuckle.


----------



## Dave70 (30/9/10)

Pennywise said:


>



That what's you get from constantly sitting on armrests..


----------



## Pennywise (30/9/10)

The thing I find funny about that picture isn't the fact that she's fat as a house, but the bitch is huge man, I mean, she'd have to be 8ft at least, cover it in hair and we got ourselves a sasquatch


----------



## argon (1/10/10)

Just received this from my ISP. Looks like they're starting to get a little tougher on this stuf. Sounds menacing but probably not.

Dear TPG Administrator:

We are writing this letter on behalf of Showtime Networks Inc. ("SNI"). 

We have received information that an individual has utilized the below-referenced IP address at the noted date and time to offer downloads of copyrighted television programs through a "peer-to-peer" service, including such title(s) as:

Dexter

The distribution of unauthorized copies of copyrighted television programs constitutes copyright infringement under the Copyright Act, Title 17 United States Code Section 106(3). This conduct may also violate the laws of other countries, international law, and/or treaty obligations.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/10/10)

argon said:


> Just received this from my ISP. Looks like they're starting to get a little tougher on this stuf. Sounds menacing but probably not.
> 
> Dear TPG Administrator:
> 
> ...


Two words: Peer Guardian


----------



## argon (1/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Two words: Peer Guardian



Ahhhh...looks good... after reading a little bit it looks like utorrent might be the culprit. Doesnt seem as secure as others. What are you using for p2p?


----------



## WarmBeer (1/10/10)

argon said:


> Ahhhh...looks good... after reading a little bit it looks like utorrent might be the culprit. Doesnt seem as secure as others. What are you using for p2p?


I run Ubuntu, so use the default BitTorrent client, Transmission. It includes inbuilt blocklist functionality.

The uTorrent program itself is not the culprit, it's the ability for any client connecting to the torrent server to be able to see the entire list of IP addresses using that particular torrent seed. This is an inherent risk in the bittorrent protocol. Blocklists simply maintain a list of known addresses that your computer refuses to "acknowledge". Without the acknowledgement, most IP tracing tools won't be able to find out enough information to be able to track down your ISP.

*cough* *cough* Not that I would condone that sort of thing *cough* *cough*


----------



## bum (1/10/10)

I only just found out that there is Goatse video. I am stunned. WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED EARLIER?!!!


----------



## Weatherby (1/10/10)

somebody say camel toe


----------



## Airgead (2/10/10)

bum said:


> I only just found out that there is Goatse video. I am stunned. WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED EARLIER?!!!



If you're that out of date you might want to look up tubgirl as well.

Or you might not. Most normal people fall into the might not camp.


----------



## bum (2/10/10)

Tubgirl is of the same period as goatse (it is orange juice concentrate, btw, not poo) - I've just never seen the goatse video. It has filled a gaping, raw hole in my being.


----------



## Airgead (2/10/10)

bum said:


> Tubgirl is of the same period as goatse (it is orange juice concentrate, btw, not poo) - I've just never seen the goatse video. It has filled a gaping, raw hole in my being.



Yes... it certainly is a gaping raw hole...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/10)

I run Ububtu ( Linux ) and use MoBloqer... works well....

Oh....

Please guys... Dont try and google " 1 guy, 1 jar "

Dont say I idnt warn you :unsure:


----------



## bum (2/10/10)

Yeah, 1 guy 1 jar is pretty rough. If you can watch it without wincing you're inhuman.


----------



## Pollux (2/10/10)

At the chance of being mildly beer related......

Sitting here enjoying a Samuel Smiths Imperial Stout, at the recommended serving temp of 15deg.......Outside is miserable sounding and cold....


Didn't think I'd see the day I was making beef and guiness stew and drinking warm stouts in October....Only the other day I was commenting on how "summer is kicking in"....


----------



## Bribie G (2/10/10)

*The health concerns were underlined when the Games' chief medical officer fell sick on Friday with suspected typhoid*


****

:wacko:


----------



## RdeVjun (3/10/10)

Technically, this beer- encased USB flash drive could go in equipment but I hardly think it is of sufficient importance that it warrants a thread of its own. Cute and novel I guess but entirely impractical, however some brewers might get wood over it...


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/10)

I love DOS





Unless I am being killed by the Germans


----------



## brettprevans (4/10/10)

Wolfenstein rocks!


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/10)

Any idea where I could get the full abandonware set? I can only find the shareware first episode and no music, loved the mood music.


----------



## bum (6/10/10)

lol


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/10/10)

It appears I am not only an idiot, I'm a confused one at that, nice work Bum.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/10)

bum said:


>



Great video bum! :lol: The funniest part is what happens right at the end!


----------



## Greg Lawrence (7/10/10)

I wonder if we are going to be entertained by fasty again tonight?
Shame that the poll got canned.


----------



## brettprevans (7/10/10)

i must have missed something casue i thought it was a stupid thread. but hey im the one just starting a masters essay on evidnce based policy that due monday. maybe im not in the mindset. 

actaully wtf am i doing on ahb...must get back to boroing statistics, decison tree modelling , clinical trials, etc etc etc

i need beer


----------



## DangerousDave (7/10/10)

bum said:


> lol



you bastard :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (8/10/10)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/travel/pa...r-1225935811277

Geez, everyone's always quick to bag out economy seats in overseas flights. Even the nutters.
As far as I'm concerned, your holiday has started when the drinks cart passes by your aisle.
ps. No I haven't caught a Tiger flight yet. Don't plan to.


----------



## jlm (8/10/10)

Due to the fact that south east queenslanders (and I say this as a south east queenslander) freak out and forget how to drive the moment it starts raining, it took me an hour 10 min to get home (and travel a grand total of around 17km) and thus am unable to make contact with the courier who I assume has my carton of Murray's Wild Thing until Monday. My move to Tasmania in 15 months can't come soon enough. Might crack a bottle of the 2008 wild thing and daydream about getting out of Brisbane.


----------



## marksfish (8/10/10)

it is not just drivers in seq that dont know how to drive in the wet, i call them instant idiots you just add water!.


----------



## brettprevans (9/10/10)

There are plenty of idiots drivers on melb eastern fwy. Just add a slight bend and they all slow down. One particular spot. We at least know how to drive in the rain though.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (9/10/10)

bum said:


> Yeah, 1 guy 1 jar is pretty rough. If you can watch it without wincing you're inhuman.




Not going to look that one up, but I assume its the same as glassass.com which was pretty distubing. And then theres 1 screwdriver :blink: .
How would you explain those injuries to the Dr?


----------



## Fourstar (9/10/10)

Gregor said:


> Not going to look that one up, but I assume its the same as glassass.com which was pretty distubing.



1man 1 jar = same same. :icon_vomit:


----------



## goomboogo (9/10/10)

Gregor said:


> Not going to look that one up, but I assume its the same as glassass.com which was pretty distubing. And then theres 1 screwdriver :blink: .
> How would you explain those injuries to the Dr?



The excuses are often quite humorous. 'I slipped and fell onto the screwdriver and the handle fell off, seriously Doc.' They would be more humorous if the injuries were not as serious as they often are.


----------



## DKS (10/10/10)

10/10/10 today :blink:


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/10)

DKS said:


> 10/10/10 today :blink:



So what.
We should get together on the Northside and have a party next year for 11/11/11

:icon_drunk:

And then the following year, 12/12/12 and that will be the end of all that for another hundred years :mellow:


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/10)

God now I'm depressed.


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/10)

I've just posted a comment to this article asking them why they are using a work experience reporter on this story  
The standards of the Courier Mail are really going down the tubes, mainly because they don't have any competition apart from the Australian. Pathetic really, I haven't bought a hard copy paper for years except when I run out of Sorbent.


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/10)

haha that did the trick :lol:


----------



## jlm (10/10/10)

BribieG said:


> I've just posted a comment to this article asking them why they are using a work experience reporter on this story
> The standards of the Courier Mail are really going down the tubes, mainly because they don't have any competition apart from the Australian. Pathetic really, I haven't bought a hard copy paper for years except when I run out of Sorbent.



Well their standards where never that high so they don't have far to fall. A recent issue where they photoshopped (or whatever they use) Bligh and various ministers' heads onto garden gnomes or smurfs or something along those lines really brings home the quality of their journalism.


----------



## goomboogo (10/10/10)

Bribie, the original number may have been closer to what it's really worth.


----------



## petesbrew (11/10/10)

Been to the Bavarian twice this Oktoberfest at the wife's suggestion, mainly cos the markets or whatever she wanted to see weren't up to scratch, and the Bavarian was close by.
What a legend. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Pollux (11/10/10)

I thought the drink serving girl they have working in the private gaming rooms at work was a model..........Turns out I was right..


----------



## Airgead (11/10/10)

Pollux said:


> I thought the drink serving girl they have working in the private gaming rooms at work was a model..........Turns out I was right..



Blimey.. more silicone in there than my server room.


----------



## Pollux (11/10/10)

Incorrect good sir........They are actually real......


----------



## Airgead (11/10/10)

Pollux said:


> Incorrect good sir........They are actually real......



Unless that bra is made out of stronger stuff than I give it credit for...not a chance are those real. 

If you have first hand experience of them and can attest to their reality then I call photoshop.


----------



## Pollux (11/10/10)

I wouldn't say "first hand" experience, but I have seen them in the flesh.

EDIT: I found another pic that backs this up....


----------



## .DJ. (11/10/10)

anyone seen the leaked pics of Arianny Celeste (UFC Ring girl) in Playboy?

:wub: :icon_drool2: :super:


----------



## petesbrew (11/10/10)

We've got a girl upstairs who's appeared in a couple of mags.
Quality work indeed.
I won't go posting pics or naming names. I like my job.


----------



## .DJ. (11/10/10)

petesbrew said:


> We've got a girl upstairs who's appeared in a couple of mags.
> Quality work indeed.
> I won't go posting pics or naming names. I like my job.


you could always PM the name to whoever replies...  :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (11/10/10)

.DJ. said:


> you could always PM the name to whoever replies...  :lol:


Yes I could do that.


----------



## argon (11/10/10)

Jaissy said:


> HI BreesyBrew,
> 
> Its a good thread and the post from the members are appreciable and very intresting.I learned a great things from this post and its really a nice post.
> 
> Thanks  .





Jaissy said:


> Hello Friends I agree with the above post and the points that you people discuss is fantastic.Thanks.



<_< <_< odd replies...??


----------



## argon (11/10/10)

Jaissy said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> Its a great setup of fridge,its a great thread discussing about the keg fridge.I am going to purchase keg fridge very soon which is fit for my room.



<_<


----------



## drew9242 (11/10/10)

Stop being mean .

Must be an out of towner. I hope he doesn't come from australia.


----------



## brettprevans (11/10/10)

.DJ. said:


> you could always PM the name to whoever replies...  :lol:


Screw sending the name via pm, send the pics!!


----------



## brettprevans (13/10/10)

*Morning rant on*
why can people use a bit of fkn nous and start threads in the right section. Seriously sone of them are just fkn stupid and lazy. Exhibit A what does this have to do with AG. It's gear and equipment. I'm also pretty sure it's been discussed on the site previously. 
 Exhibit B  MALE brew club is the 4th club listed under club section and you can see it on the AHB homepage. ffs. 
Exhibit C I've lost how many times this has been asked. 

Not to mention the emerging (not so much emerging but been around for a while) general attitude of 'tell me the answer, I'm too lazy to do some research myself, have no interest in learning how to actually fkn brew or understand the science/information behind brewing so I can answer questions for myself'. Haven't they heard about teaching a man to fish? And u appreciate the final result more. If u just want someone to tell u what shit to use to make x beer with no ninterest in why it tastes that way then go to a lhbs that sells clone kits. Ok that may be a bit harsh. Better they come here and have a chance at learning the right info. 

Fkn shits me to tears. Time to have a brew from the converted chest freezer I built from researched on this forum and the Internet, from celli taps that I researched from AHB, with a beer I designed myself after learning about how to fkn brew and not just asking for answers. 

Ahh **** it 7am and I have to go work. Beers will have to wait

*rant off*


----------



## Pennywise (13/10/10)

^ :lol: I love a good morning rant. I do agree though


----------



## WarmBeer (13/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> *Morning rant on*
> why can people use a bit of fkn nous and start threads in the right section. Seriously sone of them are just fkn stupid and lazy. Exhibit A what does this have to do with AG. It's gear and equipment. I'm also pretty sure it's been discussed on the site previously.
> Exhibit B  MALE brew club is the 4th club listed under club section and you can see it on the AHB homepage. ffs.
> Exhibit C I've lost how many times this has been asked.
> ...


Did somebody wake up on the grumpy side of the bed this morning?

I prescribe a nice, warm cup of concrete, and a lie down.


----------



## petesbrew (13/10/10)

Have you had your coffee yet, CM2? Unwind with a troll on the news sites.


----------



## Fourstar (13/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> *Morning rant on*
> why can people use a bit of fkn nous and start threads in the right section. Seriously sone of them are just fkn stupid and lazy. Exhibit A what does this have to do with AG. It's gear and equipment. I'm also pretty sure it's been discussed on the site previously.
> Exhibit B  MALE brew club is the 4th club listed under club section and you can see it on the AHB homepage. ffs.
> Exhibit C I've lost how many times this has been asked.
> ...



Some sand in the panties me thinks!


----------



## bum (13/10/10)

Just the nature of the internet these days, CM2. You're gonna have to let this one go or suffer a brain explosion. This issue is only going to get worse with every new "generation" of brewers (i.e. younger brewers with instant gratification issues).


----------



## bum (13/10/10)

Oh yeah. And Exhibit B is entirely appropriate, you old fucken grouch.


----------



## .DJ. (13/10/10)

bum said:


> Oh yeah. And Exhibit B is entirely appropriate, you old fucken grouch.


I also was wondering what the issue with this one was??


----------



## Fourstar (13/10/10)

.DJ. said:


> I also was wondering what the issue with this one was??



once can only assume it was recategorised by a mod after seeing CM2s post?!


----------



## brettprevans (13/10/10)

started work at 5am this morning cause its all balls up at work. so yup grumpy old prick me. (also my gas cylinder is empty and thus no beer) 

exhibit b was more a open up your eyes and look issue. ansd slightly an instant gratification issue (thx Bum thats exactly the point i was trying to get at). these guys are gonna be screwed when it comes to uni and having to go out and research stuff.


----------



## petesbrew (13/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> started work at 5am this morning cause its all balls up at work. so yup grumpy old prick me. (also my gas cylinder is empty and thus no beer)
> 
> exhibit b was more a open up your eyes and look issue. ansd slightly an instant gratification issue (thx Bum thats exactly the point i was trying to get at). these guys are gonna be screwed when it comes to uni and having to go out and research stuff.


Happens all too often.
A young dude applying for a job recenty at SWMBO's law firm never turned up to the interview, claiming later that no one gave him a map on how to get there.


----------



## Fourstar (13/10/10)

:lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (13/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> :lol:


Huzzah, sir, huzzah!

First thing on this thread that has made me laugh out loud in weeks.


----------



## Pennywise (13/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> :lol:




:lol: Nicely done


----------



## argon (13/10/10)

Jaissy said:


> Its a fantastic thread and I visit this thread very first time and I am glad to visit thi
> I read the above post and I am very much impressed by the discussion .Its awesome and great replies :lol:
> I appreciate who is the creator of this thread.
> 
> http://www.winegrowersdirect.com.au/



ohhh c'mon seriously... something's up here :blink:


----------



## WarmBeer (13/10/10)

argon said:


> ohhh c'mon seriously... something's up here :blink:


No way I'm clicking that link, not on my crappy XP work machine...


----------



## jlm (13/10/10)

bum said:


> Just the nature of the internet these days, CM2. You're gonna have to let this one go or suffer a brain explosion. This issue is only going to get worse with every new "generation" of brewers (i.e. younger brewers with instant gratification issues).


My turn for a rant.

I don't think its contained to the instant gratification issue either. The internet IMO is responsible for breeding a new kind of fuckwit who is unable to make the most simple decisions without consulting their online friends or a forum or whatever, getting a group consensus before tackling the complex issue at hand (which shoe to put on first, do I need an umbrella today, ect). I'm pretty tolerant of CM2's gripes listed above but the ones that shit me are when someone needs to know whether to add 1% of whatever to the mash or similar. I'm blowing it out of proportion a bit, but why not have a stab at it and find out for yourself? 

Rant off. Just checking my driver's license for my DOB, yep 32 going on 53.


----------



## brettprevans (13/10/10)

jlm said:


> My turn for a rant.
> 
> I don't think its contained to the instant gratification issue either. The internet IMO is responsible for breeding a new kind of fuckwit who is unable to make the most simple decisions without consulting their online friends or a forum or whatever, getting a group consensus before tackling the complex issue at hand (which shoe to put on first, do I need an umbrella today, ect). I'm pretty tolerant of CM2's gripes listed above but the ones that shit me are when someone needs to know whether to add 1% of whatever to the mash or similar. I'm blowing it out of proportion a bit, but why not have a stab at it and find out for yourself?
> 
> Rant off. Just checking my driver's license for my DOB, yep 32 going on 53.


I hear ya brother 30 going on 60

Plus I hate seeing such a resourse as AHB turned into dribble. I like single source of truth all wrapped up in a nice tight little package. 

But it's ok. I've found a co2 bulb and I have beer again!!!!


----------



## brettprevans (13/10/10)

Lets see how he likes them apples...


----------



## WarmBeer (13/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Lets see how he likes them apples...


You might be wanting one of these...


----------



## brettprevans (13/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> You might be wanting one of these...


Fkn funny lol. I'm married. Im Far from perfect so I've got a permanent one.


----------



## brettprevans (13/10/10)

****. Realization... Maybe I'm the new pistol patch?....Not that's necessarily a bad thing...,


----------



## Dave70 (14/10/10)

**** twitter. Nobody cares, you ego driven asshole.

**** facebook. More photos taken on a phone at arms length - make some real friends shit head. 

**** SMS language. Stop slaughtering English and use whole words like you were taught.

**** emoticons. Learn to articulate speech using real words like a grown up.

**** abbreviations like lol, omg, gr8 ect. You sound like you channeling a 14 year old girl.

**** anybody who who goes to a concert and spends the entire time with their arm raised recording the show on their i phone. 

**** i phone's. You know you don't _really_ need one. Stop trying to impress people - wanker.

**** - I can't think of anything else that pisses me off - for now..


_Ahhhh_...

Wow! I really do feel better!!

Maby we need a specific rant thread to combat stress?


----------



## WarmBeer (14/10/10)

Dave70 said:


> **** twitter. Nobody cares, you ego driven asshole.
> 
> **** facebook. More photos taken on a phone at arms length - make some real friends shit head.
> 
> ...



TL;DR - Dave70 hates stuff


----------



## petesbrew (14/10/10)

**** retractable Dog leashes. Those dog owners PISS me off to no end. You and your furry little shit don't own the ******* footpath.


----------



## marksfish (14/10/10)

to save time, **** everything and everyone in the universe!


----------



## WarmBeer (14/10/10)

marksfish said:


> to save time, **** everything and everyone in the universe!


**** L. Ron Hubbard!
**** all his clones!


----------



## warra48 (14/10/10)

Why does golf have to be so difficult?

Never, in the sphere of human endeavour, has an activity been created which frustrates so many over so many hours.

As you can gather, I didn't have the best of days at golf today.

Travelling to Newcastle tomorrow. Will need to go through my BeerSmith inventory this evening to figure what I need to get from MHB.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/10/10)

Dave70 said:


> **** abbreviations like lol, omg, gr8 ect. You sound like you channeling a 14 year old girl.



You tell people to stop using abbreviations, then use one yourself? the full word is 'et cetera'.


----------



## bum (14/10/10)

rofl


----------



## rotten (14/10/10)

bum said:


> rofl



**** rofl :unsure:


----------



## Bribie G (14/10/10)

Why is it that any TV show depicting West of the Blue Mountains, Kilcoy, or Biloela has to be accompanied by stupid American style twangy bottle-neck guitar music? I have yet to encounter anyone even playing bottle neck guitar in Australia ( you know the stuff.... here at the Cattle Station in the red center twang twang twang boing, as Nathan and Troy muster the steers into the creek bed.....twang boing boing...... the ute looks like it has done an axle .......twang twing boing boing (fading boing with refrain)

You might as well play frantic banjo music to label the subjects of the documentary as hick outback bogan. Look these people are controlling their cattle from their laptops using satnav collars on the stock and round up using helicopter contractors. Get fn real. I think this stupid cliche started with the bush tucker man, 

Actually BTM is really good quality twangy stuff, so maybe not a best example and I like it, but it's really degenerated in the last decade or so to a stupid Australian Cringe cliche. 

My 2c anyway

twang twang twang 

edit: look I'm not saying it's unattractive, just that bagpipes or honky tonk piano music would have as much relevance to the Aussie Bush.


----------



## bum (14/10/10)

Shit is epic.

(**** people who drop "epic" in conversation)

[EDIT: Horrendous song and I was _*NOT*_ searching for it or anything similar.]


----------



## Cocko (14/10/10)

**** people who say **** stuff!

Wake the **** up!


----------



## argon (14/10/10)

bum said:


> Shit is epic.
> 
> (**** people who drop "epic" in conversation)
> 
> [EDIT: Horrendous song and I was _*NOT*_ searching for it or anything similar.]





that is good!!! reminds me of this one... 

12 punch combos are OK i guess


----------



## Fourstar (14/10/10)

bum said:


> Shit is epic.





True dat!

man this kid RRrooooocks!!! "I pledge allegiance to the band, of MR SHNEEBLY"






I can't decide whcih one was better

or


if you endured the above... 


reminds me of:


----------



## petesbrew (15/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Why is it that any TV show depicting West of the Blue Mountains, Kilcoy, or Biloela has to be accompanied by stupid American style twangy bottle-neck guitar music? I have yet to encounter anyone even playing bottle neck guitar in Australia ( you know the stuff.... here at the Cattle Station in the red center twang twang twang boing, as Nathan and Troy muster the steers into the creek bed.....twang boing boing...... the ute looks like it has done an axle .......twang twing boing boing (fading boing with refrain)
> 
> You might as well play frantic banjo music to label the subjects of the documentary as hick outback bogan. Look these people are controlling their cattle from their laptops using satnav collars on the stock and round up using helicopter contractors. Get fn real. I think this stupid cliche started with the bush tucker man,
> 
> ...



Cracks me up, Bribie! :lol:


----------



## bum (15/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> if you endured the above...



I can taste vomit in my mouth.

This video is unsettling.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/10/10)

Best Friday afternoon time waster ever:

Global Genie

And, yes, before you ask, Safe For Work.


----------



## JestersDarts (15/10/10)

Hello Brewers who have helped me to get to this stage of my brewing:

I will perform my first all grain act on Sunday, with a famous Dr.Smurto GA.

I will try and get many photos, create a fantastical post showing my failings and misinterpretation of learnings, and much enjoyment will be had my all readers of this forum.

Wish me luck!

JD


----------



## schooey (15/10/10)

BribieG said:


> I think this stupid cliche started with the bush tucker man,




:lol:

Sheesh... was a while ago to if you could get 12 litres for 8 dollars at the Borroloola Inn...


----------



## argon (15/10/10)

Search Bsaaz in google image gallery... NSFW with SafeSearch off


----------



## schooey (15/10/10)

argon said:


> Search Bsaaz in google image gallery... NSFW with SafeSearch off



:blink: 

Wow, what a nice bsaaz... phoenetically and visually!


----------



## Katherine (15/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Best Friday afternoon time waster ever:
> 
> Global Genie
> 
> And, yes, before you ask, Safe For Work.




that is very very cool


----------



## Steve (16/10/10)

It snowed today! WTF is going on?


P.S. If you would like some mild afternoon entertainment on a very windy day grab one small child approx 5 years old (preferably a boy), one typical rectangle trampoline (not one of those new round ones with safety nets), one large sports type umbrella, one viewing deck and comfy chair.......far out, he had has much fun as I did watching. Definately recommend it. You may have to retrieve said items from surrounding bushes on occasion :lol: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fourstar (17/10/10)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...+ferns&aq=f

Between two ferns.. man some seriously funny shit. start with Michael Cera or Bruce Willis.

Zach Galifianakis is a king!


----------



## Weatherby (17/10/10)

> New Golfing Laws
> 
> The Government acknowledges the danger Golf Clubs pose to the community and wishes to reduce harm by these deadly weapons, therefore we will be bringing in new legislation to protect the public.
> 
> ...




tried to start a new thread for this but can only do fast reply for some reason


----------



## schooey (17/10/10)

Attempt 2... 

Short notice, but I'm going to be in the fair city of Melbourne on Tuesday and Wednesday night this week, staying at Southbank. Anyone keen for a beer? Happy to grab a cab to somewhere to catch up. I know midweek is a prick, so not expecting too much. Will catch a lot of you guys at ANHC in a couple of weeks anyways I'd expect...

cheers... :beer:


----------



## petesbrew (17/10/10)

Took the family to the Teddy Bear's Picnic today.
That first beer when we got home was deadset awesome.
I dunno how many other guys here are subjected to kids shows, but the Lazytown stage act was shite. No backflips, No half pikes, no summersaults. Not even a bloody cartwheel. Even my 4yo daughter wasn't impressed.


----------



## petesbrew (17/10/10)

schooey said:


> Attempt 2...
> 
> Short notice, but I'm going to be in the fair city of Melbourne on Tuesday and Wednesday night this week, staying at Southbank. Anyone keen for a beer? Happy to grab a cab to somewhere to catch up. I know midweek is a prick, so not expecting too much. Will catch a lot of you guys at ANHC in a couple of weeks anyways I'd expect...
> 
> cheers... :beer:


This is why we need to start up a "let's catch up for drinks" subforum.


----------



## rotten (17/10/10)

Bsaaz is awesome, Best hops I have seen for a long time!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum (17/10/10)

petesbrew said:


> the Lazytown stage act was shite. No backflips, No half pikes, no summersaults. Not even a bloody cartwheel. Even my 4yo daughter wasn't impressed.


Perhaps they've taken a truth in advertising course?


----------



## Leigh (18/10/10)

schooey said:


> Attempt 2...
> 
> Short notice, but I'm going to be in the fair city of Melbourne on Tuesday and Wednesday night this week, staying at Southbank. Anyone keen for a beer? Happy to grab a cab to somewhere to catch up. I know midweek is a prick, so not expecting too much. Will catch a lot of you guys at ANHC in a couple of weeks anyways I'd expect...
> 
> cheers... :beer:



I'll be at the Microbrew showcase on Wednesday night

http://www.fedsquare.com/index.cfm?pageID=...mp;eventID=2048

The Melbourne Brewers also has its monthly meeting on Wednesday evening.


----------



## Fourstar (18/10/10)

Leigh said:


> I'll be at the Microbrew showcase on Wednesday night
> 
> http://www.fedsquare.com/index.cfm?pageID=...mp;eventID=2048
> 
> The Melbourne Brewers also has its monthly meeting on Wednesday evening.



what about the melbourne brewers meeting? or the ANHC beer launch at Mt. Goat?!?!

get your priorities right mate! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Dave70 (18/10/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> You tell people to stop using abbreviations, then use one yourself? the full word is 'et cetera'.



HA HA.
_Touche_..

Just don't get me started on grammar natzis..


----------



## petesbrew (18/10/10)

Dave70 said:


> HA HA.
> _Touche_..
> 
> Just don't get me started on grammar natzis..


I think you spelt natzis wrong
pretty sure there's a silent g.
gnatzies


----------



## Stuster (18/10/10)

Dave70 said:


> Just don't get me started on grammar natzis..



Or those spelling Nazis.


----------



## Dave70 (18/10/10)

petesbrew said:


> I think you spelt natzis wrong
> pretty sure there's a silent g.
> gnatzies



Gnatzies?

Natzis?

Nazis?

Lets keep everyone happy and call them 'Radical Germans'..


----------



## Dave70 (18/10/10)

DO YOU SEE THE LIGHT??


----------



## schooey (18/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> what about the melbourne brewers meeting? or the ANHC beer launch at Mt. Goat?!?!
> 
> get your priorities right mate! :icon_cheers:



OOooooooo... Is the Melb Brewers meeting at Mountain Goat? How does one get invited along to such a thing?


----------



## Fourstar (18/10/10)

schooey said:


> OOooooooo... Is the Melb Brewers meeting at Mountain Goat? How does one get invited along to such a thing?



ANHC is having a pre conference event at Mt. Goat/conference beer release. Melb Brewers metting is at the factory in Ferntree Gully. If you want to come down to Ferntree, let me know.


----------



## Bribie G (18/10/10)

Well not inappropriate as that's the organ that gets it all going in the first place B)


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/10/10)

Damn, there's already a magazine on that topic? that'll put a dent in sales of my own magazine, "So You Have Spawn"


----------



## petesbrew (19/10/10)

Cleaned out my brewery last night to the soothing tunes of the chinese neighbour having her usual one-person argument. 
Ah, how's the serenity!


----------



## WarmBeer (19/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Well not inappropriate as that's the organ that gets it all going in the first place B)


Myth bust-ed


----------



## bum (19/10/10)

He's clearly not interested to know about that one, WarmBeer.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=47550&hl=


----------



## Pennywise (19/10/10)

Genuine recycled BribieG photo #17


----------



## Fents (19/10/10)

Pennywise said:


> Genuine recycled BribieG photo #17



# 16 = old UK villages / towns
#15 = The famous regal cola bottles / box's shot
#14 = his beloved CPBF on his stand
#13 = The keggarator
#12 = Urns in silly jackets

ahhh just lost intrest....


----------



## bum (19/10/10)

Yorkie Square


----------



## Fourstar (19/10/10)

bum said:


> Yorkie Square




you forgot the pseudo coronas in corona bottles. :icon_cheers: 

im sure Bribie can list his top favourite! Gelatine Regal Cola bottle clarity maybe? thats a personal fav of mine. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (19/10/10)

Pics of his house on Google maps.
Awards.
His Fosters glasses.
Philadelphia slums on Google maps.
ALDI cornflakes.


----------



## Fourstar (20/10/10)

BribieG said:


>



dont forget the slotted spoon!


----------



## drsmurto (21/10/10)




----------



## petesbrew (21/10/10)

Trolling the Daily Telegraph comments is fun.


----------



## Pennywise (21/10/10)

Well, that's done it. Having kebab's for dinner, my first kebab in over 5 years. A story I wont go in to


----------



## Airgead (21/10/10)

Pennywise said:


> Well, that's done it. Having kebab's for dinner, my first kebab in over 5 years. A story I wont go in to



We have kebabs every Thursday after the shopping. We get the good freshly made shish kebabs though. We've been going to the same place for years. Ozzy, the guy who runs the place makes them up specially for us. Fantastic. With heaps of extra chilli on mine.

I'm about to tuck into mine right now. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Airgead (21/10/10)

Now that was a good kebab. *burp*


----------



## Leigh (21/10/10)

Thought this was relevant to this forum lol


How many AHB members does it take to change a light bulb?

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" 

another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"

15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct

19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a light bulb forum

11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum

36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty

5 People to post pics of their own light bulbs

15 People to post "I can't see S$%^!" and their own light bulbs

7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs

4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's

13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all photos, and add "+1"

5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

13 to say "do a search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"

1 to bring politics into the discussion by adding that Gillard isn't the brightest bulb.

4 more to get into personal attacks over their political views.

1 moderator to lock the light bulb thread.

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again."


----------



## drew9242 (21/10/10)

:lol: :lol: :lol: So true. You must have had to much time on your hands.


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/10/10)

I think " incandescent Bulb " is what they are called.


----------



## bum (22/10/10)

Surely you mean "energy saving compact fluorescent lamp"?


----------



## earle (22/10/10)

I'm not an AG brewer so I don't need one of those fancy smanshy 'light bulbs'. I just use a candle, easy as. :lol:


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/10/10)

earle said:


> I'm not an AG brewer so I don't need one of those fancy smanshy 'light bulbs'. I just use a candle, easy as. :lol:



As an AG brewer with a 3V system, I feel entitled to inform you that i do not consider your candle a true form of illumination.  

Cheers SJ


----------



## drsmurto (22/10/10)

Candle? Someone's showing off.

I use a match :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (22/10/10)

How can you say that SJ? All you blokes with you fandangled gizmo's know nothing about how lighting used to be done, the candle was used for ages before the light bulb, therefore, if you don't use a candle, you're not a real brewer.

Edit: See, Smurto's hard core


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/10/10)

If that's the case Pennywise, show me competition results where a beer brewed by candle light actually won an award or even placed in a recognised BJCP event!

BTW, if anyone is interested I have located a company in China who has started manufacturing their own light globes and am gathering interest for a bulk-buy. I have been assured they are of top quality and even have first hand assurance that a number of commercial brewers here in Australia already brew with them. 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pennywise (22/10/10)

No point asking here SJ, none of us are good enough to brew under Chinese lights :lol: 

In all seriousness, BJCP was created after the invetion of the bulb, so most people done away with proper methods before those sanction comps became to be. C'mon man :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (22/10/10)

Queue BribieG's picture of the cupboard in his garage, full of lightbulbs.

Queue BribieG's picture of him holding up a lightbulb so we can see the clarity

Queue BribieG's picture of the Yorkshire Square lightbulb manufacturing processNevermind.


----------



## JestersDarts (22/10/10)

Our family was so poor that we used to huddle around a candle just to keep warm.

And when it got really cold, we'd light it.


----------



## earle (22/10/10)

Thats nothing, our family was so poor we couldn't even afford dried cow dung to make a fire from, even though dried dung was free. We had to huddle around steaming fresh ones.


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Queue BribieG's picture of the cupboard in his garage, full of lightbulbs.
> 
> Queue BribieG's picture of him holding up a lightbulb so we can see the clarity
> 
> Queue BribieG's picture of the Yorkshire Square lightbulb manufacturing processNevermind.



Cue BribieG's photo of two side by side light bulbs dressed in jackets.........

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (22/10/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Cue BribieG's photo of two side by side light bulbs dressed in jackets.........


Almost as funny as the original.


----------



## Dave70 (22/10/10)

JestersDarts said:


> Our family was so poor that we used to huddle around a candle just to keep warm.
> 
> And when it got really cold, we'd light it.


----------



## Dave70 (22/10/10)

Leigh said:


> Thought this was relevant to this forum lol
> 
> 
> How many AHB members does it take to change a light bulb?
> ...



1 Cranky bastard who's default answer to everything is ' 'Next time, try using the *search* function.. :angry: ..


----------



## Katherine (22/10/10)

Just to let you all know I have now a new hobby I am now into astrology.... the site is insannnnnnnnnnnnnnnne!


----------



## Steve (22/10/10)

Katie said:


> Just to let you all know I have now a new hobby I am now into astrology.... the site is insannnnnnnnnnnnnnnne!




Get onto the hubble telescope site and download their screen saver pics for your computer...some cool shots


----------



## Katherine (22/10/10)

Steve said:


> Get onto the hubble telescope site and download their screen saver pics for your computer...some cool shots




lol Steve astrology not astromany....


----------



## jonocarroll (22/10/10)

Katie said:


> astrology....





Steve said:


> Get onto the hubble telescope site and download their screen saver pics for your computer...some cool shots



http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/****%20you.gif

Astrology /= Astronomy.


----------



## Katherine (22/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/****%20you.gif
> 
> Astrology /= Astronomy.




I never totally understand your posts LOL!


----------



## argon (22/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/****%20you.gif
> 
> Astrology /= Astronomy.



mesmerizing :blink:


----------



## bum (22/10/10)

Man or Astromany?


----------



## jonocarroll (22/10/10)

Katie said:


> I never totally understand your posts LOL!









Whatever do you mean?


----------



## Katherine (22/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Whatever do you mean?




your an aquarius!


----------



## jonocarroll (22/10/10)

Katie said:


> your an aquarius!


Well, you had a one-in-twelve guess and you got it wrong.

If we take your premise that a star-sign for a person is designated by their birth date, then I'm a Scorpio. If however you take the traditional definition as the designation corresponds to the position of the sun relative to the constellations at the date of one's birth, then I'm a Virgo, since the sun was making its way from that constellation into Libra. This does assume of course that you take into account the precession of the equinoxes in which case you need to include predictions for those lucky people who were born while the sun was in the constellation of Ophiuchus.

I have a lot of trouble believing that on any given day, 1/12th of the population of the planet, grouped by birthdate, will have a sore foot.


----------



## Katherine (22/10/10)

So you are a scorp with virgo rising (or once again did i not understand your post) your rising sign is the sign coming over the horizon opposite your sun sign at time of birth.

whats your moon and mars? there important to. Also mercury is important its either scorp, libra or sag... Im thinking you have to have some air there. Mercury is how you communicate and listen to others.


----------



## Airgead (22/10/10)

Katie said:


> So you are a scorp with virgo rising (or once again did i not understand your post) your rising sign is the sign coming over the horizon opposite your sun sign at time of birth.
> 
> whats your moon and mars? there important to. Also mercury is important its either scorp, libra or sag... Im thinking you have to have some air there. Mercury is how you communicate and listen to others.



You also need to take into account airline schedules at the time of his birth because the gravitation attraction of a passing jumbo is several orders of magnitude larger than the gravitational attraction from the planets...


----------



## Katherine (22/10/10)

Airgead said:


> You also need to take into account airline schedules at the time of his birth because the gravitation attraction of a passing jumbo is several orders of magnitude larger than the gravitational attraction from the planets...




you do know i posted this on this thread to get a rise....


----------



## Airgead (22/10/10)

Katie said:


> you do know i posted this on this thread to get a rise....


Yes


----------



## earle (22/10/10)

I share a birthday with my sister-in-law. If ever there was need for another argument against astrology this it it, we really are nothing alike. OK, we both are human beings.


----------



## Katherine (22/10/10)

earle said:


> I share a birthday with my sister-in-law. If ever there was need for another argument against astrology this it it, we really are nothing alike. OK, we both are human beings.




Where you born at the same time??? your birth time is very important.


----------



## jonocarroll (22/10/10)

Katie said:


> Mercury is how you communicate and listen to others.


No, no - I have an iphone now. The planet Mercury was becoming unwieldy, and the 3G connection was spotty at the best of times.

Don't forget - if any observational difference between two people born with the same factors is found, there are always more factors to add... "Oh, you were born at the same millisecond-precise time with your mother literally sitting on that other person's mother? Well, don't forget - you need to include the length of your grandfather's hair at the time - that's very important too. That one makes a huge difference. Oh, yeah, we'll just write 'month of birth' in the papers and say that's good enough accuracy."


<all in good fun, of course>


----------



## earle (22/10/10)

Ha ha ha, I've been sucked into this too.

Anyway, don't know what time she was born. But if time is so important does this mean that the horoscopes printed in the mass media are blatantly misleading  We should launch a class action. Who's with me ??? :beerbang:


----------



## jonocarroll (22/10/10)




----------



## Katherine (22/10/10)

earle said:


> Ha ha ha, I've been sucked into this too.
> 
> Anyway, don't know what time she was born. But if time is so important does this mean that the horoscopes printed in the mass media are blatantly misleading  We should launch a class action. Who's with me ??? :beerbang:




I dont believe in horosopes just personality traits within astrology once you have your whole chart done it makes more sense. Without the time born you can give a okay chart but the time of birth is important as your ascendant (rising sign) is your most important sign its kind of like your EGO... how you want people to see you.... 

see Virgos have big egos QB has an inflated ego. There also very fastidious and critical of the world. There always analaysing and summing things up. They are very skilful with there insights and have a broad knowledge. They investigate things before diving in once they have all the information and complete the task to the best of there abililty.


----------



## jonocarroll (22/10/10)

Katie said:


> see Virgos have big egos QB has an inflated ego. There also very fastidious and critical of the world. There always analaysing and summing things up. They are very skilful with there insights and have a broad knowledge. They investigate things before diving in once they have all the information and complete the task to the best of there abililty.





QuantumBrewer said:


> If we take your premise that a star-sign for a person is designated by their birth date, then I'm a Scorpio.


Let me guess - same for Scorpios?

Edit: I could put whatever sign I want there - you'll just find something that 'applies to me, personally' for that sign too.


----------



## jonocarroll (22/10/10)




----------



## brettprevans (23/10/10)

woohoo back in business.... got gas today, kegs charging back up as we speak... oh precious sweet elixer of the gods, how ive missed you so.


----------



## Steve (24/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/****%20you.gif
> 
> Astrology /= Astronomy.




sorry i misread Katies post.....


----------



## petesbrew (25/10/10)

Bottle washing tonight - got barely an hour for washing/rinse/sanitise before X-Factor comes on & SWMBO gets angry.


----------



## Katherine (25/10/10)

petesbrew said:


> Bottle washing tonight - got barely an hour for washing/rinse/sanitise before X-Factor comes on & SWMBO gets angry.




you watch xfactor?


----------



## raven19 (25/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> woohoo back in business.... got gas today, kegs charging back up as we speak... oh precious sweet elixer of the gods, how ive missed you so.



Similar here fella. Refilled over the weekend, a good chance to catch up on bottled beers from fellow brewers though.


----------



## petesbrew (26/10/10)

Katie said:


> you watch xfactor?


Yeah, but she didn't wash the bottles as planned


----------



## brettprevans (27/10/10)

raven19 said:


> Similar here fella. Refilled over the weekend, a good chance to catch up on bottled beers from fellow brewers though.


Its been 3 weeks though for me. Far too long without gas.


----------



## pk.sax (28/10/10)

good laugh


----------



## earle (28/10/10)

Drinking Fosters will make me seem worldly ? :blink:


----------



## Supra-Jim (28/10/10)

I thought Brewdog was scottish?

Cheers SJ


----------



## pk.sax (28/10/10)

earle said:


> Drinking Fosters will make me seem worldly ? :blink:


at least we now know you are not a parrothead :icon_cheers:


----------



## earle (28/10/10)

And the bit about speaking fluent French in Russian so you can buy a mexican beer with a spanish name is hilarious.


----------



## raven19 (28/10/10)

no beer filled stuffed animals? for shame! :lol:


----------



## Katherine (28/10/10)

I have not had a beer in two weeks...


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/10/10)

Katie said:


> I have not had a beer in two weeks...



I feel for you Katie, I haven't had a beer since fathers day  

Andrew


----------



## gregs (28/10/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> I feel for you Katie, I haven't had a beer since fathers day
> 
> Andrew




I havent had a beer in over a week for the sake of a couple of holes in my head; this is crap. <_<


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/10/10)

Sucks hey. Surely they gave you some good pain killers to tide you over Greg


----------



## Katherine (28/10/10)

Ive had lots of wine though.. but its a start. Im slowly weening myself of beer. I think my love affair is over! I have replaced it with a Vigorous male though! LOL
!


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/10/10)

Awesome :blink: I think.


----------



## Kleiny (28/10/10)

Did you make it to a good Beer?

I will leave it a that


----------



## Pennywise (28/10/10)

Anyone else looking at smart phones ATM? I got mine but the better half is looking at one now so thought maybe someone here might be a little more up to date with the newer ones. She's looking at a HTC Wildfire ATM but apparently the screen res is pretty crappy? Thoughts?


----------



## Airgead (29/10/10)

Pennywise said:


> Anyone else looking at smart phones ATM? I got mine but the better half is looking at one now so thought maybe someone here might be a little more up to date with the newer ones. She's looking at a HTC Wildfire ATM but apparently the screen res is pretty crappy? Thoughts?



I have an HTC legend that I'm really happy with. Screen resolution is fine for what I do with it. Depends on what she wants it for.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (29/10/10)

The screen isnt crap its just smaller then the rest... Im in IT and all the dudes have the HTC desire!


----------



## Pennywise (29/10/10)

Katie said:


> The screen isnt crap its just smaller then the rest... Im in IT and all the dudes have the HTC desire!




Being smaller might be an issue for her, she doesn't use the net on her phone now because it's hard to see the text and she prefers to not have to zoom in and out all the time. The last bit is no help...


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/10)

screw the smart phone and get the smart 'tablets' that are also phones. The Samsung Galaxy Tab & Dell Streak look the goods.

Govt is stopping the use of blackberrys and will move to this sorts of devices.

edit: i feel strangely like a corona *insert mystery icon*


----------



## Airgead (29/10/10)

Katie said:


> Im slowly weening myself of beer.



:blink: 

Why?


----------



## Bribie G (30/10/10)

I am the last holdout. I don't use a mobile , my last mobile was a Motorola Brick analog that was useful, if you couldn't dial 000 quick enough you could kill the assailant by hitting them with the phone.

I work for Vodafone Hutchison Australia you heard me. 

Proof: my phone:





this phone (currently a Nokia E whatsit thingo) has never been charged or connected. I function perfectly without a moble and you know what, everyone can't believe I don't have one. 

If you want to contact me, email me or get me on landline. If it's important then ring 000.

In 6 years of working for the company nobody there has ever tried to contact me by mobile. Edit: they have my Telstra landline and my Bigpond email address


----------



## bum (30/10/10)

New Vegas is murdering my personal life.


----------



## rotten (31/10/10)

Wallabies actually won against the All Blacks

What did he say?


----------



## petesbrew (1/11/10)

bum said:


> New Vegas is murdering my personal life.


Geez, I'd better hold out from buying it! Fallout 3 is already too damn addictive.


----------



## bum (1/11/10)

Yeah, apart from there being a more than acceptable amount of bugs (many of which will hopefully be patched by the time by the time you get around to it) this is in many ways an improvement and refinement of that already brilliant game. Definitely wait until you're done with 3 before starting NV. There's no way you'll be able to sustain both at once.


----------



## browndog (1/11/10)

bum said:


> New Vegas is murdering my personal life.



How are you finding it Bum? I am slowly working my way through Point Lookout and am contemplating buying New Vegas. On another note, I watched The Road the other night felt someone brought Fallout 3 to life.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## drew9242 (1/11/10)

Wooohooo got another addition to the family today, exciting stuff. Have to get out the barleywine and celebrate.


----------



## bum (1/11/10)

browndog said:


> How are you finding it Bum? I am slowly working my way through Point Lookout and am contemplating buying New Vegas.



I never got the DLC for Fallout 3 because my disc is the US version (ps3) and while discs aren't region locked DLC is. If you really got into FO3 there is no reason not to get New Vegas. I went into it expecting pretty much more of the same but ended up getting more to love (if that makes sense). The changes are subtle but all are improvements on what was a very strong game. It cannot be denied that it is buggy at the moment so I'd definitely hold off until you're totally done with FO3 and hopefully it'll be patched to the level FO3 is at (still buggy but acceptable). Either way it is possibly more addictive than 3 and the story seems to have more depth to it (at 40hrs in) and the slight Wild West feel gives the game a character differing from 3.


----------



## petesbrew (2/11/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Wooohooo got another addition to the family today, exciting stuff. Have to get out the barleywine and celebrate.


Congrats Drew, what's the addition, bub? pet? fermenter? :beer:


----------



## drew9242 (2/11/10)

petesbrew said:


> Congrats Drew, what's the addition, bub? pet? fermenter? :beer:



Yea i get too excited and forget to post the details. I have a new baby girl wheighing in at 7 pound 12. And i brewed up a batch of barleywine about 6 months for her birth. So now we can give the barleywine a try. And i plan to keep a few bottlesfor her 1st bday aswell.


----------



## argon (2/11/10)

bum said:


> I never got the DLC for Fallout 3 because my disc is the US version (ps3) and while discs aren't region locked DLC is. If you really got into FO3 there is no reason not to get New Vegas. I went into it expecting pretty much more of the same but ended up getting more to love (if that makes sense). The changes are subtle but all are improvements on what was a very strong game. It cannot be denied that it is buggy at the moment so I'd definitely hold off until you're totally done with FO3 and hopefully it'll be patched to the level FO3 is at (still buggy but acceptable). Either way it is possibly more addictive than 3 and the story seems to have more depth to it (at 40hrs in) and the slight Wild West feel gives the game a character differing from 3.




Ohh man... all this talk of the ps3 is making me sad... PS3 died it's last death weekend before last... looks as though the graphics card is fried.  

trying to go through the statuatory warranty path right now.. but looks like i'll either have to pony up the $250 for refrub replacement for same model (40gb) or get myself a new one. <_<


----------



## earle (2/11/10)

Just won the office sweep. :beer: Pity there's no good bottle shops around here to spend my winnings.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (2/11/10)

so which horse won?


----------



## earle (2/11/10)

Mine ........ Americain


----------



## jlm (4/11/10)

So is the AHB speedie the speedie we've been hearing about?


----------



## bum (4/11/10)

Presumably.

One post and no grand-standing doesn't seem like him though. Asking questions even - rather than just telling us how it is.

We'll see.


----------



## Bribie G (4/11/10)

James Freud, lead singer with 80s band Models, found dead in Melbourne
In those days I was a sales rep with a company car and the only FM stations I could get in the company car in Brisbane were FM 104 (later tripleM ) , ABC classic music and later the Js and the Zs - yes less than 30 years ago, you would tune into Fm and there was FcK all. 

Anyway 104 was good and had a good spread of pop and rock music but within a few months for some reason they totally swung to music that suited crusty footed barefoot guys driving Toranas with a black T shirt with a pack of Winnie Blues shoved up the sleeve, stonewash jeans ( wiki them it it's before your time) and every every song was the stupid Models.

The new 105 started up and became the station that 104 used to be, then they merged to become the same company.

I don't have a radio any more so don't G.A.F.

:icon_cheers: 

does anyone still listen to radio anyway? I mean on what device they listen to it? I download ABC podcasts and listen on the train but what is all this shit you see on posters at the train station showing an ugly looking breakfast crew who crap on about crap between songs: "fred and anna and willie in the cage this morning " shows, do people still have ghetto blasters on their kitchen counter, or do they listen to them in their cars? I went out to buy a radio a year ago for the house and they don't seem to be around any more. :unsure: 

Radio: the new Kodak

end rant.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/10)

BribieG said:


> does anyone still listen to radio anyway?



Not me, I also despise the DJ's rattling on, even on JJJ. Instead I trawl through music mags such as Uncut, Mojo, NME and Rolling Stone etc, read the album reviews and download what sounds interesting. Mostly the albums get deleted, but if there are standouts I'll buy the CD. Not in any sense of doing the right thing, but I prefer the sound quality of the originals. Tend to commit to buying any australian artists material that I am interested in though. Lately its been Tame Impala & Wolfmother getting me interested in current music again.


----------



## Airgead (5/11/10)

BribieG said:


> does anyone still listen to radio anyway? I mean on what device they listen to it? I download ABC podcasts and listen on the train but what is all this shit you see on posters at the train station showing an ugly looking breakfast crew who crap on about crap between songs: "fred and anna and willie in the cage this morning " shows, do people still have ghetto blasters on their kitchen counter, or do they listen to them in their cars? I went out to buy a radio a year ago for the house and they don't seem to be around any more. :unsure:
> 
> Radio: the new Kodak
> 
> end rant.



Love the ABC podcasts. For me its pretty much podcast and mp3 all the way now. Seldom listen tot he radio. The DJ's just S&%@ me right off. Especially the "breakfast crews".

Maybe I'm getting old.


----------



## .DJ. (5/11/10)

www.pearljamlive.com


that is all.


----------



## JestersDarts (5/11/10)

Pete, amber, billy, whippy and snipple in the mornings!


CRINGE


----------



## Newbiebrewer (5/11/10)

BribieG said:


> James Freud, lead singer with 80s band Models, found dead in Melbourne
> In those days I was a sales rep with a company car and the only FM stations I could get in the company car in Brisbane were FM 104 (later tripleM ) , ABC classic music and later the Js and the Zs - yes less than 30 years ago, you would tune into Fm and there was FcK all.
> 
> Anyway 104 was good and had a good spread of pop and rock music but within a few months for some reason they totally swung to music that suited crusty footed barefoot guys driving Toranas with a black T shirt with a pack of Winnie Blues shoved up the sleeve, stonewash jeans ( wiki them it it's before your time) and every every song was the stupid Models.
> ...


Still listen to the radio, but will agree on the dj's spouting crap gets annoying real quick.I know you can still buy those little box radios sometimes but just get yourself a massive cd player with some decent speakers. problem solved.


----------



## jlm (5/11/10)

On the job site, I'm forced to listen to the radio. MMM has been replaced by Nova as the tradies station of choice. I'm not sure which is the greater evil but either way, I feel both are taking days off my life due to the anxiety created in having to listen to that crap. Now and then, if the situation is right and its a site full of people I can push around, I'll break out my little cube stereo and plug in my phone. I've found its best not to be to antagonising with straight up grind or hardcore, what works better is to play stuff from the 60's or 70's that they would like if only they knew who it was (if it was played on mmm maybe). The first Stooges album works a treat.


----------



## Steve (6/11/10)

Wife brought me home a six pack of Little Creatures yesterday. Got it from a Woolies near us for $17.00. Lady there said its a new release beer and is quite popular so they started to stock it. My wife didnt say anything...just agreed  Nice price.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (6/11/10)

well 4 months worth of dust n cobwebs have been brushed off the gear for a brew tomorrow :beerbang:


----------



## DUANNE (6/11/10)

i must be getting real old cause i either listen to bn or bb podcasts at work all day or am radio. if i listen to fm at all it will be jjj. all the other comercial stations drive me absolutky birko playing the same songs up nto five times a day,over and over and over and over..........


----------



## Silo Ted (6/11/10)

Ahoy ! 

http://www.geekosystem.com/fake-capsizing-boat/


----------



## Weatherby (6/11/10)

BEERHOG said:


> i must be getting real old cause i either listen to bn or bb podcasts at work all day or am radio. if i listen to fm at all it will be jjj. all the other comercial stations drive me absolutky birko playing the same songs up nto five times a day,over and over and over and over..........




If the same songs over and over don't kill you, the erectile disfunction, last longer etc ads will :angry: . I listen to podcasts like Sunday night Saffran with Fr Bob, (I aint religious but I reckon Bob is a good bloke), or talking books, really gives you something to look forward to in the car on the way to work.


----------



## petesbrew (7/11/10)

Weatherby said:


> If the same songs over and over don't kill you, the erectile disfunction, last longer etc ads will :angry: . I listen to podcasts like Sunday night Saffran with Fr Bob, (I aint religious but I reckon Bob is a good bloke), or talking books, really gives you something to look forward to in the car on the way to work.


Saffran & Father Bob are pretty interesting. Used to think they were boring, but on bottling night it keeps my mind occupied.


----------



## jonocarroll (8/11/10)

The person who made this wins 1,000,000 internets.


----------



## brettprevans (12/11/10)

hmmmm RIS blended with irish red.


----------



## Fourstar (12/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmmmm RIS blended with irish red.



im thinking... Vic mosnter brewday next year - bourbon barrel (possibly vanilla) imperial stout. :icon_drool2: after that bourbon county stout Randy Mosher gave me ive been in love ever since! :wub:


----------



## brettprevans (13/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> im thinking... Vic mosnter brewday next year - bourbon barrel (possibly vanilla) imperial stout. :icon_drool2: after that bourbon county stout Randy Mosher gave me ive been in love ever since! :wub:


 :icon_drool2: bourbon barrel vanilla imperial stout. gotta have the vanilla. although it should pick up hints of vanilla if its an oak barrel. yum yum yum


----------



## Steve (13/11/10)

Since retiring my little old imac I now have a PC (free from work). I used to use Acquisition on the mac to download music from the net. What programs are there for PC's?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jonocarroll (13/11/10)

iTunes?

Have fun with P2P at the moment - a lot of the better software protocols are being closely monitored (well, the unencrypted stuff is).

Picture is not related.


----------



## Fourstar (13/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> :icon_drool2: bourbon barrel vanilla imperial stout. gotta have the vanilla. although it should pick up hints of vanilla if its an oak barrel. yum yum yum



The more vanilla the better IMO. The one Mr. Mosher game me was like pancakes and maple syrup! :icon_drool2:


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/11/10)

Every time Wikipedia begs for money and posts a picture of Jimbo Wales, his creepy eyes makes me think that he's saying "Come into my car son, I'll drive you home. Here, have some candy"


----------



## Airgead (14/11/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> iTunes?
> 
> Picture is not related.



If you like indy stuff try Magnatunes and Jamendo.

You'd think someone who went to all the trouble of doing that would actually use a picture of the real space shuttle. Not the Russian Buran. The Russian writing is a dead giveaway (and the sloped tops of the boosters... and the shape of the external tank but then I'm a space geek). I'm not sure I'd want to fly in it. The hanger it was housed in collapsed a few years ago due to poor maintenance killing 8. If they couldn't keep a hanger in good working order one wonders how spaceworthy the Buran is. Come to think of it, I'm not that convinced of the spaceworthyness of the actual shuttle either.

Silly of the Russians to copy the shuttle. A second rate copy of a poor design was never going to end well for them.


----------



## Steve (15/11/10)

broke me bloody arm yesterday. guess my wifes going to get a quick lesson in force carbing a keg and racking another to a keg!


----------



## Pennywise (15/11/10)

Cool, most users on-line has been broken, wonder if we all want that book :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/11/10)

Nah, I think word has gotten out about that '92% efficiency' thread.


----------



## thelastspud (16/11/10)

Steve said:


> broke me bloody arm yesterday. guess my wifes going to get a quick lesson in force carbing a keg and racking another to a keg!



How did you break your arm mate? 
maybe you can teach your wife to do the whole brewday


----------



## petesbrew (16/11/10)

No point starting another useless thread for this dilemma.
What do you reckon for my next brew... Weizen or Belgian Wit?
I'm 50/50 either way. The only thing that's screwing me over with doing a double batch is that the Wit calls for oats, where the weizen is a simple grain bill.


----------



## Stuster (16/11/10)

Do a wit. You don't have to use oats, although they're pretty easy to pick up at the supermarket. Both refreshing for summer of course, but I just love the tartness of a wit. :chug: 

Only nine sleeps to go till the Ashes start.


----------



## Fourstar (16/11/10)

petesbrew said:


> No point starting another useless thread for this dilemma.
> What do you reckon for my next brew... Weizen or Belgian Wit?
> I'm 50/50 either way. The only thing that's screwing me over with doing a double batch is that the Wit calls for oats, where the weizen is a simple grain bill.



Screw the oats!


----------



## petesbrew (16/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> Screw the oats!


Kinda what I'm thinking...
Reckon I can juuuuuust squeeze an 8kg mash into my esky for a double batch.
Boil up some coriander/orange zest in a pot on the side near the end of the boil.
Split between two fermenters with 3068 & WLP 400 and voila!


----------



## Pennywise (16/11/10)

Bradley said:


> How did you break your arm mate?
> maybe you can teach your wife to do the whole brewday




What and let her have all the fun, nah, just let here do the heavy stuff I reckon :lol:


----------



## goomboogo (17/11/10)

I'm confused.


----------



## bum (18/11/10)

So how come no-one seems to have noticed that the first post in this book comp thread says (in red) that you only need to post once? Comp is skewed hardcore.


----------



## jonocarroll (18/11/10)

bum said:


> So how come no-one seems to have noticed that the first post in this book comp thread says (in red) that you only need to post once?


People don't read.

Any questions to that nature get overrun by 'my post for Xday' posts anyway.



bum said:


> Comp is skewed hardcore.


I presume that the selection is made from the usernames in this list;

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...who&t=49542

which lists everyone once, but has their number of additional posts also. I may be wrong. I would hate to think that more posts = more entries. I still reckon a poll would have been the way to go for this comp - 1 vote per person, as mandated by the system. Would only require one option - do you wish to enter the competition? Tick. Enter. Done.

[Edit: if it makes you feel any better, all bar one of the winning entrants have one post each. LOL.]


----------



## brettprevans (18/11/10)

bum said:


> So how come no-one seems to have noticed that the first post in this book comp thread says (in red) that you only need to post once? Comp is skewed hardcore.


I think Dane edited the post to make it read that, im sure the first few hours it read that you had to post every day.

I still think lurkers should be ineligible


----------



## petesbrew (18/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I think Dane edited the post to make it read that, im sure the first few hours it read that you had to post every day.
> 
> I still think lurkers should be ineligible


So who won wednesday?


----------



## bum (18/11/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I presume that the selection is made from the usernames in this list;


Could be right but that'd make it slightly harder to randomise the winner wouldn't it? My presumption would be that it went by post number (but as I say, that is merely a presumption).

Don't get me wrong - I don't begrudge anyone their winnings and a post per day makes more sense from a "let's get people active on the board again" perspective (and let's face it, the board needs this pretty badly these days).


----------



## bum (18/11/10)

petesbrew said:


> So who won wednesday?


Fireman Sam and InCider. Tuesday should read Wednesday above.


----------



## Katherine (18/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I think Dane edited the post to make it read that, im sure the first few hours it read that you had to post every day.
> 
> I still think lurkers should be ineligible




even though they used to post alot???


----------



## Jimbeer (18/11/10)

Katie said:


> even though they used to post alot???
> 
> View attachment 42256



That picture is creepy. Finished my one and only exam today so I have all summer to learn the art of all-grain brewing. Super excited.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (18/11/10)

Katie said:


> even though they used to post alot???
> 
> View attachment 42256




Katie - you didn't happen to snap this at the minding animals conference last year, did you? I know this piece has done the rounds, but this looks like the exhibit Singer opened in Newcastle.....


----------



## jonocarroll (18/11/10)




----------



## Katherine (19/11/10)

this is the wierdest picture ever...

dont mean to offend anyone but jeezus


----------



## earle (19/11/10)

Why have those monkeys got shoes on?


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/11/10)

What is that man doing with that girl? :blink:


----------



## bum (19/11/10)

Is it the shoes and socks that makes it weird? It is, isn't it?

My sister has been living with us for a bit and today was the first chance I've had to put a brew down while she's been here. She looks at me all panicked and says "Aren't you afraid to have that out in the front yard?" and I ask why and she says "It's illegal". I tell her I'm only making beer not distilling spirits and she says "No, making beer is illegal. I have friends who brew and they hide their fermenters under blankets so the neighbours can't see it through the windows." I suggest it might be a temp control thing and she says that they say that the questionable legality is the reason they give. Mmmm...yummo! Can't wait 'til she tells them I brew and they wanna do a swap!

So yeah, if you were wondering why people look at you funny when you tell them you homebrew...


----------



## earle (19/11/10)

bum said:


> Is it the shoes and socks that makes it weird? It is, isn't it?
> 
> My sister has been living with us for a bit and today was the first chance I've had to put a brew down while she's been here. She looks at me all panicked and says "Aren't you afraid to have that out in the front yard?" and I ask why and she says "It's illegal". I tell her I'm only making beer not distilling spirits and she says "No, making beer is illegal. I have friends who brew and they hide their fermenters under blankets so the neighbours can't see it through the windows." I suggest it might be a temp control thing and she says that they say that the questionable legality is the reason they give. Mmmm...yummo! Can't wait 'til she tells them I brew and they wanna do a swap!
> 
> So yeah, if you were wondering why people look at you funny when you tell them you homebrew...


Ha ha ha. I think we might need a new thread devoted to developing the best incorrect facts about homebrewing that you can feed to your sister. h34r:


----------



## Katherine (19/11/10)

i just google warm fuzzies and that came up... its wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Ivan Other One (19/11/10)

Katie said:


> i just google warm fuzzies and that came up... its wrong on so many levels.



Up untill now I thought that warm fuzzies were cops with thermal undies,


----------



## bum (20/11/10)




----------



## schooey (20/11/10)

Bedrock brewer's bike?


----------



## goomboogo (20/11/10)

I suspect you would need a bit more padding on the seat.


----------



## philw (20/11/10)

had to post the reason I have started to like German beers


----------



## Ivan Other One (21/11/10)

philw said:


> had to post the reason I have started to like German beers



NICE JUGS.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (21/11/10)

philw said:


> had to post the reason I have started to like German beers



One should like german beer for it's taste  the crowd it attracts is just a bonus.


----------



## brettprevans (23/11/10)

*in my best kamal voice*

why are people so unkind to the search botton


----------



## Pennywise (23/11/10)

Apparently it doesn't work


----------



## brettprevans (23/11/10)

Pennywise said:


> Apparently it doesn't work


it works fine. people are just lazy. christ knows how they were able to survive at uni or do anything web related.


----------



## bum (23/11/10)

Nevermind, Pennywise. I thought it was pretty lol.


----------



## Pennywise (23/11/10)

Works fine for me also  I just figure that so many other poeple have trouble with it that either I'm really ******* good at it or just bloody lucky


----------



## WarmBeer (23/11/10)

earle said:


> Anyone need a hand around the brewery


Dude! NSFW warning! Seriously!


----------



## argon (23/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Dude! NSFW warning! Seriously!



Switched to Iphone... checked it out... yes NSFW.


I likey though


----------



## earle (23/11/10)

Anyone need a hand around the brewery

Apologies, thats why I posted a link instead of the image but I should have given NSFW warning as well. Can't find damn edit button so have deleted original warningless post.


----------



## Ivan Other One (23/11/10)

Had two looks at that link and now I'm fairly certain,,,,,,,,

that's a double open-ended Whitworth spanner on the keg..


----------



## brettprevans (23/11/10)

Chili Ginger RIS isn't as bad as it sounds.
Although my guts may disagree with me tomorrow.


----------



## argon (24/11/10)

Just had to turn down a ticket to the Ashes on Saturday... no money in the house at the moment. All day at the Gabba drinking could quickly turn into a multiple hundred dollar day... 

plus not keen on spending large sums of cash on XXXX Gold in plastic cups... SWMBO thinks i didn't want to go cause i'm a beer snob... there is definitely an element of that. Think i'll sit at home on my couch drinking Homebrew Pilsners, Landlords, Scwarzbiers instead... maybe an afternoon brewday too


----------



## Jimbeer (24/11/10)

argon said:


> Just had to turn down a ticket to the Ashes on Saturday... no money in the house at the moment. All day at the Gabba drinking could quickly turn into a multiple hundred dollar day...
> 
> plus not keen on spending large sums of cash on XXXX Gold in plastic cups... SWMBO thinks i didn't want to go cause i'm a beer snob... there is definitely an element of that. Think i'll sit at home on my couch drinking Homebrew Pilsners, Landlords, Scwarzbiers instead... maybe an afternoon brewday too


Heading to brisvegas tonight to go to the first two days of the test. Really excited about it. Just hope we don't have a shocker and get bowled out for 100


----------



## argon (24/11/10)

Jimbeer said:


> Heading to brisvegas tonight to go to the first two days of the test. Really excited about it. Just hope we don't have a shocker and get bowled out for 100



yes i have my doubts... that's the other reason i thought it best not to go... it was with 5 Englishmen... If they were up... my day would have been shit.


----------



## petesbrew (24/11/10)

bum said:


>


I want one.


----------



## Jimbeer (24/11/10)

argon said:


> yes i have my doubts... that's the other reason i thought it best not to go... it was with 5 Englishmen... If they were up... my day would have been shit.


Yeah, I can completely understand your reasoning behind that. Nothing worse than having to sit there and listen to an Englishman get in to you. We've been better than them for so long that it pains me when my English mates are able to get back at me. Enjoying a coopers pale ale in the qantas lounge and praying that the Aussies show up to play tomorrow.


----------



## goomboogo (24/11/10)

Jimbeer said:


> Heading to brisvegas tonight to go to the first two days of the test. Really excited about it. Just hope we don't have a shocker and get bowled out for 100


 Another possibility is the first two days being rained out.


----------



## marksfish (24/11/10)

goomboogo said:


> Another possibility is the first two days being rained out.



what in the "sunshine state".


----------



## Steve (24/11/10)

Have a beer tonight for the 29 miners in NZ that will never get a chance to do so again just for going to work.
All the best
Steve


----------



## schooey (24/11/10)

My work takes me underground on a regular basis. I hate it. Everytime I get back up I thank my lucky stars. Give me a chopper ride from a rig to Dili any day.

29 souls lost.

Godspeed.


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/10)

i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, 

why cant there be beer at work.


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election, i hate the election,
> 
> why cant there be beer at work.



If you want to help out with the campaign, you need only go to your local politician's office and ask. I'm sure they need more people to hand out how to vote cards at the polling booths.


----------



## goomboogo (25/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> why cant there be beer at work.



Why don't you announce your candidacy and make this your primary platform?


----------



## jonocarroll (25/11/10)

goomboogo said:


> Why don't you announce your candidacy and make this your primary platform?


If you have never read all the 'pictures for sad children' comics, your life is approximately 10.2% less fulfilled than mine.

Insert relevant comic:






This can of course, be rectified... http://www.picturesforsadchildren.com/index.php?comicID=1


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/10)

Go the more beer party. 

Then again they wouldn't want their public servants drinking on tge job either. 

I want beer.


----------



## goomboogo (25/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Go the more beer party.
> 
> Then again they wouldn't want their public servants drinking on tge job either.
> 
> I want beer.



That is precisely what the More Beer Party would want.

QB, thanks for the link. I lead a sheltered existence but now fulfillment awaits.


----------



## bum (25/11/10)

GT5


----------



## schooey (25/11/10)

bum said:


> GT5



Any good?


----------



## bum (25/11/10)

Early days but yeah. Not a huge departure from 4 but some nice new touches. Cars handle very nicely.


----------



## Pennywise (26/11/10)

I think CB's down? farrrk!


----------



## bum (26/11/10)

Working here.


----------



## Pennywise (26/11/10)

Bugger. Wont work for me in IE or FF :unsure:


----------



## argon (26/11/10)

bum said:


> GT5




damn everyone that doesn't have a bricked PS3!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## bum (26/11/10)

Working here.


----------



## Pennywise (26/11/10)

Mmmm, still nothing. Might go and hijack another computer if I can. Dunno what's goin on, all the other brewing sites work fine


Edit: Sorted. The link up the top doesn't work either for me (dunno, always has before) but If I leave out the au from the web address it works.


----------



## brettprevans (26/11/10)

there is still no beer in my office... and ive been through all the policies for all major parties. there's no 'pro beer at work policy'. 

its funny that ALP is baggin out libs saying that libs are going to cut govt jobs, yet the ALP financial statement clearly shows its cutting anotheer $600m from govt depts. yeah like that doesnt mean job loses. 

on a semi election related note, i hope the sex party to have a stall at sexpo in melb. its running yesterday to sunday. good timing for them. and its being held in Geoffs shed. i think thats mildly amusing


----------



## Goofinder (29/11/10)

Idiots on the plane opposite me brought their kids with gastro. Air hostess informed them they were dickheads and shouldn't have been let on the plane and spent half her time putting their sick bags and anything they touched in a biohazard bag. During takeoff, one of their water bottles in the overhead locker leaked and dripped onto the people in the seat behind them. Dad gave one of the kids a bottle just after they started preparing for landing so the aforementioned air hostess had to put his belt on, and the kid's, coming through the bumpy bit while the dad just sat there with the kid.

Of course the kid brought the bottle straight back up as soon as we landed. They're lucky they didn't try to get off the plane in front of me.

Got to the hire car desk, turns out our car wasn't booked and there are no more available. Decide to get in a taxi and get the travel booking people to sort it out in the morning rather than try our luck with a different hire car company.

Got in the taxi, then going along the road out of the airport the taxi gets rear-ended. Spend the next 15 minutes waiting around for the taxi driver to sort out insurance details with the other two drivers involved.

Eventually made it to the apartment, went to bed and woke up at 5am because they're afraid of their curtains fading or something over here in WA.


On the bright side, we're staying literally down the road from Little Creatures. :chug:


----------



## jonocarroll (29/11/10)

I'm somewhat sick of this meme, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity...







[ Reference: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/y-u-no-troll ]


----------



## bum (29/11/10)

Channelling Rodney Dangerfield - I just found out I got into uni for next year. Gonna be weird being an old bloke in an IT degree but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jonocarroll (29/11/10)

You'll get no respect, I tell ya.


----------



## bum (29/11/10)

It's ok. I don't get no regard neither.


----------



## argon (29/11/10)

argon said:


> damn everyone that doesn't have a bricked PS3!!! :angry: :angry:



just found out i can get a new 160GB PS3 from the states for US$299 retail (so say AU$310 + delivery) or get a refurb from Sony AU of an old 40GB with 30 day warranty for AU$250. :angry:


----------



## Newbiebrewer (29/11/10)

bum said:


> It's ok. I don't get no regard neither.


what about satisfaction?


----------



## warra48 (29/11/10)

Hughezy said:


> what about satisfaction?



At his age? Or mine, for that matter..........
Well, at least, not as often as it used to happen. B)


----------



## petesbrew (29/11/10)

Goofinder said:


> Idiots on the plane opposite me brought their kids with gastro. Air hostess informed them they were dickheads and shouldn't have been let on the plane and spent half her time putting their sick bags and anything they touched in a biohazard bag. During takeoff, one of their water bottles in the overhead locker leaked and dripped onto the people in the seat behind them. Dad gave one of the kids a bottle just after they started preparing for landing so the aforementioned air hostess had to put his belt on, and the kid's, coming through the bumpy bit while the dad just sat there with the kid.
> 
> Of course the kid brought the bottle straight back up as soon as we landed. They're lucky they didn't try to get off the plane in front of me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a stupid move that the Dad gave the bottle at that time.
Bloody Kids bottles drip all the time. I dunno how hard it is to make them leakproof. The bogans in front of us spilt bourbon+coke on our feet once - that stunk more.
Cut them some slack. I guess as a parent I've chilled a bit concerning kids on flights... geez, have another beer and turn up your headphones.


----------



## Kleiny (29/11/10)

petesbrew said:


> Sounds like a stupid move that the Dad gave the bottle at that time.
> Bloody Kids bottles drip all the time. I dunno how hard it is to make them leakproof. The bogans in front of us spilt bourbon+coke on our feet once - that stunk more.
> Cut them some slack. I guess as a parent I've chilled a bit concerning kids on flights... geez, have another beer and turn up your headphones.


+1

Ive been on planes with my kids and the assholes around that dont understand that a kid cant clear their ears or comfort themselves, they give such abuse i dread taking my kids on planes again.

Ask yourself if you had a family holiday planed and payed for (all tickets 4 or 5 x and accomodation) would you cancel knowing that the airline, hotel and entertainment doesnt care about your reasons and wont return the cash. Thats a lot of $$ lost. 

Just show some patience and concern


----------



## petesbrew (29/11/10)

Kleiny said:


> +1
> 
> Ive been on planes with my kids and the assholes around that dont understand that a kid cant clear their ears or comfort themselves, they give such abuse i dread taking my kids on planes again.
> 
> ...



And how small are those plane dunny's when your daughter's done a runny turd in her nappy?
So far we've copped it sweet with no abuse from other passengers. But you read those travel forums/blogs and dammit people get so fired up, eg. "children should pay more so they are less likely to fly", "children don't behave themselves", etc.
The complaints and attitudes you see from some adult passengers puts kids to shame.
(having said that, I totally agree there are some utter knobhead parents who don't care if their kids act up on flights... there's dickheads eeeeeeeverywhere)


----------



## Kleiny (29/11/10)

Yep totally agree pete there are some people who dont care what their kids do

However i have had my kids yelled at by others for just touching the seat in front and im not talking kicking. As soon as ive got on planes with my 2 boys ive heard people saying " this is going to be great with those shits behind us" they obviously dont understand and im patient enough. but i have been in a few big arguments while flying.

Everybody just needs to see how it wold feel on the other side.


----------



## petesbrew (29/11/10)

Kleiny said:


> Yep totally agree pete there are some people who dont care what their kids do
> 
> However i have had my kids yelled at by others for just touching the seat in front and im not talking kicking. As soon as ive got on planes with my 2 boys ive heard people saying " this is going to be great with those shits behind us" they obviously dont understand and im patient enough. but i have been in a few big arguments while flying.
> 
> Everybody just needs to see how it wold feel on the other side.


Just a matter of hanging for the destination, hey? Taken our kids to Thailand and they've been treated like family. (even by the hosties on Thai Airways).


----------



## Newbiebrewer (29/11/10)

warra48 said:


> At his age? Or mine, for that matter..........
> Well, at least, not as often as it used to happen. B)


wow life must suck for the older generation


----------



## drew9242 (30/11/10)

petesbrew said:


> Just a matter of hanging for the destination, hey? Taken our kids to Thailand and they've been treated like family. (even by the hosties on Thai Airways).




I have noticed when we take our young boy on asian airlines, that the crew are great. They are always helpful and they seriously love white children. Although i must say we are very lucky with our boy. Instead off getting blocked ears when we take off he will instead fall asleep garunteed. Can't complain about that.


----------



## Pennywise (30/11/10)

petesbrew said:


> Bloody Kids bottles drip all the time. I dunno how hard it is to make them leakproof



I can't speak for all bottles but as someone who's done it twice now and with quite a few different brands I can confirm that 90% of the time they leak because they've been done up too tight. Especially the Avent ones, those suckers are touchy, but they're the best ones IMO.


----------



## petesbrew (30/11/10)

Pennywise said:


> I can't speak for all bottles but as someone who's done it twice now and with quite a few different brands I can confirm that 90% of the time they leak because they've been done up too tight. Especially the Avent ones, those suckers are touchy, but they're the best ones IMO.


Bloody leaking bottles.... should use a capper.
I reckon a dummy/bottle opener would be an awesome seller. I'll patent it now.


----------



## brettprevans (30/11/10)

we've used the same tommee tippee (or however the hell you spell it) bottles (as in the exact same bottles -ie reused them) for both kids and they never leaked. we kept them and will be using them with #3 bub. some stuff you get what you pay for.


----------



## argon (30/11/10)

looks like there's another one of those hoaxes going around... although yet to have it confirmed. Would be good if real

40% off at Adidas.


----------



## Pennywise (30/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> we've used the same tommee tippee (or however the hell you spell it) bottles (as in the exact same bottles -ie reused them) for both kids and they never leaked. we kept them and will be using them with #3 bub. some stuff you get what you pay for.




Deffinatly get what you pay for, although the tomme tippee ones are good, my 2nd little one wouldn't take to them so had to get more avent's. We went through a stage of cheap bigw ones (you know the ones with pooh and tigger and shit?), put name labels on them for daycare and a few months later the bloody things split right aroung the label. I know that prolly questions the quality of the labels as well but we've had the same labels on the avent bottles for years and not a single problem with them. Makes me think the cheaper ones aren't as safe as they say they are, especially considering they're always being put in the microwave or boiled.


----------



## argon (30/11/10)

Can't believ this is being discussed... But Dr Brown's FTW!!!


----------



## Goofinder (1/12/10)

I have 16 month old twins so I know what it's like to be a parent, but to be fair we haven't taken them on a plane yet so I don't have any experience in that department.

My main problem was the complete lack of concern for anyone else around them, and the sitting there while the air hostess does up the seatbelts while making no effort to help at all was just over the top. I'd like to think that I would be a bit more considerate of others in that situation (and yes I know it's a different story when your number one priority is your own kids). 

Oh, and our Avent bottles that haven't been through the dishwasher are mostly OK. The ones that went through the dishwasher at some stage are discoloured and tend to leak more. Even worse is the 'sippy cups' or whatever they call them - we've had so many different types and they all seem to leak every now and then.


----------



## Fents (1/12/10)

my first bub is 5 weeks away... is this really what i'll be like discussing baby bottles and shit on AHB in 5 weeks time?


----------



## Maple (1/12/10)

Fents said:


> my first bub is 5 weeks away... is this really what i'll be like discussing baby bottles and shit on AHB in 5 weeks time?


Nope, you'll be too busy for the first few months wondering WTF do i do. Then, once you get some free time and can get onto here, yes. Sorry for the bad news, but at least you have another 5 weeks of sanity... 

(all worth it though Fents!)


----------



## Pennywise (1/12/10)

Fents said:


> my first bub is 5 weeks away... is this really what i'll be like discussing baby bottles and shit on AHB in 5 weeks time?



In 5 weeks you wont have time to discuss anything mate :lol:


----------



## Pollux (1/12/10)

We've taken the little monkey child on a flight once, went up to the GC last year. The key I found is distraction. She gets the All Natural Confectionery Company dinosaurs as her "special holiday lollies" to help clear her ears and once you are at the point you can turn electrical devices back on having my laptop, a pair of headphones and a copy of Kung Fu Panda made the flight a breeze.

As for bottles, as Charlotte was a breastfed child I have no idea on baby ones but for older kids I say go for the stainless steel ones with the heavy duty plastic lids, I've watched one go bouncing down the stairs here and by the time it hit the bottom (32 stairs) it was fine.

We found this year (family holiday to Brisbane) that we were actually more relaxed driving up. We went from Sydney to Armidale on day one, then onto Warwick the next day, then Bris, spent 4 days there and then drove back down and stayed at a holiday park at Arrawarra, a couple of nights at my parents near Kempsey and then back to Sydney. Was much more fun flying and hiring a car, plus we got to see parts of NSW we normally would not see.


----------



## brettprevans (1/12/10)

Fents said:


> my first bub is 5 weeks away... is this really what i'll be like discussing baby bottles and shit on AHB in 5 weeks time?




hope your beer stocks are well up cause you wont be doing any brewing either! 

and its not the discussing of baby stuff that you have to be worried about, its that moment where you realise that your not disgusted by wiping up snot, vomit, poo etc up with your bare hands of your kid. thats when you have a 'geez what have i become' moment. which only lasts a few seconds because there is more snot, vomit, poo etc to be wiped up, and you carry one forgetting about it.

its all goo mate.


----------



## bum (1/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> its all goo mate.


That does seem to be the case.


----------



## Pennywise (1/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> its all goo mate.



:lol: Yes, yes it is


----------



## brettprevans (1/12/10)

damn you all

ok and your brain turns to much

its all goo*D*


----------



## jonocarroll (1/12/10)

We're still 30 weeks away and already I'm preparing the stockpile of kegs. Got a pilsner, two ESBs, and a Rye-IPA on the go, making preparations for a Vienna, IIPA, and a few batches of planet of the grapes.

Had the first ultrasound this morning. Everything where it should be and a strong heartbeat.


----------



## Fents (1/12/10)

lol you lot...sif im not already busy enough, cheers for the tip CM2ski.


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/10)

I was just street viewing around Burton on Trent and came across this. 

Very noice indeed.


----------



## Pollux (1/12/10)

And then you get to a point where you will lose your name.............You will be known as your child's dad.........I am often called "Charlotte's Dad"........


----------



## schooey (1/12/10)

Haha.. you fellas think it gets any easier 10-12 years down the track? Pfft... Kiss your weekends goodbye! By the time you get soccer/auskick/netball/dance class/friends birthday party/swimming/jazz/tap/ballet/piano lessons.. blah blah blah out of the way, you've got about enough time to mow the grass, tidy the yard and do maybe one or two jobs off the wife's list so you might have a remote possibility of some kind of semblance of a sex life... Spontaneous brew days are few and far between and doughing in for a triple decoction at 9pm seems perfectly normal; I'll survive on 3 hours sleep!

Yeah yeah, laugh now while you have the chance... I did and said "That'll never happen to me"..


----------



## Pollux (1/12/10)

Hence I work weekends and have midweek RDOs.....My daughter already does dance and is starting musical theater next year, throw in swimming lessons this summer and it's going to get entertaining.....


----------



## raven19 (1/12/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> We're still 30 weeks away...
> 
> Had the first ultrasound this morning. Everything where it should be and a strong heartbeat.



Excellent news mate.


----------



## raven19 (1/12/10)

If it helps Schooey, I painted the brew stand tonight finally, so it should last thru a few years of kids... once we get cracking on that front...


----------



## schooey (1/12/10)

:lol:

Good for you, Ravs.. :beer:

It's a tough thing deciding when to have kids...there's the have 'em young and have a life after them argument or the once you got 'em, you got 'em for a long time argument...

We had our first when I was 25... buggered if I wanted to be in me late 60's before I could legally have a beer with me son, nor would I had of had the patience to begin now


----------



## bum (2/12/10)

I'm just gonna cut mine off.


----------



## petesbrew (2/12/10)

Had fun trying to answer my daughter's questions about santa last night.

Lily: How will santa get in? we don't have a chimney?
Me: He'll come down the skylight.
Lily: How will he get in? It's got a cover.
Me: Santa Magic
Lily: But if he lands on the roof, how will the Reindeers be able to drink the bucket of water we put in the front yard?
Me: Santa will go out front and get the bucket and take it up to them
Lily: And then come back through the skylight to bring it back down?
Me: Nah he's in a hurry he'll probably just throw it down.
Lily: But won't it land on the road? Or in that hole you've dug? (been digging up the stormwater drain the past week)
Me: he's a good shot. Time for bed.


----------



## schooey (2/12/10)

bum said:


> I'm just gonna cut mine off.



surely there are better methods of contraception?


----------



## bum (2/12/10)

I'm not willing to live with that 1% error margin.

Plus I need to lose a couple kilos before summer and that's the quickest way I can think of.


----------



## brettprevans (2/12/10)

schooey said:


> ......remote possibility of some kind of semblance of a sex life...


s-s-s-s-e--e-e-x life? what is this thing you talk of!



bum said:


> Plus I need to lose a couple kilos before summer and that's the quickest way I can think of.


i keep trying on the 'sex if the best exercise' angle for my weight loss. doesnt fly.



petesbrew said:


> Had fun trying to answer my daughter's questions about santa last night.
> 
> Lily: How will santa get in? we don't have a chimney?
> Me: He'll come down the skylight.
> ...


funny stuff. my missus put up the tree yesterday and the eldest was adament that santa was coming that night cause the tree was up. took some explaining that he wasnt coming for a while.


----------



## Pollux (2/12/10)

Bahahaaha Pete, have to love that one...

I can top it though, Charlotte is currently interested in anatomy and seems to have some idea of where babies come from...This is the conversation that occurred after I left Charlotte chatting to the guy at the local bottle-o while I ran into the coolroom.


Bottleshop guy: Charlotte just told me that babies come from China........
Me (looking very confused): Huh?
Bottleshop guy: Yeah, babies grow in tummys and come from China...
Me (penny drops): Ahhh, no, "china" is how Charlotte is currently pronouncing something else......

It took him, and all the other customers at the counter who had overheard all this a moment to click. Then everyone just lost it.


Ah kids, got to love em.


----------



## Fents (2/12/10)

Pollux said:


> Bahahaaha Pete, have to love that one...
> 
> I can top it though, Charlotte is currently interested in anatomy and seems to have some idea of where babies come from...This is the conversation that occurred after I left Charlotte chatting to the guy at the local bottle-o while I ran into the coolroom.
> 
> ...



thats sensational, i pissed myself laughing just reading that


----------



## jonocarroll (2/12/10)

Pollux said:


> Bahahaaha Pete, have to love that one...
> 
> I can top it though, Charlotte is currently interested in anatomy and seems to have some idea of where babies come from...This is the conversation that occurred after I left Charlotte chatting to the guy at the local bottle-o while I ran into the coolroom.
> 
> ...


----------



## petesbrew (2/12/10)

Pollux said:


> Bahahaaha Pete, have to love that one...
> 
> I can top it though, Charlotte is currently interested in anatomy and seems to have some idea of where babies come from...This is the conversation that occurred after I left Charlotte chatting to the guy at the local bottle-o while I ran into the coolroom.
> 
> ...


That definitely wins!
Cracking up here.


----------



## schooey (2/12/10)

I think my iPhone has contracted the Speedie v1.0 virus.. it has taken up auto-(un)correcting perfectly legible English languauge into gobshite


----------



## earle (2/12/10)

Have you tried Not-on antivirus?


----------



## warra48 (2/12/10)

schooey said:


> I think my iPhone has contracted the Speedie v1.0 virus.. it has taken up auto-(un)correcting perfectly legible English languauge into gobshite



That's because you still have the Speedie dial function engaged.


----------



## brettprevans (2/12/10)

since we are talking babies - miranda kerr in vogue get ready for 55sec in....


----------



## Katherine (2/12/10)

mine sex life has just started. 

best way to kick start the day and finish the day 

1 1/2 hours drive each way to work and school drop off
work
circus school 1 1/2hours
swimming 
tap
jazz
food shopping
cleaning
cooking
gardening
etc etc


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (2/12/10)

anyone feel life filling me in on the speedy back-story?


----------



## brettprevans (2/12/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> anyone feel life filling me in on the speedy back-story?


speedie is a knob
speedie was a knob on a differant forum and one the members directed him here (Thx Dr Sumrts ;p )
speedie started to be a knob on AHB
speedie continues to be a knob on AHB
AHB community serves it up to him.

I think that sums it up.


----------



## argon (2/12/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> anyone feel life filling me in on the speedy back-story?




Just check out Oliver and Geoff's Homebrew Forum and do a search for speedie's posts. You'll get the general drift.


----------



## earle (2/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> speedie is a knob
> speedie was a knob on a differant forum and one the members directed him here (Thx Dr Sumrts ;p )
> speedie started to be a knob on AHB
> speedie continues to be a knob on AHB
> ...



Speedie thinks that anyone who has a different opinion to him is a knob as speedie is always right, even when he's wrong


----------



## brettprevans (2/12/10)

seriosuly no miranda posts, but 3 on speedie. wow something is wrong with the force in the beer universe


----------



## schooey (2/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> since we are talking babies - miranda kerr in vogue get ready for 55sec in....



I'm googling 'vasectomy reversal' as we speak..... feel better?


----------



## Bribie G (2/12/10)

Kids can be great, my little boy came up to me the other day and said "Dad, I gave some of your beer to my friend and he said that's the best beer he has ever tasted in his life, have you got any more".

Mind, the boy is 25 and I have to crane my neck to look up at him :lol:


----------



## bum (2/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> speedie is a knob
> speedie was a knob on a differant forum and one the members directed him here (Thx Dr Sumrts ;p )
> speedie started to be a knob on AHB
> speedie continues to be a knob on AHB
> ...


Truth be told he's actually behaving pretty well here by comparison. Much of speedie's best work there has been removed by the fair and ever judicious gregb.

The short version is that he has come to save us from our erroneous ways - even if he doesn't even know what those ways are (BIAB, no-chill, the use of liquid yeast, esky tun mashing, etc).


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (2/12/10)

I'd picked up most of this, just wasn't sure where the previous drama had played out. I'd assumed the green board for some reason....

Oh well. Takes all sorts, and fills the void now that bandito has electrocuted himself.


----------



## petesbrew (3/12/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> I'dOh well. Takes all sorts, and fills the void now that bandito has electrocuted himself.


Que'?


----------



## goomboogo (3/12/10)

petesbrew said:


> Que'?



I thought it was a pretty safe assumption.


----------



## Dave70 (6/12/10)

Newcastle Brown Ale is shit.
I choked down a six pack - a $19.95 six pack (must be taxed on shittyness) after mowing the lawn yesterday.
I'm on an acre, so its a big lawn and I was dam thirsty.
I always thought the description's of English ales were much-maligned. 
Not here. Flat, muddy and void of flavor. Yuck..
Haven't been so disappointed since Coopers Clear.


----------



## brettprevans (6/12/10)

well no brewing on thw weekend for me. went to crack the grain and the damn drill chuck has died. damn drill still works but the chuck is knackered. arrggh. and no spare $ to buy another one. so went and borrow the old man's drill yestderay. so it will have to be a double brew day this weekend to make up for lost time


----------



## Katherine (6/12/10)

Ive never made a christmas pudding. thinking about making one this year anyone done one?

Seems there's quite a few fruity people on this board... LOL sorry bad joke.


----------



## Goofinder (6/12/10)

Katie said:


> Ive never made a christmas pudding. thinking about making one this year anyone done one?


My Mrs made one a couple of weeks ago. Did the whole thing with the suet from the butcher and a 6 hour boil. From what I hear it was a lot of work, so it will be interesting to see if it was worth the effort (and she doesn't even eat christmas pudding).


----------



## Tanga (6/12/10)

Katie said:


> Ive never made a christmas pudding. thinking about making one this year anyone done one?
> 
> Seems there's quite a few fruity people on this board... LOL sorry bad joke.





My mum makes an awesome chocolate icecream pudding. You still get the brandy / fruit hit that means it's Christmas, but much better for our summer clime. If you want the recipe just drop me a line - I've never made a traditional pudding so no help with that, but taste.com.au is where I stop off for all my recipes (simple and tasty and reviewed so you can see how they go down with folks).


----------



## Katherine (6/12/10)

Yeah want to do the traditional one, I have found a good cheats recipe which uses fruit mince so you only have to steam the pudding for 2 hours. 

I dont actually like eating it but though I would give it a go.


----------



## Airgead (6/12/10)

Katie said:


> Yeah want to do the traditional one, I have found a good cheats recipe which uses fruit mince so you only have to steam the pudding for 2 hours.
> 
> I dont actually like eating it but though I would give it a go.



I used to make a cloth boiled pudding each year (not with suet though). I stopped bacause I realised I was the only one in the family who actually ate it so U would end up ploughing through 2kg of pudding each year on my own. 

I might still have my recipe around.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (6/12/10)

Cheers Airgead

I have found one now which is really simple Im not a fan of it myself I prefer Pavlova on xmas day. This is for Boxing Day for my partners parents apparently his dad loves to the stuff. Im going to keep it simple and use fruit mince then you dont need the long cooking. Just going to put in a pudding basin and steam it. So I dont have to worry about the cloth etc. Serve it with cream and raspberries.

Dinner will be

Fish, prawns with a mango and macadamia nut salsa, served with potato salad and green salad.

I think simplicity is the key to xmas the last think I need is to rush around getting ingredients etc. 

Xmas morning breaky will be smoked salmon, avocado, poached egg and hollandaise sauce on a bagel. First time making a hollandaise but I reckon I can pull it of.

Even might get a bottle of champagne for the morning I reckon.


----------



## bum (6/12/10)

I won't put this in What's in the Glass (Commercial) thread because I don't want to sully all of the other beers in there by mentioning this beer amongst them but I'm drinking a Tautara Hop Head Heaven APA and this beer is absolutely shitful. If I ever brewed an APA this bad I would set my tun on fire.


----------



## schooey (6/12/10)

Katie said:


> Cheers Airgead
> 
> I have found one now which is really simple I'm not a fan of it myself I prefer Pavlova on xmas day. This is for Boxing Day for my partners parents apparently his dad loves to the stuff. I'm going to keep it simple and use fruit mince then you don't need the long cooking. Just going to put in a pudding basin and steam it. So I don't have to worry about the cloth etc. Serve it with cream and raspberries.
> 
> ...



Make a trifle! and a pav... :icon_drool2:


----------



## goomboogo (6/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> well no brewing on thw weekend for me. went to crack the grain and the damn drill chuck has died. damn drill still works but the chuck is knackered. arrggh. and no spare $ to buy another one. so went and borrow the old man's drill yestderay. so it will have to be a double brew day this weekend to make up for lost time



If only you had a handle for that mill.


----------



## brettprevans (6/12/10)

goomboogo said:


> If only you had a handle for that mill.


I'm considering it if for no other reason than a back up.


----------



## petesbrew (7/12/10)

Damn, forgot to pour chilled water over the wet towel & change the icebricks keeping my Weizen cool.
Someday I'll clean out the bottom of the brewfridge and use it for what it's meant for.


----------



## Katherine (7/12/10)

bum said:


> I won't put this in What's in the Glass (Commercial) thread because I don't want to sully all of the other beers in there by mentioning this beer amongst them but I'm drinking a Tautara Hop Head Heaven APA and this beer is absolutely shitful. If I ever brewed an APA this bad I would set my tun on fire.




It was a toss up between the trifle and pudding, Ive made a trifle before so I thought pudding it is. Im making a pav to take to xmas lunch... It will be topped with mango and passionfruit.


----------



## petesbrew (7/12/10)

Katie said:


> Cheers Airgead
> 
> I have found one now which is really simple Im not a fan of it myself I prefer Pavlova on xmas day. This is for Boxing Day for my partners parents apparently his dad loves to the stuff. Im going to keep it simple and use fruit mince then you dont need the long cooking. Just going to put in a pudding basin and steam it. So I dont have to worry about the cloth etc. Serve it with cream and raspberries.
> 
> ...


Have you got a recipe for that macadamia nut salsa, Katie? Please?
Got a good sized container of nuts off my parent's tree. Spent a good couple of downloaded movies cracking the bastards one by one.

IMO, Sparkling Shiraz is the way to go for Xmas morning. But I picked up a Rose De Gambrinus that will be cracked open during the day.


----------



## nathanR (7/12/10)

Does any body have a good trifle recipe as the one Heston made on TV was a little to complex for me


----------



## earle (7/12/10)

Made some beer jelly the other day. Maybe you could use that in your trifle? h34r:


----------



## Katherine (7/12/10)

petesbrew said:


> Have you got a recipe for that macadamia nut salsa, Katie? Please?
> Got a good sized container of nuts off my parent's tree. Spent a good couple of downloaded movies cracking the bastards one by one.
> 
> IMO, Sparkling Shiraz is the way to go for Xmas morning. But I picked up a Rose De Gambrinus that will be cracked open during the day.




Cheers on the sparkling shiraz idea, I think my partner might like that more never really seen him drinking the white stuff. 

this is very simple

Combine mango, macadamias and onion in a bowl. Mix lime juice, chilli and ginger together, pour over mango and toss through. put over fish and prawns.


----------



## Katherine (7/12/10)

the macadamias are roasted...


----------



## petesbrew (7/12/10)

Cheers Katie. Bit of make it up as I go recipe hey?
Yep, I roasted the macadamias when I cracked em.

I bbqed some basil, sweet chili & ginger prawns on Sunday night. Damn they were awesome.


----------



## drsmurto (7/12/10)

Or hedge your bets and go a sparkling pinot noir.

This one is my favourite, I buy it by the case - Link

It's been used quite a bit this year for various celebratory toasts. :beer: 

A mate visiting early in the year sampled this sparkling wine at another local winery - Little Bubbles

In fact, he liked it so much he had 6 cases sent to Byron Bay for his wedding recently and it was a hit with the aperitifs.


----------



## petesbrew (7/12/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Or hedge your bets and go a sparkling pinot noir.
> 
> This one is my favourite, I buy it by the case - Link
> 
> ...



Another trp to the bottlo before Christmas is a definite so a sparkling Pinot is on the shopping list.

Visited Platinum Cellars y'day. Picked up a bottle each of Brouwerij De Ranke XX Bitter, Rodenback Grand Cru, Petrus Oud Bruin, and Cantillon Rose De Gambrinus. They'll be saved for Xmas, Boxing Day & New Years celebrations.


----------



## Katherine (7/12/10)

Thanks guys looks good. could go a glass now actually!

No Pete 

I actually got it out the Christmas woolworth magazine... shhhhhhhhh! 

LOL I like the simplicity of it espeacially on see food. 

mmmm bbq prawns might do some on Saturday. do you keep the shells on while cooking?


----------



## petesbrew (7/12/10)

Katie said:


> Thanks guys looks good. could go a glass now actually!
> 
> No Pete
> 
> ...


Glad you asked Katie. It's actually quite a technical process. You see, I grab a 500g bag of frozen raw peeled prawns that morning along with a bag of nappies. Don't worry, nappies aren't included at this stage (or any stage). I take em home and mix up said marinade (a few hefty glugs of sweet chili & squeeze of the basil & ginger herb tubes). Then I open the bag of prawns and whack them in, realising that frozen bricks of prawns don't soak up marinade very well. At this stage I decide "screw it, it can defrost on the kitchen bench". 5-6 hours later, it's all good to BBQ. So yeah, Shells off.

p.s. You're not the only one who drools over those free Woolies & Coles recipe mags.


----------



## Katherine (7/12/10)

petesbrew said:


> Glad you asked Katie. It's actually quite a technical process. You see, I grab a 500g bag of frozen raw peeled prawns that morning along with a bag of nappies. Don't worry, nappies aren't included at this stage (or any stage). I take em home and mix up said marinade (a few hefty glugs of sweet chili & squeeze of the basil & ginger herb tubes). Then I open the bag of prawns and whack them in, realising that frozen bricks of prawns don't soak up marinade very well. At this stage I decide "screw it, it can defrost on the kitchen bench". 5-6 hours later, it's all good to BBQ. So yeah, Shells off.
> 
> p.s. You're not the only one who drools over those free Woolies & Coles recipe mags.




This one was special LOL... it was the xmas special it had alot of good ideas in it. Less is best at Christmas I reckon as everyone is running around like chooks. I rather keep the complicated to times when I can actually move and think in a shopping centre etc. And also choose who im entertaining if you know what I mean. 

So are the prawns the ones in the freezer??? Always wondered about them... Do they go mushy?

Those herb tubes are fantastic for salad dressings.


----------



## petesbrew (7/12/10)

Katie said:


> This one was special LOL... it was the xmas special it had alot of good ideas in it. Less is best at Christmas I reckon as everyone is running around like chooks. I rather keep the complicated to times when I can actually move and think in a shopping centre etc. And also choose who im entertaining if you know what I mean.
> 
> So are the prawns the ones in the freezer??? Always wondered about them... Do they go mushy?
> 
> Those herb tubes are fantastic for salad dressings.


Yep the frozen ones. I've even grabbed the medium size ones from chinatown that have been imported from Vietnam. roughly $7 for a 500g bag. Hey I like to live dangerously. B) 
I don't really notice them going mushy, and no one's complained (apart from wusses complaining they're spicy).
I just serve them up in a big bowl with toothpicks.


----------



## Katherine (7/12/10)

I feel like eating prawns...


----------



## brettprevans (7/12/10)

At the folks on the weekend. Marinated BBQ prawns with marinated spit ducks! Yum

Now I know stainless is good porn but this is fkn ridiculous?! http://www.hardtofind.com.au/products/Eva-...52dgrey-1L.html

$190 for a freakn water bottle is insane


----------



## brettprevans (7/12/10)

Hey merc, sorry to hear about ur dad.


----------



## schooey (7/12/10)

Indeed...

"Lose the bottle, Curly!" will be forever imprinted in my memory.

Sympathies to you and your family, Paul.


----------



## bum (7/12/10)

I'll just leave this here:
http://dollforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=31921

*NSFW*


----------



## jlm (7/12/10)

Yes, I'll be sure to point that one out to my wife next time she accuses me of beer related weirdness. Creepy.


----------



## bum (7/12/10)

I'd ask you to reconsider. I showed SWMBO and she's spent the last 15 minutes going through their galleries and asking me to explain things I cannot understand.


----------



## schooey (7/12/10)

:lol:

I really needed the lolz too... My wife says "I'm so glad you only brew beer"


----------



## brettprevans (7/12/10)

My misus just didn't get it. In fact I didn't get why it was nsfw? Weird dolls all clothed.


----------



## bum (7/12/10)

Not everyone works in a sex-doll shop like you.

It is certainly questionable material and I decided to err on the side of caution. I wouldn't have posted any genuine NSFW stuff as that would contravene AHB regs (which I'd NEVER do). There is some really NSFW stuff in other threads on that forum so the warning stands.


----------



## schooey (7/12/10)

Sorry, after preaching intolerance tonight, I did get some lolz from the fact that someone would drive a blow up doll around the country and photograph it and post to a forum of other like minded people... I appreciate it is a harmless pursuit , but I did get a giggle from it... mainly the weirdness factor. Maybe I should be more open minded

The wife was glad my weirdest vice was only being passionate about brewing


----------



## bum (7/12/10)

Oh, come on! He made fake personalised licence plates for a fake attendee of his fake gangbang. If we can't lol at him who can we lol at?

Besides, lolling at him is different to telling him he can't do it. I hope he's happy but lol.


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/10)

I didn't look thru the whole thread so there might be som questionable pics.
Sure let's hope he is happy...and that he lives a long way away from us! 

Alrhought that's a lot of mash tun bitches he's got :lol:

Edit its not SWMBO, its SWMBBU (SWMB blown up)!


----------



## Silo Ted (8/12/10)

Bum, That is just plain weird ! 

Bookmarked :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/10)

forgot to menion how pissed off at PET bottles I am. last night I accidently dropped a full PET onto the carpet from about 40-50cm. I prick exploded. it split the bottom. bastard. so not only didnt i get to drink it but i now have scottish on the carpet and sprayed from here to externity.. NOT HAPPY JAN!

never had a PET explode before. and ive got some bloody old ones, but this was a newish one. oh well. there's a first for everything.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (8/12/10)

petesbrew said:


> Have you got a recipe for that macadamia nut salsa, Katie? Please?
> Got a good sized container of nuts off my parent's tree. Spent a good couple of downloaded movies cracking the bastards one by one.
> 
> IMO, Sparkling Shiraz is the way to go for Xmas morning. But I picked up a Rose De Gambrinus that will be cracked open during the day.




Hey Pete, have you checked out the "Can you brew it" show where they use macadamia nuts in a nut brown?
http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/678
Might be a good one to try if you've got the nuts for it.


----------



## bum (8/12/10)

http://translate.google.com/#de|de|pv%20zk...kkkkkkk%20bschk

Then click listen.


----------



## petesbrew (8/12/10)

Gregor said:


> Hey Pete, have you checked out the "Can you brew it" show where they use macadamia nuts in a nut brown?
> http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/678
> Might be a good one to try if you've got the nuts for it.


Sounds interesting Greg. Without downloading it, does it say how much they used?


----------



## Greg Lawrence (8/12/10)

petesbrew said:


> Sounds interesting Greg. Without downloading it, does it say how much they used?



My memory aint that flash Pete, even though I listened to it only this morning on the way to work.
Unless I write that sort of stuff down straight away, Im buggered. Cant imagine why Im like that, having lived such a clean life  .
It was quite an entertaining show, lots of nut jokes etc.

Havent tried the Holgate Brewery (Vic) version of it, but it sounds quite nice.


----------



## Katherine (8/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> At the folks on the weekend. Marinated BBQ prawns with marinated spit ducks! Yum
> 
> Now I know stainless is good porn but this is fkn ridiculous?! http://www.hardtofind.com.au/products/Eva-...52dgrey-1L.html
> 
> $190 for a freakn water bottle is insane



mmmmm I love ducks Ive only ever cooked a whole duck once, I poached it first then let it dry out in a cool room for 24 hours before roasting it indo style. It was delish and even better the next day in a noodle stir fry.


----------



## petesbrew (8/12/10)

The new office girl just came round introducing herself and getting her bearings right.
Finally a name I can remember.... Hanh.


----------



## earle (8/12/10)

petesbrew said:


> The new office girl just came round introducing herself and getting her bearings right.
> Finally a name I can remember.... Hanh.



Just don't call her Chuck, but now that I mentioned it and it's in your head - you just might :lol:


----------



## Airgead (8/12/10)

Katie said:


> mmmmm I love ducks Ive only ever cooked a whole duck once, I poached it first then let it dry out in a cool room for 24 hours before roasting it indo style. It was delish and even better the next day in a noodle stir fry.



I do roast duck every so often. Its super easy once you know the secret. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (8/12/10)

Airgead said:


> I do roast duck every so often. Its super easy once you know the secret.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave




secret is?


----------



## Katherine (8/12/10)

far out I thought the astrology site I was on was bitchy...


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/10)

Katie said:


> far out I thought the astrology site I was on was bitchy...


maybe there are too many scorpios and virgos on ur astrology thread or too many gemminis causing bad moods

or maybe there's a problem with saturn's ring. maybe some itching or burning (bad bum joke)


----------



## bum (8/12/10)

My jokes are way better than that.


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/10)

yes. yes they are

maybe your googlefoo is better than mine also. the 1st line was all i could find ina quick search about astrology and bad moods. i couldnt fin anything about moons and planets doing weird things. hence the bad joke.


----------



## Katherine (8/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> yes. yes they are
> 
> maybe your googlefoo is better than mine also. the 1st line was all i could find ina quick search about astrology and bad moods. i couldnt fin anything about moons and planets doing weird things. hence the bad joke.



and none of it made any sence to me...


----------



## bum (8/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> yes. yes they are



I...it was a pun of sorts. "bad bum joke" Geddit?

I see where you were going and you probably couldn't have done much more with it.


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/10)

yeah i got you mate. i was using a double meaning also. we know where the bum joke status is at. hopefully we arent labelled homophobic for discussing bums  

KT - I just googled astrology and bad moods. apprently scorpios and virgos are bitchy and virgos like to cause trouble hence bad moods. it was the best I could do in about 2 min worth of searching. 

the weird planets aligning thus causing mood thing I couldnt find anything about, so i made a bum jioke about saturns ring (read bum hole).


----------



## Airgead (8/12/10)

Katie said:


> secret is?



OK... I'll let you into the duck roaster's club and teach you the secret handshake...

Prick the duck all over. I mean ALL over lots and lots of times with a sharp fork. Dozens and dozens of times.. really go to town on it. Imagine its your ex's face...

Place pricked duck on a rack over a roasting pan. Don't put it in the pan or it will drown in its own fat and go greasy. You want it an inch or so above the bottom of the pan.

Rub the skin with something plus salt. I like using orange zest, crushed star anise and salt. The salt helps draw the moisture out of the skin and crisp up.

Into a slow oven, around 150 for an hour and a half or so. You may need to pour off the fat a couple of times during cooking if its a particularly fatty duck. The long slow cooking helps drain the fat. You can also re-prick half way through the cooking to assist. You can also do a really long slow cook (2-3 hours at 120 or so).

Crank up the temp as hot as the oven will go and cook for another 30 mins. This will crisp up the skin.

Leave to rest for a few mins before carving.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Katherine (8/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeah i got you mate. i was using a double meaning also. we know where the bum joke status is at. hopefully we arent labelled homophobic for discussing bums
> 
> KT - I just googled astrology and bad moods. apprently scorpios and virgos are bitchy and virgos like to cause trouble hence bad moods. it was the best I could do in about 2 min worth of searching.
> 
> the weird planets aligning thus causing mood thing I couldnt find anything about, so i made a bum jioke about saturns ring (read bum hole).



Cancerians are the moodiest of the zodiac but I like to keep call the emotions. Gemini's can be bitching my rising in gemini which is my social side. Virgos get the f*ck away from me... LOL!

Thanks Airgeard 

so prick a prick hey...

as I said before I can cook a duck but I will try that method much quickler. though i do like drying out the meat, only a couple of weeks ago I did that with a pork belly before that I pricked it all over and the poured hot water over the fat part of the skin, dried it out in fridge over night the meat part was marinated. It also went into the oven at different temps. It was amazing.


----------



## bum (11/12/10)

Miley Cyrus:
!

This will probably be pulled down so be quick. NSFW - bong hits, yo.


----------



## Silo Ted (11/12/10)

bum said:


> Miley Cyrus:
> !
> 
> This will probably be pulled down so be quick. NSFW - bong hits, yo.




Hmmmmm, OK, this forum seems to be less about brewing, and more about BS, so I'll use the acceptable rule accordingly in this instance. 

Look ! Bum is commenting on something other than brewing ! How surprising. 

Is That Billy Ray's daughter ? She's kinda hot with a bong in her little chubby hands. Can she line dace though? 

Is that "Avenged Sevenfod" playin in the background? Not very pop. 

Is that POT that she's smoking ? The come-on seems a bit quick. I reckon it's a badly pyrolised and poorly taken salvinorin trip that got that girl buzzing gently. 

There's very little exhaled smoke after she pulls. Maybe it's crystal meth. 

Or it could just be a complete ******* joke, and a set up of viral marketing proportions. Top of the pops good girl appears in a crude cam vid smoking a bubbler. I might just go buy the record because of this hillbilly expose.


----------



## goomboogo (11/12/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Hmmmmm, OK, this forum seems to be less about brewing, and more about BS, so I'll use the acceptable rule accordingly in this instance.
> 
> Look ! Bum is commenting on something other than brewing ! How surprising.



I know it was the early hours of the morning so some slack will be cut. Did you read the thread title? It's called the No Topic Thread and it's in Off Topic. It's not about brewing. There's a million other sub-forums about beer and brewing. I accept that most of us are here for the brewing information, however there is plenty of other rubbish to talk about and this is the appropriate section of this forum to do so.

Maybe you could take a hit yourself and chill out a little bit.


----------



## Fents (11/12/10)

you had me at salvinorin


----------



## bum (11/12/10)

goomboogo said:


> I know it was the early hours of the morning so some slack will be cut. Did you read the thread title? It's called the No Topic Thread and it's in Off Topic. It's not about brewing. There's a million other sub-forums about beer and brewing. I accept that most of us are here for the brewing information, however there is plenty of other rubbish to talk about and this is the appropriate section of this forum to do so.


I once criticised his horrible brewing advice.



Fents said:


> you had me at salvinorin


Yep.


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/10)

bum said:


> Miley Cyrus:
> !
> 
> This will probably be pulled down so be quick. NSFW - bong hits, yo.



Pulled down 

Oh well 10:30 and 40l of Belgian blonde are in the fermentor. Hit gravity and volume. So my brewing knack is back.


----------



## petesbrew (13/12/10)

So glad that weekend is over. Too many domestic duties.


----------



## .DJ. (13/12/10)

same 2.5hrs to edge and mow my lawns... filled the bin up and had to jump on it multiple times.. 

and the annpoying thing is that it will probably need doing again on Wednesday....


----------



## petesbrew (13/12/10)

.DJ. said:


> same 2.5hrs to edge and mow my lawns... filled the bin up and had to jump on it multiple times..
> 
> and the annpoying thing is that it will probably need doing again on Wednesday....


I spent that on the bloody nature strip!
The $50 push mower got thrown a few times.


----------



## Pennywise (13/12/10)

Ha ha, push bloody mowers. SWMBO thought it was a good idea to get one of those a few years ago. It too got thrown a few times, once I even threw it over the back fence, I think it's still there.


----------



## proudscum (13/12/10)

they always think it is a good idea till they are the ones who have to push it.She soon went out and brought a lawnmower for my birthday to kind.


----------



## earle (13/12/10)

At least you can throw a pushmower over the fence. We've had so much rain here its a quagmire and the ride-on keeps getting bogged, nearly rip my arms off lifting out of the bog. Gotta mow though because the grass grows at least 10-15cm a week, brings a more literal meaning to 'watch the grass grow'.


----------



## bum (13/12/10)

earle said:


> At least you can throw a pushmower over the fence.


I managed to swing a motor mower about 10M the other weekend. I reckon I could clear a fence if I really hulked out.

****, I hate mowing.


----------



## petesbrew (13/12/10)

The old freebie Flymo one I used to have went heaps well. It was heavier, and the steel gave it enough weight to hold it down.
This new McCulloch bunnings Piece of Shit is made of aluminium or plastic, and it just bounces over the thick grass.

The things go okay if you mow the lawn once a week or fortnight.
Leave it go for a month, and you have to whippersnipper first, rake the cut grass up & out of the way, then mow.

The catchers you can get for them are useless as shit too, and that got chucked with me yelling "MotherF....r!!". Gee I hope the kids didn't hear that.
The size of the nanogarage & front yard doesn't warrant a petrol mower.... but exercise my arse, maybe I'll think about a tiny electric job.


----------



## brettprevans (13/12/10)

2 words - lawnmower beer.

makes it a nicer job. except whjen u get the wiper snipper out... no spare hands for the beer


----------



## earle (13/12/10)

Did I mention my ride-on has a drink holder on it?


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (13/12/10)

why do people bother with lawns? 

We have a wild grass-forest. Should claim carbon credits.


----------



## earle (14/12/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> why do people bother with lawns?



I like to be able to see all the snakes before they see me. h34r:


----------



## bum (14/12/10)

Silo Ted said:


> a set up of viral marketing proportions. Top of the pops good girl appears in a crude cam vid smoking a bubbler. I might just go buy the record because of this hillbilly expose.


So close yet so far.
http://www.tmz.com/2010/12/13/miley-cyrus-...-smoke-shops/4/


----------



## Pennywise (14/12/10)

The search function still works yeah?


----------



## bum (15/12/10)

Sound required.


----------



## Steve (15/12/10)

bum said:


> ****, I hate mowing.




Me too. Havent had to mow grass for 18 or so months and then the last couple of months its being done every 2nd week or so. Bloody rain! I was getting used to the dust and dandelions.


----------



## Steve (15/12/10)

Pennywise said:


> The search function still works yeah?




yeah, its great!


----------



## warra48 (15/12/10)

Just mowed the back lawn, also known as the Pug's boudoir.
Did it while the whirlpool was settling down before draining into the fermenter.

Also vacuumed all the bedrooms and hallway while the sparge was doing its thing.

That's how you earn brownie points while you brew!

It's also why she's known as mrs warra, never swmbo. We're an equal partnership, and have been for 35 years. It would be pretty soul destroying being in a relationship where you're always concerned to have permission to indulge in your hobbies etc.


----------



## petesbrew (15/12/10)

warra48 said:


> Just mowed the back lawn, also known as the Pug's boudoir.
> Did it while the whirlpool was settling down before draining into the fermenter.
> 
> Also vacuumed all the bedrooms and hallway while the sparge was doing its thing.
> ...


Hell yeah, lots of hanging round in the AG game so it's pretty easy to do other jobs & outings in the meantime.
I do my boils once the kids go to bed, and I can relax outside with beer & tunes.


----------



## bum (15/12/10)

So today started with a phonecall telling me my grandparents' dog has died. Their Great Dane. I guess I had better start digging a hole then. So I go around to do that - I look at the dog to work out what size hole I'll need...ok, about 600 wide, 1.5 long and if I dig it 1.2 deep I'll be able to fold his legs down and he'll be covered by about at least 600. I dig the hole, do the bloody awful job of putting him in the hole...and he's as stiff as a board - his toes are pointing out of the top of the hole still!

Shit.


----------



## petesbrew (15/12/10)

bum said:


> So today started with a phonecall telling me my grandparents' dog has died. Their Great Dane. I guess I had better start digging a hole then. So I go around to do that - I look at the dog to work out what size hole I'll need...ok, about 600 wide, 1.5 long and if I dig it 1.2 deep I'll be able to fold his legs down and he'll be covered by about at least 600. I dig the hole, do the bloody awful job of putting him in the hole...and he's as stiff as a board - his toes are pointing out of the top of the hole still!
> 
> Shit.


Take him back out, and turn him round so you can bury him standing up. That way you only have to dig 4 small holes for his feet.
Oh, and please pass on my sincere condolences, Bum.


----------



## Katherine (15/12/10)

petesbrew said:


> Take him back out, and turn him round so you can bury him standing up. That way you only have to dig 4 small holes for his feet.
> Oh, and please pass on my sincere condolences, Bum.



thats a good idea... sorry it made me giggle... sorry Bum..


----------



## bum (15/12/10)

Nah, no need for apologies. I got a chortle out of it too. 

But I'm not at all happy with the small amount of flex I did manage to get out of his legs so I'm going to have to go around tomorrow and dig him up a bit when he should be a bit more pliable. Shit will be grim (as will explaining to my grandfather why I'm digging his dog up). Spent the afternoon with them and they're a mess and their other Great Dane (same litter) isn't looking too well...I hope she gets through until at least the middle of next year.


----------



## earle (15/12/10)

What about a lovely memorial cairn of rocks?


----------



## Pollux (15/12/10)

Jesus, I'm not sure if my thoughts show a person who grew up on a farm and has become desensitised to death, or just pure evil......I'd just chop the legs off.......That said, I grew up in an environment where if an animal died it was taken to the nearest woodheap and given a cremation...


----------



## bum (15/12/10)

I'm happy to admit that I'm a bit sensitive with this stuff but I reckon that's a bit harsh for a pet.


----------



## schooey (15/12/10)

Can't have been much of a farm if you didn't have a dozer or a backhoe or at least a post hole digger to make the necessary return to earth...

You're a good Grandson, bum, I hope your grandparents get some respite from their loss soon.


----------



## Fourstar (15/12/10)

i so would have coughed up for the cremation costs. at least then you dont have to deal with the sub-par burial hole and the imminent explosion as micro-organisims begin their natural process of decomposition. just hope the weather stays cool over the next week or so.


----------



## Pollux (15/12/10)

schooey, why dig a hole when you can make fire???


----------



## bum (15/12/10)

Fourstar said:


> i so would have coughed up for the cremation costs. at least then you dont have to deal with the sub-par burial hole and the imminent explosion as micro-organisims begin their natural process of decomposition. just hope the weather stays cool over the next week or so.


I'll have you know the hole was _excellent_ it is the dog that was sub-par.

The bulk of the dog is 1m deep. I don't think that any unlikely explosions or high temps are going to be much of an issue.


----------



## bum (15/12/10)

Oh, holy shit! I totally forgot to tell you dudes something else that happened today! Are you guys ready? Cool.

I went with my cousin to pick up a ute-tub trailer he bought on eBay. Late in the transaction he mentions to the old German bloke he bought it from that he intends to use it to transport his dogs in. So the bloke looks at the exhaust position on my cousin's car and takes him to the side window on the ute-tub canopy and say "Make sure you keep this closed or your exhaust will kill your dogs. Like the Jews in the camps." 

I had to play the comment back in my head to make sure that was what he actually said.


----------



## schooey (15/12/10)

Pollux; Why waste good fire if you can dig a hole?


----------



## Fourstar (15/12/10)

schooey said:


> Pollux; Why waste good fire if you can dig a hole?






bum said:


> Like the Jews in the camps.



Ohhhhh! So thats what was coming from those smoke stacks!


----------



## schooey (15/12/10)

:blink: eh?

methinks you've been smoking too many stacks, young foreskin...


----------



## Fourstar (15/12/10)

schooey said:


> eh?
> methinks you've been smoking too many stacks, young foreskin...



see it. nope, its not clothes they are burning.

not that you need to watch a hollywood blockbuster to learn about the holocaust.


----------



## petesbrew (16/12/10)

bum said:


> Nah, no need for apologies. I got a chortle out of it too.
> 
> But I'm not at all happy with the small amount of flex I did manage to get out of his legs so I'm going to have to go around tomorrow and dig him up a bit when he should be a bit more pliable. Shit will be grim (as will explaining to my grandfather why I'm digging his dog up). Spent the afternoon with them and they're a mess and their other Great Dane (same litter) isn't looking too well...I hope she gets through until at least the middle of next year.


Sorry Bum, the black humour was just too good to believe it to be true.
Good luck with the second burial. Maybe even plant a small tree or shrub over the great dane? Awesome dogs.

The front yard of my parent's place is also a resting place for a cat, 2 birds, 2 rabbits, a guinea pig, and a spot's reserved for a very old Cattle Dog X.


----------



## bum (16/12/10)

petesbrew said:


> Sorry Bum, the black humour was just too good to believe it to be true.


Nah, I say I'm sensitive about it but I mean the body disposal stuff. The joke was pretty funny. I also like the way earle thinks - lazy and respectful, I think it could work.

Fixed his legs up this morning and while it was no fun at all it went about as well as can be expected and everything is at least 500 deep now so I'm happier about it all.


----------



## argon (16/12/10)

Just got called into a small room at work and had my annual salary reduced by 5K.  
That, with an 18month old boy, a second on the way, and on a single income = super duper :angry:


----------



## earle (16/12/10)

Sounds like they're very focussed on motivating their employees. 
Merry f'ing christmas.


----------



## argon (16/12/10)

earle said:


> Sounds like they're very focussed on motivating their employees.
> Merry f'ing christmas.



Yeah not totally unexpected... construction industry gets tough around Christmas. Not much coming in at the moment. Still it's a bit of a kick in the teeth.


----------



## Pollux (16/12/10)

My work tried to inform me I was being moved to a different shift loading system due to my promotion this year.......


One email to HR stating I was a union delegate and why they were so very wrong and I get a phone call from HR stating it was a payroll error and nothing will change..........Makes me wonder what would have happened if they aimed it purely at the weak.


----------



## petesbrew (17/12/10)

Don't you just love it when it's someone elses fault for once?
Busting my arse all morning & through lunch, but the boss just said "f##k em, worry about it on monday".


----------



## Fourstar (17/12/10)

Parrot sings....... Drowning Pool. :lol: 



The pre chorus to chorus reference:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4#t=0m53s


----------



## schooey (18/12/10)

bum said:


> Early days but yeah. Not a huge departure from 4 but some nice new touches. Cars handle very nicely.



Yep. Have to agree. But, since giving up on GT at the third incarnation, it's a refreshing little time waster from to avoid Christmas television


----------



## bum (18/12/10)

I gave up on it about a quarter of the way into the Extreme class races. Pretty good up until there, though. Forget B-Spec - holy crap, it is the worst thing ever. I'd advise you not to get too excited about the Top Gear races either.


----------



## schooey (18/12/10)

Ahh okm cheers... only started on the A-spec yesterday. The boychild is enjoying it the most, and it's keeping him away from the COD style ganes for the moment.


----------



## goomboogo (18/12/10)

bum said:


> I gave up on it about a quarter of the way into the Extreme class races. Pretty good up until there, though. Forget B-Spec - holy crap, it is the worst thing ever. I'd advise you not to get too excited about the Top Gear races either.



I had a look at the B-Spec and thought I must have been doing something wrong. Then I realised that there really is nothing to do. An absolute waste of time. I've only just started so nowhere near the Extreme Class stuff but as Schooey said, it will pass some time for a few days next week whilst not at work.


----------



## bum (18/12/10)

Yeah, I just can't be arsed grinding through the whole game a few times just to get the money for one car required then have to do it maybe 4 more times to finish Extreme. I've got all gold in everything else so I'm calling that a win.

Online is kinda fun if you've got mates who have it - otherwise you're just racing dicks with maxxed out Veyrons. I happen to have a maxxed out Veyron but it gets boring pretty quick.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (19/12/10)

Got an email from GLS today about the 2010 Chinese hop crop. Pity this isn't playing out in public - need something to keep me entertained over the summer...


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/12/10)

Yeah, he sent me the email too- saying that the shipment arrived, and asking if I wanted some. Does this indicate post-order dropouts from the buy??


----------



## bum (20/12/10)

Perhaps he's just giving you the benefit of the doubt and has assumed you're a better brewer now with another year under your belt.


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/12/10)

Well, it does take a master brewer to be able to exploit the hops fully.


----------



## petesbrew (20/12/10)

I previously had a hatred for Camry drivers, but now I'm extending that anti-love across the Toyota range.
Why are they all such retards? :angry: 
2 Things Toyota owners need to know:
1. Your toyota can do over 40kph
2. Using your right blinker does not indicate to me that you are turning left.


----------



## drew9242 (20/12/10)

petesbrew said:


> I previously had a hatred for Camry drivers, but now I'm extending that anti-love across the Toyota range.
> Why are they all such retards? :angry:
> 2 Things Toyota owners need to know:
> 1. Your toyota can do over 40kph
> 2. Using your right blinker does not indicate to me that you are turning left.



Ohh thanks, that would put me in the retard catergory 20% of the time.

But changing subject slightly of point 1. I just got a new work ute (not a toyota) and the speedo is out by 10%. So when i am going 60 i in fact am going 54. Shit it is the most annoying thing.


----------



## bum (20/12/10)

So, uh, does anyone know if something bad happened in my thread to dalpets or did a princess with power log in?


----------



## brettprevans (20/12/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Got an email from GLS today about the 2010 Chinese hop crop. Pity this isn't playing out in public - need something to keep me entertained over the summer...


yup found an emaikl when clearing out the junk folder (very appropriate I thought). 

I replied saying thanks for the offer but im obviosuly not a good enough brewer to use chinese hops as the 2009 where absolute shite.



petesbrew said:


> I previously had a hatred for Camry drivers, but now I'm extending that anti-love across the Toyota range.
> Why are they all such retards? :angry:
> 2 Things Toyota owners need to know:
> 1. Your toyota can do over 40kph
> 2. Using your right blinker does not indicate to me that you are turning left.



A shame to hear that Pete. All my cars have been toyotas. 2 x coronas manual rear wheel drive and went like the clappers, toyota camry station wagon (and I assure you its avg speed was a lot more than 40kph), and now have a RAV4.


----------



## petesbrew (20/12/10)

CM, I guess I should add that my wife used to have an '80 Corona (back when they used steel) and my dad drove a Vienta. He still drove it like a typical camry driver.
It could be the demographic of my local area, but FFS please get out of my way.


----------



## warra48 (20/12/10)

I've had two Camry models, an early 93 and a late 95. Among the best cars I ever owned from a financial point of view, as my employer provided and maintained them. They were comfortable enough, never broke down, but a distictly unexciting drive from a driver's point of view.

Had the 93 while living in Perth. Decided to see what it would do on a trip out to Hyden (Wave Rock). The stupid chip allows the car to accelarate OK up to about 160 kph, and then decides it needs to start economising and starve the engine of fuel. Took almost 5 minutes more just to get it to 180 kph. I gave up after that. 

All my subsequent cars have been Subaru models. Plant your foot in one of those, and they just keep accelarating until it reaches top speed, you run out of road, or you get scared and slow down. No ridiculous nanny chip on board the Subaru.


----------



## Fents (20/12/10)

The head is engaged i repeat the head is engaged! christ i havnt even planned my barley wine yet!

so long walks, currys and sex....you had me at curry and sex. :kooi:


----------



## bum (20/12/10)

So I've been waiting for months for Telstra to finally approve the Android update for my phone. They do so today. I backup and restore my phone as per manufacturer recommendations and yet it still seems perfectly acceptable that I lose all my numbers, settings and apps. Quite annoyed, really.


----------



## bum (20/12/10)

Fents said:


> The head is engaged i repeat the head is engaged! christ i havnt even planned my barley wine yet!
> 
> so long walks, currys and sex....you had me at curry and sex. :kooi:


Holy shit. Good luck, brother.


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/12/10)

Should have sold your soul, joined the herd and grabbed an iPhone!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (20/12/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Should have sold your soul, joined the herd and grabbed an iPhone!
> 
> Cheers SJ


As annoying as this is I am still glad I don't need a backpack to carry my phone around in.


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/12/10)

Ah, but the smug sense of self satisfaction helps to lighten the load!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pennywise (21/12/10)

Bloody hell it freaking bucketing down here

edit: didn't last long at all


----------



## Katherine (21/12/10)

Whats for christmas lunch?


----------



## Fents (21/12/10)

Katie said:


> Whats for christmas lunch?



ham, turkey, salad and good beer...standard fare for me.

although if the rush isnt to bad at MandC seafoods i might go up Thursday and try and get some Bugs for the BBQ, i love BBQ'd bugs.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/12/10)

Fents said:


> ham, turkey, salad and good beer...standard fare for me.
> 
> although if the rush isnt to bad at MandC seafoods i might go up Thursday and try and get some Bugs for the BBQ, i love BBQ'd bugs.


You got an extra mouth to feed yet?


----------



## Pennywise (21/12/10)

Got the manditory ham, and will just pretty much be cookin shit up on the bbq all day sinkin piss. Can't ask for much more than that


----------



## Fents (21/12/10)

WarmBeer said:


> You got an extra mouth to feed yet?



Not yet mate, waiting patiently.


----------



## Pollux (21/12/10)

No ham or prawns this year..........Damn hippy vego inlaws are hosting, and they don't even drink beer..........


So filling my 3L stubbie from the keg before I leave.


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/12/10)

Pollux said:


> No ham or prawns this year..........Damn hippy vego inlaws are hosting, and they don't even drink beer..........
> 
> 
> So filling my 3L stubbie from the keg before I leave.



Make a t shirt out of steak.


----------



## jonocarroll (21/12/10)

all in good fun.


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/12/10)

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## petesbrew (21/12/10)

Love vego food, but it goes really well with a grilled medium-rare steak.


----------



## schooey (22/12/10)

At my Mum's house this year for Christmas lunch... no doubt it'll be 40 in the shade, the oven will be on, 18 different kinds of roast meat with baked veges and anything else she can make hot... 

I'll be sitting in the pool with a 9L corny of Cali Common in a bucket of ice close by..... at least it'll be worth it for the trifle


----------



## Greg Lawrence (22/12/10)

Im going to have a crack at making an IPA jelly for dessert on xmas day.
Wont make too much as I think I will be the only one eating it.


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/10)

Gregor said:


> Im going to have a crack at making an IPA jelly for dessert on xmas day.
> Wont make too much as I think I will be the only one eating it.


Interesting


----------



## earle (22/12/10)

In the little recipe book that came with the last issue of Beer and Brewer they had a jelly made of coopers clear, sweetened with sugar and had berries dropped in it. I haven't tasted coopers clear but I assumed it would be a fairly low flavour beer. I made a jelly with a lager I had on hand, tasted ok. Beer jelly would definitely be suited to particular styles of beer. I'm thinking of a porter jelly to go with chocolate pudding. I also have a bottle of Monteiths golden lager which I think would make a great jelly but I've brought it to work to have this afternoon for christmas drinks.


----------



## brettprevans (22/12/10)

Fents said:


> Not yet mate, waiting patiently.


the waiting sucks doesnt it mate. with our first the missus had her 1st contraction just after midnight and we didnt end up going to hospital until 6pm that night. long bloody draw out thing. 

no drinking piss for you, just in case.




Pollux said:


> No ham or prawns this year..........Damn hippy vego inlaws are hosting, and they don't even drink beer..........
> 
> 
> So filling my 3L stubbie from the keg before I leave.


f*ck em, take some meat and the whole keg. Im taking one of my kegs to the inlaws (who dont drink). lucikly though they arent vegos


----------



## brettprevans (22/12/10)

Gregor said:


> Im going to have a crack at making an IPA jelly for dessert on xmas day.
> Wont make too much as I think I will be the only one eating it.


hmm the inlaws all like jelly (I dont really), so I might take that idea and make an IPA jelly also. will report back.

Earle/ Greg - any ideas/tips on quantities?
im thinking:
350ml IPA
4 Tbs caster sugar
3 gelatine sheets


----------



## earle (22/12/10)

Recipe book is at home, was actually looking at it this morning. Theres a dogbolter choc pudding with dogbotler choc sauce that I'll probably do for christmas with my own dark lager.

From recall the jelly recipe had quite a bit of sugar, maybe even half a cup, one bottle of beer and I think it was 3 gelatin sheets. My local supermarket only had gelatin powder so I just followed the suggested quantity on the container but I think next time I would use a little less. They also bring the beer to the boil for a bit, would remove some/all alcohol but that could make it set better?

Will try to remember to do another post from home with the exact details if our shit Next G connection starts working again. Signal is very low with the recent weather/storms.


----------



## argon (22/12/10)

earle said:


> Recipe book is at home, was actually looking at it this morning. Theres a dogbolter choc pudding with dogbotler choc sauce that I'll probably do for christmas with my own dark lager.


If it's not too much to ask can you post some details of this... i have a Baltic Porter that i reckon would be perfect for this. Chocolate, licorice, port, coffee... hmmm yum

edit: when you get round to it... no rush


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/10)

Misplaced my little recipe book. Probably went out wiht SWMBO's vigourous recycling program DAMMIT!


----------



## argon (22/12/10)

http://www.pintley.com/


----------



## earle (22/12/10)

argon said:


> If it's not too much to ask can you post some details of this... i have a Baltic Porter that i reckon would be perfect for this. Chocolate, licorice, port, coffee... hmmm yum
> 
> edit: when you get round to it... no rush



Last day at work today before xmas break, have sent an email home to remind me. Once internet is working there again I'll be on it.


----------



## bum (22/12/10)

I'm sure there's a better way but if you're feeling particularly lazy...
http://www.createajelly.com.au/


----------



## earle (22/12/10)

bum said:


> I'm sure there's a better way but if you're feeling particularly lazy...
> http://www.createajelly.com.au/



I kept clicking the next button but couldn't find any beer, not sure if it would work :lol: :lol: 

This reminds me of when my wife worked for the distributor of aeroplane jelly and some bloke rang up to buy a bulk lot of jelly. He wanted to know how much he would need for jelly wrestling. Hmmm beer jelly wrestling. :huh:


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/10)

50c lunch - tom yum goong 2 minute noodles.


----------



## schooey (22/12/10)

Death by spreadsheet this close to Christmas is so freaking unfair...


----------



## Katherine (22/12/10)

There is 40 people in our office and some dude whos contract was not renewed just gave us a bottle of Chandon... some got two bottles. One guy even got a three hundred dollar voucher. No one spoke to the dude. WIERD. But i now have something to drink xmas morning. Something to wash down smoked salmon, avocoda, poached egg on bagels with hollanise sauce.


----------



## schooey (22/12/10)

Maybe he just won powerball...


----------



## Steve (22/12/10)

Im thirsty but I dont feel like a beer....weird :huh:


----------



## Katherine (22/12/10)

Im in wine mode at the moment...

Though I did drink beers last Friday. Went to a girly party gee that was a eye opener!


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/12/10)

argon said:


> http://www.pintley.com/



I'm a member, same username as here, if you feel like stalking my beer preferences.


----------



## argon (22/12/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'm a member, same username as here, if you feel like stalking my beer preferences.



done

edit: more than happy to be stalked myself... that is, with my puny amount of tasting reviews


----------



## earle (22/12/10)

Nearly tme for xmas drinks as the office closes today. Beer is in the fridge all day, I brought something Montieths from home for myself as I know they all like bland lagers. Bloke just asked me whether I would like my beer in the freezer to 'put a bit of edge on it'. Mmmm no I'd rather taste it.


----------



## petesbrew (23/12/10)

4 hop plants in the backyard, 3 in pots that have done SFA, and 1 in the ground that's started flowering :beer: 
Typically all the masking tape with names on the side of the pots has fallen off... But yesterday I found a bit of tape lying on the ground next to the flowering beauty... Perle!
Can't wait to use it... probably only enough for dry hopping, or at the most, 1 AG batch.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (23/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmm the inlaws all like jelly (I dont really), so I might take that idea and make an IPA jelly also. will report back.
> 
> Earle/ Greg - any ideas/tips on quantities?
> im thinking:
> ...




I wish I had read this post before making my IPA jelly.

I used 500ml of IPA and 3 teaspoons of gelatine - No sugar.
Tried a bit for breakfast this morning. It was pretty full on. Probably could have watered it down a bit and added some sugar.
I will still eat it, but wouldnt expect anyone else to.

Might try a second batch tonight.

Greg


----------



## petesbrew (23/12/10)

Gregor said:


> I wish I had read this post before making my IPA jelly.
> 
> I used 500ml of IPA and 3 teaspoons of gelatine - No sugar.
> Tried a bit for breakfast this morning. It was pretty full on. Probably could have watered it down a bit and added some sugar.
> ...


IPA Jelly for breakfast. You're a machine, Greg. :super:


----------



## Pennywise (23/12/10)




----------



## petesbrew (23/12/10)

Ready for boxing day bbq with the family
1kg bag of medium prawns for $13 (imported from malaysia!)
Gonna split them into a green coconut curry & sweet chili/galangal/basil/lemongrass marinades for the bbq.
Followed off with snags in bread of course, and served with NS Summer Ale.


----------



## jlm (23/12/10)

Finished work for the year. 4 weeks off, and them I'm only doing 2 days a week in the new year. **** YEAH!


----------



## Katherine (24/12/10)

Just being given a bottle of Noel Baldadin... whats it like?


----------



## Maple (24/12/10)

Katie said:


> Just being given a bottle of Noel Baldadin... whats it like?


Hey Katie, Rate beer might give you some insight. this sounds pretty good though.


----------



## Katherine (24/12/10)

Thanks Maple

Doesnt really look like my kind of beer really. 

Might have to visit GB and give it to him...


----------



## brettprevans (24/12/10)

I like IPA jelly, IPA jelly for me!

Well experiment 1 is in the fridge.
400ml IPA
200ml water
5tbl sugar
4 tsp gelatin.

Bought to a boil then simmered for 5min to drive off some of the alc as non drinkers may have some. Will report back tomorrow morning. I've got 2 containers. 1 mould to take and 1 for my breaky of pancakes.


----------



## Ivan Other One (25/12/10)

DAMN that Santa! Bloody COAL AGAIN!!! :angry:


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/12/10)

Ivan Other One said:


> DAMN that Santa! Bloody COAL AGAIN!!! :angry:



The Chinese didn't complain about getting coal from Australia for Christmas


----------



## brettprevans (25/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I like IPA jelly, IPA jelly for me!
> 
> Well experiment 1 is in the fridge.
> 400ml IPA
> ...


Not a success but not a failure. Will need work.

My 1hr blat thru the dandenongs this morning at 9am made up for it.


----------



## bum (25/12/10)

The Blues Brothers? Shiiiit...they still owe you money, fool.


----------



## Pennywise (26/12/10)

Ha ha, I stayed up to watch it. Is this the new blues moblie or what?


----------



## bum (26/12/10)

I was stoked when I saw it was on. Hours and hours before Anne of Green Gables was on and I let SWMBO watch it without putting up a fight (god, it was horrible) and then when that was over I saw Blues Brothers was on and she had no recourse. Awesome. I did hit the sack after Ray Charles though too long a day to go any further but not possible to stop watching before.


----------



## schooey (26/12/10)

Man I am so. so full.... good food, good beer and good happy! Had lots of good happy this Christmas... bin awesome!

'cept for the cricket...


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (26/12/10)

Katie said:


> Just being given a bottle of Noel Baldadin... whats it like?



Got one of these on a bad drunken whim at the taphouse. $50 and very very boring.

Felt ripped off completely.


----------



## Pennywise (27/12/10)




----------



## brettprevans (27/12/10)

Arrrhhgghh there is religion on my beer site! Go away damn religious advertising!


----------



## bum (27/12/10)

'Tis the season.


----------



## Silo Ted (27/12/10)

Did an entire new thread about advertising just get pulled, or am I dreaming?

Edit: The heavy hand hath struck again.


----------



## bum (27/12/10)

Heavy handed or the enforcement of one of the few rules this place has? You decide. 

Go on...DECIDE!


----------



## Pennywise (28/12/10)

Has anyone set up some sort of extra coolong on their wii?


----------



## bum (28/12/10)

You can get a stand that has a built in fan but I dunno how effective they are.


----------



## Pennywise (28/12/10)

Mine is having issues with reading the disc once it's been on for a while, might have a look at em' cheers


----------



## bum (28/12/10)

I dunno. Does anyone else think the sooky-la-la weeping is getting a bit out of hand lately? I think some of us need a nap.


----------



## brettprevans (28/12/10)

I was only kidding about the advertising. I couldn't give a crap. I just poured another beer. In fact the sun is over the yard arm so time for one today I think.


----------



## bum (28/12/10)

Nah, not you, CM2. There has been some significant whining on that matter but it is a matter that impacts some of us so I'm sure we're all allowed a say on it. I'm thinking about a general trend of late rather than a specific, current issue.


----------



## brettprevans (28/12/10)

Yeah I saw some of the discussion and knew u weren't meaning me specificly. Poor Dane is coping it. 'show me ur books' comment was a doozy. More like show how much of a wanker u r for asking the question. 
Time to have another beer, harvest some chillis and make some chilli poppers I think.


----------



## bum (28/12/10)

Now there is something to whine about - I have no poppers! Waaah!


----------



## Bizier (28/12/10)

Share the lego


----------



## brettprevans (31/12/10)

In my folks pool with the kids, couple cold bottles of oud bruin, drinking one in the pool. Pregnant wife as designated driver. Awsome.


----------



## schooey (31/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> In my folks pool with the kids, couple cold bottles of oud bruin, drinking one in the pool. Pregnant wife as designated driver. Awsome.




Ahh..my man! Then you have a couple of months of breastfeeding designated driver to enjoy as well...kids are great


----------



## bum (1/1/11)

schooey said:


> Ahh..my man! Then you have a couple of months of breastfeeding designated driver to enjoy as well...kids are great



The wife and I both got pissed, caught a taxi home and will get to sleep in as late as we like tomorrow.


----------



## brettprevans (1/1/11)

bum said:


> The wife and I both got pissed, caught a taxi home and will get to sleep in as late as we like tomorrow.


Yeah I miss that sometimes. Up at 6:30am this morning cooking birthday pancakes for the eldest. I should be grateful I guess as 6:30am is a sleep in for us.

Off to yum cha for lunch. Yum


----------



## goomboogo (1/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Yeah I miss that sometimes. Up at 6:30am this morning cooking birthday pancakes for the eldest. I should be grateful I guess as 6:30am is a sleep in for us.
> 
> Off to yum cha for lunch. Yum



Yum Cha is a great idea. Beer last night and chicken feet today. Although, pork buns might be a better choice today.


----------



## Fents (1/1/11)

first sober NY's in a loooong time for us. In bed by 12.05 up at 8.30am. Highlight of the night was the missus getting fake contractions and thought she was in labour.

at this time of morning on NYD im usually just pulling up, home, shower, top up and i'd be at Bassjump at the prince of wales to smash it out with Andy C.

didnt even crack my bottle of B2 bomber last night.


----------



## Pollux (1/1/11)

Work was actually extremely tame, even with me being dumped into the ghetto pits...

Watched the 9pm fireworks from the kitchen window and went to bed, next thing I heard was my alarm at 2:15am......


----------



## bum (2/1/11)

SWMBO is watching a French bedroom farce.

I did not sign up for this...


----------



## schooey (2/1/11)

bum said:


> The wife and I both got pissed, caught a taxi home and will get to sleep in as late as we like tomorrow.



meh..nobody likes a show off <_<


----------



## bum (2/1/11)

Ok, I'm going to ask a serious question. I am going to leave any names and specifics out of it (and I'll ask you to think about doing the same should you have anything you'd like to say in response) in an effort not to get anyone's nose out of joint - which is probably inevitable but I think the issue does bear discussing. 

Let's say that I own and run a homebrew message board. I have put a lot of time and effort into this message board but it isn't really as active as I feel it should be and I really believe it can be a terrific resource to help people brew better beer. So here's my plan: I undertake an on-going and belligerent campaign to undermine the admin of this board in an attempt to get people to think less of this place (and hopefully go to my board). My question is: what good reason is there that I shouldn't be banned?

Now I'm not saying that B&jolnir, the Banhammer (forged in the flames of Lolhalla), should actually be unsheathed but, honestly, how is there any defending "my" entirely spurious and divisive actions?


----------



## Silo Ted (2/1/11)

bum said:


> Ok, I'm going to ask a serious question. I am going to leave any names and specifics out of it (and I'll ask you to think about doing the same should you have anything you'd like to say in response) in an effort not to get anyone's nose out of joint - which is probably inevitable but I think the issue does bear discussing.
> 
> Let's say that I own and run a homebrew message board. I have put a lot of time and effort into this message board but it isn't really as active as I feel it should be and I really believe it can be a terrific resource to help people brew better beer. So here's my plan: I undertake an on-going and belligerent campaign to undermine the admin of this board in an attempt to get people to think less of this place (and hopefully go to my board). My question is: what good reason is there that I shouldn't be banned?
> 
> Now I'm not saying that B&jolnir, the Banhammer (forged in the flames of Lolhalla), should actually be unsheathed but, honestly, how is there any defending "my" entirely spurious and divisive actions?




Members should ignore both the original board and the other board, and join up at http://www.homebrewdownunder.com/ instead. That's where all the cool kids are heading off to. 

Not you though, Bum. Please. I'll even pay you to stay here.


----------



## bum (2/1/11)

Not a worry there, mate. Board was brought to my attention ages ago and while I do still read it occasionally I neglected to join up. Great bunch of blokes but not much brew talk going on. 

**** off and don't come back.


----------



## Silo Ted (2/1/11)

bum said:


> Not a worry there, mate. Board was brought to my attention ages ago and while I do still read it occasionally I neglected to join up. Great bunch of blokes but not much brew talk going on.
> 
> **** off and don't come back.



In theory that would suit you to a tee, what with your penchant for being the off topic queen. But alas the undercurrent is of a good nature and often of beer, so it wouldnt be suited to your antagonistic style. 

And who are you to dictate whether I, or PistolPatch (as you were refrring to) should remove ourselves or be removed from AHB ? Ironic, considering that off-line many people (if you count 10-15) regard YOU as being one of the primary pains in that are turning people away. 

You may post here lots, despite not having much to contribute on brewing, but that does not make you the authority on membership rights. 

Ok, now what you need to do as usual, is either ignore the comments, or spend the next week trying your darndest to comment on brewing stuff so people will forget about it until you inveitably slip back into your preferred online wankery. 

Dont expect me to respond any further in this aspect of the present discussion. 

And moderators - where's the insult alert yet again ? Continued infractions from the same member are allowed now ? What are the posting rules for ?


----------



## Silo Ted (2/1/11)

And yes, I named the name of the member you so subtely avoided. Everyone should know exactly what you are proposing. 

If it came to a choice between PP & yourself, I think I know where the votes would be cast.


----------



## bum (2/1/11)

Anyone who has been here for more than 20 minutes and has ever had any interest in actually helping new brewers will have seen that I have spent an extraordinary amount of time trying to help new brewers. It is true that I have made a deliberate effort not to these days because there have been far too many people here of late who cannot handle a differing opinion and the enourmous wall of sooky-la-la that ensues is pretty boring.

As for you feeling victimised, go back and have a look - it is you who gets personal first every single time. You are completely lacking in self-awareness and any aspect of critical thought. Now, go back to your better board where you needn't be obliged to read my torrents of offensive drivel.


----------



## bum (2/1/11)

Silo Ted said:


> If it came to a choice between PP & yourself, I think I know where the votes would be cast.


Which is exactly what my point isn't. I clearly stated this matter wasn't about removing anyone. The reason personality was removed from the initial question is to get people to look at the actions based on their own merits (something you are completely unable to do due to the afore mentioned lack of criticial thinking).


----------



## gregs (2/1/11)

Silo Ted said:


> And yes, I named the name of the member you so subtely avoided. Everyone should know exactly what you are proposing.
> 
> If it came to a choice between PP & yourself, I think I know where the votes would be cast.




I say we get rid of PP, hes a frign idiot. :beerbang:


----------



## bum (2/1/11)

Let's not get rid of anyone but let's all try to be honest about our actions.


----------



## warra48 (2/1/11)

I shot this bit of video a few weeks ago in December 2010.

We first found him/her asleep in a large Gravillea in our backyard. A couple of hours later, I noticed him down the side of our house. I rushed and grabbed our Canon digital still camera, and managed to record some video of the visit.


----------



## gregs (2/1/11)

bum said:


> Let's not get rid of anyone but let's all try to be honest about our actions.




I dont like the use of the phrase (try to be honest) being honest is something you shouldnt be trying for it should just come natural.


----------



## bum (2/1/11)

Fair call.


----------



## nifty (2/1/11)

warra48 said:


> I shot this bit of video a few weeks ago in December 2010.
> 
> We first found him/her asleep in a large Gravillea in our backyard. A couple of hours later, I noticed him down the side of our house. I rushed and grabbed our Canon digital still camera, and managed to record some video of the visit.





Nice camera work. Mate, you are lucky to have that sort of wildlife just wandering around the house. I was a bit worried when he/she bolted across the road.

cheers

nifty


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/1/11)

Convincing fursuit. Person in it must be pretty short, tho.


----------



## schooey (2/1/11)

Here I was looking at the k-bear and thinking he's just screaming "Open the fkn gate already?" and then magically the gate opens... so obviously you were thinking the same thing...

Nice to know your neighbour's plate, what he drives and that he lives at number 35 too... anal I know, but some people get a little freaked by that shit


----------



## petesbrew (2/1/11)

Tried a Rodenbach Grand Cru on NYE.
Sad to say that tooheys old has now been shoved off my Top 5 Fave Beers List


----------



## bum (2/1/11)

It's a bloody nice beer, innit? Shame I'm too scared to try to brew something in the style.


----------



## browndog (2/1/11)

warra48 said:


> I shot this bit of video a few weeks ago in December 2010.
> 
> We first found him/her asleep in a large Gravillea in our backyard. A couple of hours later, I noticed him down the side of our house. I rushed and grabbed our Canon digital still camera, and managed to record some video of the visit.




Warra, be careful about posting stuff like that lest the greenies get you for harassing the wildlife.

-BD


----------



## warra48 (3/1/11)

browndog said:


> Warra, be careful about posting stuff like that lest the greenies get you for harassing the wildlife.
> 
> -BD



That's OK, thanks for the warning. I love greenies.
I have a huge soft spot for them, it's called a swamp. :beerbang: <_<


----------



## bum (4/1/11)

So, uh, why shouldn't I stick a birthday candle to a super-soaker full of kero? Seems like a good idea to me!


----------



## Pollux (4/1/11)

Ahhhh, on such a buzzy high..........Just spent the afternoon getting my hop sleeve tattoo done.......Photos in the appropriate thread.


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/1/11)

Simmering a pot of chicken cooked in dubbel and leeks, I turn on the TV- and the cricket telecast says along the bottom 'Beer to Cook'. Heh.


----------



## petesbrew (4/1/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> Simmering a pot of chicken cooked in dubbel and leeks, I turn on the TV- and the cricket telecast says along the bottom 'Beer to Cook'. Heh.


My wife's got a good recipe for a chicken & leek pie. Adding dubbel sounds like a mouthful of awesome.


----------



## earle (5/1/11)

Finally back on the interweb.

Here's the beer jelly and dogbolter choc pudding recipes that I mentioned before christmas.

Linky


----------



## schooey (5/1/11)

Had an interesting day today...

Sitting in the kitchen working from home on the lappy when I hear this strange noise like fingernails on a chalkboard coming from the cupboard under the sink. I have a bit of a gawk; nothing. Hear it again and walk outside the doors thinking theres got to be a bird scratching on the brickwork outside, again, nothing!

...and then I remember

During the recent rennos on our kitchen we installed double hung cedar windows above the sink in the kitche with a view to putting a servery bench on the outside to the deck (when we build it  ) and because said bench hasn't been fitted, that leaves a gap about two inches wide under the window...

Enter the possum!

Bastard of a thing must have found its way in their through the night chasing insects or spiders or whatever and he'd gotten himself stuck in the 5" wall cavity between the gyprock and brickwork. He could claw himself up the stud again, but couldn't manage the contortionist routine to get back through the gap.

Me being paranoid about firemen breaking down my damned wall and arriving with newspapers and TV in tow meant a call to WIRES really wasn't an option, but the poor bugger had obviously been in there all night and was highly stressed and very fatigued so I figured I'd give myself 30 mins and at that stage call the vet.

So off we went for a torch and a bit of trusty Telecom rope...you can do anything with that shit! I made a quick noose up in the rope and dangled it down to which old mate possum wasn't so enthralled about but was almost too buggered to fight. After five minutes or so we had the noose around his neck but I was a bit worried that he'd fight like a bastard and wouldn't fit through the small gap again and he'd end up dropping back to the bottom with a tightened noose around his neck and choke to death... :/

Soo...after another 10 minutes and a lot of frigging about with a 1 metre steel ruler we managed to get the noose around his chest, under the front legs and began hoisting him up, much to his protestations! Sure enough, couldn't get the bastard through the same gap he went down.

At this stage the wife has the phone in her hand and I'm threatening to go get my gun! ... But in more common sense we got the cordless hammer and a 6mm masonry bit (luckily handy from installing door latches for french doors the day before) and knocked the mortar out from around a brick so we could get it out...

So with brick removed, old mate possum was hoisted out of the gap and grabbed by the scruff of the neck where upon every one of his claws sank into my left arm while my right had a grip on the rope keeping his bloody nasty looking teeth away from any part of me... After a minute of wrangling I had three of his feet gripped in the right hand and the left hand firmly holding him by the scruff of the neck while the wife cut the noose with some scissors. I figured it was mission impossible trying to pull it back over his head without one of us getting hurt!

So at the end of the day, Prime Possum was released back onto the vacant block next door, a litte stressed and a little more fatigued, but glad to be free... or at least the bastard better be!


----------



## bum (5/1/11)

inb4 the "funny" people with their torturous suggestions...

Nice work, schooey!


----------



## jonocarroll (5/1/11)

schooey said:


> Had an interesting day today...


You think that's bad - here's how my day went... There's a school just down the road so after work I wandered down to shoot a few hoops, nothing overly special, just for fun. So I'm minding my own business and some guys show up quite clearly looking for trouble - knocking over bins, hitting letterboxes, generally up to no good. Anyway, one of them starts talking trash to me, and I notice they're starting to surround me. I'm no idiot, so I make the first move and knock the guy I reckon's in charge right in the nose, figuring it's just one little fight. I thought I had them on the run, but one of them did get in a few decent punches. Eventually some cars pass through the carpark and the dudes piss off. I headed home quick smart but I was pretty sure I saw the same guys in a car watch me go inside. My family was not impressed, totally freaked, so now we've gotta stay at some relatives' house on the other side of town. We left our car at home and I took careful note of the taxi we were in just in case anything happened later - pretty easy to remember since the taxi had fluffy dice hanging from the mirror and custom plates. Fast forward the sixty dollar cab ride, and I pull up to the house about seven or eight. After giving the driver my kindest salutations, I looked at my kingdom - I was finally there; to sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-air.


----------



## schooey (5/1/11)

Dude... you seriously needed some Telecom rope... *nods*


----------



## bum (5/1/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> You think that's bad - here's how my day went... There's a school just down the road so after work I wandered down to shoot a few hoops, nothing overly special, just for fun. So I'm minding my own business and some guys show up quite clearly looking for trouble - knocking over bins, hitting letterboxes, generally up to no good. Anyway, one of them starts talking trash to me, and I notice they're starting to surround me. I'm no idiot, so I make the first move and knock the guy I reckon's in charge right in the nose, figuring it's just one little fight. I thought I had them on the run, but one of them did get in a few decent punches. Eventually some cars pass through the carpark and the dudes piss off. I headed home quick smart but I was pretty sure I saw the same guys in a car watch me go inside. My family was not impressed, totally freaked, so now we've gotta stay at some relatives' house on the other side of town. We left our car at home and I took careful note of the taxi we were in just in case anything happened later - pretty easy to remember since the taxi had fluffy dice hanging from the mirror and custom plates. Fast forward the sixty dollar cab ride, and I pull up to the house about seven or eight. After giving the driver my kindest salutations, I looked at my kingdom - I was finally there; to sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-air.


Here's a handy tutorial for the next time that happens:


----------



## jonocarroll (5/1/11)

schooey said:


> Dude... you seriously needed some Telecom rope... *nods*


Heh - FIL worked for Telecom/Telstra - I have a shed full of the stuff.

Also, my brew sculpture, shelving, and work bench all closely resemble the inside of an exchange. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (6/1/11)

Anyone else getting e-mails from member floraa, reckon I should help?


From Ms. Flora............

Greetings,

My name is Ms. Flora Ipavk, 21 years old. Unfortunately, I 'm now an orphan as my mother died when I was 5 years old. My father recently died of food poison in 2006. Since his death, things have completely changed and my life became miserable. One of my uncles accepted me in his house. At first, I was ok even though his wife was too hostile. She treats me as slave in my uncles house.

Presently she has influenced her husband and life is now like hell to me. They have changed my father's personal assets to their name. Recently I discovered a letter in my uncles closet and in that letter, I found out that my uncle and two other people planned and poisoned my father. My uncle conspired with my fathers business rivals and poisoned my father. They killed my father in order to take over his businesses and inherit his wealth. In that letter they were asking my uncle to give them their own part of the deal. While reading that letter, I had a shock so I fainted and my uncle came in and caught me with the letter. I'm afraid that they might decide to kill me or poison me as they did to my father in order to keep me silent for the evil they did to my father.

For safety, I decided to run away from the house. I'm now in a hidden place very far from the town. My purpose of contacting you is because I need to come to your country secretly so that my uncle will not know my where about. I have here some documents which my father gave to me secretly before he died in the hospital about the secret deposited of US$6.500,000.00 (six million Five Hundred Thousand United States dollars) he kept with financial company in my name and I have verified this with the Financial Company before contacting you.

I shall require you help me to transfer this money to your country. Immediately after the transfer, I will come to live in your country. I will give you all information you need after I hear from you. I am in a sincere desire of your humble assistance in this regards.

Your suggestions and ideas will be highly regarded. Now permit me to ask these few questions:

1. Can you honestly help me from your heart?
2. Can I completely trust you?
3. What percentage of the total amount in question will be good for you after the money is in your account?

Please, consider this and get back to me as soon as possible. Immediately I confirm your willingness, I will send to you my Picture and also inform you more details involved in this matter.

Please kindly reply me through this my private email address for more details ( [email protected] )

Yours,

Ms. Flora Ipavk


----------



## earle (6/1/11)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## WarmBeer (6/1/11)

419eater is your friend



Pennywise said:


> Anyone else getting e-mails from member floraa, reckon I should help?
> 
> 
> From Ms. Flora............
> ...


----------



## Pennywise (6/1/11)

WarmBeer said:


> 419eater is your friend



Imma have fun wit dis one


----------



## Leigh (6/1/11)

Are you one of the two other people?
US dollars aren't worth much anymore, better ask for a more stable currency like Australian $$$ lol

Keep us in the loop PW


----------



## .DJ. (6/1/11)

Australian Cricket = DISGRACE


----------



## Pennywise (6/1/11)

Leigh said:


> US dollars aren't worth much anymore, better ask for a more stable currency like Australian $$$ lol



PRICK's, didn't think of that, they're tryin' to shaft me


----------



## Katherine (6/1/11)

Im cooking t-bones tonight.. with greek salad and sweet potato mash with balsamic.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (6/1/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> You think that's bad - here's how my day went... There's a school just down the road so after work I wandered down to shoot a few hoops, nothing overly special, just for fun. So I'm minding my own business and some guys show up quite clearly looking for trouble - knocking over bins, hitting letterboxes, generally up to no good. Anyway, one of them starts talking trash to me, and I notice they're starting to surround me. I'm no idiot, so I make the first move and knock the guy I reckon's in charge right in the nose, figuring it's just one little fight. I thought I had them on the run, but one of them did get in a few decent punches. Eventually some cars pass through the carpark and the dudes piss off. I headed home quick smart but I was pretty sure I saw the same guys in a car watch me go inside. My family was not impressed, totally freaked, so now we've gotta stay at some relatives' house on the other side of town. We left our car at home and I took careful note of the taxi we were in just in case anything happened later - pretty easy to remember since the taxi had fluffy dice hanging from the mirror and custom plates. Fast forward the sixty dollar cab ride, and I pull up to the house about seven or eight. After giving the driver my kindest salutations, I looked at my kingdom - I was finally there; to sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-air.




first time I've been Bel-Air'd on AHB..... well played....


----------



## petesbrew (6/1/11)

Halfway through my 2nd boil, crap everywhere, trying to keep the rinsing in the sink to a minumum to not disturb the fam.
I just wanna go to bed.


----------



## jonocarroll (6/1/11)

petesbrew said:


> Halfway through my 2nd boil, crap everywhere, trying to keep the rinsing in the sink to a minumum to not disturb the fam.









You're doing it wrong.


----------



## petesbrew (7/1/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> You're doing it wrong.


Once again, I have to thank AHB for all the good tips! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (7/1/11)

know this has been done to death before by Doc et al, but dropbox is ******* fantastic.


Beersmith at home, work, and everywhere in between now.


----------



## MarkBastard (7/1/11)

I've always been tempted to make a website that is sort of like a web based version of Beer Smith but works sort of like the Recipe DB here as well. You can have your own recipes private or you can share them. They can be rated and discussed by people the world over. You can search for example for any recipe that only contains a certain type of hops, or maybe there's a section where you have all of your stock on hand entered and there's a search engine that shows all the recipes you can make with the stock you have, sorted by highest rated. Things like that.

I will of course never make it. I have the skills and probably the time but not the drive.


----------



## Goofinder (7/1/11)

Just had some ice cream with Belgian dark candy syrup. :icon_drool2: 

Must boil it up and add to the fermenting beer first thing tomorrow before it all gets eaten.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (8/1/11)

feel like I use more DME making my starters than an extract brewer......


----------



## jonocarroll (9/1/11)

I purchased 25kg of flour today... bread anyone? I've given up buying supermarket bread entirely now, and frequently wake to the smell of freshly baked bread. :icon_drool2: 

If nothing else, this was a good incentive to stop buying bread (I'll leave it out of the vego thread just for now - it's not 'an animal' anymore, but is it still an 'animal product' if chemically extracted? Same goes for Omega3 etc I guess)...

Additive 920: L-Cystein: Flour treatment agent derived from animal hair and chicken feathers. If from China - human hair. Used in shampoo and chicken flavouring. Bread enhancer. It stabilises the structure of leavened bread.

Apparently TipTop white has been named as one variety containing 920. Eww.


----------



## Pennywise (9/1/11)

Wow, spam out in force this morning. Anyone looking for that special someone?


----------



## jlm (9/1/11)

Checked this out after the little piece in the Weekend Australian. Pretty funny stuff in there.

http://www.conservapedia.com/Main_Page

At last some one is willing to link obesity to atheism. And homosexuality. Which is also linked to smoking. And....... well, it goes on.


----------



## petesbrew (9/1/11)

Clag is shithouse glue.
Just tried to move my daughters artwork off the table, and pom poms, glitter, and those little eyeballs just fell everywhere.


----------



## Lecterfan (9/1/11)

petesbrew said:


> Clag is shithouse glue.
> Just tried to move my daughters artwork off the table, and pom poms, glitter, and those little eyeballs just fell everywhere.




Damn sight tastier though...


----------



## Airgead (9/1/11)

My young bloke got given 2 nerf guns for xmas. Those things are unreal. 

Who would have thought that shooting your kids repeatedly in the head would be so much fun. The missus and I even had to go out and get our own guns because he wouldn't lend his to us any more.

So much fun.


----------



## argon (9/1/11)

i think i've ruined my palate to the point i think all my beer is shit... can't be that my beer is actually shit :huh: ... I've just developed to the point where all i do when i taste a beer i pick out faults


----------



## Lecterfan (9/1/11)

argon said:


> i think i've ruined my palate to the point i think all my beer is shit... can't be that my beer is actually shit :huh: ... I've just developed to the point where all i do when i taste a beer i pick out faults




Every beer that I put down that isn't LFPA smells and tastes bland as buggery at the end of the boil. Thanks very much for ruining the fun of other brews!


Just need more clag in secondary I think...


----------



## thelastspud (10/1/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Additive 920: L-Cystein: Flour treatment agent derived from animal hair and chicken feathers. If from China - human hair. Used in shampoo and chicken flavouring. Bread enhancer. It stabilises the structure of leavened bread.



This is disturbing I heard somewhere that store bought curry sauces can have ground up beetles as colour enhancer.


----------



## Pennywise (10/1/11)

argon said:


> i think i've ruined my palate to the point i think all my beer is shit... can't be that my beer is actually shit :huh: ... I've just developed to the point where all i do when i taste a beer i pick out faults



Now, only now, are you a true homebrewer :lol:


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (10/1/11)

fkkn phantom stuck sparge. Same process, equipment and grainbill, and not a drip. 

Stuck sparges don't just piss me off, they actually make me depressed.


----------



## brettprevans (10/1/11)

Go the NFL playoffs
Pacckers doing it old skool


----------



## Fourstar (10/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Go the NFL playoffs
> Pacckers doing it old skool



good interception in the last minute. damn i wanted them to loose.


----------



## petesbrew (11/1/11)

Playing PS3 last night, and the blow off tube from my Flanders Oud Bruin is going off like a firecracker in the corner of the room. Awesome.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (11/1/11)

petesbrew said:


> Playing PS3 last night, and the blow off tube from my Flanders Oud Bruin is going off like a firecracker in the corner of the room. Awesome.



We bought an X-box with Kinect for our xmas present. The wife wanted it for the fitness games etc.
Bloody awesome technology in my opinion, but I havent played such games since the sega magedrive in the mid 90s.
Great idea to get the kids off the sofa. Had me sweating like a rapist after just a few minutes of playing, but a nasty knee injury (yes, playing xbox) has kept me away from it for 2 weeks now.


----------



## petesbrew (11/1/11)

Gregor said:


> We bought an X-box with Kinect for our xmas present. The wife wanted it for the fitness games etc.
> Bloody awesome technology in my opinion, but I havent played such games since the sega magedrive in the mid 90s.
> Great idea to get the kids off the sofa. Had me sweating like a rapist after just a few minutes of playing, but a nasty knee injury (yes, playing xbox) has kept me away from it for 2 weeks now.


Yeah they've got that motion thingy for hte ps3... I should look into it. But shooting games are so much fun!


----------



## Leigh (12/1/11)

petesbrew said:


> Yeah they've got that motion thingy for hte ps3... I should look into it. But shooting games are so much fun!



Got the PS3 Move for the kids for xmas...tennis, dancing, shooting...as good as, if not better than the Wii!

But make sure you buy a second Move controller...stupid thing only comes with 1 which makes 2 player games useless!


----------



## petesbrew (13/1/11)

Leigh said:


> Got the PS3 Move for the kids for xmas...tennis, dancing, shooting...as good as, if not better than the Wii!
> 
> But make sure you buy a second Move controller...stupid thing only comes with 1 which makes 2 player games useless!


What's the go with the 2 different styles? There's the move controller, then the navigator. And why do they not sell them together?

I'll consider buying one when they bring out "Not-gay" games for it. I mean dancing??? I already have a move controller for that, it's called 3 beers or more... Then out come the dancefloor classics, the lasso, the lawnmower, the sprinkler, the airhostess... the list goes on.


----------



## brettprevans (14/1/11)

Hmmm ANZ taste of tennis!! 

Not sure it's worth the ticket price but lots of awsome food avg booze and great eye candy

Donated some $ to qld flood fund rather than bid at silent auctions


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (16/1/11)

40% efficiency? wtf.

suspect there was a lot of uncracked grain in the mashtun today.....


----------



## petesbrew (16/1/11)

can someone please link me to the balls up thread? Can't seem to find it!
Have something to add... I've aaalways got something to add.


----------



## drew9242 (16/1/11)

Any one else out there that uses starsan to sterilize there baby bottles. I do, but my swmbo doesn't trust it at all. I can't see a problem with it.


----------



## Pennywise (17/1/11)

^ I have no information on the safety of this but I you don't know for a fact, is it really worth the risk


----------



## petesbrew (17/1/11)

Tipped out an infected cube last night. Heartbreaking stuff indeed.
Storing it next to the mower & whippersnipper in a hot garage might have had something to do to it.
But can you believe it leaked all over a 3rd prize certificate that dropped off the wall... the very beer it was based on? The irony is brilliant.


----------



## argon (17/1/11)

Drew9242 said:


> Any one else out there that uses starsan to sterilize there baby bottles. I do, but my swmbo doesn't trust it at all. I can't see a problem with it.


I don't really know if it's safe or not as babies can get sick over the smalles things that wouldn't worry us. But put it this way, if I had a steam sterilizer big enough to sterilize all my gear, I wouldn't be using starsan.


----------



## brettprevans (17/1/11)

Coming off the motorbike isn't much fun... Waiting for a towtruck and a lift to ED to get checked out.
Luckily I've got a thick head! Forgotten how much road rash hurts though.


----------



## petesbrew (17/1/11)

argon said:


> I don't really know if it's safe or not as babies can get sick over the smalles things that wouldn't worry us. But put it this way, if I had a steam sterilizer big enough to sterilize all my gear, I wouldn't be using starsan.


+1... and a microwave big enough to fit a fermenter.


----------



## petesbrew (17/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Coming off the motorbike isn't much fun... Waiting for a towtruck and a lift to ED to get checked out.
> Luckily I've got a thick head! Forgotten how much road rash hurts though.


Glad you survived CM2. Hope the injuries aren't too bad. How's the bike?


----------



## brettprevans (17/1/11)

Needs a new gear shift, clutch assembly and bar, new front fairing and indicator. Luckily or unluckily mr and my hip/leg kept all tge important stuff from hitting the ground. 

Once rhe adrenalin wears off everything starts to fkn hurt. Ankle, knee, hip, shoulder, fingers

Oh well, I'm alive.


----------



## Pennywise (17/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Coming off the motorbike isn't much fun... Waiting for a towtruck and a lift to ED to get checked out.
> Luckily I've got a thick head! Forgotten how much road rash hurts though.



Ouch


----------



## drew9242 (17/1/11)

argon said:


> I don't really know if it's safe or not as babies can get sick over the smalles things that wouldn't worry us. But put it this way, if I had a steam sterilizer big enough to sterilize all my gear, I wouldn't be using starsan.



Ohh well i better use the steam sterilizer. It was just so much easier to give it a squirt of starsan and done.


----------



## Airgead (17/1/11)

Drew9242 said:


> Ohh well i better use the steam sterilizer. It was just so much easier to give it a squirt of starsan and done.



We used to use milton rather than the steam steriliser to sanitise bottles. That's just a soaking sanitiser, bleach based from memory. Starsan should get things more than clean enough. The thing that would worry me is what's in startsam. I know its no rinse to adults but babies? Probably best to play it safe. I certainly wouldn't use iodophor... not sure what that much iodine would do to a little one.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## warra48 (17/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Coming off the motorbike isn't much fun... Waiting for a towtruck and a lift to ED to get checked out.
> Luckily I've got a thick head! Forgotten how much road rash hurts though.



Been there, done that, several times. It hurts every time. You have my sympathy.

Did it last time on my brother's bike, right in front of him and mum. Almost made the corner, but the darned stand dug into the tarmac, with predictable results. Showing off on an unfamiliar bike is not good policy.

Wasn't a lot of fun sitting on a plane coming back from NZ to be picked up at the airport by then girlfriend warra48. She wondered why I hobbled when she first saw me again.


----------



## brettprevans (17/1/11)

Well luckily or unluckily I went down in front of other riders. So there is an element of embarrassment factor but at least they agreed there was nothing I could do. And they were pretty quick to get to me, pull the bike off me etc. 

Been given the all clear from the doc which is tge good news. Bar maybe exacerbating an ankle injury. My gear will need replacing. Shredded the arm/shoulder of the jacket well. So the adage 'dress for the slide not for the ride' holds true.


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/1/11)

Sorry to hear about the fall Brett. Good to hear your OK. It's a pain in the arse (and a well worn cliche) but gear and machines can all be fixed replaced.

Cheers SJ


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (17/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Coming off the motorbike isn't much fun... Waiting for a towtruck and a lift to ED to get checked out.
> Luckily I've got a thick head! Forgotten how much road rash hurts though.






citymorgue2 said:


> Needs a new gear shift, clutch assembly and bar, new front fairing and indicator. Luckily or unluckily mr and my hip/leg kept all tge important stuff from hitting the ground.
> 
> Once rhe adrenalin wears off everything starts to fkn hurt. Ankle, knee, hip, shoulder, fingers
> 
> Oh well, I'm alive.




holy crap.... glad to hear you're OK. How did it happen?


----------



## brettprevans (17/1/11)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> holy crap.... glad to hear you're OK. How did it happen?


Was in the RH tansit lane on fwy, cops pulling over people who should be in transit lane. Guy in front of me just bracked and tried to 'swerve'/sneak into middle lane and avoid a fine. Of course that meant me locking it all up to try and stop and since I was on LH side of lane he cut me off. In locking it up and whilst trying to swerve, the bike low sided and down I go. 

I'm not wrapped with the driver but since I was behind, it's hard to prove he is at fault.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (18/1/11)

I've had a near miss happen almost identically to this. locked up because of a stupid driver in the wet, but had enough space and time to get things back under control. 

If it was me, I'd be kinda happy (in a decidedly pissed-off way) that it was someone else's fault. Nothing worse than coming off in twisties because you were going too quick, and having only yourself to blame....


What an ass.


----------



## argon (18/1/11)

Why is it that when people use the term "put a brew down" it annoys me? Kinda makes me cringe a little... I don't know why.


----------



## brettprevans (18/1/11)

argon said:


> Why is it that when people use the term "put a brew down" it annoys me? Kinda makes me cringe a little... I don't know why.


Why?
I guess it kind of like 'bash out a brew'. Sounds like it's a half arssed effort. But I use it often despite it's courseness.

Not happy that I'm stuck at home nothing to do, and can't bloody brew cause I can't lift anything with my left arm. Mind u I'm hobbling round also, so probably not the best idea anyway


----------



## petesbrew (18/1/11)

argon said:


> Why is it that when people use the term "put a brew down" it annoys me? Kinda makes me cringe a little... I don't know why.


It makes sense to me. You "put a brew down", which is good, but when things go wrong, you say you "stuffed up".
I mean "Stuffed down" sounds strange, innit???


----------



## argon (18/1/11)

petesbrew said:


> It makes sense to me. You "put a brew down", which is good, but when things go wrong, you say you "stuffed up".
> I mean "Stuffed down" sounds strange, innit???





> Doug: I always wondered why they were called roofies. Cause you're more likely to end up on the floor than the roof. They should call em groundies.
> Alan Garner: Or rapies



yeah I guess it just does sound a little half-arsed... reminds me of opening a can and pouring it *down *into a fermenter i think. 

It's weird when something annoys me and i don't really know why.


----------



## Maple (18/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Why?
> I guess it kind of like 'bash out a brew'. Sounds like it's a half arssed effort. But I use it often despite it's courseness.
> 
> Not happy that I'm stuck at home nothing to do, and can't bloody brew cause I can't lift anything with my left arm. Mind u I'm hobbling round also, so probably not the best idea anyway


See, if you had a BIAB set up with pulley system and march pump, drill for the mill, you'd be set. Go BIAB, so simple.


----------



## brettprevans (18/1/11)

Maple said:


> See, if you had a BIAB set up with pulley system and march pump, drill for the mill, you'd be set. Go BIAB, so simple.


Funny man. 

If I had upgraded to a herms by now it would make life easier also!


----------



## argon (18/1/11)

Just french pressed 25g of Cascade and 25g of Chinook into an APA...God it smelt good :icon_drool2: ... so good in fact i did the same in a Black IPA 100g of spent hops in the garden kinda makes me sad


----------



## brettprevans (21/1/11)

I think we should change AHB's name to - AAB (AUnt Agathur brewing)

Dear Aunt Aggie
I am writing with an issues that could easily (and more quickly) be answered by doing some research myself but have decided to ask a complete stranger...please help me...


Seriously. Do people think that half the topics they start haven't been asked before?! Faaark.


----------



## Katherine (21/1/11)

Every body has being in that position before.... 

Come on Cm2 they are excited and want to talk about beer with others. There just being social.


----------



## thesunsettree (21/1/11)

Katie said:


> Every body has being in that position before....
> 
> Come on Cm2 they are excited and want to talk about beer with others. There just being social.




couldnt agree more. some times it seems like people need to consult the virtual 'table of knowledge' to verify that they have a question worthy of asking prior to posting. just in case they upset they noble members who deem it unbearable to answer the same question yet again. if you're not interstested or find it unnecessary to answer (yet again), then simply dont.


----------



## brettprevans (21/1/11)

Yeah I'm sure that 'is finings fish guts' is about being excited about a first brew (not). I understand where ur coming from KT but i disagree. A lot of people go to the effort if tying good informative responses for people to use as reference now and in future and for it to be ignored is just a slap in the face. I checked my post stats today for interest sake. Over 700 in K&K thread alone providing advice etc. That's just me, plenty of others would be up there also. Even though I AG I dint neglect the K&K threads.

As for ur comment sunsettree. Gee really? Hence I posted in the OT thread and not in the threads I was complaining about. And what's with the 'nobel' crap.

Anyways got to go turn off the stirplate for the night. Some lovely Roselare growing.


----------



## brettprevans (23/1/11)

Kegged the cider with brettC. Yum. Tart with an edge of fruit sweetness left. Missus even said it was the best I've done. And that was at room temp out of fermentor. Carbed and cold it should be great. 

Interestingly I used some apple blackberry juice as well as apple juice. There seemed to bs a lot of colour left at the bottom of the fermentor with the yeast. I meaner looked like all the coloring had dropped out of the juice. Very odd looking. Anyways got a good amount of slurry that u can wash. 

So should be carbed and ready for tge big brew day fellas


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (25/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Kegged the cider with brettC. Yum. Tart with an edge of fruit sweetness left. Missus even said it was the best I've done. And that was at room temp out of fermentor. Carbed and cold it should be great.
> 
> Interestingly I used some apple blackberry juice as well as apple juice. There seemed to bs a lot of colour left at the bottom of the fermentor with the yeast. I meaner looked like all the coloring had dropped out of the juice. Very odd looking. Anyways got a good amount of slurry that u can wash.
> 
> So should be carbed and ready for tge big brew day fellas




100% BrettC? or after fermenting with a saccharomyces strain first? I'm about to start with some brett ciders.....


----------



## InCider (25/1/11)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> 100% BrettC? or after fermenting with a saccharomyces strain first? I'm about to start with some brett ciders.....



Yum!


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/11)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> 100% BrettC? or after fermenting with a saccharomyces strain first? I'm about to start with some brett ciders.....


yup 100% BrettC. its force carbing at the moment at 200.

its made my teeth tingle when it was warm  cant wait to taste this

edit:
pic of me xferring it from the fermentor into the 50L keg in the chesty. gotta love half arsed fixes


----------



## Dave70 (27/1/11)

In 2005 we spent a week fishing around Melville Island - about 100 click's north of Darwin.
We met a few of the locals one day.
One of them noticed the torrent of sweat emitting from every pore of my body and the fact I appeared not to be coping very well.
He remarked 'Hey buddy, fucken black fella weather up ere eh? -ha ha!'
He was spot on.

Yesterday I felt very 'white fella' indeed..


----------



## browndog (27/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> yup 100% BrettC. its force carbing at the moment at 200.
> 
> its made my teeth tingle when it was warm  cant wait to taste this
> 
> ...



Nice to see I'm not the only one forced to keep his pride and joy kegerator outside the house!


----------



## brettprevans (27/1/11)

browndog said:


> Nice to see I'm not the only one forced to keep his pride and joy kegerator outside the house!


yup. such a thing of beauty forced to be outside. mind you a 700L chesty takes up a lot of space so there really is nowhere ins the house for it


----------



## Maple (27/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> yup. such a thing of beauty forced to be outside. mind you a 700L chesty takes up a lot of space so there really is nowhere ins the house for it


Better where it is anyway mate. That way we have 2 maybe 3 meters tops to travel between brewing and pint refill - especially good on that big brew day coming up.


----------



## Pollux (28/1/11)

Brought home a 47inch LCD in the back of the Barina today, the salesman was all smirky until he saw me slide it straight in and head off......

Admittedly, I did take a short friend to drive the car home for me, there was no way I would have fit behind the wheel....


----------



## jonocarroll (28/1/11)

It's amazing what you can fit in a 'small' car these days - I brought home half a dozen 2.8m decking planks in a Honda Jazz, boot closed and all. I've also taken three none-too-small blokes camping in that, with all the gear including a keg.


----------



## Pollux (28/1/11)

I loved the way the salesman was making comments to the girl at the register........"Barina" while pointing at me.......

The car itself is 3.9m long, hatchbacks aren't what they once were...


----------



## Airgead (29/1/11)

I frickin hate bottling. I just thought you should know that.

Its the first time I've bottled anything in 2 years (braggot that needs a good long aging). Now I remember why I shifted to kegs. I just love scrubbing bottles for hours.

Edit: I can't spell either


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/1/11)

Ugh, oversparged. I sure as hell hope this beer isn't incredible, I don't want to do a 3 hour boil ever again.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/1/11)

Wut.



> Diddy 'sued for causing 9/11 attack'
> Friday, January 28 2011, 16:50 GMT
> By Robert Copsey, Music Reporter
> 
> ...


----------



## jlm (30/1/11)

You know, I generally shrug my shoulders when people go on about the "nanny state", can't do this like you used to ect, could be my age I 'spose. But seeing the footage on the cricket just now of a piglet let loose on the Gabba in 83 (smuggled in in an esky according to Heals) really makes me feel deprived as you'd have **** all chance of pulling a caper like that today.


----------



## petesbrew (30/1/11)

Pollux said:


> I loved the way the salesman was making comments to the girl at the register........"Barina" while pointing at me.......
> 
> The car itself is 3.9m long, hatchbacks aren't what they once were...


Old hatchbacks rock for hauling big shit. You can ALWAYS fit it in somehow.


----------



## jonocarroll (31/1/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> Ugh, oversparged. I sure as hell hope this beer isn't incredible, I don't want to do a 3 hour boil ever again.


I did a 2.5 hour boil on purpose yesterday... barleywine. OG 1.095, which I'll top up with some sort of fermentable to get to 1.100. Turns out my mashtun CAN handle a 9kg grain bill.



peas_and_corn said:


> Wut.


I would like to think that when the judge asked for their damages claim, the defendent raised a pinky finger to their lip to say that amount of money... Dr Evil style.

The sad part: they will probably get their 15 minutes of fame and a reasonable amount of cash with it.

An easier way to get $1,000,000 ... ask for it, for no reason whatsoever. Just as awesome ... ask for part of that for the same reason.


----------



## Fourstar (31/1/11)

Ive got a spare Deftones ticket for tonight in Melbourne at the Palace Theatre if anyone is interested. Sold out gig. $70 bucks. PM me. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (31/1/11)

Fourstar said:


> Ive got a spare Deftones ticket for tonight in Melbourne at the Palace Theatre if anyone is interested. Sold out gig. $70 bucks. PM me. :icon_cheers:




Its gone....


----------



## schooey (1/2/11)

Daughter in high school ... I'm off to the old farts thread


----------



## argon (1/2/11)

schooey said:


> Daughter in high school ... I'm off to the old farts thread



Not yet feeling old... but very, very tired all of a sudden. Wife had a scan this morning, expecting our second. Gonna have 2 kids, under 2 in the house. So... so... very tired :blink:


----------



## petesbrew (1/2/11)

argon said:


> Not yet feeling old... but very, very tired all of a sudden. Wife had a scan this morning, expecting our second. Gonna have 2 kids, under 2 in the house. So... so... very tired :blink:


Congrats argon, :beer: 
Off to the kids & alcohol thread with you.


----------



## browndog (1/2/11)

argon said:


> Not yet feeling old... but very, very tired all of a sudden. Wife had a scan this morning, expecting our second. Gonna have 2 kids, under 2 in the house. So... so... very tired :blink:



You poor poor man.


----------



## petesbrew (1/2/11)

While driving home yesterday I saw a Camry that had driven over a traffic island. Dunno how he could've done it... sun in his eyes maybe.
Front bumper torn off, driver yelling into his mobile phone. On such a hot day I felt a bit of sympathy for him, but I did let out little sinister laugh at the ruined grey camry.


----------



## Dave70 (1/2/11)

Normally, I would rather smash the end off a bottle of Pure Blond and glass myself than drink it, but my neighbor offered me one the other day and because he's such a nice bloke I accepted it graciously.

Before he handed it to me he sliced up a fresh, juicy lemon and jammed a wedge into the bottle.
'Are you trying to tell me I'm a wanker with this citrus infused offering, what are you out of parasol's or something?' I said.

'Just try the ******* thing' was his reply. 

You know what? It was actually alright, very refreshing indeed - even after the sixth one.

Who a thunk it?


----------



## petesbrew (1/2/11)

Dave70 said:


> Normally, I would rather smash the end off a bottle of Pure Blond and glass myself than drink it, but my neighbor offered me one the other day and because he's such a nice bloke I accepted it graciously.
> 
> Before he handed it to me he sliced up a fresh, juicy lemon and jammed a wedge into the bottle.
> 'Are you trying to tell me I'm a wanker with this citrus infused offering, what are you out of parasol's or something?' I said.
> ...


Little umbrellas in my pure blonde.... THAT'S what's been missing!


----------



## Pennywise (1/2/11)

argon said:


> Not yet feeling old... but very, very tired all of a sudden. Wife had a scan this morning, expecting our second. Gonna have 2 kids, under 2 in the house. So... so... very tired :blink:



Congrats argon


----------



## Fents (1/2/11)

brand new temp control for the kooi brewery! means we can make anything!! bring it on...


----------



## Pollux (1/2/11)

petesbrew said:


> While driving home yesterday I saw a Camry that had driven over a traffic island. Dunno how he could've done it... sun in his eyes maybe.
> Front bumper torn off, driver yelling into his mobile phone. On such a hot day I felt a bit of sympathy for him, but I did let out little sinister laugh at the ruined grey camry.




If it was a stereotypical camry driver he probably spent the last 36 hours losing money at my work and then decided to drive home..........


----------



## schooey (1/2/11)

....while yelling into the phone, causing the whole thing in the first place


----------



## Newbiebrewer (1/2/11)

Fents said:


> brand new temp control for the kooi brewery! means we can make anything!! bring it on...



looks like the temp controller for a nuclear reactor.


----------



## argon (2/2/11)

Currently reading the lord of the rings... Thought I'd chuck on the movie tonight. Gonna have to say... I prefr the movie, better tension build up and less facing areou d with superfluous characters. Pfft... Tom Bombadil... get fucked


----------



## Dave70 (3/2/11)

argon said:


> Currently reading the lord of the rings... Thought I'd chuck on the movie tonight. Gonna have to say... I prefr the movie, better tension build up and less faffing around with superfluous characters. Pfft... Tom Bombadil... get fucked



When I watch the movie (s) now, we like to FF any dialog between Frodo and the stupid fat hobbit. 
It camps up the whole show.

'_Nothing ever dampens your spirits_, does it Sam?'...

Bahhh...poofs...


----------



## petesbrew (3/2/11)

Dave70 said:


> When I watch the movie (s) now, we like to FF any dialog between Frodo and the stupid fat hobbit.
> It camps up the whole show.
> 
> '_Nothing ever dampens your spirits_, does it Sam?'...
> ...


Frodo: "Saaaam!!!"
Samwise: "Mr Frodo!"

There was definitely a lot going on there.

I was just pissed off there was no Battle of Hobbiton in the end - not even in the extended dvds. Ripped off.


----------



## petesbrew (3/2/11)

Watched 4 Lions last night - Piss funny.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/2/11)

Tom Bombadil was the reason it took me three goes to actually read the thing. I kept getting to his character and throwing the book over the shoulder and reaching for some old Conan stories where there is no moral pretence - just plenty of hacking at monsters with swords and axes.


I am just mashing my first double batch attempt. 11kg of grain in a 55 esky fills me with dread and awe...and makes my undies tighten just alittle bit also.


----------



## petesbrew (7/2/11)

24c in Sydney today.


----------



## Lecterfan (7/2/11)

petesbrew said:


> 24c in Sydney today.



Lots of smoke coming out of chimneys in my neighbourhood last night! I had the heater on for a while. Not typical in Feb but not unusual for Ballarat. We have a long Spring, 3 random weeks of scorching summer and then a long Autumn haha.

The double batch went well. Same grain bill mashed together, split between two "kettles" and brewed at slightly higher gravity.

At the end of the day added 2L top up water to an APA using some cascade flowers for the first time (18L batch total), and 3L top up water for an amber ale (22L) batch total. Both fermenting nicely at 18c with wy1272 out in the fridge.

Certainly a worthwhile experiment.


----------



## petesbrew (7/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Lots of smoke coming out of chimneys in my neighbourhood last night! I had the heater on for a while. Not typical in Feb but not unusual for Ballarat. We have a long Spring, 3 random weeks of scorching summer and then a long Autumn haha.
> 
> The double batch went well. Same grain bill mashed together, split between two "kettles" and brewed at slightly higher gravity.
> 
> ...


Good idea.
I did a double batch of wheat last November - did a mini boil on the side with orange peel & coriander, and split the wort between two fermenters as a hefeweizen & belgian Wit. Gotta say there's only a slight difference in the end, but it was fun to do.


----------



## brettprevans (7/2/11)

The idea of making up a massive base batch and splitting it into differant beers (Like diff yeasts, secondary ingredients, and maybe even hop teas or dry hopping) has been discussed on AHB and a few mags. We were discussing it at our collaboration brew day as a point of interest. It has some merit if u wanto to see what a diff yeast will do to the exact same beer or if u want variation but same grain bill. Whilst there are other ways that more efficiently do this, it's still kinda interesting.


----------



## Lecterfan (7/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Whilst there are other ways that more efficiently do this, it's still kinda interesting.




Yea - I'm pretty restricted financially so wanted to push the boundaries of the meagre set up that I have. The beers should turn out ok I reckon.

The experiment is more to see if the process works for me, rather than trying to use different ingredients, so i can brew less often or make 35L of a preferred recipe at a time. Other than hop utilisation being reduced by the higher gravity boil it seemed ok to me.

Out of interest, what are the more efficient methods (to explore ingredients) of which you speak? I am certainly keen to explore the realms of unconventionality without having to brew a heap of 10L "SMASH" beers to explore flavours...


----------



## petesbrew (8/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Out of interest, what are the more efficient methods (to explore ingredients) of which you speak? I am certainly keen to explore the realms of unconventionality without having to brew a heap of 10L "SMASH" beers to explore flavours...


Dunno, who else here buys a certain grain, hop or yeast out of curiosity, then builds the beer around it? I wouldn't exactly call it efficient, but it's interesting.


----------



## bum (8/2/11)

petesbrew said:


> Dunno, who else here buys a certain grain, hop or yeast out of curiosity, then builds the beer around it? I wouldn't exactly call it efficient, but it's interesting.


I pretty much do nothing but.


----------



## argon (8/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> snip...
> 
> Out of interest, what are the more efficient methods (to explore ingredients) of which you speak? I am certainly keen to explore the realms of unconventionality without having to brew a heap of 10L "SMASH" beers to explore flavours...




Using no chill can certainly do this for you... if you're no doing double batches, or 35L as you say. Just do a boil without any hop additions (or very small just to encourage break) drain kettle into 2 cubes then add a big whack of hops to each cube. Then ferment side by side with same neutral yeast strain. EG cascade in 1 centennial in the other, both on US05. Same grain bill, same pre ferment process, 1 variation. You'll now know the difference between cascade and centennial with all other things kept equal.

Sorry for the on topic



> > Dunno, who else here buys a certain grain, hop or yeast out of curiosity, then builds the beer around it? I wouldn't exactly call it efficient, but it's interesting.
> 
> 
> I pretty much do nothing but.



+1

Sorry for the egregious use of the +1


----------



## Pennywise (8/2/11)

There's another way? :lol:


----------



## Lecterfan (8/2/11)

Aaah cool. So essentially the difference with what Argon is suggesting is that the boil is done with no hops (just to preciptate break), then split between two cubes and add a big whack of hops...this infusion will be the bittering, flavour and aroma hit all in one due to the length of time the hops are in with warm wort.

Cool.

But I have a guilty secret (well, I have openly stated it several times) - my "normal" version of AG is doing a full volume boil across two 20L pots anyway so when adding hop additions for me it is simple to have different additions across the pots. So with my post above, essentially the only thing I did differently was mash twice the amount of grain in my esky (so the mash was stiffer and I put more effort into batch sparging than I normally do).

As far as building beers around certain ingredients goes, that process has led me to my current conundrum of having so many bottles of AG beer I almost have no where left to store them.

Thanks for the help/suggestions/reading of my rambling bullsh*t.

edit: STOKED! My power just went out and I was pretty pooppy as I had just typed this response, but it managed to post. Also, without adding to the car sticker or grammar threads - I drove passed a car before with the sticker "Extinction Suck's" (apostrophe and all). Wow.


----------



## jonocarroll (8/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> that process has led me to my current conundrum of having so many bottles of AG beer I almost have no where left to store them.


I find it's more economical to store the beer in large, stainless steel containers under pressure - takes up much less space, you just need somewhere to put a few of these... a fridge works nicely. It's also wise to obtain a method of extracting the right amount of beer out of these vessels, so some sort of opening/closing flow-control device is very handy, and can probably be attached to the fridge one way or another.

And the problem of too many bottles is solved. :beer:


----------



## Lecterfan (8/2/11)

You will get no argument from me.

I am trying to save to do the 4 keg deal on CB website...but everytime I get about $100 aside it tends to get spent.

Mortgage, car, meagre but decent lifestyle- not easy to save on Austudy. Do you think if I rang them with my Health Care and Student Card numbers I could get a student discount? h34r: (I managed to squeeze "student" in the sentence twice in order to avoid any potential stigma).

I suppose I could get a job while studying.

But seriously...


----------



## argon (8/2/11)

I've said it before and i'll say it again... 
if you want to keg and you're afraid of the startup price... you could always do this;

CO2 Keg Charger + Disconnect $43.50
CO2 Keg Charger Bulbs - 16GM (5 pack) $19.90
1 Keg - 19L Cornelius (Used) $70.00
Bronco Faucet & Hose $14.90
Quick Disconnect Barb (Beer) $13.50
Total: $161.80... yes less than 200 clams and you're the envy of all your mates... or at least you may get some :wacko: 

So less than the cost of 3 cartons of LCPA (around $60 last i looked)... i used to buy 1 a week before Homebrew!

Then in time upgrade to CO2 bottle, reg, fridge mounted taps (or kegerator), etc, etc. 

The above is my party keg setup, which sits in an ice bath in an esky. So you won't be wasting anything when you do add to the setup.


----------



## Lecterfan (8/2/11)

....argh....errr....feeling my arm - being - - - twisted...


I didn't want to start asking about kegging stuff because I have actually read the wiki article and didn't want to get barked at haha.

So these three: 1 Keg - 19L Cornelius (Used) $70.00, Bronco Faucet & Hose $14.90
Quick Disconnect Barb (Beer) $13.50

are all obviously keepers (can be used over the long term),

and the CO2 Keg Charger + Disconnect $43.50 and
CO2 Keg Charger Bulbs - 16GM (5 pack) $19.90...are the temporary method to gas and dispense. 

So with another 19L keg and a second beer disconnect and gas disconnect I can use the same Bronco thing, CO2 keg charger and the CO2 keg charger bulbs?

How many bulbs (and how often) get used per keg? I'm just flat-out asking rather than searching now  ...blame Argon (and I must say the slabs of LCPA defence is an underhanded way to convince me - you know I don't need LCPA when I have LFPA).

I actually do have a few weeks work coming up as an academic mentor for O Week and the first semester of Uni....hmmm....


----------



## argon (8/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> ....argh....errr....feeling my arm - being - - - twisted...
> 
> 
> I didn't want to start asking about kegging stuff because I have actually read the wiki article and didn't want to get barked at haha.
> ...



If you want a second keg all you need is another keg... just move the tap to the bronco to the other keg. Simple. Don't need anything else.



Lecterfan said:


> How many bulbs (and how often) get used per keg?



I usually use 1 per keg. Pretty much start off with it already carbed. It will dispense by itself like that for a while. The charger doesn't hold a constant pressure into the keg. It's like a little aerosol can. You'll notice when pressure drops off. Just give the charger a little squeeze to up the pressure again. 



Lecterfan said:


> I'm just flat-out asking rather than searching now  ...blame Argon (and I must say the slabs of LCPA defence is an underhanded way to convince me - you know I don't need LCPA when I have LFPA).



Yes... i've used that before to great success h34r: 

Note that it is a relatively expensive way to dispense your beer... but is a great start up package. Regulator and Bottle are typically the biggest expenditure (next to a fridge... mine was free  ) But i bet as soon as you get kegs in the house you'll go out of your way to get a bottle and a reg. Which IIRC, reg for $50-100 and bottle rent for about a tenner a month. So not huge... just another couple of slabs


----------



## argon (9/2/11)

Watched UFC 126 last night, Anderson Silva v Vitor Belfort. OMG what a finish! Standing kick to the FACE! I almost spat my beer all over the TV! Admittedly Belfort is no middleweight, would have cut heavily to make weight and is past his prime. But still, a kick to the face will do it most times.

Silva is head and shoulders above anyone pound for pound. What he did to Griffin was hilarious... especially as Griffin came out and said he was made to feel like a toddler in that fight. Then to back up and submit Sonnen after he questioned the validity of his BJJ black belt. GOLD.


----------



## bum (9/2/11)

argon said:


> OMG what a finish! Standing kick to the FACE!


You think that's a good finisher? Wait 'til you see this shit!:


----------



## .DJ. (9/2/11)

argon said:


> Watched UFC 126 last night, Anderson Silva v Vitor Belfort. OMG what a finish! Standing kick to the FACE! I almost spat my beer all over the TV! Admittedly Belfort is no middleweight, would have cut heavily to make weight and is past his prime. But still, a kick to the face will do it most times.
> 
> Silva is head and shoulders above anyone pound for pound. What he did to Griffin was hilarious... especially as Griffin came out and said he was made to feel like a toddler in that fight. Then to back up and submit Sonnen after he questioned the validity of his BJJ black belt. GOLD.


Best finish to an MMA fight I have seen in a while..

and what about Jon Jones... His V Rua will be an absolute CRACKER!!

and....

Will we see Silva V GSP?


----------



## petesbrew (9/2/11)

Re kegs, How many kegs do you guys have on the go at once? What are you using for cooling them?
Some of us don't have room for a chest freezer to have umpteen kegs on the go. (No matter how awesome that would be).
The push to move to kegs is so frustrating sometimes. Every time I get a bottle bomb... geez, "Go kegs Pete, go kegs."  
I like to live dangerously, and still have 10 different beer styles in the fridge.

edit: Just wondering what you guys do, who have lots of kegs, but a small serving fridge. Obviously you have to plan ahead if you want a schooner of warm beer.


----------



## argon (9/2/11)

.DJ. said:


> Best finish to an MMA fight I have seen in a while..
> 
> and what about Jon Jones... His V Rua will be an absolute CRACKER!!
> 
> ...




GSP is just too small to come up a division and fight Silva. I don't think Silva could go down a division either. He's a big middleweight and has already had a few fights in light heavyweight. 

To be a contender in light heavyweight would be more interesting to see, but he'd have to put on alot of weight to fight the bigger guys in the division. But saying that, he embarrassed Griffin, who gets around at 100kg plus before cutting to weigh-in.


----------



## argon (9/2/11)

bum said:


> You think that's a good finisher? Wait 'til you see this shit!:




ahh... no youtube where i am.


----------



## jonocarroll (9/2/11)

bum said:


> You think that's a good finisher? Wait 'til you see this shit!:



Oh yeah? This guy makes that guy look like he's having a tea party...




what?


----------



## .DJ. (9/2/11)

argon said:


> GSP is just too small to come up a division and fight Silva. I don't think Silva could go down a division either. He's a big middleweight and has already had a few fights in light heavyweight.
> 
> To be a contender in light heavyweight would be more interesting to see, but he'd have to put on alot of weight to fight the bigger guys in the division. But saying that, he embarrassed Griffin, who gets around at 100kg plus before cutting to weigh-in.



Apparently Silva-GSP is on if GSP gets past Shields.. (which he should because Shields has to cut too much weight - Looked terrible against Kampmann)

GSP needs to test himself.. He has cleaned out 170. 

Problem with Silva going to 205 is Rua is the champ and they dont want to fight because the are/were teammates.. (thats if Jones doesnt become champ..)

Now there is a fight...

Jones V Silva


----------



## argon (9/2/11)

.DJ. said:


> Apparently Silva-GSP is on if GSP gets past Shields.. (which he should because Shields has to cut too much weight - Looked terrible against Kampmann)
> 
> GSP needs to test himself.. He has cleaned out 170.
> 
> ...



With GSP V Silva even if GSP is as good a striker as Silva, the bigger taller guy will always have the advantage.

Jones V Silva would definitely be good to see. Jones is a big 205 and Silva is so accurate. Nice match up.
The only way to beat Silva is to do what Sonnen did. Get him down and give him no room. That fight was one way, he just got caught.

That's the good thing about UFC; it's controlled by 1 guy that dictates who fights who... within reason of course.


----------



## MVZOOM (9/2/11)

petesbrew said:


> Re kegs, How many kegs do you guys have on the go at once? What are you using for cooling them?
> Some of us don't have room for a chest freezer to have umpteen kegs on the go. (No matter how awesome that would be).
> The push to move to kegs is so frustrating sometimes. Every time I get a bottle bomb... geez, "Go kegs Pete, go kegs."
> I like to live dangerously, and still have 10 different beer styles in the fridge.
> ...



Just get some kegs and a fridge Pete. 3 fit in my 350L or so fridge, with a freezer on top. 1 fits in my barfridge w/ gas bottle inside. I have 6 kegs in total in rotation. 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## bum (9/2/11)

I'll just leave this here:
http://filmdrunk.uproxx.com/2011/02/steven...ilva-front-kick


----------



## WarmBeer (9/2/11)

argon said:


> With GSP V Silva even if GSP is as good a striker as Silva, the bigger taller guy will always have the advantage.
> 
> Jones V Silva would definitely be good to see. Jones is a big 205 and Silva is so accurate. Nice match up.
> The only way to beat Silva is to do what Sonnen did. Get him down and give him no room. That fight was one way, he just got caught.
> ...


Link is relevant

I vote for the chimp


----------



## bum (9/2/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Link is relevant


CrazyTank is a genius.

Hybrid chimpanzees (a member of the canine family) have fingers in their mouths to stop bitten animals getting away? Sounds brutal. **** fighting one of those guys.


----------



## argon (9/2/11)

bum said:


> CrazyTank is a genius.
> 
> Hybrid chimpanzees (a member of the canine family) have fingers in their mouths to stop bitten animals getting away? Sounds brutal. **** fighting one of those guys.




I love how the discussion just automatically assumed that the chimp would attack the balls... :lol: that site is now in the favourites

Edit:


bum said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> http://filmdrunk.uproxx.com/2011/02/steven...ilva-front-kick



the guy is a bit of a nutbag making some pretty out there claims. But credit where credit's due. The guy knows his shit. Some of the stuff he was doing on his TV show was pretty cool


----------



## jonocarroll (9/2/11)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Thank you, internet;


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/2/11)

Just upgraded (?) to internet explorer 9 and now all the quotes have dotted lines through them.
Anyone else experienced the same?


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/2/11)

That's normal, IE just doesn't like bum.


----------



## Pennywise (10/2/11)

and it's shit  


IE9, not bum


----------



## bum (10/2/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> That's normal, IE just doesn't like bum.


Sounds about right. I hear Apple has an app for that as well.


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/2/11)

Nah, that's only if bum is presented in flash.


----------



## bum (10/2/11)

That only happens once in a blue moon.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/2/11)

Pennywise said:


> and it's shit
> 
> 
> IE9, not bum




Seems OK to me. Does everything I need it to and it hasnt locked up on me yet.
Is there something else I should know?


----------



## Airgead (10/2/11)

Gregor said:


> Seems OK to me. Does everything I need it to and it hasnt locked up on me yet.
> Is there something else I should know?



It's IE... that's all there is to know. IE (all versions) is non standards compliant, insecure and just generally a poor choice as a browser. Just about every virus and piece of malware on the web is written to infect through security holes in IE. You should do a real upgrade to a browser that works. Firefox is nice. I hear Chrome works well too. Safari and Opera are good as well. Plenty of choices.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/2/11)

Airgead said:


> It's IE... that's all there is to know. IE (all versions) is non standards compliant, insecure and just generally a poor choice as a browser. Just about every virus and piece of malware on the web is written to infect through security holes in IE. You should do a real upgrade to a browser that works. Firefox is nice. I hear Chrome works well too. Safari and Opera are good as well. Plenty of choices.




I tried firefox and chrome, but theres a website that I have to use frequently (up to 20 times per day) for work which is not compatible with either.
I get email alerts with links notifying me that I have new messages (no its not facebook), so its a PITA copying and pasting links into IE when its not my default browser.


----------



## Airgead (10/2/11)

Gregor said:


> I tried firefox and chrome, but theres a website that I have to use frequently (up to 20 times per day) for work which is not compatible with either.
> I get email alerts with links notifying me that I have new messages (no its not facebook), so its a PITA copying and pasting links into IE when its not my default browser.



There's a lovely firefox plugin called IETab. Allows you to set up certain websites to appear in IE and when you go to them it open an IE browser inside a firefox tab. Completely seamless. I used to use it all the time at work (they used sharepoint which does not play nice with non MS browsers).


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/2/11)

Airgead said:


> There's a lovely firefox plugin called IETab. Allows you to set up certain websites to appear in IE and when you go to them it open an IE browser inside a firefox tab. Completely seamless. I used to use it all the time at work (they used sharepoint which does not play nice with non MS browsers).






Thanks for the info Airgead.

I have just downloaded opera 11 and it seems to work with the site I need. Ill give it a go for a few days, but might check out IETab if this opera is no good.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/2/11)

Breaking the thread so far. These are my problems: mashed too low, fermented too warm, under-carbonated. 17 Ag's in and I'm positive these are my main three faults. Having said that the beers are really drinkable and miles ahead of my extract and K+K stuff.

I stepped up, but now I need to step up again, get over the novelty of AG and start making proper beer.

I've had my temp under control for the last few but I still think I've mashed too low and have undercarbed.


----------



## brettprevans (11/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Breaking the thread so far. These are my problems: mashed too low, fermented too warm, under-carbonated. 17 Ag's in and I'm positive these are my main three faults. Having said that the beers are really drinkable and miles ahead of my extract and K+K stuff.
> 
> I stepped up, but now I need to step up again, get over the novelty of AG and start making proper beer.
> 
> I've had my temp under control for the last few but I still think I've mashed too low and have undercarbed.


Try and over hit ur temps. Easier to cool temps with cold water if u over shoot than to heat up a whole batch. Carbing, well that takes a little practice and bulk priming helps or kegs!


----------



## Lecterfan (12/2/11)

True dat. I've been bulk priming for years, but I am still getting the hang of doing it with AG brews. My AG brews are attenuating (correct word?) much more consistently than my K+K and extract brews. As such I am still using priming amounts that I was using with those old brews which was perfect for them because there were always more residual sugaz left from the can of goo. Now I think I am making (in my taste) much drier and nicer beers (generally finishing at 1.010/12) but there are less fermentables left in the brew itself. Thus I need to add more. I successfully uncapped a few bottles from my 3rd AG batch and added about a quarter of a teaspoon of sugar. That did the trick with that one so I might do that to a few more. In the meantime, the two brews to be bottled in another week or so will be bulk primed a touch higher. I notice using the priming calculators that now I have my brewing temps under control I should be using closer to 7gms per litre when in fact I have ben using 5 or 5.5gms per litre.

The other thing is that with old brews I would leave them for 12 weeks before getting stuck in, whereas the AG batches seem to be drinkable as soon as they are carbed...thus I have not been leaving them for 12 weeks to drink them so not giving the yeast the extra time to slowly work its (no apostrophe as yeast is an impersonal pronoun?) way through all possible fermentable matter.

Thanks for listening to the whinge/observations and for the advice everyone (and CM2!). I strangely feel bad talking about brewing in the off topic section, but it is such minor general whingey nothingness that I can't be f*cked putting it out there in the "proper" forum.


edit: to keep it of topic, my word for the day is propinquity.


----------



## argon (15/2/11)

Blew a keg last night... only been kegged for about 3 weeks. WTF!

On the weekend Father-in-law came over and got himself a beer. He was down at the fridge for 20mins and came back with 1 schooner. Said he had trouble pouring the beer and got foam everywhere. Told him it was typical for a first time pourer to spray it and the tap has to be all on, then all off. He also said when he cleaned up he accidentally left the tap on and beer was coming out, before catching it and turning it off... i assumed a drip here and there.... well for fucks sake!! i just realised he probably dumped about a quarter of the keg into the drip tray and on the floor!

C*nt

edit: typically it was the tastiest beer on at the moment and i had no fermenters going to fill it. Had to pitch to the fermenters last night in anger to make up for it.


----------



## .DJ. (15/2/11)

can we please get back OFF topic please? whats with all the beer talk? 


Boobies...


----------



## jonocarroll (15/2/11)




----------



## schooey (15/2/11)

Saw a poll today..

Katy Perry is crowd surfing above you, do you;

a) help her on her way
B) instantly tweet that you touched Katy Perry
c) why the f**k would I be at a Katy Perry concert
d) let all the other groupies do the work and poke her arse with your index finger

I thought I was a dead cert for &copy;...and then I read (d).... :unsure:


----------



## Muggus (15/2/11)

schooey said:


> Saw a poll today..
> 
> Katy Perry is crowd surfing above you, do you;
> 
> ...


I reckon there should be another option in that poll Schooey...


----------



## schooey (15/2/11)

:lol: 

do tell, muggus?


----------



## Muggus (15/2/11)

schooey said:


> :lol:
> 
> do tell, muggus?


The way she flaunts 'em around on tv...you wouldn't be going for the ass...


----------



## argon (15/2/11)

Muggus said:


> I reckon there should be another option in that poll Schooey...



i concur
option e - grab a couple of handfuls


----------



## schooey (15/2/11)

suddenly 'tickle me elmo' just became a whole lot dirtier..


----------



## Katherine (15/2/11)

That is so degrading to women.....


----------



## schooey (15/2/11)

The poll or elmo?


----------



## argon (15/2/11)

Katie said:


> That is so degrading to women.....




no.. just the one


----------



## Katherine (15/2/11)

Im joking...


----------



## Katherine (15/2/11)

argon said:


> no.. just the one




LOL true


----------



## jonocarroll (15/2/11)

Now, now - she's a perfectly innocent young woman [sNSFW]... well, one of those words was probably accurate.


----------



## schooey (15/2/11)

Ben Elton, dying slowly on channel 9!

Worst. Comedy. Show. Ever!


----------



## Muggus (15/2/11)

schooey said:


> Ben Elton, dying slowly on channel 9!
> 
> Worst. Comedy. Show. Ever!


I turned off the TV as soon as it came on. And i'm a Ben Elton fan...absolutely love his books!


----------



## bum (20/2/11)

Struggling with trying to get my head around UNIX at the moment. Then I have to move on to Vim (amongst many others, I am sure).

Urgh. Urgh. Urgh.


----------



## goomboogo (20/2/11)

bum said:


> Struggling with trying to get my head around UNIX at the moment. Then I have to move on to Vim (amongst many others, I am sure).
> 
> Urgh. Urgh. Urgh.



And this is just the start. At least it's only another few years to go.


----------



## bum (20/2/11)

I know, believe me. It's too early to be wondering if I've done the right thing but I'm doing it anyway...

Managed to get a few scripts written on my PC at home to run on the UNIX server at uni this morning so it must be making more sense now...? :blink:


----------



## jonocarroll (20/2/11)

bum said:


> Struggling with trying to get my head around UNIX at the moment. Then I have to move on to Vim (amongst many others, I am sure).
> 
> Urgh. Urgh. Urgh.








But seriously, I hate vim. emacs in a shell for me.

Get yourself the O'Reilly Linux Pocket Guide - written with Fedora in mind, but 95% useful for any *nix system. Has most of the basic stuff you need to really work with a system. My only pet hate is the distinct lack of regex in it, which would otherwise make it complete. Great to have on the desk as a faster way to find the important part of a 'man' page.

Get [download] an Ubuntu LiveCD to run at home if you want a sandbox to play in but don't want to commit to an install just yet.


----------



## Airgead (20/2/11)

bum said:


> I know, believe me. It's too early to be wondering if I've done the right thing but I'm doing it anyway...
> 
> Managed to get a few scripts written on my PC at home to run on the UNIX server at uni this morning so it must be making more sense now...? :blink:



Go the whole hog and install linux at home. Nothing like total immersion to learn something quickly...


----------



## bum (20/2/11)

I'm looking into setting up my laptop to dual boot but I'll have heaps of time on campus so I'm not sure it'll be warranted. Also considering getting a second (cheap) machine instead of going dual boot. I'll sit on it until I have a better idea of what I'll need. I must admit I hadn't even thought of running Linux from a disk - I'll definitely play around with that in the interim, thanks.

Thanks for the book recommendation. I'll have a look for it if I'm still struggling once the real classes start. Right now all I've done is a rough session on simple file system stuff, making files more compatible between WIN and UNIX and started playing around with some very simple scripts from home - which took some real head scratching on my part. Once I worked out the permissions stuff it took me ages to work out that carriage returns were breaking my scripts as I can't (work out how to) open a UNIX text file on the uni server from my terminal. I've started using Notepad++ now, instead of Notepad, so hopefully the carriage return thing shouldn't be an issue again.


----------



## bum (20/2/11)

Airgead said:


> Go the whole hog and install linux at home. Nothing like total immersion to learn something quickly...


Yeah, I see the truth in that but much of what we were shown the other day was about reliably transferring between Windows and UNIX so I'm guessing I'll still need a Windows machine for some stuff. Next few weeks will tell, I guess.


----------



## jonocarroll (20/2/11)

bum said:


> it took me ages to work out that carriage returns were breaking my scripts


I once lost an entire day trying to figure out what was breaking a FORTRAN66 input (yes, written for punch cards, translated to text files). Holding a working and borked printout of the input file up to the light showed zero differences... answer was a carriage return on the last line. This was when I was starting out of course, and I now know 'diff' should have been the way to solve it.



bum said:


> as I can't (work out how to) open a UNIX text file on the uni server from my terminal. I've started using Notepad++ now, instead of Notepad, so hopefully the carriage return thing shouldn't be an issue again.


I presume you're using Cygwin or something? god help you if you're doing this in the windows terminal. From an actual terminal, 

ssh -x [email protected]

will forward x-windows, but that's very slow. Once you're in via ssh, natively doing things in the terminal is best;

emacs -nw ~/remote_file

will open emacs to edit the remote file in the shell. Oh, and if you transfer windows files to UNIX, get used to the 

dos2unix

command. Strips all the ^M characters from end-of-lines, though I can't recommend copying files back and forth between edits. If you are going to do that though, scp is a good option [WinSCP if you want to do things graphically].

Of course, from Linux you could mount a remote directory and play with it GUI-style, but you'll find that if you can work a terminal well you'll already be a mile in front of others. The time-saving you can get from good terminal usage is amazing. I'm pretty sure all I've mentioned above is covered in that book, too.


----------



## bum (20/2/11)

I'm using PuTTy for the terminal stuff, not the windows terminal. I'm going to try to keep everything I do in the terminal so I can get out of the GUI-mindset (although I did get FileZilla for my file transfers - I have some limited ftp client experience so I'll save myself some time and stick with what I know there).

I don't know a lot about emacs but so far the material covered has had us use Nedit for the simple stuff and says we'll be moving onto Vim (or Gvim if we prefer) for the real stuff. To be honest I'm only assuming these are comparable applications and have no idea if my comparison is even relevant.

Yeah, I had a play with dos2unix (one of the scripts I made was for converting multiple files at once) the only problem I was having with it was that it was giving me some error about not being able to recognise the keyboard type or something and I couldn't open them from here once converted to see what they looked like - saving as UNIX .sh in Notepad++ took care of both issues and the program is much nicer than Notepad to work with anyway.

Currently running Ubuntu from cd. Pretty fast - but then most of it is sitting in RAM, huh? I'm not sure yet what benefit I'd see using it full-time, tbh. So far all I can see is it saves me from running an app for ssh which is something I'm going to have to do from most labs at uni anyway so I may as well keep doing it at home to keep things uniform. Of course, I do recognise being familiar with more OS will help me in the long run.

[EDIT: FUBAR'd a TLA]


----------



## jonocarroll (20/2/11)

bum said:


> I'm using PuTTy for the terminal stuff
> Currently running Ubuntu from cd.
> <snip>
> I'm not sure yet what benefit I'd see using it full-time, tbh. So far all I can see is it saves me from running an app for ssh


PuTTy opens a ssh (or other protocol) session to a remote computer, which is sometimes all you want. If however you want to actually run those scripts locally to see what the output is, see what the errors are, or see how a command works, you need some functionality locally.

One *could* do all their work on a server *from* a remote location, but then you're dependent on the connection, the server load (type who to see how many sessions are currently running) and the privileges you have on that machine. You may need to install different compilers, different libraries, different programs, which you can't do if you don't have elevated privilege.

Have fun - pretty soon you'll want to change every second L to an F in a file (except when followed by a J), realise that windows just doesn't have that flexibility, and be very happy.


----------



## bum (20/2/11)

Oh right - so I can test my scripts without having to upload through FileZilla, chmod, execute, do it all again when I need to fix my cruddy code. Yeah, should have been obvious, I guess. Probably got caught in the trap of being told to log in remotely and work from there - didn't think about being able to do it from here.

Yeah, at a minimum I'll be running a desktop version of Ubuntu and make a commitment later when I have a clue what I want/need. Cheers.


----------



## Airgead (20/2/11)

bum said:


> Yeah, at a minimum I'll be running a desktop version of Ubuntu and make a commitment later when I have a clue what I want/need. Cheers.



You have taken your first step into a larger world Luke...


----------



## brettprevans (20/2/11)

Well I'm in Sydney for work. Went to the local pub which was a brew pub (I'm staying at Marriott across from Hyde park). Tried their beers. Schwartz was too roasty and not as clean as it should be for style. Also not enough hop aroma ( it was non existent).

Tried the red ale. diacetyl city. Also far too light in colour. Not carbed enough. Ashame. 

Not a promising start to sydney's beers.


----------



## petesbrew (21/2/11)

A mate left 5 stubbies of New in my fridge the other week.
Thanks to a hot summer, and the fact I'm getting really low on supplies, they've all gone down smoothly.


----------



## Muggus (21/2/11)

petesbrew said:


> A mate left 5 stubbies of New in my fridge the other week.
> Thanks to a hot summer, and the fact I'm getting really low on supplies, they've all gone down smoothly.


I got given a 6 pack of Crown lager from work for Chrissie. As tempting as it was to drink them, I wound up "regifting" them to a mate for his birthday recently. 
...I did the right thing right?


----------



## schooey (21/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Well I'm in Sydney for work. Went to the local pub which was a brew pub (I'm staying at Marriott across from Hyde park). Tried their beers. Schwartz was too roasty and not as clean as it should be for style. Also not enough hop aroma ( it was non existent).
> 
> Tried the red ale. diacetyl city. Also far too light in colour. Not carbed enough. Ashame.
> 
> Not a promising start to sydney's beers.



Staying in the wrong part of town, CM2... hop a bus or a taxi over to The Rocks and give Harts or The Lord Nelson a run... worth the trip.


----------



## brettprevans (22/2/11)

schooey said:


> Staying in the wrong part of town, CM2... hop a bus or a taxi over to The Rocks and give Harts or The Lord Nelson a run... worth the trip.


I don't really have any spare time so wherever I go it has to be uber close to where I'm staying. It sucks cause I could go to the taphouse if I was closer to it. Although I might get one night off donut could be a trip out to lord Nelson or harts. Thx for the tip.


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/11)

I assume you're referring to the only brewpub in town that serves craft beer at draught prices?


----------



## Leigh (22/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> I don't really have any spare time so wherever I go it has to be uber close to where I'm staying. It sucks cause I could go to the taphouse if I was closer to it. Although I might get one night off donut could be a trip out to lord Nelson or harts. Thx for the tip.



Say g'day to Arie while you're there


----------



## brettprevans (22/2/11)

petesbrew said:


> I assume you're referring to the only brewpub in town that serves craft beer at draught prices?


Probably. I don't remember what is was called. It's 5min down the road (I don't know Sydney that well). 

I'm thinking I'll go to lord Nelson. I like the sound of their beers but I like the sound of harts food menu more. Damn



Leigh said:


> Say g'day to Arie while you're there


I like arie. He's funny. Pfeffer is coming down for the last day also


----------



## Pollux (22/2/11)

Sounds like the Macquarie Hotel. An ex-workmate lives across the road, we used to go there for after work drinks all the time.


----------



## brettprevans (22/2/11)

Pollux said:


> Sounds like the Macquarie Hotel. An ex-workmate lives across the road, we used to go there for after work drinks all the time.


Yup that's the one


----------



## tavas (23/2/11)

Someone shoot Ben Elton. Please.


----------



## Dave70 (23/2/11)

Have Coopers changed their recipe?
The brother in law brought me a six pack (Pale ale) round the other night announcing 'I've kind of gone off Coopers lately'
I had to agree.
Kind of sour and yeasty tasting.
So I bought some myself, from a different bottle-o, just to be sure - same thing - _orrible_..
Is it them or is it me?

..I still like the stout however, even though it kicks my head in..


----------



## petesbrew (23/2/11)

Dave70 said:


> Have Coopers changed their recipe?
> The brother in law brought me a six pack (Pale ale) round the other night announcing 'I've kind of gone off Coopers lately'
> I had to agree.
> Kind of sour and yeasty tasting.
> ...


Big fan of the stout. The Pale... I keep trying it every now and again, but I can't get into it.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/2/11)

Dave70 said:


> Have Coopers changed their recipe?
> The brother in law brought me a six pack (Pale ale) round the other night announcing 'I've kind of gone off Coopers lately'
> I had to agree.
> Kind of sour and yeasty tasting.
> ...



I have found Coopers to have consistency issues. Sometimes it's soft, sometimes it's yeasty, sometimes it's got a hard edge... luck of the draw, it seems.


----------



## .DJ. (23/2/11)

I was thinking the same thing this morning actually...

Have never noted the consistency issues but have lately stuggles to enjoy a Pale which is my "stock" bottled beer...


----------



## Pennywise (23/2/11)

I don't drink enough of it to notice any inconsistencies, but IMO it's a well over rated beer, and when they roll the bottle, :icon_vomit: . The Sparkling however :icon_drool2:


----------



## argon (23/2/11)

Pennywise said:


> I don't drink enough of it to notice any inconsistencies, but IMO it's a well over rated beer, and when they roll the bottle, :icon_vomit: . The Sparkling however :icon_drool2:




If you're after a Coopers style beer... you must try this. Definitely the best Aussie style beer i've ever had by a long way.


----------



## Pennywise (23/2/11)

Looks like something I might have to make then, never liked POR but everyone keeps saying how good it is fresh (& flowers) & I've been putting off using it again for too long, I think it's been 5 years  

Pretty low mash temp @ 63


----------



## jonocarroll (23/2/11)

tavas said:


> Someone shoot Ben Elton. Please.


I gave that show a chance briefly last night. No. Just no. Then more no. Why are they still playing it? No.


----------



## Pennywise (23/2/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Why are they still playing it?



I'd like to know also, they've canned better shows sooner before


----------



## argon (23/2/11)

I've always found Ben Elton incredibly grating. He must know someone to get a show on a major network.

Haven't seen it... never will


----------



## bum (23/2/11)

I haven't seen it (despite having been a big fan of everything of his prior to Inconceivable) but I think the fact that he has to do it _here_ should have been pretty indicative of the quality of the premise to begin with. Doesn't matter a stuff that he lives in WA now - he lived here when he did that West End show with Brian May, didn't he?

I suggest everyone follow my lead since Inconceivable and make Stephen Fry your populist humorist of choice (and Robert Rankin as your unpopular humorist of choice).


----------



## Cocko (23/2/11)

To have once written Black Adder and to end up with 'Live from planet Earth' is a slight decline IMO.

And yes Bum, Fry should take the title!


----------



## Pollux (23/2/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I gave that show a chance briefly last night. No. Just no. Then more no. Why are they still playing it? No.




It's over


http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/telev...i-1226010909568


----------



## jonocarroll (23/2/11)

Pollux said:


> It's over
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/telev...i-1226010909568


Oh, thank f**k for that.



> Addressing criticism he recently told TV Tonight, "You get no previews,
> you get no second shots and I think for a first show we did bloody well
> and if we were a bit rude then fair enough, OK, I'm sorry.


I don't think LSD would have made the jokes work. They were absolutely terrible, drawn-out, and unfunny. The "comedian" I saw was telling primary school jokes [dead-pan, for no obvious reason], the "skit" I saw was three minutes to get to an obvious boob 'joke', and the "monologue" I saw was just Elton rambling on without getting to anything funny. Good riddance.


----------



## Silo Ted (24/2/11)

bum said:


> Doesn't matter a stuff that he lives in WA now - he lived here when he did that West End show with Brian May, didn't he?



Was that the "We Will Rock You" theatre show that based it's premise upon Queen songs to pad out the script? If so, it's a sad admission on my part to say that I was dragged to the show by my mother, in a maternal bonding session incorporating rock music. 

Am a big fan of older stuff by the band Queen, but that particular Ben Elton production sucked balls. And not in a good way. Freddie wouldn't have even turned in his grave. 



QuantumBrewer said:


> I don't think LSD would have made the jokes work.



From what I have read, LSD experiences don't work well with TV as a backdrop, regardless of the content. 











(a little something for the dyslexic members to enjoy)


----------



## Fents (24/2/11)

so ive got two beers on the go at the moment, one kolsch at 15c in the fridge and one pale ale at about 22c on the cool tiled kitchen floor.

we have to lock the cats out at night from the back of the house and the little buggers have learnt to open the door so what i did was slide my pale ale fermenter in front of the door so they couldnt open it.

cue 7am and the little bugga's get into the bedroom, i didnt really think anything of it. i get up and go out to the kitchen and what do i find? bloody cat has jumped on top of my fermenter and opened the door and put its foot straight through the gladwrap of the fermeneter! The Ferment is almost over so i can only hope that the alcohol fends off any infection from dirty paw's.

tl:dr a stupid cat put its paw in my fermenter.

at least butters would be proud.


----------



## bconnery (24/2/11)

bum said:


> I haven't seen it (despite having been a big fan of everything of his prior to Inconceivable) but I think the fact that he has to do it _here_ should have been pretty indicative of the quality of the premise to begin with. Doesn't matter a stuff that he lives in WA now - he lived here when he did that West End show with Brian May, didn't he?
> 
> I suggest everyone follow my lead since Inconceivable and make Stephen Fry your populist humorist of choice (and Robert Rankin as your unpopular humorist of choice).


Is Robert Rankin unpopular? I like Robert Rankin...
And Tom Holt...


----------



## petesbrew (24/2/11)

pissed off. downloaded 4 podcasts off itunes last night. First time I've used it in ages.
Went to copy them over, and realised they were in m4a format. (my mp3 player is mp3/wma format).
Thanks for nothing F##kers!


----------



## Pennywise (24/2/11)

Ok, get a load of this shit. I think Ima be paying some one a visit this arvo....


Got a car alarm installed a while ago, it started playing up, going off for no reason and stuff. It was after those real humid days we had a few weeks back so I figured the humidity was shorting something out in it. Well today (driving home from vets in my lunch break) it went off while I was driving, and wouldn't turn off at all, not untill I reefed on some wires comming out of the siren and it stopped (keep in mind I've turned the car off and keys are out), I think, great maybe I can drive around like that untill I get it to an auto elec, nope, starts going off again a the slightest bump on the road. Not knowing what I should do as I needed to get back to work ASAP, once I got home and dropped the cat off I cut the bloody thing straight out, just snipped all the wires. Now, thinking I'll have to take the other car now because I've just tampered with an alarm with 3, yes 3 immobilisers, my car wont start (well, it ******* shouldn't). It did. I'll assume that the knob who put it in didn't hook anything up but the siren to the bloody keypad. Very very no happy chappy, at all!


----------



## jonocarroll (24/2/11)

It's an "everything's okay" alarm. Seems to be working perfectly.


----------



## petesbrew (24/2/11)

Pennywise said:


> Ok, get a load of this shit. I think Ima be paying some one a visit this arvo....
> 
> 
> Got a car alarm installed a while ago, it started playing up, going off for no reason and stuff. It was after those real humid days we had a few weeks back so I figured the humidity was shorting something out in it. Well today (driving home from vets in my lunch break) it went off while I was driving, and wouldn't turn off at all, not untill I reefed on some wires comming out of the siren and it stopped (keep in mind I've turned the car off and keys are out), I think, great maybe I can drive around like that untill I get it to an auto elec, nope, starts going off again a the slightest bump on the road. Not knowing what I should do as I needed to get back to work ASAP, once I got home and dropped the cat off I cut the bloody thing straight out, just snipped all the wires. Now, thinking I'll have to take the other car now because I've just tampered with an alarm with 3, yes 3 immobilisers, my car wont start (well, it ******* shouldn't). It did. I'll assume that the knob who put it in didn't hook anything up but the siren to the bloody keypad. Very very no happy chappy, at all!


Totally sounds like he's done the dodgy on you.
I ripped the alarm out of my car last year as it was playing up & draining my battery. Had fun trying to read a badly waterdamaged wiring manual. The ignition lead was wired through it and needed reconnecting. If you could just cut it all out.....


----------



## Pennywise (24/2/11)

kick his fuckin arse is what I'm gonna do, unless of course he has my $400, then I might just smack him like a bitch for wasting my time


----------



## bum (24/2/11)

Yeah, that's pretty bad. Really should report him to who ever these things are reported to.


----------



## Pennywise (24/2/11)

bum said:


> Yeah, that's pretty bad. Really should report him to who ever these things are reported to.



Yeah, think I'll start there rather than get myself into trouble. Pretty damn hard to calm down though


----------



## Pollux (24/2/11)

This is why I tend to install aftermarket stuff myself....At least if corners are cut I know it was me who did it.


----------



## Eater (24/2/11)

@petesbrew
Change the CD rip conversion from aac or mp4 format to mp3 (edit, preferences, general tab then "import settings") , then right click on your podcasts and select convert to MP3. It will double up in your library, but you can reorganise to remove dupes later.
This works for downloaded albums as well


----------



## Pennywise (24/2/11)

Pollux said:


> This is why I tend to install aftermarket stuff myself....At least if corners are cut I know it was me who did it.



Yeah, I'm starting to wonder why I gave doin' that sort of stuff up. Used to always do my own work, not as much time now I spose. I still remember pulling the rods & lifters out of the Charger, faaark wasn't that easy. I don't know if things have gotten harder, or I'm gettin bumber :unsure: 


No need to answer that........


----------



## petesbrew (25/2/11)

Eater said:


> @petesbrew
> Change the CD rip conversion from aac or mp4 format to mp3 (edit, preferences, general tab then "import settings") , then right click on your podcasts and select convert to MP3. It will double up in your library, but you can reorganise to remove dupes later.
> This works for downloaded albums as well


Thanks Eater, I'll give it a go tonight. Do you know if it does it for FLAC files too?

I'm anti apple/ipod/itunes myself, but the podcast section on itunes seems pretty good.


----------



## Lecterfan (25/2/11)

"Lecterfan's 22nd AG brew happening now" (with apologies to fergi) - doing Argon's LFPA recipe but only using chinook (picked Wednesday so is basically dry) and cascade (picked this morning) flowers...no idea what the IBU will be I've used beersmith and called it an American IPA. I've also tried FWH due to the abundance of flowers.

F*ck me sideways that's a lot of flowers, again I regret not having a digital camera.

Time for a beer.


----------



## Pennywise (25/2/11)

Nice on Lec, think my AG count is only at about 10, if that. Notching another one up tomorrow though


----------



## argon (25/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> "Lecterfan's 22nd AG brew happening now" (with apologies to fergi) - doing Argon's LFPA recipe but only using chinook (picked Wednesday so is basically dry) and cascade (picked this morning) flowers...no idea what the IBU will be I've used beersmith and called it an American IPA. I've also tried FWH due to the abundance of flowers.
> 
> F*ck me sideways that's a lot of flowers, again I regret not having a digital camera.
> 
> Time for a beer.



No photos didn't happen... 


love to see some though... i'm sure your phone could take a few snaps


----------



## Lecterfan (25/2/11)

Camera is no use - no SD card, no usb...here is a photo from my darling gf's camera...all the spent hops from a 22L batch next to lid for scale. Shit photo but there you have it...the boil was 4 or 5 hours ago now.


----------



## bum (25/2/11)

Awesome.

Can't help but hope you don't have a dog in that yard but.


----------



## Lecterfan (25/2/11)

bum said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Can't help but hope you don't have a dog in that yard but.




I do, but in all these years she hasn't shown the slightest inclination towards eating, sniffing etc. spent hops....plus I am not a total bogan dog owner so she is not unsupervised in the hop pile or other compost area ( - both seperate areas from the main yard - plus the pic was taken for Argon's approval and as such the hops were not yet in the brewing debris compost section).

Now, as for spent grain, well, I've already made comment about the pollywaffle rolled in muesli...the spent grain is now also disposed of in a non dog area.

Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## petesbrew (25/2/11)

This.... is Cundalini. And Cundalini wants his hand back.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/2/11)

If you're gonna waste the bronze...YOU GOTTA DO IT BIG!


----------



## bum (26/2/11)

Woolworths Select napisan-ish was always unscented but now it is lemony. I am annoyed. I need to soak bottles and am on a very tight timeline - now the bottles are gonna get about 12 hours less contact time. Curses!


----------



## petesbrew (27/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> If you're gonna waste the bronze...YOU GOTTA DO IT BIG!


Look what's turned up for sunday dinner


----------



## Pennywise (27/2/11)

Ok, who's speedie? Which one of you funny fuckers is it?


----------



## Pennywise (27/2/11)

bum said:


> Woolworths Select napisan-ish was always unscented but now it is lemony. I am annoyed. I need to soak bottles and am on a very tight timeline - now the bottles are gonna get about 12 hours less contact time. Curses!




I've always used the Cole's napisan-ish, which is lemon scented, never had any issues at all. I've soaked fermenters in the stuff for weeks, & made good beer afterwards.

Curious, can people actually taste the scented stuff when used or is it just a better to be safe thing? I can't taste it at all, but I guess others can, I should start thinking about not doing this for any comp/swap beers.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (27/2/11)

Anyone have a use for this?
PM me if interested.

FREE


----------



## bum (27/2/11)

Pennywise said:


> Curious, can people actually taste the scented stuff when used or is it just a better to be safe thing?


The second one for me - everyone always stresses unscented so that's what I've always bought. Funny how we just accept something without thinking about it sometimes, innit? I grabbed some unscented first thing this morning but perhaps I'll give the scented a run later and see for myself.


----------



## Dave70 (28/2/11)

Oi, guvner.(s)

Can someone give me a good commercially available example of an ESB? 

Or even a not so special one. 

Doesn't taste like VsB does it?..


----------



## schooey (28/2/11)

Fillers ESB...pretty much a benchmark of the style if you can get one that's reasonably fresh and hasn't been too badly mistreated


----------



## Bizier (28/2/11)

Young's Special London Ale.

I had one last night. I wish I had one every night.

Also try Fiddler's Elbow from Wychwood.


----------



## Pennywise (28/2/11)

Fullers ESB & Samuel Smith's Pale Ale are my fave's by far


----------



## Bizier (28/2/11)

I just found myself watching  while procrastinating from professional, domestic and brewing duties. You know you are feeling lazy when your kegs have blown, and you are too lazy to keg more beer, despite being thirsty and having the next couple of days off work. That video has inspired me to move.


















And not do crack.


----------



## Dave70 (1/3/11)

Bizier said:


> I just found myself watching  while procrastinating from professional, domestic and brewing duties. You know you are feeling lazy when your kegs have blown, and you are too lazy to keg more beer, despite being thirsty and having the next couple of days off work. That video has inspired me to move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...or get caught having a quick one off the wrist in public...


----------



## Lecterfan (1/3/11)

I'm actually pretty comfortable living in a world where exibitionist masturbators have a day job that looks like this:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (1/3/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Camera is no use - no SD card, no usb...here is a photo from my darling gf's camera...all the spent hops from a 22L batch next to lid for scale. Shit photo but there you have it...the boil was 4 or 5 hours ago now.




Looks like what i left on the lawn after a head-wetting ceremony.......... :icon_vomit:


----------



## Lecterfan (1/3/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Looks like what i left on the lawn after a head-wetting ceremony.......... :icon_vomit:




hee hee - exactly what I thought after I posted it. Ironically enough its not far from the corner tap which has seen me on my hands and knees after a taxi ride in my wilder early 30s HA! 

There were about 4 years of my life where I didn't consider it to be a big night out if it didn't end with washing my mouth out at the outside corner tap, a quick brush of the teeth (after waking up huddled outside) and then 4 hours of sleep in bed.

That is why I could confidently now answer "no" to Pollux's last poll.


----------



## brettprevans (2/3/11)

..'$x to good home'... 
Do people not get that 'to a good home' is if something is free? Not 'I'll only sell u something if it's going to a good home'. Be honest, u couldn't care less if it's a good home or not so long as they pay u. Why write it. It's just silly.

I need to get some yeasts going and ferment some beer.


----------



## Dave70 (2/3/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> ..'$x to good home'...
> Do people not get that 'to a good home' is if something is free? Not 'I'll only sell u something if it's going to a good home'. Be honest, u couldn't care less if it's a good home or not so long as they pay u. Why write it. It's just silly.



Is this why you always see handwritten signs like 'kittens, free to good home'?


----------



## argon (2/3/11)

Some work i just completed for Isaac Regional Council. Not the website... just the concepts and drawings. Feel free to submit a vote.

Some pretty important stuff in regards to the Mining sector and associated regional communities. Could have big implications all around Australia.


----------



## Pollux (3/3/11)

So I bought a Kinect for my Xbox360 yesterday and got some fitness program called Your Shape:Fitness Evolved today....


The orientation was enough to kill me, and to think I used to walk to work at a decent speed (7km/h) 18 months ago....


----------



## Dave70 (4/3/11)

My wife rolled up to Borders bookstore to use a $50 gift card we'd been given at Christmas time only to be informed that they are now in receivership and due to the branch being a franchise, they are under no obligation to honor the card.
They will however match the credit dollar for dollar if you spend the money - in order to 'save their business' as the store manager told her. 

What they are saying is all holders of credit against Borders are 'unsecured creditors' and I suspect banking on the fact that most will not be arsed to take it any further.

Well, we've been in small business long enough and sued enough people to get paid to know how the system works. And it _never _favors the creditor.
But it should never stop you from trying.

In the normal run of things, we never shop at Borders due to the ridiculous pricing. 'Oh, but online sales are killing us' - yeah? cry me a ******* river - move with the times or get out, but don't attempt to lumber the innocent customers with your debt because you cant read the signs.

I say this is dirty pool.
**** you Borders.
I'm suing..


----------



## browndog (4/3/11)

Dave70 said:


> My wife rolled up to Borders bookstore to use a $50 gift card we'd been given at Christmas time only to be informed that they are now in receivership and due to the branch being a franchise, they are under no obligation to honor the card.
> They will however match the credit dollar for dollar if you spend the money - in order to 'save their business' as the store manager told her.
> 
> What they are saying is all holders of credit against Borders are 'unsecured creditors' and I suspect banking on the fact that most will not be arsed to take it any further.
> ...



What arseholes, I would have just pinched a $50 book and left the gift card on the counter.

-BD


----------



## Silo Ted (4/3/11)

When secured creditors would be lucky to see 30% of their debts settled, it's highly unlikely that gift cards will be honoured. The taxman will get all that he's owed, followed by employee benefits/salaries, then the administrators chunk, followed by maor creditors that lodge a claim with the receivers. 

Throw it in the bin, for something that was a gift anyway, its not worth the stress that this will cause you and your family to fight it. You could spend that $50 that they offered to price/voucher match from your own pocket over at the Book Depository or Amazon, end up with the same value's worth that $100 gets you at Borders, and support the growing trend of e-business so it stays around for the forseeable future. 

Plus, Book Depository has more brewing publications


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/11)

Dave70 said:


> My wife rolled up to Borders bookstore to use a $50 gift card we'd been given at Christmas time only to be informed that they are now in receivership and due to the branch being a franchise, they are under no obligation to honor the card.
> They will however match the credit dollar for dollar if you spend the money - in order to 'save their business' as the store manager told her.
> 
> What they are saying is all holders of credit against Borders are 'unsecured creditors' and I suspect banking on the fact that most will not be arsed to take it any further.
> ...


Way to keep up with news. It's almost a month old news. What ur describing it's stock standard practice for receivership in fact its law to look after secured creditors first. 

There is much more to it than online sales. A heap more. Does no one read the AFR ot study economics/finance anymore?

Not to say I don't sympathize. It sucks for u. But look at bright side, they could yell u to **** off completely. At least they are matching.


----------



## Dave70 (4/3/11)

^^ It's also standard practice to inform unsecured creditors when the company goes into receivership, where was my yellow envelope, eh?
To be honest, I could care less about fifty dollars worth of books from ******* Borders - which probably amounts to a bargin bin special and an issue of Beer & Brewer magazine.
But I'm a petty man in many ways and shall have my revenge.

Therefore I shall be affixing a Groucho Marx style disguise and putting BD's plan into action, or at least spilling a thermos of black coffee on some encyclopedia's..


----------



## Cocko (4/3/11)

Do this:


----------



## WarmBeer (5/3/11)

Whatever happened to Boobiedazzler?


----------



## Pollux (5/3/11)

This is one hell of an interesting reuse of a fire extinguisher...


----------



## argon (5/3/11)

Just got a beer from the royal hotel in Perth. They brew a few of their own.
"I'll have the ipa. Is it an English or American ipa?"
"ummm... It's from Margaret river"
Bwahahaha!!!


----------



## Pennywise (6/3/11)

argon said:


> Just got a beer from the royal hotel in Perth. They brew a few of their own.
> "I'll have the ipa. Is it an English or American ipa?"
> "ummm... It's from Margaret river"
> Bwahahaha!!!



:blink:


----------



## brettprevans (7/3/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Whatever happened to Boobiedazzler?


Hopefully he Buggered off to a differant forum to give them rhe shits...aftersll we've got speedie whose enough of a fkn toss for several forums


----------



## WarmBeer (7/3/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Hopefully he Buggered off to a differant forum to give them rhe shits...aftersll we've got speedie whose enough of a fkn toss for several forums


Agreed, wtf was I thinking, daring to summon the evil one by intoning it's name?

I may possibly have been just a little bit hammered


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/11)

Turbo Prop aircraft are making a comeback.


----------



## Dave70 (8/3/11)

*"Turboprops tend to have an image of being less modern or less comfortable*."

That's cos its reality.
I spose there's some nostalgic attraction to be had for some.


Ahh...what ever happened to the majestic airship gliding serenely through the clouds, motors gently humming away whilst the gents enjoyed a fine cigar and snifter of brandy in the smoking room?

That's the way of the future..


----------



## Bizier (8/3/11)

I wanted to post this after Bradbrew's post in What's in The Glass:
_
It's like looking into the eye of a duck..._


----------



## earle (9/3/11)

Bizier said:


> I wanted to post this after Bradbrew's post in What's in The Glass:
> _
> It's like looking into the eye of a duck..._



Hey, thats me


----------



## Yob (9/3/11)

this should be the AHB themesong :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/11)

UGC - big country took a fkn hammering and wouldn't go down. No brains that guy. Like homer Simpson. He needs to loose some weight and do some arm cardio for resilience.


----------



## Pennywise (11/3/11)

The thread on water mechanics just gave me a headache, and I didn't even understand any of it, at all. ha, time for a beer


----------



## Katherine (11/3/11)

I have not had a beer in 2 months.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/3/11)

Katie said:


> I have not had a beer in 2 months.




Bloody hell. I've got a cold and haven't had a beer since last Saturday and I thought that was a ridiculous length of time.


----------



## goomboogo (11/3/11)

Katie said:


> I have not had a beer in 2 months.



Just another 7 months to go then.


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/11)

Katie said:


> I have not had a beer in 2 months.





goomboogo said:


> Just another 7 months to go then.


is that KT girl? Or just back on the G&Ts?


----------



## Goofinder (13/3/11)

Qantas Club in Adelaide now has Coopers Sparkling available (and Fat Yak).

Still not as good as Perth with LCPA on tap.


----------



## argon (14/3/11)

Goofinder said:


> Qantas Club in Adelaide now has Coopers Sparkling available (and Fat Yak).
> 
> Still not as good as Perth with LCPA on tap.



Perth and Freeo are truly great (as a Brisbane tourist at least) loved walking into just about any pub and getting at least 1 LC on tap.

Was at the Rose and Crown (half hour from perth) on Monday of last week and they had LCPA, LCBA, LC Pilsner and LC Rogers all at the same bar... That's the way it should be.


----------



## argon (14/3/11)

Weve been having some trouble with a local cat attacking our 2 housecats. Couple of pretty bad injuries and some big vet bills to one of our cats. Vet tells its defensive wounds or from trying to run away. The cat occasionally comes up onto out deck chasing our cats and sometimes attacks them there too. 

Last night, before going to bed I close the cat flap and keep it on entry only, as one was still out eating and so they cant get out at night.

So 2am this morning I here a bit of fighting outside. I get up expecting to see the local cat running back down the stairs nope its inside and cant get out. My 2 cats have runoff to the bedrooms, and this things is going nuts running around the living room trying to get out. Running into the windows, headbutting the glass like a startled bird, just about climbing up the walls, making a huge racket. I didnt want to try and grab it as I reckon I would have just about got ripped to shreds. So I let the thing out hoping it will be too freaked out to come back. Was crazy shit at 2am!

Next time Ill try and catch it, take it to the vet, find the owners and hand them some vet bills.


----------



## bum (14/3/11)

argon said:


> I didnt want to try and grab it as I reckon I would have just about got ripped to shreds.


Yeah, smart move. A cornered, frightened cat isn't something I'd mess with if I didn't have to.


Cue: tough dudes saying tough things that they'd threaten to bash you over if you said them about a dog...


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/3/11)

You should have thrown a bag of grain at it.


----------



## Pollux (14/3/11)

A freaked out cat is never an easy catch........

Best hope would be to try and be fast at throwing a washing basket/upturned bin over it and leaving it to settle the **** down....


----------



## argon (14/3/11)

yeah i took a wide birth from him, he was definitely too freaked out to herd up. Was making some great cracking headbutt noises against the windows.

I'm thinking maybe next time keep the cat flap on entry only, make sure my cats are inside, then place the cat cage hard up against the cat flap, so that if he enters he'll be caught in the cage... although i reckon cats are way too smart for that.


----------



## nathanR (14/3/11)

I can suggest some rat traps just make sure you cats are inside at the time and place them around the back of the house 

the cat wont come back for seconds


----------



## bum (14/3/11)

Objectivity? 

**** THAT - I'VE DRUNK THE BLOKE'S BEER!!!


----------



## jyo (15/3/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> UGC - big country took a fkn hammering and wouldn't go down. No brains that guy. Like homer Simpson. He needs to loose some weight and do some arm cardio for resilience.



He's a big-arsed meat head! I thought it was going to be lights out in the first round.... UGC- Ultimate Gut Championship


----------



## jonocarroll (15/3/11)

Goofinder said:


> Qantas Club in Adelaide now has Coopers Sparkling available (and Fat Yak).
> 
> Still not as good as Perth with LCPA on tap.


I've been in there once... on my bosses account - why did I not know there was an entire city of free drinks in there? I've been sitting with the masses all this time when there's free beer, food, and comfy couches. Such a waste. However, even with the reasonable amount of travel I do, it's probably not worth me signing up.



argon said:


> We've been having some trouble with a local cat attacking our 2 housecats. <snip>


We've got that problem, except our cat is now marking territory left, right, and bloody-well everywhere.

I once had one of my cats (big cat, took on dogs in fights) come home absolutely covered in blood, eye membrane covered over, limping - took him to the vet pretty quick. The response from the vet - your cat is both a tough guy, and a sook.... it's not his blood.  

A trapped cat is one thing - we once walked in the open front door to realise that we were now standing between a large dog that had somehow wandered in to a strange house, and the only available exit...


----------



## jonocarroll (15/3/11)

I think I've found the perfect solution to my internet troubles. Create a browser bookmark with the following location property [remove the sanitised space in javascript]:

java script:var%20s%20=%20document.createElement('script');s.type='text/javascript';document.body.appendChild(s);s.src='http://erkie.github.com/asteroids.min.js';void(0);

Whenever I dislike something on a page, I can now just click the bookmark link and deal with irritating posters as I see fit





Alternatively, and also very cool:

java script:var%20i,s,ss=['http://kathack.com/js/kh.js','http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.1/jquery.min.js'];for(i=0;i!=ss.length;i++){s=document.createElement('script');s.src=ss_;document.body.appendChild(s);}void(0);_


----------



## Silo Ted (15/3/11)

You blanked out the link buttons to mexican donkey porn & MILF BBL threesomes on that screenshot of your browser window :lol:


----------



## Muggus (15/3/11)

Why does the last glass of Hefeweizen from a blown keg have to taste the nicest!!!? :chug:


----------



## jonocarroll (15/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> You blanked out the link buttons to mexican donkey porn & MILF BBL threesomes on that screenshot of your browser window :lol:


Only because they both said 'Admin Login'... h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/11)

Www.baconfreak.com :icon_drool2: 

But no shipping to australia 


----------



## Dave70 (16/3/11)

BrewMate informs me I need 125g of sugar to bulk prime 19l of Weizen to attain a C02 of around 3.6 to 4.5.

Dose that sound about right?


----------



## Pennywise (16/3/11)

Max brewing temp? Serving temp?


----------



## Dave70 (16/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> Max brewing temp? Serving temp?



17deg

ooooooooo....round 3deg I reckon..


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/11)

Dave70 said:


> 17deg
> 
> ooooooooo....round 3deg I reckon..


Why serve it so cold? U kill half the taste. 
Also There is a bulk priming wiki article that u might want take a look at. Why you'd doubt brewmate but trust any old persons opinion on here baffles me a little


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Why you'd doubt brewmate but trust any old persons opinion on here baffles me a little



I'm sure Pennywise isn't _that _old. Not as old as BribieG :lol: 

Dave, I just bottled a 20L batch fermented at 20c, going for 3 volumes and I worked the dex out to be 170 grams. So yours sounds close enough.


----------



## Pennywise (16/3/11)

Hey, I'm not just any old person right! If anything I'm some c**t, that bloke or him, got it :lol:


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)




----------



## Dave70 (16/3/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Why serve it so cold? U kill half the taste.
> Also There is a bulk priming wiki article that u might want take a look at. Why you'd doubt brewmate but trust any old persons opinion on here baffles me a little



What can I say?

A - I like cold beer (and I figure it'll jump a few deg once it hits the glass anyway)

B - I'm a fucken people person and a neo luddite I guess.


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

Did you use the search engine ?


----------



## Dave70 (16/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Did you use the search engine ?



I only use that when my airlock stops bubbling.


----------



## Pennywise (16/3/11)

Search engine's should only be used to pull dead kittens out of airlocks, not to jump start a broken airlock. You people know nothing


----------



## schooey (16/3/11)

Lowlifes stealing $60 from a 101 year old woman...cancer is too good for those scum... :angry:


----------



## Lecterfan (16/3/11)

Bridge Road Celtic Red Ale. WTF were they thinking? I found it to be an extremely unpleasant beer - and I usually love the style. Some strange hop and yeast business going on there. It improved marginally as it warmed up, but went from being horrendous to merely dreadful. Then I followed it with a stubby of their pale ale which was a gusher...didn't taste infected (didn't taste very good though), maybe nucleation points in the bottle (fancy words that I don't really understand)?

Regardless, my bridge road experiment was somewhat of a dissappointment.

And I won't start ranting about the f*ckwit in the new Range Rover on the way back from Melbourne.


----------



## Pennywise (18/3/11)

Well, I was planning on doing 2 brews this weekend. But 2 books just showed up that I know will stop me from doing so, Chris White's Yeast, & Eric Warner's German Wheat Beer. And I'm still reading (1/3rd the way through) Brew Like A Monk, which is an effin great book for more background info on Trappist beers. Sigh


----------



## Lecterfan (18/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> Well, I was planning on doing 2 brews this weekend. But 2 books just showed up that I know will stop me from doing so, Chris White's Yeast, & Eric Warner's German Wheat Beer. And I'm still reading (1/3rd the way through) Brew Like A Monk, which is an effin great book for more background info on Trappist beers. Sigh




Haha. I got "Yeast" on Wednesday, and regardless of all the things I'm doing wrong I'm having a crack at a TTLL type thing on Sunday.

You are a more dedicated brewer than me if you won't brew again until you can meet all the specified/optimal conditions listed in the literature!!! I doff my hat and quaff my beer to you Sir!


----------



## Pennywise (19/3/11)

Up at 6 just to get a sneaky one in. Forgot it was gonna be fuckin pitch black outside, have to wait till light anyway, Midas well clean out the mash tun from last week, lol.

Edit: last week, not lady week. Stupid phone

Edit edit: wow, only 7 on-line, must be early :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (19/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> Well, I was planning on doing 2 brews this weekend. But 2 books just showed up that I know will stop me from doing so, Chris White's Yeast, & Eric Warner's German Wheat Beer. And I'm still reading (1/3rd the way through) Brew Like A Monk, which is an effin great book for more background info on Trappist beers. Sigh


Make sure u add your review of tge books to tge wiki thread on brewing books. I don't think yeast has been reviewed yet. I'm tempted to get it myself

In fact I need to do something about my yeasts. I've got 6 empty kegs, and 7 cubes waiting for me to get yeast ready to pitch


----------



## Pennywise (19/3/11)

Will do cm2


----------



## brettprevans (19/3/11)

I fkn hate iPhone. All my 'the' turn out to be 'tge'

On the bright side the 100% brettC cider rocks arse. I'm thinking of calling it Desert Dragon. Dry and has a hit like a dragons tail.


----------



## jlm (19/3/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> I fkn hate iPhone. All my 'the' turn out to be 'tge'
> 
> On the bright side the 100% brettC cider rocks arse. I'm thinking of calling it Desert Dragon. Dry and has a hit like a dragons tail.



I was actually just going to ask about that...... how long was the ferment? Moving interstate at the end of the year but feel the need to put the glass carboys to work with something that doesn't need a whole year. You never know, tge could become the new rice gulls.


----------



## Silo Ted (19/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> Will do cm2



You had better. Or else. 

Also, please scan each page, convert to a .pdf file so we can engage in reading the book illegally !


----------



## brettprevans (20/3/11)

jlm said:


> I was actually just going to ask about that...... how long was the ferment? Moving interstate at the end of the year but feel the need to put the glass carboys to work with something that doesn't need a whole year. You never know, tge could become the new rice gulls.


It was fermenting for a good 6-8 weeks. But I was also feeding it some sugars to bring up the alc. It is about 6.3%, so the ferment took a little longer and the brettC just keeps chewing away at it.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (20/3/11)

DLD sold out in 5 minutes. 3 Floyds must be very very happy - hope to se something like this amount of interest in craft beers in australia sometime soon.....


----------



## jlm (20/3/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> It was fermenting for a good 6-8 weeks. But I was also feeding it some sugars to bring up the alc. It is about 6.3%, so the ferment took a little longer and the brettC just keeps chewing away at it.


Cheers. Will put something similar together this week. Shit, that means I'll have to bottle the FRA. 3 months is enough procrastination i 'spose.


----------



## schooey (20/3/11)

Ben o'donohues show on ch7 atm...he's talking about meeting a German master brewer in Canberra, wonder if it's Zierholz? Should be worth a watch..


----------



## petesbrew (20/3/11)

Using up a left over Mex Cerveza can to stock up brews while I wait for the last of the summer temps to go.
Tasted it and I can really detect "kit twang" now. That or my use of homemade candi sugar didn't help.


----------



## Pennywise (21/3/11)

I know what you mean, I have 2 cans in the brew pantry and I honestly don't think I'll ever use them now. Damn AG, why do you have to be soooo good?


----------



## Leigh (21/3/11)

I always searched the shelves for the "newest" cans, and kept them in the fridge at home...rarely got the kit "twang".


----------



## petesbrew (21/3/11)

Actually these cans are pretty well in date - bought when Woolies got out of the KnK game.
It's just me getting lazy with recipes.


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/11)




----------



## bum (21/3/11)

Completely different? Seems all too familiar around these parts to me.


----------



## Bribie G (22/3/11)

No, in Melbourne the police would have shot them. 
In QLD the police would have tasered them
In NSW the one in the pink hat would be Kinnealy


----------



## argon (22/3/11)

had to bottle the left overs after kegging a double batch... geez i hate bottling. It was the first time using the larger kettle and got a couple of litres more than expected into cubes, so now i have to go and scale back all my recipes by 4L. PITA, but at least i won't have to bottle again.

Also this morning walking to the bus, had to help a lady pick up her dead cat that had been hit by a car overnight. Was messy stuff. She was pretty upset, so had to help her out. Excellent start to the day.


----------



## .DJ. (22/3/11)

Saw Eddie Vedder at State theatre on Sunday night... and happened to have a fellow AHB'er sitting begind me!


OMFG!

A stage, a man and a guitar...

The man is pure genius...


----------



## Silo Ted (22/3/11)

Big night Sunday in Sydney for '90's rock it seems. 

I was across town at the Hordern checking out Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## Pennywise (22/3/11)

Hangin' for my holidays, 6 days of nothing but nothing.


----------



## Leigh (22/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> Hangin' for my holidays, 6 days of nothing but nothing.



Surely there'd be some brewing scheduled?


----------



## MitchDudarko (22/3/11)

DAMNIT!!! I just broke my 4th hydrometer. Refractometer on it's way from Ross as we speak.


----------



## Muggus (22/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Big night Sunday in Sydney for '90's rock it seems.
> 
> I was across town at the Hordern checking out Stone Temple Pilots.


I'll be seeing them up here in Newcastle on Thursday night. Looking forward to a 15 minute "walk" to the gig. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bribie G (22/3/11)

New competition: 

First prize: one week visit to the 

Second prize: two weeks visit to the Azerbaijan Music Festival

go for it


----------



## philw (22/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> Hangin' for my holidays, 6 days of nothing but nothing.



is that all, 

I am off at the moment and don't get back to work until the 27/6  :icon_cheers:


----------



## Dave70 (24/3/11)

Is this a misprint or do I need glasses?

http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_35014/chimay-blue

$8.99 per pack of twelve?

Do you think if I print the page out and roll up to DM's they'll honor it..


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/3/11)

Dave70 said:


> Is this a misprint or do I need glasses?
> 
> http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_35014/chimay-blue
> 
> ...



Well it does seem to be inline with their desire to sell other beers below cost.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Airgead (24/3/11)

Dave70 said:


> Is this a misprint or do I need glasses?
> 
> http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_35014/chimay-blue
> 
> ...



I think what they MEAN is $8.95 each when bought in a pack of 12. What they SAY is $8.95 per pack of 12.

Legally bound to honour it too.. unless they have posted one of those "we apologise but the product advertised..." corrections at the store.


----------



## Silo Ted (24/3/11)

You should take two print offs. The first one being for White Stage, which states "$13.99 per pack of 12 / $2.99 per bottle". Ask them to clarify that this is the absolute fact, and that they will honour this price because it's listed on their website as up-tp date reference to customers. 

Then screw up the A4 page and produce the Blue Chimay that says, in the same wording as the Stag page that they just agreed to .. "$8.99 per pack of 12" 

Damn if my car wasnt in the workshop I would give this a go today. Who's going to be the first to have a crack at scoring some 75 cent bottles of trappist ?


----------



## Dave70 (24/3/11)

Airgead said:


> I think what they MEAN is $8.95 each when bought in a pack of 12. What they SAY is $8.95 per pack of 12.
> 
> Legally bound to honour it too.. unless they have posted one of those "we apologise but the product advertised..." corrections at the store.



Well apart from the *Spot a mistake* option, this bit from the 'Terms and conditions' sound's like a get out of jail free card.
*
Website Content

The materials (including all software) and services at this site are provided "as is" without warranties of any kind including warranties or merchantability, fitness for a particular purpose, or non-infringement of intellectual property. Dan Murphy's obligations with respect to its products and services are governed solely by the agreements under which they are provided and nothing on this Site should be construed to alter such agreements.

Dan Murphy's further does not warrant the accuracy and completeness of the materials, information or services at this Site.

Dan Murphy's may make changes to the materials and services at this Site, or to the products and services described in them, at any time without notice. The materials and services at this Site may be out of date, and Dan Murphy's makes no commitment to update the materials and services at this Site.

Information published at this Site may refer to products, programs or services that are not available in your country. Consult your local Dan Murphy's business contact for information regarding the products and services that may be available to you. Applicable law may not allow the exclusion of implied warranties, so this exclusion may not apply to you. *


Bugger em... I'm gonna try it on anyway..


----------



## earle (24/3/11)

Seems to be fixed now. Someone must have clicked on the spot the mistake button and told them. <_<


----------



## jonocarroll (24/3/11)

earle said:


> Seems to be fixed now. Someone must have clicked on the spot the mistake button and told them. <_<


I'm still seeing a good price...





Point it out to them, and if they don't honor it (likely) suggest a very reasonable consolation price... $2 each? That case price is also quite decent to begin with.


----------



## Silo Ted (24/3/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> That case price is also quite decent to begin with.



Wouldnt the case price also be an error... $4 each for Chimay seems a lot cheaper than what I have paid for singles in the past.


----------



## Pollux (24/3/11)

Damn, would be handy if you could order online at the price.....


On the topic of dirt cheapness......Has anyone heard of Chery Motors??? They are the latest company to start export from China. They don't look too bad on paper, particuarly the J11 2WD SUV thing, @ $19,990 driveaway it is an interesting idea..

http://www.cherymotors.com.au/default.asp?...le&ID=21793


----------



## Dave70 (24/3/11)

Pollux said:


> Damn, would be handy if you could order online at the price.....
> 
> 
> On the topic of dirt cheapness......Has anyone heard of Chery Motors??? They are the latest company to start export from China. They don't look too bad on paper, particuarly the J11 2WD SUV thing, @ $19,990 driveaway it is an interesting idea..
> ...




I think China is secretly trying to cull the worlds population with its vehicles..


----------



## Pollux (24/3/11)

They have improved a bit since then...


----------



## petesbrew (24/3/11)

Pollux said:


> Damn, would be handy if you could order online at the price.....
> 
> 
> On the topic of dirt cheapness......Has anyone heard of Chery Motors??? They are the latest company to start export from China. They don't look too bad on paper, particuarly the J11 2WD SUV thing, @ $19,990 driveaway it is an interesting idea..
> ...


I just don't get the 2WD SUV hype... why have a 4wd sized car that isn't a 4WD? Sure you can see over everyone elses roofs, but why?


----------



## Pollux (24/3/11)

I want a 4WD as we are considering a second child and due to my massive height not many cars allow a rearward facing seat behind me and thanks to the new laws our daughter has to be in a booster until she is 7 and she was able to kick the back of my seat when we had a commodore while the barina was being serviced (I sit rather reclined so my vision isn't impaired by the roof line).

Long story short, I need a car where I can sit in a much more upright position, this leaves SUVs and people movers. Given we live in the Inner West of Sydney and don't intend to go 4WDing any time soon why pay for the additional equipment which adds to fuel consumption and servicing costs if I have no need for it? I'd buy a 2WD version of an X-trail/CRV/Captiva if there was one.


----------



## argon (24/3/11)

I'm in the same boat, looking for a car with decent room for the "taller gent". Currently have a corolla that's fine, but with the second child on the way soon it'd be nice to have a touch more room. My old man's got a lexus 4wd. As nice as it is my head touches the internal lining of the roof and leg room's not great even all the way back. recently hired a Hyundai Imax when on holidays... loved it soo much room. It's now got me considering a people mover as the next car


----------



## WarmBeer (24/3/11)

Pollux said:


> I want a 4WD as we are considering a second child and due to my massive height not many cars allow a rearward facing seat behind me and thanks to the new laws our daughter has to be in a booster until she is 7 and she was able to kick the back of my seat when we had a commodore while the barina was being serviced (I sit rather reclined so my vision isn't impaired by the roof line).
> 
> Long story short, I need a car where I can sit in a much more upright position, this leaves SUVs and people movers. Given we live in the Inner West of Sydney and don't intend to go 4WDing any time soon why pay for the additional equipment which adds to fuel consumption and servicing costs if I have no need for it? I'd buy a 2WD version of an X-trail/CRV/Captiva if there was one.






argon said:


> I'm in the same boat, looking for a car with decent room for the "taller gent". Currently have a corolla that's fine, but with the second child on the way soon it'd be nice to have a touch more room. My old man's got a lexus 4wd. As nice as it is my head touches the internal lining of the roof and leg room's not great even all the way back. recently hired a Hyundai Imax when on holidays... loved it soo much room. It's now got me considering a people mover as the next car



Jeebus! Just how big are you guys?

I'm 190cm, and have no problems in a bog standard Crummodore.


----------



## schooey (24/3/11)

The trouble with the economy end of the 4WD and SUV market is the majority are designed and built in the Asian market, and you blokes just don't fit there... Even the Euro SUV's suffer massive blind spots and limited comfort if you aren't 5'10" and weigh 70-90kg. If you go for the American end of the market, I hope you have a money tree, but you will get the best ride, comfort wise, but will have to live with paying through the nose to drive an environmental clusterfuck...

Spare a weekend to go test driving is probably the best advice I can offer.... see what fits your sie and budget best


----------



## argon (24/3/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Jeebus! Just how big are you guys?
> 
> I'm 190cm, and have no problems in a bog standard Crummodore.



200cm



schooey said:


> snip... If you go for the American end of the market, I hope you have a money tree, but you will get the best ride, comfort wise, but will have to live with paying through the nose to drive an environmental clusterfuck...
> snip...



I wish... this what my brother drives... lives in Phoenix. Has four kids. Seats 7, plus a large storage area in the back... think Landcruiser size, then add a storage area on the back = big car. Such a nice car, fits in with what everyone else has. Would love to have one here, but stick out like dogs balls on a cat.


----------



## Pennywise (24/3/11)

Leigh said:


> Surely there'd be some brewing scheduled?



Yup, of course. Just finished a light APA, kegged and Amber Ale, tomorrow will be cracking some more grain for a Cal Com. Then if I have time I'll do one of my Vicbrew entries. Wish I could brew every day, but I'm sure my folks who are visiting will want to do something other than watch me brew :lol: Dad did say the house stinks while the mash was on  :lol:


----------



## Pollux (24/3/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Jeebus! Just how big are you guys?
> 
> I'm 190cm, and have no problems in a bog standard Crummodore.



I'm 190, but like to lean back to be able to see further ahead.......Most of the time you are driving the 2m ahead of you is technically the past by the time you react anyway.

I'd love a yank tank. One of the guys at work has a mid nineties Explorer, if not for the fact that it is going to be the missus driving the second car the most I'd get one myself.


----------



## schooey (24/3/11)

> I wish... this what my brother drives... lives in Phoenix....



...and pays about $2.90 for a gallon of 'gas'


----------



## tourist (24/3/11)

Pollux said:


> I'm 190, but like to lean back to be able to see further ahead.......Most of the time you are driving the 2m ahead of you is technically the past by the time you react anyway.


I'm intrigued.

So how much time does the extra recline buy you?
Given that the nose of the car is still in the same position, wouldn't you be better-off leaning forward as far as possible?
Can you put your logic in a diagram?
Is this a joke?


----------



## schooey (24/3/11)

I think Pollux maybe refferring to how far he can see up the road, given his height and therefore his angle of his view...by lowering his viewpoint just a few inches would equate to many more metres of view up the road...but maybe I'm way off


----------



## Pollux (24/3/11)

Schooey has hit the nail on the head. If I sit upright in most cars (it was worse in our old magna) then the sloping design of the roof cuts out my vision ahead. I don't need to see my bonnet while I'm driving, I know where it ends, and if I am in stop start traffic or squeezing into a tight parking spot I can always lean forward.

To give you an idea, even with my reclined positioned I sit in, if I use the sun visor (even in the completely rotated position against the glass) I actually can't see what colour traffic light is lit once I'm within roughly 20m of the intersection. As someone who doesn't watch the brake light of the car directly ahead but pays more attention to the one 3 or 4 cars up the height of the windscreen makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/3/11)

FFS why isn't the cricket on? Who gives a shit about eddie mcguire and his million dollar drop!


----------



## thelastspud (24/3/11)

A bit slow and dodgy with lots of adds but this will get you through the game
http://zonein.tv/1416656


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/3/11)

Cheers Brad my Spanish friend. but all i get is ads for dunny cleaner and hot russian brides. which even though is much more entertaining than eddie mcguire is still not as good as the cricket. probably a pigeon on the cable somewhere. it'll be on the tv in 10 minutes.

any how 200 posts... yay.

go punter.


----------



## tourist (24/3/11)

schooey said:


> I think Pollux maybe refferring to how far he can see up the road, given his height and therefore his angle of his view...by lowering his viewpoint just a few inches would equate to many more metres of view up the road...but maybe I'm way off


Right. Now I understand. I thought you meant that the extra tilt backwards improved your reaction time or something.

As you were...


----------



## marksfish (24/3/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> FFS why isn't the cricket on? Who gives a shit about eddie mcguire and his million dollar drop!




it is on foxtel, typical channel 9 abuse of the anti-syphoning laws.


----------



## petesbrew (25/3/11)

Three things to piss me off this morning: 
1 planned on bottling a Cerveza last night, and then found the gravity dropped another 2 points.
2 Someone took the pool car this morning - stuffing up my site visit (and convenient trip past Dave's HBS)
3. Problem with cockroaches on our desks on our whole floor. Building manager is a complete f##khead & has so far ignored it, saying that spraying in the kitchen is enough.

At least it's a friday, and my fridge is stocked.


----------



## argon (25/3/11)

lost 3 kg this week after a bit of an effort to do something about my ever growing waistline... i think i've found the answer to it... brew a couple of shit batches, <_< then i won't want to drink as much. 6 kegs in the fridge and only 1 i want to sample.


----------



## Katherine (25/3/11)

petesbrew said:


> Three things to piss me off this morning:
> 1 planned on bottling a Cerveza last night, and then found the gravity dropped another 2 points.
> 2 Someone took the pool car this morning - stuffing up my site visit (and convenient trip past Dave's HBS)
> 3. Problem with cockroaches on our desks on our whole floor. Building manager is a complete f##khead & has so far ignored it, saying that spraying in the kitchen is enough.
> ...




Well done... I have not had a beer in over a month 5 kilos down...

Beer is EVIL... lol!


----------



## petesbrew (25/3/11)

Katie said:


> Well done... I have not had a beer in over a month 5 kilos down...
> 
> Beer is EVIL... lol!


But evil tastes so good!
Well done Katie.

HR emailed earlier saying pest spraying is happening tonight - and I just wiped another cockroach off my glass


----------



## Leigh (25/3/11)

Have lost 4 inches off the waist in the last six months, with my beer intake increasing...


----------



## Lecterfan (27/3/11)

The hardest thing about reducing 2L of first runnings down to a delicious, intensely flavoured solidish goo is making sure that I don't actually eat it all out of the pan before adding it to the boil.

As for everyone's wight loss HUZZAH! I commend you all (unless of course the weight loss is unwanted and caused by something horrid).

I've lost all the easy weight and am now in the holding pattern of being perpetually 4kgs away from my ideal...

But back to the first runnings...mmmmm. Doing the exact same recipe as last weekend but with MO instead of GP so I can start to learn about these types of malts from my own beers rather than others'. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (27/3/11)

Lecterfan said:


> The hardest thing about reducing 2L of first runnings down to a delicious, intensely flavoured solidish goo is making sure that I don't actually eat it all out of the pan before adding it to the boil.
> 
> As for everyone's wight loss HUZZAH! I commend you all (unless of course the weight loss is unwanted and caused by something horrid).
> 
> ...



+1 on the gooey goodness. So tasty.... Let us know about the difference between MO, which I am yet to try. 
I wonder what it would be like on icecream.....


----------



## Lecterfan (27/3/11)

jyo said:


> +1 on the gooey goodness. So tasty.... Let us know about the difference between MO, which I am yet to try.
> I wonder what it would be like on icecream.....





Haha - between the reduced goo and the creamy 1469 mousse I don't know whether to brew it or just eat it all on the spot.

The brews I have tasted with MO (that I sampled from a fellow AHB member) were super malty...I've read that it is a really malty malt and that hops have a hard time getting past it...so it will be a nice comparison to the GP. There is only 7 days between the two of them so tasting in June/July will be interesting.

But yes, I will certainly let you know my perception/opinion of the difference... How is your last effort going down? Have you done the side-by-side?


----------



## jyo (27/3/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Haha - between the reduced goo and the creamy 1469 mousse I don't know whether to brew it or just eat it all on the spot.
> 
> The brews I have tasted with MO (that I sampled from a fellow AHB member) were super malty...I've read that it is a really malty malt and that hops have a hard time getting past it...so it will be a nice comparison to the GP. There is only 7 days between the two of them so tasting in June/July will be interesting.
> 
> But yes, I will certainly let you know my perception/opinion of the difference... How is your last effort going down? Have you done the side-by-side?



Sounds interesting, mate. I may have to get a sack next pay. 
Side-by-side this weekend coming, but I think I need to up my bitterness as the caramel is right up front, which I don't mind.... I'll let you know 
Cheers, John.


----------



## Lecterfan (27/3/11)

Top cropped 1469 pitched, fermenter in the ferment fridge, 4 longnecks emptied, 23L at 1.050 (higher than anticipated)...according to beersmith I hit %83 efficiency. My repeatability/consistency is shithouse but I am learning just a little bit more each time...


----------



## petesbrew (28/3/11)

Hit the lowest point last night. Felt like one last drink, didn't want to waste anything good in the fridge and thought "ah stuff it." - Filled my glass from the fermenter. 
Knk Cerveza, actually not half bad.


----------



## jyo (28/3/11)

Day off today, so lots of work to catch up such as reading 5 year old threads on AHB on yeast management and hop usage and designing my attempt at Belhaven's Twisted Thistle IPA for next Saturday brewnight. Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## drew9242 (28/3/11)

petesbrew said:


> Hit the lowest point last night. Felt like one last drink, didn't want to waste anything good in the fridge and thought "ah stuff it." - Filled my glass from the fermenter.
> Knk Cerveza, actually not half bad.



Haha, i wouldn't call it the lowest point. I love a pint out of the fermenter when ever i am kegging a beer.


----------



## earle (28/3/11)

I usually have a glass out of the fermenter when I'm bottling. Makes the job a little less irksome and added bonus of one less bottle.


----------



## Bribie G (28/3/11)

Should this mob change their name, after 60 years in the business?


----------



## goomboogo (28/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Should this mob change their name, after 60 years in the business?



No.


----------



## warra48 (28/3/11)

None of us one this forum are qualified to answer this one, except for BUM.
Bet he's the major shareholder.


----------



## schooey (28/3/11)

Sound like a bunch of arseholes to work for...

*boom-tish*


----------



## bum (28/3/11)

As if that's not the best name ever. How dare they even think of changing it!


----------



## marksfish (28/3/11)

it brings a new meaning to high tech shit


----------



## Lecterfan (29/3/11)

I was summarising a series of journal articles on non-conforming gender behaviours in childhood yesterday, and one of the researchers was Dr. Fagot. I shit you not. Ironic and unfortunate. Not sure if there is any affiliation with the aforementioned organisation.


----------



## petesbrew (29/3/11)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/brea...i-1226030032496

Bottle Bombs - you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Dave70 (29/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Should this mob change their name, after 60 years in the business?




No.

But there's a burger place near me that should probably think about it.

Their name is _*AKUNTA BURGER *_.


----------



## WarmBeer (29/3/11)

Dave70 said:


> No.
> 
> But there's a burger place near me that should probably think about it.
> 
> Their name is _*AKUNTA BURGER *_.


I'd eat that...


----------



## earle (29/3/11)

Specialise in fish burgers??


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/3/11)




----------



## Bribie G (30/3/11)

when I was working in a telemarketing centre doing carpet cleaning call outs we had pretty good software that did 'reverse searching' of white pages and would just go up and down a street at a time till we had done a suburb. Anyway in one Brisbane suburb was a Philip Dick living next door to a Wendy K. Crack. I wonder if they ever got together.


----------



## Pennywise (31/3/11)

You reckon their kids last names would be hyphenated?


----------



## schooey (31/3/11)

Farkin hell...

$ 1 AUD = $US 1.04 = 0.73....

Almost time to organise an AHB bulk buy on a US or Euro beer excursion!


----------



## argon (31/3/11)

If he got the right guys, then i reckon they should let him go free

Former rugby star charged over axe rampage


----------



## bum (31/3/11)

argon said:


> If he got the right guys, then i reckon they should let him go free
> 
> Former rugby star charged over axe rampage


I have heard that that two wrongs make a right.

Also, I would happily hand over the most serious duties of society to individuals with deeply vested interests and a complete lack of objectivity.

Knee-jerk reactions FTW!


----------



## Pennywise (1/4/11)

What's peoples thoughts on that new KFC burger?


----------



## Pollux (1/4/11)

I want one........That's all I can say until I get around to trying one.


I could eat one today, second double batch is on the boil and it's only 12:20..........Wish my urn could heat strike water faster though, I'd be done by now if it could.


----------



## Pennywise (1/4/11)

Pollux said:


> I want one........




My thought's exactly


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/4/11)

I heard about it when it was in the US (called the 'Double Down' there), and it looks interesting. I'll give one a go in the next few days.


----------



## schooey (1/4/11)

I saw it on an ad last night and thought... Yuck!

Just before I was hungry when I read this thread and I still thought yuck!...but now I want one

So I went and got one...

I still think Yuck! And wish I wasn't sucked in by the power of impulse hunger buying!! Damn you, No Topic posters!


----------



## bum (1/4/11)

I had one in the States and it was hideous. I expect the one here will be a tad different. It was swimming in some goopy cheese/sauce hybrid that I don't think would get past market testing here. I'll give it a crack.


----------



## Katherine (1/4/11)

Why are they making such a big deal about that burger, it couldnt be any worse then the tower or any other double burger less carbs anyhow. Still not having one though.


----------



## Katherine (1/4/11)

Im pretty sure AdamT posted one he made himself quite sometime ago on this THREAD.


----------



## Pollux (1/4/11)

Given I can eat a large double quarter pounder meal with a vanilla shake in place of the coke, this should be no problem.


----------



## bum (1/4/11)

Katie said:


> Im pretty sure AdamT posted one he made himself quite sometime ago on this THREAD.


And?


----------



## Katherine (1/4/11)

bum said:


> And?



just saying.. And?


----------



## bum (1/4/11)

So just business as usual then?


----------



## Pollux (1/4/11)

Katie, is your post missing a link to said thread??


----------



## argon (1/4/11)

I once ate 15 pieces of kfc (split a bucket with a mate who only managed 6 <_< ) ...and a small potato and gravy.

This couldn't be any worse, I'll give it a go one day.

For what it's worth, I felt "slippery" for the next few days.


----------



## bum (1/4/11)

bum said:


> I expect the one here will be a tad different. It was swimming in some goopy cheese/sauce hybrid that I don't think would get past market testing here.


I have just discovered that I was part right and potentially part wrong. Instead of the cheesy mess the local variation is BBQ sauce. Seems a strange choice to me (especially for the Zinger version) and I'll be asking for mine without it.


----------



## Lecterfan (1/4/11)

Stupid mistake for a newb AG brewer - bottled an amber ale four weeks ago. Tastes ok but a bit too sweet. Realised I hadn't used the beersmith tool to adjust for hop age as these were ancient Willamettes that had been vac sealed and kept cold that I bought from another user here. Ended up with approx 22 IBU instead of the targeted 35 IBU. Going to have to grit my teeth and drink that one as a desert beer or something - but them's the breaks.

Lesson for tomorrows batch: ADJUST AAU TO %3 D*CKHEAD!!!!


----------



## bum (1/4/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Lesson for tomorrows batch: ADJUST AAU TO %3 D*CKHEAD!!!!


My preferred mantra is 'fresh is best'.


----------



## Pennywise (1/4/11)

Been smashin' the beers tonight, can't get enough of this porter


----------



## bum (1/4/11)

Pennywise said:


> Been smashin' the beers tonight, can't get enough of this porter


Yeah, me too. Horrible maths exam today and I am too old to be doing maths exams - the logic solution? Rapid AIPAs.


----------



## Pennywise (4/4/11)

How the hell?


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/4/11)

I like the headlines under it, as if "well, you'll read this- check this other shit out!"



> Cannibal jailed for life
> Aussie wins hot date with Charlie Sheen
> Coles goes for Woolworths' jugular
> Ban on naughty corner, Easter parades
> Sophie's 10th birthday wish to be 'normal'


----------



## Pollux (4/4/11)

Going with hit the accelerator instead of the brake while parking in a spot adjacent to the edge......It happens quite commonly from what I've read...


----------



## WarmBeer (4/4/11)

Airbags and modern materials working against Darwin's natural selection for strengthening the gene pool.


----------



## Pennywise (4/4/11)

Agreed, some people should be left to their own devices, for obvious reasons


----------



## warra48 (4/4/11)

This is worth a look!! Note it is not just 360, it is 360 at every latitude...try going up or down!

Click on the pictures, and when they come up, click again and drag your mouse in any direction and the picture will give you a 360 view --- Amazing Photography!!!

PICTURE NUMBER 1 utah1

PICTURE NUMBER 2 utah2

PICTURE NUMBER 3 utah3

PICTURE NUMBER 4 utah4

PICTURE NUMBER 5 utah5


----------



## Pollux (4/4/11)

The concept isn't too new, been used in house ads for a while, but that's the first time I've seen it done in a setting like those shots. Decent quality shots too.


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/4/11)

Here's a gallery with pics of the carpark accident.


----------



## petesbrew (4/4/11)

Nice effort, I'd be getting those photos framed if I was her.

somehow, I don't think my excel would survive the drop.


----------



## argon (4/4/11)

Isn't that one of the stunts in Grand Theft Auto IV??


----------



## petesbrew (4/4/11)

argon said:


> Isn't that one of the stunts in Grand Theft Auto IV??


I bet it all happened in slo mo for her too.


----------



## schooey (4/4/11)

I think I might have made a mistake today... on another impulse buy, I bought a Hyosung GT650S.

I don't usually buy anything el-cheapo brand, throw away quality... not even bread :blink:

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut... I needed a shitter to ride while I wait out my bike 'Ls' and 'Ps'. Hope I don't regret it... :blink:


----------



## browndog (4/4/11)

schooey said:


> I think I might have made a mistake today... on another impulse buy, I bought a Hyosung GT650S.
> 
> I don't usually buy anything el-cheapo brand, throw away quality... not even bread :blink:
> 
> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut... I needed a shitter to ride while I wait out my bike 'Ls' and 'Ps'. Hope I don't regret it... :blink:



Schooey, I've heard bad things about those bikes about the plastics and switches being really el-cheapo, use it, abuse it and then get rid of it mate.

-BD


----------



## schooey (4/4/11)

browndog said:


> ...use it, abuse it and then get rid of it mate.
> 
> -BD



Heh... ok! But only because you said so, BD...


----------



## browndog (4/4/11)

Talk of the new KFC burger reminded me of a fast food joint in America that takes a different approach to fast food The Heart Attack Grill A burger to die for.

-BD


----------



## Leigh (5/4/11)

Is it just me, or does anybody else find it a little ironic that todays "safety conscious" troll has an avatar of a baby smoking?


----------



## Pennywise (5/4/11)

I have just recieved a $100 coles/myer card from my employer. So it's only fair to say that I'll be enjoying quite a few different beers tonight. Lucky I don't drink Fosters hey


----------



## Pennywise (5/4/11)

Grabbed a bottle if Henninger (among others) cause a few on here reckon it's a fair drop for what it is. Apart from the diacetyl it's ok. Would I buy it again? Yeah I reckon I would, it kinda fits the beer and at least it's got a bit of malt coming through. At 4 clams a bottle I won't complain.

Grabbed the last bottle of Maudite as well, noice one Shane


----------



## schooey (5/4/11)

Picked up the Hyosung today...man it's been too long since I've been on a bike! For a 650 V Twin, it packs a bit of punch...gave it a bit of kick in the guts at the lights and it almost got interested in lifting the front wheel with a bloke of my size on it. Hope I'm still as impressed on day 365 as I am on day 1


----------



## Lecterfan (6/4/11)

Trying to read Habermas, got distracted by the persistant appearance of the "white wings" thread. 5 pages later - how am I to go back to Habermas now?




Oddly enough I feel like eating a cake then getting drunk....daylight savings means that 10am now is really the equivalent of Friday 4pm doesn't it?


----------



## Pennywise (6/4/11)

I would have thought so


----------



## argon (6/4/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Trying to read Habermas, got distracted by the persistant appearance of the "white wings" thread.




Why is it that if they want the trolling to stop they persist in posting in those threads? Counterintuitive.


----------



## drew9242 (6/4/11)

argon said:


> Why is it that if they want the trolling to stop they persist in posting in those threads? Counterintuitive.




They must sercretly like having a bit of a biff on the net. Well thats what i reckon.


----------



## Lecterfan (8/4/11)

Ok, so perusing beersmith and comparing to my taste buds I have two main problems so far: underestimating my efficiency has led to beers with the whole bu:gu at a lower ratio than I want ( - if I've read it correctly, leading to too much malt, not enough bitterness) - on top of that my homegrown hops and some older hops I have been using for bittering are all at a lower AAU than what I used on beermsith.

Fark. Anyway, it's all drinkable, nicer than my older brews and certainly very valuable lesson(s).


----------



## argon (9/4/11)

funny stuff


----------



## brettprevans (10/4/11)

I haven't done anything brew related in at least 6 weeks and hadn't been on tge forum for 3. Damn work. Anyways I took a couple cubes out on Thursday with tge idea to pitch today. Grab a bottle of slurry out of the fridge twist the lid open and... BANG. Fkn slurry everywhere over the kitchen. All over tge clean dishes etc. Obviously that beer/slurry had another few gravity points left. At least the bottle didn't blow up. Goes to show what an animal pacman is. Even refrigerated at no more than 8C it's continued to slowly chew on this ale. 

Welcome back to brewing.


----------



## petesbrew (11/4/11)

Found a trail of ants crawling up and through the thread of my coopers fermenter yesterday. Thankfully the beer still tastes good.
Previously found a wasp in the mash tun (post sparge), and a skink drinking some spilt framboise off the garage floor. That little bugger wasn't phased by me working nearby.

What animal will my brewery attract next?


----------



## Pennywise (11/4/11)

I'm always finding ants & shit in my mashtun, they just get a good sparging to get some protiens for the yeast :lol: That skinks got good taste, prolly wasn't phased cause it was drunk :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (11/4/11)

Pennywise said:


> I'm always finding ants & shit in my mashtun, they just get a good sparging to get some protiens for the yeast :lol: That skinks got good taste, prolly wasn't phased cause it was drunk :lol:


It was pretty funny, he was just hanging there in the middle of the garage, tongue calmly lapping up the drops. I'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/4/11)

petesbrew said:


> Found a trail of ants crawling up and through the thread of my coopers fermenter yesterday. Thankfully the beer still tastes good.
> Previously found a wasp in the mash tun (post sparge), and a skink drinking some spilt framboise off the garage floor. That little bugger wasn't phased by me working nearby.
> 
> What animal will my brewery attract next?



And so goes the story of how 'Little Creatures' got it's name....

Cheers SJ


----------



## argon (11/4/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> And so goes the story of how 'Little Creatures' got it's name....
> 
> Cheers SJ



I thought the "Little Creatures" are the yeast... or so i was led to believe


----------



## Pollux (11/4/11)

It's eerily silent here........The little one has lost her voice for the first time in her 4 year life......She's very confused but at least seems to be understanding that she needs to rest it...


----------



## argon (11/4/11)

Couple of nights ago someone came onto our property in the middle of the night and ransacked the inside of the car parked under the house, not enclosed... 2 of the doors were left wide open and nothing was missing, small change still in the tray (maybe $5 worth), CDs in the centre console... but stuff thrown about everywhere. Weird. I think they even left something behind. A size 18 cardigan. 

I reckon it was a few local kids... Wife reckons it may have been an eldery neighbour going senile. Very strange. 

The kegerator is down stairs under the house and now I feel a little on edge going down there.


----------



## Pollux (11/4/11)

Take a shovel with you............

Our neighbour had not one, but both his cars stolen from the street outside here in the last week.......Either someone doesn't like him, or they rate a 10yo corolla a better steal than my 2010 Barina....


----------



## goomboogo (11/4/11)

argon said:


> Couple of nights ago someone came onto our property in the middle of the night and ransacked the inside of the car parked under the house, not enclosed... 2 of the doors were left wide open and nothing was missing, small change still in the tray (maybe $5 worth), CDs in the centre console... but stuff thrown about everywhere. Weird. I think they even left something behind. A size 18 cardigan.
> 
> I reckon it was a few local kids... Wife reckons it may have been an eldery neighbour going senile. Very strange.
> 
> The kegerator is down stairs under the house and now I feel a little on edge going down there.



They left a cardigan behind. Have another look in the car. If you find any underwear it will confirm my suspicion of what really went on in your vehicle.


----------



## argon (11/4/11)

goomboogo said:


> They left a cardigan behind. Have another look in the car. If you find any underwear it will confirm my suspicion of what really went on in your vehicle.


 :lol: :lol: i think there's a name for that isn't there? There's a baby seat in the back and toys and all sorts in the back, would be a tight squeeze... especially considering the cardigan was size 18!! 

That's really put me off now... considering some fat bird got railed in the back seat of my car
:icon_vomit:


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/4/11)

argon said:


> Couple of nights ago someone came onto our property in the middle of the night and ransacked the inside of the car parked under the house, not enclosed... 2 of the doors were left wide open and nothing was missing, small change still in the tray (maybe $5 worth), CDs in the centre console... but stuff thrown about everywhere. Weird. I think they even left something behind. A size 18 cardigan.
> 
> I reckon it was a few local kids... Wife reckons it may have been an eldery neighbour going senile. Very strange.
> 
> The kegerator is down stairs under the house and now I feel a little on edge going down there.



Weird, a very similar thing happened to me the other night. When i got in the car in the morning, noticed both the glove box and the center console were open, inside a bit messy (messier than usual), but nothing gone. Oakley sunnies still sitting on the passenger seat and all CD's accounted for. Maybe i don't look or sound as cool as i think..... <_< 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Silo Ted (11/4/11)

Weird stuff. I just got home from work and the kitchen was tidy. Can't have been the wife, she's a fuckin' slob


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (12/4/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> Weird, a very similar thing happened to me the other night. When i got in the car in the morning, noticed both the glove box and the center console were open, inside a bit messy (messier than usual), but nothing gone. Oakley sunnies still sitting on the passenger seat and all CD's accounted for. Maybe i don't look or sound as cool as i think..... <_<
> 
> Cheers SJ


happend to me in mildura too. if you have seen the state of my car you would feel sorry for the poor bastards. a variety of rubbish, dirty undies, rotton apple cores, empty beer bottles ... etc. coppers reckon that the kids only want cash now. not interested in goods as they get found out at the hock shops. 

Sorry for being so on topic. I'm in qld at the momen so here is a picture of the big shell... woot!!


----------



## Silo Ted (12/4/11)

Spinal Tap Pod !


----------



## Pennywise (12/4/11)

I feel naked today, I left my phone at home. And as usual, it'll be the only day anyone needs to call me <_<


----------



## petesbrew (12/4/11)

Pennywise said:


> I feel naked today, I left my phone at home. And as usual, it'll be the only day anyone needs to call me <_<


Funny, the only time I get a work-related call on my work phone, I'm on holidays or RDO.


----------



## Pennywise (12/4/11)

I'm pretty sure I've decided to look for another job


----------



## .DJ. (12/4/11)

I hate people.

that is all


----------



## Pennywise (12/4/11)

Hey, & here I am thinking I was the only one that hated people in general. I feel kinda nomal for once :lol: 
























Ahhh, who am I kidding, no I don't


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/11)

.DJ. said:


> I hate people.
> 
> that is all



No, it's just that you are looking at them from a wrong viewpoint. 

In the early 80s I worked for Queensland Independent Wholesalers in their Maryborough Branch. The manager got sacked and the new guy was a 60 year old man who had retired to Hervey Bay, but couldn't stand fishing and went back into the workforce. He had been the CEO of Target Stores for the whole of Australia. 

He was Scottish and took a bit of a shine to me, being a Geordie, and gave me some very good advice which will stay with me forever. Picture this with full Scots accent.

Michael, ah'll gee ye some advice. As ye go through life, you will find that:

Most people are completely ******* stupid and you really really have to *spell it oot* to the *****

Advice taken.


----------



## Muggus (13/4/11)

BribieG said:


> Michael, ah'll gee ye some advice. As ye go through life, you will find that:
> 
> Most people are completely ******* stupid and you really really have to *spell it oot* to the *****
> 
> Advice taken.


Sound advice! Just wouldn't be the same if it wasn't said in a thick Scottish accent though.


----------



## Katherine (13/4/11)

Do you think they will eat the fat ones first?


----------



## jonocarroll (13/4/11)

BribieG said:


> In the early 80s I worked for Queensland Independent Wholesalers in their Maryborough Branch. The manager got sacked and the new guy was a 60 year old man who had retired to Hervey Bay, but couldn't stand fishing and went back into the workforce. He had been the CEO of Target Stores for the whole of Australia.
> 
> He was Scottish and took a bit of a shine to me, being a Geordie, and gave me some very good advice which will stay with me forever. Picture this with full Scots accent.
> 
> ...


Please tell me you used to wear a big yellow onion tied to your belt, you know, it being the style at the time and all.


----------



## argon (13/4/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Please tell me you used to wear a big yellow onion tied to your belt, you know, it being the style at the time and all.




ahh those yellow ones... in those days, nickels had pictures of bumblebees on 'em. "Give me five bees for a quarter", you'd say


----------



## goomboogo (13/4/11)

argon said:


> ahh those yellow ones... in those days, nickels had pictures of bumblebees on 'em. "Give me five bees for a quarter", you'd say



Ohh Graaaampa, not that old story again.


----------



## nathanR (13/4/11)

Crack House USA is on ABC2 tonight at 9:30 I will keep an eye out for your momma


----------



## haysie (13/4/11)

nathanR said:


> Crack House USA is on ABC2 tonight at 9:30 I will keep an eye out for your momma



QB`s momma? I`ll keep an eye out for the Theasaurusrex.


----------



## Silo Ted (13/4/11)

I like BribieG's stories ! Better than the one-line twittering that runs across most parts of the internets these days.


----------



## rotten (13/4/11)

speedie who???


----------



## WarmBeer (13/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I like BribieG's stories ! Better than the one-line twittering that runs across most parts of the internets these days.


Young people! Back in my day, we had t' whittle a CAT-5 connector out a solid block o granite just to be able to access the internets!


----------



## bum (13/4/11)

And even then all you could get was ASCII porn.


----------



## rotten (13/4/11)

I miss waiting over 2 hrs to download some really bad porn, and then receiving the over the top bill to match.


----------



## jonocarroll (13/4/11)

bum said:


> And even then all you could get was ASCII porn.


ASCII porn? Luxury! Back in *my* day we had to telnet to servers, uphill both ways in the snow mind you, then print out our porn on punch-cards. 

I *wish* we could've whittled cat5. Extravagant! *We* had to carry buckets of 1_s_ and 0_s_ back home five times a day we did, and pay for the privilege.


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> ASCII porn? Luxury! Back in *my* day we had to telnet to servers, uphill both ways in the snow mind you, then print out our porn on punch-cards.
> 
> I *wish* we could've whittled cat5. Extravagant! *We* had to carry buckets of 1_s_ and 0_s_ back home five times a day we did, and pay for the privilege.


I actually whittled a junction box out of some wood on an OS work trip, cos they were too cheap to pay for a real one (that and the nearest shop was a 1hr boat ride away.
AFAIK the building is still standing.


----------



## Pennywise (14/4/11)

I made my first kit beer in a long time last night. It confused me, I was standing there with the grain bag draining it into the pot thinking, "what do I do now again". I nearly forgot to put the kit in as well :lol: Worst bit was when I went to pitch the yeast, 34c, oh-no. So the bloody thing sat there till this morning which is when I pitched the yeast, at 24c. Both fridges are tied up with better thought out brews so this ones gonna ride as is. Don't even have any ice bricks to help bring it down. How the **** is it possible for this thing to still be at 24 degrees after a cold night, in the garage.....

Prolly be the best freakin beer to date


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/11)

Pennywise said:


> I made my first kit beer in a long time last night. It confused me, I was standing there with the grain bag draining it into the pot thinking, "what do I do now again". I nearly forgot to put the kit in as well :lol: Worst bit was when I went to pitch the yeast, 34c, oh-no. So the bloody thing sat there till this morning which is when I pitched the yeast, at 24c. Both fridges are tied up with better thought out brews so this ones gonna ride as is. Don't even have any ice bricks to help bring it down. How the **** is it possible for this thing to still be at 24 degrees after a cold night, in the garage.....
> 
> Prolly be the best freakin beer to date


Prolly not, but lets just hope!

I'm in a Knk phase as I try streamlining my AG setup. 
Lets just say I've got a lot of mediocre beer to get through, and it's inspired me to pull my finger out.

On the plus side, at least I now know what kit twang tastes like. or is that a bad thing?


----------



## Dave70 (14/4/11)

Whats the difference between stout and porter?

Roasted barley and oats vs choc and dark crystal?

But sometimes they both have a little of each...

Should we just call them storters?


----------



## Pennywise (14/4/11)

Pouts?


----------



## Pennywise (15/4/11)

petesbrew said:


> Prolly not, but lets just hope!
> 
> I'm in a Knk phase as I try streamlining my AG setup.
> Lets just say I've got a lot of mediocre beer to get through, and it's inspired me to pull my finger out.
> ...



This morning there was a dangerously large krausen forming with the 3 packs of coopers yeast I threw in. I didn't have time to do anything about it (blow off tube or the likes), so I'm hoping there's not a mess when I get home. On the plus side, fermentor temp was down to 20 so that can only be a good thing.


----------



## petesbrew (16/4/11)

Pennywise said:


> This morning there was a dangerously large krausen forming with the 3 packs of coopers yeast I threw in. I didn't have time to do anything about it (blow off tube or the likes), so I'm hoping there's not a mess when I get home. On the plus side, fermentor temp was down to 20 so that can only be a good thing.


3 packs of yeast = Go hard or go home hey?

Went into the garage today and thought, "I can smell beer". Asked the wife if she heard any pops or bangs, no was the answer.
Half an hour later I hear a loud POP PSSSSHHHHH!!! from the garage and she says "ah yeah that's one of yours" totally casual. Gotta love her. :icon_chickcheers: 

Went out, donned the "bomb disposal gear" and decapped the rest of the tallies in that crate. Two bottles gone, three gushers, the rest flat.
Just a typical day @ Rosscrowther Brauhaus.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/4/11)

Is it wrong to convert an ex-gf's sex toy into a stir plate? Regardless, I did it anyway. Noisy, amusing and effective in equal measures.


----------



## haysie (17/4/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Is it wrong to convert an ex-gf's sex toy into a stir plate? Regardless, I did it anyway. Noisy, amusing and effective in equal measures.



:lol: 
Pic`s please!


----------



## Pollux (17/4/11)

I want to see pics too.......I'm a touch intrigued.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/4/11)

Sorry, no camera. To be fair I did put that other post in fairly abstract terms to get a giggle...never let the truth get in the way etc etc etc. 

But it is a large buzzing ball that has several settings (from a mild purr to a ferocious ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ) that I have placed under my 5L carboy with a 4L 2206 starter in it to keep the whole thing vibrating, the yeast in suspension etc etc...It isn't strong enough to create any kind of vortex in such a large starter (not sure that just vibration alone would cause a vortex anyway) , but it is certainly agitating the whole lot nicely haha.

Waste not want not I always say... :icon_cheers: 







This has turned into a beery sort of Sunday - Kleiny came and picked up his grain from the bulk buy, we started talking about my hops and harvest ale, so we sampled some, then hooked into Herbo's saison and now I'm staring down the barrell of pint number 4 at 1pm on a Sunday with so many chores left undone! The horror....the horror....


----------



## argon (20/4/11)

rotten said:


> speedie who???



ahhh i get it


----------



## WarmBeer (20/4/11)

argon said:


> ahhh i get it


I kind of miss the brouhaha. 

You could always count on finding some new esoterica Speedie had regurgitated to distract oneself during a boring Wednesday afternoon.

Is that wrong?


----------



## argon (20/4/11)

Doing a job for a couple of reasonably wealthy guys... going to put one of these in their private bar... where they will be entertaining some "special" ladies h34r: 







I could imagine having a heap or barleywines and big belgians and sours in storage for a time.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/4/11)

argon said:


> Doing a job for a couple of reasonably wealthy guys... going to put one of these in their private bar... where they will be entertaining some "special" ladies h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, nice, very nice. I want one, too!

Howmuchisit?


----------



## argon (20/4/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Nice, nice, very nice. I want one, too!
> 
> Howmuchisit?



30 to 50K before installation + glass top 20K (which i'm doing)


----------



## WarmBeer (20/4/11)

argon said:


> 30 to 50K before installation + glass top 20K (which i'm doing)


Fark!

I'm thinking I'll just buy a 30,000 litre round water tank, dig a big hole, cement it in there, and cut the top open with an angle grinder.

Should get the same effect, and save myself 25 - 45K!


----------



## argon (20/4/11)

For some people... "money is no object" Been told that more than once on this one.

Although they're not having beer in their bar, <_< i offered to help with the selection of the spirits. They already have a very extensive range of reds and whites (plenty of Grange) So might have to get a few cases of single malt scotch as well.


----------



## Airgead (21/4/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Nice, nice, very nice. I want one, too!
> 
> Howmuchisit?



If you need to ask, you can't afford one.


----------



## Dave70 (21/4/11)

argon said:


>



'*Put the fucken lotion in the basket*'


----------



## bum (21/4/11)

It lets the '72 Lafitte breathe prior to consumption or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Pennywise (21/4/11)

Has anyone else noticed the lack of quality in chocolate lately?


----------



## bum (21/4/11)

Why do tattoo parlours always have really, really shitty signwriting?


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/4/11)

bum said:


> Why do tattoo parlours always have really, really shitty signwriting?



The ink guns don't work well on metal?


----------



## Dave70 (23/4/11)

bum said:


> Why do tattoo parlours always have really, really shitty signwriting?



Why waste money on expensive graphic art for something thats bound to wind up riddled with bullet holes or firebombed.


----------



## bum (23/4/11)

Fair call, I guess.

It's just that every time I see a shopfront of one of these places I think "Really? You'd get a tattoo from someone who thinks that looks good?" There is only one signwriting style for these places that works but it still fits in with the above thought as it is boring and cliche beyond words: the one where the shop is painted black and the shop name is in white, bold, gothic caps. That's it, everything else is a design nightmare.


----------



## Pollux (23/4/11)

The best places don't even tend to have shop names on the front........

This is to stop the walk in trade who want stupid random flash pieces done and allow the artists to focus of customers who want large, details one offs done.


In other news, went to the Easter Show yesterday, the little one had a ball and was particularly pleased to discover she won the moo-ing contest in the main arena just before the fireworks, mummy and daddy were even more pleased when it was discovered the prize was a $500 woolies card...


----------



## bum (23/4/11)

Pollux said:


> The best places don't even tend to have shop names on the front........
> 
> This is to stop the walk in trade who want stupid random flash pieces done and allow the artists to focus of customers who want large, details one offs done.


Ah, that explains a lot.


----------



## haysie (23/4/11)

Great stuff Pollux. Go Woolies! Sounds like the family had a great day/night.

Other news i`m heading out with the wife to Crown to see the Scared Weird Little Guys, should be a blast.


----------



## Pollux (23/4/11)

Yeap, little miss was super pleased with herself, she wants to go again next year so she can win again (I took note of where we were sitting, so camping there again )


We went and splurged it all today, spent $450 in Big W on clothes for everyone and a pile of toys/dvd/cds/a cd player for our little moo-er.......The remainder went to Dan Murphey's only seemed fair that we got something nice.


----------



## petesbrew (23/4/11)

Pollux said:


> Yeap, little miss was super pleased with herself, she wants to go again next year so she can win again (I took note of where we were sitting, so camping there again )
> 
> 
> We went and splurged it all today, spent $450 in Big W on clothes for everyone and a pile of toys/dvd/cds/a cd player for our little moo-er.......The remainder went to Dan Murphey's only seemed fair that we got something nice.


What a champ! Perfect comeback next time a fellow parent starts yacking on about how their kid is "gifted".
"Yeah but can she moo?"


----------



## bum (24/4/11)

Jon Spencer is off his ******* guts on Rage right now.


----------



## Bribie G (25/4/11)

So did I troll em good again? Bum you're right I've got way too much time on my hands.

Edit I stopped watching Rage about quarter of a century ago, in Maryborough we only had 2 channels (ABC and Sunshine 8) and when my boys came into the world spent many a session at 2 am in the visitors lounge surrounded by suckling women with compression stockings and black bags under thier eyes sitting watching Rage on the TV. Brings back too many memories - and that bloody freezing air con. And no the suckling was most unattractive but wholesome in its own way of course.


----------



## bum (25/4/11)

BribieG said:


> Bum you're right I've got way too much time on my hands.


I don't recall saying that but as long as I am right then I am happy.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/4/11)

Love ya work Bribie :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/4/11)

BribieG said:


> So did I troll em good again? Bum you're right I've got way too much time on my hands.
> 
> Edit I stopped watching Rage about quarter of a century ago, in Maryborough we only had 2 channels (ABC and Sunshine 8) and when my boys came into the world spent many a session at 2 am in the visitors lounge surrounded by suckling women with compression stockings and black bags under thier eyes sitting watching Rage on the TV. Brings back too many memories - and that bloody freezing air con. And no the suckling was most unattractive but wholesome in its own way of course.



I thought good trolling was only good if it actually upset people in some way.


----------



## goomboogo (26/4/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> I thought good trolling was only good if it actually upset people in some way.



The term trolling does seem to be used often to describe a statement made by an individual. A statement the individual does in fact believe. This is not so much trolling as merely making a statement or comment.


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/4/11)

goomboogo said:


> The term trolling does seem to be used often to describe a statement made by an individual. A statement the individual does in fact believe. This is not so much trolling as merely making a statement or comment.



They would be wrong.


----------



## Sully (26/4/11)

I forgot how much of a workout you get kneading dough for pasta, dead arm now... 

YES I KNOW.... HTFU CUPCAKE....


----------



## Pollux (26/4/11)

do you use a handcranked press to roll it out??? That tends to help as a cool down for the muscles...


----------



## Sully (26/4/11)

Yes and no, got a motorised machine but the ravioli attachment needs to be hand cranked.


----------



## petesbrew (28/4/11)

Bloody Sony. 

Mate at work just came past saying $2500 has been fleeced from his account.

I then had a call from my internet provider, asking for me to confirm my account details. No bloody way, pal.


----------



## argon (28/4/11)

Always nice when you find out that there has been a major security breach through Sony via the internet, and news before getting an email from Sony themselves telling you what happened. <_< 

Luckily none of my details were online.


----------



## bum (28/4/11)

I thought the credit details were just in the machine, not online. Are these claims legit?


----------



## petesbrew (28/4/11)

bum said:


> I thought the credit details were just in the machine, not online. Are these claims legit?


Pretty sure I haven't supplied any credit details... I never bought anything online through it, still it's very suss.


----------



## bum (28/4/11)

I've bought a couple of games/some DLC. Getting a little worried. Still no real word from Sony. 

Still, at least I don't own an Xbox.


----------



## argon (28/4/11)

bum said:


> I've bought a couple of games/some DLC. Getting a little worried. Still no real word from Sony.
> 
> Still, at least I don't own an Xbox.


This is the email I got from Sony this morning;
Linky


----------



## bum (28/4/11)

Thanks.

I just double checked and I definitely didn't get that email. Perhaps it means my info hasn't been taken?


----------



## petesbrew (29/4/11)

bum said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just double checked and I definitely didn't get that email. Perhaps it means my info hasn't been taken?


I'd be cautious anyway.

On a positive side, I finally worked out how to make my PS3 read my portable HDD so I can watch movies. Geez, all it took was a different click of a button.
I was dead sure it would be able to read it, but had no luck, so I was previously copying them over to dvd. Geez I'm a retard.


----------



## argon (29/4/11)

petesbrew said:


> I'd be cautious anyway.
> 
> On a positive side, I finally worked out how to make my PS3 read my portable HDD so I can watch movies. Geez, all it took was a different click of a button.
> I was dead sure it would be able to read it, but had no luck, so I was previously copying them over to dvd. Geez I'm a retard.



Tversity is what you need. Streaming from the PC wireless or via ethernet. Before my PS3 fucked out, i used to use this just about every day.


----------



## Pennywise (29/4/11)

3 1/2 mins in the microwave for a tin of soup is way way way too long. Just burnt the inside of my f**king mouth, ouch!


----------



## Eater (29/4/11)

petesbrew said:


> I'd be cautious anyway.
> 
> On a positive side, I finally worked out how to make my PS3 read my portable HDD so I can watch movies. Geez, all it took was a different click of a button.
> I was dead sure it would be able to read it, but had no luck, so I was previously copying them over to dvd. Geez I'm a retard.



Which different button did you click? Got several portable drives here that i constantly copy to 16 gb key (that reads fine) but direct from drive would be far better.


----------



## argon (29/4/11)

PS3 only recognises FAT32. Larger portable drives are usually NTFS. I think what pete was referring to, is pressing the triangle button to open the drive rather than the assumed x button one would normally press to explore a directory.


----------



## .DJ. (29/4/11)

just bought 2 cans of coopers stout, and 1kg or brewing sugar... 1 kg of LDME to come...

BribieG would be so proud.... :beerbang: :super:


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/11)

Faaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrkkkkk, I'm out of beer. 10 empty kegs. Got some cider but it's damn acidic so I can't drink too much of it. Very disappointing to be dry. Need to get some yeast starters going to ferment the 8 cubes I've got sitting there.


----------



## goomboogo (30/4/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Faaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrkkkkk, I'm out of beer. 10 empty kegs. Got some cider but it's damn acidic so I can't drink too much of it. Very disappointing to be dry. Need to get some yeast starters going to ferment the 8 cubes I've got sitting there.



At least you've got the cubes.


----------



## Pennywise (30/4/11)

Cant be stuffed doing anything today really. Will crack a beer later on and prolly start a brew (oatmeal Porter). Then might just bum around for a bit. Must remember to get mouse traps to, bloody thing in the roof is starting to piss me off!


----------



## petesbrew (1/5/11)

Eater said:


> Which different button did you click? Got several portable drives here that i constantly copy to 16 gb key (that reads fine) but direct from drive would be far better.






argon said:


> PS3 only recognises FAT32. Larger portable drives are usually NTFS. I think what pete was referring to, is pressing the triangle button to open the drive rather than the assumed x button one would normally press to explore a directory.



Yeah pretty sure it's the triangle button. And yes it's gotta be Fat32 format.
When you scroll to the hdd, you click the "options", and then "display all".
I've copied a bunch of kids movies across and think I've trained SWMBO enough to be able to find them.


----------



## thesunsettree (1/5/11)

Just had the misfortune of seeing/watching some bitch called jesse j on the logies. What in the **** was that???!!??!!!?????


----------



## Pennywise (2/5/11)

Bin laden is dead apparently, pity he couldn't be tortured some....


----------



## warra48 (2/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> Bin laden is dead apparently, pity he couldn't be tortured some....



Yeah, maybe a parade some 60 or so naked virgins in front of him, to give him an idea of what he won't get in the afterlife.....


----------



## Leigh (2/5/11)

argon said:


> Tversity is what you need. Streaming from the PC wireless or via ethernet. Before my PS3 fucked out, i used to use this just about every day.



does that work in both directions? Or just PC to PS3?


----------



## Doogiechap (4/5/11)




----------



## Bribie G (4/5/11)

*Sacrilege
*
Oh the humanity 

Please someone kill this poor abused kegerator


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/5/11)

Is it really a kegerator if it has no kegs in it?


----------



## Fents (5/5/11)

Nice score! courier just rocked up at work and dropped of a box full of 425ml headmaster glass's. about 8 are broken. Rang the only company on the box and they have no knowledge of it....

I work in the with hotels and clubs but we just sell them software, nice to get beery stuff in return.


----------



## Supra-Jim (5/5/11)

Nice freebie!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fents (5/5/11)

and just like that they got taken back! the venue finally clicked that they sent the wrong box 

SJ up for a brew on sat?


----------



## Dave70 (5/5/11)

I sat on the remote last night simultaneously engaging the 'mute' function switching the channel to ten news.

It was Tim Bailey wearing a suit that looked like it came from Baby Gap.

At the bottom of the screen was presumably, his broadcast position, Manly.


Tim Bailey.

MANLY 

Get it?....


..spose you had to be there...


----------



## earle (5/5/11)

So what you're really saying is that you saw Tim Bailey and had a funny sensation in the rear end at the same time. :blink: :lol:


----------



## Muggus (5/5/11)

BribieG said:


> *Sacrilege
> *
> Oh the humanity
> 
> ...


Who on earth would need that much red cabbage!? :blink:


----------



## Dave70 (6/5/11)

earle said:


> So what you're really saying is that you saw Tim Bailey and had a funny sensation in the rear end at the same time. :blink: :lol:




In a round about way, yeah.
Tim Bailey always gives me the shits. (with his inaccurate forecasts that is, I'm sure he's a top bloke, I mean, he's on the telly isn't he?).


----------



## Dave70 (6/5/11)

Muggus said:


> Who on earth would need that much red cabbage!? :blink:




Ever had any central European neighbors?


----------



## Pennywise (6/5/11)

Missus tried to kill me the other night, I knew those felafels looked suss, but I ate them anyway. Ended up with bloody food poisoning


----------



## argon (6/5/11)

Leigh said:


> > Tversity is what you need. Streaming from the PC wireless or via ethernet. Before my PS3 fucked out, i used to use this just about every day.
> 
> 
> 
> does that work in both directions? Or just PC to PS3?



Not entirely sure... never done it that way. Give it a go... it's free so no harm done.

My PS3 bricked a little while back and i'm very upset that i don't have any decent streaming at home at the moment. Plan is to give up Foxtel shortly and get another PS3. Then get all the shows of the interwebs.


----------



## Muggus (6/5/11)

Dave70 said:


> Ever had any central European neighbors?


Couldn't imagine how that place would smell!


----------



## Dave70 (6/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> Missus tried to kill me the other night, I knew those felafels looked suss, but I ate them anyway. Ended up with bloody food poisoning




I admire you spirit. My wife is always tossing foodstuff's that are past their 'best before' date.
I consume it just to prove a point.

Anything seafood gets a pass though. I don't get seasick and couldn't stand the irony of a dose of botchulism from a dodgy smoked oyster..


----------



## argon (6/5/11)

Just found the random page button on Braukasier.com... that shit will keep me going for days


----------



## thesunsettree (6/5/11)

Is matthew nicholls the worst umpire in the afl? ffs he is useless


----------



## Lecterfan (6/5/11)

Random: I have to say "the Hurtlocker" the second time around was both well made and relatively moving: First time around I basically saw it as "Team America II". Of course both viewings may be mediated (or should that be moderated) by what I was drinking at the time...


----------



## Bribie G (9/5/11)

*The Bribie Fart / Woman hypothesis
*
Whenever I let off a really good fart, on the assumption that I am alone and nobody knows, the following inevitably happens:

Within 4 seconds a woman rushes up and stands next to me, inevitably downwind
If not SWMBO or a visiting female in the house then God will instantly create a fully formed woman to stand next to me

This happens every time. For example at work last night I was sitting in the lunch room reading the paper at around 8.15 PM, completely alone
I let one rip then looked around and at the next table was a woman I have never seen before, watching the TV on the wall and looking quite horrified. She had not been there when I entered the lunch room. Of course it was difficult and embarrassing to challenge her as to who she was and where she had - instantaneously - come from, as she was in no mood for casual conversation.

I regard this as some sort of vengeance for something I did in a previous plane of existence.


The woman did not reappear onto the call centre floor and despite walking up and down the four aisles of workstations I did not see her again. On checking the time-sheets on the way out I did notice that someone had gone home sick but cannot confirm that I was familiar with the name.


----------



## bum (9/5/11)

Another possible scenario is that your farts are hallucinogenic.


----------



## Cocko (9/5/11)

hallucinogenic farts :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G (9/5/11)

bum said:


> Another possible scenario is that your farts are hallucinogenic.


I hope that's the case, so that she only imagined I was in the lunch room. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (10/5/11)

Sometimes Tidal Pete's farts sting my eyes!


----------



## argon (10/5/11)

Shouldn't have your face so close then!


----------



## petesbrew (10/5/11)

A workmate is over in London preparing for his first Contiki trip.
I told him he must have a hand pulled pint from an english pub, and to try every one he finds.

Got a facebook post from him this morning saying 
"You were right!!!!
Hand pulled pints are awesome!!!!!
Best beer so far is Tribute (cornish ale hand pulled)"

Never heard of that one but it sounds great.


----------



## Pennywise (10/5/11)

I sometimes drop a quiet one in the office as I'm walking out, always puts a smile on my face


----------



## raven19 (10/5/11)

BribieG said:


> *The Bribie Fart / Woman hypothesis
> *



Mate, that is gold!


----------



## Pollux (10/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> I sometimes drop a quiet one in the office as I'm walking out, always puts a smile on my face




I often pass through the pokies at work on my way to a break and leave a trail on stench behind......return from my break to see that bank now empty...


Best workplace trick for us is if we are dealing on roulette, while you are right down the tail end of the table, let one drop, then clear the layout of chips as per normal, when you have scooped it all in, stare at the person at the end of the table in disgust......


----------



## bconnery (11/5/11)

argon said:


> Shouldn't have your face so close then!


In the case of a Tidal Pete fart too close is anywhere within the same suburb...


----------



## Pennywise (11/5/11)

Driving on the ring road today a big **** off plastic bag jumped out in front of me and went straight under the car, it didn't come back out. When I got back to work I found the bloody thing melted onto my new exhaust, not happy about it, at least it missed the stainless.....


----------



## argon (11/5/11)

I recently sold my broken PS3 on ebay. Listed it as not working. Ended up getting $180 for it with a couple of games chucked in. The buyer complained to Paypal saying this in the feedback; 



> Item NOT AS DESCRIBED. BROKEN, POOR COMMUNICATION



This is after listing it with PayPal's description;



> For parts or not working: An item that does not function as intended and is not fully operational. This includes items that are defective in ways that render them difficult to use, items that require service or repair, or items missing essential components. See the seller’s listing for full details


.

I answered all their queries and told them numerous times it was f*cked, before they bought it.

They ended up opening a case against me and i had to refund their money and they were to send it back. This after about a month of back and forth arguing the point. So PayPal pretty much took the money out of my account, without me confirming i got the contents back.

Whatever, i thought, i'll sell it someone else. Then i find the f*cker has sent it back with all the cables missing! Back to PayPal i go, and all i get from them is to inform the police?! So now i'm stuck with a bricked PS3 with no cables that i can only sell on without the full contents. 

I'm considering following through with the police action just to f*ck with this guy.


----------



## Pennywise (11/5/11)

Do it!


----------



## haysie (12/5/11)

Argon,
You had to refund the money before you received the goods back?
Geez, no wonder I hate EBAY,PAYPAL transactions.


----------



## Bribie G (12/5/11)

1930 Mosher Street. Baltimore. 
Man I've got to get to the USA and check out these amazing places.


----------



## Bribie G (12/5/11)

Is it any wonder we have problems taxi drivers.


----------



## bum (12/5/11)

Do we?


----------



## Pollux (13/5/11)

I don't........But then again I spend 50% of my working day talking to them.....


----------



## bum (13/5/11)

Wow. You must work, like, realllly far from home!


----------



## warra48 (13/5/11)

what's a taxi driver ??


----------



## Greg Lawrence (13/5/11)

There was a good thread a few weeks back about rinsing yeast from the fermenter and letting it settle out. It had pictures of the bottle at different time intervals which showed the trub settling out and when to decant the yeast.

Can't find the thread now, can anyone point me in the right direction?



Greg


----------



## Bribie G (13/5/11)

warra48 said:


> what's a taxi driver ??



What _your _pug does after hours - drove me round Mac last year (he never told you)


----------



## argon (13/5/11)

Gregor said:


> There was a good thread a few weeks back about rinsing yeast from the fermenter and letting it settle out. It had pictures of the bottle at different time intervals which showed the trub settling out and when to decant the yeast.
> 
> Can't find the thread now, can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...



Yeast Rinsing Experiment - Yeast Vs Trub/break, ... in pictures


----------



## argon (13/5/11)

haysie said:


> Argon,
> You had to refund the money before you received the goods back?
> Geez, no wonder I hate EBAY,PAYPAL transactions.



yep it's pretty fucked up... they froze the funds as soon as the buyer registered a claim. Then when they decided that the buyer was to send it back and get a refund, they took the money from the paypal account as soon as the goods were registered as being received at the post office. When i got the stuff back home, opened it up and found stuff missing the money had already gone and i had to then open a claim. Paypal are essentially doing nothing unless i contact the police. for a couple of cables, worth about $10 i really couldn't be arsed... but still contemplating it so i can **** with the guy for my own amusement.


----------



## warra48 (13/5/11)

BribieG said:


> What _your _pug does after hours - drove me round Mac last year (he never told you)
> 
> View attachment 45747




Nice one Bribie, and ah, yes, well, I'll have to make sure we keep our pug properly restrained at night to stop the moonlighting.

Only thing is, that pug isn't ours, as our pug is a girl pug. 

:beer:   
:super:


----------



## Leigh (13/5/11)

argon said:


> yep it's pretty fucked up... they froze the funds as soon as the buyer registered a claim. Then when they decided that the buyer was to send it back and get a refund, they took the money from the paypal account as soon as the goods were registered as being received at the post office. When i got the stuff back home, opened it up and found stuff missing the money had already gone and i had to then open a claim. Paypal are essentially doing nothing unless i contact the police. for a couple of cables, worth about $10 i really couldn't be arsed... but still contemplating it so i can **** with the guy for my own amusement.



Exactly why I remove all money from my paypal account as soon as it lands...

I'd do it. Piss off both the guy and PayPal (cause they'd actually have to do something that is right!)


----------



## argon (13/5/11)

Leigh said:


> Exactly why I remove all money from my paypal account as soon as it lands...
> 
> I'd do it. Piss off both the guy and PayPal (cause they'd actually have to do something that is right!)



Doesn't matter what you do with your money once it hits paypal. I took out the money and transferred to my bank account same day i was payed. When the claim was registered the paypal account balance just went into the red by that amount. Couldn't use the account again until i replaced it with my own to get it back in the black. Tried opening another paypal account and leaving the existing one for dead, but it wouldn't let you register the bank account or visa card already in use. 

Might go to the cop shop on Monday (which conveniently is next door to Archive Beer Boutique in West End) and get an incident report done up to send to paypal. Might be good for a laugh.


----------



## Leigh (13/5/11)

Good to know argon.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (13/5/11)

argon said:


> Yeast Rinsing Experiment - Yeast Vs Trub/break, ... in pictures



Thats the one.

Thanks Argon


----------



## Bribie G (13/5/11)

Cliff Richard is 70

******* unbelievable


----------



## Pollux (13/5/11)

bum said:


> Wow. You must work, like, realllly far from home!



I work in a casino............where most of them end up after they finish their night shift...


----------



## bum (13/5/11)

I make jokes...


----------



## goomboogo (14/5/11)

BribieG said:


> Cliff Richard is 70
> 
> ******* unbelievable
> 
> View attachment 45752



It is hard to believe. I thought he was a lot older than that.


----------



## Sully (15/5/11)

Happy dance - after nearly 2 looooong years I now have a beer on tap, albiet thanks to Craftbrewers FWKs. Hopefully have the brewery with a few tweaks back up an running soon :kooi:


----------



## Lecterfan (15/5/11)

Rather than join in on the pseudo political/opinion pieces on the board right now, I defer to the power of Tim and Eric: http://youtu.be/ez95DZtu-_A

edit: the entire content of the post. Wouldn't that be interesting? Post something and then edit it to talk about something else entirely. Also the whole culture of saying what you have edited is extremely admirable, but also open to the absurdist notion that I may have typed something abusive and horrid but then deleted it quickly and then said it was for spelling. Of course, we'll never know...but one person's noumena is another person's phenomena...


----------



## Pennywise (16/5/11)

How's that tool that fell off a 7 story car park ledge, planking....


Darwinism? I say yes


----------



## .DJ. (16/5/11)

What is with this "planking" thing anyway?


----------



## petesbrew (16/5/11)

.DJ. said:


> What is with this "planking" thing anyway?


I think it's totally rad. I mean you're lying there. Straight. on things.
What a sport. I reckon it should be in X Games.


----------



## Pennywise (17/5/11)

I'm gonna ask SWMBO if I can plank on her


----------



## petesbrew (17/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> I'm gonna ask SWMBO if I can plank on her


What'll she think of you posting the pics on the net though?


----------



## Pennywise (17/5/11)

Dunno, but I'm sure everyone else will get a laugh :lol: 


I hope she doesn't read this........

h34r:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (17/5/11)

Oldie but a goodie...


----------



## Dave70 (18/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> How's that tool that fell off a 7 story car park ledge, planking....
> 
> 
> Darwinism? I say yes



Don't you just love it when folks take an inherently risk free core strengthening exercise and turn it into a death sport? 

I think I'll sell my bike and purchase a couple of saw horses. 

Then go rock fishing.

Whilst planking.

Pissed..


----------



## Airgead (18/5/11)

Dave70 said:


> Don't you just love it when folks take an inherently risk free core strengthening exercise and turn it into a death sport?
> 
> I think I'll sell my bike and purchase a couple of saw horses.
> 
> ...



Thinning the herd.


----------



## petesbrew (18/5/11)

what the F### am i going to brew on my next double brewday?
Got a dunkelweizen planned, but geez what about brew #2? Belg Blonde, Pilsner (take advantage of coming cold temps), Bock...

Major Dilemma.


----------



## Pollux (18/5/11)

Just spotted this on a friends FB............

http://youtu.be/VfmlZt8R6r4

Pay VERY close attention at the 46sec mark, haven't I seen that pic before??


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/5/11)

One of the members here had it in his sig. I forgot which one.


----------



## bum (18/5/11)

Duff.

Tineye shows no hits for that pic so I'd say whoever made the video stole it from him.


----------



## Dave70 (19/5/11)

Airgead said:


> Thinning the herd.



Indeed..

Guess they never got the PM's warning at Inverell.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/natio...f-1226058658459


----------



## Pollux (19/5/11)

The reality is that it wasn't the actual planking that killed him.........It was his choice to perform said task on the boot of a moving car.........

If I decide to sit on the boot of a moving car, send an email, fall off and injure myself does that mean that email is a "dangerous craze" and should be banned???


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/5/11)

Pollux said:


> The reality is that it wasn't the actual planking that killed him.........It was his choice to perform said task on the boot of a moving car.........
> 
> If I decide to sit on the boot of a moving car, send an email, fall off and injure myself does that mean that email is a "dangerous craze" and should be banned???



Yes. Now stop doing it!

Cheers SJ


----------



## thelastspud (19/5/11)

Any ubuntu users out there planning to or already made the switch to natty narwhal? I'm hearing really mixed reviews.


----------



## Dave70 (19/5/11)

Bradley said:


> Any ubuntu users out there planning to or already made the switch to natty narwhal? I'm hearing really mixed reviews.




Since that question sounds computer related I'll leave it for the propeller heads, but I reckon you could do a pretty mean HST impersonation..


----------



## Airgead (19/5/11)

Pollux said:


> The reality is that it wasn't the actual planking that killed him.........It was his choice to perform said task on the boot of a moving car.........
> 
> If I decide to sit on the boot of a moving car, send an email, fall off and injure myself does that mean that email is a "dangerous craze" and should be banned???



No but it would mean that you are a tool and deserve a darwin award nomination... Just like the planking plonker.


----------



## Airgead (19/5/11)

Bradley said:


> Any ubuntu users out there planning to or already made the switch to natty narwhal? I'm hearing really mixed reviews.



I'll whack it on a test box this weekend. Not sure about the new UI... very mixed reviews though there is an option to use the "classic" mode which you can set at login.


----------



## Fourstar (19/5/11)

Airgead said:


> I'll whack it on a test box this weekend. Not sure about the new UI... very mixed reviews though there is an option to use the "classic" mode which you can set at login.



I'm running it on my virtual box at work which i use for testing etc. I decided to upgrade from the netbook version for giggles. 
If you get the 2D unity package it allows it to work pretty well on low spec machines (At least it does on my single CPU 1GB RAM Vbox.) 

A good option if you don't want to go for the crappy windows 95-esque classic look. 

In fact it's where I'm posting from now.


----------



## petesbrew (19/5/11)

Pollux said:


> The reality is that it wasn't the actual planking that killed him.........It was his choice to perform said task on the boot of a moving car.........
> 
> If I decide to sit on the boot of a moving car, send an email, fall off and injure myself does that mean that email is a "dangerous craze" and should be banned???


Gotta admit if I were to suffer any brain damage, I'd prefer it result from doing something a bit more fun & adrenaline-filled like snowboarding, mountainbiking, drinking imperial strenght beers, AG Brewing, uncapping unexploded bottle bombs from a dodgy batch, etc...


----------



## warra48 (19/5/11)

petesbrew said:


> Gotta admit if I were to suffer any brain damage, I'd prefer it result from doing something a bit more fun & adrenaline-filled like snowboarding, mountainbiking, drinking imperial strenght beers, AG Brewing, uncapping unexploded bottle bombs from a dodgy batch, etc...



During my working life, I had the misfortune to deal with many sad tragic cases such as this one. Unfortunately, no matter how well all this is publicised, people never seem to learn, and certainly not when they have alcohol or substances in their system (not that I'm saying that's the case here).

This guy's family (well, he'll never recover to the extent where he can do it for himself) will lodge a claim on the Greenslip insurer of the car he fell from. 
My prognosis, from my understanding of the extent of his injuries, is that he will sadly never recover to anywhere near his pre-accident condition, if he survives at all. He will likely be left with the permanent life long after affects of a serious brain injury. He probably will always need someone to care for him. I doubt he will ever work in any productive capacity.

The legal system will find negligence on the part of the driver of the vehicle, after all, what sort of neanderthal idiot drives off with someone lying on the car without hanging on? They will also find a degree of contributory negligence on the guy himself. That means there will a shitload of money awarded to him, but it will never really be enough to take care of all his needs etc, because his award will be discounted from what it should be if he was blameless himself. So, that means he will also become a burden on the state to a degree at some stage.

Nevertheless, his award will run into $millions. Think about that the next time you ponder the price of Greenslips. How many Greenslip premiums does it take to pay an award of between say $5 to $10 million?


----------



## warra48 (19/5/11)

Just saw on the news this guy has woken up, and seems to be responding.
Hopefully, he will not be as bad as I prognosticated.
Nevertheless, I still think he will be left with major sequalea from this incident.


----------



## bum (19/5/11)

Bradley said:


> Any ubuntu users out there planning to or already made the switch to natty narwhal? I'm hearing really mixed reviews.


Yeah, I updated ages ago and hated it (32-bit). Tried a bunch of other distros and didn't like them as much as I liked Ubuntu 10.10 so I tried 10.10 but 64-bit this time and didn't like it as much as I remembered so I tried 11.04 64-bit for a bit and once you get used to Unity it is actually alright. I'm getting a whole lot of extra screen-space from it.

[EDIT: "ages ago" is like a few weeks, I guess]


----------



## .DJ. (20/5/11)

bum said:


> Yeah, I updated ages ago and hated it (32-bit). Tried a bunch of other distros and didn't like them as much as I liked Ubuntu 10.10 so I tried 10.10 but 64-bit this time and didn't like it as much as I remembered so I tried 11.04 64-bit for a bit and once you get used to Unity it is actually alright. I'm getting a whole lot of extra screen-space from it.
> 
> [EDIT: "ages ago" is like a few weeks, I guess]



Im reading this thinking "is thateven English!" I'm sure it makes perfect sense to SOMEONE!

:icon_drunk:


----------



## bum (20/5/11)

.DJ. said:


> Im reading this thinking "is thateven English!" I'm sure it makes perfect sense to SOMEONE!


Hmmm...reading it back I have to say I agree with you. I wasn't even drinking - wtf? Sorry guys. Hopefully Bradley gets the gist.


----------



## bum (20/5/11)




----------



## JonnyAnchovy (20/5/11)

be fair Bum, it's a ******* ninja chopper. Would happily trade journalistic integrity for a undead lego toy that is both a ninja AND flies anyday... 


or a sandwich, for that matter.


----------



## Pennywise (20/5/11)

That's alot of free shit


----------



## petesbrew (20/5/11)

And all we get is a crappy little Jamie Oliver cookbook. Where's my lego?


----------



## Airgead (20/5/11)

petesbrew said:


> And all we get is a crappy little Jamie Oliver cookbook. Where's my lego?



You can have some of the enormous quantity that my kids insist on spreading over every flat surface. How many shovel fulls would you like?


----------



## Pennywise (20/5/11)

Regarding Lego, if I find one more piece in my shoe when I get up to go to work I'll prolly lose my shit, near on put a hole in my foot the other day


----------



## Airgead (20/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> Regarding Lego, if I find one more piece in my shoe when I get up to go to work I'll prolly lose my shit, near on put a hole in my foot the other day



That stuff really bloody hurts when you step on it doesn't it. I'm sure it must be designed specifically to cause pain. There's no other explanation of why it hurts so much more than stepping on other stuff.


----------



## petesbrew (20/5/11)

Airgead said:


> That stuff really bloody hurts when you step on it doesn't it. I'm sure it must be designed specifically to cause pain. There's no other explanation of why it hurts so much more than stepping on other stuff.


Reckon we can start collecting lego now. 2yo son has stopped putting shit in his mouth now. Problem is he's figured out it's more fun throwing shit. And he's got a f##king good throw. One of the main reasons we haven't upgraded our Telly yet.


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/5/11)

Still got all of my Lego boxed up at Mum and Dad's waiting for when the kids are ready to start playing with it. This will be when a) the youngest won't try to eat it and b0 they understand the concept of packing it up and putting it away.

(Secretly looking forward to playing with Lego again!)

Cheers SJ


----------



## Airgead (20/5/11)

petesbrew said:


> Reckon we can start collecting lego now. 2yo son has stopped putting shit in his mouth now. Problem is he's figured out it's more fun throwing shit. And he's got a f##king good throw. One of the main reasons we haven't upgraded our Telly yet.



Just be aware - once you have lego you will never again walk around the house barefoot without pain.


----------



## Pennywise (20/5/11)

And I swear the kids know exactly where in you shoe to put it so it gets you right in the soft middle part of the foot.

My youngest has just discovered his throwing arm, gets a good 3 meters out of a throw, and he's only bloody just gone 1. Problem is he loves this new game he's discovered, picks shit up and just launches it behind him. You'll be walking around the house and BAM, a pair of socks come flying out from somewhere.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/5/11)

.DJ. said:


> Im reading this thinking "is thateven English!" I'm sure it makes perfect sense to SOMEONE!
> 
> :icon_drunk:


Made perfect sense to me. But then I've been drinking the Canonical Kool-aid since Dapper Drake. (Now, let's see what percentage of the forum _that_ sentence makes sense to!)

Still can't be tempted to upgrade from 10.04 LTS, so stable, everything just works.


----------



## petesbrew (20/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> And I swear the kids know exactly where in you shoe to put it so it gets you right in the soft middle part of the foot.
> 
> My youngest has just discovered his throwing arm, gets a good 3 meters out of a throw, and he's only bloody just gone 1. Problem is he loves this new game he's discovered, picks shit up and just launches it behind him. You'll be walking around the house and BAM, a pair of socks come flying out from somewhere.


Haha, SWMBO has copped a Hotwheels car in the forehead. He's even worked out how to dropkick a ball. I'm not into footy so I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## Airgead (20/5/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Made perfect sense to me. But then I've been drinking the Canonical Kool-aid since Dapper Drake. (Now, let's see what percentage of the forum _that_ sentence makes sense to!)
> 
> Still can't be tempted to upgrade from 10.04 LTS, so stable, everything just works.



With you there. I started drinking the kool-aid at Dapper as well but didn't cut over fully until Gutsy.

Just fired Natty 64 bit up on virtualbox. Unity will take a fair bit of getting used to...

Not sure I'll cut over just yet though Maverick keeps bugging me to.


----------



## argon (20/5/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> (Secretly looking forward to playing with Lego again!)



Guilty... my boy is almost 2 and as an Architect i find myself building all sorts of shit. He gets bored with it pretty quick when i take pieces off him to build my glorious masterpieces.


----------



## bum (20/5/11)

Airgead said:


> Unity will take a fair bit of getting used to...


Yeah, it really does but it is worth the effort - especially if you've got limited screen area. Only thing that shits me about it now is the launcher and I'll work out how to make it work like I want eventually.


----------



## bum (21/5/11)

Huh, weird.

If you'd asked me yesterday if I'd feel a bit sad to learn of Randy "Macho-man" Savage's passing I might have said "lolwut?"

Today, it turns out I am.


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/11)

I can't believe that I have spent half a day watching all the Rocky movies on TV1 (back to back) on Foxtel. Ad free as well. 

but as Sylvester Stallone would say:

I wan you to know dat the way ob da hey in no da will see der wob wob na ya we ya ho" 

I totally agree with him on those points :icon_cheers:


----------



## ben_sa (22/5/11)

Amazing... May 22nd... and we're all still here...

Dammit, the acopalypse would have prevented me from waking at 2.30am to come into work... On a sunday... in a hailstorm! Bah!

/rant


----------



## Pollux (22/5/11)

ben_sa said:


> Amazing... May 22nd... and we're all still here...
> 
> Dammit, the acopalypse would have prevented me from waking at 2.30am to come into work... On a sunday... in a hailstorm! Bah!
> 
> /rant



I know what you mean (minus the hailstorm)........

Maybe none of us were worthy of ascending...


----------



## ben_sa (22/5/11)

I read in the paper a family spent the cash they put away for their kids college fund (in US obviously) now they are still here... The kids are worried that they wont be able to afford their college...

Crazy people i tells ya!

The only way id be heading up there, Is if they let me take my equipment with me!


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/11)

Don't forget that the USA consists of only two sections, according to a visiting prof on Radio National recently: "Greater New England", and "The South" - more of a divide of mindset than a geographical divide - and that 75% of Americans actually believe that every word in the Bible is the revealed word of God and that the planet is only 3400 years old. 

Apart from cop-and-car-chase shows we only tend to get the "Greater New England" Seinfeld, Two and a Half Men, etc perspective and we mistakenly assume they are very much like ourselves. However, for example half of Detroit's adult population is functionally illiterate (and that's from their own reliable media reports). So the people spending the college funds doesn't surprise me. Probably spent it all at Wendy's. 

edit: of course only 25% of Morayfield are functionally illiterate so we are streets ahead :icon_cheers:


----------



## jlm (23/5/11)

Got back from Tassie last night where I went to see one of my favorite bands among other things. I'm used to the shitty selection of beer in pubs that put on punk rock shows so imagine my surprise when I find coopers pale, sparkling and stout on tap! Only six months left 'til i'm down there for good. **** you Brisbane.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/11)

Coopers Stout on tap :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: 
Yes we can dream.

Hey did I troll em good again, did I? Huh?


----------



## bum (23/5/11)

So what is the premise of the troll, Bribie? I don't get it? It looks for all the world like you simply expressed a genuine opinion.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/11)

bum said:


> So what is the premise of the troll, Bribie? I don't get it? It looks for all the world like you simply expressed a genuine opinion.



Just stirring up the "Rafters" fans etc. Maybe I should do Troll101


----------



## haysie (23/5/11)

BribieG said:


> Just stirring up the "Rafters" fans etc. Maybe I should do Troll101



Or just get a new antenna.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/5/11)

BribieG said:


> Just stirring up the "Rafters" fans etc. Maybe I should do Troll101



Yes you should.


----------



## petesbrew (24/5/11)

A good example of trolling, BribieG.
Scroll down to comments 6, 56 & 91 plus all the bites he gets inbetween.
http://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-advis...r-1226058733592


----------



## jonocarroll (24/5/11)

BribieG said:


> Coopers Stout on tap :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk:
> Yes we can dream.


Or, you know, live in SA where it's common.



BribieG said:


> Hey did I troll em good again, did I? Huh?


No. You fail once again. Do you spend a lot of your time posting to news comment sections? The closest you come to a decent trolling is posting 'did I troll them?' repeatedly here, though I suspect that's unintentional trolling at best.

So far your accomplishments lose to the guy who says 'I filled in the census last night and said I was 45 when actually I'm 43... they'll be shitting themselves if they find out! Did I troll them good?'

Trolling is a art.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/5/11)

BribieG said:


> Just stirring up the "Rafters" fans etc. Maybe I should do Troll101


That's not a Troll. Now this is a Troll...


----------



## Bribie G (25/5/11)

:lol: 


Hey today I was in an op shop and found a "Hudson" brand pressure cooker that actually had a weight on it, plus the original guide book taped to the side for : $9.50
It's got a perfect flat bottom so good for electric plate. I've bought it for doing slants. 

I was reading the instruction book + 150 tried and true recipes so decided to try it out in the kitchen first - bought some cheapo lamb chops, and assembled a convict stew with lamb, stock, onions, swede etc and cranked the thing up. When it was shooting steam I put the weight on and turned it down, walked away and came back about 10 minutes later and nearly burst into tears. Suddenly I was 7 years old again in my Mam's kitchen with the pressure cooker going "fut fut fut fut" and exactly the same aroma filling the kitchen. 

Hey funny how something like that can reach out over half a century and just whack you right out of the blue.  Thanks for what was actually a very happy childhood, Mam. :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (25/5/11)

BribieG said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Hey today I was in an op shop and found a "Hudson" brand pressure cooker that actually had a weight on it, plus the original guide book taped to the side for : $9.50
> ...


Nice.
I've got my mum's old ginger beer recipe. I still have to give it a try, 1) for a trip down memory lane, and 2) to see if it was alcoholic :icon_cheers:


----------



## Dave70 (26/5/11)

Teddy Bears' Picnic.


----------



## peaky (26/5/11)

petesbrew said:


> A good example of trolling, BribieG.
> Scroll down to comments 6, 56 & 91 plus all the bites he gets inbetween.
> http://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-advis...r-1226058733592



:lol: Yep, that's a good one. He must laugh his ass off when he reads some of those bites!


----------



## Lecterfan (28/5/11)

Well, of course the taste is another issue BUT the _*smell*_ of 120 gms of POR flowers being chucked in at 20 mins is bluddy bewdeefool.


----------



## Lecterfan (29/5/11)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ds7OfXXi-c


----------



## argon (30/5/11)

Haven't had a beer for about 10 days now (i must say i feel pretty good and have droppd a couple of kgs) and I've got 6 full to the brim kegs and 20L of a comp beer ready to be packaged on the weekend. Holy shit i'm really not looking forward to a bottling session... haven't bottled a batch in close to 18months... it's really gonna give me the shits. Can't stretch the budget to get myself a keg as i have zero (or less than) in the bank account, otherwise i would. Bottling and me just don't get on... sounds like i need to invite some mates over to clear some keg space.


----------



## bum (30/5/11)

streamofconsciousnessftw!


----------



## Pennywise (30/5/11)

Felt the same way bottling a Scottish /80 a few weeks ago. Dredded it for a week before I kicked myself up the arse to do it, thing is, because I knew this beer would be lasting a while I didn't seem to mind. Biggest PITA was the different size bottles I have


----------



## argon (30/5/11)

Pennywise said:


> Felt the same way bottling a Scottish /80 a few weeks ago. Dredded it for a week before I kicked myself up the arse to do it, thing is, because I knew this beer would be lasting a while I didn't seem to mind. Biggest PITA was the different size bottles I have



Thinking of bottling from the keg a Belgian Blond I have and then just kegging the Northern English Brown... seems to make more sense bottling a heavier beer than bottling a quaffer/session beer. Like you said better to have a bottled version of a bigger beer so it can get a bit of age on it... added advantage is i can get a higher carb level bottling (relative to the rest of the beers on tap) which would be good for the Belgian. If only i had a CPBF.


----------



## Dave70 (31/5/11)

Leffe Blonde -$2.92 per bottle.

http://www.graysonline.com/retail/im203435...elgium?spr=true

Hoegaarden - $2.08.

http://www.graysonline.com/retail/im202292...elgium?spr=true


Hardly worth breaking out the rig at those prices..


----------



## haysie (31/5/11)

its great being attacked via PM from other homebrewing Aussie communities that dont even talk how to homebrew but rather what we do.
edit. cummunity singular not plural


----------



## Lecterfan (31/5/11)

I must say I am terribly excited to mash in tomorrow...first time using oats, first time using cocoa, first time ignoring the fact I have an exam on Thursday and spending Wednesday doing a ******* monster of a porter! :icon_chickcheers:


edit: just realised if I'd mashed in at 8pm (after all the grains were crushed) I could almost be done now - but no, I got pissed instead.


----------



## argon (3/6/11)

Got home last night and decided to filter a TTLL that had been conditioning for a couple of weeks. Set up the gravity filter into a purged and sanitized keg. Usually takes about 20mins to complete. So left it and went upstairs to start dinner. Came back downstairs 20mins later to find the filter on the ground with the filter in line connection sheared off, the gravity connector pulled out of the fermenter tap and the beer in line from the keg dangling on the floor still attached to the keg dribbling out beer onto the floor. Probably lost about 5 or 6L minimum to the floor.

Filter must have toppled over off the bench some how and just ripped everything apart. Ther was beer everywhere, dripping out if the fermenter, the filter and the keg... All at once. 

Guarntee this will be my best ever beer. :angry:


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/11)

You have my condolances


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/11)

haysie said:


> its great being attacked via PM from other homebrewing Aussie communities that dont even talk how to homebrew but rather what we do.
> edit. cummunity singular not plural



What, because of the export thread? Bit silly init


----------



## brettprevans (5/6/11)

I wonder what 
50% ale
50% caararoma 
40 IBU would taste like? 

A lot of crystal so hop has to be huge. Maybe citra?


----------



## Dave70 (6/6/11)

*Hangover prevention.*

Did an overnighter to a little country pub a week back. Spent the day hammering along forestry access roads and fire trails on the bikes. 
The entire gaggle consisted of about fifty blokes, give or take, so there was much merriment that evening.
After drinking my fill of limited draught beer, I made the inevitable shift to spirits. Luckily (or not) Turkey and dry was on sale. This also served to ward of the biting cold.
Considering I'd split two large pizzas with a mate earlier in the evening and nearly killed both, I was surprised to find I was still peckish before turning in for the night, so I raided the pubs generously stocked communal kitchen and fixed myself two bowls of coco pops and half a liter of whole milk in a large glass. Or it might have been a vase.

In the normal run of things I never touch garbage like sugar disguised as breakfast serial, but the remaining pizza was only lukewarm and quite inedible (despite us leaving the box resting on the oil heater) but I awoke the next day feeling fresh (ish..) and ready to roll. I actually felt _good._
Could have been the coco pops.
Or the milk.
Or the fact that it was the first time since having a baby six month's ago that I've strung together a solid six hours of sleep.
The research continues.


----------



## Pennywise (6/6/11)

Dave70 said:


> Or it might have been a vase.



:lol: Gold!


----------



## argon (6/6/11)

Dave70 said:


> *Hangover prevention.*
> 
> Did an overnighter to a little country pub a week back. Spent the day hammering along forestry access roads and fire trails on the bikes.
> The entire gaggle consisted of about fifty blokes, give or take, so there was much merriment that evening.
> ...



It's totally the sleep... i once had a bender away from home when my boy was 3 months old... 5 or 6 hours sleep after a massive day prior and felt fresh as a daisy next day.


----------



## Pollux (6/6/11)

I'm also backing the sleep.........

The first night our little one stayed with my inlaws my wife and I both got 12hours of solid sleep, we woke up the next day feeling 5 years younger...


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/11)

another high tech electrical solution from the safety commission, ringwood branch





the cube is keeping the immersion heat at a safe height. worked a treat. cant reccomend anyone copy it in good conscience though.

on the bright side, hit exact volume and gravity.


----------



## bum (6/6/11)




----------



## petesbrew (7/6/11)

bum said:


>


That made my day.


----------



## Pennywise (7/6/11)

Didn't really want the toasted sangas for lunch today, ham, cheese, tomato is not very ecxiting. Especially when I forgot the tomato, and cheese.


----------



## peaky (7/6/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> another high tech electrical solution from the safety commission, ringwood branch
> 
> View attachment 46189
> 
> ...



Ahh, one of those set-ups where the finely balanced mechanical and electrical engineering works absolutely perfect, until you turn your back and it bursts into flames


----------



## schooey (7/6/11)

I won about 12 million quid this week already...and had a couple of new african friends offer me multi millions of various other currencies. I hate it when some prick puts your email address out there and you get the influx of junk for a few months until they move on to the next list..

On a happier note, I now have some ideas to get a little revenge on a few people who've pissed on my patch lately...


----------



## jlm (7/6/11)

schooey said:


> I won about 12 million quid this week already...and had a couple of new african friends offer me multi millions of various other currencies. I hate it when some prick puts your email address out there and you get the influx of junk for a few months until they move on to the next list..
> 
> On a happier note, I now have some ideas to get a little revenge on a few people who've pissed on my patch lately...



No-one offered to make your junk bigger? Hope I'm not the only one, I keep telling the wife I'm huge.


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/6/11)

jlm said:


> No-one offered to make your junk bigger? Hope I'm not the only one, I keep telling the wife I'm huge.



If she's not aware of the accuracy of that statement by now... wut?


----------



## schooey (7/6/11)

Nope, I havent had one of those for a while. At one stage though I was getting a complex...I'd get the same two junkmails every day; one telling me to increase the worodongla by 4" and the other telling me I needed to re-connect with the wife... :blink:


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/11)

for those that know siborg, look at the photo attached to this article on NSW beer baron. ITS SIBORG!!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (8/6/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> for those that know siborg, look at the photo attached to this article on NSW beer baron. ITS SIBORG!!



Wow, that's a spooky resemblance... funny, he has never delivered beers to me (but maybe that's whats so sly about his clever operation)


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/6/11)

Lol, nice one CM2, it seems however that Rex Banner won this one!

Banner: You're out there somewhere, beer baron! And I'll find you. 
Homer Siborg: No you won't! 
Banner: Yes, I will! 
Homer Siborg: Won't!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Siborg (8/6/11)

New facebook pic, right there... That's gold!


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/11)

The guy looks armish. Armish brewing simon?


----------



## goomboogo (8/6/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> The guy looks armish. Armish brewing simon?



Armish; he looks more like an arms dealer.


----------



## argon (8/6/11)

My local Dan's has just started stocking TT Landlords - cold even. :icon_drunk: Although they are $7.99 each <_<


----------



## bum (8/6/11)

And that's a lot for a 500ml imported beer is it?


----------



## argon (8/6/11)

For a 4.1% ABV beer compared to a 500mL Young's Special London Ale @ 6.4% sitting right next it for $5.99 it is. It's all relative.


----------



## jlm (8/6/11)

argon said:


> For a 4.1% ABV beer compared to a 500mL Young's Special London Ale @ 6.4% sitting right next it for $5.99 it is. It's all relative.


That the Dan's at Holland Park? If so give the Stoke range a look. They've (Dan's) expanded their range a bit recently.


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/6/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> Lol, nice one CM2, it seems however that Rex Banner won this one!
> 
> Banner: You're out there somewhere, beer baron! And I'll find you.
> Homer Siborg: No you won't!
> ...



If we were to butcher a Simpsons quote, I would have gone for

Homer: Ahh Siborg, how many times have you saved my butt?


----------



## Cocko (9/6/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> for those that know siborg, look at the photo attached to this article on NSW beer baron. ITS SIBORG!!
> 
> View attachment 46234




HAHAHA! Thats you Siborg!

yak shi mash!


----------



## argon (9/6/11)

jlm said:


> That the Dan's at Holland Park? If so give the Stoke range a look. They've (Dan's) expanded their range a bit recently.


yep that's the one


----------



## schooey (10/6/11)

Man I must be getting old... I piss thre times as much as normal in the cold weather these days! I'm putting out more than I put in I reckon..

Maybe I'm dissolving... :unsure:


----------



## goomboogo (10/6/11)

schooey said:


> Man I must be getting old... I piss thre times as much as normal in the cold weather these days! I'm putting out more than I put in I reckon..
> 
> Maybe I'm dissolving... :unsure:



Maybe age is affecting your memory and you're forgetting how much you are really putting in. Although, age may not be the cause of the fuzzy memory.


----------



## argon (10/6/11)

this kinda thing always amuses me

google maps linky


----------



## bum (10/6/11)

Look out, Beer Here! 3 Floyds are coming for your title of Most Immature Marketing Direction.

Although their beers are supposed to be good so Beer Here needn't worry about their Most Immature Brewing Approach title just yet.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/6/11)

:lol: I didn't know this thread was still alive!


----------



## schooey (10/6/11)

The feeling was proobably mutual!


----------



## Dave70 (10/6/11)

bum said:


> Look out, Beer Here! 3 Floyds are coming for your title of Most Immature Marketing Direction.
> 
> Although their beers are supposed to be good so Beer Here needn't worry about their Most Immature Brewing Approach title just yet.



Yeah, I'll say.
A coat of arms with ostriches on it!
What were they thinking??


----------



## drew9242 (10/6/11)

schooey said:


> Man I must be getting old... I piss thre times as much as normal in the cold weather these days! I'm putting out more than I put in I reckon..
> 
> Maybe I'm dissolving... :unsure:




It's wierd how you piss more in the cold weather. I didn't really know about this until my kids keep overflowing there nappies at night in the cold weather. Learnt pretty quick then.


----------



## Pennywise (10/6/11)

So that's why the little fella's been exploding his nappy lately of a night, shit hey, learn something new everyday. Can't say I've noticed any more fluids (than usual) leaving my body lately


----------



## Lecterfan (10/6/11)

I'd apologise for being OT but...err...


Just put down AG brew number 29. 

27 litres final volume.

3kgs JW Pilsner
2 kg Simpsons golden promise 
400 gms JW wheat
400gms Jw crystal

160gms POR flowers at 20mins (based on prev brew using same flowers I have adjusted beersmith for them to be %5.5).

recultured coopers yeast (slurry from prev brew).

It aint pretty but it should be the "sparkling big brother" to the "Oz pale" that preceded it.

Hit all my marks (according to beersmith) spot on at %80. Love it. This site and the contacts I've made have been instrumental - looking forward to the swap in July to meet some more of you folks.

Have a great weekend everyone! :beer:


----------



## bconnery (10/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> I'd apologise for being OT but...err...
> 
> 
> Just put down AG brew number 29.
> ...



Ridiculous. This clearly belongs in the What are you BRewing III thread, mods please move  

Although, some might argue that the way AHB has been going posting brewing related information in the off topic thread is not too far wide of the mark...


----------



## bum (10/6/11)

bconnery said:


> Although, some might argue that the way AHB has been going posting brewing related information in the off topic thread is not too far wide of the mark...


Yeah, it's pretty shabby. Lucky I've got my mum breathing down my neck every time I break character and post on topic - really helping me kick the habit.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/6/11)

bconnery said:


> Ridiculous. This clearly belongs in the What are you BRewing III thread, mods please move



haha sorry...you're probably right. I think a profound feeling of unworthiness keeps me posting here to avoid having to face criticism from the grown ups HAHA!


----------



## argon (11/6/11)

Damn it! Trying to get a starter of us05 going... Bloody too cold. Gonna have set up some heating. <_<


----------



## peaky (11/6/11)

I bought a bar fridge and another STC1000 off ebay a few weeks back. I have a bedside lamp and the stir plate in there, works perfectly. Not bad for $36 all up  



argon said:


> Damn it! Trying to get a starter of us05 going... Bloody too cold. Gonna have set up some heating. <_<


----------



## jyo (11/6/11)

I've been bored lately with all the work I _should _be doing so I have been having a bit of fun with spammer's emails from Nigeria. Lead one idiot on for a couple of weeks, then let them have it. Anyway, obviously the same person emailed back claiming to be from the FBI and that they were investigating the Nigerian scammers, and that I was entitled to a huge amount of compensation. So had some more fun...

My 'name' is James Hettfield....I was actually replying "Kind regardings, James Hettfield, Metallica". They just didn't get it.
Anyway, check out my 'bank receipt'. I can't wait to claim this cash.  

View attachment James_Hettfield.doc


----------



## goomboogo (11/6/11)

jyo said:


> I've been bored lately with all the work I _should _be doing so I have been having a bit of fun with spammer's emails from Nigeria. Lead one idiot on for a couple of weeks, then let them have it. Anyway, obviously the same person emailed back claiming to be from the FBI and that they were investigating the Nigerian scammers, and that I was entitled to a huge amount of compensation. So had some more fun...
> 
> My 'name' is James Hettfield....I was actually replying "Kind regardings, James Hettfield, Metallica". They just didn't get it.
> Anyway, check out my 'bank receipt'. I can't wait to claim this cash.
> ...



Ten million. New brew rig coming up or maybe the beginnings of a commercial brewery. You are so lucky Mr. Hettfield but don't be surprised if Lars starts claiming some of the money is his.


----------



## jyo (11/6/11)

goomboogo said:


> Ten million. New brew rig coming up or maybe the beginnings of a commercial brewery. You are so lucky Mr. Hettfield but don't be surprised if Lars starts claiming some of the money is his.



:lol:


----------



## Pollux (14/6/11)

Drew9242 said:


> It's wierd how you piss more in the cold weather. I didn't really know about this until my kids keep overflowing there nappies at night in the cold weather. Learnt pretty quick then.



Not really that odd when you think about it....

In the warmer months your body will sweat more, this dehydrates the body causing you to have less excess fluid to urinate out.........


----------



## petesbrew (14/6/11)

Standing at the bar at Potters on friday @ lunch. 5 or 6 taps of craft beer available, and some guy next to me asks for another Corona.
Can't help but cry a little on the inside. Then I enjoy a glass of Choc Chili Porter and I'm happy again.


----------



## argon (14/6/11)

petesbrew said:


> Standing at the bar at Potters on friday @ lunch. 5 or 6 taps of craft beer available, and some guy next to me asks for another Corona.
> Can't help but cry a little on the inside. Then I enjoy a glass of Choc Chili Porter and I'm happy again.


That happened to me once at the Belgian Beer Cafe with a work colleague... told him it was my shout, have anything you want. He ordered a Corona... almost slapped him... only saving grace was Corona was $7 a bottle vs $15 for a 500mL Leffe.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/6/11)

My other half brought me back a couple of beers from her visit to ACT/Sydney. Looking forward to trying them... especially the Cantillon :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (16/6/11)

checked on my fermentors this morning and they are happily fermenting slowly away. just right for a nice london bitter and big american brown. happy man I am. when these finish fermenting in a week or so, ill have 10 kegs of beer ready to drink and 4 cubes tucked away ready for fermenting at lesuire. If Im luck Ill brew a double batch this weekend and cube the lot and have 6 cubes sitting pretty. all ready for the baby to arrive now.


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/11)

just some interesting commentary on importing hops. received the latest hopsdirect newsletter today. Galaxy hops at $16.90 a pound. with some rough calcs (ie no real caluations, just eyeballing figures) that makes buying an australian hop cheaper from the US than buying it here. ridiculous.


----------



## Katherine (17/6/11)

I have not had a beer since Feb but saw a article on JS Lashes, Amarillo and Nelson (I nearly did a little wee)... 

Anyhooo whats it like?


----------



## Katherine (17/6/11)

WELL?


----------



## bum (17/6/11)

Holy shit. 4 hours without a response. No wonder you're on your period.

Oops. I mean mad. Two totally different and unrelated things. Damned autocorrect.


----------



## warra48 (17/6/11)

No way could I go 4 month without a beer.
Especially not now that mrs warra and I are currently swanning around Europe.
Every cafe,brasserie, restaurant, supermarket etc etc etc presents me with more beer porn.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/6/11)

warra48 said:


> No way could I go 4 month without a beer.



I planned 4 days off this week, but broke at the last on hour on the 4th. Still...it IS exam period...


----------



## argon (17/6/11)

Sweet mod clean up... Aparrently it's ok to call each other out though. Would have been an interesting evening.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/6/11)

argon said:


> Sweet mod clean up... Aparrently it's ok to call each other out though. Would have been an interesting evening.




"Like"


edit: I love engineers - we were discussing "ethics" and what the word meant for him in his discipline etc. A third party eventually used the old chestnut "how long is a piece of string", and without missing a heartbeat the engineer responded with: "precisley twice as long as it is from its exact centre to one of its ends" (or that is roughly the gist). F*ck I laughed. Engineers. I raise my glass to them.


----------



## bum (17/6/11)

Happy Bloomsday.

http://wonder-tonic.com/books2barcodes/rea...p?title=ulysses


----------



## Pennywise (17/6/11)

What a mess


----------



## bconnery (17/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> "Like"
> 
> 
> edit: I love engineers - we were discussing "ethics" and what the word meant for him in his discipline etc. A third party eventually used the old chestnut "how long is a piece of string", and without missing a heartbeat the engineer responded with: "precisley twice as long as it is from its exact centre to one of its ends" (or that is roughly the gist). F*ck I laughed. Engineers. I raise my glass to them.



I'm going to put this in the off topic rather than the thread it was in but there was one about 'when a gingerbeer gets bored at work' and someone explained that what was meant was that gingerbeer = engineer, I so wanted to reply that this wasn't the rhyming slang that I knew...  

As to the string? Well, everybody loves string...


----------



## bconnery (17/6/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> My other half brought me back a couple of beers from her visit to ACT/Sydney. Looking forward to trying them... especially the Cantillon :icon_drool2:



Very good beer the Kriek. My favourite will always be the Rose de Gambrinus though. A complete revelation to me that beer was.


----------



## jyo (17/6/11)

Anyone else here enjoy synaptic pruning and playing PS3 Black Ops? 

jyo123turd if you're keen.


----------



## brettprevans (18/6/11)

Katie said:


> I have not had a beer since Feb but saw a article on JS Lashes, Amarillo and Nelson (I nearly did a little wee)...
> 
> Anyhooo whats it like?


Srry KT girl. Wasn't paying attention to OT. What's, what taste like, galaxy? Galaxy is awsome. Huge assertive passionfruit flavour and bitterness. Team it up with Nelson sav and it's complex and spectacular summer beer.


----------



## bum (18/6/11)

She's demanding product reviews, brah.


----------



## brettprevans (18/6/11)

bum said:


> She's demanding product reviews, brah.


Read it wrong. Thought she was asking me. Now realise she is asking about JS Lashes. 

Sorry KT haven't tried it.


----------



## peaky (19/6/11)

Trying to resurrect my spearfishing hobby after 10 years away. Went to the pool the other day, swam 700 metres and almost died.

This might turn out to be harder than I originally thought.....


----------



## Lecterfan (20/6/11)

Is there anything cooler than having a hobby where you get to say "colloidal stability" as frequently as you feel like it?


----------



## petesbrew (20/6/11)

4 days to wait till the next double brewday. Better do a cleanup in the brauhaus this week and make room for 2 more bubbling fermenters.


----------



## jyo (20/6/11)

peakydh said:


> Trying to resurrect my spearfishing hobby after 10 years away. Went to the pool the other day, swam 700 metres and almost died.
> 
> This might turn out to be harder than I originally thought.....




Did the ladies freak out with you wearing your goggles and pointing your spear gun around?


----------



## peaky (20/6/11)

jyo said:


> Did the ladies freak out with you wearing your goggles and pointing your spear gun around?



:lol: 

Nah, they loved it.

I speared a couple of monsters that day......


----------



## jyo (22/6/11)

peakydh said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nah, they loved it.
> 
> I speared a couple of monsters that day......



If it's anything like the local pools around here, they would've been wormy old groper! 

Some cheeky **** jumped my fence this morning, walked passed my kids rooms and went into both the sheds.
Sheds are full of crap, but my keg fridge had been opened up under my patio. I just hope the wanker was dumb enough to not know what he was looking at...
Dog slept through...grr
The joys of Armadale.


----------



## Pennywise (22/6/11)

Time to arm the kids with sling shots


----------



## jyo (22/6/11)

Pennywise said:


> Time to arm the kids with sling shots



..and get a new dog!


----------



## brettprevans (22/6/11)

jyo said:


> If it's anything like the local pools around here, they would've been wormy old groper!
> 
> Some cheeky **** jumped my fence this morning, walked passed my kids rooms and went into both the sheds.
> Sheds are full of crap, but my keg fridge had been opened up under my patio. I just hope the wanker was dumb enough to not know what he was looking at...
> ...


electrify the keg fridge, i mean sheds  

many years ago I did that with my car. hehehe i heard the bastard yelp and never was my car touched again.


----------



## Pennywise (22/6/11)

That's pretty damn funny cm2


----------



## Katherine (22/6/11)

bum said:


> Holy shit. 4 hours without a response. No wonder you're on your period.
> 
> Oops. I mean mad. Two totally different and unrelated things. Damned autocorrect.




Just to let you know Bum I am now ovulating but thank you for your concern...

So you also have not tried the LASHES?


----------



## Pennywise (22/6/11)

CC may not be the best guitarist goin' round, but damn I love his work


----------



## bum (22/6/11)

Katie said:


> So you also have not tried the LASHES?


No. Just looked up what little info there is about the beer on the Malt Shovel webpage and the fact that even they call it "sessionable" doesn't have me all that stoked. Yours is the first mention I've seen of it - is it available outside of the brewery?


----------



## Pennywise (22/6/11)

I'm the happiest little camper ATM. Got an Italian Spiral+reg comming my way, the kettle is finished, just need to grab a chiller, most likely on Saturday, ready for a Sunday brewday. I is very bloody excited. Now I need to put some effort into a decent MT manifold with the copper pipe I've had sitting in the shed for 6 months


----------



## petesbrew (22/6/11)

Pennywise said:


> I'm the happiest little camper ATM. Got an Italian Spiral+reg comming my way, the kettle is finished, just need to grab a chiller, most likely on Saturday, ready for a Sunday brewday. I is very bloody excited. Now I need to put some effort into a decent MT manifold with the copper pipe I've had sitting in the shed for 6 months


my urn's leaking from the handles 
Yet another annoying trip to Bunnings tonight for spares.


----------



## Pennywise (22/6/11)




----------



## Pollux (22/6/11)

bum said:


> No. Just looked up what little info there is about the beer on the Malt Shovel webpage and the fact that even they call it "sessionable" doesn't have me all that stoked. Yours is the first mention I've seen of it - is it available outside of the brewery?




I've been keeping an eye out for it myself, yet to spot it.

I might wander down to the Camperdown brewery later this week and see if I can find out anything in person.


----------



## petesbrew (22/6/11)

Pennywise said:


> I'm the happiest little camper ATM. Got an Italian Spiral+reg comming my way, the kettle is finished, just need to grab a chiller, most likely on Saturday, ready for a Sunday brewday. I is very bloody excited. Now I need to put some effort into a decent MT manifold with the copper pipe I've had sitting in the shed for 6 months


Brew strong PW.
Got my double brewday planned for friday.


----------



## jyo (22/6/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> electrify the keg fridge, i mean sheds
> 
> many years ago I did that with my car. hehehe i heard the bastard yelp and never was my car touched again.



Love it.


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/11)

What my father's generation , and you worry about a pathetic little leak from a Japanese power station? HTFU princesses. Environmental devastation? I'll show you environmental devastation. B)


----------



## bum (23/6/11)

Just finished my last exam of my first semester back at uni. How do kids do this like it ain't no thang? I'm rooted.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/6/11)

bum said:


> Just finished my last exam of my first semester back at uni. How do kids do this like it ain't no thang? I'm rooted.




Well, the kids that I go to Uni with do it like the above because they are all thrilled just to pass and aren't thinking any further into their future than their raging hormones will allow. Due to the public holiday last week I have my last exam on the coming Monday...even though I have a massive "post-exam" party planned this Saturday. Oops.


----------



## thelastspud (23/6/11)

How many exams did you have?

I'm studying through open university Australia while I'm over here and they split the year into 4 blocks instead of two.
so you do two subjects for 3 months then do the two exams and forget about them and start the next two subjects.


----------



## bum (23/6/11)

Only 4. Well, I say 'only' but it was kinda hard for me. The material wasn't too bad (except for the Mathematics For Computing - which can go **** itself) but I probably put a bit too much pressure on myself which didn't help. Still, I think I'll come out of the semester with respectable marks (except for the maths, maybe only a credit there). I like the idea of only two sets of exam at a time, like you have, but I dunno how I feel about either bigger assignments or assignments right on top of each other.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/6/11)

4 sucks. I only had 2.


----------



## thelastspud (23/6/11)

Yeah I think with correspondence courses they make the assignments a bit more of the overall mark
and I always seem to have two due the same week.
Which means one gets done well and the other just gets done.
Now you just have to wait 6 weeks till they get round to marking and posting the results.


----------



## bum (23/6/11)

Bradley said:


> Which means one gets done well and the other just gets done.


Sounds eerily familiar for some strange reason.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> What my father's generation , and you worry about a pathetic little leak from a Japanese power station? HTFU princesses. Environmental devastation? I'll show you environmental devastation. B)




Real men didn't need the relative safety of distance that an aircraft deployed ordnance provides.

Oh no.

They blasted nukes straight out of a cannon.

I see many a 'con' to this 'delivery system'..


----------



## petesbrew (25/6/11)

2:15am
15min till the end of boil.
****. It. is. Cold.
At least no chilling's a breeze.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/6/11)

I bloody KNEW there must have been a downside to getting those two 9L kegs....we blew them both in one night and now I need to fill them again. NO ONE WARNED ME THAT WOULD HAPPEN!


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> I bloody KNEW there must have been a downside to getting those two 9L kegs....we blew them both in one night and now I need to fill them again. NO ONE WARNED ME THAT WOULD HAPPEN!


9l isn't much of a party is it! Lol.

Well I'm in tge dandenongs for 1.5hrs whilst my kid is at a birthday party here. So I've set myself up in tge car (too bloody cold out there ATM) with 4 issues of BYO and zymurgy and a few issues o mens health mag to balance things out. Thermos of coffee, some homemade jerky and couple salami sandwiches. I'm a happy man. Only downside is I forgot a bottle of porter I was going to bring up and sip on. 

Oh well some me time and catching up on beer news is a good bloody Sunday morning.


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/11)

I got a free year's subscription to Men's Health Magazine when I signed up for a funeral plan last year. I haven't read any of them but I take them into work and leave them in the lunch room and the gay guys drool. 





Edit: I go more for family magazines like this one:


----------



## argon (27/6/11)

Just bought 5 kegs this morning, for $229... (4 keg special and a fifth for $1 at Ross') with the view of selling off 2 or 3 for about $50 a piece, as i only really need 2. I get the feeling though, that as soon as i see them i'll be wanting to keep them all. :unsure: If i were to keep them all i'd have 11 in total... which feels about right with a four tap fridge.


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> I got a free year's subscription to Men's Health Magazine when I signed up for a funeral plan last year. I haven't read any of them but I take them into work and leave them in the lunch room and the gay guys drool.
> 
> View attachment 46667
> 
> ...



Snopes ruins everyone's fun again!


----------



## bum (27/6/11)

So someone from Optus just called offering me a "free promotional survey". Uh, Okay. Anyway, the dude says that if I change to Optus I can get free local, national and mobile calls for $90 per month. So I ask in what way is it free - I'd be paying $90? He deftly sidesteps my bad attitude by telling me that I would be pleased to learn that I would also be getting internet for free. I tell him that I am not interested in changing to Optus for my internet service and he says that he's not asking me to change internet provider at all, so I ask him how will Optus give me free internet that is provided by another company. His reply? He hangs up. These guys just aren't as persistent as they used to be.


----------



## bum (28/6/11)

Had a cube split on me this morning. Not even on a seam. It's like it had gone brittle and just cracked. WTF? It's done less than 20 brews. Glad it was in the bath and only had napisan in it. The white square type you get at Ray's, etc. Dunno what to replace it with. Read too many complaints about the blue Willow ones lately and I did like this type except for the random rupturing thing. Anyway, better go grab something so I can get the plastic taste out of it before I brew on thursday.


----------



## Fents (28/6/11)

take your pick bum:

http://www.plasdene.com.au/category/index/...astic/cat3/Cube


----------



## Fourstar (28/6/11)

bum said:


> Had a cube split on me this morning. Not even on a seam. It's like it had gone brittle and just cracked. WTF? It's done less than 20 brews. Glad it was in the bath and only had napisan in it. The white square type you get at Ray's, etc. Dunno what to replace it with. Read too many complaints about the blue Willow ones lately and I did like this type except for the random rupturing thing. Anyway, better go grab something so I can get the plastic taste out of it before I brew on thursday.




i had the same thing a while ago after around 20 odd batches. a corner of one of the feet split. Im also glad it wasn't filled with hot wort!


----------



## bum (28/6/11)

Fents said:


> pick bum


*chortle*

Cheers, I'll grab one locally today and look into grabbing some more from there later - why wouldn't I need more cubes?


----------



## bum (28/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> a corner of one of the feet split.


Yeah, that's where mine went. Although, on close inspection I can see there are some hairline cracks most of the way up that same side. I wonder if that side might have copped too much sun when empty? I'll be storing them in dark at all time now (obviously, I keep them out of the sun when full of beer).


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/11)

bum said:


> Dunno what to replace it with.



Heirloom worthy.
At $160, spose it would want to be.


----------



## bum (28/6/11)

Ooooh. Never seen cube bling before.


----------



## Pollux (28/6/11)

Yet another year that the ATO has failed to make etax linux friendly......was forced to fire up XP on the wife's laptop. I feel dirty.


----------



## argon (29/6/11)

How to watch 1000 seasons of US TV free

They mention it can't be accessed outside the US due to copyright laws, but are more than happy to publish a guide on how to circumvent this and hence break the law. Someone might be out of job for allowing this to go to publication.


----------



## Pennywise (29/6/11)

Anyone else have the displeasure of doing stock take this time of year. God damn I'm glad it's over....


----------



## Pollux (30/6/11)

I just got a card from my parents for my birthday later this week..........They know me too well.


----------



## bum (30/6/11)

All your buttery biscuit base are belong to these guys.


----------



## Pennywise (30/6/11)

Dave70 said:


> Heirloom worthy.
> At $160, spose it would want to be.



Good luck squeezing the air out of those puppy's


----------



## bum (1/7/11)

An order that arrived today was packed wrong so now I can't brew on the weekend. POO!

Un-named retailer was suitably apologetic and is remedying to my satisfaction so they shall remain un-named.


----------



## jlm (1/7/11)

Right now, I'm drinking a Spartacus. Its good. When its done, I'm gettin on the end of a jackhammer, will be less good.


----------



## Pennywise (1/7/11)

Should be a happy night, grabbed a couple of 8 Wired brews, Epic Hop Zombie, & a bottle of Orval. Never had Orval before


----------



## schooey (1/7/11)

Yeah... I hear you. I went to Murrays to try the Vesuvius Imperial Lager and came home with a cube each of HOD, Spartacus & Shawn's Fault.


----------



## jlm (1/7/11)

schooey said:


> Yeah... I hear you. I went to Murrays to try the Vesuvius Imperial Lager and came home with a cube each of HOD, Spartacus & Shawn's Fault.


Cubes? Sheeeeet. If it doesn't work out out for us in Tassie then the hunter is next on my "Get the fudge out of brisbane" list.


----------



## Dave70 (1/7/11)




----------



## Muggus (1/7/11)

Dave70 said:


>


Finally, something worthy of framing and having up in the toilet


----------



## Pennywise (1/7/11)

Got my burner delivered today, I'm pretty sure they forgot to put the whirlfloc tabs I ordered in. So, how big is a pack of whirlfloc tabs (10)? I don't wanna go ring then to tell em they left it out if it's that small I could of accidentally throw them out with the packaging, which I don't think happened but you never know


----------



## drew9242 (1/7/11)

can't get the packging out and have another look?


----------



## schooey (1/7/11)

I not sure if I should do early nok offs and beer shoppings again on frudee arvos..bit dangarous.. :


----------



## Pennywise (2/7/11)

Drew9242 said:


> can't get the packging out and have another look?



Not really, half of it's at work, in the big skip. **** goin through that


----------



## drew9242 (2/7/11)

Bugger.

Worth a call though to check if they supplied them.


----------



## Pennywise (2/7/11)

I'll do that on Monday, I realized I wasn't quite ready for my maiden full boil AG, Ive just done some volume measurements of my pot and now I'll need to do a boil off test. So I prolly won't get to do it till next weekend anyway as I really only get one day a weekend to brew. I've decided to throw down a couple of kits to feed the brewing zombie in me. After having a few IPA's last night I think I'll put a Coopers IPA down and throw about 100g of hops at it with some spec grains.


----------



## Bribie G (2/7/11)

Dedicated Herms Guide, Problems And Solution Thread is now up to 26 pages with 507 posts. 


<shitstir>

We choose to go HERMS. We choose to go HERMS... (interrupted by applause) we choose to go HERMS in this decade and do the other things, not because they are easy, but because they are hard, because that goal will serve to organize and measure the best of our energies and skills, because that challenge is one that we are willing to accept, one we are unwilling to postpone, and one which we intend to win, and the others, too.

</shitstir>

:lol:


----------



## DUANNE (2/7/11)

after a lot of upset the bombers have finally won a game. some one had to break the cats streak. woo hoo


----------



## bigandhairy (2/7/11)

BEERHOG said:


> after a lot of upset the bombers have finally won a game. some one had to break the cats streak. woo hoo


Cracking final quarter


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/11)

Pennywise said:


> I'll do that on Monday, I realized I wasn't quite ready for my maiden full boil AG, Ive just done some volume measurements of my pot and now I'll need to do a boil off test. So I prolly won't get to do it till next weekend anyway as I really only get one day a weekend to brew. I've decided to throw down a couple of kits to feed the brewing zombie in me. After having a few IPA's last night I think I'll put a Coopers IPA down and throw about 100g of hops at it with some spec grains.


Good idea to 'map' tge system first. Nothing wrong with some k&k keg fillers to keep supplies up. He'll I've got tge worlds biggest mongrel beer to fill kegs... had ~10L of extra AG beer in a cube, decided to take it out of fridge and warm and I'll just ferment a 10L batch. Next day the fkr is spontaneously fermenting with god knows what... Hmmmm i really need that keg filled, so let's throw in a tin of Belgian goo I had left over and sugars and fill to 18L. Dry hop a little. Bloody passable quaffer in the end. Sometimes u get Belgian tones other times u get POR. 

Ferment what u can when u can. It's better than no beer at all


----------



## drew9242 (3/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ferment what u can when u can. It's better than no beer at all




Or buying beer!


----------



## Lecterfan (3/7/11)

Turns out the double batch of stout I just knocked out was my 30th AG batch. I don't feel so bad about getting drunk now - kind of like a pre-emptive celebratory event. I am close to moving to a more "adult" version of equipment but can't decide between 3v or biab (as I am at the point where either would be an easy transition).


----------



## petesbrew (3/7/11)

Isn't it annoying when your lager is sitting at 1012 for a week, you start planning for bottling night, then it drops another 2 points?
Oh well, another week's not gonna hurt it.


----------



## Pennywise (4/7/11)

Whirlfloc mystery solved. I recieved an e-mail from supplier saying it wasn't sent because it hadn't arrived yet & they didn't want to hold up my order any longer. Stupid gmail put that email in my spam folder so didn't notice till' I did my weekly Monday morn check of said folder. Big brewday this weekend, FOR SURE


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/11)

Don't hydrometers break easily, eh?
I'm now onto #4 for 2011.
Tried to do the right thing by keeping it in it's original little cardboard tube and all. But it would seem that the arse of the thing got moist at some point and perished. The last time I saw the little poofter in one piece it reflected a glint of sunshine as it slipped through the bottom of its container, bounced off the shelving and and splintered on the garage floor.

Normally my cat like reflexes would have snatched it from mid air. But I had my favorite pint glass in the other hand, half full mind you.
Life's about priorities.


----------



## bconnery (4/7/11)

Dave70 said:


> Don't hydrometers break easily, eh?
> I'm now onto #4 for 2011.
> Tried to do the right thing by keeping it in it's original little cardboard tube and all. But it would seem that the arse of the thing got moist at some point and perished. The last time I saw the little poofter in one piece it reflected a glint of sunshine as it slipped through the bottom of its container, bounced off the shelving and and splintered on the garage floor.
> 
> ...


Get yourself one of these Dave... http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=894

I went through a few hydrometers in the past, haven't broken a single one since I got this a few years back


----------



## bum (4/7/11)

They do melt in front of the heater pretty easy but...don't ask.


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/11)

bconnery said:


> Get yourself one of these Dave... http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=894
> 
> I went through a few hydrometers in the past, haven't broken a single one since I got this a few years back



Wanna laugh?
I'm on my second (similar) one of those also. Took a hot wort sample in the first one and it wilted and collapsed like the cheap, wonk cocked piece of shit it was.
Silly of me, but in my defense, the only beer I had on hand that day was a Triple. Lesson learned.
Nowadays I keep my brewday beers at 5%>...


----------



## Goofinder (4/7/11)

Get yourself a 100mL measuring cylinder made from glass, that won't melt. Need to overfill it to take an FG reading as it's only just tall enough for a 'standard' hydrometer.







Although I did break my first (and only) hydrometer by crushing it against the cylinder while trying to turn off the tap... I guess hydrometers just want to be broken.


----------



## Airgead (4/7/11)

Goofinder said:


> Get yourself a 100mL measuring cylinder made from glass, that won't melt.



No... but they do make an impressively loud noise (and make an impressive amount of mess) when your kids knock them a shelf on and onto a tiled floor...

I know I'm going to jinx myself when I say this. Been brewing for 15 years and only ever owned 1 hydrometer. Bought it with my first kit and its still going strong.

Cheers 
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (5/7/11)

I've owned two. Still have one, but swapped to a refractometer a few years ago. Sits in a nice padded case in case it gets bumped off tge table. Love it.


----------



## Pennywise (5/7/11)

Anyone feel the earthquake?


----------



## argon (5/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> I've owned two. Still have one, but swapped to a refractometer a few years ago. Sits in a nice padded case in case it gets bumped off tge table. Love it.


me too... since buying my refrac i've not used the hydro... too easy just to take a tiny sample then look at the chart.


----------



## Dave70 (5/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> I've owned two. Still have one, but swapped to a refractometer a few years ago. Sits in a nice padded case in case it gets bumped off tge table. Love it.



Don't you still need a hydro for some readings? Have we got a 'how to' thread for these jiggers? Do you need mathematical skills to operate one?


----------



## argon (5/7/11)

you need to know what your OG was for the reading to make sense... Here's a chart I View attachment Refractometer_Chart___During_Fermentation___Brix_to_SG.pdf
i keep handy around the fermentation fridge so when i take a sample i know what the refrac reading means. There's plenty of cheap ones on ebay.


----------



## bum (5/7/11)

argon said:


> take a tiny sample


Wait, what? I know what all those words mean but I can't seem to make sense of them when used together like this.


----------



## argon (5/7/11)

bum said:


> Wait, what? I know what all those words mean but I can't seem to make sense of them when used together like this.



I've highlighted your words... now they mean something else. ha-ha


----------



## bum (5/7/11)

Bloody architects!


----------



## brettprevans (5/7/11)

Dave70 said:


> Don't you still need a hydro for some readings? Have we got a 'how to' thread for these jiggers? Do you need mathematical skills to operate one?


piss easy to use. Few drips on the reader and your done. Argon supplied tge chart for reading gravity during fermentation (alc distorts the reading), that's all u need. There are few good threads on refractometers in tge gear and equipment section. Great piece of kit.


----------



## jlm (5/7/11)

good idea at the time.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8IGDIujijQ


----------



## Airgead (6/7/11)

bum said:


> Wait, what? I know what all those words mean but I can't seem to make sense of them when used together like this.



I'm with you bum.,.. how are you supposed to drink a tiny sample? Licking the refractometer clean just doesn't seem as appealing.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## WarmBeer (6/7/11)

Airgead said:


> I'm with you bum.,.. how are you supposed to drink a tiny sample? Licking the refractometer clean just doesn't seem as appealing.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


True, but at least afterwards you can find out the specific gravity of your own saliva. If you're, y'know, interested in that sort of thing. :unsure:


----------



## Fents (6/7/11)

bloody hell i read that as salvia! was all yeaaaaa hold up! youtube that shit its full on, even better in real life.


----------



## Airgead (6/7/11)

Fents said:


> bloody hell i read that as salvia! was all yeaaaaa hold up! youtube that shit its full on, even better in real life.



You get that excited over sage? Personally I make chicken stuffing with mine. Nice but not that exciting.


----------



## bum (6/7/11)

Fents said:


> bloody hell i read that as salvia! was all yeaaaaa hold up! youtube that shit its full on, even better in real life.


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=940_1309478119

Yeah. Looks rad.

NSFW: bongs


----------



## jlm (6/7/11)

bum said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=940_1309478119
> 
> Yeah. Looks rad.
> 
> NSFW: bongs


And a comparison.....

http://tosh.comedycentral.com/video-clips/...vs--salvia-eric

I remember this stuff was kicking around here 15 odd years ago. Never touched it but saw some decent freak outs. None as good as that though.

NSFW probably.


----------



## bum (7/7/11)

I went back to uni to stop this getting-up-before-6AM bullshit. This time of day ought to be wiped from the clock (unless I'm still up drinking).


----------



## argon (7/7/11)

got the stirplate out last night to mix up some polyclar... damn thing has thrown it's magnets. Must have dropped it and the glue come away from the pc fan... have to open it up again and fix the bloody thing now. PITA


----------



## WarmBeer (7/7/11)

bum said:


> I went back to uni to stop this getting-up-before-6AM bullshit. This time of day ought to be wiped from the clock (unless I'm still up drinking).


Dont have kids.

You have been warned.


----------



## bum (7/7/11)

Yeah, there's a few kids in the family and all mates have got a couple so I'm already up to speed on that one. SWMBO is showing no signs of cluckiness yet so I reckon I'm in the clear for the next few years at least.


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/11)

I was watching Cool Hand Luke last night and nearly fell off my chair at one point. Checked up on it, and yes it's true:

 Indeed that's where it came from, as also used by a number of US networks. bugger me.


----------



## brettprevans (7/7/11)

I'm being subjected to torture... At the local shopping centre and having to watch my kids whilst they are one of those horrible kids stage shows. And not a beer in sight. Torture I tells u.


----------



## Katherine (7/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> I'm being subjected to torture... At the local shopping centre and having to watch my kids whilst they are one of those horrible kids stage shows. And not a beer in sight. Torture I tells u.




That is gastly... why you doing that? I suppose I did take my daughter to see Justin Bieber movie on Mothers Day...


----------



## Katherine (7/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Dont have kids.
> 
> You have been warned.




Gosh I must of missed out on a new aged man... he NEVER got up... EVER!


----------



## Pollux (7/7/11)

Katie said:


> That is gastly... why you doing that? I suppose I did take my daughter to see Justin Bieber movie on Mothers Day...



Really, Bieber??????


As long as you aren't one of those mums you see screaming louder than their kids...


----------



## Malted (7/7/11)

Katie said:


> Gosh I must of missed out on a new aged man... he NEVER got up... EVER!




Is that anything like "Is it in yet?"
h34r:


----------



## petesbrew (7/7/11)

Katie said:


> That is gastly... why you doing that? I suppose I did take my daughter to see Justin Bieber movie on Mothers Day...


Play school, New McDonald's Farm, Yo Gabba Gabba, I can handle taking them to kids shows. 
But I am DREADING the day my kids get a taste for music...


----------



## Katherine (7/7/11)

Pollux said:


> Really, Bieber??????
> 
> 
> As long as you aren't one of those mums you see screaming louder than their kids...




YES it took ages for her to admit that she like him... Now its I LOVE JB everywhere... The movie wasnt to bad actually, it was interesting to see how he came about he had a natural talent etc... and worked hard for it... but Ill leave it at that.


----------



## Airgead (7/7/11)

petesbrew said:


> Play school, New McDonald's Farm, Yo Gabba Gabba, I can handle taking them to kids shows.
> But I am DREADING the day my kids get a taste for music...



If they ever develop a taste for music they won't be into Beiber...

Its if they never develop a taste for music you will have to worry.


----------



## brettprevans (7/7/11)

all too true. at least they cater for kids having short attention spans and these things only go for 30min. really could have had a beer though. 

kids will develop taste unlike ours (odds are) wejust have to hope its not too bad. in saying that, my girls have discovered my wifes music collection of 60's stuff and abba etc. I hate it and now im stuck listening to it. oh well, i can play what i like in the man cave and on the way to/from work.

on a completely off topic point for the off topic section, i just checked on my US amarillo stout i brewed yesterday. going lovely. already starting to kraussen and smelling fantastic. i just put the heat belt on it to get the temp up, tucked it into bed (well i wrapped some old thick car seat covers around it). ant wait to taste this.


----------



## petesbrew (7/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> all too true. at least they cater for kids having short attention spans and these things only go for 30min. really could have had a beer though.
> 
> kids will develop taste unlike ours (odds are) wejust have to hope its not too bad. in saying that, my girls have discovered my wifes music collection of 60's stuff and abba etc. I hate it and now im stuck listening to it. oh well, i can play what i like in the man cave and on the way to/from work.
> 
> on a completely off topic point for the off topic section, i just checked on my US amarillo stout i brewed yesterday. going lovely. already starting to kraussen and smelling fantastic. i just put the heat belt on it to get the temp up, tucked it into bed (well i wrapped some old thick car seat covers around it). ant wait to taste this.


Mmm, Amarillo Stout.

Thinking last night of my belgian Blonde I have. It's sitting at 1012 getting close to bottling time, but then I had an idea of splitting the batch and racking half onto some raspberries as my first AG framboise. Still contemplating that one.


----------



## Katherine (8/7/11)

Airgead said:


> If they ever develop a taste for music they won't be into Beiber...
> 
> Its if they never develop a taste for music you will have to worry.




Her father kept her away from all that kind of music and introduced music that he liked etc... she aquired that taste by catching the child care bus to school and the girls that drove the bus played that kind of music... she loves pop culture... she hides it from her father...


----------



## Bribie G (8/7/11)

I don't know what the fuss is about Bieber, he's really just the 21st century equivalent of Donny Osmond who was even younger when he got going, Michael Jackson of course and who can forget Little Stevie Wonder - which was his actual name till he got a bit hairy and they dropped the "little". Of course SW and MJ actually had talent. DO debatable


----------



## Katherine (8/7/11)

Look I dont really want to defend the bloke, as his voice grates on me aswell... it is different to the others you mentioned Bribie only due to social networking, that is how he became famous. Even when Usher had discovered him they couldnt find him anything because there was no platform for him unless he was involved in Disney... So through hard work and lots of visits to radio stations (100's) and social networking he took off... 

So yes its not our kind of music but to say he is not talented is silly... There are different degrees of talent. Really gets me when peoples only talent is what they can hear with there ears knock musicians... My partner is a musician he does NOT like Bieber but he would never put him down or stop my daughter from listening.. He has even offered to play his music on his guitar while she sings. Its all personal choice.


----------



## bum (9/7/11)

Even after seeing it many dozens of times now I still laugh at Chairman Kaga every time he bites into that capsicum. I can't imagine what made them use that take once, let alone for every episode of every series.


----------



## brettprevans (9/7/11)

Well just out of hospital... Another freaking motorbike accident. No broken bones but likely some serious damage to the knee and shin. Same freaking leg as the last accident also. Off to see tge Ortho surgeon on monday hopefully. 

Far too much morphine and and to :icon_vomit: damn shame since it's normally too much drinking and wnjoyable time that results in that.


----------



## argon (9/7/11)

Isn't it like motorbikes are telling your something??? Not that I'd know, but I did see my brother crack his skull on a bike when he was 12... No thanks

Anyway, just watched the perfect game of rugby (from a spectator point of view) anger, tension, elation and finally victory to my team... Perfect. Well done reds.


----------



## Pennywise (10/7/11)

Another good win for the Bombers last night, wasn't looking to good for a bit there


----------



## bum (10/7/11)

Dreamtime at the G is the one that counts but.


----------



## Pennywise (10/7/11)

Bloody oath it does

First run, yay, finally. Unfortunately still no kettle finings. And the added suck, it's blowing a gale






At least I hit numbers right so far


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/11)

Could somebody please tell Ellie from Masterchef that:

I was so worried that this dish would not match what the chef at the restaurant intended, that I was really freaking out but hey I'm so excited it came together in the end and I'm really looking forward to the next challenge.

Is NOT Pronounced:

wsoword thaaa this dish woulnmatch waaa thchef athrestrant intended tha a wa really freaknou bu hey aaamsoesited a it came together ith en an I'm really looking fowartonechalng


----------



## pk.sax (13/7/11)

Anyone here know if jeep's radio/dash/instrument panel etc are hoseable? Sill have dirt sticking to it, vacuumed the whole thing but can't get the dirt out of the plastic easily.
Mate at work thinks they are washable but I doubt he's ever done that to his'. Can't find a reference to cleaning the bugger anywhere in the operating manual. It does have plugs under the carpets to pull out to drain it.


----------



## drew9242 (14/7/11)

Any chance of using compressed air?


----------



## petesbrew (14/7/11)

practicalfool said:


> Anyone here know if jeep's radio/dash/instrument panel etc are hoseable? Sill have dirt sticking to it, vacuumed the whole thing but can't get the dirt out of the plastic easily.
> Mate at work thinks they are washable but I doubt he's ever done that to his'. Can't find a reference to cleaning the bugger anywhere in the operating manual. It does have plugs under the carpets to pull out to drain it.


I wouldn't hose a radio. Damp cloth maybe, but not a hose.


----------



## bconnery (14/7/11)

http://www.smh.com.au/world/pastafarian-wi...0714-1hf02.html

I know there's a few on this site that have been touched by his noodly appendage, or however their saying goes, so I had a chuckle on this one...


----------



## Pennywise (14/7/11)

That's pretty damn funny


----------



## petesbrew (15/7/11)

Last night I tipped out the last 8 bottles of a dodgy AG made earlier in the year.

Damn shame, it looked good, it had promise, but I f##ked up bigtime with 1, too low mash temp making it thin as, and 2. wrong hop choices, making it 105ibu's.
Looked like brown water and tasted like it was bittered with lemon/pepper.

Gotta drop by Dave's HBS for some munich for the next brewday.


----------



## argon (15/7/11)

Did a similar thing last night... Pulled out a bottle with 5 written on it. That'd be my 5th ever . Makes sense I tried to make a Belgian dark at 8.5% so early on with no temp control... First partial I think it was. Brew 6 was AG. Opened it up smelt teh bottle and it nearly burnt my nostrils out. Hot. Had a small sip. Hot. Into the recycling those bottles went.


----------



## Dave70 (15/7/11)

bconnery said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/world/pastafarian-wi...0714-1hf02.html
> 
> I know there's a few on this site that have been touched by his noodly appendage, or however their saying goes, so I had a chuckle on this one...



Licenses can be funny things.


----------



## .DJ. (15/7/11)

$130 a ticket to see Foo Fighters at the _"good to watch footy but crap for a concert"_ SFS...

JOKE!!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (15/7/11)

My beautiful wife (who rarely drinks and has no clue about anything alcoholic) sent me a text today asking if there was any wine at home for cooking. Yes i replied back (without thinking in the middle of doing a hundred different things at work). I came home to a beautiful roast lamb, gravy and all the trimmings meal. Awesome! After that I put the kids to bed. Drank one of dr smurto's beers. happy days.... 

Later on during conversation the bottle of wine came up... I got it from where all of the "other" bottles are she said. Dread struck me. In vain i asked "Where was that?, in the carton that i got from the wine sale down the road for 3 bucks a bottle the other day?" .... no, she said. It was one of the ones in the top cupboard.. oh ****. Took a look at the bottle and realized that she had used one of my bottles that i had bought from woodstock in the mclaren vale and had been saving for the last 5 years for a special occasion  

Oh well at least the gravy tasted nice.... And in case anybody was wondering the 2006 woodstock cab sav is drinking very well at the moment.


----------



## Lecterfan (15/7/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> My beautiful wife (who rarely drinks and has no clue about anything alcoholic) sent me a text today asking if there was any wine at home for cooking. Yes i replied back (without thinking in the middle of doing a hundred different things at work). I came home to a beautiful roast lamb, gravy and all the trimmings meal. Awesome! After that I put the kids to bed. Drank one of dr smurto's beers. happy days....
> 
> Later on during conversation the bottle of wine came up... I got it from where all of the "other" bottles are she said. Dread struck me. In vain i asked "Where was that?, in the carton that i got from the wine sale down the road for 3 bucks a bottle the other day?" .... no, she said. It was one of the ones in the top cupboard.. oh ****. Took a look at the bottle and realized that she had used one of my bottles that i had bought from woodstock in the mclaren vale and had been saving for the last 5 years for a special occasion
> 
> Oh well at least the gravy tasted nice.... And in case anybody was wondering the 2006 woodstock cab sav is drinking very well at the moment.



Bloody classic...


----------



## pk.sax (16/7/11)

Gravified blonde wife


----------



## peaky (16/7/11)

Mashed in at 4:30am this morning. Man it's cold! The lawn is white with frost and my Crocs are doing little to insulate my feet from the concrete floor. The things we do......


----------



## brettprevans (16/7/11)

Think I'm selling tge bike. 2 accidents busting up my left knee in 6 months is a bit much. Just got to work out how to get to/from a train station as I'm not driving to work. Not that I want to have to buy a car either. Oh well. 

More worrying is I have 100L of beer on fermentors that desperately need to be gotten off tge yeast and kegged and I can do shit atm.


----------



## peaky (16/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Think I'm selling tge bike. 2 accidents busting up my left knee in 6 months is a bit much. Just got to work out how to get to/from a train station as I'm not driving to work. Not that I want to have to buy a car either. Oh well.
> 
> More worrying is I have 100L of beer on fermentors that desperately need to be gotten off tge yeast and kegged and I can do shit atm.



What suburb are you in? I could prob give you a hand to keg if you're stuck


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> My beautiful wife (who rarely drinks and has no clue about anything alcoholic) sent me a text today asking if there was any wine at home for cooking. Yes i replied back (without thinking in the middle of doing a hundred different things at work). I came home to a beautiful roast lamb, gravy and all the trimmings meal. Awesome! After that I put the kids to bed. Drank one of dr smurto's beers. happy days....
> 
> Later on during conversation the bottle of wine came up... I got it from where all of the "other" bottles are she said. Dread struck me. In vain i asked "Where was that?, in the carton that i got from the wine sale down the road for 3 bucks a bottle the other day?" .... no, she said. It was one of the ones in the top cupboard.. oh ****. Took a look at the bottle and realized that she had used one of my bottles that i had bought from woodstock in the mclaren vale and had been saving for the last 5 years for a special occasion
> 
> Oh well at least the gravy tasted nice.... And in case anybody was wondering the 2006 woodstock cab sav is drinking very well at the moment.


I bet it tasted great.

We went over to some friends place years ago for dinner. Took over a bottle of wine as you do (something nice from the hunter).
The bloke opened it up and poured a good swig into the cooking. I was gobsmacked - didn't know what to say.
Later on we ran out of wine, of course. His wife suggested the cask on top of the fridge, to which he replied "no that's for cooking!"
FFS... Some people.
We all have "friends" like this.


----------



## jyo (17/7/11)

peakydh said:


> Mashed in at 4:30am this morning. Man it's cold! The lawn is white with frost and my Crocs are doing little to insulate my feet from the concrete floor. The things we do......



Crocs are cold-blooded, mate. They aren't gonna keep your feet warm 

Drove over to the mother in laws house today to check on their house after a street party went wrong last night.
The neighbours corner block fence was gone, I mean gone- asbestos fence about 20 metres long strewn in pieces all over the road, all three of their cars completely smashed to shithouse...at leat no-one was injured.


----------



## Airgead (17/7/11)

jyo said:


> Drove over to the mother in laws house today to check on their house after a street party went wrong last night.
> The neighbours corner block fence was gone, I mean gone- asbestos fence about 20 metres long strewn in pieces all over the road, all three of their cars completely smashed to shithouse...at leat no-one was injured.



Man that sucks. We had some D!ckheads get pissed at a party down the street and tear up our front garden at 2am a few weeks ago. Pricks.

I feel for you.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## jyo (18/7/11)

Airgead said:


> Man that sucks. We had some D!ckheads get pissed at a party down the street and tear up our front garden at 2am a few weeks ago. Pricks.
> 
> I feel for you.
> 
> ...



So many of them around here, mate. It made the news last night.


----------



## Lecterfan (20/7/11)

Not to detract from the gravitas of immediately previous threads, but has anyone else had the lucky find of "the shithouse batch that is no good" tasted 4-5 months later and it is very drinkable and then accidentally on a Wednesday afternoon you find yourself a bit bloody tipsy? I have experienced that today. :icon_cheers:


----------



## vic45 (20/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Not to detract from the gravitas of immediately previous threads, but has anyone else had the lucky find of "the shithouse batch that is no good" tasted 4-5 months later and it is very drinkable and then accidentally on a Wednesday afternoon you find yourself a bit bloody tipsy? I have experienced that today. :icon_cheers:



Not tipsy, but the ESB I brewed at vic13's brewday has been shithouse and nearly went on the grass.

Tried some with billygoat on monday, not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Lecterfan (20/7/11)

vic45 said:


> Not tipsy, but the ESB I brewed at vic13's brewday has been shithouse and nearly went on the grass.
> 
> Tried some with billygoat on monday, not bad, not bad at all.




Welll.....you best save some for me hey???!!!


----------



## peaky (23/7/11)

I'm a Kiwi and a devout All Blacks supporter but I hope the Wallabies smash the Boks tonight.


----------



## Pennywise (24/7/11)

Amy Whinehouse dead from drug overdose, gees, bet none of us saw that coming

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celeb...i-1226100583008


----------



## Silo Ted (24/7/11)

At the magical age of 27 ! She joins a long list of musicians at tapping out when she did. My respect for her has increased tenfold. 

Robert Johnson, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Brian Jones, Pigpen (from Grateful Dead), Jim Morrison & Kurt Cobain are the other members of the 27 Club. 

Tell me that's not co-incidence !


----------



## goomboogo (24/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> At the magical age of 27 ! She joins a long list of musicians at tapping out when she did. My respect for her has increased tenfold.
> 
> Robert Johnson, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Brian Jones, Pigpen (from Grateful Dead), Jim Morrison & Kurt Cobain are the other members of the 27 Club.
> 
> Tell me that's not co-incidence !


It's a coincidence.


----------



## Silo Ted (24/7/11)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !


----------



## Muggus (24/7/11)

Ah shit...i'm 27 this year...i'm doomed!


----------



## brettprevans (24/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> At the magical age of 27 ! She joins a long list of musicians at tapping out when she did. My respect for her has increased tenfold.
> 
> Robert Johnson, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Brian Jones, Pigpen (from Grateful Dead), Jim Morrison & Kurt Cobain are the other members of the 27 Club.
> 
> Tell me that's not co-incidence !


Yup coincidence. They all had talent. She didnt


----------



## warra48 (24/7/11)

Any bets on who's the most likely next to succumb to idiots disease?


----------



## Pennywise (24/7/11)

Hope it's not Muggus, he still needs to drink those lotto beers :lol:

Edit: that sounded bad, not saying you're an idiot mate


----------



## Silo Ted (24/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Yup coincidence. They all had talent. She didnt




Have you ever heard her material ? I'm not a fan by a long stretch, truth be told she annoys the hell out of me, but to say she has no talent is going a bit far. Her voice was smokin'.


----------



## Airgead (24/7/11)

Like so many - professional musician. Amateur human being...


----------



## Pennywise (24/7/11)

Well put Airgead


----------



## Dave70 (25/7/11)

warra48 said:


> Any bets on who's the most likely next to succumb to idiots disease?



Well sadly Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian are both in their 30's, so my only hope is for some botched plastic surgery or infected batch of BOTOX to rid society of their vacuous influence. But most of the cast members from programs like Jersey Shore are yet to crack 27, so they may well meet their demise in a fetid LA crack house yet. The gene pool will be a better place for it.

Winehouse sucked at life, no doubt, but she had a smoking hot voice when she was on her game. It's just a waste.


My choice for the next one to shuffle off is an obvious favorite. I'm actually surprised he's lasted this long. I guess they must cut the smack to buggery in jail.
Pete Doherty.


----------



## Clutch (25/7/11)

Dave70 said:


> Well sadly Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian are both in their 30's, so my only hope is for some botched plastic surgery or infected batch of BOTOX to rid society of their vacuous influence. But most of the cast members from programs like Jersey Shore are yet to crack 27, so they may well meet their demise in a fetid LA crack house yet. The gene pool will be a better place for it.
> 
> Winehouse sucked at life, no doubt, but she had a smoking hot voice when she was on her game. It's just a waste.
> 
> ...



****, where's the favourite button?
Do you have a newsletter I can subscribe to?


----------



## argon (25/7/11)

just want to say how awesome is dropbox on the iPhone and utorrent at home auto executing the files in the drop box folder... top gear will be ready to watch tonight when i get home


----------



## Clutch (25/7/11)

argon said:


> just want to say how awesome is dropbox on the iPhone and utorrent at home auto executing the files in the drop box folder... top gear will be ready to watch tonight when i get home



Thanks for the reminder, I shall download it now.


Currently off sick, watching the "How hard can it be to build an electric car" episode.


----------



## WarmBeer (25/7/11)

argon said:


> just want to say how awesome is dropbox on the iPhone and utorrent at home auto executing the files in the drop box folder... top gear will be ready to watch tonight when i get home



ADSL2+. Time between clicking on the link, and download finishing, approx. 4 mins.

Just enough time to go get a pint, and sit down in front of the telly


----------



## Fourstar (25/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Have you ever heard her material ? I'm not a fan by a long stretch, truth be told she annoys the hell out of me, but to say she has no talent is going a bit far. *Her voice was smokin'.*




Too bad the same could not be said about her physical appearance. :icon_vomit:


----------



## WarmBeer (25/7/11)

Fourstar said:


> Too bad the same could not be said about her physical appearance. :icon_vomit:


Give it a week, she'll be smoking one last time.


----------



## komodo (25/7/11)

I think any loss of life so young is pretty sad. 
She had an amazing tallent as a song writter and an even more amazing voice. 
Its a shame so many gifted people are also so haunted by addiction.


----------



## Dave70 (25/7/11)

Fourstar said:


> Too bad the same could not be said about her physical appearance. :icon_vomit:




That's the cool thing about being a man.
You can be a fat, ugly loud mouth who apparently chopped his coke with lard and _still _ have em eating out of your hand for years.


----------



## komodo (25/7/11)

Amy Winehouse meets Lady Diana at the pearly gates. Amy says to her "Why is your Halo black?" Diana replies "You must be still off your face darling, it's a ******* steering wheel"

I believe that meatloaf used to pay for his ladies...


----------



## Katherine (25/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Yup coincidence. They all had talent. She didnt




She did have talent... she had an incredible voice you just didnt like it.


----------



## argon (25/7/11)

Anyone else get the sneaking suspicion that she almost wanted to be in the 27 club?? dunno seems a bit suss... possibly on purpose?


----------



## warra48 (25/7/11)

Dave70 said:


> Winehouse sucked at life, no doubt, but she had a smoking hot voice when she was on her game. It's just a waste.



That's what makes it so sad, and a real waste of talent.


----------



## Muggus (25/7/11)

Pennywise said:


> Hope it's not Muggus, he still needs to drink those lotto beers :lol:
> 
> Edit: that sounded bad, not saying you're an idiot mate


Haha I have a feeling these lotto beers may be the death of me! Great way to go out though. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Silo Ted (26/7/11)

Dave70 said:


> That's the cool thing about being a man.
> You can be a fat, ugly loud mouth who apparently chopped his coke with lard and _still _ have em eating out of your hand for years.



I don't know why people give a shit about how a musician looks, or for that matter what the video clip comes across like. When did music stop being about the music ? I don't see with my ears. 

Chopping cocaine with lard, now that's seriously impressive though.


----------



## Kleiny (26/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I don't know why people give a shit about how a musician looks, or for that matter what the video clip comes across like. When did music stop being about the music ? I don't see with my ears.



You dont taste with your nose either ted but smell is an important part of flavour.

People are judged by there look and actions and that makes amy whinehouse a crackhouse singer who probably wanted to meet those other singers dead at 27.


----------



## Malted (26/7/11)

Yeah I started homebrewing to make it cheaper! This is essential beer research of course; I know you guys understand.


----------



## Dave70 (26/7/11)

Kleiny said:


> You dont taste with your nose either ted but smell is an important part of flavour.
> 
> People are judged by there look and actions and that makes amy whinehouse a crackhouse singer who probably wanted to meet those other singers dead at 27.




Looks good, probably smells good, clean cut and wholesome.







Give me a grubby, stoned soul belter or blues guitarist any day.


----------



## Pennywise (26/7/11)

Ha ha, he wearing pink lipstick. Or maybe he was giving a pink icy pole a blow job, either way it's pretty funny


----------



## Clutch (26/7/11)

WTF is that?

Just bought a used fridge for $60 from LHBS.
I should take sick days more often.


----------



## Airgead (26/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I don't see with my ears.



But if you listen with your eyes you'll be able to sing a rainbow...


----------



## petesbrew (26/7/11)

Airgead said:


> But if you listen with your eyes you'll be able to sing a rainbow...


Hahaha
Win.


----------



## Pollux (26/7/11)

So very much starting to get impatient waiting for Thursday night.................I have another appointment with my scarification artist, finally getting the first half of my right sleeve done.....

I believe the term is "squeeee"


----------



## Malted (26/7/11)

Pollux said:


> So very much starting to get impatient waiting for Thursday night.................I have another appointment with my scarification artist, finally getting the first half of my right sleeve done.....
> 
> I believe the term is "squeeee"




Pictures or we'll just think you are playing with felt tip pens and biros :lol:


----------



## Pollux (26/7/11)

As always there will be photos.........Who doesn't love blood?


----------



## Clutch (26/7/11)

Pollux said:


> As always there will be photos.........Who doesn't love blood?




Haemophiliacs?


----------



## Pennywise (26/7/11)

I'm drunk


----------



## Malted (26/7/11)

Pennywise said:


> I'm drunk



You'reeeee Gorgeousssssss. 'Burp'. Was yor kname?


----------



## Pennywise (26/7/11)

I forget, burp. Waiter, there's a fly in my soup


----------



## Silo Ted (27/7/11)

Kleiny said:


> You dont taste with your nose either ted but smell is an important part of flavour.



I made a comment yesterday to a queen at work. It was his birthday and he was counting the well wishes from his facebook 'friends', of whom there are about 2000. I suggested that you can't count someone as a friend unless you know what they smell like. That had the poor fellow speechless. 

If I had facebook, I would have loved to post 'smell ya later' on his wall


----------



## Dave70 (27/7/11)

Sad news for the world of Aussie motorcycling. 
57 ffs..

http://www.mcnews.com.au/NewsArchives/2011/July/KW.htm


----------



## Pollux (27/7/11)

This is what I walked out to find this morning...................FUCKERS!!!!!














Probably a good thing I didn't catch them in the act. I'd probably have bodies to deal with now.


----------



## argon (27/7/11)

do think they knew you? or just randoms? That's a pretty fucked thing to do... weak as piss


----------



## Maple (27/7/11)

Pollux said:


> This is what I walked out to find this morning...................FUCKERS!!!!!
> 
> Probably a good thing I didn't catch them in the act. I'd probably have bodies to deal with now.


little buggers. Look at the bright side though, should go faster now that your half way to the SS racing stripes...

but seriously, not cool at all.


----------



## goomboogo (27/7/11)

That must have been a massive bird.


----------



## Pollux (27/7/11)

Guessing it's a random attack, our car was the darkest in colour on the street last night, odds are the paint came from one the houses being reno'ed along the street atm. Lid to the paint tin was found in the neighbours yard.

Being waterproof tile paint designed for use in bathrooms, I don't see it being easy to remove without damaging the rest of the paint. It's even dripped through the base of the windscreen and down under the car. They did a good job on it.

It's now off with the insurers, waiting for the phone call to let me know what they plan on doing........

And to top it off, the funds I had set aside for my arm piece are now being used as the bond for the rental car. ******* gutted.


----------



## Pennywise (27/7/11)

Pollux said:


> Probably a good thing I didn't catch them in the act. I'd probably have bodies to deal with now.



Damn straight!

That is one truly fucked up thing to do to someones property, hope somehow the little peckers get caught, though not very likely I guess


----------



## Dave70 (27/7/11)

Pollux said:


> Probably a good thing I didn't catch them in the act. I'd probably have bodies to deal with now.



I remember looking out the front door of our previous house one Sunday morning to see my neighbor feverishly scrubbing a huge set of male genitalia off the bonnet off his work Hilux. They used one of those artline markers with the huge tip and bombed a bunch of cars.
Whenever I hear someone describe graffiti as 'art' I feel an overwhelming urge to kick them in the ******* ballsack.

That's one of the things I like about where I live now. There's a long, single road out with very few witnesses  houses.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/7/11)

Dave70 said:


> Whenever I hear someone describe graffiti as 'art' I feel an overwhelming urge to kick them in the ******* ballsack.


Graffiti is art.


----------



## petesbrew (27/7/11)

That f##king sucks, Pollux.
Had my workvan tagged in the past (nothing some polish wouldn't fix), but nothing like that.
Little f##king gutless c##ts.


----------



## marksfish (27/7/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Graffiti is art.



some graffiti is art, but throwing paint on a car or drawing dicks with a permanant marker is just vandalism.


----------



## Dave70 (27/7/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Graffiti is art.



So is a kick in the ballsac if I'm wearing ballerina slippers. 



Have you seen Bukowski kick his wife off the lounge? What a lovable old pisshead he was.


----------



## brettprevans (27/7/11)

Pollux said:


> This is what I walked out to find this morning...................FUCKERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats one hell of huge bird shit

sorry. seriously that fkn blows. couple grand worth of repaint there.


----------



## Pollux (27/7/11)

Ahhhhh, finally some good news today.

The panel place just rang me and they managed to get all the paint off the metal panels and the glass, they just need to replace all the plastic fittings/seals that got hit and she should be as good as new.

I swear this car is cursed, 10 years I've had insurance and never made a claim, and this is the second claim on this one car in a year....


----------



## Pennywise (27/7/11)

Does that mean you'll get your bond back sooner, and be able to get your arm done?


----------



## Pollux (27/7/11)

Doesn't look like it..........Unless my artist is happy to take an IOU.........


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/7/11)

Dave70 said:


> Have you seen Bukowski kick his wife off the lounge? What a lovable old pisshead he was.


haha yeah, watched that doco shortly before signing up to AHB (hence the avatar). The only Bukowski I've read is 'Women', I think I'll have to chip away at a bit more of his writing.


----------



## argon (29/7/11)

Have to pick a name for the IPA Archive comp;

I think i've got it down to a top 2;
- Blackbeard's Delight
- The Dutch Rudder 

Maybe a 3rd;
- Gepetto's Crotch

thoughts? suggestions?


----------



## Malted (29/7/11)

argon said:


> Have to pick a name for the IPA Archive comp;
> 
> I think i've got it down to a top 2;
> - Blackbeard's Delight
> ...



Mmm nautical theme aye for the top two? What about Horiatio's Full Nelson (would be good for a beer with NS hops), or Horatio's Horn. Top 2 are both good.


----------



## jlm (29/7/11)

argon said:


> Have to pick a name for the IPA Archive comp;
> 
> I think i've got it down to a top 2;
> - Blackbeard's Delight
> ...


Dutch rudder without a doubt. Then you get to call your iipa the double Dutch rudder.


----------



## petesbrew (30/7/11)

I'm no birdspotter, but it's pretty cool when a Satin Bowerbird has started visiting our backyard. I mean when have you ever seen one of them?
But geez he leaves a mess.


----------



## Pollux (1/8/11)

Oh the humanity.............my ADSL2+ has been shaped........Dropping from 10mb/s down to 256kb/s is just downright wrong, worst part is I can remember when I first got ADSL and thought that was fast. How times change.


----------



## Shed101 (1/8/11)

petesbrew said:


> I'm no birdspotter, but it's pretty cool when a Satin Bowerbird has started visiting our backyard. I mean when have you ever seen one of them?
> But geez he leaves a mess.



Pretty sure i've got photos of a young male from Bunya Mountains, but too young for the whole satin thing if this is correct. http://birdsinbackyards.net/species/Ptilon...nchus-violaceus

Is yours old enough for the spooky goth look?


----------



## jlm (2/8/11)

Mutherfudgin' rats.....



Clean through one of the hoses, other ones fucked.


----------



## Pollux (2/8/11)

Lucky they didn't eat your brewstand............


----------



## jlm (2/8/11)

Pollux said:


> Lucky they didn't eat your brewstand............


I know, a lot of time went into that.


----------



## Dave70 (3/8/11)

jlm said:


> Mutherfudgin' rats.....
> View attachment 47434
> 
> Clean through one of the hoses, other ones fucked.



Rat problem?
No worries. I had em in the chook shed at one point. big fuckers to. 
I nailed a few of these suckers to pieces of timber out of harms way and it straightened the bastards right out.
Look at the damage to that hose. That rat wanted to see you get blasted in the dial when you cracked the valve.
malicious..


----------



## jlm (3/8/11)

Dave70 said:


> Rat problem?
> No worries. I had em in the chook shed at one point. big fuckers to.
> I nailed a few of these suckers to pieces of timber out of harms way and it straightened the bastards right out.
> Look at the damage to that hose. That rat wanted to see you get blasted in the dial when you cracked the valve.
> malicious..



These ones aren't massive, but they're cunning. I've been at war with them for a while. Tried that bait, ratsack, another one I can't remember, heaps of different traps but can't get rid of them completely, a few keep hanging round. Next step is to push out all the fiberglass insulation thats over a storeroom under the house, I think thats were they live. Ugly, itchy job but this is the last straw.


----------



## Pennywise (3/8/11)

Found a dead rat here at work a few weeks ago, thing was about 30cm long, without the tail :blink: . Never seen a rat that big before, nearly shat my pants when I saw it. Prolly was after the bits of grain left lying around


----------



## petesbrew (3/8/11)

Shed101 said:


> Pretty sure i've got photos of a young male from Bunya Mountains, but too young for the whole satin thing if this is correct. http://birdsinbackyards.net/species/Ptilon...nchus-violaceus
> 
> Is yours old enough for the spooky goth look?


Thanks for the link. Yeah he's an old goth. Once 2 grey females were there as well. I'll have to find some blue stuff for him.


----------



## brettprevans (3/8/11)

get a cat. mines been keeping guard. left 2 big buggers at the door and even tried to take down a bastard possum thats been eating my fruit and veg. for keeping my grain safe i love my cat weven though im a dog person


----------



## Pennywise (3/8/11)

Getting pet rats should also help, when I lived in Sydney we had a rat problem in the rental, got 2 pet rats and one night there was rat droppings next to the cage (ferals must have come to have a look see), after that never saw a rat or mouse in the house, apart from ours


----------



## argon (3/8/11)

Second son born this morning... Big bugger too 9lbs 3oz. Mrs Argon did great. 2 boys now, 2 year old and a new born. Won't be long till their doughing in for me. Next few weeks off work are going to be a sleep deprived blur.

Might crack a barleywine in the next day or 2 in celebration.


----------



## Pennywise (3/8/11)

Congrats argon, get some sleep before they come home :lol: And maybe put a brew down to


----------



## brettprevans (3/8/11)

argon said:


> Second son born this morning... Big bugger too 9lbs 3oz. Mrs Argon did great. 2 boys now, 2 year old and a new born. Won't be long till their doughing in for me. Next few weeks off work are going to be a sleep deprived blur.
> 
> Might crack a barleywine in the next day or 2 in celebration.


congrats Argon :icon_cheers: !!

just dont do what I did and have a motobike accident 5 days into paternity leave and be of no use and get no brewing done!


----------



## petesbrew (3/8/11)

Congrats Argon!


----------



## warra48 (3/8/11)

Congrats, Argon.

It's a great feeling to be a dad again. Enjoy the marvelous experience of seeing them grow up and develop into their own personalties. 

mrs warra and I are all done with our own, but we're expecting grandchild No 3 in October. Bugger, birthdays and Christmas just got even more expensive than ever. 

By the way, the dad of all our grandchildren is our son, 9 lbs 10 oz at birth. Big job for mrs warra, who even today after 36 years of marriage still only tips the scales at 50 kg.


----------



## Pollux (3/8/11)

Just make sure you are fit to keep up with the grandkids warra............

I saw a horrid situation today where a grandmother and grandson (3yo) were at the same park as me and my daughter today (Sydney Park in Tempe for those who know the one) and she lost sight of him for a second and he was gone. Now this is a 40ha parkland, surrounded by VERY busy roads, has large water sections and mostly is off leash for dogs........She didn't alert anyone to the fact she had lost him until he had a 15min headstart so the little bugger could have been anywhere. 

Luckily there were some cops on pushbikes in the area who radioed back and got a van full of cops to come help look, he was found in a section of bush, perfectly fine and unharmed, but the potential for that to have ended in tragedy was massive. The look on the grandmother's face got worse by the minute. I did the most responsible thing I think of and went and stood in the carpark with my daughter keeping an eye out as at least he would have to pass us to wander onto the Prince's Highway.


----------



## argon (3/8/11)

Cheers all, really appreciated. Great feeling seeing the little one born and looking forward to seeing him grow into his own little person.


----------



## petesbrew (4/8/11)

Pollux said:


> Just make sure you are fit to keep up with the grandkids warra............
> 
> I saw a horrid situation today where a grandmother and grandson (3yo) were at the same park as me and my daughter today (Sydney Park in Tempe for those who know the one) and she lost sight of him for a second and he was gone. Now this is a 40ha parkland, surrounded by VERY busy roads, has large water sections and mostly is off leash for dogs........She didn't alert anyone to the fact she had lost him until he had a 15min headstart so the little bugger could have been anywhere.
> 
> Luckily there were some cops on pushbikes in the area who radioed back and got a van full of cops to come help look, he was found in a section of bush, perfectly fine and unharmed, but the potential for that to have ended in tragedy was massive. The look on the grandmother's face got worse by the minute. I did the most responsible thing I think of and went and stood in the carpark with my daughter keeping an eye out as at least he would have to pass us to wander onto the Prince's Highway.


Good to hear the kid was found safe. The gran would've surely got an earful from the mum when she heard about it.


----------



## pk.sax (6/8/11)

CUB's Oktoberfest ?!?!?

omgosh



lol, Don't get your hopes up.... this is vintage, found this can displayed in the Lion's Den Pub's little museum otw to Cooktown.


----------



## pk.sax (7/8/11)

Finally solved the question:

Can you wash a jeep's radio?

Yes you can. forgot it outside uncovered, topless  and it rained. Woke up at half past 3 in the night, ran out and got it undercover. This morning, shameo, wet/dry vac, towels and now the aircon running at idle and it's almost ready to go. As a bonus, the rain washed a lot of the dirt from the inside 

MYTH: CONFIRMED


----------



## Shed101 (7/8/11)

practicalfool said:


> Finally solved the question:
> 
> Can you wash a jeep's radio?
> 
> ...



For piece of mind you could always pull the radio out and put it in a plastic bag with plenty of uncooked rice. That will draw out any excess moisture.


----------



## pk.sax (7/8/11)

Shed101 said:


> For piece of mind you could always pull the radio out and put it in a plastic bag with plenty of uncooked rice. That will draw out any excess moisture.



hahahaha... never!! Next step is to intentionally wash it all out on a bright sunny day (with min 2 more days of sunshine lined up). I'll watch the radio tho, maybe clingwrap it and not aim for it.

PS: Rice is a good idea, but the radio kinda missed the rain, the windshield kept it off it due to the angle it made and won't need to do anything this time. I was thinking of taking a can of compressed air and also putting some dessicant into the general area sometime as it is generally pretty humid up here.


----------



## pk.sax (7/8/11)

Was at Dan's the other day.. tryin to pick out 10... just 10 beers!

This chick was standing in front of all the beers, chewing her lip off, I could see she was absolutely bamboozled by the variety. Helped her out, pointed to the Kriek - Cherry and raspeberry ones on the shelf, explained that they are kinda low in alcohol  lol... she was just glad to be given ANY recommendation haha... Then I stepped back, since I'd managed to shorten her to choose list so I could browse the section she was blocking (ulterior motives.. hehehe).

Next beer she picks by herself is a Grolsch.... hmnn... well, there is hope yet for the trying to buy good beer crowd up here.
Heh, it was even fun, I usually leave he helpless alone when I see them gazing at the rows of craft beer in the fridges, I might do this more often.


----------



## Dave70 (8/8/11)

A first for me yesterday.
Managed to do a simple little 25L batch of soon to be _kristallweizen_ (wheat - pale - hallertau), harvest the 3333 from the Franziskaner (ish) clone, then by plonking the cube into our 100,000L water tank that sits at around 14 deg, I was cool enough to pitch in under two hours. 
A quick look in the garage this morning witnessed a healthy 17 deg and a furiously blooping air lock.
Good way to kick off the week I say.


----------



## petesbrew (8/8/11)

Dave70 said:


> A first for me yesterday.
> Managed to do a simple little 25L batch of soon to be _kristallweizen_ (wheat - pale - hallertau), harvest the 3333 from the Franziskaner (ish) clone, then by plonking the cube into our 100,000L water tank that sits at around 14 deg, I was cool enough to pitch in under two hours.
> A quick look in the garage this morning witnessed a healthy 17 deg and a furiously blooping air lock.
> Good way to kick off the week I say.


Awesome. 

Had a taste of my 1/2 batch dunkeweizen last night, quite pleased. The summerish temps this week were well timed for this baby.
The other half in the fridge is still bubbling away on the lager yeast, but it's a bit of a hassle getting a taste... I'll leave it go for a few more nights.


----------



## Clutch (8/8/11)

Bottled 35l yesterday and have 3 x 23l batches going and another 23l racked and crash chilling as I type.
I'll be very popular in summer I reckon.

Would've been a good day except for some deadbeat customer threatening to "hunt me down".
Who am I kidding, that actually got a laugh out of me.


----------



## pk.sax (8/8/11)

d: ɥɐןq ɥɐןq

Oh, n qldkev is really smart


----------



## Dave70 (9/8/11)

Clutch said:


> Would've been a good day except for some deadbeat customer threatening to "hunt me down".



Well, tell him to make sure he bring's his permit. Hunting without a license can get a bloke in a lot of trouble.
I remember the fisheries inspector becoming very cross indeed when neither my mate nor I were able to produce our fishing licenses on one occasion.
Actually - that may have had more to do with the empty's clinking around on the floor of the tinny..


----------



## Clutch (9/8/11)

Dave70 said:


> Well, tell him to make sure he bring's his permit. Hunting without a license can get a bloke in a lot of trouble.
> I remember the fisheries inspector becoming very cross indeed when neither my mate nor I were able to produce our fishing licenses on one occasion.
> Actually - that may have had more to do with the empty's clinking around on the floor of the tinny..




You mean people actually fish sober? **** me.
I told old mate that I was sitting in front of a screen with all of his personal details on it, and that if he was looking for me he's gonna need a headstart.


----------



## Synthetase (10/8/11)

I have never actually owned a hydrometer.











There. I just wanted to say that.


----------



## drew9242 (10/8/11)

Borrow someones?
Own a Refractometer?
Or just love to Wing it?


----------



## Synthetase (10/8/11)

Drew9242 said:


> Borrow someones?
> Own a Refractometer?
> Or just love to Wing it?



Refractometer 

Although I did used to wing it making extract brews. It was really easy to just calculate the gravity from theory. Generally turned out fine.


----------



## petesbrew (11/8/11)

Just got my haircut, and the hairdresser was saying how her fiance is a homebrewer, grows his own hops and is about to get into mashing.
Top stuff.


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/8/11)

Got my hair cut a few weeks back and the woman said "see you in 6 weeks!" lol. I'm amazed I've gotten my hair cut as many as two times so far this year.


----------



## goomboogo (12/8/11)

How much does a hairdresser charge for a man's haircut?


----------



## petesbrew (12/8/11)

goomboogo said:


> How much does a hairdresser charge for a man's haircut?


Too much (this one's up to $30 now), but getting your hair washed by the apprentice is pretty awesome. 
Anyway everytime I go to the barbers they manage to f##k it up in some way.


----------



## Pennywise (12/8/11)

Paid for my first haircut in years the other day, usually shave my head but decided to grow the mo-hawk back and I doubt my cock eyedness could have done it straight. Spewin' I cut it a few years ago now, was pretty bloody long, now it's only a few inch's & will be a couple of years before I get it to the way it was


----------



## jlm (12/8/11)

Birthday BBQ Sunday, band practice Saturday (and I'm not driving), getting deck ready for Sunday today (just installed the speakers and they sound the tits) with a sixer of torpedo, lucky I'm not working Monday.


----------



## petesbrew (12/8/11)

jlm said:


> Birthday BBQ Sunday, band practice Saturday (and I'm not driving), getting deck ready for Sunday today (just installed the speakers and they sound the tits) with a sixer of torpedo, lucky I'm not working Monday.


Style? Instrument?


----------



## jlm (12/8/11)

petesbrew said:


> Style? Instrument?


The punk rock end of the thrash scale (will be working on a SOD cover much of tomorrow) and bong rattling bass. Ric. 4003 to be precise.


----------



## Silo Ted (12/8/11)

jlm said:


> will be working on a SOD cover much of tomorrow




old school :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (12/8/11)

jlm said:


> The punk rock end of the thrash scale (will be working on a SOD cover much of tomorrow) and bong rattling bass. Ric. 4003 to be precise.


Very nice instrument. A Ric's on my guitar wishlist.


----------



## goomboogo (12/8/11)

petesbrew said:


> Very nice instrument. A Ric's on my guitar wishlist.



The abandonment of practicality makes wishlists redundant.


----------



## peaky (13/8/11)

Tipped out 28 longnecks of infected beer last night. Haven't had an infection for ages. Couldn't taste it in the fermenter. Every bottle was screwed. Fu#k [email protected] it


----------



## petesbrew (13/8/11)

peakydh said:


> Tipped out 28 longnecks of infected beer last night. Haven't had an infection for ages. Couldn't taste it in the fermenter. Every bottle was screwed. Fu#k [email protected] it


Bugger. All that bottling time.


----------



## thelastspud (14/8/11)

Targeted advertising.
How does it work? I'm a student at open uni Australia and I live in spain. 

I was just over at a forum for expats in Spain and there was an ad for open uni Australia. 
It can't be a random ad so how did this expat forum site learn that I'm a student at OUA ? 

I've never even posted there just lurked. 
?


----------



## pk.sax (14/8/11)

Bradley said:


> Targeted advertising.
> How does it work? I'm a student at open uni Australia and I live in spain.
> 
> I was just over at a forum for expats in Spain and there was an ad for open uni Australia.
> ...



heh.. Google knows what you did last summer


----------



## Clutch (14/8/11)

peakydh said:


> Tipped out 28 longnecks of infected beer last night. Haven't had an infection for ages. Couldn't taste it in the fermenter. Every bottle was screwed. Fu#k [email protected] it



I poured 48 longnecks down the storm water drain yesterday too...


----------



## Pollux (14/8/11)

Bradley said:


> Targeted advertising.
> How does it work? I'm a student at open uni Australia and I live in spain.
> 
> I was just over at a forum for expats in Spain and there was an ad for open uni Australia.
> ...




You think that's odd................I have had FB suggest people to be my friends who I know purely from AHB. No mutual friends and the only thing we have in common is this website...


----------



## Pennywise (15/8/11)

Busted the plastic gear on the base of my Magic Bullet the other day, anyone know somewhere in Aus that sell replacement parts? Google fu'ing led me nowhere. Only suggestion I found was to rip the gear of one of the blades but that's not gonna happen as I use both blades often


----------



## Airgead (15/8/11)

Pennywise said:


> Busted the plastic gear on the base of my Magic Bullet the other day, anyone know somewhere in Aus that sell replacement parts? Google fu'ing led me nowhere. Only suggestion I found was to rip the gear of one of the blades but that's not gonna happen as I use both blades often



My wife has a magic bullet but I don't think its the same thing. All we tend to do with that is replace the batteries...


----------



## Silo Ted (15/8/11)

Airgead said:


> My wife has a magic bullet but I don't think its the same thing. All we tend to do with that is replace the batteries...



:blink: :lol: 

She would want to hope there's no blade attachment.


----------



## pk.sax (15/8/11)

C'mon postie ...... C'mon!!


----------



## goomboogo (15/8/11)

practicalfool said:


> C'mon postie ...... C'mon!!



Are you waiting for your magic bullet?


----------



## pk.sax (15/8/11)

goomboogo said:


> Are you waiting for your magic bullet?









For the sackloads of Grain coming up my way from melbourne


----------



## pk.sax (15/8/11)

Pennywise said:


> Busted the plastic gear on the base of my Magic Bullet the other day, anyone know somewhere in Aus that sell replacement parts? Google fu'ing led me nowhere. Only suggestion I found was to rip the gear of one of the blades but that's not gonna happen as I use both blades often





> So, rather than pay for an entire new motor and wait for two weeks forthem to get it to me, I just made a new gear/broken thing. I crazyglued the old piece back together again and used it to make a plastermold...like the way people do with their kid's hands. Then I filledthe mold with JB Weld and let it dry. After that, I drilled a hole inthe new JB weld gear so that it would fit over the metal part in thebullet(that actually spins).



Found this ^. Sounds simple.. Coincidentally, my sticks of JB weld arrived in the post today


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/8/11)

practicalfool said:


> For the sackloads of Grain coming up my way from melbourne




Airgead's wife uses one of those??


----------



## pk.sax (15/8/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> Airgead's wife uses one of those??



Must bee a magical grind


----------



## Lecterfan (15/8/11)

Pollux said:


> You think that's odd................I have had FB suggest people to be my friends who I know purely from AHB. No mutual friends and the only thing we have in common is this website...




You think THAT's odd - I spend one drunken night in the chat room here and I get inundated with Cockos home movies that JYO filmed for him.


----------



## Cocko (15/8/11)

Lecterfan said:


> You think THAT's odd - I spend one drunken night in the chat room here and I get inundated with Cockos home movies that JYO filmed for him.




What? We chat and now you are dizzy?

I am confusion.


----------



## Lecterfan (15/8/11)

Cocko said:


> What? We chat and now you are dizzy?
> 
> I am confusion.




Dizzy, confused and aroused.


----------



## jyo (15/8/11)

Lecterfan said:


> You think THAT's odd - I spend one drunken night in the chat room here and I get inundated with Cockos home movies that JYO filmed for him.



Oh, man. What was I meant to do? Someone had to hold the camera. :lol:


----------



## pk.sax (15/8/11)

jyo said:


> Oh, man. What was I meant to do? Someone had to hold the camera. :lol:


Did he try to get it to go up using gravity?


----------



## Cocko (15/8/11)

practicalfool said:


> Did he try to get it to go up using gravity?




:lol: - shut up.

Check this out, very cool: http://vimeo.com/27461519



Gravity and physics can pash my taint! damn pump demanding laws..


----------



## Cocko (15/8/11)

jyo said:


> Oh, man. What was I meant to do? Someone had to hold the camera. :lol:




And thanks to you LF for running the counter too... I was faint after 10...


----------



## Pollux (16/8/11)

My new hero.........


----------



## Pennywise (16/8/11)

practicalfool said:


> Found this ^. Sounds simple.. Coincidentally, my sticks of JB weld arrived in the post today



Cheers man :icon_cheers: , looks like I have a project to to over the weekend. I just hope the missus hasn't thrown the broken gear out...


----------



## pk.sax (16/8/11)

Just did a quick count... 429 bags of malt bought in Melb BBs in less than 12 months (since Nov last year).... Man, I miss it baaad


----------



## redlegger (16/8/11)

A Current Affair - A new low tonight on your special The Block investigation 
ffs why did i get rid of Fox??????


----------



## jyo (16/8/11)

practicalfool said:


> Did he try to get it to go up using gravity?



Owned!
Maybe Cocko needs a refresher course-


----------



## Cocko (16/8/11)

jyo said:


> Owned!
> Maybe Cocko needs a refresher course-





Taint can't.. taint!


----------



## pk.sax (17/8/11)

Think about it.... If Cocko suspended himself from the roof and dangled it, it will go 'UP' in his frame of reference, using Gravity, no less


----------



## Silo Ted (17/8/11)

jyo said:


> Owned!
> Maybe Cocko needs a refresher course-





What is water ? What are birds ? (1:55)

That's hilarious :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/8/11)

Those videos are great. 

"one can only imagine a world without music. But we would probably get used to it after a while"


----------



## Cocko (18/8/11)

practicalfool said:


> Think about it.... If Cocko suspended himself from the roof and dangled it, it will go 'UP' in his frame of reference, using Gravity, no less



I am working on a Fibonacci sequence here, my angle and my dangle runs at 1.6.... Or at least that what she said!

BTW PF - you are dead to me! :lol: 

Gold.

jyo - pash it.


----------



## Dave70 (19/8/11)

*Did you know*, that lovable celebration of the wobble board 'Tie me kangaroo down sport' was banned in Singapore, and subsequently re-recorded due to the following dodgy lyrics?
*
Let me Abos go loose, Lou, 
let me Abos go loose.
They're of no further use, Lou,
so let me Abos go loose.
Altogether now! *

I didn't, until I heard it played on some vintage FM station the other day.

Blimey! I said to meself....take it easy Ralph!


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/8/11)

Here I was thinking they'd ban it because it is shit.


----------



## Airgead (19/8/11)

Dave70 said:


> *Did you know*, that lovable celebration of the wobble board 'Tie me kangaroo down sport' was banned in Singapore, and subsequently re-recorded due to the following dodgy lyrics?
> *
> Let me Abos go loose, Lou,
> let me Abos go loose.
> ...



That's Rolf...

The infamous Fourth Verse was deleted in the 1960s (original song recorded in 1957). 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## thelastspud (20/8/11)

Pollux said:


> So very much starting to get impatient waiting for Thursday night.................I have another appointment with my scarification artist, finally getting the first half of my right sleeve done.....
> 
> I believe the term is "squeeee"




Did you ever get your arm done pollux?


----------



## Pollux (20/8/11)

It's still on the cards Bradley, just need to organise a date when I don't have work for a few days after and the missus is not working at night as I need her to come along to administer the pain relief (having a wife who is a nurse can be handy)............Hopefully some stage in the next 4 weeks it will work out.


----------



## Bribie G (21/8/11)

Airgead said:


> That's Rolf...
> 
> The infamous Fourth Verse was deleted in the 1960s (original song recorded in 1957).
> 
> ...



You could get away with quite a lot in the pre-nanny days, for example Rolf recorded a song in the 60s that was actually accompanied by an early sort of video clip:

I never gargled
I never gambled
I never smoked at all

Until I met my two good amigos
Nick-o-teen and Al K. Hole

Of course nowadays the separatist lesbian pinko nannies would jump up and down. 
Hey talking about the 60s 

I lived in a city with electric buses, electric trains, low car ownership, medium density housing and full employment, with very little fast food apart from fish and chips, and the ale was real. B) 
Of course it all went over to diesel in the name of progress. Mind you porn was hard to find but there were plenty of slappers to go around


----------



## petesbrew (22/8/11)

Office relocation week.
The amount of shit I've built up in my filing cabinet & drawers is astonishing. A good time to throw it all away, but the belgian coasters are coming with me.


----------



## pk.sax (23/8/11)

Thermi-ice is the ducks nuts  Keeping my ale ferment down to 14-16C in Cairns weather atm... with only 6-7 sheets in there and next to no insulation.


----------



## argon (25/8/11)

PS3s are now under $300 for the 160gb slim version. Since my old on sticker out about a year ago, I've really been missing it... Especially the media streaming. Getting an itchy spendy finger. Not sure how I'll get this one past the minister for war and finance though. <_<


----------



## Dave70 (26/8/11)

I had a $20 bill in the wallet and enough coins with aboriginals and kangaroos stamped on them in the console of the ute to make up $37, so I stopped in at DM's whilst doing the rounds today and spent it on a shrink wrapped 'carton' of Oettinger pils and a Leffe blond.

Gotta be happy with that.


----------



## jlm (26/8/11)

argon said:


> PS3s are now under $300 for the 160gb slim version. Since my old on sticker out about a year ago, I've really been missing it... Especially the media streaming. Getting an itchy spendy finger. Not sure how I'll get this one past the minister for war and finance though. <_<



Really? Was walking through local JB the other day and saw there's a new Deus EX game coming out......Haven't played video games for years (Wii drunken competitions/punch ups aside) but at that price and if the game's any good I might get one.


----------



## warra48 (26/8/11)

Dave70 said:


> I had a $20 bill in the wallet and enough coins with aboriginals and kangaroos stamped on them in the console of the ute to make up $37, so I stopped in at DM's whilst doing the rounds today and spent it on a shrink wrapped 'carton' of Oettinger pils and a Leffe blond.
> 
> Gotta be happy with that.



Yup, you do.


----------



## pk.sax (28/8/11)

With the few clothes and stuff I actually wanted, sister packed nearly 2 sackloads of clothes I left behind to be thrown out!!! Taking me that much longer to re-segregate them and pick out the stuff I need to put away. Gah.... Holding up all my brewing time! I swear I'm gonna finish by noon-1 and brew.

PS: my bottle of starsan leaked a bit otw over .... It managed to wipe clean the writing off a few packets of stuff, salts, dex etc...


----------



## Clutch (28/8/11)

Laughing my ass off right now at a guy on RBT because he's telling a sob story about losing his job and blowing .123 on the breatho.
The laughter is from the fact he's wearing a Liquid Malisha hoodie, and my mate owns the company.

No such thing as bad publicity, apparently.


----------



## argon (29/8/11)

Ended up buying a new PS3  couldn't go past that price. Now i have another thing to spend money on. Gotta hard network the house properly now as most of my videos are HD and they skip on the wireless network. 

Time to finish all those games i never got to before the first one fucked out on me. Have to replay from the start as i lost all the data, no problem, quite nice to replay some good games.

Also gonna keep it in a well ventilated cool spot so it doesn't YLOD again.



jlm said:


> Really? Was walking through local JB the other day and saw there's a new Deus EX game coming out......Haven't played video games for years (Wii drunken competitions/punch ups aside) but at that price and if the game's any good I might get one.



I'd say go for it... seriously good bit of kit, if you use it to it's potential with media streaming, blu-ray, internet connectivity, HD TV tuner and HD recorder as well as all the games. Have a look at TVersity for all your streaming. All one touch on a universal remote is nice too.


----------



## petesbrew (31/8/11)

Why do they make wasabi so bloody intense that you black out after having the tiniest smear on your sushi?
Geez it isn't even nice...


----------



## Malted (31/8/11)

petesbrew said:


> Why do they make wasabi so bloody intense that you black out after having the tiniest smear on your sushi?
> Geez it isn't even nice...




FUNNY AS SHIT when people who have not had it before think it is avacado and tuck right in....


----------



## petesbrew (31/8/11)

Malted said:


> FUNNY AS SHIT when people who have not had it before think it is avacado and tuck right in....


It's like hot english mustard. Hungry during moving house, I sat down to lunch at my inlaws place. I smothered that shit all over my roll, loaded up the ham & salad and took a massive bite....

....I don't remember much, but I remember laughter all round the table...

.... it was like a tsunami of agony washed from the back of my brain to the front.... something like staring into a photocopier light.


----------



## Pollux (31/8/11)

petesbrew said:


> Why do they make wasabi so bloody intense that you black out after having the tiniest smear on your sushi?
> Geez it isn't even nice...



I love that stuff, I normally get a small dish and mix it with some soy and use that as my dipping sauce, either that or smear it straight on the fish, then dip that in soy.

That said, I come from a family where spicy food is the norm. It's not unusual for us to demolish large bags of wasabi peas while having a few beers.



Malted said:


> FUNNY AS SHIT when people who have not had it before think it is avacado and tuck right in....



I did that to my sister the only time I took her to a japanese restaurant. 3 years later she still hates me for it.

EDIT: Hot english mustard rocks, and around here provides protection over my lunch if I get up while eating and leave the room. My daughter now knows to not steal daddy's sandwich, it's spicy.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/8/11)

Snorted wasabi when I was younger, one packet per nostril just to even things up.
It was a stupid idea.


----------



## Pollux (31/8/11)

And further to that. I hate you now. I want to go out for a sashimi lunch box tomorrow..........


----------



## brettprevans (31/8/11)

i love wasabi.

lliam. your a sick man. my eyes and nose started watering at reading that.


----------



## pk.sax (31/8/11)

petesbrew said:


> It's like hot english mustard. Hungry during moving house, I sat down to lunch at my inlaws place. I smothered that shit all over my roll, loaded up the ham & salad and took a massive bite....
> 
> ....I don't remember much, but I remember laughter all round the table...
> 
> .... it was like a tsunami of agony washed from the back of my brain to the front.... something like staring into a photocopier light.



You're like my mate that took my mustard from the fridge and did ask if he could use some. I just said, yes. Slathered all over his hot dog like american mustard. The look ono his face was priceless.

Hahaha.. he accused me of trying to kill him.


----------



## petesbrew (31/8/11)

Pollux said:


> And further to that. I hate you now. I want to go out for a sashimi lunch box tomorrow..........


Yeah I'm loving sushi at the moment. Haven't had it for ages and it's just so good.


----------



## brettprevans (1/9/11)

when i was much younger, my old man came in from ouside after working up a sweat, opened the fridge, pulled out a bottle of what he thought was lemon cordial and started skulling. For some unknown reason my mother had collected cooking oil from the previous nights dinner and put it into an empty cordial bottle and put it in the fridge..... :icon_vomit: everywhere :lol: 

not quite mustard related, but funny none the less.


----------



## Malted (1/9/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> not quite mustard related, but funny none the less.




Oh no this is good stuff, vomit stories! Now we need some urine and faeces stories! Anyone got some sharting stories?


----------



## Pennywise (1/9/11)

Reminds me of the day my father in law was out front working on his car, I was out there to shoveling soil. "I'm going in for a drink, you want one?" I asked, he goes "yeah can ya just bring me cordial out". I didn't realise he had two bottles, one mixed one straight. Guess which one I picked up. He took a massive swig and spat the lot out all over his car, was funny as shit


----------



## Pennywise (1/9/11)

Malted said:


> Oh no this is good stuff, vomit stories! Now we need some urine and faeces stories! Anyone got some sharting stories?



Yep. My father in law (shit just seems to happen to this bloke I swear) was helping me lay pavers in the backyard one day, I go out front to get some more pavers and come back and he's gone, back door wide open, I'm yelling in to the house "what the **** are you doin' man, you've piked out already ya weak prick". I can hear the shower running so I'm thinking that pricks packed it in and doesn't wanna help anymore. When he comes out he tells me he shat himself, I was rolling on the floor in laughter, the guys 60 and he still can't make it to the dunny in time :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (1/9/11)

well i share a story about a good family friend whose now passed away.

he was getting on in age, was out playing golf in the later part of the afternoon, sinking tinnies and he sharted big time. so he heads off back to the unit he was staying in, throws the clothes into the laundry tub and turns on thw water to fill the tub. he goes away and continues drinking. wakes up the next mornig and theres water everywhere. he was so pissed the previous afternoon he forgot to turn the taps off and the tub has been overflowing all ngiht.


----------



## Malted (1/9/11)

Bradley said:


> Did you ever get your arm done pollux?




Yep and then some:













:lol:


----------



## Silo Ted (1/9/11)

Welcome to the....... 

darkside........ 


via Afghanistan


----------



## Malted (1/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Welcome to the.......
> 
> darkside........
> 
> ...



That's a dudette!

You'd be going it doggy and she's like "The force is strong in you Silo Ted, use the schwartz" and you'd be like "I AM your Father!"
Ewwwwwww!


----------



## Silo Ted (1/9/11)

Malted said:


> "The force is strong in you Silo Ted, use the schwartz"



Only to bathe in.


----------



## Pollux (2/9/11)

LOL, random collection there guys.....

Arm is still waiting to be done. Things have been rather hectic around here lately and body mods have fallen to the bottom of the to do list.

Hopefully my roster next month will be more congruent to me finally getting this piece done. Might even get some branding thrown in for texture.


----------



## brettprevans (2/9/11)

Pollux said:


> LOL, random collection there guys.....
> 
> Arm is still waiting to be done. Things have been rather hectic around here lately and body mods have fallen to the bottom of the to do list.
> 
> Hopefully my roster next month will be more congruent to me finally getting this piece done. Might even get some branding thrown in for texture.


make sure you post it up in the tatt thread when you get it done. ive posted up my recent minor addition


----------



## Pollux (2/9/11)

Oh, there will be pics...........

And if I get around to shaving my chest for new pics of my hand scarification I'll pop those up too......Couldn't be happier with how well that healed.


----------



## argon (5/9/11)

Took a couple of samples last night of a double batch of both a BoPils and Munich Helles... 1024 after 3 weeks primary, 48hr D-rest and a week at -1. Spent the next half hour thinking "shit what am i gonna do here... might have to warm it up and rouse the yeast. Perhaps add some more yeast... **** this has never happened before... probably fermented too cold" 

Got called away to do something else... then about and hour later it hit me... i was using a refractometer and didn't adjust. Fucken imbecile.


----------



## Dave70 (5/9/11)

Pollux said:


> Oh, there will be pics...........
> 
> And if I get around to shaving my chest for new pics of my hand scarification I'll pop those up too......Couldn't be happier with how well that healed.



Yeah, you gotta shave your chest. Waxing is _way _ to painful..


----------



## Malted (5/9/11)

Dave70 said:


> Yeah, you gotta shave your chest. Waxing is _way _to painful..




I have shaved my sack a few times; chicks dig a bit of manscaping. It's good except for the occassional shaving cut... scrotum bleeds a lot.
I thought it might be good to wax the men instead of shaving, but I never have because of the fear of ripping a nut off, or the equivalent of scalping my scrotum.
I tried some depilatory cream once, it didn't go well. Imagine hot lava rocks... consequently I didn't give it enough time to do it's thing.


----------



## goomboogo (5/9/11)

Malted said:


> I have shaved my sack a few times; chicks dig a bit of manscaping. It's good except for the occassional shaving cut... scrotum bleeds a lot.
> I thought it might be good to wax the men instead of shaving, but I never have because of the fear of ripping a nut off, or the equivalent of scalping my scrotum.
> I tried some depilatory cream once, it didn't go well. Imagine hot lava rocks... consequently I didn't give it enough time to do it's thing.



Thanks for sharing that story.


----------



## bonj (5/9/11)

goomboogo said:


> Thanks for sharing that story.


:lol:

At least you wouldn't get pubes caught in your zipper!


----------



## Malted (5/9/11)

goomboogo said:


> Thanks for sharing that story.




Yeah you're right, I should be ashamed for telling a story like that, without pictures. I don't have any, sorry.


----------



## Silo Ted (6/9/11)




----------



## Bribie G (6/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


>



Yup, Chappo used to be great for that.  

Hey anyone for an ear job?


----------



## jlm (6/9/11)

Malted said:


> Yeah you're right, I should be ashamed for telling a story like that, without pictures. I don't have any, sorry.


I thought your avatar was one of your shaved pills with glasses?


----------



## Cocko (7/9/11)

Ever been Yabbying with a shovel?


----------



## Malted (7/9/11)

Cocko said:


> Ever been Yabbying with a shovel?



Sorry guys I might have to be serious for a moment and maybe even a little bit interesting?

It is worth noting that the legal possession limit of blueclaw crayfish in Queensland is 100 per person at any one time, it is not a daily limit. 

That email has circulated around and around. 

I was at that causeway 4 weeks ago and will be back there next week. They are not amassing in such numbers anymore as the water has stopped flowing. Apparently mass migrations like this occurr every seven years or so with smaller migrations occurring sporadicaly when seasons are good. The last couple of seasons have been very good throughout the entire region and the blueclaw have become overpopulated and thus the mass migration down the Cooper Creek catchment, they were highly visible here because of the causeway. 

All of the following images were taken by me at the same waterhole as the yabby pictures were taken.

Queensland DEEDI Fisheries research officers were at that same waterhole four weeks ago doing a sampling run through the region to determine the abundance of populations of wild goldfish. Though very closely related to carp, they are not 'carp' as such and are not as significant an environmental pest species.




They were also tagging and releasing yellowbelly(Qld)/callop (SA)/Golden Perch - different names for the same fish:




Despite the presence of the wild goldfish pest species, there were still Cooper Creek catfish (endemic to the lower Cooper Creek) being caught in the sampling nets. Not an attractive character are they:




Where there is an abundance of life in the water, this attracts an abundance of life above the water:






Ok now back to being a tool:



Bribie G said:


> Hey anyone for an ear job?


 With big ears and teeth like that she looks like a rabbit. I like rabbits. Ear job is not immediately what I'd think of, but her ears would be good to hang onto...





jlm said:


> I thought your avatar was one of your shaved pills with glasses?


 Very astute of you but you can see a bit of regrowth stubble in the image.


----------



## scooter_59 (7/9/11)

Hmmm braumiester Siborg where is the beer . You are the Baron and yet you suckered us all in thinking that you were a lowly AHBer . Ten paces weapon of choice Braumiester or HERMS .  

Cheers
Leachim


----------



## Clutch (7/9/11)

Just watched S04E01 of Sons of Anarchy.
It's going to be a good season...


----------



## Pennywise (7/9/11)

Awesome show that, lucky I stuck with it after a slow start from season 1


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (8/9/11)

Pennywise said:


> Awesome show that, lucky I stuck with it after a slow start from season 1



I gave up. Might have to go back when Breaking Bad finishes up....


----------



## Pennywise (8/9/11)

Yeah, I would have given up after the forst episode or two, but the day I started watching it I was off sick from work, couch ridden. So I just lay there all day and watched 90% of the first season. Glad I did, I'm hooked on it now.
Same a The Walking dead, can't wait for season 2 to start, not long...


----------



## Pollux (8/9/11)

I'm awaiting season 2 of Walking Dead..........And also Falling Skies......


Still rather annoyed they have killed Eureka.....Only 1 and a bit seasons left.


----------



## argon (8/9/11)

Clutch said:


> Just watched S04E01 of Sons of Anarchy.
> It's going to be a good season...






Pennywise said:


> Yeah, I would have given up after the forst episode or two, but the day I started watching it I was off sick from work, couch ridden. So I just lay there all day and watched 90% of the first season. Glad I did, I'm hooked on it now.
> Same a The Walking dead, can't wait for season 2 to start, not long...






Pollux said:


> I'm awaiting season 2 of Walking Dead..........And also Falling Skies......
> 
> 
> Still rather annoyed they have killed Eureka.....Only 1 and a bit seasons left.



Torrented.. thanks


----------



## Pennywise (8/9/11)

B)


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (8/9/11)

you wouldn't download a car.....


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (8/9/11)

oh, ans I assume you lot have already been through Game Of Thrones?


----------



## Dave70 (9/9/11)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> you wouldn't download a car.....



Not yet perhaps.
But the moment teleporter technology becomes cheap and readily available, man, I'm _on_ that shit..


----------



## petesbrew (9/9/11)

Why the f##k did I watch today tonight last night? I'm still angry this morning.


----------



## Muggus (9/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> Why the f##k did I watch today tonight last night? I'm still angry this morning.


Yeah, you probably lost a few IQ points for that, not mention 1/2 an hour of your life.


----------



## Dave70 (9/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> Why the f##k did I watch today tonight last night? I'm still angry this morning.



What were they up to?

Following someone briskly down the street whilst they ignored the reporter and hid their identity behind a manila folder?
Going for the old 'foot in the door technique and saying 'why wont you tell us where the money's gone Mr/Ms so and so?'
Exposing some welfare cheating, bottom feeders wrecking public housing? 
Showing us 'your tax dollars at work'?
Playing sinister music behind some slow mo footage of a suspected pedophile / politician / scam artist?
Spruking the latest in diet pills / fads?
Washed up celebs endorsing magnets that cure arthritis?
The obligatory 'battlers' who got a duded by telstra?


----------



## petesbrew (9/9/11)

Dave70 said:


> What were they up to?
> 
> Following someone briskly down the street whilst they ignored the reporter and hid their identity behind a manila folder?
> Going for the old 'foot in the door technique and saying 'why wont you tell us where the money's gone Mr/Ms so and so?'
> ...



Stupid girl drives daily for months along a melbourne toll road without bothering to get an etag, thinking the fines will be easier to pay.
Builds up about $30k in fines. Finds out how much she's gonna get stung for, so continues to drive on the road for another month as she wishes for it to be forgotten about.
Calls up Today Tonight to sell her story and ask for someone to bail her out saying "I'm taking responsibility for my actions".

No you're not, you're asking for a handout.


----------



## Dave70 (9/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> Stupid girl drives daily for months along a melbourne toll road without bothering to get an etag, thinking the fines will be easier to pay.
> Builds up about $30k in fines. Finds out how much she's gonna get stung for, so continues to drive on the road for another month as she wishes for it to be forgotten about.
> Calls up Today Tonight to sell her story and ask for someone to bail her out saying "I'm taking responsibility for my actions".
> 
> No you're not, you're asking for a handout.



Mmmm....

So tell me, when this lass spoke, did she rely heavily on the word 'like' as used in the adverb context?


----------



## petesbrew (9/9/11)

Dave70 said:


> Mmmm....
> 
> So tell me, when this lass spoke, did she rely heavily on the word 'like' as used in the adverb context?


Nope, just another immature "adult" who thinks society owes them something.


----------



## Pennywise (9/9/11)

Nacho's for dinner, I likes me nacho's


----------



## thelastspud (9/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> Nope, just another immature "adult" who thinks society owes them something.




Do you think today tonight paid her bill?


----------



## Synthetase (9/9/11)

How to light a bbq the proper way


----------



## Clutch (11/9/11)

Did the 10k Bridge to Brisbane this morning.
Had a good laugh at the vegans on the side of the road trying to convert people to their way of thinking.


----------



## petesbrew (11/9/11)

Gotta clean out the brewery again tomorrow night. I can barely open the fridge door 20deg, so it's a sign I'd better do something.


----------



## Dave70 (12/9/11)

Clutch said:


> Did the 10k Bridge to Brisbane this morning.
> Had a good laugh at the vegans on the side of the road trying to convert people to their way of thinking.



The key point is 'vegans on the side of the road'. 
Their lack of B12 and amino acid's excludes them from anything more exerting than packing a bong and twisting their grubby hair into dreadlocks. 
If the vegan's I met at Nimbin were anything to go by, desertion of basic hygiene also features highly as part of the lifestyle.


----------



## Clutch (12/9/11)

Actually now you mention it they all were leaning on trees and stuff with their eyes closed.
Next year I'll get a team together and get sponsored by a steak restaurant.


----------



## petesbrew (14/9/11)

Hmm, wife's decided she wants an ipod nano. Too bad shops don't stock many ipod competitors. Just their big, bight Apple displays.
They are out there, but mostly online, and I do like to try before I buy.
[sigh]


----------



## Airgead (14/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> Hmm, wife's decided she wants an ipod nano. Too bad shops don't stock many ipod competitors. Just their big, bight Apple displays.
> They are out there, but mostly online, and I do like to try before I buy.
> [sigh]



Much as I hate to say it - don't buy a fauxpod. I've had several and they are all, without fail, absolute crap. My old ipod nano (gen2) has lasted years and the UI is just so simple to use. The fauxpods I have had were so poor by comparison I wish i hadn't wasted the time and money on them and just bought the real one sooner.

I don't use it any more since I got my shiny new phone (no... not an iphone...an HTC) but the old Ipod is still going strong. Unless a new smartphone with built in player is a option, go the ipod.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## petesbrew (14/9/11)

Airgead said:


> Much as I hate to say it - don't buy a fauxpod. I've had several and they are all, without fail, absolute crap. My old ipod nano (gen2) has lasted years and the UI is just so simple to use. The fauxpods I have had were so poor by comparison I wish i hadn't wasted the time and money on them and just bought the real one sooner.
> 
> I don't use it any more since I got my shiny new phone (no... not an iphone...an HTC) but the old Ipod is still going strong. Unless a new smartphone with built in player is a option, go the ipod.
> 
> ...


Cheers Airgeard
Got an old toshiba 30gb mp3'er. It's pushing onto 5 yrs old and is a great unit. Recently replaced the battery so now it's got a new lease of life... and now I'm considering upgrading the hdd.
I gotta say although I'm anti-apple (no reason other than i hate itunes and the establishment) the nano looks pretty amazing.... and it comes in pink keeping SWMBO happy (shaking my head here).

She just wants it for walking & on the train, and the size is perfect. (but a lot of the competitors (zen,iriver,sansa) have upgradable memory - but rarely come in pink!


----------



## Airgead (14/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> I gotta say although I'm anti-apple (no reason other than i hate itunes and the establishment) the nano looks pretty amazing.... and it comes in pink keeping SWMBO happy (shaking my head here).
> 
> She just wants it for walking & on the train, and the size is perfect. (but a lot of the competitors (zen,iriver,sansa) have upgradable memory - but rarely come in pink!



No need to use itunes. Winamp supports ipod as do a bunch of other apps. I never used itunes with mine. I know where you're coming from though... you don't want to become one of those apple fanboys.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Malted (14/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> I won't even start with JB - you got 3 nose rings? F##k that cv, you're hired!!! -



Potential company staff mottos/policies?:

"Tats on our tits" 
"Tattoo's to cover >50% of exposed skin. If ratio not met, expose more tats."
"Make up is not just for girls."
"Goths 'R' us"
"Fashion sense optional."
"Look busy and ignore customers."
"Sour and surly, or sullen persons preferred." 
"Don't cut yourself, cut your clothes."
"Multiple piercings mandatory; multiple personalities optional".
"Hair that is not coloured is not cool. Mulit-coloured prefered."


----------



## petesbrew (14/9/11)

Malted said:


> Potential company staff mottos/policies?:
> 
> "Tats on our tits"
> "Tattoo's to cover >50% of exposed skin. If ratio not met, expose more tats."
> ...


deleted my post before - I guess I shouldn't make fun of the tattoed amongst us. They don't all work at JB hifi, do they?


----------



## Pollux (14/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> deleted my post before - I guess I shouldn't make fun of the tattoed amongst us. They don't all work at JB hifi, do they?




Nope, some of us work at even more evil places............Like me 

I always enjoy seeing patrons from work when I'm in street clothes, the sleeve of ink tends to throw them off a bit. It really mustn't go with my usual workplace suit. That is one reason I am jealous of my wife's job, she can have whatever mods she wants shown, provided they don't interfere with her job. Bloody nurses


----------



## Malted (14/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> deleted my post before - I guess I shouldn't make fun of the tattoed amongst us. They don't all work at JB hifi, do they?




Yeah I noticed it was gone by the time I posted. I didn't yank mine becuase I was having too much fun with it. I guessed it was because of the tats thing. I am not knocking tats either, members here seem to have some excellent ones, I am just poking shit at the overall package that seems to be the workers at JB.


----------



## Pollux (14/9/11)

I think the surly attitude is the most important thing to work at JB............


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/9/11)

Quote from one of the surly, pierced girls serving me at JB yesterday, "It always creeps me out when that weird guys speaks" her workmate, equally dour and gothic, responded "who is it?". I turned around to see Darth Vader* on all of the display TV screens. :blink: 

Cheers SJ

*Relatively minor character from a mildly successful movie franchise


----------



## brettprevans (14/9/11)

managing director of JB hifi you recon - http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/8302043/m...orns-666-tattoo

and no, not all of us with tatts work at JB.


----------



## bigandhairy (14/9/11)

Stubbies of alpha ($5.20) at the St George (qld) Hotel. Who'd thunk it, lol. Happy days on a work trip

bah


----------



## jlm (14/9/11)

bigandhairy said:


> Stubbies of alpha ($5.20) at the St George (qld) Hotel. Who'd thunk it, lol. Happy days on a work trip
> 
> bah


My wife was out there for work earlier this year, said they had white rabbit and a few other decent drops at the time


----------



## bigandhairy (14/9/11)

jlm said:


> My wife was out there for work earlier this year, said they had white rabbit and a few other decent drops at the time


Yea, they do. Knappstein, white rabbit, the matilda range, coopers and others i cant remember as i've left and gone back to unit. A decent range that would put many brissy pubs well and truly to shame. I'm fairly certain i was the only one drinking them, but at least they were there. I saw plenty of xxxx gold poured.....

bah


----------



## petesbrew (15/9/11)

Who else here is tasting beers they've entered in the castle hill comp and thinking "hmm, might've wasted $5 on an entry there"?


----------



## Clutch (18/9/11)

14 minutes til mashout.


----------



## Pollux (18/9/11)

Well, that was a rather exciting drive back from the inlaws, for all the wrong reasons....

Just as we came into the 60km/h zone at Blaxland the person in the next lane merged literally INTO the guy on the sports bike right in front of me. He hit the anchors, flipped the bike over the front wheel, somehow appeared to come out of it unharmed, bike is looking a bit beyond worse for wear though. Glad the Barina pulls up quick as he would have ended up under it if it didn't.

Have to say though, in terms of time and places to crash a bike, he did well. Between my missus (an RN with a specialisation in cardiac nursing) being in the car with me directly behind him and the fact an Ambo was going the other way 2 mins after it happened he couldn't have choosen a better spot to stack it.


----------



## Clutch (18/9/11)

******* cage drivers.


----------



## Pollux (18/9/11)

I'm still in shock that he stood up within 10secs of hitting the deck.....


----------



## Clutch (18/9/11)

Adrenalin's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Pollux (18/9/11)

Yeah, felt much better knowing he was in the hands of the Ambos before we left.


----------



## petesbrew (18/9/11)

ahh iTunes - I wanna punch my laptop so hard.

edit, Windows Media Player 11 isn't any better...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/9/11)

ahhh, Hendrix parti. Thank you ABC2.


----------



## Synthetase (19/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> ahh iTunes - I wanna punch my laptop so hard.
> 
> edit, Windows Media Player 11 isn't any better...



MediaMonkey


Default skin sucks though.


----------



## petesbrew (19/9/11)

Synthetase said:


> MediaMonkey
> 
> 
> Default skin sucks though.


Thankyou, will give it a look tonight.
Got Windows Media player 10 at work and it works fine with my mp3er. At home, most of the time it just won't sync.


----------



## argon (19/9/11)

Just received in the mail an Aimon PS. You MW2 punks are in trouble now!


----------



## Pollux (19/9/11)

MW2???

Still playing that?


----------



## argon (19/9/11)

Actually no, i don't have it... just an example. Hanging out for BF3 actually... used to play BF2 on PC a fair bit. Only recently got a replacement PS3 after a 12 month layoff so finishing off MGS4 and GTAIV Episodes.


----------



## petesbrew (20/9/11)

Got home yesterday and thought, "Might do a brew tomorrow night".
Mash tun's all clean, waters in the urn (ah, bugger, forgot the 1/2 campden tablet), timer's turned on. APA is on the cards.
And with today's temp in Sydney it should be a pleasant night sitting out the back with some tunes and hop aromas.


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> Got home yesterday and thought, "Might do a brew tomorrow night".
> Mash tun's all clean, waters in the urn (ah, bugger, forgot the 1/2 campden tablet), timer's turned on. APA is on the cards.
> And with today's temp in Sydney it should be a pleasant night sitting out the back with some tunes and hop aromas.


It wasn't pleasant, it was windy and cold.
Beer got brewed, which is the main thing.
Tonight's cleanup night.


----------



## Synthetase (22/9/11)

Just got a new 2TB drive along with new MB, CPU, RAM and GFX. I need to repartition my old 2TB drive to install the OS so I decided to format the new one first (it's a slower 5400 so I don't want to make it a boot drive). Well ~2 hours in my graphics drivers on the current PC have crashed (AGAIN!) but it's still running, just not displaying anything. Problem is, I have no idea how much longer it's going to take. A quick google suggests up to 7 hours total! Looks like I'm in for a long night and only the wife's shitbox to keep me company. :S


----------



## petesbrew (23/9/11)

Synthetase said:


> Just got a new 2TB drive along with new MB, CPU, RAM and GFX. I need to repartition my old 2TB drive to install the OS so I decided to format the new one first (it's a slower 5400 so I don't want to make it a boot drive). Well ~2 hours in my graphics drivers on the current PC have crashed (AGAIN!) but it's still running, just not displaying anything. Problem is, I have no idea how much longer it's going to take. A quick google suggests up to 7 hours total! Looks like I'm in for a long night and only the wife's shitbox to keep me company. :S


aah, gotta love technology.


----------



## argon (23/9/11)

Synthetase said:


> snip... Well ~2 hours in my graphics drivers on the current PC have crashed (AGAIN!)


Nvidia crash?... i get that all the fecken time. It's a major pain in the arse, which i haven't fully resolved yet


----------



## RdeVjun (23/9/11)

Synthetase, its probably a little late now but I'd recommend the GParted LiveCD for that sort of process as it is just brilliant (and free!), plus its robust enough that it shouldn't be affected by those display issues affecting the host OS, at least AFAICT.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/9/11)

I can't believe how ridiculously excited I still get when formulating recipes.


----------



## petesbrew (26/9/11)

Gotta love having backup dried yeasts, when your liquid starter smells like rotting vegetables. I always keep a couple handy.


----------



## Bribie G (26/9/11)




----------



## argon (27/9/11)

First time in close to 2 years i've not had any cubes waiting.  No time for brewing. Might have to get me some of those award winning FWKs.


----------



## Mikedub (27/9/11)

Got up this morning a checked my starter of 005, nice thin layer of krausen, cool, but then my joy turns to horror, theres a small leaf floating in there, 
have a bottle of US05 slurry in the fridge but resist the urge and order another vile from the LBS, (cause I was excited about trying this yeast). 
So I sit here today and I ask myself, just how the **** did that happen Michael?, you ******* fuckwit


----------



## petesbrew (27/9/11)

kids came home the other day with purple mouths & fingers. The inlaws mulberry tree is full of fruit.
The brewing part of my mind instantly clicked into gear... thinking of a mulberry lambic...


----------



## RdeVjun (27/9/11)

Don't worry Mikedub, you're not alone. I just checked a 1469 starter and there was a bloody vinegar fly in it ( :angry: definitely rooted), even though there's a screwed lid on the Schott bottle plus cling film and a rubber band over it. Some things you just have to write off as experience, no biggie, just dust yourself off, get back up and stuck into it again. :icon_cheers:


----------



## peaky (27/9/11)

Had the same thing happen some months back with a US-05 slurry I left sitting in the fermenter with the lid screwed on for an hour or so after bottling before scooping some out to re-pitch. I left the bloody airlock out and a fly got in there, found him swimming around went I went to scoop some slurry out. Damn!


----------



## Lecterfan (28/9/11)

wyeast 1318, where have you been all my life? Three beers in - an ordinary bitter, special bitter and a monster old ale, all well attenuated (well the old is about two thirds of the way there and I am not shy in giving english yeasts a good wake up call for the first 2-3 days of fermentation), massive top crop krausen, fantastic aroma and taste. I officially declare it to be my new go-to yeast for all english beers (with 1084 for the drier reds and darks).


----------



## Malted (28/9/11)

Bribie G said:


>



Bless you my son, for I am the shepherd of men


----------



## peaky (28/9/11)

^^^^ GOLD!


----------



## Dave70 (29/9/11)

Got a call from a mate I use to work for this morning.
Seems that his 3rd year apprentice, who just returned from two weeks holiday, no longer want's his job, and sent him a SMS to that effect..

Yes. A ******* text message.

What sort of a weak c**t treats a bloke who gave him a job, took the time to train him into a skilled worker in that fashion?
I've know the bloke over twenty years, and he's always been tolerant, respectful and even handed with his employees.

Things like that really shit the **** out of me.


----------



## petesbrew (29/9/11)

Dave70 said:


> Got a call from a mate I use to work for this morning.
> Seems that his 3rd year apprentice, who just returned from two weeks holiday, no longer want's his job, and sent him a SMS to that effect..
> 
> Yes. A ******* text message.
> ...


And I bet he'll have the nerve to ask for a reference.


----------



## Pennywise (29/9/11)

Yeah that's pretty fuckin' low man, if he didn't want to give him 2 weeks notice the least he could have done is front up and explain why, in person.


----------



## petesbrew (29/9/11)

Ah dammit! My flatbed scanner just died... why?!?!?
Maybe it's time to get that 3 in 1 copier. (but that's what work is for right?)


----------



## Bribie G (6/10/11)

Well things are really going to the pack in Greenland - getting to look more like Morayfield every day


----------



## Clutch (7/10/11)

BRB, just going to look at my Tempmate holding 10c in the garage for the 11th time today.


----------



## Mikedub (8/10/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Don't worry Mikedub, you're not alone. I just checked a 1469 starter and there was a bloody vinegar fly in it ( :angry: definitely rooted), even though there's a screwed lid on the Schott bottle plus cling film and a rubber band over it. Some things you just have to write off as experience, no biggie, just dust yourself off, get back up and stuck into it again. :icon_cheers:



thanks for the pep talk RdeVjun, SWIMBO just rolled her eyes when I freaked out 
after the false start my ESB in the fermentor is shaping up maybe as my best brew yet, (touch wood) 

speaking of English Bitter, bye bye England, you will not be missed from this Rugby World Cup


----------



## Dave70 (12/10/11)

We were at my brother in law's baby's christening last weekend. He's a head chef, so a good feed is always a given. 
He stocked the esky with Tooheys extra dry and Fat Yak. 
Would you believe folk were trying a Yak then going back to extra dry? (I notice behaviors like that at BBQ's)

Luckily, we had to leave just as the beer's were running thin, but being the stand up bloke he is, the brother in law crammed half a six pack from the fridge into my hand as we said our goodbye's. Dry's, but a roadie's a roadie, and we had a couple of hour's drive ahead of us.

A couple of hours that saw me cop a verbal arse reaming from wifey for needing to pull over three times for a 'comfort stop'.

That Tooheys makes me piss like a ******* racehorse I tell ya.


----------



## argon (12/10/11)

I love packaging night... 2 kegs blew in the last 2 days. I have 2 lagers that have been at -1C for the last 30 days or so. Polyclar was added last night, time for filtering 2 of the batches tonight. Hooray more beer.  

Also gonna pitch a starter of 2247-PC Euro Lager II into one of Ross' Nelson Sav FWKs, then make a starter for some 2487-PC Hella Bock for a Vienna Lager FWK, for pitching tomorrow.

Happy days when i get to do some beer stuff after a while out.


----------



## jyo (16/10/11)

Watched Snowtown last night...
I'm still disturbed. 
Man, that is one completely fucked up movie.


----------



## Pollux (20/10/11)

Just got home from our first arvo at the beach since last summer.............My god it was good. Even better was coming home and finding a 6pk of Pacific Ale in the fridge.....A marriage made in heaven.


----------



## Bribie G (21/10/11)

Right over the top of my house a few minutes ago. 
very loud

Not the sort of thing you see every day!


----------



## argon (21/10/11)

In South Brisbane 30secs ago


----------



## Mikedub (21/10/11)

perhaps practicing to either 
A. delight 
or
B. take out
the Queen?


----------



## bonj (21/10/11)

Just got home from watching them come back into Ipswich. Truly awesome watching 20 of them circle around to land. One of them did a bit of an airshow, presumably for the brass on the ground, but I got some great shots from Goddard St in Churchill.


----------



## bonj (21/10/11)




----------



## Pollux (21/10/11)




----------



## pk.sax (22/10/11)

Chinese people have a really twisted sense of what a price bargain is!!! 60c where I made an offer 10 bucks below listed is NOT a bargain!!!!

Sigh.

Ofcourse, all disclaimers about not being racist apply. Yada Yada go f a goat...


----------



## Pollux (22/10/11)




----------



## pk.sax (23/10/11)

Pollux said:


>




I was thinking just that when I got the counteroffer!!!
Hehehe.

I offered him back 25 bucks flat for a refractometer. Incl postage and handling. Wording it enough to leave no doubt I'm not paying a cent extra 

Now I go another shop, then I come back, then it be 18.90 + postage no more... It be 22 dollar!!! I got to be a man.

One thing fo sure. I find out what hese wohth.


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/11)

Oh happy day..

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/sydn...i-1226081624829


----------



## petesbrew (24/10/11)

Dave70 said:


> Oh happy day..
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/sydn...i-1226081624829


How does aldi beer taste? Worth the long-arsed checkout wait?


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/11)

petesbrew said:


> How does aldi beer taste? Worth the long-arsed checkout wait?




Call me cynical, but I don't think full strength beer starting at $1 a pop will see me queuing up.


But if I'm standing there with nothing more interesting than baby wipes and tins of salmon in the bag, what the hell?


----------



## petesbrew (24/10/11)

Dave70 said:


> Call me cynical, but I don't think full strength beer starting at $1 a pop will see me queuing up.
> 
> 
> But if I'm standing there with nothing more interesting than baby wipes and tins of salmon in the bag, what the hell?


LOL Aldi Baby wipes. The only reason I ever shop there... and for those awesome german ginger shortbready xmas goodies.
Wonder if the beer's german. I can always try a 6 pack for fun.


----------



## bonj (24/10/11)

petesbrew said:


> LOL Aldi Baby wipes. The only reason I ever shop there... and for those awesome german ginger shortbready xmas goodies.
> Wonder if the beer's german. I can always try a 6 pack for fun.


+1 on the baby wipes and the German xmas goodies.... Mmm Pfefferne...

Their meat is good quality and fairly well priced compared to the other supermarkets and their fruit and veg, though limited, is fresh from our local Rocklea markets, so is also good quality. No alcohol in Aldi's Queensland stores though. Supermarkets in Queensland are prohibited from selling it.


----------



## argon (24/10/11)

did this today just for shits and giggles;






something to plan towards really


----------



## petesbrew (24/10/11)

Just went through my brewing notes, Gotta try and update my records, save recipes, etc
So far I've done 78 brews since getting my Coopers kit back in '05.
So far 7 out of 9 brewed this year have been All Grains. Pretty impressed with that.
What a fun hobby.


----------



## Malted (25/10/11)

petesbrew said:


> Just went through my brewing notes, Gotta try and update my records, save recipes, etc
> So far I've done 78 brews since getting my Coopers kit back in '05.
> So far 7 out of 9 brewed this year have been All Grains. Pretty impressed with that.
> What a fun hobby.



But now that you're able to do all grain, occassionaly you don't? For shame!


----------



## Clutch (25/10/11)

> So far 7 out of 9 brewed this year have been All Grains.



In before someone says; "So you've only brewed 7 beers this year?"


----------



## bonj (25/10/11)

Clutch said:


> In before someone says; "So you've only brewed 7 beers this year?"


Beats my 2


----------



## petesbrew (25/10/11)

Malted said:


> But now that you're able to do all grain, occassionaly you don't? For shame!


Actually those 2 were "getting rid of old kits" brews.

The year ain't over yet, Clutch. Then again... it's pretty close.


----------



## Clutch (25/10/11)

Sorry, that was an AG snobs vs K&K users joke, not a productivity joke.

I'm home sick, leave me alone...


----------



## Silo Ted (25/10/11)

Come in, *SPINNER *


----------



## peaky (27/10/11)

A compelling argument? Via Reddit

Linky


----------



## thelastspud (27/10/11)

peakydh said:


> A compelling argument? Via Reddit
> 
> Linky


awesome


----------



## Cocko (27/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Come in, *SPINNER *




YOU. Are a funny ****.


----------



## Silo Ted (27/10/11)

Cocko said:


> YOU. Are a funny ****.




I forgot about this - I posted it the other night when you were abusing me via PM.  

Ill bet at the soldier's feet there is a sao biscuit.


----------



## Cocko (27/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I forgot about this - I posted it the other night when you were abusing me via PM.
> 
> Ill bet at the soldier's feet there is a sao biscuit.





There is no doubt there is a soggy sao at their feet.... the last 2 ropes thrown probably were declared a draw so they are throwing the coins to see who lost/won!

 


BTW: I wasn't abusing you, I am awkward at being friendly you dumb c*nt!


----------



## pk.sax (27/10/11)

Genau. He has been dangling funny since he.......


----------



## Silo Ted (29/10/11)

what a beery weekend. 

Last night few beers with a mate. Had a big Dipper, A Murrays IPA, Murrays Porter, a Pilsner that made it to the recent nationals and a Galaxy clone. 

Today, went to Scwartz Pub, summer ale and a porter. then...Walked up to the Taphouse @ Darlinghurst, had a Moo Brew Stout, Mikkellar 10, Illawarra Wit, Pumpkin Ale, Alpha Pale Ale and a Saison - back into the city and a quick Dunkel at the Bavarian, then down to Redoak for a couple of Irish Reds.


----------



## petesbrew (31/10/11)

Spent the weekend cleaning & staining the pool deck.
After a long day in the sun on saturday, the schooner of New from the bowlo was bliss.
Finished it off last night and cooked a bbq (rissoles, snags & corn) while enjoying one of my last dry/oatmeal stouts. Mmm perfection.
One of those good hard working weekends when you get shit done.


----------



## Malted (31/10/11)

petesbrew said:


> Snip... After a long day in the sun on saturday, the schooner of New from the bowlo was bliss.
> Finished it off last night and...snip


Yeah but it reads like it took a long time to drink a schooner though!


----------



## petesbrew (31/10/11)

Malted said:


> Yeah but it reads like it took a long time to drink a schooner though!


Yeah I savoured every drop....


----------



## brettprevans (1/11/11)

Wtf happened to the melbourne cup thread?!


----------



## bum (1/11/11)

Is gambling a no-no?


----------



## petesbrew (1/11/11)

WOOO! $7 won in the sweep!


----------



## Airgead (1/11/11)

Won the office trivia contest... prize was a $50 bet. Randomly picked a horse... WINNER!


----------



## Pollux (1/11/11)

Quick question..........


Does any here currently or has previously lived in Orange NSW?? My wife may be landing a job there soon and I'm currently doing my research on good/bad areas to look at moving to.


----------



## Dave70 (1/11/11)

Pollux said:


> Quick question..........
> 
> 
> Does any here currently or has previously lived in Orange NSW?? My wife may be landing a job there soon and I'm currently doing my research on good/bad areas to look at moving to.



Well, we've stayed there a few times on rides, nice little country town. Cold as **** in winter, hot and dry in summer. They grow a lot of fruit. No oranges though. How odd.
If you have skill's in hospitality, mining or animal husbandry, that would be a plus.
My personal pick for the central west (ish) towns would be Bathurst or Mudgie though. More to do. More opportunities 
Not sure how the locals take to tall, heavily tattooed chaps however..


----------



## Pollux (1/11/11)

10 years of working in various forms of hospitality, grew up on a farm before that and know how to do most things......I don't see me taking too long to get work. Based upon my reading thus far, seems alot like my home town of Kempsey, good areas to live in, others you wouldn't dare drive through after dark.....

As for picking another town, the spot my wife is potentially landing is at the Orange hospital, so not much in the way of options there unless she commutes from Bathurst. And if you think my tats will freak em out, imagine when they see the scar work we both have.


----------



## brettprevans (1/11/11)

bum said:


> Is gambling a no-no?


Can't see anything in t&c. Otherwise xmss lotto would banned


----------



## bum (1/11/11)

Not worth mentioning in the thread where it is located but did anyone else see that guy post a picture of his bottle label that he watermarked with his username? Pretty lol. Don't steal it, guys!


----------



## petesbrew (2/11/11)

bum said:


> Not worth mentioning in the thread where it is located but did anyone else see that guy post a picture of his bottle label that he watermarked with his username? Pretty lol. Don't steal it, guys!


It's been known to happen.


----------



## bum (2/11/11)

So I've heard. Shady buggers everywhere, what?

But my thoughts were more along the lines of "why would you give a stuff?" ("especially when the label looks completely shitballs anyway")


----------



## pk.sax (6/11/11)

How can you know if someone has somehow pressed the ignore button on you?! Does mail bounce? I have this weird feeling its happened to me... can't tell though, Don't know the reason either, except if the person hated my beer so much they blacklisted me :lol:


----------



## Silo Ted (7/11/11)

aaaaaand this thread is (1)420 . 

Boi Boi.


----------



## jlm (8/11/11)

Gee I hope I look as good as Warnie does when I hit 42. I'll probably wear less eye liner though.


----------



## pk.sax (11/11/11)

Missed the postie today  he brought around my refractometer. It's cruel to have to wait for it over the weekend. Sigh.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (13/11/11)

500 posts woot! I am obviously a mad snake brewer now.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (13/11/11)

+1 for shits and giggles.


----------



## bconnery (13/11/11)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article....jectid=10765719
This is a story about All Black Zac Guildford wandering naked into a pub and slapping somebody.
Why have I bothered to post it?
The somebody is my father-in-law. 
For his 60th birthday my father in law got bitch-slapped by an All Black


----------



## peaky (13/11/11)

bconnery said:


> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article....jectid=10765719
> This is a story about All Black Zac Guildford wandering naked into a pub and slapping somebody.
> Why have I bothered to post it?
> The somebody is my father-in-law.
> For his 60th birthday my father in law got bitch-slapped by an All Black



Privileged


----------



## bonj (13/11/11)

bconnery said:


> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article....jectid=10765719
> This is a story about All Black Zac Guildford wandering naked into a pub and slapping somebody.
> Why have I bothered to post it?
> The somebody is my father-in-law.
> For his 60th birthday my father in law got bitch-slapped by an All Black


What else was on his birthday list?


----------



## Malted (15/11/11)

After a keg hiatus I hooked up a keg in the kegerator and all was great for a few days. Hooked up a second keg and left it to carb up. It would appear that I have had my first CO2 leak as my cylinder is totally degassed. Oh well, better get some more because a man is not a camel you know!


----------



## Pollux (15/11/11)

And the move to Orange gets a step closer......Spent two nights out there last week, great chance to do some recon and suss the place out. Spoke to people at the hospital, and they all but offered her the job (damn NSW health and their "procedures" for filling positions) on the spot, she got a tour of the entire department, introduced to EVERYONE in the department soon. Seems they may even be willing to cough up some relocation monies 

The conversation with my inlaws afterwards prompted some thinking. They suggested we both cover our tattoos when looking for rentals as agents may be biased against ink in a country town.......Opinions anyone?


----------



## Clutch (15/11/11)

Can't hurt.

Got thrown up on by a 9 month old child today.


----------



## Lecterfan (15/11/11)

Pollux said:


> The conversation with my inlaws afterwards prompted some thinking. They suggested we both cover our tattoos when looking for rentals as agents may be biased against ink in a country town.......Opinions anyone?






Clutch said:


> Can't hurt.
> 
> Got thrown up on by a 9 month old child today.



Prejudice starts early in that family eh? They must really hate tatts...


----------



## jlm (15/11/11)

Pollux said:


> And the move to Orange gets a step closer......Spent two nights out there last week, great chance to do some recon and suss the place out. Spoke to people at the hospital, and they all but offered her the job (damn NSW health and their "procedures" for filling positions) on the spot, she got a tour of the entire department, introduced to EVERYONE in the department soon. Seems they may even be willing to cough up some relocation monies
> 
> The conversation with my inlaws afterwards prompted some thinking. They suggested we both cover our tattoos when looking for rentals as agents may be biased against ink in a country town.......Opinions anyone?


Meh, depends how competitive to get a place there. Wife and I are moving to launceston from bris in a matter of weeks now. We've done everything over the phone and because we're looking in areas that (I'm guessing) don't fill quickly we've had a lot of help from agents, ie asking owners who specified no pets if they'd consider a dog, one actually wouldn't let us sign a lease as she couldn't get the owners to do a few repairs she considered necessary. Big change from when we were last renting six years ago, and from what i hear from friends up here renting now. That's my only experience with small town renting though..
And now I think about it, I've got a mate in tassie who lives nears cygnet which is a very small town, he's inked up like you (even up the back of his head...) and is a big prick to boot, they had no problems finding a place even with a pitbull, cat and miniature fox terrier.


----------



## Pollux (15/11/11)

It can get competitive, it's a mining town, so the rental market is pretty tight........We are hoping the fact that we are willing to sign up a 12 month lease may work in our favour........We are rather used the Sydney market, where we have actually never missed out on a property we have applied for...


----------



## jlm (15/11/11)

Pollux said:


> It can get competitive, it's a mining town, so the rental market is pretty tight........We are hoping the fact that we are willing to sign up a 12 month lease may work in our favour........We are rather used the Sydney market, where we have actually never missed out on a property we have applied for...


Plus if your other half already has a job stitched up that's gotta work in your favor. If it's a mining town then maybe your ink will be a relief from all the southern cross jobs there.

While I'm on the topic of moving, if all my time in Brisbane was spent doing a few hours of house work followed by an afternoon of drinking beers and listening to tunes on the deck I probably wouldn't hate the place so much. Long service leave kicks the ass.


----------



## Malted (15/11/11)

Pollux said:


> They suggested we both cover our tattoos when looking for rentals as agents may be biased against ink in a country town.......Opinions anyone?


Is it right? No. Is it a reality, probably.


----------



## Dave70 (16/11/11)

Pollux said:


> The conversation with my inlaws afterwards prompted some thinking. They suggested we both cover our tattoos when looking for rentals as agents may be biased against ink in a country town.......Opinions anyone?



Take their advice and worry (or not) about bullshit like that after you have a roof over your head. Rural folk can sometimes tend to be a little more conservative when it comes to stuff like that. 
Most say they don't care - but when junior brings a Kat Von D look-a-like home for dinner, they care.


----------



## petesbrew (16/11/11)

Every 2nd person has ink these days.
IMO, when you get to the point of tattoing your face I'd start wondering.


----------



## Pollux (16/11/11)

Neither of us have facial work, but to be honest if I was the real estate agent I'd be more wondering why a man was wearing a long sleeve top in the middle of summer........


----------



## Dave70 (16/11/11)

Pollux said:


> Neither of us have facial work, but to be honest if I was the real estate agent I'd be more wondering why a man was wearing a long sleeve top in the middle of summer........



You'll never loose points for appearing well dressed or looking like you work in a bank. And besides, you'll be stopping that expensive ink from fading in the harsh sun. It's win, win!

It's the guys in short sleeved shirts wearing ties that are the worry.

Just be sure the first time they come round for a house inspection that you open the door wearing nothing but boxers, with Jane's Addiction blaring in the background.

And if possible, take a picture of agents face.


----------



## Pollux (16/11/11)

Maybe not boxers and Jane's Addiction.......Perhaps denim overalls and some Reverend Horton Heat....


----------



## bonj (16/11/11)

Pollux said:


> Maybe not boxers and Jane's Addiction.......Perhaps denim overalls and some Reverend Horton Heat....


It's my fucked up Ford!

or perhaps some..... Liquor, Beer and Wine..... Liquor, Beer and Wine..... There's nothing to replace you, 'cept for Liquor, Beer and Wine.....


----------



## jlm (16/11/11)

Keep the rev, but the ideally you'd have the inspection done in the scandalously revealing terry cloth dressing gown while "it's martini time" gently sets the mood. Wait, I'm renting again and can do this myself.


----------



## bonj (16/11/11)

jlm said:


> Keep the rev, but the ideally you'd have the inspection done in the scandalously revealing terry cloth dressing gown while "it's martini time" gently sets the mood. Wait, I'm renting again and can do this myself.


:lol:

while clutching an actual martini...


----------



## Pollux (16/11/11)

Have you guys not realised the usefulness of "Beer Holder" during an inspection????


----------



## bum (17/11/11)

I keep my brewing something of a secret from most of my family because my grandfather is an enormous tight-arse and Nanna will only drink Crownies - if he knew I brewed I know he'd keep telling me to make beer for them and she'd keep telling me it was shit. I don't have time to brew the ales I want, let alone the lagers they want not to mention the lack of ability to nail a Crownie. Only reason I'm telling you this is as background to the following snippet of conversation with the old ones yesterday.

Talk swings around to beers they've had and how they think it is made, etc. Then he drops this beauty. "...and _those bikies_ mix up their own beer, you know!" Didn't quite know how to tell him those Coopers tins he sees at Big W aren't quite the same thing as speed. How does one respond to that?


----------



## Malted (17/11/11)

bum said:


> Talk swings around to beers they've had and how they think it is made, etc. Then he drops this beauty. "...and _those bikies_ mix up their own beer, you know!" Didn't quite know how to tell him those Coopers tins he sees at Big W aren't quite the same thing as speed. How does one respond to that?



Took some of my finest in to work to give the colleagues a taste since they ask about it (due to all of the deliveries I get sent to work - eg 4kg of hops in the work fridge that arrived whilst I was away). 
I have shown them diagrams, I have shown them photos, I have answered their questions. but I am still perplexed by them sometimes. For example, one fellow didn't realise that lagers and ales are different, it is all just beer to them!

Colleague looking at the bottle: "So how strong is it?"
Me: "Bottom left of the bottle label"
Colleague: "Oh so '5.8% ABV' is how strong it is?"*
Me: "Yes ABV is Alcohol By Volume"
Colleague: "So how do you make it stronger, do you put more hops into it?"

Unbelievable but sadly a true stroy.

* you don't have to know anything about beer or it's making to know this, you just need to be a conscientious consumer.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/11/11)

Do you know everything about your frigerator, computer and lawnmower? If you enjoy coffee, should you know the art & science of making the perfect cup, when all you wish to do is throw in a spoon of International Roast?

Why do we think non brewers need to know about aspects of beer, apart from 'I like VB, its a top drop" ?


----------



## petesbrew (17/11/11)

Just got back from the dentist. I can still feel the drill & polisher.

Weirdest thing was the dentist had an irish accent, and reminded me of Roy from the IT crowd.
"See that ludicrous display on the telly last noight?"


----------



## argon (17/11/11)

I have absolutely no motivation to work this arvo... plenty of panning and zooming going on though. 

Perhaps it's the 2 schooners at Archive over lunch... BBD and a Mikkeler's Draft Bear (+ a couple of pils samples)

also... don't you hate it when you've got 4 taps and 2 are shit and the others are sooo good you want o make them last so you don't drink them to much.

edit: wrote know instead of no... eeediot


----------



## Silo Ted (17/11/11)

If I donte $5 to Wikipedia, can I get the head of Jimmy Wales turned off each time I visit. ****, this year he looks like a constipated Kevin Spacey on the verge of tears. 

Money money, make him stop. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/11/11)

IIRC, the picture was much bigger last time (a year ago?). It was punishing.
lol at Sad Kevin Spacey.


----------



## Clutch (17/11/11)

I feel like derailing threads.
Someone post something meaningful.


----------



## bum (17/11/11)

Wrong board, mate.


----------



## bum (17/11/11)

Thanks.

"What are you looking at?"

Shit.


----------



## Pennywise (17/11/11)

bum said:


> How does one respond to that?



Tell them you own a meth lab, they sure as hell wont want your beer then


----------



## Malted (21/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Do you know everything about your frigerator, computer and lawnmower? If you enjoy coffee, should you know the art & science of making the perfect cup, when all you wish to do is throw in a spoon of International Roast?
> 
> Why do we think non brewers need to know about aspects of beer, apart from 'I like VB, its a top drop" ?


I agree with the sentiment you're expressing, to an extent.

No you don't need to know everything about your refrigerator but I bet most people would know the difference between a fridge and a freezer wouldn't they? But hey they both keep food cold right - who cares which is which? 
Ale and lager is pretty much like a fridge and freezer IMO, or a laptop versus a desktop, or a push mower versus a ride on. You don't have to know much about them to know they operate differently, you just need to know the that there is a difference. It's like people know that a diesel, a four-stroke and two-stroke engine is different, they don't have to know WHY they are different, they just have to know to put the appropriate fuel in them to make them work. Mechanic to mechanical forum 'why do we expect non-mechanics to know about different aspects of motor vehicle engines, apart from I turn the key and it goes?' Yes some people put the wrong fuel in the wrong engine sometimes (I'd think them a pretty ignorant person though) but they would learn the hard way pretty quickly and would only do it the once or twice. They still wouldn't know the art & science of it but they'd bloody well know that there is some sort of difference. 

I wouldn't expect a non-brewer to know what is different about an ale versus a lager but I would expect them to know that there is a difference of some sort. Something like 'oh yeah they do taste different don't they!' might be an appropriate response rather than 'oh so they're different are they?' A VB drinker would certainly know it tastes different to XXXX, I wouldn't expect them to know what the difference is, but I would most certainly expect them to know that there is some sort of difference. Is that unreasonable?

As for the coffee, well you would know that an espresso machine will make a cup of coffee that is different to international roast wouldn't you? No you don't have to know the science behind it all but you would know that each system will make a different coffee?

As for my comment about the hops. Like I said, I have shown them pictures & photos, I have talked to them, I have shown them hops, I have told them what hops are for. In fact I don't think they knew about hops until I introduced them to hops; so I thought that was kind of covered with them. It is basic common knowledge that yeast eats sugary stuff and make alcohol. That is basic science that everyone learns at school. It is around us to some extent (sugar cane or grains to make ethanol to make E10 fuel etc). Bundy rum factory is in the sugar cane area so that they can use SUGAR from sugar cane to make (horrible) booze. If he had of said 'so you put more sugar in to make it stronger?', that would have been an ok response. 

I don't expect non brewers to know much about beer but I don't think it is unreasonable for them to know that there is some sort of difference between an ale and a lager. As for the hops, I am dismayed that they have not listened to a single thing I have told them.

Edit: Ho hum that was a bit of a rant.  Think I am going to go and try to find some giffs like that pork sword swallower.


----------



## Cocko (21/11/11)

ST is done mate, never to be back apparently.

May be wrong...


----------



## pk.sax (21/11/11)

If work stress has made me develop a thyroid condition I'm gonna be very pissed off.

If it makes me trouble with drinking beer I'm gonna kill my least favorite workmates. Like screw the mf'rs head into a hole in a wall and bash the **** outta him.

Geesh, that felt good


----------



## Malted (22/11/11)

Dave70 said:


> Yep. Rio really loves to slip, slop, slap - bless her..



A saying from when I was at Uni: Slip it in, slop it around and slap it on the curtains when you're done.


----------



## argon (22/11/11)

Just talked to my brother who lives in Phoenix AZ on skype over the weekend. Told him that the brewing was going well and i had a decent IPA. Said it was inspired by a couple of beers that I can't get here... Green Flash West Coast IPA and Pliny the Elder. He doesn't really drink beer, nor is he very interested in it, but in this case he said he'd try and find a bottle of each to get a taste of what i was talking about.

He quickly googles both of the above and finds that the restaurant that they were planning to go to for lunch that day had both beers available. Damn you ... Damn you. Got an email this morning telling me how he quite liked the beers but weren't really his thing, too bitter and fruity or something... prefers Crown Lager from home <_< HATE

Freakin equivalent of popping down to Sizzler and grabbing a bottle of Stone Ruination over my feckin salad bar while the kiddie give the soft-serve a bash <_<


----------



## jlm (22/11/11)

Been wondering if we have been taking this interstate move thing too casually. I'm quite used to the looks of horror when people find out we haven't packed a thing a couple of weeks out. Anyway, one and a half days in I'd say we're nearly half done. Easy as really.


----------



## bonj (22/11/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Now if Australias got Talent had more of this, it would havw better ratings. Why dont we know ladies like this


She's not unattractive either...


----------



## Bribie G (22/11/11)

Finally got rid of my last half kilo of Chinese Saaz. A friend of the family who used to deal in various stuff before he served a peroid of compulsory residential help h34r: reckons he can turn hop pellets into smokables, so I donated half a kilo in the cause. Who knows he may have discovered some holy grail 

I'll visit him in whichever government funded institution he ends up in :lol:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (22/11/11)

I have had an absolute **** of a day! I work in a small company who made a rude, arrogant, pig-headed Canadian a foreman a week before i started there. I had a blew with him this morning, found out at lunchtime that i was going on night-shift monday morning, had another blew with the canadian again after lunch, saw the boss told him i was gonna kill the foreman, got sent home and told to have tomorrow off and calm down (  )

But just made it to craftbrewer on the way home just before ross was gonna leave and picked up my order from last week.


after all that shit i have been through today, i dont think it's all that bad now that i have had a couple of beams and swmbo is bathing the kids....... Ahhhhh the serenity!


----------



## Malted (22/11/11)

Bonj said:


> She's not unattractive either...



4 things spring to mind

(1) I'd be suprised if any of you blokes would even need 1/4 of that length
(2) That's bordering on jailbait
(3) What a wonderful lack of gag reflex
(4) By god I wish she'd hoover my pork sword


----------



## peaky (23/11/11)

Ode to facebook.

Facebook, Slagbook, meet just to Shagbook, 
sneaking about but then ya get caughtbook.

Guiltbook, Shamebook, not ya real Namebook, 
in ya photos ya gorgeous but really yr a Mongbook! 

Prankbook, Skankbook what a fuckin Crankbook. 
Its gettin pretty scary cos its turning into Prankbook. 

Textbook, Sexbook, spying on your Exbook, 
someone 'likes' her photo and ya turn into a Pestbook! 

Scrapbook, Papbook catch the fuckin Clapbook, 
grab ya shitty iphone and add the shitty Appbook. 

Shitebook, Strifebook get a ******* Lifebook! 
Watch it if ya married cos they'll nick ya fuckin Wifebook! 

Creepbook, Peepbook when ya take a Leakbook.
Yal even be Facebooking in ya fuckin Sleepbook!!


----------



## Bribie G (23/11/11)

Wallace, I don't know what it is about Canadians but the ones I've met all seem to have some sort of chip on their shoulders. Maybe it's a defensive thing - they never had a revolution and are still firmly under the Royal Yoke, have adopted metric etc etc and as a country are doing heaps better than the Americans and have long done so. You'd think they would be more mellow than the Yanks but it's often the other way round. Probably the climate they were brought up in, and clubbing those baby seals whatever.


----------



## bonj (23/11/11)

I guess YMMV. I've known a few Canucks and none of them have been like that.


----------



## Pollux (23/11/11)

Just call him American..............I find it's the best way to annoy Canadians.


----------



## Airgead (23/11/11)

Pollux said:


> Just call him American..............I find it's the best way to annoy Canadians.



Oh yeah... they love that.

All the Canuks I know are really nice.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## argon (23/11/11)

Pollux said:


> Just call him American..............I find it's the best way to annoy Canadians.


Well they are American... North American.


----------



## thelastspud (23/11/11)

In Spain they teach everyone that the America's are one continent. they only count 5


----------



## Malted (23/11/11)

Fresh squeezed man juice anyone?


----------



## Pennywise (23/11/11)

So, I've got an RAR file that needs a password to be unzipped, any way round' it? It's a movie fwiw


----------



## pk.sax (23/11/11)

Run the name of the zip file on rapidshare file search and see what forum it came from. They would've listed the pass there. Even if the forum requires registration to view you can try the google cache version.


----------



## Pennywise (24/11/11)

Cheers pf, will give it a crack when I get home this arvo


----------



## brettprevans (24/11/11)

anyone ever had an issue selling a bike to an interstate buyer?


----------



## Clutch (24/11/11)

Sold heaps, but that was as a dealer.
What're you selling?


----------



## yardy (24/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Wallace, I don't know what it is about Canadians but the ones I've met all seem to have some sort of chip on their shoulders.




I've found that with almost all Brits I've met, (and I've met a few) maybe it's a defensive thing because they're mostly twats.


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone ever had an issue selling a bike to an interstate buyer?



Speed Triple - QLD
S4Rs Ducati - QLD
XR 650r - VIC
990 - ADV - VIC

The biggest hassle buying is starting from scratch with the rego. If you are doing the selling the normal rules apply. Meet on neutral ground, Don't trust anyone. No bank cheques. No test pilots. No time wasters.
Man, I _hate_ those time wasters..


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/11)

Dave70 said:


> Speed Triple - QLD
> S4Rs Ducati - QLD
> XR 650r - VIC
> 990 - ADV - VIC
> ...


well i guess its the buyers problem in regards to the rego. Vic roads just wants me to tell them after a few days (no more than 14) once i sold it so they can cancel rego.
Not sure I can do the nuetral ground but ill be having the usual precautionary weaponary stashed in strategic places just in case 
it will be cash only. if he wants a test ride its a $500 deposit to cover insurance and Ill make them sign a statement saying they if they crash it, they bought it.

cheers Dave


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> if he wants a test ride its a $500 deposit to cover insurance and Ill make them sign a statement saying they if they crash it, they bought it.



I _see..._
Bleed a little air into the front brakes and you can spare yourself all that awkward standing around, chin rubbing followed by some insultingly low offer..


----------



## brettprevans (26/11/11)

Nice dave. 

All good met up the blokes missus and they paid mostly cash. Meeting his missus is a whole other story. Let mw just say,, good loojing, philipino, not lots of clothes. Vry odd meeting


----------



## chappo1970 (26/11/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Nice dave.
> 
> All good met up the blokes missus and they paid mostly cash. Meeting his missus is a whole other story. Let mw just say,, good loojing, philipino, not lots of clothes. Vry odd meeting



You sold the beast B?

I hope you are buying a new one?

I regret ever getting out of bikes...

Chap Chap


----------



## brettprevans (26/11/11)

Chappo said:


> You sold the beast B?
> 
> I hope you are buying a new one?
> 
> ...


Hey chap man! 
Yup out of it for a whike. Had a bad accident and v close.call. So giving it a break for.a.whike


----------



## chappo1970 (26/11/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Hey chap man!
> Yup out of it for a whike. Had a bad accident and v close.call. So giving it a break for.a.whike



Fark!!! I hope you are ok Mate?


----------



## brettprevans (26/11/11)

Chappo said:


> Fark!!! I hope you are ok Mate?


Im alive so ,im fine. Now to get my chesty replaced as I have no cold beer


----------



## bonj (26/11/11)

Chappo said:


> Fark!!! I hope you are ok Mate?


+1

Chap Chap! How ya going mate?

I lost your mobile number in a firmware upgrade on my phone (how the **** does that happen?).


----------



## chappo1970 (26/11/11)

Bonj said:


> +1
> 
> Chap Chap! How ya going mate?
> 
> I lost your mobile number in a firmware upgrade on my phone (how the **** does that happen?).




Check PM for new number....


----------



## Clutch (26/11/11)

Dave70 said:


> Speed Triple - QLD
> S4Rs Ducati - QLD
> XR 650r - VIC
> 990 - ADV - VIC
> ...



The man has taste.


----------



## bonj (26/11/11)

Chappo said:


> Check PM for new number....


Got it mate, thanks! I sent you a txt, but didn't sign off on the bottom. You should be able to figure out which one is mine


----------



## chappo1970 (26/11/11)

Bonj said:


> Got it mate, thanks! I sent you a txt, but didn't sign off on the bottom. You should be able to figure out which one is mine




You Da man Bonj! :super:


----------



## bonj (26/11/11)

Chappo said:


> You Da man Bonj! :super:


 :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Pollux (28/11/11)

Woot da boot............


Missus got a called from the people at Orange, she has a phone interview on Thursday.......One more step closer to leaving Sydney.


----------



## jlm (28/11/11)

Pollux said:


> Woot da boot............
> 
> 
> Missus got a called from the people at Orange, she has a phone interview on Thursday.......One more step closer to leaving Sydney.


Nice. Leaving Brisbane Thursday, via port Stephens, the Albion in Newcastle, then beechworth/myrtleford. Arranged the drive around beery locations.


----------



## bum (28/11/11)

jlm said:


> myrtleford


Formerly hop growing country. Supposedly lots of "wild" hops in the area. Keep your peepers peeled.


----------



## jlm (28/11/11)

bum said:


> Formerly hop growing country. Supposedly lots of "wild" hops in the area. Keep your peepers peeled.


Think there's some new farms in the area too. Already getting my spiel ready for the tas quarantine people regarding the 100kg of malted grain and fresh wort kits (intending to get a brew down the day I arrive) in my ute.....might have to give the fresh hop flowers a miss.


----------



## Lecterfan (30/11/11)

The thing no one tells you about kegs is that when you can feel you are near the end you become overwhelmed with the desire to see it out 'til the end..."one more pint", "one more pint", "one more pint"....


----------



## Gar (1/12/11)

Ahhhhhh cooling rain, I'm looking forward to getting home and having a nice pint on the veranda tonight.

Might crack one of the 6 litre Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale's :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (2/12/11)

I'm constantly amazed at the size of some people on the bus.

I'm 6'6" about 120kg (yes overweight... damn beer!) and this mammoth sat next to me this morning, spilling over their seat onto me and made feel like a freakin' midget... worse thing was it was a female.... BEHEMOTH! How can you survive carrying that much fat around with you?


----------



## Clutch (2/12/11)

Try working in my call centre dude.

"It's glandular"
"It's genetic"
"I'm big boned" "YOU'RE BIG-ASSED!"

Put the fork down. 
A pie, a sausage roll, chips and a (Diet) coke are not the breakfast of champions, and no, I will not get up and get your shit from the printer for you.


----------



## Airgead (2/12/11)

Clutch said:


> A pie, a sausage roll, chips and a (Diet) coke



But the diet coke automatically cancels out all the calories from the rest. Everyone knows that... It turns any meal into health food. :blink:


----------



## petesbrew (2/12/11)

Airgead said:


> But the diet coke automatically cancels out all the calories from the rest. Everyone knows that... It turns any meal into health food. :blink:


Work xmas dinner next thursday night at a brazilian bbq restaurant. Pig, Lamb, Cow, Chicken and fish on the menu. Win!
Think I might starve myself in preparation... salads all week.


----------



## Pollux (2/12/11)

And the confirmation call has occurred......Looks like we be packing up and moving to Orange........Now to start clearing this place out.....Anything I am disposing of that may be helpful to a brewer will be advertised.


----------



## Airgead (2/12/11)

petesbrew said:


> Work xmas dinner next thursday night at a brazilian bbq restaurant. Pig, Lamb, Cow, Chicken and fish on the menu. Win!
> Think I might starve myself in preparation... salads all week.




If it's La Cita down on the water you are in for a top night. Went there for a work function a few years back.

If its not that one then you may or may not be in for a top night.

Cheers
Dave

P.S. If you starve yourself you will actually decrease your appetite and will end up eating less of the meaty goodness....


----------



## argon (2/12/11)

Airgead said:


> P.S. If you starve yourself you will actually decrease your appetite and will end up eating less of the meaty goodness....


yes... do what those hot dog eating competition eaters do. Gotta stretch your stomach so you can fit it all in. Preparation is key. Take it from a guy who once ate a 21 piece bucket of KFC.... 










and a small potato and gravy


----------



## Airgead (2/12/11)

argon said:


> Take it from a guy who once ate a 21 piece bucket of KFC....
> 
> and a small potato and gravy



That's disgusting... 

How could you even consider eating KFC potato and gravy? That stuff is awful.

3 time <won't mention the company> rib eating champion here...undefeated.


----------



## argon (2/12/11)

Airgead said:


> That's disgusting...
> 
> How could you even consider eating KFC potato and gravy? That stuff is awful.
> 
> 3 time <won't mention the company> rib eating champion here...undefeated.



I had grease coming out of me for days... my shits felt slippery














way to much info... but i'm anonymous here anyways

I once ate a 1kg steak in under 2 minutes....



i'm so ashamed


----------



## pk.sax (5/12/11)

Every time I go to keg king's online shop.. I'm tempted to buy the whole shop! So many shiny things... so far away .. soo little money...


----------



## Bribie G (7/12/11)

Clutch said:


> Try working in my call centre dude.
> 
> "It's glandular"
> "It's genetic"
> ...



Where's your call centre? Maybe we work in the same place and don't know it - I'm in Duncan St Fortitude Valley. We've got _babes _working here, many of them female B) 


Talking of work, I lost my computer glasses a few days ago and making do with a $15 pair from the chemist, but heading to Specsavers later today for a couple of pairs of newies. Have you noticed that all glasses models:


have the same nose
have jaws like horses - presumably to counter the feeling that glasses make you look wimpy.


----------



## Gar (8/12/11)

> Dear Customer,
> 
> Your parcel (1) from Beermasons P/L has been despatched with Australia Post.
> 
> You will receive email notifications relating to the arrival of the product to the delivery address.


----------



## yardy (8/12/11)

Clutch said:


> Try working in my call centre dude.



you're having me on !

do people claim that as 'work' ?

:lol: 

****, what next....


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/11)

D*E*A*D

http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/har...FwfO_story.html

I always preferred Potter/ Winchester to the Blake / Burns era. 

A life well lived.


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/11)

I assume the 'no need to ask questions' thread got messy and was deleted? (as oppossed to the mods taking my quip about closing or moving the thread seriously - you know, cause i hold sooooo much sway around here, lol)


----------



## Fents (9/12/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> I assume the 'no need to ask questions' thread got messy and was deleted? (as oppossed to the mods taking my quip about closing or moving the thread seriously - you know, cause i hold sooooo much sway around here, lol)



coming to the swap for a drink sat champ?


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/11)

Fents said:


> coming to the swap for a drink sat champ?


hows it going fentsy? ive got the kids most of saturday, so its doubtful. but if it works out then ill be there will bells on

I was hoping to have a pressy for you this summer, but they didnt take  I might have to get a few more off you to try again next year


----------



## Fents (9/12/11)

spewing! its still not to late, cutting it very fine but its been done before. maybe talk about it satdee.


----------



## pk.sax (9/12/11)

Its been stinking hot all day, itchy hot!

Just the weather to coop up in aircon and down some stout


----------



## warra48 (11/12/11)




----------



## Dave70 (12/12/11)

You can't argue with the facts.

I visited the recipe data base a few weeks back with the simple plan of brewing the most popular beer on the list that I may have a crowd pleaser to offer around at my sons 1st birthday last Saturday.

DSGA not surprisingly.

Two requests for a kit version and five thumbs up later, they were all asking for seconds and thirds. 
And these are the kind of drinkers who normally switch to rum / bourbon / wine after a few beers. 

I cant deny it. 
When folks enjoy your beer, it makes you feel all fuzzy inside.


----------



## Malted (12/12/11)

Dave70 said:


> You can't argue with the facts.
> I visited the recipe data base a few weeks back with the *simple plan of brewing the most popular beer* on the list that I may have a crowd pleaser *to offer around at my sons 1st birthday* last Saturday.
> DSGA not surprisingly.
> Two requests for a kit version and five thumbs up later, they were all asking for seconds and thirds.
> ...





 
Maybe is different for you?


----------



## Dave70 (12/12/11)

Malted said:


> Maybe is different for you?



Could be worse..

*In Kazakhstan we have many hobbies: disco dancing, archery, rape, and table tennis.*


----------



## argon (12/12/11)

Just found out that the place my work is going to for our Christmas party has Budvar, Hoegarden and Stone and Wood Pacific on tap.

Hurah... :chug: 

also in bottles White Rabbit, New Norcai Abbey Ale, LCPA, Erdinger Wheat, Chimay Blue, Leffe Blond, Duvel, Moa, Sierra Nevada.

I predict a big day and me boring the tits off everyone talking about beer.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (12/12/11)

argon said:


> Just found out that the place my work is going to for our Christmas party has Budvar, Hoegarden and Stone and Wood Pacific on tap.
> 
> Hurah... :chug:
> 
> ...


Lucky you. my chrissy function was last saturday night. There was a broad choice of cub's finest plus a few ring ins. 

I ended up having my own little tasting session. vb, draught, melbourne bitter, crown, some extra blonde lo carb thing, extra dry, coopers pale, lemon cruiser thing and jack daniels and cola. 

I had fun because it was free and it got me drunk. It was interesting how sweet the vb seemed. The only stand out beer was the extra dry. There was something wrong with it. I could only neck the stubbie and even my work colleagues thought there was something wrong with it. 

ho ho ho


----------



## Pennywise (12/12/11)

Going to the Malba on Wednesday for our christmas lunch, first thing I did was look at the beer list. Nice, deff getting a lift in to work so I can sink some awesome beers whilst eating sea food


----------



## brettprevans (12/12/11)

Live stating at.7am finishing 8:15pm. Love it. Happy in tbe service


----------



## brettprevans (12/12/11)

argon said:


> Just found out that the place my work is going to for our Christmas party has Budvar, Hoegarden and Stone and Wood Pacific on tap.
> 
> Hurah... :chug:
> 
> ...


I fkn hate u.we dont get a xmas party. We pay for everything ourselves


----------



## Lecterfan (12/12/11)

Am I the only one whose heart skips a beat when "citra hop" appears in the latest threads? My voyeuristic tendencies dearly hope that the return of the ambiguous haikus etc etc is imminent. Sadly, it never is...(but then there has been enough other crazy shit going on since then anyway I guess).


----------



## argon (12/12/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> I fkn hate u.we dont get a xmas party. We pay for everything ourselves


Yeah well... Totally surprised they've even picked such a venue TBH. The place is totally anti drink. We do ******* morning tea on a Friday in lieu of friday drinks FFS!!! The place was founded by a couple of happyclappers and the urban myth amongst peers is that we still have prayer time every day!

So I plan to get pretty messed up for this one and be very obnoxious. :lol: 

Still no confirmation there will actually be a bar tab... But either way I'll be hitting it pretty hard with those selections. :chug:


----------



## petesbrew (12/12/11)

We had that brazilian feast last week. Wise me decided to let SWMBO enjoy her drinks, and be a designated driver (well, a couple for the road). Got there and the beer menu was brilliant... Why did I drive? Ah yeah, cos public transport is a bitch where I live.
Still the Murrays Dark Knight Porter was freaking fabulous.

www.braza.com.au in darling harbour, FWIW.


----------



## Muggus (12/12/11)

petesbrew said:


> www.braza.com.au in darling harbour, FWIW.


Went to the one in Newport a couple of years back. Ate SOOOO much goddamn meat...sweating out beef gravy for a week afterwards. So awesome! Having said that, the beer selection wasn't anything special...a few bog standard South American beers i'd never tried, but that was about it. Still would totally go back though...all you can eat!


----------



## petesbrew (13/12/11)

Muggus said:


> Went to the one in Newport a couple of years back. Ate SOOOO much goddamn meat...sweating out beef gravy for a week afterwards. So awesome! Having said that, the beer selection wasn't anything special...a few bog standard South American beers i'd never tried, but that was about it. Still would totally go back though...all you can eat!


Bernards light & dark pilsners on tap at Darling Harbour. Plenty of belgians & other imported beers, White Rabbits, they even had murrays I2PA in stubbie. Pretty cool you could even drink a longneck of Tooheys Old.


----------



## Fents (13/12/11)

our xmas party is at a place called Lamaro's in Sth Melb. Beer list goes : 

Tap Beer
Carlton Draught Abbotsford, VIC 4.50
Colonial Witbier Margaret River,WA 7.00
Colonial Kolsch Margaret River,WA 7.00
Coldstream Cider Coldstream ,VIC 6.50
Trumer Pils Salzberg, Austria 8.00
Peroni Australia/Italy 8.00
True South ‘Red Truck’ Lager Black Rock,VIC 6.50
Warsteiner Warstein, Germany 8.00

Bottled Beer and Cider
Boags Light 6.00
Duvel 14.00
Cascade Light 5.50 
Alhambra 1925 9.50
Boags Premium Lager 7.00 
Corona 8.50
Coopers Pale Ale 7.50 
Leffe Brune 13.00
Crown Lager 7.50 
Peroni Leggera 7.00
Victoria Bitter 6.00 
Paulaner Hefe-Weissbier 8.00
Moritz 8.50
Mountain Goat Steam Ale 8.00
Pikes Oakbank Sparkling Ale 7.50 
Thatchers Cider (500ml) 12.00
Little Creatures Pale Ale 7.50 
Pipsqueak Cider 7.50
Red Hill Golden Ale 9.50
Hargreaves Hill E.S.B 8.50

Pretty god damn happy with that! Also they have Shcezan Duck as a main! Yeaaaaaa!


----------



## Clutch (13/12/11)

Counting down the days til I finish up here. Handed my resignation in on Fridayafter I got the call about the new job.
Also first time logging into AHB at work... Coincidence?


----------



## argon (15/12/11)

Watched UFC 140 last night. One of the better UFC cards I've seen in a while.
Ortiz - nogueira (little nog): looks like Ortiz has a weakness in the body. Last 2 fights TKOs from body shots. Brutal way to go.
Mir - nogueira (big nog): Holy shit!! Talk about brutal! Technically not a submission, cause he didn't tap. Huge kimmora for a broken arm TKO. Mir is looking good. Be interesting if he gets another shot against santos one day or a rematch with lesnar (if he wins @ 141)
Jones - machida: machida looked sharp but was unlucky to get caught in a simultaneous flurry where he took a sharp left which rocked him. The follow up from jones was first class and the standing front side choke was nice. Again not a submission, as he went to sleep in lieu of tapping out.... Tough ass brazillians!


----------



## pk.sax (15/12/11)

Fents said:


> our xmas party is at a place called Lamaro's in Sth Melb. Beer list goes :
> 
> Tap Beer
> Carlton Draught Abbotsford, VIC 4.50
> ...



Hargreaves Hill ESB!!! I am absolutely friggin jealous. Loved that drop.


----------



## .DJ. (15/12/11)

argon said:


> Watched UFC 140 last night. One of the better UFC cards I've seen in a while.
> Ortiz - nogueira (little nog): looks like Ortiz has a weakness in the body. Last 2 fights TKOs from body shots. Brutal way to go.
> Mir - nogueira (big nog): Holy shit!! Talk about brutal! Technically not a submission, cause he didn't tap. Huge kimmora for a broken arm TKO. Mir is looking good. Be interesting if he gets another shot against santos one day or a rematch with lesnar (if he wins @ 141)
> Jones - machida: machida looked sharp but was unlucky to get caught in a simultaneous flurry where he took a sharp left which rocked him. The follow up from jones was first class and the standing front side choke was nice. Again not a submission, as he went to sleep in lieu of tapping out.... Tough ass brazillians!


Nice card... Mir will get his ass handed if he fights brock (too big and strong) or anyone with good standup (Nog was flogging him on the feet)
Jones is the man at the moment... Cant see anyone beating him.. would like to see him in 4-5 years fighting at 220-230lbs..


----------



## Fents (15/12/11)

yea its one of my top fives aussie micros for sure, just spewing its not on tap.


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/12/11)

Mmmm HH ESB on tap :icon_drool2: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pennywise (16/12/11)

The missus just called me on her way home from a book launching she went to, she's bringing me back a bottle of SN beer camp weizen bock & Moon dog India brown ale. She's a ******* gem I tell's ya. I did try to con her in to getting a couple more, but was promptly told not to push it :lol: , though I'm sure I'll get to sample the bottle of Sam Smith's Taddy Porter she got for herself h34r:


----------



## peaky (17/12/11)

Being reasonably new to life as a bachelor again, I've found that I can now keep spanners and screwdrivers in the kitchen cutlery drawer. Handy! :super:


----------



## Pennywise (17/12/11)

Isn't that where they're suppose to be :unsure: 

:lol: congrats on your release


----------



## Cocko (17/12/11)

Tim Minchin.

Genius.


----------



## bum (17/12/11)

Cocko said:


> Tim Minchin.
> 
> Genius.


You are dead to me.


----------



## Cocko (17/12/11)

bum said:


> You are dead to me.



Really?

Are you deaf and your brain dont work good like?

WTF?


----------



## bum (17/12/11)

I see dead people('s posts).


----------



## Cocko (17/12/11)

Well I never....

Say it isn't true!


----------



## Muggus (18/12/11)

bum said:


> You are dead to me.


Yeah, like seriously dude...with a name like Bum on an internet forum, surely you'd have a decent sense of humour.


----------



## Clutch (18/12/11)

Cocko said:


> Tim Minchin.
> 
> Genius.




Too fuckin' true.
Watched it last night and was astounded.


----------



## jlm (18/12/11)

bum said:


> You are dead to me.


Huh. I thought I was the only one. My wife was pissing herself, I fell asleep.

Anyway, while not unexpected, after the move to Tas the ability to ferment in a cupboard and maintain an average 19 degrees (depending on how vigorous the ferment....and that's the reading with thermowell and temp probe) is a massive novelty for a Queenslander.

Now I think about it, Tim Minchin is like a Randy Newman type character whose trying to be, uh, funny?


----------



## peaky (18/12/11)

First ab dive in Victorian waters today and scored the bag limit in 3 dives. Too easy.

Nice feed of abalone this evening washed down with an ESB. It's a hard life......


----------



## Lecterfan (18/12/11)

Cocko said:


> Tim Minchin.
> 
> Genius.






bum said:


> You are dead to me.





bum said:


> Perhaps people may enjoy something else more but they may also enjoy the other stuff enough.
> 
> Ignorance is bliss, after all.



Wade a minnud...h34r: :beer: :lol:


----------



## bum (18/12/11)

I didn't tell him not to like that dross. My hypocrisy-free status remains intact.


----------



## bum (18/12/11)

Okay. I'm done with you, homebrewing. You've taken over my every thought. I saw the following image and wondered how I could brew with it.






It is a christing coffee cup! There's nothing left but to grow a bread and get a hand pump.


----------



## pk.sax (19/12/11)

bum said:


> Okay. I'm done with you, homebrewing. You've taken over my every thought. I saw the following image and wondered how I could brew with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Micro micro micro scale.... Mmmmm.
Test tube sanitizer?
Put temp control and use for a starter?!


----------



## petesbrew (19/12/11)

bum said:


> Okay. I'm done with you, homebrewing. You've taken over my every thought. I saw the following image and wondered how I could brew with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, can you please go through all the bells and whistles on the stupid thing?
It's both brilliant and also screams "I'm the office wanker" at the same time.


----------



## Clutch (19/12/11)

Still off work today new job doesn't start until the 9th.
Brewing right now.


----------



## bum (19/12/11)

Here you go, Pete.
http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/mugs/eb62/


----------



## petesbrew (19/12/11)

bum said:


> Here you go, Pete.
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/mugs/eb62/


Lol. Cheers Bum. I love that site.


----------



## argon (19/12/11)

argon said:


> Just found out that the place my work is going to for our Christmas party has Budvar, Hoegarden and Stone and Wood Pacific on tap.
> 
> Hurah... :chug:
> 
> ...


Had the xmas party Friday... Turned up at the bar. Asked for a Budvar. 
"Sorry, only Asahi on tap, Corona or Cascade Light in the bottle)  . 
Yeah ok, i'll have an Asahi.  
Hald a glass and the keg blew, went out back. "No more Asahi. You can have anything else."
 
Budvar, Stone and Wood adn even the nice fresh estery Hoegarden were all drinking nicely.
Big day. Good beer. Couldn't ask for more.

Bired the piss out of alot of people telling them about Budvar and Budweiser


----------



## petesbrew (19/12/11)

argon said:


> Had the xmas party Friday... Turned up at the bar. Asked for a Budvar.
> "Sorry, only Asahi on tap, Corona or Cascade Light in the bottle)  .
> Yeah ok, i'll have an Asahi.
> Hald a glass and the keg blew, went out back. "No more Asahi. You can have anything else."
> ...


Ah top stuff.

Picked a very drunk wife up from xmas drinks @ a Nth Syd pub on friday arvo. Turned up and she was nursing a full glass, so hit the bar for a quick drink.
Scanned all the taps, and there was Stone & Wood, dunno which one, but I wasn't arguing. Went down beautifully.


----------



## brettprevans (20/12/11)

what's the noun for a group of celli taps? (eg mob of kangaroos)

I dont know either but it might be a '[email protected]' of cellis.. That what my missus said when she saw how I was drying my cellis...."Get those [email protected] things out out of my colander!!"


----------



## WarmBeer (20/12/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> what's the noun for a group of celli taps? (eg mob of kangaroos)
> 
> I dont know either but it might be a '[email protected]' of cellis.. That what my missus said when she saw how I was drying my cellis...."Get those [email protected] things out out of my colander!!"
> View attachment 51088


I think the collective noun is a "mortgage of celli taps". That's roughly the dollar equivalent of my car sitting in that colander.


----------



## Clutch (20/12/11)

What's the collective noun for a group of hookers?
A whorde.


----------



## Dave70 (20/12/11)

Clutch said:


> What's the collective noun for a group of hookers?
> A whorde.



Kardashians


----------



## ledgenko (20/12/11)

Dave ... 

You are on the money ... shot ... PMSL .... awesome !!

And its only Tuesday ... OK so one for Kim (ok maybe four or five ) .. a couple for Khloe and maybe one for Courtney ... and a mega for the Mum !! LOL ..

How good is it to see cashed up brogans making tools of themselves ...


----------



## brettprevans (21/12/11)

so so sad. retrofitted the collar onto my new chesty. all up and runnning. 
failed to see that the temp probe dropped outside of the chesty
came home last night to find chesty freezing up. 
entire yeast and slurry collection gone. luckily only 1 keg froze and will be ok. but all my yeasts. all my new smackpacks, gone. 

so so sad. [email protected] you santa, Ive been a good boy this year


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/12/11)

I wouldn't write your yeast off just yet, I've frozen yeast before and had it fire up without any issues. Make a few small vials of wort starter and see if they fire up again.

Andrew


----------



## brettprevans (21/12/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> I wouldn't write your yeast off just yet, I've frozen yeast before and had it fire up without any issues. Make a few small vials of wort starter and see if they fire up again.
> 
> Andrew


so there's hope ratehr than order a few hundreed bucks of yeast from ross?


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/12/11)

Sure, yeast can be frozen although for best results a Glycerin solution is usually used to help prevent the yeast cells from rupturing. You'll probably find that you will still have plenty of viable cells left anyway and a starter should fire up without too much delay.


----------



## brettprevans (21/12/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Sure, yeast can be frozen although for best results a Glycerin solution is usually used to help prevent the yeast cells from rupturing. You'll probably find that you will still have plenty of viable cells left anyway and a starter should fire up without too much delay.


yeah i knew about glyceryn, but from all other reports mostly peoples experiance was that the yeast cell walls had exploded and thus viable yeasts. oh well i might hang off ordering then (sorry Ross, lol). 

will thraw the buggers out (well the ones that were in glass and havent exploded) and see if they fire up. fkn all i need before i start holidays and lots of brewing planned.


----------



## petesbrew (21/12/11)

Just had the best sushi for lunch. Raw tuna, avocado, rolled in the rice without the seaweed wrapper, but with the black sesame seeds.
I squeezed those little soy sauce fishies hard on the tasty little buggers.

I want more.


----------



## thelastspud (21/12/11)

petesbrew said:


> Just had the best sushi for lunch. Raw tuna, avocado, rolled in the rice without the seaweed wrapper, but with the black sesame seeds.
> I squeezed those little soy sauce fishies hard on the tasty little buggers.
> 
> I want more.



Put heaps of wasabi in there?


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/11)

Bradley said:


> Put heaps of wasabi in there?


Not a fan of wasabi at all. Love the pickled ginger but they don't give that out often.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/12/11)

One shitty little hour until I GTFO of this hell hole...

Until the 16th of Jan <_<


----------



## Fents (22/12/11)

so hungover! wed night smash's are too much, im not 18 anymore! need something greasy...

just had a spew at work havent done that in a while!

help....


----------



## seamad (22/12/11)

Baked a loaf of sourdough this morning, picked up my ham from the butcher( has his own smokehouse) just had couple of sandwiches with mustard, how could anyone be a vegetarian?


----------



## argon (22/12/11)

Just bought this on a t-shirt for my vegetarian nephew... he has a sense of humour


----------



## seamad (22/12/11)

Gtrest tee. Reminds me of the poster in butchers a while back, something like...good friends dont let friends become vegetarians


----------



## argon (22/12/11)




----------



## pk.sax (26/12/11)

argon said:


>


Your food is full of poop.

I have a completely unrelated question though. Soldering copper. How important (in practice) is it to use flux?

Its just that I didn't know and didn't buy so I'll have to go back to buy some tomorrow if it is actually important enough. fwiw, I'm soldering the copper pipe (coil) from bunnings, need to solder some bits of my manifold.

PS: The staff at Bunnings is hopeless, granted I didn't do my research, but I asked for a soldering tip for a gas torch to solder copper pipe and they didn't have the sense to tell me its not fukin required!! could've saved me 35 bucks.


----------



## pk.sax (27/12/11)

Anyone? Bueller?
I did try to search...


----------



## pk.sax (27/12/11)

practicalfool said:


> Anyone? Bueller?
> I did try to search...



How about using ascorbic acid with a bit of salt added in just like what is used to clean copper pennies etc? (again... google).
Or even good old undilkuted Starsan? Its phosphoric acid. That should prep the surface right?


----------



## pk.sax (27/12/11)

Can't blv there isn't a bored plumber around to answer a niggling little problem when you need em


----------



## petesbrew (27/12/11)

Used a JBHifi xmas gift card on a pre-owned PS3 game, Battlefield - Bad Company 2.
Just fired it up then, and it asked for the latest update - 130min download time. 
ARGH, I HATE THAT!


----------



## bum (28/12/11)

Then don't get DC Universe Online. The full game is now free to download and play on the PSN but it is a brutal download.


----------



## Dave70 (28/12/11)

practicalfool said:


> Your food is full of poop.
> 
> I have a completely unrelated question though. Soldering copper. How important (in practice) is it to use flux?
> 
> ...



Copper to copper, as long as its clean, no worries - if you are using resin cored soft solder or silver braze.
Copper to anything else, you need the right flux.

Next time get your advice from a pluming supplies shop like Reece, Cooks or Plumbers supplies.
If your local Bunnings is anything like mine, the staff seem to be either running the clock out or otherwise um-employable.


----------



## brettprevans (28/12/11)

6 month old pulled her first beer avout 5min ago. So proud.... Pushong it off it off is a differant story... Little messy. Esp since ur holding kid with one hanf beer glass with the other. U need another hand and I dont have tommy lee's control lol...


----------



## Pollux (28/12/11)

You need one of those baby carriers.........Strap child to chest, use both hands to educate her....


----------



## pk.sax (28/12/11)

Thanks Dave, it is copper to copper, and using solid core silver solder. A bit time poor to go to the proper shops these days. Doubt any are open after hours up here. Will solder with gutso now


----------



## argon (28/12/11)

bum said:


> Then don't get DC Universe Online. The full game is now free to download and play on the PSN but it is a brutal download.


Coming down the pipes right now on unlimited... Love it.


----------



## bum (28/12/11)

It patches every time I play it too.

Which isn't all that often because it is boring as shit.

Sorry. Now I feel like I should have mentioned that earlier.


----------



## argon (28/12/11)

That's ok... 'cause what I wrote earlier is sounding really gay


----------



## brettprevans (28/12/11)

Pollux said:


> You need one of those baby carriers.........Strap child to chest, use both hands to educate her....


yup got o.r, a baby bjorn. Screw readjusting that and puling s beer. But good idea buddy. Next time


----------



## petesbrew (29/12/11)

bum said:


> It patches every time I play it too.
> 
> Which isn't all that often because it is boring as shit.
> 
> Sorry. Now I feel like I should have mentioned that earlier.


Nah, thanks for the tip. We're on a low plan, so that's good to know.


----------



## Pennywise (29/12/11)

My vegie patch is ruined from the hail we had down here. I really wanted some spinach with my dinner tonight, but there's more holes than not. Even the old fermenter I use as a compost has pretty much lost it's lid


----------



## yasmani (29/12/11)

australia is the greatest countrie in the world ok ! yesterday i was having the sexes with two girls together after enjoying some charras and drinking some wine. i am in loves with the aussie girls who like to make jokes and smoke nice charras and do the sexings with the mouth.


----------



## bum (29/12/11)

Can we get an IP check on this guy?


----------



## Muggus (29/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> australia is the greatest countrie in the world ok ! yesterday i was having the sexes with two girls together after enjoying some charras and drinking some wine. i am in loves with the aussie girls who like to make jokes and smoke nice charras and do the sexings with the mouth.


Borat!?


----------



## pk.sax (29/12/11)

Gutter Trash


----------



## brettprevans (29/12/11)

Some fkn scum bag stole my ash tray from my car. There was like $4 in change. They could have had the cash but leave me tge fkn ashtray u cheap pricks.

Who sees a shit box and thinks thetes a car worth.breaking into. I kind of think it was in the driveway which means they wete bloody close to celli taps which are worth more than an ashtray.


----------



## petesbrew (30/12/11)

After many months of hard work drinking, I'm finally knk free! All my beers in the garage are now AG.
That's a win.
Looking forward to an all-AG 2012.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/1/12)

It's hot.


----------



## bum (2/1/12)

I concur.


----------



## pk.sax (2/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> It's hot.


Nah. Bloody beautiful. Gets a little chilly at night though.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> It's hot.


Problem.

Solved.


----------



## jyo (3/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> It's hot.





bum said:


> I concur.



Sooky Melbournians


----------



## Fish13 (3/1/12)

i want to go fishing for snapper and break sea cod. but my boats broken!!

ah well more time to brew beer


----------



## Clutch (3/1/12)

The guys building my fence today have done such a good job they'll be going home with a bottle or two.
They think I'm rewarding them, but in reality I'm trying to convert them.
You know, like Hillsong or somesuch other religious Amway.


----------



## Hubert (3/1/12)

practicalfool said:


> Nah. Bloody beautiful. Gets a little chilly at night though.



Bloomin nice up on the Tablelands at the moment too. Had a hit around the Mareeba golf course this morning and there was a lovely cool breeze, bright sunny day. Afternoon watching the cricket drinking the F-I-L's beers (store bought, no HB though).


----------



## Muggus (3/1/12)

Goddamn it feels good to be hitting my driver well again.
Barely play golf these days - pretty much rage quit because of my shit driving - but if i'm hitting it this well, along with a short game that's always been quite tidy, it's very tempting to get back out there more often.


----------



## pk.sax (3/1/12)

> *Americans Beaten up for Greeting Women on New Year*
> Times News Network
> _Jan 02, 2012_
> 
> ...



... quite funny


----------



## jyo (4/1/12)

Anyone in Perth will know what I'm on about- That ECU advert with the chick doing the 'vocals' sounding like she is dying or gargling metho. 
It's so annoying.


----------



## Fish13 (4/1/12)

jyo i don't know mate every ECU nurse chick i have met has always swallowed


----------



## Pollux (4/1/12)

Have to love walking past the ATM at the shops and spotting a $50 that some previous person had left behind. Stood there for a couple of minutes to see if anyone came running over after realising they hadn't grabbed all their cash, no sign.......


Odd thing is I spotted one in the exact same machine roughly 6 months ago. Either I'm the luckiest person in that shopping centre, or part of a sting.....


----------



## Clutch (4/1/12)

One of those "how honest are people with tattoos" segments you see on ACA or Today Tonight, I'll bet...


----------



## Pollux (4/1/12)

If I ever appear, let me know......


----------



## Clutch (4/1/12)

I'm offended that you think I'd watch such bile.
There's not even that Robson chick to rub one out over anymore.


----------



## argon (5/1/12)

FFS... Some of these threads of late is like watching a retard trying to **** a door knob. :angry:


----------



## Fish13 (5/1/12)

argon said:


> FFS... Some of these threads of late is like watching a retard trying to **** a door knob. :angry:



more action then i am seeing lately


----------



## jyo (5/1/12)

fish13 said:


> jyo i don't know mate every ECU nurse chick i have met has always swallowed



:lol:


----------



## yardy (5/1/12)

argon said:


> FFS... Some of these threads of late is like watching a retard trying to **** a door knob. :angry:



they stink like bigfoots dick.


----------



## Pollux (5/1/12)

You know what rocks, handing in your resignation and a day later being chased up for a sickie you had last month.....

I walked into the time and attendance office and they asked if I have documentation for it, I said no and their response was "Oh well, guess we might as well approve it, after-all, what else are we going to do? Sack you??"


----------



## pk.sax (5/1/12)

lmfao

I'm currently weighing up if I should ask for a month off work after or before my annual review


----------



## yardy (5/1/12)

whats a sickie, whats an annual review for that matter ?

I haven't been in a permanent position for over a decade, it must be a pita to have to give notice and explain a day off fishing..

not bagging those that like the security of a permanent job btw, just sayin..


----------



## Clutch (5/1/12)

I resigned in Dec, gave 2 weeks notice and they walked me 2 days later.
*shrugs*

Government job starts next Monday.


----------



## pk.sax (5/1/12)

I can't stop staring


----------



## Cocko (5/1/12)

I did poo..


----------



## bum (6/1/12)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Airgead (6/1/12)

bum said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Clutch (6/1/12)

T-bone and pints at the Spotted Cow today, followed by a visit to the Australian Motorcycle Museum.
Not a bad way to finish the holidays.


----------



## peaky (8/1/12)

Spent the morning with my daughter then off to Cape Schanck for a dive at midday. Shot some fish so I had an oven baked Trevally, plus abalone fried in butter, garlic and chilli for dinner and washed it down with an AIPA as I waited for a 36 litre batch of my APA to mash.

It's a tough life......


----------



## Fish13 (9/1/12)

peakydh said:


> Spent the morning with my daughter then off to Cape Schanck for a dive at midday. Shot some fish so I had an oven baked Trevally, plus abalone fried in butter, garlic and chilli for dinner and washed it down with an AIPA as I waited for a 36 litre batch of my APA to mash.
> 
> It's a tough life......



had marron for dinner, visited a local brwery, drank a few hb's. got icecream


----------



## argon (9/1/12)

Got home Friday night to find the Foxtel out - no signal. Called the support line, got the auto message

"We are aware there is an infrastructure problem on XXXXX Street. We anticipate the issue will be resolved by 7pm Monday 9th"

Motherfuckers


----------



## .DJ. (9/1/12)

demand some money back, or a free PPV...


----------



## argon (9/1/12)

.DJ. said:


> demand some money back, or a free PPV...


Totally going to


----------



## jyo (9/1/12)

fish13 said:


> had marron for dinner



**** you!


----------



## petesbrew (9/1/12)

Went to the shops to look for a spiderman suit.
They didn't have any.
This sad society spends another day without a hero.


----------



## bonj (9/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> Went to the shops to look for a spiderman suit.
> They didn't have any.
> This sad society spends another day without a hero.


:lol: 
That made my day!
:icon_chickcheers: Cheers.


----------



## Fish13 (9/1/12)

jyo said:


> **** you!



THE MISSUS thoroughly enjoyed them and so did her 2 mates. the kids had a small bit but where more interested in tv.


----------



## yardy (9/1/12)

any **** got the powerball numbers for this thursday ?


----------



## goomboogo (9/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> Went to the shops to look for a spiderman suit.
> They didn't have any.
> This sad society spends another day without a hero.



A real superhero makes their own suit.


----------



## petesbrew (10/1/12)

goomboogo said:


> A real superhero makes their own suit.


An awesome superhero movie to see is Special.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> An awesome superhero movie to see is Special.



Looks good - I'll look for that one I reckon. Last one I saw that I really loved was Kick Ass. I haven't read the graphic novel/comic so don't know how faithful it is.


----------



## Pennywise (10/1/12)

So I'm getting a fair amount of my sleeve done, but I'm having trouble finding decent pics to give to the tattooist. Anyone know some good sites for evil looking stuff? I like real evil looking stuff, not the pansy cartoon shit


----------



## Cocko (10/1/12)

Pennywise said:


> So I'm getting a fair amount of my sleeve done, but I'm having trouble finding decent pics to give to the tattooist. Anyone know some good sites for evil looking stuff? I like real evil looking stuff, not the pansy cartoon shit



Are you a Giger fan? Plenty of his work out there.....

If not, f&ck off!


----------



## Pennywise (10/1/12)

Get fucked!! :lol:


----------



## Cocko (10/1/12)

I'll take that as a thanks! And look forward to seeing your Giger inspired sleeve...

So, You're welcome.



BTW: Its not a spinner.... check it c*nt! Maybe not as 'evil' as you want but pretty dark......


----------



## Pennywise (10/1/12)

Ok I braved it and I owe you a spinning appology, stuff looks good, deff like the darkness in them. I'll go through the site tonight. Cheers

I was so convinced you were spinning me :lol: , it's not often I look like a knob, oh wait, yes it is...


----------



## Cocko (10/1/12)

Fair enough, its not often I actually post an intended useful reply...

So, we will call this one square!

Classic though.... :icon_chickcheers: 



Still, f*ck off!  :lol:


----------



## Pennywise (10/1/12)

:wub:


----------



## WarmBeer (10/1/12)

Pennywise said:


> So I'm getting a fair amount of my sleeve done, but I'm having trouble finding decent pics to give to the tattooist. Anyone know some good sites for evil looking stuff? I like real evil looking stuff, not the pansy cartoon shit



Darkmetalart might be what you're looking for?

Edit: link was too hardcore for my keyboard


----------



## Cocko (10/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Darkmetalart might be what you're looking for?



Linky broken

Too evil! I will not sleep tonight now...


----------



## WarmBeer (10/1/12)

Cocko said:


> Linky broken
> 
> Too evil! I will not sleep tonight now...


That which has been seen... cannot be unseen.


----------



## jyo (11/1/12)

fish13 said:


> THE MISSUS thoroughly enjoyed them and so did her 2 mates. the kids had a small bit but where more interested in tv.



Nice work, mate!!


----------



## Pollux (11/1/12)

Ahhhh, two days in Orange, 8 houses inspected. 8 applications filled in. Now we play the waiting game.

Glad I took the inlaws advice and went the long sleeve shirt, based upon my rather informal survey of people walking down the main street while I was eating lunch yesterday it seems that most people in Orange with a full sleeve of ink also look like DOH bums, complete with mullet/rat's tail, bum bag and swearing at their pregnant (and often underage looking) girlfriend.....

Compared to most at the inspections, we looked rather civilised...


----------



## Fish13 (11/1/12)

woohoo my grain has germinated and is almost ready to be kilned!!! tomorrow my pretties tomorrow


----------



## Pollux (13/1/12)

I have more woohoo....

Been approved for one the houses we really wanted in Orange. This pleases me........Truck is booked, now to talk to all the power companies etc etc.....Might leave that for Monday when I have the house to myself all day.


----------



## marksfish (13/1/12)

Pollux said:


> Ahhhh, two days in Orange, 8 houses inspected. 8 applications filled in. Now we play the waiting game.
> 
> Glad I took the inlaws advice and went the long sleeve shirt, based upon my rather informal survey of people walking down the main street while I was eating lunch yesterday it seems that most people in Orange with a full sleeve of ink also look like DOH bums, complete with mullet/rat's tail, bum bag and swearing at their pregnant (and often underage looking) girlfriend.....
> 
> Compared to most at the inspections, we looked rather civilised...



dont forget you are a pisshead who homebrews for "cheap" beer


----------



## Pollux (13/1/12)

I may be an borderline alco, but at least I can make a sentence without the word **** in it, and I don't have any children I don't know about....


----------



## pk.sax (13/1/12)

Friday is the day for drama!


----------



## bum (13/1/12)

Friday is fish-fry day. It's the fifth day of the week.

Cha-cha-cha!


----------



## brettprevans (13/1/12)

Pollux said:


> I have more woohoo....
> 
> Been approved for one the houses we really wanted in Orange. This pleases me........Truck is booked, now to talk to all the power companies etc etc.....Might leave that for Monday when I have the house to myself all day.


Yup, and get the brewrig set up. Good idea


----------



## pk.sax (13/1/12)

I'm still far too sober to put that down.

Maybe I shouyld attempt to keg my hefe...


----------



## marksfish (13/1/12)

bum said:


> Friday is fish-fry day. It's the fifth day of the week.
> 
> Cha-cha-cha!




as a heathen it is roast dead pig with all the trimmings, beer and watching the indians get a hiding inthe cricket day .


----------



## pk.sax (13/1/12)

yayy!!! India.. screw the crickets


----------



## Cocko (13/1/12)

Neighbours scream at kids...

I crush grain at 11.....

Even.


----------



## Pennywise (14/1/12)

spam is crazy lately


----------



## yardy (14/1/12)




----------



## Fish13 (14/1/12)

hmmm friday is hammerhead shark day. 2 hammerheads and one small pinkie. really shitty day on the water though.


Side quest does know where i can get some sake yeast?


----------



## yardy (14/1/12)

> Side quest does know where i can get some sake yeast?





http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1592


----------



## Fish13 (14/1/12)

yardy said:


> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1592



thanks yardy


----------



## brettprevans (14/1/12)

fish13 said:


> Side quest does know where i can get some sake yeast?



Ask iron chef kittem they know sake san


yardy said:


> View attachment 51641


----------



## brettprevans (15/1/12)

Step mashes are annoying. So is doing a few kg cereral mash


----------



## yardy (15/1/12)

stop doing it then.


----------



## Fish13 (15/1/12)

currently having fun picking out weevils from my grain... 2kg all and i have got about 100g of weevils out...

who know how much i have left in :S


----------



## manticle (15/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Step mashes are annoying.




Bollocks.

Luv 'em.


----------



## peaky (15/1/12)

Abalone again for dinner tonight, kinda looking forward to the closed season, abs every Sunday night gets a bit much. I wish the crays were as plentiful and easy to find.....


----------



## petesbrew (15/1/12)

Spent the weekend tearing my hair out. Family holiday with wife's friend's family in the cabin next door. Husband is an utter dick. Less & less to talk about each year.
Thank **** for alcohol, and the fact my nutbag kids seem pretty normal compared to their little coddled whingers.


----------



## bum (16/1/12)

WTF is wrong with little kids? They refuse to do what you tell them to do so you send them to the corner (punishment established by parents) and they do it and stand there quietly. JUST BE GOOD IN THE FIRST PLACE IF YOU KNOW HOW TO FOLLOW DIRECTION, SHIT FOR BRAINS!


----------



## WarmBeer (16/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> One shitty little hour until I GTFO of this hell hole...
> 
> Until the 16th of Jan <_<


... aaaaaaaand we're back.


----------



## petesbrew (16/1/12)

bum said:


> WTF is wrong with little kids? They refuse to do what you tell them to do so you send them to the corner (punishment established by parents) and they do it and stand there quietly. JUST BE GOOD IN THE FIRST PLACE IF YOU KNOW HOW TO FOLLOW DIRECTION, SHIT FOR BRAINS!


Totally, I mean it's not that f##king hard hey?

Classic moment. Daughter still learning to swim, so she's wearing a swimming vest, and refuses to put her face in the water. She lends the vest to her friend and has a go at her kickboard instead. 10 seconds later she sinks underwater. I pull her up, and matter-of-factly she says "there you go Daddy, you're always asking me to put my head underwater. I meant to do that." 
Legend.


----------



## .DJ. (16/1/12)

my daughter now gets in my car and says "Daddy. I want Pearl Jam"

BRAINWASHED!


----------



## petesbrew (16/1/12)

.DJ. said:


> my daughter now gets in my car and says "Daddy. I want Pearl Jam"
> 
> BRAINWASHED!


Win!

My son always asks for Tiger music. Reckons Parkway Drive sound like tigers... cracks me up.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/1/12)

.DJ. said:


> my daughter now gets in my car and says "Daddy. I want Pearl Jam"
> 
> BRAINWASHED!






petesbrew said:


> Win!
> 
> My son always asks for Tiger music. Reckons Parkway Drive sound like tigers... cracks me up.


I'm jealous.

Daughter (5 years old) has Beiber-fever.


----------



## Fish13 (16/1/12)

mine just bop along to what i am listening to although they ask for woody (toy story) on the long drives.


----------



## Pollux (16/1/12)

Mine has her own ipod and noise cancelling headphones.....Makes the long drives much easier...

As for music around the house, she'll listen to anything she can dance to...This was her request of the week all last week.


----------



## .DJ. (16/1/12)

then, the other days she says... "Daddy, Ive got the moves like Jagger...."

That, was GOLD!


----------



## Muggus (17/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> My son always asks for Tiger music. Reckons Parkway Drive sound like tigers... cracks me up.


That is so awesome! Ween 'em on the heavy stuff whilst their young!


----------



## Pollux (17/1/12)

So it seems I've hit that point of totally not giving a **** at work now.....Got a text message offering people the day off tomorrow if they wanted it, couldn't have called them faster if I was the flash....


16 hours left in that shit hole.....can't end soon enough.


----------



## Pennywise (17/1/12)

Got home from work today and I realize the og sample I drew off last night was still sitting there, fermentation was under way so there goes my og


----------



## brettprevans (17/1/12)

Pennywise said:


> Got home from work today and I realize the og sample I drew off last night was still sitting there, fermentation was under way so there goes my og


more importantly what did the sample taste like?


----------



## Pennywise (17/1/12)

Are you kidding me, you should see my sample tube :icon_vomit: , no chance in hell I'd drink from it. I use a clean glass to taste samples, a little as I do


----------



## pk.sax (17/1/12)

Pizza but dude was friggin awesome! Remembered my last -make my own- order and charged me 6.95 for it! Woohoo.
Now I gotta sober up in 15.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/1/12)

I had a shit day at work. To top it all off, the missus had done sweet **** all today. No cold beer in the fridge, Dinner is still not ready. Finished work at 6.30. In the last hour i managed to feed Daughter, Bath 2 boys, and drive home from work. WTF??? Now for a few of 7% Beers................. :chug:


----------



## Pennywise (17/1/12)

And you did what? Work your ass off all day come home and do a few simple things. Gees, pull your head in man :lol:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/1/12)

1/2 of that hour was driving home from work. I did more in that 30mins than what the lazy bitch has done all week


----------



## bum (17/1/12)

I presume you're not just saying this on the internet?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/1/12)

bum said:


> I presume you're not just saying this on the internet?




She knows i'm pissed off ..... Words have been spoken.......

Don't try and turn it all around bastards


----------



## Fents (17/1/12)

bum said:


> I presume you're not just saying this on the internet?



easy! everyone knows the internet is where you come to gripe/gloat/talkshit/rant when no one else is listening! what are you sober tonight lol?!


----------



## bum (17/1/12)

Fents said:


> what are you sober tonight lol?!


Well, since we're griping/ranting...

Circumstances have been such that I have not been able to imbibe (nor brew!) since before Christmas. Fortunately, this situation is not health related.


----------



## petesbrew (18/1/12)

Pennywise said:


> Are you kidding me, you should see my sample tube :icon_vomit: , no chance in hell I'd drink from it. I use a clean glass to taste samples, a little as I do


So, you're talking about the sample tube firing up, but what about the rest? In a cube? In a fermenter awaiting yeast?

Smelt a rank smell from my latest IPA. I reluctantly took a sample taste and luckily it was all good.


----------



## petesbrew (18/1/12)

bum said:


> Well, since we're griping/ranting...
> 
> Circumstances have been such that I have not been able to imbibe (nor brew!) since before Christmas. Fortunately, this situation is not health related.


My beer fridge has a lager brewing in it at 9c. I was going to plan for this situation and have English Ales ready but I forgot. So instead I have to remember to bring a beer into the kitchen fridge if I want a cold one. It's just terrible I tells ya.


----------



## Pennywise (18/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> So, you're talking about the sample tube firing up, but what about the rest? In a cube? In a fermenter awaiting yeast?
> 
> Smelt a rank smell from my latest IPA. I reluctantly took a sample taste and luckily it was all good.



The batch is in the fermenter and going nicely. I was buggered after work so once the fermenter was in the fridge and yeast pitched I just sorta left all the other shit sitting around. Even the grain bag was still sitting in the sink. Yep, it was a lazy day


----------



## Fish13 (18/1/12)

i rang this missus to ask about the all grain i did sunday night to see if it was fermenting away and what the temp was.

She tells she had a smell and almost threw up :S 

But she has felt sick that night since after dinner...

I get home this morning and check the fermentor. there is krausen. it is brown. i take sample. hmmmmmmmm passionfruit. i is happy chappy


----------



## brettprevans (18/1/12)

fish13 said:


> i rang this missus to ask about the all grain i did sunday night to see if it was fermenting away and what the temp was.
> 
> She tells she had a smell and almost threw up :S
> 
> ...


At leadt she fidnt throw up in the fermentor!!


----------



## brettprevans (18/1/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I had a shit day at work. To top it all off, the missus had done sweet **** all today. No cold beer in the fridge, Dinner is still not ready. Finished work at 6.30. In the last hour i managed to feed Daughter, Bath 2 boys, and drive home from work. WTF??? Now for a few of 7% Beers................. :chug:


Dude, I dont normally finish until 7, stop getting paid.at 4pmish and it takes me 50min to get home. at least u get to see ur kids. Mine r usually asleep by the time I get home and I dint get to see them.

In saying all that, there are days when u feel the way u did


----------



## WarmBeer (18/1/12)

fish13 said:


> She tells she had a smell and almost threw up :S
> 
> But she has felt sick that night since after dinner...


She might be pregnant.

Or hungover.


----------



## Fish13 (18/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> She might be pregnant.
> 
> Or hungover.



5 weeks to go


----------



## WarmBeer (18/1/12)

fish13 said:


> 5 weeks to go


That's one hell of a hangover...


----------



## petesbrew (18/1/12)

Long Service Leave just came through.
An extra 13.5 weeks.
WOOOOOO! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## jlm (18/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> Long Service Leave just came through.
> An extra 13.5 weeks.
> WOOOOOO! :icon_chickcheers:


Mine evaporated way to quick. Been back at work full time for 2 weeks now. Still, 3 months off after doing a year of 2-3 days a week aint so bad.


----------



## Pollux (18/1/12)

I have 16 hours of work left until I become unemployed for the first time in 10 years........To say I am excited about midday Friday would be an understatement....


----------



## jlm (18/1/12)

Pollux said:


> I have 16 hours of work left until I become unemployed for the first time in 10 years........To say I am excited about midday Friday would be an understatement....


Had my big unemployment celebration (after a good 10 years of being in the one job) at the Brewhouse in brisbane......Got asked by barman what the special occasion was at one point and I replied "I'm unemployed". Gave me a strange look as I walked away with about $50 worth of LC Big Dippers.

I hope you do better than I did out of work though....had about 3 cans of xxxx gold, I would have thought my drinking tastes had sunk in after that time.


----------



## pk.sax (23/1/12)

Sent in my order for the gopro hd hero2 camera today. Might get here in time for my trip to kiwi land 
300 bux landed from the US. Compared to 400 in the shops, for the old version, is looking lie a better deal already.


----------



## petesbrew (24/1/12)

Bought some matilda bay bohemian pilsner & Konig Pilsner last week for a party. Didn't realise till I got home that I had 2 pilsners rather than get 2 styles. Oh well.
While both are nice, I think I prefer the Konig over the Matilda Bay.... cheaper too.
Gotta love cheap imported german megaswill.

Not suprisingly, noone touched the Coopers Light.


----------



## argon (24/1/12)

Bought a new driver from the states that arrived yesterday... had booked in a round of golf for tomorrow. So naturally it's now pissing down and doesn't look likely i'll be going for a hit. Feckin weather <_<


----------



## thelastspud (24/1/12)

Hit up the range, you'd only get to hit the driver full power 15 or so times playing a round. Not enough time to get used to it.


----------



## Fents (24/1/12)

what driver did you get? looking for one myself.


----------



## argon (24/1/12)

Bradley said:


> Hit up the range, you'd only get to hit the driver full power 15 or so times playing a round. Not enough time to get used to it.



Yeah probably will... considering i can see the flood lights to the driving range from my backyard and i's about a 200m walk i probably should



Fents said:


> what driver did you get? looking for one myself.



Ended up getting a Taylormade R9 Supertri 9.5 Stiff Flex. Was in between the R11 and the R9, but decided the extra $100 wasn't worth it. Ended up paying $250. I've had a Nike 400cc driver for near on 10 years, so it was time to get a new one. All my clubs are TaylorMade now. Driver, R7 3 Wood, 3 RAC rescue, 4 RAC rescue, 5 - P RAC, 56 RAC Black TP wedge and a TM Rossa Daytona TP Putter.

Got it from 3balls golf online. Cheaper than anything in Aus.


----------



## Fents (24/1/12)

nice site cheers for the link!


----------



## petesbrew (24/1/12)

A thought-provoking article by Sophie Monk. 

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celeb...i-1226251012474

What thoughts, I'm really not sure. Although I think I've killed more brain cells reading this than an AHB pub crawl.


----------



## bum (24/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> A thought-provoking article by Sophie Monk.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celeb...i-1226251012474
> 
> What thoughts, I'm really not sure. Although I think I've killed more brain cells reading this than an AHB pub crawl.


The whole article should just have said: Money.


----------



## brettprevans (24/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> A thought-provoking article by Sophie Monk.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celeb...i-1226251012474
> 
> What thoughts, I'm really not sure. Although I think I've killed more brain cells reading this than an AHB pub crawl.


and now my brain cells have died because u posted that and I read it. my brain is now been reduced to :icon_drool2: 

BEWARE - no one else get sucked in and read it. you'll regret it. (now watch the moths to the flame)


----------



## Muggus (24/1/12)

Why oh why is it that my kegs blow everytime I WANT just a single bloody pint, yet when i'm trying to drain an old one to replace it with a nice new brew and think "Ah there's bugger all in there", I wind up getting 8 pints out of the damned thing!?


----------



## brettprevans (24/1/12)

Muggus said:


> Why oh why is it that my kegs blow everytime I WANT just a single bloody pint, yet when i'm trying to drain an old one to replace it with a nice new brew and think "Ah there's bugger all in there", I wind up getting 8 pints out of the damned thing!?


same reason as the keg finally pours brilliantly clear it means that there's like 1 pint left, its the brewing gods keeping themselves amused, damn them!


----------



## argon (24/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> same reason as the keg finally pours brilliantly clear it means that there's like 1 pint left, its the brewing gods keeping themselves amused, damn them!


always, always happens to me and i never realise it... I pour that last glass, look at it and am very pleased with myself. Then go back for another and it blows. Got me again you feckers!


----------



## argon (24/1/12)

Shite!!... just realised i left the reg on at 250kpa since Sunday night on a newly filled keg. Was meant to turn it off last night for what would normally be perfect carb, but forgot. By the time i get home it'll have been on for close to 48hrs.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/1/12)

Just tasted an all-LDME wy13711 starter that's been on the stir plate for 36 hours - almost doesn't need any hops haha YUM


----------



## Cocko (24/1/12)

_First reason to have 3 hands:_

To re-wined an edge trimmer [Whipper Snipper]..


Who designs this shit.

over.


----------



## bonj (24/1/12)

Cocko said:


> _First reason to have 3 hands:_
> 
> To re-wined an edge trimmer [Whipper Snipper]..
> 
> ...


+1

First against the wall when the revolution comes: whipper snipper designers... shits of things.


----------



## brettprevans (24/1/12)

Yay I win and fot holgate thread closed


----------



## bum (24/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Yay I win and fot holgate thread closed


That's a shame because I would have liked the opportunity to do two things.

Thing one: point out to Father Jack the numerous ways in which his post was out of touch with both the modern world and reality.

Thing two: point out to Father Jack how hilarious his typo-related typo was (both in the context of its own use and in light of the remainder of the post).


----------



## Cocko (24/1/12)

Bonj said:


> First against the wall when the revolution comes: whipper snipper designers...



:lol: Gold!

Bring that shit!

*Chants* 'Revolution!'


----------



## Malted (24/1/12)

Bonj said:


> +1
> 
> First against the wall when the revolution comes: whipper snipper designers... shits of things.


My issue is with the line spool on the head. 
Spoke with a railways worker once about the subject; he reckons they had great success with using piano wire in the spool. Never been game to try it myself and not sure exactly which piano wire would be suitable - if they are anything like guitar strings, would you want a single wire strand or one that has a helical outer?

A trick I have tried is to give the line spool inside the head a squirt with WD40 before closing it up. Stops the line heat bonding/sticking to itself and lets it actually come out when you tap the head, supposedly. I have not made a firm conclusion as to its effectiveness. Dammed line still seems to go brittle over time and snap off, maybe the paino wire isn't such a silly idea; I'd wear long pants whilst whipper snipping though...


----------



## leiothrix (24/1/12)

I never liked the bump heads. Get a fixed head that you can fit some 3mm of that star shaped cord in.

Sure you have to turn it off to change the cord every so often but it is easy to thread and you only have to deal with ~40cm lengths rather than a 10m tangle.


----------



## Cocko (25/1/12)

Malted said:


> Spoke with a railways worker once about the subject; he reckons they had great success with using piano wire in the spool



Not happy about it but will be trying this ASAP.

Now..

Cheers!


----------



## petesbrew (25/1/12)

F-ing whipper snippers.
The good thing about those cheap Bunnings jobs, is you don't feel too guilty when you lob it across the yard in frustration.


----------



## bonj (25/1/12)

leiothrix said:


> I never liked the bump heads. Get a fixed head that you can fit some 3mm of that star shaped cord in.
> 
> Sure you have to turn it off to change the cord every so often but it is easy to thread and you only have to deal with ~40cm lengths rather than a 10m tangle.


I got a cheap one from Bunnings that takes single lengths of cord. They're fairly easy to replace when they break off, and when the ones that came with it run out, I will be trying some hook up wire instead. It's still annoying to replace the cord, but miles in front of those stupid bump head ones that never feed properly and break off inside the head so you have to re-wind them constantly.


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/12)

my bump head has never worked properly. which means everytime i need more cord i have to turn it off and unscrew the thing and unravel more cord. so thats a few times every time. i hate it also.


----------



## petesbrew (25/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> my bump head has never worked properly. which means everytime i need more cord i have to turn it off and unscrew the thing and unravel more cord. so thats a few times every time. i hate it also.


Are you winding it the right way? Honestly it's a f-ing pain the arse, and I'm not saying I know how...
last time I bought cord I got a size too big. It was a struggle getting it wound properly, so lucky for me it still bumped properly in the end.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> What thoughts, I'm really not sure. Although I think I've killed more brain cells reading this than an AHB pub crawl.




I think we'll invite Sofie to the next AHB pub crawl and have a side by side comparison test on what kills more brain cells, the beer or looking at the bird in the bikini!


AHB pub crawl ... only about 120 sleeps to go. Give or take about 30 !


----------



## Dave70 (25/1/12)

I'm delighted to see another season of The Biggest Looser is upon us.
There seems to be even more blubbering and dummy spitting than usual.

Kind or reminds me of that Stephen King book Running Man where enemy's of the state were hunted down and killed or received a cash prize if they survived for thirty days.
All for entertainment purposes. 

Hopefully, that's the reality TV of the future. But for now I'll settle for watching a bunch of chubbies on the brink of type 2 diabetes get worked over like rented mules by the lovely dominatrix, Michelle.

Watching the morbidly obese being forced to huff and puff their way up a coronary inducing sand dune whilst being screamed at by trainers indifferent to their perpetual whining.

That's good viewing.
..apparently..


----------



## petesbrew (25/1/12)

Dave70 said:


> But for now I'll settle for watching a bunch of chubbies on the brink of type 2 diabetes get worked over like rented mules by the lovely dominatrix, Michelle.


Nicely put! :lol:


----------



## argon (25/1/12)

Dave70 said:


> I'm delighted to see another season of The Biggest Looser is upon us.
> There seems to be even more blubbering and dummy spitting than usual.
> 
> Kind or reminds me of that Stephen King book Running Man where enemy's of the state were hunted down and killed or received a cash prize if they survived for thirty days.
> ...



Caught a snippet as the Mrs was watching it last night. During some training session, they wer yelling at each other

"you were bullied at school for being overweight?"
"YES"
"what names did they call you?"
"FATTY BOOMBA!!"
:lol: :lol: :lol: Couldn't help myself... just about spat up my beer and BLT!!
Needless to say i got some dirty looks from the other side of the couch.


----------



## .DJ. (25/1/12)

Dave70 said:


> Hopefully, that's the reality TV of the future. But for now I'll settle for watching a bunch of chubbies on the brink of type 2 diabetes get worked over like rented mules by the lovely dominatrix, Michelle.



mmmmm, Michelle.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo (25/1/12)

Should I feel more embarrassed that I took my little girl fishing for the first time this morning and I caught nothing, or the fact that she caught 4 whiting?!!! :lol:


----------



## Dave70 (25/1/12)

.DJ. said:


> mmmmm, Michelle.... :icon_drool2:



Have you seen the giant billboards?







I don't mind. leave your cross trainers on..


----------



## Malted (25/1/12)

Dave70 said:


> Have you seen the giant billboards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a duck, quacks like a duck,must be a duck... looks like a bloke, talks like a bloke, must be a bloke... You fellas are gay. Probably nothing wrong with that but just trying to help with your obvious confusion. h34r:


----------



## Fish13 (25/1/12)

jyo said:


> Should I feel more embarrassed that I took my little girl fishing for the first time this morning and I caught nothing, or the fact that she caught 4 whiting?!!! :lol:



good size?

we are having KGW for dinner tonight. 

when you down this way?? i hope to have some marron in the fridge. Seen matt yet and got your bottle of my homebrew yet?


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/12)

darren's been up to old tricks.... ie hateful spitful posts. why cant we **** him off again? at least mods deleted his spite, but they also closed a thread. oh well. your a spitful **** darren. troll elsewhere.

on happier news my plum bragot with wyeast old ale is kicking alone nicely.


----------



## bum (25/1/12)

Babies are the ******* worst.


----------



## Fish13 (25/1/12)

bum said:


> Babies are the ******* worst.



so glad my 2 are sleep now. mashing away not long till the boil is on!!


----------



## Cocko (26/1/12)

bum said:


> Babies are the ******* worst.



If those last 2 words were in any other order.......


----------



## bum (26/1/12)

Better than the best, I guess...


----------



## jyo (26/1/12)

fish13 said:


> good size?
> 
> we are having KGW for dinner tonight.
> 
> when you down this way?? i hope to have some marron in the fridge. Seen matt yet and got your bottle of my homebrew yet?



I won't be down your way for ages, mate. 
Na, they were little ones, but perfect for the pan. Matt drank your bottle intended for me and my bottle intended for you!! :lol: He didn't hear us tell him who they were for, the funny fucker! Or so he says... <_<


----------



## Fish13 (26/1/12)

haha. bastard. don't worry i'll save a bottle....

hmm if pan size there are perfect snapper/mulloway baits.


Oh yeah dont forget to stir cocko up. its 1 all between us atm


----------



## brettprevans (26/1/12)

Fkn berlinner kegs been leaking..chesty has a sea of funk in it. Fkn fastastic.


----------



## jlm (26/1/12)

Been forced to listen to a few bits of JJJ today. I wish it was 1996 too, the wombats. Then you wouldn't be a band.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/1/12)

Why the bloody hell is this forum so boring at 3am?

Honestly i think half of the members on this forum need to do shift work <_<


----------



## TJM (28/1/12)

Sorry to get off the 'non' topic, but I have a quick question as a brewing novice. I didn't want to start a whole new forum as I'm sure the answer is a quick and simple one, but I can't find it online. If you are adding bittering to your brew i.e boiling hops do you only add the water to the wort or do you put in the hops debris as well. Have noticed from adding everything in that my beer is more cloudy and the flovours less distinct. 


TJM


----------



## goomboogo (28/1/12)

TJM said:


> Sorry to get off the 'non' topic, but I have a quick question as a brewing novice. I didn't want to start a whole new forum as I'm sure the answer is a quick and simple one, but I can't find it online. If you are adding bittering to your brew i.e boiling hops do you only add the water to the wort or do you put in the hops debris as well. Have noticed from adding everything in that my beer is more cloudy and the flovours less distinct.
> 
> 
> TJM



It's not a problem if some debris finds it way into the fermenter. Although, strain out as much of the hop debris as you can.


----------



## bum (28/1/12)

TJM said:


> If you are adding bittering to your brew i.e boiling hops do you only add the water


You shouldn't be boiling in water only. 1040 wort is said to be best. You can use some of the wort from your fermenter when it is all mixed up or just add some LDME to water - 100g per litre should get you to 1040 (from memory, be sure to check it yourself).


----------



## TJM (28/1/12)

Thanks for the quick answer. Like a dummy I've been pouring in all of the debris. It didn't feel right. Made my brew very heavy. I'll also take your advice and add some LDM to the water before boiling the hops. From now on I'll let it cool and strain it through cloth. Boiled Galaxy with my last brew and it had a very grassy flavour. I think I prefer Cascade and am experimenting with what type to dry hopping goes well with the Cascade bittering. Gave Fuggles a try this week and interested to see how it comes out. Cheers guys. I'll let you get back to your thread now.


----------



## jlm (28/1/12)

At the risk of referencing a closed thread (the 16th of today) and being banished I'd like to support the motion that meat pie and salad (rabbit food) is wrong. Rabbit and vegetable pie however is boss.


----------



## bum (28/1/12)

Finally! Someone talking sense on this board!


----------



## Pennywise (28/1/12)

What, oh what, am I going to do with the rest of the popcorn now...


----------



## pk.sax (28/1/12)

shove it up uranus

alternatively, Bum likes popcorn


----------



## bum (28/1/12)

Don't worry, Pennywise. I doubt it'll get the chance to go cold...


----------



## Clutch (28/1/12)

The issue with deleting threads like the one that just disappeared is you'll disenfranchise people who were not really offended by the the previous moderation.
This forum's dying a slow death.


----------



## Gar (28/1/12)

Was quite enjoying that myself, amazing how worked up people get over such pointless crap...


----------



## jlm (28/1/12)

Slightly relevant to another thread which will soon vanish (with good reason), I worked at a distillery on a lavender farm this week. Ate lavender icecream and my tools still smell like old lady house.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/1/12)

maybe its time to log off and eat something


----------



## Pennywise (28/1/12)

jlm said:


> Slightly relevant to another thread which will soon vanish (with good reason), I worked at a distillery on a lavender farm this week. Ate lavender icecream and my tools still smell like old lady house.



Having your tools smelling like lavender is not going to do you any favors


----------



## manticle (28/1/12)

jlm said:


> Slightly relevant to another thread which will soon vanish (with good reason), I worked at a distillery on a lavender farm this week. Ate lavender icecream and my tools still smell like old lady house.




I worked in a kitchen that, for some time, had a trio of icecream flavours on the menu. Over summer it was a very popular dessert (naturally) but at one point the freezer was malfunctioning and wouldn't freeze the icecream properly. The owner would not take the dessert off the menu due to its popularity so in desperation, the head chef ordered a whole lot of lavender icecream to try and kill it dead.

Can't remember if it worked but I do know that I will never willingly eat nor smell lavender again. Grandma's undies were more appealing on account of the napthalene hints underneath the lavender bouquet (washed and not while she was wearing them of course - I'm not sick).


----------



## bum (28/1/12)

SWMBO is making pumpkin ice cream as I type this.

Holy shit, I cannot wait for it to be ready.


----------



## WarmBeer (28/1/12)

FYI, the meat pie was delicious. 

Salad morphed into mashed tatties and peas.

I was, like, "whoa", whatev's...


----------



## petesbrew (28/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> FYI, the meat pie was delicious.
> 
> Salad morphed into mashed tatties and peas.
> 
> I was, like, "whoa", whatev's...


chillax, have the leftovers tomox.
[giving myself an uppercut for this post]


----------



## bum (28/1/12)

"Whatevs"? "WHATEVS"?!

Certainly a much more fitting resolution to the matter of the evening repast?


----------



## petesbrew (28/1/12)

Don't you love giving bad un-pc advice to your kids?
Daughter: Dad, J (brother) keeps hitting me.
Me: Well, hit him back harder.

There goes my father of the year award, but she's gotta learn. Sheesh, he's 2y younger than her! Smack him down.


----------



## WarmBeer (29/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> Don't you love giving bad un-pc advice to your kids?
> Daughter: Dad, J (brother) keeps hitting me.
> Me: Well, hit him back harder.
> 
> There goes my father of the year award, but she's gotta learn. Sheesh, he's 2y younger than her! Smack him down.


Welcome to Bizarro-world (tm)!

Had exactly the same scenario, except the genders of the two protagonists are reversed. And elder child (the victim) has about 15 kilos of extra body mass on his little sister (the bully)


----------



## Clutch (29/1/12)

Someone better like what I post and agree with me or I'm going to my lawyers*.


*My mate once banged a paralegal once, so surely that counts?


I for one cannot believe that someone's threatened legal action regarding moderation on a ******* BEER FORUM. If I didn't have other reasons to think the guy's a cock I'd be voting with my wallet.


----------



## pk.sax (29/1/12)

Hard to blv, but OT vent your sarcasm thread got deleted too!

I'm gonna call my lawyer's mother.


----------



## brettprevans (29/1/12)

What popcorn munching thread argument did I miss??


----------



## Lecterfan (29/1/12)

It was all about Nazis in pink bow ties.


----------



## jyo (29/1/12)

Pennywise said:


> Having your tools smelling like lavender is not going to do you any favors



Depends who you're trying to pick up, Pennywise. My Nan loves lavender h34r:


----------



## Clutch (29/1/12)

Oh that's just wrong and broken.


----------



## Fish13 (29/1/12)

Clutch said:


> Oh that's just wrong and broken.



old lady's need loving too you know....


----------



## yardy (29/1/12)

fish13 said:


> old lady's need loving too you know....




man..that's some dusty love right there....


----------



## petesbrew (29/1/12)

Some days I think about attaching one of those big f##k-off roo bars, you know the one you see on old holden utes, on my excel, but I just KNOW it's gonna scrape like a prick every time I go into the shopping centre carpark. Still it'd be awesome for moving the retarded camry drivers out of my way.
Maybe a set of air horns will suffice?


----------



## pk.sax (30/1/12)

I say bring back the AHBers that replied with "google it".

For procreation's sake! Ppl are asking if dextrose ferments less than sucrose and people write essays explaining that!

Just wow


----------



## manticle (30/1/12)

It's hot in the worm.


----------



## pk.sax (30/1/12)

When some kid asks you how much alcohol is safe to consume, you tell them zero. Until they are old enough to understand.

I wonder what makes people spoon feed information that some posters really should be able to figure out. If they can't, I really question how responsible they are. This isn't the origami forum now is it?


----------



## bum (30/1/12)

Dude, papercuts aren't to be trifled with. Origami is serious biz.


----------



## bum (30/1/12)

manticle said:


> It's hot in the worm.


I'm having flashbacks to the Stalinist purges.


----------



## petesbrew (30/1/12)

Missus is keen for a new fridge this year... looks like the brewhouse is gonna get an upgrade! WOOOO!
Sadly while I CAN put the existing brewfridge out back for kegs, it will get the constant nagging comments how it's ugly, takes up space... yada yada yada.


----------



## .DJ. (30/1/12)

seems i missed all the fun... Legal Action? Its a message board on the internet FFS...


----------



## petesbrew (30/1/12)

.DJ. said:


> seems i missed all the fun... Legal Action? Its a message board on the internet FFS...


Coming from someone who gladly sits on the sidelines and couldn't give a rats arse about the finer points of brewing politics and bitch fights, I reckon Dane deserves a beer for not chucking the shits and canning this whole site.... yet.

I'm happy for the recipe support & brewing advice by fellow brewers I've learnt off this site, and the occasional low key namecalling & insult throwing. It would really suck to be a retailer here though. You'd have to have some pretty thick skin.


----------



## argon (30/1/12)

.DJ. said:


> seems i missed all the fun... Legal Action? Its a message board on the internet FFS...


 I'm curious as to what went on... but that's the limit of it. Kinda glad i missed it


----------



## bum (30/1/12)

argon said:


> I'm curious as to what went on


Not a great deal, really. Someone's threads were modded. Someone else felt like that impinged upon his civil liberties for some reason.


----------



## argon (30/1/12)

bum said:


> Not a great deal, really. Someone's threads were modded. Someone else felt like that impinged upon his civil liberties for some reason.




First world problems


----------



## yardy (30/1/12)

well, it works.

the super descaler not only cleans the brewery but also removes muscovy duck shit from the back verandah, quite a product :icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48 (30/1/12)

yardy said:


> well, it works.
> 
> the super descaler not only cleans the brewery but also removes muscovy duck shit from the back verandah, quite a product :icon_cheers:



Fill us in yardy. Please. :icon_cheers: 

What's this miracle stuff, and where do ya get it ?

Any chance of a pic to see the container?


----------



## warra48 (30/1/12)

For the second time in a fortnight we have received a wedding invitation in a *BLACK* envelope. Your first thought is "Who's died?" 

Is black the new white? Why wasn't this run past me for approval before it became accepted etiquette? 

The first one is from my nephew, my sister's son. The RSVP date was 3 days prior to us receiving the invitation. Obviously, we are very much on the C list, so we will not be helping them to celebrate their happy event. There's not even a phone number or an address to RSVP, it's supposed to be done on a designated crappy wedding website. And they bluntly state they don't want gifts, just money. If we have no address, we can't send a card, no gift, and no money! Bargain. I always knew there was a reason I didn't really like the little tike all that much. And worst of all, the wedding is in Lorne in Vic. Very convenient if you're flying in from interstate.

The second is from my niece, the daughter of one of my brothers. The wedding is in Cambridge in UnZud, so we might actually think of going, seeing as there is still 3 weeks to the RSVP date. Obviously we are on the A list for that one, and we actually like the girl, she's sweet and lovely (takes after her uncle warra). And there are proper contact details on the invitation, although they also have one of those wedding websites, but it's informative. Thankfully, there's no mention of gifts or money, so I'd be happy to donate to this one.


----------



## .DJ. (30/1/12)

I was going through a large intersection the other day (I had a green light) and from my left, a bicycle rider enters the intersection in my lane (keeping far left...) however, he STILL disobeyed the road rules by going through a red light... I politely beeped by horn continually for approximately 5 seconds and HE gave ME the bird!


IDIOT!!!


----------



## Dave70 (30/1/12)

.DJ. said:


> I was going through a large intersection the other day (I had a green light) and from my left, a bicycle rider enters the intersection in my lane (keeping far left...) however, he STILL disobeyed the road rules by going through a red light... I politely beeped by horn continually for approximately 5 seconds and HE gave ME the bird!
> 
> 
> IDIOT!!!



Do you pull a face when tooting the horn? 
I do. I really clench my teeth, almost as if the harder I mash the hub of the steering wheel, the more obnoxious and deafening the horn will sound.
I installed triple air horns recently and now must run 30 amp fusing.
Got em from Supercheap Auto and boy, they sound like a cat with a soldering iron up it's bottom. Really makes inattentive pedestrians in an MP3 induced coma jump.

Fancy giving someone the bird. How rude.


----------



## yardy (30/1/12)

warra48 said:


> Fill us in yardy. Please. :icon_cheers:
> 
> What's this miracle stuff, and where do ya get it ?
> 
> Any chance of a pic to see the container?



gday warra,

mate it's a 60% phos acid cleaner that i _found_ at work, bloody good stuff, found out you can run it hot for CIP applications, not available to Joe Public though...




on another note, John Fogerty tickets go on sale 6th Feb for BNE, I am soooooooooooo there :icon_cheers: 

Yard


----------



## leiothrix (30/1/12)

warra48 said:


> And they bluntly state they don't want gifts, just money.



What's wrong with that? I've always thought that buying gifts for adults is a bit dumb. If I want it I'll buy it. If you buy something for me it will be wrong. Maybe in the same general class of something that I want, but wrong colour, size, brand, etc.

If I give details down to the part number as to what I want I'll (probably) get it, but what is the point then? Chances are it'll still be wrong, or purchased at twice the price that I'd have bought it for (i.e. I shop online).

Gift cards are about the worst gift out there. It's just like cash except it expires and you can only use it in one (chain of) shop(s). It has a face value on it, so why not just give cash where it can be spent when/where you feel like?


----------



## yardy (30/1/12)

warra48 said:


> And they bluntly state they don't want gifts, just money.




that's gen y for you mate, they all need a good smack in the ear :icon_vomit:


----------



## petesbrew (30/1/12)

Talking of gift cards, here's the best freebie out there (in case you haven't heard of it).
Stick your details on www.tarocash.com.au , including your birthdate, and every birthday they send you a $50 voucher for their store.
I just scored yet another one last week, and "bought" a free pair of trousers for work.
Better than an unwanted pressy from the oldies.


----------



## manticle (30/1/12)

warra48 said:


> And they bluntly state they don't want gifts, just money




Mate my partner got an invitation to a 30th birthday recently that stated that.

A 30th? **** me sideways.

Give 'em 20c in a tupperware container. They can re-use tupperware so it's generous AND practical.


----------



## brettprevans (30/1/12)

yardy said:


> that's gen y for you mate, they all need a good smack in the ear :icon_vomit:


Another ignorant person in the world.


----------



## Clutch (31/1/12)

manticle said:


> Mate my partner got an invitation to a 30th birthday recently that stated that.
> 
> A 30th? **** me sideways.
> 
> Give 'em 20c in a tupperware container. They can re-use tupperware so it's generous AND practical.



Do you know how much genuine Tupperware is?
**** that, they'll get Supperware and they'll like it.


----------



## Dave70 (31/1/12)

Clutch said:


> Do you know how much genuine Tupperware is?
> **** that, they'll get Supperware and they'll like it.



Make sure it's the old school stuff loaded with BPA's. That'll learn em.


----------



## Lecterfan (31/1/12)

Dave70 said:


> Make sure it's the old school stuff loaded with BPA's. That'll learn em.



:lol: 

What an awesome passive aggressive gift - for the people who invited you but you really didn't want to go: "congratulations, and here; please enjoy this bounty of non-microwaveable, non-freezable plastic containers. Store away from heat and sunlight!" Love it.


----------



## petesbrew (31/1/12)

I went to a friends 30th a few years ago where a friends band was playing in the garage. After the speeches some old fat drunk chick got up and announced they were taking donations for the band, and "$10 will cover it". She came round to me and I said truthfully, "I've got no money in my wallet, but they can have some of my homebrew". She fully grunted at me and stormed off.

They weren't even that good, but they made a killing that night.


----------



## warra48 (31/1/12)

It's not that I resent giving a gift. In fact, for the last few weddings we have been to we have donated cash, and not ungenerously.
You will note in my original post, we intend to donate to my niece, and it will be cash. Cash or gifts were mentioned in neither her invitation nor her website. Happy to play the game in those circumstances.

I just don't like the blatant push for cash donations. It's not to be used to set up a home as, after all, they've already done that for some years. It's the grab for financial support for their world touring jet setting "honeymoon" that's the problem. Well, bugger it, if they want to do a world tour, they can darn well work for it, just like mrs warra and I had to. No one paid for our last trip, which had to come out of our self managed super fund.


----------



## brettprevans (31/1/12)

tell me someone has some screenshots of 'the cola brew is down' thread before it was closed. I assume you-know-who was an absolute so-and-so again.


----------



## Dave70 (31/1/12)

Weddings can be a such a lucky dip. 
Sometimes you hit the jackpot - sat at a table with familiar company, broad selection of alcohol, hearty mains with seafood entree at a nice venue.
Or on the other hand - basically total the opposite, plus the feeling you were only invited as to not put anyone's nose out of joint and lengthen the David Jones gift register. 

Money comes and goes. So give the gift that keeps on giving I say.


----------



## leiothrix (31/1/12)

warra48 said:


> It's the grab for financial support for their world touring jet setting "honeymoon" that's the problem.



I figure the point of a cash gift from the average guest (i.e. not parents) is to pay for the wedding itself. The last wedding I went to was $130/head plus they put a bottle of scotch on each table. I saw giving a cash present mostly as me paying for a night out, and if they get a bit of change out of it for honeymoon or whatever then that's good as well.

I'd much rather someone state that they want cash because it removes any ambiquity or doubt at all and clearly sets expectations.


----------



## Pollux (31/1/12)

Ahhhh, finally got some internet out here is lovely Orange......

The move went well, the vege patch has been nicely seeded and I managed to spot a rose arch behind the shed that may well be used to support some hops.....


Only downside is that I left my entire hop stash sitting in my inlaws freezer as safe keeping over the move and I forgot to collect, have to wait till next weekend till I can brew.


----------



## argon (31/1/12)

New mods


----------



## jlm (31/1/12)

argon said:


> New mods


Now we wait for the power to go to their heads.......


----------



## tavas (31/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> Talking of gift cards, here's the best freebie out there (in case you haven't heard of it).
> Stick your details on www.tarocash.com.au , including your birthdate, and every birthday they send you a $50 voucher for their store.
> I just scored yet another one last week, and "bought" a free pair of trousers for work.
> Better than an unwanted pressy from the oldies.




While they sell your details to Nigerians and anyone else who wants to pay for 000's of what they give you.


----------



## tavas (31/1/12)

leiothrix said:


> I figure the point of a cash gift from the average guest (i.e. not parents) is to pay for the wedding itself. The last wedding I went to was $130/head plus they put a bottle of scotch on each table. I saw giving a cash present mostly as me paying for a night out, and if they get a bit of change out of it for honeymoon or whatever then that's good as well.
> 
> I'd much rather someone state that they want cash because it removes any ambiquity or doubt at all and clearly sets expectations.



I have recently gotten married and I can say its a bloody rip off for everything you do. Even simple stuff like chair covers, we were held to our contract with the venue so had to pay over twice what we could source them for.

We paid about $140/head, even after doing a lot of leg work ourselves.

We didn't specify money, we left it for people to choose, but vouchers and cash were much appreciated. We also appreciated gifts from people, despite not needing anything. We appreciated the thought, and all gifts can be used (we didn't get 16 toasters for instance).

What i didn't appreciate is people who didn't give anything. One family, 5 in total, gave nothing. 4700 for them to eat and drink!! Wouldn't mind so much but they were my sister's family!!!!


----------



## bum (31/1/12)

argon said:


> New mods


Doubled the number of mods that actually use the board.

Good start.


----------



## Pennywise (31/1/12)

I'll be a mod, you're all banned until you send me beer, lots of it :lol:


----------



## pk.sax (31/1/12)

Good riddance. Or is that too politically incorrect.


----------



## yardy (31/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Another ignorant person in the world.




I'd like to try and see things from your point of view, but I can't get my head up my arse.


----------



## manticle (31/1/12)

tavas said:


> I have recently gotten married and I can say its a bloody rip off for everything you do. Even simple stuff like chair covers, we were held to our contract with the venue so had to pay over twice what we could source them for.
> 
> We paid about $140/head, even after doing a lot of leg work ourselves.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should have sent them the bill?

Weddings are [often] stupidly expensive and everybody sees you coming and decides to rip you off - if you let them. You don't have to spend $4700 on one family of 5. That's your choice (whether or not it's a result of pressure you felt from society/family etc).

People come to your wedding (or should come) because you invited them to celebrate your new, legal partnership with someone. A gift is nice, a gift is traditional but why invite people if you are only going to resent how much you had to spend?

I've been to weddings with no gifts because my friends specified no gifts or because I've simply been utterly broke but wanted to share their special moment with them. Others I've given presents that meant something deeper than giving them the money they wasted on stuff nobody needs.

If you think weddings are expensive, try spending less and inviting less guests.

As for a 30th asking for money - that's just plain shit behaviour and if the person asking wasn't so dumb, I'd believe they were rude. Unfortunately they are just stupid. Either way, my non attendance won't cost them a dime and that's as much as they'll see from me too.

Not Gen whatever vs gen whatever to me - I'm still young enough to have all of my teeth (unfortunately not my hair though) but I see blatant money grubbing at any event as just that. Even wedding registers seem a bit off to me. If I ever get married, you can bring me a bottle of whisky, a voucher for dimmeys or whatever the hell you think is appropriate or you can afford at the time. If I invite you, it's because I want you there, not your gifts or recompense for having fed you.

Maybe that's why I've been de facto for 12 years?


----------



## leiothrix (31/1/12)

I'm really hoping you meant $700 for the five (given 5 x $140) and just didn't quite hit the shift key.


----------



## bum (31/1/12)

Did the homemade napalm exchange pop someone's mod-cherry?


----------



## tavas (31/1/12)

leiothrix said:


> I'm really hoping you meant $700 for the five (given 5 x $140) and just didn't quite hit the shift key.



DOH, yes, meant $700. Dumb typing fingers.


----------



## brettprevans (31/1/12)

bum said:


> Did the homemade napalm exchange pop someone's mod-cherry?


Be nive. Its not napalm I know how to make it and rocjet fuel. Thay wadnt it. Thry were copying a recipe. Give her a break. Tnd should break a few cherries


----------



## bum (31/1/12)

No. There was discussion of making actual napalm.

[EDIT: unnecessary portion removed, section above as original]


----------



## brettprevans (1/2/12)

bum said:


> No. There was discussion of making actual napalm.
> 
> [EDIT: unnecessary portion removed, section above as original]


Wow really? Nfi what this board is coming to.


----------



## bum (1/2/12)

I guess we're sick of mega-napalm and want the good stuff?


----------



## petesbrew (2/2/12)

**** today's technology, making shit not-back-compatible.
Line these designers up in front of a firing squad.

gives me the ******* shits.


----------



## Pollux (2/2/12)

Nothing like discovering your ex boss has been sacked due to sexual harassment claims....


----------



## Fish13 (3/2/12)

Pollux said:


> Nothing like discovering your ex boss has been sacked due to sexual harassment claims....



or finding out someone in your wifes office has sent her a letter telling her that i am screwing two of my workmates. Great news for an 8 month twin carrying pregnant lady.

the women will find her shiny new SS commodore has a few key marks and expandafoam in the exhuast!

Spoil my par 3 golf course will she!!


----------



## argon (3/2/12)

fish13 said:


> ... i am screwing two of my workmates.


well are you?


----------



## brettprevans (3/2/12)

fish13 said:


> or finding out someone in your wifes office has sent her a letter telling her that i am screwing two of my workmates.


bitches

i dont have that issue. my missus knows all the women in arent worth going near (and of course i wouldnt be doing that anyways).

PS love the expandafoam. stickytapping or gluing firecrackers in the exhaust also works well to scare the bejesus out of people..or so ive heard.


----------



## WarmBeer (3/2/12)

fish13 said:


> or finding out someone in your wifes office has sent her a letter telling her that i am screwing two of my workmates. Great news for an 8 month twin carrying pregnant lady.
> 
> the women will find her shiny new SS commodore has a few key marks and expandafoam in the exhuast!
> 
> Spoil my par 3 golf course will she!!


I find that NOT sticking my dick where it doesn't belong works very well for me. YMMV.


----------



## bum (3/2/12)

fish13 said:


> or finding out someone in your wifes office has sent her a letter telling her that i am screwing two of my workmates.


What a bitch! People like her are the reason you can't trust anyone these days!

h34r:


----------



## Pollux (3/2/12)

Wow, vindictive bitch much??? 


What made me happy was that my lovely ex-boss managed to make the news.

Linky


----------



## Fish13 (3/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> I find that NOT sticking my dick where it doesn't belong works very well for me. YMMV.



i do too warmbeer.

but why start shit that has no backbone like megaswill. love my partner and kids. i just can't get over how this start cause all you do is work with them on there crew and enjoy a beverage with them.

i used to work on a mothers shift 9-3 everyday. you chat and make friends cause of common interests like beer, kids, boating and fishing. one husbands does K&K and puts it on tap, very nice that way. the other is going through a divorce and had her best friend pack up and head back to mildura with her eldest daughter, so you give an ear. 

but no thats not on cause you know a male can only have male friends or otherwise your ******* the females.


sidenote vindictive bitch hates both of them.

YmMV = you make me vomit?


----------



## bum (3/2/12)

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## WarmBeer (3/2/12)

fish13 said:


> i do too warmbeer.
> 
> but why start shit that has no backbone like megaswill. love my partner and kids. i just can't get over how this start cause all you do is work with them on there crew and enjoy a beverage with them.
> 
> ...


No offense intended, I just failed to note the sarcasm in your initial post.

That's the problem with text only communication, it's missing the subtle clues we inherently know when talking either face-to-face or via phone.

Hope it all turns out for the best.

And as Bum already pointed out, YMMV is "Your Mileage May Vary", or possibly "Yellow Monkeys Mating Vultures".


----------



## komodo (3/2/12)

fish13 said:


> but no thats not on cause you know a male can only have male friends or otherwise your ******* the females.




Man if my missus thought like that I'd be fucked as I have a lot of female friends. Especially concidering my bestfreind is not only an attractive younger female but also an escort. 
Hell if you read my emails and txts to and from her you'd think we were an old bickering couple.

I think my missus doesnt get jealous though because she knows I'm too lazy to come up with an alibi and therefore couldnt be fucked with trying to keep two relationships going.


----------



## manticle (3/2/12)

Also the chick in question doesn't dig you that way.


----------



## Pennywise (3/2/12)

I am getting shitfaced tonight. Starting three hours ago

Oh I will most likely be on wii Mario kart so if anyone want to go at it PM me and we can race


----------



## Cocko (3/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> I am getting shitfaced tonight. Starting three hours ago
> 
> Oh I will most likely be on wii Mario kart so if anyone want to go at it PM me and we can race



Just coz? OR celebration?

BTW: I will be getting shitfaced too but only because its night time....


----------



## TasChris (3/2/12)

Cocko said:


> Just coz? OR celebration?
> 
> BTW: I will be getting shitfaced too but only because its night time....


you know the best place to do that....chat


----------



## Pennywise (3/2/12)

Yeah just cause, and it's night time :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (3/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> Yeah just cause, and it's night time :lol:


Tying it on in sympathy for ya.

And cause it's February, and I'm having none of this no-drinking, no-wanking nonsense.

Hang on, gonna go rub one out, brb.


----------



## Pennywise (3/2/12)

:lol:

So I tried to jump on chat just now and it keeps telling me username already in use, and then eventually disconnects wtf? I just wanted to talk some drunk shit with complete strangers


----------



## WarmBeer (3/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> :lol:
> 
> So I tried to jump on chat just now and it keeps telling me username already in use, and then eventually disconnects wtf? I just wanted to talk some drunk shit with complete strangers


To quote the chat log:

* qwebirc31 is now known as penwise

I'm such a dibber-dobber


----------



## brettprevans (3/2/12)

Komodo said:


> if you read my emails and txts to and from her you'd think we were an old bickering couple.
> 
> I think my missus doesnt get jealous though because she knows I'm too lazy to come up with an alibi and therefore couldnt be fucked with trying to keep two relationships going.


I dont need an alibi, im too poor to afford a mistress lol


----------



## Pennywise (3/2/12)

Ha ha, not sure penwise lookd like a good nick now that I think if it...


----------



## Fish13 (4/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> No offense intended, I just failed to note the sarcasm in your initial post.
> 
> That's the problem with text only communication, it's missing the subtle clues we inherently know when talking either face-to-face or via phone.
> 
> ...



its okay she saw the letter and said looks like someone at woks hates you.

Its fine she is on maternity leave and will see her boss tuesday and lay a harassment claim. As the rumour has come from her area of work and i have a name of her has told me about the rumour but not who started it.

I told my boss that i no longer want my payslip handed to me but emailed to me as i have been getting hate mail. I want to protect my family and my own privacy. As i see that is the only way they could of gotten hold of our address.


----------



## tavas (4/2/12)

fish13 said:


> its okay she saw the letter and said looks like someone at woks hates you.
> 
> Its fine she is on maternity leave and will see her boss tuesday and lay a harassment claim. As the rumour has come from her area of work and i have a name of her has told me about the rumour but not who started it.
> 
> I told my boss that i no longer want my payslip handed to me but emailed to me as i have been getting hate mail. I want to protect my family and my own privacy. As i see that is the only way they could of gotten hold of our address.



Start collecting evidence NOW that you are innocent. It only takes 1 miniscule shred of evidence to prove you're guilty and a mountain of evidence to prove you're innocent. Someone has a beef against you and while you're wife believes you, you don't want that affecting her pregnancy. Nor your working relationships.
"It is said that if you know your enemies and know yourself, you will not be imperiled in a hundred battles" - Sun Tzu


----------



## Kleiny (4/2/12)

bum said:


> I guess we're sick of mega-napalm and want the good stuff?



Spat my breakfast at the computer. "I am so sick of mega-napalm"

:lol:


----------



## Fish13 (4/2/12)

tavas said:


> Start collecting evidence NOW that you are innocent. It only takes 1 miniscule shred of evidence to prove you're guilty and a mountain of evidence to prove you're innocent. Someone has a beef against you and while you're wife believes you, you don't want that affecting her pregnancy. Nor your working relationships.
> "It is said that if you know your enemies and know yourself, you will not be imperiled in a hundred battles" - Sun Tzu



cheers tavas. I still got the envelope and i think it at work might be asked to check her work computer for the letter.

yeap evidence will be collected and will wait till i get a definite answer


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/2/12)

totally bored.............. <_< even beer won't fix my boredom.


----------



## Pennywise (4/2/12)

Sucks, I've been working my ass of all day doing house work, which turns out to be not so ******* hard after all <_< now I'm half cut and things seem to be looking up. Got the house to myself tomorrow so I might have a pull and brew some beer, then have another pull if time permits. **** fap feb


----------



## WarmBeer (4/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> Sucks, I've been working my ass of all day doing house work, which turns out to be not so ******* hard after all <_< now I'm half cut and things seem to be looking up. Got the house to myself tomorrow so I might have a pull and brew some beer, then have another pull if time permits. **** fap feb


Shoulda gone harder on both counts last night. Ah, hung-over and chafed.


----------



## pk.sax (4/2/12)

I swear!

Nev, what's your lawyer's number?


----------



## Clutch (4/2/12)

Only got through one brew today.
Saw my neighbour and his wife trying to move a tonne of 150mm river rock by spade and bucket so I took my shovel and barrow over to help them.
The misses has more schoolwork tomorrow so I'll brew the Kolsch then.
I've decided that brewing to hip hop is more relaxing than brewing to hardcore or dubstep. It's also more gangsta.


----------



## pk.sax (4/2/12)

grammar trolls on the loose


----------



## bum (4/2/12)

Dude put's an apo'strophe in front of every 's he type's. Give's me the s'hit's.


----------



## pk.sax (5/2/12)

Anyone know a good place on the south island, NZ to buy hops?
Going there in a few weeks, quakechurch landing and departing and wherever we feel like in between  wouldn't mind luggin home the leftover luggage allowance in hop flowers


----------



## manticle (5/2/12)

Get me 100g of riwaka and I'll make it up to you.


----------



## pk.sax (5/2/12)

I just want to see the look on the faces of customs...


----------



## Clutch (5/2/12)

Screw that, I want to see the look on his face when someone snaps on a rubber glove.


----------



## pk.sax (5/2/12)

Clutch said:


> Screw that, I want to see the look on his face when someone snaps on a rubber glove.


However much I love them... I'm NOT carrying them up my bum!


----------



## Yob (5/2/12)

practicalfool said:


> However much I love them... I'm NOT carrying them up my bum!



again?


----------



## Lecterfan (5/2/12)

I really need a Shrim treatment...


----------



## bconnery (5/2/12)

practicalfool said:


> However much I love them... I'm NOT carrying them up my bum!


At least not without asking him first...


----------



## pk.sax (6/2/12)

Apologies for me fanning the coopers thread yesterday.

That was for you mods. You deleted the one genuine complaint I have with coopers the day before that and did diddly squat about the rambling mad rant I delivered yesterday. Bravo.

PS: today is no sarcasm day


----------



## Dave70 (6/2/12)

I just bought a kilo of mini chicken drumsticks.
My google search for the mini chicken breed has proved fruitless.
Do you think they're hacking the legs off hapless bantams and flogging them as chicken?


----------



## yardy (6/2/12)

i got modded :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## petesbrew (6/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> I just bought a kilo of mini chicken drumsticks.
> My google search for the mini chicken breed has proved fruitless.
> Do you think they're hacking the legs off hapless bantams and flogging them as chicken?


Minature wheelchairs, dave.


----------



## Dave70 (6/2/12)

petesbrew said:


> Minature wheelchairs, dave.



Oh dear. 
They really are natures punching bag, aren't they..


----------



## bum (6/2/12)

And so the internet becomes obsessed with television commercials for the day...


----------



## argon (6/2/12)

Say nothing of the Superbowl. :angry: Recording now. Not that i really give a shit about the adverts. I think over the past 3 or 4 years, i've un-intentially found out the result before being able to watch the game. Usually be family calling and saying something in the first sentence like, "Geez those cardinals were unlucky", or "did you see that catch by the Giants to win?" I really shouldn't be on the interwebs today. But that's just unreasonable.

In other news... got 8 full kegs (well 85% or greater i'd say) and wanting to brew a few cubes to put away. Just can't decide what i want. Too many beers to chose from. It's getting to the point i may have to start doing single batches... the humanity!


----------



## .DJ. (6/2/12)

argon said:


> In other news... got 8 full kegs (well 85% or greater i'd say) and wanting to brew a few cubes to put away. Just can't decide what i want. Too many beers to chose from. It's getting to the point i may have to start doing single batches... the humanity!



mods, please delete the above post... this is NOT the brewing section... take it elsewhere son... :unsure:


----------



## warra48 (6/2/12)

I've thought of getting a Superbowl for the kitchen bench, but mrs warra and I just can't eat all the fruit we'd need to fit in there. There's only the two of us at home now the kids are married and gone.

Oh, Superbowl is some sort of football? You mean the game for boofheaded gymmed up junkies beating up on each other to hang on to some inflated bladder? No thanks.


----------



## Malted (6/2/12)

warra48 said:


> I've thought of getting a Superbowl for the kitchen bench, but mrs warra and I just can't eat all the fruit we'd need to fit in there. There's only the two of us at home now the kids are married and gone.
> 
> Oh, Superbowl is some sort of football? You mean the game for boofheaded gymmed up junkies beating up on each other to hang on to some inflated bladder? No thanks.




Don't forget the players are only able to do one task. One team for attack, one team for defence, kickers who come on just for kicking and nothing else, they all have strapped on more padding than Oprah's butt has, they wear helmets that are almost full face and their mouth guards are secured to their helmets so that they don't swallow them. Oh and their undies have no rear section - easier to sniff each other?

Stick em in a League or Union game and see how much they'd shit their pants!


----------



## bum (6/2/12)

Have you ever watched the game? These dudes hit way harder than either code of rugby.

That fact is pretty much the source of every flaw in the game, of course, so I'm not saying it is any better because of it.


----------



## yardy (6/2/12)

bum said:


> Have you ever watched the game? These dudes hit way harder than either code of rugby.



speaking out of one's bum, bum.


----------



## bum (6/2/12)

Not at all. These guys are 300lb freight trains running head on (and down) into each other. 

Google for some old pictures of the early days of the sport. They wore leather helmets much like those sometimes worn by league/union/afl players. There's a reason they upgraded to what they use now. Most of them have to do with wheelchairs.

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## bonj (6/2/12)

bum said:


> Have you ever watched the game? These dudes hit way harder than either code of rugby.
> 
> That fact is pretty much the source of every flaw in the game, of course, so I'm not saying it is any better because of it.


From my personal experience in high school level American football, as I see it, most of the flaws in the professional level of the game stem from:


Players' individual inflated egos preventing teamwork and encouraging the pursuit of flamboyant individual success over team based success.
Players being prevented from thinking for themselves (and probably as a result, their inability to)
Constant stoppages designed to increase TV ad breaks.

Yes they hit harder, but the equipment is there to enable that. The way they swan around after their successful plays wouldn't be tolerated in Australian sport, and isn't tolerated at High school level in the USA.

As a game, I find it entertaining, but the above points limit my enjoyment as a spectator. I much prefer Rugby Union as a spectator sport because it isn't constricted by TV broadcasting, and the players tend to behave more like a team (with the odd exception such as Wendell Sailor/David Campese etc).


----------



## bum (6/2/12)

With the possible (though not complete) exception of the third point, those points aren't problems inherent to the game itself. Certainly big issues though, for sure.



Bonj said:


> Yes they hit harder, but the equipment is there to enable that.


Exactly what I'm getting at. Saying the equipment makes them soft is just ignorant (I know you aren't saying this). The human body is not able to withstand such impact.

[EDIT: clarification added]


----------



## Dave70 (7/2/12)

Bonj said:


> Yes they hit harder, but the equipment is there to enable that.



The piece of equipment has yet to be devised that can prevent torque related injuries to the ACL or knee ligament, in any code. The fact that the average retirement age for pro NFL players is around 28 is telling. Then again, the 'average' size of an NFL player falls around the same as Jonah Lomu, so not surprising really.

I much prefer a decent game of union to however.
Wild horses couldn't drag me to to an NRL game. I hate it from top to bottom.
Actually, I prefer MMA or sport that involves the burning of fossil fuel truth be told. So there.


----------



## yardy (7/2/12)

Bonj said:


> Yes they hit harder, but the equipment is there to enable that.






bum said:


> Exactly what I'm getting at.



Actual footballers at work.


----------



## bum (7/2/12)

Holy shit! He has a preference in the matter of the parochial sports code argument!

Mind = blown.


----------



## argon (7/2/12)

American Football is an easy target for many Australians, simply cause they don't fully understand it. In the same way many say they'd never survive in our codes, our sportsmen would rarely be able to survive in theirs.

I'm always amused by comments in regards to helmets and padding providing protection. In some ways they do, in others they make the sport more dangerous. Their tackling style is very different to the impact sports we're used to. When a middle linebacker lines up a small slot receiver, he's not thinking of wrapping up the ball and getting his arms around you. Someone like Ray Lewis wants to put his helmets right on yours.

The power athleticism on show in the NFL is far greater than any of the 3 codes most popular in Australia.

You have wide receivers that are 6'5" and can run pretty damn close to 10sec 100m. Defensive and offensive lineman that may as well be Olympic shot-putters when it's common that they weigh in at over 150kg and can dead-lift twice that. Consider Brock Lesnar, former UFC Heavywieght Champion and all American Wrestler, when he trialed for the Minnesota Vikings, was considered too small and not athletic enough. The guy was a monster in combat sport, but couldn't cut it with these guys.

Whilst some think that having different players for offense, defense and special teams is a weakness of the sport, i disagree. The players out on the field at any one time are there to do a job that they are best at. In the same way Quade Cooper gets put back to full back because he has questionable defense, the players on the field in offense are the best, as are the players in defense. This allows players to focus on the skills they are best at.

Of all the "footballs" i personally prefer Rugby (i refuse moniker Rugby Union) as i enjoy the rounded, technical, intelligent game. I also love Australian Rules for their endurance, pace and skill. Football (i also refuse the moniker Soccer) i enjoy for the pure skill they can put on show. I'm probably least likely to watch League, as i think it's a bit repetitive and predictable. It has it's moments at the most elite level though.


----------



## argon (7/2/12)

yardy said:


> Actual footballers at work.
> 
> View attachment 52199


I neither see a ball or the use of the foot within... odd


----------



## Malted (7/2/12)

Dare I ask a question given what I have posted previously? I'll try it anyway.



What would be a reasonable price to ask if I sold my 3V brewery? Opinions please?
I'd like to have an idea of it's potential value before I actually 'offer' it for sale.

HLT: 50L keg with SS lid, CB 2200 w element, sight glass, dial thermo, weldless fittings
MT: 50L keg bottom draining, Beerbelly (BB) false bottom, BB return dish, Clarke rubber insulation on keg & lid, dial thermo, welded fittings
Keggle: 18 G, welded fittings
Brewframe: welded steel, red rustkill, silver heat 'proof' paint on Keggle end, castor wheels, wind/heat shielding on Keggle end

Other:
2 tier, gravity from HLT to MT - perfect for fly sparging easily.
SS 1/2" taps, cam lock fitings & hoses
BB 15a temp controler for HLT
Italian spiral burner & medium pressure adjustable reg
March pump & toggle switch

SS mash paddle included (as per the lower one):





Rustkill undercoat, red rustkill top coat and silver heat resistant paint on the keggle end. Castor wheels. Gas bottle sits in under the HLT.
I have bolted some tin around the keggle burner to act as heat shield and wind shield.








On the end red panel, there is an stc1000 type of unit to control the 2200w element in the HLT and a toggle switch for the march pump. The white cable is the temp probe that goes into a weldless thermowell. Fused IEC is power in, round 3 pin plug is for the march pump.














I cut the entire top off the keg so that there is no lip, to make getting spent grain out easier. Also easier to pull apart for cleaning (i.e. getting the false bottom out and getting hands in there to do so).
I made the lid out of a flat sheet of tin with some locator lugs on it and then glued a disk of the insulation to the top of it.


----------



## yardy (7/2/12)

bum said:


> Holy shit! He has a preference in the matter of the parochial sports code argument!
> 
> Mind = blown.




▲ sandy vagina this one...


----------



## Dave70 (7/2/12)

yardy said:


> Actual footballers at work.


----------



## yardy (7/2/12)

:lol:


----------



## .DJ. (7/2/12)

argon said:


> SNIP
> I also love Australian Rules for their endurance, pace and skill.



Endurance - Yes
Pace - yes
Skill - REALLY?

I rekon AFL would be the LEAST skillful of all the "football" codes...

now... where is that flame suit... :icon_drunk:


----------



## bonj (7/2/12)

.DJ. said:


> Endurance - Yes
> Pace - yes
> Skill - REALLY?
> 
> ...


If you're referring to ball handling skill (footballs that is), then I hear ya. The penalty for a dropped ball just isn't as great as in other codes. I feel that contributes to the lack of ball retention in AFL.

Endurance and Pace are there for sure, and while I don't find it entertaining in the slightest, the players do seem to have a more universal skill set on the field. I'm no expert, but it does seem the different positions have fewer specialised skill requirements than other codes.


----------



## .DJ. (7/2/12)

correct, seriously, its like an hour and a half of knock ons sometimes...

Its get re-started and all they do it all over again...

Oh, and dont get me started on getting a point for missing... 


now, what is the most skillful sport I wonder?


----------



## yardy (7/2/12)

.DJ. said:


> now, what is the most skillful sport I wonder?


----------



## bonj (7/2/12)

yardy said:


> View attachment 52205


That dude is just built for speed. Am I right?


----------



## .DJ. (7/2/12)

ha ha ha!!

I rekon golf would be up there though...

I did read somewhere too that hitting a baseball (well and consistently)has been considered the most difficult feat in sports... Partially due to the fact that you are considered good if you fail 7 out of 10 times...


----------



## warra48 (7/2/12)

Most difficult sport ?

Homebrew forum surfing.

If you can survice any time without being flamed, you're a champion.


----------



## Airgead (7/2/12)

yardy said:


> View attachment 52205



One Hundred And EightAay!!!!! Kilos that is.

And I could make a joke about AFL footballers and Ball retention but I won't.


----------



## Malted (7/2/12)

Bonj said:


> That dude is just built for speed. Am I right?



Nope, built for romancing.


----------



## bonj (7/2/12)

Malted said:


> Nope, built for romancing.


Ahh, I see where I went wrong. :lol:


----------



## Malted (7/2/12)

Do you think I should start a new thread about this brewery? http://www.trumansbeer.co.uk/2011/12/t-is-for-trumans/


----------



## bum (7/2/12)

yardy said:


> ▲ sandy vagina this one...


You quite possibly misunderstand my post.

Or your own, perhaps. The depths of your lack of understanding is hard for me to grasp sometimes.

(You may now re-use that post if you wish)


----------



## yardy (7/2/12)

oh dear, bum has had a bad day on the stop n go..


----------



## bradsbrew (7/2/12)

Looks like a neat unit that one malted. i think it comes down to how much you want to part with it. Doesn't help your question though. Also you might want to photoshop the HLT or angle the photo a bit better it looks a bit untidy


----------



## bum (7/2/12)

Oh yeah. Because I totally work in traffic management. Thank god you're here to remind me or else I might think my actual circumstances are my actual circumstances. Couldn't have that.


----------



## Pennywise (7/2/12)

The last 12 months has saw me not be able to store a beer for longer than a few weeks before consuming. This was caused by in laws last Christmas who drained me down from 8 kegs full, to three, In the space of a week (ok, I played a small part in that also). About 6 months ago I started making slightly bigger batches and bottling off a few to store. Damn, I really did forget how time does wonders to a lot of beers. Now I'm hanging to hook in to a stout I have that's been in the keg for 3 months [(maybe longer) and one of the few beers I've been able to build up on]. Not sure I can hold off till winter TBH


----------



## Pennywise (7/2/12)

I hate the PM ration thing


----------



## yardy (7/2/12)

bum said:


> Oh yeah. Because I totally work in traffic management. Thank god you're here to remind me or else I might think my actual circumstances are my actual circumstances. Couldn't have that.


----------



## bum (7/2/12)

I long for the day.


----------



## Malted (7/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Also you might want to photoshop the HLT or angle the photo a bit better it looks a bit untidy


Yep good point


----------



## bconnery (7/2/12)

warra48 said:


> Most difficult sport ?
> 
> Homebrew forum surfing.
> 
> If you can survice any time without being flamed, you're a champion.


A little advice will suffice to help you survice 
Spelling things right will help.  
Best if you stay in the minor leagues (reserves, D Grade, [insert lower level of chosen sport here]) for now I think.


----------



## Clutch (8/2/12)

A great ball sport.


----------



## Pennywise (8/2/12)

GTFO, I just loaded a truck going to Tas, upon openeing the sides I was confronted with a full pallet of mixed beer cartons. Leffe, Fullers, Weihenstephaner, Erdinger. I was very carful to load him with such fragile freight.


----------



## petesbrew (8/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> GTFO, I just loaded a truck going to Tas, upon openeing the sides I was confronted with a full pallet of mixed beer cartons. Leffe, Fullers, Weihenstephaner, Erdinger. I was very carful to load him with such fragile freight.


Mmmmm, Leffe


----------



## warra48 (8/2/12)

bconnery said:


> A little advice will suffice to help you survice
> Spelling things right will help.
> Best if you stay in the minor leagues (reserves, D Grade, [insert lower level of chosen sport here]) for now I think.



Ouch, that hurt. And here I was thinking you were a nice man.
Think I'll stick to beating mrs warra at scrabble. At least I can survive that one.


----------



## bum (8/2/12)

So, I'm reading a description of a beer in an email from an alcoholic beverage retailer. It describes one of the flavours of a beer as being "metallic hops". 

Uh...what? Never heard that one before and while I have tasted metallic beers on many occasions I have never once considered that it was hop-based (and therefore probably intentional).

What say you, brewers?


----------



## brettprevans (8/2/12)

bum said:


> So, I'm reading a description of a beer in an email from an alcoholic beverage retailer. It describes one of the flavours of a beer as being "metallic hops".
> 
> Uh...what? Never heard that one before and while I have tasted metallic beers on many occasions I have never once considered that it was hop-based (and therefore probably intentional).
> 
> What say you, brewers?


Hmm metalic hop. The beer if rock stars sponsored by metalica. wTF!!!! wgat shit beer review bum. Coughit up o can flame it


----------



## bum (8/2/12)

Purvis.


----------



## bconnery (8/2/12)

warra48 said:


> Think I'll stick to beating mrs warra at scrabble. At least I can survive that one.


I find it safer on here than beating my wife at any game


----------



## Dave70 (9/2/12)

bum said:


> So, I'm reading a description of a beer in an email from an alcoholic beverage retailer. It describes one of the flavours of a beer as being "metallic hops".
> 
> Uh...what? Never heard that one before and while I have tasted metallic beers on many occasions I have never once considered that it was hop-based (and therefore probably intentional).
> 
> What say you, brewers?



Clandestine photo taken by a worker next to the Purvis brew kettle.


----------



## WarmBeer (9/2/12)

Skyrim is on special for 33% off on Steam at the moment.

Hurry, sale ends in about an hour, but I took advantage of it. Jump on, you know you want to.


----------



## .DJ. (9/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Skyrim is on special for 33% off on Steam at the moment.



that sentence makes absolutely no sense to me.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (9/2/12)

.DJ. said:


> that sentence makes absolutely no sense to me.... :icon_cheers:


U aint a gamer them sream is a game server/provider and seller


----------



## Dave70 (9/2/12)

You see this recipe for LCBA : Two things.

Has it been tweaked at all by anyone to make it more awesome?

Would it go alright with some US05? (just cos I've got some washed and ready to roll)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=301


----------



## bum (9/2/12)

Why not ask here? http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=20605

(DASFFS)


----------



## petesbrew (9/2/12)

bum said:


> Why not ask here? http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=20605
> 
> (DASFFS)


I reckon (LTFG) makes more sense


----------



## TasChris (9/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> GTFO, I just loaded a truck going to Tas, upon openeing the sides I was confronted with a full pallet of mixed beer cartons. Leffe, Fullers, Weihenstephaner, Erdinger. I was very carful to load him with such fragile freight.


Will I need a forklift at home to unload?


----------



## Dave70 (9/2/12)

bum said:


> Why not ask here? http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=20605
> 
> (DASFFS)





Wow, thanks Bumster!!
I'll sure knows better next time!!
And look! He _is_ using US 05 in the new and improved version - which is like, super ******* cool - cos I like, got some ready to go!!
Oh man, cue the bagpipes, I'm gonna jump outa my chair and dance a jig!!


LCBA 3

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.20
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.94
Anticipated EBC: 8.4
Anticipated IBU: 32.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.4 8.40 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3
5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 11.0 45 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 11.0 45 min.
10.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 2.4 20 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 2.4 20 min.
20.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 2.9 10 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 2.9 10 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----


US-05 at 19 deg


----------



## bum (9/2/12)

I guess I missed the point of your original post...


----------



## leiothrix (9/2/12)

bum said:


> So, I'm reading a description of a beer in an email from an alcoholic beverage retailer. It describes one of the flavours of a beer as being "metallic hops".
> 
> Uh...what? Never heard that one before and while I have tasted metallic beers on many occasions I have never once considered that it was hop-based (and therefore probably intentional).
> 
> What say you, brewers?



I always thought beers with fuggles in them taste a bit metallic.

Never found that with other hops so it's not a gear/process thing.

Maybe I'm just weird :wacko:


----------



## bradsbrew (9/2/12)

leiothrix said:


> I always thought beers with fuggles in them taste a bit metallic.
> 
> Never found that with other hops so it's not a gear/process thing.
> 
> Maybe I'm just weird :wacko:



I have always regarded the flavour of fuggles is more boiled peanuts than metalic. Mmm boiled peanuts in a bowl - yum in a beer - crap. Must drop in and grab some boiled peanuts on the way home tommorrow


----------



## Malted (9/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I have always regarded the flavour of fuggles is more boiled peanuts than metalic. Mmm boiled peanuts in a bowl - yum in a beer - crap. Must drop in and grab some boiled peanuts on the way home tommorrow


Sounds like a side by side challenge is in order...


----------



## bigandhairy (9/2/12)

Fark, what a carnt of a brewday. Shuffled home quickly after work thinking 'piece of piss', bang down a brew. Firstly I mashed in with time to go get the boys from school and arrive home in time to start sparge. First problem; in such a hurry to get to school I forgot to put sparge water in hlt so it would be ready when I got home. No biggy, just put me a bit behind, so I thought. Did a brew I've done before with not even a hint of firm grain bed during lauter/sparge. Wouldn't you fuckin know it, complete stuck sparge, had to remove the lot from the mash tun and drain half it through my old biab bag and then do a big single sparge for fear of it locking up again. Thank christ it didn't and I at least managed to get wort into the kettle. With a bit of precious first runnings wetting my foot and who know's what still stuck to the bag and brew rig I hopefully might still have something worthwhile... This is the first actual stuck sparge I've had and let me tell those who haven't had one, 'it aint fun'. I giggled a bit inside when a fellow brewer said he added a fist full of gulls to all brews, as insurance even though he knew/thought he didn't need them all the time. I think I know what I'm buying next, hello gulls. After all this I'm pretty sure what went wrong...I brewed sober today. I never brew sober :beerbang: I'm nearly always off my tits by first hop addition, I know what'll be happenning next brewday :icon_cheers: 

anyway, end dribble/rant

bah


----------



## petesbrew (10/2/12)

Bought a new PVR last night.
Connecting aerial through from wall - pvr- tv as per the olden days with a vcr.
But when you put it on standby the TV loses signal. FFS.
Honestly do they even troubleshoot shit like this these days?

I'm turning into a grandpa who yells at the tv.
And the remote is pretty fucked too.
Might need a signal booster too.... **** this shit... no wonder the price difference.


----------



## komodo (10/2/12)

All my TV points are f type now. But the antenna input to the TV is still a crappy push in thing that looses its grip and falls out WTF. 
annoys me a lot. I thought that all the TVs were supposed to be accepting f-type connectors to be digital compliant?


Something that annoys me is that my foxtel remote "sometimes" works via the IR repeater system to change channels in the bedroom but not always. Why does this happen?


----------



## petesbrew (10/2/12)

Komodo said:


> All my TV points are f type now. But the antenna input to the TV is still a crappy push in thing that looses its grip and falls out WTF.
> annoys me a lot. I thought that all the TVs were supposed to be accepting f-type connectors to be digital compliant?
> 
> 
> Something that annoys me is that my foxtel remote "sometimes" works via the IR repeater system to change channels in the bedroom but not always. Why does this happen?


Of course.... another trip to Jaycar (or the $2 shop).


----------



## bum (10/2/12)




----------



## bonj (10/2/12)

Komodo said:


> Something that annoys me is that my foxtel remote "sometimes" works via the IR repeater system to change channels in the bedroom but not always. Why does this happen?


I don't know if this is your problem, or whether it is in fact still an issue.... but:

Apparently, foxtel remotes use (or once did) a slightly non-standard carrier frequency. Common IR remote carriers are around the 40KHz range. 38KHz and 40KHz are common. If you try to receive a 38KHz signal with 40KHz receiver, it will work some of the time, and not at others. This is because the remotes aren't perfectly accurate in their timing, and so the receivers have some tolerance built in. If your repeater is receiving the codes and retransmitting (store and forward) then you may run into this issue.

edit: speeling


----------



## argon (10/2/12)

just got canned from my job.


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/2/12)

Bloody hell argon that sucks, hope you get something else soon.


----------



## bconnery (10/2/12)

argon said:


> just got canned from my job.


That does suck, hope you find something soon!


----------



## bradsbrew (10/2/12)

Shit Argon thats no good mate. Hope all works out for you


----------



## Pennywise (10/2/12)

Best of luck getting back in to it dude


----------



## drew9242 (10/2/12)

bum said:


>




That is some serious skill.


----------



## bum (10/2/12)

I know, right?

Shitty news, argon. Best of luck.


----------



## RdeVjun (10/2/12)

Fark, that's one major bummer. Hang in there big feller, we're all rootin' for ya. :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (10/2/12)

Happened to me a few years ago. Shattered at the time but found a better job with better people for 5k more within 3 weeks.

Argon, I hope you have a better story than above in a few weeks time for us all to read.

Big ups mate. I hope you got a good payout as part of the severance?


----------



## Cocko (10/2/12)

argon said:


> just got canned from my job.



Why?


----------



## bigandhairy (10/2/12)

**** me you are such a moron. Constantly and regularly posting shit that just makes you look/sound like a fucktard. Is that your intention?? You just want people to know that you really are a spastic???

bah

P.S. Tough break argon, best of luck

Edit - the above spit was not directed at cocko, just in case it was misintepreted that way. Just wanted to have a sook but didnt want to add into the thread I was reading so as not to insight itchy vaginas (quite possibly including my own)


----------



## bum (10/2/12)

Take that, Cocko.


----------



## argon (10/2/12)

Thanks guys, funnily enough getting encouragement from randoms, and some locals of course, does actually make me feel better (especially Cocko and BAH for the lolz). Yeah it's hard to take, but i'm not really all that upset. My industry (construction) is under the pump at the moment, so it's easy for me to assign blame there. In reality, i don't think i was all that appreciated and was probably too expensive. 

Just submitted a bid for a $32m job we look good on too. My immediate team leader was over ruled and he feels pretty bad about it. Don't know what's going to happen if we win.

It's a bit shit, but i'm confident that i will land a job better than the last. Hope my story ends up like yours Raven. I owe each of you a beer. Hold me to that when i'm in your neck of the woods.

Looks like i'll be hitting the beers heavy tonight. :icon_drunk:

Edit:spelz


----------



## pk.sax (10/2/12)

I hope you find one where you are appreciated. Got to be a step up knowing your employer values what you do and will pay for it. Cheers.


----------



## Cocko (10/2/12)

bigandhairy said:


> **** me you are such a moron. Constantly and regularly posting shit that just makes you look/sound like a fucktard. Is that your intention?? You just want people to know that you really are a spastic???
> 
> bah



Excuse me?

I said nothing more, than asking Argon, A VERY valued member of this forum why he had become unemployed.. Does this make me a moron and a fucktard?

I am unsure why you have come to such an assumption?

@ Argon, Sorry to hear mate, I am sure it will be for the better good in the end.. you will see!   Hang in there!


----------



## bigandhairy (10/2/12)

Cocko said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> I said nothing more, than asking Argon, A VERY valued member of this forum why he had become unemployed.. Does this make me a moron and a fucktard?
> 
> ...



Hi Cocko, 

Please read the edit to my post. 

bah


----------



## peaky (10/2/12)

argon said:


> just got canned from my job.



That sucks man but sometimes it's a blessing in disguise.

I got laid off in Perth during the global financial crisis, had mountains of bad dept and a wife at home looking after our 6 month old baby. Our nearest family/friends were in Sydney, and I was well beyond flat broke. I had to deliver pamphlets for a week until a job popped up out of the blue, don't even recall applying for it! Ended up working in oil and gas with a good rate and loads of OT. Paid off all my debts and were back on our feet in no time. Even took a trip to Bali not long after!

Funny how it works out sometimes......


----------



## raven19 (10/2/12)

Lets keep it friendly brewers.

We mods be a watching.... :icon_cheers: 

Argon, fingers crossed construction kicks off again soon, many of our careers are aligned along similar paths.


----------



## bum (10/2/12)

bigandhairy said:


> Edit - the above spit was not directed at cocko, just in case it was misintepreted that way. Just wanted to have a sook but didnt want to add into the thread I was reading so as not to insight itchy vaginas (quite possibly including my own)


This is the thread you are looking for: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=57610


----------



## raven19 (10/2/12)

It doesn't help when the banks start increasing interest rates independent of the RBA too... 0.10% increase from Westpac holding my mortgage. Boo.


----------



## bigandhairy (10/2/12)

bum said:


> This is the thread you are looking for: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=57610


Yes, true. Shoulda put it there. 

bah


----------



## Cocko (10/2/12)

bigandhairy said:


> Hi Cocko,
> 
> Please read the edit to my post.
> 
> bah



Too easy mate, cheers!

Seriously, thats how we should be rolling here!

Appreciate it!

Cheers


----------



## bigandhairy (10/2/12)

Cocko said:


> Too easy mate, cheers!
> 
> Seriously, thats how we should be rolling here!
> 
> ...


Sweet

bah


----------



## petesbrew (11/2/12)

Bugger, Argon. All the best looking for a new job mate.


----------



## staggalee (11/2/12)

:mellow:


bigandhairy said:


> **** me you are such a moron. Constantly and regularly posting shit that just makes you look/sound like a fucktard. Is that your intention?? You just want people to know that you really are a spastic???
> 
> bah
> 
> ...



So we`re all wondering......who WAS it directed to ?
Doesn`t seem to link with or answer anything? :mellow:


----------



## yardy (11/2/12)

argon said:


> just got canned from my job.




sucks arse cobber, good luck with it, plenty of work in CQ if you get stuck :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (11/2/12)

yardy said:


> sucks arse cobber, good luck with it, plenty of work in CQ if you get stuck :icon_cheers:


Dear Yardy,

Please bring back your old avatar. AHB just isn't the same without it.

Regards,

Every boob loving man on the Internet.


----------



## yardy (11/2/12)

it disappeared....

so i replaced it with a nice toilet as a mild protest.


----------



## Clutch (11/2/12)

Are the mods now making the site more retailer friendly?


----------



## Pollux (11/2/12)

Sometimes it can just the push you need to move on to bigger and better things....

I was kind of pissed when my file at the casino was marked as "not for rehire" after I resigned. I should have expected it, although I always got excellent performance reviews I was known for being vocal and saying exactly what I thought of management.....Now I've settled out in Orange, got out of Sydney, am starting my degree I've wanted to do for years and really enjoying life......

Plus I get to be interviewed by smh regarding the sacking of my former boss


----------



## yardy (11/2/12)

Clutch said:


> Are the mods now making the site more retailer friendly?



i'm not saying it was modded, probably the host site.


----------



## Pennywise (11/2/12)

Find it, please for the love of beer, find it


----------



## jlm (11/2/12)

Pollux said:


> Sometimes it can just the push you need to move on to bigger and better things....
> 
> I was kind of pissed when my file at the casino was marked as "not for rehire" after I resigned. I should have expected it, although I always got excellent performance reviews I was known for being vocal and saying exactly what I thought of management.....Now I've settled out in Orange, got out of Sydney, am starting my degree I've wanted to do for years and really enjoying life......
> 
> Plus I get to be interviewed by smh regarding the sacking of my former boss


I hear ya. Landed a good job down here in tassie after the move, getting back into a lot of stuff I could never find the time to do back in Brisbane and so glad I got out of the rut I was in. My biggest worry today will be keeping my mouth shut at the two metre tall brewery stand at festivale. "FFS, apple juice in your dark ale? I know you're winemakers but that's just ******* stupid."


----------



## bum (11/2/12)

Tell them some dude on the internet asked you to pass on the message that that is the worst beer he's ever had in his entire life.


----------



## bonj (11/2/12)

Why do bogans hang out in their garage with the door up? Don't they have lounge rooms? Or are they out of bogan fashion or something?

When they're not in their garage. why are they always in their front yard? Is it because they can't take one step in their backyard for fear of stepping in a giant bogan dog turd?

Why do they have such bad taste in music, but assume that everyone in the street wants to listen to it with them?

This is not an isolated incident. It is a trend I have noticed over the past 5 years.


----------



## Fish13 (11/2/12)

Bonj said:


> Why do bogans hang out in their garage with the door up? Don't they have lounge rooms? Or are they out of bogan fashion or something?
> 
> When they're not in their garage. why are they always in their front yard? Is it because they can't take one step in their backyard for fear of stepping in a giant bogan dog turd?
> 
> ...



Its either

a) we are working on the car and need to clear the gases out of the garage.
B) moving racecar out of shed or project car and are now sitting on the milk crates drinking beer
c)the music is shitloads better then skillrex, dubstep or other i can make it on the laptop crap.


----------



## bonj (11/2/12)

fish13 said:


> Its either
> 
> a) we are working on the car and need to clear the gases out of the garage.
> B) moving racecar out of shed or project car and are now sitting on the milk crates drinking beer
> c)the music is shitloads better then skillrex, dubstep or other i can make it on the laptop crap.


See, I can understand the car stuff, but no.... these people have lounges or chairs and tables in their garages.... cars have never been in there.


----------



## WarmBeer (11/2/12)

Bonj said:


> Why do bogans hang out in their garage with the door up? Don't they have lounge rooms? Or are they out of bogan fashion or something?
> 
> When they're not in their garage. why are they always in their front yard? Is it because they can't take one step in their backyard for fear of stepping in a giant bogan dog turd?
> 
> ...


I brew in my garage.

With the door up.

With my music blaring.

Not a bogan. Okay?


----------



## bonj (11/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> I brew in my garage.
> 
> With the door up.
> 
> ...


See also, different. You're actually doing something. These people just sit around... as if it's a living room.... but it's not. It's a garage! It's like a zoo around here. You can drive around and look at all the bogans doing nothing in their garages. 

I just find it bizarre....


----------



## Pennywise (11/2/12)

They're probably smokin' bongs


----------



## pk.sax (11/2/12)

My sense of humour might not agree much with everyone else but it's one of the few things I really have.


----------



## yardy (11/2/12)

Bonj said:


> Why do bogans hang out in their garage with the door up? Don't they have lounge rooms? Or are they out of bogan fashion or something?
> 
> When they're not in their garage. why are they always in their front yard? Is it because they can't take one step in their backyard for fear of stepping in a giant bogan dog turd?
> 
> ...




you should probably relocate to Poland.


----------



## jlm (11/2/12)

bum said:


> Tell them some dude on the internet asked you to pass on the message that that is the worst beer he's ever had in his entire life.


Have to say, on hand pump and I'll assume super fresh their cleansing ale and revamped derwent ale (bit of spelt and a decent wack of fuggle) were well made and decent beers. But the others (and I'm not generally in the business of pissing on micros, hence why I'm having a whine here and not in my own thread where responses from brewers then threats of legal action lurk......), **** me do they drink them? Read an interview with someone from the operation a week or two ago and they used the word "artisanal" a lot. I'm now assuming an artisan is someone who likes the idea of brewing beer but has no idea how to do so.


----------



## yardy (11/2/12)

shit, i just caught a glimpse of bert newton on ten news and i thought that kim jong il had been resurrected.


----------



## bum (11/2/12)

jlm said:


> Read an interview with someone from the operation a week or two ago and they used the word "artisanal" a lot. I'm now assuming an artisan is someone who likes the idea of brewing beer but has no idea how to do so.


I think it is more a case of "if you don't like it then you're just too stupid to get it". 

I only felt stupid that I'd spent good money on it.


----------



## pk.sax (12/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> Unfortunately, Brad - I'm waiting to be *proven* wrong. I like it when I am because I learn something.
> 
> In a podcast I listened to this same discussion and heard that a lot of Belgian breweries who use plain old sucrose add it to the boil for the same reason I do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clutch (12/2/12)

Bonj said:


> Why do bogans hang out in their garage with the door up? Don't they have lounge rooms? Or are they out of bogan fashion or something?
> 
> When they're not in their garage. why are they always in their front yard? Is it because they can't take one step in their backyard for fear of stepping in a giant bogan dog turd?
> 
> ...



Because they have no idea of restraint and have 4+ kids, and while Shorna, Krystal, Rylee, and Lateesha have to share a room, the second biggest room is now a home theatre, with the biggest, most 3D LCD they could finance through Harvey Norman.
This means that there's no room for a lounge, so it and the coffee table get relocated to the garage amongst the quad bikes, staffy pups and stolen road signs.


----------



## bonj (12/2/12)

Clutch said:


> Because they have no idea of restraint and have 4+ kids, and while Shorna, Krystal, Rylee, and Lateesha have to share a room, the second biggest room is now a home theatre, with the biggest, most 3D LCD they could finance through Harvey Norman.
> This means that there's no room for a lounge, so it and the coffee table get relocated to the garage amongst the quad bikes, staffy pups and stolen road signs.


You could be onto something there... I also have a suspicion it has something to do with the fact that the garage doesn't have carpet and with the big door open, they can smoke in there without their landlords finding out, so they turn it into their lounge room.


----------



## Pollux (12/2/12)

I think you've hit the money on the head there.......Easy ventilation and it doesn't matter if someone pukes/pisses on the floor, just hose it out.


----------



## bigandhairy (12/2/12)

Hahahahahaha, I caught the start of tonights King of the Hill were Hank, Gribble and the fat guy I can't remember his name were standing in absolute awe after purchasing a kegerator at the mall. We all know how they feel


----------



## pk.sax (12/2/12)

Yay. Great day of cricket. And I poured my first beer of the day. This galaxy ages very well, losing its awesome ott aroma but the flavour is all there.


----------



## bum (13/2/12)

One for the people with little kids.

Has anyone else noticed how The Wot Wots appear to be little kids living on their own? Furthermore, their bed appears for all the world to be the hide of an adult Wot Wot.

Just saying.


----------



## petesbrew (13/2/12)

bum said:


> One for the people with little kids.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed how The Wot Wots appear to be little kids living on their own? Furthermore, their bed appears for all the world to be the hide of an adult Wot Wot.
> 
> Just saying.


Ah ABC2. Both a saviour to your sanity and a nuisance.

Big Babies on ABC3, now that's worth watching.


----------



## petesbrew (13/2/12)

Bonj said:


> Why do bogans hang out in their garage with the door up? Don't they have lounge rooms? Or are they out of bogan fashion or something?
> 
> When they're not in their garage. why are they always in their front yard? Is it because they can't take one step in their backyard for fear of stepping in a giant bogan dog turd?
> 
> ...


You see garage, I see mancave.


----------



## Dave70 (13/2/12)

petesbrew said:


> Ah ABC2. Both a saviour to your sanity and a nuisance.
> 
> Big Babies on ABC3, now that's worth watching.



My youngster is more a Playschool / Giggle & Hoot man himself. He doesn't mind a little of In the night garden near bed time and likes to point at the birds, but I'm not all that keen on it. Shows of that ilk are the toddler equivalent of huffing acetone.


Sometimes I sit at the kitchen table and google the female Playschool hosts to see if any have skeletons in the closet. Abby Tucker is the only one I've found semi naked pic's of so far.

Nothing on the original High 5 cast yet. Pity..


----------



## Fish13 (13/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> My youngster is more a Playschool / Giggle & Hoot man himself. He doesn't mind a little of In the night garden near bed time and likes to point at the birds, but I'm not all that keen on it. Shows of that ilk are the toddler equivalent of huffing acetone.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I sit at the kitchen table and google the female Playschool hosts to see if any have skeletons in the closet. Abby Tucker is the only one I've found semi naked pic's of so far.
> ...



Georgie parker has nudes
SO does brooke satchwel
Justine is a stunner

Charlie has nude and i so does the old blonde...

I enjoy the wot wots.

They teach a bit about pronunciation. Gee thats a big word...

And the animals from the zoo. its a good NZ lil kids show.

They have ruined giggle and hoot. they now have a female bird becuase parents complained about possible homosexuality. Gee jimmy giggle has a thing for dirt girl and hoot likes some other female character. gee its not cool for mates to hang out unless there is a set of tits there...


----------



## WarmBeer (13/2/12)

petesbrew said:


> Big Babies on ABC3, now that's worth watching.


Got my chicken in a box,
Do you like my socks?


Seriously, seriously, f'ed up.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/2/12)

petesbrew said:


> Big Babies on ABC3, now that's worth watching.


Oh, yeah, Horrible Histories.

It's "Monty Python meets your dreary old year 10 history teacher".


----------



## Dave70 (13/2/12)

fish13 said:


> Georgie parker has nudes
> SO does brooke satchwel
> Justine is a stunner
> 
> ...



Poor little Brooke. She needs to eat some pasta the skinny little thing. Fucken Mathew Newton wailing on her. What a cock.
I was hoping to dig up a few of Emma. Have you seen the one where she crawls round on all fours acting like a 'happy dog' before she digs up a bone? 
I'm sure that routine must be a favorite at the ABC Christmas party. Or at home. 

I've never thought about Jimmy Giggle engaged an any form of sexual conduct with Hoot. I guess those disgruntled viewers did. I doubt I'd find the spectacle of a young man in a waistcoat pounding the stuffing out of an owl puppet any less disturbing regardless of it's implied gender.


----------



## bum (13/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> He doesn't mind a little of In the night garden near bed time and likes to point at the birds, but I'm not all that keen on it. Shows of that ilk are the toddler equivalent of huffing acetone.


I felt the same way initially but the 2yo I've got at the moment had real communication problems when he arrived here just before Christmas (still does, naturally) but this show really has him talking more. Nothing terribly useful, of course, but it has helped his attitude towards trying to talk.



fish13 said:


> becuase parents complained about possible homosexuality.


Do you have a source on that? I just thought it looked like them jumping the shark when I saw the ads.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/2/12)

bum said:


> Do you have a source on that? I just thought it looked like them jumping the shark when I saw the ads.


Please tell me they didn't go and call the new character Poochie


----------



## brettprevans (13/2/12)

fish13 said:


> Georgie parker has nudes
> SO does brooke satchwel
> Justine is a stunner
> 
> Charlie has nude and i so does the old blonde...


it didnt happend without pics.... links or directions required.

jo beth taylor has managed to keep her video well hidden. she left Hey Hey because of it. i only bring it up becasue she hosted luny tunes.


----------



## yardy (13/2/12)

we've all seen mimi macphersons video but kate ritchie's was something else :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Malted (13/2/12)

Oh man I am so gunna have to do some googling at home!


----------



## Fish13 (13/2/12)

brooke tasty

http://images.tvrage.com/people_galleries/12/35839/56725.jpg

justine clarke tasty

http://resources1.news.com.au/images/2011/...tine-clarke.jpg

charlie hi - 5

http://resources2.news.com.au/images/2011/...rli-delaney.jpg


----------



## Dave70 (13/2/12)

yardy said:


> we've all seen mimi macphersons video but kate ritchie's was something else :icon_chickcheers:



I dunno if Ritchie's tape is the real deal. Goodness knows I looked hard enough.


I've got a really hot one featuring Whoopee Goldberg if anyone's interested. I'll even pay the postage.

No?

OK..


----------



## brettprevans (13/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> I dunno if Ritchie's tape is the real deal. Goodness knows I looked hard enough.
> 
> 
> I've got a really hot one featuring Whoopee Goldberg if anyone's interested. I'll even pay the postage.
> ...


send it to wolowitz


----------



## bum (14/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> I've never thought about Jimmy Giggle engaged an any form of sexual conduct with Hoot. I guess those disgruntled viewers did. I doubt I'd find the spectacle of a young man in a waistcoat pounding the stuffing out of an owl puppet any less disturbing regardless of it's implied gender.


Dude, I just saw this puppet bint and she was _totally_ flirting with Jimmy Giggle. This is fucked up. Let's sexualise childrens' television because a dude in a sexual relationship with a puppet/animal will totally reduce the likelihood "sexual perversion" in the audience as adults.


----------



## brettprevans (14/2/12)

The people.complaining are probably th e same ones who got fat cat bannwd because at the 6pm 'kids go to bed' fat cat commercial, people complained that because.fat cats mum never left tge room it meant that it was sexual. Or getting humphrie bear kicked off because the big old bugger like freeballing. Well ok he didnt wear pants.


----------



## yardy (14/2/12)

do ewe speel like that on porpoise ?


----------



## bum (14/2/12)

Still (always) on ABC2. Just saw an ad where the girl owl magicked Jimmy Giggle into a dress. There's gonna be angry letters.


----------



## brettprevans (14/2/12)

yardy said:


> do ewe speel like that on porpoise ?


Typing on phone. Cbf correcting spelling.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/2/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Typing on phone. Cbf correcting spelling.



Geez mate thats poor form. Almost as bad as CBF doing a search


----------



## manticle (14/2/12)

I just searched for CPBF and it brought me here..................


----------



## bradsbrew (14/2/12)

manticle said:


> I just searched for CPBF and it brought me here..................


hahahahaha


----------



## mudd (14/2/12)

If I search for CPBF and it brings me here how in the hell do I find out what CPBF means......Does anyone know what CPBF means?


Anyone?


----------



## manticle (14/2/12)

Counter pressure bottle filler. Way of filling bottles from a keg and a bad, nerdy brewer's joke.

I'm not nerdy though. I have tatts.


----------



## Clutch (14/2/12)

manticle said:


> Counter pressure bottle filler. Way of filling bottles from a keg and a bad, nerdy brewer's joke.
> 
> I'm not nerdy though. I have tatts.




Correlation does not equal causation.


----------



## manticle (14/2/12)

Why does the top of Darth's head look like my German skin helmet?


----------



## bum (14/2/12)

Because he is your father?

You know it to be true.


----------



## WarmBeer (14/2/12)

bum said:


> Because he is your father?
> 
> You know it to be true.


----------



## pk.sax (14/2/12)

bum said:


> Because he is your father?
> 
> You know it to be true.


thanks for clarifying, his mum


----------



## brettprevans (14/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Geez mate thats poor form. Almost as bad as CBF doing a search


lol. No way. But my samsung doesn't have auto spell check. Well not that ive found. Fat fingers make it hard to edit.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/2/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> lol. No way. But my samsung doesn't have auto spell check. Well not that ive found. Fat fingers make it hard to edit.



I've got an S2 and fat fingers swype is tops once you get used to it.


----------



## bum (14/2/12)

Keep clicking.


----------



## thelastspud (15/2/12)

bum said:


> Keep clicking.





Well I got electrocuted so I think that means I win.


----------



## Dave70 (15/2/12)

Clutch said:


> Correlation does not equal causation.



Sure it does. Look at all the Asians who eat rice with every meal. Straight jet black hair the lot of em. _huh..huh?_


----------



## petesbrew (15/2/12)

Pole position parking spot at the station this morning.    :super: 
I love my life.

edit: 4 emoticons max??? Aww c'mon Mods, you're killing me!


----------



## Dave70 (15/2/12)

bum said:


> Dude, I just saw this puppet bint and she was _totally_* flirting with Jimmy Giggle*. This is fucked up. Let's sexualise childrens' television because a dude in a sexual relationship with a puppet/animal will totally reduce the likelihood "sexual perversion" in the audience as adults.



Not surprising realty seeing that little tart Abi Tucker is doing the voice of _Hootabelle_. Spoils the whole witty interplay and dynamic between Giggle and Hoot in my opinion.







I plan on writing a strongly worded e-mail (IN CAPS LOCK) to the ABC drawing attention to the fact that the Hoot / Giggle residence looks suspiciously like a less savory establishment.







I have it on good authority that all _Aunty _ employees are a bunch of leftist metrosexuals and hard line feminists. 
Expect to see Hoot launch the night watch from a modest inner city flat shortly. 
The Giggle mobile will now be a convertible Prius rather than that national socialistic inspired _Peoples car._ 
Yeah - you thought we missed that one didn't you ABC. What a ******* cheek..


----------



## yardy (15/2/12)

i got me tits back.


----------



## petesbrew (15/2/12)

yardy said:


> i got me tits back.


Flaunt it if ya got it, Yardy!


----------



## bum (15/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> Expect to see Hoot launch the night watch from a modest inner city flat shortly.


Despite what you can see out the window, Hoot already reminds Jimmy upon occasion that it is his "apartment".


----------



## Pennywise (15/2/12)

yardy said:


> i got me tits back.


----------



## bum (15/2/12)

Bradley said:


> Well I got electrocuted so I think that means I win.


The tears or the blood?

I've seen three endings but there's more. Buggered if I can find them though.


----------



## Kleiny (15/2/12)

Dont worry about giggle and hoot

What about the worker friends good night song, its gonna give kids night mares.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/2/12)

bum said:


> The tears or the blood?
> 
> I've seen three endings but there's more. Buggered if I can find them though.



I got killed by my radioactive finger


----------



## warra48 (15/2/12)

Bradley said:


> Well I got electrocuted so I think that means I win.




Your middle name is Lazarus ?

If you were electrocuted, you'd be DEAD.

If you're still alive, you merely received an electric shock.

:lol:


----------



## bum (15/2/12)

But he did die. That's how he won.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/2/12)

yardy said:


> i got me tits back.


And on the eighth day, the internet breathed a huge sigh of relief. And AHB looked over all that juggling, and saw that it was very good.


----------



## thelastspud (15/2/12)

bum said:


> The tears or the blood?
> 
> I've seen three endings but there's more. Buggered if I can find them though.



the blood, I'll have another go later


----------



## Clutch (15/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> Not surprising realty seeing that little tart Abi Tucker is doing the voice of _Hootabelle_. Spoils the whole witty interplay and dynamic between Giggle and Hoot in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## petesbrew (16/2/12)

Son's preschool daybook
What's in your backyard?
While other kids come out with a pool, flowers, swings, carrots growing in the garden, he replies with "Cars and Paint"

Fantastic... now I sound like a hillbilly. At least the crates of empties are out of site. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Clutch (16/2/12)

What if you grew hops?
"Tall plants that look funny and have sticky flowers that smell".


----------



## petesbrew (16/2/12)

Clutch said:


> What if you grew hops?
> "Tall plants that look funny and have sticky flowers that smell".


I do have a vine. It only gets attention from the wife though. "You cut down the jasmine and put that in!"


----------



## Pollux (16/2/12)

My daughter was asked at daycare what her daddy does for work. Her response was "He works at the casino taking money off silly people"........


At least she didn't tell people I was a dealer, that could have made for an entertaining conversation.


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/12)

bottulism raises its head everywhere

http://www.theage.com.au/lifestyle/cuisine...0211-1svqy.html
_Can I make my own garlic-infused oil? 
YES and no. Yes, you can take some good extra-virgin olive oil, gently heat it and add crushed garlic. Allow the garlic to infuse the oil for 15 minutes or so, never letting the garlic cook or the oil get hot. You can also add hard-leaf herbs, such as thyme and rosemary. Strain the oil and pour over steamed vegetables. When cool, pour into a jar and keep in the fridge for up to a week. But never take a clove of raw garlic and stuff it into a bottle and cover with oil. This creates an anaerobic or air-free environment - perfect for raising Clostridium botulinum, a bacterium that creates a *botulism*-causing toxin._


----------



## Lecterfan (18/2/12)

Righto. Well that's three pubs in Ballarat I've been kicked out of. I though smuggling in a LC Rogers' would've been more of a friendly suggestion rather than an act of aggression...


----------



## Airgead (18/2/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Righto. Well that's three pubs in Ballarat I've been kicked out of. I though smuggling in a LC Rogers' would've been more of a friendly suggestion rather than an act of aggression...



What's with the poofter drink? VB not good enough fer yer?


----------



## manticle (18/2/12)

I hate smart phones.


----------



## bum (18/2/12)

I like the phones just dandy - I just hate how people won't leave them in their pocket.

Oh? Your game of Words With Friends needs attention? How about you pay attention to your game of Out To Dinner With Friends, douche-nozzle?


----------



## manticle (18/2/12)

Actually I hate touch screens altogether. They are up there with predictive text - never know or do what I actually want but pretend they know what that is better than I do.

Only microsoft word formatting is remotely as annoying.

Hopefully convincing the eager indian guy at shit vodaphone (how do you take over a good network [3] which has good range and reception and make it the crappest ever?) to give me a new sim card for my old, small, fits in one hand and has buttons I can feel and press, handset, very soon.

There is nothing on my stupid galaxy samsung fucknut that has done me any favours since I got it. Piece of shit. I just want a ******* phone, not a walk in lounge room with automatic windows, marshmallow warmer and swedish massage. Wouldn't mind those things if they actually worked but they are elusive promises, whispers of sweet nothings in the night, tender strokes across a thigh that doesn't exist. 

That's the biggest white whine I've had all week.

 

Fast forward to 1:09 and take special note at about 1:42.


----------



## jyo (18/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> I brew in my garage.
> 
> With the door up.
> 
> ...



Where I live my stereo would be missing and some **** would be dragging my brew rig (possible meth lab) down the road.


----------



## Fish13 (18/2/12)

jyo said:


> Where I live my stereo would be missing and some **** would be dragging my brew rig (possible meth lab) down the road.



Lol i am surprised you haven't already been raided!!! and the news headlines saying another deathlab found in armadale.


----------



## browndog (18/2/12)

manticle said:


> Actually I hate touch screens altogether. They are up there with predictive text - never know or do what I actually want but pretend they know what that is better than I do.
> 
> Only microsoft word formatting is remotely as annoying.
> 
> ...





I have this crossword helper app on my galaxy that is awesome. Its the most useful app yet made.


----------



## Fish13 (19/2/12)

don't you hate it when you puick up a bottle of home brew and expect it to be the good shit you brewed last month to find its the dodgy clone you did last year.

fml


----------



## goomboogo (19/2/12)

fish13 said:


> don't you hate it when you puick up a bottle of home brew and expect it to be the good shit you brewed last month to find its the dodgy clone you did last year.
> 
> fml


Why did you clone a dodgy beer?


----------



## yardy (19/2/12)

manticle said:


> Actually I hate touch screens altogether. They are up there with predictive text - never know or do what I actually want but pretend they know what that is better than I do.
> 
> Only microsoft word formatting is remotely as annoying.
> 
> ...




got an N8 that's been a good phone so far, welding and grinding with it in your pocket seems to have had no adverse effects on it, go nokia or go home is my mantra.
well... it's not really my mantra, i've been awake for 23 hours due to just finishing my first night-shift so i'm prone to mantra exaggeration.


----------



## bum (19/2/12)

goomboogo said:


> Why did you clone a dodgy beer?


Hey, man! DSGA is a very popular recipe!


----------



## pk.sax (19/2/12)

Whippee


----------



## jakethedog (19/2/12)

bum said:


> I like the phones just dandy - I just hate how people won't leave them in their pocket.
> 
> Oh? Your game of Words With Friends needs attention? How about you pay attention to your game of Out To Dinner With Friends, douche-nozzle?



Took the wife out for lunch yesterday. I said "gee isn't it nice that we 3 are out for lunch". She got the hint and put the phone away.


----------



## jyo (19/2/12)

practicalfool said:


> Whippee



As in Mr Whippee or are you playing a special game with the wifey?


----------



## marksfish (19/2/12)

jyo said:


> As in Mr Whippee or are you playing a special game with the wifey?




or maybe something kinky with both?


----------



## Fish13 (19/2/12)

goomboogo said:


> Why did you clone a dodgy beer?



was a dodgy lcba clone using an ipa can of goo for the base. i was hoping to pick up jyo's beer that he gave me a recipe for.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/2/12)

Does drinking beer through a straw make you more pissed? Never tried it but just seen a duck at the cricket drinking through a straw and it reminded me of that myth/tale.



Cheers


----------



## manticle (19/2/12)

Makes you slightly more effeminate.

Not that that is a bad thing.

Maybe do a side by side with two ducks, two beers and one straw?


----------



## Clutch (19/2/12)

Fuckin' Nissan spark plugs.


----------



## jyo (19/2/12)

Clutch said:


> Fuckin' Nissan spark plugs.



That could be painful, but we all have our little quirks, brother. Just go with what feels right.


----------



## yardy (19/2/12)

a turd is claiming he's survived for 2 months through the depths of winter, living in his car no less.. on nothing but... snow.


----------



## leiothrix (19/2/12)

as long as they're not plugged into the coil/coil pack though -- that could be lethal


----------



## Fish13 (19/2/12)

yardy said:


> a turd is claiming he's survived for 2 months through the depths of winter, living in his car no less.. on nothing but... snow.



same as the marketing ploy by coors for teh driver who ate frozen beer to survive....


----------



## bum (19/2/12)

Except, you know, different.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/2/12)

Forgot what I was going to post.


----------



## goomboogo (19/2/12)

fish13 said:


> was a dodgy lcba clone using an ipa can of goo for the base. i was hoping to pick up jyo's beer that he gave me a recipe for.


Ah, the Ghandi is a clone of Stalin, type of clone that is popular in these parts.


----------



## manticle (20/2/12)

yardy said:


> a turd is claiming he's survived for 2 months through the depths of winter, living in his car no less.. on nothing but... snow.



If it turns out he really did survive 2 months on snow, you're going to have to offer to suck his willy.

He might say no.

Where will that leave you?


----------



## yardy (20/2/12)

manticle said:


> If it turns out he really did survive 2 months on snow, you're going to have to offer to suck his willy.
> 
> He might say no.
> 
> Where will that leave you?




manticle, always with the gay shit....

perhaps you could get a rib removed and suck your own peen.


----------



## petesbrew (20/2/12)

jakethedog said:


> Took the wife out for lunch yesterday. I said "gee isn't it nice that we 3 are out for lunch". She got the hint and put the phone away.


That's brilliant!


----------



## goomboogo (20/2/12)

Pots and kettles and all that.


----------



## petesbrew (20/2/12)

You know what's awesome? When you drink the last stubby of an awesome APA, then later discovering at least 6 more longnecks of it stashed randomly amongst other bottles.
It was a great summer day for APA, Saison & Belgian Blondes yesterday, and our guests brought over a sixpack of JS Lashes.


----------



## bum (20/2/12)

goomboogo said:


> Pots and kettles and all that.


Being homophobic _proves_ that you're not gay.


----------



## manticle (20/2/12)

yardy said:


> manticle, always with the gay shit....
> 
> perhaps you could get a rib removed and suck your own peen.



Yeah summed me up completely there Yard. Always with the gay shit.

Wouldn't have thought you were the kind of guy to take offence at something that had absolutely no malice in it whatsoever but there you go.

Chill.


----------



## Muggus (20/2/12)

petesbrew said:


> You know what's awesome? When you drink the last stubby of an awesome APA, then later discovering at least 6 more longnecks of it stashed randomly amongst other bottles.
> It was a great summer day for APA, Saison & Belgian Blondes yesterday, and our guests brought over a sixpack of JS Lashes.


This is always great!
Was fortunate to find not just 6 longies, rather a WHOLE CASE of great IPA hiding away in the back of the cellar a few years back. Must've cunningly stashed it away for that reason!


----------



## Dave70 (20/2/12)

Rode to Orange with a mate last weekend via Hill End and Mullion Creek. 
Stayed in town and ate and drank at the hotel Canobolas. 
Coopers pale, Little Creatures and Kilkenny on tap, plus you can get a self cooked steak the size of your head plus couple of jacket spuds and salad bar for 24 bucks.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Pollux (20/2/12)

Dave, I'll have to try those steaks, I had their lunch special the other day and was most shocked/pleased to see LC on tap......


Side note, it's raining again.


----------



## Dave70 (20/2/12)

Pollux said:


> Dave, I'll have to try those steaks, I had their lunch special the other day and was most shocked/pleased to see LC on tap......
> 
> 
> Side note, it's raining again.



I think we had the cattleman's cutlet. About 2" thick of grass fed deliciousness. 

Quite the bustling metropolis is Orange compared to the last time I was there about fifteen years ago.


----------



## Pollux (20/2/12)

Although you would have noticed that nigh on EVERYTHING aside from major supermarkets shuts down on a Sunday arvo.


----------



## Airgead (20/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> Rode to Orange with a mate last weekend via Hill End and Mullion Creek.
> Stayed in town and ate and drank at the hotel Canobolas.
> Coopers pale, Little Creatures and Kilkenny on tap, plus you can get a self cooked steak the size of your head plus couple of jacket spuds and salad bar for 24 bucks.
> 
> Highly recommended.



I do love a country pub self cooked steak. Had a sirloin once in Mudgee that was as thick as it was wide.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Pollux (20/2/12)

Ahhhhh, watching your old workplace being dragged through the mud by one of the most respected managers that ever worked there, in the press, in an open interview............Just an amazing feeling.


----------



## manticle (20/2/12)

Moderation on this forum needs more moderation currently. At least it needs to be more moderate.

Sure make things stay on topic but willy nilly deleting anything and everything that isn't, strictly is getting pretty ******* annoying.

I've never really noticed the moderation on this forum being overbearing up until this point.

At the very least, if you are going to delete a post, delete the other references to said post so some semblance of logic and sense can be made.


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/2/12)

Meta-moderators?


----------



## WarmBeer (20/2/12)

8 minutes to delete my last post, cause I mentioned "deleting posts".

Can they, in good conscience, delete from this post? It IS in the "No Topic Thread" so doesn't need to have anything to do about beer.


----------



## manticle (20/2/12)

This is just a saga now. You wanna buy some pegs Dave?


----------



## WarmBeer (20/2/12)

manticle said:


> This is just a saga now. You wanna buy some pegs Dave?


Nope, don't need pegs. But I've got a good set of spare false teeth, if you're interested.


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/2/12)

Are you coming on to me?


----------



## manticle (20/2/12)

My wife would like to use your toilet.


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/2/12)

Tell her to remember to use the air freshener.


----------



## manticle (20/2/12)




----------



## bradsbrew (20/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> 8 minutes to delete my last post, cause I mentioned "deleting posts".
> 
> Can they, in good conscience, delete from this post? It IS in the "No Topic Thread" so doesn't need to have anything to do about beer.



Can't see why. 



And your right on the 8 minutes. I will aim to improve  .


----------



## bum (20/2/12)

manticle said:


> Sure make things stay on topic but willy nilly deleting anything and everything that isn't, strictly is getting pretty ******* annoying.
> 
> I've never really noticed the moderation on this forum being overbearing up until this point.


Dane mentioned that moderation would increase (implying both frequency and stridency) shortly before the new modships were dollied out. He also said more mods would be coming. Don't expect it to lessen any.

Reading between the lines, I'm expecting a real crackdown on "frivolous" posts once the bullshit "like" system comes in with the new software. 

It is a real shame that few of the other Australian homebrew boards actually talk about beer because this place is about to turn to shit. Just wait for the steady stream of half-interested n00bs and spammers once the Facebook integration is active. Good advice is already needle in a haystack here at the moment.


----------



## manticle (20/2/12)

I was kind of hoping Dane was referring to the spambots and unnecessary shitfighting rather than people making the odd joke.

I've lived my life so far successfully without ever needing a 'like ' button.


----------



## Pennywise (20/2/12)

Vroom vroom, wriiiiirp iiiiirrrrrrxccc

Internet burn outs are fun


----------



## bum (21/2/12)

http://missoula.craigslist.org/muc/2850295503.html


----------



## Dave70 (21/2/12)

bum said:


> http://missoula.craigslist.org/muc/2850295503.html




*
No gigs within 500 yards of schools, parks, or playgrounds.*

Dang. Artimus Pyle, yall aint no bass player boy..


----------



## staggalee (21/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> 8 minutes to delete my last post, cause I mentioned "deleting posts".
> 
> Can they, in good conscience, delete from this post? It IS in the "No Topic Thread" so doesn't need to have anything to do about beer.









"Wot?......someone put a frivolous post in the No Topic section?"
"Right then, I`ll send O`Flaherty`s team over to deal with him!"


----------



## staggalee (21/2/12)

"Stop, you scoundrel."


----------



## raven19 (21/2/12)

manticle said:


> I've lived my life so far successfully without ever needing a 'like ' button.



I like beer.

...

Almost had a group punchup on the bus ride home last night. Some 40 yr old w$%nker would not take his stuff off the seat next to him (in the front of the bus disabled priority area) to allow an elderly woman to sit down. A few of us were ready to throw him off the bus. He tried to kick a man who ended up trying to sit there, etc. such a tool. Bus driver stopped the bus and eventually he moved his 'precious book' to allow someone to sit down.



Made me feel embarrassed to be an aussie and a human being! Ffs some people need to be shot at birth.



This guy was in no way disabled, just a t0sser.

end rant.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/12)

manticle said:


> I've lived my life so far successfully without ever needing a 'like ' button.


As this forum further degenerates, this is more appropriate.


----------



## bum (21/2/12)

http://cdnimg.visualizeus.com/thumbs/21/d5/****,cute,annoying,facebook,funny,nice-21d5330b1634465344d3dc27b4beb6b7_h.jpg


----------



## Pollux (21/2/12)

A raven..........seen that one many times myself. Although normally I would see the punk arse teenager who thinks the world owes him favours or something. Best I ever saw was a fucker sitting on a train testing out his ringtones for about 10minutes straight. This huge dude in a suit walked over, grabbed the phone, tossed it out the window and handed the kid a business card saying "Call me, I'll buy you a new one"..........


----------



## petesbrew (21/2/12)

Aaah The joys of public transport and the inconsiderates who catch it.

Some dickhead kept doing silent but deadly's on the train yesterday. 

And how f'ing hard is it to park your car at the station, and allow another car to fit in behind you? 
Honestly, I'd like to key some repeat offenders, but I'm trying not to be a f###wit.


----------



## Pollux (21/2/12)

And people wonder why I don't do public transport if I can avoid it.


----------



## pk.sax (21/2/12)

Monteiths black, tui's east India pale ale, some golden lager and mac's sassy red yesterday.

Today, tasters from crazy monkey, got a bottle of something Belgian strong flavoured with ambergris (!? Dunno try anything I suppose but better be good for the money, friendly one man bar staff at the brewery in riwaka, even they have had to sub out riwaka hops).


----------



## Muggus (21/2/12)

practicalfool said:


> Today, tasters from crazy monkey, got a bottle of something Belgian strong flavoured with ambergris (!? Dunno try anything I suppose but better be good for the money, friendly one man bar staff at the brewery in riwaka, even they have had to sub out riwaka hops).


Ambergris?
Isn't that whale vomit!?


----------



## 1975sandman (21/2/12)

bum said:


> http://missoula.craigslist.org/muc/2850295503.html




A regular Les Claypool he ain't. :blink:


----------



## marksfish (21/2/12)

Muggus said:


> Ambergris?
> Isn't that whale vomit!?




sperm whale spew iirc, used in high end perfumes and worth more than gold.


----------



## .DJ. (21/2/12)

practicalfool said:


> Monteiths black, *tui's east India pale ale*, some golden lager and mac's sassy red yesterday.



they should have their brewing licence revoked for calling that "beer" an IPA...

:icon_vomit:


----------



## Lecterfan (21/2/12)

This reminds me of what is presented as meaningful and considered discourse in some spaces recently:






Or have I put this in the wrong thread?


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/12)

Lecterfan said:


> This reminds me of what is presented as meaningful and considered discourse in some spaces recently:
> 
> 
> View attachment 52530
> ...


Needs to be changed to "I'm so angry I posted in an internet forum"


----------



## pk.sax (21/2/12)

.DJ. said:


> they should have their brewing licence revoked for calling that "beer" an IPA...
> 
> :icon_vomit:


Couple of things did happen:
The bar staff didn't link 'I want the IPA' to pouring me that one and it was definitely not very pale. Quite ok for a light amber though, nothing wrong with te beer itself.


----------



## thelastspud (21/2/12)

Pollux said:


> Ahhhhh, watching your old workplace being dragged through the mud by one of the most respected managers that ever worked there, in the press, in an open interview............Just an amazing feeling.




Were you just on channel 7 news ?


----------



## Pollux (21/2/12)

Yes, yes I was...........The tat give it away?


----------



## thelastspud (22/2/12)

yeah the tat.

They didn't let you say to much


----------



## Pollux (22/2/12)

Was actually a 40 minute interview. Naturally they cut what works best......


----------



## brettprevans (22/2/12)

Pollux said:


> Was actually a 40 minute interview. Naturally they cut what works best......


and not a AHB plug from you anywhere to be seen  :lol: 

I love it when bastards finally get it.

as a younger bloke I was accused of stealing stock in a bottlo by the hotel manager and the bottlo manager (even though id been a loyal employee for this company for years). I kept pointing out that if I was flogging stock, Id be fiddling with the stocktakle so it didnt show up (9/10 i did the stocktake). They didnt have any evidence and wouldnt listen to me, but couldnt fire me as they had bubkiss. I left shortly afterwards and told them to go shove it in a variety of colourful ways. 

anyways about 6 months later I was talking to a mate who worked in the corporate side of things for that company and I asked about this hotel/bottlo. he told me that they had caught the bottlo manger red handed flogging stock and fiddling the stocktake reports (apparently fiddling pretty poorly as he got caught). it had been going on years. Cops were involved etc. I sent a nice letter to the hotel manager telling him how much of a cock he was and hoped he continued to have luck with his 'masterful knowledge' of who are really the dodgy staff and that it continued into the future.

edit: i think I remember hearing that the hotel manager eventually got the sack for being a shocking hotel manager. that made me warm and fuzzy also


----------



## .DJ. (22/2/12)

Cathy Freeman is the most OVERRATED athlete in the history of Australian sport...


----------



## Malted (22/2/12)

Why do they put prices on items such as $7.98? 

It is going to cost us $8.00, so why not put that as the advertised price?

I think it is a psychological scam. I think subliminally we are seeing the 7 in the price and this affects our purchasing preferences.
I reckon if you had two identical products on the shelf with one at $7.98 and one at $8.02, you would sell a lot more of the 'cheaper' version even though they actually cost the consumer the same amount.


----------



## Airgead (22/2/12)

Malted said:


> Why do they put prices on items such as $7.98?
> 
> It is going to cost us $8.00, so why not put that as the advertised price?
> 
> ...



Got it in one.

There are some other psychological barriers they work on too. Ever noticed how many products cost just under the common note sizes - $9.99... $19.99... $49.99. That way you can hand over a note and feel that its cheaper because you get some change. Or you used to before they dropped the 1c piece. You do see quite a bit at 9:95 now. Same reason. Minimum change from a $10. 

Makes it seem so much cheaper than $10 or worse still $10.01.. that way you have to hand over two pieces of currency to buy it.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bum (22/2/12)

Malted said:


> Why do they put prices on items such as $7.98?
> 
> It is going to cost us $8.00


Only if you're buying one item. Otherwise only the total is rounded up. Even then, only if you're paying cash.

Myself, I rarely do either.


----------



## Pollux (22/2/12)

I think Kmart are onto a winner.....The bulk of their items are in dollar units. If you imagine how much less change they are required to stock as part of this, nationwide they are probably saving a few hundred thousand in coin delivery fees....

I used to do the same when I was running a pub, everything was in units of 50c, which meant I had no need for coins below that in the float.


----------



## Clutch (22/2/12)

Leave is approved, now to plan my US West Coast 2 week brewery trip. (With one flight to Chicago and Delaware)
**** I love my new job.


----------



## Pennywise (22/2/12)

Love him or hate him, or just meh about him, Rudd kinda gave a big **** you today from the bits I saw. Me I don't care much for politics so it was just fun


----------



## manticle (22/2/12)

Just freeing himself up to be more of a hostile, nasty prick probably.

My life will probably still be the same regardless of what they all do.


----------



## Pollux (22/2/12)

Enter Stealth Rudd...............


I sense by the next election we will be choosing between Rudd and Abbott...


----------



## jlm (22/2/12)

manticle said:


> My life will probably still be the same regardless of what they all do.



Correct. Still its exiting when a nation flips a coin......

EDIT:not for me though.


----------



## Lecterfan (22/2/12)

The regression to the mean of Australian politics is why all the interesting contemporary political philosophers are largely talking about other countries (aside some of our more monumental human rights **** ups that plenty of people will champion as our highlights so I'll let that go in this particular space).

Looking for a movie to switch off the brain and enjoy? Try Bronson. This is my second time watching it after becoming despondent by the fact that all these channels still provide nothing to watch and that I am too lazy (and drunk) tonight to bother working anymore on my honours thesis.

The tale of a run of the mill 1970's English sociopath who decides that the only way to make a name for himself is to become England's most violent criminal. But not made in a completely mainstream, sensational, obvious way.


----------



## bum (22/2/12)

Vanishing Point for me.


----------



## marksfish (22/2/12)

Pollux said:


> Enter Stealth Rudd...............
> 
> 
> I sense by the next election we will be choosing between Rudd and Abbott...




i dont think abbott will be leader by the next election as he is even less popular than gillard, and given that pollies are rated lower than snake oil salesmen on trustworthyness, gawd help us.


----------



## Cocko (22/2/12)

I am not enrolled to vote.

So, basically, I blame you c\/nts for this current problem in the government...


..that means **** all to me.

Carry on.


----------



## bum (22/2/12)

Cocko said:


> I am not enrolled to vote.
> 
> So, basically, I blame you c\/nts for this current problem in the government...
> 
> ...


Since when have you been able to post on the internet from prison?


----------



## manticle (22/2/12)

Cocko is only 16, Bum. He doesn't have to enrol to vote yet.


----------



## Cocko (22/2/12)

bum said:


> Since when have you been able to post on the internet from prison?



No penalty in not enrolling.

Penalty is if you do enroll and don't vote.

Crazy government with their kooky rules!


----------



## Lecterfan (22/2/12)

bum said:


> Vanishing Point for me.



Kowalski!

There's a lot of Max in that movie also.


----------



## bum (22/2/12)

manticle said:


> Cocko is only 16, Bum. He doesn't have to enrol to vote yet.


Explains so very much.



Cocko said:


> No penalty in not enrolling.


Not actually true. The AEC can prosecute for non-enrolment - they just don't.


----------



## Cocko (22/2/12)

bum said:


> Not actually true. The AEC can prosecute for non-enrolment - they just don't.



No they can't.


----------



## bum (22/2/12)

Cocko said:


> No they can't.


http://www.vec.vic.gov.au/Enrol/default.html#8

I can't be arsed doing a proper search(ffs) but if I recall correctly the oft quoted Electoral Act of 1908 (or was it 1912? VCE Legal Studies was a very long time ago now) that offered that protection you talk about was replaced by the Electoral Act of 1997. A quick ctrl+f of that document can find no mention of such protection any more. Google tells me that the AEC believe they have the right to do so (and also claim to know who almost every non-enrolled person is) and also that the VEC have actually done so.

But, yeah, I'm not suggesting you should be worried.

[EDIT: added words and stuff]


----------



## tavas (22/2/12)

Costello for PM, Abbott as deputy.

if we're going to be run by a bunch of clowns we may as well make it official.

Rove and 7PM project must be crying in their milk now Ruddy has gone.


----------



## bum (22/2/12)

He hasn't gone. He's making a move to get the big job back.

But there's a thread for this already. Do a search, guise!


----------



## browndog (22/2/12)

bum said:


> Vanishing Point for me.




Classic movie. 1979, 4th form back in those days. Sport cancelled due to rain, 800 highschool boys in the hall to watch a movie instead. Naked girl on a motorbike....mass euphoria from students, a priceless moment.


----------



## Fish13 (23/2/12)

wifey gave birth tonight, the girl found her own way out... the boy needed some prodding


----------



## Pennywise (23/2/12)

Congrats fish13


----------



## WarmBeer (23/2/12)




----------



## Dave70 (23/2/12)

That's double awesome fish.

Have they found a way to synchronise babies sleep and feed times yet? You should look into it..


----------



## petesbrew (23/2/12)

Pollux said:


> I think Kmart are onto a winner.....The bulk of their items are in dollar units. If you imagine how much less change they are required to stock as part of this, nationwide they are probably saving a few hundred thousand in coin delivery fees....
> 
> I used to do the same when I was running a pub, everything was in units of 50c, which meant I had no need for coins below that in the float.


Too bad they're mainly selling shit these days.
Used to work there in high school, it's amazing how over the years it's morphed into an oversized $2 shop.


----------



## bum (23/2/12)

WTF, WarmBeer? Lulu was AMAZING!


----------



## petesbrew (23/2/12)

Congrats fish! :beer: 
Time to brew a dubbel in celebration.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/2/12)

Congrats fish.

WB (not the same but it cracks me up everytime):


----------



## drew9242 (23/2/12)

Congrats Fish. All the best with the double trouble. :beer:


----------



## Dave70 (23/2/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Congrats fish.
> 
> WB (not the same but it cracks me up everytime):
> 
> View attachment 52552



You may also find this amusing.


----------



## raven19 (23/2/12)

fish13 said:


> wifey gave birth tonight, the girl found her own way out... the boy needed some prodding



Mate you have done well with your avatar choice - doppelganger indeed!

And a double congrats on the births!!!!


----------



## Fents (23/2/12)

congrats fish! big win.


----------



## pk.sax (23/2/12)

Gratz fish.

Unawares, I celebrated with a monteith's Celtic red. Very nice drop.

PS: I'd like to run over the bitch was on the next table giving us dirt looks for bringing into a pub a small pack and hiking jackets in a glacier sports/hiking town. Get some or leave me alone, it's not for hire bitch.


----------



## Fish13 (23/2/12)

thanks guys! about to take the girls to meet them


----------



## Lecterfan (23/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> You may also find this amusing.




:lol: 

I love the smooth jazz Enter sandman also. Almost as much as I love Behemoth's Radio Disney version of Demigod.


----------



## Pennywise (23/2/12)

My sleeve is getting done soon, can't wait for the pain


----------



## manticle (23/2/12)

hipster


----------



## Dave70 (24/2/12)

manticle said:


> hipster



Yeah. I hate it when the lines get blurred.
What happened to the days when only sailors and bikers had ink?


----------



## Malted (24/2/12)

manticle said:


> hipster


No no no






h34r:


----------



## Dave70 (24/2/12)

I hold Kings Of Leon partly responsible for this sub-culture.


----------



## bum (24/2/12)

Well, you shouldn't. There is absolutely no correlation between having Kings of Leon in your music collection and being a hipster.


----------



## Dave70 (24/2/12)

bum said:


> Well, you shouldn't. There is absolutely no correlation between having Kings of Leon in your music collection and being a hipster.




Maby not - but you're on the spectrum. 
Just take a look at Nathan Followill will ya. Simply a more cutesie pie version of J Mascis.


----------



## bum (24/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> Maby not - but you're on the spectrum.


Absolutely not. Corporate rock and hipsters are like one item and another item that is really disparate in nature.


----------



## Dave70 (24/2/12)

bum said:


> Absolutely not. Corporate rock and hipsters are like one item and another item that is really disparate in nature.



When did they go corporate? They don't really fit the mould. Guess that's what winning a Brit award will do to public perception.


..do you wear a beard?...


----------



## bconnery (24/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> When did they go corporate?


Partway through their second album, or definitely by their third. 
I still love the first album though. 

In no way could anyone describe me as a hipster.


----------



## Dave70 (24/2/12)

bconnery said:


> Partway through their second album, or definitely by their third.



I tend to favor the corporate rock definition as commercially successful, critically shit canned. Like VB..
Kings of Leon are a good band, always have been. Clearly they're musicians first rather than unit shifters or business men. 
They produce a good product and they've every right to get paid handsomely and bang groupies until their dicks are tender and inflamed, without the accusation of being corporate leveled at them.


----------



## Muggus (24/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> They produce a good product and they've every right to get paid handsomely and bang groupies until their dicks are tender and inflamed, without the accusation of being corporate leveled at them.


So if I grow a hipster beard and form a band, this will happen yeah?


----------



## Lecterfan (24/2/12)

I don't know the kings of leon, and frankly don't intend to change that situation, but I'm struggling to find the link between them and sleeve tattoos precisely (admittedly this thread is the free association of a mass consciousness).

Also, in Ballarat, although moreso in other regional centres that I frequent, tattoos, tattooists and the majority of the culture is still very much biker affiliated (for better or worse).

As an aside, I don't begrudge any muso to play the music they want, as long as they authentically* feel/mean the music they play.


*A huge word, I guess I mean it in an existential sense...art/music (I don't consider them synonymous) as expression of self is one thing (regardless of who wrote it...the MSO don't have a long list of original compositions!), art/music with the intention of becoming famous and revered for superficial (in the non value-laden sense of them term) reasons doesn't count - that is still a valid past time, but I think although the physical actions may be the same, the intent and thus meaning behind the actions is drastically altered.

6-10 more beers I'll be a really dull c*nt to talk to.


----------



## Dave70 (24/2/12)

Muggus said:


> So if I grow a hipster beard and form a band, this will happen yeah?



Oh yeah. Until Jagger got his act together, it was all fat necked mooters from the grubby streets of Kent.

Post beard - nubile supermodels from the catwalks of Europe.


----------



## Malted (24/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> Oh yeah. Until Jagger got his act together, it was all fat necked mooters from the grubby streets of Kent.
> 
> Post beard - nubile supermodels from the catwalks of Europe.


Wouldn't it be easier and/or quicker to use your tatooed sleeve to shake a can of catfood at the catwalk?


----------



## Pennywise (24/2/12)

The ignition barrel on my Commo shat itself today, wasn't fun trying to fix it in this heat, even then, it was only temporary


----------



## manticle (24/2/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I don't know the kings of leon, and frankly don't intend to change that situation, but I'm struggling to find the link between them and sleeve tattoos precisely (admittedly this thread is the free association of a mass consciousness).
> 
> Also, in Ballarat, although moreso in other regional centres that I frequent, tattoos, tattooists and the majority of the culture is still very much biker affiliated (for better or worse).
> 
> ...



Hipster is one sleeve (usually left) completed in one session at the age of 23 (probably with an anaesthetic), skinny, glasses and a bit of stubble, single speed bike, self consciously ironic and arrogant about everything. May be seen at art openings and working behind bars in the CBD.

I don't think you have them in the country yet and for that, you may thank whoever and whatever you choose.


----------



## peaky (24/2/12)

Tattoos have been around a lot longer than sailors, bikers and hipsters. Although some of the ancient cultures probably had their own versions of hipsters


----------



## pk.sax (24/2/12)

Some brewery/pub in queenstown with (dux-lex) or something similar.







6.5% strong pale ale. Quite nice. Great caramel flavour with a decent whack of bitterness in the background, not IPA strength bitterness. Hop flavour was there, quite present too but I couldn't place it. Perhaps c hops in there.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/2/12)

peakydh said:


> Tattoos have been around a lot longer than sailors, bikers and hipsters. Although some of the ancient cultures probably had their own versions of hipsters



So in declaring all Briton under the rule of the Pendragon prior to the wild rule of the saxon hordes the blue dragon tattoos of Uther were merely a sign of his undying devotion to mid paced melancholy rock? 

(Based on Bernard Cornwell and a sense of humour, not any kind of peer reviewed factual bullshit that the epistemological empiricists seem to cling to)...


----------



## manticle (24/2/12)

peakydh said:


> Tattoos have been around a lot longer than sailors, bikers and hipsters. Although some of the ancient cultures probably had their own versions of hipsters



Absolutely. I was calling Pennywise a hipster because I know he's not one.

That self conscious irony would make me a hipster because I am skinny and I do have tatts but I also ride a multispeed bike.


----------



## bum (24/2/12)

manticle said:


> but I also ride a multispeed bike.


I suppose you did so while everyone else started riding fixed-gear?


----------



## Lecterfan (24/2/12)

My next tattoo is of a multi-speed rider trying to shunt up Mt Macedon on a fixed speed. With lots of demons and skulls and shit shaded in the background.


----------



## manticle (24/2/12)

I thought gears were the way of the future back when I was in year 7. I take a long time to change my mind about stuff.

Irony (ooh) is that my multi speed bike is actually single currently because the gear cable snapped while I was in top gear a couple of months ago. Haven't been able to fix it so iam an inner city dwelling, tattooed, skinny guy who hangs around art shit all the time.

Me=hipster.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/2/12)

Wish I could come up with a witty "stuck in Top Gear" post...but alas, far too drunk...


----------



## Malted (24/2/12)

manticle said:


> Haven't been able to fix it so iam an inner city dwelling, tattooed, skinny guy who hangs around art shit all the time.



Haven't met you but if your avatar is anything to go by, you're not skinny. 
h34r:


----------



## manticle (25/2/12)

Here's another shot of me at a party recently






me as an elegant Victorian gentleman:






Me as a pirate:






and me at Christmas time:






Hopefully you can see I retain my youthful figure.


----------



## goomboogo (25/2/12)

Malted said:


> Haven't met you but if your avatar is anything to go by, you're not skinny.
> h34r:



Malted, I like your spectacles.


----------



## bum (25/2/12)

Who said that?


----------



## pk.sax (25/2/12)

Lol, I'm skinny but no tatts and ride a fixie, borderline hipster lovin it on the fence.
I also drive a diesel guzzling truck to even out my karma, don't wanna leave with too much credit - who knows, the other side might be a sham.


----------



## Muggus (25/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> The ignition barrel on my Commo shat itself today, wasn't fun trying to fix it in this heat, even then, it was only temporary


No bloody way. Must've been "World Commodore Fuckup Day", and I wasn't informed.

The battery in my key died and basically meant my car was immobilised, until I overrided it, which is a rather boring 45 min wait...

Luckily they can replace and reprogram keys at the locksmith pretty cheaply, so the shitty old VS lives to fight another day!


----------



## Pennywise (25/2/12)

300 bucks it's gonna cost me, so for a $70 part they're charging me 230 to fit it. It'll take an hour. **** me, I'm opening up a my own mechanics


----------



## bradsbrew (25/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> 300 bucks it's gonna cost me, so for a $70 part they're charging me 230 to fit it. It'll take an hour. **** me, I'm opening up a my own mechanics


Mechanics earn fuckall, to charge that amount you need to call yourself a technician.


----------



## Malted (25/2/12)

goomboogo said:


> Malted, I like your spectacles.



Yes I too retain my youthful figure.


----------



## Dave70 (25/2/12)

In between hop additions this arvo I put some saaz pellets in my beer. Did **** all. Except waste pellets.
I love being half cut and watching the sunset through the trees here. 
I should take a photograph or something.

MacGowan and Lemmy are like my canary's in the coal mine.
Die hard cuntz.


----------



## Lecterfan (25/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> In between hop additions this arvo I put some saaz pellets in my beer. Did **** all. Except waste pellets.
> I love being half cut and watching the sunset through the trees here.
> I should take a photograph or something.
> 
> ...



"Like"


----------



## Fish13 (25/2/12)

i need an intervention. south west brewers heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp


----------



## WarmBeer (25/2/12)

manticle said:


> iam an inner city dwelling, tattooed, skinny guy who hangs around art shit all the time.


Eat more donuts.
Problem solved.


----------



## manticle (25/2/12)

My main problem is actually whether or not I should get my teeth fixed.

before:






After






OR before before:


----------



## WarmBeer (25/2/12)

manticle said:


> My main problem is actually whether or not I should get my teeth fixed.
> 
> before:
> 
> ...


That first one. I'm in love.we


----------



## manticle (25/2/12)

We.


----------



## bum (26/2/12)

Oui.


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

Avec un petit piece du poisson pour moi non ca va escaveche ce soir?


----------



## bum (26/2/12)

Yoplait!


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

Yo.


----------



## Fish13 (26/2/12)

just spent the last 4 hours at the ED with the eldest after her and middle child decided to fight in the shower. abi lost and a broken collarbone is her prize.


----------



## bum (26/2/12)

manticle said:


> Yo.


Word.


----------



## Malted (26/2/12)

manticle said:


> Yo.





bum said:


> Word.







*"WASSUP"*
​


----------



## petesbrew (26/2/12)

Cooked a beercan chicken last night on the bbq.
You know that moment when you bite into it, and you realise a bbq chook from woolies is cheaper, easier and tastier?

Well, I can finally tick it off the "to do" list.


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

There are some family members of mine I won't mind if I don't speak to again.


----------



## leiothrix (26/2/12)

petesbrew said:


> Cooked a beercan chicken last night on the bbq.
> You know that moment when you bite into it, and you realise a bbq chook from woolies is cheaper, easier and tastier?
> 
> Well, I can finally tick it off the "to do" list.



Tastier? You're doing something wrong.

Nothing pre-made is tastier than something you (well, I anyway) can do your(my)self.

That includes fancy restaurant food too. I may be too lazy to make it, but could still do it better. A bit subjective perhaps, but most people don't seem to like flavor, and chefs cook to that standard.


----------



## bum (26/2/12)

manticle said:


> There are some family members of mine I won't mind if I don't speak to again.


Same. Had a pretty fucked year so far due to the exploits of one family member. It looks as though the difficult situation may come to and end at the end of the week and, if so, she'll be told to consider me dead as I will her.



leiothrix said:


> Tastier? You're doing something wrong.


But the supermarket ones smell amazing while you're walking around the deli section. Bland as shit when you get them home though.

As for the beer can method - quarter up a couple of lemons instead and you're way in front.


----------



## Pennywise (26/2/12)

Malted said:


> *"WASSUP"*
> ​


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

bum said:


> Same. Had a pretty fucked year so far due to the exploits of one family member. It looks as though the difficult situation may come to and end at the end of the week and, if so, she'll be told to consider me dead as I will her.



Imagine if you could just take them back to the shop and say " this one's no good. I'd like a replacement please".


----------



## bum (26/2/12)

I'd say that I'd prefer a refund to a replacement as it isn't worth the risk of another faulty unit but this one isn't worth a pinch anyway.


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

I'm sorry sir, we don't offer refunds but we can give you a credit in the shop if you would like?


----------



## bum (26/2/12)

Anyone want a credit voucher from Fuckwits R Us? 

In other news, a hop tea is not a suitable replacement for a beer but it is more pleasant than I expected.


----------



## pk.sax (26/2/12)

Harringtons ESB last night, bloody awesome. Here is a pic of what the shelf in the supermarket looked like.






And craft beer is so cheap here, a LC equivalent beer would be 12-13 kiwi pesos in the supermarket, guessing even cheaper in a liquor store and I've been buyin in tourist towns and out in the woods where in Australia you'd be lucky to get anything other than vb and xxxx and maybe coopers.


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

February is over in a few days.

A kitten is for life!


----------



## bum (26/2/12)

Not about February but my dry period should end March second. Planning on destroying Biero with the missus but we'll see.

As for the kitten, this fucked situation is even effecting my beloved cat, Biscuit. Said family member really is having a crack at ruining everything that is important to me.

[/vague Facebooking]


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

People who **** with your cat deserve everything they get.

Good luck with it (and getting through till March)


----------



## petesbrew (27/2/12)

leiothrix said:


> Tastier? You're doing something wrong.
> 
> Nothing pre-made is tastier than something you (well, I anyway) can do your(my)self.
> 
> That includes fancy restaurant food too. I may be too lazy to make it, but could still do it better. A bit subjective perhaps, but most people don't seem to like flavor, and chefs cook to that standard.






bum said:


> Same. Had a pretty fucked year so far due to the exploits of one family member. It looks as though the difficult situation may come to and end at the end of the week and, if so, she'll be told to consider me dead as I will her.
> 
> 
> But the supermarket ones smell amazing while you're walking around the deli section. Bland as shit when you get them home though.
> ...


Yeah I did the lemon wedges. Look it was nice and tender, just a bit bland.
Got some leftovers in a salad today, so hopefully the flavours just need time to meld.
I still like the woolies chooks though.


----------



## petesbrew (27/2/12)

SWMBO was talking with one of her old school friends last week, she was complaining(or boasting) that her husband collects pinball machines, and recently sent one interstate for an overhaul that is costing a few thousand.
I don't know how she thought that I spent a lot on brewing, as I'm doing it the cheapskate way (and completely envious of everyone here with big brewrigs  ) but this has given me more ammunition for future purchases.... yet another win for homebrewing. :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (27/2/12)

bum said:


> ... my beloved cat, Biscuit.


Named after the foodstuff, or the grain?


----------



## bum (27/2/12)

Neither. She was farting a lot when we were trying to think of a name and I called her "air biscuit". 

True story.


----------



## brettprevans (29/2/12)

practicalfool said:


> Harringtons ESB last night, bloody awesome. Here is a pic of what the shelf in the supermarket looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liiks like a newworld supermarket. Fkn awsone isnt it


----------



## Fents (29/2/12)

29th Feb! Febfast see you later! piss on tonight fo' sure!


----------



## jlm (29/2/12)

Smoked almonds, I love you in ways words can't describe. If only schlenkerla were more readily available down here........


----------



## raven19 (29/2/12)

Looks like my micromatic regulator is working again following a service and replacement of the seals. Thankyou Jebus!

Win!!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (1/3/12)

30 minutes in line for fuel at 9pm. The end of the world is upon us, people. Jerry cans coming out of people's arses.


----------



## Fish13 (1/3/12)

love the scare tatics of 1.50 fuel. still playing a 1.37 down here


----------



## Dave70 (1/3/12)

There's every possibility that the next 24 - 48 hours will see my neighbours and I isolated from convenience by way of flooding. If the Hawkesbury hits 15m, it's around a 3 day wait according to some older locals who've been there, done that.
The first thing I thought of was to ensure my beer supply was sound. The weight of the one remaining keg means I need to bolster supplies. 
Funny how a man's mind works at times..


----------



## drew9242 (1/3/12)

fish13 said:


> love the scare tatics of 1.50 fuel. still playing a 1.37 down here



I have been paying $1.52 for fuel for the past 3 months. Should stay like that for at least another week. Servo worker can't be fagged changing the sign.


----------



## petesbrew (1/3/12)

It's hard staying motivated.


----------



## Pennywise (1/3/12)

Even harder getting there


----------



## raven19 (1/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> There's every possibility that the next 24 - 48 hours will see my neighbours and I isolated from convenience by way of flooding. If the Hawkesbury hits 15m, it's around a 3 day wait according to some older locals who've been there, done that.
> The first thing I thought of was to ensure my beer supply was sound. The weight of the one remaining keg means I need to bolster supplies.
> Funny how a man's mind works at times..



Hoping all our brewing brothers and sisters are safe and well stocked in beers during this next round of floods!

You could get a low OG bitter down today, big pitch of 1469 yeast and be drinking it inside 5 days worst case mate!!!


----------



## bum (1/3/12)

Best of luck with it, Dave (and anyone else liekly to be effected.

Trying hard not to post about speedie in that thread where the guy is asking for advice on setting up a 400L rig.


----------



## Malted (1/3/12)

bum said:


> Trying hard not to post about speedie in that thread where the guy is asking for advice on setting up a 400L rig.




By your own admission, we know you want to...


----------



## petesbrew (1/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> There's every possibility that the next 24 - 48 hours will see my neighbours and I isolated from convenience by way of flooding. If the Hawkesbury hits 15m, it's around a 3 day wait according to some older locals who've been there, done that.
> The first thing I thought of was to ensure my beer supply was sound. The weight of the one remaining keg means I need to bolster supplies.
> Funny how a man's mind works at times..


Yeah man, all the best. Keep safe.
Hopefully you've got some cask conditioned english ales in case the power gets cut.


----------



## Pennywise (1/3/12)

Hmmm, that awkward moment when you go to open a mack's beer and the ring comes of with out the cap. And it takes you a moment to think of the bottle opener because you were so not expecting to need it. Guess a pint and a bit of the scotch ale before hand will do that to ya


----------



## bigandhairy (1/3/12)

Are all microbioligists fuckheads, or just some???


----------



## jyo (1/3/12)

bigandhairy said:


> Are all microbioligists fuckheads, or just some???



Just some, mate. Maybe even just one.


----------



## Cocko (1/3/12)

jyo said:


> Sorry, I am busy being an absolute hom so can not comment.



Hom.


----------



## Northside Novice (1/3/12)

How FUKT are wipper snippers ?!?!!!


----------



## Cocko (1/3/12)

northside novice said:


> How FUKT are wipper snippers ?!?!!!



Whipper snippers - are rad!

Its winding them that can eat a bowl of dick!


I wanted to launch a sport, call 'Grizzly snipping'

Basically you go up into the woods where grizzly bears live with a whipper snipper.

Sneak up on a bear, You use the the whipper snipper to shave their hair.

Most weight of hair Snipped/by weight wins.

Mauled to death - out.

Could be cool.....







Edit: For a winning point, you shave/snip the bear like a trimmed poodle style, no mauling - win.


----------



## Fish13 (2/3/12)

gee jyo if you dont see nev soon he will hand you a empty bottle.


----------



## jyo (2/3/12)

Cocko said:


> Whipper snippers - are rad!
> 
> Its winding them that can eat a bowl of dick!



What's wrong with bowls of dick? Homoidophobe.



fish13 said:


> gee jyo if you dont see nev soon he will hand you a empty bottle.



Haha, I'm up there this weekend, mate. Looking forward to sampling your wares...


----------



## Malted (2/3/12)

Cocko said:


> I wanted to launch a sport, call 'Grizzly snipping'
> 
> Basically you go up into the woods where grizzly bears live with a whipper snipper.
> 
> ...


Nah, been there done that.




Why don't you try something difficult?


----------



## bum (2/3/12)

Well, it is a happy day at Casa de Bum. Today ends what has easily been the most difficult period of my life.

*WARNING: Emo spleen venting of epic proportions from this point on. Feel free to ignore all of it. No real reason for you to read it, I just need to purge.*

When my wife and I returned home from our trip to see her family in the US in the middle of December, we arrived to discover that DHS had removed my niece (2 months) and nephew (2 years) from my sister due to drug abuse. First thing we did was to put our hands up to take the kids. So we go to an out of session court hearing and I am granted legal custody of both kids. DHS told us it would only be until a court date on Jan 9 when the kids would be returned. A few days before the court date they tell us "Oh, what we actually meant was that we're going to ask for a 3 month order. Then the kids can go back". At court my sister's lawyer convinces her that she shouldn't accept the order and she'll get the kids back sooner if she fights it. A new court date is set for early February. A week before this court date DHS tell me they think a magistrate will send the kids home so they won't contest it. But they do - they ask for 3 months again. No agreement is reached and another court date is set for March 1st. Leading up to the court date DHS are pursuing the matter very aggressively - talking about making the court date 2 days and talking about calling witnesses, etc. Two days prior they fold for no reason and say they'll send the kids back at court. I do not get excited, "I will believe it when it happens", says I. So court was yesterday, my sister was granted custody again and I've just dropped them home.

Through this period, I've had to allow my sister to visit with the kids. This access has to be supervised. By me. Which means I have to look at that stupid fuckface's stupid, fucked face on a nearly daily basis (well, should have been daily, she got here maybe 3/4 of the time). All the while having to be cordial for the sake of the older boy. Not easy.

I can't quite work out why, but everyone I know completely disappeared during this time. This has been very problematic for me. Most of my mates have kids - they should know how hard it must be to have two kids dumped in your lap like this. Surprisingly, family has also been very quiet through this period (my mum excluded, she's been around a lot of afternoons to help me out which has been great). It has been very difficult for us to go through this almost entirely without support. I'm reasonably close to just cutting them off completely.

The boy has pre-existing behavioural issues. Exacerbated by this situation (being away from his mum and not understanding why) and also having borne witness to the 5 days she spent off her guts on ice and speed (didn't sleep the whole time and ended up seeing demons coming for the kids). So basically he screams (angry screams, not the normal 2yo shit) his guts out all day and wakes up with night-terrors (screaming, naturally) a minimum of 4 times a night but often up to every 40 minutes - ALL ******* NIGHT. He could barely speak when he arrived - we have worked on that and he has almost caught up to where he should be.

The girl is hideous to feed. A quick bottle takes 40 minutes. She just screams and squirms while taking a feed for up to an hour and a half. All the while there's a 2yo to manage as well. When she got here she would wake as often as every 2 hours overnight. We managed to train her to sleep through fairly quickly, thankfully, but not before my wife's boss had to pull her aside and tell her she had to get more sleep (the unspoken "or else" was deafening). So she spent a while sleeping in the loungeroom - which neither of us enjoyed.

Since I've mentioned my wife's job above, now seems like a good point to mention that she is the breadwinner of the household. As such, I've been "Mum" through all of this. The wife was very helpful/supportive but at the end of the day 80% of the job fell to me. Which sucked. I haven't slept longer than 4 hours once since last year - and that was a rare occurrence.

The whole time this has been going on it has been looking like I would have to defer a semester at uni. I am not really in a position to be taking longer to complete my studies (I'm 35 and the clock is ticking, you know?). Through the whole thing I am getting a lot of pressure from a lot of people to get the kids put in foster care so I can go back to uni (in some cases, this is the only form of contact I have had with them during this period). The whole reason we put our hand up in the first place is to keep the kids out of foster care (nothing against foster carers, just that it is widely recognised that the temporal nature of foster care is not great for kids). Thankfully I'm able to go back now.

Speaking of uni, due to a very heavy course load I had been unable to brew last year since late July. While we were in The States I was formulating the recipes for all the brews I was going to madly put down until uni went back. This shit happens and I suddenly find myself with neither the time nor energy to brew. Add to this the fact that I'm not comfortable with getting up to the kids half-cut so I haven't had a drink since last year.

This shall be remedied posthaste!


----------



## pk.sax (2/3/12)

Hooray


----------



## pk.sax (2/3/12)

In other news ----






Next challenge, get this kilo of super freshly packed hops through customs 
Also managed to grab kohatu and wai-ti.


----------



## warra48 (2/3/12)

bum said:


> I just need to purge



There, I read it all. Hope you feel better for purging, and that you get your problems sorted soon.

With all due respects to individual public servants, the real job of the Public Service is to make work for the Public Service, to ensure their continued employment. Everything else is subservient to that objective. Once we realise that, everything they do becomes easy to understand.


----------



## thelastspud (2/3/12)

bum said:


> *WARNING: Emo spleen venting of epic proportions from this point on. Feel free to ignore all of it. No real reason for you to read it, I just need to purge.*



Well done for taking it all on. 

Hope your sister is better and it doesn't happen again.


----------



## browndog (2/3/12)

Well done Bum, you have my admiration for doing what you did for those two kids, hopefully their mum will get her shit together hey.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Pennywise (2/3/12)

Hopefully she already has, taking the kids back an all. Onya bum you're a good man for what you did


----------



## mccuaigm (2/3/12)

I gotta agree with everyone on that Bum, nice work, the kids are lucky to have such a caring uncle & I applaud your commitment & sense of family mate.


----------



## Lecterfan (2/3/12)

While I don't want to sound like the heartless prick who takes this thread in a different direction (and of course kudos Bum, I also read the entire piece...what people forget in their argument about how we are all doomed is that in fact people in general _aren't_ shit, but rather people are malleable and respond to social and cultural and bio-physio-psychological forces in various ways...the trick is finding the one the works best for everyone, and if we think a liberal [in the proper sense, not the name-of-a-party-sense] property-owning unbridled capitalistic representative-democracy is the answer then we have perhaps not quite asked the right question, but acts such as yours demonstrate that there are plenty of people in the world willing to do more than their share, in fact I'll wager there are good doing good things all over the world right now but they aren't newsworthy so we forget about them)....

...political philosophy aside...


...and aside from things being "to good" to be true...

...has anyone noticed that in the foreward to Gordon Strong's _Brewing Better Beer_ the "standing on the shoulders of giants" quote famously made by Isaac Newton is attributed to Einstein?

I hope the book does better with its brewing advice than with its philosopher/scientist references...


----------



## raven19 (2/3/12)

Bum copping the govt's bum steer? (all puns intended).

Stay positive fella, and I tip my drink to thee and wish you well and a speedy (no not speedie) resolution to the situation.


----------



## jlm (2/3/12)

Well I for one am sick of more of this anti-meth propaganda. I mean, just the other day I beat up four dudes and a labrador at the shops, and I'd been up for three days mind you, something I couldn't have achieved if I were not high. Look, later on I felt bad about the blind dude but his dog was looking at me like that so what are you going to do? 
Seriously though, I was a functioning addict for many years and saw a lot of really bad, bad shit caused from that drug, if I have one major regret in life its not stepping in and doing things like you've done when I could have if I cared a bit less about getting on at the time. Kudos.


----------



## bum (2/3/12)

Good on you for sorting your shit, jlm. I haven't experienced it first hand but I have seen how hard it is for people to get past that sort of thing (not including my current circumstances).



Lecterfan said:


> what people forget in their argument about how we are all doomed is that in fact people in general _aren't_ shit...[snip]...in fact I'll wager there are good doing good things all over the world right now but they aren't newsworthy so we forget about them)....


I agree very much with the second part but only with the caveat that we accept that a large number of these kind acts are attempts to counter some dick's dicketry.

I feel a bit silly saying thanks for the things some of you have said (I mean, what else was I going to do, you know?) but I will say I do appreciate the kind words.


----------



## argon (2/3/12)

bum said:


> I feel a bit silly saying thanks for the things some of you have said (I mean, what else was I going to do, you know?) but I will say I do appreciate the kind words.



That's when you know you've got a moral compass set in the right direction... When you consider the actions you've taken are not an option, just what anyone would do. When in reality not everyone would take that path.

Kudos mate.

Edit: and with 2 boys, one 6 months and the other 2 and a half of my own, I completely understand what you've been through and appreciate what you've done for those kids.


----------



## Cocko (2/3/12)

bum said:


> but I will say I do appreciate the kind words.



Here..

Kinds words.

Legend.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## TasChris (2/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> ...has anyone noticed that in the foreward to Gordon Strong's _Brewing Better Beer_ the "standing on the shoulders of giants" quote famously made by Isaac Newton is attributed to Einstein?
> 
> I hope the book does better with its brewing advice than with its philosopher/scientist references...


and the quote is reputed to be a slap in the face to Robert Hooke, a fellow scientist, who was a hunchback dwarf who dared to be critical of Newton's work, so the giant jibe is meant to be aimed at him...apparently Newton was just another genius grade arsewhipe. Or so the story goes.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## TasChris (2/3/12)

argon said:


> That's when you know you've got a moral compass set in the right direction... When you consider the actions you've taken are not an option, just what anyone would do. When in reality not everyone would take that path.
> 
> Kudos mate.
> 
> Edit: and with 2 boys, one 6 months and the other 2 and a half of my own, I completely understand what you've been through and appreciate what you've done for those kids.


Well said..+1


----------



## argon (2/3/12)

argon said:


> just got canned from my job.


Well on lighter note, accepted a job offer today to join a practice at a much more highly regarded practice for 12k more than what I was on at a dead-end workplace, that for all I care can run themselves into the ground. 

Best thing that ever happened? Too soon to tell, but things are looking good.


----------



## bum (2/3/12)

Shit hot, argon. Nicely done.


----------



## Lecterfan (2/3/12)

bum said:


> I agree very much with the second part but only with the caveat that we accept that a large number of these kind acts are attempts to counter some dick's dicketry.



Very true, but the dicketry itself often arises from the first part of my argument. I think defending against dicketry is intrinsic, dicketry itself is largely extrinsically influenced. Regardless....



TasChris said:


> and the quote is reputed to be a slap in the face to Robert Hooke, a fellow scientist, who was a hunchback dwarf who dared to be critical of Newton's work, so the giant jibe is meant to be aimed at him...apparently Newton was just another genius grade arsewhipe. Or so the story goes.
> Cheers
> Chris



...doesn't make the use of the quote in Strong's book any more accurate (or less inaccurate!)....

Nice work Argon!

Wish I had something inspirational to add...I did brew a half decent saison...not really comparable though...


----------



## browndog (2/3/12)

argon said:


> Well on lighter note, accepted a job offer today to join a practice at a much more highly regarded practice for 12k more than what I was on at a dead-end workplace, that for all I care can run themselves into the ground.
> 
> Best thing that ever happened? Too soon to tell, but things are looking good.




Maybe you can afford to buy decent ingrediants and start making nice beer now


----------



## argon (2/3/12)

browndog said:


> Maybe you can afford to buy decent ingrediants and start making nice beer now


Maybe get meself one of those fancy murkins you ippy boys keep banging on about.








I lol'd.... actually more snortled/sniggered


----------



## browndog (2/3/12)

argon said:


> Maybe get meself one of those fancy murkins you ippy boys keep banging on about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well if you are going to use your missus drawers for hop bags, you need to wash them first.


----------



## argon (2/3/12)

browndog said:


> well if you are going to use your missus drawers for hop bags, you need to wash them first.


I use hers as hop bags, but I hear yours lets Ross sell them as BIAB bags.


----------



## pk.sax (2/3/12)

Hooray to you too Argon 

PS: 1 kilo of wet (I think) cascade flowers, foil wrapped sealed bag through customs and they didn't even open the bag. 45 bucks kiwi.


----------



## browndog (3/3/12)

argon said:


> I use hers as hop bags, but I hear yours lets Ross sell them as BIAB bags.



As all good Ipswich women do.


----------



## jyo (3/3/12)

I just read your post, Bum. You're a good human, mate.

I had a heap of other stuff written but this sums it up.


----------



## Fish13 (3/3/12)

bum

good on you for putting your hand up to look after your sisters kids. i would keep in contact just to check up on her kids.

my mates gf and her mum look after her brothers kids as his gf almost killed the youngest. now only to find out there having another...


----------



## bum (3/3/12)

That is pretty worrying. You've gotta hope we all learn something from our mistakes though.



fish13 said:


> i would keep in contact just to check up on her kids.


The conditions of the return of the kids into her care is that DHS will be breathing down her neck with random home visits and weekly drug and alcohol tests for at least 12 months. So that's some comfort, I guess.


----------



## Fish13 (3/3/12)

bum said:


> That is pretty worrying. You've gotta hope we all learn something from our mistakes though.
> 
> 
> The conditions of the return of the kids into her care is that DHS will be breathing down her neck with random home visits and weekly drug and alcohol tests for at least 12 months. So that's some comfort, I guess.



never trust the government. just ask the boys from the katanning boarding school run by dennis mckenna


----------



## petesbrew (3/3/12)

Well done taking the kids, Bum. All the best to you and SWMBO. 
Sounds very hectic.


----------



## bconnery (3/3/12)

argon said:


> That's when you know you've got a moral compass set in the right direction... When you consider the actions you've taken are not an option, just what anyone would do. When in reality not everyone would take that path.
> 
> Kudos mate.
> 
> Edit: and with 2 boys, one 6 months and the other 2 and a half of my own, I completely understand what you've been through and appreciate what you've done for those kids.


I was getting ready to say something about Bum's situation, and then I found this post that said it all. 

Bum, you think it was the only option, but as argon says many people don't see it that way. I am constantly amazed at the actions of people when it comes to their kids, as I couldn't imagine not doing everything that was necessary for mine. 

To take on that responsibility takes a good person, to stick with it a better one. 

Do not deny yourself a beer, I'm quite certain you've earned it!


----------



## bum (3/3/12)

Fresh curry leaves and GB?

YUM!

[EDIT: torpo]


----------



## Cocko (3/3/12)

> torpo]



Haha.. you corrected a typo and typoed typo wrong....

Classic!

[Dead Pan emoticon]


----------



## leiothrix (4/3/12)

fish13 said:


> never trust the government. just ask the boys from the katanning boarding school run by dennis mckenna


That sucks and all, but how is it the governments fault? Plenty of shit like this happens -- public, private, religious, the point is people suck.


----------



## Fish13 (4/3/12)

leiothrix said:


> That sucks and all, but how is it the governments fault? Plenty of shit like this happens -- public, private, religious, the point is people suck.



It was pointed out and complaints made to police, government officals and the high school principal! the person who made the tough decision to talk to the princapal and the police was expelled from the boarding house - saving him from more molestation -and then to have legal threats made to him and his family to apologise to the principal and dennis mckenna.

So the government officals who were made aware did nothing and swept it under the carpet. then dennis mckenna was given an award from the town.!! wtf

But in the end you are right people suck but some people should do there job!

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=..._nw&cad=rja

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=...blQ&cad=rja

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=...RrQ&cad=rja


----------



## leiothrix (4/3/12)

Hmm, ok there was obviously more too it than I knew about. My point stands though, people suck <_< 

As someone that works in the public sector though, it's generally useless management and polices rather than general staff.

The plebs (of which I am one) generally try and be helpful, its just often they are hobbled.


----------



## Fish13 (4/3/12)

unfortunately leiothrix there is. It is a sad state of affairs that this happened in the town where my brothers where born and and in the years that they were there (albeit when they were 1 and 2 yo at the time) but i am sure my mums knows about it too. 


the public sector hey.

Is it true that if your useless that they will move you around because it is to hard to sack you?

I'm asking because a person high up was moved from one region for failing to act on the bushfires in the pilbara region that caused the death of two trucks to now be in control of the south west region that again he fucked up with the backburn destroying house's business and laying waste to most of the region from augusta to busselton. SO instead of been given his marching orders he has now had his control of back burning and bush fires removed and given to a newly set up department by the liberal government! What an immense **** up !


----------



## leiothrix (4/3/12)

fish13 said:


> Is it true that if your useless that they will move you around because it is to hard to sack you?



Yeh, pretty much unfortunately.

You either get sidelined or promoted. Promoted sounds funny, but you have to remember that in the public sector you can completely ignore your boss and nothing is likely to happen. If you're at least mostly doing your job and not doing anything illegal, everyone is too lazy to follow through on any disciplinary actions.

That is both good and unfortunate. Good because it stops bullying because you can basically tell your boss to **** off, bad because it means there are a lot of useless people hanging around. Keeps them off the streets though I suppose


----------



## mika (5/3/12)

I've seen the same in the private sector. Or worse still, they move the useless people into management positions as they're no good on the tools. Happens when there's a shortage of 'good' people around and any bum on a seat can be charged out.


----------



## pk.sax (5/3/12)

I think the trouble starts when they recruit the cheap, 'will stay with us' desperadoes and then they do stick like warts.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/3/12)

_*G*_iven the _*R*_ight time, _*A*_nd _*I*_n depth consideratio_*N*_, there are lots of hidden messages in the texts we encounter in everyday life.

I've _*B*_een thinking abo_*U*_t a *L*ot of *K*eenly interesting things lately.

For example, the role of su*B*liminal, or at least s*U*btle and pernicious, techniques used b*Y* many marketers etc.

_*I*_t seems some are *N*ot so subtle...

I wonder what the people in MELBOURNE think about this?

I'd offer to do something about but I'm just simple country folk, I only plant seeds...


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Dave70 (6/3/12)

Well..
That was a whole lotta nuthin. 
Firstly I wish to thank our wonderful SES people for the informative flood kit they dropped in on the 1st - followed by a evacuation warning by way of SMS and phone message last Saturday morning - followed by a visit in person to inform us that basically none of our neighbors were bothering to leave. 
Sorry the hysterical, litigation parinoid local council (who saw fit to close Windsor bridge without so much as a drop of water passing over it) chose waste your time that could have been better spent helping folk in the lower areas. The irony is when they re opened the bridge the level actually peaked higher. Awesome. My wife who's currently studying her for her masters in education was so glad to have missed her weekend lectures / exams that now have to be completed online. 
Makes me feel a little embarrassed when I look at places like Wagga and the poor bastards that have lost / will loose everything. 

Flood mitigation plans for the area that would spare authorities the bother of recommissioning sub stations and other minor utilities like people's businesses should a 'big one' hit - and they have - have been submitted and ignored by successive state governments since the 1960's. I guess it's cheaper to dig up a few sandbags and bunting. 

On a sadder note, I've had a head cold that's manifested itself by way of a throat that feels like an inflamed hose pipe and an almost complete shutdown of my olfactory system.
I couldn't even taste the hops in a SN Torpedo. Just tasted like fizzy water that burned my throat. I drank three and gave up *sniff..*


----------



## bum (6/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> On a sadder note, I've had a head cold that's manifested itself by way of a throat that feels like an inflamed hose pipe and an almost complete shutdown of my olfactory system.
> I couldn't even taste the hops in a SN Torpedo. Just tasted like fizzy water that burned my throat. I drank three and gave up *sniff..*


My thoughts are with you in this difficult time. Stay strong.

So, my sister has already gotten herself into a situation where a hospital is going to call DHS on her. The baby has ridiculous sunburn apparently. Pus on her face and all that. Poor little bastard. I don't even understand how she managed it - not just in terms of "How the hell do you let that happen?" but also in terms of the fact that it was overcast for much of yesterday. Her uselessness distorts the physical world.


----------



## Malted (6/3/12)

bum said:


> My thoughts are with you in this difficult time. Stay strong.
> 
> So, my sister has already gotten herself into a situation where a hospital is going to call DHS on her. The baby has ridiculous sunburn apparently. Pus on her face and all that. Poor little bastard. I don't even understand how she managed it - not just in terms of "How the hell do you let that happen?" but also in terms of the fact that it was overcast for much of yesterday. Her uselessness distorts the physical world.




A few thoughts:
Shortwave radiation (UVA) can penetrate clouds, windows/glass and can lead to sunburn. Even on a cooler, cloudy day in summer you can still get terribly sunburnt. Glare or reflection off water areas, windows or other shiny areas such as a tin roof or wall can magnify your exposure to UV rays. 
You can get sunburnt in as little as 15 minutes. 
Little people in particular have sensitive skin and the poor little buggers get cooked by the sun quite quickly. Pus sounds like deep tissue/ severe sunburn.


----------



## bum (6/3/12)

Yeah, I know. I'm quite fair-skinned myself and understand how easy it is to get sunburned and also understand how it might be even easier for a baby. What I don't understand is how someone might not take any precautions whatsoever and also not monitor the baby well enough so that the situation not only occurs (perhaps understandable) but is allowed to go on long enough that it becomes something that requires a frigging hospital visit.

I just hope her face doesn't get scarred. I only mentioned the situation with the kids originally because I thought the situation was over (for a while, anyway). I'm not really comfortable talking about it while it is a going concern so I probably shouldn't have started again now.


----------



## marksfish (6/3/12)

i understand your concern with the sisters kids but i for one have been sunburnt through a long sleeved shirt and sunscreen. i have read your posts but dont be to quick to judge is all.


----------



## Malted (6/3/12)

bum said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm quite fair-skinned myself and understand how easy it is to get sunburned and also understand how it might be even easier for a baby. What I don't understand is how someone might not take any precautions whatsoever and also not monitor the baby well enough so that the situation not only occurs (perhaps understandable) but is allowed to go on long enough that it becomes something that requires a frigging hospital visit.
> 
> I just hope her face doesn't get scarred. I only mentioned the situation with the kids originally because I thought the situation was over (for a while, anyway). I'm not really comfortable talking about it while it is a going concern so I probably shouldn't have started again now.




Yeah Bum it is frustration mate, some things are just beyond belief to 'normal'* folks like us. What seems logical to us is not even considered by others. For it to be your sister involved, well surely she had a similar upbringing to you, so why such a difference? I don't want to know why, I am just empathising. 
My missus is great, her youngest sister is great but her middle sister is an irresponsible sack of shit who is undoubtedly going to have her baby taken from her. Despite our best encouragement, ultimately the decisions and actions are theirs to take and there is little we can do to influence them. Frustrating and heart breaking. These are things that will affect the little people for the rest of their lives. I am sorry to say it Bum but this hospital visit may not be a wakeup call, I've seen other folks who never heard the call. 

*Term used a bit lighlty perhaps.


----------



## Cocko (6/3/12)

marksfish said:


> i understand your concern with the sisters kids but i for one have been sunburnt through a long sleeved shirt and sunscreen. i have read your posts but dont be to quick to judge is all.



Do you have a child?

Not judging.


----------



## bum (6/3/12)

I understand what you're saying, markfish. You may even be right. But it is a lot easier to say than to do. Thanks, though - I know where you're coming from.



Malted said:


> Frustrating and heart breaking.


Yes. 

Thanks to you as well. 

I hope your SIL wakes up to herself before she gets to my sister's stage. Hopefully that die is not cast.


----------



## bum (6/3/12)

Can someone lend me $10K? It is kinda important.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/World-Famous-MELVA...6#ht_500wt_1284


----------



## bum (7/3/12)

http://www.synthgear.com/2011/music-misc/tone-generator/

More fun than my recent postings. I promise.


----------



## marksfish (7/3/12)

Cocko said:


> Do you have a child?
> 
> Not judging.



yeah i have 2 adult children and 2 grandkids, and all i was trying to say is that in melbournes latitute it isnt hard to get sunburnt even with full protection and limited exposure.


----------



## petesbrew (7/3/12)

bum said:


> http://www.synthgear.com/2011/music-misc/tone-generator/
> 
> More fun than my recent postings. I promise.


Great post, Bum.
I can hear happy tones playing across the cube farm this morning!


----------



## Dave70 (7/3/12)

Goodness me.
Anything who thinks this joint is over moderated should take a peek at this other* homebrew & beer forum* I stumbled upon this morning whilst looking for some info on Belgian kriek beer's.
Blokes don't even get a chance to roll up their sleeves before the mods step in and 'give this thread a rest'.
Some bloke called speedie seems over represented in having padlocks applied to his threads.
They must have it in for him or something.


----------



## bum (7/3/12)

That board is too small to really support any aggro though. They are only now starting to recover from his presence there. Lots of people haven't ever come back.


----------



## warra48 (7/3/12)

Isn't he also barred from here?

Didn't take him long to rub quite a few people up the wrong way on any forum I've seen him on.

Not sure whether it was deliberate on his part, or whether it was just his way of expressing himself.

In some ways his posts were fun, even if just to sit back and watch the inevitable reaction he would generate.


----------



## bum (7/3/12)

Yeah, he's banned. Happened much quicker here though, which is saying something.


----------



## warra48 (7/3/12)

With one arm still in a sling from shoulder surgery, there's not a lot of action in the warra household at present.
So, mrs warra thought we should play Scrabble.
She wasn't amused when on my first turn I put down a 7 letter word, and creamed the score from the start.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/3/12)

I just read a bunch of speedie posts on that other forum and holy shit that was entertaining. Can we unban him, but have him restricted to his own special little sub-forum called "ask speedie" or "speedie's cage" or something along those lines?


----------



## pk.sax (7/3/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just read a bunch of speedie posts on that other forum and holy shit that was entertaining. Can we unban him, but have him restricted to his own special little sub-forum called "ask speedie" or "speedie's cage" or something along those lines?


+ rep


----------



## Cocko (7/3/12)

Call me ignorant, but was 'Fasty' = speedy on a quick claw at surviving here?


----------



## bum (7/3/12)

Nah. Different dudes.


----------



## pk.sax (7/3/12)

I wonder if Fasty is alive?
It was a fair amount of fermenters he was consuming daily.


----------



## bum (7/3/12)

If I remember correctly, he dropped the number of fermenters running at a time when he'd built some stocks up for conditioning.


----------



## pk.sax (7/3/12)

May the flying spaghetti monster bless him.
He was dedicated, with an aircon'd ferment room to boot. If you say he even started conditioning them (wow), I must find him and put him on to Nick's 30 bucks thread.


----------



## Cocko (7/3/12)

bum said:


> Nah. Different dudes.



Both well rad and entertaining.


----------



## Cocko (7/3/12)

Speaking of such...

Do we miss SiloTed?


I do.


But I also cut myself a little....


----------



## pk.sax (7/3/12)

I love teddy


----------



## jyo (7/3/12)

MY PERLICKS ARRIVED!!! Is it normal to want to wear my wife's wedding dress and dance like a dancer? 

This is so me right now- go to 2:15, or watch the whole thing


----------



## petesbrew (8/3/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just read a bunch of speedie posts on that other forum and holy shit that was entertaining. Can we unban him, but have him restricted to his own special little sub-forum called "ask speedie" or "speedie's cage" or something along those lines?


LOL.


----------



## Dave70 (8/3/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just read a bunch of speedie posts on that other forum and holy shit that was entertaining. Can we unban him, but have him restricted to his own special little sub-forum called "ask speedie" or "speedie's cage" or something along those lines?



Meh...that shit gets fucken old, fast. Like poking the the neighbors German Shepard through the fence with a piece of bamboo.
Not that I'd know.
Anyway I was a kid.
Probably wouldn't do it now.


----------



## Clutch (8/3/12)

I was wondering where siloted had gone?


----------



## Cocko (8/3/12)

Clutch said:


> I was wondering where siloted had gone?



He was put on a 10 [or so] week ban after a trolling [but very amusing] thread, about cooking a quail from memory, but was never given back access, he sort of did it deliberately to end on a round number... must have a.d.d. or something..... 

I am sure he is still around in some form or another


----------



## bum (8/3/12)

Time to do IP checks then, mods.


----------



## Fish13 (8/3/12)

jyo said:


> MY PERLICKS ARRIVED!!! Is it normal to want to wear my wife's wedding dress and dance like a dancer?
> 
> This is so me right now- go to 2:15, or watch the whole thing




got pic of you in the wedding dress the perlicks

pics of wife not loading either.


----------



## Cocko (8/3/12)

bum said:


> Time to do IP checks then, mods.



Yeah, good call... lets see if we can find him and let him know he is allowed back!

Thats what you mean yeah Bum?


----------



## bum (8/3/12)

I imagine it'd be pretty easy to get him to post here - just say you don't want him to.


----------



## manticle (8/3/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just read a bunch of speedie posts on that other forum and holy shit that was entertaining. Can we unban him, but have him restricted to his own special little sub-forum called "ask speedie" or "speedie's cage" or something along those lines?



Is laughing at people with disabilities amusing?


----------



## TasChris (8/3/12)

manticle said:


> Is laughing at people with disabilities amusing?


Yes it is often amusing some times even funny.


----------



## bum (8/3/12)

Lucky you never saw Steady Eddie, manticle. Imagine the tut-tutting!


----------



## manticle (8/3/12)

Different kettle.

No tut tutting from me - just like to see people think ocassionally rather than be arseholes because they can.

You want the same thing too, I believe (people to think that is).

I could be wrong. My guts feel a bit funny.


----------



## bum (8/3/12)

Sorry. I thought you were joking. Speedie wasn't retarded. He was just an arsehole who'd just discovered the internet.


----------



## manticle (8/3/12)

He was a dyslexic who couldn't write or comprehend the written word and as such was fodder for internet people to ridicule, easily, spitefully and without thinking. He probably should have been smart enough to avoid internet forums.

By the way - I know you actually tried to engage with him with some thoughtfullness rather than just jump on the mob driven, shit slinging bandwagon and were eternally frustrated but I think what people forget with dyslexics is that both writing (spelling etc) AND reading/comprehending are difficult. Add to that old crusty, set in my ways brewer (and we all know plenty of them) and you have speedie.


----------



## bum (8/3/12)

I strongly suspect that he was a self-diagnosed dyslexic. If he was less angry and less, um, close to the fridge...his ability to communicate increased.

Given that it is entirely likely I am wrong about that, I don't think that is what people actually took issue with - that's just how most of the slagging manifested. There's more than a handful of members who communicate at a similar level as speedie and they _never_ get slagged for it. But enough speedie dissection from me - I have beer in the fridge for once!


----------



## bradsbrew (8/3/12)

Wasn't Bribie due back today?


----------



## bum (8/3/12)

I'll just leave this here: http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/03/07/tas...-flavored-beer/


----------



## jyo (9/3/12)

fish13 said:


> got pic of you in the wedding dress the perlicks
> 
> pics of wife not loading either.



I'll see what ! can do, fishy


----------



## pk.sax (9/3/12)

He must get distracted by pails everytime he thinks of coming back. Bribie, i.e.


----------



## freezkat (9/3/12)

Would you put *Bunny Hops* in for flavor or aroma?

This is the crap that keeps me up at night.


----------



## freezkat (9/3/12)

TasChris said:


> Yes it is often amusing some times even funny.



It is shameful but I always laugh when somebody is licking a window.


----------



## bum (9/3/12)

GAH! So I get up early today to do my first brew since July. I am pumped.

Okay, first things first - start boiling the 3-piece valve I broke apart last night to save time today - because, you know, that 1 minute would have really fucked me over today. So, you know how the seals between the ball and the flange sides are two piece? The cat has decided to play with the smaller, thinner pieces and I CANNOT FIND THEM.

So I go to Bunnings hoping against hope that they sell a similar valve (so I don't have to replace it twice or put off brewing today). They don't, naturally. They do have 1/2in two-piece valves though - which I look at and think "well, I'm not happy about it but I know I've got at least one such valve at home from when I used to lay gas services - I'll just boil the shit out of it and save myself a few bucks". 

I get home only to realise that the valve I have is male-female not female-female so I can't put the barb on it. So back to Bunnings I go.

Brass or chrome plate? Well it is only temporary but I spend the extra couple bucks on chrome anyway. The bag doesn't say anything about the thread, naturally, so I grab the one that looks right. It isn't, of course.

Do I go back and buy yet another valve (that I am going to replace anyway) so I can brew today or do I just whine on the internet?

I don't see why I can't do both. BBL.


----------



## .DJ. (9/3/12)

bum,
I would go to k-mart, buy a kilo of sugar, a can of Coopers Lager and dump it in your fermenter...

SOLVED!


----------



## Pennywise (9/3/12)

Well, you've had your whine, time to head back up to Bunnings and buy another wrong valve :lol:


----------



## bum (9/3/12)

But what if they're out of hop tablets? I want to brew an IPA.


----------



## bum (9/3/12)

Pennywise said:


> time to head back up to Bunnings and buy another wrong valve :lol:


Thanks for that. Now I have someone (apart from myself) to blame when it inevitably happens.


----------



## manticle (9/3/12)

freezkat said:


> It is shameful but I always laugh when somebody is licking a window.


----------



## jyo (9/3/12)

bum said:


> But what if they're out of hop tablets? I want to brew an IPA.




Just boil the kit for an hour or 3. But you'll need to use a boil with a rate of 1L per 100 gms of malt, (so about 75L for a standard 1.8kg tin) to achieve the correct gravity for your starter. This may/may not increase the bitterness which may/may not make a better beer. Also, add your yeast at 30' for a quick ferment.

Works for me, anyway.


----------



## Malted (9/3/12)

bum said:


> Lucky you never saw Steady Eddie



Oh a trip down memory lane that one. I still remember him telling a joke about having sex with his girlfriend, who was in a wheel chair and they ended up on the Goldcoast.

"So just remember this the next time you want to bag a disabled person and you know put them down, just remember this: Superman is now one of us":


----------



## WarmBeer (9/3/12)

Just found a dodgy-looking, cheap and cheerful, Chinese Dumpling place, less than a 3 minute walk from the new house.

Their hot'n'sour soup, and their pan-fried pork dumplings were both excellent.

Win!


----------



## warra48 (9/3/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Just found a dodgy-looking, cheap and cheerful, Chinese Dumpling place, less than a 3 minute walk from the new house.
> 
> Their hot'n'sour soup, and their pan-fried pork dumplings were both excellent.
> 
> Win!



I'm leaving mrs warra and moving.............. :lol:  B)


----------



## freezkat (9/3/12)

manticle said:


>




Should have warned me to not smoke the hops beforehand 

I might be ok in a few weeks


----------



## bradsbrew (9/3/12)

How try hard boring is Ray Hadlee. Feels like I'm watching the radio :huh:


----------



## goomboogo (9/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> How try hard boring is Ray Hadlee. Feels like I'm watching the radio :huh:


Channel 9 have already received at least one complaint.


----------



## argon (9/3/12)

Watching league... What am I a hobo?


----------



## bum (10/3/12)

Had a loverly night and lovery beers at Mountain Goat tonight (quite like the Rye IPA - perhaps a touch more session-friendly than I'd like but I guess that worked out well since I had a session on them) but why do you sell me a pint of IPA then send security around to kick everyone out to close up? Ever heard of "last call"?

Oh yeah, ended up making beer today. w00t!


----------



## Gar (10/3/12)

Learned an important lesson last night, it's probably not the brightest idea to jump onto the 11% Scotch Ales after drinking Torpedo's all night.... WALLOP 

Was a bit wee-wee'd working this morning.


----------



## Pennywise (10/3/12)

The Green Flash Barley Wine in the fridge it taunting me


----------



## DUANNE (11/3/12)

just doing my first brew for 3 months or so and filled the hlt without looking. it was nearly up to temp so i gave it a stir only to see a white cloud rise from the bottom. so i pulled it down from its perch and had a good look. floating around the top is about half a dozen tadpoles! i mustve left some water in it last time i brewed and a tenacious frog has got in and laid eggs. funny thing is it had a lid on, no idea how it got in there. almost considered brewing a porter instead of the saison thats planned.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/3/12)

BEERHOG said:


> just doing my first brew for 3 months or so and filled the hlt without looking. it was nearly up to temp so i gave it a stir only to see a white cloud rise from the bottom. so i pulled it down from its perch and had a good look. floating around the top is about half a dozen tadpoles! i mustve left some water in it last time i brewed and a tenacious frog has got in and laid eggs. funny thing is it had a lid on, no idea how it got in there. almost considered brewing a porter instead of the saison thats planned.



:lol: Gold. Plenty of protein in that one! 

Staying at my rellos place in WA a few years ago and they had frogs everywhere (tiger snakes too unfortunately - for the frogs at least)....quite often I'd grab a magazine in preparation for a good long sit-down, get to the loo, open the lid and there'd be a bloody frog in there. Must have had a hell of a swim through some pipes and buggered if I know where they were getting in (clearly they weren't entering the house and prying the lid open and jumping in that way)....


----------



## manticle (11/3/12)

I really, really, really like Coil.


----------



## jyo (11/3/12)

If you had a gangrenous big toe and the overnight prospect of amputation, would you still be ******* smoking?

**** me.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/3/12)

Say what you will from your armchair perspective but these ***** do the hard yards in the underground and they are really, super, ******* underground cool to watch live:

http://youtu.be/WeIZYoZRCCA

Atually, I might be in the wrong thread -I'll post it over there also...


----------



## bum (11/3/12)

Went to school with their original singer.

In less ber-pathetic name dropping news, I cannot believe they still exist.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/3/12)

I'm assuming the "uber" reference is to your good self (but either way who cares), re: name dropping. But yes, they still exist and are ******* awesome and great fun live. I've played with them in three bands over the last 15 years - that obviously includes with Adam (drop the name-drop-bomb Bum, no one here cares I suspect) and am happy to say watching them rock out now warms the crusty old cockles of my crusty old heart...

...I refer to my earlier arm-chair post, they are ******* great fun live, no more, no less.

The awesome thing about the underground is that we all play shows and it doesn't matter who thinks we exist and who doesn't...just like CUB drinkers walking past the tap that says "Little Creatures" or "Mountain Goat"...it's not better or worse, it's just different and some of us thrive on that. :beerbang:


----------



## bum (11/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I'm assuming the "uber" reference is to your good self


Absolutely. Didn't even consider the alternative.

Yeah, went to Cranny High with Hutch. The "can't believe" thing is more time based than anything else.

Didn't know you played. Any bands I may have heard of? PM is cool (as long as you don't mind if I haven't heard, of course).


----------



## Lecterfan (11/3/12)

Short answer is no. Given you were kind enough to ask I sent you a waffley PM...

...next topic.


----------



## bum (11/3/12)

Needed more waffle.


----------



## Lecterfan (12/3/12)

Waffle deluxe on its way.


----------



## bum (12/3/12)

Damnation! As soon as I saw you'd posted I decided I was going to respond "Too much waffle".

Now what am I supposed to do?!


----------



## Lecterfan (12/3/12)

Respond with the scathing observation that my axiology has no respectable ontology on which it can base itself?! That will cut me to the core at this point of my thesis; I have no comeback... it is my kryptonite if you will...


----------



## bum (12/3/12)

Bookmarked.


----------



## Fish13 (12/3/12)

My girls got hold of my brew pots and decided to get cool... my youngest in the 15l and the eldest in the 20L


----------



## pk.sax (12/3/12)

Homebrewed kids :lol:


----------



## Fish13 (12/3/12)

i reckon. i think one of them was drinking it too...


----------



## petesbrew (12/3/12)

Lol, they look like they're having fun.


----------



## petesbrew (12/3/12)

1L Glenmorangie original from 1st Choice for $65. Nice.
The problem is it's 5ml too tall to fit in my liquor cabinet.
I could raise the beer glass shelf up a notch, but then it would be harder to get the 1L stein out.
In the meantime I'll just have to enjoy a few till I can fit it in the decanter.


----------



## freezkat (12/3/12)

looks like you got 120% efficiency in those tot pots.



My oldest son met me for lunch. I hadn't yet eaten my fries. 

He asked, " are you going to eat those?"

I said," I can't decide".

He then asked," what kind are they?"

I said, "waffle".


----------



## leiothrix (12/3/12)

fish13 said:


> My girls got hold of my brew pots and decided to get cool... my youngest in the 15l and the eldest in the 20L



Just need to add some sliced carrot, celery, potato and parsnip, some salt and pepper to taste . . .


----------



## Fish13 (12/3/12)

leiothrix said:


> Just need to add some sliced carrot, celery, potato and parsnip, some salt and pepper to taste . . .




WAS thinking what hops to use with them... and if i need some speciallity grains too...


----------



## pk.sax (12/3/12)

fish13 said:


> WAS thinking what hops to use with them... and if i need some speciallity grains too...


Depends... If brewing a pale ale, don't think you'd need any more speciality grain. Already a hint of Carared in there... lol

If brewing a golden ale, just boil longer.


----------



## Fish13 (13/3/12)

i there is some carahell in there too.......


----------



## Dave70 (13/3/12)

Nobody here has said anything about Kony 2012.


----------



## .DJ. (13/3/12)

and for good reason....


----------



## Muggus (13/3/12)

Here's the video for those who haven't seen it...


----------



## bum (13/3/12)

Load of shit. Bloke isn't even in Uganda any more. The dudes running the "charity" admit to only putting 31% of the funds raised into any sort of programs helping these "kids". The "kids" they are talking about now are all well and truly adults. Complete and utter scam.


----------



## .DJ. (13/3/12)

bum said:


> Load of shit. Bloke isn't even in Uganda any more. The dudes running the "charity" admit to only putting 31% of the funds raised into any sort of programs helping these "kids". The "kids" they are talking about now are all well and truly adults. Complete and utter scam.


cant let the truth get in the way of a good story though now can we bum?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/3/12)

got a laugh out of this:


----------



## bum (13/3/12)

.DJ. said:


> cant let the truth get in the way of a good story though now can we bum?


LIKE MY STATUS!


----------



## petesbrew (13/3/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> got a laugh out of this:


I LOL'd


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/3/12)

petesbrew said:


> 1L Glenmorangie original from 1st Choice for $65. Nice.
> The problem is it's 5ml too tall to fit in my liquor cabinet.
> I could raise the beer glass shelf up a notch, but then it would be harder to get the 1L stein out.
> In the meantime I'll just have to enjoy a few till I can fit it in the decanter.



You only have one shelf for beer glasses?


----------



## Clutch (13/3/12)

How does me getting incorrect information from a "supervisor" and passing it to a customer become my fault?
One drawback with the public sector I'm guessing.


----------



## freezkat (14/3/12)

What if the residents of Skull Island built a smaller door in the gate?


----------



## freezkat (14/3/12)

My mum gave me a tube of Melaleuca Toothpaste. I could swear there is gasoline in it. 

Anybody ever try this?


----------



## brettprevans (14/3/12)

I could be wrong, but hasnt Mitcho89 posted stuff about distilling before and been told he cant... some real 'high grav roggenbier wort' people around here.


----------



## petesbrew (14/3/12)

Grain all ready to crack. First brew of the year. Boadiccea IPA.
Got this hop last year and still haven't used it, so it's time to bite the bullet and go hard...


----------



## Dave70 (14/3/12)

freezkat said:


> My mum gave me a tube of Melaleuca Toothpaste. I could swear there is gasoline in it.
> 
> Anybody ever try this?



Maby they use a solvent to extract the tea tree oil these days? 
I've heard it makes a fine antibacterial and dandruff treatment also. So if you get sick of the taste you can always rub it into your scalp.


----------



## bum (14/3/12)

That advice works for most things.


----------



## 1975sandman (14/3/12)

Well it's good that the cyclone warning has been cancelled for Darwin - don't have to rush to drink all the beer in case the power goes out. Hopefully the generator still works!


----------



## Mikedub (14/3/12)

err..

http://www.thevine.com.au/entertainment/ne...ingeriefootball


----------



## Dave70 (14/3/12)

Mikedub said:


> err..
> 
> http://www.thevine.com.au/entertainment/ne...ingeriefootball



fucken rite on!! ill be like gettin it for sure cuz if i dont me mates a gunna be like wot arr ya? a fuckin fag..LOL..


----------



## Gar (14/3/12)

I think I've found my drink of choice for when I inevitably become a hobo.

Guandong rice wine - smells like vodka, tastes like underpants and mothballs, 29% alcohol and $2.99 a bottle from the local chineeeee shop. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Malted (14/3/12)

Mikedub said:


> err..
> 
> http://www.thevine.com.au/entertainment/ne...ingeriefootball



I Have seen women's rugby league and sure there are a few nice ones amongst them but I gotta say for the most part, I'd rather most of them kept their clothes on. Urghhhh.


----------



## manticle (14/3/12)

Some people are *****.

Unfortunately some of them are my relatives (not all ***** are my relatives and not all my relatives are *****)

That women's league, while quite sexy is a little odd. If gridiron is so hardcore that men need to wear complete body armour, why is it OK for fit, sexy slim chicks to just cope with helmets and bikinis?


----------



## raven19 (14/3/12)

Lightweight bodies with the lasses compared to 150kg+ monsters in the NFL mate.

My mates who have foxtel reckon its highly competitive too!


----------



## manticle (14/3/12)

So really fat people are less resistant to impact than really skinny, light people?

I would have assumed some rule of proportionality but I'm slightly drunk, trying to blot out certain, familiar people's voices from my head with death industrial records and loads of tasty but quite green beer so my understanding of US football science might be off kilter.

What happens if skinny bikini clad chick punches 350 pound muscle dude when he's not wearing his breast plate?


----------



## raven19 (14/3/12)

Well I guess the girls still have a fair bit of padding, just not many clothes! Tough gig for the referees in any case!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## freezkat (14/3/12)

freezkat said:


> What if the residents of Skull Island built a smaller door in the gate?



I forgot to mention this was from the original movie King Kong


----------



## petesbrew (15/3/12)

Oh f-ing great. Signal failure between Strathfield & Redfern.
Gonna be a long trip home.
http://www.131500.com.au/service-changes/l...tral-coast-line


----------



## Muggus (15/3/12)

Got my head shaved for charity this arvo. Man this feels weird!


----------



## jlm (15/3/12)

Muggus said:


> Got my head shaved for charity this arvo. Man this feels weird!


You'll get used to it. Low maintainance is the only way to go.

Learnt an important lesson about working in rural Tasmania today. Never, ever leave your rain coat at home. Especially when you're an electrician.


----------



## Muggus (15/3/12)

jlm said:


> You'll get used to it. Low maintainance is the only way to go.
> 
> Learnt an important lesson about working in rural Tasmania today. Never, ever leave your rain coat at home. Especially when you're an electrician.


There's things you don't think about that become very different...but yes, i like the idea of it.

Dare I ask about the latter!?


----------



## jlm (16/3/12)

Muggus said:


> There's things you don't think about that become very different...but yes, i like the idea of it.
> 
> Dare I ask about the latter!?



Its difficult to fit of a (dead) switchboard when the rains blowing into it and you're getting drenched is all. No pain on my behalf but the supply authority guy got a tingle when testing. Got a bit used to the great weather we've had down here since arriving before xmas.


----------



## TasChris (16/3/12)

jlm said:


> Its difficult to fit of a (dead) switchboard when the rains blowing into it and you're getting drenched is all. No pain on my behalf but the supply authority guy got a tingle when testing. Got a bit used to the great weather we've had down here since arriving before xmas.


Been a great summer so far but winter is almost here.

You have to get used to the 4 seasons in 1 hour along the north coast of Tas.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## jlm (16/3/12)

TasChris said:


> Been a great summer so far but winter is almost here.
> 
> You have to get used to the 4 seasons in 1 hour along the north coast of Tas.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but thats why I love the place. I've been sweating my ass off on the central plateau in September, freezing my ass of on the east coast in March, and the very first time I came down here about 7 years ago I spent a lovely 25 degree ish day racing around the tamar valley in a brand new peugeot, until it hailed for about 15 minutes then was shit cold for an hour and then warm again. Not everyones cup of tea I spose, but I like it. Weather in SE QLD can be harsh but is predictable. Also here I can drive for 1hr, walk for a few more and be 1200m above sea level.

edit: Was going to attach choice photo of me dominating mountain but photos are all too big to attach.


----------



## Dave70 (16/3/12)

jlm said:


> Yeah, but thats why I love the place. I've been sweating my ass off on the central plateau in September, freezing my ass of on the east coast in March, and the very first time I came down here about 7 years ago I spent a lovely 25 degree ish day racing around the tamar valley in a brand new peugeot, until it hailed for about 15 minutes then was shit cold for an hour and then warm again. Not everyones cup of tea I spose, but I like it. Weather in SE QLD can be harsh but is predictable. Also here I can drive for 1hr, walk for a few more and be 1200m above sea level.
> 
> edit: Was going to attach choice photo of me dominating mountain but photos are all too big to attach.



We love the joint. Doing a couple of weeks in early April from Bruny island to Wineglass bay then onto Cradle Mt. Though with a 15 month old 15kg lump of child in the backpack, I doubt we'll be doing the summit again. You can jam the 'seasons' up here in your arse. Hot / wet / humid / wet / cold. 

And you barely see _anyone _ with six fingers and two heads anymore. Yep, its come a long way.


----------



## TasChris (16/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> We love the joint. Doing a couple of weeks in early April from Bruny island to Wineglass bay then onto Cradle Mt. Though with a 15 month old 15kg lump of child in the backpack, I doubt we'll be doing the summit again. You can jam the 'seasons' up here in your arse. Hot / wet / humid / wet / cold.
> 
> And you barely see _anyone _ with six fingers and two heads anymore. Yep, its come a long way.


15 month 15 kg baby and you are saying we have some strange ones. Jesus, 15kg at 15 months... Its great to be male!!

Our 2 yr old had her birthday and was very excited with the birthday cake... me not so excited when it was spewed down my front
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Pennywise (16/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> Though with a 15 month old 15kg lump of child in the backpack



That's a pretty umm, healthy child :lol:

My 2yo weighs as much as my 4yo, guess which ones the eater. My 2yo also wears clothes my 4yo only grew out of 6 months ago :blink:


----------



## jlm (16/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> 15 month old 15kg lump of child in the backpack,


I shit that much most mornings. Birth can't be that hard. If you're heading through Launceston and want to grab a beer let me know.


----------



## Dave70 (16/3/12)

jlm said:


> I shit that much most mornings. Birth can't be that hard. If you're heading through Launceston and want to grab a beer let me know.



Shall do. I know there's a micro up that way to somewhere.

Actually, the boy's 13kg, not 15kg. That was a typo. Guess thats drinkin and typing for ya. But he's a unit who would eat like a Labrador if you let him.
Watching a baby trying to cram a whole banana in it's gob _is_ funny.


----------



## Pennywise (16/3/12)

:lol: Dave mate, you ain't seen shit till you seen my one spot a banana. I'm talking full ******* screams pointing to the fruit bowl, "NNNNAAANNNNNAAAAA". Break of half a one and by the time you've put it down he's behind you screaming for more NNNNAAANNNNA. Kid'll eat the **** out of 1kg box of strawberries to in no time. I'll miss it when he eventually grow out of it and starts sooking cause he has to eat dinner. I hate the inevitable


----------



## bum (17/3/12)

Fucken SWMBO!

Too hung over to get home on public transport, apparently. Party was in Footsfuckencray. I didn't go because Footsfuckencray is too far to be bothered. Now I have to go to Footsfuckencray anyway. And there's not even a drink in it for me! This is some bullshit.


----------



## marksfish (17/3/12)

bum said:


> Fucken SWMBO!
> 
> Too hung over to get home on public transport, apparently. Party was in Footsfuckencray. I didn't go because Footsfuckencray is too far to be bothered. Now I have to go to Footsfuckencray anyway. And there's not even a drink in it for me! This is some bullshit.



when you pick her up drop in to grain and grape as punishment for all the driving you had to do


----------



## bum (17/3/12)

I thought about it but realised I don't need anything.

Plus cleaning spew out of the car is something I'd rather avoid so I wanted to keep the trip as short as possible. Speaking of which, did the round trip from Frankston in under 2 hours. Thought it would have taken longer, to be honest.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/3/12)

I just had to google NSFW.


----------



## bum (17/3/12)

Now image search it.

^nsfw


----------



## Lecterfan (17/3/12)

The word 'coquettish' springs to mind. Well, for some of them.


----------



## Fish13 (17/3/12)

bum said:


> Now image search it.
> 
> ^nsfw



lemon party or blue waffles or tubgirl


----------



## bum (17/3/12)

"Cock fetish" for the rest?


----------



## Lecterfan (17/3/12)

bum said:


> "Cock fetish" for the rest?



I see what you did there...


----------



## bum (17/3/12)

Nothing but the best in clever wordplay 'round here, mate.


----------



## peaky (17/3/12)

bum said:


> Now image search it.
> 
> ^nsfw




Awesome!


----------



## Cocko (17/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I see what you did there...



I don't get it.


Is it a young persons joke about the Internets?


----------



## bum (17/3/12)

ICWYDT


----------



## Cocko (17/3/12)

IDPS


----------



## brettprevans (17/3/12)

Cocko said:


> IDPS


Google comes up with 'In Das Pooper' for idps lmao

Internally Displaced PersonsIs another one


----------



## bum (17/3/12)

something something pork spin, I'd imagine.


----------



## Gar (18/3/12)

Poor old mr spin is going to wonder why he just lost two thirds of his traffic :unsure:

How long do you think you can hold back Cocko?  


Had one of those really great brew days today, christened my newly built brew stand and ball valve for the urn, hit all targets and had feet up, tidied away before 1pm.


----------



## Cocko (18/3/12)

bum said:


> something something pork spin, I'd imagine.



I Didin't.





Gar said:


> Poor old mr spin is going to wonder why he just lost two thirds of his traffic :unsure:
> 
> How long do you think you can hold back Cocko?



2 thirds? of what - I am confusion?


It has be stated it is now not allowed to post such post, I am not one to run outside the 'rules'!


----------



## manticle (18/3/12)

I have no words for the stupidity of some people that I am legally related to. Fortunately, I am not related by blood or genetics but **** me!

Some people are numbskulls and one of them brought me up.

I'm a little bit flummoxed but I'll be right as rain tomorrow.


----------



## bum (18/3/12)

Sounds like this has been going on longer than necessary (not that "necessary" is probably the right word).



Cocko said:


> It has be stated it is now not allowed to post such post, I am not one to run outside the 'rules'!


You know the announcement is pretty much exactly the same as what it says in the posting guidelines, you naughty boy!


----------



## Cocko (18/3/12)

I could link you to contrary but chose not to.....


At this time.


----------



## Gar (18/3/12)

Was talking about the administrator of the porkspin site and his web traffic Cocko.


----------



## Cocko (18/3/12)

Gar said:


> Was talking about the administrator of the porkspin site and his web traffic Cocko.



Oh...

Sorry... I am treading pretty carefully at the moment!

Love your work tho Gar!


----------



## pk.sax (18/3/12)

He can go back to his anti gravity experiments now. They were abandoned too hastily...


----------



## Lecterfan (18/3/12)

Finished the jar of 5.2 out of a need to feel like I didn't waste money a month or so ago. I've been haphazard with water ever since, but out of sheer desperate procrastination I did some reading this week (after being encouraged by a couple of BAR guys to get into it); just mashed in and actually put some thought into what I added to my water (given that the grist included 200gms combined of black and choc malt), ph strip looks friggin perfect...a gnat's crotchet darker than 5 on the comparison sheet and no where as dark as 6. HUZZAH FOR WATER TREATMENTS!


----------



## manticle (18/3/12)

Graduated from my MA yesterday.

Long, boring ceremony with hard seats, sore arse and pompous ritual but **** it still felt good. 5 years of my life I never have to think about again.


----------



## thelastspud (18/3/12)

manticle said:


> Graduated from my MA yesterday.
> 
> Long, boring ceremony with hard seats, sore arse and pompous ritual but **** it still felt good. 5 years of my life I never have to think about again.



Good for you 
MA is masters is what?

How funny are the hats on the guys getting doctorate's and the higher levels.


----------



## manticle (18/3/12)

Hats are pretty spiffy in a non spiffy way.

Master of arts (Cultural Materials Conservation).

Coursework and minor thesis. I think they must have changed the award because what I have is now thesis only and many of the students that finished at the same time as I did were awarded a Masters of Cultural Material conservation. This led me to panic slightly when my name didn't appear in the ceremonial booklet alongside fellow students.

However it appeared elsewhere so it was all good.

https://handbook.unimelb.edu.au/view/2012/M...ULMC?output=PDF


----------



## jyo (18/3/12)

manticle said:


> Graduated from my MA yesterday.
> 
> Long, boring ceremony with hard seats, sore arse and pompous ritual but **** it still felt good. 5 years of my life I never have to think about again.



Nice work, Manticle. Did you go commando under your gown? Please tell me you wore a gown...and no undies. 

I feel your pain on the moronic relative side of things. One of my family members has been in hospital with a gangrene toe and possible amputation. And has continued to smoke ciggies. **** me!


----------



## manticle (18/3/12)

Unfortunately the gowns don't make clothing invisible, except from the back. I say unfortunately but there was actually a large number of nice looking ladies whose formal skirts/dresses were of a minimal length so every cloud has a silver lining and some of those silver linings are lining some very nice, young, smooth, legs.

I wore a tie and uncomfortable shoes that I had to stuff with wet newspaper the night before.

I was naked under my undies though. I also farted twice and silently blamed the person two seats down from me. Everyone glared at them, including the chancellor.


----------



## raven19 (18/3/12)

manticle said:


> I was naked under my undies though. I also farted twice and silently blamed the person two seats down from me. Everyone glared at them, including the chancellor.



^^^ Gold!

Congrats mate, awesome work on getting extra letters after your name.


----------



## manticle (18/3/12)

Cheers all for the well wishes.

Hope all the effort manifests itself as some regular work in the field. I currently regularly work in a related but not quite as specialised field and occasionally work in the field I studied on short term contracts.

Currently listening to fairytale of new york, drinking a belgian strong (hey it's after 12) and got that small tear in my eye the song always brings.

Can't wait for April 4.


----------



## bum (18/3/12)

Congrats, manticle. Nicely done.


----------



## jyo (18/3/12)

manticle said:


> Unfortunately the gowns don't make clothing invisible, except from the back. I say unfortunately but there was actually a large number of nice looking ladies whose formal skirts/dresses were of a minimal length so every cloud has a silver lining and some of those silver linings are lining some very nice, young, smooth, legs.
> 
> I wore a tie and uncomfortable shoes that I had to stuff with wet newspaper the night before.
> 
> I was naked under my undies though. I also farted twice and silently blamed the person two seats down from me. Everyone glared at them, including the chancellor.



:lol: Funny, funny man!!! Not funny as in the strange guy in the change rooms.


----------



## pk.sax (18/3/12)

Congrats tickleman. Well done.


----------



## petesbrew (18/3/12)

Awesome day.
Ten Pin Bowling with the kids. 3yo nugget of a son almost dropped a medium weight ball on his toes = danger x 10. 
Pushing the old barrel mower with my 5yo daughter = Danger x 20
Finished off the evening watching the crappy remake of Conan = all the blood that could've spilt today was transferred to this fillum.

On the sad side, my parent's put our old dog down. RIP Maggie. 15yo. A good innings for a dog.


----------



## Cocko (18/3/12)

Firstly grats to Mants, hard work is over - time to get PAID!

Seriously tho, grats.




practicalfool said:


> He can go back to his anti gravity experiments now. They were abandoned too hastily...



I just got this - you smart cun, person! HAHA!


----------



## manticle (18/3/12)

Cheers bum, cocko, PF, etc.

Can I just say, once again, how much I ******* love music?

Yeah. Beer, music, cats and ladies make my world go around and around and around again.


----------



## Cocko (18/3/12)

manticle said:


> Can I just say, once again, how much I ******* love music?



WARNING: Swearing ahead.

**** the **** ******* yes! Music is such personal stimulate in so many ways...

\m/


----------



## argon (18/3/12)

manticle said:


> Cheers bum, cocko, PF, etc.
> 
> Can I just say, once again, how much I ******* love music?
> 
> Yeah. Beer, music, cats and ladies make my world go around and around and around again.


Congrats on the masters... Nothing quite like getting that certificate in your hands after som many years.

And by the way... music, the highest form of art, recognised by one that practices the lowest form.


----------



## Cocko (18/3/12)

argon said:


> ]music, the highest form of art, recognised by one that practices the lowest form.



What does this mean?


----------



## bum (18/3/12)

Sarcasm.

Works on several levels.


----------



## Cocko (18/3/12)

Or not.


----------



## bum (18/3/12)

Au contraire!


----------



## Cocko (18/3/12)

Sorry, so much!


----------



## bum (19/3/12)

Spoken by one of my uni tutors when explaining the role of the netID portion component of an IP address when calculating a subnet mask:

"You do not touch it. These bits are like under-age girls - you do not touch them!"

I wonder if he'll still have a job tomorrow...


----------



## petesbrew (20/3/12)

Love the feeling when you see your fermenters bubbling away in unison.


----------



## raven19 (20/3/12)

Love finishing earlier than normal to go home to brew... only a few hours away.


----------



## Gar (20/3/12)

Lucky bastard.

Dropped my bloody mash tun last night, broke the ball valve off and bent the copper pipe <_< pain in ones bollocks it is...


----------



## argon (20/3/12)

I follow the Denver Broncos and thought they'd found their man in Tebow... Certainly the headline news all season. But looks like he's going to be shown the door (hopefully not and can be schooled by the sherrif, but doubt they can afford to keep him now). 

Anyway, I digress, huge news... Peyton Manning heading to Denver ona 5 year deal.

He's been my fav QB for years, going to epic having him at mile high, if he can stay fit. And as above, if he can mentor Tebow, they'll be a great franchise for a generation. Looks like Elway has made some good moves.

Not that most people on this site give a shit about NFL anyway.


----------



## Malted (20/3/12)

argon said:


> I follow the Denver Broncos and thought they'd found their man in Tebow... Certainly the headline news all season. But looks like he's going to be shown the door (hopefully not and can be schooled by the sherrif, but doubt they can afford to keep him now).
> 
> Anyway, I digress, huge news... Peyton Manning heading to Denver ona 5 year deal.
> 
> ...



Hey Args mate this is an Aussie forum maaaaaaate. You are drunk bloke, you think this is a seppo forum! Ha ha ha!


----------



## raven19 (20/3/12)

Massive news Argon. (I be a Packers man myself).

Peyton looking to outdo little brother Eli maybe in the coming years?


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/3/12)

It was the only way they could have replaced Tebow, who would say no to a Hall of Fame qauterback. I can't see Tebow staying and agreeing to be a second-string QB, not after the season he did have.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Clutch (21/3/12)

I saw the Broncos play in Sydney about ten years ago at Homebush stadium, and caught the ferry with them to Taronga Zoo the day before. 
Nice bunch of blokes.


----------



## petesbrew (21/3/12)

First time for everything, the krausen on my IPA popped the lid off my fermenter last night. :super:


----------



## Fish13 (21/3/12)

just got bad news today


no brewing or brewing related items for 35 days . means all purchases might have to be put on hold till the missus gets her PPL.

what a **** up this is.


----------



## Mikedub (22/3/12)

I could watch this all day
Joe Ayoob throws a John Collins design, officially breaking the world record by 19 feet, 6 inches. The new world record, once verified by Guinness Records, will be 226 feet, 10 inches.


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/12)

http://theage.domain.com.au/real-estate-ne...0319-1vg0h.html

look at the kids 'table'. I dont hear anyone complaining about his 'table leg'. he could have more issues than just finding a new home. Cant tell which brewery they belong to


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/12)

what a champion.


----------



## Lecterfan (22/3/12)

The surrealist in me loves that he has a wheelbarrow on his back porch.


----------



## manticle (22/3/12)

zomg. An illegally obtained keg


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/12)

manticle said:


> zomg. An illegally obtained keg


yup. someone better ring and tell the paper. it might make page 1 in canberra as the most interesting thing going on 'illegal homeboat boy's illegal table"


----------



## Gar (22/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> The surrealist in me loves that he has a wheelbarrow on his back porch.



That made me smile too.

It's a shame they can't turn a blind eye to the odd thing like this....


----------



## freezkat (22/3/12)

manticle said:


> Hats are pretty spiffy in a non spiffy way.
> 
> Master of arts (Cultural Materials Conservation).
> 
> ...



cONGRATS !!!

The big question is did you conserve some cultural material under you gown before you shook every one's hands? For prosperity you know...


----------



## freezkat (22/3/12)

raven19 said:


> Massive news Argon. (I be a Packers man myself).
> 
> Peyton looking to outdo little brother Eli maybe in the coming years?



Even though they have never one anything, I'm a Viking guy. I must love the pain. One advantage Is I can say the Packers suck even while they are doing well.

And how the **** do you get seppo from septic tank & yank? There isn't one fuckin O in the bitch. Are the conceptors cockney bastards? Apples and Pears up the Stairs Robin Bobbin?


----------



## Malted (22/3/12)

freezkat said:


> And how the **** do you get seppo from septic tank & yank? There isn't one fuckin O in the bitch. Are the conceptors cockney bastards? Apples and Pears up the Stairs Robin Bobbin?



Possibly cockney bogans? 
Interchange or use any of these terms: bogan, redneck or yobbo. The last one is point in case. Here it is common practice amongst our evolving mixed culture to whack an O on the end of things. It is just how it is for no apparent reason. John becomes Johnno, Ben becomes Benno, David becomes Dave then Davo, Robert becomes Rob then Robbo. Similarly things also get shortened and a Y stuck on them too: Fitzsimmons becomes Fitzy. It would seem to be if using the Christian name one would shorten and add an O, if using a surname one would shorten and add a Y. It is possibly not that simple and in reality is probably more random. Hence Septic becomes Sep and then becomes Seppo. Perfectly logical by bogan standards.


----------



## Malted (22/3/12)

"a Yankee is someone from the North who comes to the South for a visit and then goes back. A damn Yankee is someone from the North who comes to the South and stays there"

_"To foreigners, a Yankee is an American.__To Americans, a Yankee is a Northerner.__To Northerners, a Yankee is an Easterner.__To Easterners, a Yankee is a New Englander.__To New Englanders, a Yankee is a Vermonter.__And in Vermont, a Yankee is somebody who eats pie for breakfast."


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yankee


 _


----------



## Fish13 (22/3/12)

freezkat said:


> Even though they have never one anything, I'm a Viking guy. I must love the pain. One advantage Is I can say the Packers suck even while they are doing well.
> 
> And how the **** do you get seppo from septic tank & yank? There isn't one fuckin O in the bitch. Are the conceptors cockney bastards? Apples and Pears up the Stairs Robin Bobbin?



rhyming slang and us aussies love throwing "o" on the end of everything

IE davo, timmo, micko.

but i do love noahs ark - shark and white pointers


----------



## manticle (22/3/12)

freezkat said:


> cONGRATS !!!
> 
> The big question is did you conserve some cultural material under you gown before you shook every one's hands? For prosperity you know...



I conserve my own cultural material often.


----------



## Lecterfan (22/3/12)

I heard you tend to culture your own conservative material at times also...


----------



## manticle (22/3/12)

You mean my belief that all boats should be illegal?

And don't get me started on antipasto!

If only they'd deregulate the government, we could all get on with making me Australia's next superpowered baron (coal powered of course - those FBI/NASA agitators notwithstanding)


----------



## WarmBeer (22/3/12)

manticle said:


> ... we could all get on with making me Australia's next superpowered *baron*


For some reason, I read that middle 'r' as a 'c'.

Then a little bit of drool fell out of my mouth... Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## manticle (22/3/12)

I could be super powered bacon if I didn't think every brewing nerd and their dog were going to spit on me in a lustful way.

Dirty, dirty brewers.

And their dogs.

And their spittle.


----------



## Lecterfan (22/3/12)

...couldn't help it, you were such a heavy sleeper....


----------



## manticle (22/3/12)

I fingered your neighbour's chicken while you were grabbing my goodbye beer so I guess we're even.

I blamed it on you.


----------



## Lecterfan (22/3/12)

They assumed it _was_ me until they caught the whiff of freshly smoked super powered bacon.


----------



## manticle (22/3/12)

Shit. I thought you meant powdered bacon.

I'm often bacon powered though.


----------



## Pennywise (22/3/12)

tinnitus  

I'd go for a walk but I have the kids by myself and their asleep, don't think I'll sleep tonight. On a good note I thought I'd crack the Rochefort 10 tonight (finally) that's been in the fridge for 2 weeks. I damn well love this beer


----------



## petesbrew (22/3/12)

Pennywise said:


> tinnitus
> 
> I'd go for a walk but I have the kids by myself and their asleep, don't think I'll sleep tonight. On a good note I thought I'd crack the Rochefort 10 tonight (finally) that's been in the fridge for 2 weeks. I damn well love this beer


I've suffered through sweet-rockin' gigs where my ears rang for days, but last sunday we took our kids to a 10 pin bowling party.
OMFG, my ears will never be the same. **** it was loud. But it was also heaps fun bowling with my son (daughter on another lane with her friends) so it makes it worth it.


----------



## freezkat (23/3/12)

manticle said:


> Shit. I thought you meant powdered bacon.
> 
> I'm often bacon powered though.



I'd snort a line of bacon right now


----------



## Lecterfan (23/3/12)

Fark yes...







And another good one for the musos/sound engineers:


----------



## brettprevans (23/3/12)

Geez im harsh sometimes. Harsh but fair


----------



## bradsbrew (23/3/12)

Go the rabbitohs. 2012 the year of the Rabbit.


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Go the rabbitohs. 2012 the year of the Rabbit.



Hope they do well, got to feel sorry for Yow Yeh, ouch.


----------



## Gar (23/3/12)

That first pic is perhaps the coolest piece of kit in existence Lectorfan


----------



## Cocko (23/3/12)

Gar said:


> That first pic is perhaps the coolest piece of kit in existence Lectorfan



http://marshallfridge.com/


----------



## bradsbrew (23/3/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> got to feel sorry for Yow Yeh, ouch.



Absolutely sickening. Great young Queenslander


----------



## bum (23/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> View attachment 53260


What? Everyone knows valves sound better!


----------



## Gar (23/3/12)

mic placement leaves a little to be desired


----------



## Lecterfan (23/3/12)

bum said:


> What? Everyone knows valves sound better!



I had a 1981 2203 that buzzed through the tubes so much you could've mic'ed them.... When we jammed in my parents shed we used to get an awesome click track...the electric fence.

edit: as cocko pointed out, that pic was just one I stumbled upon, not something I own. Mine would be an orange or a blackstar on top of the 1960...vintage tone from new amps, gotta love it.


----------



## manticle (23/3/12)

There were hundred and fifty of us, livin' in shoe box in middle o' motorway. Had to get up at 12 am and lick t' road clean wi' our tongues.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/3/12)

We were evicted from our hole in the ground...


----------



## bum (23/3/12)

Take notes, Michael Bay.

(I'll hear talk of neither turtles nor aliens at this point. It is too soon.)


----------



## Lecterfan (23/3/12)

bum said:


> Take notes, Michael Bay.
> 
> (I'll hear talk of neither turtles nor aliens at this point. It is too soon.)




That double side kick which causes the jeeps to fall and explode...I mastered that years ago...I study...Ameri-Do-Te...


----------



## jyo (24/3/12)

Cocko said:


> http://marshallfridge.com/



Who else hovered?


----------



## Fish13 (24/3/12)

jyo said:


> Who else hovered?



not me. no need to hover.


----------



## bum (24/3/12)

fish13 said:


> not me. no need to hover.


True. The _Important Announcement_ is clearly enough to scare Cocko. 

h34r:


----------



## jyo (24/3/12)

Habit controls me.


----------



## petesbrew (24/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Fark yes...
> 
> 
> View attachment 53259
> ...


 Made my day!


----------



## freezkat (24/3/12)

i bought 2 275mm Round small mesh cake racks for $10/pair


----------



## Muggus (24/3/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hope they do well, got to feel sorry for Yow Yeh, ouch.


Alot of ouch! Poor guy...compound fractures are nasty! Really don't wanna see that footage again in a hurry...


----------



## Fish13 (25/3/12)

don't you just hate it when you buy the right part your brain says no its the wrong part and then you find the manual and realise the hot chick behind the counter was right


----------



## Dave70 (26/3/12)

Being neither a particularly prolific, nor talented brewer has its pitfalls. Such was the case yesterday when I timed mashout to coincide with morning tea for the young bloke and me. We ate banana, drank milk and compromised on Nat Geo Wild cos there were brown bears catching hapless salmon in their mouths. 
After half an hour or so, I returned to discover the level in the esky pretty much as I left it. It was the oats, and a quick look back through my $2 shop brew diary revealed the use of rice hulls in my last stout and a trouble free mash out.

Despite my best efforts to free up the flow by prodding at the braid to eventually blowing back through the hose and punching the esky, no dice. **** it. What a fucken hassle.
So I spent the next hour (at least) ladling mash into the kettle through the biggest strainer our kitchen had to offer. Knocked the OG out to buggery and added hours to the whole process. Even so, things were ker-plunking along nicely this morning and some tinkering got the gravity where it needs to be. 

I can borrow a gas bottle easily enough.
I can clean up a spill.
In a pinch, I can use a meat thermometer or kitchen scales.
Stuck sparges are an all round motherfucker.


----------



## petesbrew (26/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> Being neither a particularly prolific, nor talented brewer has its pitfalls. Such was the case yesterday when I timed mashout to coincide with morning tea for the young bloke and me. We ate banana, drank milk and compromised on Nat Geo Wild cos there were brown bears catching hapless salmon in their mouths.
> After half an hour or so, I returned to discover the level in the esky pretty much as I left it. It was the oats, and a quick look back through my $2 shop brew diary revealed the use of rice hulls in my last stout and a trouble free mash out.
> 
> Despite my best efforts to free up the flow by prodding at the braid to eventually blowing back through the hose and punching the esky, no dice. **** it. What a fucken hassle.
> ...


"I can borrow a gas bottle easily enough." love it!

Haven't had a stuck sparge yet, touch wood. Do you drain quickly? Isn't that one of the causes?
But yeah, I'm a pretty fucken hopeless brewer too. Lots of "she'll be right" or "ahh f##k it" in my braugarage.

Wife just rang with those words "Sorry, I just broke your thermometer thingy again." Aaaah Dammit!
Time to search ebay for a refractometer.


----------



## brettprevans (26/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> Being neither a particularly prolific, nor talented brewer has its pitfalls. Such was the case yesterday when I timed mashout to coincide with morning tea for the young bloke and me. We ate banana, drank milk and compromised on Nat Geo Wild cos there were brown bears catching hapless salmon in their mouths.
> After half an hour or so, I returned to discover the level in the esky pretty much as I left it. It was the oats, and a quick look back through my $2 shop brew diary revealed the use of rice hulls in my last stout and a trouble free mash out.
> 
> Despite my best efforts to free up the flow by prodding at the braid to eventually blowing back through the hose and punching the esky, no dice. **** it. What a fucken hassle.
> ...


Ive had one stuck mash and I realise I prob should have added gulls to it. so i added them. stirred the mash to the bejesus and let it settle, then recirded and it was fine. never to late to try and rescue it. of course it also helps to get the mash to mashout temps (which im sure you know)


my missus is sick of hearing me swear during brewday cause somethings not going right. recently its been the fkn march pump. casuing me no end of pain.


----------



## Dave70 (26/3/12)

petesbrew said:


> "I can borrow a gas bottle easily enough." love it!
> 
> Haven't had a stuck sparge yet, touch wood. Do you drain quickly? Isn't that one of the causes?
> But yeah, I'm a pretty fucken hopeless brewer too. Lots of "she'll be right" or "ahh f##k it" in my braugarage.


One of the only others I've had stick was as a direct result of trying to rush in before the grain had a chance to settle. With a highly sophisticated set up such as mine - esky - braid and wooden spoon jammed into the end of the tube - it's vital to let things settle out. I made a Franziskaner (ish) clone with around 70% of notoriously sticky wheat as part of the grist at a relaxed pace with no drama. I'm henceforth applying a two drink minimum on myself between mashout and draining into the kettle.
Pint's, of course.


----------



## Fourstar (26/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> I can borrow a gas bottle easily enough.
> I can clean up a spill.
> In a pinch, I can use a meat thermometer or kitchen scales.
> Stuck sparges are an all round motherfucker.





citymorgue2 said:


> Ive had one stuck mash and I realise I prob should have added gulls to it. so i added them. stirred the mash to the bejesus and let it settle, then recirded and it was fine. never to late to try and rescue it. of course it also helps to get the mash to mashout temps (which im sure you know)
> my missus is sick of hearing me swear during brewday cause somethings not going right. recently its been the fkn march pump. casuing me no end of pain.





Dave70 said:


> One of the only others I've had stick was as a direct result of trying to rush in before the grain had a chance to settle. With a highly sophisticated set up such as mine - esky - braid and wooden spoon jammed into the end of the tube - it's vital to let things settle out. I made a Franziskaner (ish) clone with around 70% of notoriously sticky wheat as part of the grist at a relaxed pace with no drama. I'm henceforth applying a two drink minimum on myself between mashout and draining into the kettle.
> Pint's, of course.



If its not the Chinese hops, its the stuck sparges. I'm with Mr. Sanders on this one, you fellas just need to learn how to brew.  

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=51836


----------



## bum (26/3/12)

I've only ever had a stuck mash. T'was with a pumpkin ale - had 500g of hulls in there too (20L batch).

Stuck mashes are the pits.


----------



## petesbrew (27/3/12)

Leftover beer from the Hills Brewers pizza night.
Flanders Oud Bruin & Saison... Mmmmm Saison. so damn good.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/3/12)

Threw my back out first thing this morning, but, damn it, I've had this brewday planned for 10 days. Best thing about FWH is drinking a beer at the first hop addition. It is going to be a long slow, ibuprofeny, deep-heaty and beery brew day methinks...still the brew is more an experiment to get a good top crop supply of wy3787 anyway...


----------



## Clutch (28/3/12)

Sucks dude.

Ants love my Mac keyboard, for some reason.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Threw my back out first thing this morning, but, damn it, I've had this brewday planned for 10 days. Best thing about FWH is drinking a beer at the first hop addition. It is going to be a long slow, ibuprofeny, deep-heaty and beery brew day methinks...still the brew is more an experiment to get a good top crop supply of wy3787 anyway...






Clutch said:


> Sucks dude.
> 
> Ants love my Mac keyboard, for some reason.



Cheers mate. Ants love my macbook because I take it everywhere (incl Uni) and eat all sorts of stuff while using it haha.

I came in 3 points over, single pale malt with some calculated cal chloride and cal sulphate additions, good mash ph, all looking awesome. Pitched at 19c. 6 pints and now onto LaTrappe blonde to forget about the clean up tomorrow.

Also in today-sucks-arse-news; paranoid email from a paranoid **** (they have made three formal grievances in as many years at Uni...so it must be the rest of us right???), I replied professionally (something they have no experience with), forwarded the lot to the course co-ordinator and once my fury calms down I will unleash the red dragon haha (reference to the username and profile pic for those wondering).


----------



## bum (28/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> (reference to the username and profile pic for those wondering).


That probably only helps those who already get it. And even then, as someone who is aware of Harris' work, I though you were talking about your penis.


----------



## freezkat (28/3/12)

I normally sport a flat-top but last October after meeting a kid with cancer, I decided to grow out my locks and give it away. I'm not a rich man but I can do this. I suppose you blokes are gonna want to see my progress. I do have fantastic hair. You wife best not see it or she'll be calling me Fabio. I am only at 3.5 inches yet...but I am on my way. 10 inches of hair and it is shave time!!!


----------



## bum (28/3/12)

freezkat said:


> I am only at 3.5 inches



Can everyone stop making posts that make me think they are talking about their penis?

Thanks.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/3/12)

bum said:


> That probably only helps those who already get it. And even then, as someone who is aware of Harris' work, I though you were talking about your penis.



Isn't the entire novel a euphemism? Show us ya 'Frances' etc?

edit: the physio really worked HARD on pumping my TIGHT, RIGID TENSE BITS this morning and the relief I gained was almost ORGASMIC


----------



## bum (28/3/12)

Holy shit. I was doing a quick bit of research for a soul crushing jibe I was concocting for your benefit, Lecterfan (see rough sketch below, sadly Google has debunked the claim I was to make) and was immediately thrown into the Way-Back Machine. Totally forgot I used to wear Red Dragon skate gear purely because of that book. Totally surprised to discover they still exist! Weird.

Anyway, the gist of the soul crushering is that I know that Stephen King used the Red Dragon (not Blake's though) as a motif used by the villain to express his evilness and I thought he did it first, but it turns out he's a total hack (who knew?) and did it a full five years later.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/3/12)

bum said:


> Holy shit. I was doing a quick bit of research for a soul crushing jibe I was concocting for your benefit, Lecterfan (see rough sketch below, sadly Google has debunked the claim I was to make) and was immediately thrown into the Way-Back Machine. Totally forgot I used to wear Red Dragon skate gear purely because of that book. Totally surprised to discover they still exist! Weird.
> 
> Anyway, the gist of the soul crushering is that I know that Stephen King used the Red Dragon (not Blake's though) as a motif used by the villain to express his evilness and I thought he did it first, but it turns out he's a total hack (who knew?) and did it a full five years later.



hahaha! Tommy H FTW!


----------



## petesbrew (29/3/12)

D-day for my 2 top wisdom teeth today.
Can't wait to rip those useless buggers out.


----------



## Malted (29/3/12)

petesbrew said:


> D-day for my 2 top wisdom teeth today.
> Can't wait to rip those useless buggers out.



[said in slow monotone] Oh yes it will be 'joyful'


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/12)

petesbrew said:


> D-day for my 2 top wisdom teeth today.
> Can't wait to rip those useless buggers out.





Malted said:


> [said in slow monotone] Oh yes it will be 'joyful'


 my top 2 wisdom teeth came out easily. my bottom ones were the buggers. hours in a dentists chair with him hacking away, only to have him say half way through, 'hmm these relly should have come out in surgery". yeah great, thanks mate. 3 weeks of torn up gums and splitting blood

top ones were a few days, maybe a week tops before it was back to normal.

ask for the good drugs. say your sissy and need endone


----------



## Pennywise (29/3/12)

I had the pleasant experience to get all 4 out at once a few years ago. Pricks didn't even clean me up afterwards. Walking out of the surgury, half smashed on painkillers and still half asleep, looked like I'd been in a fight for some heroin, and won. Did't even realize I had all that blood on my face till' I got home


----------



## .DJ. (29/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> ask for the good drugs. say your sissy and need endone



Endone... Ahh, the memories!!! How ive missed thee!!! :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/12)

.DJ. said:


> Endone... Ahh, the memories!!! How ive missed thee!!! :lol:


after my last motorbike accident i was on endone and valium. during that time i wrote a uni paper in 3 days. got the paper back and dont remember writing anything that was on the pages. got an 80 for it as well...


----------



## .DJ. (29/3/12)

I was given endone after a shoulder op.. loved it....

Had valium after hurting my back... Didnt like it at all. Made me feel a bit weird and stopped taking it...


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/12)

.DJ. said:


> I was given endone after a shoulder op.. loved it....
> 
> Had valium after hurting my back... Didnt like it at all. Made me feel a bit weird and stopped taking it...


see there's your problem, you werent taking hem together!!!


----------



## petesbrew (29/3/12)

Got a train to catch & a quick drive home... endone?


----------



## .DJ. (29/3/12)

Ive only got one Endone tablet left but a whole packet of valium...


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/12)

petesbrew said:


> endone?


oxycodone hydrochloride. its an opioid analgesic. same family as morphine. they dont give perscription morphine out, this is the next best thing. esp if you a few pints to wash it down (not reccomended by anyone if the medical profession)


----------



## Gar (29/3/12)

.DJ. said:


> Ive only got one Endone tablet left



Bugger, was gonna tell you to send them my way  :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/12)

Gar said:


> Bugger, was gonna tell you to send them my way  :icon_drool2:


my grandmother gave me her boxes of endone cause it messed with her. top grandmother huh! :super: 

make up batch of ESB.. endone special bitter


----------



## Gar (29/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> my grandmother gave me her boxes of endone cause it messed with her. top grandmother huh! :super:
> 
> make up batch of ESB.. endone special bitter


----------



## Malted (29/3/12)

Either the answer is NO, or we have a posthumous poster. :lol:


----------



## warra48 (29/3/12)

I had a shoulder op 5 weeks ago.
Only tried 2 Endone tablets and gave them away to the F-i-L for his back pain.
I just didn't like my head being in another place I don't recognise.
Nurofen works just fine for me.


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/12)

Malted said:


> Either the answer is NO, or we have a posthumous poster. :lol:


hat is needed is for bu, to post in the 'overcarbonation problems' theread as well


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/12)

Anchorman 2!!

http://www.theage.com.au/entertainment/mov...0329-1w02k.html


----------



## jyo (29/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Threw my back out first thing this morning, but, damn it, I've had this brewday planned for 10 days. Best thing about FWH is drinking a beer at the first hop addition. It is going to be a long slow, ibuprofeny, deep-heaty and beery brew day methinks...still the brew is more an experiment to get a good top crop supply of wy3787 anyway...



I feel for ya, Lecter. Back pain sucks arse.
I have lived with multiple back problems for years now and I'm a fairly young bloke (34). I currently get by on 2-3 indomethacin anti-inflammatories a day and codeine when I need it. Plenty of core strengthening over the last 10 years means I can work, look after my kids, brew, ride a bike, have relations with strange men in parks and brew beer.
It also means I can still brew beer which makes me very happy.


----------



## petesbrew (30/3/12)

All done in about 45min. The sound effects were the worst. That and I was shakinga bit afterwards from just tensing up so much. But anyone who's seen me pour a beer would say that's normal for me.
Scared the chick in the chemist with my murmuring Nurofen, through bloody bottom teeth. And the train ride home took forever.

Feeling not too bad today though, just a headache and a tender jaw.


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/12)

petesbrew said:


> ....chemist ......Nurofen,......
> ....headache and a tender jaw.....


not suprised. nurofen does jacksh*t. thats if your anything like me, it does nothing. if you like my old man who has a panadine extra and he's knocked out, then nurofen will see you through. 

get some fiorinal green. it has Doxylamine Succinate which is a muscle relaxant. should help the jaw. There is also a fiorinal blue which is a 'dental' one. it has more codine for pain but less muscle relaxant. both are over the counter but its usually kept out back so its not on the shelf and you'll have to ask. just tell them thee dentists said to buy it. I buy the green all the time to help with tention headaches.

(disclaimer - this of course is just some info, it doesnt take into account any other medical issues you may have etc etc.)


----------



## raven19 (30/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Anchorman 2!!
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/entertainment/mov...0329-1w02k.html




Winning! Looking forward to it.

( 'I love lamp'.... :lol: )


----------



## Dave70 (30/3/12)

.DJ. said:


> I was given endone after a shoulder op.. loved it....



I've got a mate who compressed his C4 and C5 vertebrate after headbutting the side of a car in a bike accident. That was about three years ago and he's been on endone / oxy ever since. 
He reports them as being a little 'moorish' nowadays.


----------



## freezkat (30/3/12)

Moor like tied to a dock, a swamp or like Othello?


I still have my wisdom teeth. They came in no problem


----------



## manticle (30/3/12)

I have all of mine and therefore will never get alzheimer's.


----------



## bum (30/3/12)

I have all of mine and sometime doubt how well they are named.


----------



## petesbrew (30/3/12)

Mine came through fine. They came out because they had some decay. They used to cut the back of my cheeks heaps so I'm glad to be rid of them.
Feeling pretty good actually. A good bludge day at home cleaning fermenters & making some lime marmalade.


----------



## bum (30/3/12)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/29/...E82S0EE20120329

Probably okay for work but not safe for life. I threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/12)

mine had to come out. too much wisdom in one so young.



bum said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/29/...E82S0EE20120329
> 
> Probably okay for work but not safe for life. I threw up in my mouth a little.


 :icon_vomit: what worse it the part about it being collected from toilets and it has to be kids. sick.

although it makes me think of the movie 'romulus my father' with eric bana. a young kid is friends wih an old guy who squats out in the bush. he takes the old guy some eggs, the old guy having no water pisses in the pot to boil them. kid doesnt look impressed at all.


----------



## jlm (30/3/12)

All this talk of bad backs and prescription medicine and what happens....BAM strain something or another while performing the most taxing of duties on ones back, driving a screw into a ceiling. At least I can breath without it hurting now. The OH&S officer was really helpful after finding that information out by telling me a joke about a man, his wife and a three inch penis.


----------



## Lecterfan (30/3/12)

Not fun jlm. I went quiet - on the scale of things, including tooth-business, my fucked facet joints are minor. Also quite lucky as deep heat, ibuprofen and beer seems to do most of the trick for me. As others - I think cm2 - said above, it's not really nasty if ibuprofen can do the trick. Having my wisdom tooth out was one of the least pleasant experiences of my life so far.


----------



## pk.sax (30/3/12)

Had to have them all removed, just not enough space I the mouth for the bastards.

Luckily the dentist's assistants were cute cuz the dentist was a grade A asshole.

Also, lucky me, I was still in school so got lots of care taken at the time. The braces sucked ass though. And the mouth doesn't seem to have improved too much for all that torture down the years.

I'd much rather be knocked out before someone put a tool in my mouth.


----------



## TasChris (30/3/12)

manticle said:


> I have all of mine and therefore will never get alzheimer's.


I think I have mine


----------



## seamad (30/3/12)

Been on the business end of many surgical wisdom teeth exo' s as i really liked the challenge, they can be difficult bastards at times, especially lowers and if you are over 30. Some are lucky not to have any. Some poor buggers have more than four ( one patient,well known olympic swimmer had six, fun getting them out without affecting training and worrying about drug testing)
With evolution, if we dont wipe out tbe planet, will probably not have them anymore as with dietary wear almost nil due to dietary changes we dont need them anymore. It is the lack of tooth wear that causes them to impact as not enough space primarily.

When i had a busted jaw was given a pethidine machine, push the button and ....nurses took it off me before too long for pushing the button too much.can see how easy i could get hooked on herione if i started.
Cheers
Sean


----------



## petesbrew (30/3/12)

The dentist showed them to me. I was keen to see them then saw them covered in blood and how freaking wide the roots were. Then there was a comment "and you can see where a bit of the bone broke off". fark. I was going to take them home, but thought **** that.
Wish I did now. I wonder what the tooth fairy would've paid for wisdom teeth? Oh well.

P.s Beer & Nurofen. niiiice.


----------



## manticle (30/3/12)

I would have paid for them. I have a (small) collection of cow's teeth, a collection of medical instruments, a collection of children's shoes, a collection of dead zoology and a collection of disuesed, dirty and abandoned soft toys.

I am a collector with not much money however so perhaps it's best to keep the relationship as it currently stands.


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/12)

manticle said:


> I would have paid for them. I have a (small) collection of cow's teeth, a collection of medical instruments, a collection of children's shoes, a collection of dead zoology and a collection of disuesed, dirty and abandoned soft toys.
> 
> I am a collector with not much money however so perhaps it's best to keep the relationship as it currently stands.


I think I.still have my fkd up bottom wisdom teeth mants. Bottle of ur golden stromg amd they r urs


----------



## manticle (30/3/12)

Just so happens I have a golden strong and a manticle grand cru in bottles at the moment.

Will swap for either as long as you give them to me in a container. I'm funny like that.


----------



## bum (30/3/12)

SWMBO (being from a culture which that BIGOTED BITCH, the Tooth Fairy, does not deign to visit) still has what I think is pretty much all of her baby teeth (which is really weird) - how many of your first children are they worth to you?


----------



## manticle (30/3/12)

All of them.

I have no children but if I did it would be no contest.

How many would you, conceivably and hypothetically, want?


----------



## bum (30/3/12)

Eleventy is a good round number.


----------



## manticle (30/3/12)

I prefer twelvety.


----------



## bum (30/3/12)

Shit.

That's what I thought I was doing.


----------



## manticle (30/3/12)

Shall we say elevepointfivety and leave it at that?

I'm a reasonable man.


----------



## bum (31/3/12)

What the **** am I going to do with half a first born?


----------



## bum (31/3/12)

Nevermind.

Deal.


----------



## manticle (31/3/12)

Keep an eye on the mail box.


----------



## bum (31/3/12)

Way ahead of you. I wouldn't trust that bastard as far as I could throw it.


----------



## bum (31/3/12)

I was upset when it ended. Moar is required.


----------



## petesbrew (1/4/12)

This week's challenge - to get rid of 2 week old krausen foam crusted inside my blowoff tube.


----------



## manticle (1/4/12)

Easy. Sodim percarb, boiling water.


----------



## petesbrew (2/4/12)

manticle said:


> Easy. Sodim percarb, boiling water.


Yeah boiling water got it started, just needs some chemicals now.


----------



## pk.sax (2/4/12)

eW hsit


----------



## freezkat (2/4/12)

practicalfool said:


> eW hsit



Does the tooth fairy have direct deposit? I really could use $32 right now.


----------



## pk.sax (2/4/12)

freezkat said:


> Does the tooth fairy have direct deposit? I really could use $32 right now.


I've got 24


----------



## Cocko (2/4/12)

I will never post again, cheers to all though...

Will PM about grain BB.... 

Cheers all.

Respect.

out.


----------



## .DJ. (3/4/12)

sounds like I missed all the fun....


----------



## petesbrew (3/4/12)

Wife picked up a new can of Glen 20, new fragrance.
Finally it's a nice smell, not that "I've done something in here I'm really ashamed of, and this stench is the equivalent of liquid paper" smell.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/4/12)

Cocko said:


> I will never post again, cheers to all though...
> 
> Will PM about grain BB....
> 
> ...




Whaaa...?


----------



## TasChris (3/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Whaaa...?


Must of been a big Monday night!


----------



## argon (3/4/12)

I've been on most of last night and missed it???

What's wrong with the cock?


----------



## Gar (3/4/12)

What the hell?

What happened man?


----------



## pk.sax (3/4/12)

PS:


Cocko said:


> I will be around, just not posting for a bit/again... lost my swagger a little.
> 
> Please PS yourself for me.
> 
> Also I need to concentrate on getting the Mrs to give me BJ again, this dry run is hurting.



I think he meant PostScript, so there :unsure:


----------



## Dave70 (3/4/12)

When did we start saying 'sofa'?


----------



## jlm (3/4/12)

Dave70 said:


> When did we start saying 'sofa'?


I call mine tv room bed.


----------



## Muggus (3/4/12)

Dave70 said:


> When did we start saying 'sofa'?


Never called them sofas personally. Definately a couch man. 

A sofa sounds like it oughta be some sort of designer piece of furniture in some rich business executives bachelor pad on the 25th floor of their inner city appartment. The sorta thing that looks more fashionable than comfortable or practical.

Whereas a couch sounds like something rather comforting, but perhaps maybe the slightest big daggy and outdated. The sorta thing you can crash on. 
Never had I heard the phrase "You can crash on my sofa"...you can't crash on sofas. Maybe sofa beds, but you can't exactly crash on one of them either...requires some sort of assembling and then you "sleep" on it, rather than crash...

Maybe I overanalysed this a bit too much...


----------



## jlm (3/4/12)

The bling started to roll in at work today: 





Shame its all for making yoghurt.


----------



## dougsbrew (3/4/12)

nice bling, that much stainless is brewers porn.. hehe..


----------



## brettprevans (3/4/12)

Massive alergic reaction again. Im dying.

Missus recons im full of it. Jokes on her when I cark it during the night.


----------



## manticle (4/4/12)

Dave70 said:


> When did we start saying 'sofa'?



Soon after we started describing paint colours as 'salmon', 'avocado' and 'aubergine'. Fortunately now we've moved onto 'tranquility cerulean' and 'emotionally gut wrenchingly, mentally unsound black'.

So the new description is 'Sliding Orthopaedic Reclination Tranquility encouragement Device' ..............





or SORTED.

If only I could make up a witty anagram from 'fuckin' and 'mate', we all would be.


----------



## Dave70 (4/4/12)

manticle said:


> If only I could make up a witty anagram from 'fuckin' and 'mate', we all would be.



That's a toughie. 


I've been attempting to develop a Haiku for ages but can't seem to work 'fuckin' into the change of seasons within the allotted five syllables.


----------



## Airgead (4/4/12)

Dave70 said:


> That's a toughie.
> 
> 
> I've been attempting to develop a Haiku for ages but can't seem to work 'fuckin' into the change of seasons within the allotted five syllables.



Autumn leaves changing
Shards of red and gold, falling
fuckin beautiful.


----------



## Dave70 (4/4/12)

Airgead said:


> Autumn leaves changing
> Shards of red and gold, falling
> fuckin beautiful.










Ha.. Ha... Ha.. Ha.. Ha...


----------



## Airgead (4/4/12)

Warm weather ending,
fuckin chilly this morning.
Better wear a coat.


----------



## Airgead (4/4/12)

Lovely autumn day
Seen through the office window.
Can't be fucked working.


----------



## Airgead (4/4/12)

Golden afternoon.
Day passes by behind glass.
Wish I was brewing.

Ok.. no swear words but I'm on a roll.


----------



## petesbrew (4/4/12)

I'm not familiar with Haiku (quick glance off wiki at the rules), so I hope this works.

Nice stroll in the sun
Oh no a ******* chugger
May I punch you, sir?

edit: added swearword


----------



## Airgead (4/4/12)

petesbrew said:


> I'm not familiar with Haiku (quick glance off wiki at the rules), so I hope this works.
> 
> Nice stroll in the sun
> Oh no a ******* chugger
> ...



Introspective mood
Shadows lengthen on the ground.
I could use a beer.


----------



## manticle (4/4/12)

Going to see the pogues
Tonight at festival Hall
Can't fuckin' wait.

Next challenge:

Write a haiku in gaelic incorporating the phrase "pg mo thin"


----------



## Airgead (4/4/12)

manticle said:


> Going to see the pogues
> Tonight at festival Hall
> Can't fuckin' wait.
> 
> ...



You're one syllable short on the last line...


----------



## manticle (4/4/12)

Cannot fuckin wait would do it but so would pg mo thin.


Haiku schmaiku.


----------



## pk.sax (4/4/12)

I think I am thinking impaired starting beer o clock. That was 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Malted (4/4/12)

manticle said:


> "pg mo thin"



Feck me that is fancy using the seemingly correct spelling! I know the phonetics of it and would not have guessed it is spelt like that. But I figured you as a fancy

Edit: even the pogues didn't spell their album that way


----------



## Malted (4/4/12)

So me an the missus is having a yarn whilst havin a smoke (an I've ad a couple 'o drinks) an she sez about livin on the moon with the man on the moon an his cheese. She says about the mice there that he feeds cheese to. I sez don't be silly, the moon would bloody stink (like VB _et al_) with all that mouse shit and there'd be no bloody cheese left cause they'd breed like mice and eat it all. Ahh she says that's why it is full of holes. Nah says I, that is why you get a blue moon, cause it is cheese and ratsack. No says she, ratsack is green. Feck her, i think the tart is correct, ratsack might be green.


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/4/12)

Malted said:


> So me an the missus is having a yarn whilst havin a smoke (an I've ad a couple 'o drinks) an she sez about livin on the moon with the man on the moon an his cheese. She says about the mice there that he feeds cheese to. I sez don't be silly, the moon would bloody stink (like VB _et al_) with all that mouse shit and there'd be no bloody cheese left cause they'd breed like mice and eat it all. Ahh she says that's why it is full of holes. Nah says I, that is why you get a blue moon, cause it is cheese and ratsack. No says she, ratsack is green. Feck her, i think the tart is correct, ratsack might be green.



Tell her it's Roban, that's blue.


----------



## manticle (5/4/12)

Malted said:


> Feck me that is fancy using the seemingly correct spelling! I know the phonetics of it and would not have guessed it is spelt like that. But I figured you as a fancy
> 
> Edit: even the pogues didn't spell their album that way



Fancy man with his cut and paste from google


----------



## petesbrew (5/4/12)

Woo! My ebay Refractometer just arrived!


----------



## pk.sax (5/4/12)

Happy days, I'll be building a brand new keggle tomorrow


----------



## Gar (6/4/12)

Sitting at work waiting for the odd job to come in sure does suck the big ole' choad today....

On a happier thought the beermasons packs are on their way woohoo


----------



## pk.sax (6/4/12)

First disc shattered after one pass scoring, second one wore out after half the keg cut. Should have just bought the 10 pack, **stop listening to the advice of bunnings people**


----------



## Bribie G (6/4/12)

McAfee Labs director of threat intelligence Dave Marcus told AFP.

"Mac has said for a long time that they are not vulnerable to PC malware, which is true; they are vulnerable to Mac malware."

B) B)


----------



## bum (6/4/12)

Wait, what is it you think that means?


----------



## peaky (6/4/12)

Popped down to Rye for some Scallops this morning, then over to Mornington to grab some abalone, and also shot two nice Snapper while I was there. A good feed of seafood tonight.

A more pleasant evening than last night when I bottled two double batches. What a mission.....


----------



## pk.sax (6/4/12)

Everything available at mac is malware


----------



## DKS (6/4/12)

Cant stop watching Yardys avitar. Oh dear,there she goes again.
Daz


----------



## pk.sax (7/4/12)

Misfortune struck last night. I was thrust a bottle of tooheys Extra Dry and out of politeness, I tried. Didn't really get past a couple of sips. It is disgustingly sweet. I don't think a microgram of hop has even come close to that beer! Putrid. I have never not managed to drink a beer, even if I didn't like it, this was an exception.
I would drink VB or CD over this anyday!!!


----------



## jyo (7/4/12)

The Tooheys Platinum is a really nice drop, though. Exceptional actually.


----------



## Fish13 (7/4/12)

jyo said:


> The Tooheys Platinum is a really bad headache make. hangovers are gay



fixed


----------



## pk.sax (7/4/12)

Saw mad hoppers hoppy hefe at the 1st Choice, grabbed 2  For a change, the checkout chick was really pleased to recommend it.. they are hiring beer geeks!!! noice.


----------



## Fish13 (7/4/12)

practicalfool said:


> Saw mad hoppers hoppy hefe at the 1st Choice, grabbed 2  For a change, the checkout chick was really pleased to recommend it.. they are hiring beer geeks!!! noice.



i was thinking there training is getting better. Still better then someone not knowing anything at all! How did you find it? I found it very citra mad.


----------



## pk.sax (7/4/12)

Its in the fridge, warmed up a little otw here... wanted to ge tthe keg cutting out of the way before I start off


----------



## pk.sax (7/4/12)

Maybe because I've never tasted Citra before....
I could smell the Motueka as I was pouring it. I can taste it too, but there is a citrusy tangy hop there too, that must be the Citra! Lovely, absolutely lovely.
Snorted some trying to catch a whiff of any phenolics in there but can't smell past the hops. Definitely unfiltered goodness 

The typical non-banana dominated (Scheneider/kranziskaner) weiss is my preferred wheat, motueka is such a hop though, and this Citra seems to just complement it with truckloads of citrus. Like it a lot.


----------



## Clutch (7/4/12)

I'm half cut and watching streetfighter/stunt vids on Youtube: 

I'd try this stuff drunk, but the thing is, I'd never turn a wheel in anger while drunk, so I'm stuck here claiming shit on an internet forum.
For those of you the make it to about 2:30, he's actually updating his Facebook status while doing that.
I've got a Kolsch and a recipe that Goomba gave me and I fucked up to pitch tomorrow, plus a lager to bottle and another batch to brew, so tomorrow will be a busy one.


----------



## brettprevans (8/4/12)

1x 98 stanton kileen killen shz durif
1x 2002 brown bros celkar door durif
1 x 2003 jones shz

Lots of 10yr fine muscut from rutherglen.

A nice davidoff stogie and of course some homebrews. Bbq quick sweets, family. Fkn nice


----------



## bum (8/4/12)

Second brew back after life getting in the way of brewing for a few months. 

Making beer is where it is at. Great day.


----------



## bum (8/4/12)

practicalfool said:


> Everything available at mac is malware


Ironically, MS Word and Java currently present the biggest security threats to Mac. If you're worried about security (or stability) you'd be kinda dumb to ignore Apple.

But it is best to be platform agnostic as best you can. They all do something well. Just work out what it is you want to do and let everyone else do their thing.


----------



## pk.sax (8/4/12)

bwahhahaha. I was talking about the other mac,cas. lol

PS: congrats on brewing again


----------



## pk.sax (8/4/12)

How does JB waterweld work for those that use it in their brew vessels?

I'm thinking of securing the sight gauge elbow install on my HLT with that since the silicone washer stuff is proving a bit hopeless atm.


----------



## petesbrew (8/4/12)

Woah, I just heard Jim Marshall died on the 5th April!
RIP to a rock legend.


----------



## Muggus (8/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> 1x 98 stanton kileen killen shz durif
> 1x 2002 brown bros celkar door durif
> 1 x 2003 jones shz
> 
> ...


**** me that sounds brilliant! 
Who needs choccy eggs when you have vintage wine!


----------



## bum (8/4/12)

practicalfool said:


> bwahhahaha. I was talking about the other mac,cas. lol


Even though it has been explained, I still have no idea what you are talking about. Let's pretend this never happened.



practicalfool said:


> PS: congrats on brewing again


Cheers. Happy days!



petesbrew said:


> Woah, I just heard Jim Marshall died on the 5th April!
> RIP to a rock legend.


Yeah. Never been 100% stoked on owning his gear for myself but his influence on the music I love is probably greater than any 10 artists I could could care to name. RIP.


----------



## petesbrew (9/4/12)

bum said:


> Yeah. Never been 100% stoked on owning his gear for myself but his influence on the music I love is probably greater than any 10 artists I could could care to name. RIP.







So glad I bought this beast years ago. It needs a service, and isn't exactly very versatile compared with an Ampeg combo I have, but the power & tone it puts out is mindblowing.


----------



## jyo (9/4/12)

bum said:


> Second brew back after life getting in the way of brewing for a few months.
> 
> Making beer is where it is at. Great day.



Good work, bum. Not being able to brew, for what ever reason, truly sucks the ****. :super:


----------



## seamad (9/4/12)

Practicalfool, havent used the waterweld but did use the normal jb weld on some bits and eventually failed. I think the failure may have been due to differences in the coeffecient of thermal expansion as was either al to ss , or copper to ss. 
Cheers
sean


----------



## pk.sax (9/4/12)

Aha. That shouldn't be a worry, adding a SS 90 degree nipple to the kegLT. At least your's didn't fail straight away, gives me hope  I'd rather avoid getting a socket welded just for this. Thnx mate.


----------



## jyo (10/4/12)

Nice day at the beach. Even got my titties out.
Some thoughtless **** left a smashed corona bottle in the sand, had to nearly rip my little girl's arm off to stop her from treading on it... :angry:


----------



## Fish13 (10/4/12)

its a low act hey jyo!

on sunday night some toad smashed a long neck on the busso jetty and left it there! right in the middle of the jetty too


----------



## jyo (10/4/12)

Yeah, mate. I mean, on a ******* beach...where thousands of kids play every week.


Careful, I may start ranting about those youngins doin wheelies in their cars with their shorts hanging below their arses. _I don't care if you wear boxers, dude. Just don't show me unless I specifically request it_


----------



## Fish13 (10/4/12)

jyo said:


> Yeah, mate. I mean, on a ******* beach...where thousands of kids play every week.
> 
> 
> Careful, I may start ranting about those youngins doin wheelies in their cars with their shorts hanging below their arses. _I don't care if you wear boxers, dude. Just don't show me unless I specifically request it_



that sucks too as it is hidden under the sand but on the jetty there is very little to miss it by!

You telling me not to do burnouts anymore


----------



## jyo (10/4/12)

fish13 said:


> that sucks too as it is hidden under the sand but on the jetty there is very little to miss it by!
> 
> You telling me not to do burnouts anymore



I know you're a donut man. Burn away, brother!


----------



## Fish13 (10/4/12)

jyo said:


> I know you're a donut man. Burn away, brother!



that donut is almost ready for a resleeve h34r:


----------



## bum (11/4/12)

Hmmph! Turns out I really like artichoke. You'd think you'd know one way or the other by your mid-30s, wouldn't you?


----------



## RdeVjun (11/4/12)

bum said:


> Hmmph! Turns out I really like artichoke. You'd think you'd know one way or the other by your mid-30s, wouldn't you?


Wait until you try Jerusalem Artichokes! They don't trouble me so much but a lassie nursing friend, when seated around a semi- formal dinner table and talk of them started said, "Oh, they grow so well in my garden, but they do give me such terrible flatus." We all looked at each other and rolled up laughing, spent the rest of the night giggling and smirking like teenage school girls. Anyway enough of the OT.
Ordinary Globe Artichokes aren't hard to grow, if you have some fresh ones and if you're inclined to marinade then prep and cellar some in olive oil, garlic and pungent herbs like thyme- they're a very welcome addition on pizza night, but in their own right are fairly versatile and tasty. Yet to try Jewish Artichokes, sounds fairly yum though.


----------



## Pennywise (12/4/12)

I love a bit of roasted artichoke hearts on my pizza, mmmm.


----------



## bum (12/4/12)

This won't be everyone's cup of tea but, boy, is it ever right up my alley.


----------



## manticle (12/4/12)

Gets a vote from me.


----------



## jlm (12/4/12)

bum said:


> This won't be everyone's cup of tea but, boy, is it ever right up my alley.



I'm a dog person but that cat has something.....charisma, style, zazz. And probably cat AIDS.

Oohhh. Bottom rung of the animal people ladder....Rat people.


----------



## bum (12/4/12)

You seem to have forgotten about fish people.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/4/12)

Just went and grabbed a sixer of gage roads sleeping giant from BWS. Guy at the counter asks me if I've tried it before and what I think of it. Well I started with how I thought it wasn't really an IPA and followed with my reasons why I didn't consider it to be an IPA, rattled off a few different malts and hops, the difference between an IPA and an AIPA and why IPA were first introduced............................poor bastard wont ask that question again in a hurry. I seen his eyes glaze over early but kept going :lol: :lol: Yes I am on annual leave and no-one in my house likes to talk beer


----------



## jlm (12/4/12)

bum said:


> You seem to have forgotten about fish people.


I'll rate fish higher than rat. Fish won't escape from its enclosure and mate with the local fish around your house who then cause the next inhabitant of said house to wage war on now colourful crossbred fish who are trying to get into new house inhabitant's brewing gear and grain.


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/12)

Had a drink with in Cardiff Wales in 1972 - mate & I went into a posho hotel to book his wedding reception and the guys were there in the bar lickering up for their evening performance on tour. Bacardi and coke (it wasn't a Brains pub )
couldn't understand a word they were saying, quite mutual :lol:


Edit: and Shirley Bassey's brother ran up the arse of my car, as posted elsewhere. End of claim to fame. 


outta here B)

Oh and Windsor Davies was my upstairs neighbour in Cardiff 





outta here B) 

Oh and I've been on the piss with Batz, from what they tell me. 

never going to get outta here


----------



## pk.sax (13/4/12)

It's way easier to say, 'you fucked up' than to say, 'well done!'

Happy Friday everybody. Be safe, break legs


----------



## bum (13/4/12)

I know this is a bit too On Topic but it is hardly worth starting another thread for.

Using wy1318 for the first time at the moment. The end of the second day saw 5L of krausen and good temps. Stoked. Next morning krausen had dropped to about 2cm and the temp dropped by 2C. Fearing the worst, I gave her a swirl and bumped the fridge up a degree or two to 17C (brews tend to run 2C hotter than fridge temps at the beginning for me). 4 hours later the krausen is almost at the gladwrap. 2 hours after that it is pushing so hard against the gladwrap that it has split!!!

Done a search and this doesn't seem to be the normal course of events for this yeast. My question is: wtf?


----------



## Lecterfan (13/4/12)

wy1318 is my go-to English yeast, top cropper extraordinaire, fear not. I reckon it would have attenuated from the 2cm without extra intervention, but that intervention has stirred it up somehwhat clearly haha. Re: the 2c difference, good call - I always run 1318 at an actual/hydro/wort temp of 20c and love the results.

Crop some out for next brew! Delish!

But I'm just some lowly fucker with a membership number in the 16 thousands so clearly I have no ******* idea what I'm talking about.

Edit: I do the whole "second day stir and/or double drop business" with this yeast also, and the increased top layer of yeast activity is perfectly normal. I still say it would have attenuated without it, but no arguing with it now. I have had 1318 go from 1.072 to 1.012 no worries at all.


----------



## bum (13/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> but no arguing with it now


I dunno. It still seems pretty argumentative to me.


----------



## argon (13/4/12)

Sometimes with some of those top cropping strains, they do themselves in. Pushing all the yeast out of the fermentables. What you did made sense and works well, just letting the good healthy yeast get back in contact with their food.

But yeah would have most probably been fine without stirring back in. 

Also... Belgian night here, lachouffe followed by chimay blue, then chimay red. Mrs argon will only drink belgians, looks like I'll be on a Belgian run shortly.


----------



## bum (13/4/12)

argon said:


> But yeah would have most probably been fine without stirring back in.


I've never had a beer drop 2C and 4.5L(ish) of krausen in 10 hours before. It was looking like my yeasties had just said "Stuff it!" and just buggered off. I panicked, I guess.

They're pretty obviously still there so it should all turn out okay.


----------



## RdeVjun (13/4/12)

argon said:


> Also... Belgian night here, lachouffe followed by chimay blue, then chimay red. Mrs argon will only drink belgians, looks like I'll be on a Belgian run shortly.


Ah, that explains why you had them licked back when the bears were bad- they were for spousie! IIRC a Belgian of argon's scooped BABBs minicomp as a visitor/ prospective member, much to everyone's surprise. Now, I know why- its been his shirt lifter all along!


----------



## WarmBeer (13/4/12)

Napoleon Dynamite is shit. The one time I found it funny, I was high, and now I don't smoke any more. Now, now it's just shit.


----------



## bum (13/4/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Napoleon Dynamite is shit. The one time I found it funny, I was high, and now I don't smoke any more. Now, now it's just shit.


You're giving the drug far too much credit.

I thought ND was pretty great the first time (straight as a die) - the second, uh, not so much...


----------



## pk.sax (13/4/12)

Seriously, you watched the whole thing?!?!


----------



## bum (13/4/12)

Twice.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/4/12)

practicalfool said:


> Seriously, you watched the whole thing?!?!


Straight? No.

Whilst it's been on in the background tonight, I have kegged a stout, planned my next 2 batches, wired up a 12 PC fan into my kegerator (just because I can), and intermittently surfed AHB.

My patience is now at an end. Goodnight Napoleon.


----------



## pk.sax (13/4/12)

Fml


----------



## argon (13/4/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Ah, that explains why you had them licked back when the bears were bad- they were for spousie! IIRC a Belgian of argon's scooped BABBs minicomp as a visitor/ prospective member, much to everyone's surprise. Now, I know why- its been his shirt lifter all along!


Happy wife, happy life right? To be honest, I don't often have the Belgians available and just trot them out only now and again. I find them a bit too fulll on at times. Expensive tastes that mrs, I guess it explains why she chose me then. Will probably knock out a dubbel this weekend to keep the peace... After I keg the 40L of ESB of course


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/12)

ND's a crackup, but maybe I should watch it again.

Sweet bike. Shocks, Flag, Pegs. Lucky!
I bet you take it off some sweet jumps.
You just got 3 feet of air that time!

Another loser flick I love is Observe And Report.


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/12)

Why is it when you go out to a restaurant, and there's only 1 other couple in there at the time, they sit you (a family of 4) at the table right ******* next to the other couple?
WTF?


----------



## Kleiny (14/4/12)

jlm said:


> I'm a dog person but that cat has something.....charisma, style, zazz. And probably cat AIDS.
> 
> Oohhh. Bottom rung of the animal people ladder....Rat people.



So i called him Zazzles because he is zazzy, isn't he zazzy. "Sheldon Cooper" one of the big bang episodes



Check it out


----------



## jyo (16/4/12)

Holidays so I'm formulating recipes, kids asleep...anyway, that stupid new show "The Doctors" is on as background noise to keep the kids asleep.

Did you know you can die from pretty much everything? Everything, I tells ya. My tinfoil hat is ready, people. Could that give me Alzheimer's?


----------



## bum (16/4/12)

Anyone know much about steel cut oats and how they would be used in brewing (if at all)? Just like rolled oats or would I have to do something to them first?

No concrete plans as yet but SWMBO has decided she's nnnneeeevvveeeerrrrr going to get sick of oatmeal for breakfast and has just ordered 5kg of said steel cut oats. Naturally, she is going to get sick of oatmeal for breakfast so I'm trying to work out my options.


----------



## petesbrew (17/4/12)

bum said:


> Anyone know much about steel cut oats and how they would be used in brewing (if at all)? Just like rolled oats or would I have to do something to them first?
> 
> No concrete plans as yet but SWMBO has decided she's nnnneeeevvveeeerrrrr going to get sick of oatmeal for breakfast and has just ordered 5kg of said steel cut oats. Naturally, she is going to get sick of oatmeal for breakfast so I'm trying to work out my options.


Ask in the correct forum, Bum! I mean FFS how many times do we need to point this out?
(actually I think i asked a brewing question here a few pages back. Oh well).

NFI is my answer... I've just thrown my oats (the usual no frills stuff) in with the rest of the grain to be milled.


----------



## brettprevans (17/4/12)

bum said:


> Anyone know much about steel cut oats and how they would be used in brewing (if at all)? Just like rolled oats or would I have to do something to them first?
> 
> No concrete plans as yet but SWMBO has decided she's nnnneeeevvveeeerrrrr going to get sick of oatmeal for breakfast and has just ordered 5kg of said steel cut oats. Naturally, she is going to get sick of oatmeal for breakfast so I'm trying to work out my options.


you probably need to check if they are stainless or aluminium steel cut. you cant use non ss cut oats in brewing lol

from wiki (and yes i know thats not an academic referance source)- _Steel-cut oats take longer to cook than instant or rolled oats due to their minimal processing, typically 1530 minutes (though much less if pre-soaked). The flavor of the cooked oats is described as being nuttier than other types of oats, and they are also chewier_

go give em a longer soak and good cerial mash and you'll be fine

edit: I used 2kg of oats in a double batch of wit recently, so you could easily get rid of the remaining oats in a few brews.


----------



## argon (17/4/12)

First ever ferment in cubes and hence first ever clean up of yeast explosions.

I knew I should have made a couple of blow-offs. :angry:

Edit: on the plus side the fermenting fridge smells of fruitsalad with all those Columbus and simcoe aromas :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum (17/4/12)

I must say I do wonder about the yeast health of those who say they ferment in cubes with minimal headspace and don't have to do any clean-ups. Be buggered if I'm going to give it a crack.



citymorgue2 said:


> go give em a longer soak and good cerial mash and you'll be fine
> 
> edit: I used 2kg of oats in a double batch of wit recently, so you could easily get rid of the remaining oats in a few brews.



Sounds like a plan. Cheers.

Soz, pete. I'll do my best not to disrespect No Topic again. I promise!


----------



## petesbrew (17/4/12)

bum said:


> I must say I do wonder about the yeast health of those who say they ferment in cubes with minimal headspace and don't have to do any clean-ups. Be buggered if I'm going to give it a crack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm worried that I don't know what steel my oats were cut with. Faaaaaaark. :huh:


----------



## argon (17/4/12)

bum said:


> I must say I do wonder about the yeast health of those who say they ferment in cubes with minimal headspace and don't have to do any clean-ups.


I'm more concerned for the amount of yeast I've lost. Not sure how good it is for the beer to be expelling all that yeast that I would think has work to do. But in saying that, a Yorkshire square works ok and top cropping is of no harm.


----------



## raven19 (17/4/12)

You will still have plenty of yeast in suspension Argon.

I hate cleaning up similar fridge messes also!!!


----------



## Dave70 (19/4/12)

Back in the chair for the first time after a sparkling nine day refresher down in Tas.
Transitioning from the pristine beauty of Cradle Mt with its slightly rarefied air in the morning to the choking gridlock and filth of the M5 tunnel in the afternoon made me want to dial Lifeline.

That aside, if you ever visit Hobart, you should drop in to the Sydney Hotel. We always stay in the Mid city which is a convenient stagger across the road. 

If you prefer live music, an open fire and craft beer to pokies, T.A.B facilities and lingerie waitresses, then it's worth a look.

http://craftypint.com/beer/bar/new-sydney-hotel-tas/


----------



## Airgead (19/4/12)

Dave70 said:


> Back in the chair for the first time after a sparkling nine day refresher down in Tas.
> Transitioning from the pristine beauty of Cradle Mt with its slightly rarefied air in the morning to the choking gridlock and filth of the M5 tunnel in the afternoon made me want to dial Lifeline.
> 
> That aside, if you ever visit Hobart, you should drop in to the Sydney Hotel. We always stay in the Mid city which is a convenient stagger across the road.
> ...



Is there an option for live music, open fire and lingerie waitresses?

Love Tas. Would happily live there except for the lack of jobs in my industry and (allegedly) not so top notch school system.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## jlm (19/4/12)

Dave70 said:


> Back in the chair for the first time after a sparkling nine day refresher down in Tas.
> Transitioning from the pristine beauty of Cradle Mt with its slightly rarefied air in the morning to the choking gridlock and filth of the M5 tunnel in the afternoon made me want to dial Lifeline.
> 
> That aside, if you ever visit Hobart, you should drop in to the Sydney Hotel. We always stay in the Mid city which is a convenient stagger across the road.
> ...


You certainly got some good weather while you were down. I've been looking at the river when I get home every arvo and giving serious thought to stealing my neighbours boat to quickly wet a line before the sun disappears. It's on our boat ramp so surely that's a legal grey area. New Sydney has to one of my favourite pubs in the country.


----------



## Dave70 (19/4/12)

jlm said:


> You certainly got some good weather while you were down. I've been looking at the river when I get home every arvo and giving serious thought to stealing my neighbours boat to quickly wet a line before the sun disappears. It's on our boat ramp so surely that's a legal grey area. New Sydney has to one of my favourite pubs in the country.



Magic weather alright, apart from the first day over at Bruny. Blustery showers and rather bracing 7 deg. Still, a steaming bowl of (superb) seafood chowder, crusty bread and a couple of beers at the Bruny Hotel sorted that out. 

I would have looked you up but for the fact we did the drive up from Coles Bay that day with out 16 month old lad. 
They really let you know when they've had a gutfull of being strapped into the old Safe 'n' Sound, don't they...


----------



## Dave70 (19/4/12)

Airgead said:


> Is there an option for live music, open fire and lingerie waitresses?



One of barmaids is an attentive, petite, French lass with a delightful accent. 
In my minds eye, she_ is_ wearing lingerie.


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/12)

I bought an e-book two weeks ago from the UK but despite listening for the postie's motorbike every day it hasn't turned up yet.


----------



## manticle (19/4/12)

Maybe he got a flat tyre?


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/12)

If I don't get it soon I'll reorder on my new Galaxy Note that I mentioned on another thread. 

Luuurrve this new phone  

Well it's more like a tablet with the big screen. Having trouble with the operating system, took me ages to format the hard drive and install DOS 5 but it's working well now. 

Looking forward to developing my own apps in QBasic 

Would DOS 6 be a better option maybe?


----------



## bum (19/4/12)

I think you should upgrade to something that will run something a bit more convincing than mspaint.


----------



## pk.sax (19/4/12)

bum said:


> I think you should upgrade to something that will run something a bit more convincing than mspaint.


iDraw?


----------



## bum (19/4/12)

Draw Something.


----------



## Gar (20/4/12)

Bribie G said:


> Would DOS 6 be a better option maybe?
> View attachment 53915



Nah, way too clunky on its own, you'll want something with a nice modern interface like Xtree Gold

I miss the DOS days and injecting little things into autoexec.bat to confuse mates :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (20/4/12)

bum said:


> I think you should upgrade to something that will run something a bit more convincing than mspaint.



Corel Draw? B)


----------



## bum (20/4/12)

Gar said:


> I miss the DOS days and injecting little things into autoexec.bat to confuse mates :lol:


Pretty sure it still exists in Win7. You probably just need to know a little PowerShell to use it now.


----------



## pk.sax (20/4/12)

There is always the old favourite Ctrl + Alt + Down to turn their screen upside down while they aren't looking.


----------



## TasChris (20/4/12)

Dave70 said:


> One of barmaids is an attentive, petite, French lass with a delightful accent.
> In my minds eye, she_ is_ wearing lingerie.


I was there Wednesday night and I my minds eye she was wearing less!

and the beers were good too


----------



## brettprevans (20/4/12)

Dave70 said:


> One of barmaids is an attentive, petite, French lass with a delightful accent.
> In my minds eye, she_ is_ wearing lingerie.





TasChris said:


> I was there Wednesday night and I my minds eye she was wearing less!
> 
> and the beers were good too




you know the rule..no pics = it didnt happen


----------



## TasChris (20/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> you know the rule..no pics = it didnt happen


Photos of images in my minds eye may be a little disturbing..even to me

Cheers
Chris


----------



## argon (20/4/12)

Walking dead... Decent show with questionable production values. Getting better, but some pretty annoying errors both in the storyline and the production. Still entertaining though.


----------



## Lecterfan (20/4/12)

argon said:


> Walking dead... Decent show with questionable production values. Getting better, but some pretty annoying errors both in the storyline and the production. Still entertaining though.



Yea, I watched it until the end of S2 which is more than I can say of some shows, but it never quite gets out of 2nd gear unfortunately... a bit like Madmen and Boardwalk Empire....(in my opinion, I'm sure many will disagree)... Deadwood it ain't...


----------



## argon (20/4/12)

Funny you should mention deadwood... I dropped deadwood about 4 eps into 2nd season. Might pick it up again at the conclusion of walking dead... But find it hard to deal with so many mumbling cowboys


----------



## Bribie G (20/4/12)

practicalfool said:


> There is always the old favourite Ctrl + Alt + Down to turn their screen upside down while they aren't looking.




:lol: :lol: 

I didn't know that existed............ brilliant, moment of panic there until I sussed that Ctrl+ Alt + UP puts it right again B)


----------



## bum (20/4/12)

That thing is killing me lately. I've had to use Windows heaps this semester. I am more used to Ubuntu. One of my favourite (and most used) features in Ubuntu is switching workspaces with ctrl+alt+<direction>. I spin the screen orientation at least once every time I use Windows. It is driving me mad.


----------



## pk.sax (21/4/12)

Bahahaha. I did it to all my workmates (n mine) last year and they rang IT.... Hilarity guaranteed.

PS: I've even porkspun my poor it manager, he took me to some trash joke PC vendor website with an annoying jingle. Payback bitch


----------



## Lecterfan (21/4/12)

argon said:


> Funny you should mention deadwood... I dropped deadwood about 4 eps into 2nd season. Might pick it up again at the conclusion of walking dead... But find it hard to deal with so many mumbling cowboys




I have a good mate, well read, not uneducated, who watches it with the subtitles on. Things get dreary with the sheriff and the dope fiend widow, but it picks up. The start of S3 is brutal, very brutal. Unfortunately it fizzles out and there is no sign of completing it with a movie or anything. They didn't even gives us an ambiguous Sopranos styled ending. Poor form by HBO considering the general quality of their output.

But, for my money, Deadwood is superior in every way to almost all series' that I've seen, including the walking dead (I've burnt out on DW though and will need about 10 years break so I can watch it again haha). Walking Dead has so much untapped potential for character development etc, yet it essentially just plays out the original "Dawn of..." premise over and over....




....and the comic-book nerd in me gets infuriated by the lack of consistency in the capacities of the zombies :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (21/4/12)

Deadwood was aces.

Need to get a new computer so I can 'source' walking dead, Game of tgrones etc


----------



## Lecterfan (21/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Game of tgrones etc



I'm reading this series now, but the tv version of series 1 was awesome! WINTER IS COMING! Source it fer sher.

Due to our rush back to Balla this morning I didn't have time to introduce myself to everyone...so cheers anyway! :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (21/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I'm reading this series now, but the tv version of series 1 was awesome! WINTER IS COMING! Source it fer sher.
> 
> Due to our rush back to Balla this morning I didn't have time to introduce myself to everyone...so cheers anyway! :icon_cheers:


Allow me to summarise the progression of quality in A Song of Fire and Ice, the series Game of Thrones is adapted from:

Book 1: Awesome
Book 2: Great
Book 3: Awesome
Book 4: M'eh
Book 5: Good

Here's hoping the author can extricate himself from his swimming pool full of $100 bills long enough that he can finish the last two books in the series on a strong note.


----------



## manticle (21/4/12)

I went to see Steve Hughes last night.

Fuckin cunny funt. I quite like his take on reality.


----------



## Lecterfan (21/4/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Allow me to summarise the progression of quality in A Song of Fire and Ice, the series Game of Thrones is adapted from:
> 
> Book 1: Awesome
> Book 2: Great
> ...



So I've heard...



manticle said:


> I went to see Steve Hughes last night.
> 
> Fuckin cunny funt. I quite like his take on reality.



So I've heard...


----------



## manticle (21/4/12)

What ******* cretin actually sat at meetings and decided, with a straight face, that the currently designed system of Myki was an improvement on the old system?

The old system was flawed but instead of either fixing the flaws or designing something that addressed any of them, they've brought in a brand new, impractical system with a whole new set of flaws that addresses none of them (besides, possibly that you no longer require change to purchase a fare but they have made it so ******* difficult to purchase a fare that that is of no benefit).


----------



## pk.sax (21/4/12)

It's all the bad things and none of the benefits of other smart card public transport fares.

I remember that oyster card fares in London were a fraction of the casual tickets. What's myki done?!


----------



## brettprevans (21/4/12)

Myki.is a direct policy transfer.from londons oyster system. Perfect eg of how u have to bw careful with straight policy transfer. 

I know that means fk all to anyone not in govt/policy background. But basicly it means if u take an idea from somewehre u cant neccedarily just 'cut and paste' it into ur environment. Esp if the same provider isnt available. 
Anyway im.sure no one.cares abou me banging on about this


----------



## pk.sax (21/4/12)

Got the wood and the silicone today, tomorrow is Collar build day 

3 taps, it will be, already tested one with a super carbed ale, works a treat, at lowest it pours clear beer with zero foam. Love these flow control perlicks


----------



## brettprevans (21/4/12)

practicalfool said:


> Got the wood and the silicone today, tomorrow is Collar build day
> 
> 3 taps, it will be, already tested one with a super carbed ale, works a treat, at lowest it pours clear beer with zero foam. Love these flow control perlicks


Flow control is lazy keggers wet dream. Ive got cellis. They afe awsome, heard similar bout perlick flow ctrl


----------



## pk.sax (22/4/12)

gotta find/make handles next. I'm having visions of mounting a piece of dowel in the low rpm drill from the mill and rigging up a temp wood lathe to take a wood chisel to work on carving one out...


----------



## Lecterfan (22/4/12)

This is not in reference to anyone in this thread: I wonder why some people don't just shut the **** up and brew and find out for them selves.


As an aside, as an avid people-watcher who like to engage with others, I regret not engaging a bit more with some of you who I think I could have a decent 'to and fro' with on Saturday just gone, Nevermind...time was the enemy....catch you all next time....


----------



## bum (22/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I regret not engaging a bit more with some of you who I think I could have a decent 'to and fro' with on Saturday just gone


After the fact, it seems as though the ute full of grain (very impressive sight) may have been yours. Would have liked to have said hello had I known.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/4/12)

bum said:


> After the fact, it seems as though the ute full of grain (very impressive sight) may have been yours. Would have liked to have said hello had I known.



Aaaah awkward glances and shy smiles - like a year 7 disco hahaha. In Warmbeer's language I am/was the idiot with the beard and silly cowboy hat.


----------



## bum (23/4/12)

Ah. I only saw a refined ginger gent. Dunno what he's talking about...?

Next time.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/4/12)

:lol:


----------



## Gar (23/4/12)

Don't you just hate it when your starter smells like a priest's finger and no-ones got that yeast in stock....


----------



## WarmBeer (23/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Aaaah awkward glances and shy smiles - like a year 7 disco hahaha. In Warmbeer's language I am/was the idiot with the beard and silly cowboy hat.


Never said you were an idiot. Everything else is an indisputable truth.


----------



## warra48 (23/4/12)

Gar said:


> Don't you just hate it when your starter smells like a priest's finger and no-ones got that yeast in stock....



Not being of that particular religious persuasion, I don't know what a priest's finger smells like, but if it's anything like my bog after a big dump, then yeah, you're in trouble.
And I'd hate it too.


----------



## Gar (23/4/12)

All good in the end, just been re-stocked at CB :beerbang:


----------



## freezkat (24/4/12)

We've gotten our financial asses kick in the past 20 years. We do stick our necks out whenever oil interests are involved, which nobody on the planet should complain about. If you don't like Americans watch _The Andy Griffith Show_.
.

There is a basic truth in all of America. We all want to be from Mayberry ...where everybody get along, where the town-drunk is still a friend, where there is no hate, where old retired fire fighters are the heroes of little children...

It's a Utopian Ideal that I am certain is Universal. We all have our Mayberry.

Bob the Seppo

ps I have a seppo on my property. I am very proud of the crap it takes and it asks for nothing except every 7 years it needs to be checked. We all should strive for Seppo-ness. All Hail the Shite-Tank!!!


----------



## Dave70 (24/4/12)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B0...howViewpoints=1


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Next-100-Years...;sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## Airgead (24/4/12)

freezkat said:


> We do stick our necks out whenever oil interests are involved, which nobody on the planet should complain about.



Except for the poor sods who happen to live where the oil is and end up being bombed back into the stone age. Or anyone outside America who might want access to some oil at some point in the future. Or anyone concerned about the money being spent on securing dwindling oil supplies that could be going into developing alternatives.

But apart from that, no one at all. No one important anyway.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bum (24/4/12)

Airgead said:


> No one important anyway.


This goes pretty well with his broader point about Mayberry.

Really enjoyed the suggestion that Americans quietly accept their fate and just deal with things as best they can though.


----------



## freezkat (24/4/12)

bum said:


> This goes pretty well with his broader point about Mayberry.
> 
> Really enjoyed the suggestion that Americans quietly accept their fate and just deal with things as best they can though.



You in the diplomat biz by chance?

Thanks for being on my side..."suggestion" ...I think


I apologize regarding the nobody comment. I must clarify. No user of oil products should complain. BTW the US gets 90% of its oil at home.


----------



## Airgead (24/4/12)

freezkat said:


> I apologize regarding the nobody comment. I must clarify. No user of oil products should complain. BTW the US gets 90% of its oil at home.



Not since your fields peaked in the 70's. In 2011 the US imported 49% of its oil needs as a gross figure (from the EIE annual report). In BTU terms it was 68% as domestic supply is generally low quality and yields more heavy fractions. 

No user of oil products... except those who who are being bombed back to the stone age, live outside the US or are concerned with money being spent to secure dwindling supplies rather than look for alternatives. Other than those oil users, no one at all....

America f_ck YEAH!

Or I could just be cranky because my car $hat its self over the weekend. $2.5K to fix minimum. Time to go car shopping.


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)

Buy an electric car.


----------



## Airgead (24/4/12)

Clutch said:


> Buy an electric car.


I am giving that some consideration...Might keep the old chassis and do a plug in conversion on it.


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)




----------



## Lecterfan (24/4/12)

HA!

Warmbeer - to save on a retraction or a post-structural debate on semantics and syntactics and the truth of the text, it would just be easier if you could now please call me an idiot.


Also: after 12 months (approx) of fanatical Golden Promise worship, grinding up my first batch of Maris Otter for ...err...well, 12 months, and chomping on it was magical. In hindsight I think I went with GP as I used a bag of GP AFTER a bag of MO when pretty new to AG so I forgot about the variable of 'brewer improvement', thus blamed MO for a number of things. But I dare say in 4-6 weeks time all will be forgiven as I knock down a delicious esb.

Also also: I'm getting on it tonight as part of a celebratory function.

And a few last things: there are no green mammals and the Brontosaurus was a **** up (the category that is; I'm not implying that the animal was some kind of social outcast that fell outside the norms of other dinosaurs).

I enjoy the comic stylings of Stephen Fry et al.


----------



## Dave70 (24/4/12)

Airgead said:


> Not since your fields peaked in the 70's. In 2011 the US imported 49% of its oil needs as a gross figure (from the EIE annual report). In BTU terms it was 68% as domestic supply is generally low quality and yields more heavy fractions.
> 
> No user of oil products... except those who who are being bombed back to the stone age, live outside the US or are concerned with money being spent to secure dwindling supplies rather than look for alternatives. Other than those oil users, no one at all....
> 
> ...




Are you implying that Canadian and Mexican oil is sub par? 
In any instance, the cartels will soon force military intervention by the US down south which will in turn provide the perfect opportunity to leverage a little 'protection' racquet on Americas behalf. As for the hosers, have scientists perfected force fields yet? Better hurry up fellas before Uncle Sam decides you spilt his drink.

Odd that the the price of gas in the states keeps climbing. Should play nicer with the a-rabs i spose.


----------



## Clutch (25/4/12)

Dubya did, and look where that got him.

Unger's "House of Bush, House of Saud" taught me all I need to know about _that_ chapter in US history.


----------



## goomboogo (25/4/12)

Clutch said:


> Dubya did, and look where that got him.
> 
> Unger's "House of Bush, House of Saud" taught me all I need to know about _that_ chapter in US history.



I just entered 'House of Bush' into a search engine. A very interesting chapter in history indeed. 70's porn is very different to most of today's offerings in many ways.


----------



## jlm (25/4/12)

How about that. Drinking a Kostrizer from a bottle for the first time ever and it says they use hop extract and hops. I'll never piss on oettinger again.


----------



## Bribie G (25/4/12)

Hey Domino's Pizza are making so much money that they can now sponsor medical research. Excellent results so far.


----------



## Bribie G (25/4/12)

jlm said:


> How about that. Drinking a Kostrizer from a bottle for the first time ever and it says they use hop extract and hops. I'll never piss on oettinger again.



According to the label, Oettinger use hop sextract.


----------



## jlm (27/4/12)

2 cranes provided a vigorous shake for 50 seconds and the worlds biggest keg was force carbed, making today's friday work BBQ pissup the best ever.


Or....The Lilliputians decided that if Gulliver's behaviour didn't change during this weeks kegger, he would face an intervention come Monday.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/4/12)

^quality post. Did laugh. 

What the **** is with Manlys jerseys tonight?


----------



## browndog (27/4/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> ^quality post. Did laugh.
> 
> What the **** is with Manlys jerseys tonight?




in a word, disgusting.


----------



## bum (28/4/12)

Look at you internet tough-guys shitting on the Anzac Spirit(tm). For shame!


----------



## Clutch (28/4/12)




----------



## jyo (28/4/12)

Despite what your significant other advises, starsan _is_ effective at fighting under-the-nail fungal infections.


----------



## Muggus (28/4/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> ^quality post. Did laugh.
> 
> What the **** is with Manlys jerseys tonight?


George Rose looked right at home in that jersey :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (29/4/12)

How's the weather in Sydney today? Perfect weather for opening a bottle of Mudgee Cab Sav Merlot.
Now choosing which to open next...

While I accept that screwtop is apparently good for wines (corking issues, etc), who else misses using a bottle opener, and hearing that gorgeous "pop!" as the cork comes free?


----------



## bigandhairy (29/4/12)

petesbrew said:


> How's the weather in Sydney today? Perfect weather for opening a bottle of Mudgee Cab Sav Merlot.
> Now choosing which to open next...
> 
> While I accept that screwtop is apparently good for wines (corking issues, etc), who else misses using a bottle opener, and hearing that gorgeous "pop!" as the cork comes free?


me


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/12)

petesbrew said:


> How's the weather in Sydney today? Perfect weather for opening a bottle of Mudgee Cab Sav Merlot.
> Now choosing which to open next...
> 
> While I accept that screwtop is apparently good for wines (corking issues, etc), who else misses using a bottle opener, and hearing that gorgeous "pop!" as the cork comes free?


Me. screwtops just seems cheap. 
I also miss looking at the cork to see how much the wine has travelled into the cork, smelling the cork. Ahhh


----------



## mikec (29/4/12)

I keep a good few wines for many years, and having had lots of old corks disintegrate when you try to open them, I am all for screwtops. Still have a few years to wait before I'll be opening old screwtops though!


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/12)

Smuggled a cube into.the bedroom to warm up so I can pitch tomorrow
Missus discovered it.
Shes not happy.


----------



## petesbrew (29/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Smuggled a cube into.the bedroom to warm up so I can pitch tomorrow
> Missus discovered it.
> Shes not happy.


It's my, um, hot water bottle.


----------



## Lecterfan (29/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Smuggled a cube into.the bedroom to warm up so I can pitch tomorrow
> Missus discovered it.
> Shes not happy.


 :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/12)

petesbrew said:


> It's my, um, hot water bottle.


Its the hot water bottle that needs heating up and takes up as alnost much room as our eldest... At least it would lay still at night!!!


----------



## petesbrew (30/4/12)

I just found $2 on the floor in the office.
Best. Monday. Ever.


----------



## bum (30/4/12)

Rize of the Fenix in my ears.
Best. Monday. Stuck. In. A. Library. Ever.


----------



## freezkat (30/4/12)

bum said:


> Rize of the Fenix in my ears.
> Best. Monday. Stuck. In. A. Library. Ever.



us debt by pres


----------



## petesbrew (30/4/12)

freezkat said:


> us debt by pres


Yeah, it's all those presidential limos & airforce one's you guys have to pay for.

But as we've got Gillard we win the "our country's f##ked" contest.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/4/12)

fp.


----------



## mikec (30/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Smuggled a cube into.the bedroom to warm up so I can pitch tomorrow
> Missus discovered it.
> Shes not happy.



I don't see the problem.
It wasn't in the bed with you.
Or was it?


----------



## argon (1/5/12)

Doing a few more ks on the road bike for a bit more fitness and drop some kgs.
Went searching for some more gear and came a cross these which I might pick up


----------



## brettprevans (1/5/12)

mikec said:


> I don't see the problem.
> It wasn't in the bed with you.
> Or was it?


just into the bedroom, not the bed.

came home last night and the missus said that I had some mail and a magazine. 
she then said its nice of them to celebrate your birthday (its in may).
I looked at her thiking wtf are you on about 
picked up the mag (Zymurgy) and the front page title is 'brewing with Brett' (for those, who are a little slower than others, thats my name). 
OMG! her first beer/brewing joke in all the years ive been brewing. 
although when I pointed out the coincidence that im currently brewing with BrettB atm she didnt find it amusing. 

oh well, little steps.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/5/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> picked up the mag (Zymurgy) and the front page title is 'brewing with Brett' (for those, who are a little slower than others, thats my name).





WarmBeer said:


> I always add a little bit of Brett to make it mine...



Our true genius and scintillating wit is lost on these lesser people, mate.


----------



## warra48 (1/5/12)

Anyone ever finished mashing, and only then realised they hadn't milled their grains?

Anyone ever finished bottling, only to realise the priming sugar is still sitting on the bench, untouched?

No, I haven't done either, but just wonder.
There are some really clever people on this forum, so nothing would surprise me.


----------



## jlm (1/5/12)

warra48 said:


> Anyone ever finished mashing, and only then realised they hadn't milled their grains?
> 
> Anyone ever finished bottling, only to realise the priming sugar is still sitting on the bench, untouched?
> 
> ...


I remember a few years ago someone forgot to mill their grain. Horrible efficiency if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## brettprevans (2/5/12)

hmm birthday beers (and biltong) from the kids :icon_drool2: cant wait to crack the murray's. 




I think the missus did well considering she really has no idea about craftbeer and it was from our local.


----------



## Gar (2/5/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmm birthday beers (and biltong) from the kids :icon_drool2:



Damn! you've got them trained well!

Happy birthday mate :kooi:


----------



## petesbrew (2/5/12)

warra48 said:


> Anyone ever finished mashing, and only then realised they hadn't milled their grains?
> 
> Anyone ever finished bottling, only to realise the priming sugar is still sitting on the bench, untouched?
> 
> ...


I have bottled a few stubbies before realising the carb drops were missing.
I'm sure there's plenty of "forgotten hop addition" stories too.


----------



## Malted (2/5/12)

petesbrew said:


> I'm sure there's plenty of "forgotten hop addition" stories too.



In my experience the rate at which hop additions are forgotten, or altered, is directly proportional to the amount of beer consumed during the process. :huh:

Edit: on one such occasion it was a case of hmmm, looks like I could fit another kilo of grain in there. Hmm, that went well but there is still more space, lets jam another kilo of grain in there. Turned out to be a great beer. Drinking before mashing in can affect your output product, sometimes for the better but YRMV...


----------



## petesbrew (2/5/12)

Malted said:


> In my experience the rate at which hop additions are forgotten, or altered, is directly proportional to the amount of beer consumed during the process. :huh:
> 
> Edit: on one such occasion it was a case of hmmm, looks like I could fit another kilo of grain in there. Hmm, that went well but there is still more space, lets jam another kilo of grain in there. Turned out to be a great beer. Drinking before mashing in can affect your output product, sometimes for the better but YRMV...


Main reason why I only have a couple of drinks on brewdays. (not counting group brewdays)


----------



## pk.sax (2/5/12)

Just had my first and possibly last bottle of Tui's east India pale ale.

Absolute rubbish. I suspect uncle dan should take part of the blame but it's got nothing on what I had on tap north of quakechurch. Obviously, it's too delicate to travel well.


----------



## Muggus (2/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Just had my first and possibly last bottle of Tui's east India pale ale.
> 
> Absolute rubbish. I suspect uncle dan should take part of the blame but it's got nothing on what I had on tap north of quakechurch. Obviously, it's too delicate to travel well.


Yeah not sure if you can blame Big Uncle Dan on this one....I made a very similiar mistake almost a decade ago...couldn't be further from an IPA....


----------



## pk.sax (2/5/12)

It was delicious on tap, not an IPA by a long shot but tasty in its own right.


----------



## Dave70 (3/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Just had my first and possibly last bottle of Tui's east India pale ale.
> 
> Absolute rubbish. I suspect uncle dan should take part of the blame but it's got nothing on what I had on tap north of quakechurch. Obviously, it's too delicate to travel well.




An IPA that doesn't travel well..mmm..
I really don't know what to say about that.


----------



## sponge (3/5/12)

My mrs actually bought home a bottle of the TUI IPA last night (from DM's) and as you say, was very underwhelming.

I rarey get beers from them anymore just because all the real hoppy PA's just all seem bland, although when had on tap, theyre incredibly drinkable.

Not to say they taste infected or anything, but very disappointing. Really need to pick up their game...


Sponge


----------



## Malted (3/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Just had my first and possibly last bottle of Tui's east India pale ale.
> 
> Absolute rubbish.



Had one a very long time ago and remember it clearly because i reckon it was one of the first beers I tipped out on the grass instead of drinking 

Edit: that event even predates my beer awakening (aka it was when I was a pure mega swill drinker). Pretty sure I have tried it again more recently and had the same reaction.


----------



## brettprevans (3/5/12)

when i was over in NZ late last year i was told that tui is the equiv to CUB and to expect the same quality... I didnt try it.


----------



## petesbrew (3/5/12)

http://www.news.com.au/business/aussies-ju...i-1226345957838
I think they need to work on their pouring technique.


----------



## bigandhairy (3/5/12)

Is there a speedie out there???????????


----------



## bum (3/5/12)

All summer, SWMBO constantly complains about it being too hot. Now that it is winter, the heater must be on at all times so that it is 28C at 11PM. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Fourstar (3/5/12)

bum said:


> All summer, SWMBO constantly complains about it being too hot. Now that it is winter, the heater must be on at all times so that it is 28C at 11PM. Makes perfect sense.



http://www.lazypatch.com/

The answer to all your heating problems.


----------



## bum (3/5/12)

That's what I thought about the (Reject Shop version) Snuggie I bought her last winter. Once bitten and all that...


----------



## pk.sax (4/5/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> when i was over in NZ late last year i was told that tui is the equiv to CUB and to expect the same quality... I didnt try it.


Though that was speights.
Anyway, tried a couple fresh and was impressed by taste and refreshment value. We get too caught up in what we want it to be but there are nice beers out there that do great for a session. I'm not talking bland, i.e. vale ale etc.

I must add, I was knackered after 2 flights in 24 hours, barely any sleep and a full day of driving. Had a couple otw to Nelson and I was wide awake and ready to go! Man, I love their legal drinking limit. None of the locals I talked to admitted to know it.


----------



## tavas (4/5/12)

Fourstar said:


> http://www.lazypatch.com/
> 
> The answer to all your heating problems.



That guy looks like Mick Molloy


----------



## brettprevans (4/5/12)

im drunk and i cant get up!!


----------



## Mikedub (4/5/12)

.......... May the 4th be with you ...........


----------



## glenwal (4/5/12)

Get your bitch ass back in the kitchen and make me some 3.14159265


----------



## drew9242 (5/5/12)

So where has everyone gone. Most people I have seen on here today is 4. Very strange.


----------



## bum (5/5/12)

I grow weary of you, beachball of death.


----------



## Lecterfan (5/5/12)

I SENT YOU ROUND WHY DIDN'T YOU GO ROUND?!


----------



## pk.sax (5/5/12)

I hate making a weizen on my 'system'


----------



## pk.sax (5/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> I hate making a weizen on my 'system'


Ironically, drinking my last weizen that I had a massive stuck mash with to drown out today's (tonight) stuffed brew. On the plus side, the flow control taps & he whole freezer collar shit works like a champ.


----------



## petesbrew (7/5/12)

Would you consider it bad luck brewing after a funeral?


----------



## goomboogo (7/5/12)

No. As long as it's not your funeral, it is acceptable.


----------



## Airgead (7/5/12)

Make a black beer... as a sign of respect.


----------



## petesbrew (7/5/12)

Altbier - naming it after him and wife thinks it's a good idea.


----------



## brettprevans (7/5/12)

petesbrew said:


> Would you consider it bad luck brewing after a funeral?


the person who died has given you a gift through their death (ie a day off). it would be rude not to do something constructive with that day off. plus you can have a beer and toast them whilst you brew. and youll think of them everytme you drink that ber. what could be wrong with that


----------



## petesbrew (7/5/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> the person who died has given you a gift through their death (ie a day off). it would be rude not to do something constructive with that day off. plus you can have a beer and toast them whilst you brew. and youll think of them everytme you drink that ber. what could be wrong with that


Yeah that's what I think.
Told my wife when I go she can do whatever the hell she likes with my remains (buried/cremated/shot into space/fed to some pigs/donated to science), but no one leaves the wake until the garage is drunk dry.


----------



## pk.sax (7/5/12)

Anyone have any advice on what Blu-Ray drive to buy for the computer?

Prefer internal, full sized drive. Not that fussed about burning them, just about its reading prowess. I remember having a Creative CD Drive a long time ago that was a royal PITA with anything that had the minutest scratch. Found a LiteOn drive onm eBay for 70 bux, free delivery. dunno if thats the one to buy.


----------



## bconnery (7/5/12)

goomboogo said:


> No. As long as it's not your funeral, it is acceptable.


If you can still brew after your funeral I'd say it isn't bad luck and would definitely be acceptable...


----------



## bradsbrew (8/5/12)

There's a part of me that wants this and another part that says pfft



V8 BBQ


----------



## bum (9/5/12)

Anyone else on the Purvis Beer mailing list? Anyone else wish they weren't?

Jesus, who writes this shit? "...the most noble of hops...". I'm sure they're well-intentioned hops and all but how does one go about estimating the character of all hops in such a manner?

Talking about the sales manager of another beer? The non-brew-related resume of the head brewer? What would make you think anyone would give a shit?


----------



## bum (9/5/12)

Anyone know anything about PowerShell?

I am completely lost.


----------



## leiothrix (9/5/12)

Yeh.

It's another product by Microsoft that looks good on paper, but has a completely screwed up implementation.

It's pretty powerful and you can do quite a lot with just a couple of lines.

It doesn't really make any sense though. I'm not a heavy user of it (systems admin) and i've found two bugs in it so it must be pretty badly done.

On the other hand it is still better than VB script.


----------



## bum (9/5/12)

leiothrix said:


> you can do quite a lot


Me? I beg to differ.


----------



## pk.sax (9/5/12)

Taking out of your arse again?

Btw, as far as programming goes, would you call SQL a language?


----------



## leiothrix (9/5/12)

Absolutely.

Now for the tough question you call HTML a language? ^_^ 

Of course now were talking semantics -- is HTML a _programming _ language? Of course not.

Is it a _markup_ language? Yes (and it's even part of the name).


Edit: Next time I'll try reading whole sentences, I missed the part "as far as programming goes" :wub:

Edit 2: As far as SQL goes, you have to be a bit more specific as to which vendor andstandard. So the answer for that one can go somewhere from a maybe to a yes.


----------



## pk.sax (9/5/12)

leiothrix said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Now for the tough question you call HTML a language? ^_^
> 
> ...



SQL to query out of an XDBC database to drive reports.

That specific enough? lol


----------



## bum (9/5/12)

leiothrix said:


> So the answer for that one can go somewhere from a maybe to a yes.


Yeah, this.



practicalfool said:


> SQL to query out of an XDBC database to drive reports.


I'd put this down as a no. SQL really only gets to programmery-programming (IMO) when you're using it for DML and DDL operations.

I'm learning Java at the moment and it is kinda fun.


----------



## pk.sax (9/5/12)

you did lose me there...

OK, googled it.. I only touch the fringes of that, once in a while I'd set up a view to drive a server side query that responds better to an end user's simple query (which I write and package into a MS access report or an executable). Sometimes I wish I could really go dml on that friggin data though!


----------



## bum (9/5/12)

Data Manipulation and Data Definition. There's a couple others I forgot - something about transaction control and data control? Dunno, haven't had to use those yet (and hopefully never will - really dislike DBM stuff so far).


----------



## leiothrix (9/5/12)

I'd still have to go with a maybe.

A SELECT statement can get really complicated with nested queries and wierdo joins, and they can have various conditionals in them too.

Some people also do really complicated (i.e. dumb) things with DBs, so even just reading data out can do something unexpected (e.g. you're reading data from a stored procedure instead of a table, and the SP actually changes things instead of just returning a row set).


----------



## leiothrix (9/5/12)

bum said:


> Data Manipulation and Data Definition. There's a couple others I forgot - something about transaction control and data control? Dunno, haven't had to use those yet (and hopefully never will - really dislike DBM stuff so far).



Transactions are brilliant. If you have 10 different updates that only make sense if they're done together and one fails you can rollback the whole lot. 

Makes maintaining consistency a whole bunch easier.

I quite like the things SQL, mostly because you feel good when you manage to get a complex query right. Sometimes you have to think backwards, and the thing that still gets me from time to time is remembering that NULL is not equal to anything, even NULL.

The two others are Data Control Language and Transaction Control Language. The former is for security (i.e. GRANT/REVOKE), the second is funnily enough transactions (BEGIN/ROLLBACK/COMMIT)


----------



## bum (9/5/12)

leiothrix said:


> I'd still have to go with a maybe.
> 
> A SELECT statement can get really complicated with nested queries and wierdo joins, and they can have various conditionals in them too.
> 
> Some people also do really complicated (i.e. dumb) things with DBs, so even just reading data out can do something unexpected (e.g. you're reading data from a stored procedure instead of a table, and the SP actually changes things instead of just returning a row set).


I've had to do quite complicated nested queries for uni with sub-clauses in select and and where then joining those to similar queries. At the end of the day, you're still only pulling data from a sink. Shit is still pretty damned hard but my view is that "programming" probably doesn't start until you're using that data to do something.

I accept that this probably isn't a definition that exists in any textbook.


----------



## bum (9/5/12)

leiothrix said:


> and the thing that still gets me from time to time is remembering that NULL is not equal to anything, even NULL.



The way LIKE sometimes behaves as you expect and doesn't at other times shits me to tears.


----------



## pk.sax (9/5/12)

haha.. managed to hack together a nested report within a report in msaccess that runs a little query in itself and populates with a dummy column with one value to match to another that has that same column with a bunch of values so that it attaches the data from one table to the other only once. Now, that was a weird join, the subreport table looked fucked up until you do actually run the report that filters based on criteria.
Anyway.... the joys of writing stuff for dumb databases written in the last century! (for even dumber clients)
I have to admit though, its quite easy to learn. I'm an engineering analyst so its pretty invaluable to try and make sense of bucketloads of sometimes poor data. I actually view software solution providers that don't provide backdoor access with a bit of suspicion!


----------



## pk.sax (9/5/12)

bum said:


> The way LIKE sometimes behaves as you expect and doesn't at other times shits me to tears.


I like to trial out queriest with LIKE and substitute them out with substr as I go, combining with TRIMS, converts etc.

What really shits me is when the database designer has been a real prick and I'm forced to construct a date with concats.


----------



## freezkat (11/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> I like to trial out queriest with LIKE and substitute them out with substr as I go, combining with TRIMS, converts etc.
> 
> What really shits me is when the database designer has been a real prick and I'm forced to construct a date with concats.


Anybody collect old lanterns ? I just finished fixing this one. It's a Oct 1937 Coleman 242b


----------



## freezkat (11/5/12)

freezkat said:


> Anybody collect old lanterns ? I just finished fixing this one. It's a Oct 1937 Coleman 242b


----------



## pk.sax (11/5/12)

Dude, definition of random!

In other news, if I ever quit my job, I'm gonna go backpacking. And move to Nelson, NZ.


----------



## browndog (11/5/12)

freezkat said:


> Anybody collect old lanterns ? I just finished fixing this one. It's a Oct 1937 Coleman 242b




They look awesome, it sort of reminds me of Batz blow torch collection.


----------



## freezkat (11/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Dude, definition of random!
> 
> In other news, if I ever quit my job, I'm gonna go backpacking. And move to Nelson, NZ.



This is the no topic thread? I would think an improper segue is more on topic than sticking with a conversation.


We have the Boundary Water Canoe Area here in Minnesota. It's beautiful and plenty wild. Moose are the most dangerous animals (A Mse _once bit my sister)_. Followed by bear and wolves. Ticks can carry disease. Sand flies (midges or no-see-ums) are evil. I don't trust volcanoes.


----------



## pk.sax (11/5/12)

I believe posting beery on the off topic is off topic to the forum so in essence satisfies the spirit of off topic.

This post being a response to your's satisfies the above stated intention.

In the other hand, I got a 20c phillipino coin from bunneys a couple of weeks ago but don't remember where my coin collection is.


----------



## jyo (11/5/12)

browndog said:


> They look awesome, it sort of reminds me of Batz blow torch collection.



Holy shit, does he have a chair equipped with welded manacles too :unsure:


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/12)

In my eagerness to shift towards water additions my beers have become too salty. It is absolutely tasteable after a malty commercial euro lager...


edit: maybe it is a palate thing....when I START on my beers I don't pick it up and netiher do others...but, I think maybe my cal sulphate additions have been a touch aggressive....


----------



## thelastspud (13/5/12)

freezkat said:


> This is the no topic thread? I would think an improper segue is more on topic than sticking with a conversation.
> 
> 
> We have the Boundary Water Canoe Area here in Minnesota. It's beautiful and plenty wild. Moose are the most dangerous animals (A Mse _once bit my sister)_. Followed by bear and wolves. Ticks can carry disease. Sand flies (midges or no-see-ums) are evil. I don't trust volcanoes.



So if you were in a field with a moose, a bear and a wolf you'd head away from the moose? 

Great looking lantern by the way really good condition what did you have to do to bring it back to life?


----------



## petesbrew (13/5/12)

freezkat said:


> This is the no topic thread? I would think an improper segue is more on topic than sticking with a conversation.
> 
> 
> We have the Boundary Water Canoe Area here in Minnesota. It's beautiful and plenty wild. Moose are the most dangerous animals (A Mse _once bit my sister)_. Followed by bear and wolves. Ticks can carry disease. Sand flies (midges or no-see-ums) are evil. I don't trust volcanoes.



Mosquito bites make me itch.


----------



## manticle (13/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> In my eagerness to shift towards water additions my beers have become too salty. It is absolutely tasteable after a malty commercial euro lager...
> 
> 
> edit: maybe it is a palate thing....when I START on my beers I don't pick it up and netiher do others...but, I think maybe my cal sulphate additions have been a touch aggressive....



Subtle is better. None at all is better than too much unless your water is harder than Michael Jackson at a barmitvah.

I refer not to the esteemed beer writer of course.


----------



## manticle (13/5/12)

Just got some chilli in my nostril.

Kind of pleasant in an odd way - like getting turned on by a morbidly obese lady with pretty eyes.


----------



## Dave70 (14/5/12)

manticle said:


> Just got some chilli in my nostril.
> 
> Kind of pleasant in an odd way - like getting turned on by a morbidly obese lady with pretty eyes.




Next time I carelessly get some on the tip of my penis, I'm going to visualise a fat chick with Fiona Apple's eyes going to work on me with an old school car cigarette lighter.


Is that a non sequitur to far for a Monday morning?


----------



## bum (14/5/12)

It is entirely related to the statement quoted so I'd suggest it doesn't go far enough.


----------



## freezkat (14/5/12)

Bradley said:


> So if you were in a field with a moose, a bear and a wolf you'd head away from the moose?
> 
> Great looking lantern by the way really good condition what did you have to do to bring it back to life?



Bet your ass I would. I have a chance to negotiate with a wolf or a bear. Moose are friggen stupid and friggen huge.
Plus it is really stupid to run from wolves or bear. It triggers an attack response. Best to stand your ground, look big and make a lot of noise. One wolf no big deal...WOLVES are another issue. Our black bear are vegetarian 93% of the time. We don't have grizzly/kodiak here. They are vegetarian 85% of the time.



The lantern needed a good scrub. I cleaned out the generator ( essentially like cleaning carburetor jets. They are replaceable but it was worth a try to save $15). Ran pipe cleaners through all the tubing. New mantle (catalytic burner sock), gas and that was it.


----------



## Clutch (14/5/12)

If you were with a friend, could you just shoot them and throw them to the wolves or bear?


----------



## manticle (14/5/12)




----------



## jyo (14/5/12)

manticle said:


> Just got some chilli in my nostril.
> 
> Kind of pleasant in an odd way - like getting turned on by a morbidly obese lady with pretty eyes.






Dave70 said:


> Next time I carelessly get some on the tip of my penis, I'm going to visualise a fat chick with Fiona Apple's eyes going to work on me with an old school car cigarette lighter.




Thanks, boys. That is some of the funniest shit I have read in a while.


----------



## brettprevans (17/5/12)

our zebba has been posting on the age... good work zebs
http://www.theage.com.au/executive-style/t...l#ixzz1v4qdBGjf

_ Wow, wine, how adventurous.
How about a farmhouse cider? Perhaps a flanders red ale? Both these styles of drink would match perfectly with roast pork.
My suggestion - try "Billy B Golden Apple Beer" by Thorogoods (Australian), a spontaneously fermented hybrid beer/cider. The acidity and complex flavours will match perfectly with pork and @ 12% ABV it will serve the table the same as a bottle of wine.

Commenter*Zebba*LocationDate and timeMay 16, 2012, 1:00PM_


----------



## petesbrew (19/5/12)

A maintenance sparky in the stairwell just did a loud wookie yawn. Judging by the echo he was a few floors below.
Got a few chuckles in the office

Got me thinking how awesome it would be to do one in an express lift. People waiting between floors would be hearing Chewy tearing past at a phenomenal rate.
Too bad we don't have one here. :angry:


----------



## Bribie G (19/5/12)

I'm currently watching my first Bollywood movie on FMC channel - "Bride and Prejudice"

It's quite groovy and I'm really liking it - especially the dance and music routines



Please arrange for somebody to come round and kill me immediately.


----------



## Bribie G (19/5/12)

I can't believe how excellent this is, haven't laughed so much for ages. Really high quality engaging film.

Hell where is that cyanide pill


----------



## pk.sax (19/5/12)

Wanna die happy


----------



## bum (20/5/12)

So...SWMBO just just discovered Chatshaq.

"It's like Craigslist but on TV!"

Looks like the rest of my night is fucked...


----------



## petesbrew (20/5/12)

bum said:


> So...SWMBO just just discovered Chatshaq.
> 
> "It's like Craigslist but on TV!"
> 
> Looks like the rest of my night is fucked...


Lol, that's the txting one on the shitty channel?
some of the photos that get posted up are scary.


----------



## Gar (20/5/12)

bum said:


> So...SWMBO just just discovered Chatshaq.
> 
> "It's like Craigslist but on TV!"
> 
> Looks like the rest of my night is fucked...



Jesus... you poor bastard, should've knocked the aerial off the roof


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (21/5/12)

I have just had the most fucked up zombie nightmare. i can't deal with sleep right now.


----------



## Clutch (21/5/12)

If anyone one is in the CBD today and is interested, I will be signing books in the Queen St Angus & Robertson bookstore today from 3pm until I am removed by security.


----------



## petesbrew (21/5/12)

Clutch said:


> If anyone one is in the CBD today and is interested, I will be signing books in the Queen St Angus & Robertson bookstore today from 3pm until I am removed by security.


This made my morning! :lol:


----------



## kirem (21/5/12)

Clutch said:


> If anyone one is in the CBD today and is interested, I will be signing books in the Queen St Angus & Robertson bookstore today from 3pm until I am removed by security.



Funniest thing written on AHB in a while.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## fraser_john (21/5/12)

Clutch said:


> If anyone one is in the CBD today and is interested, I will be signing books in the Queen St Angus & Robertson bookstore today from 3pm until I am removed by security.



My ham and cheese sandwich I was chewing somehow just squirted out my nose!


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I have just had the most fucked up zombie nightmare. i can't deal with sleep right now.



I had the same dream and woke up in terror. I dreamed that bunches of wooden coathangers had turned zombie and infected very large fat dogs that attacked me and couldn't be killed despite pouring vast amounts of bullets into them with my machine gun. then they ate me. Gotta lay off this Irish Red.


Hey, how times change. Here's a popular girl band of the 1940s singing  with not even a possibility that this would be construed as lesbian in those days - and the lyrics of the song refer to "boy" which is how they used to fondly address niggaz. Try that nowadays as an exercise.


----------



## bum (23/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> the lyrics of the song refer to "boy" which is how they used to fondly address niggaz. Try that nowadays as an exercise.


Do you not own a radio?


----------



## pk.sax (23/5/12)

Fuckin hobbies


----------



## bum (23/5/12)

What business does Gene Ween have having a real name? Much less a solo album?


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/12)

what's a radio? -

edit: I had one of those in the 1980s but they don't seem to be on sale anymore. Post a pic of yours to enlighten me so I can maybe get one and see what all this wank is about breakfast crews and other imaginary friends etc.


----------



## bum (24/5/12)

There's one built into that enormous thing you pretend is a mobile phone. Turn it on and you'll realise every second pop song has got the n-word in it and you've got no point at all.


----------



## Dave70 (24/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Hey, how times change.




Oh yes.. 

I for one feel so much better that politicly incorrect filth such as this will never be broadcast again..


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/12)

bum said:


> There's one built into that enormous thing you pretend is a mobile phone. Turn it on and you'll realise every second pop song has got the n-word in it and you've got no point at all.



That's niggaz (modern pride) as opposed to niggers (historically derogatory) - analogous to when they built a big new refectory / lounge complex at QUT for gay students who officially named it "queer space".


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/12)

Found a copy of Gladiator I hadn't watched for years so gave it a rerun, and didn't realise that Oliver Reed died at the end of the filming. Now he was a true drinker:

Reed was famous for his excessive drinking, which fitted in with the "social" attitude of many rugby teams in the 1960s and 1970s, and there are numerous anecdotes such as Reed and 36 friends drinking in an evening, 60 gallons of beer, 32 bottles of Scotch, 17 bottles of gin, four crates of wine, and one bottle of Babycham. He subsequently revised the story, claiming he drank 106 pints of beer on a two-day binge before marrying Josephine; 

......

Reed died of a sudden heart attack during a break from filming Gladiator in Valletta, Malta on 2 May 1999. The heart attack was a result of a night of hard drinking, which included three bottles of downed rum and arm wrestling victories over five sailors. He was 61 years old.


----------



## Dave70 (24/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> That's niggaz (modern pride) as opposed to niggers (historically derogatory)



Interesting. I allways took it for granted that nig nog was a bigoted term used by white Yorkshiremen. 

Turns out I was incorrect (according to urban dictonary)

*Nig nog 

What black people drink at christmas, instead of egg nog
*


----------



## freezkat (24/5/12)

Dave70 said:


> Interesting. I allways took it for granted that nig nog was a bigoted term used by white Yorkshiremen.
> 
> Turns out I was incorrect (according to urban dictonary)
> 
> ...



As an American I am not allowed to laugh* at that joke as it is disparaging to another American.

New (1922 vintage) lantern I just fixed up.



It's a 1922 lantern with a 1920 or later globe. It had some paint spilled on it and the globe was missing. the generator was plugged. It is almost Summer now. It's getting pretty warm. The boxes all over the garage are almost ready for the Tip. We have a big party coming up on the 9th. We're cleaning everything.

* loudly in public


----------



## Malted (24/5/12)

freezkat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bahqgy6ders...eature=youtu.be


Not as good as the Buggeritti


----------



## warra48 (24/5/12)

I've got nothing to say.

Does that qualify as "No Topic"?

PS: I love APA and AIPA. Just bottled my latest batch of AIPA. Man oh man, the hydro sample showed some genuine real actual undoubted unquestionable yummy lip smackingly good promise.

PPS: There are only 3 types of people in the world. Those who can count, and those who can't.


----------



## bum (25/5/12)

wtf?

Since when has procrastination been utterly boring? I might as well be writing these frigging SRS recommendation thingoes.


----------



## Fents (25/5/12)

just had the most amazing pork, gravy and crackle roll for lunch. satisfied!


----------



## bum (25/5/12)

Great! Now I want a Schlenkerla Urbok. Thanks a bunch, Fents.


----------



## petesbrew (25/5/12)

My flanders oud bruin, brewed Jan '11, bottled may '11, finally good & tasty in may '12.

Too bad I put it in a small funky swap a year too early. Oops.


----------



## Clutch (25/5/12)

Rain decreases a driver's IQ.
******* idiots.


----------



## bum (25/5/12)

Instant idiots - just add water.


----------



## Lecterfan (25/5/12)

synecdoche new york - wow.


----------



## bum (25/5/12)

I've been to keen to see that since it was in pre-production. I downloaded it what must be a couple of years ago now. Weight of expectation is not allowing me to watch it.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/5/12)

bum said:


> I've been to keen to see that since it was in pre-production. I downloaded it what must be a couple of years ago now. Weight of expectation is not allowing me to watch it.



Ha. Same, I've had it for about 6 months and only just watched it last night. It's a pity I got a bit drunk by the end as it got increasingly bizarre. Simulacrum gets a big run, Dianne Wiest is fantastic. It is nice to watch a movie that invites you into it, doesn't condescend to you, doesn't have stupid characters to recap the narrative every 5 minutes etc.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/5/12)

I had a shower now and i feel so much warmer and happier. Where is my rum?


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/12)

From here - http://m.theage.com.au/victoria/pork-back-...0526-1zc3m.html

the Merrywell specialises in an open sandwich of Homer Simpson proportions, with house-made porchetta, pork belly, pancetta, smoked bacon, a fried egg and parmesan. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Here piggy piggy piggypiggypiggy


----------



## Gar (28/5/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> house-made porchetta, pork belly, pancetta, smoked bacon, a fried egg and parmesan. icon_drool2.gif icon_drool2.gif



Oh jesus.... :icon_drool2: where's lunch!


----------



## freezkat (28/5/12)

bum said:


> Great! Now I want a Schlenkerla Urbok. Thanks a bunch, Fents.



Is that the one the tastes like a smoked pork chop? I'm in.

36C here in Minnesota USA today


----------



## freezkat (28/5/12)

Malted said:


> Not as good as the Buggeritti



That kid is an Eagle Scout now (similar to Aussie King Scout). Amazing what becomes entertainment when away from electronics for a week.


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/12)

First day of leave today. Play golf with the old man, my uncle. Bastards make us wait an hour to tee off. No fkr teed off for 25 min before us and we weren't called up. Then more blokes rocked up pushed through, etc. raining, uber wet course, no course outline anywhere. Private fkn as well. Balls up. Hard slog. Slow. Held up. Shit game. Killed first 6 holes, downhill from there. 

Hope testify holidays is better


----------



## manticle (28/5/12)

Today, I got paid twice as much I normally do to do half the amount I normally do .

Things are looking up.


----------



## bum (28/5/12)

8k words. 3 days. 1 man. 3 spectators. Group project? Brain melting.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/12)

manticle said:


> Today, I got paid twice as much I normally do to do half the amount I normally do .
> 
> Things are looking up.



You became a politician?


----------



## manticle (28/5/12)

Fortunately no. I'm too young, too handsome and struggle too much to weave bullshit and keep a straight face.

To be realistic, twice as much as not very much at all isn't a crazy amount and I am currently (short term only) getting paid for doing something I spent 5 years studying how to do, so I shouldn't feel bad. It will probably amp up as the week goes (the work - the pay will stay the same).


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/12)

bum said:


> 8k words. 3 days. 1 man. 3 spectators. Group project? Brain melting.


Ah the.fun of.group.projects. Write what I like and preface it with "due to constraints such as non group , this assignment is limited to...." Fk en over. If it that way inclined. I've had freeloaders but never an entire group. Fk harsh dude. Sry to .


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> You became a politician?


Federal politics is easier than state. u work hard in state politics. 

And remember that Australia is such a great country that if u don't like it, u can always stick a assign in front lawn and run yourself.


----------



## bum (28/5/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ah the.fun of.group.projects. Write what I like and preface it with "due to constraints such as non group , this assignment is limited to...." Fk en over. If it that way inclined. I've had freeloaders but never an entire group. Fk harsh dude. Sry to .


There was background work that two of them were fairly helpful with but this report component was brutal and I couldn't even get feedback out of anyone. Anyway, it is done and submitted. All that is left to do is complain about them anonymously on the internet.


----------



## Gar (29/5/12)

Just finished my first ever vehicle wrap, **** me... I need a beer.... :wacko: 

Talked the boss into buying a non-contact thermometer for it though


----------



## petesbrew (29/5/12)

WLP 013 london ale starter going, preparing for a Dry Stout.... Hmmm, might get the grain cracked for a London Ale as well and prepare for a double brewday.


----------



## Clutch (29/5/12)

Gar said:


> Just finished my first ever vehicle wrap, **** me... I need a beer.... :wacko:
> 
> Talked the boss into buying a non-contact thermometer for it though




Oooooh, that's gonna go missing for sure.


----------



## jlm (29/5/12)

Tas colloquialisms Vol 1. Since arriving here I've heard a few things or people described as being "Hoppy" which I've taken meaning a bit weird or wrong. Talking to a mate at the other end of the state who has been working in hospitality since he arrived here and he related to me how locals at the pubs he's worked at will claim a beer to be a bit "hoppy" and get an exchange. He first came across it sharing a couple of extra drys after knock off with a regular, who after asking if he thought it was a bit hoppy, he replied not at all (being a minor beer nerd and drinking swill as it was free.). Anywho the manager of said establishment knowing said regular's consumption would put the "hoppy" beers back into the fridge waiting for him to be half cut before serving them back to him later on without complaint.


----------



## Lecterfan (29/5/12)

manticle said:


> I'm too young, too handsome and struggle too much to weave bullshit and keep a straight face.



Whose experience of you has that been?


----------



## Clutch (30/5/12)

5 - 2.
Go pack your bags Mendax.


----------



## manticle (30/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Whose experience of you has that been?



I'm younger and handsomer than Geoff Tipps and that's what counts.


----------



## bum (30/5/12)

bum said:


> What business does Gene Ween have having a real name? Much less a solo album?


I CURSE YOU AND YOUR STUPID NAME, AARON FREEMAN!


----------



## pk.sax (31/5/12)

Going to have to go to the doctor's to get a med cert even though I'm fully on the mend already, just not there yet :S

Might pick up a few new bugs while I'm there.


----------



## brettprevans (31/5/12)

bugger i obviosly missed the fun and games from http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=918695


----------



## glenwal (31/5/12)

Was only 1 post and pretty boring really.


----------



## brettprevans (31/5/12)

Glen W said:


> Was only 1 post and pretty boring really.


darryn's same old shit? yeah boring then


----------



## bum (31/5/12)

^got it in one


----------



## pk.sax (31/5/12)

Does flu and beer go well together?.... Comment ...


----------



## bum (31/5/12)

Anything that stops you from tasting beer is bad. **** flu.


----------



## pk.sax (31/5/12)

hmnn.. you implying I should try tasting it? Well, where is the harm, 200 ml of super fairly coming up. Alas, super hoppy is still in the fermenter

Can't taste anything but bitterness, smelling a little thanks to the decongestants. fml

Wait, this should've been in the first world problems thread


----------



## bigandhairy (31/5/12)

Just when I thought I'd seen the most pointless thread in my forum visiting life along comes the_new_amber_quench


----------



## bum (31/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Wait, this should've been in the first world problems thread


Not tasting your beer is serious business.


----------



## bum (31/5/12)

bigandhairy said:


> Just when I thought I'd seen the most pointless thread in my forum visiting life along comes the_new_amber_quench


So you didn't see the one with the bloke asking how to clean his gear then...?


----------



## bigandhairy (31/5/12)

bum said:


> So you didn't see the one with the bloke asking how to clean his gear then...?


 :lol:


----------



## Lecterfan (1/6/12)

This joint is on fire today. I don't think I've previously laughed from/at internet comments quite as much as I have today. Other than that, things in life generally suck a bit at the moment so this bullshit is a welcome distraction.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/6/12)

Lecterfan said:


> This joint is on fire today. I don't think I've previously laughed from/at internet comments quite as much as I have today. Other than that, things in life generally suck a bit at the moment so this bullshit is a welcome distraction.


My sympathies for you, buddy.

Maybe start a troll thread? That'll cheer you up.


----------



## Lecterfan (1/6/12)

WarmBeer said:


> My sympathies for you, buddy.
> 
> Maybe start a troll thread? That'll cheer you up.



Haha! It was great voyeurism while it lasted. Alas...

Maybe a thread bagging out all the top recipes in the db and then neglect to say that I brewed them all with 8kgs of raw sugar, treated my water with 500gms bicarb soda and used dog shit and crushed up garlic and pepper papadums for bittering (sometimes adding slices of rye bread for spiciness). Brewed in a duffelcoat in a pigs stomach. "These fucken recipes are useless maaayte". Then I'll go back to drinking some decent 'Belgium Largers'.

Still, all of my first series of posts were completely useless, so my laughter has an uneasy sense of ironic, self-referential empathy to it.


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/12)

any reason we can add new recipes to the recipe DB???


----------



## TasChris (1/6/12)

Lecterfan said:


> This joint is on fire today. I don't think I've previously laughed from/at internet comments quite as much as I have today. Other than that, things in life generally suck a bit at the moment so this bullshit is a welcome distraction.


How come I happen to be doing work when ever something exciting happens. I mean what are the chances when you consider how little I do and how much time I spend on AHB?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Lecterfan (1/6/12)

TasChris said:


> How come I happen to be doing work when ever something exciting happens. I mean what are the chances when you consider how little I do and how much time I spend on AHB?
> 
> Cheers
> Chris



Haha, not so much exciting as absurd. :blink: Good fun though.


----------



## Malted (1/6/12)

So there is this user right, calls itself amber_quench, I am confused by it's posts. How do I recognise a troll when I see one?


----------



## glenwal (1/6/12)

Malted said:


> So there is this user right, calls itself amber_quench, I am confused by it's posts. How do I recognise a troll when I see one?



Should become eaiser to spot when the_new_amber_quench starts posting.


----------



## Malted (1/6/12)

Glen W said:


> Should become eaiser to spot when the_new_amber_quench starts posting.




Nyuck nyuck nyuck, but it looked like you had trouble spotting it...


----------



## jlm (1/6/12)

Must have been quite a day at the ol' shitfights. Not only am I a beer snob, music snob, music gear snob, bit of a food snob, probably a snob in other areas I'm not aware of, today I found out I'm a recycling snob when I informed a co worker while stripping cable that my skills were wasted on something of such insignificant weight as the cable he offered to me. Choice snobbery.


----------



## glenwal (1/6/12)

Malted said:


> Nyuck nyuck nyuck, but it looked like you had trouble spotting it...



Would have to be the most fun i'd had at work in a long time


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> any reason we can add new recipes to the recipe DB???


No one got a clue???


----------



## bum (1/6/12)

I see one has been made today since your first post. Could it be an issue at your end?


----------



## manticle (2/6/12)

I just got distracted by the sound of two cats fighting and went outside to see if one of my two was involved.

Sure enough my older bigger one jumped out of a tree, followed by another black and white cat.

Meanwhile a little old lady is busy trying to sic her dog onto my cat which action she follows by throwing something at the cat.

Cat screams off back to the house, narrowly missed by a car and old lady goes back to her house with dog and other cat.

I take a closer look at what she hurled at my cat - it's a rock the size of a human palm.

I take the rock and go to the house, (front yard is covered in rocks so I know I've got the right one) knock on the door and wait. A much younger lady comes to the door and asks if she can help me. I say 'I thought I'd return the rock your mother thought would be a good idea to throw at my cat'.

Her answer? 'We've got three cats ourselves"

'So why would you throw a rock at one?' 
'Well it keeps coming into our yard. I'm not sure what's wrong'.

Just found a neighbour I don't care for after 6 years living here. We solve problems by throwing hefty rocks at small animals. **** I hate people sometimes.


----------



## bum (2/6/12)

Well, you know what to do next time they've got the music on a bit late at the weekend...


----------



## TasChris (2/6/12)

manticle said:


> I just got distracted by the sound of two cats fighting and went outside to see if one of my two was involved.
> 
> Sure enough my older bigger one jumped out of a tree, followed by another black and white cat.
> 
> ...


you know what you have to do Ralphie?
Burn the house down.
Burn them all

Chris


----------



## manticle (2/6/12)

bum said:


> Well, you know what to do next time they've got the music on a bit late at the weekend...



The older lady was at least70 so I'm not sure calling the cops at 5 pm complaining about 774 being too loud will quite work.

I may go TasChris' suggestion if my leprechaun doesn't have any other ideas.


----------



## bum (2/6/12)

I was more on Chris' wavelength. Thinking about those rocks that are appropriate for the resolution of neighbourhood grievances.


----------



## manticle (2/6/12)




----------



## freezkat (2/6/12)

manticle said:


>




" what else floats...small rocks?"


----------



## freezkat (2/6/12)

freezkat said:


> " what else floats...small rocks?"



my dad brought my brother and I to that movie back in the 70s at a drive-in movie theater...frigging greatest movie experience in my life...I have a problem with trumpets but otherwise I feel most musical instruments are sanitary


----------



## bum (2/6/12)

manticle said:


>


----------



## manticle (2/6/12)

Did tubs do right?


----------



## freezkat (2/6/12)

freezkat said:


> my dad brought my brother and I to that movie back in the 70s at a drive-in movie theater...frigging greatest movie experience in my life...I have a problem with trumpets but otherwise I feel most musical instruments are sanitary



Oh the ridiculous Sun in the northern,northern hemisphere. It makest light at 5 AM (without DST) 

Whats musts thou do with this divine illumination??

"Ignore it!", sayeth to thine self and bring thee ins beodum


----------



## bum (2/6/12)

Rape our dead mouths! Just as long as I don't have to hear any more of your disgusting babble.


----------



## manticle (2/6/12)

'He's looking for a boy'

"Poofter, eh?"

Or old favourite:


----------



## petesbrew (2/6/12)

manticle said:


> 'He's looking for a boy'
> 
> "Poofter, eh?"
> 
> Or old favourite:



You come here, young...

Found a new one, Cardinal Burns


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/12)

Dilemmas dilemmas, what to brew... A spiced dunkle weizenbock, smoked juniper ale or a juniper rye Bock?...


----------



## Clutch (3/6/12)

Call in sick tomorrow and do all three in a brew marathon?


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/12)

Clutch said:


> Call in sick tomorrow and do all three in a brew marathon?


Im On leave buddy  hence some brew time. I'll hopefully get 2 brews done this week. Still have kids to do stuff with.


----------



## pk.sax (3/6/12)

> Wife is not working at the moment so pickup should be easy for you...


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Dilemmas dilemmas, what to brew... A spiced dunkle weizenbock, smoked juniper ale or a juniper rye Bock?...


Yeah I got the same dilemma.
London Ale, Bohemian Pilsner or a Smash Lager with homegrown Perle?


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> Yeah I got the same dilemma.
> London Ale, Bohemian Pilsner or a Smash Lager with homegrown Perle?


given weather, the lager. plus homegrown hops rock


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> given weather, the lager. plus homegrown hops rock


Just measured up the London.
Using the same yeast (WLP 013 London Ale) in a stout, so I only have to make up one huge starter (providing I do a double brewday)
plus I can use up all my old UK hops.

Will save the Lagers for dead of winter.


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/12)

Nice Pete. I can't do my juniper beers as im out of Nobel hops. Some ordered now. Will have to do my smoked instead. double of that plus Will run a single gyle off that for a high grab mild and just hop bomb it.


----------



## petesbrew (4/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Nice Pete. I can't do my juniper beers as im out of Nobel hops. Some ordered now. Will have to do my smoked instead. double of that plus Will run a single gyle off that for a high grab mild and just hop bomb it.


Still have to try a smoked beer. It's on the list to do someday.


----------



## bum (4/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Will have to do my smoked instead.


First use of the Best? I'll be interested to see what you reckon.

I'll be giving it a real tap-up a few beers down the track. Been um-ing and ah-ing about the supposed Schlenkerla Urbock grainbill for a while and will give it a crack - 99% smoked and 1% something for colour (I've gone with carafa II, which I'll add a bit before first runnings). Gravity and IBU at the top end for Oktoberfest styles.


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/12)

bum said:


> First use of the Best? I'll be interested to see what you reckon.
> 
> I'll be giving it a real tap-up a few beers down the track. Been um-ing and ah-ing about the supposed Schlenkerla Urbock grainbill for a while and will give it a crack - 99% smoked and 1% something for colour (I've gone with carafa II, which I'll add a bit before first runnings). Gravity and IBU at the top end for Oktoberfest styles.


Tip will be first use. Smells awesome
Holy hell that's a lot of smoke. Bushfire Bock!!!


----------



## bum (4/6/12)

I know. I'm wee bit scared of it but I'm not about to die wondering so I thought I'd better just chuck it in the brew schedule so I can stop thinking about it. Time will tell.


----------



## bum (4/6/12)

Anyone else ever forget to wash a cube for 2 months?

Nearly puked. First rinse looked like zombie flesh.


----------



## jlm (4/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Tip will be first use. Smells awesome
> Holy hell that's a lot of smoke. Bushfire Bock!!!


Must get a bag next BB. 55% Wey Rauch porter was the last smoked beer I brewed. Lacking in smoke for my tastes.


----------



## bum (4/6/12)

Yeah, I find the Weyermann a bit lacking. Was not confident to use it for an entire grainbill. Don't know if the Best is any better but I guess I'll find out soon enough. Or too far away, as the case may be.


----------



## Ivan Other One (4/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> You come here, young...
> 
> Found a new one, Cardinal Burns





Now this really is an OFF topic.


----------



## jlm (4/6/12)

bum said:


> Yeah, I find the Weyermann a bit lacking. Was not confident to use it for an entire grainbill. Don't know if the Best is any better but I guess I'll find out soon enough. Or too far away, as the case may be.


I remember stories, in the long long ago, of whom I believe to be bests previous incarnation (Hoepfner?) being the shit. Please let know how she goes.


----------



## bum (4/6/12)

Will do but she's 3rd in line and will be lagered for as long as I can tolerate.

You wouldn't want to be swinging by them, is what I'm saying.


----------



## bum (5/6/12)

I hate exams.

I particularly hate paper-based exams on configuring operating systems.

Oh well, it'll be over soon.


----------



## Dave70 (5/6/12)

There was once a mighty thread or link or post around these parts that made sport of dealing with scammers. 
I'm currently in the middle of an exchange with a nice man via e mail who wants to share a vast sum of cash with me. 
I'd like to help him out.

Can anyone remember the thread or know of the link?


----------



## Malted (5/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> There was once a mighty thread or link or post around these parts that made sport of dealing with scammers.
> I'm currently in the middle of an exchange with a nice man via e mail who wants to share a vast sum of cash with me.
> I'd like to help him out.
> 
> Can anyone remember the thread or know of the link?



Scambaiting - excellent!
Try http://www.419eater.com/


----------



## Dave70 (5/6/12)

Malted said:


> Scambaiting - excellent!
> Try http://www.419eater.com/



Cheers. I'm gonna bait him good!


----------



## Gar (5/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> Cheers. I'm gonna bait him good!



Make sure you put it up on here too :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (5/6/12)

All this talk about weather warnings.
How's it going in Vic?
Looking nice outside in Sydney ATM....


----------



## Malted (5/6/12)

Is it true that when someone phones you, if you don't hang up, even though they have, that their phone line will be unable to be used until you hang up your phone?
When I get marketing morons call me on the telephone trying to push goods or services, this is how I respond.

_ring ring ring ring ring ring ring_
'Somebody get that farking phone!'
_ring ring ring ring ring ring ring
_'Fer farks sake! Farking answer the farking phone!'
_ring ring ring ring ring ring ring_

Actually it isn't like that at all.
_Ring ring ring ring ring_
'Hello Malted speaking.'
_Bzzz, click_ "Hello I would like to speak to Mr Malted please."
'Ah yes, one moment please I'll get him for you.'

Then I put the phone down on the bench and go and mow the lawn or watch some tv or tinker in the shed.
I'd like to think it fecks up ther comms lines.


----------



## punkin (5/6/12)

It used to be how phones worked when i was kid. No longer though.


----------



## brettprevans (5/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> All this talk about weather warnings.
> How's it going in Vic?
> Looking nice outside in Sydney ATM....


shithouse thanks. no power last night meant no mastershef and i couldnt prep for brewing today. oh well brewing tomorrow now.


----------



## petesbrew (5/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> shithouse thanks. no power last night meant no mastershef and i couldnt prep for brewing today. oh well brewing tomorrow now.


I'll keep my eye out the window.
Got my gear all set up for brewing tonight.


----------



## Maple (5/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> shithouse thanks. no power last night meant no mastershef and i couldnt prep for brewing today. oh well brewing tomorrow now.


Fear not, for all the re-cap you need for miestersheath can be found here


----------



## bum (5/6/12)

Maple said:


> here


Why is this?


----------



## Maple (5/6/12)

bum said:


> Why is this?


Why not? (not sure I understand what you're sayin')


----------



## bum (5/6/12)

"Hi! I'm a serious news organ.

Here's the things that happened on TV last night.

Sorry, what? No, it isn't a review. Nor is it a discussion of the social context in which the program exists. It is more just relating all the things that happened in the order in which they occurred.

You'll have to go 7 clicks deep or use the search box if you want to find out anything about the pending riots over Mubarak's appeal but."


----------



## goomboogo (5/6/12)

bum said:


> You'll have to go 7 clicks deep or use the search box if you want to find out anything about the pending riots over Mubarak's appeal but."



Did he lose a challenge on this cooking show? Surely this doesn't warrant a riot.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (5/6/12)

i thought it pitched outside leg stump.


----------



## manticle (5/6/12)

If anyone thinks watching brothers in arms would be worth it for the funny wigs - don't.

From a nation that produced blue murder, phoenix, wildside and chopper, I am ashamed.

Priscilla, queen of the desert with some tits and bad slo mo.

Yes I like HBO too but trying to make it happen here with no idea on what actually makes those programs work makes your show look slightly more effeminate than offspring.


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/12)

manticle said:


> If anyone thinks watching brothers in arms would be worth it for the funny wigs - don't.
> 
> From a nation that produced blue murder, phoenix, wildside and chopper, I am ashamed.
> 
> ...


yup completely agree. could have been really good. its crap. i stopped watching after first episode. v sad.


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/12)

Maple said:


> Fear not, for all the re-cap you need for miestersheath can be found here


I like tregan's attitude. i call her triggers. make up nicknames for all of them is half the fun. 
i must admit i kind of agree with Bum that if those 'reviews' are a bit crap. they make fun of stuff they dont understand, however if it rates, they run it.


----------



## Dave70 (6/6/12)

manticle said:


> If anyone thinks watching brothers in arms would be worth it for the funny wigs - don't.



Weekend warriors in chaps and leather vests riding mid life crisis Harley's, or NIDA graduates who spent 3 hours in make-up to appear like rough and tumble 1% er's. We do love our vicarious thrills don't we.

I thought it may at least have been a further opportunity for a perv at little flyscreen sun-bathing Susie Porter. She seems to have compulsory nudity insisted upon in her contract. To be honest, I preferred the implied sluttyness of her work in R.A.N.


----------



## Gar (6/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> I like tregan's attitude. i call her triggers. make up nicknames for all of them is half the fun.



They love having a good grissle this season though don't they, it gets a bit pathetic after a while.... 

I'm barracking for Garland Greene Philipe myself.


----------



## bum (6/6/12)

goomboogo said:


> Did he lose a challenge on this cooking show? Surely this doesn't warrant a riot.


The dishes he served up were good enough for thirty years - the peasants suddenly find them revolting? Bad table manners, if you ask me.


----------



## petesbrew (6/6/12)

Dont' you love it when the work pc calls for a reboot, takes forever to do it, then you lose the local drive.


----------



## goomboogo (6/6/12)

bum said:


> The dishes he served up were good enough for thirty years - the peasants suddenly find them revolting? Bad table manners, if you ask me.



They don't make peasants like they used to.


----------



## seravitae (6/6/12)

Clicky

Do want. Do very very much want.


----------



## manticle (6/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> Weekend warriors in chaps and leather vests riding mid life crisis Harley's, or NIDA graduates who spent 3 hours in make-up to appear like rough and tumble 1% er's. We do love our vicarious thrills don't we.



I wonder if any of the writers, producers, actors or directors have ever actually met a bikie.

There's this bloke:







These blokes






these blokes






this bloke:






and...........um......











Didn't the show's creators at least watch Stone before they put this travesty together?

PS: I realise all the nasty tough blokes I posted pics of are more contemporary so to compare apples with apples, go to this page: http://www.bandidosmc.com.au/inmemory.htm

Rest my case.

AU TV has nothing left.


----------



## bum (6/6/12)

bum said:


> I hate exams.
> 
> I particularly hate paper-based exams on configuring operating systems.


Paper-based programming exams, on the other hand, seem to be a piece of piss. Made them shits my bitch, I did.


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/12)

manticle said:


> I wonder if any of the writers, producers, actors or directors have ever actually met a bikie.
> 
> There's this bloke:
> 
> ...


Dave And i could be bikies and we don't look like them. Well I do after a few... And know the wrong crowd but still....


----------



## Malted (6/6/12)

manticle said:


> I wonder if any of the writers, producers, actors or directors have ever actually met a bikie.
> PS: I realise all the nasty tough blokes I posted pics of are more contemporary so to compare apples with apples, go to this page: http://www.bandidosmc.com.au/inmemory.htm
> 
> Rest my case.
> ...


Indeed there certainly is a disparity between actual characters in your link and those portrayed in the show. There were no effeminate types in the link at all. Case most certainly rested!


----------



## bum (6/6/12)

I dunno. Everyone in the second picture looks like they've got tits to me.


----------



## jyo (6/6/12)

I brewed late on Sunday night (public holiday here Monday) and a mate came over so my brewing routine turned to many beers and talking shit. 

Just walked passed the mash tun and the smell hit me. I still feel dirty after cleaning that pungent, steaming, shitty mess out. Not happy. :icon_vomit:


----------



## manticle (6/6/12)

bum said:


> I dunno. Everyone in the second picture looks like they've got tits to me.



I have no doubt they have tits. I do doubt my confidence in telling them so when I run into them at the pub.

Fakewigdrama bikies not so much.


----------



## bum (6/6/12)

I will never drink beer from a can but if I do it will be from this


----------



## jyo (6/6/12)

bum said:


> I will never drink beer from a can but if I do it will be from this



I always wondered where he got his from.


----------



## Dave70 (7/6/12)

manticle said:


> I wonder if any of the writers, producers, actors or directors have ever actually met a bikie.



I'd suggest there would have been some correspondence between the producers, clubs and the (living) individuals portrayed directly. 
OMC's tend not to have a sense of humour about people getting around in copy cat club colours. Even if the do like like they were produced in Thai marketplace.

I dunno, I love the grittyness of Aus drama, and we can pull off great stories of war and crime - yes, Blue Murder was a classic, and even a ex-stand comic up made Chopper look convincingly brutal, but this kind of stuff done wrong just comes off shallow and patronising.
As in most cases, the book was far more gripping.


----------



## punkin (7/6/12)

There was an exceptional documentry/drama about the milperra thing that included a lot of the same history that this garbage is nodding to.
Can't recall the name of the series but it was very good (if you're into that sorta thing of watching other peoples lives for entertainment)


----------



## Gar (8/6/12)

I raeally miss Yasmani


----------



## bum (9/6/12)

Someone I don't know posts on someone I do know's Facebook. What they mean to say is "it looks like [thing X] is in store for us". What they actually say is "it looks like [thing X] is install for us".

Holy ******* shit. I want to destroy you but that would make things socially awkward for an innocent 3rd-party so I can't. FML.


----------



## Clutch (9/6/12)

Dude, just roast them.
If your friend can't handle you flaming their fuckwit friends, then they're not worth the time.


----------



## goomboogo (9/6/12)

bum said:


> Someone I don't know posts on someone I do know's Facebook. What they mean to say is "it looks like [thing X] is in store for us". What they actually say is "it looks like [thing X] is install for us".
> 
> Holy ******* shit. I want to destroy you but that would make things socially awkward for an innocent 3rd-party so I can't. FML.



Point it out for them. It will be a learning experience. That doesn't mean they won't complain to the 3rd-party about it. If they do, it is a sign of insecurity on their part.

A few years ago, a newspaper journalist meant to write, 'for all intent(s) and purposes'. Instead, 'for all intensive purposes' was used. This was pointed out for the journalist on national television. It may have encouraged them to examine the meaning of the words they were using.


----------



## Clutch (9/6/12)

Yeah, I get arsked pacifically about that, literally all the time.


----------



## manticle (9/6/12)

ARKSED!!

You could of really done better.


----------



## kevo (9/6/12)

Clutch said:


> Yeah, I get arsked pacifically about that, literally all the time.



A good friend uses the word 'literally' regularly. Generally things that can't be done any way but literally.

I often ask them to clarify as I get confused as to whether they're speaking metaphorically when they don't specify.


----------



## Pennywise (9/6/12)

I hate it when people use literally in a sentence as if they thought, that I thought, they were being hypothetical


----------



## manticle (9/6/12)

That shits me to tears.
Literally.


----------



## bconnery (9/6/12)

http://xkcd.com/725/


----------



## punkin (10/6/12)

You blokes have nailed it in one fowl swoop.


----------



## bigandhairy (10/6/12)

Man, I love Vindaloo


----------



## Pennywise (10/6/12)

Love it one day, hate it the next


----------



## bum (10/6/12)

bconnery said:


> http://xkcd.com/725/


http://twitter.com/#!/stealthmountain


----------



## petesbrew (11/6/12)

Kids playing playdoh. Daughter ran up to me "here Daddy, I made you a beer".
It was a belgian goblet style.

Proud as punch, I am.


----------



## Clutch (11/6/12)

Just picked up 4 Vision Street Wear tshirts for $10 each at DFO.
Nostalgia ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Ivan Other One (11/6/12)

bum said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/stealthmountain




I wish I hadn't peeked at that.


----------



## Ivan Other One (12/6/12)

'Tis a beautiful 13 Deg Celcius outside this mornin. Sure hope my fermenter hasn't chilled out.


----------



## domfergo (12/6/12)

I like burning stuff!

Luckily for me no one has burnt more of Australia then me in the last three years :excl:


----------



## bum (12/6/12)

bum said:


> Someone I don't know posts on someone I do know's Facebook. What they mean to say is "it looks like [thing X] is in store for us". What they actually say is "it looks like [thing X] is install for us".
> 
> Holy ******* shit. I want to destroy you but that would make things socially awkward for an innocent 3rd-party so I can't. FML.


"I hope you are [doing thing A] cos I'm [doing thing A] (or should that be 'because')?"

No. There is no causal relationship between the two actions.

^Is what I wrote but decided not to submit.

I'm too much of a grumpy old man for Facebook, I guess.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/6/12)

bum said:


> Someone I don't know posts on someone I do know's Facebook. What they mean to say is "it looks like [thing X] is in store for us". What they actually say is "it looks like [thing X] is install for us"..


WarmBeer's Razor - Do not attribute to stupidity that which is adequately explained by iphone's predictive text.


----------



## bum (12/6/12)

That excuse is getting fairly tiresome though, innit? Yeah, the autocorrect is famously annoying - all the more reason to actually read what you're about to send, I'd have thought.


----------



## petesbrew (13/6/12)

Whenever I'm feeling down I just check my spambox. 
All those emails from hot russian chicks who have a massive crush on me makes me feel so hot and in demand.


----------



## Dave70 (13/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> Whenever I'm feeling down I just check my spambox.
> All those emails from hot russian chicks who have a massive crush on me makes me feel so hot and in demand.



Well I've got a bunch of ads for penis enlargement devices and Viagra. Mostly unopened.
Hows that for synchronicity?


----------



## WarmBeer (13/6/12)

What kind of dude dumps two big cables in the office toilet, and somehow manages to leave without bothering to either wipe with paper, or flush?

People :angry:


----------



## petesbrew (13/6/12)

WarmBeer said:


> What kind of dude dumps two big cables in the office toilet, and somehow manages to leave without bothering to either wipe with paper, or flush?
> 
> People :angry:


Watched some movie, Severed Ways (Norse discovery of America) last night.
Why did they feel they needed to show a metalhead viking taking a dump? Seriously, you saw it come out. 
That shit is not right.


----------



## Malted (13/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> ... show a metalhead viking taking a dump? Seriously, you saw it come out.
> That shit is not right.



Did it look like he was passing blood with his stool? Is this why you are concerned?


----------



## seamad (13/6/12)

Show on abc or sbs had a brothel that specialized in fetishes. One contraption was a clear dunny bowl you poked your head under to watch someone taking a dump, obviously a reasonable demand for it. Instant softon for me. Then again who knows ? Might be missing out on something


----------



## jlm (13/6/12)

Working in construction and dealing with the portable toilets that go with that scene, I'm quite used to coping an eyeful of the scat of the common tradie. 1-things get bad whenever concreters are on site. 2-I'm still amazed after all these years at the person who drops a load of paper into toilet, then a load of stool, and then no more paper and no flush. This is not an unfrequent event. Animals.


----------



## Gar (13/6/12)

oooh its well plated up but missing the smear


----------



## manticle (13/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> Whenever I'm feeling down I just check my spambox.
> All those emails from hot russian chicks who have a massive crush on me makes me feel so hot and in demand.




Hot russian chicks, millions of dollars and that cutie who's had a crush on me for ages who wants me to join fuckbook so I can watch her and her girlfrined finger each other.

My life was never so great as it is right now. Rolling in cash, rolling in puss. Love you hotmail.


----------



## petesbrew (13/6/12)

manticle said:


> Hot russian chicks, millions of dollars and that cutie who's had a crush on me for ages who wants me to join fuckbook so I can watch her and her girlfrined finger each other.
> 
> My life was never so great as it is right now. Rolling in cash, rolling in puss. Love you hotmail.


Totes, Mants.
Whenever I'm out and someone's spouting off about how they caught up with this rockstar, or that famous brewer, etc. I happily jump in and say how I'm good mates with the nephew of the king of the Ivory Coast.


----------



## manticle (13/6/12)

I just bought Ibiza with the interest.


----------



## punkin (14/6/12)

Yes i know how you guys feel. My penis is so large now i can wrap it round my neck in the winter to keep warm.


----------



## Dave70 (14/6/12)

Just got off the blower with one the boys.
You have to respect an employee with the honesty to admit he's so hung over he doesn't know if he'll make it in today.

Unfortunately for him, I feel no empathy. Probably because describing me as even 'indifferent' to rugby league would still be a stretch. 

After a brief discussion concerning the pros and cons of convalescing whilst playing x-box and forgoing a days wages, he's decided to man up and come on in.

What a trooper.


----------



## Malted (14/6/12)

punkin said:


> My penis is so large now i can wrap it round my neck in the winter to keep warm.



In that case stay away from things that may stimulate you; we don't want you to strangle yourself.


----------



## Dave70 (14/6/12)

I caught a glimpse of that Lara Bingle program as I was channel flicking for a suitable show to have playing in the background whilst boiling up a little dark candy sugar. 

I propose that woman would be out of her mental depth selling pencils from a cup on a ( quiet country town) street corner.


----------



## Malted (14/6/12)

I would certainly like to ask her if she knows the difference between a root and a pencil. Then I would like to give her a dammed good pencil.


----------



## Dave70 (14/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> whilst boiling up a little dark candy sugar.




By the way, it came out to light because I started to panic whilst ramping up to the 'hard crack' stage, so I'll save it for a strong ale or something and have another go tonight.
Just in case anybody gave a ****.


----------



## jlm (14/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> After a brief discussion concerning the pros and cons of convalescing whilst playing x-box and forgoing a days wages, he's decided to man up and come on in.



I'll buy him off you. Can he turn up to work and not talk to other folk an hour before actually doing something like the other "foreperson" did today to "help" me out on my job today? I'll put 2 cornies filled with my finest on a pallet, on the way back just poke a few holes in the plastic so it can breathe and we'll call it square.


----------



## Northside Novice (14/6/12)

http://www.htwins.net/scale2/

see if this helps ?


----------



## Dave70 (15/6/12)

northside novice said:


> http://www.htwins.net/scale2/
> 
> see if this helps ?



That's nice.
Just the thought of the universe constantly expanding makes me want to have a little lie down and a Bex.


----------



## petesbrew (15/6/12)

http://www.news.com.au/national/drink-driv...r-1226396703486

Love the pic. Now please tell us where this bottlo is, I see a forbidden fruit next to the Leffes!


----------



## drew9242 (15/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> http://www.news.com.au/national/drink-driv...r-1226396703486
> 
> Love the pic. Now please tell us where this bottlo is, I see a forbidden fruit next to the Leffes!



I doubt the pic is from the actual bottlo it happened at. If it is im impressed Northern Territory.


----------



## Dave70 (15/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> http://www.news.com.au/national/drink-driv...r-1226396703486
> 
> Love the pic. Now please tell us where this bottlo is, I see a forbidden fruit next to the Leffes!



Couldn't be Dans, the beer appears to be refrigerated and free of dust.


----------



## petesbrew (15/6/12)

Drew9242 said:


> I doubt the pic is from the actual bottlo it happened at. If it is im impressed Northern Territory.


Phew, I'm glad. It's a long drive to NT.
Thanks for saving me the hassle. Wonder where it's at? I really would like another Forbidden Fruit.


----------



## pk.sax (17/6/12)

Love how easily Internet wisdom is regurgitated.

Ffs, use a disclaimer if you don't know wtf you are on about! Better still, experiment I you dare and then shut up about the stupid crap.


----------



## Bribie G (18/6/12)

I only get a cold about once every four years and this is the appointed season. Very annoyed. Feel like crap. I'm now going to put Avatar on that new fangled blue raye box thing the nice young man sold me at Dick Smith that makes my 50 inch 1080p Pana rock, crank up the 6.1 and get pissed. 


Or maybe LOTR Blu-ray hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


can't decide, oh the uncertainty <_< 

should put this in the First World Problems thread

B)


----------



## 1975sandman (19/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> http://www.news.com.au/national/drink-driv...r-1226396703486
> 
> Love the pic. Now please tell us where this bottlo is, I see a forbidden fruit next to the Leffes!




Apparantly it is in Tennant Creek. Nobody stops at Tennant Creek. Shame they don't have the same here in Darwin!


----------



## Malted (19/6/12)

lazy brew said:


> Apparantly it is in Tennant Creek. Nobody stops at Tennant Creek. Shame they don't have the same here in Darwin!


Something is fishy about the story. I don't believe that Tennant Creek has a drive through bottle shop.





Doesn't look like a drive-through does it?

Or perhaps he got some grog from the Shell Threeways Roadhouse, in either case he would have to get out of his motorcar to get grog. 
Even the NT News reported that it was a drive-though bottle shop, they should have known better. 

I have been inside The Headframe Bottleshop, that stock photo in some of the articles is definitely not from inside this store!


----------



## bum (19/6/12)

Anyone in SE Melb just feel an earthquake?


----------



## [email protected] (19/6/12)

fark me earthquake here
edit: beaten by bum, that just freaked the shit outa me, whole house moved!


----------



## Malted (19/6/12)

bum said:


> Anyone in SE Melb just feel an earthquake?



Everyone knows that Melbourne is a hole and thus will self implode

h34r:


----------



## bum (19/6/12)

I'd talk shit about where you live but I don't know a single thing about it.


----------



## petesbrew (20/6/12)

$2 for a dozen cinammon doughnuts from Woolies. 
Hell yeah.


----------



## Malted (20/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> $2 for a dozen cinammon doughnuts from Woolies.
> Hell yeah.



With $2 for 2 litres of milk. Now that is what I call a good $4 meal!


----------



## Malted (20/6/12)

bum said:


> I'd talk shit about where you live but I don't know a single thing about it.



Yeah suburbs here in the Adelaide region are darned crazy. It seems like every second street brings you into a new suburb. I think Adelaidians just liked naming things. Having said that they are not creative with road names, functional but not creative. Here are a few examples:

Main North Road
Main South Road
South Road
Northeast Road
North Terrace
West Terrace
South Terrace
East Terrace
Northern Expressway
Southern Expressway

I have probably left out quite a few but it is enough to illustrate my point.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (20/6/12)

Malted said:


> Yeah suburbs here in the Adelaide region are darned crazy. It seems like every second street brings you into a new suburb. I think Adelaidians just liked naming things. Having said that they are not creative with road names, functional but not creative. Here are a few examples:
> 
> Main North Road
> Main South Road
> ...


my favourite adelaide road would have to be diagonal road. look on a map it goes diagonal. it is the raddest.


----------



## petesbrew (20/6/12)

Some school teacher fucked up a question on "what does australia day celebrate?" on that who wants to be a millionare show last night.
Captain cook's arrival?
Who's going to get the piss taken out of him at school today?


----------



## staggalee (20/6/12)

Another poor bastard on the same show recently didn`t know the origin of Anzac Day.
Wrap him and the school teacher up in barb wire and feed em to the lobsters, sez I.


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/12)

Are these people ******* joking?
Not the best way of advertising how up to date the product is


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/12)

We baby boomers did quite well


----------



## Cocko (23/6/12)

Bset wrong number text I have ever had:

"Hey Steve, can you start at 11 tomorrow?"

I reply, "Yeah, no problems.."

Will reply again at 10.55 tomorrow, "BTW: Who the **** is Steve? You have the wrong number."

CHRIST! I am hanging for it....


----------



## Muggus (23/6/12)

Cocko said:


> Bset wrong number text I have ever had:
> 
> "Hey Steve, can you start at 11 tomorrow?"
> 
> ...


Hahaha that's gold! :lol: 
Poor Steve...


----------



## brettprevans (24/6/12)

God I love it when the kids decide they want bacon and eggs for Sunday breakfast. 'oh ok kids, I'll make it for u Yum bacon and egg sangas. Goes ESP well with my 'dusty' feeling this morning.


----------



## goomboogo (24/6/12)

Muggus said:


> Hahaha that's gold! :lol:
> Poor Steve...



Poor Steve. What about the poor boss? He might use the talky part of the phone next time.


----------



## bum (24/6/12)

goomboogo said:


> What about the poor boss?


^Un-Australian.


----------



## pk.sax (24/6/12)

did you do it?


----------



## Cocko (24/6/12)

practicalfool said:


> did you do it?



There was a text from them this morning "Sorry, wrong number"

:angry:


----------



## petesbrew (24/6/12)

Cocko said:


> There was a text from them this morning "Sorry, wrong number"
> 
> :angry:


Awww, was waiting for it.


----------



## Cocko (24/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> Awww, was waiting for it.



You were!! Was shaping up to be the best thing I had ever done with my life! <_< 

Another time I got a text: "What do you want for dinner?"

I replied: "I don't care but hurry the **** up, I am starving!"

Reply: " you idiot, obviously the wrong number, why would you just not say that?"

I replied: "Sorry, but I am still hungry? Hurry up"

No reply.

No where near as good as this would have been...

Anyway..


----------



## Muggus (24/6/12)

Cocko said:


> You were!! Was shaping up to be the best thing I had ever done with my life! <_<
> 
> Another time I got a text: "What do you want for dinner?"
> 
> ...


You're my hero! :lol:


----------



## rotten (24/6/12)

Cocko said:


> You were!! Was shaping up to be the best thing I had ever done with my life! <_<
> 
> Another time I got a text: "What do you want for dinner?"
> 
> ...




I was reading this when the mrs was talking to me. "What are you laughing at?" she says. She didn't laugh, I guess you had to be there.


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/12)

I had a bad dream last night. Dreamt I opened a fermentor and there was a cardboard box in there and it was leaking. weird.


----------



## warra48 (26/6/12)

Weird phone calls do happen.
In the mid 90's we got a series of phone calls from some old codger who kept asking for "George".
After all the family had repeatedly told him it was a wrong number, I picked up the phone when he called again.

"George?"
Yeah mate.
"How are you?"
Not real good mate.
"What's the matter?"
I got AIDS.
Silence, and the phone clicked off, never to get another call for George.

The family spat out their dinner with laughter.


----------



## glenwal (26/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> I had a bad dream last night. Dreamt I opened a fermentor and there was a cardboard box in there and it was leaking. weird.



Make sure you keep the kittens in the airlock away from that box or you might be a quantum brew - both finished fermenting and still fermenting at the same time.


----------



## bum (26/6/12)

Glen W said:


> a quantum brew


Used to be a bloke here who made those.


----------



## Fents (26/6/12)

chicken and veggie soup with chilli is HOT!


----------



## bum (26/6/12)

HOLY SHIT! I simply cannot believe that I forgot to complain about this.

I was in The Healesville Hotel on the weekend. Walked in and eyeballed the taps from the doorway. My usual practice is to do a quick pass to see how bad the damage is rather than checking for good stuff. Boags was the worst of the bunch. So I decide to go in there instead of The Grand down the street. I look more closely this time and see a laminated Mikkeller logo sticky-taped to the font. Okay, I know what I'm having then. 

I ask "What's the Mikkeller you've got on?"
Barkeep's reply "It's Mikkeller IPA."
"Which one?"
He helpfully says "IPA is a hoppy style - the thing about this one is the hoppy smell comes through in the flavour which you don't usually get."
"Which IPA is it? They make several." says the quickly becoming impatient prick wearing my shirt.
"It is the best IPA in the world."
"...I'll have a pint of that then. Thanks." [furrowed brow, daggers]
He builds SWMBO's drink then pours mine and comes back and says "The sommelier ordered it but he finished up here during the week and I only put the keg on today. I think we've got the name of it written down somewhere if you'd like." ****, just say that in the first place.

Anyway, it was Green Gold. It smelled classic West Coast fruity and tasted smoother classic West Coast resiny. Really nice beer.


----------



## Malted (26/6/12)

bum said:


> So I decide to go in there instead of The Grand down the street.



Ha you could throw a rock at one from the other! I make it about 10 equivalent car parking spaces.

In between them is the Barrique Wine Store. It has a fridge or two of imported beers. Last time I was in there he had a number of Bear Republic, EPIC, 8-Wired and other intertesting ones Iwhoies names I can't recall. These beers are probably easily accessible in the city but I don't get to see them very often. I reckon the licencee would be up for a yarn about them and I'd be interested to see what a wino has to say about beer.


----------



## bum (26/6/12)

Yeah, I had a sneaky-peak in there. Nothing I hadn't had before but much better than I expected to find up there. Unfortunately I'd already purchased brews for the room at LiquorLand. Sad Panda.


----------



## Dave70 (26/6/12)

All I wanted to do make my own taco shells, so I consulted u tube. 

Under the video, these comments ensued.


*
@dratter50 At least I'm into women and not food you fat ****

Hitman8483 9 months ago


freak. keep your fetishes away from food videos douche.

dartter50 in reply to HarryT83 (Show the comment) 9 months ago


And those look delicious

HarryT83 2 years ago


Hey Stacey, can you post some videos of your feet up....they are really hot!!!

HarryT83 2 years ago
*


...what a world...


----------



## glenwal (26/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> All I wanted to do make my own taco shells, so I consulted u tube.
> 
> Under the video, these comments ensued.
> 
> ...




Got a link so we can go check out Stacey's hot feet?


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/12)

I'm really puzzled by the Budget Insurance ads "boojay boojay..". How come the old guy is an Aussie but his daughter speaks with a distinct French Accent?


----------



## Muggus (26/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> I'm really puzzled by the Budget Insurance ads "boojay boojay..". How come the old guy is an Aussie but his daughter speaks with a distinct French Accent?


I've always assumed it was his young French lover...or escort...


----------



## Clutch (27/6/12)

Mail order bride.
I'd hit that.


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/12)

When the Euro collapses there will probably be a few more coming over as well. Polish women are hot.


----------



## warra48 (27/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> I'm really puzzled by the Budget Insurance ads "boojay boojay..". How come the old guy is an Aussie but his daughter speaks with a distinct French Accent?



I think she speaks Italian, but what would I know?
Must say the ad has puzzled me too. 
But then again, having worked in the insurance industry for 38 years, I think all insurance ads are lame.

Has anyone ever noticed that _all_ bank ads seem to really run down banks. I guess it's the only strategy left open to them, because there really damn all positive things anyone could say about the banking industry. They must think we are stupid enough to believe all banks are really bastards, except the bank featured in the ad. The truth is, they're all bastards, without exception.


----------



## Clutch (27/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> When the Euro collapses there will probably be a few more coming over as well. Polish women are hot.



Agreed, and the two I've been with are minxes in the sack.


----------



## Malted (27/6/12)

warra48 said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that _all_ bank ads seem to really run down banks. I guess it's the only strategy left open to them, because there really damn all positive things anyone could say about the banking industry. They must think we are stupid enough to believe all banks are really bastards, except the bank featured in the ad. The truth is, they're all bastards, without exception.





Malted said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that _all_ politicians seem to really run down politicians. I guess it's the only strategy left open to them, because there really damn all positive things anyone could say about the politicians. They must think we are stupid enough to believe all politicians are really bastards, except the politician featured in the ad. The truth is, they're all bastards, without exception.



Using your text, I propose that it could be modified as per above and still be valid.


----------



## warra48 (27/6/12)

Malted, you have my permission, and I won't claim breach of copyright.


----------



## Ivan Other One (27/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> I'm really puzzled by the Budget Insurance ads "boojay boojay..". How come the old guy is an Aussie but his daughter speaks with a distinct French Accent?




Mail order bride from French Canadia???


----------



## rotten (27/6/12)

It was -6 here this morning :wacko: 

that's cold


----------



## petesbrew (28/6/12)

SWMBO put on a boring depressing movie last night, Melancholia.
Luckily I was busy doing other stuff, but I looked over in time to catch a good view of Kirsten Dunst's rack.
Udderly fantastic.


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/12)

I fell asleep during March of the Penguins after 7 pints of Yorkshire Gold on nitro. I hope there's enough left in the keg to take some to BABBs tonight.


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/12)

Currently if you are on a Foxtel package that doesn't include the sports package and you want to watch the Olympics with 6 constantly running HD channels you can just get sports put on for $13 per July and August. Fricken bargain. Didn't have to sign up a contract either, just jump in and jump out again. :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (28/6/12)

Poor triggers going home.


----------



## bum (29/6/12)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6789072/...th-ariel-winter


----------



## .DJ. (29/6/12)

Car Door - 1
Thumb - 0

OUCH


----------



## jyo (30/6/12)

I smashed my thumb in the car door 10 weeks ago and the nail is still trying to grow back. Did you pop it with a hot pin? Ohhhhh the relief, man.

I went for a drive today to find some LC Single Batch and the first retailer had not yet received the delivery. On the way home I was nearly cleaned up three times, I shit you not. All three of these **** wits pulled straight in front of me, missed them my a metre or two...three times....

And to top it off I grabbed a ginger chops mad Brewers to try. I wanted to stab out my eyes with the shards of the broken bottle. 


Brewing an ESB should calm me down.


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/12)

Pored myself A large proper Alc ginger, watch godfather pt 1 remastered, bit of jerky, homemade salted mixed nuts, some 80% cocoa choc, im set for the night.


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/12)

Leave the fun, take the canoli


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/12)

Watching the'coppola restoration' version. Playing round with subtitles. Done tech duck has put their own into a 'subtitle' it's Subtitle 8/9.


----------



## bum (30/6/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Done tech duck has put their own into a 'subtitle' it's Subtitle 8/9.


I'm waiting for the Director's Cut of your post so I can read the subtitles for this sentence.


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/12)

bum said:


> I'm waiting for the Director's Cut of your post so I can read the subtitles for this sentence.


Lmao. '...dumb tech duck guy...'

It slags off pacino in favour of Redford and all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Fish13 (30/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> SWMBO put on a boring depressing movie last night, Melancholia.
> Luckily I was busy doing other stuff, but I looked over in time to catch a good view of Kirsten Dunst's rack.
> Udderly fantastic.



kristen duntz shows off some good mammeries


----------



## Fish13 (30/6/12)

instead of cleaning the house today i was tearing my hair out today doing my 2006/2007 tax return. ******* things. no idea on how to do it so i did my best. I can't even find out how much tax i was supposed to pay and how much i should get back but damn if i get it back its getting me a braumiester. Or a boat. **** buying a house.

Oh and anyone in WA who wants to avoid a tax agent this is a good example, as this should of been settled 5 years ago and now i have to do it as i should of after the first **** up. I chased them for years to give me the tax quote number so i could jam it up ATO rectum and tear them a new one. Now i can not get hold of this person and it quite possibly cost me $2500 in fines.


----------



## tavas (30/6/12)

fish13 said:


> instead of cleaning the house today i was tearing my hair out today doing my 2006/2007 tax return. ******* things. no idea on how to do it so i did my best. I can't even find out how much tax i was supposed to pay and how much i should get back but damn if i get it back its getting me a braumiester. Or a boat. **** buying a house.
> 
> Oh and anyone in WA who wants to avoid a tax agent this is a good example, as this should of been settled 5 years ago and now i have to do it as i should of after the first **** up. I chased them for years to give me the tax quote number so i could jam it up ATO rectum and tear them a new one. Now i can not get hold of this person and it quite possibly cost me $2500 in fines.



If its just a vanilla tax return, and you don't owe money, then generally they won't fine you.

If you owe them money, the clock starts ticking on interest from the minute you lodge.

I didn't do a tax return for 4 years for a number of reasons. Didn't cost me as they owed me.


----------



## bum (30/6/12)

You're going to gaol, fish.

Prepare your anus.


----------



## Fish13 (1/7/12)

they owe me money. i paid a fair chunk of money that year.


----------



## bum (1/7/12)

That year five years ago when you didn't complete a return?

Your anus.

Prepare it.


----------



## Fish13 (1/7/12)

you get knocked back by the missus bum? try www.cam4.com....


----------



## bum (1/7/12)

You new to the internet, fish? Try www.how-to-take-a-bro-knock.com...


----------



## Clutch (1/7/12)




----------



## Ivan Other One (1/7/12)

The tax man will be rubbing his hands with delight,

Love really hurts without lube,,,,

Edit; spellink


----------



## goomboogo (1/7/12)

Clutch, that shouldn't be funny. But I can't look at it without laughing.


----------



## bum (1/7/12)

I have never been more excited to see a movie in my entire life.


nsfw


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/12)

I didn't put in a tax return for 5 years and endured annual misery and fear whenever that time of the year came around. Eventually I manned up to a tax accountant and got $4500 back minus their fees. It took her 12 minutes to prepare my 5 returns. I bought an electric bike. Woohoo.

Edit: grammar and punctuation


----------



## Fish13 (1/7/12)

bum said:


> You new to the internet, fish? Try www.how-to-take-a-bro-knock.com...



na mate try orsm.net.

cause thats what i am


but just for you i looked at www.lemonparty.org to see what pain i could be in from the tax man.


NSFW those links


----------



## Clutch (1/7/12)

The problem with learning French is, thanks to those dicks from Art vs Science, whenever I hear "parlez vous francais?" I want to punch someone in the face.


----------



## petesbrew (2/7/12)

Thought the beer smell that was coming from the garage was the empty fermenter I still needed to clean after bottling.... then I saw the broken glass on the floor.

RIP one bottle of Altbier. Think I might be careful with the rest of them.


----------



## Dave70 (2/7/12)

I noticed my local ALDI will shortly be purveying alcoholic beverages. 

Should I be be getting excited and stuff?


----------



## bum (2/7/12)

Not really.

Unless you like cheap crap.


----------



## warra48 (2/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> I noticed my local ALDI will shortly be purveying alcoholic beverages.
> 
> Should I be be getting excited and stuff?



Not excited, but please explain "and stuff".


----------



## Malted (2/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> I noticed my local ALDI will shortly be purveying alcoholic beverages.
> 
> Should I be be getting excited and stuff?





warra48 said:


> Not excited, but please explain "and stuff".



I suffer from bladder leakage and anal leakage and sometimes refer to it as "and stuff"? 
Apparently it is quite common for blokes my age and sexual orientation to suffer from bladder leakage if they get overly excited. Piss yourself laughing is apparently true. 

Dave70, to address your question, if you are unsure as to whether you are suffering from Aldi stimulated bladder leakage or anal leakage, ask yourself this "are my pants wet?"


----------



## bum (2/7/12)

Carbon pricing sceptics, put your mind at ease: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-07-02/emer...ipe-out/4105246

Holy crap. That is the most batshit insane thing I have ever seen. Someone just tanked his entire party.


----------



## warra48 (3/7/12)

bum said:


> Carbon pricing sceptics, put your mind at ease: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-07-02/emer...ipe-out/4105246
> 
> Holy crap. That is the most batshit insane thing I have ever seen. Someone just tanked his entire party.



What a douchebag, most pollies of all persuasions are capable of some of the dumbest things ever possible for humans to engage in, but that one is right up there. And to think people actually voted for him?


----------



## jlm (3/7/12)

bum said:


> Carbon pricing sceptics, put your mind at ease: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-07-02/emer...ipe-out/4105246
> 
> Holy crap. That is the most batshit insane thing I have ever seen. Someone just tanked his entire party.



Good day for the journo and his producer though, but yes, that is freakin nuts.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/12)

warra48 said:


> What a douchebag, most pollies of all persuasions are capable of some of the dumbest things ever possible for humans to engage in, but that one is right up there. And to think people actually voted for him?


He was responding to Tony Abbott's claim that Whyalla would be "wiped off the map" by the carbon tax, which is just as ridiculous and doesn't deserve a dignified response. Abbott's been going from town to town for photo oportunities drumming up hysteria and the sad thing is, people are believing it. Case in point is Rowy in the gas v electricity thread. 
http://www.whyallanewsonline.com.au/news/l...ap/2609719.aspx


----------



## warra48 (3/7/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> He was responding to Tony Abbott's claim that Whyalla would be "wiped off the map" by the carbon tax, which is just as ridiculous and doesn't deserve a dignified response. Abbott's been going from town to town for photo oportunities drumming up hysteria and the sad thing is, people are believing it. Case in point is Rowy in the gas v electricity thread.
> http://www.whyallanewsonline.com.au/news/l...ap/2609719.aspx



Tony Abbott is captured by my words "most pollies of all persuasions", as is my local member Rob Oakshite.


----------



## bum (3/7/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> He was responding to Tony Abbott's claim that Whyalla would be "wiped off the map" by the carbon tax, which is just as ridiculous and doesn't deserve a dignified response.


And it certainly didn't get one.

Your broader point is completely correct but this sort behaviour should be entirely unimaginable. I can't think of a single scenario where it might be appropriate for someone to do that at work let alone as an official response to the media by a Parliamentarian on the issue that seems like it is going to determine the outcome of the next election. Perhaps he could get a job at Dracula's.


----------



## Dave70 (3/7/12)

Malted said:


> I suffer from bladder leakage and anal leakage and sometimes refer to it as "and stuff"?
> Apparently it is quite common for blokes my age and sexual orientation to suffer from bladder leakage if they get overly excited. Piss yourself laughing is apparently true.
> 
> Dave70, to address your question, if you are unsure as to whether you are suffering from Aldi stimulated bladder leakage or anal leakage, ask yourself this "are my pants wet?"




'And stuff' was in reference to me pressing my face against the glass and perhaps doing a little dance. I thought that was obvious.


Onto the more taboo issue of bladder and sphincter leakage as I suspect ALDI don't currently stock adult diapers.
Firstly, like erectile dysfunction, there's no shame in admitting you are a sufferer. But there are precautions one may take in order to delay / prevent the onset of these embarrassing maladies. 
As an ardent physical culturalist interested in all things bodily, I suggest you investigate the benefits pelvic floor strengthening. That's right, its not just for women who's vaginas have been ravaged by penis's, speculm's and childbirth. 

For the chaps, I suggest looking into 'kegels' and 'reverse kegels' ( make sure you have a empty bowel for that one..). 
A systematic progressive program centred around these two simple flexation's every other day will ensure you can carry on with your life without smelling like a homeless wino's sleeping bag and alleviate the need to ad lib your way out of social engagements in order to empty the pebbles from your underwear. As if that wasn't enough incentive, you'll also be able ejaculate semen salvo's like the guns of Navarrone with your newly developed PC muscle awesomeness. 

Good luck.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/12)

bum said:


> And it certainly didn't get one.
> 
> Your broader point is completely correct but this sort behaviour should be entirely unimaginable. I can't think of a single scenario where it might be appropriate for someone to do that at work let alone as an official response to the media by a Parliamentarian on the issue that seems like it is going to determine the outcome of the next election. Perhaps he could get a job at Dracula's.


I agree, but the difference is this: with Emerson he was _obviously_ taking the piss, yet when Mr Abbott uses hyperbole people get excited, jump on board and start frothing at the mouth _with_ him. It's obscene.


----------



## bum (3/7/12)

All true.

Unfortunately I had to do my best explain this wilful stupidity demonstrated by the majority of Australian to a friend in Holland last night because she saw the singing and dancing above on free-to-air media and wanted to know wtf?


----------



## bum (3/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> I suspect ALDI don't currently stock adult diapers.


SANA brand incontinence pads.

Perhaps we can all pick some up while grabbing boxes of cola bottles?


----------



## petesbrew (3/7/12)

SWMBO suggests it's a great idea to get the kids a couple of Nerf Tommy guns, then says we should DISCOURAGE them from shooting each other.
How does that work? :blink:


----------



## glenwal (3/7/12)

petesbrew said:


> SWMBO suggests it's a great idea to get the kids a couple of Nerf Tommy guns, then says we should DISCOURAGE them from shooting each other.
> How does that work? :blink:



Get them to team up and shoot SWMBO, she can't really complain about them learning to work together.


----------



## Airgead (3/7/12)

petesbrew said:


> SWMBO suggests it's a great idea to get the kids a couple of Nerf Tommy guns, then says we should DISCOURAGE them from shooting each other.
> How does that work? :blink:



Nerf guns are the best. Who would have thought it would be so much fun shooting your kids repeatedly in the back....

Be warned though. It will develop into an arms race and your house will be filled with larger and larger guns.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Malted (3/7/12)

Malted said:


> I suffer from bladder leakage and anal leakage and sometimes refer to it as "and stuff"?
> Apparently it is quite common for blokes my age and sexual orientation to suffer from bladder leakage if they get overly excited. Piss yourself laughing is apparently true.
> 
> Dave70, to address your question, if you are unsure as to whether you are suffering from Aldi stimulated bladder leakage or anal leakage, ask yourself this "are my pants wet?"


View attachment 55554


I don't care who y'are, I have come out and that gives me the power right there, just need to get my issues under control.

Abusing people is one thing, coming out is another. It was one of you fuckers from Friday night chat that gave me the confidence to come out.

That's a bit naughty you, naughty mods! I like naughty......and goats


----------



## Dave70 (3/7/12)

bum said:


> SANA brand incontinence pads.
> 
> Perhaps we can all pick some up while grabbing boxes of cola bottles?



'Cola'. It just sounds so generic and cheap doesn't it?

And the description 'incontinence pads' could use some euphemistic window dressing in my opinion.

Something like 'Liberty Napkin' or 'Sphagnum extreme' would be far more agreeable.


----------



## glenwal (3/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> 'Cola'. It just sounds so generic and cheap doesn't it?
> 
> And the description 'incontinence pads' could use some euphemistic window dressing in my opinion.
> 
> Something like 'Liberty Napkin' or 'Sphagnum extreme' would be far more agreeable.



Haven't you seen the ads - the term is LBL


----------



## Dave70 (3/7/12)

Glen W said:


> Haven't you seen the ads - the term is LBL




Much nicer. 


*Please note at the bottom (pun very much intended) of the prolapse page there's a link dealing with pelvic floor conditioning as referred to in my previous post.

http://www.poise.com.au/female-incontinence/prolapse/

I do try to be informative even when being facetious.


----------



## Malted (3/7/12)

Malted said:


> That's a bit naughty you, naughty mods! I like naughty......and goats



Threesome's are brilliant. Here's a picture of my partners in crime.


----------



## GuyQLD (3/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> As if that wasn't enough incentive, you'll also be able ejaculate semen salvo's like the guns of Navarrone with your newly developed PC muscle awesomeness.



Wins my quote of the day.


----------



## bum (3/7/12)

Apparently the trains were all fucked up here this morning. I know this because of the incessant bitching on Facebook. Which is fine. I guess. It isn't really fine but it is to be expected.

You should see all the smug fucks who choose to sit in snarly traffic everyday instead of catching the train acting smug as ****, lording over the train catchers. "So glad I don't have to deal with that!" Really, one day is enough for you to put up with that shit? I've sat in city traffic. It is the single greatest inconvenience that exists. You'd have to be _really_ attached to picking your nose whenever you want to think driving to and from the city every day is better than catching the train.


----------



## pk.sax (3/7/12)

bum said:


> Apparently the trains were all fucked up here this morning. I know this because of the incessant bitching on Facebook. Which is fine. I guess. It isn't really fine but it is to be expected.
> 
> You should see all the smug fucks who choose to sit in snarly traffic everyday instead of catching the train acting smug as ****, lording over the train catchers. "So glad I don't have to deal with that!" Really, one day is enough for you to put up with that shit? I've sat in city traffic. It is the single greatest inconvenience that exists. You'd have to be _really_ attached to picking your nose whenever you want to think driving to and from the city every day is better than catching the train.


Motorbikes are the way of the future dude


----------



## petesbrew (4/7/12)

practicalfool said:


> Motorbikes are the way of the future dude


Can't read a novel on a bike safely though.

Love the trains, 45min each way in the morning & arvo for me to read a book, do some sudoku, have a sleep, listen to some tunes.

And the nutters, you gotta love the nutters... especially the ones that emit a piss stench forcefield with a 5metre diameter.


----------



## Clutch (4/7/12)

petesbrew said:


> Can't read a novel on a bike safely though.




No, but if you're a ******* idiot, you can use your mobile phone.


----------



## Cocko (4/7/12)

Clutch said:


> No, but if you're a ******* idiot, you can use your mobile phone.



Luckily, he is decked out in all the best riding gear! :blink:


----------



## seamad (4/7/12)

Darwin award in the making there.



The boatbuilder i employ to help me is also a fireman. He had two callouts last night, the first at one am to a single mother in a rental house.
the crew get there to find the house full of smoke, they find a chair in front of thefireplace with a smoudlering sleeper on it. Apparently it was too big to cut up so she gradually feeds the sleeper into the fire whilst it rests on a chair. She has been doing this for the last three weeks and was suprised it caught fire.
None of the smoke alarms worked, lucky she woke up.


----------



## bum (4/7/12)

That is the most impressive stupidity I have ever heard of. Most people don't have the courage required to be that dimwitted.


----------



## brettprevans (4/7/12)

Ymmv dumplings for dinner From boxhill


----------



## bum (4/7/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> *Ymmv* dumplings for dinner From boxhill


Yeah, you're right. We're having pizza.


----------



## brettprevans (4/7/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ymmv dumplings for dinner From boxhill


Stupid phone. yummmmm.

Xiaolongbao were awsome. 
Big tub (im talking like 500-700ml) of soup. Nice clean broth, glass noodles, 2 bits of fried tofu, greens and some odd meat dumpling thing...$5!
Steamed bbq pork buns were damn nice also esp for $1.40 WA


----------



## petesbrew (4/7/12)

seamad said:


> Darwin award in the making there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic.


----------



## bum (5/7/12)




----------



## drew9242 (5/7/12)

bum said:


> Most people don't have the courage required to be that dimwitted.




Thats great. One of your best bum.


----------



## Cocko (5/7/12)

Parenting 101:


----------



## bignath (5/7/12)

that's bloody brilliant!


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/12)

Nice weekend in Mudgee, packed the car, filled every possible nook & cranny with odd wine bottles. strapped the kids in, locked the cottage, started the car... br..r...r.....r.........r
****, flat battery.
Luckily the dude from the main house gave us a jumpstart, awesome.
Turned on the stereo... "enter pin code" oh FFS.

Honestly, who would want to steal a Hyundai factory stereo?
4 hour drive back to sydney in silence. 
At least I knew where all the car paperwork incl. pin code was when we got home.


----------



## Dave70 (9/7/12)

NICE PLACE TO EAT AND DRINK IN CANBERRA.

Doesn't deserve a thread of its own, only cap lock. 

Stopping overnight with a couple of mates shortly and just looking for somewhere that serves hearty meals and great beers. 
Any recommendations much appreciated.


----------



## Bribie G (10/7/12)

Italy, for heaven's sake, is now the World's biggest producer of Kiwifruit


----------



## Dave70 (11/7/12)

Versace, Ferrari, Ducati, Armani........kiwifruit...

How ignominious.


----------



## Clutch (11/7/12)

From a walk through the Gold Coast, you'd swear that most Versace and Armani was made in China.


----------



## jlm (11/7/12)

Clutch said:


> made in China.


Where the humble kiwifruit hails from I believe.


----------



## Muggus (11/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Italy, for heaven's sake, is now the World's biggest producer of Kiwifruit
> 
> View attachment 55729


Not too surprised to hear that.
Worked in the produce game for a few years and when they werent in season here it was generally Italy they would come from, and that was a few months a year. Failing that it was France of all places!


----------



## Dave70 (11/7/12)

Clutch said:


> From a walk through the Gold Coast, you'd swear that most Versace and Armani was made in China.



Oh yeah, they actually have outlets everywhere you know.
The guy who I bought my ROELX from told me all about it.


----------



## pk.sax (11/7/12)

I invented a new word: cockgrease

It's so new that even the urban dictionary don't know about it yet!


----------



## bum (11/7/12)

I like it. It feels good in the mouth.

I need context though. Give me some examples of usage.


----------



## glenwal (11/7/12)

is that the aftertase you get from eating KFC?


----------



## pk.sax (11/7/12)

Bahahaha. I'll be spending tomorrow figuring out uses for it.


----------



## Dave70 (12/7/12)

practicalfool said:


> Bahahaha. I'll be spending tomorrow figuring out uses for it.



In the literal or figurative sense?


----------



## bum (12/7/12)

ahaha


----------



## WarmBeer (12/7/12)

I once had to brew 5 beers in 4 weeks in preparation for a party, phew.

Talk about fermenting under pressure...


----------



## petesbrew (12/7/12)

Some dude at work keeps emailing and ringing me about something.
Sooooo glad I have a caller id screen.
I'm hoping he'll go away.


----------



## Cocko (12/7/12)

practicalfool said:


> Bahahaha. I'll be spending tomorrow figuring out uses for it.



I like it simply as an abusive term

As in: Hey PF, so you have had a day, what have you come up with, you cock grease?

Or a Teacher on yard duty: "Hey cock grease, pick up that litter or you will get detention!"

And so on...


----------



## petesbrew (12/7/12)

Cocko said:


> I like it simply as an abusive term
> 
> As in: Hey PF, so you have had a day, what have you come up with, you cock grease?
> 
> ...


Or it could be a substitution for rendered duck fat.
Might see it in a cookbook sometime soon: 4tbsp of cockgrease.


----------



## pk.sax (12/7/12)

I think I just found and used the first use for it 

Literal, figurative, spinnative!


----------



## Malted (12/7/12)

practicalfool said:


> I think I just found and used the first use for it
> 
> Literal, figurative, spinnative!



Are you on cockgrease or something?
Lay off the cockgrease, I think you've have had enough.
No more cockgrease for you, you're over the limit.


----------



## bconnery (12/7/12)

Your new word is already a product with its own website. 
That was fast...


----------



## goomboogo (12/7/12)

bconnery said:


> Your new word is already a product with its own website.
> That was fast...



They also have Beaver Cream. Anyone for a bulk buy?


----------



## pk.sax (12/7/12)

No shortage of cockgreasers out there!


----------



## bum (12/7/12)

Never enough Beaver Cream.

Always end up blowing dust eventually.

[EDIT: stupid, drunk fingers]


----------



## manticle (12/7/12)

practicalfool said:


> I invented a new word: cockgrease
> 
> It's so new that even the urban dictionary don't know about it yet!






http://cockgrease.com/
http://www.myspace.com/cockgrease
http://www.pomade-shop.eu/WebRoot/Store18/...ase_T-shirt.jpg


----------



## pk.sax (12/7/12)

For shame, it's even got on MySpace!


----------



## bum (12/7/12)

manticle said:


> http://cockgrease.com/
> http://www.myspace.com/cockgrease
> http://www.pomade-shop.eu/WebRoot/Store18/...ase_T-shirt.jpg


WebRoot!


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/12)

Welcome to the Adelaide Hills this morning


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/12)

It's the best feeling when you get rid of the last bottle of a shit batch.

I drank most of them as a form of self-punishment for making an inferior product.

Got a Boadicea english ale I'm working through now. I'd only give it a 5.5/10 if I were feeling generous.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/7/12)

petesbrew said:


> I drank most of them as a form of self-punishment for making an inferior product.


 :lol: 

I've had two batches recently where that would be just too harsh, even for a self-loather like me. I age them to see what happens, but invariably 'what happens' is they go down the sink or to friends I have who seem to have no taste buds and drink purely for effect.


----------



## Malted (13/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Welcome to the Adelaide Hills this morning



Mick, are you down our way atm???


----------



## bum (13/7/12)

Lecterfan said:


> invariably 'what happens' is they go down the sink or to friends I have who seem to have no taste buds and drink purely for effect.


God bless friends like those. I had one reasonably well made example of a beer that was just too ordinary to drink and I still grimace at the thought of drinking it now. Ended up being one of the most popular with my mates. Lost six packs of the stuff. It was awesome. Thanks, bros!


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/12)

Lecterfan said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've had two batches recently where that would be just too harsh, even for a self-loather like me. I age them to see what happens, but invariably 'what happens' is they go down the sink or to friends I have who seem to have no taste buds and drink purely for effect.


Yeah I HOPE they improve with age. Mostly they don't.
Not to worry.


----------



## Cocko (13/7/12)

One for any model heads!

https://www.youtube.com/embed/ACkmg3Y64_s?rel=0


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/12)

Malted said:


> Mick, are you down our way atm???


Nope, just got the photo out of the paper. Wouldn't mind a trip there in the future.


----------



## warra48 (13/7/12)

Bugger.

Latest batch of AAA has gone down the toot. (sounds of a funeral dirge in the background as it's flushed away).
Had a visitor, who is nameless, but his initials are Aceto Bacter. Not welcome.

Fermenter is in the recycling bin. Couldn't be arsed cleaning and nuking it. 80 batches has seen it do its duty.

Found I have a 30 litre Bunnings waster container, but it is the square shape. Drilled a hole, and have installed a tap. It will have to do for my new fermenter for the time being. 
Can't see the yeasties being upset about having to hunt into the corners for their goodies, rather than going around in circles. If a square fermenter is good enough in Yorkshire, it's good enough in Port Macquarie.


----------



## Malted (13/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Nope, just got the photo out of the paper. Wouldn't mind a trip there in the future.



Yeah saw the paper after I posted that...


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/12)

Charlie Chaplin, hero of the silent movies but what a magnificent speaking voice, (The Great Dictator, 1940)


----------



## Cocko (13/7/12)

Gold.


----------



## pk.sax (13/7/12)

Cunny funt


----------



## Ivan Other One (14/7/12)

Strange how one doesn't feel like getting out of bed to go to work, but on the weekend is up at five thinking about brewing activities.


----------



## GuyQLD (14/7/12)

Having the same problem right now..... Must go visit Ross I think


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/7/12)

There's nothin like having a coffee, browsing ahb, and taking a dump all at the same time. 
Who said men can't multitask?


----------



## manticle (14/7/12)

This is the second time Adriana has sent me this email.

She must really like me.



> BABE... i guess your not getting any of my email huh? ive been
> tryign to email u so many times but this dam laptop is such a piece of
> garbage and keeps freezing.. anyways how u been?
> 
> ...



Please don't share the free chat link. She'd have me in hospital I'm sure. 

Can't wait to chat to her.


----------



## Pennywise (14/7/12)

So whats the password again? lol


----------



## manticle (14/7/12)

[email protected]


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/12)

Top 8 posters at 9:37pm rock.


----------



## Lecterfan (14/7/12)

manticle said:


> This is the second time Adriana has sent me this email.
> 
> She must really like me.
> 
> ...



Maaayte yoor a friggin dog, I'm gonna bash you like the maggot that you are for talking shit about the luv of my life hey...


----------



## bum (14/7/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Top 8 posters at 9:37pm rock.


In your stupid face, Karhunkyski! I made the cut!!!


----------



## manticle (14/7/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Maaayte yoor a friggin dog, I'm gonna bash you like the maggot that you are for talking shit about the luv of my life hey...



Fukd your misses up the poontang wotya gunna do about it poof lol?


----------



## Lecterfan (14/7/12)

manticle said:


> Fukd your misses up the poontang wotya gunna do about it poof lol?



Mayte everywun knows yoor dojo produces the weakest kunz in the western suburbs and that you can't even defend against a basic spinning crescent hammerfist with an intrinsic equi-primordial arm-bar so don't act the full fonzarelli mayte all-ride?


----------



## petesbrew (15/7/12)

I think it's about time we brought back the word "grogan".


----------



## Ivan Other One (15/7/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Mayte everywun knows yoor dojo produces the weakest kunz in the western suburbs and that you can't even defend against a basic spinning crescent hammerfist with an intrinsic equi-primordial arm-bar so don't act the full fonzarelli mayte all-ride?




Power Rangers, eat ya heart out.


----------



## Cocko (15/7/12)

petesbrew said:


> I think it's about time we brought back the word "grogan".



I am on board.


----------



## manticle (15/7/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Mayte everywun knows yoor dojo produces the weakest kunz in the western suburbs and that you can't even defend against a basic spinning crescent hammerfist with an intrinsic equi-primordial arm-bar so don't act the full fonzarelli mayte all-ride?



Your sensay sux dogz ballz lol


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/12)

#*@*%!!!! Fkn keg must be leaking has. 3/4 of a 22kg gas bottle is gone in a matter of a few days. F*CK


----------



## bradsbrew (15/7/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> #*@*%!!!! Fkn keg must be leaking has. 3/4 of a 22kg gas bottle is gone in a matter of a few days. F*CK



On the upside you still have 5.5kg's left which should last you a long time.


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/12)

bradsbrew said:


> On the upside you still have 5.5kg's left which should last you a long time.


ahhh if only. I had 3/4 of a bottle, so it's all gone


----------



## TasChris (15/7/12)

Just had the same problem with my CO2, I have a crappy fitting lid o'ring I need to replace. I knew it was dodgy before I used it too..


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/12)

Just got this SMS

You've Been Selected! To Claim Your Chance At The Prize, Goto http://www.apple.com.au.qhknb.com . You have 24hrs to claim. Reply STOP to OPT-Out. 388473

Yeah sure im really gonna reply.


----------



## petesbrew (16/7/12)

Cocko said:


> I am on board.


Got my 3yo son on board too. I'm a bad father.h34r: but it just sounds funny.


----------



## .DJ. (16/7/12)

GOLD!!!!


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=935152


----------



## WarmBeer (16/7/12)

practicalfool said:


> I invented a new word: cockgrease
> 
> It's so new that even the urban dictionary don't know about it yet!


Fixed that for you.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Cockgrease


----------



## petesbrew (16/7/12)

The shire.
Wow, just wow.


----------



## jyo (16/7/12)

petesbrew said:


> The shire.
> Wow, just wow.



It's all real, you know. It's not scripted at all.


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/12)

.DJ. said:


> GOLD!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=935152




I'm sure he meant to say Switzish. 


I saw a few when we were staying in Interlaken. 
Easy to spot. Tall, blond hair worn in plaits, ABBA t shirt and wearing Omega watches.


----------



## .DJ. (17/7/12)

GLORY GLORY...

Never in doubt.... h34r:


----------



## jlm (17/7/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Cockgrease



Today the OHS officer refered to me as "Turkey Tits". I responded by calling him a "Cockgreaser". Fowl language. Thankyou, thankyou.


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Just got this SMS
> 
> You've Been Selected! To Claim Your Chance At The Prize, Goto http://www.apple.com.au.qhknb.com . You have 24hrs to claim. Reply STOP to OPT-Out. 388473
> 
> Yeah sure im really gonna reply.


You too, hey?
I even got a reminder this arvo that I was running out of time.
Delete.


----------



## bum (18/7/12)

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60245740/#


----------



## pk.sax (18/7/12)

jlm said:


> Today the OHS officer refered to me as "Turkey Tits". I responded by calling him a "Cockgreaser". Fowl language. Thankyou, thankyou.


:lol:


----------



## drew9242 (18/7/12)

^^^^^

Would be interesting to see what it tastes like? Wonder if they sell them in Perth.

Edit: this is in regards to the Ikea beer.


----------



## glenwal (18/7/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Edit: this is in regards to the Ikea beer.



Quoting: Its the difference between tasting Ikea beer, and tasting Cockgrease


----------



## Dave70 (18/7/12)

bum said:


> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60245740/#




And you get this instead of the Allen key.


----------



## bum (18/7/12)

Glen W said:


> Quoting: Its the difference between tasting Ikea beer, and tasting Cockgrease


I am familiar with the word "difference" but I cannot fathom how it might apply to the given context.


----------



## Phoney (18/7/12)

Anyone here watch Breaking Bad?


I just watched Episode 1 of Season 5 and it ROCKS! Bitch.


----------



## glenwal (18/7/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> Anyone here watch Breaking Bad?
> 
> 
> I just watched Episode 1 of Season 5 and it ROCKS! Bitch.




5 bucks says Truman has already created a topic for it


----------



## Cocko (18/7/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> Anyone here watch Breaking Bad?
> 
> 
> I just watched Episode 1 of Season 5 and it ROCKS! Bitch.




I am hanging for it, its back on Foxtel July 29th!! Fark yes! Should be mad yo!




Glen W said:


> 5 bucks says Truman has already created a topic for it



Gold.

Is there a top 20 topic starters? h34r:


----------



## Pennywise (18/7/12)

Awesomw show, I'm half way through season 4. Where are you getting season 5 from? I wasn't aware it was out yet


----------



## warra48 (18/7/12)

I just don't get that constant ribbing of Truman about new topics etc.

Am I missing something? 

Surely, in a forum, it's appropriate to participate to whatever extent floats your boat?


----------



## Cocko (18/7/12)

Pennywise said:


> Awesomw show, I'm half way through season 4. Where are you getting season 5 from? I wasn't aware it was out yet



Its just aired in the states, so maybe contact the people at the internets, ask for torrent, he knows about it


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (18/7/12)

warra48 said:


> Am I missing something?



Probably, given that you're Dutch. h34r: 

I always giggle at the joke....'The little Dutch boy stuck his finger in the dike...so she punched him".  :lol:


----------



## Phoney (18/7/12)

Pennywise said:


> Awesomw show, I'm half way through season 4. Where are you getting season 5 from? I wasn't aware it was out yet



Lucky you, the second half of season 4 is intense!


----------



## bradsbrew (18/7/12)

Takin a day off due to a gastro bug. Went down stairs, hmm I can smell beer and hops, then I find that one of my perlick taps has been bumped back to creamer. Went back up stairs to see if the loaf of bread was cold and it was, sent sms to wife.............who took the bread out of the freezer this morning? And my suspicions were correct and one of the kids has bumped the tap I now have a little creek of 15L of APA running from the beer room to the front of the house.


Yay now I have both forms of the shits and am spewing in two formats.


----------



## glenwal (18/7/12)

warra48 said:


> Am I missing something?



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=66296


----------



## Bizier (18/7/12)

Hop Hog does absolutely nothing for expensive wireless keyboards, just in ase you were thinking of trying I am sure the cans of electrics cleaner stuff would be far more suitable.


----------



## Fents (18/7/12)

brand spanking new XR6 (no turbo  ) to drive around for the week whilst my wifes car is in for repair. im talking flat out brand new, 35kms on the clock. i looked at the Hertz rental lady and said are you sure??

hire cars love high rev's and handbrakes yes? people keep thinking its an undecover cop car you pull up beside / behind them and they slow down so badly.


----------



## Pennywise (18/7/12)

Cocko said:


> Its just aired in the states, so maybe contact the people at the internets, ask for torrent, he knows about it



I know him well, I'll pop by later this arvo and see


----------



## Cocko (18/7/12)

warra48 said:


> I just don't get that constant ribbing of Truman about new topics etc.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Surely, in a forum, it's appropriate to participate to whatever extent floats your boat?



Fair enough.... But FYI

Truman has started 181 topics in about a year - that's a topic every 2 days.... A lot more than most people post...

Just sayin.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/7/12)

That's quite an effort, he should be given an award.


----------



## warra48 (18/7/12)

[quote name='Mike L'Itorus' post='935859' date='Jul 18 2012, 12:11 PM']Probably, given that you're Dutch. h34r: 

I always giggle at the joke....'The little Dutch boy stuck his finger in the dike...so she punched him".  :lol: [/quote]

Yeah, it's an oldie, but a goodie.
Strangely enough, it's a myth, based on a book written by an American writer who never ever visited The Netherlands!


----------



## warra48 (18/7/12)

Cocko said:


> Fair enough.... But FYI
> 
> Truman has started 181 topics in about a year - that's a topic every 2 days.... A lot more than most people post...
> 
> Just sayin.



Fair enough, but what's the problem with that? He's not what you'd call nasty or abusive.

So lots of them may not be strictly brewing related, but that's no crime, and there's a few other brewers whose post count is not exactly heavy with brewing pearls of wisdom or igonorane, as the case may be!


----------



## glenwal (18/7/12)

warra48 said:


> Fair enough, but what's the problem with that? He's not what you'd call nasty or abusive.
> 
> So lots of them may not be strictly brewing related, but that's no crime, and there's a few other brewers whose post count is not exactly heavy with brewing pearls of wisdom or igonorane, as the case may be!



Who said there was a problem with it? Its just funny.


----------



## GuyQLD (18/7/12)

warra48 said:


> Fair enough, but what's the problem with that? He's not what you'd call nasty or abusive.
> 
> So lots of them may not be strictly brewing related, but that's no crime, and there's a few other brewers whose post count is not exactly heavy with brewing pearls of wisdom or igonorane, as the case may be!


 



besides wouldn't be much of a community if every new thread was written by a new member and every subsequent post mentioned the word "search" with a link to a 4 year old thread....


----------



## Cocko (18/7/12)

warra48 said:


> Fair enough, but what's the problem with that? He's not what you'd call nasty or abusive.
> 
> So lots of them may not be strictly brewing related, but that's no crime, and there's a few other brewers whose post count is not exactly heavy with brewing pearls of wisdom or igonorane, as the case may be!



I don't have a problem with it at all... but it does bring some cause for some ribbing, which I think is usually meant in good fun and which he seems to be in jest with...

I am the last person to question OT posting or pointless ramblings, each to their own.

It does however make me scratch my head when users start a thread, this I have seen from Truman before, and the first sentence is along the lines of "I did a search but there are pages of small OT threads on the topic to dig through...." 

A vicious cycle.

Anyway, what the f&ck ever brings a good time and not too much pishabs.


----------



## pk.sax (18/7/12)

Rub some cockgrease on it then.


----------



## Ivan Other One (18/7/12)

[quote name='Mike L'Itorus' date='Jul 18 2012, 12:11 PM' post='935859']

I always giggle at the joke....'The little Dutch boy stuck his finger in the dike...so she punched him".  


This is a true story,


A mate of mine went out with an ex lesbean once, so I said to him 

"You're an enthusiastic Dutch boy arn't ya"
He goes 'What ya mean?"

I said, "Well, I heard that you stuck more than just your finger in a dike"


----------



## warra48 (18/7/12)

Well, if we are all having a laugh, then all is well, I guess.

My last manager, before I retired, batted for the other side. Glad I never had to plug her hole.


----------



## rotten (18/7/12)

Cmon You know you want too Warra :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (18/7/12)

You know what sucks? When your comp entries fall between styles. Damn I hate that.


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (19/7/12)

I notice that Truman is logged in atm...but he's yet to start a new thread called 'Is your girlfriend hotter than mine?'...although he probably wouldn't get too many affirmative posts. There's one wench going straight into the wank-bank.  

Oh, no!....now I have a mental image of Cocko and Jyo double teaming her.....Oh, well. When in Rome......

 

you spin me right round baby, right round, like a record, baby, right round....


----------



## WarmBeer (19/7/12)

Mike L said:


> I can't figure out if you're trying to troll him into a reaction, yet again, or commending him on a life well lived?
> 
> Yawn.


----------



## manticle (19/7/12)

I can now tick 'being hit by a car while riding a bike' off my list of life experiences.

Enjoyable start to the day.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/7/12)

manticle said:


> I can now tick 'being hit by a car while riding a bike' off my list of life experiences.
> 
> Enjoyable start to the day.


Bit of a late bloomer, aren't we? I was 12 when I popped that particular cherry.


----------



## bum (19/7/12)

Same as WarmBeer.

I presume that since you're talking about it here everything is okay?


----------



## Dave70 (19/7/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Bit of a late bloomer, aren't we? I was 12 when I popped that particular cherry.



Rear ended?


----------



## warra48 (19/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> Rear ended?



Let me guess, Father O'Reilly, ie the local Mulla?


----------



## manticle (19/7/12)

bum said:


> Same as WarmBeer.
> 
> I presume that since you're talking about it here everything is okay?



The bicycle is not well and I have a few a few scrapes etc but nothing damaging or permanent. Just watching it come towards you and knowing there's not a thing you can do about it is an experience though. 

Lady responsible has agreed to pay for the bike repairs so really just made for an interesting start to the day.


----------



## Dave70 (20/7/12)

manticle said:


> Just watching it come towards you and knowing there's not a thing you can do about it is an experience though.



Perhaps you should seek some counselling? There may be some subliminal turmoil that's been triggered here.
You know how it goes. You're sitting at you desk one day, then SNAP! Life's fragility and fleetingness hits like an unseen kick to the chest.
Then you stand up, walk out never to return, sell your rig on e-bay and use the cash to embark on a journey of self discovery.

Next thing you know you wake up in a Nepalese village next to a yak and a half eaten bowl of _Dal._

Hey, it could happen.


----------



## glenwal (20/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> Next thing you know you wake up in a Nepalese village next to a yak and a half eaten bowl of _Dal._



Or worse, you could end up down at the bottle shop buying a case of VB


----------



## manticle (20/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> Perhaps you should seek some counselling? There may be some subliminal turmoil that's been triggered here.
> You know how it goes. You're sitting at you desk one day, then SNAP! Life's fragility and fleetingness hits like an unseen kick to the chest.
> Then you stand up, walk out never to return, sell your rig on e-bay and use the cash to embark on a journey of self discovery.
> 
> ...



Or wake up on the sunshine coast with sheryl who is a real darl but won't stop yakking.

Beer was my counsellor and it did a great job.


----------



## bum (20/7/12)

That line didn't fly when I tried it at AA.

Here's to a swift recovery to your bike. Just put the tuffs in the freezer - that should sort it out.


----------



## jlm (20/7/12)

I'm becoming a big fan of not accruing RDO hours and taking the early mark on Friday. It's 4:00, grain milled and HLT filled for tomorrow, chat on the phone to some QLD friends, dishes done and I'm balls deep into a Nogne 100. I see an early night ahead of me.


----------



## Cocko (20/7/12)

bum said:


> That line didn't fly when I tried it at AA.
> 
> ...Just put the tuffs in the freezer...



Absolutely golden.


----------



## bum (20/7/12)

Just had another earthquake in Melbourne.


----------



## manticle (20/7/12)

bum said:


> Here's to a swift recovery to your bike. Just put the tuffs in the freezer - that should sort it out.



Not being a bike nerd, I wasn't sure if you were telling me to harden the **** up so I stuck one arm in the freezer, ate some glass and typed 'tuffs freezer' into google.

I now know more than I did yesterday and my arm is cold.

Bike repaired and paid for (by owner of car, not me), ready for me to collect tomorrow. Happy the man.


----------



## brettprevans (20/7/12)

bum said:


> Just had another earthquake in Melbourne.


Fk u best me by a minute. But then again I took 2moro to search for the earthquake so we are least even ;p


----------



## bum (20/7/12)

No, becase I beat you last time too.

2-0


----------



## bum (20/7/12)

manticle said:


> I wasn't sure if you were telling me to harden the **** up


Nah, getting knocked off one's treadly is not to be sneezed at.


----------



## Lecterfan (20/7/12)

bum said:


> Nah, getting knocked off one's treadly is not to be sneezed at.



Unless it happens in the lounge room watching motivational weight-loss VHS...but even then...


----------



## brettprevans (20/7/12)

bum said:


> No, becase I beat you last time too.
> 
> 2-0


I.searched. come on surely that wins.


----------



## bum (20/7/12)

I can guarantee that no one thinks that counts as much as you do.


----------



## brettprevans (20/7/12)

I know. Fkn loosers.


----------



## jyo (22/7/12)

It seems running a car into someones front living/bedroom is becoming a thrice weekly event in Perth lately. 

How the **** do you drive your car through someone's house? I can understand if the house belongs to someone you don't like and you clearly don't like your car anymore, but this is just really shit house driving we're talking about here.


----------



## Bribie G (22/7/12)

We have come a long way back to the beginning, but at least the colours are better.


----------



## petesbrew (22/7/12)

Had a fantastic Wagyu burger today from Longueville Hotel (Lane Cove).
Beef, Gruyere, Bacon, onion, beetroot, tomato, aioli, served with chips & washed down with a LC Bright Ale.
Typically my son decided to have an "I'm tired and want to go home" meltdown, so there was no lingering to be done.

Still, it was a meal I'd happily go back for.


----------



## bum (22/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> We have come a long way back to the beginning, but at least the colours are better.
> 
> View attachment 55992
> 
> ...


Perhaps you'd prefer 2.0 then?


----------



## Fish13 (22/7/12)

jyo said:


> It seems running a car into someones front living/bedroom is becoming a thrice weekly event in Perth lately.
> 
> How the **** do you drive your car through someone's house? I can understand if the house belongs to someone you don't like and you clearly don't like your car anymore, but this is just really shit house driving we're talking about here.



you get your house remodeled?

My uncle lived in wilson and he had someone drive through his lounge room wall. he lived on a corner block on a roundabout...


----------



## jyo (23/7/12)

fish13 said:


> you get your house remodeled?
> 
> My uncle lived in wilson and he had someone drive through his lounge room wall. he lived on a corner block on a roundabout...




Na, not ours, but it happens all the time around here. I _am_ on a corner block and watched a guy doing a burnout while texting on his phone around my corner a few weeks ago...I was amazed. 






Clearly a highly skilled driver.


----------



## manticle (23/7/12)

jyo said:


> How the **** do you drive your car through someone's house? ............... this is just really *shit house driving* we're talking about here.



Nice pun. Hope you meant it.


----------



## manticle (23/7/12)

Currently trying to do my tax return.

Feels like this every year:


----------



## jyo (23/7/12)

manticle said:


> Nice pun. Hope you meant it.



Isn't a pun what a Kiwi enters into an ATM?


----------



## manticle (23/7/12)

Et's ETM you phulustein.

E for autometuc


----------



## Dave70 (24/7/12)

I nominate Pete Doherty as the next celeb to be carted off in the coroners van (or SUV), depending on the location of his demise.


----------



## bconnery (24/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> I nominate Pete Doherty as the next celeb to be carted off in the coroners van (or SUV), depending on the location of his demise.


Is that a prediction or a request?


----------



## tavas (24/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> We have come a long way back to the beginning, but at least the colours are better.
> 
> View attachment 55992
> 
> ...




Especially seeing as a VHS cost $399


----------



## Dave70 (25/7/12)

bconnery said:


> Is that a prediction or a request?



True, I've never been much of a Babyshambles fancier, which is to say I'd have better luck naming one of Keith Urban's songs, but one has to admire the enterprising spirit of an artist who forms a band to support his drug habit.


----------



## raven19 (25/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> I nominate Pete Doherty as the next celeb to be carted off in the coroners van (or SUV), depending on the location of his demise.



Celebrity death bingo! My mate has this going with a circle of his friends. Each year write down your 10 famous/celebs. Points given on a sliding scale depending on how old/drugged up/etc they are.

He (my mate) is a morbid basterd though!


----------



## Muggus (25/7/12)

Maitland boy come good! Nice work Andy, doing Novacastrians proud!


----------



## pk.sax (26/7/12)

Is it OK for one mod to get their thread locked by another h34r:

Jest me lovely. Irony aye a she doggy


----------



## sponge (27/7/12)

Lets see if the mods start a thread abusing other mods, or for starting threads that get de-railed so quickly.


That may just turn this frown, into an upside down frown...


----------



## raven19 (27/7/12)

I think the (language) thread rans its course and I am happy for it to be left at that.


----------



## bum (27/7/12)

I'm not questioning the action of an admin here - just the terminology used above.

How can it possibly have run its course if it was locked while still active? If it had run its course there would be no need to lock it. Not suggesting Dane didn't have a reason to lock it, of course.


----------



## bum (28/7/12)

Well, that's one FWP solved.


----------



## jlm (28/7/12)

Ha, stool. Must've hurt.


----------



## Ivan Other One (28/7/12)

In the fridge, 1 x keg of a 2can stout, 6 out of 10

1 x keg morgans old, 7 out of 10

1/2 mix each in a glass, 8 out of 10. yummmmm.


----------



## jyo (2/8/12)

With the amount of bogans currently finding new and exciting ways to motorise their bicycles, I reckon we are going to end up with a portable nuclear fusion device soon. 

For real.


----------



## Lecterfan (5/8/12)

No way I could do dry July, but I walked in to JB looking to spend $270 on an ipod classic, walked out with a $12 Zappa cd. Willpower or sheer tight-arsedness?


----------



## brettprevans (5/8/12)

Sipping my 3yr old US barleywine and licking samples.of my filling for the chocolate pumpkin cheesecake im making. U. Not as good as a porter and this filling (had that last time), but it's pretty damn good.


----------



## vic45 (5/8/12)

Lecterfan said:


> sheer tight-arsedness?



Would be my guess.


----------



## jlm (5/8/12)

Lecterfan said:


> No way I could do dry July, but I walked in to JB looking to spend $270 on an ipod classic, walked out with a $12 Zappa cd. Willpower or sheer tight-arsedness?


There's a classic ipod out? Does it have a stylus and turntable to rock your vinyl too? I'd have dug up Captain Beefheart (RIP) though if we're going to dig into 70's weird rock.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/8/12)

I have almost entirely replaced my vinyl on cd now, the exceptions being mainly all the strange hardcore and grind 7"s that accumulated through the years haha.

I have a presentation due this week and I just stumbled on a clip I'm going to use that had me in tears of laughter. The context is explaining how Sartre misappropriated Heidegger's existentialism (deriving 'being and nothingness' from 'being and time') to arrive at his somewhat nihilistic view of the emptiness of being (as a value rather than as a neutral ontology) bla bla bla...it all sparks debates over the experience of being a 'subject' (in the 'I think therefore I am' tradition) in opposition to more contemporary theories around agency etc etc etc etc wank wank wank...but this clip, especially the first two minutes, basically captures mid 20th century French existentialism's take on the experience of being. The endless, paradoxical, futility of being.

http://youtu.be/wGSzqqcl62c

Please enjoy. Be warned, it gets quite dark, but also has moments of profound joy.


----------



## Bribie G (6/8/12)

I will look that up later when I get to the desktop - despite the fact that Heideger was a Nazi Cnut.

Hey in tennis what is the significance of the two marked areas down both sides of the court where the posts are. Are they used for anything?


----------



## sponge (6/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Hey in tennis what is the significance of the two marked areas down both sides of the court where the posts are. Are they used for anything?



Doubles games? Not too sure if I'm thinking of the same bit of the court you are, but the rectangular sections on either side of the tennis court which are 'out of bounds' in singles games, are fair game in doubles.


----------



## Bribie G (6/8/12)

Aha that rings a bell. Doubles are on next after Murray buries the Swiss Wallah.


----------



## punkin (6/8/12)

jlm said:


> There's a classic ipod out? Does it have a stylus and turntable to rock your vinyl too? I'd have dug up Captain Beefheart (RIP) though if we're going to dig into 70's weird rock.



Not King Crimson or Yes?


----------



## WarmBeer (6/8/12)

Severely overlooked, but hell, we just dropped a one-tonne mobile science station on Mars. *On Mars*!

In my opinion, that's awesome.

Edit: Added linky.


----------



## sponge (6/8/12)

punkin said:


> Not King Crimson or Yes?



Here's to hoping...


----------



## thelastspud (6/8/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Severely overlooked, but hell, we just dropped a one-tonne mobile science station on Mars. *On Mars*!
> 
> In my opinion, that's awesome.
> 
> Edit: Added linky.




The thing lands and starts tweeting.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/8/12)

Bradley said:


> The thing lands and starts tweeting.


Bloody Gen-Y. I expect it to update it's Facebook feed next.

"Trip was long and boring. Mars is red. Can't wait for tonight's episode of Jersey Shore. Woooo"


----------



## warra48 (6/8/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Severely overlooked, but hell, we just dropped a one-tonne mobile science station on Mars. *On Mars*!
> 
> In my opinion, that's awesome.
> 
> Edit: Added linky.



Sure is awesome. But also utterly useless to better our lot on earth, surely?
Definitely a big help to assist the underprivileged and starving of the world.
Wonder if conditions are right to grow barley and hops?


----------



## Airgead (6/8/12)

warra48 said:


> Sure is awesome. But also utterly useless to better our lot on earth, surely?
> Definitely a big help to assist the underprivileged and starving of the world.
> Wonder if conditions are right to grow barley and hops?




Come on... the search for stelar mass black holes lead to wifi (http://www.atnf.csiro.au/news/press/wlan_background.html)... who knows what this will bring. Besides - the quest for knowledge and all that. Imagine of Columbus had listened to those who said "round the world is all very well but its not much use for our peasants back home".

Closer to home I'm somewhat cheesed off. Brewed an Octoberfest yesterday. Was carying the full fermenter when I tripped over some crap the kids left lying around. My back went Twang. I had to sleep sitting up because I couldn't lie down.

On the plus side I didn't spill any. Fermenting away. Smells lovely.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (6/8/12)

anyone got a link to a picture of Ross' bar setup. buggered if i can find a picture of it. been searching for 15min and cant it. Ive bloody seen the thing a dozen time and cant think of what threads ive seen it in


----------



## Barley Belly (6/8/12)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=7957


----------



## brettprevans (6/8/12)

Barley Belly said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=7957


thanks. was searching the correct english "ross' bar". Thats not his craftbrewer bar though is it? Ive seen more recent ones with the font flooded


----------



## petesbrew (7/8/12)

Airgead said:


> Come on... the search for stelar mass black holes lead to wifi (http://www.atnf.csiro.au/news/press/wlan_background.html)... who knows what this will bring. Besides - the quest for knowledge and all that. Imagine of Columbus had listened to those who said "round the world is all very well but its not much use for our peasants back home".
> 
> Closer to home I'm somewhat cheesed off. Brewed an Octoberfest yesterday. Was carying the full fermenter when I tripped over some crap the kids left lying around. My back went Twang. I had to sleep sitting up because I couldn't lie down.
> 
> ...


Think it was Sir Francis Drake who sailed round the world. Columbus... didn't he solve murder mysteries?


----------



## warra48 (7/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> thanks. was searching the correct english "ross' bar". Thats not his craftbrewer bar though is it? Ive seen more recent ones with the font flooded



No, it's the bar underneath his house, before he moved into a seperate shop.


----------



## bum (8/8/12)

Bradley said:


> The thing lands and starts tweeting.


https://twitter.com/sarcasticrover


----------



## chunckious (8/8/12)

Soundwave 2013 1st line up announced.
'tallica, Anthax, APC, VOD, Ghost, Kyuss Lives, Tomohawk.
Noice start.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/8/12)

tickets are $190, I blame metallica.


----------



## chunckious (8/8/12)

I blame Campbell. RNA hire fee/Carbon


----------



## sponge (8/8/12)

To each their own, but I was very underwhelmed by the lineup...


EDIT: especially for almost $200 as liam said. Real silly.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/8/12)

there are 2 more lineup announcements to come, last year a bunch of good bands were announced after tickets had already sold out.
but yeah, $190 + booze is a pretty expensive day.


----------



## chunckious (8/8/12)

You thimking of going to Bastardfest Liam.......just across the road from Archive  Hoping for pass-outs to chug some crafties.


----------



## sponge (8/8/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> there are 2 more lineup announcements to come, last year a bunch of good bands were announced after tickets had already sold out.
> but yeah, $190 + booze is a pretty expensive day.



Thats the problem. I don't think Ill fork out the cash for the lineup as it stands, and dont want to be further disappointed by the 2nd and 3rd announcements. Granted, they'll probably get some decent bands for it, but not enough to warrant getting a ticket.

Sideshows are the way to go anyways to see your favourite bands from the lineup. Cheaper, longer sets, and more intimate...


----------



## chunckious (8/8/12)

Or just buy a ticket and if you don't like the final line-up, sell it for a kazzilion dollars.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/8/12)

Chunkious said:


> You thimking of going to Bastardfest Liam.......just across the road from Archive  Hoping for pass-outs to chug some crafties.


actually yeah I'll probably be there, should get a ticket sooner rather than later.


----------



## Muggus (8/8/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> tickets are $190, I blame metallica.


It was $187 before they were announced anyway.

Fantastic value for money if you ask me.
There's at least half a dozen bands i'm looking forward to see on that list that would cost for more than $50 a ticket to see in a sideshow. 
Plus you've got Metallica and APC doing NO sideshows as is....yeah, sold...


----------



## Cocko (8/8/12)

Summit hops.

Out of 10 = 7.13 on their own.

I am sure mixed with some centennial or similar could/would be great...

Not a SMASH hop... I REPEAT - NOT a smash hop

Oh well, now I know.


----------



## sponge (9/8/12)

I found the same with Stella.

Fairly nice hop, but really needs to go with a us/aus/nz fruity hop to help it along.

Just has little hints of mango/passionfruit, but has has an almost spicy styrians flavour and aroma. 

Speaking of which, it could very well go with styrians.


Interestinggg.....



Sponge


----------



## warra48 (9/8/12)

Accidentally dropped my glasses into 35 litres of boiling wort during brewday yesterday.

The lenses survived just fine. The frame now has a distinctly faded boiled out look.

This morning fermentation is sprinting along. Obviously, dropping glasses into the boil is the new yeast kick along.

Hope it doesn't kill me when it comes time to drink the batch.


----------



## Gar (9/8/12)

Brings new meaning to the term Beer Goggles I suppose  

I just sold a Kayak on ebay, had the minimum bid at $150 and $200 for a "buy it now" .... for some reason people have bid it up to $267 :huh: haha

Not complaining h34r:


----------



## WarmBeer (9/8/12)

Gar said:


> I just sold a Kayak on ebay, had the minimum bid at $150 and $200 for a "buy it now" .... for some reason people have bid it up to $267 :huh: haha


People love a bargain. But they love _competition_ even more.


----------



## petesbrew (11/8/12)

2 birthda parties on today, Pirate theme, followed by 80's theme.
Hadn't thought too much about the 80's one, but I'm pinching my kid's pirate patch, dressing in black & going as Snake Plisskin. 
A couple of nerf guns should do the job.
edit: Pissed off that I shaved yesterday


----------



## jyo (12/8/12)

Who is the dumb one in this picture?-

The person trying to find their sunnies asking "Have you seen my sunnies, babe?"

Or the other person saying "Naa, I haven't, sorry". While looking at the other person who has the misplaced glasses on their head?


----------



## warra48 (12/8/12)

jyo said:


> Who is the dumb one in this picture?-
> 
> The person trying to find their sunnies asking "Have you seen my sunnies, babe?"
> 
> Or the other person saying "Naa, I haven't, sorry". While looking at the other person who has the misplaced glasses on their head?



Can't see the sunnies on either person.
Come to think of it, I can't even see the picture.....


----------



## jyo (12/8/12)

warra48 said:


> Can't see the sunnies on either person.
> Come to think of it, I can't even see the picture.....



It made perfect sense last night  :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bribie G (12/8/12)

Wow I've got this brightly coloured envelope arrived from Readers Digest and it states:

Urgent Office Mail
Time Sensitive Documents Enclosed

It bears a triangular stamp "Sweepstakes Committee .... VALID" which has been oversigned by somebody 

It is issued from Ultimo Sydney 2007 and a label states :SPECIFICATIONS: HAND-DELIVER ONLY

Ref. Code: 01


Who dreams up all this pathetic shit?


----------



## manticle (12/8/12)

Bribie you are about to win BIGTIME!!


----------



## petesbrew (12/8/12)

manticle said:


> Bribie you are about to win BIGTIME!!


----------



## Bribie G (13/8/12)

Why doesn't Bear Grylls get a real life?


----------



## Cocko (13/8/12)

Where is Malted?

Cracked a Grogan? Banned by default during the great BA debacle?

Miss that little monkey pic.


----------



## Malted (14/8/12)

Cocko said:


> Where is Malted?
> Cracked a Grogan? Banned by default during the great BA debacle?
> Miss that little monkey pic.



Been out bush for work. No internet access. 
I drove 11,100 kms this time around. 5 weeks straight (ok so 1 week was in the office) with only a 1/2 day off in there and when I got back on Sunday I had to take leave to have Monday and Tuesday off! I miss time off in leiu etc.


----------



## manticle (14/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Why doesn't Bear Grylls get a real life?





because drinking Snail's piss is lucrative?


----------



## petesbrew (14/8/12)

"stuck in traffic. Better drink me own piss"


----------



## Bribie G (14/8/12)

So this is what they spend their oil revenue on. There are whole goats in that dish.


----------



## winkle (14/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Why doesn't Bear Grylls get a real life?



When the Bears' not grillin' he and the family bust into cabins and get on the larikin soup
whos been drinking my beer?


----------



## jlm (15/8/12)

Tour announcements from Turbonegro and Hot Snakes are about the best birthday present a bloke could ask for.......


----------



## bum (17/8/12)

Last year, when I began the IT degree I'm currently doing, I honestly did not expect to be sitting here today writing an assignment crticially comparing Relativistism, Utilitarianism and Deontology.

This morning, when I sat down to start said assignment, I honestly did not expect to be sitting here now complaining that I _hate_ it. Really? 700 word limit? I've barely got room to define them in 700 words, let alone say anything remotely probing about them. This is really frustrating. 

Deontologist say "That thing bad. Do not do. Me no care about context."


----------



## warra48 (17/8/12)

bum said:


> Last year, when I began the IT degree I'm currently doing, I honestly did not expect to be sitting here today writing an assignment crticially comparing Relativistism, Utilitarianism and Deontology.
> 
> This morning, when I sat down to start said assignment, I honestly did not expect to be sitting here now complaining that I _hate_ it. Really? 700 word limit? I've barely got room to define them in 700 words, let alone say anything remotely probing about them. This is really frustrating.
> 
> Deontologist say "That thing bad. Do not do. Me no care about context."



Do what a psychiatry student did at one time, in response to the question: Define confidence.
He wrote only one word: This.


----------



## Clutch (17/8/12)

Soundwave lineup is mildly exciting.


----------



## bum (18/8/12)

Really? I'd maybe leave the house for Slayer and Red Fang.

Maybe.


----------



## jlm (18/8/12)

bum said:


> Really? I'd maybe leave the house for Slayer and Red Fang.
> 
> Maybe.



What about Hot Snakes @ Meridith? There must be a little bit of excitement happening for you there......


----------



## bum (18/8/12)

You have no idea how much hate I have in my heart for all my favourite bands breaking up for 5 years then coming back for the money (without even having the decency to put out any new material).


----------



## Clutch (18/8/12)

Yeah, how dare they reform and give enjoyment to others.
****, I'd prefer it if some bands just came back to do older material.



Just for Bum, because he's a miserable old grump.

The 'Gurge: I Like Their Old Stuff Better Than Their New Stuff.


----------



## jlm (18/8/12)

The fact they haven't recorded anything new does seem a bit lazy considering their pedigree (surely there's no lack of ideas there) but they're an act I think isn't sitting back getting fat on royalties. I won't begrudge them my $. I won't watch a Misfits (well, once after Dez Cadena joined, they were always gonna do six pack after that.....It wasn't worth it) or Dead Kennedys show on principle so know where you're coming from.


----------



## Clutch (18/8/12)

The best thing that ever happened that involved a member of The Misfits?

Glenn Danzig getting KTFO by Danny from NSK.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bvckzMp-bWA


----------



## jlm (18/8/12)

Clutch said:


> The best thing that ever happened that involved a member of The Misfits?
> 
> Glenn Danzig getting KTFO by Danny from NSK.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bvckzMp-bWA


I never get sick of seeing that video. I've always known instinctively not to **** with dudes who are twice my size. Manzig had to learn the hard way.


----------



## bum (18/8/12)

I now present, without comment, a question just posed to me but a Dutch lady from the internet:

"Do you put beer on your fries in Aussie?"


----------



## glenwal (20/8/12)

So, swmbo is (attempting to) making Tacos for dinner

First off, she went to the cupboard to get the taco sauce and I hear a "GOD DAMN IT". Turns out she got salsa instead of sauce (not the 1st time shes done this btw). I don't mind it with salsa, but she refuses to eat it.

Then, she went and got the taco shells out, opens the box and 6 out of 8 are smashed to pieces (way to broken to use). She managed to find a tortilla in the cupbaord aswell, so decided i could have the 2 shells and tortilla for dinner (not really enough - but there isn't anything else in the cupboard).

5 minutes later, the buzzer on the oven goes off. She opens the oven and there are two completely black, burnt to a crisp, taco shells stairing her in the face.


She's currently up at the shops....


----------



## manticle (20/8/12)

Glen W said:


> She's currently up at the shops....



......getting takeaway???


----------



## glenwal (20/8/12)

manticle said:


> ......getting takeaway???



stupidly no - she came back home with another box of shells and another pack of mince to try again.

an then decided she didn't feel like tacos any more, so she didn't have dinner. <_<


----------



## petesbrew (20/8/12)

Glen W said:


> stupidly no - she came back home with another box of shells and another pack of mince to try again.
> 
> an then decided she didn't feel like tacos any more, so she didn't have dinner. <_<



Could've just made nachos.


----------



## Dave70 (20/8/12)

bum said:


> I now present, without comment, a question just posed to me but a Dutch lady from the internet:
> 
> "Do you put beer on your fries in Aussie?"



The Dutch apply mayonnaise to their fries, so they have a pretty freewheeling attitude toward condiments. They really _do_. Not just cos Vincent Vega said it.

Aioli, I could see that. KRAFT, not so much.


----------



## jyo (20/8/12)

Tooth extracted last week and the current pain is indicating the clot has come out. Farkin shoot me now.


----------



## warra48 (21/8/12)

Dave70 said:


> The Dutch apply mayonnaise to their fries, so they have a pretty freewheeling attitude toward condiments. They really _do_. Not just cos Vincent Vega said it.



The Dutch certainly do, and I still do it now, even years after moving from there.
With fish and chips in restaurants & cafes I'll happily dip the chips in the Tartare sauce.

Yummy.


----------



## sponge (21/8/12)

warra48 said:


> The Dutch certainly do, and I still do it now, even years after moving from there.
> With fish and chips in restaurants & cafes I'll happily dip the chips in the Tartare sauce.
> 
> Yummy.



Mayo I haven't had as much success with, but chips in tartare... delicious.


I'll always be a chicken salt man though. Nothing beats the artificial flavourings of something that doesnt taste remotely like chicken...


----------



## Malted (21/8/12)

warra48 said:


> The Dutch certainly do, and I still do it now, even years after moving from there.
> With fish and chips in restaurants & cafes I'll happily dip the chips in the Tartare sauce.
> 
> Yummy.



Curry saus and mayo on the side to dunk your chips in Warra?




http://www.helafood.eu/en/24/kat:33/art:40...tchup-mild.html


----------



## Airgead (21/8/12)

Dave70 said:


> The Dutch apply mayonnaise to their fries, so they have a pretty freewheeling attitude toward condiments. They really _do_. Not just cos Vincent Vega said it.
> 
> Aioli, I could see that. KRAFT, not so much.



A good egg mayonnaise, absolutely. Not that artificial crap you get at the supermarket. That stuff is just nasty. On anything.

But a good egg mayo (throw a bit of mustard in as a special treat), or as you say, aoili. Yum.


----------



## warra48 (21/8/12)

Malted said:


> Curry saus and mayo on the side to dunk your chips in Warra?
> View attachment 56593
> 
> 
> http://www.helafood.eu/en/24/kat:33/art:40...tchup-mild.html



Nice idea, except, personally, for two things:

1. The labal is in German, not Dutch
2. I hate the smell and taste of curry.

However, let me be the last to discourage others from trying whatever combinations pushes their buttons!


----------



## Muggus (21/8/12)

Airgead said:


> A good egg mayonnaise, absolutely. Not that artificial crap you get at the supermarket. That stuff is just nasty. On anything.
> 
> But a good egg mayo (throw a bit of mustard in as a special treat), or as you say, aoili. Yum.


I have just recently discovered the joys of making my own mayo. 
Actually surprised how quick and easy it is to make.
Make it nice and thick and creamy, bit of mustard to cut through...just awesome.
Never buying the store bought stuff ever again! Especially considering how much it costs!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/8/12)

What's ya recipe Muggus?


----------



## Muggus (21/8/12)

Don't really have a set recipe per se, just a basic guideline. Usually play it by ear, but it goes something like this...
2 Egg yolks
Vegetable oil
Vinegar
Mustard
Salt 'n Pepper

- Whisk egg yolks together in a bowl
- Pour in a small bit of oil and whisk together until its incorporated.
- From there you just keep on whisking oil until your happy with the consistency. I like it when it gets to the point where it just clings to the whisk and barely drips at all. It's surprising how much oil they can take.
- From there you can make adjustments: vinegar to cut through the stodginess, mustard for flavour, salt and pepper to taste.

Usually end up with a 250mL tub from that recipe.
Not sure how other oils go. Apparently olive oil does emulsify as well, would taste nicer though.


----------



## Airgead (21/8/12)

Muggus said:


> Don't really have a set recipe per se, just a basic guideline. Usually play it by ear, but it goes something like this...
> 2 Egg yolks
> Vegetable oil
> Vinegar
> ...



My method is much the same except that I use the blender as I'm lazy and can't be arsed whisking. Olive oil emulsifies just fine. I also often use lemon juice instead of vinegar. Takes literally 2 minutes to make in the blender.

From that base recipe, add grlic to get aoili. Add herbs and/or mustard. A dash of Worcestershire sauce, some anchovies and Tabasco makes a very nice Caesar salad dressing (make the mayo a bit thinner). The sky's the limit.

Never buy the supermarket stuff.

Cheers
dave


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/8/12)

Cheers fellas. I know what I'll be having on my chips this weekend.


----------



## Dave70 (21/8/12)

Dunno if anybody here has seen that show, Jimmy's food factory, but there was an episode where he knocked up a batch of 'lite' mayo.

Looking at the ingredients and process, you'd honestly think it was a fcuking piss take.

Come to think of it, true of many a 'lite' version.


----------



## Dave70 (21/8/12)

Muggus said:


> Not sure how other oils go. Apparently olive oil does emulsify as well, would taste nicer though.



I've had a go with olive oil. You need to get a very neutral flavoured one, or for that matter a flavour you enjoy, or that's all you'll taste.


----------



## Malted (21/8/12)

warra48 said:


> Nice idea, except, personally, for two things:
> 
> 1. The labal is in German, not Dutch
> 2. I hate the smell and taste of curry.
> ...



I'd expect that a lot of stuff sold in the Nederlands would be manufactured in Germany.
My Dutch brother in law won't go near a chip without mayo and curry saus. He reckons it is very common for the Dutch folks he knows to do so. 

Fair enough Warra, we'll call this an 'attempted trip down memory lane' FAIL.

Carry on, as you were, before I interupted you.
:lol:


----------



## Dave70 (21/8/12)

Dutch. 
The word itself always conjures up two things for me.

This song.
 

And the fact that a I used to have a Dutch mate with a remarkably large penis. He claimed this was true of most Dutch males.


----------



## manticle (21/8/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Cheers fellas. I know what I'll be having on my chips this weekend.



Adding oil slowly at the start is the key - wait until it emuslifies properly before adding to much or too quickly - a slow steady stream while constantly whisking or blending (can be done in food processor too).

If you add too quickly, the mayo will split. You can fix this by getting another egg yolk and treating your split mix like the oil, adding slowly till emulsification starts. Vinegar and other flavourings to taste but be aware that your acid addition will thin the mayo consistency slightly.

It is basic and dead simple though - always made me wonder how the sickly sweet horrible white additive laden much from the supermarket ever became so popular.


----------



## Malted (21/8/12)

Dave70 said:


> Dutch.
> The word itself always conjures up two things for me.
> 
> This song.
> ...




Oh I see, not the song I thought it would be. I thought it was going to be "Pass the Dutchie" .

I wouldn't know the size of the penis any of my friends has. Horses for courses, just sayin that is not how I roll.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/8/12)

manticle said:


> Adding oil slowly at the start is the key - wait until it emuslifies properly before adding to much or too quickly - a slow steady stream while constantly whisking or blending (can be done in food processor too).


Good to know, cheers. I've successfully made hollandaise sauce a few times so I should be right. 

also:


----------



## Bribie G (21/8/12)

Back in the old UK after numerous pints of real ale, nothing like walking home on a freezing cold night with a bag of hot chips and a polystyrene cup of curry sauce to dip them in, hotter the better.  

Warra when I move down your way I'll have to wean you onto curries, actually there's no such thing as a "curry", it's an English Name that was applied to Indian Subcontinent foods back in the good old days of the Raj and really is like lumping Pork Knuckle, Irish Stew, Boef Bourguignon and liver-bacon-and-onions into the same category by calling them all "meaties" or something ridiculous.

I'm sure there's something on the spectrum I can tempt you with to the dark side. B)


----------



## warra48 (21/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Back in the old UK after numerous pints of real ale, nothing like walking home on a freezing cold night with a bag of hot chips and a polystyrene cup of curry sauce to dip them in, hotter the better.
> 
> Warra when I move down your way I'll have to wean you onto curries, actually there's no such thing as a "curry", it's an English Name that was applied to Indian Subcontinent foods back in the good old days of the Raj and really is like lumping Pork Knuckle, Irish Stew, Boef Bourguignon and liver-bacon-and-onions into the same category by calling them all "meaties" or something ridiculous.
> 
> I'm sure there's something on the spectrum I can tempt you with to the dark side. B)



Mate, others have attempted to educate me, including a dear lady I worked with. She is a solicitor, of Indian background, who emigrated from the UK to Aus. We still catch up and have lunch when I visit Sydney.

The closest I can get to eating anything along those lines are the Thai green curries. I just can't take to Indian style food, other than Butter Chicken.
I'm not a fussy food eater, and I really am quite adventurous, and don't mind hot food, but there are just some things which don't do it for me. Each to their own!

As for that youtube of the fat Dutch kid singing, makes me ashamed to own up to my Dutch origin. That young little bastard will grow up to be a really obese fat and ugly old bastard!


----------



## Dave70 (21/8/12)

Malted said:


> Oh I see, not the song I thought it would be. I thought it was going to be "Pass the Dutchie" .




That would be to much of a double entendre.


----------



## jlm (21/8/12)

On herbs in home made mayo......Dill. Shit hot.


----------



## Clutch (21/8/12)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/nellie-...s-stacking-cups


Cup stacking otter.

Check the look it gives the handler when she gives it the cups unstacked.


----------



## Bribie G (22/8/12)




----------



## warra48 (22/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 56611



And the cat's thinking: I'm afraid, I'm very afraid....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/8/12)

Either that, or: "try that again and I'll rip your fecking eyes out"


----------



## bum (22/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 56611


http://dogshaming.tumblr.com/


----------



## WarmBeer (23/8/12)

bum said:


> http://dogshaming.tumblr.com/


----------



## Malted (23/8/12)




----------



## pk.sax (23/8/12)

Malted said:


> View attachment 56642


bahahahaha


----------



## jlm (23/8/12)

Sums up cats.

from a dog persons perspective.


----------



## bum (23/8/12)

I suspect cat people wouldn't really disagree with it either.


----------



## Cocko (23/8/12)

Cats eat people.

Dogs kill people.

Either are rad.


----------



## bum (23/8/12)

jlm said:


> Sums up cats.
> 
> from a dog persons perspective.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/8/12)

cat tent


----------



## bum (23/8/12)

So am I the only one who noticed the complete drop off in posts from many "regulars" from late July?

Was it the "less swearing" thing or the fake troll account thing?

Or was it me, yet again?

[EDIT: sentences are good]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/8/12)

Carbon tax.


----------



## Cocko (23/8/12)

bum said:


> So am I the only one who noticed the complete drop off in posts from many "regulars" from late July?
> 
> Was it the "less swearing" thing or the fake troll account thing?
> 
> ...



Reason, **** me,it is understandable.

And... the hom thing.

B)


----------



## Northside Novice (23/8/12)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> cat tent


 seaside cat tent


----------



## Bizier (24/8/12)

bum said:


> Or was it me, yet again?


Just because you're paranoid does not mean that they're not out to get you.


----------



## Ivan Other One (24/8/12)

northside novice said:


> seaside cat tent




Love it, Have a couple of these,
I Also would be willing to baby sit up to four cats at no cost this coming holiday season.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/8/12)

I know cats normally dont like water, but I am sure they will get used to it.


----------



## bum (24/8/12)

Bizier said:


> Just because you're paranoid does not mean that they're not out to get you.


I'm referring to the fact that I have been _named_ (several times) as the reason of sook exoduses (exodae? exodis?) in the past. You can search for them if you're unimaginably bored or wish to be so.

Not serious in the suggestion it was me though. Been a fairly long time since I've had a good barney here. Life is dull.


----------



## pk.sax (24/8/12)

Look, if there isn't a Barney you can have Bo or a Dick! No?


----------



## Ivan Other One (24/8/12)

TFIF,, so we are just sittin' back,,, havin' another one :beer:


----------



## Cocko (24/8/12)

Ahh... that moment when you are reading a thread and find a post of your own, you cannot remember posting...

Usually check my own 'recent posts' most mornings, cringing...

h34r:


----------



## Clutch (24/8/12)

Rode past my local Midas this afternoon and saw a circle of mechanics in the parking lot, beers in hand, playing hacky sack.

Fuckin' love Fridays.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/8/12)

Aero Pilates is better Saturday morning viewing than Rage.


----------



## Bribie G (25/8/12)

Phyllis Diller, , is dead at 95.


----------



## Lecterfan (25/8/12)

bum said:


> Been a fairly long time since I've had a good barney here. Life is dull.



**** me sideways, the soup ingredients comment made me laugh though. **** malting, who needs that in the brewing process?

As I have no time at the moment and have done a FWK and bought a can of extract recently (while the 50+ kgs of MO, GP and Wey Pils SCREAM at me each time I walk past them) I've been visiting the other forums to see what the hep cats are doing nowadays. Awesome stuff...THAT is where it is all happening. I honestly don't want to sound condescending as that was me for 5 years (and only a few years ago)... but some of the in depth discussions are fantastic(ally entertaining).

Edit: onto my third of Taschris' most recent parcel to me...his mild is one of the best homebrews I've tasted. The aroma reminds me of London Pride, it is quite dark but no obvious roast taste, I'm assuming the yeast is 1968. Through a hand pump this would be to-*******-die-for. The carbonation is spot on (not easy given the transit and CPBF into PET etc).

I'm not one to gush about other people's beers, but kudos chief, ******* lovely. I would pay $7 a pint for this beer without flinching. I sit this next to vic45s robust porter, Billygoat's %5.6 ESB from a while ago and Kleiny's american wheat for a quality beer. Wish I had more of it.


----------



## bum (25/8/12)

Lecterfan said:


> **** malting, who needs that in the brewing process?


Where did he say he was making beer out of it?!?!? He's only using it as an ingredient in the beer he's making. You'd have to be impenetrably dense not to be able to see the distinction.


----------



## bum (26/8/12)

Arguing on the internet about who would win in a fight between Batman and Wolverine at nearly two in the morning?

Yeah, it is probably time to consider going to bed.


----------



## pk.sax (26/8/12)

Batman. Defo batman. Car, motorbike within car, big cave, tons of cash. He could afford the adamantium to melt wolverine down.

Ffs!


----------



## WarmBeer (26/8/12)

practicalfool said:


> Batman. Defo batman. Car, motorbike within car, big cave, tons of cash. He could afford the adamantium to melt wolverine down.
> 
> Ffs!


----------



## bum (26/8/12)

Hulk once tore Wolverine apart at the waste and threw the leg half to the top of a mountain. He crawled to the top on his hands and just reattached his legs.

What do you think Batman and his non-lethal take-downs can do to him?

Forget the healing factor for a minute, Wolverine has over a century of combat experience, is both a samurai AND a ninja. Batman couldn't touch him even in a fair fight - which Wolverine wouldn't be seen dead in but that is beside the point.

Batman could beat him at a game of chess.


----------



## pk.sax (26/8/12)

Aha, but a game of chess it is. Batman would lure wolverine into a destruction chamber where he gets trapped and drowned in liquid adamantium, permanently destroying him like he did to that chick in the movie.

Advantage to the man with wings and a chequebook mate.


----------



## bum (26/8/12)

Dude. I said "waste" instead of "waist". Don't listen to me. Apparently I'm a MORON.

But you need to start listening again now because Batman couldn't to that because it would KILL him. Batman doesn't do that shit.


----------



## pk.sax (26/8/12)

I choose to ignore your spelling like batman chooses to spare wolverine 

Truce.


----------



## leiothrix (26/8/12)

Batman would win -- mostly because he is wealthy enough to pay a whole bloody army to take Wolverine down.


----------



## jlm (26/8/12)

Hopefully this will spawn a thread of its own, while I have little idea of the intricacies of the batman/wolverine debate, it would make for good drunken posting, then morning reading for myself. 

Anyway, My dream of a TRBNGR/Hot Snakes gig is over. Both are playing the same night in the same city on each of their side shows. I choose Turbo. Melbourne, I'll see you in December. Allah willing, there'll be a shithot lineup at the Taphouse for my saturday recovery.


----------



## pk.sax (26/8/12)

Truman will make that thread, just wait...

PS: Inshashaitan


----------



## bum (26/8/12)

leiothrix said:


> Batman would win -- mostly because he is wealthy enough to pay a whole bloody army to take Wolverine down.


If Batman got an army to take down Wolverine he would order them not to kill him. Wolverine would go through an army easier than he might Batman on his own.


----------



## leiothrix (26/8/12)

I think Batman would be like America. 

'We' don't torture people because that is morally reprehensible. If on the other hand they 'happen' to turn up in Egypt and be tortured, that's not really our fault is it?

And it won't take too many .50 BMG rounds to take Wolverine (or anyone else for that matter) out. Maybe afterwards pick up the pieces and incinerate them and fix the ashes in concrete or something, but that's not really a problem.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/8/12)

I have what may be considered a humble but awesome collection of 'back in the day' shit ranging from first prints in the 60's to the late 80's. I gave up on comics around the time I discovered porn and masturbation. But I have the original Frank Miller Dark Knights and all the original issues of every Wolverine series they launched in the mid 80s (including graphic novels).

This argument is even more redundant than the hulk vs superman debacle. He is 'superman' so that gives him an infinite capability compared to the whole 'the angrier I get' business, which is still finite.

Wolverine would be half drunk (and yes, it is well recorded that excessive consumption vs his healing 'powers' can get him tipsy, often happens in Chris Claremont specials) and onto his third stogie before Alfred even shed a ******* tear. Debating otherwise is futile...'he would hire an army' and such is beyond the scope and purpose of the debate...that's like saying that Tony Abbott will be ruler of the known galaxy _once he enlists the power of the interstellar Globulons from Region 9_ or some shit...

Unfortunately Marvel in print and film form have rarely allowed the excessively lethal nature of Wolverine to be unleashed...but if you check Meltdown series or the main GN from the Japanese era (the whole ninja reference earlier) etc etc...

Let's not allow Christian Bale and Hugh Jackman to muddy the waters here (although Hugh would sing and dance the ******* pants off Bale no doubt).

This is in no way an attack on those who enjoy Batman in whatever shape, but if the universes ever collided and merged then there would be a lot of dead DC characters.

What a pleasant distraction from reality this has been.


----------



## WarmBeer (26/8/12)

I refer again to my conclusive argument in post #7869. Batman would win.

Wolvie would get more ass, though.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/8/12)

Sorry, only arguments based on the original texts are accepted. The arguments don't necessarily need to be secular, but certainly not from the speculative simulacrum.

All due respect, based on the parameters of these types of arguments, your conclusion is as flawed as it was on 'The Final Frontier'.


----------



## WarmBeer (26/8/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Sorry, only arguments based on the original texts are accepted. The arguments don't necessarily need to be secular, but certainly not from the speculative simulacrum.
> 
> All due respect, based on the parameters of these types of arguments, your conclusion is as flawed as it was on 'The Final Frontier'.


The one argument I wouldn't expect from your good self would be the dredging up of old posts.

We all remember our first, don't we?


----------



## Lecterfan (26/8/12)

Haha, I still like (and stand by) that post, it was my bitch-ass-new-to-the-internet response(s) to subsequent replies that was the (embarrassing) problem...

...plus I am not using the 'previous-post' reference as an argument towards the current (ad hominem much mon frere?), merely making an analogue in reference to the judgement made in the previous post plus in post #7869.

The proposition which has all propositions as its referent cannot include itself...


edit - does this response also indicate that you now agree that your judgement on 'The Final Frontier' was questionable? To some degree it actually does...if, by your argument, there is something wrong with my post then by the same logic you have to agree that TFF is NOT the best of the recent IM releases. Hahahaha we'll have to make this conversation PM-based now methinks....

edit - I typed a clever addendum but I can't be fucked re-doing it...whatever... if you want to play with linguistics and logical arguments etc then lets PM haha (so I can deal with it sober)


----------



## Ivan Other One (27/8/12)

bum said:


> Arguing on the internet about who would win in a fight between Batman and Wolverine at nearly two in the morning?



Yeah yeah, blah blah blah, Holdens are better than Fords too...


----------



## bum (27/8/12)

How dare you compare Batman and Wolverine to such pedestrian cultural artefacts?!


----------



## Airgead (27/8/12)

Ivan Other One said:


> Yeah yeah, blah blah blah, Holdens are better than Fords too...




Come on folks... lets get serious... Enterprise vs Death Star. Let the battle commence.


----------



## TasChris (27/8/12)

Stop crapping on Lecterfan about Wolverine, Batman and The Final Frontier.. get back to the important subject of my Mild and how good it is!!

Cheers
Taschris


----------



## bum (27/8/12)

Airgead said:


> Come on folks... lets get serious... Enterprise vs Death Star. Let the battle commence.


Well, it depends entirely on the frame of reference used. If you're talking pure destructive power then it is going to be the Death Star but you're talking about which looks like a dinner plate with a few dildos bolted on then the Enterprise is way out in front.


----------



## Airgead (27/8/12)

bum said:


> Well, it depends entirely on the frame of reference used. If you're talking pure destructive power then it is going to be the Death Star but you're talking about which looks like a dinner plate with a few dildos bolted on then the Enterprise is way out in front.



And Kirk slept with far more hot alien chicks than Vader (though Padme was pretty cute). As did Riker if we are going to go all next gen.

The Enterprise may have been able to cook a whole planet its just that they weren't allowed to cos of that Prime Directive shit.


----------



## petesbrew (27/8/12)

Let's bring it back to reality for a bit.

Gorilla and a Polar bear


----------



## bum (27/8/12)

Let's up the ante - Gorilla MMA versus Bundy Bear.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/8/12)

depends if the Bundy Bear is an actual Polar Bear or a drunk dude in a furry suit.


----------



## bum (27/8/12)

If he's full of Bundy there's essentially no difference.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/8/12)

Polar bears are bloody huge though.


----------



## Malted (27/8/12)

Qld fighting juice seems to make those who consume it seperate themselves from reality. Particulalry in regards to aspects such as their physical size versus the physical size and potential physcial cababilities of their intended opponent.

Edit: so a small man in a big polar bear suit, so long as the little man is drunk on Bundy rum, is essentially a big polar bear (in his mind at least) and will behave like one until it is proven otherwise by a larger physical force. It is likely that even then he will not concede defeat.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/8/12)

Why is there a (such prolific) WPMO thread, and no corresponding WIRL (What I Really Like) thread about AHB?

I know hater's gotta hate, but hey, lover's gotta love...


----------



## bum (27/8/12)

You gotta realise, of course, that WPMO is only approximately 10% about AHB. It is mostly people complaining about Mondays and shit.

WIRL would be a shorter thread than BBPS (Bring Back Pork Spin).


----------



## sponge (27/8/12)

Panda bear would win. It would out-laze the polar bear and gorilla, and be enjoying life too much to care.

Then would bamboo kung fu their ass if they got close...


----------



## WarmBeer (27/8/12)




----------



## Malted (27/8/12)

sponge said:


> Panda bear would win. It would out-laze the polar bear and gorilla, and be enjoying life too much to care.
> 
> Then would bamboo kung fu their ass if they got close...



Nah, they just stay lazy. Wang Wang at Adelaide can't even manage a root when his missus is up for it for only several days a year. You'd think he would be like a black and white Santa (only comes once a year) but no he is just like a black and white bean bag. Kung Fu? Nah but I reckon the panda could probably release some uber nasty farts though.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/8/12)

Malted said:


> Nah, they just stay lazy. Wang Wang at Adelaide can't even manage a root when his missus is up for it for only several days a year.


Today, I learnt: My wife may just be a panda...


----------



## Malted (27/8/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Today, I learnt: My wife may just be a panda...



She release uber nasty farts too huh?


----------



## Clutch (28/8/12)

http://vimeo.com/46021828

No posing with guns, no blaming results on Twitter, no attention-whoring.


----------



## Ivan Other One (28/8/12)

I owe, I owe.

So off to work I go,,,


----------



## petesbrew (28/8/12)

Ran up the arse of another car this morning.
You know that moment as your car is skidding to a stop, the tyre smoke is drifting past your window, and you think "nope, I'm not going to pull up in time". THUD!

Luckily it was just bumper damage, and the other bloke's car is almost as shitty as my car. Exchanged details but he wasn't fussed, just happy his boot was functional.
My son was in the back wondering what was going on.


----------



## drew9242 (28/8/12)

petesbrew said:


> Ran up the arse of another car this morning.
> You know that moment as your car is skidding to a stop, the tyre smoke is drifting past your window, and you think "nope, I'm not going to pull up in time". THUD!
> 
> Luckily it was just bumper damage, and the other bloke's car is almost as shitty as my car. Exchanged details but he wasn't fussed, just happy his boot was functional.
> My son was in the back wondering what was going on.



I get that feeling on the highway and a roo jumps in front of you. Jamb on the brakes and brace yourself for the hit. Sometimes you get lucky and the roo hops on by. But yes not the greatest feeling.


----------



## petesbrew (28/8/12)

PS. So glad I don't have an airbag. 
The grill is cracked. meh. bumper is hanging off a tiny bit on the side. meh.
Better check the radiator this arvo.


----------



## sponge (28/8/12)

I still have a cracked side mirror from about 5 years ago when I parked my car overnight and had another car hit it on the way past (it was bent towards the front of the car, so assumed it was hit by a car on its way past).

Probably been pulled over around 4 times by cops for RBT's and once for speeding, and each time they say I'll have to get it fixed or else ill be getting a ticket next time...

At least it keeps passing rego ^_^


----------



## manticle (29/8/12)

Just found this website: https://www.forms-compassion.com/sponsor-a-...?referer=126817

Using charity and poverty to prosetylise seems to me to be entirely exploitative

Manipulative pricks.


----------



## bum (29/8/12)

http://vimeo.com/terrycrews/musclemusic


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/12)




----------



## Dave70 (29/8/12)

manticle said:


> Just found this website: https://www.forms-compassion.com/sponsor-a-...?referer=126817
> 
> Using charity and poverty to prosetylise seems to me to be entirely exploitative
> 
> Manipulative pricks.




Give em a break. They're probably just trying to make a mends for inflicting Catholicism, disease, slavery and genocide on the indigenous 'savages' back in the 1500's.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/8/12)

Christ Centered. Our ministry gives every child in our program the opportunity to hear about Jesus Christ. Our church partners report that last year alone, more than 146,000 children committed to Christ because of our Child Sponsorship Program.


----------



## bum (29/8/12)

Who else is trying to help them?

It's not like they're in it for the Sunday donations from a new flock...


----------



## Dave70 (29/8/12)

No problem at at with religious charities feeding the kiddies, so long as their bookkeeping is transparent and the cash is going towards actually helping the needy rather than a recruitment drive.

It's a demonstrable fact that religion of _any_ stripe is something we could do with less of, not more.


----------



## petesbrew (30/8/12)

petesbrew said:


> Ran up the arse of another car this morning.
> You know that moment as your car is skidding to a stop, the tyre smoke is drifting past your window, and you think "nope, I'm not going to pull up in time". THUD!
> 
> Luckily it was just bumper damage, and the other bloke's car is almost as shitty as my car. Exchanged details but he wasn't fussed, just happy his boot was functional.
> My son was in the back wondering what was going on.


Little update.
Picked up my son from daycare that arvo - a plastic bag tied to the side of his backpack with wet undies & pants.
SWMBO gets home later, sees the bag and asks him "did you have an accident today?"
He points at me and replies "NO DADDY DID!"

Pissed ourselves laughing.


----------



## bum (30/8/12)

Ahaha.


----------



## Pennywise (30/8/12)

lol, sometimes they just make it all ok hey. My young bloke has been telling all the tachers at childcare I'm a naughty boy :huh:


----------



## Malted (30/8/12)

Pennywise said:


> lol, sometimes they just make it all ok hey. My young bloke has been telling all the tachers at childcare I'm a naughty boy :huh:




Childcare - teachers? WTF? I thought the place would be full of kid wranglers and nappy changers. 
"This is how we don't shit our pants, shit out pants, shit our pants, this is how we don't shit our pants, all, day, long. Come on, sing with me! This is how..." 
Erm that aside, why are you a naughty boy?


----------



## manticle (30/8/12)

Dave70 said:


> .... so long as their bookkeeping is transparent and the cash is going towards actually helping the needy rather than a recruitment drive.





It's not religious charities per se I have a problem with, it's statements like this


> Most important, your sponsored child will hear about Jesus Christ and be encouraged to develop a lifelong relationship with God


.


So unfortunately it looks very much like a chunk of the funds is directly for a recruitment drive.

@bum: As for who else is trying to help them, I would suggest non-religious affilated charities such as medecins sans frontieres would be one. As stated though it's not the fact they are religious affiliated so much as their mission statement is more about saving souls than saving lives.


----------



## bum (30/8/12)

Which is exactly what _every_ Christian should be concerned about, of course. I'm not entirely for cultural imperialism of any description but nor am I into the idea of getting up people for being one of the very few who actually live in accordance with what their chosen god asks of them. Whether that request is reasonable or not - you'll have to take that up with the big guy.

I don't think MDS does a great deal in the way of feeding poor kids, etc. Aren't they more about emergency care in times of crisis? Obviously famine isn't great but they seem more attracted to conflict, etc. Very important organisation doing very important work but I'm not sure the comparison is appropriate.


----------



## bum (30/8/12)

Jealous of that guy who corrected Obama's grammar on the Reddit AMA.


----------



## Bribie G (30/8/12)

Over the years I have had truly excellent, polite and efficient service from Centrelink on the occasions I have required them. Medicare has been swift, courteous and accurate. My bank, whom I have been with since 1980 have been no trouble at all- never a moment's drama despite my whinges about banks charges over the years, but they have come down remarkably over the last few years.

Locally my Go Card for public transport has been hassle free - on the one occasion they misread my card and "fined" me $10 this was quickly refunded. The trains I use run on time 98% of the time and I find them dead reliable if I am committed to being at a certain place at a certain time. On my visits to Sydney I never fail to be impressed by the efficiency and timeliness of that excellent public transport system enjoyed by NSW.

Telstra has been exemplary - smooth seamless service with never an internet problem and during the floods whilst there was some disruption they answered my queries instantly and gave me updates on when landline problems would be fixed. 

Foxtel have been terriffic. 110% happy - trustworthy and polite at their Australian call centre. 

Currently I'm also with Vodafone with my new Galaxy and coverage is just fine and billing as advertised when I joined up. 

My very few dealings with the police have been courteous and decent.

I have never been mugged or assaulted. I have never been burgled but my car was once stolen from outside the house in Caboolture by drug runners (it transpired) and to erase their forensic evidence they cleaned it and detailed it perfectly, ran it through a car wash and left it in a street in Wynnum with a full tank. It looked so good I had to blink twice to recognise it. 


I'm beginning to think something is seriously wrong with my life :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## bum (30/8/12)

bum said:


> MDS


Urgh. Was umming and ahhing between MSF and DWB.

Pistol Patch has been gone for some time. Why can't we edit our posts after more than 30 seconds later?


----------



## manticle (30/8/12)

bum said:


> Which is exactly what _every_ Christian should be concerned about, of course. I'm not entirely for cultural imperialism of any description but nor am I into the idea of getting up people for being one of the very few who actually live in accordance with what their chosen god asks of them. Whether that request is reasonable or not - you'll have to take that up with the big guy.
> 
> I don't think MDS does a great deal in the way of feeding poor kids, etc. Aren't they more about emergency care in times of crisis? Obviously famine isn't great but they seem more attracted to conflict, etc. Very important organisation doing very important work but I'm not sure the comparison is appropriate.




MSF are predominantly about delivering healthcare and humanitarian assistance (whatever that may entail) and yes they do work in areas of crisis. My comparison was more in response to the question 'who else is helping them' which is pretty open. MSF was merely a suggestion, mainly because they are a charity I respect and support. The one I linked to is most certainly not the only charity aiding children in impoverished areas. 

I'm not sure every Christian should be more concerned with saving souls than with saving lives. To me, it's incredibly exploitative and differs very little from someone with an economic or nation building agenda exploiting those with nothing. I'd have to look through a bible again but prosetylisation does not seem to be a major tenet of what Big Beardy asks of his general sheep. Certainly doesn't exist in the Ten commandments. Instructions seem to push behaving oneself here, not being a righteous hypocrite, helping others and later - having faith in a dead lamb that came back to life. Weird stuff philosophically and logically a lot of it is to me* but the preachy part seems to be based mainly around some of the key figures, rather than something G and J want everyone to do.

I am in no way suggesting that all religious based charities are like that -although many possibly are - just that website was so unashamedly blatant. To this atheist it seems more opportunistic than anything else. Intention for good deeds in Christian scriptures is as important (or more so) than the dees themselves, at least in some passages. Good samaritan for example, just helps someone because they need it, not to get them onside with God.

*Yes I am Yoda


----------



## bum (30/8/12)

To the best of my knowledge, these sponsorship programs (manipulative as they all are) are pretty much only run by Christian groups. These seem to be the most visible forms of aid work that remain in areas once the critical stuff is "over".

The texts of the religions we're primarily concerned with here are very, very clear on the future prospects of a soul that hasn't accepted The Word. Any Christian worth his salt should be concerned about others in this regard.

Obviously, I don't suggest that tying that up with some more immediate form of assistance is entirely ethically responsible (but let's be honest, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be refusing aid to individuals who aren't interested in hearing what they have to say). The spreading of god's message is entirely in line with scripture's word and intent.


----------



## manticle (30/8/12)

Unicef, Oxfam, international humanity foundation and plan USA are all non religious affiliated groups that work with kids. Plan USA and IHF certainly use the sponsorship method, not sure about the other two. There are of course, many other organisations providing very important aid and relief and the child sponsorship model is simply one way of marketing charity (I'm not arguing that it doesn't need to be marketed or that the marketing itself is unsound or a bad idea).

Actually the religious texts aren't particularly clear about much at all, considering the different, ancient languages they were written in and the amazing amounts of ambiguity contained within which is exactly what has led to so much conflict between the three main surviving monotheistic abrahamic religions and the multitudinous offshoots of each within.

It's a huge area of discussion - both political and philosphophical that I'm probably not 100% keen on getting involved in here (I know that's a cop out but you get that) but I think the importance of preaching and saving souls within Christianity is a little like the popular Christian viewpoint on homosexuality - there's actually very little explicit text within the scriptures themselves to support the idea.


----------



## bum (30/8/12)

manticle said:


> but I think the importance of preaching and saving souls within Christianity is a little like the popular Christian viewpoint on homosexuality


I concur whole-heartedly.

*Matthew 28:18-20*
Then Jesus came to them and said, "All authority in heaven and on earth has been given to me. Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, and teaching them to obey everything I have commanded you. And surely I am with you always, to the very end of the age."

*Romans 10:10-17*
For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved. For the Scripture says, “Everyone who believes in him will not be put to shame.” For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek; for the same Lord is Lord of all, bestowing his riches on all who call on him. For “everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.” How then will they call on him in whom they have not believed? And how are they to believe in him of whom they have never heard? And how are they to hear without someone preaching?
*
Mark 16:15-16*
And he said to them, “Go into all the world and proclaim the gospel to the whole creation. Whoever believes and is baptized will be saved, but whoever does not believe will be condemned."

*Leviticus 20:13*_
_If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.

It is true that there are far less references explicitly against homosexuality than people would imagine but it is a HUGE mistake to try to pretend that means Christianity might be down with a little man-on-man action. Homosexuality occurs out of wedlock - a great many "sins" are lumped together in this way and not mentioned explicitly. The big man, if his biographers are to be believed, is most definitely against same-sex unions.


----------



## pk.sax (30/8/12)

Are I doomed then?


----------



## glenwal (30/8/12)

practicalfool said:


> Are I doomed then?







bum said:


> *Romans 10:10-17*
> For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved. For the Scripture says, "*Everyone who believes in him will not be put to shame*." For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek; for the same Lord is Lord of all, bestowing his riches on all who call on him. For "*everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved*." How then will they call on him in whom they have not believed? And how are they to believe in him of whom they have never heard? And how are they to hear without someone preaching?
> *
> Mark 16:15-16*
> And he said to them, "Go into all the world and proclaim the gospel to the whole creation. *Whoever believes and is baptized will be saved*, but whoever does not believe will be condemned."




As long as you believe then you're fine.


----------



## warra48 (30/8/12)

bum said:


> *Leviticus 20:13*_
> _If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
> 
> It is true that there are far less references explicitly against homosexuality than people would imagine but it is a HUGE mistake to try to pretend that means Christianity might be down with a little man-on-man action. Homosexuality occurs out of wedlock - a great many "sins" are lumped together in this way and not mentioned explicitly. The big man, if his biographers are to be believed, is most definitely against same-sex unions.



This is a quote from an Old Testament book, and specifically aimed at the then Jewish people.
It no longer has relevence to us as a law, but is of historical and contextual importance.

Although there are texts in the New Testament against homosexuality, it does not order a death sentence for those involved in it.
My advice is to follow what bum has quoted from Romans.


----------



## bum (30/8/12)

practicalfool said:


> Are I doomed then?


May you be touched by his noodly appendage.


----------



## bum (30/8/12)

warra48 said:


> This is a quote from an Old Testament book, and specifically aimed at the then Jewish people.
> It no longer has relevence to us as a law, but is of historical and contextual importance.


Do you mean that passage, book or the entire testament?


----------



## manticle (30/8/12)

bum said:


> I concur whole-heartedly.
> 
> *Matthew 28:18-20*
> Then Jesus came to them and said, "All authority in heaven and on earth has been given to me. Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, and teaching them to obey everything I have commanded you. And surely I am with you always, to the very end of the age."
> ...



Not intimating that it's down with men getting jiggy - just that there's been a more more focus on it than the scripture might suggest is warranted.

Leviticus also preaches that women experiencing menstruation should leave the camp and have no physical contact with people for a period during and after. and the fifth book, Deuteronomy,(leviticus being the third and linked historically since both also form a main part of the torah) has a wonderful take on rape, insisting that a woman who is raped in the city should have screamed louder and therefore should be put to death (along with the man). The woman who is raped in the country is much luckier - she gets to marry her rapist who must pay the appropriate bride price for her to her father.

Among those little tidbits is some other great information on appropriate living such as : Do not plow with an ox and a donkey yoked together, do not wear clothes of wool and linen woven together and make tassels on the four corners of the cloak you wear.

How that inspired various societies to believe that man 1 and man 2 should not pull each other off is beyond me.

I also wouldn't suggest that there's no references to preaching in the entire, massive tome that makes up the Christian Bible (any version too). What I'm suggesting is that the focus given to it is disproportionate considering the entirety of the text. Certainly God wanted to plunder rape and kill all the enemies of the Hebrews in earlier times and became a lot nicer later on (until the beast with the seven hundred horns, five tails and a bleeding ear invented a barcode to tattoo on people's heads before sending them into a very large dish of burning blood with a slutty chick married to an otter as punishment for trying to roast the holy lamb). It's just that there's an awful lot of other stuff contained within that focuses on the idea that those who wish to be with god should behave with charity, honesty and integrity and those values are supposed to be practised unconditionally. To my mind that means you help Jeff because he's hurt, not because he's a potential pew warmer.

Anyway, regardless of whether or not such organisations are purely following instructions, I have a major problem with the exploitative nature of blatant prosetylisation through charitable works and I reckon the Christian God that I don't believe in would be appalled too.

From Catch 22:


> "You'd better not talk that way about Him, honey," she warned him reprovingly in a low and hostile voice. "He might punish you."
> 
> "Isn't He punishing me enough?" Yossarian snorted resentfully. "You know, we mustn't let him get away with it. Oh no, we certainly musn't let Him get away scot-free for all the sorrow He's caused us. Someday I'm going to make Him pay. I know when. On the Judgement Day. Yes, that's the day I'll be close enough to reach out and grab that little yokel by His neck and -"
> 
> ...



Full quote here:



> And don't tell me God works in mysterious ways," Yossarian continued, hurtling on over her objection. "There's nothing so mysterious about it. He's not working at all. He's playing. Or else, He's forgotten all about us. That's the kind of God you people talk about - a country bumpkin, a clumsy, bungling, brainless, conceited, uncouth hayseed. Good God, how much reverence can you have for a supreme being who finds it necessary to include such phenomena as phlegm and tooth decay in His divine system of creation? What in the world was running through that warped, evil, scatological mind of His when he robbed old people of their power to control their bowel movements? Why in the world did He ever create pain?"
> 
> "Pain?" Lieutenant Schiesskopf's wife pounced upon the word victoriously. "Pain is a useful symptom. Pain is a warning to us about bodily dangers."
> 
> ...


----------



## pk.sax (30/8/12)

bum said:


> May you be touched by his noodly appendage.


Thanks for suggesting dinner.


----------



## bum (30/8/12)

manticle said:


> Leviticus also preaches that women experiencing menstruation should leave the camp


I am 100% behind this.

Look, I'm not going to try to defend the wackier elements of either covenant (the newer one is not without its quirks, either). But it is absolutely central to Christianity to have love for your fellow man. That extends to caring for his welfare. How can you say you care for his welfare but not care for his eternal soul. Spreading the message is fundamental (if you'll pardon the pun) to the religion. Obviously, not necessarily in the Mormonistic manner where everyone must do it but it is certainly acceptable that those who hear the call get evangelical.



practicalfool said:


> Thanks for suggesting dinner.


Hmmm...sacrilicious.


----------



## pk.sax (30/8/12)

bum said:


> Hmmm...sacrilicious.


I'd leave you in lunch.


----------



## manticle (30/8/12)

bum said:


> I am 100% behind this.
> 
> Look, I'm not going to try to defend the wackier elements of either covenant (the newer one is not without its quirks, either). But it is absolutely central to Christianity to have love for your fellow man. That extends to caring for his welfare. How can you say you care for his welfare but not care for his eternal soul. Spreading the message is fundamental (if you'll pardon the pun) to the religion. Obviously, not necessarily in the Mormonistic manner where everyone must do it but it is certainly acceptable that those who hear the call get evangelical.
> 
> ...



Without access to a physical bible and loads of time on my hands (packing up house at the moment) I'm not going to continue to argue the point about preaching being overemphasised within the text. I will however return to the point I made in the last post that even if they are just following instructions, I find it unethical in the context of the link I posted.

I think charitable works (and many of those are executed by religious based NGOs) should be untainted by religious fervour in the same way I believe any decisions by state authority regarding the lives of their citizens should be. I believe as passionately in the religious freedom of all by the way - right to associate and practice within the laws of the society one inhabits (and the laws should endeavour to equally protect the philosophical and physical rights of its citezens.

Where's lecterfan when you need him?.


----------



## pk.sax (30/8/12)

manticle said:


> Where's lecterfan when you need him?.



Ignoring Bum's noodly appendage


----------



## TasChris (30/8/12)

manticle said:


> Without access to a physical bible and loads of time on my hands (packing up house at the moment) I'm not going to continue to argue the point about preaching being overemphasised within the text. I will however return to the point I made in the last post that even if they are just following instructions, I find it unethical in the context of the link I posted.
> 
> I think charitable works (and many of those are executed by religious based NGOs) should be untainted by religious fervour in the same way I believe any decisions by state authority regarding the lives of their citizens should be. I believe as passionately in the religious freedom of all by the way - right to associate and practice within the laws of the society one inhabits (and the laws should endeavour to equally protect the philosophical and physical rights of its citezens.
> 
> Where's lecterfan when you need him?.


Say his name 5 times into a mirror..I dare you


----------



## bum (30/8/12)

manticle said:


> I find it unethical in the context of the link I posted.


And I agreed with this many posts ago but that's just, like, my opinion, man. It doesn't mean that is the right course of action for others.

Going back to our mate Jeff and helping him because he is hurt and not because he is a potential pew-warmer - we need to remember that not warming a pew (metaphorically, of course) is more hurtful to him than anything that could happen to him in this life. If we love Jeff and want to help him then shouldn't we tell him the good word?


----------



## bum (30/8/12)

practicalfool said:


> Ignoring Bum's noodly appendage


That's basically the worst thing you could do.

That or go to sleep.


----------



## pk.sax (30/8/12)

bum said:


> That's basically the worst thing you could do.
> 
> That or go to sleep.



From your point of view


----------



## pk.sax (30/8/12)

Once had 2 Jehovah's witnesses knock on my doors in a couple of minutes of each other. The first one chose the back door and spent some time trying to get in. The second came in the front and was surprised to get in!


----------



## WarmBeer (30/8/12)

practicalfool said:


> The first one chose the back door and spent some time trying to get in.


I love quotes taken out of context...


----------



## Dave70 (31/8/12)

bum said:


> *Matthew 28:18-20*
> Then Jesus came to them and said, "All authority in heaven and on earth has been given to me. Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, and teaching them to obey everything I have commanded you. And surely I am with you always, to the very end of the age."



Lets address this issue of Jesus first. Although there is _some _ evidence to suggest a delusional Rabbi was wandering around Palestine convincing the illiterate, simple minded bronze age inhabitance of his divinity, the very prophecy that foretold of his arrival doesn't even match up with the story. The 'messiah' as told in the scriptures was to be born of the house of David, or Bethlehem. Jesus of Nazareth was born in - well - Nazareth. Thus to square up the ledger, the scriptures propose some guff about a sensis in order to get him where he needed to be.
Historically, total rubbish. never happened.

The story of the nativity is nothing but a fabrication.

The credulity that it must take to accept the 3000 year old testimony of hysterical, superstitious middle eastern desert dwellers that the order of nature and the law of physics was suspended - virgin birth - resurrection - water to wine - healing lepers, whatever you like, so the fable of Christ may be true is staggering to me.


Please understand, I'm not attacking believers here, just calling bullshit on the fairytale.


----------



## jyo (31/8/12)

manticle said:


> Leviticus also preaches that women experiencing menstruation should leave the camp and have no physical contact with people for a period during and after.



Sounds like a reasonable bloke this Levi. Though he really should have included the few days leading up to as well.


----------



## bum (31/8/12)

Dave70 said:


> Please understand, I'm not attacking believers here, just calling bullshit on the fairytale.


As happy as I am to take the above at face value, you'll probably find that believers aren't as happy to make the distinction between the two as you are.

It doesn't matter which the religion we're talking about, by virtue (if you'll pardon the sometimes pun) of the material there is no option but to have to accept some kooky shit. The entire point of any of these texts is to explain the unexplainable.


----------



## Malted (31/8/12)

bum said:


> The entire point of any of these texts is to explain the unexplainable.



What would they suggest is going on here?


----------



## bum (31/8/12)

That is Our Lady Librarian of the Tumble-Shit Shanty.


----------



## Lecterfan (31/8/12)

manticle said:


> Where's lecterfan when you need him?.



I've stayed out of this one, much more enjoyable as a voyeur.

Were I to weigh in: divine command theory, like any dogmatic 'moral/ethical' (the terms 'ethics' and 'morals' are synonymous in this space) provides a rigid prescriptive 'ought'. Divine command theory is particularly problematic because it offers no logical or intuitive reasoning behind what is considered right or wrong; it is simply 'following the law' (insert argument about the possibility of 'true' altruism here - doing the right thing is a prescription to entering heaven, getting virgins, etc etc etc...arguably even the pious self-satisfying feeling that Kant alludes to in the Critique of Practical Reason can be seen as a type of 'reward', thus the very notion of altruism seems paradoxical - not that paradox is a major problem in some systems of thought, but it is in this one as we are working with binaries...yaaaawn... also think about other arguments that have boiled down to 'following orders' from the lawgiver). 

Forgetting the difference in content between the new and old testament, the format is the same; it is 'right/just/ethical/moral' to do X because God/Jeebus/Noodle Monster said so. This removes all element of context, the stakeholder(s), the volition of the person doing the deed (as they are simply following orders), and so on. It also provides a narrative for people to follow to make sense of their life, as Bum has alluded to. As I gesture towards in my final statements, I don't think this can be _universally_ considered good or bad, not when there is such radical global disequilibrium in a number of areas. 


So to reframe the argument - are 'good' outcomes being achieved? If so, according to what principle(s)? If not, why? At what point/threshold does the 'good' deed become undone or tainted by the very fact that it is entirely conditional? Is it_entirely_ conditional? (of course yes; the state of 'conditional' is categorical...the conditions may be greater or lesser, but either there are conditions or there aren't).

As with all real-world political issues, there is simply no cut and dried answer - but that doesn't mean there is no answer.

My personal _opinion_ (for 'tis only an opinion) certainly errs on the side of the secular humanist (technically my politics are secular anti-humanist humanist), but then I am interested in dissensus on the grand scale as being generative and productive, and I believe that politically that is the ethical condition to strive for, as consensus must only be local, immanent and plural - not rule based, not culturally relative, but based on the articulable discourses of the parties involved. Problematic? Yes, intentionally so. Any genuinely ethical act/decision must be ultimately undecidable - the outcome can never be judged as a binary, and any 'condition' placed on an act of charity immediately eradicates the possibility of it being considered a truly ethical act (placing it more in the realm of bureaucracy)...is this _necessarily_ (in the logical sense) a good or a bad thing? Again, the answer cannot be thought of in traditional analytic binaries. 

In my context (white, middle class, employable) I side with Nietzsche in regards to Christianity (a historically-derived slave morality), but having worked for many years with Somali, Sudanese and Togalese refugees, I didn't/don't begrudge them their Christianity as it was a _necessary_ condition of their very existence (both nutritionally and existentially).

How's that for a fence-sitting Cunticle answer? :lol:

edit: just discovered I have a minor kitchen fire. The joys of philosophy. All under control.


----------



## Fents (31/8/12)

> Sounds like a reasonable bloke this Levi. Though he really should have included the few days leading up to as well.



Levi is a good bloke! funny fuker too.


----------



## bum (31/8/12)

Lecterfan said:


> edit: just discovered I have a minor kitchen fire. The joys of philosophy. All under control.


He will strike you down, not-quite-blasphemer!


----------



## Malted (31/8/12)

Lecterfan said:


> having worked for many years with Somali, Sudanese and Togalese refugees, I didn't/don't begrudge them their Christianity as it was a _necessary_ condition of their very existence (both nutritionally and existentially).


So many points I could ask you to elaborate upon but I shall start with the one that best demonstrates my ignorance.

Why is Christianity a necessary condition of their existence? I do not understand this.

You seem to be suggesting they would not be alive, if they were not Christians. 
How is being a Christian going to keep them fed? Are you saying that the refugees you have encountered are alive because of Christian charity/aid groups? Are you saying these groups would not assist therm unless they 'converted'?


----------



## manticle (31/8/12)

bum said:


> And I agreed with this many posts ago but that's just, like, my opinion, man. It doesn't mean that is the right course of action for others.
> 
> Going back to our mate Jeff and helping him because he is hurt and not because he is a potential pew-warmer - we need to remember that not warming a pew (metaphorically, of course) is more hurtful to him than anything that could happen to him in this life. If we love Jeff and want to help him then shouldn't we tell him the good word?




I get your point. I disagree with it but then I disagree with most of the tenets and many of the fundamentals of monotheistic religion (and polytheistic ones too) - as much as I think people have a right to believe in magic fairies if they want to, I can't make sense of it and I can't agree with it (and have no reason nor desire to do either). The prosetylisation of both the religious and non religious (some non-believers prosetylise as much as believers) irks me a great deal. If I were Jeff, I'd say please keep the good word to yourself sir. I'd say shut up about the good word and I'll found someone else to bandage my leg, thankyou very much. In fact I'll keep all my leprous sores as a reminder that even though God hates me, I refute his very existence

No need to state it's your opinion - that's accepted as par for the course in most debates of this nature.


----------



## Lecterfan (31/8/12)

Malted said:


> So many points I could ask you to elaborate upon but I shall start with the one that best demonstrates my ignorance.
> 
> Why is Christianity a necessary condition of their existence? I do not understand this.
> 
> ...




Correct - it was largely (not for all, but certainly for the majority that I worked with - which itself was only a small handful of families, possibly not representative of the experience for everyone) machine gun firing squads, torture, join guerilla/rebel groups or Christian refuge which they accepted willingly. The stories, many including smuggled photographs and physical evidence of torture on the survivors (which yes could have been faked - by a die hard masocist), were/are very moving. Not all of the refugees had access to secular or Governmental camps, and no - I certainly do not wish to imply that all/any of the Christian groups would strictly have denied them anything if they had not converted, but these families are very Christian and it was probably not rammed down their throat so much as they picked it up naturally as corollary to continued existence. An observation, not a value-judgement.

In addition, being Christian would sometimes provide a level of sanctuary in other villages or countries (bearing in mind the borders throughout much of these lands were imposed on the native Africans by Europeans, thus countries in the West of Africa such as Togo have official borders that run N-S, whereas tribal and dialectic 'unofficial' borders actually run E-W and have done so for centuries at least). A cynical analyst might suggest that it is still a pernicious condition, not one that is bargained at the outset of the interaction, but a condition nonetheless, or we could be more generous and say that they then adopted Christianity of their own volition...it kind of comes to what model of beingness/ontology you ascribe to our species.

As I said, I'm not trying to enter the debate...is it good, bad or otherwise (?)...just tossing a few observations out there. :icon_cheers:

edit: also I think it's fair to say from the intellectual/armchair position that we are taking on the subject that notions such as 'choice', 'autonomy', 'volition', even 'agency' etc are all questionable philosophically at the best of times, let alone under times of extreme duress, and then compound that with a life that has continually been lived in fragmented socio-economic-political conditions etc etc then it makes really taking a firm 'stance' on the issue very difficult without accepting a large number of presuppositions about what it is to be human, especially in a context so totally foreign to many Anglos etc.

Second edit - also given that this is about my anecdotal experiences in a prior vocation rather than the random flux and flow of thoughts, I should also qualify that the experiences of Sudanese, Togalese and Somali that I worked with weren't all directly one-for-one interchangeable, and what I have described above was for more prevalent in the Togalese experience (in the small number of people I was exposed to).


----------



## Dave70 (31/8/12)

bum said:


> As happy as I am to take the above at face value, you'll probably find that believers aren't as happy to make the distinction between the two as you are.
> 
> It doesn't matter which the religion we're talking about, by virtue (if you'll pardon the sometimes pun) of the material there is no option but to have to accept some kooky shit. The entire point of any of these texts is to explain the unexplainable.





Believers should be sweet with it. They were warned on several occasions they'd be mocked and persecuted for their stand, 'I send out as sheep amongst wolves' said the book of Matthew. They should just smile at me beatifically and carry on.

Religion's irrational, hysterical, non scientific, logic-less, reasonless effort to explain anything is as much a failure as the phrase 'explain the unexplainable' is oxymornic.


----------



## pk.sax (31/8/12)

The difference is change.

Consider a non believer that has had no reason to believe in a god and reluctant enough to not adopt one fr no reason.
In a condition of extreme duress, if adopting Christianity happens to be the most practical and easiest choice then he will do it. Also, once he is in the 'fold' he is in. He will be as reluctant to leave a belief that he knows saved his and maybe his' family's lives. Does that mean he is now a christian as might be someone that were born in a Christian family or took it up for themselves?
I don't believe it is the same thing. This, in part, also explains other fundamentalist religious zealots. Adversity is a powerful tool to convince someone. Under adverse conditions people can be made to accept things they would not consider otherwise and then they stay loyal to it. It would bind together in friendship and loyalty young men in war that might've never bothered to give the others a glance in normal life.


----------



## Ivan Other One (31/8/12)

manticle said:


> Leviticus also preaches that women experiencing menstruation should leave the camp and have no physical contact with people for a period during and after.
> 
> 
> Ah Haaa, now there's a Holey wise man!!!!


----------



## Kleiny (31/8/12)

i need to go drink at lecters again my brain needs a work out.

On a heavier note you need to ring the firies for any small fire as the first question that will be asked by your insurer or your landlords insurer is. Was the the fire brigade called? they need the report before they will act on any claim. +it keeps me in work.

Kleiny

edit: public service announcement included above


----------



## Lecterfan (31/8/12)

Kleiny said:


> i need to go drink at lecters again my brain needs a work out.
> 
> On a heavier note you need to ring the firies for any small fire as the first question that will be asked by your insurer or your landlords insurer is. Was the the fire brigade called? they need the report before they will act on any claim. +it keeps me in work.
> 
> ...



HAHAHA - I was actually reducing some sugars to add to a brew and got caught up in the 'love of the sound of my own voice' and had a slight boil over... my forestry instincts kicked in..."how to break the fire triangle?!"... the fuel was low so I let it burn out, easier than putting in a rakehoe line around the oven.


----------



## Dave70 (31/8/12)

Kleiny said:


> i need to go drink at lecters again my brain needs a work out.
> 
> On a heavier note you need to ring the firies for any small fire as the first question that will be asked by your insurer or your landlords insurer is. Was the the fire brigade called? they need the report before they will act on any claim. +it keeps me in work.
> 
> ...



That's sound advice.

So is this. If your garage gets broken into, but actually shows no sign of forced entry and you wish to make a claim under 'house and contents', get busy hurting that PA door before you call the police to come out and have a look and write on their notepad. 
Police report + no sign of a jimmied door = zip payout. 
Technicality's are a bitch.


----------



## rotten (31/8/12)

Dave70 said:


> Please understand, I'm not attacking believers here, just calling bullshit on the fairytale.




I agree with what he said, some posts ago


----------



## Cocko (31/8/12)

The 'No topic' Thread, seems to have gained a topic...

I have nothing to say, just wanted to keep my post count up!


Dinosaurs.


----------



## pk.sax (1/9/12)

It's Saturday morning


----------



## warra48 (1/9/12)

It's spring, so why does it still feel like winter?


----------



## TasChris (1/9/12)

warra48 said:


> It's spring, so why does it still feel like winter?


In Tassie Spring is the second winter. mind you its not raining today

Cheers
Chris


----------



## glenwal (1/9/12)

TasChris said:


> In Tassie Spring is the second winter.



And summer is the 3rd


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/9/12)

It definitely feels like spring here. Bloody beautiful day.


----------



## Ivan Other One (1/9/12)

Winter's gone,

Spring has sprung,

The birds are back,

Now, where's me gun,,


----------



## Bizier (2/9/12)

I could still whinge about some aspects, but how good is the 2012 F1 GP compared to the last few years!

Dusty old JB absolutely dominated Spa qualifying like it was a gimp on smack. And the bloke I would probably be most happy to ever see a GP win, Kamikaze Kobayashi 2nd on the grid tomorrow. I know it is a stretch to see him possess the reliability to ever make it stick, but he is significantly closer than ever before.

And imperial IPA tastes good.

And Gotye programming Rage is criminal. There should be a reviving shoulder pad tax.


----------



## Bizier (2/9/12)

And I planted tomatoes two weeks ago. 

The trade off seems to be that I get another three months of annihilating summer.


----------



## Clutch (2/9/12)

Didn't brew this weekend. Feel like I should apologise to my Brewmagic.
C/C'd my first brew from it though.


----------



## TasChris (2/9/12)

Bizier said:


> And I planted tomatoes two weeks ago.
> 
> The trade off seems to be that I get another three months of annihilating summer.


I will swap with you. I am 2 months off planting toms..2 months of winter left to go yet.
200-250 mm of rain predicted for Sept. Sometime I hate Tassie!!

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Dave70 (3/9/12)

Celebrated fathers day with family, friends and a BBQ. Lamb, crunchy cauliflower salad and beer was the order of the day for me.
Started at around one o'clock.
Finished my last bottle at about nine last night. 
Fathers morning it aint..


----------



## Airgead (3/9/12)

Dave70 said:


> Celebrated fathers day with family, friends and a BBQ. Lamb, crunchy cauliflower salad and beer was the order of the day for me.
> Started at around one o'clock.
> Finished my last bottle at about nine last night.
> Fathers morning it aint..



I spent the day brewing. Kegged my Octoberfest and brewed a Czech pils. While drinking my brown ale.


----------



## pk.sax (4/9/12)

Sure feels like Friday


----------



## Cocko (4/9/12)

Sure feels like Friday


----------



## bum (4/9/12)

tgisflf


----------



## pk.sax (4/9/12)

I salute thee both in thy Fridayishliness


----------



## WarmBeer (5/9/12)

Urgghh. Sure feels like Monday.


----------



## marksfish (5/9/12)

it sure feels like another workday. DAMN IT!!!


----------



## warra48 (5/9/12)

marksfish said:


> it sure feels like another workday. DAMN IT!!!



Not for us retired old codgers!

After shoulder surgery last February, I finally got a clearance from the surgeon yesterday to start gradually back at golf. Off to the Wauchope Country Club this morning, to finally get some value for my membership fees!

I do feel for you fellows still having to rock up to work. The day I walked out of work for the last time, it felt like a huge weight had been lifted from my shoulders, even though I did like my job.


----------



## pk.sax (5/9/12)

As I approach Friday, the drums are rolling louder, there is an urgency that isn't all about the work, patience is going walkabout atm, there will be blood soon 

(at least a million cusses...)


----------



## Bribie G (5/9/12)

warra48 said:


> Not for us retired old codgers!
> 
> After shoulder surgery last February, I finally got a clearance from the surgeon yesterday to start gradually back at golf. Off to the Wauchope Country Club this morning, to finally get some value for my membership fees!
> 
> I do feel for you fellows still having to rock up to work. The day I walked out of work for the last time, it felt like a huge weight had been lifted from my shoulders, even though I did like my job.



Workdays over soon as well ... I'll be joining Warra on the magnificent Macquarie Coast - finally settled on Old Bar. 

I nearly broke down in tears twice over the last few days. First time when I stepped onto the beach there and finally realised what God intended beaches to be like. 
Second time when I walked into the Old Bar Cellars (NSW bottle shop of 2007) and saw the range of beer FFS... stuff we just can't get here like White Rabbit, Coopers Celebration.

Then I finally broke down and just sobbed my heart out. 
Shop guy squeezed my shoulder and said "I know, mate, I know"






Edit: just read in the Manning Valley Times that we're getting a Dan's at Taree :kooi: :kooi:


----------



## manticle (5/9/12)

Came across a soft drink I've never heard before when I was catching one of the lifts at work and saw a pallet delivered for the catering company.














Figure the marketing is not naive but just makes me think of this:


----------



## Dave70 (6/9/12)

^^At first I thought, 'Engrish', But then I wondered, why would anybody think sexualized deer and a name seemingly composed of orangutan and vagina sell a product? 
Then I discovered it's produced in Algeria, which dose actually contain a province called Oran. 
Fascinating..


----------



## Ivan Other One (6/9/12)

Dave70 said:


> ^^At first I thought, 'Engrish', But then I wondered, why would anybody think sexualized deer and a name seemingly composed of orangutan and vagina sell a product?
> Then I discovered it's produced in Algeria, which dose actually contain a province called Oran.
> Fascinating..



Maybe some girl called Gina works in the drink factory at Oran???


'Tis good to peel the boots off at the end of a shift and relax with a toucan stout.


----------



## pk.sax (6/9/12)

I'm about to give current work the toss and move on. It is so hard to stay motivated to try harder.


----------



## TasChris (6/9/12)

practicalfool said:


> I'm about to give current work the toss and move on. It is so hard to stay motivated to try harder.


Part of me is so jealous... 12 years of being a political football, low rates of pay etc makes me look over the fence.
However mortgage, 1.5 kids etc makes leaps into the dark a little scary
Best of luck to you

TasChris


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/9/12)

That awkward moment when you're watching funny cat videos on youtube and your cat freaks out because she thinks there are other cats in the house.


----------



## pk.sax (7/9/12)

TasChris said:


> Part of me is so jealous... 12 years of being a political football, low rates of pay etc makes me look over the fence.
> However mortgage, 1.5 kids etc makes leaps into the dark a little scary
> Best of luck to you
> 
> TasChris



Lucky I have better to go to. But the thought of chucking it in, selling up and packing it into a backpack for a few years had been in my head pretty strongly. Thanks for the good wishes.

My super nice boss got used up as a political football and got made a scapegoat for some scumbag lowlife piece of shit. 3 kids and they didn't give a crap before putting him out on his ass. Makes you think nothing lasts.


----------



## punkin (7/9/12)

Just had a total carreer change after 18 years in the one organization, to job hunting and now working as a trainer instead of running a team in the construction industry. First week at work was a bit nerve racking, but it's getting easier.

I may evem have a knack for this :icon_cheers: 


And i do like not getting dirty :icon_chickcheers: 

Staying away from home all week and living in pubs is the hardest. This one has Tooheys Old as the closest thing to a decent draught beer. I miss my taps, but at least it's friday and i'll be home this arvo :icon_drunk:


----------



## petesbrew (9/9/12)

punkin said:


> Just had a total carreer change after 18 years in the one organization, to job hunting and now working as a trainer instead of running a team in the construction industry. First week at work was a bit nerve racking, but it's getting easier.
> 
> I may evem have a knack for this :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...


I still put tooheys old in my top 5 fave beers of all time. When you're stuck in megaswill land, it's usually there to save you.

All the best with the career change, Punkin.


----------



## petesbrew (9/9/12)

Dammit.
Went to the LHBS a few months back.
Bought 1kg spec grain.
Haven't brewed all winter, despite plans.
Measured up grain tonight. Came face to face with an unlabelled bag of spec malt.
I know I should've marked it when I got home, but please LHBS owners, for me, please buy a sharpie pen'.
Will take it along to the next Hills brewers night for a guessing challenge.


----------



## goomboogo (10/9/12)

petesbrew said:


> Dammit.
> Went to the LHBS a few months back.
> Bought 1kg spec grain.
> Haven't brewed all winter, despite plans.
> ...



It's Joe White medium crystal.


----------



## Bribie G (10/9/12)

50 ways to open a beer bottle


Also another use for Polenta: 

Handy hint 10 - getting rid of ants

It may sound cruel, but if you have an ant problem, desperate times call for desperate measures. Put small piles of polenta where you see ants and they'll gobble it up, return 'home' and won't be able to digest it. Your ant problem (and the ants) will soon be dead.


oh dear, bad Karma methinks


----------



## petesbrew (11/9/12)

goomboogo said:


> It's Joe White medium crystal.


Don't think so, too light in colour. 
Thinking it might be aciduated. Will do a taste test someday.


----------



## Clutch (11/9/12)

Cold crashed 20 litres, bottled 40 litres, and fermented 60 litres.
I'm tired.


----------



## jlm (11/9/12)

Clutch said:


> Cold crashed 20 litres, bottled 40 litres, and fermented 60 litres.
> I'm tired.


On a weekday. Respect. Visited sick dog at the vet, tilled 40 of square meters of garden. That'll do.


----------



## pk.sax (11/9/12)

I did it. Just went for broke and quit. Would be funny these next few weeks... Hello Brisbane.


----------



## Clutch (11/9/12)

jlm said:


> On a weekday. Respect. Visited sick dog at the vet, tilled 40 of square meters of garden. That'll do.



RDO. Government worker.
How's the dog?


----------



## bum (11/9/12)

I need to investigate an important ethical issue relating to IT for a group assignment at uni. Everyone in the group is getting too technical and ignoring the broader community. You're the broader community - what seems important to you?


----------



## Lecterfan (11/9/12)

bum said:


> what seems important to you?




...getting more than 700 words to meaningfully compare utilitarianism to deontology.


----------



## jlm (12/9/12)

Clutch said:


> RDO. Government worker.
> How's the dog?


Dog is old. Nearly 12 which is pretty good as she had her first tumor cut out at 2. She may have had a stroke or it could be something worse, she's unsteady on her feet and leaning to one side. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## bum (12/9/12)

Man, that's rough, jlm. Good luck with her.



Lecterfan said:


> ...getting more than 700 words to meaningfully compare utilitarianism to deontology.



Good news! Instead of an "essay" with a word limit, this time we get to make 5 minutes worth of Youtube video! Before anyone asks, the answer is no.


----------



## petesbrew (12/9/12)

Clutch said:


> Cold crashed 20 litres, bottled 40 litres, and fermented 60 litres.
> I'm tired.


Went to mash in last night, looked at the time, 7:20pm. (bloody kids and getting their fussy meals ready).
Fermenter still needed rinsing & boiler setting up. 
Screw it, brewing tonight instead. All ready to go.


----------



## Dave70 (12/9/12)

bum said:


> I need to investigate an important ethical issue relating to IT for a group assignment at uni. Everyone in the group is getting too technical and ignoring the broader community. You're the broader community - what seems important to you?



My brother-in law, who just launched his own business in IT, hooked me up with me a nice HP packager to replace my floundering work computer. He explained it's basic function to me using a combination of phonetics and sock puppetry. Really helped me grasp the fundamentals. 

Maby your uni should focus less on ethical focus groups and focus more on how IT graduates will find meaningful employment in what seems, to this laymen at least, an incredibly competitive, dynamic and specialized field.


----------



## petesbrew (12/9/12)

Dave70 said:


> My brother-in law, who just launched his own business in IT, hooked me up with me a nice HP packager to replace my floundering work computer. He explained it's basic function to me using a combination of phonetics and sock puppetry. Really helped me grasp the fundamentals.
> 
> Maby your uni should focus less on ethical focus groups and focus more on how IT graduates will find meaningful employment in what seems, to this laymen at least, an incredibly competitive, dynamic and specialized field.


That's what we need. More sock puppets.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/9/12)

Dave70 said:


> My brother-in law, who just launched his own business in IT, hooked me up with me a nice HP packager to replace my floundering work computer. He explained it's basic function to me using a combination of phonetics and sock puppetry. Really helped me grasp the fundamentals.


Here's why you never, ever, buy HP


----------



## petesbrew (12/9/12)

Just called our IT dept with pc issues.
I swear, I almost heard the bong water sloshing as he put it down.


----------



## Airgead (12/9/12)

bum said:


> I need to investigate an important ethical issue relating to IT for a group assignment at uni. Everyone in the group is getting too technical and ignoring the broader community. You're the broader community - what seems important to you?



I'm not the broader community. I'm pretty skinny (see what i did there). I also work in the field. But I do have contact with the broader community. Some things that come up in my conversations (yes... my conversations are usually very dull) - 


Ethics around filesharing
Data retention (can companies/governments be trusted)
Identity theft
Online shopping vs buying local
 Is telecommunting really working and how can your boss tell. 
 Does your boss have the right to digitally spy on you (read emails/monitor time/log keystrokes etc)

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bum (12/9/12)

Thanks, Dave. The last three in particular may be helpful. The first three, while valid, will probably end up being fairly well covered by other groups. Those and cyber-bullying. Cyber-bullying seems to be a very popular topic for some reason.



Dave70 said:


> Maby your uni should focus less on ethical focus groups and focus more on how IT graduates will find meaningful employment in what seems, to this laymen at least, an incredibly competitive, dynamic and specialized field.


ACS requires that any program seeking accreditation have a full credit course dealing with ethics in ICT. You may be please to learn that the school treats (and presents) the subject as a bit of an afterthought/joke. This is unfortunate since ethics in ICT isn't really something that is "naturally" ingrained in people and should be taught in an in-depth manner to get people to actually think about their future professional actions.



WarmBeer said:


> Here's why you never, ever, buy HP


The Asus I'm using right now wasn't any better when I bought it. I think it is pretty much par for the course these days.


----------



## Airgead (12/9/12)

bum said:


> The Asus I'm using right now wasn't any better when I bought it. I think it is pretty much par for the course these days.



Yep.. first thing I did with my new asus was flatten it to get rid of the asus branded bloatware that was filling it up. Ubuntu FTW!


----------



## pk.sax (14/9/12)

Now that I am leaving... And the whole place knows! It is very peaceful in my work life... I am gonna miss it.

Might be a FWP


----------



## brettprevans (14/9/12)

Go retro. Break out the mandolin and go nuts with juillienne salad. Mandolin everything. Is cool. 

great fennel salads all week.


----------



## Bribie G (14/9/12)

Reckon this turd is under pressure at the moment?






hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/9/12)

The Cowboys got robbed. 

I don't care either.


----------



## jyo (15/9/12)

The hose at the fuel station does actually reach over a normal sized car, you impatient cock.


----------



## warra48 (15/9/12)

jyo said:


> The hose at the fuel station does actually reach over a normal sized car, you impatient cock.



Don't tell too many of the idiots. 
Last fill I pull up at our local servo, and there's a queue 8 or 9 cars deep, all trying the get to a bowser so they can fill from the petrol cap side.
Yours truly drove past them all to an empty lane. Drove close to the bowser, pulled the hose across the car to the other side, and filled up as normal. All the time I was thinking, the world's getting more and more dumb, and we seem to be breeding ever more idiots without a thinking cell in their brain.


----------



## jyo (15/9/12)

warra48 said:


> Don't tell too many of the idiots.
> Last fill I pull up at our local servo, and there's a queue 8 or 9 cars deep, all trying the get to a bowser so they can fill from the petrol cap side.
> Yours truly drove past them all to an empty lane. Drove close to the bowser, pulled the hose across the car to the other side, and filled up as normal. All the time I was thinking, the world's getting more and more dumb, and we seem to be breeding ever more idiots without a thinking cell in their brain.



So true. I really don't get it, mate. Thinking for yourself is becoming a novel idea.


----------



## pk.sax (15/9/12)

At the latest thread in K&K...

a quiet chuckle, moving along


----------



## jyo (15/9/12)

practicalfool said:


> At the latest thread in K&K...
> 
> a quiet chuckle, moving along



Gold! I want to respond with helpful (hopefully) information but some of these new threads seem so much like trolling to me lately I usually stay out! Sad really.


----------



## warra48 (15/9/12)

I also had a chuckle, but gave the poor sod the benefit of the doubt, and my limited wisdom.


----------



## Dave70 (15/9/12)

In my lifetime I've managed to rebuild everything from basic motorcycle engines and gearboxes to the top end of my 80 series diesel Landcruiser successfully with no formal mechanical training.

I just spent the best part of three hours assembling a Soho tallboy five draw flat pack from Freedom Furniture. A project that made me at times want to smash the partially completed particle board and veneer shitbox to ******* splinters with a large hammer.
I should have just taken the display model.


----------



## GuyQLD (15/9/12)

SWMBO used to work for freedom so has some weird sense of loyalty to them judging by the amount of their crap we have in our place.

I feel your pain.


----------



## a_quintal (15/9/12)

I gotta say i can't believe i didn't know this thread existed. 

How bout those riots huh?


----------



## manticle (15/9/12)

It is a pretty well made and amazing film that's set it all off:


----------



## Bizier (16/9/12)

Dave70 said:


> In my lifetime I've managed to rebuild everything from basic motorcycle engines and gearboxes to the top end of my 80 series diesel Landcruiser successfully with no formal mechanical training.
> 
> I just spent the best part of three hours assembling a Soho tallboy five draw flat pack from Freedom Furniture. A project that made me at times want to smash the partially completed particle board and veneer shitbox to ******* splinters with a large hammer.
> I should have just taken the display model.


I know man, what is it with chicks and their insatiable desire for Freedom/Ikea/whatever and then making men assemble it, only for them to look incompetent because it is entirely sub-standard in manufacturing and will often be short (or over) a peg or hex bolt (which are made of the weakest steel-like substance known to man).

I know I might be extrapolating your situation wrongly, but it seems to be a common thread.


----------



## Bizier (16/9/12)

I just got my first real DMS in a light beer mostly made with Wey Bo Pils, I even boiled for 90 mins, but not vigorously enough obviously. Drinkable, and no one else will notice, but I will.


----------



## pk.sax (16/9/12)

manticle said:


> It is a pretty well made and amazing film that's set it all off:



So that is what all the noise is about!!
They spew worse crap on fb, declaring the world infidel and vowing revenge and death on every non believer! I can quite imagine the gullible amongst them getting rather worked up about just about anything.


----------



## punkin (16/9/12)

They won't sell the display models. Even if they have no stock left.





ItWouldMean_They_haveToPutAnotherfukinKitTogetherPunkin


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/9/12)




----------



## Lecterfan (16/9/12)

Awwww, isn't it just gorgeous?

I belieeeeeeve the children are our future....

Sexual Chocolate ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## RdeVjun (16/9/12)

So this guy Steve wrote a free BIAB e-book, also seems to have a side line in sophisticated- looking water pipes and recently merged the two hobbies into one new website; updated links to it were posted in various forums. A particularly bizarre response to that was on Biabrewer- Steve was banned and the links removed, despite the fact that the site disclaimer indicates that it is only for tobacco. A bit harsh IMO, I'm sensing a teensy bit of a double standard, moreso when considering the issue of keg ownership.


----------



## jlm (16/9/12)

Ahhhh. Water pipe. Not, you know, pipes that carry water. Got there in the end.


----------



## bum (16/9/12)

RdeVjun said:


> So this guy Steve wrote a free BIAB e-book,...A particularly bizarre response to that was on Biabrewer- Steve was banned and the links removed,


Competition is bad - hence the "need" for a separate website to begin with.


----------



## Clutch (16/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


>




Don't make fun, or point out the irony of a protest against a film that portays Islam as a violent religion turning violent.

That would be intolerant.


----------



## pk.sax (16/9/12)

Shhhhh. Don't make sense.


----------



## Fish13 (16/9/12)

hey bum

noticed you posting abut members going missing......

I lost interest in brewing after my twins came along and i started to get some finical issues with the ATO - fuckers and you accountants who suck GTFO - and issues with the whole family and partner. made me want to get an exit plan together. So i took some time out and went out to jurien bay and fished and relax. worked alright for a little while. then shit with work. Abuse by shift supervisors for looking after my family and no idea of what is actually happening at our workplace - My partner and I work at the same place but in different departments - just compounded things. Then a house move to a more bedroom house but smaller overall but with a bigger shed. then more health issues for me and it just ******* sucks. 

To top it all off my last 3 beers i have found undrinkable. 2 were modifed from my williamette amber ale and variations are just not to good. Just seem to be lacking the maltiness of the first few brews. Slight fruitiness with the one brewed with 1318 but thats about it.

THen i tried a rye ale i seem to have the issue with my pilsner. some slight not so good sweetness or horrible aftertaste. So i took a break to it all and jsut let it all just get shitty and crusty. 

Oh to top it all off my kids stuck 3 CD's in my PS3 so no chance of playing any games...

So with the help of a few mates i sort of got back into it. Made a new system up and seems to be working although under my vol by 2L it needs some work but it works. 

Now i hear work is getting worse and my missus needs to have her gallbladder removed now and i am off to bali in 4 weeks. ******* great.

Although

This was fun'






and this too






I could never live with out my kids.


----------



## Dave70 (16/9/12)

a_quintal said:


> I gotta say i can't believe i didn't know this thread existed.
> 
> How bout those riots huh?



Yeah, how bout it.

But you think they look cross _now_. 

Just wait until they realize that 'hur' in Armaic actually translates to 'white grape', not virgin. 
72 grapes my brothers.
Not even enough for a bottle of sauvignon blanc. 
Hang on, they don't drink do they.

Raisin anybody?...


----------



## a_quintal (16/9/12)

So eating a bowl of Sultana Bran is better than heaven? 
If so heaven must suck.


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/12)

why the **** would you bother, it's just eggs FFS


----------



## bradsbrew (18/9/12)

I did not know that you can get eggs like that.

maybe Bandito moved away from brewing and into fully automated eggs?


----------



## Lecterfan (18/9/12)




----------



## jlm (18/9/12)

I might have to give that show another try. Its been a bit hit and miss for me, but I'd have loved to see their "pitch".

Adult Swim's high water mark so far though has to be  Probably NSFW.


----------



## manticle (18/9/12)

Einstrurzende Neubauten tickets go on sale tomorrow and I get paid tomorrow night.

Now very close to seeing the two bands I most wanted to see from ATP without forking out quite as much cash.


----------



## jlm (18/9/12)

Bribie G said:


> why the **** would you bother, it's just eggs FFS



Those machines are incredible pieces of engineering. At work at the moment we have a Forming Filling Sealing machine being set up. Roll of plastic gets heated, die pushes it into the shape of a yoghurt tub, cools, gets filled with yoghurt and vac sealed and stamped into the shape of your standard six pack. Then goes through the cardboard sleeving machine.....then through the boxing machine.

All controlled by pages and pages of complex code controlling every aspect.

But....Why bother? You are aware of fast food right?


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/12)

I tried a Maccas Lamb Burger a couple of days ago. I love lamb, but not this stuff, which they obviously carve discs out of for the alleged Lamb Burger


----------



## pk.sax (19/9/12)

jlm, curious, do you guys receive shipments of frozen yoghurt cubes from vietnam?

Somebody once told me that it comes frozen in cubes, packed in bags in cardboard boxes and factories here re-constitute and re-package it. Along with the yoghurt can be found staplers, combs etc...


----------



## jlm (19/9/12)

practicalfool said:


> jlm, curious, do you guys receive shipments of frozen yoghurt cubes from vietnam?
> 
> Somebody once told me that it comes frozen in cubes, packed in bags in cardboard boxes and factories here re-constitute and re-package it. Along with the yoghurt can be found staplers, combs etc...



Nah, its all made from milk sourced here in tas. Everything is processed in the one factory, UF where the evil permeate is filtered out, cream separated and then pasteurised and then made into yoghurt. Quite a few mainland brands come out of this factory.


Its been an eye opener helping with the installation of these machines, I'm a bit terrified of the separator after the mechanical engineer showed me a video of one that was set up to fail.......1 tonne of stainless spinning at 3000ish RPM flying off and smashing through concrete walls.


----------



## Ivan Other One (19/9/12)

SWMBO scored me a t-shirt from the local op-shop, How apt.


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/12)

Aldi milk has now gone permeate free, and I notice at Woolies most of the customers seem to be buying the real milk again. Woolies will need to lift their game methinks. 

Hey, why is it that in ads for Spectacles / Glasses everyone has:


Exactly the same nose
Lower faces built like horses

I expect it's to counter the perception that people who wear glasses are chinless wimps?


----------



## Malted (19/9/12)

Bribie G said:


> I tried a Maccas Lamb Burger a couple of days ago. I love lamb, but not this stuff, which they obviously carve discs out of for the alleged Lamb Burger
> 
> View attachment 57192



Chicken loaf is made from chickens, so dog roll is made from dogs?
So you're suggesting it tasted like dog?

Edit: So what is a premium dog? Is it like a beagle burger?


----------



## WarmBeer (19/9/12)

Malted said:


> Chicken loaf is made from chickens, so dog roll is made from dogs?


Which inevitably leads us to the topic of Baby oil.


----------



## petesbrew (19/9/12)

Bribie G said:


> I tried a Maccas Lamb Burger a couple of days ago. I love lamb, but not this stuff, which they obviously carve discs out of for the alleged Lamb Burger
> 
> View attachment 57192


Tried one last week.
All the buildup & hype, and they've still made it blander than their other burgers.


----------



## pk.sax (19/9/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Which inevitably leads us to the topic of Baby oil.


mmmm babies!


----------



## warra48 (21/9/12)

Found my missing mash spoon!

It's been hiding in the fermenter , keeping my Amber Ale company.

How and why did it get in there? I have no idea.


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/12)

Daughter with Flu, now with ear infection.
Wife now down with the flu.
Son came down with a gastro bug, but that seems to have passed.
I'm a ticking timebomb, I need to brew.


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/12)

Just thought it was worth posting this story again about a great man.

http://www.moderndrunkardmagazine.com/issu...ndre_giant.html


----------



## pk.sax (22/9/12)

So, apple excised YouTube and google maps but allowed in google's chrome browser on their mobile devices. Also, this opens the way to google launching completely independent maps/GPS nav app. Sometimes, they're just plain dumb. You really don't challenge google in their core competencies.

Corporate morons.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/9/12)

Gotta say though, apple's vector based maps are superior to google's umpteen layers of jpeg bullshit when you're driving.
and the turn-by-turn nav (to be released here in Oct) looks the goods.

Having said that, **** both apple & google. I'm really looking forward to the nokia/microsoft 920 thingamejig. my next device fo sho


----------



## bum (22/9/12)

The handset looks the goods but Microsoft hasn't been able to make a workable mobile OS ever. I really doubt their ability to pull a winner out of the bag now when even their PC platform is turning to pus. I do wish I could get a Lumia that runs Android though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/9/12)

This is true. Windows 8 looks a bit too different to be truly intuitive, now that everyone is used to ios and its clone. 
Have you seen any of the vids from the New York launch event thing?


----------



## bum (22/9/12)

Nah, I just read about how they were caught out faking the camera footage. The camera still looks pretty great. Did themselves a real disservice there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/9/12)

Fair enough I suppose, but really, it was an ad. You don't see people calling out Apple on their ads for facetime with crystal clear HD video chat.. same shit, get real banana peel. 
Maybe it was deliberate? After watching some vids from the launch, it looks _that_ good.


----------



## pk.sax (22/9/12)

Yea, even tho I like what they've done with the 5, I'm holding off actually buying one yet. The samsungs never took my fancy, too bloody big.
I've the 3gs, it's roughly the same size as the Nokia 3230 I had once, I like that size for an upper limit on what a phone should feel like.
I loved my xpress music 5310, hmnnnnnn. Wish phones were that small again. Bastard was even decent at playing music.


----------



## bum (23/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Fair enough I suppose, but really, it was an ad. You don't see people calling out Apple on their ads for facetime with crystal clear HD video chat.. same shit, get real banana peel.
> Maybe it was deliberate? After watching some vids from the launch, it looks _that_ good.


The videos from the launch are what were faked.

My missus uses Facetime to talk to relatives OS and (if used in bright, natural light) the image quality is amazing. Shits all over Skype. Not HD though, obviously.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/9/12)

I was talking about videos such as these, not the advert:


----------



## bum (23/9/12)

Ah, cool.

Like I said already, I think the hardware is cool but the photo part of the first video is complete bullshit. At least one of those other phones didn't even have flash on. Man, those phones must be REAL SHIT if they can't take photos in complete darkness. Compare apples with apples (if you'll pardon the pun). That .gif making tool looks amazing but is something I can't see me ever using. Wireless charging is terrible. Wireless "docking" is not impressive. How often do you wear gloves? I'm pretty sure I'd get the shits with a "super sensitive" touch screen really fast - "Ah! I didn't want to do that!"

The video has really underscored something for me which has made me stop considering this handset completely - who is going to be making apps for it? Sometimes it is hard to get Android version of particular apps even though there are more Droids than iOS devices in the wild. What chance do MS have?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/9/12)

Dunno. Windows 8 is going to be "cross platform" so I guess they're chucking all their eggs in one basket.


----------



## Bribie G (25/9/12)

I posted something on another thread that - in passing - really sums up Microsoft's position nowadays. It's comments on the book "The Victorian Web" and how the growth of the telegraph and telephone in the 19th century closely parallels the growth of the modern Internet (which was and still is largely based on telegraphy and copper wire etc etc and yup where was Unix developed? in a phone lab of course but I digress) 

Snippet:

_The Victorian Internet (that patchwork of telegrams, pneumatic tubes, messenger boys, and so on) was new in the 1800s. There had been nothing like it before. It was based on electricity, which was invented at the same time. Previous communication took weeks or months, which suddenly collapsed into minutes. People only dealt with other known persons; now they dealt with people whom they may never meet. Society had been slow and local, now it became hyper-accelerated and global. Information overload has been a feature of modern life for 150 years now.

Much of today's hype will not happen because it has already been tried. Many current business models failed over 100 years ago. The successful ones are not new.

What's next? The Pony Express, telegrams, pneumatic tubes, messenger boys, carrier pigeons, email, the web: all of these are communications, ever faster, ever more flexible, more global, more personal. The next step is smart phones with email and web with you anytime, anywhere.

Microsoft, Macintosh, Linux, and Java seemed so important several years ago; we now realize that they were just parts of a particular device, the desktop computer. Who remembers the Vibroplex or any of the telegraph key manufacturers? When the underlying technology changes, the surface tools also change.

The future of computing is ubiquitous communications, delivering email, news, shopping, and business, in your hand, anytime, anywhere. When the Palm Pilot (an early smart phone) was introduced, its designers figured that the desktop computer was the primary computer and the Palm was the secondary computer. Now, it's the other way around: the Palm is the primary computer and the desktop computer is a backup device._

Guy's nailed it IMHO. Windows will most likely join the ranks of operating systems such as Atari, BEOS, that IBM thing that I forget the name, not to mention Amiga. Or maybe still have a place as an office OS, for example the company I've just left ran the entire office on XP with UNIX on the servers because it was cheap and worked.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/9/12)

That's probably why microsoft have overhauled windows 8 to be cross platform - ie, the same on phone, tablet, pc.
the first cab off the rank in that regard as far as I'm aware. 
It looks very different to the windows you would be used to.


----------



## Bribie G (25/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> That's probably why microsoft have overhauled windows 8 to be cross platform - ie, the same on phone, tablet, pc.
> the first cab off the rank in that regard as far as I'm aware.
> It looks very different to the windows you would be used to.



Not really, in fact apart from the graphics virtually identical


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/9/12)




----------



## pk.sax (25/9/12)

I was gutted when they brought in the taskbar...


----------



## bum (25/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> the first cab off the rank in that regard as far as I'm aware.


Android is *nix, your modem (possibly) is *nix, your router (most likely) is *nix. (And we won't mention OSX...) Once again, MS is attempting to appear to be playing catch-up footy with *nix systems but are half-arseing it as their market doesn't actually GAF.


----------



## thelastspud (26/9/12)

I've got windows 8 on a VM at work. The desktop side of the os doesn't have a start button, the metro side is probably never going to be used on proper desktop PCs. I'm dreading next month when I have to start supporting it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/9/12)

lame


----------



## johnw (26/9/12)

Is there a thread to post pictures of our cooking exploits. Fired up the kamado yesterday and smoked some home made bacon. Also threw on a rubbed up lamb roast inserted with some orange zest, rosemary and garlic cloves. Both came out stunning with great taste and smoke penetration.


----------



## johnw (26/9/12)

And the ba-con


----------



## Bribie G (26/9/12)

DrinkBeer said:


> Is there a thread to post pictures of our cooking exploits. Fired up the kamado yesterday and smoked some home made bacon. Also threw on a rubbed up lamb roast inserted with some orange zest, rosemary and garlic cloves. Both came out stunning with great taste and smoke penetration.



here t'is


----------



## jyo (26/9/12)

What to do/where to look/how not to look awkward and intrigued when a lady says "Yeah, I'm so anal about that, too".....


----------



## bum (26/9/12)

DrinkBeer said:


> View attachment 57475


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/12)

It's world Vegetarian Day. I love Vegans, they taste like chicken.


----------



## warra48 (27/9/12)

Bribie G said:


> It's world Vegetarian Day. I love Vegans, they taste like chicken.



And I have a huge soft spot for greenies and all the other tree hugging hippies.

It's called a SWAMP.


----------



## jlm (27/9/12)

Interstate visitors means a chance to go nuts in the kitchen.....tonight, rabbit pie, tomorrow....deep fried chilli quail......Saturday......salt brush flinders island lamb on the BBQ (44 gal drum split in half....hope the shit weather's passed over by then). May have to wrangle some kind of seafood dish too.


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/12)

I've been giving the goat a hammering lately, so to speak B):lol: 

With luck there'll be a halal butcher in Newcastle but I don't hold out too much hope for Taree. Unless I buy a gun of course.

Edit: looks like I'll be in luck.

Bugger it's just round the corner from MHB but it's on a Sunday - talk about first world problems


----------



## pk.sax (27/9/12)

I've been contemplating if eggs are vegetarian!?


----------



## bum (27/9/12)

Are they fertilised?


----------



## TasChris (27/9/12)

practicalfool said:


> I've been contemplating if eggs are vegetarian!?


I am pretty sure eggs are vegetarian. I have never seen an egg eating meat.

Chers
Chris


----------



## pk.sax (27/9/12)

bum said:


> Are they fertilised?



Hmnnnnnn, Bum is missing the point, for a change, wide, very wide...



TasChris said:


> I am pretty sure eggs are vegetarian. I have never seen an egg eating meat.
> 
> Chers
> Chris



Never seen one munching a carrot either :S


----------



## Dave70 (27/9/12)

practicalfool said:


> I've been contemplating if eggs are vegetarian!?



In which sense? 

The strict definition allows for the consumption of eggs by lacto-ovo-vegetarians. 


Or are you contemplating in the philosophical sense, like you're spending the weekend in a _Ryokan_?


----------



## sponge (27/9/12)

Bribie G said:


> It's world Vegetarian Day. I love Vegans, they taste like chicken.



God that scotch fillet for dinner was delicious... Probably shouldve had the tofu one instead though. The drafty at work (who is a preeeeetty big vegan) would be shaking her head right about now.




Bribie G said:


> I've been giving the goat a hammering lately, so to speak B) :lol:



Goat is quickly taking over the freezer in place of lamb for all the stews I do. Just so much sweeter, tender and inexpensive compared to the (now) overpriced lamb.

3kg of goat offcuts for ~$15?? Bargain.... Delicious, delicious bargain.


----------



## pk.sax (27/9/12)

Dave70 said:


> In which sense?
> 
> The strict definition allows for the consumption of eggs by lacto-ovo-vegetarians.
> 
> Or are you contemplating in the philosophical sense, like you're spending the weekend in a _Ryokan_?



Actually I should stop calling myself a vegetarian, Milk don't eat meat either. Do cheese eat veggies?


----------



## pk.sax (27/9/12)

sponge said:


> The drafty at work (who is a preeeeetty big vegan) would be shaking her head right about now.


Poor tegan...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/9/12)

Bribie G said:


> It's world Vegetarian Day. I love Vegans, they taste like chicken.



A mate of mine, after a trip through India, said that the funeral pyres of Buddhists smelt like a hungry jacks, due to their vegan diet.. and that you could always tell when someone who had been eating meat was being burnt because it smelt like shit.

So maybe they taste more like beef.


----------



## Dave70 (28/9/12)

practicalfool said:


> Milk don't eat meat either.



There's a reason for that. Wanna recycle your domestic waste? good for you, just don't recycle your cow. 


http://aje.oxfordjournals.org/content/145/11/959.short


*The epidemic began simultaneously at many geographic locations and was traced to contamination of meat and bone meal (MBM), a dietary supplement prepared from rendering of slaughterhouse offal.*


----------



## bum (28/9/12)

Dave70 said:


> *The epidemic began simultaneously at many geographic locations and was traced to contamination of meat and bone meal (MBM), a dietary supplement prepared from rendering of slaughterhouse offal.*


They were feeding cows hotdogs? How positively evil!


----------



## Bribie G (28/9/12)

In the Klondike during the gold rush they fed their horses on dried cod during the winter. Apparently they thrived. (throve??)


----------



## Bribie G (28/9/12)

I just bought a new telephone handset for home. It's an official Telstra model. Unpacked it onto the kitchen counter and the frigging thing comes with a mains adapter and socket. WTF? My Dick Smith handset that I've had for 8 years just plugs into the phone and works fine but the microphone is failing hence the new phone.
Why the power lead requirement? So if there's a power cut I can't use the phone to ring the power company to see if it's just me?

Or is it that Telstra is stuck in some previous decade? Being an old house there's no power socket anywhere near where the phone usually lives but hopefully ok at the new joint.


----------



## bum (28/9/12)

Has it got an answering machine or some other functionality built in?


----------



## jlm (28/9/12)

Will help if you have a basic knowledge of metal......

Manowar>The Beatles

Otherwise it may go over your head. I've been chortling both inwardly and outwardly all day because of this.


----------



## Dave70 (28/9/12)

Bribie G said:


> So if there's a power cut I can't use the phone to ring the power company to see if it's just me?




Ours is like that also. Needs the power to animate the Steven Hawking style voice on the message bank and charge the batteries in the cordless handset. No juice. No landline. No Hawking salutation announcing:

'Hello, no one is a available to take your call. Please leave a message after the tone' - BEEEEEEEP!!!..


----------



## sponge (28/9/12)

jlm said:


> Will help if you have a basic knowledge of metal......
> 
> Manowar>The Beatles
> 
> Otherwise it may go over your head. I've been chortling both inwardly and outwardly all day because of this.



A little OT (in the off topic thread...) 

I haven't had a listen to that link (since Im working... h34r: ) but it reminds me of the Beatallica band. Beatles songs played heavy with a James Hetfield style voice over the top. Quite an interesting old combo...


----------



## jlm (28/9/12)

sponge said:


> A little OT (in the off topic thread...)
> 
> I haven't had a listen to that link (since Im working... h34r: ) but it reminds me of the Beatallica band. Beatles songs played heavy with a James Hetfield style voice over the top. Quite an interesting old combo...


There's no song, its just a funny, funny cartoon..... I just lol'd again.


----------



## sponge (28/9/12)

jlm said:


> There's no song, its just a funny, funny cartoon..... I just lol'd again.



I might have to have a looksee when I get home since I can't open the link anyways... Nothing better than a pre-long weekend giggle.


----------



## Bizier (28/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> A mate of mine, after a trip through India, said that the funeral pyres of Buddhists smelt like a hungry jacks, due to their vegan diet[...]



"The cadavers taste better at Hungry Jacks"

On another note:
Why does metal sound like slick top 40 music these days? When did auto tune become standard practice? It seems like it is metal to be a tax-paying, SUV-driving, lawn-mowing, golf-club-polishing jerk.


----------



## Dave70 (28/9/12)

Bizier said:


> On another note:
> Why does metal sound like slick top 40 music these days? When did auto tune become standard practice? It seems like it is metal to be a tax-paying, SUV-driving, lawn-mowing, golf-club-polishing jerk.



You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Bizier (28/9/12)

Meshuggah aren't broken.

Some of these other bands need to either look in the mirror or stop looking in the mirror.


----------



## Bribie G (28/9/12)

Watched Charge of the Light Brigade (1936) with Errol Flynn on TCM - as those were more innocent days he was wearing tight fitting white cavalry pants for most of the scenes including a couple of obvious male cameltoes and I don't know where the legend came from - maybe had a "surprise one". B) 

(or strapped round to his back with gaffa tape maybe?)


----------



## WarmBeer (1/10/12)

The least satisfying way of spending your annual leave: Kid sitting your 7 and 5 year old while they enjoy their school holidays.


----------



## Bizier (1/10/12)

I started brewing today, heated liquor, started on the task of grinding raw cereals with ol' Porkert corona... hopper came off and I spilled raw wheat everywhere on my back verandah. Ill omen. I pulled the plug. I refuse to fight my system today and it has already thrown the first punch.


----------



## punkin (1/10/12)

WarmBeer said:


> The least satisfying way of spending your annual leave: Kid sitting your 7 and 5 year old while they enjoy their school holidays.




It's a shame.

i always loved spending time with my kids, and love it now when the grandkids are here. I've had a housefull for a fortnight so far and they are still coming and going thick and fast.

Hopefully you'll come to value the time more inj years to come, although that is really a good age when you can have fun together.. :icon_cheers: 




MaybeI'veAlwaysBeenTooCloseToBeingAnOldToddlerPunkin


----------



## WarmBeer (1/10/12)

punkin said:


> It's a shame.
> 
> i always loved spending time with my kids, and love it now when the grandkids are here. I've had a housefull for a fortnight so far and they are still coming and going thick and fast.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll cop that one fair and square on the chin, but in my defense I _was_ grumpy from lack of my usual morning coffee...

With no grandparents in the state at the moment, school holidays means my wife and I alternate weeks off work to look after the kids.

I agree with everything you said, but sometimes in the thick of things, it's hard to remember that I've probably only got them under my roof for another 15 odd years (although, with Melb property prices, they may choose to stay at home a decade or so longer than I did).

So we played soccer in the back yard, made some mud pies, and went to the park. Another hour or so, I can put a DVD on for them while I prepare dinner, and enjoy a well earned pint.


----------



## Bribie G (1/10/12)

My 7 year old is now 27 and he buys me pints - your best years are yet to come :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (1/10/12)

Just had a couple of eventful weeks with the fam. Daughter catches the flu. Son catches gastric bug for 24hrs, luckily he seems to have a cast iron stomach like me and bounces back. Wife catches gastric bug off him BIG time. Cue holiday up the coast. Daughter midway through holiday then catches gastric bug.
In the meantime both kids (6 & 3yo) are acting like typical little whinging brats, whinging about stupid shit and wanting the impossible.

I didn't get sick, had to do 99% of the washing up, my hdd didn't work on the telly in the cabin (f##king typical), and there was no room in the car for my homebrew.

Annual Leave, who needs it?


----------



## punkin (2/10/12)

Apologies, i didn't mean to sound so judgemental. The comment just struck a nerve.

I'm also well aware how much of a pain in the arse they can be at times and do find myself with less patience as the years roll by.  





IAlsoHaveTheLuxuryOfGivingThemBackNowadaysPunkin


----------



## warra48 (2/10/12)

Text message on my mobile received yesterday, but only found this morning:

_From Sender (no name) 61422106097 
I sent you an email without reply. It concerns my late client. Email me for more detail. addingtonlegal @gmail.com_

Yeah right. A legal firm using gmail for their email address? Who do they think they're kidding?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/10/12)

seems legit.  

http://whocalled.net/phone/0422106097


----------



## pk.sax (2/10/12)

Septuagenarians.


----------



## warra48 (2/10/12)

practicalfool said:


> Septuagenarians.



Never mind those in their 70s.

How about nonagenarians? Like my 90 year old father-in-law-pain-in-the-arsssee-big-time.


----------



## Bribie G (2/10/12)

Wozza and I are good, we are sexagenarians


----------



## warra48 (2/10/12)

Bribie G said:


> Wozza and I are good, we are sexagenarians



Spot on....


----------



## Malted (2/10/12)

Bribie G said:


> Wozza and I are goo, we are sexa-irememberwhatthatusedtobe-arians



Heard a horrible story from a horrible source, my mother! OMFG!
Apparetnly at her church group there is this 70+ year old lady with an 80+ year old husband. Apparently they talk about a variety of topics. Apparently he wants sex *Every Day* but they only have it every second day because her doctor has told her that her skin is too thin. She says she gives it to him because it keeps him happy. Farkin gross thinking about it but what an impressive effort on the old goats part, cudos old goat, cudos. 
I've told my missus that gobby makes me happy but she is not as keen to help. So cudos to the old girl, cudos.


----------



## Cocko (2/10/12)

Malted said:


> I've told my missus that gobby makes me happy but she is not as keen to help.



Wear a hood, click at her and point at your 'bits'...... well, it works for me. She is really good after that  

h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (3/10/12)

At a funeral the other week, for the husband of a 80 yo friend of the Mrs - Charlie had died suddenly and the story was that they lived a couple of blocks away from the church in Maryborough QLD, and they would have sex every Sunday Morning to the sound of the bells (Maryborough has the oldest full set of cathedral bells in the southern hemisphere) but last week the Sydney Bellringers society did an interstate trip and did a full peal.


----------



## argon (4/10/12)

Havent brewed in 6 months, got 7 empty kegs from 8. Even have a double batch of cracked grain in a sealed bucket from about 4 months ago. 

Havent cleaned the fermentor from the last brew thats still sitting in the fridge (cold and thankfully nothing growing in it)

Have an SS herms system in bits sitting on the ground next to the rig that hasnt been touched or used since I got it months ago.

Have absolutely no motivation to make more beer. Its like my interest has dropped off a shelf. Havent logged into AHB in months. Didnt enter BABBs or QABC. Have all but stopped drinking... maybe 1 or 2 a week, down from 3 to 4 a night.

On a positive note, have lost 20kg


----------



## rotten (4/10/12)

See a doctor man, quick


----------



## pk.sax (4/10/12)

argon said:


> Havent brewed in 6 months, got 7 empty kegs from 8. Even have a double batch of cracked grain in a sealed bucket from about 4 months ago.
> 
> Havent cleaned the fermentor from the last brew thats still sitting in the fridge (cold and thankfully nothing growing in it)
> 
> ...



I'm thinking a break from brewing would be great. Actually, don't mind the brewing, its the having beer on tap that I need a break from. It used to be a beer a night and now it's an easy 3-4. at least slow down and maybe just make ciders again when I'm all moved down there.


----------



## WarmBeer (5/10/12)

argon said:


> Havent brewed in 6 months, got 7 empty kegs from 8. Even have a double batch of cracked grain in a sealed bucket from about 4 months ago.
> 
> Havent cleaned the fermentor from the last brew thats still sitting in the fridge (cold and thankfully nothing growing in it)
> 
> ...


www.aussieteetotaller.com


----------



## Bizier (7/10/12)

http://www.gooseisland.com/pages/brett_porter/255.php

I can't believe it, Goose Island's brewmaster is named Brett Porter.


----------



## Lecterfan (7/10/12)

I don't know what everyone else does for procrastination...I've got 5 weeks until my thesis is due, and I have spent the last 4 hours getting drunk and recording an awesome(ly shithouse) cover of Children of the Sea.


----------



## dmac80 (7/10/12)

Bizier said:


> http://www.gooseisland.com/pages/brett_porter/255.php
> 
> I can't believe it, Goose Island's brewmaster is named Brett Porter.



Ha, i work with a Brett Porter. I prefer the beer....


----------



## WarmBeer (7/10/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I don't know what everyone else does for procrastination...


Redtube.


----------



## pk.sax (7/10/12)

Belated happy birthday Schubie


----------



## pk.sax (7/10/12)

I'd post to your fb but I'm too drilunk to attempt that

I prolly should hold off the packing for a few hours as well


----------



## Cocko (7/10/12)

We now have grill plate... pan..


Apparently every single thing we eat needs to be cooked on it!


:unsure:


----------



## Bizier (7/10/12)

dmac said:


> Ha, i work with a Brett Porter. I prefer the beer....


Let me guess, he couldn't get a job in the wine industry?


----------



## Malted (8/10/12)

Bizier said:


> Let me guess, he couldn't get a job in the wine industry?



Yeah and he is sour about it


----------



## bum (8/10/12)

Yeah, he's carrying a lot of baggage.


----------



## Airgead (8/10/12)

Saw Steel Panther on the weekend. They rock.

Feel the steel. :super:


----------



## Bribie G (8/10/12)

argon said:


> Havent brewed in 6 months, got 7 empty kegs from 8. Even have a double batch of cracked grain in a sealed bucket from about 4 months ago.
> 
> Havent cleaned the fermentor from the last brew thats still sitting in the fridge (cold and thankfully nothing growing in it)
> 
> ...



I'm similar. To me, brewing isn't so much about making a supply of beer to drink - funnily enough. It's more about the _project _.
To bring you up to speed, Argon, I'm moving to a wee beach near Taree next week, brewhouse has been mothballed for about 2 months. I'm keen to get the new brewery set up with a new brewstand and far more compact and streamlined setup as it's only a SLUG not a DLUG in the new place. 

Until then I couldn't GAF and mostly drinking cask wine or Henninger slabs from Liquorland. 

And I haven't lost 20K :lol: :lol:


----------



## warra48 (8/10/12)

Let this be a warning to you all!


----------



## Bribie G (8/10/12)

warra48 said:


> View attachment 57721
> 
> 
> Let this be a warning to you all!



The only people who FWD stuff are septuagenarians so they will eventually be culled out by the Grim Reaper anyway. And what a relief:

"The difference between Blonde women and Dogs - you will love this, it is priceless"
"15 ways to tell if your mother in law is lying, read this it is genuinely funny and you will fall about laughing"

I expect most of them drive Winnebagos and are called Archie or Cecil. Not like us spry young hipster baby boomers Warra.


----------



## warra48 (8/10/12)

Bribie G said:


> The only people who FWD stuff are septuagenarians so they will eventually be culled out by the Grim Reaper anyway. And what a relief:
> 
> "The difference between Blonde women and Dogs - you will love this, it is priceless"
> "15 ways to tell if your mother in law is lying, read this it is genuinely funny and you will fall about laughing"
> ...



Or they tow mobile chicanes or roadblocks, also know as caravans.
Mostly they're called names like you nominate, but also Dennis, Howard, or Arthur. The ladies are usually called names like Dulcie, Doris, or Daisy.


----------



## Malted (9/10/12)

warra48 said:


> View attachment 57721
> 
> 
> Let this be a warning to you all!



With a head stone of that width one might assume the person was morbidly obese and consequently died of something like a heart attack from trying to get out of bed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/10/12)

it's almost time to watch some dude sky dive from the edge of 'space':

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/8545198/l...m-edge-of-space


----------



## Bizier (10/10/12)

Lame.

I waited all night to see him scoot sideways across the desert in that wind.


----------



## sponge (10/10/12)

A very depressing result for what would've been quite an impressive feat.


----------



## petesbrew (10/10/12)

So depressing when your latest beer tastes like shit.
Bottled it anyway, wife trying to make me feel better by saying "it may get better over time", but you know it won't.
Half in mini kegs so less bottle washing.

Oh well, gotta find a free day for the next brew.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/10/12)

petesbrew said:


> So depressing when your latest beer tastes like shit.
> Bottled it anyway, wife trying to make me feel better by saying "it may get better over time", but you know it won't.
> Half in mini kegs so less bottle washing.
> 
> Oh well, gotta find a free day for the next brew.



Commiserations. I have had three otherwise decent brews completely fucked by stupid cal sulphate mathematics/experiments. I often blend (in the glass/jug) with some of the less excellent brews. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. My deepest sympathy. After 2 months off brewing with nothing but FWKs in between I know I will be gutted if my first triumphant return to AG and the joys of recipe formulation isn't at least 'good' haha.

edit - in regards to the above comments about process/hobby etc...I agree; but to be honest I haven't missed the hobby as I have been flat out, but I have missed having ample supplies of beer. I don't mind buying slabs and do it quite often, but I like to feel extravagant rather than desperate when doing it hahaha


----------



## petesbrew (10/10/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Commiserations. I have had three otherwise decent brews completely fucked by stupid cal sulphate mathematics/experiments. I often blend (in the glass/jug) with some of the less excellent brews. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. My deepest sympathy. After 2 months off brewing with nothing but FWKs in between I know I will be gutted if my first triumphant return to AG and the joys of recipe formulation isn't at least 'good' haha.
> 
> edit - in regards to the above comments about process/hobby etc...I agree; but to be honest I haven't missed the hobby as I have been flat out, but I have missed having ample supplies of beer. I don't mind buying slabs and do it quite often, but I like to feel extravagant rather than desperate when doing it hahaha



Just have to get off my arse and get the next beer brewing. Might even have to break my new years resolution of going AG and resort to a KnK.... but that's if I'm feeling desperate.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/10/12)

The FWKs I've done have been bullshit easy and very drinkable (except way hazier than my AG brews interestingly enough). I am more than happy to do them from now on when I'm busy. They are ultimately less expensive than a 'kits and bits' and I can still get quite a volume of decent beer out of a batch being creative with yeasts and temp control. I did a thomas coopers IPA as well but it's still pretty cold here so it will need another few weeks before being carbonated enough to bother tasting (from personal memory and reading threads here it may well need 6-8 weeks in the bottle before getting stuck into it anyway). Time vs beer vs time vs beer etc etc. I even once laughingly considered drinking less but very reasonably decided against it.


----------



## Bribie G (11/10/12)

It's finally pissing down on Bribie Island, first rain that you can call rain since July. The lawn was about to expire as you can see. 

Yay


----------



## Ivan Other One (11/10/12)

Nice one Bribie, almost forgot what rain looks like. At least our lawns look much the same exept you are missing a big hole dug by the dog.


----------



## WarmBeer (11/10/12)

Nearly, nearly got pork spun tonight.

You'd never guess how...


----------



## kevo (11/10/12)

Lawn?

Those are weeds.


----------



## pk.sax (12/10/12)

You still Bribie!
I drove through that fekin rain all day yesterday.
When do you head off?


----------



## Bribie G (12/10/12)

Tuesday. However I've mentally moved out. You'd know what I mean being a bit of a nomad yourself


----------



## pk.sax (12/10/12)

Drive through town, have a drink with us? Have to have send away drinks.

Although, you're prolly at least half as neck deep in packing as I was


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/12)

I just sharted.


----------



## Bizier (13/10/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just sharted.


HA!

Relaxed face > urgent action required face.


----------



## Bizier (13/10/12)

I got up early to brew, hung over as all fuggles and my oats are expired (not a metaphor).

As soon as I get back from driving around like a dick trying to find some oats, I am pouring myself a framboise. Andrew Gaze told me to eat cereals and fruit of a morn or my basketball won't bounce.


----------



## GuyQLD (13/10/12)

My ghetto BIAB bag isn't big enough for this grain bill. I dropped the side and grain everywhere. 

30 mins later, 3 pots an esky and a spare fermenter and I've managed to strain the whole thing back into the kettle sans grain.

Haven't even started drinking yet.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/12)

As part of my current move from QLD to NSW I researched properties in the chosen area (on the Coast near Taree) and came across this brilliant place which would have to be ideal for brewing. (didn't take this one but I'll probably regret it forever)

It's in a row of terraces at Harrington, the front of the street is ground level but the back is lower so there is a "basement level" at the back with a garage for each unit. 





What a perfect place for a brewhouse, and right there on the RHS of the photo: boom tish :lol: :lol: - ooh, must hoist the bag but I got to take a dump first. 
And how handy for brew days, you can have real pissing contests, not the virtual ones that are prevalent on the forum B)


----------



## Bizier (16/10/12)

My 3711 just tried to do a runner on me after stepping from 250ml > 750ml > 3L. I had re-sanitised the foil on my flask twice within two hours of stepping up and replaced it shortly thereafter. I am going to see if it continues growth at fridge temps on the stirplate. See if I can't half neuter this horny beast.

I might have to look into antifoam or a larger flask (I am only using a 3L).


----------



## petesbrew (18/10/12)

Dragonboat training last night with the work team. Got home and  saw all my brewing gear in the backyard, waiting to be cleaned and packed away.

Did it to the soundtrack of a podcast and the neighbour screaming down a phone for over an hour.

Ps. While I was hosing down the kettle, a ringtail possum ran across the side fence. I quickly turned the nozzle to JET and blasted that little prick right up the arse... that's for running over my roof every night! <_<


----------



## bum (18/10/12)

Audio is nsfw (swear bear) - video is fine.


----------



## johnw (18/10/12)

Home made pastrami. Mind blowing.


----------



## Bizier (18/10/12)

DrinkBeer said:


> Home made pastrami. Mind blowing.
> 
> View attachment 57890


******* hell mate, did you just do what I think you are insinuating you just did? I know we need to admit our position and role within Asia, but geez mate, it's Man's best friend.

ED: Oh, you edited your post.


----------



## manticle (18/10/12)

DrinkBeer said:


> Home made pastrami. Mind blowing.
> 
> View attachment 57891



There's a bunch of meat curing, sausage making, charcuterie loving fanatics on this forum who'd be interested in your recipe and process.


----------



## sponge (19/10/12)

Noel Fielding at the opera house tonight...



:beerbang:


----------



## johnw (19/10/12)

Bizier said:


> ******* hell mate, did you just do what I think you are insinuating you just did? I know we need to admit our position and role within Asia, but geez mate, it's Man's best friend.
> 
> ED: Oh, you edited your post.




its always awkward when you mix up pics of your dog and home made pastrami. I thought i got away with it.


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

Might brew for the first time in weeks/months on monday.

**** yes.

Off topic it may not be but only the off topic form will allow such meaningless frivolity.


----------



## Cocko (19/10/12)

manticle said:


> Might brew for the first time in weeks/months on monday.
> 
> **** yes.
> 
> Off topic it may not be but only the off topic form will allow such meaningless frivolity.



Reported.


----------



## johnw (19/10/12)

manticle said:


> There's a bunch of meat curing, sausage making, charcuterie loving fanatics on this forum who'd be interested in your recipe and process.



I am more into smoking meat and cooking outside on my kamado, but i certainly appreciate the cross over. 

At the moment i am running three experiments with pastrami - first one is corned beef from woolworths, second is a cut of silverside home made into corned beef and the third is a cut of silverside. The first experiment was with the corned beer. It sat in a zip lock bag for 48 hours with about 6 or 7 water changes. I then rubbed it up and left it overnight. The next day i cooked on the kamado for about 6 hours @ 110c, with about an 1.5 hours of smoke at the start. 

For the rub on the pastrami i threw together a mix similar to this without the dill, steak seasoning and adding a little more cayenne chilli powder. I also used sweet paprika to combat the salt from the onion and garlic powder. It was my first go at pastrami and I am a convert. when in a wrap or sandwich it adds a dimension that makes you think less about the amount of healthy stuff in there and more about the meat. 

Also got some nitrate free bacon on the cure at the moment too. Its certainly a guest favorite at da crib!


----------



## Cocko (19/10/12)

DrinkBeer said:


> I am more into smoking meat and cooking outside on my kamado, but i certainly appreciate the cross over.
> 
> At the moment i am running three experiments with pastrami - first one is corned beef from woolworths, second is a cut of silverside home made into corned beef and the third is a cut of silverside. The first experiment was with the corned beer. It sat in a zip lock bag for 48 hours with about 6 or 7 water changes. I then rubbed it up and left it overnight. The next day i cooked on the kamado for about 6 hours @ 110c, with about an 1.5 hours of smoke at the start.
> 
> ...



I ordered my smoker today and am pretty excited about it... Should have it by next weekend. Am planning ribs, first up..

Do you think smokers/smoking meats deserves it own thread? I have searched and couldn't find one?

Like the 'Whats on the plate' thread but - 'Smoking Meats - Tips, recipes and advice'

I know there is other forums for it but it may be rad for AHB'ers?

2c.


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

Cocko said:


> I ordered my smoker today and am pretty excited about it


Look at Mr Fancy-Pants over here! Most people just pick them up off the street but he's gotta _order_ one all special like.


----------



## Cocko (19/10/12)

bum said:


> Look at Mr Fancy-Pants over here! Most people just pick them up off the street but he's gotta _order_ one all special like.



Not being smart but more so saying, I will have a smoker... thats all.

I will be naked with my hickory flavoured meat/s

Not bragging, just saying.


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

Think bum was making a joke about this lady:


----------



## Cocko (19/10/12)

manticle said:


> Think bum was making a joke about this lady:




Please dont post the 'MRS' she hates that.

But yes moving forward...

Just saying...


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

All I'm saying is that mine taste like chocolate.

Just saying.


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

manticle said:


> Think bum was making a joke about this lady:


No! I meant the nice ones making their way through college like in the movies (that I download and watch on my own).


----------



## Cocko (19/10/12)

bum said:


> No! I meant the nice ones making their way through college like in the movies (that I download and watch on my own).




Surely, they are real yeah? if so, I am back ont the table?





Surely?!? h34r:


----------



## bum (20/10/12)

I told you not to call me that.


----------



## bum (20/10/12)

Just noticed an email from Meredith/Golden Plains telling me how AWESOME it is they just booked Parliament.

Uh...Parliament just played THE GATHERING OF THE JUGGALOS. I'm pretty sure they must be playing for crack these days. Clearly not the score they may have been once upon a time.


----------



## warra48 (20/10/12)

Just testing the Snipping Tool I read about in Truman's post in the Punkin Cascadian Dark Ale thread.


----------



## Ivan Other One (21/10/12)

The neighbours had a party last night, not overly loud but annoying enough with setting off fireworks in throughout the night, much to the dislike of my dog. :angry: 

Hmmmm, It's 6am, Wonder if now would be a good time to start cutting up some steel with the angle grinder??? <_<


----------



## jyo (21/10/12)

Once that sun is up, I say grind away :lol:


----------



## bum (25/10/12)

Well, that exam sucked.

Oh, look! Beer!


----------



## Fents (26/10/12)

looks like no vic xmas case swap this year! no one game enough to host...makes baby jesus cry tbh.

yobs missus said no, trippers has to find a new rental, mants not quite setup yet, im not even going to ask my wifey as i know the answer! bugga.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/10/12)

Fents said:


> looks like no vic xmas case swap this year! no one game enough to host...makes baby jesus cry tbh.
> 
> yobs missus said no, trippers has to find a new rental, mants not quite setup yet, im not even going to ask my wifey as i know the answer! bugga.



Road trip to Qld?


----------



## petesbrew (26/10/12)

Got a coffee for my wife after taking son swimming. Son chucks the shits cos I wouldn't get anything for him. Drag screaming child through car park, put coffee on roof of car, and spend 5 or so minutes wrestling son into his booster seat. Get in car all pissed off and leave the carpark. 
Hear strange noise from above and see brown milky liquid run down the passenger side window.

Oh, the coffee. :angry:


----------



## Fents (26/10/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Road trip to Qld?



Rook did it one year didnt he? did he survive hahaha! apparently incider had his way with him too...in fact where is incider and wokkie these day's. must of grown up somewhere along the lines.


----------



## bum (26/10/12)

So, it turns out that this is a thing:


----------



## Bizier (26/10/12)

I am assuming that the obviously at odds wine venture was not a smashing success...


----------



## bum (26/10/12)

Those things are 69c per can. I'm assuming they didn't do so well either.


----------



## TasChris (27/10/12)

One of those mornings,
Wake up to find my new heifers have pissed of through a fence, over a cattle grate and off into 700 ha plantation estate.
Track them onto to a big muddy track then get bogged to the running boards trying to round them up. I have to get a mate to get his tractor and pull me out but by this time the cows have pissed off again.
Four hours after leaving home I head back home to plan 2nd attack and there are the bastards waiting at the gate to come back in.
Gunna enjoy eating one of them, not sure which one yet.

Chris


----------



## petesbrew (27/10/12)

If anyone picked up a pair of black arnettes with red arms at the Hart's Meet The Brewer night last night, they're mine...
Will shout a 5L minikeg full of my next awesome beer for their safe return.


----------



## Bizier (27/10/12)




----------



## johnw (27/10/12)

petesbrew said:


> If anyone picked up a pair of black arnettes with red arms at the Hart's Meet The Brewer night last night, they're mine...
> Will shout a 5L minikeg full of my next awesome beer for their safe return.



Is this the start of a drunken lost and found thread?


----------



## petesbrew (28/10/12)

DrinkBeer said:


> Is this the start of a drunken lost and found thread?


Ah, It was worth a shot :lol: Honestly I knew something was going to go pear shaped that night when I put the sunnies case I NEVER use in my bag.

Those sunnies were so cool and comfy, but it's servo sunnies from now on.

Nice idea though... drunken lost & found. Beer rewards.


----------



## Bribie G (29/10/12)

Taree, NSW

I've joined the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Drunks B)


----------



## Ivan Other One (29/10/12)

Good onya Bribie, Always thought there was a place that's close to heaven.


----------



## Bizier (29/10/12)

That is awesome Bribie.


----------



## Dave70 (30/10/12)

Just ate dinner whilst clicking through Tidalpete's fine collection of beer's. 
It's in the members gallery and since there seems to be no compromising material within, I'm sure he wont mind me popping up a link.
Take a squiz. It'll make ya thirsty I promise. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...si&img=5707


----------



## Bribie G (30/10/12)

QldKev dropped in for a visit, showed him my new church today and he left there with the spirit (in an Aldi bag)


----------



## rotten (30/10/12)

I suddenly have the urge to go back to church


----------



## Dave70 (31/10/12)

Here's one that's down the road from me. Murry's Whale Ale on tap and a good feed to be had there.
This is the kind of urban planning I can thoroughly endorse on so many levels. 

Lord, hear our prayer.


----------



## Malted (31/10/12)

Dave70 said:


> Just ate dinner whilst clicking through Tidalpete's fine collection of beer's.
> It's in the members gallery and since there seems to be no compromising material within, I'm sure he wont mind me popping up a link.
> Take a squiz. It'll make ya thirsty I promise.



What a fine collection of glassware!


----------



## johnw (31/10/12)

These frogs have been like this since i arrived in Denmark. Just good mates I'm sure.


----------



## freezkat (31/10/12)

DrinkBeer said:


> These frogs have been like this since i arrived in Denmark. Just good mates I'm sure.
> 
> View attachment 58177


 Gad blasted liberals


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/12)

Dave70 said:


> Here's one that's down the road from me. Murry's Whale Ale on tap and a good feed to be had there.
> This is the kind of urban planning I can thoroughly endorse on so many levels.
> 
> Lord, hear our prayer.


With declining church membership maybe we can expect to see a few more of those pop up.


----------



## seamad (31/10/12)

Turn all places of worship worldwide into pubs,bars,or restaurants, end of fighting. Now where is my nobel peace prize so i can start a micro :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/12)

Sean for president, where do I sign?


----------



## Dave70 (31/10/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> With declining church membership maybe we can expect to see a few more of those pop up.



Interesting. The surge in polytheistic uptake tends to suggest punters are more keen on spinning the reincarnation chocolate wheel than spending all of eternity in the tedium of heaven, or having their bottoms prodded by trident wielding demons in Dante's inferno. 

Personally, I were a jedi, I'd be appalled that the government fails to recognise my religion when a transparent scam like scientology gets a guernsey.


----------



## seamad (31/10/12)

Mate i dont want to be president, some nutter woukd blow me up for turning places of worship into pubs..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/12)

Fair cop. You can be deputy. 
Nobody ever blows them up.


----------



## goomboogo (31/10/12)

seamad said:


> Turn all places of worship worldwide into pubs,bars,or restaurants, end of fighting. Now where is my nobel peace prize so i can start a micro :lol:



Yes, there's never been a fight in a pub.


----------



## bum (31/10/12)

goomboogo said:


> Yes, there's never been a fight in a pub.


What if we just put all the pool tables in the places of worship and let them sort themselves out?


----------



## freezkat (1/11/12)

Dave70 said:


> Interesting. The surge in polytheistic uptake tends to suggest punters are more keen on spinning the reincarnation chocolate wheel than spending all of eternity in the tedium of heaven, or having their bottoms prodded by trident wielding demons in Dante's inferno.
> 
> Personally, I were a jedi, I'd be appalled that the government fails to recognise my religion when a transparent scam like scientology gets a guernsey.



Presbyterian was started as a religion of the affluent. Scientology appeals to the wealthy because only those who can afford their special anti-rogue-nano-bot spirit counseling will achieve the highest level in the afterlife. Stars like Michael Jackson, Tom Cruise and John Travolta are huge walking advertisements. 

I think many have joined for the people/job networking 

Elvis Presley's daughter Lisa Marie left the religion after her brief marriage to Michael Jackson. Tom Cruise's ex wife Katie Holmes left as well. After their split they agreed their children should attend a secular private school. Most likely Tom was afraid his kids would be influenced by attending a judeo/christian school and wouldn't follow his path.


----------



## seamad (1/11/12)

goomboogo said:


> Yes, there's never been a fight in a pub.




Never heard of a vb drinker killing a xxxx drinker because of the beer they drink. The beer crusades or suicide beer bombers,not likely.


----------



## petesbrew (1/11/12)

seamad said:


> Never heard of a vb drinker killing a xxxx drinker because of the beer they drink. The beer crusades or suicide beer bombers,not likely.


Didn't someone get glassed at a Brisbane AHB pubcrawl a few years ago?


----------



## bum (1/11/12)

By an AHB member, no less.


----------



## seamad (1/11/12)

Must have been a ted drinker


----------



## Malted (1/11/12)

seamad said:


> suicide beer bombers,not likely.


----------



## jlm (1/11/12)

petesbrew said:


> Didn't someone get glassed at a Brisbane AHB pubcrawl a few years ago?


It was an international brewers day function. I remember wearing some of the glass. I also remember stopping at o'malleys and then the Belgian beer cafe on the way to get the bus home. I also remember work really sucked the next day and I had a bunnings sausage for breakfast. 

See, who says the booze is messing with my memory. What were we talking about again?


----------



## Jay Cee (1/11/12)

The Bavarian Bier Cafe in Parramatta (NSW) is also in a church


----------



## petesbrew (2/11/12)

Found a final longneck of coffee porter I made last January. I hoped it improved with age.

It hadn't.


----------



## Bribie G (2/11/12)

Jay Cee said:


> The Bavarian Bier Cafe in Parramatta (NSW) is also in a church



Until it got closed down


----------



## Dave70 (2/11/12)

petesbrew said:


> Found a final longneck of coffee porter I made last January. I hoped it improved with age.
> 
> It hadn't.



Funny, or not, you should say that. I did the same thing last weekend. I made a big stout with coffee and choc adjuncts about ten months ago. It still tastes equally shithouse as it did back then. Actually, a little worse. Much of the alcohol warmth, maltiness and hop bitterness have mellowed to leave behind what essentially tastes like a slightly effervescent pint of cold black coffee.


----------



## petesbrew (2/11/12)

Dave70 said:


> Funny, or not, you should say that. I did the same thing last weekend. I made a big stout with coffee and choc adjuncts about ten months ago. It still tastes equally shithouse as it did back then. Actually, a little worse. Much of the alcohol warmth, maltiness and hop bitterness have mellowed to leave behind what essentially tastes like a slightly effervescent pint of cold black coffee.


Yep, Coffee is one ingredient I will not be using again in a hurry.


----------



## Bribie G (2/11/12)

Whilst we obviously sympathise with our American cousins about the dreadful storm that has wreaked such havoc on the Atlantic seaboard and commiserate with the families who have lost loved ones, the question does arise:

During the horrendous Cyclone Yasi and associated systems that devastated Queensland last year, were US TV screens flooded - in equal measure - with wall-to-wall coverage of the disaster - were there constant reports from American journalists on the spot keeping their audiences up to date with the latest carnage?

Not a critisism of the USA at all, just of our sycophantic Aussie Cultural Cringe media who worship everything that happens or emerges from that nation. Or is it a case of vicarious glee that all these foreigners are suffering, perhaps. 

Discuss

<_<


----------



## seamad (2/11/12)

I think the abc news the other night had one third devoted to usa sandy damage.
Haiti probably had more lives lost to this storm, plus the poor sods have cholera problems still from the earthquake two years ago, did they get a mention?
To get equal coverage i reckon one american life is worth about one thousand at least of your average third world country to get anywhere near the coverage time.

Why have we become so us centric?


----------



## pk.sax (2/11/12)

Dunno. Quite a few American friends called in during yasi to tell me to evacuate. News must've spread.


----------



## bum (2/11/12)

Bribie G said:


> During the horrendous Cyclone Yasi and associated systems that devastated Queensland last year


Are you suggesting that the impact is the same? Same caveats, obviously. 



Bribie G said:


> were US TV screens flooded - in equal measure - with wall-to-wall coverage of the disaster - were there constant reports from American journalists on the spot keeping their audiences up to date with the latest carnage?


I had US friends asking me if everything was okay (Seppos generally think Australia in pretty small). So they heard about it at least. I know they generally hear about the bushfires we get down here as well.

I don't wish to diminish the effects of Yasi at all but Sandy affects more people than are in our entire country let alone Queensland. Is it big enough news that it should exclude all other stories? No. But it is pretty big news.



seamad said:


> Haiti probably had more lives lost to this storm, plus the poor sods have cholera problems still from the earthquake two years ago, did they get a mention?


Yeah, I can't handle even thinking about Haiti. Those poor bastards must have kicked God's dog.



seamad said:


> Why have we become so us centric?


Honestly, it isn't matter of being US-centric. Could have happened in any country that is largely composed of pink people and it'd be big news. Probably doesn't hurt that they're getting handed tonnes of sensational material for free...


----------



## GuyQLD (2/11/12)

bum said:


> .... No. But it is pretty big news....
> 
> ...Honestly, it isn't matter of being US-centric. Could have happened in any country that is largely composed of pink people and it'd be big news. Probably doesn't hurt that they're getting handed tonnes of sensational material for free...



Don't know if I agree with the big news part, but that's mainly a personal dislike of most media in general and the purpose it is supposed to serve (vs what it does serve). 

You're spot on with the free material thing though. With all the interconnected ownership and what not it's like putting a bag of jellybeans in front of a 5 year old and leaving the room after telling them not to eat any.. Only someone gives them a dollar for every one they eat.

From a more humanitarian perspective however, poor bastards.


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/11/12)

Bribie G said:


> Whilst we obviously sympathise with our American cousins about the dreadful storm that has wreaked such havoc on the Atlantic seaboard and commiserate with the families who have lost loved ones, the question does arise:
> 
> During the horrendous Cyclone Yasi and associated systems that devastated Queensland last year, were US TV screens flooded - in equal measure - with wall-to-wall coverage of the disaster - were there constant reports from American journalists on the spot keeping their audiences up to date with the latest carnage?
> 
> ...




Are you serious Bribie, the differences between these two disasters is huge, there really is no comparison between the two, of course given the death toll and the millions affected we are going to hear and see a great deal. I don't watch a lot of tv and haven't seen much about the disaster at all really but what makes you think they weren't flooded with our reports I know my Mom was in the UK, she said it headlined all the news channels.


----------



## Ivan Other One (2/11/12)

I don't wish to diminish the effects of Yasi at all but Sandy affects more people than are in our entire country let alone Queensland. Is it big enough news that it should exclude all other stories? No. But it is pretty big news. (Bum's quote)


Having seen first-hand the result of Yasi and the news pics of Sandy would have to say that the storms were similar in their destructivity, But due to a far mor dense population in a similar size storm affected area, it seems that the states have had a lot more lives and property affected by the storm, thus more media coverage, probably due to not only the cost in lives but also in dollars.

Were Haiti a more providant country, would it then rate more mentions? I agree Bum, those poor folk, to put it politely.

Now in the times to come, we can wait and see the result of what Sandy brings as far as the recovery for the people goes, let alone this becoming the subject of a political football.


----------



## jyo (2/11/12)

I just poured a schooner of cream ale and slipped a slice of succulent lemon into it. You know, just to remember.



It's actually quite good h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (2/11/12)

jyo said:


> I just poured a schooner of cream ale and slipped a slice of succulent lemon into it. You know, just to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually quite good h34r:


Heritic!! Burn him burn him.

Jehovia. Jehovia!!


----------



## marksfish (2/11/12)

there are at least two factors that come in to play with the news reporting on sandy 1) the cheapskate nature of T.V news every where and 2) the fact that hurricane sandy would have hit an area from brisbane to melbourne which puts yasi into perspective as a purely local event.


----------



## jyo (2/11/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Heritic!! Burn him burn him.
> 
> Jehovia. Jehovia!!



I still feel a bit dirty. Granted, the lemon was on the bench to squeeze over the crumbed chicken, so it wasn't planned.


I will not deny my enjoyment, though!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/11/12)

There is a bush turkey in our yard and its trying to rake leaves etc _through_ a timber paling fence to it's nest. 
I find this highly amusing.


----------



## Bribie G (3/11/12)

I'm not averse to occasionally putting a splash of Bickfords yellow lime cordial into a lager / American Wheat. Especially as a lawnmower. However I draw the line at the mint leaves and cocktail umbrella.


----------



## bradsbrew (3/11/12)




----------



## Ivan Other One (4/11/12)

bradsbrew said:


>



Saw it on FB, Clicked "Like"


----------



## petesbrew (4/11/12)

Pint of stout while floating in the pool. 
The beer choice sounds wrong, but it was fantastically delicious.


----------



## brettprevans (4/11/12)

petesbrew said:


> Pint of stout while floating in the pool.
> The beer choice sounds wrong, but it was fantastically delicious.


Awsome.

Laying on a rug at a paek whilst the kids play sucking back mygoulish monster cider. Gotta love beer pairing lol


----------



## petesbrew (4/11/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Awsome.
> 
> Laying on a rug at a paek whilst the kids play sucking back mygoulish monster cider. Gotta love beer pairing lol


I think you could've worded that first sentence better, CM2!

Great way of finishing off the weekend though.


----------



## brettprevans (6/11/12)

petesbrew said:


> I think you could've worded that first sentence better, CM2!
> 
> Great way of finishing off the weekend though.


It was sunny. It looked ok when i typed it. Point taken
Fat finger no spell check translation...
'laying on a rug at a park, while the kids play. Im sucking back my goulish monsterincider...'


----------



## Bribie G (6/11/12)

Note to BigPond

Stop sending me fecking WiFi wireless router modems. Please. 
Every few days a guy knocks at my door and gets me to sign for a modem. My life is turning into a 1950s surrealist film.

Are these things worth anything second hand?


----------



## petesbrew (6/11/12)

Bribie G said:


> Note to BigPond
> 
> Stop sending me fecking WiFi wireless router modems. Please.
> Every few days a guy knocks at my door and gets me to sign for a modem. My life is turning into a 1950s surrealist film.
> ...


Plug em all in together so it's harder for cybercrims to hack in.


----------



## brettprevans (6/11/12)

Just did my 5yr olds school reader. Boring. Then got her to read the contents pahe from brew your own mag, oct edition and part of the 'fermented foods' article. Much more intetesting, lol. She did well. Lets wait and see what her teacher says about it as i put it down on her reading list, hehehe.


----------



## Bribie G (6/11/12)

petesbrew said:


> Plug em all in together so it's harder for cybercrims to hack in.


My computer room is at the other end of the house from the phone jack and I only get a couple of bars. Is there any way of chaining them so that I can station them at intermediate points to give a strong signal at my PC?


----------



## bum (6/11/12)

You can set up a second one as a repeater if you really feel like you need to but I'd personally only consider it if I was getting fairly unusable connections. Have a look at this and see what you reckon: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/doityours...eless-range/141

I wouldn't focus on the number of bars you're getting. That only relates to signal strength and may not be an accurate indicator of speed (although poor signal quality can have a flow-on effect on speed but that is not to say they are always the same thing). Try www.speedtest.net and see if you're getting speeds like you might expect.


----------



## bum (6/11/12)

bradsbrew said:


>



Au contraire!


----------



## brettprevans (6/11/12)

U tease, bum. Wheres the next shot!?

But homer says 'you don't win friends with salad' so it must be true.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (6/11/12)

A very grim day for me today.......... My first keg blew. I'm, I'm lost for words...........


----------



## brettprevans (6/11/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> A very grim day for me today.......... My first keg blew. I'm, I'm lost for words...........


RIP
Did it blow too soon? Must have been a good beer. If i took too long to blow it was avg. Youll find this rule to be true. 
Its a horrible soind of gas and foam under pressure and notbing xoming out.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (6/11/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> RIP
> Did it blow too soon? Must have been a good beer. If i took too long to blow it was avg. Youll find this rule to be true.
> Its a horrible soind of gas and foam under pressure and notbing xoming out.




Kegged it on thurs.........


----------



## Cocko (6/11/12)

Dont get me started on ******* cyclists!

Sure, ride your guts out - ON THE BIKE TRACKS we all paid for...

You wanna ride on the road.

Pay Rego.

****, your Lycra wrapping doesn't protect that huh!

****!!!


----------



## johnw (6/11/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> A very grim day for me today.......... My first keg blew. I'm, I'm lost for words...........



Dont they make a nasal spray for that?


----------



## brettprevans (6/11/12)

Cocko said:


> Dont get me started on ******* cyclists!
> 
> Sure, ride your guts out - ON THE BIKE TRACKS we all paid for...
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more. Evefyone else on the road pays rego and tsc insurance exceot riders yet their accidents get tac covered and they dont pay insurance. Fuckers.


----------



## bum (6/11/12)

We pay TAC to cover the damage our vehicles cause to other humans. You can make that point if a bike ever pounds through your side intrusion protection and turns you to paste.


----------



## Cocko (6/11/12)

bum said:


> We pay TAC to cover the damage our vehicles cause to other humans. You can make that point if a bike ever pounds through your side intrusion protection and turns you to paste.




And they pay what in the case 'they' cause an accident?


----------



## bum (6/11/12)

The same thing you'd have to pay if you didn't have insurance. It isn't a "get out of jail free card".


----------



## marksfish (6/11/12)

bum said:


> We pay TAC to cover the damage our vehicles cause to other humans. You can make that point if a bike ever pounds through your side intrusion protection and turns you to paste.




and pushie riders have never skittled a pedestrian?


----------



## bum (6/11/12)

See my more recent post.


----------



## Cocko (6/11/12)

Cool..

Why dont we all just not pay rego or insurance and when we cause an accident, we will deal with it then? seems like a much better system.

All I am saying is:

Ride on the the ******* riding paths you Cadel Evans Fux! If you wanna rule the road - pay like the rest of us.


----------



## bum (6/11/12)

Are they allowed on toll-roads?

Just saying.


----------



## Cocko (6/11/12)

Pay rego, pay tolls.. sure.

Just payin.


----------



## pk.sax (7/11/12)

Pay cuz you pay?

Idjit

Updated my address from Cairns to Brisbane for a whopping 33% increase over prev premium. Fuckin dangerous place. Right?

PS: have had had more road sense from drivers in Brisbane than in Cairns.


----------



## petesbrew (7/11/12)

Just realised I've spent this year mostly rebrewing old recipes.
Good fun. Some better - some worse. But I've stuck to my new years resolution of only brewing AG. (IMO a FWK counts)


----------



## argon (7/11/12)

Cocko said:


> Dont get me started on ******* cyclists!
> 
> Sure, ride your guts out - ON THE BIKE TRACKS we all paid for...
> 
> ...



What's your argument for them to pay rego?


----------



## petesbrew (7/11/12)

argon said:


> What's your argument for them to pay rego?


How young will rego be aimed at? And then will we also have to get green slips for our kids' bmxes?


----------



## Cocko (7/11/12)

argon said:


> What's your argument for them to pay rego?



To contribute Finically to the revenue of the RTA, or what ever your states governing body is called.
Identification; If you see some idiot on the road doing something illegal or endangering life, they have a number plate that can be referenced to police or whoever... Bike riders do not.
The registration process could include some of the basic road rules they should obey, making it safer for everyone.

With out being silly about it, like kids riding there BMX in the drive or anyone riding on bike paths, go crazy, please, thats what they are there for. I am talking about the cyclist who use the roads to ride on as recreation or professionally training for sport events etc taking up lanes and often causing drivers to be nervous or make dangerous decisions to get passed them or whatever.... pay rego.

Not really an argument for it, its more my opinion, which I understand may not be popular.


----------



## Malted (7/11/12)

Cocko said:


> kids riding there BMX in the drive or anyone riding on bike paths, go crazy, please, thats what they are there for.



What about when Mum wants to back the SUV out? What if a friend sweeps into the driveway with an SUV? Dear god, what about the postman on his scooter??? Won't someone think of the postman! I'll tell you what I think of my postman; he is a fecker. He keeps short cutting across a corner of my lawn and consequently the lawn won't grow there. Apparrently a paved double driveway isn't enough room for him to swing his scooter back onto the footpath. He misses a popup sprinkler by centimetres. I'll put thumb tacks on the bald patch if he ever hits my sprinkler; fecker.


----------



## petesbrew (8/11/12)

Cocko said:


> To contribute Finically to the revenue of the RTA, or what ever your states governing body is called.
> Identification; If you see some idiot on the road doing something illegal or endangering life, they have a number plate that can be referenced to police or whoever... Bike riders do not.
> The registration process could include some of the basic road rules they should obey, making it safer for everyone.
> 
> ...


I'm not being silly about it. Lots of kids ride their bikes to school, do paper runs on them, I know I did. Should it then be registered for private/business use? I mean it's opening up a whole new can of worms.
Opinion taken and I get what makes you angry. Some riders are absolute nutters. Then again so are some drivers. I used to ride on the M2 which can be pretty hairy sometimes. Actually, I''m rather glad I'm still alive.


----------



## Bribie G (8/11/12)

bum said:


> You can set up a second one as a repeater if you really feel like you need to but I'd personally only consider it if I was getting fairly unusable connections. Have a look at this and see what you reckon: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/doityours...eless-range/141
> 
> I wouldn't focus on the number of bars you're getting. That only relates to signal strength and may not be an accurate indicator of speed (although poor signal quality can have a flow-on effect on speed but that is not to say they are always the same thing). Try www.speedtest.net and see if you're getting speeds like you might expect.




At the moment I'm getting 7Mbps via WLAN in the bedroom, is that good / average / hohum ? 
Seems to be chugging along nicely playing a show on ABC's iView - Thanks for that article, Bum, that will be plan B.


----------



## bum (8/11/12)

I'd be happy enough with 7Mbps but your needs might be different to mine. If video is streaming okay then I'd be tempted to leave things as they are but different strokes for different blokes and all that.


----------



## .DJ. (8/11/12)

according to the old man I saw at the pub, hypercolour t-shirts are back in...

You're welcome everyone....


----------



## petesbrew (8/11/12)

.DJ. said:


> according to the old man I saw at the pub, hypercolour t-shirts are back in...
> 
> You're welcome everyone....


Mine's coming out of the vacccum pack tonight.


----------



## jyo (8/11/12)

The missus just came outside because she heard me (with no doubt real anguish and concern in my voice) saying "Ohhh, noooo. Ohhhhh!!!!"

The look I got when describing that my keg of pils had just blown dry was priceless.


----------



## Dave70 (9/11/12)

Picked up a 70L Sonex stock pot for sixty clams of e bay. Brand new. 
With dimensions of 58cm x 31cm (H), it would best be described as 'over-square' in engine building parlance. 
I think I shall make it my new kettle, turn my keg into a mash tun and retire my long suffering esky to it's more traditional role as garage clutter / porn storage. 

He's still got a 50L job if anyone's interested. 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/STOCKPOT-50-LIT...=item43b581cde7


----------



## brettprevans (9/11/12)

Possibly my worst lunch ever.
Can of cold old el paso beans with chilli out of the tin and plain brown bread.
Flavourless. Gluggy, bugger all chilli and no lime or lemon to liven it up. 
Very dissapointing.


----------



## Bribie G (9/11/12)

Have you noticed that Indian restaurants are run by Indians (or more likely Bangladeshis), Chinese by Chinese, Thai and Vietnamese Restaurants are absolutely rotten with Thais and vietnamese, but I've yet to see a so called Mexican restaurant staffed by Mexicans. I refer to the Taco Den sort of places that are always in the same strip as the other "ethnic" restaurants.


----------



## bum (9/11/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Possibly my worst lunch ever.


I had the worst meal ever on Wednesday night. Gami around the corner from Deja Vu. Holy shit, it was disgusting. How can a Korean fried-chicken place be bad? That doesn't even make any sense.

Has great reviews online. Do not ever trust online restaurant reviews. How these people ever found a restaurant outside of a food court I will never know.


----------



## Dave70 (9/11/12)

Bribie G said:


> Have you noticed that Indian restaurants are run by Indians (or more likely Bangladeshis), Chinese by Chinese, Thai and Vietnamese Restaurants are absolutely rotten with Thais and vietnamese, but I've yet to see a so called Mexican restaurant staffed by Mexicans. I refer to the Taco Den sort of places that are always in the same strip as the other "ethnic" restaurants.



Working briskly with hot oil, wok's, sharp knives and tandoors takes a measure of manual dexterity and skill. Most likley traditional.

Slopping mince into a tortilla or taco shell and applying sauce from a squeeze bottle could be mastered by Steady Eddie. 

Ever wonder why Mc Donald's never has a 'stir fry' promotion? That's a litigation nightmare for Ronald right there. 


Anyway.


----------



## brettprevans (9/11/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Possibly my worst lunch ever.
> Can of cold old el paso beans with chilli out of the tin and plain brown bread.
> Flavourless. Gluggy, bugger all chilli and no lime or lemon to liven it up.
> Very dissapointing.


How much differance a word can make
Beans or
Refried beans. 

I had a can of refried beans. Actually only 3/4 of a can. I couldnt finish it.

Thx for the heafs up bum re gami.


----------



## Lecterfan (9/11/12)

Bought a laser printer at the start of the year. Brother HL2242D being used on a mac.

Just discovered that when choosing 'double print', I don't seem to have the option to specify a page range (only 'all', 'odd', or 'even' pages). Not very useful when all I want is to print off pages 21 and 22 of an entire document. 

I'm sure there is a way, but I can't work it out and I'm exhausted and on the verge of just not giving a single milligram of **** about it.


----------



## Dave70 (9/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Bought a laser printer at the start of the year. Brother HL2242D being used on a mac.
> 
> Just discovered that when choosing 'double print', I don't seem to have the option to specify a page range (only 'all', 'odd', or 'even' pages). Not very useful when all I want is to print off pages 21 and 22 of an entire document.
> 
> I'm sure there is a way, but I can't work it out and I'm exhausted and on the verge of just not giving a single milligram of **** about it.



I've got a Brother HL-2150N. Been going strong for over a year and a half. You can fit an entire ream in the tray. ******* convenient. 
It emits the odor of burning plastic if you print anything over about half a dozen pages, though seems happy to do so. 
I peeled off 73 pages of detail sheets the other day and the paper was almost to hot to touch.

So here we are.
Telling stories about printers.
How cool is that.


----------



## Lecterfan (9/11/12)

Dave70 said:


> I've got a Brother HL-2150N. Been going strong for over a year and a half. You can fit an entire ream in the tray. ******* convenient.
> It emits the odor of burning plastic if you print anything over about half a dozen pages, though seems happy to do so.
> I peeled off 73 pages of detail sheets the other day and the paper was almost to hot to touch.
> 
> ...



See? Who needs a blog-type function? 

Mine is generally convenient, but today has been a pus-ridden baboons **** of a thing.


----------



## mikec (9/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Bought a laser printer at the start of the year. Brother HL2242D being used on a mac.
> 
> Just discovered that when choosing 'double print', I don't seem to have the option to specify a page range (only 'all', 'odd', or 'even' pages). Not very useful when all I want is to print off pages 21 and 22 of an entire document.
> 
> I'm sure there is a way, but I can't work it out and I'm exhausted and on the verge of just not giving a single milligram of **** about it.


Try downloading the latest drivers. Options may change.


----------



## Lecterfan (9/11/12)

Cheers Mike, I did try that...but alas. This is a fairly no frills contraption. I am now well on my way to being drunk so things aren't as hectic.


----------



## Bribie G (9/11/12)

Bought a Brother printer? My commiserations. 

Paper jam paper jam paper jam beep beep flash flash



there's no paper in the fecking thing. :angry:


----------



## bum (11/11/12)

So, I've got a niece staying this weekend and we're watching some telly. Big Babbies, specifically. 

At the risk of being called a delicate princess, I'm not sure the word "shit" should be dropped at 9:30am on ABC3.


----------



## Bribie G (11/11/12)

ABC3 is a specific kids channel?? Standard of the media nowadays what else do you expect. 

Hey, note to self:

When starting a self clipper cut, make sure the Number 3/4/5 etc. comb is fitted to the clippers BEFORE applying to one's scalp. 





I'll have to run over the whole lot with #1 now and join the Tidal Pete and Starkesbier impersonation society.


----------



## Bizier (11/11/12)

bum said:


> At the risk of being called a delicate princess, I'm not sure the word "shit" should be dropped at 9:30am on ABC3.



Just cover it up like Coulthard blaming Raikonnen and Vettel's swearing at Abu Dhabi on their ESL.
http://www.firstpost.com/sports/mind-your-...ers-520059.html


----------



## petesbrew (11/11/12)

bum said:


> So, I've got a niece staying this weekend and we're watching some telly. Big Babbies, specifically.
> 
> At the risk of being called a delicate princess, I'm not sure the word "shit" should be dropped at 9:30am on ABC3.


Love that show - which episode was it? The Gonch is a legend.


----------



## bum (11/11/12)

One where the one without a beard was dreaming about himself. I dunno. Haven't really seen it before.


----------



## rotten (11/11/12)

Babies are funny :lol: 

I have four and that show is a fave 

Of mine


----------



## WarmBeer (11/11/12)

petesbrew said:


> Love that show - which episode was it? The Gonch is a legend.


Got my chicken in a box.
Do you like my sock?
Bo!


----------



## bum (11/11/12)

You're all dongles.


----------



## petesbrew (11/11/12)

The ep where the mouse moves into Budge's cupboard. Techno pumping.

Repetitive Repetitive Repetitive Repetitive.
Cracks me up.


----------



## petesbrew (19/11/12)

I don't know what version of Windows media player is on my lappy, but I just hope my work pc is never upgraded to it.
It sucks bigtime.


----------



## komodo (20/11/12)

What the **** is wrong with people.

My riggers organised a telehandeler to be on site 7AM this morning to unload 5 semi trailer loads of steel. 11AM the machine still wasn't on site because "it was missing a sticker in the yard"

I lost my crap.

Told the transport bloke from the hire company to call my client and explain why its missing from site. I told my rigger to never use this particular hire company again on one of my job sites again and then I called the rep from the hire company and told him that he has f***ed my day and my week never to show his face or any other rep from there show there face in my office and then told him that I've told all my riggers to never ever put force access equipment on one of my sites again.

I am so f***ing angry.
I look like a f***ing half wit because of these c***s incompetence.


----------



## Malted (20/11/12)

Komodo said:


> I lost my crap.


----------



## Bribie G (20/11/12)

I once worked for a Manager who was State manager of Target Stores in Victoria until he retired, couldn't stand retirement and came back to work as a lowly warehouse manager to keep himself sane. He gave me some advice (I was in my late 20s at the time) - spoken in a broad Scottish Accent:

_I'll gie ye some advice laddie, never forget this - it will stand you in good stead. Most people are ******* stupid, you really have to spell it out to them. 
_

I'd imagine that hire company operators aren't the sharpest cards in the pack. 


Hey, it's well organised here in Old Bar. If fire, flood, plague or invasion striketh the town, meet at the bottle shop


----------



## warra48 (21/11/12)

This one gets my vote for the best beer name of the day.


----------



## Cocko (21/11/12)

The big fella is back!

Let the topics begin.


----------



## bum (21/11/12)

OH HAPPY DAY!


----------



## Cocko (21/11/12)

View attachment 58670


----------



## bum (21/11/12)

The other one is back too, just so you know.

Board has been kinda slow anyway. MORE THREADS WILL FIX THAT.


----------



## Cocko (22/11/12)

Should have started a thread but thought I would post here..

View attachment 58671




Who would have thunk it!


----------



## bum (22/11/12)

Can someone tell me how to make beer?


----------



## marksfish (22/11/12)

bum said:


> Can someone tell me how to make beer?




no, use the search function :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (22/11/12)

LTFG


----------



## Bribie G (22/11/12)

bum said:


> Can someone tell me how to make beer?


----------



## bum (22/11/12)

Ya, you need a kitchen for that.


----------



## warra48 (22/11/12)

Played golf this morning in the usual Thursday competition at Wauchope Country Club.
Finished the first nine holes.
Moved to the next hole, pulled out the driver, teed up my ball, and swung as usual.
The ball finished 1 metre back from my tee. Didn't hit a tree or anything else, it just moved back 1 metre or so.

I'm now known at the club as their best trick shot expert.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/11/12)

Just mashed in for the first time in about 5 months. Bloody bewdy.


----------



## Bribie G (23/11/12)

Checked the leftovers for brekkie this morning, I had some  (Potato and Cauliflower Curry) and some  (curried chickpeas in a tomato sauce) so I combined the two and they went together spectacularly. This will be my house curry now as a perfect foil to Vindaloo and Madras styles.


----------



## komodo (23/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Just mashed in for the first time in about 5 months. Bloody bewdy.




I'm hoping to follow your lead this weekend after nearly 12 months!
I bottled a cider that I made in february on tuesday night I had to pitch a new yeast so I could bottle condition. Will be interesting to see how it turns out in a few weeks...


----------



## Lecterfan (23/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Just mashed in for the first time in about 5 months. Bloody bewdy.






Komodo said:


> I'm hoping to follow your lead this weekend after nearly 12 months!
> I bottled a cider that I made in february on tuesday night I had to pitch a new yeast so I could bottle condition. Will be interesting to see how it turns out in a few weeks...




I was trialling a few new bits and pieces...basically went to BIAB. Forgot the yeast nutrient, forgot the whirlfloc...but the kolsch I'm drinking is good, the sun is out, good tunes cranking.

I actually shaved an hour of 'fannying about' off the brew day which is always nice.

I hope your re-introduction to everything goes as well as, if not better than, mine! :beer:


----------



## Bribie G (23/11/12)

Yeast nutrient. 

Feck I'd forgotten all about that - I think I've got some somewhere....


----------



## Lecterfan (23/11/12)

Bribie G said:


> Yeast nutrient.
> 
> Feck I'd forgotten all about that - I think I've got some somewhere....


 :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (26/11/12)

Initial pouring of my first keg ever yesterday, a Bohemian Pilsner.
A bit undercarbed (I'll sort that out in time), but wonderful.

1 beer in the pool turned into 5 way too easily.
This Summer is going to be a great one!


----------



## Bribie G (26/11/12)

Yay


----------



## rotten (26/11/12)

bretho just up the road for sure


----------



## petesbrew (30/11/12)

Lost my extra sediment reducer. Beers need racking


----------



## petesbrew (1/12/12)

Bloody hell. Just racking a beer to secondary to clear out, pushed in the airlock and the bloody grommet pushed through.
Nope it didn't float.
:angry:


----------



## bum (1/12/12)

If you've got everything sanitised then it shouldn't matter a stuff. Just bung a sanitised shotglass or something over the hole.


----------



## petesbrew (2/12/12)

bum said:


> If you've got everything sanitised then it shouldn't matter a stuff. Just bung a sanitised shotglass or something over the hole.


Just used my new racking hose, bought that morning after SWMBO threw my son's pisswet shorts on my old racking hose, which I'd carefully laid in the laundry tub.


----------



## Lecterfan (2/12/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Just mashed in for the first time in about 5 months. Bloody bewdy.



Smashed out a saison on Friday just gone, after the bulk buy pickup yesterday I got a little sloshy last night and was so excited about how young some of my smack packs were (Nov 13), that I smacked the wy3711...so...smashing out another saison today!!!

...so that's gone some way to making up for all those months of faffing about with bits and pieces (I have a sneaking suspicion as I drink some of the experiments from the last few months that the 'partials' that were a can of hopped coopers extract plus a 3kg stovetop mash of grain are actually better than the FWKs that I did...time will tell on that one).


----------



## petesbrew (5/12/12)

The kids'are hooked on The Lorax. playing for the 6th time in 2 days.
At least it's funny.


----------



## Cocko (6/12/12)

View attachment 59077




Poon Smurfs!


----------



## bignath (6/12/12)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 59077
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA! That's briliant! :lol:


----------



## komodo (6/12/12)

LOL Splooge Gnome


----------



## drew9242 (6/12/12)

Wank Sack


----------



## Cocko (6/12/12)

Nut Weasel.


----------



## dmac80 (6/12/12)

Poon taco


----------



## bum (7/12/12)




----------



## Dave70 (7/12/12)

bum said:


>



I once sat through a Tori Amos show with my wife (who was then my girlfriend) - including the opener - at the opera house.
You cant get a beer and bring it back to your seat.
Tori was a child prodigy and far more artistic then I was use to.

I understand this mans relief / passion.


----------



## mikec (12/12/12)

3 x Perlick flow-control taps ordered, yee-ha.
Time to remove about 9 metres of line from inside the kegerator.
It's gonna be weird having taps that don't stick shut after a few days.


----------



## bum (14/12/12)

First brewday in months.

Don't think I fucked anything up either.


----------



## petesbrew (14/12/12)

bum said:


> First brewday in months.
> 
> Don't think I fucked anything up either.


Gotta love those brewdays.


----------



## Bizier (15/12/12)

There was a film clip on Rage this morning which used hand puppets. It reminded me of how much I liked watching The Sooty Show as a kid.


As an adult, I interpret the meaning of a hand puppet emerging from below the table and whispering something about his plumbing... differently.


----------



## Bribie G (16/12/12)

What you can buy for a Hundred Billion Dollars in Zimbabwe.


----------



## bconnery (16/12/12)

bum said:


> First brewday in months.
> 
> Don't think I fucked anything up either.


First brew day in months. Did **** something up...
Forgot that my newish mash tun has a tendency to stick if I'm not careful. 
Drained the bugger and dug around the garage for some spare parts and the sparge drained nicely...


----------



## petesbrew (17/12/12)

Defrosted the beerfridge last night.
Removing all the wine, beer, hops, yeast cultures, keg... hang on, how light is this keg? Uh oh. I only started drinking from it in late november!!!
Disconnected the gas & hose in effort to save the remainder for a party this weekend.


----------



## Dave70 (17/12/12)

Bribie G said:


> What you can buy for a Hundred Billion Dollars in Zimbabwe.




Three eggs and a manicure?


----------



## Bizier (17/12/12)

A few months ago I rehydrated some EC1118 and never followed through the thing I was going to do with it. Lallemand say to not store rehydrated. Mine has been sitting on top of my keg fridge since the start of Aug.

Today I tipped it down the sink.

I should have worn a gas respirator. :icon_vomit:


----------



## brettprevans (17/12/12)

I pretty much loath xmas. So sitting at a prinary scgool carols thing is fkn torture for me. And its alc free of cpurse. Im so hlaf my alc lemonade looks like traditional softdrink. Into a 1.25L tonic water bottle and pasing it off as softdrink. 
Thabk CFSM for miracles


----------



## argon (17/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> I pretty much loath xmas. So sitting at a prinary scgool carols thing is fkn torture for me. And its alc free of cpurse. Im so hlaf my alc lemonade looks like traditional softdrink. Into a 1.25L tonic water bottle and pasing it off as softdrink.
> Thabk CFSM for miracles


I love reading your posts... they're like fun little riddles.

You get to then end... "Oh that's what he was trying to say!"


----------



## manticle (17/12/12)

Never been hlaf then Argon?

I'm so hlaf my onion jam is a salve for chilbains.

Should start an 'I'm so hlaf' thread.


----------



## manticle (17/12/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Wank Sack




Nut smurf


----------



## brettprevans (18/12/12)

argon said:


> I love reading your posts... they're like fun little riddles.
> 
> You get to then end... "Oh that's what he was trying to say!"


Glad i can spread joy.


----------



## warra48 (18/12/12)

Question: Who won the golf at my club today?

Answer: warra48

And he :lol: did it with a magnificent score of 44 Stableford points.


----------



## Ivan Other One (18/12/12)

Bribie G said:


> What you can buy for a Hundred Billion Dollars in Zimbabwe.




I'll bid 50 billion dollars,,,
That landscape picture really isn't worth a Hundred Billion.


----------



## sponge (19/12/12)

I went out to dinner with my fiance, sister and parents for their 30th wedding anniversary last night, and as I was describing different temperatures of mash and their effects on wort fermentability (classic dinner conversation), my mum persisted in saying that fermentability was not a real word.

She also claims that she used to be an english teacher...


----------



## Airgead (19/12/12)

sponge said:


> I went out to dinner with my fiance, sister and parents for their 30th wedding anniversary last night, and as I was describing different temperatures of mash and their effects on wort fermentability



Just guessing but have you noticed a drop off in dinner invitations since you took up brewing?


----------



## sponge (19/12/12)

Yea, i wasn't even invited to this one as per usual. I just sort've show up now, with a list of conversation topics, and just watch excitement disappear from peoples faces once beer/brewing is mentioned.

I'm a little excited for the uninvited christmas period...


----------



## marksfish (19/12/12)

sponge said:


> Yea, i wasn't even invited to this one as per usual. I just sort've show up now, with a list of conversation topics, and just watch excitement disappear from peoples faces once beer/brewing is mentioned.
> 
> I'm a little excited for the uninvited christmas period...




maybe a short introduction into the world of different salts and thier affect on mash p/h perhaps


----------



## Airgead (19/12/12)

sponge said:


> Yea, i wasn't even invited to this one as per usual. I just sort've show up now, with a list of conversation topics, and just watch excitement disappear from peoples faces once beer/brewing is mentioned.
> 
> I'm a little excited for the uninvited christmas period...



Yep. You know you have your delivery just about perfect when their eyes start to glaze over before you even start to speak...


----------



## sponge (19/12/12)

I didn't want to jump straight into that and lose their concentration early on.

I was planning to ease them into mash pH with a little history of the production of malted barley to begin with. From there, it'll be a glorious journey from grain to brain.


----------



## petesbrew (19/12/12)

sponge said:


> I didn't want to jump straight into that and lose their concentration early on.
> 
> I was planning to ease them into mash pH with a little history of the production of malted barley to begin with. From there, it'll be a glorious journey from grain to brain.


When friends grace us with their presence at our gatherings, I enjoy showing off my perle vine, graciously draped over the pool fence, saying "you know, poor people in england used to go on summer holidays to pick this shit!"
Wows them every time.


----------



## rotten (19/12/12)

I hate friends or gatherings. Family is an even rarer occasion. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## punkin (20/12/12)

Bathroom light in my motel is blinking on and off. And on and off.

What makes it worse is that the taps and shower head have these disco flashing lights in them that come on when you turn the taps on.
They flash red, blue green neon colours.

It's like being in a disco by yourself.


At five o'clock in the morning.



Naked.





Sober




VeryDisconcertingPunkin


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/12/12)

punkin said:


> Bathroom light in my motel is blinking on and off. And on and off.
> 
> What makes it worse is that the taps and shower head have these disco flashing lights in them that come on when you turn the taps on.
> They flash red, blue green neon colours.
> ...



Just put another dollar in the vibrating bed, you'll be right.

Andrew


----------



## pk.sax (21/12/12)

I just slapped myself a few times to wake back the **** up.


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/12)

slapped or spanked? There's a subtle difference.


----------



## jyo (21/12/12)

Hooley Dooley. 

I've been at a mate's for a few hand pumps (nothing suss) and then making my way through some case swap beers...

26 litres of strike water in the mash tun, about to mash in. Lucky I checked as the falsie wasn't hooked up. Drained tun, try again.

Go to mash in, mash paddle (ok, cheap-arsed spoon) is missing. Closest thing on hand is a piece of left over copper pipe from my manifold. 

Burnt my hands and feet.

Strike temp out by 4 degrees. 

Will not be in bed 'til 2 am. 

Good times. 

Is it too late for chat?


----------



## pk.sax (22/12/12)

Bribie G said:


> slapped or spanked? There's a subtle difference.


No self spankings.. ty.. lol. Merry Christmas


----------



## Lecterfan (22/12/12)

Very happy. 5 months without having the time to do an AG beer. Filled in time with FWK and partials etc. Just sipping my first AG beer(s) in ages...a french saison and a dark ale type thing that I've been messing around with. Bloody beautiful after a long, hot day. I feel like cancelling the party I've got tonight so I don't have to share the kegs with anyone else haha.

Huge thanks to Vic45 for putting me out of my misery and carbonating the kegs for me (yep, even 1 week old these beers kick the posterior of all the other things I was ******* around with). 

Props to the tickler of men for wording me up on Ding pils... gives the saison a huge malty backbone even at 1.006.


----------



## Bribie G (23/12/12)

Went to Bunnings this afternoon to get a proper brass garden tap hose fitting so I can use my RO machine - the plastic tap connectors are shyte and spray little-boy-pissing sprays. 

There was a sausage sizzle happening at the front door so I got a sausage (butterflied) in a sandwich with a good mound of fried onions and a squirt of BBQ sauce. First sausage I've had for about six months and it shat all over a Maccas. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ivan Other One (23/12/12)

Bribie G said:


> Went to Bunnings this afternoon to get a proper brass garden tap hose fitting so I can use my RO machine - the plastic tap connectors are shyte and spray little-boy-pissing sprays.
> 
> There was a sausage sizzle happening at the front door so I got a sausage (butterflied) in a sandwich with a good mound of fried onions and a squirt of BBQ sauce. First sausage I've had for about six months and it shat all over a Maccas. :icon_cheers:




Not so suprising Bribie, Unlike Macca's, the average aussie snag will contain at least 25% real meat!


----------



## warra48 (23/12/12)

Nil happenings. Move on, nothing to see here.

Amber Ale and Brown Porters chilled in the fridge, ready for Beerisyummy's arrival shortly with his mrs, our daughter dear.

Bought 4 good sized fresh lobsters at the Co-op this morning.
Bought 5 dozen unshucked Sydney Rock Oysters this arvo.
Mitchell 2002 Riesling, and McWilliams Elizabeth 2002 Semillon just extracted from the cellar. 

We're heading for some good times.

And the plan is to brew a Hefeweizen on Boxing Day.


----------



## bum (23/12/12)

If he asks for any "advice" on kettle construction just smile politely and change the subject.

Have a good one, Warra.


----------



## warra48 (23/12/12)

bum said:


> If he asks for any "advice" on kettle construction just smile politely and change the subject.
> 
> Have a good one, Warra.



LOL.

Thanks bum. You have a good one too.


----------



## johnw (24/12/12)

warra48 said:


> Nil happenings. Move on, nothing to see here.
> 
> Amber Ale and Brown Porters chilled in the fridge, ready for Beerisyummy's arrival shortly with his mrs, our daughter dear.
> 
> ...




Christmas is a funny ol' thing. Out of nowhere had a good mate who had arrived 24 hours earlier from Singapore, drop of 3 fresh crays for the missus and me. 

Boxing day shall be a feast.


----------



## manticle (24/12/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Props to the tickler of men for wording me up on Ding pils... gives the saison a huge malty backbone even at 1.006.




**** yes. Dingemans is the schiznit.


----------



## manticle (24/12/12)

rotten said:


> I hate friends




Of course. Mine are all arseholes as well.


----------



## pk.sax (24/12/12)

Glad we're all acquintances here.

Merry (Whatever you celebrate)'mas


----------



## petesbrew (24/12/12)

Saw a new 1st choice is being built nearby. Very handy when the local favourite italian & thai restaurants are 2 doors away.
I love it when things fall together like that!


----------



## warra48 (24/12/12)

Rummaging through the brewery this morning and noticed my hydrometer had a fatal breakage.

Emergency dash to local HB shop to ensure I had a new one before the planned brewday on Boxing Day.

About to walk out of the shop with my purchase, and two young lads walk in. They tell the lady behind the counter (LBTC) they want to try homebrewing beer, and they have most of the equipment but need to know what else they need and what to do.
LBTC says "I know nothing about brewing beer." With a sheepish look at me, she asks if I could maybe help!

First question I ask is what they plan to brew. Probably just a lager is the reply. I ask how they plan to control the temperature of their fermenter. Reply is "don't know." Explain they'll end up with a not very nice product if they do that and use a lager yeast. I suggest they'd be better off sticking to a simple pale ale style, maybe a Coopers Sparkling Ale kit, and don't use the kit yeast, use a packet of US05 instead. Had some discussion about controlling fermentation temperature in the absence of a brewing fridge.

Further discussion on cleaning bottles, cleaning other stuff, and sanitising. After steering them away from Metabisulphate and Pink Stain Remover as sanitisers, I think they may hopefully have gone home with half decent purchases. Fortunately, they seem to have a bench capper already.

Final suggestion was that they should join AHB, as it will give them all the information they need.

I'm still considering whether to send the shop an invoice for 20 minutes consulting time, at say $500 an hour rate, or whether to write it off as my goodwill gesture in the spirit of Christmas.

How lucky are you brewers with easy local access to shops such as MHB, CrafBrewer, Dave's Homebrew, G&G etc etc (and others of equal stature).


----------



## Dave70 (24/12/12)

I've decided it would make for an interesting change of pace this evening if we relaxed with a movie marathon featuring John Holmes as the chief protagonist, rather than a shabby looking, inevitability, fair skinned blue eyed (?) idealist issuing me with a laundry list of impossible prohibitions from atop the Mount of Beatitudes. 


Its gonna be hot lads. Keep your fluids up. Its a must.

Merry Xmas.


----------



## jyo (26/12/12)

Is it just normal now for teenagers to go to public/family events and spend the whole time playing on apps/facebook/twitter on their phones? And when you suggest it would be nice for them to put down their device of choice and engage in some meaningful conversation with their family members you receive a look like you've just offered them a glass of fermented pig shit to drink? 

FFS put the phone down and speak to someone, it makes me want to shit my pants. 


Don't get me started on the amount of lacky bands and zip ties required by a manufacturer to secure a toy inside a cardboard freaking box. 

Merry Christmas by the way!


----------



## bum (26/12/12)

jyo said:


> Is it just normal now for teenagers to go to public/family events and spend the whole time playing on apps/facebook/twitter on their phones?


The adults I know are the same. Shits me to tears. I feel bad if I get my phone out just t check the time.


----------



## jyo (26/12/12)

bum said:


> The adults I know are the same. Shits me to tears. I feel bad if I get my phone out just t check the time.



I know a few too. I'll respond to a text message if I'm out, no worries. But to completely ignore the social shit going on around for a couple of hours if just strange.

I remember when the Iphone first came out a few years ago. Me and the lady went to a party and one of her friend's husbands had just got one. We walked in, he nodded at us from the couch and mumbled a few words, then stayed inside in the loungeroom for the whole night on his bloody phone. 

We left five hours later and had to trouble him for a lift of the head as a goodbye.


----------



## Lecterfan (27/12/12)

Smashed out my 8th saison today, 3rd with the Belgian yeast...fussy little fucker that it is (by comparison to 3711). Going to smash out my first APA in FARKIN ages tomorrow...200gms hops...bravo and galaxy mostly; I'll be interested to see how they get on together. It's been ages since I've been out of this whole AG thing, but I ******* love it. Getting pissed on the proceeds as I type.


----------



## bum (27/12/12)

I haven't been able to get hold of any bravo. How do you find it?


----------



## manticle (28/12/12)

warra48 said:


> I'm still considering whether to send the shop an invoice for 20 minutes consulting time, at say $500 an hour rate, or whether to write it off as my goodwill gesture in the spirit of Christmas.



500?

I studied for 5 years part time at masters level (equivalent to 2 years full time) so that I can justifiably ask for $65 an hour and that's on rare occssions.

Something's wibbly wobbly but more than likely, it's me that's got it wrong. I only get 20 ph + 1.25x loading (my main breadwinning job - so 25 p/h before tax) for casually* handling multi-million dollar artwork so I'd say it is me that's fucked up.

Goodwill, you and me both.

* As a casual rather than casual handling - I handle art like I brew beer: with love.


----------



## bum (28/12/12)

You're forgetting that he's retired. I suspect it might take more to get him on the books than it may you or I.


----------



## warra48 (28/12/12)

bum said:


> You're forgetting that he's retired. I suspect it might take more to get him on the books than it may you or I.



Just keeping it in perspective of what I did in my job.
Legal work and management of personal injury claims.

Still cheap compared to the $10,000 + per day charged by QCs and SCs for court work.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/12/12)

bum said:


> I haven't been able to get hold of any bravo. How do you find it?



This is my first time... I've had a pile of it sitting staring at me for a while. My reasoning behind adding a small amount of galaxy is that from what I have read bravo is quite 'dank' (to use Amerispeak) and resinous, so I thought I'd compliment it with another quite resinous yet fruity hop. After a week or so I can always dry hop if it needs more fruit to counteract the dankness.

I shall let you know how it goes.


----------



## yardy (28/12/12)

manticle said:


> 500?
> 
> I studied for 5 years part time at masters level (equivalent to 2 years full time) so that I can justifiably ask for $65 an hour and that's on rare occssions.




vocational error ^

should've been a stop n go lady, they're raking it in i hear.


----------



## manticle (28/12/12)

The one near me drives a porsche.


----------



## bum (28/12/12)

Good luck with the sale of all your gear, Yards. I hope that covers what the ex is after.


----------



## yardy (28/12/12)

bum said:


> *Good luck with the sale of all your gear, Yards. I hope that covers what the ex is after.*



oh dear..hard day in the salt mines.. what's got your knickers in a twist bum ?


thanks for the kind wishes btw, it means a lot at this difficult time


----------



## goomboogo (28/12/12)

Plenty more fish in the sea, eh.


----------



## yardy (29/12/12)

manticle said:


> The one near me drives a porsche.



Is it possible she's a Prostitute ?


----------



## manticle (29/12/12)

She's pretty rough but I guess there's a market for everyone and everything.

Come to think of it, she did wink at me last time I crossed the road and the other side of the 'stop' sign has a price list going up to $250 for 'full with extras'.


----------



## TasChris (29/12/12)

manticle said:


> She's pretty rough but I guess there's a market for everyone and everything.
> 
> Come to think of it, she did wink at me last time I crossed the road and the other side of the 'stop' sign has a price list going up to $250 for 'full with extras'.



Perhaps she might paddle you with the stop and go sign while wearing cut off jeans, flannelet shirt, blundstone boots and a rough face. 
Hmmm cut off jeans, straight to Redtube for me

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Dave70 (29/12/12)

The window for my wife going into labor is now well and truly upon us. Though we're not due until the eighth, the last one came ten days early. 

I'm simply staying off the drink for obvious reasons. 

Sounds easy, doesn't it?


----------



## yardy (29/12/12)

manticle said:


> She's pretty rough but I guess there's a market for everyone and everything.
> 
> Come to think of it, she did wink at me last time I crossed the road and the other side of the 'stop' sign has a price list going up to $250 for 'full with extras'.




nah she's not a prostitute then.. that's got traffic control lady written all over it, check her teeth, less than four and it's traffic control.


----------



## TasChris (29/12/12)

Dave70 said:


> The window for my wife going into labor is now well and truly upon us. Though we're not due until the eighth, the last one came ten days early.
> 
> I'm simply staying off the drink for obvious reasons.
> 
> Sounds easy, doesn't it?


My wife is not due till the 30th so I think I still have a free pass....maybe not!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## bradsbrew (29/12/12)

TasChris said:


> My wife is not due till the 30th so I think I still have a free pass....maybe not!
> Cheers
> Chris



Unless of course you mean the 30th Dec.


----------



## warra48 (29/12/12)

After our current kitchen fridge struggled with the demands placed on it over the last week or so, mrs warra and I decided we needed a newer, larger and better model.

Armed with the measurements to ensure any new one would fit the existing space, we decide on a model to buy.
After haggling and agreeing a price for the new one, the sales lady mentioned they will also take the old one away.
Mrs warra was keen on this but, of course, there was NO WAY the old fridge wouldn't find its way into the brewery.

I'm now the proud owner of a fridge large enough for two fermenters, and another for lagering.
My brewing life just got easier, and there will now be some more Dunkels, Alts, etc than the once a year only Lager style batch.


----------



## manticle (29/12/12)

yardy said:


> nah she's not a prostitute then.. that's got traffic control lady written all over it, check her teeth, less than four and it's traffic control.



She's got most of the bottom row still in so I reckon she's a high flier.


----------



## thedragon (29/12/12)

warra48 said:


> I'm now the proud owner of a fridge large enough for two fermenters, and another for lagering.
> My brewing life just got easier, and there will now be some more Dunkels, Alts, etc than the once a year only Lager style batch.



A win-win situation as the phrase has it. Happy wife happy life. If you can also get more brew gear out of it you're laughing.


----------



## jyo (31/12/12)

If you suck an ant and a fly up in the vacuum cleaner (yes, I know the wife should have been doing it, not me) what do they do? Would they overcome their inherent differences and team together to escape? 



I think it's time for a beer.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/12/12)

jyo said:


> If you suck an ant and a fly up in the vacuum cleaner (yes, I know the wife should have been doing it, not me) what do they do? Would they overcome their inherent differences and team together to escape?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time for a beer.


My money is on the ant being the survivor, flies give up to easy once caught.


----------



## jyo (31/12/12)

bradsbrew said:


> My money is on the ant being the survivor, flies give up to easy once caught.



Yeah, I think you're right, mate. Utopian ant and fly world is a fail.


----------



## yardy (31/12/12)

jyo said:


> If you suck an ant and a fly up in the vacuum cleaner (yes, I know the wife should have been doing it, not me) what do they do? Would they overcome their inherent differences and team together to escape?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time for a beer.



they'll morph into a flant and give you an uppercut for performing domestic duties.


----------



## jyo (1/1/13)

yardy said:


> they'll morph into a flant and give you an uppercut for performing domestic duties.



:lol:


----------



## petesbrew (2/1/13)

Went to the speedway last night to show the kids the demolition derby. Sat a bit too close to the track, and copped lots of dust & mud chunks thrown by the sprint cars. 3yo Son got nailed by a bit of mud right in the middle of the back, mid tantrum. I copped a bit in my arm, and yeah it would've hurt him. Dropped him like a sack of spuds. Pretty funny in a way, and it stopped the tantrum.
Sadly they crashed out (the kids, not the cars) way before the demo derby even got on.


----------



## Bizier (2/1/13)

jyo said:


> If you suck an ant and a fly up in the vacuum cleaner (yes, I know the wife should have been doing it, not me) what do they do? Would they overcome their inherent differences and team together to escape?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time for a beer.


They only do it because you put the idea in their heads when they overheard you singing "I've got to break free" while doing the vacuuming.

Don't get lipstick on your glassware Jyo.


----------



## jyo (3/1/13)

I nearly spat my beer on my eyeliner pencil!



Bizier said:


> They only do it because you put the idea in their heads when they overheard you singing "I've got to break free" while doing the vacuuming.
> 
> Don't get lipstick on your glassware Jyo.


----------



## Fish13 (3/1/13)

fishing in murky water waist deep. How i dont miss thee


----------



## yardy (3/1/13)

jyo said:


> I nearly spat my beer on my eyeliner pencil!



i laughed so much a bit of wee came out.


----------



## jyo (3/1/13)

yardy said:


> i laughed so much a bit of wee came out.



Someone needs to work on their pelvic floor.


----------



## yardy (3/1/13)

jyo said:


> Someone needs to work on their pelvic floor.



I'm tiling the ensuite but I'll have a look at it later.


----------



## .DJ. (3/1/13)

What does the "Scroll Lock" key actually do on my keyboard?


----------



## bradsbrew (3/1/13)

.DJ. said:


> What does the "Scroll Lock" key actually do on my keyboard?



Just held control and scroll lock down at the same time as using the scroller on the mouse. Well I'll be stuffed, I did not know you can do that. Come to think of it I did not even know I had a scroll lock key :icon_cheers:

edit; hang on it also works with control and delete and control and backspace, so the scroll lock key is not so special.


----------



## bum (3/1/13)

.DJ. said:


> What does the "Scroll Lock" key actually do on my keyboard?


Not much these days. Was originally used to make the arrow keys scroll instead of moving the cursor. Almost all new programs will use a scroll bar instead. You can use it to generate a blue screen of death on Windows if that takes your fancy for some strange reason (or you could just wait an hour or two).


----------



## robbo5253 (3/1/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Just held control and scroll lock down at the same time as using the scroller on the mouse. Well I'll be stuffed, I did not know you can do that. Come to think of it I did not even know I had a scroll lock key :icon_cheers:
> 
> edit; hang on it also works with control and delete and control and backspace, so the scroll lock key is not so special.




Or just the control Key :drinks:


----------



## Dave70 (3/1/13)

petesbrew said:


> Pretty funny in a way, and it stopped the tantrum.



Didn't catch the name of the bloke driving the car did you?
I have a business proposition he may be interested in.


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/13)

So what is the difference between the C and CE keys on a calculator?


----------



## bum (3/1/13)

C clears everything and CE clears the last thing entered (clear entry). It should only clear the last part of an equation rather than the whole thing.

Halfway decent calulators have delete keys now so CE has become a bit redundant.


----------



## mikec (3/1/13)

bum said:


> C clears everything and CE clears the last thing entered (clear entry). It should only clear the last part of an equation rather than the whole thing.
> 
> Halfway decent calulators have delete keys now so CE has become a bit redundant.



Yeah and they're not called calculators anymore, they're called PC's.


----------



## bum (3/1/13)

Nah, they're called phones.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/1/13)

Can't take phones into exams. Butt.


----------



## bum (3/1/13)

Few of my exams allow calculators (even the maths subject!).

Even fewer allow PCs.


----------



## drew9242 (3/1/13)

I use a calculator at work all the time. I got 2 computer screens already, and i don't feel like blocking one up with a calculator. And a calculator with clear the last entry is essential. Sucks typing in a huge equation to accidentally stuff up the last number.


----------



## manticle (4/1/13)

A 19 year old girl from the ivory coast just emailed me to ask for help. Apparently she needs someone to take control of a few million dollars her father left behind after being murdered. If I help her finish her education, I can share the fortune with her.

What should I do?

I'd like to help but she also seems like a devout christian and might not let me touch her soft bits.


----------



## manticle (4/1/13)

Also her name appears to be 'Eric' which is odd. Those soft bits may not be so soft after all.


----------



## jyo (4/1/13)

manticle said:


> Also her name appears to be 'Eric' which is odd. Those soft bits may not be so soft after all.



Mate, if you look anything like your profile pic, I am tipping they will remain soft regardless of gender.


----------



## bum (5/1/13)

Just (lay back and) think of the money...


----------



## yardy (5/1/13)

manticle said:


> A 19 year old girl from the ivory coast just emailed me to ask for help. Apparently she needs someone to take control of a few million dollars her father left behind after being murdered. If I help her finish her education, I can share the fortune with her.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> I'd like to help but she also seems like a devout christian and might not let me touch her soft bits.



tell her to eat a bucket of dicks.


----------



## manticle (5/1/13)

I nearly replied to tell her I had just been diagnosed with cancer and wasn't expected to live out the night, then realised my full name is sent with every email.

She'll just have to imagine the bucket in all its glory.


----------



## yardy (5/1/13)

she murdered him for the dough, and you're next if you get involved with this crazy ivory coast bitch.


----------



## manticle (5/1/13)

What if she has a really nice arse?


----------



## Bizier (5/1/13)

What if 'she' thinks you have a really nice arse...


----------



## manticle (5/1/13)

She'd be correct.


----------



## yardy (5/1/13)

manticle said:


> What if she has a really nice arse?





Tap it and split.


----------



## Cocko (6/1/13)

I am the reason I dont post anymore...


----------



## warra48 (6/1/13)




----------



## bum (6/1/13)

Cocko-DINGO, FOW!!!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (6/1/13)

I just saw that Julie chick off of MasterChef from a couple of years back on a weight watchers ad. -20kg's and the change to blonde hair makes her look kinda hot.........


----------



## dougsbrew (7/1/13)

bum said:


> Cocko-DINGO, FOW!!!




lmao, where do you guys find this stuff.....look forward to passing it on to unsuspecting victims..


----------



## dougsbrew (7/1/13)

manticle said:


> What if she has a really nice arse?




make sure theres a front bum aswell, ohh and the adams apple is a big giveaway..


----------



## Bizier (7/1/13)

Squeal like a pig boi!


----------



## bum (7/1/13)

I found the personal trainer who can make your New Year's Resolution a reality.



NSFW - swear bear.


----------



## mikec (9/1/13)

So yesterday was pretty hot by all accounts.
At about 7pm it was still in the mid-30's. 
I was at home enjoying my air conditioning.
Then my entire suburb was without electricity.
Then I remembered I had just put down two batches of ale at 18C in the ferment fridges. These fridges were now just glorified white boxes...
Then I got scared about what would happen if the blackout lasted too long.
Thankfully it only lasted two and a half hours and so the beer should be fine - only increased in temp by about 1 degree.
But boy it was hot at my place for a couple of hours!


----------



## petesbrew (9/1/13)

mikec said:


> So yesterday was pretty hot by all accounts.
> At about 7pm it was still in the mid-30's.
> I was at home enjoying my air conditioning.
> Then my entire suburb was without electricity.
> ...


It was the wrong day for an AFD, that's for sure.
Made it through barely!


----------



## mikec (9/1/13)

petesbrew said:


> It was the wrong day for an AFD, that's for sure.
> Made it through barely!


The only thing that still worked in my house, without power, was the beer taps. What was I supposed to do?


----------



## mikec (9/1/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> fk me jebus, wine in a can and only 5.5% and 250ml. and the cost  . link


What's your Hotmail password?


----------



## brettprevans (9/1/13)

Whoops post deleted. It was meant to be to the latest purvis email.

cant get the link in the catalogue to work. 

Innocent Bystander Pink Moscato Cans
Region: Yarra Valley (Vic) 
Vintage: 2012
Size: 250ml
abv:5.5% abv 

Going Camping, on a picnic, or just relaxing at home then this classic summer wine in a CAN is for you - 

"Sunshine in a bottle with aromas of fairy floss, sherbert and grapefruit......

IS this the cheeriest drink in town? Yep, and it's a great tipple early in the day, so if your mum is arriving for lunch, give her a glass of this to make her feel right at home. It's an enticing deep cherry pink colour, pours with plenty of fizz and is as fragrant as a Middle Eastern sweet shop with its Turkish delight, lemon drops and fairy floss perfume. As expected, it's sweet but not mawkish; in fact, it is zingy and invigorating. A perfect match with pastries (chocolate-filled croissants, fruit tarts). From Giant Steps, Healesville."

The Saturday Age, Melbourne 5 May 2012, by Jane Faulkner


Members Price:
$15.99per 4pk
RRP $17.99
Save $2 a 4pk


----------



## jlm (9/1/13)

Just got home from a work experience day at a local micro. May have a part time job. Am stoked.


----------



## bum (9/1/13)

That's pretty cool. Care to name the brewery or too soon?


----------



## jlm (10/1/13)

Too soon, have a few more work experience days yet. Amazingly I didn't have to shovel out the mash tun. I did have to clean the kettle though.


----------



## Bizier (10/1/13)

Good on you man.

Mmm... shovelling mash in Summer.


----------



## petesbrew (10/1/13)

Question: fancy dress party. 80's movie theme.
(SWMBO hates dressing up but I don't mind)
I'm going for cheap & nasty - too tight to pay for costume hire
Ideas so far:
Karate Kid shower screen

that's it....
Open to suggestions.


----------



## Cocko (10/1/13)

petesbrew said:


> Question: fancy dress party. 80's movie theme.
> (SWMBO hates dressing up but I don't mind)
> I'm going for cheap & nasty - too tight to pay for costume hire
> Ideas so far:
> ...




Rambo - Head band.
Dirty Dancing - Black pants and tee.
Risky Business - White shirt, socks and sunnies

Shit theme.


----------



## petesbrew (10/1/13)

Cocko said:


> Rambo - Head band.
> Dirty Dancing - Black pants and tee.
> Risky Business - White shirt, socks and sunnies
> 
> Shit theme.


Yeah I agree.
Some cool outfits on the net, but $100ish for a Goonies "Sloth" outfit? stuff that.


----------



## Cocko (10/1/13)

petesbrew said:


> Yeah I agree.
> Some cool outfits on the net, but $100ish for a Goonies "Sloth" outfit? stuff that.




If you were paying, go as Marty McFly.... and arrive the day before, blaming a loose wire in the Dolorean.


----------



## bignath (10/1/13)

Cocko said:


> If you were paying, go as Marty McFly.... and arrive the day before, blaming a loose wire in the Dolorean.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (11/1/13)

Cocko said:


> If you were paying, go as Marty McFly.... and arrive the day before, blaming a loose wire in the Dolorean.


Took me a while to get that. Nice.


----------



## Bribie G (12/1/13)

With Burns Night approaching, where the feck do I get some Haggis? I can't make it myself as sheeps' lungs aren't available here.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/1/13)

The search function is disabled........................CM2 aint gunna be happy h34r:


----------



## DUANNE (12/1/13)

this guy is great but i dont know if he will send interstate, his is the best black pudding ive ever eaten but i still cant brring myself to try haggis.
http://www.robsukproduce.com.au/index.html


----------



## jyo (12/1/13)

Cocko said:


> QUOTE (petesbrew @ Jan 10 2013, 03:33 PM) [post="988137"]<{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post]
> Yeah I agree.
> Some cool outfits on the net, but $100ish for a Goonies "Sloth" outfit? stuff that.
> 
> ...


Gold!


----------



## brettprevans (13/1/13)

bradsbrew said:


> The search function is disabled........................CM2 aint gunna be happy h34r:


first thing I saw and I almost cried


----------



## mwd (13/1/13)

BEERHOG said:


> this guy is great but i dont know if he will send interstate, his is the best black pudding ive ever eaten but i still cant brring myself to try haggis.
> http://www.robsukproduce.com.au/index.html


Haggis is a lot better to eat than it sounds all the herbs and spices make it yummy. I like black pudding too even though it is mostly congealed blood.


----------



## Cocko (14/1/13)

Thank **** 'it' has caused a stir at least...

Like it or not.

PnC is posting again FFS! and the activity is a little better yeah?


FO.


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/1/13)

Good to see you again, Cocko. Seems that the regulars are still kicking about this place, which is good. It's been an... odd couple of years for me (which is the reason for my absence), but hey I'll try to be a bit more active here from now on. Overall the upgrade has injected some interesting things, but the skin really needs some alternatives- there should be about five or so choices IMO.


----------



## brettprevans (16/1/13)

what the


----------



## WarmBeer (16/1/13)

Just when I thought I was out, THEY PULL ME BACK IN!


----------



## TasChris (17/1/13)

I have been away from home while on an Incident Management Team for a fire and I ran out of clean clothes so the only clean top I had was an AHB shirt from clothing buy.
I had to deliver briefing to the firefighter and afterwards I had 3 guys come up to me and say that they brew and 2 guys who were keen to start. One guy already on AHB and I forwarded the rest onto AHB

Who says advertising doesn't work?

On a sad note the Victorian firefighter who died on the weekend in Tas. had been shadowing me for 3 days on the IMT, then he went to a fire down south where he subsequently died.
He was a brewer and I was able to have a few chats with him about brewing, trying to convert him to the dark side of AG and kegging.

Farewell Crackers

Cheers
Chris


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/13)

Hmm this one has me thinking.

http://au.pfinance.yahoo.com/money-manager/career/article/-/15857766/verizon-worker-busted-for-cleverly-outsourcing-job-watching-cat-videos-at-work


----------



## mikec (17/1/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Hmm this one has me thinking.
> 
> http://au.pfinance.yahoo.com/money-manager/career/article/-/15857766/verizon-worker-busted-for-cleverly-outsourcing-job-watching-cat-videos-at-work


The guy's a genius.
He found a way to be the best guy in this office for one fifth the price. And they sacked him...
$20 says they now go back to the same Chinese consultants and give them more work.


----------



## Dave70 (18/1/13)




----------



## bum (18/1/13)

Now THAT is efficiency!


----------



## Amber Fluid (18/1/13)

Dave70 said:


>


Quick someone grab a glass.... there is wasted liquid coming out below... oh, don't worry, it's only VB :chug:


----------



## warra48 (18/1/13)

At least we know the little fellow isn't Jewish.


----------



## rotten (18/1/13)

Amber Fluid said:


> Quick someone grab a glass.... there is wasted liquid coming out below... oh, don't worry, it's only VB :chug:


I thought it looked like corona


----------



## GuyQLD (19/1/13)

Had to say good bye to the dog today, after 15 years age caught up with the poor old man. 

We got him for the cost of his immunisations off the breeder, he was the runt of the litter and had a heart murmur. They didn't know if he would survive and they couldn't sell him.

Defying all the odds he grew to be taller at the shoulder than all his siblings and would have been 15 next week. Bloody good dog. 

Good bye old mate.


----------



## goomboogo (19/1/13)

Commiserations, GuyQLD.


----------



## bum (19/1/13)

It's hard to lose a mate like that. Sounds like he had a good innings though.

Sorry for your loss, GuyQLD.


----------



## Bizier (19/1/13)

Yeah, sorry GuyQLD.


----------



## Ivan Other One (20/1/13)

GuyQLD said:


> Had to say good bye to the dog today, after 15 years age caught up with the poor old man.
> 
> We got him for the cost of his immunisations off the breeder, he was the runt of the litter and had a heart murmur. They didn't know if he would survive and they couldn't sell him.
> 
> ...


Having a dog myself, that is 15 years old plus, and still going,,, well,,, I sincearly offer my condolences there GuyQLD


----------



## staggalee (20/1/13)

We had this bloke for allmost 17 years, it was really traumatic to lose him.
Built as square and solid as a brick shithouse
Of course, we swore there would be no more dogs, but guess what`s asleep at my feet as I type this?
Yes, another miniture fox terrier


----------



## staggalee (20/1/13)

and here`s the new bloke


----------



## jyo (23/1/13)

Love how channel 9 broadcast 40 year old movies (that were filmed in high definition, hey? :blink: ) and programs that instruct imbeciles how to keep their houses clean on their HD channel while the cricket gets a backseat on standard 9 digital.


----------



## Bizier (25/1/13)

I am sorry.


staggalee said:


> Of course, we swore there would be no more dogs, but guess what`s asleep at my feet as I type this?


Who were you kidding?


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/1/13)

jyo said:


> Love how channel 9 broadcast 40 year old movies (that were filmed in high definition, hey? :blink: ) and programs that instruct imbeciles how to keep their houses clean on their HD channel while the cricket gets a backseat on standard 9 digital.


Actually, 40 years ago they would have used film, which is better quality than HD. Theissue is the quality of the encode


----------



## Bribie G (25/1/13)

I was hearing "bwooooh bwooooh bwoooh" on TV in the lounge room "Ah, SWMBO watching the womens' in the Australian Open".

Went out for a look and it was in fact Bondi Vet with some unfortunate mutt with a broken leg.


----------



## Bribie G (25/1/13)

Dave70 said:


>


I remember that guy, pity they have to grow up


----------



## jyo (25/1/13)

peas_and_corn said:


> Actually, 40 years ago they would have used film, which is better quality than HD. The issue is the quality of the encode


I know they used film, it was a piss take, but regarding the quality...Really? I have no idea to be honest, mate. Apart from the ease of distribution and storage capabilities of digital media why aren't we using film anymore?


----------



## Bizier (25/1/13)

peas_and_corn said:


> Actually, 40 years ago they would have used film, which is better quality than HD. Theissue is the quality of the encode


And 70mm at that. Yum.


----------



## bum (25/1/13)

jyo said:


> I know they used film, it was a piss take, but regarding the quality...Really? I have no idea to be honest, mate. Apart from the ease of distribution and storage capabilities of digital media why aren't we using film anymore?


Many movies ("filums") still do.

But the difference is that the "quality" that p&c talks about is not the same as resolution. Some filmakers (Peter "I haven't made a good film since Braindead" Jackson) think more res = more awesome. Others like things to look nice.

The thing about HD is that it is a technical specification - those transmission you lament are technically HD even though you are right that the quality is generally fairly shitty. Often converted from already substandard U-matic sources (then blown up to 16:9).


----------



## jyo (26/1/13)

Cheers, bum. I know very little about these kinds of happenings.



bum said:


> Many movies ("filums") still do.
> 
> But the difference is that the "quality" that p&c talks about is not the same as resolution. Some filmakers (Peter "I haven't made a good film since Braindead" Jackson) think more res = more awesome. Others like things to look nice.
> 
> The thing about HD is that it is a technical specification - those transmission you lament are technically HD even though you are right that the quality is generally fairly shitty. Often converted from already substandard U-matic sources (then blown up to 16:9).


----------



## bum (26/1/13)

Remember when internet speeds were slow and lots of MP3s sounded like shit?

They were still MP3s. Same-same.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/1/13)

Glad I worked out how to search for my posts. This has become a next-morning ritual for me as I know I was on the forum, but fucked if I can remember anything about it or how I got to bed.

Good day yesterday with some of the BAR Crew and assorted hangers-on. We started at Rebellion Brewery (who brew mostly gluten-free beers) and had a good chat to one of the brewers, and then made our way up to the Mallow to assess the current range of craft beers on tap and a good meal.

While it doesn't compare to the same sort of thing in 'the big smoke', it is a genuine pleasure to be able to do something like that in Ballarat with some good mates.


----------



## goomboogo (26/1/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Glad I worked out how to search for my posts. This has become a next-morning ritual for me as I know I was on the forum, but fucked if I can remember anything about it or how I got to bed.


Now you just have to work out how to check everything you said on Chat the night before. I'm glad there isn't a record as I'd rather not know what I said sometimes.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/1/13)

Shit, I didn't think of that.


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/13)

Some old TV series were shot on film - Seinfeld was for example. To prepare the image for the old 4:3 screens they applied a "matte" down each side of the picture so there is a strip of lost picture on both sides.
With the now almost universal 16:9 they are doing new high def transfers from the original un-matted film.
When 9 had a HD version I watched a few and they were super.

Seinfeld is still shown in widescreen but of course transmitted in 576i but still not too bad. Would be interested to know if MASH was also filmed and if they ever intend to do a de matt of that series.


----------



## billygoat (26/1/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Glad I worked out how to search for my posts. This has become a next-morning ritual for me as I know I was on the forum, but fucked if I can remember anything about it or how I got to bed.
> Good day yesterday with some of the BAR Crew and assorted hangers-on. We started at Rebellion Brewery (who brew mostly gluten-free beers) and had a good chat to one of the brewers, and then made our way up to the Mallow to assess the current range of craft beers on tap and a good meal.
> While it doesn't compare to the same sort of thing in 'the big smoke', it is a genuine pleasure to be able to do something like that in Ballarat with some good mates.


Twas a good afternoon, hope Colonel didn't fall asleep on the train and end up in Melbourne.
I'll piss myself if he did though.


----------



## Ivan Other One (26/1/13)

Happy Australia day to all AHB folk. :super: :beerbang:


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/1/13)

I'm just wondering when the digital media will release a qfhd media storage format


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/13)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'm just wondering when the digital media will release a qfhd media storage format


I suppose they will do that when devices are available to watch the content on. History shows us that the media producers won't release movies etc on new media until they feel that there is a critical mass of adopters who will buy it, and the adopters won't buy the devices until the new media is available from the producers. The slow uptake of Blu-ray is a perfect example of this. How many years now, and DVD still reigns in most stores / rental places.
endeth lesson. 

Edit: maybe we should discuss this on DTV forum, I'm BribieG there believe it or not haha.


----------



## jlm (27/1/13)

Daaaaang. Brewed for the 1st time since Novemberish........I'm sure I bought that smack pack for this particular beer much earlier than the marchlastyear manufacture date would suggest.....


----------



## jlm (28/1/13)

jlm said:


> Daaaaang. Brewed for the 1st time since Novemberish........I'm sure I bought that smack pack for this particular beer much earlier than the marchlastyear manufacture date would suggest.....


And Sheeeeett. I've never known 3787 to take 10 hrs to fire up in a starter.........I might start a thread asking if I should be worried.


----------



## bum (28/1/13)

Some arsehole cat just sprayed in through the security door at my poor little Biscuit (our cat). The entire house ******* REEKS now.

I dare say she's mightily impressed with this virile specimen! Heart all a-flutter and shit.


----------



## Bizier (29/1/13)




----------



## GuyQLD (31/1/13)

http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_713511/tun-bitter-30-block?CAWELAID=1384617259

"TUN Bitter has arrived and is the answer to all your lager dreams! TUN Bitter is a clean, easy drinking, uncomplicated lager, with a light mild malty tone through the mid palate finishing with a hint of bitterness for balance. If you've been buying the same 30 Block for years, it's time to experience a whole new world of freshness with TUN Bitter"

I was actually searching for *Bitter! *a book by Ronald Pattinson but this came up in the google results. Felt it appropriate to share, this gentlemen is the holy grail.

Make sure you check out the customer reviews, the wisdom of ages resides within.


----------



## WarmBeer (31/1/13)

GuyQLD said:


> http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_713511/tun-bitter-30-block?CAWELAID=1384617259
> 
> "TUN Bitter has arrived and is the answer to all your lager dreams! TUN Bitter is a clean, easy drinking, uncomplicated lager, with a light mild malty tone through the mid palate finishing with a hint of bitterness for balance. If you've been buying the same 30 Block for years, it's time to experience a whole new world of freshness with TUN Bitter"
> 
> ...


Let me guess, it's Kiwi, right?

"Eh, thus beer us tun out of tun, bro!"


----------



## Kiwimike (1/2/13)

Hang on it says American not Kiwi!


----------



## punkin (2/2/13)

My 4 yr old granddaughter is hooked on animusic.

She's been hogging my computer and my lap for the last hour.....




Don't we have utube embedding here?


----------



## goomboogo (2/2/13)

punkin said:


> My 4 yr old granddaughter is hooked on animusic.
> 
> She's been hogging my computer and my lap for the last hour.....
> 
> ...


It appears to be working.


----------



## mwd (2/2/13)

Very cleverly done and quite entertaining. Rerminds me of Mike Oldfield Tubular Bells.


----------



## Airgead (2/2/13)

punkin said:


> My 4 yr old granddaughter is hooked on animusic.
> 
> She's been hogging my computer and my lap for the last hour.....


A guy in the animation industry gave me 2 full DVDs of that stuff a while back. My kids love it.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## punkin (2/2/13)

Just bought the dvd's off amazon for her birthday in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TasChris (2/2/13)

Welcomed in Assistant Brewer no 2 this morning at 6am.
Little Emma born weighing in at 9lb 14 oz.
Mum and Bub doing fine.
I am now at home opening first beer as tired and thirsty. I reckon I will wake up in the chair after one beer!

Having a Fuller's ESB may follow with London Pride if I stay awake

Cheers
Chris


----------



## bum (2/2/13)

Congrats to you and your family, Chris!


----------



## Lecterfan (2/2/13)

Onya cobber! I'll speak to you tomorrow arvo and will robustly toast to the health of one and all!


----------



## petesbrew (4/2/13)

Congrats TasChris!


----------



## petesbrew (4/2/13)

Had a catered 3 course indian feast at my 40th birthday party on the weekend.
It was Bloody delicious, but now I'm seriously afraid to fart.
And we drained 2 kegs dry, which conveniently frees up the beer fridge for all the leftovers.


----------



## bum (4/2/13)

Happy birthday, petesbrew! Glad to see you had a good one.


----------



## punkin (4/2/13)

Settled in for the superbowl. Wings in the oven, tapped a new keg of S&W Pacific Ale clone.


MMmmmmmmGalaxyPunkin


----------



## punkin (4/2/13)

Guess i can show this pic here as our 'product that can't be mentioned' is hidden behind plod, but this shopped photo (not too far from the original) cracks me up...

Forgot the pic...


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/13)

punkin said:


> Just bought the dvd's off amazon for her birthday in a couple of weeks.


I'm 64 and I love Animusic. The second DVD is the best, my personal favourite is Heavy Light (Last track on the album) - after six pints of Bombardier it's almost like a religious experience. Most people new to Animusic are really impressed by Resonant Chamber - second YouTube link - but generally I often get a bit of a weird feeling watching and listening - it's obvious that there are no humans around and that the tracks are set in a far distant future in remote parts of the universe where humans are possibly extinct, so who are the machines playing the music for? a bit creepy. Time for another pint

dvd is widescreen - the first link is 4:3 for some reason - edit: linked the old way didn't get embedded, don't worry it gets you there


----------



## petesbrew (4/2/13)

bum said:


> Happy birthday, petesbrew! Glad to see you had a good one.


Cheers Bum.
What's awesome is that only my beer was drunk. Not one of the bought beers were touched (well I suppose it could say something for my choice - JS Sundowner Lager, Singha & a 6pack of light) :unsure:


----------



## Bribie G (5/2/13)

1937 prediction.
Well they got that one pretty right


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> I'm 64 and I love Animusic. The second DVD is the best, my personal favourite is Heavy Light (Last track on the album) - after six pints of Bombardier it's almost like a religious experience.



that Heavy Light video reminded me of this new age instrument called Reactable - its pretty unique, makes/manipulates sounds by moving different blocks around an interactive screen/table. Bjork's band uses one.

here's an example:



[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgy1S8qymx0[/media]


----------



## bum (5/2/13)

I can hardly even believe that thing is real. The future is now, kids.


----------



## Fish13 (6/2/13)

yeah saw bjork at BDO in perth about 2008... Yeah weird experience seeing the music made on that thing


----------



## bum (6/2/13)

Just found out that there's an app for that. Stoked.

$11? Uh, less stoked. Would rather pay the $8k for the real thing.


----------



## Airgead (6/2/13)

Amazing instrument. Pity it only seems to be capable of producing crapy dance music though. Maybe if I take a handful of pills it will start to sound good. h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/2/13)

one could definitely crank out some ambient psychedelic dub / trance stuff with one of those.


----------



## Airgead (6/2/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> one could definitely crank out some ambient psychedelic dub / trance stuff with one of those.


I rest my case your honor.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/2/13)

You're showing your ignorance.


----------



## Airgead (6/2/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> You're showing your ignorance.


I prefer to think of it as taste... B)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/2/13)

Taste has nothing to do with it. You implied that all electronic music is crapy [sic] and meant to be danced to. Incorrect.


----------



## Cocko (6/2/13)

Didn't Led Zeppelin use 'electronic' keyboards?!?


Oh Oh.. and electric guitar yeah?


----------



## Bribie G (6/2/13)

I was hijacked into watching a pathetic piece of American crap called "burn notice". The entire episode revolved around the existence of an incriminating list that was on a USB stick, as in $8 from Aldi. To avoid the stick falling into the hands of the bad guys the hero and heroine fought their way across the city, many were killed, much explosion etc.

Heloooo why not just duck into an Internet Cafe and upload the list to your own email account or your favourite Google Group or something.

After recovering from this piece of mindless dumbed down idiocy I watched two silly little Indian women on MKR attempting to make a Biryani by mixing well cooked goat curry with just plain rice. I could tell them how to make a Biryani, and you don't do it that way. Nor make one in less than 3 hours.

Maybe I should give up watching TV.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/2/13)

That's a good idea


----------



## Bribie G (6/2/13)

But not until I've watched the two Indian morons get theirs tonight. Yeah.


----------



## Airgead (6/2/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Taste has nothing to do with it. You implied that all electronic music is crapy [sic] and meant to be danced to. Incorrect.


No.. not at all. not all electronic music is danceable... but I find almost all of it crappy B).



Cocko said:


> Didn't Led Zeppelin use 'electronic' keyboards?!?
> 
> 
> Oh Oh.. and electric guitar yeah?


The electric guitar was the instrument the gods used to play the universe into being :super: (there may have been some drums involved somewhere as well... played by one of the lesser gods who wasn't as good looking or something).
:kooi:
Rock on.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## mwd (7/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> But not until I've watched the two Indian morons get theirs tonight. Yeah.


And they did, the two most obnoxious contestants complete with false eyelashes. All I look for were the falsies.
Interesting series this time surprised how so many of the couples have fallen over with the instant restaurant. The boys from Tas did a great job though. Their grub looked sublime.


----------



## mwd (7/2/13)

Airgead said:


> No.. not at all. not all electronic music is danceable... but I find almost all of it crappy B).
> 
> 
> The electric guitar was the instrument the gods used to play the universe into being :super: (there may have been some drums involved somewhere as well... played by one of the lesser gods who wasn't as good looking or something).
> ...


Was that not an AC/DC track Let there be Rock?


----------



## Ivan Other One (7/2/13)

Now here's an :icon_offtopic: !!!

Was really disapointed after ringing our local salon today, only to be told
"No, We do NOT wax palms!!!


----------



## Lecterfan (7/2/13)

(Best Robert Duvall voice) I love the smell of fresh ground golden promise and ding biscuit in the evening...smells like...err, well not victory exactly haha. Could I post "Charlie don't brew" and rely on the reference to extricate me from racist overtones?


----------



## petesbrew (7/2/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> And they did, the two most obnoxious contestants complete with false eyelashes. All I look for were the falsies.
> Interesting series this time surprised how so many of the couples have fallen over with the instant restaurant. The boys from Tas did a great job though. Their grub looked sublime.


Bit disappointing that they're gone. Every show needs a villain, even if it is a couple of silly girls.

Ah well, "Little Miss Cupcake" is already giving me the shits.
Nope I'm not addicted. I can give up any old time.


----------



## jyo (8/2/13)

Some pig shit eating scum broke into my in law's house today and trashed it. Family heirlooms, old wedding rings, external hard drives with years of photos, you name it. They are shitting themselves now.

I am completely over this area.


----------



## yardy (12/2/13)

that's bad news mate, try living in an area that's suffered two _'once in a hundred year floods'_, since 2010, I'm over this joint..

I'ts WA for me, looking at RE in Halls Head, Golden Bay, Secret Hbr etc in that area.


----------



## komodo (12/2/13)

**** me.
New starter, tierod, swivel hub kit, pin bushing for the Patrol just cost me near $1600 with out labour (I'll be spinning the spanners on this lot) and then I still need to get someone to supply and fit a new clutch @ $1200ish.

Then I need to get tyres and a new rear bumper (yeah thanks to the prick who stuck their tow ball through my rear bar withouth leaving a note appreciate that) on the Mazda so I can sell it.

Credit card bill is going to be HUGE this month. I'm scared thinking about it.


----------



## Bizier (13/2/13)

jyo said:


> Some pig shit eating scum broke into my in law's house today and trashed it. Family heirlooms, old wedding rings, external hard drives with years of photos, you name it. They are shitting themselves now.
> 
> I am completely over this area.


Shit man, I know it is a little late, but I am really sorry to hear that bro. Scum indeed.


----------



## Dave70 (15/2/13)

In keeping with the spirit of valentines day, I took some decorative red ribbon with a tiny bell that I found in the kitchen draw ( I suspect it came from a Lindt chocolate) and affixed it to the shaft of my penis. 


What can I say, I'm just a hopeless romantic.


----------



## bum (15/2/13)

"Tiny bell" you say?

'sat to make it look bigger?


----------



## Dave70 (15/2/13)

bum said:


> "Tiny bell" you say?
> 
> 'sat to make it look bigger?


_Well...._ to answer your smutty innuendo, I'll have you know they come in a range of sizes..


----------



## punkin (16/2/13)

Sitting watching Little Shop Of Horrors with my 4yo grandaughter at 8am on a sat motn. No idea why she picked it out of the rack, but she's enraptured.



ShoopDooWopPunkin


----------



## mwd (16/2/13)

petesbrew said:


> Bit disappointing that they're gone. Every show needs a villain, even if it is a couple of silly girls.
> 
> Ah well, "Little Miss Cupcake" is already giving me the shits.
> Nope I'm not addicted. I can give up any old time.


The thing that really pisses me off on all these cooking shows is the portion sizes.
Thats not a meal it is a mouthfull.
I buy half a kilo of prawns to feed one.


----------



## Ivan Other One (17/2/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> The thing that really pisses me off on all these cooking shows .


The thing that really pisses me off on all these cooking shows,, is all these cooking shows.
Mainly 'cause there is just too much agro bitchiness.


----------



## bum (18/2/13)

Roadapple cider?

Yuck!


----------



## jyo (18/2/13)

yardy said:


> that's bad news mate, try living in an area that's suffered two _'once in a hundred year floods'_, since 2010, I'm over this joint..
> 
> I'ts WA for me, looking at RE in Halls Head, Golden Bay, Secret Hbr etc in that area.


Yeah, I don't know how you guys just rebuild after that. It would be bloody heartbreaking.
It's pretty nice down the areas you are looking at mate.



Bizier said:


> Shit man, I know it is a little late, but I am really sorry to hear that bro. Scum indeed.


Cheers, mate. Just found out the neighbour has a camera set up facing the street and they have some good footage of them. They were in the house for 40 minutes!! I'm surprised they didn't make themselves some lunch while they were at it.


----------



## Bizier (19/2/13)

Don't thank me...

Thank the PANOPTICON.


----------



## yardy (19/2/13)

jyo said:


> *Yeah, I don't know how you guys just rebuild after that. It would be bloody heartbreaking.*
> *It's pretty nice down the areas you are looking at mate.*


We're on acreage out in the bush so we weren't hit like Bundaberg, I was away for work but the wife and kids were stranded for 3 days with no power or phone.
I'm just over the whole area, it's run by retired cane farmers and old women, there's a resources boom going on and Bundaberg does it's best to ignore it.

Yeah mate, I like the look of Halls Head and Golden Bay, flying over for a look around soon.

Cheers


----------



## komodo (19/2/13)

^ I noticed that when I went to the cape in sept. QLD has MASSIVE potential but it just seems stuck in a time warp.

Mind you I don't really think WA is much better.


----------



## yardy (19/2/13)

Komodo said:


> ^ I noticed that when I went to the cape in sept. QLD has MASSIVE potential but it just seems stuck in a time warp.
> 
> Mind you I don't really think WA is much better.



A lot of the regional areas north of Bundy are onto it as far as getting onto this _current_ boom, Bundaberg council can't see past the fking sugar cane, (wonder why it has a high unemployment rate ? ) there's the possibility of a small open cut mine in the region, can't see it getting the nod though with the mindset that these geriatric guinea grass growers have.
Don't get me wrong, it's been a good place to bring up the kids but it's time to leave 1974 behind, sell up and get out.


----------



## komodo (19/2/13)

They might be onto it but are thinking with near vision.

Steel for the resource sector is being brought in from China, Indonesia, Thailand, Vietman etc. with many of the FNQ fabricators working hand in hand with offshore fabrication shops without looking to other aussie companies to make projects happen. Were all too cagey with one another - but happy to share information with offshore competitors. Work that one out?!
Its not doing the local manufacturing sector any good. Fabricators in South Australia, Victoria and NSW are screaming for work but they dont ask us and when we do put our hands up we get cut out because of political reasons (yeah I'm still dark on the fact the river city motor way got taken off me).
Bluescope did their nuts bringing in steel for the Brisbane K-mart distribution centre via their now disbanded bluescope buttler joint venture. To quote Lynne from Paige “BlueScope fabricated the entire thing offshore at their facilities overseas yet they’re getting $300 million from the government to keep manufacturing local”. Well done Australia. Keep ******* yourselves in the arse and wondering why your arse hurts. Everyone likes to think of bluescope as a proud australian company yet they've done more damage to steel manufacture locally in the past 6 years than any one with their offshore operations importing complete building packages (Including all the costco stores) from off shore screwing local manufacturers out of work then wondering why their profits are down because no ones been buying their raw product and blaming it on imports and holding their hands out for government handouts whilst lining their CEOs pockets.

Personally I'm not interested in the resource sector. Its full of slack crumpets that make profitable jobs blow out because everyone on site is fitted with a vagina and a book on how to whinge. But there are plenty of fabricators set up for the work especially in South Australia where they have massive workshops and work forces. I run a mid-larger size fabrication shop here in Victoria and we're a pimple on an arse cheek compared to what the south aussies call a medium size fabricator. Theres bugger all large shops along the east coast. WA and SA have the biggest shops with SA having the more sustainable workforces. Lets stick it on a truck and move it across country. Gas companies send nitrogen that you distill out of compressed air from one side of the country surely shipping manufactured items from one side of the country to the other makes more sense than shipping distilled air. If they can get it from China to here surely we can get it from one part of the country to another.

But try tell the resource sector to look in their own back yard. They're all to busy crunching numbers in spreadsheets and working out how to get offshore labour into the country on 457 Visas to work on their imported gear.

We're a country that lacks pride in itself. Australia day everyone straps on their flags and pretends to be patriotic but really most of us are spending the day on ebay buying cheap shit from China.
We're a country that gives in "oh its all too hard we can't compete with that" I can buy stuff from china that I can't even get a retailer to give me a price on at home.
Every one has this thought that china = cheap. No china = shit. If you want something decent from china then its really no cheaper than locally made items.

Then we have local councils and planning ministers with ideas and no easily accessable information on planning and then we come to logger heads with the baby boomers who all scream "not in my back yard" to development then whinge and carry on about urban sprawl. Go up in the world. Develop true regional cities with business centres and manufacturing hubs linking agriculture and resources to end users.

alright im carrying on now
/end rant


----------



## jyo (19/2/13)

Bizier said:


> Don't thank me...
> 
> Thank the PANOPTICON.


Yes, I had to google panopticon. Bastard!


----------



## yardy (20/2/13)

*Personally I'm not interested in the resource sector. Its full of slack crumpets that make profitable jobs blow out because everyone on site is fitted with a vagina and a book on how to whinge.*

*But there are plenty of fabricators set up for the work especially in South Australia where they have massive workshops and work forces. I run a mid-larger size fabrication shop here in Victoria and we're a pimple on an arse cheek compared to what the south aussies call a medium size fabricator.*

*Theres bugger all large shops along the east coast.*

*WA and SA have the biggest shops with SA having the more sustainable workforces. Lets stick it on a truck and move it across country. Gas companies send nitrogen that you distill out of compressed air from one side of the country surely shipping manufactured items from one side of the country to the other makes more sense than shipping distilled air. If they can get it from China to here surely we can get it from one part of the country to another.*






I've always respected your opinion as you seem to know your job, this time I'm afraid you're going to have to bash it up your arse mate.

I'ts no suprise you find it difficult to secure work/contracts with ill informed, naive and embarrassing (for our industry) comments as above.



*Theres bugger all large shops along the east coast.*


Surely you take the piss, how about building the biggest marion dragline in the southern hemisphere, I was there for 16 months from start to finish and didn't see komodo construction pty ltd on site, building stacker reclaimers at hay point, dalrymple bay, wharf & ship-loader expansions at dalrymple bay and abbott point, welding headstocks 3km out to sea from a jack-up barge..
Nope,.. no komodo construction pty ltd anywhere to be seen...




I wasn't bagging QLD, just my local tunnel-visioned council.

pull your head in mate.


----------



## brettprevans (20/2/13)

Fkn unions. Thats the problem.


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/2/13)

I thought it was the Communist terrorists.


----------



## bum (21/2/13)

Aren't they the same thing? h34r:


----------



## komodo (21/2/13)

Yardy I'm talking fabrication shops not projects or sites.

There are no seriously large shops up the east coast I know of, hell I reckon the ASI would tell you the same thing. I might ask ian or mike next time one of them is in my office. Admittedly QLD and NSW have much larger shops than Vic. But compared to WA and more so SA, nup. How many shops do you know of with more than 200 blokes on the floor? There aren't many In Australia let alone up the east coast. Hell what we call a large shop is small(ish) on a global scale. The shops in europe blow my mind. The sheer scale of them is beyond my comprehension. Would I like to be that size - honestly no. I'd love the experiance of working in a shop at that scale though.
Production wise man to weight output Australia is huge for the industry. Resource sector is slow in my experiance. I've worked the sector and pulled out as I got frustrated with the politics, red tape, hand washing and indemnity. Construction sector has the same issues with the publicly listed companies. Note most of the bigger players in resource are publicly listed. Australia is a very small (miniscule) producer of steel and a small consumer of steel. Note I'm talking steel not ore.

As for me securing contracts - I have no issues at present. I'm actually turning opportunities away in construction. The construction industry is doing pretty well even if the media would have you believe other wise. We've had a clean out and some unstable opperators have had the carpet pulled from under them which often happens as an ecconomy turns. I've also done work in FNQ, WA, SA Tassie, PNG etc for resource sector and In all honesty I try to avoid it where possible unless its for a good existing client (most of whom never do further work in the sector after they realise what a head case it can be). That RCM job still ended up going to a vic fabby because of TJH relationship with them and because no QLD fabby was interested.

My last job in resource was a gantry for a pipeline project in PNG. Simple job. I brought the job in cut notched and drilled. Just bring it in and weld it together. Didn't even require surface treatment. Supplied shop drawings and some auxillary consultation engineering requirements. Then they wanted to send in their QA inpectors and NDT our work. Sure no worries we'll be starting on it in 3 weeks (we're talking less than 100tonne of steel). They're all jumping up and down threatening litigation etc etc. We can't work out what the hell they're on about as the deadline to meet the ship is 8 weeks away. We end up calming them down and call in a few favours with opposition companies to take on some of our work load to pull their job ahead of schedual. Next thing they come in to do their inspections and I've got 1/3 of my shop on their job and the rest on another far more involved job. They see what were doing and go "oh you guys do some big stuff and obviously know what your doing". Uhh you think? We've only been doing it for the past 44 years. We ended up being 3 weeks early on delivery and they wouldnt take it early they fucked us up for delivery as I had no hard stand area left. I tore them a new on on variations and charged them for storage and I had a greater than 99.5% first pass on NDT (two out of my 3 knock backs were mill issues where a hairline on the flange where the web meets became visible on xray, so not even my issue). But to top it all off I had to cut my boys back to basic hours no over time at the end of the job because they fucked my scheduling up because they didn't believe we were capable of meeting their deadline (which ended up being pushed back even further and I had the steel sitting around in one of my transport companies yards for 10 weeks on extendables). I'm used to having my delivery dates pulled in not pushed out. I can always work with more stress. You back that off and the knock on effect is dire.

My issue with resource (and large PE) is everything becomes so red taped (and lets not bullshit none of us want to see someone hurt or worse in a workplace) because of safety concerns and they extend that into sub contract manufacturers workplaces - which I wholely agree with. Infact my boss is a work cover advisor and we are used in a lot of safety documentation for our industry. But the problem is that most publicly listed companies go to private insurers to avoid work cover costs. To do so there are more strict safety guidelines and they are more specficially developed, and thats great. Where it goes wrong is that these same companies then source from the lowest cost able to supply the demand - which regularly means product comes from developing nations with little to no regard to OHE&S. This means that your job site which might have a 1000 day 0 incident rate might actually be responsible for several deaths overseas. But share holders dont care. In order to protect against litigation everything becomes subcontracted with most deemed employees actually being little more than pawns used to oversee, inspect and QC. Fact is that unless its a really huge project where pressure from the ASI (who im not the biggest fan of because of their relations with bluescope but thats a story for a differnt day but in these cases they do good for the industry) and the unions to use local content is really applied a large amount of manufacturing for the sector comes from offshore.
What amuses me the most is that even with all this red tape the accidents that do occur like the dropped/rolled reclaimer gantry boom at karratha a fortnight ago. You imagine if that happened in an urban area. You'd go a row of shit houses. Resource sector it hardly makes the local rag.

You might have a differnt experiance but thats my experiance working in the sector. I'm also talking more about the management (style) of operations not the workers as such which I see now reading back on what I wrote how you could have read that and if thats the way you've read it then I appologise that wasnt the intent.
Too much time and effort is spent protecting and returning dividends for investors. Which is what happens when you have shareholders to appease.
Don't get me wrong they're obviously doing something right cause they're making money. But the circles and hoops and paperwork, constant whinging and legals means its not for me.
I am really critical of the industry because of its lack of support for local content. But I guess thats cause I'm young(er) and manufacturing is my future. Australian industry as a whole if pretty bad at supporting itself though. From manufacture to agriculture we off shore it at every opportunity. Make a quick buck today forget about the future.

It does however amuses me how much people think resources are the be all and end all of australian industry. Fact is that its the smallest employer and has one of the smallest net casts of employment. Yes it brings in massive amounts through export, taxes etc but how it actually affects ecconomy is largely blown out of proportion. Yes its important - no its not our only export money maker. Media and current political climate doesnt help this.


As for unions. Unions are important. Very important. Whilst I dont have a union shop here (Although we have a union EBA) all my site boys are in their respective unions (well lets be honest irrespective of laws you have to be union to work on site or life is made very difficult). Where that goes wrong is with extremists. Like anything thats an (dis)organised movement there are those who just take things to the next level doing more harm than good. For the most part though unions are there for the workers and keep most rogue bastards honest. Yes I have my whinges about unions but I have to conceed that over all they do a good job (these days). I do however wonder how long unions will remain as they are with the harnessed power of social media coming on.

Edit: BTW a large amount of dalrymple bay was made in Melbourne by Page. Lynne is a good friend of my boss. Shes a very good opperator and I'd love to work with her at some stage. Page actually process a lot of steel for us via our merchants as they do sub contract processing for at least 3 of the 5 larger merchants in Vic. Mind you the biggest distributor in Australia is in victoria and even they get page to do work for them because of the systems and machinery they have.


----------



## bum (21/2/13)

The wife and my mum have decided that tonight would be a lovely time to watch Thelma & Louise.

FML


----------



## pk.sax (21/2/13)

^ like


----------



## Florian (21/2/13)

practicalfool said:


> ^ like


Don't you trust the button?


----------



## bum (21/2/13)

He's looking out for my best interests.


----------



## pk.sax (21/2/13)

Are gonna see comments like 'FFS use the like button!'

Where is teddy?


----------



## bum (21/2/13)

practicalfool said:


> Are gonna see comments like 'FFS use the like button!'


+1


----------



## brettprevans (21/2/13)

Wow komodo I didnt expect u to take my bait. So sorry. Not meant for u. 
Unions have no place. Over bloated gimme gimme organisations fk b the country then cry when cheaper (prob better qualified workers bought in). 

Like teachers l boxing about having performance pay and standards. Omfg por darlings actually havingvto demonstrate they perform. The rest of us do that. And i used to be in govt! 

They made beds they can lie in it, money grubbing so and so. 

Baits out. Go fetch.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/2/13)

In English, please.


----------



## Florian (21/2/13)

practicalfool said:


> Are gonna see comments like 'FFS use the like button!'


Maybe we could ask CM2 nicely to take on that role?


----------



## goomboogo (21/2/13)

Some thread about Darren Lockyer. A guy has just posted and completely contradicted what he said last night. The funny thing though; he is oblivious to the hypocrisy.


----------



## bum (21/2/13)

goomboogo said:


> Some thread about Darren Lockyer. A guy has just posted and completely contradicted what he said last night. The funny thing though; he is oblivious.


FTFY


----------



## jyo (21/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Wow komodo I didnt expect u to take my bait. So sorry. Not meant for u.
> Unions have no place. Over bloated gimme gimme organisations fk b the country then cry when cheaper (prob better qualified workers bought in).
> 
> Like teachers l boxing about having performance pay and standards. Omfg por darlings actually havingvto demonstrate they perform. The rest of us do that. And i used to be in govt!
> ...


I hope you work on Labour Day!

Teachers do have to demonstrate how they perform. It's called performance management.


----------



## Florian (21/2/13)

jyo, you still got the link to those pics? it's been a while, feel like a laugh.


----------



## jyo (22/2/13)

No, mate, no link. I was quick and saved a couple before they were deleted!


----------



## Florian (22/2/13)

Ah, found him. Remembered that the thread title was something with either 'joking', 'serious' or 'for real'.

Also the full ad.


----------



## Ivan Other One (22/2/13)

Looks like the Pimp, and the Ride.


----------



## jlm (22/2/13)

After 2 days of getting paid to brew beer I'm back at my day job. Why do I do this again? Oh yeah. Cash. 
That and my love of dealing with architects. I love pandering to their aesthetic decisions which push a rushed job back further and costs more money on what's apparently a very tight budget.
It'll all be worth it though, cause in 50 years people will be admiring the Australian maritime college's student work shop for its magnificent conduit free concrete ceilings.


----------



## punkin (23/2/13)

Just standing in the kitchen wiping up for the missus.

Hear the bedroom door open and little miss four the grandaughter walks past with 'blankie'draped over her head. into the tiolet, than hear toilet door shut agin upon which she trudge back still with the blanket over her head and bedroom door shuts again.

Sorta like Casper the Pinkish Furry Unsociable Ghost 


SometimesYouJustKnowIt'sGoingToBeARoughDayPunkin


----------



## brettprevans (23/2/13)

Oh the kittens

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70811-2nd-attempt-ginger-beer-kit-additions/#entry1003886


----------



## DUANNE (23/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Wow komodo I didnt expect u to take my bait. So sorry. Not meant for u.
> Unions have no place. Over bloated gimme gimme organisations fk b the country then cry when cheaper (prob better qualified workers bought in).
> 
> Like teachers l boxing about having performance pay and standards. Omfg por darlings actually havingvto demonstrate they perform. The rest of us do that. And i used to be in govt!
> ...


hope youve got the drag set. How do you measure a teachers performance? if a teacher is given a class full of ratbags and slow kids that dont want to learn or cant learn then no matter how good they are or how hard they work they will never look as good as the hopeless and lazy teacher in a good area with well motivated students who want and have the capacity to learn.we know who will get the performance bonuses though dont we. on the subject of unions who else do the poor have to stand up for them? without them we would still have the right wings workchoices act where the rich get richer and the poorer work for whatever crumbs they can get because bussiness making bigger and bigger profits is more important than wether the employee can earn enough to live on and have a little job security to plan for the future. i love how business and right wing nutters complain about the workers having a union to stand up for theyre rights but are more than happy to be members of vecci wich in essence is an employers union. rather hypocritical in my opinion.


----------



## Cocko (23/2/13)

I have to bring attention to this photo.

It is ******* awesome.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/image/6981-the-pot/

Well played sir, well played.


----------



## bum (23/2/13)

Why is his hand on backwards?


----------



## Cocko (23/2/13)

I know... it awesome.


----------



## TasChris (23/2/13)

bum said:


> Why is his hand on backwards?


Perhaps it is a partially dismembered corpse that is about to be rendered down in the giant pot?


----------



## Cocko (23/2/13)

TasChris said:


> Perhaps it is a partially dismembered corpse that is about to be rendered down in the giant pot?


That is to the letter what the mrs said! HAHAHA!


----------



## bruce86 (23/2/13)

hahaha that is gold!


----------



## Bribie G (24/2/13)

I'd love to get my teeth into some horse, used to eat it in the UK and Europe in the 60s and 70s. Tastes not unlike venison.

Hmmm Spaghetti Bolog-neighs.


----------



## bruce86 (24/2/13)

You can get it here now. Just need to find the right butcher


----------



## Florian (24/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> I'd love to get my teeth into some horse, used to eat it in the UK and Europe in the 60s and 70s. Tastes not unlike venison.
> 
> Hmmm Spaghetti Bolog-neighs.


Currently on sale all over Europe, but be quick, before some idiots decide to send it all to waste.


----------



## lukiferj (24/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> I'd love to get my teeth into some horse, used to eat it in the UK and Europe in the 60s and 70s. Tastes not unlike venison.
> 
> Hmmm Spaghetti Bolog-neighs.


I actually just spat coffee out reading this. Hilarious.


----------



## goomboogo (24/2/13)

Bribie G, just buy the beef mince from Aldi and you'll be sorted.


----------



## lukiferj (24/2/13)

LeBron James = freak


----------



## Airgead (24/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> I'd love to get my teeth into some horse, used to eat it in the UK and Europe in the 60s and 70s. Tastes not unlike venison.
> 
> Hmmm Spaghetti Bolog-neighs.


I Prefer Roo-ghetti myself.

Bit of skippy goes nicely in a bol sauce.

Love to try some horse though.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Amber Fluid (24/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> Hmmm Spaghetti Bolog-neighs.


LMFAO... hahahaaa good one!!


----------



## TasChris (24/2/13)

Post number 500.

I must be the slowest ever to achieve 500 quality posts.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## pk.sax (24/2/13)

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/windsor/flatshare-houseshare/a-room-that-comes-with-a-townhouse-and-two-housemates/1013921677

Pretty good ad ...


----------



## goomboogo (24/2/13)

practicalfool said:


> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/windsor/flatshare-houseshare/a-room-that-comes-with-a-townhouse-and-two-housemates/1013921677
> 
> Pretty good ad ...


Imagine living with the twat who wrote that ad.


----------



## bum (24/2/13)

goomboogo said:


> Imagine living with the twat who wrote that ad.


----------



## petesbrew (24/2/13)

goomboogo said:


> Imagine living with the twat who wrote that ad.


It's got a keg fridge there. That should make up for it.


----------



## bignath (25/2/13)

practicalfool said:


> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/windsor/flatshare-houseshare/a-room-that-comes-with-a-townhouse-and-two-housemates/1013921677 Pretty good ad ...


HaHa! What a classic ad... Chortled at a noticeable volume.


----------



## Dave70 (25/2/13)

goomboogo said:


> Bribie G, just buy the beef mince from Aldi and you'll be sorted.


You're not kidding. On the occasions I've bought mince there I noticed something in the taste I couldn't quite put my finger on. But I didn't like it.
Then I tried some roo mince and sausage.
There's a n***a in the woodpile there for sure.


----------



## brentice (25/2/13)

i just did an air poo.... Serious


----------



## Ivan Other One (25/2/13)

brentice said:


> i just did an air poo.... Serious


Yeah???No Shit???


----------



## Bizier (26/2/13)

Why is it that when I am cutting chillis, I always get a facial itch?

I suppose they are not dangerous enough for darwinism to take care of. Even if I was blind, I might procreate, probably less discerningly so.


----------



## Bribie G (26/2/13)

I see nothing wrong with eating horse or roo or dog or any meat animal. Most people eat stuff they would baulk at buying in the offal section at Woolies but it gets sneaked onto them.
For example a few years ago I went on a Paleolithic diet which involved eating all parts of the animal. I bought a couple of beef hearts and didn't mind them in a casserole.
However I got such foul flatulence like I've never had in my life, and had to sleep in a spare room for a week.

Next year on holiday we stopped at a servo and I bought a Mrs Macs pie.

Had to sleep in the car for two days.

Figure.


----------



## Bribie G (26/2/13)

What's all this stupid nonsense? I keep getting this when clicking a site on my favourites bar or opening a new tab (which is set to Google). Just happened twice in a row.
I've been using AVG for about 12 years no problems but thinking of wiping it and actually buying something half decent.


----------



## Malted (26/2/13)

I don't much care for kidneys or liver but imagine you English types think it good tucker. Heart is reasonably good stuff, not so keen on tripe when it cools but warm is ok. Sheep brains and tongues and beef tongue are good stuff but haven't tried bits from other animals. Brains are difficult to get out of the skull without getting bone splittiners in them (the splinters get stuck in your teeth). Beef curly gut and milk gut were interesting on the BBQ.
I find horse meat a bit more intense than venison but of a similar nature.

If I won lotto I would go to Japan and eat whale. Actually if I won lotto I would travel around the world on a carnivorous tour of all thing meat that are legal to eat in that country.

I had a mate who bred guinea pigs to feed to his snakes and I suggested we eat a few guinea pigs (popular in the Andes I believe). Unfortunately we did not get around to it before we both moved to different towns.

Food is a wonderful adventure.


----------



## bum (26/2/13)

Malted said:


> I had a mate who bred guinea pigs to feed to his snakes and I suggested we eat a few guinea pigs (popular in the Andes I believe). Unfortunately we did not get around to it before we both moved to different towns.


I must admit that'd prompt me to GTFO before you decided to wear my pretty, pretty skin too.


----------



## Florian (26/2/13)

Beef liver with freshly roast onions and mash, is there anything better than that? Cold beef tongue on bread is a close second.


----------



## browndog (26/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> What's all this stupid nonsense? I keep getting this when clicking a site on my favourites bar or opening a new tab (which is set to Google). Just happened twice in a row.
> I've been using AVG for about 12 years no problems but thinking of wiping it and actually buying something half decent.


You think you have problems Bribie, now I have Bitdefender on my pc, redtube does not work anymore. that makes Browndog a sad panda..


----------



## bum (26/2/13)

There will be a whitelist you can add that site to so it will be allowed.

Uh, unless the site is actually riddled with trojans and junk - then you don't want it anyway.


----------



## browndog (26/2/13)

no doubt full of virii in the subject matter and the delivery.


----------



## bum (26/2/13)

I doff my cap to you, sir.


----------



## mwd (26/2/13)

Florian said:


> Beef liver with freshly roast onions and mash, is there anything better than that? Cold beef tongue on bread is a close second.


Right on can only get it at Woolies. Coles only stock Lamb Fry which is crap and dissolves into mush if you braise it.
Can't beat Liver and Onions for a good cheap meal. I have seen heart but not sure how to prepare it.


----------



## Bizier (26/2/13)

Malted said:


> I don't much care for kidneys or liver but imagine you English types think it good tucker. Heart is reasonably good stuff, not so keen on tripe when it cools but warm is ok. Sheep brains and tongues and beef tongue are good stuff but haven't tried bits from other animals. Brains are difficult to get out of the skull without getting bone splittiners in them (the splinters get stuck in your teeth). Beef curly gut and milk gut were interesting on the BBQ.
> I find horse meat a bit more intense than venison but of a similar nature.
> 
> If I won lotto I would go to Japan and eat whale. Actually if I won lotto I would travel around the world on a carnivorous tour of all thing meat that are legal to eat in that country.
> ...


I get slightly guilty eating smart seafood like eel and octopus, but I am willing to kill one because they are tasty. That is generally my policy: If I can look it in the eye and terminate its life in order to fill my belly, it is fair game.

ED: The reason I made this post was to say that every time I am at my Aunt's place I look at their fat rabbit and guinea pig and think that they are both perfect casserole/slow cooker dish size.

I am all over the lamb's fry and onion gravy (sometimes mushroom) with mash. I often skip the mash and do it on toast for breakky when the other half is not present.


----------



## Bizier (26/2/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Right on can only get it at Woolies. Coles only stock Lamb Fry which is crap and dissolves into mush if you braise it.
> Can't beat Liver and Onions for a good cheap meal. I have seen heart but not sure how to prepare it.


Is there a difference? Just because it has been portioned? I thought it was just a liver and in supermarket, sometimes chopped (badly) for you and to put into more attractive portion sizes than whole.


----------



## bum (26/2/13)

Smaller portions would certainly "turn to mush" faster during braising than whole organs. Maybe one shop has better suppliers than the other? Who knows?

It all tastes like piss anyway.


----------



## Malted (27/2/13)

bum said:


> I must admit that'd prompt me to GTFO before you decided to wear my pretty, pretty skin too.


Ha ha, I would speculate that since 'pretty' is a subjective term, we may have differing opinions


----------



## Malted (27/2/13)

Bizier said:


> That is generally my policy: If I can look it in the eye and terminate its life in order to fill my belly, it is fair game.


I once had a vegetarian colleague/neighbour who had the same thought process. She said you should have to terminate, at least once, each type of animal you wish to eat and if you can't then you should not be eating it. She was quite shocked by the range of species that I outlined I would be able to eat if I followed her philosophy.


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/13)

Beef liver is dark red and a little bitter, lamb liver is pink and more tender. My favourite, when you can get it, is Veal liver which is pale and tender and not as dry or bitter as beef (Ox) liver.
Beef cheeks are making a comeback on the fine dining scene but I find them a bit slimy and gelatinous - made a beef cheek curry the other month and would have preferred just normal steak cubes.

Guinea pig looks delicious but they don't feck around when they serve it in Peru.


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/13)

Kookaburras:
I'm thinking of editing a Wikipedia Page about the Kookaburra and thought I'd do a quick survey. Along with many other sites they insist on its alternative name being the Laughing Jackass.

I've been in Australia now since the mid 70s and the only time I ever heard of the K being referred to as the LJ is when I was working on a farm outside Bundaberg and some octogenarian farm hand referred to it as a LJ. 
Do any of you guys ever refer to it as such, have friends or family members under the age of about 98 who still do so?

Strikes me as being in the same category as " Cripes cobber, see that cove over there wearing the bag, having one for the frog, strewth the blighter sounds like a flamin' laughing jackass" variety of dead or almost dead Australian usage.


----------



## bum (27/2/13)

I'm pretty sure encyclopedias are _supposed_ to serve as historical documents, Bribie.

GADZOOKS! There's pages for countries that don't even exist anymore - DELETE!!!


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/13)

I'm simply thinking of something along the lines of "once known by the popular colloquial name laughing jackass". After all you wouldn't expect to see "Holden Cruze now released in a fastback configuration"


----------



## Malted (27/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> Kookaburras:
> 
> Do any of you guys ever refer to it as such, have friends or family members under the age of about 98 who still do so?


My Grandmother and her ilk used that term but she also called a car a bus and referred to a bus as a truck. I think she might have also called Kookaburras 'Jackies' as an abbreviation of Laughing Jackass.
'Oh look at those lovely Jackies, I'll just fetch them some meat!"
When feeding them etc she would then call them Jackie, "Coorn Jackie, here's some nice meat for you, Cooornnnnnn."


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/2/13)

maybe the work "jackass" could be changed to something a little more culturally relevant.
"Laughing *****"


----------



## bum (27/2/13)

*sings*

Laugh, kookaburra, laugh.
You're entitled to make your own life decisions and no one shall judge you for them.


----------



## TasChris (27/2/13)

Malted said:


> My Grandmother and her ilk used that term but she also called a car a bus and referred to a bus as a truck. I think she might have also called Kookaburras 'Jackies' as an abbreviation of Laughing Jackass.
> 'Oh look at those lovely Jackies, I'll just fetch them some meat!"
> When feeding them etc she would then call them Jackie, "Coorn Jackie, here's some nice meat for you, Cooornnnnnn."


Strangely in NW Tasmania they still call cars buses however buses are called buses also.
So bloody confusing


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/13)

On moving to NSW I inadvertently ordered a pot and got a schooner, asked where they kept the tallies in the bottle shop and got a blank look


----------



## Lecterfan (27/2/13)

TasChris said:


> Strangely in NW Tasmania they still call a car a buses but buses are buses also.
> So bloody confusing


 It would be with all those singular plurals.


----------



## TasChris (27/2/13)

Lecterfan said:


> It would be with all those singular plurals.


Are you misquoting me Richard?

Help I have been "verbaled" in writing

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Lecterfan (27/2/13)

Nice edit, 'pro'. I will forever remember that you call a car a buses.


----------



## GuyQLD (27/2/13)

Didn't want to derail the thread 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70918-bestmalz-dark-wheat-malt-need-mashing/



> That said, if you are full mash brewing, just put it in for the full mash, can't go wrong


I got a giggle, was this intended?


----------



## TasChris (27/2/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Nice edit, 'pro'. I will forever remember that you call a car a buses.


I confess,
I used my "Pro" powers for evil not the good for which they were intended


----------



## Cocko (27/2/13)

GuyQLD said:


> Didn't want to derail the thread
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70918-bestmalz-dark-wheat-malt-need-mashing/
> 
> ...


Intended to? for?


----------



## GuyQLD (27/2/13)

You spoke about full mashing to the Prophet/Messiah of Full Extract. Forgive my sick sense of humour.


----------



## bum (27/2/13)

GuyQLD said:


> You spoke about full mashing to the Prophet/Messiah of Full Extract. Forgive my fully sick sense of humour.


FTFY


----------



## Cocko (27/2/13)

GuyQLD said:


> You spoke about full mashing to the Prophet/Messiah of Full Extract. Forgive my sick sense of humour.


HAHAHA! No not intentional, but now you point it out - wish it was intended. h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/2/13)

you think he's bad now, just wait until his first AG


----------



## bum (27/2/13)

Impossible because full extract brewing is better than AG at any level of completion you might care to name. Did you not know?


----------



## Cocko (27/2/13)

Oh dear, the money I have wasted on making inferior beer.

Damn the internets..... and my palate.


----------



## Cocko (27/2/13)

Off topic.. or maybe on in this thread... fcuk I am confused...

What makes a post 'Best Answer' - who decides that? Is it a Pro member privilege? or is the most likes or something?


----------



## GuyQLD (27/2/13)

I'm still looking for the "dislike" button.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/2/13)

Hey, whadayaknow, 5 people in the chat room. And on a Wed night!


----------



## bum (27/2/13)

Cocko said:


> Off topic.. or maybe on in this thread... fcuk I am confused...
> 
> What makes a post 'Best Answer' - who decides that? Is it a Pro member privilege? or is the most likes or something?


What is this? Can someone take a screenshot (selfie) for me? I haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/2/13)

It's like Stack Overflow.

'cept not at cool, cause not run by geeks.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/2/13)




----------



## Cocko (27/2/13)

bum said:


> What is this? Can someone take a screenshot (selfie) for me? I haven't seen anything like that.


Check the top of the Dark wheat malt thread....

What determines 'Best Answer' ? Would love to know.


----------



## bum (27/2/13)

Oh god. That is fucked.

Most boards that have such a thing implemented have the person who asks the question decide who best answered it. Which is good because you get someone who doesn't know anything making decisions out of ignorance. This new feature will fit in very nicely.

I think I'm pretty close to done though. This is ******* stupid.


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/13)

Understanding TV terminology.

after the break. after the next break.

coming up. sometime before the end of the programme. Maybe.

next. possibly before the end of this programme so we'll string you along then announce that it's actually tomorrow.

when we return. don't switch channels during the break whatever you do.


----------



## WarmBeer (28/2/13)

bum said:


> I think I'm pretty close to done though.


That's what she said!

Cocko, do I win?


----------



## Florian (28/2/13)

Ah. There Must be a 'Mark solved' button on each post on your own threads.


----------



## TasChris (28/2/13)

Cocko said:


> Off topic.. or maybe on in this thread... fcuk I am confused...
> 
> What makes a post 'Best Answer' - who decides that? Is it a Pro member privilege? or is the most likes or something?


Yep its a Pro Members tool.
Pro Members can give all kinds of awards and gongs. 
About 15 different bits and pieces we can add.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Cocko (28/2/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Cocko, do I win?


Na, that one made sense.


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/2/13)

WarmBeer said:


>


The contrast on that photo is terrible.


----------



## WarmBeer (28/2/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> The contrast on that photo is terrible.


I wish you a Happy Birthday, and all you can do is complain about the quality of the crappy screen-cap. Pffffft.


----------



## warra48 (28/2/13)




----------



## WarmBeer (1/3/13)

"Stop piss-farting around on that beer site, and get the kids lunches ready"



That's what she said.


No, seriously, that's what she just said.


----------



## mwd (2/3/13)

Red Bull seem to sponser all kinds of motorsport and lots of other sports but where do they get their money from? I don't know anybody who actually drinks the stuff. I haven't ever seen anybody with a can in their hands.


----------



## bignath (2/3/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Red Bull seem to sponser all kinds of motorsport and lots of other sports but where do they get their money from? I don't know anybody who actually drinks the stuff. I haven't ever seen anybody with a can in their hands.


A friend of mine, is a distributor for Cadbury/Schweppes. Part of that line includes Red Bull.

Some of the more prominent lines this covers is Cadbury and Schweppes (yeah, no shit sherlock)...Streets icecreams, Smiths Chips, Pepsi (all variants) just to name a few.

So, any product made by Cadbury chocolates, all Schweppes softdrink lines, all Streets Icecreams and Smith's Chips, my mate distributes on behalf of the company to all shops, deli's (milkbars in vic), service stations, supermarkets etc....and the biggest seller on their books is Red Bull.

Obviously a shitload of people drink it. Me, i'm not one of them as i actually hate the shit, but he sells pallets of the stuff week in week out.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/3/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Red Bull seem to sponser all kinds of motorsport and lots of other sports but where do they get their money from? I don't know anybody who actually drinks the stuff. I haven't ever seen anybody with a can in their hands.


Some kid near here drinks the shit, but it can't be much of an "energy" drink because when he finishes it, he hasn't got enough energy to carry the empty can to a bin, he drops it on the ground.


----------



## punkin (3/3/13)

I don't watch it, but just saw an ad for a show called My Kitchen Rules.

There's a sheila on the ad says, 'Honestly, i have met children more intelligent than him' ..

WTF?

How does someone go through life thinking intelligence is related to age????



LikeYouGetSmarterAsYouGetOlderPunkin


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/3/13)

It is in children, and old people.


----------



## bum (3/3/13)

Pretty much any definition for intelligence that has ever been taken seriously by the scientific community involves the concept learning from experience. Experience is something that can only come with time.

Stating that an adult is less intelligent than a child does not negate a child's capacity for intelligence and reading it as such is entirely false.


----------



## punkin (3/3/13)

Dribble


----------



## bum (3/3/13)

Good point. Well made.


----------



## punkin (3/3/13)

bum said:


> Pretty much any definition for intelligence that has ever been taken seriously by the scientific community involves the concept learning from experience. Experience is something that can only come with time.
> 
> Stating that an adult is less intelligent than a child does not negate a child's capacity for intelligence and reading it as such is entirely false.



The ability to construct incomprehensible sentences is not an indicator of intelligence.

I know lots of kids that are clever, eloquent and witty. Old souls.


----------



## bum (3/3/13)

punkin said:


> The ability to construct incomprehensible sentences is not an indicator of intelligence.


An inability to comprehend sentences formed in "normal" language where jargon is completely absent might be considered a useful indicator of intelligence, however.

It all depends on the context, really.


----------



## punkin (3/3/13)

So your contention is that bright kids often turn into dullard adults, and two year olds that can barley talk often turn into world leaders? (baring environmental factors like drugs ect)?
Not saying they always reach their potential, but it takes a huge environmental factor to take that intelligence away.


My experience is that bright kids turn into bright people, and vice versa. And i've had lots of experience with bright kids.

The fact that you turn people inside out with rhetoric says more about you than others. It's just that you feel big about making others feel small.


----------



## warra48 (3/3/13)

English is my second language, but I'm working in a very dedicated fashion to improve it on a primary, secondary, and tertiary level.

How am I doing so far?


----------



## bum (3/3/13)

punkin said:


> So your contention is that bright kids often turn into dullard adults, and two year olds that can barley talk often turn into world leaders? (baring environmental factors like drugs ect)?
> Not saying they always reach their potential, but it takes a huge environmental factor to take that intelligence away.


What the ungodly **** are you talking about?


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/13)

My son won several silver medals in QLD mathematics, then in year 12 the Australian Stock Exchange ran a comp in schools where students could download a program and receive an initial sum of fantasy dollars to invest in shares over a one year period. Boy won and was featured on Channel 9.

Went to the most prestigious uni in QLD to study Minerals Engineering. Didn't like it. Dropped out.

For the last 5 years he delivers pizza and loves the job, bought a new car recently. Fecked if I know.


----------



## punkin (3/3/13)

Bribie G said:


> My son won several silver medals in QLD mathematics, then in year 12 the Australian Stock Exchange ran a comp in schools where students could download a program and receive an initial sum of fantasy dollars to invest in shares over a one year period. Boy won and was featured on Channel 9.
> 
> Went to the most prestigious uni in QLD to study Minerals Engineering. Didn't like it. Dropped out.
> 
> For the last 5 years he delivers pizza and loves the job, bought a new car recently. Fecked if I know.



But has he got stupid?

Or did you know when he was 1 that he was a smart guy?





Anus, i am saying that because you can construct a sentence to make other people look small, does not make you look big.


Do you find that you are having the same argument with the same stupid people all the time?

I see that you are. 




Perhaps it's not everyone else?


----------



## bum (3/3/13)

punkin said:


> But has he got stupid?
> 
> Or did you know when he was 1 that he was a smart guy?
> 
> ...


But it isn't _everyone_ else. It is, as you say, the same people. You can ascribe whatever intelligence to them that you wish - that is up to you.

The posts you've taken issue with here do not set out to make anyone feel small. If someone does happen to feel small because of some completely imagined bullshit then there isn't a great deal I can do about that. I feel like we've had this discussion before?

Can _someone else_ please explain to me how it might be possible that punkin has understood my posts as he has (when it seems pretty clear to me that my posts are entirely removed from the meaning he wishes to give them)?


----------



## Kiwimike (3/3/13)

punkin said:


> So your contention is that bright kids often turn into dullard adults, and two year olds that can barley talk often turn into world leaders? (baring environmental factors like drugs ect)?
> Not saying they always reach their potential, but it takes a huge environmental factor to take that intelligence away.
> 
> 
> ...


Punkin was this an intentional pun - barley (on a brewing site) rather than barely?


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/13)

i just know my IQ has dropped from the 139 is used to be to a lot lower after reading the above. spose it could be the 3 pints of Bribie's midnight train liquor. or listen to the crap dribble that passes for tv these days in the background whilst im surfing ahb, responding to ebay and looking for 'good' downloadable 'content'. 

edit. added in '' '' '' marks. just for fun. barley makes a difference i know punkin,

and to all the nay sayers. see how much my speeeeeling has been tonight when im on a proper sized keyboard. i can touch type on this fkn thing, albeit a 17inch latop keyboard. i struggle a little more with a 13inch one. not as much as the samsung. i know i know first world problem.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/3/13)

Cool story.


----------



## Cocko (3/3/13)

Da Fuq I jarst reed.


----------



## petesbrew (4/3/13)

Due to many wet weekends recently, my 4yo son has been enjoying the car games on the PS3. Mainly "Motorstorm-Pacific Rift" as it has vehicles from motor bikes, dune buggies & monster trucks. Pain in the arse as we keep hearing his little voice call out "I wanna different race and a different car" every 5-10 minutes.

I've got a shitty DSE steering wheel, but he thinks it's awesome fun, I watched him have a race on saturday and he came 4th (out of 15). I was mightily impressed as he was handling the oversteer quiet well.
I'm going to have to move him up from free race to career mode. Oh yeah, Daddy's little cheat code.

Getting him off it is a different story.


----------



## Ivan Other One (4/3/13)

:icon_offtopic: MUFF :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: E muff said.


----------



## drew9242 (4/3/13)

bum said:


> But it isn't _everyone_ else. It is, as you say, the same people. You can ascribe whatever intelligence to them that you wish - that is up to you.
> 
> The posts you've taken issue with here do not set out to make anyone feel small. If someone does happen to feel small because of some completely imagined bullshit then there isn't a great deal I can do about that. I feel like we've had this discussion before?
> 
> Can _someone else_ please explain to me how it might be possible that punkin has understood my posts as he has (when it seems pretty clear to me that my posts are entirely removed from the meaning he wishes to give them)?


I see your point Bum. Punkins original point stated that intelligence isn't related to age. However i think as bum said experience does give intelligence. For instance this smart 1 year wouldn't be smarter then 99% of the 30 year old s in this world. If this same child didn't have any outside help from education. would he be as smart when he grows up?

But Punkin does have a point that intelligence can be in your genes, but without adult education they will be forever trying to keep up.


----------



## punkin (7/3/13)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyle_Sandilands V http://aussiehomebrewer.com/user/9038-nick-jd/

Have they ever been seen in the same room?


----------



## brentice (7/3/13)

This would have to be the 2nd time ive scratched my nuts this morning, and im at work untill 7pm. True story


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/13)

The British Medical Journal did a huge survey into sword swallowing and have determined that it can be dangerous. 

Edit: I just scratched my own nuts in a gesture of solidarity with the previous poster.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/3/13)

brentice said:


> This would have to be the 2nd time ive scratched my nuts this morning, and im at work untill 7pm. True story


I fail to see how this is post worthy?

The only analogue I can fathom is "This would have to be the 236th time I've breathed with my lungs this morning"

They're nuts, that's what they're there for.


----------



## goomboogo (7/3/13)

Bribie G said:


> The British Medical Journal did a huge survey into sword swallowing and have determined that it can be dangerous.
> 
> Edit: I just scratched my own nuts in a gesture of solidarity with the previous poster.


There goes the plans I had for the kids this week-end. Maybe they can try some fire swallowing instead.


----------



## bum (7/3/13)

They should probably be scratching their own nuts anyway. You know how sensitive people are these days.

Bloody nanny state gone mad!


----------



## brentice (7/3/13)

WarmBeer said:


> They're nuts, that's what they're there for.


Not true,on occasions there have been some wild women that have been known to give hummers :lol: :lol: . Nuts are also essential for creating sperm which is essential for giving these same wild women pearl necklaces  h34r: h34r:


----------



## petesbrew (7/3/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I fail to see how this is post worthy?


Maybe he did it against a post.


----------



## bum (8/3/13)

For your entirely xenophobic amusement:


----------



## brentice (9/3/13)

thats almost 10 minutes of my life i will never get back


----------



## Fish13 (9/3/13)

got a firestone corny keg for $8 today 

I love garage sales and caring mates.


----------



## punkin (10/3/13)

Went to the pine forests picking mushrooms yesterday. Got a bucket full of Saffron Milky Caps for lunch today.


----------



## Bribie G (10/3/13)

There was a thing on Radio National last year about Mushroom Hunters in Victoria. If you know of some secret patches and form a connection with a couple of Italian restaurants you can make a few hundred dollars a week out of it.


----------



## mwd (10/3/13)

Really need a guide book on mushrooms so you can identify the non edible and poisonous toadstools.


----------



## goomboogo (10/3/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Really need a guide book on mushrooms so you can identify the non edible and poisonous toadstools.


Some poisonous mushrooms are excellent.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/3/13)

Give the stem a squeeze and if it turns purple eat it and enjoy the ride


----------



## bum (10/3/13)

TWSS


----------



## brentice (10/3/13)

Nothing like a few magic mushies to keep the hallucinations healthy ;-)


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/13)

Bribie G said:


> There was a thing on Radio National last year about Mushroom Hunters in Victoria. If you know of some secret patches and form a connection with a couple of Italian restaurants you can make a few hundred dollars a week out of it.


for the amount of time youd spwnd picking them then taking them to the restaurant I hardly think it would be worth it. Oh and the risk of poisoning people.


----------



## punkin (11/3/13)

The Milky caps are really easy to identify once you know which ones they are. There are no real lookalikes here.


----------



## Bizier (11/3/13)

Yeah, you would have to be a complete knob to pick OR buy the wrong species when you want saffron milk caps.

Amanita muscaria spaghetti anyone?


----------



## brentice (11/3/13)

im at work all night again..... Sad times really


----------



## bum (11/3/13)

Question that isn't OT but doesn't affect me so I'll ask it here instead of making a thread (or dasffs):

Why is it that it seems that almost every BIABer seems to do a mashout but batch spargers are told there isn't really any point to do so? I accept that, depending on grist, there may be very good reasons this advice to batch spargers is not universal.

Surely, BIAB and batch sparging aren't all that different outside of clarity of wort (generalisation) and time? Extending the context, no sparge 3V brewers don't generally mashout, right?


----------



## browndog (11/3/13)

If you are talking a mashout to kill enzyme activity, then in the homebrew sense, I believe it's pointless. But in the sense that you are raising the temperature of the mash and adding viscosity and better sugar leaching potential then I say yes it should be done for better efficiency. Can't say I've read people advocating a mashout is not neccessary for batch sparging though. More like channeling does not matter when batch sparging.


----------



## bum (11/3/13)

I should have qualified the statement. Many times, I've read people saying that if you're running off into a kettle _that has heat applied_ from the beginning then a mashout is unnecessary (barring a couple points of efficiency if that is important to the brewer).


----------



## browndog (11/3/13)

I guess they are saying that the hot kettle is going to stop the enzyme activity.


----------



## bum (11/3/13)

Yeah, I get that.

Where's the difference between that and "Pull the bag out, turn the dial up to full"?


----------



## browndog (11/3/13)

buggered if I know.


----------



## Cocko (11/3/13)

Not all BIAB is done in an urn.. I assume, BD is referring to a hot kettle being gas heated.

Burner heats the pot which heats the liquid, element heats the liquid directly....

That one difference.

Anyway, back to topic - these massive ******* moths keep bombing me on the balcony... **** this heat.

I am getting naked.


----------



## bum (11/3/13)

I've been naked for DAYS. Sick of this bullshit. Where's my house with AC?

Back to my question though, does the urn make a difference? I'm sure ramp time is slower with an urn but you'd get to mashout temps before a batch sparger does two sparges, yeah?


----------



## lukiferj (12/3/13)

It takes me about 15 mins in an urn to ramp up from 64/65 to 78


----------



## pk.sax (12/3/13)

does it make a difference if it's an urn or a heated pot? Isn't the mashout (apart from stop enzymes... hot pot 'tick') meant to alter the nature of the last rinse so you get more sugars out... Maybe the dilution ratio in batch sparge and BIAB is good enough to drop that difference in rinse potentioal to insignificance.


----------



## bum (12/3/13)

Maybe but the situation seems to be that it is more commonly done than not by full-volume BIABers (my own observations, not based anything so trivial as evidence, naturally).


----------



## brentice (13/3/13)

I walked into a round room once. Someone told me to sit in the corner. I was very confused that evening


----------



## punkin (13/3/13)

brentice said:


> I walked into a round room once. Someone told me to sit in the corner. I was very confused that evening



So you knew something was happening, but you didn't know what it was. Did you, Mr Jones?


edit, no one would believe i ever forgot a comma


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/3/13)

bum said:


> Maybe but the situation seems to be that it is more commonly done than not by full-volume BIABers (my own observations, not based anything so trivial as evidence, naturally).


I do it because because Thirsty Boy has posted a number of times about it and that dude knows stuff. 


practicalfool said:


> [...]Isn't the mashout (apart from stop enzymes... hot pot 'tick') meant to alter the nature of the last rinse so you get more sugars out... [...]


here's TB's response to a near identical statement you made in a previous thread:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/54273-rack-for-biab-any-ideas/page-2#entry897732


----------



## bum (13/3/13)

Awesome. Thanks, Liam. TBFTW.


----------



## pk.sax (13/3/13)

Sweet. Thanks, I'd forgotten it, remember now that it came as a bit of a eye opener that it's got bugger all to do with runniness.


----------



## petesbrew (13/3/13)

Pissed off tonight ladies and gents.
Pitched 2 different yeasts last night on my smoked porter.
Stick them in the converted garage/rumpus room.
Get home this arvo open the door, and greeted with that ******* vegetabley-creamed corn smell.

Pissed off cos:
1. at least one beer very possibly infected.
2. SWMBO will get home and get the shits cos of the smell.
3. I was too impatient to wait just 1 more month for this late summer to finally go away.
4. It's the last of my base malt.

On the plus side, at least I had an american imperial amber ale ready in the fridge. Dunno if it had aged well, it was probably 18mths old, but it was shit-hot fantastic.


----------



## brettprevans (13/3/13)

petesbrew said:


> Pissed off tonight ladies and gents.
> Pitched 2 different yeasts last night on my smoked porter.
> Stick them in the converted garage/rumpus room.
> Get home this arvo open the door, and greeted with that ******* vegetabley-creamed corn smell.
> ...


cant say my infections ever smelt like that. I recon its just the yeast. Whats yeasts u using? Ive had rank smelling ferments and they are fine.


----------



## Dave70 (14/3/13)

Here he is folks, Pope Frank. As stated elsewhere, I also got my wish of an ultra conservative, seeing as our man is on the record as denouncing gay marriage and adoption as confusing gods children'.
Some may argue 'confusion' a better option than what many of the clergy had in store for gods children.
Our man is also, a little surprisingly a Jesuit. A particularly evangelical branch of Catholicism with a history of spreading the good word amongst remote tribes, warning them of the peril of worshiping imaginary gods (_cough_..) and making them feel shameful about exposing their genitalia. Virtually ruined an income stream for National Geographic over night.

There's an old Jesuit saying, show me the boy at 10, and I'll show you the man. Creepy.

So thats your lot. An dodgy synopsis of the jesuit order and two cheap sexual innuendos.
Now I must go lest I begin sounding like the new_dave.


----------



## Bribie G (14/3/13)

Pope Francis. Good job he wasn't Pope Frances or, by traditional British diminutive name convention he would be known as Pope Fanny.


----------



## pk.sax (16/3/13)

I bet something happens to your taste buds as you moult... I'm gonna be fasting after looking at the out of their minds crowd discuss fermenting garbage.


----------



## jlm (16/3/13)

^^^I've had a few beers, but no matter how many times I read that I can't figure it out. It starts out fairly reasonable for the OT thread....but then just goes bonkers.


----------



## pk.sax (17/3/13)

Hint, ^ me


----------



## bum (17/3/13)

Member offers to sell 1kg lots of hops (i.e. secondhand) in The Marketplace.

Same member later notes he has sold some to a retailer.

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Lecterfan (18/3/13)

If I wanted to make a coopers pale ale type beer and it ended up tasting like hoegaarden type beer I would be ******* horrified. I know that's not the case with that thread, and I am not making a judgement or value about that thread. That is just me saying.


----------



## jyo (19/3/13)

Just found this on Gumtree, love it!

_Hi. I might be driving from Perth WA to Mackay QLD in a few weeks. I'm
just waiting to hear about a job. If I get it I will be packing the car
and doing a road trip. Thought I would chuck an ad up and see if anyone
wanted a lift. Might be better than driving by myself the whole way. I
will probably do the trip in 4 x 10 hour days and a 5 hour day. No need
to pay me, maybe just buy me a few chicko rolls and cans of redbull
along the way. Prefer someone who is not a murderer or thief and can
drive a car without smashing it. Cheers_.


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/13)

Gen Y work experience journalism (Sydney Daily Telegraph). Almost makes me want to actually subscribe to online newspapers to stop the rot.

Edit: the report also reports Richard Torbay as being Independent. For FUCKs sake he's a National.

Such are the depths to which Australian rags have sunk.


----------



## Florian (19/3/13)

Seems like the author doesn't care too much about our Prime Minister. Who could blame him/her...


----------



## Lecterfan (19/3/13)

Put off bottling three batches of beer for weeks. Went and bought 7 kegs. Done. **** yes.

Q: Anything to do with bottling.

A: Kegs.

Yep.


----------



## Kiwimike (20/3/13)

Bribie I have to differ with you - the journo does say that Torbay is National and Windsor as Independent. However the third para does not make any sense. Badly written and no proofing.


:chug:


----------



## warra48 (20/3/13)

The confusion arises because Torbay sits as an independent in the NSW parliament.
He was down to stand for the Nationals in the Fedral seat of Tamworth.

However, they seem to be backing away from him, because his name has cropped up too often in connection with Obeid and MacDonald.

Still, the item shows no evidence of editing whatsoever.


----------



## punkin (20/3/13)

Bribie G said:


> Gen Y work experience journalism (Sydney Daily Telegraph). Almost makes me want to actually subscribe to online newspapers to stop the rot.
> 
> Edit: the report also reports Richard Torbay as being Independent. For FUCKs sake he's a National.
> 
> Such are the depths to which Australian rags have sunk.



Very nice piece of predicitive journalism i'd say.


----------



## Dave70 (20/3/13)

Daily Telegraph is like a cross between _R__ugby league week_ and O_K! _magazine. What do you expect.
Newspapers are the Panda bear's of media anyway.


----------



## GuyQLD (20/3/13)

I never understood why SWMBO was referred to as the Minister for War and Finance. Mines the Minister for Asset Acquisition


----------



## Cocko (20/3/13)

Mines the minister of sandwiches. 

Each to their own.


----------



## KingKong (20/3/13)

Minister of Whinging


----------



## Malted (20/3/13)

Cocko said:


> Mines the minister of sandwiches.
> 
> Each to their own.


I would very much like to suggest that your missus might be the minister of something else but since I have met her and she seemed very nice, I would feel bad if I called her the minister of something dodgey. Carry on, as you were Hom.


----------



## Cocko (20/3/13)

Malted said:


> I would very much like to suggest that your missus might be the minister of something else but since I have met her and she seemed very nice, I would feel bad if I called her the minister of something dodgey. Carry on, as you were Hom.


Yes, how can I forget you met her.... thats pretty much all she talks about now "Oh, isn't he smart" "Oh isn't he handsome" "OH DEAR GOD!!, MALTED YES YES.." etc..

Hmmm...

:unsure:


----------



## Malted (20/3/13)

> Yes, how can I forget you met her.... thats pretty much all she talks about now "Oh, isn't he smart" "Oh isn't he handsome" "OH DEAR GOD!!, MALTED YES YES.." etc..


Point proven, she certainly is a good sort then. Sorry if I have set the standards too high for you mate.


----------



## Ivan Other One (21/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> Daily Telegraph is like a cross between _R__ugby league week_ and O_K! _magazine. What do you expect.
> Newspapers are the Panda bear's of media anyway.


We will now put on pause, all rationality and sanity, for the entire football season. :unsure:


----------



## bum (21/3/13)

5 tins of Coopers goop in 50L fermented with 2 packs of US-05.

SOUNDS DELISH!


----------



## GuyQLD (21/3/13)

The mists are clearing.. it's in 3 weeks time... I see... I see a post... some text is becoming clearer... 

"Really odd flavour in this brew... kinda metallic... is this kit twang???? I have 3 kegs of this to drink? What can I do?"


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/13)

dry hop it with a pound of citra.


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/13)

5 cans of coopers would be too much. 4 and a can of LME ftw...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/13)

and 300g of dex. always 300g.


----------



## bum (21/3/13)

Some more yeast might be a good idea.

Or is that just me?


----------



## Florian (21/3/13)

That's just you.


----------



## GuyQLD (21/3/13)

Not just you. 2 Packs would be under-pitching from what I understand.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/13)

Coopers only supply 7g for a 23 litre brew, they know what they're doing man. one 15g pack of US-05 is plenty h34r:


----------



## bum (21/3/13)

Florian said:


> That's just you.


I thought it might be.

I suppose it is also just me that wouldn't spend tonnes of cash on a keg set-up without having even the most rudimentary understanding of even the simplest brewing techniques then?

Starting to feel very lonely over here.


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/13)

Somebody's been reading the yeast book


----------



## GuyQLD (21/3/13)

Careful Bum, in that direction of thinking lies madness.


----------



## Florian (21/3/13)

bum said:


> I thought it might be.
> 
> I suppose it is also just me that wouldn't spend tonnes of cash on a keg set-up without having even the most rudimentary understanding of even the simplest brewing techniques then?
> 
> Starting to feel very lonely over here.



At the desired ferment temp of 27 degrees 2 packs will indeed be plenty. Mount the blow off tube!

And yes, no need to understand anything to spend money. That's why you're paying top dollars after all, let others do the brain work.


----------



## pk.sax (21/3/13)

If those noobs didn't spend their dough on bling they don't have much clue how to use how'd we pick up cheap deals?!


----------



## pk.sax (24/3/13)

Looking for a decommissioned keg in Brisbane. Pref legal. Pref free but I'm willing to pay a reasonable amount.

Intention - keggle. Not sold on doubles, the bigger CB pot will be a PITA overkill to me for singles. Actually, if anyone knows somewhere in Bris to land a 50ish L ss or aly pot without breaking the bank that'd be great too.


----------



## bum (25/3/13)

Posted without context. My bold and italics.




> ...reports that the Salfi Islamic preacher who leads Tunisia’s _Commission for the
> Promotion of Virtue and the Prevention of Vice_ has called for Amina to
> be "*stoned to death*,"...


Funny old world, innit?


----------



## brentice (26/3/13)

im feeling quiete fatigued


----------



## Dave70 (26/3/13)

bum said:


> Posted without context. My bold and italics.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny old world, innit?


Dam straight. 

But what do you expect from a country where some MP's endorse female genital mutilation circumcision for 'aesthetic reasons'.


Now _thats_ how you do misogyny.


----------



## Malted (26/3/13)

bum said:


> Posted without context. My bold and italics.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny old world, innit?


[Adel warned that if action was not taken Amina's behavior could lead to "epidemics and disasters" and "could be contagious and give ideas to other women."]

Insha'Allah, women won't have ideas, of their own.


----------



## brettprevans (26/3/13)

Official: Stop that. Stop it, will you stop that. Now look, no one is to stone anyone until I blow this whistle. *Even*...and I want to make this absolutely clear...*even* if they *do* say "Jehovah." 
(There is a pause. Then all the women throw stones at the Official and he goes down in a heap. Five women carry a huge rock, run up and drop it on the Official. Everyone claps. The guards sadly shake their heads.)

One can only hope it goes down that way.


----------



## goomboogo (26/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> Dam straight.
> 
> But what do you expect from a country where some MP's endorse female genital mutilation circumcision for 'aesthetic reasons'.
> 
> ...


They don't know how good they've got it. If the Tunisians had a Carbon Tax then they would have something to really complain about.


----------



## brentice (26/3/13)

did you know that 3 people die each year from putting their tongues on 9 volt batteries. Its heard it on a youtube clip


----------



## Malted (27/3/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Official: Stop that. Stop it, will you stop that. Now look, no one is to stone anyone until I blow this whistle. *Even*...and I want to make this absolutely clear...*even* if they *do* say "Jehovah."
> (There is a pause. Then all the women throw stones at the Official and he goes down in a heap. Five women carry a huge rock, run up and drop it on the Official. Everyone claps. The guards sadly shake their heads.)
> 
> One can only hope it goes down that way.


That piece of Halibut was good enough for Jehovah


----------



## Lecterfan (27/3/13)

I was DASFFS earlier today and found an hilarious (to me) post from 2004 that involved a dude who had posted a question (that already had several threads dedicated to it) in the wrong section (which mods then moved).

It was comforting in a strange way.


----------



## petesbrew (27/3/13)

Picking up a Commy wagon tomorrow. You can fit a lot of grain in them.
Can't wait.


----------



## bum (28/3/13)

Sure, you can fit a lot of grain in them - but you're not allowed to. VB or nothing now.

So, we get a week off from uni for Easter starting tomorrow. A lecturer emailed at 11:50pm saying "OH HAI! I'm going to run a lecture that should be held next week tomorrow instead because it suits me better." I email him saying "Uh, holidays? Are you even allowed to do that?" and he says "**** Y'ALL!".

(Note: some of the above may be paraphrased.)


----------



## petesbrew (28/3/13)

bum said:


> Sure, you can fit a lot of grain in them - but you're not allowed to. VB or nothing now.
> 
> So, we get a week off from uni for Easter starting tomorrow. A lecturer emailed at 11:50pm saying "OH HAI! I'm going to run a lecture that should be held next week tomorrow instead because it suits me better." I email him saying "Uh, holidays? Are you even allowed to do that?" and he says "**** Y'ALL!".
> 
> (Note: some of the above may be paraphrased.)


Oh yeah that's right, I'm joining the commodore crowd... This arvo will obviously be spent making sure the massive Jim Beam sticker is centred perfectly over the back window.


----------



## Airgead (28/3/13)

petesbrew said:


> Oh yeah that's right, I'm joining the commodore crowd... This arvo will obviously be spent making sure the massive Jim Beam sticker is centred perfectly over the back window.


But if you put the JB sticker there, where will the one of the kid pissing on the ford logo go?


----------



## petesbrew (28/3/13)

Airgead said:


> But if you put the JB sticker there, where will the one of the kid pissing on the ford logo go?


On the rear side window - other side will have the "In holden country you can hear the fords rusting" sticker.
Gotta keep room for the My Family stickers too.


----------



## Dave70 (28/3/13)

petesbrew said:


> Picking up a Commy wagon tomorrow. You can fit a lot of grain in them.
> Can't wait.


Good on ya tiger.

http://youtu.be/qA8gJoT5yl4


----------



## Airgead (28/3/13)

petesbrew said:


> On the rear side window - other side will have the "In holden country you can hear the fords rusting" sticker.
> Gotta keep room for the My Family stickers too.


What about the No Fear one?


----------



## petesbrew (28/3/13)

Airgead said:


> What about the No Fear one?


"Attitude" is the one I'm going for at da front!


----------



## WarmBeer (28/3/13)

petesbrew said:


> Picking up a Commy wagon tomorrow. You can fit a lot of grain in them.
> Can't wait.


Big, white "05" sticker on the drivers side door, just to prove how 'Straylian you are.


----------



## warra48 (30/3/13)

After 20 years of chasing after the little white ball after I've hit it with an expensive stick, I finally won a Monthly Medal round at my golf club last Tuesday.

Came in at a net 66, that's 5 under.

I got a lousy cheap medal to show for it, and mrs warra has acquired the voucher with my winnings to spend at her choice of a number of retail establishments in our local area.

Apparently, it is the habit at our club to pin the medal to your hat or cap. That's precisely what I intend NOT to do, as I choose not to look like a boasting wanker.


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/13)

petesbrew said:


> Picking up a Commy wagon tomorrow. You can fit a lot of grain in them.
> Can't wait.


I had a wide bodies camry station wagon. It rocked. Used to be my folks. After 10 yrs it had only done 90k. Ranblike a swiss watch. The amount of shit u could fit into it was awsome. Only sold it when I got married and didnt have a use for 2 cars. Wish I still had it.


----------



## petesbrew (30/3/13)

Can't stand camry's at all CM2, but I will not write off the brand. Good cars.
I'm now in the process of readying my tired-but-trusty '94 excel for private sale. I've owned it since new. An end of an era. The little beastie has had plenty adventures and carried a lot of camping gear, bikes, surfboards, band equipment, kids, drunks, kegs, and sacks of grain (13 at a recent bulk buy) over the years.


citymorgue2 said:


> I had a wide bodies camry station wagon. It rocked. Used to be my folks. After 10 yrs it had only done 90k. Ranblike a swiss watch. The amount of shit u could fit into it was awsome. Only sold it when I got married and didnt have a use for 2 cars. Wish I still had it.


----------



## punkin (31/3/13)

warra48 said:


> After 20 years of chasing after the little white ball after I've hit it with an expensive stick, I finally won a Monthly Medal round at my golf club last Tuesday.
> 
> Came in at a net 66, that's 5 under.
> 
> ...



I have some mates who waste money on that hobby. Apparently the local prize at one of our golf clubs is a pewter mug you get to hold for the month. This entitles the holder to one free beer and then 20 Cent refills for the rest of the month.

Not a bad prize at all. and one that your missus wouldn't have been able to take away. Handy if you live close to the club i bet, tell her not to bother cooking for you for a month cause you won't be home at dinner.


----------



## jyo (31/3/13)

The stepdaughter was in the city yesterday and witnessed a re run of the crucifiction with a shaggy-haired Jesus being whipped while carrying a cross down the mall. He was covered in fake blood from head to toe and, given the extent of the "injuries", in noticeable pain. Apparently many small children were, understandably, traumatised.


FFS

.


----------



## Bizier (31/3/13)

Pfft, Jesus would be more comfortable if he lost the Rivers sandals and forked out the money for real Birkos, they are an investment in comfort, especially when walking on hard surfaces bearing load. I suppose he knows that he probably won't be affected by his podiatric issues as his priorities change growing into his new life as a zombie.


----------



## jlm (31/3/13)

There's no way that cross is going to bear the load of our emaciated saviour. If you want some real historical re-enactment happening get a carpenter involved. You know just like jesus. ******* christians. Bone up on your lord's trade for christ's (or similar's) sake. 
I'm curious as to what the signs in the background say. I'd like to think the one on the right says "Jesus Is Rape".


----------



## bradsbrew (31/3/13)

jlm said:


> There's no way that cross is going to bear the load of our emaciated saviour. If you want some real historical re-enactment happening get a carpenter involved. You know just like jesus. ******* christians. Bone up on your lord's trade for christ's (or similar's) sake.
> I'm curious as to what the signs in the background say. I'd like to think the one on the right says "Jesus Is Rape".


I would have like to see someone rock up with a paslode to put a modern touch to their fkd up pantamime.


----------



## brettprevans (1/4/13)

I didn't realise Forrest Gump was a distiller - http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TrNIHnCfRPQ&feature=related
(Listen to the guy)


----------



## Dave70 (2/4/13)

jyo said:


> The stepdaughter was in the city yesterday and witnessed a re run of the crucifiction with a shaggy-haired Jesus being whipped while carrying a cross down the mall. He was covered in fake blood from head to toe and, given the extent of the "injuries", in noticeable pain. Apparently many small children were, understandably, traumatised.
> 
> 
> FFS
> ...


Goodness me.....those "Passion" fans sure make Trekkies look tame dont they?


Anyway, could be worse.

Could be stabbed.


----------



## Dave70 (3/4/13)

Oh..._LEGO_. 

You ******* spineless capitulators.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/world/lego-withdraws-anti-islamic-star-wars-jabba-the-hutt-palace-model-from-sale-after-complaints/story-fnd134gw-1226610764915



On the plus, I'll be scooping up these US solider figurines by the box full as they surely also become collectors items.


----------



## bum (3/4/13)

Spineless capitulators or masterful trolls?




> Lego agreed to withdraw the Jabba's Palace product from production in 2014


What does everyone imagine the production run is on the average Lego set? And hom much longer after that might they be in retailer warehouses/shops?


----------



## Dave70 (3/4/13)

bum said:


> Spineless capitulators or masterful trolls?
> 
> 
> 
> What does everyone imagine the production run is on the average Lego set? And hom much longer after that might they be in retailer warehouses/shops?


Back in the dark ages - 2005 - a Danish news paper ran a cheerful little cartoon.






With the all to predictable response from the perpetually affronted.


I suppose its fair to assume that the Lego company, founded in Denmark and who presumably witnessed this exclusive brand of reactionary fuckwittisim first hand don't want any of their distributors premises subjected to similar arson. That plastic _really _burns once it gets started.

Trolls? I somehow doubt it. They,re a children's toy company who's stock is on the rise, and 'cultural sensitivity' may sell a lot of colorful bricks. 

Could be a marketing ploy, but it quacks like a duck if you ask me.



On a loosely related issue. 

George Lucas waved his directors fee in exchange for 40% of the box office plus the merchandising rights to Star Wars - which is about as business savvy of 20th Century Fox as Sam Phillips flogging Elvis's contract to RCA for 35K..

That was in 1977.

I'll bet he's got a quid or two these days.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/4/13)

Maybe George Lucas should edit Jabba's palace out of Return of the Jedi, just in case some Turkish children living in Austria see it. Fck me.


----------



## bum (3/4/13)

Dave70 said:


> a Danish news paper ran a cheerful little cartoon.


To ignore the absolute difference between that and this Lego "issue" is ridiculously ignorant.

One of those was a deliberate provocation with the intent to deeply offend a large segment of the global community by willfully committing one of the most egregious acts imaginable (to them). The other is a (possibly deliberate) passing similarity between real and fictitious architecture.



Dave70 said:


> Trolls? I somehow doubt it. They,re a children's toy company who's stock is on the rise, and 'cultural sensitivity' may sell a lot of colorful bricks.
> 
> Could be a marketing ploy, but it quacks like a duck if you ask me.


How many of these do you think they can punch out between now and 2014 (possibly even the end of 2014)? There is zero reaction here from Lego apart from some statement made about not wanting to offend anyone and making th appearance of taking action. There's no immediate halt to production, there's no recall (and nor should there be, of course).



Dave70 said:


> George Lucas waved his directors fee in exchange for 40% of the box office plus the merchandising rights to Star Wars - which is about as business savvy of 20th Century Fox as Sam Phillips flogging Elvis's contract to RCA for 35K..
> 
> That was in 1977.
> 
> I'll bet he's got a quid or two these days.


Sold the lot to Disney for $2B a little while back.

They're making another trilogy. Trying hard to get the cast of the original three. Such an awesome idea - it is so refreshing to see someone other than George Lucas ******* Star Wars up for a change.

[EDIT: fixed sloppy quoting]


----------



## Dave70 (3/4/13)

bum said:


> To ignore the absolute difference between that and this Lego "issue" is ridiculously ignorant.
> 
> One of those was a deliberate provocation with the intent to deeply offend a large segment of the global community by willfully committing one of the most egregious acts imaginable (to them). The other is a (possibly deliberate) passing similarity between real and fictitious architecture.


Not ignorant at all, simply stating that the Danes may be a little gun shy about ticking off religious nutcases in light of recent events.

In any instance, the *larger* global community has every right to offend _them _at whim whilst _they_ claim the right to murder non combatants and issue government sanctioned death warrants upon foreigners every time a satirical cartoon is printed or a fiction novel hits the bookstands .


----------



## Bribie G (4/4/13)

Rate my meme guys, I'd like to get it on page one.


----------



## bum (4/4/13)

But seriously. You're doing it wrong. The bottom half is supposed to be the second half of the same idea. The idea should also (preferably) be funny.


----------



## brentice (4/4/13)

i farted twice... I felt pretty good after it


----------



## Bribie G (4/4/13)

bum said:


> But seriously. You're doing it wrong. The bottom half is supposed to be the second half of the same idea. The idea should also (preferably) be funny.


Not in the case of QuickMeme, the idea being that the first half is supposed to plant a suggestive idea related to the _stereotype_ in the picture, which is then deflated in the bottom half.
For example:

Successful Black Man - picture of black dude.

Top: I found some weed now I'm going to grab a forty ounce

Bottom: bottle of Roundup, I hate an untidy garden.


----------



## bum (4/4/13)

Why do you say it as though you're contradicting my point then go on to illustrate it exactly as I intended it?

Read yours again. Ignoring punctuation isn't not enough to make two separate idea one.

[EDIT: torpo]


----------



## Bribie G (4/4/13)

I give up, you don't get the various QuickMeme genres, obviously. Not for everyone I suppose.


----------



## bum (4/4/13)

Another thing, you know that what you do isn't actually trolling, right? Trolling isn't the same thing as simply being wrong.


----------



## brettprevans (4/4/13)

I have nfi whats being discussed

Omfg no spelling errors.


----------



## bum (4/4/13)

nfi and omfg should be fully capitalised. Let's not mention your punctuation.

Get it together, Tyrone.


----------



## brettprevans (5/4/13)

bum said:


> nfi and omfg should be fully capitalised. Let's not mention your punctuation.Get it together, Tyrone.


hangs head in shame


----------



## Dave70 (5/4/13)

I'm not sure how Professor Dawkins would feel about seeing a term he coined being franchised out in this manner. 

* A meme (pron.: /ˈmiːm/; meem)[1] is a term employed in certain theories of culture to refer to "an idea, behavior or style that spreads from person to person within a culture."[2] A meme acts as a unit for carrying cultural ideas, symbols or practices, which can be transmitted from one mind to another through writing, speech, gestures, rituals or other imitable phenomena. Supporters of the concept regard memes as cultural analogues to genes in that they self-replicate, mutate and respond to selective pressures.[3]*
*The word meme is a shortening (modeled on gene) of mimeme (from Ancient Greek μίμημα Greek pronunciation: [míːmɛːma] mīmēma, "imitated thing", from μιμεῖσθαι mimeisthai, "to imitate", from μῖμος mimos "mime")[4] and it was coined by the British evolutionary biologist Richard Dawkins in The Selfish Gene (1976)[1][5] as a concept for discussion of evolutionary principles in explaining the spread of ideas and cultural phenomena. Examples of memes given in the book included melodies, catch-phrases, fashion and the technology of building arche*s.[6]


----------



## bum (5/4/13)

This Richard Dawkins? Pretty sure he just gave up any possible "high-road" he may have wanted to travel on that matter.


----------



## Airgead (5/4/13)

Come on dude... Science works bitches!

I have that on a shirt.

It has the COBE energy density vs frequency graph on the back. Very sweet.


----------



## bum (5/4/13)

That's basically my point. That xkcd comic is an internet meme and Dawkins used the phrase in grown-up conversation.


----------



## Dave70 (5/4/13)

bum said:


> This Richard Dawkins? Pretty sure he just gave up any possible "high-road" he may have wanted to travel on that matter.



He does indeed have the common touch.
Particularly when explaining self evident truth to folk who maintain the earth is 6000 years old and dinosaur bones were put there by god to test our faith.


----------



## goomboogo (5/4/13)

Dave70 said:


> He does indeed have the common touch.
> Particularly when explaining self evident truth to folk who maintain the earth is 6000 years old and dinosaur bones were put there by god to test our faith.


Well, how else do you explain the dinosaur bones then?


----------



## Dave70 (5/4/13)

goomboogo said:


> Well, how else do you explain the dinosaur bones then?


The postulation that some omnipotent supernatural being placed bones in rocks as a theistic red herring is simply delusional.


Clearly they are the remains of dead aliens.


----------



## goomboogo (5/4/13)

Dave70 said:


> The postulation that some omnipotent supernatural being placed bones in rocks as a theistic red herring is simply delusional.
> 
> 
> Clearly they are the remains of dead aliens.


Now I've got a vision of T-Rex trying to fly the Millenium Falcon. That's probably why they crashed on earth; couldn't use the controls properly with those stumpy little arms.


----------



## brettprevans (5/4/13)

Werent the dinosaurs just gods mixed grill


----------



## jlm (5/4/13)

So I just started to fire up a lager yeast I intended to build up over the next week, forgetting that I'm now a fly in, fly out worker (in that I fly into/onto a smaller island off this island once a fortnight for 4 days a stretch) and will not be here to get the numbers up. I reckon I could get the starter on the plane.....The pilot lets you drink your own beers in the cabin after all......but unless it's settled out and could be racked off and put into one container it could be a struggle.......


----------



## Dave70 (5/4/13)

jlm said:


> So I just started to fire up a lager yeast I intended to build up over the next week, forgetting that I'm now a fly in, fly out worker (in that I fly into/onto a smaller island off this island once a fortnight for 4 days a stretch)


Fantasy island?


----------



## brettprevans (5/4/13)

Da plane da plane


----------



## bum (6/4/13)

I kinda hate brewing at this time of year. Do I have a proper stuck ferment or is it the bullshit weather changes?


----------



## WarmBeer (6/4/13)

I love the Saturday morning 'View New Posts' review.


----------



## jlm (6/4/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I love the Saturday morning 'View New Posts' review.


Yeah. Its generally the companion to my weekend breakfast.



Dave70 said:


> Fantasy island?


Nah, Flinders. More like this:


Photo taken from car while slowly driving through some blokes flock he was driving up the road with his ute and some assistance from a geriatric blue heeler.


----------



## Bribie G (9/4/13)

Thatcher is dead. Jimmy Savile had the last laugh I bet hahahahaha


----------



## jyo (9/4/13)

You Am I set to tour in April. Timmy!!


----------



## lukiferj (9/4/13)

jyo said:


> You Am I set to tour in April. Timmy!!


Awesome!


----------



## jyo (9/4/13)

Yeah it should be tops. Check it- http://youami.com.au

Last time I saw Tim was with the Temperance Union. He had a football injury and wasn't fairing too well from the painkillers. Dodgy as set!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/4/13)

ergh.

I have 3 taps, but 4 kegs in the fridge, and use the middle tap to swap between the 3rd & 4th keg. Sometime I forget which keg is hooked up. Not usually a problem.

I also occasionally mix my beers, for instance the other day I poured 1/3 AIPA and topped up with a schwarz. Bloody delicious.

the AIPA is currently "tap sharing" with a chilli ginger beer, which as I just discovered, doesn't go particularly well with a schwarz.


----------



## kalbarluke (11/4/13)

jyo said:


> You Am I set to tour in April. Timmy!!


They are playing Hi Fi Way and Hourly Daily in their entirety. I really liked both albums. Might have to go to the Brisbane show.


----------



## petesbrew (12/4/13)

Hell yeah. I'll be at the Enmore show.
I hope Tim's in good form and insults the crowd like in the good ol' days.

OT. At a mate's wedding reception years back we're all sitting down for lunch and a mate goes "Hey Pete, look in the window, check out who's doing the dishes".
None other than You Am I's bassist Andy Kent, doing the dishes at a mate's wedding.
Rock n Roll, dude.
Rock and F##king Roll.


kalbarluke said:


> They are playing Hi Fi Way and Hourly Daily in their entirety. I really liked both albums. Might have to go to the Brisbane show.


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/13)

IGA have great piped music. In there the other day and they had Bowie and Moloko going. Cute to see old ladies rockin along to The Spiders from Mars.


----------



## warra48 (13/4/13)

Bribie G said:


> IGA have great piped music. In there the other day and they had Bowie and Moloko going. Cute to see old ladies rockin along to The Spiders from Mars.


All we have to do now is to get the old biddies, and the old codgers for that matter, to learn to drive in and out of the carpark with some purpose, and not take 12 back and forth manouvres to get into or out of a parking spot.


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/13)

And drive real cars, not Ssannnyyyoonng battle trucks or Toyota troop carriers with bullbars and fortress-like structures on the roof with a ladder to get up there.


----------



## TasChris (13/4/13)

Bribie G said:


> And drive real cars, not Ssannnyyyoonng battle trucks or Toyota troop carriers with bullbars and fortress-like structures on the roof with a ladder to get up there.


Especially those mainland gray rinse terrorists tourists and there mobile homes

Cheers
Chris


----------



## jlm (13/4/13)

TasChris said:


> Especially those mainland gray rinse terrorists tourists and there mobile homes
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


They are getting fewer on the roads though. Cold months do have their benefits.


----------



## dougsbrew (13/4/13)

jlm said:


> They are getting fewer on the roads though. Cold months do have their benefits.


haha, too right.. and those f...krs who drive with their high beams on during daylight hours thinking it does wonders for their battery or sumthing like that.
hmm, im sounding like a grumpy old bugger now too.


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/13)

Think they are old? . My Dad was involved in this and died from Leukemia. Crazy crazy bastards by today's' standards.


----------



## bum (13/4/13)

What did I miss?

Oh well. Looks like I go back to calling people morons in on-topic threads.


----------



## WarmBeer (14/4/13)

Sartre was wrong. Hell is not other people.

Hell is other people's kids.


----------



## pk.sax (14/4/13)

Someone got their twat twisted and deleted the appropriate thread.

Anyway, the google ads at the bottom are pretty stupid. Starting to piss me off, the first one was a big banner 'get app' and I clicked thinking it'd maybe the app load able version of AHB, only to see some lame iphone app in the App Store. Über lame.


----------



## jyo (14/4/13)

I agree the ad banners are shit.

Is it just me or is Coopers Best Extra Stout one of the best stouts around? I love the stuff.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/4/13)

It's just you


----------



## lukiferj (14/4/13)

jyo said:


> I agree the ad banners are shit.
> 
> Is it just me or is Coopers Best Extra Stout one of the best stouts around? I love the stuff.


Not the best but definitely drinkable though. Was at a BBQ last night where someone pulled out a six pack.


----------



## browndog (14/4/13)

practicalfool said:


> Someone got their twat twisted and deleted the appropriate thread.
> 
> Anyway, the google ads at the bottom are pretty stupid. Starting to piss me off, the first one was a big banner 'get app' and I clicked thinking it'd maybe the app load able version of AHB, only to see some lame iphone app in the App Store. Über lame.


+1, I bought a phone off kogan a while back and can't go anywhere on the internet without seeing adds from kogan trying to sell me the same phone again. This site included, I'm happy I didn't fork out to become a Pro.


----------



## jyo (14/4/13)

peas_and_corn said:


> It's just you


Everytime I grab a long neck of it I am never disappointed. Probably drawing a long bow by saying "one of the best", but damn it ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## bum (14/4/13)

browndog said:


> +1, I bought a phone off kogan a while back and can't go anywhere on the internet without seeing adds from kogan trying to sell me the same phone again. This site included, I'm happy I didn't fork out to become a Pro.


I'm not seeing what you guys are seeing (no idea what might be causing that... h34r: ) but could it be this guy causing your problem? He's all over the place now, apparently. Only reason I'm not sure it is integrated in the board is why would anyone pay for ads down the _bottom_ of a page?


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/4/13)

Sounds like an add-on in your browser settings, like Bum I don't get any ads not relevant to AHB even with the ad functionality turned on.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/13)

Yeah what the fuxking fukk. That PMO. 

Also so do the new banner ads. I don't see them on my PC (Adblock) but on iPhone (chrome and safari) there are two on each page. One below the first post on a page and one at the bottom of the page typically. Bum, they have this watermark: http://www.youradchoices.com/

Shits out of control, ads everywhere.


----------



## browndog (15/4/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Yeah what the fuxking fukk. That PMO.
> 
> Also so do the new banner ads. I don't see them on my PC (Adblock) but on iPhone (chrome and safari) there are two on each page. One below the first post on a page and one at the bottom of the page typically. Bum, they have this watermark: http://www.youradchoices.com/
> 
> Shits out of control, ads everywhere.


Yep, mine is the same as Liam's example there.


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/13)

I'm getting this on my iphone over 3G & the wifi. Both different, voda n internode. It's hardly likely to be that ad-injection scam. More likely that those not seeing have ad block or something such. If someone more tech savvy than me would check it'd be great. I'm 99% packed out of my house atm...

Either way, the ad injection is rather poor. The sponsors ads up top have never bothered me, I even click them to get where I want. Even the blinking ones!
This google ad shit is - shit.

N yea, bring back wpmo.


----------



## Florian (15/4/13)

Same adds here if I log out of that pro member crap, no adds in pro mode. Man, this forum...

Doesn't PMO as much as the missing WPMO thread though, that's just so lame and so wrong on so many levels.

EDIT: removed edit.


----------



## browndog (15/4/13)

Just installed an add on for firefox called ad-block plus 2.2.3

no more adds on AHB


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/13)

An ad for pro-activ. Clinically proven to lower cholesterol. Now it's even targeting me!


----------



## Florian (15/4/13)

Sure Dane will have some lame excuse about an [insert fancy IT word] error regarding the adds, like the last time it happened a few years ago, meanwhile cashing in each time we click on the nail polish ads :lol:

EDIT: changed emoticon to show that this post is in jest.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/4/13)

How to install adblock plus
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=how+to+install+adblock+plus


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/13)

can't on iOS.


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/13)

Wait till fat fingered cm2 starts hitting websites of nanna's pants.


----------



## bum (15/4/13)

You're assuming he doesn't already search for that!


Florian said:


> Doesn't PMO as much as the missing WPMO thread though, that's just so lame and so wrong on so many levels.


Especially since mods complained in it as well.


----------



## jyo (15/4/13)

practicalfool said:


> An ad for pro-activ. Clinically proven to lower cholesterol. Now it's even targeting me!


Yeah well, my add was for erectile dysfunction h34r:


----------



## Airgead (15/4/13)

I see no inline banner adds ads. Just the sponsor stuff at the top. And I'm not a pro. And I don't run an addblocker here at work. What are these ads of which you speak?

BTW - to rush to Dane's defense on the whole ad thing (which is a perpetual source of complaint), I run similar forums in other areas and this setup is probably costing him a couple of grand a year in license fees and hosting costs.

Either there is enough revenue generated by the site to cover it (in the form of advertising) or the site doesn't exist. Unless Dane is wealthy enough to pay for it out of the goodness of his heart.

If you want the site to exist, you need to pay for it, either directly by signing up as a pro or indirectly by allowing your eyeballs to be abused by advertising. The alternative is that you become a whole lot more productive at work because this site wouldn't be here to waste time on. Your choice folks.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bum (15/4/13)

Dane has stated in the past that the site sponsors cover board costs. This may have changed with the new upgrades, of course.

I've turned off ABP as well (temporarily) and can't see the ads - may be because I'm on a Linux box? Would be a fairly shitty implementation if that was the cause though.


----------



## Mainiac (15/4/13)

Add block plus is the BEST


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/13)

Is'pose ipeeps iare istupid ior isomething.

ipre-empting.


----------



## bum (15/4/13)

Here you go, guys: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70080-jan-2013-upgrade-issue/?p=1021071


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/13)

Irefuse to iread that ithread since it irefers to ichanges made in iJanuary.

Get on the right thread Bum.


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/13)

This one is so targeted it blows my mind.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/13)

The sausage thread gives me an ad for cholesterol-lowering margarine.

Now it thinks that Stella is my favourite beer.


----------



## punkin (15/4/13)

Florian said:


> Andrew, did you really delete the WPMO thread??? What the ****? You could have just closed it and left it where it was, but completely deleting it??



Dare say it's moved to a hidden forum. That would be one brave mod to delete a 60 page thread.

What did people say that was worse than all the other shit that you said for 60 pages?


----------



## Florian (15/4/13)

punkin said:


> Dare say it's moved to a hidden forum. That would be one brave mod to delete a 60 page thread.
> 
> What did people say that was worse than all the other shit that you said for 60 pages?



Not sure if I read the very last posts of it, but basically Andrew said, perfectly on topic, that our whining and belittling pisses him off, to which Nick then suggested to grow some balls and delete the mofo of a thread.
Looks like someone is the proud owner of a nice big set of balls now. h34r:

I should say that I've met Andrew in person and have nothing against him personally, he actually seemed to be a fine character indeed, but some of his moderation practices I simply do not agree with. At all. But then, who am I to judge. 

EDIT: All this said in the assumption that it was Andrew who deleted the thread.


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/13)

It might not be him ya kno... As much as he's a bright colourful target atm.


----------



## Florian (15/4/13)

Are you reading my mind? Seems that you type faster than I can edit my post.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/13)

14. Posts complaining about moderation, or discussing administrative decisions will be deleted. Such discussion should take place via Private Message.


----------



## Florian (15/4/13)

Fair call. 

Heaps to catch up on then, administrative decisions have been discussed en masse in the upgrade threads and many others. 
If I was writing the rules I'd replace 'will' with 'may'.


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/13)

Bahahahhaa. Just now, there is an ad for Stella at the bottom of the page.

www.facebook.com/StellaArtois


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/4/13)

And this is a classic example of why the thread is no longer there, so many posts of a negative nature directed personally against other members.

Site Rules
14. Posts complaining about moderation, or discussing administrative decisions will be deleted. Such discussion should take place via Private Message.

Please feel free to contact Dane or myself if you don't like a decision or action that I have taken, however make sure you get your facts straight first and are pointing your finger at the actual person responsible.


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/13)

i think the 'WPMO on AHB' thread being deleted is now the highest ranking 'wpmo on ahb' item.


----------



## bum (15/4/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> And this is a classic example of why the thread is no longer there, so many posts of a negative nature directed personally against other members.


Uh-oh! Now it has spread to this thread!

You were complaining in that thread. Other mods complained in that thread.


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/13)

*grabs popcorn and the paper im writing about the potential opportunities and threats social media and internet based forums. watches and is ready to take notes*


----------



## Tony (15/4/13)

WPMO

really folks........ are you all that bored and or depraved that you need to spend your time on AHB complaining???

removal of the WPMO thread was discussed at length within the moderating team after receiving a string of reports about content, and due to a trend towards bullying and rising tensions between members within its content, it was removed.

This No topic thread is left to run because it is relatively harmless and a place for members to come have a bit of a rant and some fun, but WPMO thread on a home brewing forum???? It was always going to end in a bad way with a member base who will probably be having a few drinks while at the keyboard.

Lastly from me on this subject........ attacks on moderators over decisions made will NOT be tolerated, and any more attacks will end badly. WPMO was removed for a reason and that reason was regarded as being in the best interests of AHB and its members.


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/13)

What Pisses Me Off But Is Not Quite Politically Incorrect To Annoy A Mod (WPMOBINQPITAAM) is that I'm still waiting on feedback the board on a paper i submitted 2 weeks ago and was apparently urgent for them to have.


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/13)

WPMOBINQPITAAM is that depraved means morally corrupt. my morals are fine. im just corrupt thanks.


----------



## punkin (15/4/13)

Tony said:


> WPMO
> 
> really folks........ are you all that bored and or depraved that you need to spend your time on AHB complaining???
> 
> ...



Thank you Tony for the explaination.

Believe it or not, announcing the reasons behind a decision that you know is going to be controversial is very important to members and can ally a lot of the anti moderation posts you are now seeing.

Doesn't take much time and would have saved at least 70% of the grumbling here including my own.

And this is _not_ an attack on moderating descions. Just some much needed feedback for your team. I know you want to know when you are doing it right.


----------



## Tony (15/4/13)

No problems Punkin.

To all who have had posts taken down from the last couple of pages in this thread, it was due to all the abuse against moderators and moderation decisions, and one completely pointless posts containing abusive language.

I'm not going to PM you all but if you would like to talk about it please PM me.

If tougher moderation is what people want........ trust me i could have let loose with the warning points and suspensions then but i didnt.

Like i said...... if abuse continues it wont end in a pretty way!

And I apologist for my use of the word depraved. I will retract it to just "bored"

relax and have a home brew folks, this crap is not what AHB is about.

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/13)

I was just joking round tony.


----------



## bum (15/4/13)

Tony said:


> relax and have a home brew folks, this crap is not what AHB is about.


Agreed. But that would be why the forum is called "Off Topic".


----------



## Tony (15/4/13)

off topic...... yes

against AHB rules.... no


----------



## punkin (15/4/13)

Thanks Tony, i don't think anyone wants so much tougher moderation, but more _consistent_ moderation. :chug:


I hope this is not taken as a critisism.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/13)

Now, back off topic.

I think I've found a community of Darrens: https://www.facebook.com/MRAsforTony


----------



## billygoat (15/4/13)

View attachment 61482


----------



## bum (15/4/13)

Anyone know Perl?

I'm having a bastard of a time trying to parse dates from multiple RSS feeds (i.e. various formats because hardly anyone uses the spec).

I'm trying DateTime but without a known pattern I'm a bit boned.


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/13)

You know what the flick pisses me off. Placing all the taps of the fermenters the opposite way you walk then coming in a fun stepping on one and loosing 5L of 1085 beer before you can get the fkr back in. And u know swmbo is going to blame u. I'm sure it's the fault of the lovely AHB people who are not intelligent enough to conduct searches. Now if these people have politically correct disabilities or are challenged or whatever politically correct dysfunction then I retract my statement. But they are still knobs. Is that ok? An Aussie won the us masters after all!


----------



## petesbrew (15/4/13)

I dunno, Tony. "Depraved" doesn't get used enough these days.

&amp;nbsp;


Tony said:


> No problems Punkin.
> &amp;nbsp;
> To all who have had posts taken down from the last couple of pages in this thread, it was due to all the abuse against moderators and moderation decisions, and one completely pointless posts containing abusive language.
> &amp;nbsp;
> ...


&amp;nbsp;

edit: dunno what's with the nbsp's... meh.


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/13)

Log on with android after typing above and being told by stupid apple shit my argument is invalid. Fk u apple. Unless ur a member of ahb and ive offended u.


----------



## Tony (15/4/13)

Ahhhhh hahahahahah

You have an apple 

HAHAHAHAhahahahahaha


----------



## WarmBeer (15/4/13)

bum said:


> Anyone know Perl?
> 
> I'm having a bastard of a time trying to parse dates from multiple RSS feeds (i.e. various formats because hardly anyone uses the spec).
> 
> I'm trying DateTime but without a known pattern I'm a bit boned.


To paraphrase:
Some people, when confronted with a problem, think
“I know, I'll use Perl.” Now they have two problems.

Sorry, dude, System.DateTime.Parse() always works for me, but I don't work with the Internet's duct tape.


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/13)

Tony said:


> Ahhhhh hahahahahah
> 
> You have an apple
> 
> HAHAHAHAhahahahahaha


my wife has an ipad I bought her bday as shes a amc user. I recon apple and ipad is made for womwn. Aftrr all it has pad in the name :flamesuit:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/13)

it also has autocorrect.


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/13)

Not needed. U pricks can read my shit posts by now.


----------



## seamad (16/4/13)

Thought cm2 used the little known app, autopissed.


----------



## goomboogo (16/4/13)

seamad said:


> Thought cm2 used the little known app, autopissed.


I've been doing it wrong. I still do it manually.


----------



## bum (16/4/13)

You're a true craftsman, goomboogo. Keep the old ways alive.


----------



## brettprevans (16/4/13)

seamad said:


> Thought cm2 used the little known app, autopissed.


I recon thats a great app idea. Like gansta translator website.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/4/13)

http://www.zantherus.com/fun/drunkpost.php


----------



## Airgead (16/4/13)

WarmBeer said:


> To paraphrase:
> Some people, when confronted with a problem, think
> “I know, I'll use Perl.” Now they have two problems.
> 
> Sorry, dude, System.DateTime.Parse() always works for me, but I don't work with the Internet's duct tape.


Come on dude.. perl is the swiss army chainsaw of the internet.

Bum - You could have a look on google code or one of those other code snippet sites. Sure to be some rss parsers around.

If you can't find anything, I can dig up the source I have for podget which is an open source perl based rss parser. I did some playing around with the code a few years ago and could probably pull out the date/time stuff for you. Or you could grab it off sourceforge. i think it's still active.

Edit - almost went all xkcd on you again but thought better


----------



## brettprevans (16/4/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Not needed. U pricks can read my shit posts by now.


using link above it turns that post into below

you prkick cna underdtand my shit posts by now


Not a lot of difference


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/4/13)

Set it to "smashed" and it's not far off the mark.


----------



## bum (16/4/13)

Airgead said:


> Come on dude.. perl is the swiss army chainsaw of the internet.
> 
> Bum - You could have a look on google code or one of those other code snippet sites. Sure to be some rss parsers around.
> 
> If you can't find anything, I can dig up the source I have for podget which is an open source perl based rss parser. I did some playing around with the code a few years ago and could probably pull out the date/time stuff for you. Or you could grab it off sourceforge. i think it's still active.


Yeah, I've been looking at CPAN and stuff but the issue is that this is for uni - I can only use the modules built into the the version of Perl we have on our server (5.4, If I remember correctly). Gotta roll my own parser. Well, I don't _have to_ - some of the more lightweight parsers are available but we've been encouraged to do as much of it with regex as we can. I've built a fairly robust RSS reader with regex only so far but this date issue is a problem I just can't seem to get around.

Thanks for your offer re: your code but I am hoping to nut it out on my own. Was just hoping someone might have a hint on dealing with dates specifically.

Cheers. Same to you, WarmBeer.


----------



## Airgead (16/4/13)

bum said:


> Yeah, I've been looking at CPAN and stuff but the issue is that this is for uni


Stealing from one source is plagiarism. Stealing from many is research...


----------



## bum (16/4/13)

I'm trying to avoid having to unravel other people's modules (reading other people's Perl is the worst). I figured it'll take me longer to workout the guts of XML:arser than it will to regex my way out of it.

But that's proving to be incorrect at this point. I may have to just go back and use the modules I'm allowed to use. I'm pretty gutted because I almost had it stuffed. Oh well.

[EDIT: got the module name wrong]


----------



## Dave70 (16/4/13)

Here's some bloodwork I had done last September. 

Cholesterol 7.6 - (3.9 -5.5) - () = range.
Triglycerides 0.7 (.5 -1.7)
HDL 1.8 (0.8 - 1.5)
LDL 5.5 (1.7 -3.5)

Hypercondriac's will note those LDL numbers are a little on the high side. 

I'm pleased to report my most recent results as of March have seen my numbers return to within the 'safe' range. I credit including more whole grains, nuts, olive and fish oil and fruit in my diet and replacing my primary protein source with chicken and fish rather than read meat. My exercise and drinking regime have remained virtually unchanged, as in train 3 nights a week, drink over the weekend. 

Now then, if I can get over the childish awkwardness and embarrassment of having my rather attractive Indian lady doctor finger my arsehole, we can move onto the next level of maintenance.


----------



## TasChris (16/4/13)

Dave70 said:


> Here's some bloodwork I had done last September.
> 
> Cholesterol 7.6 - (3.9 -5.5) - () = range.
> Triglycerides 0.7 (.5 -1.7)
> ...


I see you are following Gillard's partner's advice and seeing an Asian doctor with little fingers!

Cheers
Chris


----------



## sponge (16/4/13)

Has the WPMO thread gone MIA?

Just tried looking for it in the off topic threads, but can't find it, so searched for it, found it but got an 'You do not have permission to view this topic' error.


----------



## Dave70 (16/4/13)

TasChris said:


> I see you are following Gillard's partner's advice and seeing an Asian doctor with little fingers!
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


I never got that 'partner' thing. Is that like a grown ups way of saying 'boyfriend'. Anyway, he's bang on the money where I'm concerned. 
The other doc is a rather, lets say, 'jolly' Polynesian chap. With hands to match.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/4/13)

sponge said:


> Has the WPMO thread gone MIA?
> 
> Just tried looking for it in the off topic threads, but can't find it, so searched for it, found it but got an 'You do not have permission to view this topic' error.


The first rule about WPMO? You don't talk about WPMO.

Have a read back through this "No Topic" thread from yesterday, you'll get the context.


----------



## Florian (16/4/13)

What am I gonna do after 5pm today? 

Does anyone know if there is another website somewhere on this internet i can look at?


----------



## Sprungmonkey (16/4/13)

matilda bay website is back up


----------



## Dave70 (16/4/13)

Wow. Here am I talking about lowering cholesterol, and wouldn't you know it..
..amazing..


----------



## felten (16/4/13)

Mate, I'm starting to think its not just a coincidence.


----------



## Florian (16/4/13)

I still think this was the best targeted so far...





(Stolen from Tricache)


----------



## sponge (16/4/13)

WarmBeer said:


> The first rule about WPMO? You don't talk about WPMO.
> 
> Have a read back through this "No Topic" thread from yesterday, you'll get the context.


Cheers for that. I assumed I had missed something over the couple of days of being MIA.

Back to being on topic in the off topic thread, I keep getting the same ad saying there are 5 foods I should be avoiding to lose weight, with a picture of a banana next to it.

Looks like I'll be changing from my daily routine of having a banana for morning tea... I always knew it was them that was pushing my stomach out, but wasn't until an internet ad confirmed this for me that will really make me take a good hard look at myself in the mirror and ask if this is what I really want for myself..? becoming the fat, banana eating beer brewer my parents warned me of.


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/4/13)

Good one Sponge how's this for targeting




Strangely enough I only see these ads when not logged on.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/4/13)

Inspiration: Multiple posts in this thread about growing ones penis size and acquiring russian brides...


----------



## TasChris (16/4/13)

I am so jealous, I don't get to see these adds at all.

I might have to turn my security down a notch.


----------



## mikec (16/4/13)

Adblock here. Is good.


----------



## Florian (16/4/13)

Thank god, the world didn't end! 

It's one minute past five and nothing happened!


----------



## warra48 (16/4/13)

No ads here.
My willie has been the same size now for years, it varies only whether I measure my extension hot or cold, and that depends on the proximity of mrs warra.

And, a Dunkelweizen is a fabulous beer after a day's hard yakka renovating 42 square metres of deck at the back of the house.


----------



## lukiferj (17/4/13)

Sigh of relief


----------



## Airgead (17/4/13)

Ahhh... I'm working from home today and am finally seeing the ads. I was feeling so left out before.

Guess the work firewall is doing something clever to block them. Didn't know our IT guys were that smart.

All my ads are for open university wanting me to improve my education. Obviously google knows I'm thick.

Cheers
Dave

Edit - just had one for deodorant. Clearly google knows I'm thick and smelly. Have they been following me?


----------



## pk.sax (17/4/13)

AHB wants me to go to Katies to find my perfect look and also get bloom's MELT weightless formula.

My life is now ruined. Ruined I tell ya. Might have to go pour myself a sobering drink.


----------



## dougsbrew (17/4/13)

'Due to our recent security updates and several fraud attemps in March ( month of fraud prevention ) we find it necessary that you should verify your account details that we have on file to ensure that your online service is not interrupted.

*We request you to confirm and update your information today *

Copyright Â© 2013 Westpac Inc. All rights reserved.

Consumer advisory: Westpac Pte Ltd, the Holder of the Westpacâ„¢ payment stored value facility, does not require the approval of the Monetary Authority of Singapore. Consumers (users) are advised to read the terms and conditions carefully.'

haha, should i give them my details, i dont want my service interupted....westpac pte lol.


----------



## brettprevans (17/4/13)

$160 later my cat's head is shaved, injected with a full course of antibiotics and looks nasty as. apparently he must had been fighting and the wound healed over and got infected and turned into an abscess. poor bugger. At least the dogs were being nice to him yesterday.


----------



## bum (17/4/13)

So, do you guys who complained about the Likes not being visible (in the correct thread, mind) feel personally validated about board staff completely ignoring your statements?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/4/13)

Dane said he would fix it tonight.


----------



## bum (17/4/13)

Yeah, I saw. That's what prompted the thought as I recalled reading complaints about it ages ago (in one of his threads, I believe).


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/4/13)

I guess because the visibility hadn't changed for the mods, they just thought we were trippin'


----------



## bum (17/4/13)

Fair enough. I mean we do all look like n00bs when compared to their impressive internet chops.


----------



## pk.sax (17/4/13)

bum said:


> So, do you guys who complained about the Likes not being visible (in the correct thread, mind) feel personally validated about board staff completely ignoring your statements?


That falls in the wpmo thread category. Can the mods please move this there.


----------



## bum (17/4/13)

It does not piss me off as I did not complain about it.

I need to make a thread called WPYO.


----------



## pk.sax (17/4/13)

Ok, if you will, that would be most appreciated.


----------



## WarmBeer (17/4/13)

bum said:


> So, do you guys who complained about the Likes not being visible (in the correct thread, mind) feel personally validated about board staff completely ignoring your statements?


----------



## WarmBeer (17/4/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Can't see who has "liked" any of the posts any more.
> 
> Not sure if this is a oversight, or by design?





bum said:


> Yeah, I saw. That's what prompted the thought as I recalled reading complaints about it ages ago (in one of his threads, I believe).


That'd be me...

Edit: Not that I know anything about the Intertubes or any of that malarkey.


----------



## bum (17/4/13)

What a prawned nub!


----------



## WarmBeer (17/4/13)

Don't piss me off, man, I'm currently sans relief valve.


----------



## bum (17/4/13)

You break both your wrists rollerblading or something?


----------



## mwd (17/4/13)

Anybody watch What is your Emergency on WIN shows up the worst dillons of British Society. They could do a series here called Bogan Watch make a change from Motorway Patrol.


----------



## punkin (18/4/13)

bum said:


> So, do you guys who complained about the Likes not being visible (in the correct thread, mind) feel personally validated about board staff completely ignoring your statements?



I started a thread in the Pro forum about it on the 8th, directly asking Dane about it twice. No response to date.


----------



## bum (18/4/13)

Small claims tribunal?


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/13)

Is Digiframe the most useless company on the planet?

NetChef, Android device where you can look up recipes, keep in touch with your friends and surf the web. Helooooo haven't they heard of mobile phones which nearly everyone owns nowadays?

Portable Scanner - take the scanner to the document and run it through then by the wonders of science you can plug in a USB drive, then unplug it and take it to your computer and then you can plug it in and print out the document you scanned. A must in every girl's handbag, I bet there are at least ten "must scan" moments in everybody's life where they can't get back to use their $40 HP Deskjet all-in-one and just have to scan right there and then.

I expect the products will be bought by all the naive people who fell over each other to buy the amazing innovative T-Hub.


----------



## bum (18/4/13)

This never would have happened if WPMO were still around.


----------



## brettprevans (18/4/13)

Cant type a response that won't get thread deleted. Thank uck forv Samsung s type to help me get..

**** it. The wpmo thread is consumer feedback. Screw those who dont like It. 

Go team wolf!!

Yup pissed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/4/13)

Haha!


----------



## GuyQLD (19/4/13)

How's the head this morning CM2?


----------



## brettprevans (19/4/13)

Heads fine thanks and all caught up with game of thrones, almost caught up with walking dead.


----------



## sponge (19/4/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Cant type a response that won't get thread deleted. Thank uck forv Samsung s type to help me get..
> 
> **** it. The wpmo thread is consumer feedback. Screw those who dont like It.
> 
> ...


I don't believe you :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/13)

CM, welcome to Android, you had an i phone last time you were at Chappo's.


----------



## bum (19/4/13)

Did you guys know that lagers became popular in Europe after refrigeration was invented?


----------



## Northside Novice (20/4/13)

what was the fav befor refidge ? ffs ahb was popular only after bum joined not


----------



## pk.sax (20/4/13)

bum said:


> Did you guys know that lagers became popular in Europe after refrigeration was invented?


Might have to try and drink a lager warm to test out your point. Might have to wait till next year cuz that's not gonna happen in frikkin Canberra anytime soon.


----------



## Northside Novice (20/4/13)

oh my fool ;please makes sense ? I kniow its hard at this late hour but what the fuk do you mean??/


----------



## thedragon (20/4/13)

Bum, congratulations on the 10,000 posts!


----------



## pk.sax (20/4/13)

I'm freezing my peas in cranberry land mate. Had a fallout with bloody work and landed something down here the next day 

So, I'm going to call my next brewn 'patriot ale'. Hopefully no politicians get involved...

PS: your posting improves late that much  jk


----------



## bum (20/4/13)

practicalfool said:


> Might have to try and drink a lager warm to test out your point.


Not my point. I was passing on the wisdom provided by the board's self-appointed lager expert.


----------



## warra48 (20/4/13)

I've been renovating our back deck, all 42 m² of it.

The Works Supervisor is keeping a very very close eye on the quality of my work.


----------



## pk.sax (20/4/13)

Booze at Aldi. **** yea. 13 bux for 6 monteith's amber is still very good.


----------



## Lecterfan (20/4/13)

I've cut my own nose off at Dan Murphys in Ballarat. Kostritzer Schwarzbier $12 per 6 pack (yet $65 a slab or something - work that out)- so I bought quite a few of them over a number of weeks.

Now it's $16.

It was fun while it lasted. Yes, I am THAT cheap.

Guess it's time to start brewing some schwarzbiers again haha.


----------



## pk.sax (20/4/13)

People really seem to like their hedges here. I can quite competently shape a hedge. True story. Any suitable Cranberrians need their hedge trimmed, hit me up.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/4/13)

practicalfool said:


> People really seem to like their hedges here. I can quite competently shape a hedge. True story. Any suitable Cranberrians need their hedge trimmed, hit me up.


Euphemistic much?


----------



## pk.sax (20/4/13)

I shall post pictures.


----------



## Florian (20/4/13)

practicalfool said:


> True story.


You "stole" that. From Brendace (or whatever his name is). Please don't, used to enjoy your posts, mostly.


----------



## punkin (21/4/13)

You'll get a warning point, Dave. I got one for a photo much tamer than that.


----------



## petesbrew (21/4/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Heads fine thanks and all caught up with game of thrones, almost caught up with walking dead.


Have you seen Revolution yet?
Got into it after seeing a trailer. A very PG rated apocalpytic drama. After a break, and catching up on all of Walking Dead 3, I started watching Revolution again, and forgot how bloody ridiculous it all is.


----------



## brettprevans (22/4/13)

Ill check it out. Ch


petesbrew said:


> Have you seen Revolution yet?
> Got into it after seeing a trailer. A very PG rated apocalpytic drama. After a break, and catching up on all of Walking Dead 3, I started watching Revolution again, and forgot how bloody ridiculous it all is.


cool ill check it out. Any other suggestions? I feel a new thread coming on.

Edit. Anyone got comments on true blood? Worth watching? 

Im up to s2 of boardwalk empire. Good show. Got to load up dexter and start watching that and probably check out breaking bad.


----------



## Camo6 (22/4/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> cool ill check it out. Any other suggestions? I feel a new thread coming on.


Have you seen Falling Skies? A post alien invasion series. Didn't mind season 1 and 2, don't know if there any more seasons out.


----------



## brettprevans (22/4/13)

Camo6 said:


> Have you seen Falling Skies? A post alien invasion series. Didn't mind season 1 and 2, don't know if there any more seasons out.


ill check it out. Had a look on tge net and it looks like s3 is coming

The third season of Falling Skies was renewed on July 11, 2012 for a total of 10 episodes.The season is scheduled to premiere on June 9, 2013.


----------



## Camo6 (22/4/13)

Cool. I'm making my way through the second season of 'hell on wheels.' If you liked deadwood or westerns in general its pretty good.


----------



## brettprevans (22/4/13)

Im still pissed they didnt give deadwood one last season. Loved that show. Very clever plots and the language etc was always used well it wasnt just vulgar for the sake of it.

Hell on wheels is amc too. Cool. Amc and hbo have cool shows. Id much rather pay them directly than stupid cable companies or itunes or whatever.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/4/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Edit. Anyone got comments on true blood? Worth watching?


I'm usually up for anything with decent production values and loaded up with tits'n'bums.

Initial season of First Blood was a good diversion, good characters and pseudo-alternate history storyline. The eye-candy factor ain't bad, either, either for self or SWMBO.

But boy did it jump the shark after the first season.

Edit: keep forgetting not everybody is down with da kidz speek.


----------



## brettprevans (22/4/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I'm usually up for anything with decent production values and loaded up with tits'n'bums.
> 
> Initial season of First Blood was a good diversion, good characters and pseudo-alternate history storyline. The eye-candy factor ain't bad, either, either for self or SWMBO.
> 
> ...


well that sucks as there is like 6 seasons of it. Ill check it out.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/4/13)

Anyone willing to swap AHB "Likes" for Bitcoins? Will go as low as 2.5 for 1.


----------



## bum (22/4/13)

In writing too!


----------



## brettprevans (22/4/13)

When I work out how to steal them ill trade u some. Did u see that the winklevoss bros are the biggest holders of bitcoins
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/04/11/as-big-investors-emerge-bitcoin-gets-ready-for-its-close-up/

@ WB, u saving ur bitcoins for silkroad? Lol


----------



## petesbrew (22/4/13)

Another great one.
The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret.
2 seasons
One of the funniest comedies I've seen in a while.

edit: and a couple of older ones, Nathan Barley, and FM.


----------



## tavas (22/4/13)

Chrissy Amphlett died today. Another icon of Aussie pub rock gone. RIP


----------



## bullsneck (22/4/13)




----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/4/13)

tavas said:


> Chrissy Amphlett died today. Another icon of Aussie pub rock gone. RIP


Watching the news last night an Gillard paid her respects with a comment along the lines that she remembers growing up singing along tot he Divinyls.

Then i had this horrible thought of Julia singing "When I think about you i touch myself"...

Oh the horror...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/4/13)

could be worse. think of Amanda Vanstone doing that.


----------



## petesbrew (23/4/13)

Day off work looking after my daughter. Cooking is always a fun school holiday activity.
Last week it was gingerbread men. Today we're making Merc's Preztels.


----------



## Dave70 (23/4/13)

I shall at least be upholding IV on Saturday night.

http://www.allphonesarena.com.au/Event_Calendar/Black%20Sabbath.aspx


----------



## bum (25/4/13)

http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/04/understanding-the-brain-of-a-man-with-no-conscious-memory/

Our brains are dumb. **** brains.


----------



## Cocko (25/4/13)

Kooinda:

What a great brewery and you guys are making some amazing beers! - well done. sincerely, we have all watched you come of age and are proud.

Ok, PACKAGING:

Are you ******* serious with the six pack plastic top holdy thing? Seriously WTF?

I am looking at other beers because I feel safer carrying them.

Explain?


----------



## bum (25/4/13)

The labels look shithouse too.

SHITHOUSE.


----------



## Cocko (25/4/13)

Supreme case swap labels... at best.

Everything aside, the beer is great but **** me sideways...

The six pack thingy? - WTF?? Who are they serving with this?

The environmentalist? Because it is made from HDPE 2..

The beer lover? Because I am scared to carry it..

Their price per carton?

When EVERY other beer in using cardboard?

Anyways...

What ever.. I say bad call Kooi.


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/13)

GuyQLD said:


> How's the head this morning CM2?





Cocko said:


> Supreme case swap labels... at best.
> 
> Everything aside, the beer is great but **** me sideways...
> 
> ...


Hows the head this morning cocko?


----------



## jyo (25/4/13)

Didn't know it was common practice for kids to swing multicoloured glow sticks around at a Dawn Service. Maybe people are getting ANZAC Day and Straya Day mixed up.

Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## bum (25/4/13)

When I said goodbye to a couple of people yesterday (separately), they both wished me a "Happy ANZAC Day". Uh...you too?

There will probably be cards soon.


----------



## jyo (25/4/13)

Man, really? That's just strange.

Oh yeah, and there were heaps of these young folk recording it on their fandangled twitterbook mobile thingies.

Something has been lost.


----------



## Cocko (25/4/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Hows the head this morning cocko?


Yep, cloudy to say the least...


----------



## Lecterfan (25/4/13)

jyo said:


> jyo, on 25 Apr 2013 - 10:26 AM, said:
> Something has been lost.


This isn't a reply specifically for jyo, just the comment made me think.

I'm not sure it's been irretrievably lost...but certainly with fewer and fewer vets left from the pre-media wars to remind us of the immediacy and brutality of war and the values and ideals that are fought for, it becomes dissociated from reality by several steps for younger kids now. While we have continually had diggers across the globe for the last few decades in a variety of peace-keeping (and other) roles, we no longer need to dwell on these situations as we can change the channel and watch cooking shows instead. The images from the desert storm now look primitive and ridiculous compared to what we can achieve with even the most rudimentary of PC war games. There is a level of dissociation between war and War, and the inexorable occurrence and outcome(s) of the latter.

As a lefty-commo-pinko-poofo-hippy people expect me to have problems with ANZAC day, but I fiercely support it in my own way (discussing it in tutorials with the next generation of uni students, writing about it, donating to relevant bodies), and believe strongly that it is a commemoration of something far more important to all human beings than any religious 'holiday' ever could be. Also far more important to Australians than a day about simplistic National pride.

In some ways, the silver lining might be that kids with glow sticks have not had to deal with the grim realities of such global conflicts, and hopefully they never will. But even that silver lining is tainted by the fact that all the modern day horrors are no less significant due to the sheer numbers of people involved, and we must remember those who continue in certain roles throughout the world (and not just those from our little slice of the hemisphere) and honour the memories, values and ideals (the real ones, not the superficial ones...not the rights of white people, but of human rights; not the freedom from tyranny of country X, but from the freedom of tyranny in all its forms) that those before us and those will come after us serve(d) for.

Lest we forget.


----------



## punkin (25/4/13)

jyo said:


> Didn't know it was common practice for kids to swing multicoloured glow sticks around at a Dawn Service. Maybe people are getting ANZAC Day and Straya Day mixed up.
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting old.



Dawn service has always been a solemn and grateful time for me and my son as well since he was a small boy (now 27). I really resent the tv cameras shining lights in our small town service. I would be pretty negative about glow sticks as well.

A couple of years ago a middle aged woman turned up wearing an Australian flag as a cape, i felt like punching her in the face.

I'm not religous and i'm a million miles from nationalist, but i love my country and am eternally grateful of the freedoms i have. These people don't represent the way i feel though and they bring shame to me and to my idea of Australia as it is and should be.


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/4/13)

jyo said:


> Didn't know it was common practice for kids to swing multicoloured glow sticks around at a Dawn Service. Maybe people are getting ANZAC Day and Straya Day mixed up.
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting old.


I see your point, on the other hand at least they were there to show their respect.


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/13)

punkin said:


> Dawn service has always been a solemn and grateful time for me and my son as well since he was a small boy (now 27). I really resent the tv cameras shining lights in our small town service. I would be pretty negative about glow sticks as well.
> 
> A couple of years ago a middle aged woman turned up wearing an Australian flag as a cape, i felt like punching her in the face.
> 
> I'm not religous and i'm a million miles from nationalist, but i love my country and am eternally grateful of the freedoms i have. These people don't represent the way i feel though and they bring shame to me and to my idea of Australia as it is and should be.


geez I wish that would hit the mainstream media and hit home a few truths.


----------



## mckenry (25/4/13)

Away from Anzac Day....
A Chilean couple, that are friends of ours are out here visiting. Their English (hers anyway) is top notch and his is good. Far better than my Spanish. So anyway, we're out with a group of friends, 10 of us and the Chilean girl says "I feel like dick" - and there is this instant silence, where we all dont know where to look, until I say "I think something was lost in translation"
Turns out, she directly translated their saying, for the same thing we would say when feeling a bit crook "I feel like shit"
We had a good laugh..


----------



## jyo (25/4/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> I see your point, on the other hand at least they were there to show their respect.


Great posts, guys.

Yeah they were there, which truly is great, but I can't stand the way the meaning of ANZAC Day is becoming eroded and diluted with commercialism and and a loss of understanding of the true meaning- to honour the Fallen.

There were kids sitting on the playground and heaps of kids (ages approx 8-12) had climbed up onto a 3 metre high wall about 10 metres away from the memorial so they could get a better look, swinging their legs the whole way through the service. Children will do what they are _allowed_ to do.

You stand (if able bodied) during an ANZAC service. No other way about it. And your parents don't allow you to swing a dollar glow stick around during 1 minutes silence. I'm talking older kids, not toddlers.

Whether it's 2012 or 2057, the simple etiquette and standards of respect should not be allowed to become lost. It was an otherwise heartfelt, highly respectful and well run service. Gets me every time.

Cheers.


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/13)

My 6 yr old wanted to come with me this morning off her own back. Stood through service tge asked if we could have o to another. So Iput on tge gallipoli service when we got home. She then watched the afl ceromony and was pretty much quiet the entire time. 

Your damn right about kids doing what they are allowed to do ie the way in which they are raised.


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/13)

mckenry said:


> Away from Anzac Day....
> A Chilean couple, that are friends of ours are out here visiting. Their English (hers anyway) is top notch and his is good. Far better than my Spanish. So anyway, we're out with a group of friends, 10 of us and the Chilean girl says "I feel like dick" - and there is this instant silence, where we all dont know where to look, until I say "I think something was lost in translation"
> Turns out, she directly translated their saying, for the same thing we would say when feeling a bit crook "I feel like shit"
> We had a good laugh..


In argintinian our the direct translation lfor what they call a bikini is 'dental floss'. A mate of mine had quite a few exchange students stay with his family when we were growing up.


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/13)

Cats obviously feeling better. 4 mice in 3 days. All small ones but still he's earning his keep keeping those fkrs away from my grain. Im gonna lwt him into the brew room tomorrow for a recon/search and destroy mission.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/4/13)

Awesome. Must have found a nest.


----------



## brettprevans (26/4/13)

He got another one last night so yup must be a nest. Lazy bugger is still snoozing. As soon as hes up im sending him on the misson


----------



## bradsbrew (26/4/13)

Gotta love getting the brewing mojo back. 135L brewed and cubed in the last 2 days. 12 empty kegs helps the motivation, as does going to the bottlo- $6 for a tallie of coopers pale, FMD, I'll take that 6 pack of Oettinger 500ml cans for $12 thanks.


----------



## Cocko (26/4/13)

Go BB GO!!

Brew C.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/4/13)

Eat shit manly. North Sydney bears fans are glad. Go the Rabbitohs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bum (26/4/13)

So moderation is over, yeah?


----------



## bradsbrew (26/4/13)

bum said:


> So moderation is over, yeah?


I have never had to moderate a post because someone said shit? Sorry if it offended you. Unless of course there is a forum member called manly, in which I am truly sorry.


----------



## bum (26/4/13)

So telling a potentially large segment of the board to suck shit without legitimate context is fine now?

Noted.

[Edit: bewildering phone typo]


----------



## bradsbrew (26/4/13)

bum said:


> So telling a potentially large segment of the board to suck shit without legitimate context is fine now?
> 
> Noted.
> 
> [Edit: bewildering phone typo]


Get your facts staight big fella.
I never told any member to suck shit. In fact I did not even type suck shit. The legitimate context is there for those that know the background on how manly stiffed the north sydney bears. Rabbitohs is a trade mark of South sydney, which would enable most to associate that with rugby league teams, not a suburb of sydney. Are you saying that people that live within that suburb would not be able to make that connection?


----------



## bum (26/4/13)

Eat shit.


----------



## brentice (27/4/13)

im having alot of trouble scratching my weener since i strained a back muscle. True Story :lol: h34r: :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (27/4/13)

Cats on a roll. Another one this morning at the back door. Tiny one. So there cant be many left in the nest.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/4/13)

Rabitohs are the team.


----------



## Bizier (27/4/13)

Cocko said:


> Kooinda:
> 
> What a great brewery and you guys are making some amazing beers! - well done. sincerely, we have all watched you come of age and are proud.
> 
> ...


I obviously can't speak on behalf of Kooinda, but there is more to packaging than you might think.

From what I can tell, their previous 'six pack' was the pre-glued ones which you have to hand-assemble. I personally dislike these because they are a pain to assemble and they are a pain to maneuver on the shelf because they hook on one-another, but they do offer a presentable branded package that is accessible to people producing small volumes.

I have not seen the exact plastic ones which you speak of, but I know the type and they are popular in other countries. I am sure that for hand assembly, these would be far easier and faster and therefore more profitable. And as for safety, I would put my money on these statistically holding their integrity better/longer than any cardboard variant.

The cluster pack wraps with the locking underneath that we are all used to require large machinery usually financed via long-term contracts on actual packaging, so are only accessible to producers with significant volumes. These wraps can also be a nightmare, the tabs have to form exactly correctly in the machine for them to work. I always see these taped up in bottle shops because they rely on a crisp fold and a little bit of humidity can soften the card and make them instantly spring apart.

Kooinda are probably just assessing their situation in terms of available options, and have chosen one which is best suited to their needs. The downside with their choice, however logical, is that it bucks the trend of what Australian consumers are used to and it may not be welcomed with open arms. Cocko, I am using you as an example here.


----------



## brettprevans (27/4/13)

Please tell mw its not going to cost like $17 to play all the levelsbin candy crush. Fk that for a joke.


----------



## lukiferj (27/4/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Please tell mw its not going to cost like $17 to play all the levelsbin candy crush. Fk that for a joke.


Ha ha. Just started this today. Have to wait 10 or 15 mins after you get out.


----------



## brettprevans (28/4/13)

lukiferj said:


> Ha ha. Just started this today. Have to wait 10 or 15 mins after you get out.


nah I want meaning lives I was meaning that after the first 2? Stages u need to pay to get more levels or use facebook to get friends to play and help you get access to the levels.


----------



## Eumundibrewery (28/4/13)

Comments on Eumundi Brewery - winery [ forum march 27 ] need some explanation.
AHB Forum members know obtaining a Micro brewery Licence is a long, expensive exercise with 3 tiers of Government & Public Impact Studies.. We have had beer & wine sales Licences for 15 years but our Brewery Licences , granted in 2009, then needed DA from local Council ; this took 3 YEARS . The Company could not trade from 2009 till 2013, no cash flow & almost went out of business.

We tell this to all our customers, including Screwie, to explain the rundown gardens etc & the need to use an external contract brewer.

From 2007 until 2012 the Companies two winemakers evaluated many brewers in Queensland for our microbrewery. They found that Rudi Herget is by far the most technically competetnt & commercially oriented brewer in Queensland.

So, What are sortakinda german beers ?
His beers are made from German malts, hops & yeast using German techniques perfected over 50 years of international brewing & are a "mean drop ".

Please call in, try our beers, learn about red & green tape & bureaucracy & watch us grow 

Gerry Humphrey 07 54427444


----------



## Cocko (28/4/13)

Bizier said:


> I obviously can't speak on behalf of Kooinda, but there is more to packaging than you might think.
> 
> From what I can tell, their previous 'six pack' was the pre-glued ones which you have to hand-assemble. I personally dislike these because they are a pain to assemble and they are a pain to maneuver on the shelf because they hook on one-another, but they do offer a presentable branded package that is accessible to people producing small volumes.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with all your points Bizier and absolutely understand their decision to use these, if it is best for them....

They are still shit IMO... being a consumer and all.

Obviously my original post was quite late and I may have had a couple, possibly causing an over zealous post about it but still...

Cheers!


----------



## brettprevans (28/4/13)

Cocko said:


> I totally agree with all your points Bizier and absolutely understand their decision to use these, if it is best for them....
> 
> They are still shit IMO... being a consumer and all.
> 
> ...


we dont understand how that could happen. Never happened on here before 
Man you shoild of been on here years ago when some of the old members would go at it. They were the days you could edit your posts anytime you liked. The funniest and most shit slinging threads and posts happened and then the next morning retractions. Hilarious.


----------



## brettprevans (28/4/13)

Eumundibrewery said:


> Comments on Eumundi Brewery - winery [ forum march 27 ] need some explanation.
> AHB Forum members know obtaining a Micro brewery Licence is a long, expensive exercise with 3 tiers of Government & Public Impact Studies.. We have had beer & wine sales Licences for 15 years but our Brewery Licences , granted in 2009, then needed DA from local Council ; this took 3 YEARS . The Company could not trade from 2009 till 2013, no cash flow & almost went out of business.
> 
> We tell this to all our customers, including Screwie, to explain the rundown gardens etc & the need to use an external contract brewer.
> ...


dude why put it here and not on the retail thread? Ok the off topic thread is hugely read but you should get ur message/info out in a dedicated thread. Kudos and keeping up the challange and finally suceeding.


----------



## jlm (28/4/13)

I really don't have a problem with Kooi's 6pack holders. The only times I've tested their structural integrity has involved getting them from the bottle shop to the car......then from the car to the fridge. They've passed muster each time. I noticed the Otway's beers are wrapped/straddled in those things too now.
Also....Waiting for internet schiesse throwing to erupt from a few posts above. If I know the internet.....It does not allow you to defend your business, even if it may be posted in the wrong spot.


----------



## bum (28/4/13)

_Especially_ if it was posted in the wrong spot.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/4/13)

Eumundibrewery said:


> Comments on Eumundi Brewery - winery [ forum march 27 ] need some explanation.
> AHB Forum members know obtaining a Micro brewery Licence is a long, expensive exercise with 3 tiers of Government & Public Impact Studies.. We have had beer & wine sales Licences for 15 years but our Brewery Licences , granted in 2009, then needed DA from local Council ; this took 3 YEARS . The Company could not trade from 2009 till 2013, no cash flow & almost went out of business.
> 
> We tell this to all our customers, including Screwie, to explain the rundown gardens etc & the need to use an external contract brewer.
> ...





citymorgue2 said:


> dude why put it here and not on the retail thread? Ok the off topic thread is hugely read but you should get ur message/info out in a dedicated thread. Kudos and keeping up the challange and finally suceeding.


Here is the corresponding thread, for those playing at home http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/63417-eumundi-lager-back-again/


----------



## jlm (28/4/13)

I concur (to Bums post). Getting one's grammar down all proper is important too. I think for the most part he's done a'rite there.

And for a final edit thanks to Snorkel....That thread really didn't seem like it warranted an online defence, I'd certainly give the place a go if I was still up there based on what I read. Beer was allright, Bribie still has a hard on for ol' timey QLD lagers and flavourless rocket fuel...Run of the mill stuff. 

But getting to serious business, I'm taking my dog to the vet tomorrow for an endoscopy. She hasn't been well and has cheated death a lot in the last 6 months. If I'm posting shit all up on AHB's shit tomorrow (and it may be hard to tell, 'cause I'm such a prolific poster) its because I'm very drunk on single malt, having made the decision not to have her wake up. Fingers crossed for the old girl.


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/4/13)

Hope everything turns out for the best jlm, fingers crossed your celebrating with a single malt tomorrow night and her in recovery.


----------



## bum (28/4/13)

Good luck with your old girl, jlm.


----------



## punkin (29/4/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71972-award-winning-3-vessel-gravity-all-grain-brew-rig-ingredients-for-1s/?p=1025668


I love the evolution of this thread where the guy really thinks manticle wants the lighter in one post and then gets it by the next one.

Classic aussies laughing at themselves. Aside from the Japanese i reckon we are the best in the world at poking fun of ourselves.


----------



## bum (1/5/13)

There's a few software threads at the moment that make me wonder how people managed before the software existed.

Am I the only person who uses software to design recipes, puts some notes on a piece of paper then never looks at the file again?


----------



## tavas (1/5/13)

Yes


----------



## bum (1/5/13)

So I DO need a bunch of timers to make good beer then?

I never knew. I just thought I was crap at it all this time.


----------



## Cocko (1/5/13)

You are pretty bad at timing mate...


.. just sayin.


----------



## bum (1/5/13)

It's all fun and games and then Cocko has to take things too far, crosses the line and feelings get hurt.


----------



## Cocko (1/5/13)

Sorry mate,

Here have a timer?


----------



## bum (1/5/13)

Just the one? I need more, apparently.


----------



## Cocko (1/5/13)

Use it wisely....


Or get an iPhone, great timer on there, also the Galaxy can do it.


----------



## bum (1/5/13)

How do they fare on the 3m drop test? 'Cos that's something I do with my phone.


----------



## Dave70 (2/5/13)

bum said:


> There's a few software threads at the moment that make me wonder how people managed before the software existed.
> 
> Am I the only person who uses software to design recipes, puts some notes on a piece of paper then never looks at the file again?


Don't feel alone fella, pretty much what I do. But I go a step further by printing out the recipe and brew day schedule. Then I use the stopwatch app on my phone for the big day. or if my batteries running low, I pull the clock off the garage wall and set both the hands to 12 for simplicity. 

I rocked up to Absolute HB one day to discover I had picked up a news letter from the young blokes day care rather than my recipe for a Saison off the kitchen counter. 

After I told him what kind of beer I was chasing, Pat was able to calculate what I needed by simply using a pen and piece of paper. IBU's, OG,FG', the lot! He didn't even need a calculator!!
Do you think it was a trick, or can people actually do that??


----------



## GuyQLD (2/5/13)

Considering the formulas are all in how to brew and contain nothing harder then multiplying with decimals I would have thought anyone who did grade 5 maths would be able to do it. Assuming you remember the formula that is.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/5/13)

bum said:


> So I DO need a bunch of timers to make good beer then?
> 
> I never knew. I just thought I was crap at it all this time.


It's called a watch, son. Y'wear it on yer wrist.


----------



## bum (2/5/13)

I know, right? "Okay, I'll add the next lot of hops at 10:15 then."


----------



## WarmBeer (2/5/13)

Smartphone does have the advantage of being able to surf /r/gonewild whilst waiting, though.


----------



## Dave70 (2/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Smartphone does have the advantage of being able to surf /r/gonewild whilst waiting, though.


Yeah, some of that stuff is pretty cool.

But I know I'll just end up back on Red Tube if it's a long boil.


----------



## Camo6 (2/5/13)

^ I reckon I just watched that for three whole minutes ( which is longer than I've ever watched redtube h34r: )


----------



## rotten (2/5/13)

Camo6 said:


> ^ I reckon I just watched that for three whole minutes ( which is longer than I've ever watched redtube h34r: )


Youre not watching the right tits, sorry bits then.

Or you like boys on bikes which is fine too.......


----------



## Camo6 (2/5/13)

Ya caught me out ya bastard :lol:


----------



## Dave70 (3/5/13)

Really, _really _NSFW. 
Or the culturally sensitive. 


http://youtu.be/grh0tlJtViw


----------



## WarmBeer (3/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> Really, _really _NSFW.
> Or the culturally sensitive.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/grh0tlJtViw


So want to click the "Like This" button, but would feel so dirty for doing so.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/5/13)

I did it for you, its gold.


----------



## bum (3/5/13)

Anyone got any tips on how one might ask someone from _somewhere else_ to stop contributing insensible nonsense to a group project without looking like a complete racist?

I'm asking for a friend.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/5/13)

**** off we're full?


----------



## bum (3/5/13)

So I should just wear the t-shirt then?

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## bum (3/5/13)

Er, I mean "I should just lend my friend my "**** off, we're full" t-shirt then?"


----------



## Lecterfan (3/5/13)

We have plenty of un- and under-employed people in Ballarat that you could employ to deliver the message. I'm sure many of them would do it for the cost of a decent foil tray of cheese, chips, and gravy once you explained the nature of the project...


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/5/13)

So, does anyone know a good DVD ripping program?



On another topic, I wasn't too fussed with the extra ads when my browser wasn't up to date and they weren't visible. Now that they're actually loading up they're annoying.


----------



## mwd (4/5/13)

DVDfab is pretty easy to use and also rips Blue Rays etc. http://www.dvdfabb.com/

Other freeware DVD rippers. http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-dvd-ripper.htm


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/5/13)

Cheers


----------



## bum (5/5/13)

bum said:


> Anyone got any tips on how one might ask someone from _somewhere else_ to stop contributing insensible nonsense to a group project without looking like a complete racist?
> 
> I'm asking for a friend.


This guy needs to stop emailing me when I am drunk. He's harshing my buzz hardcore.


----------



## punkin (5/5/13)

I'm watching an excellent Japanese Game Show on SBS right now called G * Wars.

I love the way these guys poke fun at each other, been laughing my arse off.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> DVDfab is pretty easy to use and also rips Blue Rays etc. http://www.dvdfabb.com/
> 
> Other freeware DVD rippers. http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-dvd-ripper.htm


+1 DVDfab


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/5/13)

I found this quote from this page about carbon to be somewhat amusing, mainly because it just seemed to be an odd piece of opinion in an article about the science of carbon



> Yeast contains the enzyme zymase to accomplish this creditable task. Unlike methyl alcohol, ethyl alcohol is a good drink that is the source of much government revenue and a boon to the human race. Beer is an exceptionally healthy beverage that we should consume more of.


----------



## citizensnips (6/5/13)

contrary to popular belief this apple juice bottle is filled with beer. My question to you is can they handle carbonation pressure like PET bottles or is it gonna go bang?


----------



## jlm (6/5/13)

My guess is that the seal on the cap won't hold pressure but if it does go bang please report back with photos.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/5/13)

Maybe NSFW.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-4vSEXvLsx0


----------



## Bribie G (6/5/13)

I was wondering where all the good beats had gone, but obviously there are still a few left in the Northern Suburbs of Perth.






And I bet George sears you good, better get some balm in stock.


----------



## brettprevans (7/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> I was wondering where all the good beats had gone, but obviously there are still a few left in the Northern Suburbs of Perth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats out near where I used to live about 18yrs ago.


----------



## brettprevans (7/5/13)

Had my galaxy s3 for 4 months. One of the kids dropped it and smashed the sceen. Aftermarket screen is $230!! Fkn robbery. Whats qorse if looking at recontracting and the price diff between a s3 and s4 is hugger all. The s3 should be dirt cheap mm ow. Fkn robbery Itells ya.


----------



## pk.sax (7/5/13)

I've found that they fail at the cap. The extra juicy 2.4l bottle is great, strong caps. Others, not so much.


----------



## brettprevans (7/5/13)

Back on topic in the offtopic thread

Ive found the aldi bottles hold well. Cordil bottles are crap. Useless.


----------



## petesbrew (7/5/13)

Okay I haven't looked in the bookshops yet, but does anyone know if you can still get those little "carspotters" books? The ones that show all the cars that are available at that time?
I had a couple when I was a kid, but they've since gone awol. A real pity, as one was a 1967 issue.
My 4yo son is obsessed with cars, soaking in info like a sponge - He's picking them by badges now, "Daddy what kind of BMW is that?", or "Daddy what kind of mitsubishi was that? It was little, it was green and it had a wing to help it stick to the road".


----------



## Lecterfan (8/5/13)

One thing I'm finding now I'm entirely doing kegging is that fittings aint fittings.

Some of the ones you pay reasonable money for are just flimsy bits of plastic shit and they behave as such...******* beer leaking out of the disconnects, other ones sucking air in when pouring.

I wouldn't mind so much if the leaking disconnect was a $4 special, but I paid a lot of money from a reputable online retailer for a flimsy piece of shit, whereas for only a couple of dollars more I got a brilliant cornelius brand disconnect from Gryphon. Looks like I'll be sending a bit more business West. No affiliation etc.


----------



## bum (8/5/13)

Do any of you guys know if boiling hops with malt is a good idea? Might it improve a beer?

This board, man...


----------



## Cocko (10/5/13)

http://textastrophe.com/


The tanning bed one had me in tears... http://textastrophe.com/post/49189269018/the-tanning-bed

Gold.

Real or not.


----------



## Mardoo (10/5/13)

Cocko said:


> http://textastrophe.com/
> 
> 
> The tanning bed one had me in tears... http://textastrophe.com/post/49189269018/the-tanning-bed
> ...


Man I have got to stay off this forum when I can't sleep!

http://textastrophe.com/post/36287196356/the-pet-sitter


----------



## browndog (10/5/13)

I reckon the seal on the lid will give before the bottle bursts. Dodgy as.


----------



## Dave70 (10/5/13)

I'd just like to comment that I find the current gallery images far more agreeable than previous ones that showed that kid who looked like he was dragged from bed or drunk sluts giving blowjobs to stubbie bottles.


----------



## bum (10/5/13)

I like this view even better.


----------



## Dave70 (10/5/13)

But why? 
Those pictures convey a story, in this case, of not quite clear bottles of cider, boxes of PET bottles and hydrometers sitting around 1.030. 
And isn't that what AHB is all about?


----------



## TasChris (10/5/13)

Just got connected to NBN by satellite.

I have gone from 1000kb/sec to 6000kb/sec.

Can now look at 6 times as much porn per hour than previously.

I can also upload 4 time as much porn per hour...less likely to happen


----------



## Dave70 (10/5/13)

TasChris said:


> Just got connected to NBN by satellite.


I thought the NBN mean't a physical optic fibre connection?
If it's just a signal bounced off a spaceship, whats the ******* point?

Or have I got it arse backwards?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/5/13)

Places which are too remote to get fibre get satellite instead.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/5/13)

Apparently they are doing the cable work past our place in a few weeks. I then have to contact my provider to tell them to hook me up. Does this sound right?


----------



## dougsbrew (10/5/13)

arhh, laying cable work out the front of your place... not going there, hooke me up, nup not going there either, wireless being the future, fukk no, australians wanted massive amounts of cash spent on a cable right?


----------



## Dave70 (10/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Places which are too remote to get fibre get satellite instead.


I still dont get it.

Sounds like Tesla's teleforce beam or something.


----------



## goomboogo (10/5/13)

I've had a few drinks tonight. Just not as many as dougsbrew.


----------



## dougsbrew (10/5/13)

goomboogo said:


> I've had a few drinks tonight. Just not as many as dougsbrew.


What gave it away??


----------



## bum (10/5/13)

I don't even brew ciders anymore but the quality of advice in most of the cider threads these days is doing my head in.

I know there's guys here who take their cider seriously. You need to lift you game and put a boot up these morons.


----------



## jlm (10/5/13)

From what I can tell from the (thank some deity) small amount of work I've done on the NBN there'll probably be one set of contractors running the fibre down the street, then another bunch going from pole to premise. 

Nothing quite like having some toothless crone asking you what that noise, what're you doing and why'd you wake her up (in the afternoon) when taking the ol' hammer drill to the outside of her unit. 

Or wiring 50 odd outlets in a nursing home where the average occupant wouldn't have an idea what a computer was to start out with. Getting those fibres into the dementia wing was some real satisfying work.

Luckily those dark days 4 months ago are long behind me me and I now spend my time working on an island in the middle of the Bass Strait (its actually really awesome) and getting paid to brew beer.


----------



## bum (10/5/13)

You ready to say where yet?


----------



## jlm (10/5/13)

Yeah. 7 Sheds. Ducks for cover......


----------



## bum (10/5/13)

I haven't actually had any of theirs (yours) yet, myself.

I have read enough to see why you're ducking though.

Will grab some when I see it. What's your favourite?


----------



## jlm (10/5/13)

Any of our dark beers, read into that what you will may, but the Willie Warmer (strong dark ale spiced with cinnamon and aniseed) is my pick. The new batch of Elephant's Trunk (basically a Dubbel) is coming along really, really well. New yeast and a sensible fermentation regime. Had one at lunch today.

Don't know if you'll find any on the mainland though.....I think there's some stock going over for the AIBA but I don't know what.


----------



## bum (10/5/13)

We were over in Launceston late last year and SWMBO loved it so we'll probably be over again soonish (as uni allows).

I liked it there too but that is entirely irrelevant.


----------



## jlm (10/5/13)

Its a nice little spot......Though I'm starting to develop a soft spot for Flinders Island now......There's **** all chance of a move there happening though, getting the missus here from the mainland took long enough.


----------



## Florian (10/5/13)

Guess what happened to me today!


----------



## Lecterfan (10/5/13)

Righto, early July meetup in Devonport...calling all brewers!


----------



## Airgead (10/5/13)

bum said:


> I don't even brew ciders anymore but the quality of advice in most of the cider threads these days is doing my head in.
> 
> I know there's guys here who take their cider seriously. You need to lift you game and put a boot up these morons.


Yeah.. round about the 400th post asking for advice on their aldi juice and bread yeast prison brew I stopped giving a shit.


----------



## TasChris (10/5/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Righto, early July meetup in Devonport...calling all brewers!


I'll be there for sure


----------



## TasChris (10/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> I still dont get it.
> 
> Sounds like Tesla's teleforce beam or something.


I don't know the hows or whys, but its way fasterer


----------



## TasChris (10/5/13)

Florian said:


> Guess what happened to me today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelvic floor gave way??


----------



## jlm (10/5/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Righto, early July meetup in Devonport...calling all brewers!


I'll be there if I'm not on Flinders....

Wait......Its early June I gotta spend a fair bit of time there........Whats the occasion?


----------



## dougsbrew (10/5/13)

Florian said:


> Guess what happened to me today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the kids wheel barrow crashed into your cube of wort cracking the top open? my boy destroyed one of my cubes the other day, no wort in it thankfully.


----------



## TasChris (10/5/13)

Watching favorite movie of all time, The Usual Sustects and drinking saison after long week...Doesn't get much better


----------



## bum (10/5/13)

Airgead said:


> Yeah.. round about the 400th post asking for advice on their aldi juice and bread yeast prison brew I stopped giving a shit.


I get the prison hooch thing. I do see the Aldi juice thing more like a kit beer equivalent though - it can be good if you show it some love.

Not everyone can source the right apples. Not everyone can be bothered with the close-enough apples. I think a "good enough" cider can be made with shop juice.

Just not in one's dishwasher.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/5/13)

Come on then you lazy Taswegian fuckers. Let's make a date. Friday 5th July or Saturday 6th July perhaps. Meet at Devonport (or somewhere close), everyone bring a bottle or two of your finest to swap.

I'll post mine to Taschris and he can meet me at the airport with mine and we'll meet all you fuckers somewhere for a swap, a handshake and maybe some beers in a local.

Shit like this doesn't happen unless we make it happen...my best mate/furry companion just passed so I am freed up to do this shit. I have a lot of work at Uni the weeks either side of this, but why not?!?!

Surely there must be a pub we could meet in the carpark, do the swap and then go in for a beer...ors urely someone must live within coo-ee and we can meet there and get on it and unroll the swags or something?


----------



## jlm (10/5/13)

Well I'm about a bit under an hour east of Devonport and would open the doors. I'll let swags be unrolled but the getting it can only happen on a case by case evaluation.

I'll put something up on the Tas brewing thread come morning and get some interest happening......my place or elsewhere.

Commiserations on the loss of your furry friend. Had to put my best mate down on Tuesday night. ******* rough. I made the the most tear jerking scene from whatever movie you'd care to name look like Goebbels throwing down some hate speech at a Nuremberg rally.

Edit: Oh wait.....you said get on it......that makes more sense.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/5/13)

Florian said:


> Guess what happened to me today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were carrying your cube through the house whilst taking a piss in the kitchen wheelbarrow when all of a sudden you slid on some colourful rods on the floor thus spilling your cup of beer in an effort to prevent the kitchen wheelbarrow from spilling urine everywhere?


----------



## Dave70 (10/5/13)

bum said:


> I don't even brew ciders anymore but the quality of advice in most of the cider threads these days is doing my head in.
> 
> I know there's guys here who take their cider seriously. You need to lift you game and put a boot up these morons.


How could you ever get sick of seeing ' First cider ' - for the 500th time.


----------



## Airgead (10/5/13)

bum said:


> I get the prison hooch thing. I do see the Aldi juice thing more like a kit beer equivalent though - it can be good if you show it some love.
> 
> Not everyone can source the right apples. Not everyone can be bothered with the close-enough apples. I think a "good enough" cider can be made with shop juice.
> 
> Just not in one's dishwasher.


Yeah. It is the K&K of the cider world and yes, if you show it some love it can work. There's just something about cider that brings out the ghetto in people. Folks who will agonize for hours about whether to ferment their beer at 18 or 18.5 will chuck a bunch of reconstituted juice in whatever they have available, throw in some random yeast then wonder why it tastes a bit crap. Then complain that one is a cider snob for suggesting that it may need a little more love than it has been given.

Rant over. I blame the umpteen pale ale's I just drank for my bad mood.


----------



## bum (10/5/13)

Many feels directed Lecterfan and jlm's way. So sorry, guys.

I don't know if I'm broken or something but I generally have more sympathy for someone who loses a pet than someone who loses a grandparent or whatevs. I've got two grandmothers who have recently been moved into high care homes so I know that shit is close for me and I still feel them same (and one of them has been nothing but awesome for as long as I have been sentient).

I still occasionally dream about the cat I had to get put down (in 1992!!!) and they are always the best dreams. Double-**** getting another dog yet (my last one died over decade ago).

Drunken emo is best emo.



Airgead said:


> There's just something about cider that brings out the ghetto in people. Folks who will agonize for hours about whether to ferment their beer at 18 or 18.5 will chuck a bunch of reconstituted juice in whatever they have available, throw in some random yeast then wonder why it tastes a bit crap. Then complain that one is a cider snob for suggesting that it may need a little more love than it has been given.


This is all correct.

I just want people to make better shit.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/5/13)

Yea, Wednesday was a total ******* abysmal, shithouse, dark, fucked, and bloody sad day for me. Still, the old girl had lived a hell of a spoiled life for a 56kg American Bulldog haha...

Yea JLM, fire it up - I haven't yet spoken to Taschris about my immanent arrival, but I've been threatening him with it for a few years now, so about time I called his bluff... see if there is any interest for roughly that time/date and we'll see how we go!



edit: Bum, seen the Arthouse book (as in the book about the Arthouse) 'Home is where the Arty Is' yet?


----------



## WarmBeer (10/5/13)

bum said:


> I just want people to make better shit.


Just got back from the Taphouse.

Many a pint of Mountain Goat FX Stout.

Tomorrow, better shit, I shall be making.


----------



## bum (10/5/13)

Lecterfan said:


> edit: Bum, seen the Arthouse book (as in the book about the Arthouse) 'Home is where the Arty Is' yet?


I didn't even know this was a thing. Assuming it has a lot of pictures (there's no reason to print it if it doesn't) then I want it pretty bad.

I miss that ceiling-pillow-thing and amazing-mural-everywhere pretty hard.

Aside: I've been to The Tote a couple times recently and the only difference is in the crowd. Good news, I guess. The crowd needs to change periodically (even if those new guys are hipster dickwits).


----------



## Lecterfan (10/5/13)

http://thearthousebook.bigcartel.com/

I've still not been to the reverence...hoping to get there before the end of the year with the new ensemble, I've been told it is also a great venue...trying to keep the spirit alive.


----------



## bum (10/5/13)

Footscray is the wrong side of town for me so I haven't been either but they seem to be doing good stuff.


----------



## GuyQLD (11/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Tomorrow, better shit, I shall be making.


The after grog bog?


----------



## Florian (11/5/13)

bradsbrew said:


> You were carrying your cube through the house whilst taking a piss in the kitchen wheelbarrow when all of a sudden you slid on some colourful rods on the floor thus spilling your cup of beer in an effort to prevent the kitchen wheelbarrow from spilling urine everywhere?


Not sure where you got the colourful rods from? Stick to the facts, please.

Had five cubes full of wort from last brew day, one of them cracked the handle when i attempted to carry it while still hot. Taped it up, all good.

Was cleaning up the backyard yesterday and thought it was time to transfer those cubes into the garage. Obviously I didn't want to carry the one with the cracked handle, so looked out for something on wheels to push it on. Thought I was really smart when I found that old rusty kids wheel barrow, placed the cube on it, started pushing, and of course that stupid thing was so instable that the cube just tumbled onto the floor, the corner it fell on must have been so brittle that it just broke off.

Put some glad wrap and tape over it and it's now sitting in the garage.
Just gotta decide what to do with it, leave, pitch or reboil and pitch. It's an AIPA base with just a bittering addition, means pitching also involves an Argonaise boil, which makes it a bit of a painful task that I just couldn't be bothered doing this weekend.

Wait and see I guess, if it starts behaving funny I might not have a choice. Just thinking about it, I probably should at least stick it in a fridge at near freezing.


----------



## brettprevans (11/5/13)

Both parties have pickrd a shithouse solution for a NBN. But labours its just retarded. Not as bad as their carbon scheme policy which they made up themselves ans ignored to 2 reccomebded solutions which qould have worked. 

I mean **** sake google in the usa is offering 1GB/s downloaf for $60 a month to certain areas. They arent eveb an isp for christ sake and our govt thinks up this steaming pile of shit.


----------



## bum (11/5/13)

You're showing your bias here, CM2. You've just implied that the Coalition's NBN plan is better than Labor's.

That's ricockulous.


----------



## brettprevans (11/5/13)

bum said:


> I don't even brew ciders anymore but the quality of advice in most of the cider threads these days is doing my head in.
> 
> I know there's guys here who take their cider seriously. You need to lift you game and put a boot up these morons.


the fkrs dont listen or read when u give them advuce. Airghead and I have provided heaps of info on psosts. If the fkrs actually read simething rathet than beleive they are the first person ever to brew a cider or ask a basic question then wed all be better off. 

I still cant get over how many people are trying to brew without having reaf a single fkn line of info on brewing. Its like rocking up to a car dealership and trying to drive without ever have driven a car or knowibg any th ing about it. I mean fk me if I went to any forum and just said 'first soonge cake' so how do I work this oven thing and give me a recipe the ladies would fkn string me up alive. 

Lazy dumb fkrs. Its all I can thibk of to explain it.


----------



## WarmBeer (11/5/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> I went to any forum and just said 'first soonge cake' ...


They'd probably berate you for your bad spelling skills and fat fingers.


----------



## bum (11/5/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> the fkrs dont listen or read when u give them advuce. Airghead and I have provided heaps of info on psosts. If the fkrs actually read simething rathet than beleive they are the first person ever to brew a cider or ask a basic question then wed all be better off.
> 
> I still cant get over how many people are trying to brew without having reaf a single fkn line of info on brewing. Its like rocking up to a car dealership and trying to drive without ever have driven a car or knowibg any th ing about it. I mean fk me if I went to any forum and just said 'first soonge cake' so how do I work this oven thing and give me a recipe the ladies would fkn string me up alive.
> 
> Lazy dumb fkrs. Its all I can thibk of to explain it.


It goes beyond this, IMO. They get told (erm, shown in pictures) that you don't need to know anything to make beer then everyone says "Hey, look at this awesome thing that shows you don't need to know anything" and then no-one explains why that thread is shit. People who should fucken know better even recommend it. That thread has slowly hacked away at any technical exploration that existed on this board.


----------



## brettprevans (11/5/13)

bum said:


> You're showing your bias here, CM2. You've just implied that the Coalition's NBN plan is better than Labor's.
> 
> That's ricockulous.


nah coalitions proposal is crap also. I thought I implied that. Using copper is just silly. Reliable but old tech. Silly. Nfi why turnbull put his name anywhere near it. Hes more sensible tham that


----------



## brettprevans (11/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> They'd probably berate you for your bad spelling skills and fat fingers.


lol. I almoat made a ref to that but knew someone would do it for me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/5/13)

Originally his brief from tony was to "destroy the NBN" - so he's probably done as much arm twisting as he can to the man who took his job to get it to this point. I'm sure he cringes every time he defends it.


----------



## pk.sax (11/5/13)

Anybody noticed eBay purchased gumtree


----------



## jyo (11/5/13)

Yeah, big sorry to Lecter and jlm.

It's been over a year since I put down my old boy and I still see him out of the corner of my eye when I'm outside playing with the kids or whatever.

I still find myself scraping scraps after dinner onto a separate plate for the old bugger, then remember!

Tough times, fellas.


----------



## Airgead (11/5/13)

bum said:


> This is all correct.
> 
> I just want people to make better shit.


Here you go bum - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72201-how-to-get-started-in-cider-the-definitiveish-guide-to-beginners-cidermaking/


----------



## bradsbrew (11/5/13)

Went into LHBS today to get my gas bottle I dropped off on Thursday, guy behind the counter says it's not here. I ask well where is it? Dunno, the boss isn't in yet and I wasn't here yesterday. I was pretty pissed off at this stage and say well what happened to the next day refill policy I was promised when I bought the bloody thing off you. He repeats I dunno I wasn't here yesterday, its not my fault the boss is late. He says if you can wait I will give her a call, I reply, no I have to go I am in a hurry to go somewhere. With that I walked out.
Get a phone call about 45 minutes later from the owner telling me my bottle is in the shop ready to be picked up and proceeds to give me a spray for being rude to her staff. I am at this stage absolutely fuming. She then tells me she is sick of "dickheads" constantly coming in her store and having a go at staff "because they want it now and can't get it". This is followed by me laughing and told her that's what shop fronts are for. If I didn't want it now I would order online.
The conversation carried on for a bit, I mentioned how the hops should not be stored on the shelves. She then tells me that they aren't refrigerated when they are being transported in the van to her shop, so why do they need to go in there now. I also mentioned that the hop shelfs are near the window in packages that let light hit them, no problem with that either.

So there we have it don't go to this LHBS if you want to get it now, that's just plain rudeness. Also don't bother with keeping your hops stored in the fridge/freezer.


----------



## jlm (11/5/13)

Thanks for the condolences everyone.


jyo said:


> Yeah, big sorry to Lecter and jlm.
> 
> It's been over a year since I put down my old boy and I still see him out of the corner of my eye when I'm outside playing with the kids or whatever.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean. My old bull terrier Chopper (the unfortunate name SHE came with) was deaf from birth which is why I took her long ago. She had few prospects if I didn't. She really was a true prick of a dog.......given the opportunity she'd try to kill anything she could get a hold of, which always confounded people when they gave me the "Don't worry about my dog" thing when letting theirs free range on the streets and I'd reply "Well worry about mine", who was always harnessed and leashed.
Anyway, after 12 years of constantly remembering to keep doors shut......religiously exercise dog morning and evening.......upon hearing a neighbor's dog yelp and quickly going to find mine and make sure she wasn't the cause......I've realised how much effort I put into that dog now she's gone. 
I can just wake up and go to work. I can just come home and do.......well nothing. My routine is fucked. That dog was the only constant from when I was a drunk, druggy **** up when I got her, up until where I've got myself today.
Point being....Old dog habits do indeed die hard.


----------



## bum (11/5/13)

Airgead said:


> Here you go bum - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72201-how-to-get-started-in-cider-the-definitiveish-guide-to-beginners-cidermaking/


tl:dr

Just kidding. Nice one. I hope people read it.


----------



## Bribie G (11/5/13)

Ad Watch

So McDonalds scoured the continent for people with the surname "Chicken"

And they are all in New Zealand

since when was New Zealand part of or attached to a continent?

-------------

Carsales.com.au



Like it's unreliable and falling apart and guzzling petrol as the ad suggests.

Good home goal, in other words go to Carsales and buy a gas guzzing wreck.

Are these people fucktards or what.


----------



## pk.sax (12/5/13)

(Chuckle) ^

I ordered the earth's children series books yesterday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bum (12/5/13)

http://rcmap.hatnote.com/#en

Way more interesting than I thought it would be.


----------



## punkin (12/5/13)

I put a comment in the Craft beer tv thread, but what's peoples opinion of two blokes drinking out of the same glasses.

Sorta turned my stomach this morning, just doesn't look right. :icon_vomit:


----------



## WarmBeer (12/5/13)

punkin said:


> I put a comment in the Craft beer tv thread, but what's peoples opinion of two blokes drinking out of the same glasses.
> 
> Sorta turned my stomach this morning, just doesn't look right. :icon_vomit:


Yet, it's quite alright when you see video of two guys "sharing" a woman like a pig on a spit?


----------



## seamad (12/5/13)

jlm said:


> Thanks for the condolences everyone.
> I know exactly what you mean. My old bull terrier Chopper (the unfortunate name SHE came with) was deaf from birth which is why I took her long ago. She had few prospects if I didn't. She really was a true prick of a dog.......given the opportunity she'd try to kill anything she could get a hold of, which always confounded people when they gave me the "Don't worry about my dog" thing when letting theirs free range on the streets and I'd reply "Well worry about mine", who was always harnessed and leashed.
> Anyway, after 12 years of constantly remembering to keep doors shut......religiously exercise dog morning and evening.......upon hearing a neighbor's dog yelp and quickly going to find mine and make sure she wasn't the cause......I've realised how much effort I put into that dog now she's gone.
> I can just wake up and go to work. I can just come home and do.......well nothing. My routine is fucked. That dog was the only constant from when I was a drunk, druggy **** up when I got her, up until where I've got myself today.
> Point being....Old dog habits do indeed die hard.


My old girl went @3 years ago, still miss her ( bullterrier too). Would have another in a flash except we plan on alot of travel soon.
Couple from down the road turned up one day and demanded I pay Vet bill (over a grand) as my dog had apparently attacked their little fluffy thing. I asked how that was possible as my Dogs never got out ( 6 foot paling fence @ whole property ) They suggested that their dog could probably wiggle under my fence. Politely pointed out to them that keeping their dog in their yard was infact a council requirement, and if followed fluffy would be fine. They threatened legal action but never heard about it again.
I've had several bullies and only that one was a fighter. The others had a certain superior aloofness, other dogs would growl at them and they'd just look at them with a **** you look and completely ignore them ( unless bitten of course).


----------



## manticle (12/5/13)

punkin said:


> I put a comment in the Craft beer tv thread, but what's peoples opinion of two blokes drinking out of the same glasses.
> 
> Sorta turned my stomach this morning, just doesn't look right. :icon_vomit:


Doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## goomboogo (12/5/13)

punkin said:


> I put a comment in the Craft beer tv thread, but what's peoples opinion of two blokes drinking out of the same glasses.
> 
> Sorta turned my stomach this morning, just doesn't look right. :icon_vomit:


What's your view on multiple football players drinking from the same water bottle?


----------



## punkin (12/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Yet, it's quite alright when you see video of two guys "sharing" a woman like a pig on a spit?



Not my cup of tea mate, i think it's gross. Not some thing i'd ever watch.

Sharing any drink receptacle whether it's footy players or beer drinkers is not some thing i'd do. I think it's repulsive.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/5/13)

I have to agree with Punkin could not share a glass with anyone apart from my wife. I absolutely crack the shits if anyone touch's my food, cant eat it if anyone touch's it after its been made, even a sandwich.


----------



## Bizier (12/5/13)

bradsbrew said:


> I have to agree with Punkin could not share a glass with anyone apart from my wife. I absolutely crack the shits if anyone touch's my food, cant eat it if anyone touch's it after its been made, even a sandwich.


While I am not that bad, I have had random blokes offer me a taste of their beer when I see them drinking something I haven't and I politely decline.

I am unbothered with glass sharing provided it is someone who's personal hygiene does not irk me. AND not a smoker, the only thing I can smell on a smoker's glass is greasy cigg butt yellowing.

I know anyone could potentially have meningococcal, but I would generally share a glass with a mate or agreeable workmate.

I also generally try to rotate the glass when taking or presenting if I am sharing.


----------



## manticle (12/5/13)

I only care if someone backwashes or has a cold.

Or a cold sore.

Or leprosy.

Or a cleft palate

or chilbains.

Or syphilitic ulcerations.

Or a beard.


----------



## bum (12/5/13)

I'm a bit funny about sharing my drinks, to be honest.

Seen plenty of blokes tongue kissing though and it didn't seem to have any terrible effect on me.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/5/13)

Wow, I find this post on another forum I use (posted in a subforum you have to pay to see) by the admin quite interesting



> Pay the Mods? You have to pay to BE a Mod! It's bad enough with all the database search queries, but Mods get higher PM storage, bigger Avatars, Name Change ability, post closing and deleting as well - it's very heavy on the database!
> 
> There's an annual fee to be a Mod.


Wow, that's impressive. Not only does she get free labour from people willing to monitor content and take action, but they pay for the privilege.


----------



## bum (12/5/13)

That's un-internet.


----------



## manticle (12/5/13)

It'stupidity on behalf of those who agree to do it.


----------



## bum (12/5/13)

Back in my day stupid people hadn't heard of the internet yet.


----------



## jyo (12/5/13)

Not a big fan of sharing glasses unless it's someone I know pretty well.


OT- London in 1927. I really like this- http://vimeo.com/7638752

So laid back.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/13)

Hey look. A goat


----------



## Cocko (12/5/13)

GOAT!


----------



## jyo (13/5/13)

What _are_ goats?


----------



## billygoat (13/5/13)

jyo said:


> Not a big fan of sharing glasses unless it's someone I know pretty well.
> 
> 
> OT- London in 1927. I really like this- http://vimeo.com/7638752
> ...


Great film clip.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/5/13)

"Archbishop of Cologne (1238 - 1261), von Hochstaden wielded great influence in imperial affairs but was a controversial and contentious figure. Ultimately, to generate funds for continuing work on the cathedral, he initiated a tax on hops (thus raising the price of beer), a move that may have influenced the grotesque ornamentation added by stone carvers at the base of his statue"

haha!




EDIT: click the picture to zoom


----------



## Airgead (13/5/13)

jyo said:


> So laid back.


Not sure how laid back it was for the lower orders working 16 hour shifts 6 days a week in the factories that kept the metropolis running...

That was only a year after a general strike against wages being lowered and working hours being increased was brutally broken by the army.


----------



## billygoat (13/5/13)

> What _are_ goats?


These are my goats.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/5/13)

at least two of those goats appear to be chooks mate h34r:


----------



## billygoat (13/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> at least two of those goats appear to be chooks mate h34r:


They are in fancy dress.


----------



## bum (13/5/13)

Queenslanders, hey?


----------



## bradsbrew (13/5/13)

The middle one is easy pickins with its head stuck in the fence n that. h34r:


----------



## jyo (13/5/13)

bradsbrew said:


> The middle one is easy pickins with its head stuck in the fence n that. h34r:


Reported.



Oh, you meant for milking.


----------



## mwd (13/5/13)

Hate to admit it but I like The Voice I reckon Delta Goodrem is one of the world's best looking women.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Hate to admit it but I like The Voice I reckon Delta Goodrem is one of the world's best looking women.


So is Ricky Martin :huh:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/13)

Is she a goat .....?


----------



## bradsbrew (13/5/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Is she a goat .....?


Man I wish I could photoshop.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/13)

I feel your pain


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/13)

I feel your pain


----------



## Cocko (13/5/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Man I wish I could photoshop.



Fap away, you sick pricks.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/5/13)

Nice work Cocko, could you now do Seals face on the one the one with it's head stuck in the fence :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cocko (13/5/13)

:lol:


----------



## brentice (13/5/13)

I made my third all grain batch of beer the other day. I used a 3 vessel ghetto system with no pumps and no heating elements and my beer turned out awesome. TRUE STORY


----------



## bum (13/5/13)

Is that even possible?!?!


----------



## citizensnips (13/5/13)




----------



## sponge (14/5/13)

:lol:

That has made my day.


----------



## pk.sax (14/5/13)

Second day of nothing out of my left eye, this sucks. Bad.

I hate the bogan * that assaulted me. Useless shit, punched me for absolutely no reason other than he felt like calling me names in front of the supermarket and then fled like a girl after hitting me. I hope they get what they deserve. Right now, my orbital socket floor is fractured and bothe the eye and part of the jaw hurts like hell. I can't even vent on fb or the family will hear about it and then they'd all be worried sick. If this ends up in surgery I'd have to.

Does any of the parties planning to sue for our votes have plans to cut the dole or some stricter work for dole so these useless bastards roaming the streets can be taken off them.


----------



## bum (14/5/13)

That wouldn't stop them being worthless heaps of shit, mate. They'd just be worthless heaps of shit with jobs.

So sorry this happened to you, PK. That's really terrible. I hope you pull through okay without the surgery. Is the loss of vision just swelling or something more worrying?


----------



## pk.sax (14/5/13)

Waiting on the call mate. So far eye can see but is shut because of the swelling. It hurts to see in a few directions and the ed report says this and that minor bruising etc. Surgeon called my mate and told him it might need some surgery I'm just waiting to get an appointment and see him for details.
Thankfully work n all are being very helpful, sucks because I only just started there and then this. Thanks for your wishes too, I hope I'm up and out of it before long.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/5/13)

reckon there's any way you can track down the perpetrator?


----------



## Airgead (14/5/13)

That sucks. Hope they find him and throw the book at him. Preferably in the eye.

Cnuts like that couldn't hold down a job anyway.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## manticle (14/5/13)

Not just the physical injury but the trauma of being assaulted can stay with you.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Florian (14/5/13)

That's absolutely terrible, PK. Hope you're healing soon, inside and out.


----------



## Dave70 (14/5/13)

practicalfool said:


> Second day of nothing out of my left eye, this sucks. Bad.
> 
> I hate the bogan * that assaulted me. Useless shit, punched me for absolutely no reason other than he felt like calling me names in front of the supermarket and then fled like a girl after hitting me. I hope they get what they deserve. Right now, my orbital socket floor is fractured and bothe the eye and part of the jaw hurts like hell. I can't even vent on fb or the family will hear about it and then they'd all be worried sick. If this ends up in surgery I'd have to.
> 
> Does any of the parties planning to sue for our votes have plans to cut the dole or some stricter work for dole so these useless bastards roaming the streets can be taken off them.



At least_ try_ not to worry to much. I got belted in the eye - though not to your extent - a few years back sparing. Didn't appear to bad apart from the bruising but still took a week to come good and loose the blurriness.

Not long after that, got bowled over by a bout of shingles that had the left side of my face looking all phantom of the opera. Slammed my eye shut like a phone book for a solid week and even after I pryed it open it was like looking through a vasoline coated lens for over a month after. That was scary. That shit can blind you for good, amongst other nastiness. 

My point is that eyes appear to be pretty good at straitening themselves out given time.


If I were you, I'd be checking if there's any CCTV that may have caught the incident. From memory, the ACT has them up the wazoo. 
Wont change anything even if they catch him, but maby he'll resist arrest and the coppers will taze and pepper spray the **** out of him.


----------



## jyo (14/5/13)

Man, that sucks, PF. Hope they find the ******* coward.


----------



## petesbrew (14/5/13)

That sucks PF. Was there any CCTV footage?
Hope they catch the stupid prick.


----------



## bum (14/5/13)

Airgead said:


> Here you go bum - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72201-how-to-get-started-in-cider-the-definitiveish-guide-to-beginners-cidermaking/


I like your guide but that thread is turning quite hilarious.

I especially like the guys who are congratulating you on a good post then immediately go on to recommend the exact shit I assume you're trying to combat.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/13)

I was the victim of a vicious assault . Broken right arm in 2 places. fractured skull and eye socket and 50 staples and 30 stitches . They caught 1 off them and he has been on remand now for 9months awaiting sentencing. Its a sit road to go down


----------



## pk.sax (15/5/13)

Well, yes, the stupid pricks made a run for it and people chased after. Got their plates and reported to the police. I'm hoping they are stinking up a cell and giving each other black eyes right now. Westfield got the CCTV too and handed it over to the cops. I'm shocked they did this in a shopping centre. In a deserted alleyway, yea, I'd get it, going in alone at a bad hour would be asking for trouble from the derelict fauna. But right in front of woollies inside a shopping centre! Less than a brain screwed on between them.

I will admit that ignoring their jibes and carrying on would've saved me the black eye and broken bones. But really wtf. Well, maybe just a sign of what things can be. We're only so civilised down here. I'd always told myself that racism (or any other discrimination for that matter) is mostly about bad understanding. Of course, the dark underbelly of stupid brainless was never on my mind. Mind ya, this could happen anywhere with the wrong kind of stupid and big thug. Still doesn't make me feel much better. The people that came to help sure did 

btw, no Liam, lol. My dear sis asked me what I'd do if the pricks didn't get punished right and promptly asked me to see a shrink based on what I said.


----------



## Airgead (15/5/13)

bum said:


> I like your guide but that thread is turning quite hilarious.
> 
> I especially like the guys who are congratulating you on a good post then immediately go on to recommend the exact shit I assume you're trying to combat.


At least no one has suggested bread yeast yet.


----------



## .DJ. (15/5/13)

why would i want to meet 40+ singles in my area? Have you been to my area?

Really loving these new ads... -_-


----------



## mwd (15/5/13)

To see Angelena Jolie in all her glory you need to see the movie Taking Lives. Must be extremely brave to go through surgery or extremely disallusioned. Not really sure what to make of it all the joys of Hollywood.


----------



## Airgead (15/5/13)

.DJ. said:


> why would i want to meet 40+ singles in my area? Have you been to my area?
> 
> Really loving these new ads... -_-


You say that.. but google knows what you really want.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/13)

Google knows all

.. Abraham Lincoln - 1847


----------



## seamad (15/5/13)

.DJ. said:


> why would i want to meet 40+ singles in my area? Have you been to my area?
> 
> Really loving these new ads... -_-


i must live in a better area,been getting ads for 20-30+ singles, or google knows i'm a deviant.


----------



## Dave70 (16/5/13)

.DJ. said:


> why would i want to meet 40+ singles in my area?


40+
Do you meet them all at once?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/5/13)

PF - sorry to hear about what happened to you. Hope you recover quickly and without any lasting issues. Don’t hold your breath waiting for the legal system to give the pricks what they deserve.



My son was assaulted a few years back. He was king hit from behind by one prick and hit his head in the gutter when he went down. Another prick kicked him in the head while he was out cold in the gutter.


He has made a miraculous recovery and is doing well today. But it took 6 brain surgeries, the removal of part of his frontal lobe, a week in a coma, a month in intensive care, 3 months in a rehab hospital and about 2 years of therapy and support in the home for him to get back to close to what he was before. 

This pic was taken after one of his surgeries

Hats off to the police -the dogs that did it to him were arrested the day after .But it was 12 months before either of them saw a day in court.



In the end the first one got 2 1/2 year in a youth detention centre - he served 12 months. the second one(that kicked him) got only 12 months but only served 6 before parole.



Once again - hope you OK and the eye and any other injuries heal up soon.



Take Care

Grumpy Paul


----------



## petesbrew (16/5/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> PF - sorry to hear about what happened to you. Hope you recover quickly and without any lasting issues. Don’t hold your breath waiting for the legal system to give the pricks what they deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit thats a lot of stitches, GP.
Hope your son is doing alright.


----------



## Bizier (17/5/13)

Man I am hung over. It feels totally disproportionate to the amount I think I drank.

"The evening began at the gentlemen's club, where we were discussing Wittgenstein over a game of backgammon."


----------



## Dave70 (17/5/13)

Bizier said:


> Man I am hung over. It feels totally disproportionate to the amount I think I drank.
> 
> "The evening began at the gentlemen's club, where we were discussing Wittgenstein over a game of backgammon."


But probably _directly _proportionate to the ABV of the drink.

"Another _pint _of my Westmalle Tripel clone anyone?, sure is goin down easy'..


----------



## bum (17/5/13)

Sounds very drinkable.


----------



## Bribie G (17/5/13)

Don't forget, the Eurovision Song Contest starts in just over half an hour. Can't wait.

Go, Azerbaijan :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## Cocko (17/5/13)

I have been blocked from posting in the 'Filtered PM' thread...

Good modding mods, well done *****!


----------



## bum (17/5/13)

Wait. Does forum software even allow you to ban people from specific threads?

I hate it when people drop the fact that they admin/mod elsewhere but I admin/mod elsewhere and I've never seen that feature.


----------



## Cocko (17/5/13)

Post won't load there...



EDIT: Will here, obviously... c*nts.

EDIT EDIT: Will NOT load now... *****!

Carry on.


----------



## Cocko (17/5/13)

Yep, blocked from a thread/topic.

******* blue waffle googling *****.


Fisting.


----------



## manticle (17/5/13)

bum said:


> I hate it when people drop the fact that they admin/mod elsewhere but I admin/mod elsewhere


I'm not an admin, but...........


----------



## bum (17/5/13)

Perhaps macuser might present more useful tech help?

(Actual URL not provided as I fear reprisals from what was a genuine question to begin with)


----------



## bum (17/5/13)

manticle said:


> I'm not an admin, but...........


Admins all look the same.


----------



## manticle (17/5/13)

Actually some of my best friends are admins.

I wear band t-shirts mostly and have a reasonable collection but I am a little surprised that the t-shirt I just ordered was $3 more than the double CD (special edition, signed) from the same band, both ordered from the label website.

Not surprised because I feel ripped off - t-shirt was only $20, but surprised that merch is now considered more desirable/valuable than the music.

I guess the young kids are busy getting their collections from piratebay.org to prevent evil mega-corporate record labels like Young Gods reeling the profits in.

**** I feel old.


----------



## bum (17/5/13)

That will all change once 3D printers are perfected.


----------



## manticle (17/5/13)

Because I can make myself some new teeth and a reasonable approximation of how my hair used to be?


----------



## bum (17/5/13)

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/03/3d-printed-gunmaker-now-has-federal-firearms-license-to-manufacture-deal-guns/


----------



## Bribie G (17/5/13)

The  rocked


----------



## bum (17/5/13)

He truly understands the art of performance.

It isn't about the music. It is about the eyes/eybrows.

*leaves thread until Monday*


----------



## Northside Novice (17/5/13)

bum oh


----------



## bum (17/5/13)

BumO)))


----------



## bum (18/5/13)

Has del Toro always been Micheal Bay or did it only happen once he got a budget?


----------



## Northside Novice (18/5/13)

rudeboy 5 months in prison ????


----------



## bum (18/5/13)

Most horrifying SFW image:







Your turn.


----------



## brettprevans (18/5/13)

Where on earth did u find that???


----------



## Dave70 (18/5/13)

Well, good morning everyone.

Two kids and a wife still in bed and here I am enjoying a nice coffee and not having a hangover. 

How delightfull.


----------



## Lecterfan (19/5/13)

An unethical philosophy tutor who needs extra material for classes in terms of analysing the structure of debate and identifying both formal and informal fallacies might be inclined to print off one of the current threads at the moment. Hypothetical.


----------



## brettprevans (19/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> Well, good morning everyone.
> 
> Two kids and a wife still in bed and here I am enjoying a nice coffee and not having a hangover.
> 
> How delightfull.


my kids are up. Arguing. Missus is still in bed instead of me. Im just a little dusty (obviously not enough water yesterday). Im having a coffee and thank god my folks dropped off one of their hamburgers with the lot. Its making this morning. Hmmm homemade hamburger for breaky.

Edit. Oh and im looking forward to playing with my new toy. A mccullock petrol blower/vac. Die leaves, die.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/5/13)

Lecterfan said:


> An unethical philosophy tutor...


Surely such a vile creature does not exist.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/13)

our chief mod


----------



## brettprevans (19/5/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> our chief mod


he must use a computer. His paws would make posting on a phone impossible.
Ediy. Or his spelling would be worse than mine at the very least.


----------



## Bizier (20/5/13)

It is like a kilngon had sex with predator, settled down on a quarter acre and had a bogan son who resembles a ute-driving wombat.


----------



## Bribie G (20/5/13)

Baku, Azerbaijan, on the shores of the Caspian Sea. Looks like it's come up a bit since the Soviet Union fucked off.


----------



## brentice (20/5/13)

i have farted 3 times in the last 20 minutes........True Stroy


----------



## mwd (20/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> Baku, Azerbaijan, on the shores of the Caspian Sea. Looks like it's come up a bit since the Soviet Union fucked off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Centre of the Russian Oil Industry, trying to copy Dubai except all the Russian hookers now live in Dubai except the cheap ones.


----------



## pk.sax (21/5/13)

Cheers to everyone that wished. Man, I'm lucky it's not that bad. Those pics tell of a really bad time mate. Hope your son does OK now.
I'm going under the knife Thursday, fingers crossed. I'm shitting myself.


----------



## manticle (21/5/13)

All the best PF/PK


----------



## Dave70 (21/5/13)

practicalfool said:


> I'm shitting myself.


Is that why you're going under the knife?


----------



## pk.sax (21/5/13)

can' think of anything to say.... Not in jest though, busted eye socket, got king hit, saved eye now get it back in it's place. Nurse called today and decreed that I shall be dry until the op!


----------



## bum (21/5/13)

Man, things just go from bad to worse with you, don't they, PK?

All the best, mate. Thinking of you.

Not like that, you hom.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/5/13)

PF - goodluck with the surgery.

One thing I took from our experiences is that medical staff are awesome - I am sure they will look after you.

As they say time is a great healer - give yourself the time you need to bounce back from the surgery. Dont be in a hurry to do anything for a while - surgery of any sort can really take a lot out of you. As much as it is sacrilege to say it on here ... the beer will still be there later.

Take care of yourself

Grumpy


----------



## Dave70 (22/5/13)

My missus tossed her cookies (actually, Uncle Tobys Oats) at boot camp yesterday. Today she's suffering DOMS and shuffling about all stiff and moaning. 
Twas an ignominious display from the former part time fitness instructor, but in the true spirit of masochism, she's going back for more tomorrow.
Bless her.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> My missus tossed her cookies (actually, Uncle Tobys Oats) at boot camp yesterday.


Not a euphemism?


----------



## Dave70 (22/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Not a euphemism?


You're right. I should have asked more questions..


----------



## bum (22/5/13)

Christmas will be awkward with your uncle this year.


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/13)

I just spent an hour in a medical centre where they were playing Barry Manilow. And they wonder why I drink.


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Centre of the Russian Oil Industry, trying to copy Dubai except all the Russian hookers now live in Dubai except the cheap ones.


I'd always wanted to go there, I can speak basic Azeri because it's almost the same as Turkish (lived there for a year), speak Turkish with a Scottish accent and you just about nail it.


----------



## warra48 (22/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> I just spent an hour in a medical centre where they were playing Barry Manilow. And they wonder why I drink.


You survived? I'm amazed you didn't rip the place apart.    :kooi:


----------



## petesbrew (22/5/13)

All the best with the op, PK. Glad your eye is okay too.
Good luck with the dry spell. Just get into the ginger beer instead.


----------



## petesbrew (22/5/13)

Drove the work Prius today.

By far, this is the worst vehicle I have ever driven in my entire life.


----------



## manticle (23/5/13)

The evidence for UFOs is overwhelming.


----------



## browndog (24/5/13)

They are our descendants coming back in time machines to check out how fucked up we were back then.


----------



## manticle (24/5/13)

My new favourite website

http://www.universe-people.com/english/default_en.htm


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/5/13)

Whoa nice find


----------



## brettprevans (24/5/13)

manticle said:


> My new favourite website
> 
> http://www.universe-people.com/english/default_en.htm


man that wbsite gavr me an epileptic fit. The colour s were nasty as


----------



## punkin (25/5/13)

I like this...

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=pencil+carving&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=9MWfUdyME8-7iAeL0IGwAw&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1152&bih=632


There was also the one where the guy was talking about how to have consentual relationships with dolphins. Google it if you want to be scarred by the delusions of others.


----------



## bum (25/5/13)

You out of hospital yet, PK?


----------



## brentice (26/5/13)

Ive only got 3 Long necks of all grain home brew left in the fridge and its going to take 6 weeks before my other long necks are ready to drink. I might even have to buy beer yet..... True story


----------



## bum (26/5/13)

Same.

Five weeks before I'll have the time to brew as well.


----------



## lukiferj (26/5/13)

I have 4 full (almost) kegs, 4 full cubes, 2 beers fermenting but I'm about to run out of gas. Feck.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/13)

Eat some beans


----------



## TasChris (26/5/13)

Just changed one of our heifers from 400 kg of walking Hereford to 200 kg of chilling Hereford

hmmmmm beef


----------



## jyo (26/5/13)

RIP uncle Mike. He planted the seed and got me into brewing all those years ago and was an all round funny bugger. Raising a glass.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/13)

TasChris said:


> Just changed one of our heifers from 400 kg of walking Hereford to 200 kg of chilling Hereford
> 
> hmmmmm beef


Let it hang for 2weeks in the chilla. Don't worry if it goes black.


----------



## Cocko (26/5/13)

jyo said:


> RIP uncle Mike. He planted the seed and got me into brewing all those years ago and was an all round funny bugger. Raising a glass.


Sorry to hear that mate, glass is raised and my thoughts are with you.

RIP Mike.


----------



## jyo (26/5/13)

Cheers, mate. We were expecting it for about a week now and it was a bloody blessing for him.


----------



## TasChris (26/5/13)

jyo said:


> RIP uncle Mike. He planted the seed and got me into brewing all those years ago and was an all round funny bugger. Raising a glass.


I'll have an extra beer tonight for Mike.


Chris


----------



## pk.sax (26/5/13)

Ah, hey F. Got to go through it again on Tuesday.

The anaesthetist screwed it up last Thursday, put me under and then injected local anaesthetic into the general eye socket area instead of the muscle the surgeon wanted controlled. Dilated eye, couldn't operate. Been stuck with a bloody eye all weekend. Hoping they get it right this time :S it actually looks fairly scary walking into anywhere without sunnies atm. Might give children sleepless nights...


----------



## punkin (27/5/13)

practicalfool said:


> Ah, hey F. Got to go through it again on Tuesday.
> 
> The anaesthetist screwed it up last Thursday, put me under and then injected local anaesthetic into the general eye socket area instead of the muscle the surgeon wanted controlled. Dilated eye, couldn't operate. Been stuck with a bloody eye all weekend. Hoping they get it right this time :S it actually looks fairly scary walking into anywhere without sunnies atm. Might give children sleepless nights...



Hope you are keeping a photographic record of all this. May come in handy down the track.


----------



## Bribie G (27/5/13)

Sympathies mate. I got anterior uveitis a couple of years ago, it's an autoimmune thing where your eye decides to destroy itself, starting with the iris ("iritis") - had to put in corticosteroids and atropine dilator drops for two months but sorted itself out. Before modern medicine it was and still is the leading cause of blindness, nowadays in third world countries.





That's not me, but could have been.


----------



## Bribie G (27/5/13)

Never Forget

Actually I got a bit sad seeing this, made me realise how fecking old I'm getting, can still remember loading Wolfenstein from three floppies and playing it till four in the morning

*"Hoofboffle"* (blue guy just popped up, you're fucked) :lol:





Edit: - Gold.


----------



## brettprevans (27/5/13)

Wolfenstein rocked. Esp with the level editor and you just creat epic battle levels. 

My first computer was a commedore64 which I learned some programing on and bloody computer games were still $80 all those years ago. Then when we got the 386 with 2mb of ram which was the shit and the ram itsself cost almost $300. 

Ah those were the days.


----------



## Bribie G (27/5/13)

Mouse $30

10 X 3 1/2 floppies $25

14" VGA monitor $500

And they flocked, they flocked.


----------



## Florian (27/5/13)

Started out with a Commodore Plus 4 which was even more basic than the 64.
I still remember when we picked it up at Aldi (!) back then, around 1984, including datasette player and an overly huge floppy disc player.


----------



## bum (27/5/13)




----------



## Camo6 (27/5/13)

My first 386 had a 60mb hard disk. Holy f*cking shit who needs that much space! And a turbo button that would boost that little sucker to 33Mhz.


----------



## Bizier (27/5/13)

Apple IIc - I could beat it in chess, and I was def not good at chess.
But lots of time went to Space Quarks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOebaqeKk1I
ED:
"Why is that frozen? ... Oh, it used to take that long."
And that player sucks.


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72525-grain-and-grape-collection/#entry1036910

The mind boggles


----------



## bum (29/5/13)

How else is he supposed to find out?!?!?


----------



## Lecterfan (29/5/13)

I can understand why people get annoyed about bad brewing advice on here, but **** me sideways there is some ****-awful bullshit on here at the moment that has nothing to do with brewing.


----------



## bum (31/5/13)




----------



## Florian (31/5/13)

This is the funniest shit I've seen in a long time. Tears and all.


----------



## Airgead (31/5/13)

bum said:


>


Well said sir!


----------



## jyo (31/5/13)

Clearly Cocko has found a found a hobby!


----------



## browndog (31/5/13)

That was bloody funny.


----------



## brettprevans (31/5/13)

Wish they had have donw something with the chick. That really would have been funny.


----------



## Bribie G (31/5/13)

Why are there no cider threads and only one STC 1000 thread in the current topics?


----------



## brettprevans (31/5/13)

Maybe its darwin awards time again.


----------



## Bizier (31/5/13)

Good find bum. I am trying to sail the web in a relatively legitimate vessel rather than the old 50 cal-equipped pirate speedboat of old, so I have been trying to do whatever graphics using freeware. It takes me seriously about fifty times as long as using the real gear and puts my laptop at serious risk of being thrown at a faraway surface.

ED: I guess it is like reformed drug users, yes, you can get by on a coffee and a hug, but it just aint the same.


----------



## WarmBeer (31/5/13)

GIMP.

No, seriously.


----------



## Bizier (31/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> GIMP.
> 
> No, seriously.


Yes, it makes me want to beat it like a slave.


----------



## brentice (31/5/13)

I bought my first box of beer in 12 months. I wents and gots me a box of james squire amber ale from the stupid-market....True story


----------



## petesbrew (31/5/13)

Tears in my eyes from that photoshop troll. Pure gold.


----------



## petesbrew (31/5/13)

Just measured out recipes 99 & 100.
A milestone.
Hope it doesn't **** up, but I do have a LOT better luck in winter,


----------



## bum (31/5/13)

Nicely done, Pete. Congrats.


----------



## Cocko (1/6/13)

petesbrew said:


> Just measured out recipes 99 & 100.
> A milestone.
> Hope it doesn't **** up, but I do have a LOT better luck in winter,



Grats Pete.. I will try and have 100 beers in your honour tomorrow...


Serious.


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/13)

Good shit pete

Nfi mm y count of beers. Or how to spell. True story also.

Edit centurian at cocks tomorrow. Im in for that. Considering ducking taxi drivers will get lostv between warrendyte andv ringwood and it wulll cost me $40 to get home. 

How will u get me to pay for ur homebrew lol?


----------



## Cocko (1/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Nfi mm y count of beers. Or how to spell. True story also.


I was thjnging the sqme thunth.

Aye CN4!

Fynny stofg


----------



## Northside Novice (1/6/13)

Now crime .

Always thought I lived in an safer suburb .
Triple mmm said that sum chick nearly got raped just the corner from mine . 
Maybe her boy freind maybe a fukt up **** 
Don't know 
But everyone round here is talking bout it 


We all put shit on Yankee boys bout their guns and that 
But fuk me 

I can't play golf and I am not a rascal 

Seems like the days are getting closer that I might have to activate my bush knife skills and finish with an easy chip onto the green with the trusty ol wedge !
I am city slicked up but would be easier to just have a little 44 .


Don't want gaol time but if it saves my family from crime so be it


----------



## pk.sax (1/6/13)

Way things are mate, it's going to get a bit worse before it gets any better. Keep safe.


----------



## pk.sax (1/6/13)

PS: enjoying ol melb for a bit of rnr before I head back to the work mill next week. It really poured last night! I drove through 2-2.5 feet of water on toorak rd, friggin hilarious but the jeep looks cleaner than it has in months


----------



## petesbrew (1/6/13)

Cheers Lads.
99. Nth German Altbier
100. Centurion Stout (foreign extra).

For 100. you gotta do something awesome, and Stouts are awesome.


----------



## Camo6 (1/6/13)

northside novice said:


> Now crime .
> 
> Always thought I lived in an safer suburb .
> Triple mmm said that sum chick nearly got raped just the corner from mine .
> ...


I know how you fell NN.

A 4 yr old was raped recently at a local shopping centre near me. The sick **** that they caught was from my suburb too. Me and the missus have now wrapped our girls in even more cotton wool. I never thought I'd mollycoddle my kids but it seems you have to in this day and age.

I have a couple of hard calibres in the safe for hunting but reckon they're more of a liability when it comes to home defense. A cricket bat's a little more forgiving. One thing about the states is they seem to have there self defense laws figured out. ie they favour the defender.


----------



## punkin (2/6/13)

Caption competition.


----------



## goomboogo (2/6/13)

Punkin, that thread should be deleted. This place wouldn't be the same if they got rid of Cocko.


----------



## brettprevans (2/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> I know how you fell NN.
> 
> A 4 yr old was raped recently at a local shopping centre near me. The sick **** that they caught was from my suburb too. Me and the missus have now wrapped our girls in even more cotton wool. I never thought I'd mollycoddle my kids but it seems you have to in this day and age.
> 
> I have a couple of hard calibres in the safe for hunting but reckon they're more of a liability when it comes to home defense. A cricket bat's a little more forgiving. One thing about the states is they seem to have there self defense laws figured out. ie they favour the defender.


sawn off 12 guage mossenberg 590 or remington870 with pistol grips. Best in home defence. A lot of other great hunting shottys are unreliable with reduced loads and unless ur using full shot and trying to kill people youd want reduced shot. Not that australia allows such things. Rifles are too cumbersome etc. Now if your talking about hunting down these bastards them rifles are the go (im not advocating vigilante actions or breaking the law). Or as dirty harry would advocate a magnum. Although in reality a HK USP or colt 45APC is a much better option. Mangums look cool blow anything away but are unreliable and poor accuracy.

There always has been and always will be scum. Just hope that when the bastard goes to jail he gets a brush with gen pop. They dont take kindly to child molesters....

Anyways all a bit heavy for a sunday morning.... how about a breakfast beer. Hmmm breakfast beer stout. I have a choc wheat stout atm that tastes like a choc milkshake with hints of coffee. I could easily have that for breakky. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Airgead (2/6/13)

You guys do realise that the incidence of violent crime has been steadily dropping for the last 30 odd years don't you? OK.. I'll grant you there is a slight rise in assaults but if you look closely its closely correlated with being in the wrong kind of nightclub at 4am smashed off your face.

All figures publicly available - http://www.aic.gov.au/statistics.html

At the same time reporting of violent crime has risen and the perceived incidence of violent crime has also risen.

So you are safer than ever but feel less safe than ever.

Stop watching the news. Put the guns away and just have a homebrew.


----------



## Bizier (2/6/13)

Airgead, you're no fun.

You and your "logic".

You do know that those statistics were just published by the government to make you think that you are safer. I tend to rely on actual information, like from ACA. I'll bet you are actually a secret communist government informant trying to sell my land to boat people.


----------



## Mardoo (2/6/13)

Bizier said:


> You do know that those statistics were just published by the government to make you think that you are safer. I tend to rely on actual information, like from ACA. I'll bet you are actually a secret communist government informant trying to sell my land to boat people.


Wow! Seaside property Bizier! Clearly you're one of the fat cats.


----------



## Airgead (2/6/13)

Bizier said:


> . I'll bet you are actually a secret communist government informant trying to sell my land to boat people.


Damn! Caught!

Do svidaniya, tovrasich.


----------



## Bizier (2/6/13)




----------



## brettprevans (2/6/13)

Airgead said:


> You guys do realise that the incidence of violent crime has been steadily dropping for the last 30 odd years don't you? OK.. I'll grant you there is a slight rise in assaults but if you look closely its closely correlated with being in the wrong kind of nightclub at 4am smashed off your face.
> 
> All figures publicly available - http://www.aic.gov.au/statistics.html
> 
> ...


2 degrees in criminal justice diasagree with you and those stats. And whilst incidents hmay have been decreasing severity has been increasing. Besides I was making comment on a hobby. Like comparing robinox to cheap chinese imports.

Besides I like hunting, sport shooting and im ex army.

But im taking your advice and having homebrew.


----------



## Camo6 (2/6/13)

Airgead said:


> You guys do realise that the incidence of violent crime has been steadily dropping for the last 30 odd years don't you? OK.. I'll grant you there is a slight rise in assaults but if you look closely its closely correlated with being in the wrong kind of nightclub at 4am smashed off your face.
> 
> All figures publicly available - http://www.aic.gov.au/statistics.html
> 
> ...



I'm sure those stats will reassure the parents of that four year old.

Like I stated in my post, I consider keeping my firearms at home a liability hence the reason why they are stored with bolts removed, trigger locks fitted and all ammunition stored separately under lock and key.

But I will join you and have a homebrew... while ah clean mah shootin irons.


----------



## Airgead (2/6/13)

Yeah.. I know. Its no consolation to know that what happened to you has a vanishingly small chance of happening to anyone else. Just like its hard to tell the family of an air crash victim that air travel is the safest form of travel ever. Or the shocked survivors of an earthquake that the chances of being caught in an earthquake are millions to one.

Even if the statistics happen to be true. Eppur si muove.

I've taken my own advice and had a homebrew. Actually I've had several. Including half a bottle of rather good mead. I'm in a happy place. I won't harsh my mellow dwelling on crime statistics. I shall have another homebrew. Or two.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## jyo (2/6/13)

Bizier said:


> I'll bet you are actually a secret communist government informant trying to sell my land to boat people who own HSV utes.


Fixed.


----------



## pk.sax (3/6/13)

I think from general mood that people are less happier today than 9.5 years ago when I moved to oz. My particular observation.

It's a lot more nanny state than it was, there is a lot less confidence in the future. People are a bit more frustrated with things in general. Govt stats and media are like.... A housemate of mine were commenting that India is a fucked up place wrt women's rights and the caste system etc etc. bit of a 'I've never left my hometown' comment from him. It's just that that shit gets reported these days and people make more noise about it when it happens. Overall, things are way better than they used to be. But that's not what the news percolating says. We must believe Al Jazeera and their opinionated news.
On the other hand, I met up a motorcyclist in Barcelona a few years ago and he mentioned that riding from Sydney to Asia through India, Pakistan, Iran and turkey on to Europe, he felt really at ease in both India and Iran. I suppose that's just first person observations which fly in the face of govt and news network inspired drivel.


----------



## Bizier (3/6/13)

Wow. I made a chilli sauce with not much more than chilli, spices like fresh ginger and vinegar and it is truly merciless. At least that is the case if you try to use it like a dip. I CAN see through time.


----------



## Airgead (3/6/13)

I mulled some cider last night. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Bribie G (3/6/13)

practicalfool said:


> I think from general mood that people are less happier today than 9.5 years ago when I moved to oz. My particular observation.
> 
> It's a lot more nanny state than it was, there is a lot less confidence in the future. People are a bit more frustrated with things in general. Govt stats and media are like.... A housemate of mine were commenting that India is a fucked up place wrt women's rights and the caste system etc etc. bit of a 'I've never left my hometown' comment from him. It's just that that shit gets reported these days and people make more noise about it when it happens. Overall, things are way better than they used to be. But that's not what the news percolating says. We must believe Al Jazeera and their opinionated news.
> On the other hand, I met up a motorcyclist in Barcelona a few years ago and he mentioned that riding from Sydney to Asia through India, Pakistan, Iran and turkey on to Europe, he felt really at ease in both India and Iran. I suppose that's just first person observations which fly in the face of govt and news network inspired drivel.


I lived for a year in a Muslim Country (Turkey) - children and young people were very respectful and polite. No graffiti. 100% literacy. Waiting for a bus, people would see that I was a foreigner and would come out of their houses offering nuts and hard boiled eggs so I could have a snack while waiting (You decline politely by saying in Turkish "May [Allah] give you abundance") - I could walk around the most decrepit and slummy areas of Istanbul at midnight and be perfectly safe. The elderly are worshipped for their wisdom. The current riots are because a nice park was about to be taken away from people who like to go there with their wives and toddlers.
I actually thought of settling somewhere in Turkey and meeting a nice girl, but didn't fancy getting circumcised :unsure: :unsure: :unsure:


----------



## bum (3/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> I lived for a year in a Muslim Country (Turkey) - children and young people were very respectful and polite. No graffiti. 100% literacy. Waiting for a bus, people would see that I was a foreigner and would come out of their houses offering nuts and hard boiled eggs so I could have a snack while waiting (You decline politely by saying in Turkish "May [Allah] give you abundance") - I could walk around the most decrepit and slummy areas of Istanbul at midnight and be perfectly safe. The elderly are worshipped for their wisdom. The current riots are because a nice park was about to be taken away from people who like to go there with their wives and toddlers.
> I actually thought of settling somewhere in Turkey and meeting a nice girl, but didn't fancy getting circumcised :unsure: :unsure: :unsure:


After reading this I had to scroll up to double-check which thread I was in.


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/13)

bum said:


> After reading this I had to scroll up to double-check which thread I was in.





bum said:


> After reading this I had to scroll up to double-check which thread I was in.





bum said:


> After reading this I had to scroll up to double-check which thread I was in.


Lol!


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/13)

Went to get a beer, but the smallest thing in the fridge was a pint bottle. Currently sipping some crappy butterscotch schnapps from the Hunter.
The things we do.


----------



## Cocko (3/6/13)

Love bum 3 times?


----------



## bum (3/6/13)

Thrice a night and you're doing alright?


----------



## petesbrew (3/6/13)

Cocko said:


> Love bum 3 times?


Dunno why it came out three times... I blame the DT's


----------



## bum (3/6/13)

TWSS


----------



## Cocko (4/6/13)

T is exactly WSS...


True story..


----------



## Dave70 (4/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> The current riots are because a nice park was about to be taken away from people who like to go there with their wives and toddlers.


I'm a little surprised Bribie that a bloke who's been around a bit such as yourself would offer up such blazay commentary on the situation in Turkey. 
When a government claims secularism then attempts to imprison citizens for thought crime, blasphemy, pass laws banning adultery and starts pushing (shoving) an increasingly conservative (religious) agenda down everyone's throats, there's a little more to it than folks lamenting the loss of a nice little park.


Do pardon the on topic-nes of my post.


----------



## Bizier (4/6/13)

I think I will vote for Clive Palmer just for fun.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/6/13)

Bizier said:


> I think I will vote for Clive Palmer just for fun.


Do we all get a ride on his dinasaur if he wins?


----------



## Airgead (4/6/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Do we all get a ride on his dinasaur if he wins?


No... you get a ride on his Titanic.


----------



## Bizier (4/6/13)

I hear he was going to make a Celinedionasaurus


----------



## jlm (4/6/13)

Tomorrow is the last of a nine day stint on Flinders Island. I managed to get a keg into our container that got shipped over here but the charger shat itself upon attachment. 
Anyhoo, I've realised that if I really had to, I could survive on boags draught and cascade export stout.


----------



## Mikedub (5/6/13)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/new-liver-complains-of-difficulty-working-with-lou,32669/


----------



## WarmBeer (5/6/13)




----------



## bum (5/6/13)




----------



## petesbrew (5/6/13)

The joys of washing stubby bottles that have been sitting round the side of the house for over a year.
That's about 50 or so bottles closer to filling them all before summer.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/6/13)

So Vic45 warned me that once I went to kegs my beer intake would increase. I poo-pooed this suggestion, yet here I am, Wednesday night, drinking a 'shit' saison...on my 7th pot (after numerous other rounds of less shit beers) just checking that the way it tasted in the last glass wasn't a fluke.

I will need a girdle soon.

**** of a hobby.


----------



## Camo6 (6/6/13)

You're drinking pots? There's your problem. Switch to pints and you won't drink as many.


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> You're drinking pots? There's your problem. Switch to pints and you won't drink as many.


yeah only 3 or 4 each night....


----------



## Lecterfan (6/6/13)

No, that logic doesn't work for me unfortunately, pints are emptied just as readily when the 'unquenchable thirst' is waxing gibbous.


----------



## Airgead (6/6/13)

Control... Control... you must learn control.


----------



## Camo6 (6/6/13)

It worked for me. I went from 8 pots a night but now only have 7 pints. I seemed to feel more tipsy tho. Funny how the body works


----------



## TasChris (6/6/13)

Lecter,
you could trying drinking from a smaller glass and thus increase your exercise to drinking ratio

Cheers
Chris


----------



## TasChris (6/6/13)

Airgead said:


> Control... Control... you must learn control.


Most offensive post I have ever seen on AHB.
Reported


----------



## Florian (6/6/13)

So I'm watching AHB all day on and off, read this, read that.

Then I'm off to dinner. Back to AHB only to find out that I've missed all the action during that time. Warra lashing out apparently. Well, he seemed a bit feisty lately.

Maybe I should become a mod, at least then I wouldn't miss anything and could read all the deleted stuff.

Where's that application form again?


----------



## Josho (7/6/13)

Had a small win the other day,

Went into dans - had a markdown - End of Bin?
Paid 19 dollars for 19 becks - packaged in an old bud carton but though why not cheap enough for alright brew.

anyway got it home opened it up - there were 3 becks in there and 16 coopers celebration ale,

did a happy dance


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/6/13)

good score!


----------



## brettprevans (7/6/13)

current thread view



Hops And That Pucker/tingle Feeling 
bum Today, 09:42 AM



I think he's adding the hops in the wrong place. ..... might make your farts smell better though lol


----------



## bum (7/6/13)

There's a thread for that. DASFFS.


----------



## brettprevans (7/6/13)

bum said:


> There's a thread for that. DASFFS.


yup. i know. im just going with the flow like everyone else and not giving a fk and posting anywhere


----------



## bum (7/6/13)

STC-1000 wiring diagram


----------



## brettprevans (7/6/13)

nice. 

edit: now on a completely unrelated topic, where my 50kg of meat I ordered!!! I was expecting it to be delivered by now. I want to get started my snag prep underway and maybe dice up a few pig shoulders before tomorrow


----------



## Josho (7/6/13)

Pig shoulders, as in the po po?

Sounds like a serious BBQ


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/13)

Went for an ultrasound this morning, kidneys and bladder. I had to fast, completely empty my bladder one hour before the appointment then drink a litre of water.

Have you ever had to drink a litre of water first thing in the morning? FFS - four litres of Hofbrau at the Bavarian Beer cafe slide down like mother's milk. Six of Hooten disappear whilst cooking tea.

But a litre of water? Oh the humanity. My insides felt raped. Humans are not designed to drink water.


----------



## TasChris (7/6/13)

Dropped and broke the charger on my old cordless drill. Can't find a replacement charger on the net..

Now I have to buy a new drill when there is nothing wrong with the current one bar no charged up batteries

Bloody clumsy oaf

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Mardoo (7/6/13)

Josho said:


> Pig shoulders, as in the po po?
> 
> Sounds like a serious BBQ


Some cannibals call it "long pig"


----------



## bradsbrew (7/6/13)

TasChris said:


> Dropped and broke the charger on my old cordless drill. Can't find a replacement charger on the net..
> 
> Now I have to buy a new drill when there is nothing wrong with the current one bar no charged up batteries
> 
> ...


What's the drill? Just threw out a few metabo and Makita's of different V's at work. May have some others.


----------



## Bizier (7/6/13)

Mardoo said:


> Some cannibals call it "long pig"


add pineapple for Hawaiian Five-O


----------



## TasChris (7/6/13)

bradsbrew said:


> What's the drill? Just threw out a few metabo and Makita's of different V's at work. May have some others.


Ryobi. Not great quality but good enough to run the grain mill


----------



## Airgead (7/6/13)

TasChris said:


> Ryobi. Not great quality but good enough to run the grain mill


18v? I just replaced my old ryobi when the batteries went. I may still have the charger kicking around somewhere.


----------



## TasChris (7/6/13)

Airgead said:


> 18v? I just replaced my old ryobi when the batteries went. I may still have the charger kicking around somewhere.


Cheers..be great if I didn't have to buy a new drill.


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/13)

Midnight drinking in Reykjavik, Iceland. 

Is there something they haven't told us yet about global warming?


----------



## Bizier (8/6/13)

**** this, I had yeast prepared and was going to brew for the first time in like 8 months and I cut my hand on a cheap glass whilst doing the dishes. Now I have 7 stitches, a yeast starter already going ape and a weekend with no girlfriend and I can't even play PS3. Weak.


----------



## Cocko (8/6/13)

Bizier said:


> OHH YEAH!, I have yeast prepared and am going to brew for the first time in like 8 months , I cut my hand on a cheap glass whilst doing the dishes. Now I have 7 stitches but that ok, because I have a yeast starter going ape and a weekend with no girlfriend SO, it is the best result of a cut hand EVER!! I can even beat off like a mad man during the boil...
> 
> Lets go weekend, lets ******* go!



FTFY.


----------



## Airgead (8/6/13)

TasChris said:


> Cheers..be great if I didn't have to buy a new drill.


Checked today. Can't find it. Thinking back I did get rid of a bunch of old tools on freecycle. Must have gone with that lot.

Ryobi use a standard charger. I'm sure I've seen them at Bunnings. You can buy one of their new lithium batteries and a charger. Mind you its usually more to buy that than a new cheap drill. Which sucks.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## TasChris (8/6/13)

Airgead said:


> Checked today. Can't find it. Thinking back I did get rid of a bunch of old tools on freecycle. Must have gone with that lot.
> 
> Ryobi use a standard charger. I'm sure I've seen them at Bunnings. You can buy one of their new lithium batteries and a charger. Mind you its usually more to buy that than a new cheap drill. Which sucks.
> 
> ...


No worries. Found that the model I had is no longer supported and no batteries or chargers are backwards compatible back to this model. Will have to spend some money and buy a new drill. Thanks for looking

Cheers
Chris


----------



## emnpaul (8/6/13)

For sale: Holden 253. Excellent condition. Low K's. Huge horsepower. Hear running. First to see will buy.No tyre kickers, genuine buyers only. $2500, firm.


----------



## Camo6 (8/6/13)

Damn. I just sold my boat cuz the anchor would never hold. This would have solved all my problems.


----------



## bum (8/6/13)

Me reading this board lately:


----------



## bum (8/6/13)

You posting on this board lately:

http://laughingsquid.com/edible-anus-a-line-of-chocolates-crafted-from-the-ass-of-a-butt-model/


----------



## Bizier (9/6/13)

Time to watch the Canadian rain show again.

Perhaps people will even move puddles by hand again.


----------



## punkin (9/6/13)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bb4_1370458175


penis drawing machine. sfw.


----------



## bum (9/6/13)




----------



## Florian (9/6/13)

Weirdest shit just happened:

I was just typing a post in that raspberry thread and for some reason while typing thought to myself:

"Wonder what my post count says nowadays, last time I consciously checked it was somewhere around 1400. Wonder if I'm any closer to 2000 now."

Press the post button and BAM, 2000 posts exactly.


----------



## marksfish (9/6/13)

bum said:


>


a real bright spark.


----------



## pk.sax (10/6/13)

I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## bum (10/6/13)

With all the "Nanny State"-decrying fruit-loops that inhabit this board, I must say I am fairly shocked that no one is talking about the PRISM hullabaloo.

Is it simply a matter of it having nothing to do with how much alcohol costs or how much alcohol you can drink before driving a car?


----------



## Airgead (10/6/13)

Everyone knows PRISM is just a distraction to take the heat of HAARP.


----------



## bum (10/6/13)

**** CONTENT REMOVED BY ECHELON ****


----------



## Florian (10/6/13)

bum said:


> With all the "Nanny State"-decrying fruit-loops that inhabit this board, I must say I am fairly shocked that no one is talking about the PRISM hullabaloo.
> 
> Is it simply a matter of it having nothing to do with how much alcohol costs or how much alcohol you can drink before driving a car?


I was actually expecting for it to come up in all those new american owner discussions, seeing our servers are based in the US, but strangely it never happened.


----------



## bum (10/6/13)

Assuming any of it is true (although all the phone stuff is confirmed, which is scary enough), there's a pretty good chance it doesn't matter where the server is located.


----------



## Florian (10/6/13)

Maybe not the server location itself, but I know that some German sites now recommended to close your accounts with google, facebook, yahoo, etc and move your sensitive stuff to European based providers. 

Not saying it helps or not or is necessary but that's what I've read a few times now.


----------



## TasChris (10/6/13)

bum said:


> With all the "Nanny State"-decrying fruit-loops that inhabit this board, I must say I am fairly shocked that no one is talking about the PRISM hullabaloo.
> 
> Is it simply a matter of it having nothing to do with how much alcohol costs or how much alcohol you can drink before driving a car?


Of all the sites, forums etc that I frequent AHB has the least to worry about being eaves dropped by PRISM.
The quality of posts over the last 12 months would have driven away any semi interested agency.
I can see report now
" Nothing but alcohos, nutbags, IT nerds, angry old men and cranks"

perhaps they should be monitoring us after all.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## jlm (10/6/13)

^^^^I could only like that post once. I demand a "Like the shit out of it post".


----------



## Josho (10/6/13)

I doubt we really would have much to offer,

it would be like hey look at all those blokes getting on a discussing beer, hmmn what inteligence could we gather?


----------



## WarmBeer (10/6/13)

TasChris said:


> " Nothing but alcohos, nutbags, IT nerds, angry old men and cranks"


You forgot e) All of the above.


----------



## Cocko (10/6/13)

What if they are after the best use for Mosaic hops!!


F&ck this, I am logging off and microwaving my hard drive!

Have fun being infiltrated you guys!

h34r:


----------



## bum (10/6/13)

Oh, I see. The issue is that people think they're actually reading the content of the communications.

As you were.


----------



## Cocko (10/6/13)

They read it all!

It is not search engines hunting 'hot words' - there is a few guys in a room, reading the internet!

I am pretty sure I have said too much already...

Microwave is my only option.

out.


----------



## bum (10/6/13)

It's not even key words. It's all about metadata.


----------



## Cocko (10/6/13)

Are you serious? I was just listening to System of a Down...

FARRK!


----------



## bum (10/6/13)

They also know HOW MANY TIMES you played it.

This is going to be huge news. People didn't even know numbers went that high.


----------



## brentice (10/6/13)

I'm drinking a coopers celebration ale. True story


----------



## Cocko (10/6/13)

bum said:


> They also know HOW MANY TIMES you played it.
> 
> This is going to be huge news. People didn't even know numbers went that high.


GET OUT!!

Thats it.. I am updating my ram.

BRB - rebooting,


----------



## brentice (10/6/13)

I knew a RAM once. It was a carnt of a thing. Head butted me all the time. Made a fine roast when it was all said and done. True story


----------



## brentice (10/6/13)

100 posts woo hoo


----------



## jlm (10/6/13)

True story?


----------



## pk.sax (10/6/13)

How much money does America really have to chase every new thing endlessly! They have to be dropping the ball on something to feed all these new programs...

Oops, sorry.. too far on topic up there, carry on.


----------



## pk.sax (10/6/13)

How does AHB know my teeth are gone to hell??!


----------



## Airgead (11/6/13)

Its not AHB that knows. AHB doesn't know jack. Google on the other hand. Google knows everything.

They even know where you live so they can send goons around to silence people who diss them on brewing foru *transmission terminated*


----------



## Bizier (11/6/13)

Ha!

What was their motto? 

"Pure evil" ?


----------



## TNT650R (11/6/13)

yeah it s terrible!!!everything you looking for on google it's registred and sell to the other company....so if you looking for a fly in jap you will receive a lot of banner about fly and about jap...

also when you use google map with the smartphone they ask you if they can mark your position if you say yes they give you all the information for ex the nearest bus stop and wich bus you can catch for go where you need...but in the while they use your position for marketing...


----------



## Dave70 (11/6/13)

http://youtu.be/Zud8yB6I9MI


----------



## TNT650R (11/6/13)

oh shit!!!after this video I supposed that Alliens are very big and homosexual!!!

because they have a pocket phone of about 80kg!!!!with the shape of an old man...instead of a nice pussy!! 

I hope that the productor of mobile phone don't see this video...wil be terrible if they start to built phone like him!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (11/6/13)

TNT650R said:


> oh shit!!!after this video I supposed that Alliens are very big and homosexual!!!
> 
> because they have a pocket phone of about 80kg!!!!with the shape of an old man...instead of a nice pussy!!
> 
> I hope that the productor of mobile phone don't see this video...wil be terrible if they start to built phone like him!


anyone know where i can get some english lessons....i am struggling to make sense of this post


----------



## Josho (11/6/13)

Bomb , terrorist, osama, 

white house

Hi to whoever is reading this,

i think your doing an excellent job keeping us safe from ourselves.


----------



## TNT650R (11/6/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> anyone know where i can get some english lessons....i am struggling to make sense of this post


 
...sorry...
I try to explain what I want to say...:but I supposed that your missunderstood isn't caused by my english but almost for my mind! 

the Alliens use the old guy in the video to speak on the Earth..so he is a way for comunicate....like a mobile phone....we use small mobile phone because they are more comfortable to fit in a pocket.....so if they built mobile phone big like a man...means that they have huge pocket and so they are big....
and homosexual because they decide to make this "mobile phone" with a man shape instead a woman shape...

and in the end what I'm hopping is that the productors of mobile phone don't start to build phone like the alliens......


does it make sense now???
it's only a joke... :chug:


----------



## Josho (11/6/13)

what the fark?

your explanation is even harder to understand than the first post....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/6/13)

it makes purrfect sense.


----------



## Florian (11/6/13)

Josho said:


> what the fark?
> 
> your explanation is even harder to understand than the first post....



No it's not! Don't think you're trying very hard, not that you needed to anyway.


----------



## Josho (11/6/13)

oh your right it makes purple bubble gum retarted ponies now,


----------



## Florian (11/6/13)

Well, maybe I should have considered that we might not have the same background, not sure if you've travelled or been around non Australians much.

If this was your first encounter with 'that sort of language' then yes, I get that it might be a bit hard to understand, so apologies if my post sounded condescending, it wasn't meant that way.


----------



## Josho (11/6/13)

no i understood it but wtf with the penis phone?

see i understood.


----------



## brettprevans (11/6/13)

Fkn stupid people. That thread is fkn ridiculous. I recon its darren.


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/13)

Just past midnight on a school night, and I've just started the boil on my 100th beer, Centurion Stout.
Ran out of Styrian Goldings, so I'm making up the difference with Boadicea, named after some celtic chick who supposedly fought the romans. Very fitting.

I'm gonna be tired tomorrow... I mean later this morning.


----------



## Cocko (12/6/13)

You done did crazy.

All the best PB.

Text me when you are done! 0423663082


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/13)

No worries, Shall try and remember Cocko.
Buggerd as.
Was gonna go AFD today, but as it's a milestone, I'm enjoying my latest beer, a homegrown perle pale ale (next year I'll do it as a kolsch)


----------



## citizensnips (12/6/13)

respect to late night brewing, great time to relax and have a beer


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/13)

It has it's advantages... not sure yet what they are (apart from no kids to get in the way)


----------



## bum (12/6/13)

Being too late to clean up is an advantage.


----------



## TNT650R (12/6/13)

Josho said:


> oh your right it makes purple bubble gum retarted ponies now,


what's means retarted?
anyway was only an humor post...if you can't understand my umor I'll try to improve it!

Also one of my best hb friend,Conco, is a "night brewer"!!!
I never try...I prefer brew on Saturday and Sunday...


----------



## Dave70 (12/6/13)

Heh..heh..
******* smartarse..


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/13)

Heheh I kne we that fkn ranga would stab me in the back and then was too dumb not to fall on the same dagger.


----------



## TNT650R (12/6/13)

who is he?


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/13)

Im pisssed GOT has finished another season. Oh well. Time to watch them again. At keast falling skies restarted and walking dead is later this month. 

Now to buy a new reg as I cant brew withour one...


----------



## Dave70 (12/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Heheh I kne we that fkn ranga would stab me in the back and then was too dumb not to fall on the same dagger.


Labour kebab?


Julia spitroast?

Now _theres_ one for the next liberal party fundraiser menu..


----------



## pk.sax (12/6/13)

<random muse>
I'm a change manager. I figure out weaknesses and provision processes to reasonably insure against failure. I don't always have the most knowledge about what I'm dealing with, rather I apply systematic approaches to problem solving while harnessing patterns of experience and business sense to speed things along and delegate, I learn rather fast and get bored very quickly. Age has granted me some patience... and taken more away. The only patience I find is when I do something to help someone.

As a complete aside, I'd like nothing better than to open PK's International Dhaba and just watch people enjoy what I put on their plates, or in their glasses.</end>


----------



## Airgead (13/6/13)

practicalfool said:


> <random muse>
> I'm a change manager. I figure out weaknesses and provision processes to reasonably insure against failure. I don't always have the most knowledge about what I'm dealing with, rather I apply systematic approaches to problem solving while harnessing patterns of experience and business sense to speed things along and delegate, I learn rather fast and get bored very quickly. Age has granted me some patience... and taken more away. The only patience I find is when I do something to help someone.
> </end>


Word.


----------



## warra48 (13/6/13)

If at first you don't succeed, sky diving is not your best choice of hobby.


----------



## petesbrew (13/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Im pisssed GOT has finished another season. Oh well. Time to watch them again. At keast falling skies restarted and walking dead is later this month.
> 
> Now to buy a new reg as I cant brew withour one...


Been a year since I read the books, but could they have squeezed another episode or two in there?!?!


----------



## punkin (14/6/13)

edited


----------



## brettprevans (14/6/13)

ive posted about mine and brendos meat weekend. wtf rent people reading out stuffing meat by the moonlight. its was fkn 10pm finish the first night and then back at it at 8:20am sunday and then again on wednesday night...

PS the followin posts are made by perverts. yes im talking to you cocko.


----------



## jyo (14/6/13)

bum said:


>


**** me. I seriously watched that at least 30 times.


----------



## Florian (14/6/13)

I so wish we could hear what they're saying!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/6/13)

http://youtu.be/1Pt95JqXmxY


----------



## bum (14/6/13)

They're Australian.

Who saw that coming?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/6/13)

It isn't surprising


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/6/13)

At least he used a bread knife.


----------



## TasChris (14/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> At least he used a bread knife.


I have a problem with him using a bread knife.
There is a knife for every purpose.
He should have used a utility knife or an electric knife.

Better than my wife using my $80 filleting knife to open a jar!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/6/13)

I don't think a utility knife would toast as well as a bread knife.


----------



## TasChris (15/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I don't think a utility knife would toast as well as a bread knife.


Unless it was a pretty crummy knife


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/13)

Would the fourth version of the lyrics of this well known song constitute vandalism?


----------



## jlm (17/6/13)

In anticipation of having some brewers around my joint in a few weeks I'm cleaning out the keg-orator. Hmmm.....It smells like shit, piss and vomit. Bitburger 6 pack holder? Shit I bought that carton to get me through not long after I moved down here......Ohhhhhh.


----------



## warra48 (17/6/13)

Here's one I read today, so I'm not claiming to be the author, but it tickled my fancy:

"I'm not saying let's go kill all the stupid people...I'm just saying let's remove all the warning labels and let the problem sort itself out".


----------



## Bizier (18/6/13)

Tonight our dog died. She was only a little over a year old. My partner was walking her and a loose dog on the street sprang out and attacked her. She died a few hours after in the vet and my partner has minor bite wounds from both dogs. Some days life is ******* plain unfair. I know I can be grateful I am not burying a child of my own like I have seen people around me do, and I am not fearing for my life based on prejudice, but it still ******* sucks. I wish to personally strike the owner of the other dog for their recklessness.


----------



## bum (18/6/13)

I am so sorry, Biz. That's endlessly terrible.

I'm sure SWMBO's bites are the least damaging aspect of the ordeal. I hope you're both okay.


----------



## pk.sax (18/6/13)

Feel sorry for your loss mate. A loved animal is no less an ache. Your wife must be traumatised.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/6/13)

Man that really sucks.


----------



## Dave70 (18/6/13)

Bizier said:


> Tonight our dog died. She was only a little over a year old. My partner was walking her and a loose dog on the street sprang out and attacked her. She died a few hours after in the vet and my partner has minor bite wounds from both dogs. Some days life is ******* plain unfair. I know I can be grateful I am not burying a child of my own like I have seen people around me do, and I am not fearing for my life based on prejudice, but it still ******* sucks. I wish to personally strike the owner of the other dog for their recklessness.


Find the owner, get in touch with the authorities and push to have the ******* thing destroyed. 

I love my dogs, and we've had plenty, but I've zero tolerance for any dog who attacks a human.


----------



## TNT650R (18/6/13)

Hey guys, while I was looking on gumtree for a job I found this ad:
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/tradesmen-labour/get-paid-to-drink-beer-taste-testers-needed-we-ll-pay-you-50-/1021882383

they are looking for beer taster...they will pay 50$ for 25min of taste...unfortunatly they want only Aussie...so I can't apply  but maybe some of you can go...
I thinks it's not to bad to be paid for taste, sure will be some new industrial brand...or new beer from big factory anyway if the beers taste bad you can go in your favourite pub and spend 50$ of good beer!


----------



## TNT650R (18/6/13)

Bizier said:


> Tonight our dog died. She was only a little over a year old. My partner was walking her and a loose dog on the street sprang out and attacked her. She died a few hours after in the vet and my partner has minor bite wounds from both dogs. Some days life is ******* plain unfair. I know I can be grateful I am not burying a child of my own like I have seen people around me do, and I am not fearing for my life based on prejudice, but it still ******* sucks. I wish to personally strike the owner of the other dog for their recklessness.


That's terrible, I'm very sad for you mate. I love dogs and I can understand your pain.
I'm agree that the owner of the other dog should be punished from authority. to have a dog is a responsability expecially if the dog is dangerous.


----------



## Bizier (19/6/13)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bizier (19/6/13)

A wounded hand and a dead dog later, I am going to ******* well brew tomorrow, I swear.


----------



## Camo6 (19/6/13)

That sucks mate. There needs to be tougher penalties for irresponsible or complacent dog owners. And there's no room in society for aggressive dogs regardless of what made them that way.


----------



## emnpaul (19/6/13)

Sorry to hear about your dog and missus Bizier. It's a shame you can't have the dog's owner destroyed. Whether they made the dog that way or just failed to control it, is irrelevant it's still their responsibility. Lowlife scum.


----------



## manticle (19/6/13)

All the best Bizier.

Pets are special, to lose one is sad and to lose one in such circumstances is awful.


----------



## kalbarluke (19/6/13)

Dave70 said:


> Find the owner, get in touch with the authorities and push to have the ******* thing destroyed.
> 
> I love my dogs, and we've had plenty, but I've zero tolerance for any dog who attacks a human.


+1. What if, instead of your wife, it had have been a child walking his/her dog? Or an elderly lady? The outcome could have been even worse. Most councils are quick to act on vicious dogs if notified.


----------



## jyo (19/6/13)

That is sad news, Biz. She was a bloody cool liitle dog. I hope your missus and you are ok, mate.


----------



## Bizier (19/6/13)

Cheers guys. Just to put it straight, my partner only sustained injuries from trying to separate the two animals. However, my anger is not only because of the damage done, there is a significant risk to at least small children from the animal. There are a lot of young families, many with dogs in our area. Authorities have been properly briefed.


----------



## Northside Novice (19/6/13)

Bezier that is completely fubar mate ! I am So bloody sorry for your dog . I am a really big dog lover and I can really feel your pain mate . The owners of the 'killer' at the least should go out of their way to compensate you and your family for the damage done , which hopefully will help but fuk that shit mate , it riles my bones when this happens , the bloody owner of the dog should be sent down and a big mark on their name for being pathetic dog owners for the rest if their lives . What was the breed that attacked ?


----------



## petesbrew (20/6/13)

Bizier said:


> Cheers guys. Just to put it straight, my partner only sustained injuries from trying to separate the two animals. However, my anger is not only because of the damage done, there is a significant risk to at least small children from the animal. There are a lot of young families, many with dogs in our area. Authorities have been properly briefed.


Couldn't help but guess that was the cause of your wife's injuries. It's what anyone would've done to try and save their dog.
But yeah that sucks. Sorry for your loss Bizier. What breed (or cross) was she?


----------



## Bizier (20/6/13)

She was a Lakeland Terrier and a great little dog.





In other news I finally brewed today, breaking a long drought, apparently only topped by Mika.

I brewed a triple batch of IIPA, and I added a long bit of SS braid to the pickup and stupidly disturbed it when transferring to the second cube, and it near stalled. To get the third cube, I needed to use the pump to pull against the hops, and after a 2.5 hour transfer, I cleaned the kettle, tipped the cube back in and re-sanitised it, but I only heated to 80 deg to try to not convert too much more hops. Cubes went into the pool.

I added just under 600g of hops from the 5 min mark, so I kinda got what I deserved.


----------



## pk.sax (21/6/13)

Yesterday, yes, yesterday. Our noobie tech rec guy asked what a FMS means. I told him Flight Masturbation System.

Totally got my boss with that one. He tries so hard to keep a poker face and not get involved but that got him.

A few hours later, another colleague is talking to a garage on the phone about his Subaru and in response to some question he responds, it's not stiff but then it isn't very floppy either.
On cue, my phone made the whistling tweet sound.


----------



## bum (21/6/13)

This is why everyone needs their alert tone to be "That's what she said".



Bizier said:


> I added just under 600g of hops from the 5 min mark


When are you gonna stop mucking about and get serious? Put some hops in the bloody thing next time.

Since you're talking about pumping against the hops (my alert tone just went off for some reason), am I to understand that's 600g of flowers? Nice.


----------



## Dave70 (21/6/13)

I'm hearing all this noise about glorified pâtissier Rachel Khoo, but can she actually cook?
If she looked like Julie Goodwin, would anybody actually give a **** about watching her program?


----------



## Camo6 (21/6/13)

Julie goodwin has a cooking show?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/6/13)

Someone stole my sons bike....

Not fckn happt as it cost me $280


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/6/13)

Someone stole my sons bike....

Not fckn happt as it cost me $280


----------



## Dave70 (21/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> Julie goodwin has a cooking show?


Cooking show? 
I thought she was a swimsuit model.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/13)

:icon_vomit:


----------



## warra48 (21/6/13)

I like the Rachael Khoo program.
Mrs warra also likes the program.

Bummer about the bike, Duc.


----------



## warra48 (21/6/13)

Dave70 said:


> Cooking show?
> I thought she was a swimsuit model.


If the one in blue is among the "best", it's almost enough to turn a bloke off women.


----------



## bum (21/6/13)




----------



## manticle (21/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> Julie goodwin has a cooking show?



She did at one point anyway. Great recipes like how to make chicken schnitzel or bake a potato.
Cute blonde one whose name I forget (from the MC afterwards) showed how to spread nutella and bananas on pizza dough the other day.

@ducati - someone stole my girlfriend's bike the other day too. Not $280 but a real pain in the arse nonetheless.


----------



## Camo6 (21/6/13)

Justine. Yum. And sometimes she had another little brown eyed mc contestant on with her. Cant remember what they cooked for some reason.


----------



## manticle (21/6/13)

Justine - that's the one. Nice apron.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/13)

Justine has nothing on Michaela from the food channel. My interest in Italian food has jumped since I discovered her show.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=simply+italian&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&authuser=0&ei=bsLDUcmVGoPliAe37YDYBw&biw=955&bih=618&sei=c8LDUePBJs35lAWio4DgAg


----------



## browndog (21/6/13)

Dave70 said:


> I'm hearing all this noise about glorified pâtissier Rachel Khoo, but can she actually cook?
> If she looked like Julie Goodwin, would anybody actually give a **** about watching her program?


yeah, from what I've seen she definitely can. I believe she is trained to be a chef in France.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/6/13)

Meave O'marra from SBS...hell yeh


----------



## bum (21/6/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Meave O'marra from SBS...hell yeh


I pictured you as more of a Maggie Beer man.


----------



## Dave70 (21/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Justine has nothing on Michaela from the food channel. My interest in Italian food has jumped since I discovered her show.
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=simply+italian&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&authuser=0&ei=bsLDUcmVGoPliAe37YDYBw&biw=955&bih=618&sei=c8LDUePBJs35lAWio4DgAg


Oh man, she is such a cutie.

I cant deny, cooking shows with attractive hosts will trump an episode of Breaking Bad or some-such for my viewing time any day. 




Like: 

My Greek Kitchen's Tonya Buxton and her giant spatula.








or: 

Clarie Robinson. Appearing Sunday the 25th at 1 & 3.30 pm, apparently.








And _obviously_


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/6/13)

bum said:


> I pictured you as more of a Maggie Beer man.


Actually Maggie Beer and Stephanie Alexander are my cooking idols. Anyone who does not have a copy of the Cooks Companion is a VB drinker


----------



## brettprevans (21/6/13)

Cant believe no one has mention nigella yet. I love that u see her eating. How many shows does the chef actually eat what they cook.


----------



## bum (21/6/13)

I know, right? Everyone else's food might be poison. How would you know?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/13)

most of them


----------



## Dave70 (21/6/13)

bum said:


>



That's so eerily reminiscent on one of my wife's uncles. His pride and joy is a 90 Model Honda Prelude, the ones with four wheel steering. On top of spray painting it himself, in his driveway, he's basically adorned it inside and out with the contents of a Supercheap Auto catalog. First he'll corner you, then walk you out to the Honda, then chew your ear off about the latest modifications he's performed. He could waffle for half an hour about speakers alone.
I haven't the heart to tell him all he's done is basically de-valued what was a shitbox to begin with. 
Nice bloke actually, but thank **** they live interstate.


----------



## Dave70 (21/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Cant believe no one has mention nigella yet. I love that u see her eating. How many shows does the chef actually eat what they cook.


Poor Nigella's been having a rough time of it lately. 
70 year's old or not, I would have smacked Saatchi upside the head if I saw him throttling my buxom English rose. 








[edit - spelled wife choking fuckhead Saatchi's name wrong]


----------



## Camo6 (21/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> Justine. Yum. And sometimes she had another little brown eyed mc contestant on with her. Cant remember what they cooked for some reason.


Fiona was the brown eyed girl I was thinking of. If these two had a cooking show together I would be a happy man. Shit, wouldn't have to be about cooking. Just a show with both of them _together_. Now that I'd pay to watch.


----------



## brettprevans (21/6/13)

I know. Fkn knob. Id divorce him and take half his cash. Thered be plenty of blokes lining up to court her. Hell even just for her food if not her looks. I also love her particular accent.


----------



## manticle (21/6/13)

So many nice aprons.
I love aprons.


----------



## warra48 (21/6/13)

Wife beaters and rapist deserve surgical castration.

In medical terms, the name of the surgery is called an "orchidectomy".


----------



## brettprevans (21/6/13)

manticle said:


> So many nice aprons.
> I love aprons.


should have seen my meast smothered apron and brendo and I did 50kg of snags and salami. My missus threw the apron out.

Oh hang in you were using innuendo. 

I recon their aprons look great.....on my floor. Yeah old and bad joke


----------



## dmac80 (21/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Justine has nothing on Michaela from the food channel. My interest in Italian food has jumped since I discovered her show.
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=simply+italian&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&authuser=0&ei=bsLDUcmVGoPliAe37YDYBw&biw=955&bih=618&sei=c8LDUePBJs35lAWio4DgAg


I'll raise you a Giarda from said food channel.

https://www.google.com.au/search?newwindow=1&q=giada de laurentiis&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=FCPEUcXEDMfJiAec24HQDQ&biw=1173&bih=545&sei=FyPEUcfpD83PlAWKwoGIBw

Her name sounds like a stomach bug,
but I'm imagining she'd be even tastier than the food she cooks....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/13)

Yum, menopause.


----------



## warra48 (22/6/13)




----------



## punkin (23/6/13)




----------



## Bribie G (23/6/13)

YouTube have got me totally worked out, whenever I log on. Depressing.


----------



## GuyQLD (23/6/13)

I get the craigtube recommendation. But what's with the PS3?


----------



## bum (23/6/13)

Bribie is a prawner of nubs from way back.


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/13)

Just had a shave in the shower and nicked myself slightly, better not put on white jocks.


----------



## brettprevans (24/6/13)

thank christ that stupid thread has been deleted.


----------



## Florian (24/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> Just had a shave in the shower and nicked myself slightly, better not put on white jocks.


You wear jocks over your face? Are you trying to rob a bank?

:lol: h34r:


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> thank christ that stupid thread has been deleted.


I'm just happy I got the last say. 
Far as I know.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/6/13)

Dave70 said:


> I'm just happy I got the last say.
> Far as I know.


"Incorrigable"


----------



## Josho (24/6/13)

Why dont they make like a lollypop that tastes like chicken i mean hey yummo


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/13)

fail

Incorrigible


----------



## WarmBeer (24/6/13)

F*ck!


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/13)

Florian said:


> You wear jocks over your face? Are you trying to rob a bank?
> 
> :lol: h34r:


I'm always getting called a cockhead so I dress appropriate to the role.


----------



## Josho (24/6/13)

Ninja Cockhead?


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/13)

come again?


----------



## Florian (24/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> I'm always getting called a cockhead so I dress appropriate to the role.


I almost liked that post until I realised how easy that could be misinterpreted. (Long word, sorry)

Totally unrelated, we missed your curries and company on Saturday!


----------



## Josho (24/6/13)

you can be the silent cockhead in the night killing people without a sound because you have your trusty white ninja jocks on.


----------



## Josho (24/6/13)

You know what nevermind,


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/13)

Oh..



WarmBeer said:


> "Incorrigable"


You just think.



Bribie G said:


> fail
> 
> Incorrigible


You're so.



WarmBeer said:


> F*ck!


Clever..


----------



## Florian (24/6/13)

That must have been the most short lived thread ever, deleted after only 5 minutes.


----------



## Malted (24/6/13)

Was that the thread about excessive use of educmacated language? It sure was shaping up to be jolly good fun. I am sad that it is gone.


----------



## Florian (24/6/13)

No, there was a new one, only lasted 5 minutes, maybe 10.


----------



## pk.sax (24/6/13)

Darn. I was planning on posting something random in there once a day just cuz...


----------



## pk.sax (24/6/13)

It was almost a reincarnation of the wpmo thread.


----------



## pk.sax (24/6/13)

In other news, our software support provider got fed up and gave me admin powers on the whole maintenance software. With a little warning, "don't do anything bad".

Oh, the balls!


----------



## pk.sax (24/6/13)

^ hat-trick


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/6/13)

I drew a dick on the whiteboard at work on Friday and someone has already rubbed it off..


----------



## Florian (24/6/13)

It all makes sense now...


----------



## GuyQLD (24/6/13)

practicalfool said:


> It was almost a reincarnation of the wpmo thread.


I don't want to reopen the pot of glue that dead horse became; but apart from the downhill spiral into the abyss towards the end I really like the WPMO thread. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/13)

TLR. There. FTFY


----------



## MartinOC (24/6/13)

Malted said:


> Was that the thread about excessive use of educmacated language? It sure was shaping up to be jolly good fun. I am sad that it is gone.


Yes, I was just getting interested when it was pulled - damned, recalcitrant moderators!! h34r:


----------



## bum (24/6/13)

MartinOC said:


> recalcitrant


Careful with that one. I used it in another exchange that went missing (quite rightly, I suppose, not entirely the place for it but I stand by the posts anyway - bloke is a proper goose).

Gently, gently.


----------



## bum (25/6/13)

For anyone who has ever been a Pantera fan (current membership to this group not required):

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IdCwtIijOA[/media]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/6/13)

ha! that was better than expected


----------



## bum (25/6/13)

I know, right? "Just simmer" killed me.


----------



## MartinOC (25/6/13)

OK, Bum. Sage advice. How about I refer to "the word before recalesce" in the OED instead?

I could, of course, be referring to myself in using "that other R-word", as I tend to object to restraint at the best of times (particularly in the consumption of alcoholic beverages).


----------



## bum (25/6/13)

I'll drink to that.


----------



## Dave70 (25/6/13)

Why did you make me remember dimebag.._sniff_..


----------



## WarmBeer (25/6/13)

Mains water to the street cut off by South East Water.

Forced to drink my own beer instead.


----------



## WarmBeer (25/6/13)

bum said:


> For anyone who has ever been a Pantera fan (current membership to this group not required):
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IdCwtIijOA[/media]


Thank you for that, haven't had a good laugh at a *tube clip for a while.

"5 minutes on lowwwww", I lost my shit.


----------



## Cocko (25/6/13)

******* losing it... so well done.


"5 Minutes on Looooww"

Awesome.


----------



## jyo (26/6/13)

Cemetary Cakes! That is an awesome clip.

On non-thrash topic- Had to call an after hours Medicare doctor out to the house for the little bloke tonight as he was too crook to take to an after hours clinic. Poor little bloke is riddled with hand, foot and mouth. The doctor was _literally_ at the door in 15 minutes. Medicare, so it was bulk billed.

This will stop me complaining about the amount of tax I pay for at least a few weeks.


----------



## Bizier (26/6/13)

jyo said:


> This will stop me complaining about the amount of tax I pay for at least a few weeks.


You could complain about the amount of tax I pay if you get bored during those weeks.

Seriously, I hope your kid's on the mend.


----------



## bum (26/6/13)

Poor little bugger. Hope he's on the mend soon.

Still. Free home visits? Friggin' Nanny State! This country is STUFFED! Best country in the world but.

Boonie. BOONIE!


----------



## jyo (26/6/13)

I know. Our health system is in ruins! I know people who have bad exeperiences, but mine has only been positive. That's having 2 kids (my bladder still suffers!) and 3 operations in the public health system. I didn't even know they did bulk-billed home visits until last night!

Thanks, blokes. Yeah he is picking up, but he has spent hours non stop screaming. Bloody distressing to see.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/6/13)

I have to say I didn't really understand what a hipster was until this week. I've been at the CBD Melbourne Uni campus for a few hours each day and there is certainly a prevalent 'look' among the youngsters. I had one young dude ask me yesterday why I 'chose to look so conspicuous'... beard, long hair, motorhead tshirt, black jeans...I assured him in Ballarat I get mistaken for so and so's brother or cousin or the guy from the servo or whatever at least once a month - in Ballarat he would be conspicuous haha. I guess the young artists from south melbourne don't chance upon many fat old ranga bogans too often...bad luck for them, we is good people.


----------



## manticle (26/6/13)

Hipsters are covered in insta-tatts, usually have glasses and some kind of facial hair, wear skinny jeans and are into 'vintage'.

You just ran into a uni square. They are also on the increase.


----------



## bum (26/6/13)

manticle said:


> You just ran into a uni square. They are also on the increase.


And the median age is advancing.

Significantly.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/6/13)

I also marked 48 exams today and gave an extra point for the persons first name and surname rhyming. Legitimate.


----------



## Cocko (26/6/13)

We sent a parcel today and the name was 'Mrs. Tuggy'

We threw in a bonus gift... I hope I meet her one day.

h34r:


----------



## wbosher (27/6/13)

My lil man had hand foot and mouth a couple of years ago, he couldn't even stand without screaming, as he had blisters on the soles of his feet. Bloody horrible watching him go through that. Fortunately the worst of it was over in a few days.


----------



## billygoat (27/6/13)

Lecterfan said:


> I have to say I didn't really understand what a hipster was until this week. I've been at the CBD Melbourne Uni campus for a few hours each day and there is certainly a prevalent 'look' among the youngsters. I had one young dude ask me yesterday why I 'chose to look so conspicuous'... beard, long hair, motorhead tshirt, black jeans...I assured him in Ballarat I get mistaken for so and so's brother or cousin or the guy from the servo or whatever at least once a month - in Ballarat he would be conspicuous haha. I guess the young artists from south melbourne don't chance upon many fat old ranga bogans too often...bad luck for them, we is good people.


I told you Lecter, them hipsters are everywhere.
There was even a couple at the Mallow. They kept staring at my hand knitted Richmond beanie. 
I think they secretly desired it.


----------



## Bridges (27/6/13)

Cocko said:


> We sent a parcel today and the name was 'Mrs. Tuggy'
> 
> We threw in a bonus gift... I hope I meet her one day.
> 
> h34r:


Where I used to work we had to special order stuff in for Mrs. Poon all the time. I never had the joy of seeing the poon. Just hearing about it afterwards.


----------



## lukiferj (27/6/13)

Kids can be rad


----------



## Bridges (27/6/13)

Now I'm all married and kids and don't even hear about the poon...


----------



## Bridges (27/6/13)

I also work elsewhere...


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Who likes writing 115 page reports that no one will ever read?


----------



## pk.sax (28/6/13)

Like?

That so a big word. But guilty.


----------



## brettprevans (28/6/13)

bum said:


> Who likes writing 115 page reports that no one will ever read?


when ur not getting paid for it... no one


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/13)

Nice car officer.

I snapped this on the way home the other night. That's a base model 200k + Porsche Panemera on loan to the coppers from the nice folks at Porsche Australia, apparently. 
The idea is to enlist it as a liaison tool so young people think police are accessable and awesome.
Don't know why they bothered bringing it out my way. They all drive lowered HiLux utes with dirtbikes strapped to the back or Maloo's with giant spotlights and plastered with RM Williams Bundy Rum stickers.


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Mobile phone while driving.

Tut tut.


----------



## Fents (28/6/13)

mobile while driving taking photo of a cop porsche

EPIC.


----------



## warra48 (28/6/13)

If you read the post carefully, Dave never mentioned a mobile phone, merely that he snapped the shot on the way home the other day.

Let's all assume he took it with a digital camera, so there's no issue with illegality.

And remember, our system works on the basis of innocence until proven guilty.


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

warra48 said:


> Dave never mentioned a mobile phone, merely that he snapped the shot on the way home the other day.


No but the image tells us he has a Windows Phone.

Poor guy.


----------



## GuyQLD (28/6/13)

Feeling left out yet bum?


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

One more will make Number 3, you reckon?


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/13)

bum said:


> No but the image tells us he has a Windows Phone.
> 
> Poor guy.


How can you tell?


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Nothing creepy. It's just the format of the filename.


----------



## wbosher (28/6/13)

Don't believe him Dave...big brother is watching you! Get out your tinfoil hat!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

there isn't anything exciting in the exif data.


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/13)

He's (bum) kind of right though. 
There seems to be **** all in the way of apps available for windows. With my old android Motorola I could run an app fo example that let me connect to my Contour GPS via bluetooth and configure it on the go.
Nobody seems to make stuff compatible with the windows platform. 

I might add I'm about as phone / tech savvy as Pauline Hanson is eloquent.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/13)

Dave........you are the first and only person I know that has a win phone

You poor guy.


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dave........you are the first and only person I know that has a win phone
> 
> You poor guy.





Dave70 said:


> I might add I'm about as phone / tech savvy as Pauline Hanson is eloquent.


Just to hedge anything tecky I may say.

Not the first time I heard distain leveled at windows phones. So what _do _propeller heads have against that operating system or whatever?


----------



## Bizier (28/6/13)

My partner and I have a game that only came about in Perth. It involves photos of the best bogan customised plates and the best Perth efforts at bad parks. We have some good ones.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/13)

Dave70 said:


> Just to hedge anything tecky I may say.
> 
> Not the first time I heard distain leveled at windows phones. So what _do _propeller heads have against that operating system or whatever?


Everything


----------



## brettprevans (28/6/13)

Poor nick

I may as well post my goodbyes for surely im on the hit list. *puts on foil hat and stands with mash paddle at the ready*


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Everything


Oh..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/13)

Sorry Dave. But that is the truth.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

I'm probably going to get a windows phone next.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm probably going to get a windows phone next.


You may as well slap yourself with wet lettuce whilst your at it


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

Had a play with a lumia 920 a few weeks ago, seems legit. I'm not up for a new one until next year anyway so will weigh up my options then. i currently have an iphone and I'm sick of having to deal with apple software all the time. I've had a play with samsungs and they feel really ******* flimsy.


----------



## pk.sax (28/6/13)

I'm gonna miss Nick, at least I know my bum will.

Flipping thin skinned of the men in white lab coats though. I guess the rat wasn't quite turning pink.


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Dave70 said:


> So what _do _propeller heads have against that operating system or whatever?


I don't actually have anything against it except that it is ugly as shit and made by the evilest c-bombs that exist. But that could only be because I've never used one.

Mate of mine, who is a _rabid_ MS defender, had to admit (with shame in his eyes because he knows I'm going to hold it against him later (if he asks nicely)) that he hates his Nokia WP purely because of the interface (and lack of apps). But that's him.


----------



## pk.sax (28/6/13)

What's worse?

Getting dragged to work on the weekend or being told in advance you're gonna slave all weekend in advance.


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

I have no income.


----------



## pk.sax (28/6/13)

I s'pose I might thank my stars. And your's. **** it, I'm still bummed.


----------



## brentice (28/6/13)

im drinking coopers 62. True story


----------



## jyo (28/6/13)

brentice said:


> im drinking coopers 62. True story


Reported.




And, commiserations.


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

brentice said:


> im drinking coopers 62. True story


If you don't say "true story" I assume that you're deliberately lying.


----------



## Cocko (29/6/13)

brentice said:


> im drinking coopers 62. True story


Possibly the best example of a pilsner on the current mass market,


Now, what happened to NickJD???

Anyone? Is he gone for good? I miss him already...

My fax machine was off line for a bit today so may have missed a memo...


----------



## bum (29/6/13)

"'Terminator' reboot coming June 2015, two more movies to follow"

****!


----------



## punkin (29/6/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qh3o1_whqu4#at=74


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/13)

Anyone getting a feeling of dante's inferno unfolding on this board?


----------



## WarmBeer (29/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Anyone getting a feeling of dante's inferno unfolding on this board?


Terrible movie. Just terrible.


----------



## goomboogo (29/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Terrible movie. Just terrible.


Surely better than Dante's Peak though?


----------



## pk.sax (29/6/13)

Figured out I can post pics directly to AHB from the iPhone now. Dunno if it's an iOS improvement or the new software, but this is slick.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/13)

Got bored today...kids shitting me off..

I decided to sort qnd sharpen my kitchen.knives


----------



## Camo6 (29/6/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Got bored today...kids shitting me off..
> 
> I decided to sort qnd sharpen my kitchen.knives


How did you do em Stu? (the knives not the kids). I used to use a whetstone then switched to a diamond hone then got one of these:







I could never get my knives shaving sharp but with this thing a few passes and they're better than new.


----------



## manticle (29/6/13)

I use a stone, followed by a diamond steel followed by a normal steel. Can get close to shaving sharp if you do it right and don't overdo any of the processes.

I'm a handmade kind of guy - looks like you plug that thing in? I always wonder about how much of the knife such things remove. Good sharpening should just replenich the edge with as little loss as possible.

That said, I haven't done anything nice to my knives for some time.


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Terrible movie. Just terrible.


sorry I meant the actual book which is the devine comedy. My bad. I was making reference to each level getting worse and more hellish.


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/13)

Camo6 said:


> How did you do em Stu? (the knives not the kids). I used to use a whetstone then switched to a diamond hone then got one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link to item please. I hate my whetstone. Actually I hate what my wife does t tge knives and never uses the steel for a quick sharpen.


----------



## Camo6 (29/6/13)

manticle said:


> I use a stone, followed by a diamond steel followed by a normal steel. Can get close to shaving sharp if you do it right and don't overdo any of the processes.
> 
> I'm a handmade kind of guy - looks like you plug that thing in? I always wonder about how much of the knife such things remove. Good sharpening should just replenich the edge with as little loss as possible.
> 
> That said, I haven't done anything nice to my knives for some time.


I used to do it all manually too but this thing makes my best efforts feel dull. It uses two spinning emery wheels, one for each side of the blade and is pressure dependent. For a really dulled knife you increase the pressure and then lighten it with each pass. To touch up a blade one or two swipes with barely any pressure seems to do it. It does change the angle of the edge by a degree or two but this is supposed to improve edge durability, or so it claims.




citymorgue2 said:


> link to item please. I hate my whetstone. Actually I hate what my wife does t tge knives and never uses the steel for a quick sharpen.


This is the American 110v version which is half the price of the 240v. I bought a $30 power inverter ( can't find link) to run it and even with the delivery costs it still worked out a lot cheaper. It also came with 3 or 4 spare belts but I'm only on my second because I tried to sharpen some scissors incorrectly. Mind you this was a couple of years ago. There are cheaper versions but I did some research and the ke-280 seemed the best. I thought the vid was a bit exaggerated but was proven wrong when I started using it.

If your keen CM2, let us know and I can probably pop by with it to let you trial one.

(And no, I am not a sales rep for Nirey)


----------



## Bizier (29/6/13)

I have a Lasky thingo, but would prefer an Edge Pro Apex. The Lasky is good for small knives like pocket knives, which I use a lot. I have thought about getting the Apex knockoffs. There is nothing like a razor sharp knife. I have been too busy and lazy when not to re-hone the knives in the house, but it is about that time.

I have been thinking about getting a set of these I am not keen on the asymmetrical edge, but I am pretty sure vegetables would part in fear.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/13)

Cant upload a pic from phone to site

I am anal about how my knives are treated. Wash under hot water and wipe a sponge along them.
Never placed in the sink.Only cut on wood or plastic cutting boards. Give them a regular LIGHT swipe with a good steel . When they require it I stone by hand. All my knives require different technique with sharpening.


----------



## punkin (30/6/13)

I use this diamond Lansky set in combination with a good steel..

http://lansky.com/index.php/products/4-stone-deluxe-diamond-system/

The steel gets used WAY more than the sharpener does... -_-


----------



## seamad (30/6/13)

Bizier said:


> I have a Lasky thingo, but would prefer an Edge Pro Apex. The Lasky is good for small knives like pocket knives, which I use a lot. I have thought about getting the Apex knockoffs. There is nothing like a razor sharp knife. I have been too busy and lazy when not to re-hone the knives in the house, but it is about that time.
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a set of these I am not keen on the asymmetrical edge, but I am pretty sure vegetables would part in fear.


I've got this one from edge pro: http://www.edgeproinc.com/Apex-Model-Edge-Pro-System/Apex-4-kit-p7.html
Expensive but so are good knives,some of mine are getting over 20 years old, managed to thin down the blades and re bevel some of them so saved buying some new knives. Very easy bit of kit to use and gives a lovely edge.


----------



## simplefisherman (30/6/13)

I have a 30-35cm length piece of high grade stainless round bar I use instead of a steel, polishes up the edge really nicely, gets some funny looks from people but when they see results they become believers. Best to draw the blade along from base to tip of the knife.
If you're ever caught short you can also use the rim on the bottom of a coffee cup to give the edge a tickle up, just make sure there's no chips on the rim, works as well as a $50 ceramic steel...
( can hear the purists groaning lol, but sometimes you just gotta do...)


----------



## Camo6 (30/6/13)

punkin said:


> I use this diamond Lansky set in combination with a good steel..
> 
> http://lansky.com/index.php/products/4-stone-deluxe-diamond-system/
> 
> The steel gets used WAY more than the sharpener does... -_-


I was gonna get a Lansky setup for my pocket knives and hunting knives as the Nirey is not always suited to some of my smaller blades.

My wife likes to test my kitchen knives on ceramic, glass, benchtops and generally anything harder than the knife itself. Then they get cleaned in the dishwasher . Once they get beyond the help of the steel (I think she believes this is some kind of meat prodder) I can take them all to the shed and have them shaving sharp in about 3 minutes.

It does lack the craftmanship of doing them by hand and I think this is a vital skill to hone (pun intended). I keep a couple of ezy-laps handy when camping/fishing/shooting but they're rarely needed on short trips.

I like the idea of the ss bar as a steel. I wonder if a short piece of annealed ss tube would suffice for camping.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/13)

The back of another knife also works.

My knives occasionaly made it into the dish washer but where allways placed out of danger


----------



## simplefisherman (30/6/13)

Yep have used stainless steel pipe as an edge polisher ( the handrail of the flybridge ladder... ) works fine. Just needs to be as hard or harder than the knife metal.


----------



## Bizier (30/6/13)

When I've been stuck in the wilderness of a foreign kitchen, sometimes I use coffee cups and then the sink itself. At work I sharpened a rubbish pocket knife on some rusty tin snips just to preserve my sanity.


----------



## Florian (30/6/13)

I've bought one of those Edge Pro knock offs a while ago but haven't used it on the good knifes yet, only gave it a few practice runs on some oldies.

At $26 delivered it was less than 10% of the price of the original, and according to a very lengthy and detailed thread on Whirlpool it's a 95% copy. There are some good videos out there on how to use those things and hundreds of different stones available. 

I've acquired some good knifes at the start of the year and so far they didn't need any sharpening, a quick hone with a ceramic rod between uses has been sufficient so far.


----------



## Mardoo (30/6/13)

Clearly it's time for a knife thread.


----------



## Camo6 (30/6/13)

I think there is one? On phone so cbf looking.


----------



## Florian (30/6/13)

Brew Food Utensils


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/13)

Yep. Thats the one. Has all my knives on there


----------



## bum (30/6/13)

Did Slowbeer stop offering the 10% discount when you by a bunch of singles or did I just get shafted?


----------



## mwd (30/6/13)

My House Rules on 7. I just love Carly she is some woman gets right into it. Sweaty and covered in paint she does not give up.
I want one just like her.


----------



## bum (30/6/13)

bum said:


> Did Slowbeer stop offering the 10% discount when you by a bunch of singles or did I just get shafted?


"By"?!

fml


----------



## Camo6 (30/6/13)

Florian said:


> Brew Food Utensils



I think I've found something to spend my tax return on (aside from brewing gear).


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/13)

Florian said:


> Brew Food Utensils


like an episode of dexter!!


----------



## krausenhaus (30/6/13)

Some fckwits stole my clothes from the laundromat.


----------



## Bizier (1/7/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Some fckwits stole my clothes from the laundromat.


Dude. That majorly sucks. So are you going to rock Kix's getup from now?


----------



## bum (1/7/13)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MruPjlRV4xg


----------



## punkin (1/7/13)

Top find. I reckon the Japanese have the best sense of humour in the world.


----------



## Mardoo (1/7/13)

I work very near both the Mountain Goat and Carlton breweries. Man, the smell of malt is driving me NUTS today.

MUST BREEEEEWWWW!!!!


----------



## bum (1/7/13)




----------



## Bridges (2/7/13)

Wow toe injury. Tough break hope he's ok.


----------



## bum (2/7/13)

I wonder if slash knows him?


----------



## krausenhaus (2/7/13)

Bizier said:


> Dude. That majorly sucks. So are you going to rock Kix's getup from now?


Problem is I already was, I was just trying to get 'em down for a quick wash before she got home.

She's gonna be pissed.


----------



## Bizier (2/7/13)

I am picturing you looking like her with your "facial Bjorn"

...something like an Aphex Twin kinda vibe.


----------



## Lecterfan (2/7/13)

I'm going off the rails with some crazy grains....dah dah daaah dah dah daaah da daaah


----------



## bum (3/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Qy-sQZH0RAI


----------



## jyo (3/7/13)

Lecterfan said:


> I'm going off the rails with some crazy grains....dah dah daaah dah dah daaah da daaah


Go easy with the 'special B'.


----------



## Yob (5/7/13)

Just thought I'd post an image of some of the stuff Ive been working on, 3D Model Render of the Structural works going on at Margaret Court Arena, It's been the last 12 months of my life.


----------



## WarmBeer (5/7/13)

Yob said:


> Just thought I'd post an image of some of the stuff Ive been working on, 3D Model Render of the Structural works going on at Margaret Court Arena, It's been the last 12 months of my life.


Nice! I now know who to go to when I want to design my next brewstand


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

The light/shadow looks amazing up at roof level.


----------



## Malted (5/7/13)

Yob said:


> Just thought I'd post an image of some of the stuff Ive been working on, 3D Model Render of the Structural works going on at Margaret Court Arena, It's been the last 12 months of my life.


To my eye, most of the roof structure looks real but the columns and everything below it are modelled?


----------



## Yob (5/7/13)

Nope, all my structural model, I didnt spend long on setting materials so thats why it looks a little dodgy.. close enough for my liking though, I work structure not artwork 

They are still building the roof structure, base concrete / steel structure is in though... was out on site the other day and it's... _*BIG *_


----------



## Bizier (5/7/13)

I have had so much coffee that the world has slowed down to a confused mass of photons late for appointments.


----------



## jlm (5/7/13)

Balance that out with a few beers. If your boss has an issue with it get him to give me a call and I'll explain the situation.


----------



## Malted (5/7/13)

Yob said:


> Nope, all my structural model, I didnt spend long on setting materials so thats why it looks a little dodgy.. close enough for my liking though, I work structure not artwork
> 
> They are still building the roof structure, base concrete / steel structure is in though... was out on site the other day and it's... _*BIG *_


In that case the roof structure is exceptional.


----------



## brettprevans (5/7/13)

Ill have to post up a pic of my last 6 months worth of work. And after youve seen my beer belly ill pst up some work. Lol


----------



## pk.sax (5/7/13)

@yob, whatcha using bloke? Impressive work.

Re looking real, it looks all model to me, but that's just the modeller knowing.
Modelleling software try to build perspective but it is calculated and I haven't yet seen any that account for spherical lenses and aberration that even the eye suffers. Modelled images always seem a little flat and unrounded. Been a few years since I really looked though.


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

You'd think that after 10 years of existence someone on this board would have had the courage to discuss cleaning kegs before now.

Finally someone with some BACKBONE has started posting!!!


----------



## mwd (5/7/13)

Skoda cars used to be the joke of crap European cars but since VW took them over they have become a more prestige make.
They like them in the Tour de France.


----------



## goomboogo (6/7/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Skoda cars used to be the joke of crap European cars but since VW took them over they have become a more prestige make.
> They like them in the Tour de France.


That's because everyone else is on a bicycle. The Skoda won the race in a photo finish, to a guy on a pushbike.


----------



## Bridges (6/7/13)

I like the skoda ad that's on this tour which states "10 years as official support vehicles and not one breakdown" Doesn't say much when all the cars are brand new and they only have to keep up with cyclists who average 40 or so kms an hour!


----------



## Cocko (6/7/13)

Shortest. Lived. thread. EVER!



...And so should be.


----------



## pk.sax (6/7/13)

?? Trust thread?

So, that's what happened.


----------



## Cocko (6/7/13)

BryBry warning points...


----------



## pk.sax (6/7/13)

Aw. Bugger. Wish I was there too.


----------



## pk.sax (6/7/13)

btw, I've started brewing again 

Even got myself a sack of malt a d a few yeast n hops 

Drank with a brewing legend today, all smoked wheat beer he made. Now a golden caroulis. Last night I had a monteith's IPA, still have a 9.5% stout and a Belgian choc dubbel around.


----------



## Cocko (6/7/13)

Font looks killer mate!

Although, I must say, those little wooden ball handles on the old rig were cool.. :blink:


----------



## pk.sax (6/7/13)

Bahahaha. Drunk Mexican hat handles. Yea, those kinda rotted in the bucket I dumped the taps in otw to brissy


----------



## Cocko (6/7/13)

Probably for the best.....

h34r:


----------



## treefiddy (6/7/13)

Looks like he's banned now.

I hope it wasn't over the topic he created. If so, it would probably be the first (and hopefully last) time I would use the word totalitarianism in a sentence.


----------



## pk.sax (6/7/13)

I'd just have to report you for your avatar treefiddy.


----------



## goomboogo (6/7/13)

What have you got against Buscemeyes?


----------



## bum (6/7/13)

A little goes a long way.

TNWSS.


----------



## pk.sax (6/7/13)

I find it offensive. According to the latest ethos in force here (apparently been like that), I don't need a worse reason.


----------



## pk.sax (6/7/13)

Him too. I never liked acronyms. Have bad trouble with them.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/13)

Bloody hell what did he do?


----------



## Cocko (6/7/13)

bum said:


> A little goes a long way.
> 
> TNWSS.


ATIWSS


----------



## Cocko (6/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Bloody hell what did he do?


He hid Jews under his floor...


----------



## pk.sax (6/7/13)

... Comment was below the belt, removed by author.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/7/13)

F*ck! I Regret having a social life, other than you f*ckers.

Obviously missed thread awesomeness.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/13)

We need to be able to rewind the Internet for moments like these. Slow motion action replays even.


----------



## Yob (6/7/13)

practicalfool said:


> @yob, whatcha using bloke? Impressive work.


Revit Structure mate, thousands of members, stopped just short of 3D connections etc.


----------



## Yob (6/7/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Obviously missed thread awesomeness.


 maybe CM2 has screenshots  h34r: :lol: ​


----------



## WarmBeer (7/7/13)

Yob said:


> maybe CM2 has screenshots  h34r: :lol: ​


They would be garbled together and difficult to interpret.


----------



## bum (7/7/13)

Anyone heard the story about the football fatalities in Brazil recently?

I sincerely hope I've been trolled. Absolutely sickening. Place I read about it had a video link to the events (which I don't have the stomach for) so it seems legit, unfortunately.

[EDIT: yet another in a chain of increasingly bizarre typos]


----------



## Bridges (7/7/13)

Yeah just heard about this going on in brazil, good P.R. For the upcoming world cup and Olympics...


----------



## pk.sax (7/7/13)

Hate this cold. Tried to be brave this morning, stuck to the bed now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/13)

My kids wont listen to me....


----------



## Bizier (7/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My kids wont listen to me....


If it makes you feel better, I'll also not listen to you.


----------



## punkin (7/7/13)

Trying all day to drink out a hangover. It's slow and tough going when you're doing it on your own. 


FirstWorldProblemIKnowPunkin


----------



## Bridges (7/7/13)

Destroyed the medial ligament in my left knee (grade 2) a couple of weeks ago playing football, off work, was good at first, bottled my first AG, got the second going in the fermenter now. But officially over limping around and not sleeping well.


----------



## Yob (7/7/13)

that'll learn you to get priorities in order..

Beer in hand

Football on TV

Knee OK 

:lol:


----------



## Bridges (7/7/13)

And after googling information on my knee every time I look at AHB the banner ads are trying to sell me knee braces and crap like that, must figure out the ad block thingy.


----------



## bum (7/7/13)

https://support.google.com/ads/answer/2662922?hl=en

Won't stop ads, just the creepy ones.

Maybe.


----------



## Bridges (7/7/13)

You're right Yob, and at 37 years young I think it's time to face up to the fact that Collingwood wont be drafting me any time soon, time to let that dream go.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/13)

On my old lappy I ran wireshark and worked out that google adsense ( or something like that ) was sending info back everytime.I opened a new page up. So I blocked the Ip add on outgoing. Solved a lot of probs. 

That was on a linux os..but if you run windows you deserve everthing you get....


----------



## brettprevans (7/7/13)

Yob said:


> maybe CM2 has screenshots  h34r: :lol: ​





WarmBeer said:


> They would be garbled together and difficult to interpret.


True story


----------



## brettprevans (7/7/13)

Stirring the mash. Smells good.


----------



## Cocko (7/7/13)

Wow, CM2, looking at a midnight finish?


----------



## bradsbrew (7/7/13)

Cocko said:


> Wow, CM2, looking at a midnight finish?


I don't think he is brewing Cocko :blink: :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (7/7/13)

Baked a lemon sponge cake out of a Spanish cookbook this arvo, but subbed the lemon for limes off our tree.
Piss easy, and it was the best.cake.ever.
Damn I'm awesome.


----------



## brettprevans (7/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> I don't think he is brewing Cocko :blink: :lol:


 other people mmv  on the ball brad. Get off the ball and have a beer for jehovahs sake.


----------



## Cocko (7/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> I don't think he is brewing Cocko :blink: :lol:



HAHAHA!...


----------



## brettprevans (7/7/13)

Surely ahb memwbrs like thishttp://aussiehomebrewer.com/user/22210-isabella-james/ are marketing trolls oe bots. Why not test them and delete if necessary.


----------



## bum (7/7/13)

Because she might be REAL.

I mean, WHAT IF, right?


----------



## Florian (7/7/13)

Leave her alone, she's an Amateur Brewer.


----------



## brettprevans (8/7/13)

And a "flexable chickk" apparently.


----------



## Clutch (8/7/13)

After working for the Dept of Transport for two years, I've learnt that Hell hath no fury like a stupid bogan whose driving record might prevent him from gettin' a job at the mines.

"But I really NEEEEED my licence back **** ya, I gotta job lined up down the mines!"

******* dregs.


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/7/13)

Some people refuse to take responsibility for their actions, you do realise Clutch that you are now burdened with the resposibility of said dregs no longer being able to get a job down the mines, at least in his mind. Truly pathetic some of these people are.


----------



## bum (8/7/13)

Clutch said:


> After working for the Dept of Transport for two years, I've learnt that Hell hath no fury like a stupid bogan whose driving record might prevent him from gettin' a job at the mines.
> 
> "But I really NEEEEED my licence back **** ya, I gotta job lined up down the mines!"
> 
> ******* dregs.


http://www.break.com/video/ugc/pissed-off-aussie-driver-1787229

NSFW: swear-bear


----------



## dmac80 (8/7/13)

bum said:


> http://www.break.com/video/ugc/pissed-off-aussie-driver-1787229
> 
> NSFW: swear-bear


Heh,

What a knob. I'd like to think that was a pisstake, but there are some idiots in this world.

Edit: Typo


----------



## lukiferj (9/7/13)

Just saw a hipster smoking a pipe while waiting for a bus in the city.


----------



## bum (9/7/13)

He should have been riding his fixie.


----------



## lukiferj (9/7/13)

I assume it was getting repaired after he caught the bottom part of his trousers in it. Who wears a suit with shorts?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/13)

Any hipster worth his salt would employ a leather trouser strap (preferable a vintage one):


----------



## bum (9/7/13)

Any hipster worth his salt would be _vegan_.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/13)

My ex dropped kids of on the weekend...complete with skiny leg jeans, skivy and coloured sand shoes.....

I am doing my best to change them......I really am...


Is it a battle I can win...


----------



## bum (9/7/13)

Yes but it will involve you dressing the same.


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/13)

Sitting here, trying to adjust my eyes to new led downlights.
I'm gonna hear nothing but complaints when SWMBO gets home.


----------



## tavas (9/7/13)

petesbrew said:


> Sitting here, trying to adjust my eyes to new led downlights.
> I'm gonna hear nothing but complaints when SWMBO gets home.


Too bright or too dark?

What sort did you put in? I found the Brightgreen DR700's were as bright as a 50W downlight, but bloody expensive.


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/13)

got some from bunnings.
Mirabella 5w = 30w bulbs. 4 for $36.
They're pretty bright, about the same as the old ones, but seem to have less of a beam angle than the old ones... a lot more focussed.
We'll see what happens tonight.
Got some up in my son's room, and they're a tiny bit dimmer, but okay.
See what the boss thinks.


----------



## tavas (9/7/13)

Ah OK. The Brightgreen ones are abut $50 ea, They are plug and play for 12v systems meaning you don't need to upgrade the transformer etc. They work really well but price is a killer. Mind you, compared to cost of power for halogens they do have a payback.

I've always found Mirabella globes don't last so I hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## jlm (9/7/13)

Speaking as a bloke who's installed a lot of shithouse led downlights and some good ones....I reckon the bright greens are the go. Basically because of their warranty. I forget the actual number but they're willing to put their sack on the line for a couple of years.....where others just claim good for x amount of hours.


----------



## Florian (9/7/13)

Petesbrew, she will notice, I can almost guarantee you that. If not then don't ever mention it. 

I have experimented with quite a few very cheap ones directly from china, but wasn't happy with any of those. Narrow angle and 'cold' light were the main complains.

Will look into those bright greens, but if it takes 3 years to pay them off then that kind of defeats the whole purpose of the exercise. 
And yes, mostly had trouble with Mirabella downlights.


----------



## Clutch (9/7/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> Some people refuse to take responsibility for their actions, you do realise Clutch that you are now burdened with the resposibility of said dregs no longer being able to get a job down the mines, at least in his mind. Truly pathetic some of these people are.


You're spot on mate. There's no sense of responsibility anymore, and its not even restricted to Gen Y and Millennials.


----------



## Bridges (9/7/13)

So how do you play "The classic Corn Hole Game, backyard fun for everyone! All wood construction and includes 2 sets of 4 bags"? :blink:


----------



## Bizier (9/7/13)

I have had a thing for Annabel Crabb since she wrote for the Syd Herald, but I just watched her sip a Crown Lager with Craig Emmerson. She got marks deducted.


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/13)

bum said:


> http://www.break.com/video/ugc/pissed-off-aussie-driver-1787229
> 
> NSFW: swear-bear


Love it.
This is like those people you see on those shows The Force, or Highway Patrol.
Ah it's always great laughing at people who are more stupid-er than you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/13)

I give advice to noobs

Know wonder I listen to Pink Floyd


----------



## pk.sax (9/7/13)

I might need to get cubes. Or a second fermenter. Despite best intentions, looks like I am heading towards a 50l hlt, 100qt esky tun and 100l kettle. How did this all happen! Might as well, I get to think of brewing on alternate weekends and if brew every other one of them I'd be lucky.

In the meantime, I'm almost outta beer and my first one is taking its time finishing up  I can see it working, the airlock hasn't stopped bubbling since I brought it inside.


----------



## punkin (10/7/13)

Just saw an ad on tv for a $60 can opener. From a click and send business.

$60 for a can opener.


----------



## mwd (10/7/13)

punkin said:


> Just saw an ad on tv for a $60 can opener. From a click and send business.
> 
> $60 for a can opener.


Bargain buy one get one free and your free strainer.
Pity most cans are ringpull these days.


----------



## kalbarluke (10/7/13)

I have a new favourite show: Ninja Warrior.


----------



## lukiferj (10/7/13)

Ninja Warrior is awesome


----------



## bum (10/7/13)

Not my image but I just saw these at the supermarket.







wtf?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/7/13)

Did they have sultana flavour?


----------



## bradsbrew (10/7/13)

Just made a hot chocolate to sit down and watch The Ashes, I am disgusted with myself.


----------



## thedragon (10/7/13)

Who buys shit like that?

And how does one make cola flavoured anything with no added flavour, additives or sugar?


----------



## bradsbrew (10/7/13)

bum said:


> Not my image but I just saw these at the supermarket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Bum, they're made with "Real Fruit". Could always soak the cola ones in Jamaican Rum.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/7/13)

thedragon said:


> Who buys shit like that?
> 
> And how does one make cola flavoured anything with no added flavour, additives or sugar?


No artificial.


----------



## Camo6 (10/7/13)

I had a try of the cola ones from a kid at work and they were vile. Now, a grape flavoured raisin I could probably handle.


----------



## petesbrew (10/7/13)

kalbarluke said:


> I have a new favourite show: Ninja Warrior.


Ninja Warrior rocks. Fun for the whole family.


----------



## petesbrew (10/7/13)

Glad I didn't get anyone to sponsor me for Dry July. 4 days in I cracked.
Currently sipping on an 18mth old framboise.


----------



## pk.sax (10/7/13)

Jack tar. Quite nice.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/7/13)

expodapax said:


> Hi there,
> Im new here and look forward to learning more.
> games online to play for free


Such temerity!


----------



## bum (11/7/13)

Six months.

SIX MONTHS!


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/13)

Going to be mighty upset if the first test is finished before I get to watch it whilst brewing tomorrow night. There is a reason why I have now set the brew rig up in the beer room.


----------



## bum (11/7/13)

My DT 770 PROs just fell apart. Had them since the 90s.

Gutted.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/13)

Surely you could McGyver them?


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Going to be mighty upset if the first test is finished before I get to watch it whilst brewing tomorrow night. There is a reason why I have now set the brew rig up in the beer room.


You might need to keep the tissues handy


----------



## bum (11/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Surely you could McGyver them?


I'm gonna have a crack tomorrow but it the problem is where the swivel joins the ear piece to the headband so go-fast tape is out of the question and araldite could go south fairly easily.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/13)

Cable tie?


----------



## Camo6 (11/7/13)

When all else fails Rapid Fix that sucker. No affiliation. On the right plastic it sticks like the proverbial.


----------



## bum (11/7/13)

The piece to fix is a bit too small for that but that's so decent bit of MacGyvering there. Cheers.

As long as I can get glue ONLY on the part that needs fixing I will be fine. That's why I'm doing it tomorrow instead of now...


----------



## bum (11/7/13)

Camo6 said:


> When all else fails Rapid Fix that sucker. No affiliation. On the right plastic it sticks like the proverbial.


Step 3 in the instructions there would be a real problem given it's a small moving part but I'll keep that gear in mind for bigger stuff I'll break (possibly later tonight).


----------



## Airgead (12/7/13)

What about something like sugru? Its a silicone putty that you can use to make or repair just about anything (www.sugru.com). I have used it to repair saucepan handles, power tool triggers....

Might work on your whatever they ares.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

I've had success with Loctite adhesive and fiddly repairs. Protip, use a toothpick to apply with precision.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

Hubble determines colour of distant planet for first time

space, man.




> If seen up close this planet, known as HD 189733b, would be a deep cobalt blue, reminiscent of Earth's colour as seen from space.
> 
> But that's where the similarities end. This "deep blue dot" is a huge gas giant orbiting very close to its host star. *The planet's atmosphere is scorching with a temperature of over 1000C and it rains glass, sideways, in howling 7000km/h winds*.


So I guess a manned mission is off the cards. That, and it's 596,000,000,000,000km away.


----------



## Airgead (12/7/13)

Yeah... dressing for the outdoors would be challenging. I'm not sure my windbreaker jacket would quite cut it.


----------



## mwd (12/7/13)

Bloody hell did not realise Pro cycling paid so much. Just watching Robbie Mckewen on Better Homes and Gardens with the mega Pad and Lamborgini.


----------



## manticle (12/7/13)

Tickets for the opening of the exhibition I'm in are $145 each.


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

Seems reasonable...


----------



## manticle (12/7/13)

If I win a prize I get a refund.


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

Was gonna continue joking.. BUT:

Sincerely hope you get some recognition mate, your work is amazing.

Maybe try and get your own name on the door?


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

manticle said:


> Tickets for the opening of the exhibition I'm in are $145 each.


Is that just for the opening? And does the admission price drop for general entry after that. Genuine question. I am obviously showing my ignorance of the arts here but that seems a bit steep for a general admission. Hard to get your work seen, but then again you want people with money viewing your work as well.

Best of luck, your work is deserving of being seen. I for one have spent quite a while viewing your detail.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (12/7/13)

Pretty sure the exhibition itself is free. It's at south australian museum which is free entry from memory. I've seen nothing about entry fees in anything that has been sent to me. 
If there is a cost it would be nothing like that. Openings have booze, food, entertainment etc. 145 is just outside my financial ability (two tickets required plus accomodation and flights from melbourne).


----------



## Airgead (12/7/13)

Dude... that's awesome. Your stuff is great and it deserves recognition.


----------



## manticle (12/7/13)

Cheers all for kind words. I'm pleased and proud and slightly annoyed that I might have to miss the opening.
Fwp I guess.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

manticle said:


> Pretty sure the exhibition itself is free. It's at south australian museum which is free entry from memory. I've seen nothing about entry fees in anything that has been sent to me.
> If there is a cost it would be nothing like that. Openings have booze, food, entertainment etc. 145 is just outside my financial ability (two tickets required plus accomodation and flights from melbourne).


Well that makes more sense. I suppose it is good for you to know that your work is on display at an opening that is requesting those sort of dollars.


----------



## Camo6 (12/7/13)

And hopefully it inspires some collector interest. I realise a skill like that is self satisfying but dang a bit of coin on the side don't hurt no one.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

bum said:


> The piece to fix is a bit too small for that but that's so decent bit of MacGyvering there. Cheers.As long as I can get glue ONLY on the part that needs fixing I will be fine. That's why I'm doing it tomorrow instead of now...


Haven't seen anything from Bum tonight, maybe his hands are stuck to his headphones and his headphones are stuck to his head? I imagine that would make it pretty hard to type.


----------



## tavas (12/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Haven't seen anything from Bum tonight, maybe his hands are stuck to his headphones and his headphones are stuck to his head? I imagine that would make it pretty hard to type.


Nick's gone. He has no one to argue with. All the rest of us are amateurs compared to those two.


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

ODG, They have ruined it!

Damn them and their ruined it attitudes! 

Is there any one who can save us!


----------



## Northside Novice (13/7/13)

Austin ?


----------



## jyo (13/7/13)

These pics are rad-

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/earthpicturegalleries/9927514/Bug-eyed-macro-photographs-of-insects-by-Ireneusz-Irass-Waledzik.html?frame=2508298


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/13)

Sick to death of sunnies breaking. Why can't they make them a bit more pliable (considering the slight bending when you rest them on the top of your head.)


----------



## Clutch (13/7/13)

I wear Oakleys and have similar problems. My father has a pair of Maui Jim's that he can tie in a knot, (no exaggeration) and they've held up for years. Not cheap though.


----------



## jyo (13/7/13)

Bolle safety glasses. Durable, cheap, _very_ stylish and not a hipster in sight.



Ok. You're right- I get them for free and I'm a cheap prick.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/7/13)

$30 polarised sunnies from the servo. Too easy


----------



## Bridges (13/7/13)

Bolle safety glasses FTW. Hard to break, cheap to replace, chicks dig tradies.


----------



## kalbarluke (13/7/13)

The price of a pair of sunglasses is indirectly proportional to the amount of time it takes you to break or lose them. Buy a $200 pair of sunnies and they are lost/stolen/broken/scratched badly within the first fortnight. The Bolle safety glasses you pick up from work will be a part of your life for years.

Oh, and seeing as this is the no topic thread I can go off topic, so I'd just like to add that this winter in SE QLD has been really warm. So warm that: a) I have had to mow my lawn this month and will have to again within a fortnight, b )I saw a huge red belly black snake and c) my hops are shooting up already. These three things are unheard of for this time of year around this region.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/7/13)

Yep ...Bolle sunnies are the go. Cheap,polarised and hipster free.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yep ...Bolle sunnies are the go. Cheap,polarised and hipster free.


Sssshhh, once the hipsters hear this, they'll all be wearing them. Ironically, of course.


----------



## jyo (13/7/13)

These glasses look cool in all occasions. I can mow the lawn in safety, whilst looking a million bucks.

Next hipsters will be drinking Dark Mild too.


----------



## pk.sax (13/7/13)

Heh, I've been using he clear Boole safety's for bike riding for years. Damn hard to break, use them when using tools, whatever, both mine are in the toolbag atm actually! Prolly paid, what about 8-10 bucks each from the retailer direct from uk.


----------



## TasChris (13/7/13)

tavas said:


> Nick's gone. He has no one to argue with. All the rest of us are amateurs compared to those two.


I have tried to step into the gap by picking fights when I now I shouldn't.
I blame Bum and Nick


----------



## pk.sax (13/7/13)

Sorry mate, you're spelling isn't up to nick.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/7/13)

practicalfool said:


> Sorry mate, you're spelling isn't up to nick.


*your


----------



## TasChris (13/7/13)

I am not in his league at all!


----------



## pk.sax (13/7/13)

Clearly, you're not yet wearing a bigw pot to protest rallies.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/7/13)

******* hipsters are all ready onto Coopers..


----------



## Malted (14/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> I for one have spent quite a while viewing your detail.


Sounds a bit dodgey.


----------



## TasChris (14/7/13)

practicalfool said:


> Clearly, you're not yet wearing a bigw pot to protest rallies.


No I am a 3V sort of guy which is a bit unwieldy to wear except to Ned Kelly themed events


----------



## bradsbrew (14/7/13)

Malted said:


> Sounds a bit dodgey.


His drawings are quite good as well. :huh:


----------



## Malted (14/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> His drawings are quite good as well. :huh:


Too bloody right, I hope to get down to the Museum to see them 'in the flesh'


----------



## thedragon (14/7/13)

jyo said:


> These pics are rad-
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/earthpicturegalleries/9927514/Bug-eyed-macro-photographs-of-insects-by-Ireneusz-Irass-Waledzik.html?frame=2508298


Great pics. Hard to believe that they are real.


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/13)

Had a polite whinge to the sunglass company "Liive" (those "cheap" ones you get from a surf shop).
Lady said to send them in and they'll replace them... still waiting. Was worth a shot.
Glad it's been overcast lately.


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/13)

Florian said:


> Petesbrew, she will notice, I can almost guarantee you that. If not then don't ever mention it.
> 
> I have experimented with quite a few very cheap ones directly from china, but wasn't happy with any of those. Narrow angle and 'cold' light were the main complains.
> 
> ...


Had a problem with intermittent tv reception the past week. 2,7,9 and a few other channels dropped out for an hour or so every evening. Not the same time but similar. After a while it would just start up again like nothing had happened.
Spent a few days scratching my head, thinking of causes, googling causes (and reading halfwit's responses).
Finally clicked this morning - the new LED lights.
The 12v ones in my son's bedroom upstairs are messing with the reception (or the transformer, but they were existing electronic ones.)
The 240v ones downstairs are fine.

Glad I sorted it out before wasting money on an antenna man.


----------



## tavas (17/7/13)

I lost Channel 7 when I put in LED's. I tried ferrite cores on the fly lead but made little difference. Turns out a couple of of the Brightgreens had failed inductors. A mate at work has some intermittent issues with Channel 7 when he puts his upstairs lights on. They are not Brightgreens but I don't know what brand.

Used to be a lot easier when you just stuck a 60W incandesent in.


----------



## punkin (17/7/13)

7 minutes worth watching.

http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-power-of-concentration-miyoko-shida.htm


----------



## brentice (17/7/13)

im on my 3rd breakfast beer..... True story


----------



## brentice (17/7/13)

punkin said:


> 7 minutes worth watching.
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-power-of-concentration-miyoko-shida.htm


 Deadset fantastic....True story


----------



## manticle (17/7/13)

manticle said:


> Pretty sure the exhibition itself is free. It's at south australian museum which is free entry from memory. I've seen nothing about entry fees in anything that has been sent to me.
> If there is a cost it would be nothing like that. Openings have booze, food, entertainment etc. 145 is just outside my financial ability (two tickets required plus accomodation and flights from melbourne).



Just checked and it's $10 entry, 7 concession.

http://www.samuseum.sa.gov.au/explore/exhibitions/waterhouse-natural-science-art-prize-2013


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/13)

Been asked to play acoustic guitar at an in-law's wedding in 2 months time.
Time to rebuild some calluses. Thankfully I've also enlisted another guitarist mate who's much better than me.
No music choice so far apart from "no hard rock".... 
I think I can easily sneak a few songs in :super:


----------



## pk.sax (18/7/13)

So, now that DASFFS has been made officially illegal on AHB...


----------



## Dave70 (18/7/13)

Careful fella..


----------



## WarmBeer (18/7/13)

practicalfool said:


> So, now that DASFFS has been made officially illegal on AHB...


I think you just contravened Rules 4, 6 and 10, all in one small sentence.


----------



## Dave70 (18/7/13)

That's a paddlin..


----------



## brentice (18/7/13)

practicalfool said:


> So, now that DASFFS has been made officially illegal on AHB...


I don't know what DASFFS means.... Am I not real bright or is the world out to try and hit me in the melon with a house brick.... Its all true


----------



## punkin (18/7/13)

.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/7/13)

brentice said:


> I don't know what DASFFS means.... Am I not real bright or is the world out to try and hit me in the melon with a house brick.... Its all true


try searching....


----------



## jyo (18/7/13)

punkin said:


> 7 minutes worth watching.
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-power-of-concentration-miyoko-shida.htm


Sensational stuff.


----------



## Mardoo (18/7/13)

punkin said:


> 7 minutes worth watching.
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-power-of-concentration-miyoko-shida.htm


Indeed. That last moment is VERY cool.


----------



## pk.sax (18/7/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I think you just contravened Rules 4, 6 and 10, all in one small sentence.


Isn't the whole thread following the post by herr Auschwitz a violation of the content of post #1 in that thread. If he really meant it he should've locked the thread after posting the list. At least, then there would be no ambiguity as to his intent. He is saying one thing and proving yet another by his actions. Yes, I'm aware he responded in another thread and pointed to said Texan nature of doing things the long way, I still find it unbecoming to mislead through words.

PS: ban me for all I care, I really dislike the behind doors way of doing things that seems to only be getting worse. It only encourages dishonesty and cliques. Enjoy your new clique of restricted information.


----------



## kalbarluke (18/7/13)

I hate the ads on Imparja. A 12 year old with Movie Maker could do better.


----------



## Cocko (18/7/13)

A 12 year old with a movie maker would probably charge about 5 times the cost tho.....


----------



## petesbrew (18/7/13)

practicalfool said:


> So, now that DASFFS has been made officially illegal on AHB...


I always preferred LTFG.


----------



## jyo (19/7/13)

Sometimes the best people are the ones you are yet to meet.


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

jyo said:


> Sometimes the best people are the ones you are yet to meet.


Yeah, I will second that because I have met you Jyo.
Hahaha

All I can taste is cigar butts and my organs are threatening industrial action. Time to brew.


----------



## jyo (19/7/13)

Bizier said:


> All I can taste is butts and my organ is small and out of action. Time it grew.


It's ok, bud. I have met you too, and can vouch for the above


----------



## TasChris (19/7/13)

Fighting with Centrelink ...Makes me want to go postal.

They just won't admit any error even though it is plainly obvious to all and sundry.

Bastards


----------



## Malted (19/7/13)

brentice said:


> I don't know what DASFFS means....


I Googled DAFFS and LTFG :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## warra48 (19/7/13)

TasChris said:


> Fighting with Centrelink ...Makes me want to go postal.
> 
> They just won't admit any error even though it is plainly obvious to all and sundry.
> 
> Bastards


Aaahh, another classic example of my Rule No.1 of the Public Service, which is that every one of their activities must sustain their existence.
Thus, if they admitted a mistake, and your issue with them was resolved, it results in no more work on it for the time being. By challenging you, it creates a whole new world of activity until it is finally sorted out after much much activity.

Any of you on this forum who are public servants, just go and have a beer.


----------



## TasChris (19/7/13)

warra48 said:


> Aaahh, another classic example of my Rule No.1 of the Public Service, which is that every one of their activities must sustain their existence.
> Thus, if they admitted a mistake, and your issue with them was resolved, it results in no more work on it for the time being. By challenging you, it creates a whole new world of activity until it is finally sorted out after much much activity.
> 
> Any of you on this forum who are public servants, just go and have a beer.


You maybe right as I have been elevated to a higher level of dispute resolution...thus endorsing their existence.

When I said why can't Gov departments talk to each other (as dispute involves state Education Dept and Centre link) they both said Gov departs the worst to deal with...to which I said "I know"...irony was lost I'm sure.

2.5 hours on hold for the day

drinking heavily now


----------



## punkin (20/7/13)

Malted said:


> I Googled DAFFS and LTFG :lol: :lol: :lol:



Bastard! I went and googled LTFG and got RTFM


----------



## Bizier (20/7/13)

It is that awful moment when your pours turn from such impressive diamond brilliance to poo-cloudy over a single beer. The keg is not long for this world. I am also too lazy to rack a new keg. Lucky I have a six pack in the fridge *hugs self*.


----------



## punkin (21/7/13)

Specially when it explodes at once and ruins an almost full perfeect beer that was all the more valuable cause it was the last of that batch.


AndYouOnlyWantedOneMoreBeerPunkin


----------



## pk.sax (21/7/13)

Kegged my beer yesterday, last few litres to bottle, discovered that I don't any lommger own a bottle capper  oh boy..... foil cap ftw, hope it works.


----------



## petesbrew (21/7/13)

punkin said:


> Bastard! I went and googled LTFG and got RTFM


Awesome band that... Everyone liked "Killing in the Name"", but I liked "Bullet in the Head" better.


----------



## emnpaul (21/7/13)

For me it was all about FREEDOM.

I saw Black Sabbath at Acer arena a few months back and the fill in drummer, Brad Wilk stole the show. Yeah, awesome band.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/7/13)

What band, eh? I don't know which angry band you mean?

Now, Funeral For A Friend, that's a band angsty youth can relate to.


----------



## Florian (21/7/13)

punkin said:


> Bastard! I went and googled LTFG and got RTFM


 


petesbrew said:


> Awesome band that... Everyone liked "Killing in the Name"", but I liked "Bullet in the Head" better.


Rage The ******* Machine??

Agree with your order of preference, though.


----------



## Fat Bastard (21/7/13)

emnpaul said:


> For me it was all about FREEDOM.
> 
> I saw Black Sabbath at Acer arena a few months back and the fill in drummer, Brad Wilk stole the show. Yeah, awesome band.


Brad Wilk played on the album, but the drummer you (and I) saw was Tommy Clufetos, session man best known for playing in Rob Zombie's band. And if by " stole the show" you mean played horribly inappropriate fills and double kick for the style of the music, then I agree.


----------



## punkin (22/7/13)

Fat Bastard said:


> Brad Wilk played on the album, but the drummer you (and I) saw was Tommy Clufetos, session man best known for playing in Rob Zombie's band. And if by " stole the show" you mean played horribly inappropriate fills and double kick for the style of the music, then I agree.



Eh! You! Didn't you kill my brother?


----------



## Dave70 (22/7/13)

Fat Bastard said:


> Brad Wilk played on the album, but the drummer you (and I) saw was Tommy Clufetos, session man best known for playing in Rob Zombie's band. And if by " stole the show" you mean played horribly inappropriate fills and double kick for the style of the music, then I agree.


I'll agree Clufetos seemed to have overplayed it at times, but only because Bill Wards unsophisticated plod - thump - crash style is what is etched into our minds. Virtually every drummer who's sat in the chair for sabbath could play rings around ward, as much as Osbournes vocal was eclipsed by Dio. There I said it.

**** sentimentality. Nothing drives a metal show better than a talented hard charging drummer.


----------



## Fat Bastard (22/7/13)

Dunno about Ward being a plodder. Not a fast or technical drummer by any measure, but he played with a unique style and a bit of groove, something most modern metal drummers lack. 

I would have loved to see Bill up there, but have happily settled for someone with some real affinity for the music. Even Vinnie Appice! Again.


----------



## emnpaul (22/7/13)

Fat Bastard said:


> Brad Wilk played on the album, but the drummer you (and I) saw was Tommy Clufetos, session man best known for playing in Rob Zombie's band. And if by " stole the show" you mean played horribly inappropriate fills and double kick for the style of the music, then I agree.


Really? ****. I just assumed Wilk had lost a lot of weight due to his modified diet due to his diabetes. Kinda hard to see from where I was sitting...

I still think his (Clufetos') drumming was awesome. And yes, Appice was fully awesome when he played the Heaven and Hell tour.


----------



## petesbrew (22/7/13)

Anyone else see You Am I at the Enmore last Friday? The queue for their Brew Am I ale was rather long. Worth the wait I must say.
Great beer, great show.


----------



## jlm (23/7/13)

Wort ran off through the plate chiller at 13C.......Should actually take a temp of what's coming out of the tap this time of year. And put shoes and/or socks on.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/7/13)

Aparantely someone had a baby.......


----------



## jyo (23/7/13)

petesbrew said:


> Anyone else see You Am I at the Enmore last Friday? The queue for their Brew Am I ale was rather long. Worth the wait I must say.
> Great beer, great show.


Saw them in Perth at The Astor. Absolutely brilliant! And yes, I reckon the Brew Am I was a pretty decent beer.


----------



## kalbarluke (24/7/13)

petesbrew said:


> Anyone else see You Am I at the Enmore last Friday? The queue for their Brew Am I ale was rather long. Worth the wait I must say.
> Great beer, great show.


I saw them at the Tivoli in Brisbane. They were very good.
I also got to meet them all before hand. They were giving out their 'Brew Am I'. It is a nice pale ale. Had a great night.


----------



## warra48 (24/7/13)

First photo.


----------



## bullsneck (26/7/13)

So I have found out that 'please' in Dutch is not 'astublieft' while holidaying in Belgium.

Google translate it.


----------



## punkin (26/7/13)

Feeling pretty smug with myself of an afternoon this week. I have 4 really good brews on tap at once and that's rare.

A 0 Min IPA that has good hop flavour but needs a little more bitterness next time to balance the malt.

A tap of the Punkin's Cascadian Black rich hop flavours and aromas with good bitterness and coffee malt.

A tap with a American Red Ale, malty beer with good hop flavour and a ruby red colour.

A tap with Old Speckled Hen clone. A good malty beer with subtle hops that you can chew.

Couldn't be happier deciding which tap to pull each time i walk up :super: :drinks:


----------



## bradsbrew (26/7/13)

Had to re-read that last line. I thought it said "each time I wake up".


----------



## punkin (26/7/13)

It's nice when all the stars align.


----------



## warra48 (26/7/13)

bullsneck said:


> So I have found out that 'please' in Dutch is not 'astublieft' while holidaying in Belgium.
> 
> Google translate it.


Yup, it's actually "alst U blieft", but spoken as if it's one word. Literally "if you please".
Hope you are having a great time sampling those magnificent Belgian beers.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/7/13)

Canberra: enjoyed the Wig and Pen, enjoyed the Phoenix (great little live venue and tooheys old on tap always makes me giggle), enjoyed the National gallery and Turner exhibition, enjoyed the little asian taxi driver who made me sing Europe's final countdown with him because he insisted I was a famous rockstar due to my hat, beard and tatts (although this might have been a ploy as he seemed to have the song cued up on the cd player ready to go).

Didn't enjoy the bloating, reflux and diarrhoea so much, but I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## Bizier (26/7/13)

Turner is straight gangsta son!
Nice story.
I am going to AGWA tomorrow, it is like modern art's greatest hits.


----------



## manticle (26/7/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Canberra: enjoyed the Wig and Pen, enjoyed the Phoenix (great little live venue and tooheys old on tap always makes me giggle), enjoyed the National gallery and Turner exhibition, enjoyed the little asian taxi driver who made me sing Europe's final countdown with him because he insisted I was a famous rockstar due to my hat, beard and tatts (although this might have been a ploy as he seemed to have the song cued up on the cd player ready to go).
> 
> Didn't enjoy the bloating, reflux and diarrhoea so much, but I guess you can't have everything.


But you'll enjoy the swap tomorrow right?


----------



## Lecterfan (27/7/13)

Nah sorry chief, had to back away from the Cockatoo extravaganza, I passed my apologies onto breakbeer earlier in the week.


----------



## petesbrew (28/7/13)

The new Toyota Camry ad.
Not sure whether to laugh or facepalm.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/13)

Yep....with you on that.......took me a while to realise it was a car add


----------



## kevo (29/7/13)

Felt a certain amount of irony today watching a guy with a 'Sons of Anarchy' shirt take a number at the supermarket deli.

Thought it was actually quite conformist.


----------



## petesbrew (29/7/13)

kevo said:


> Felt a certain amount of irony today watching a guy with a 'Sons of Anarchy' shirt take a number at the supermarket deli.
> 
> Thought it was actually quite conformist.


That made my day.


----------



## Droopy (29/7/13)

Only 3 months til SOA returns!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/7/13)

A conforming anarchist......bit like John Lydon standing in line at a Bieber concert


----------



## djar007 (29/7/13)

Just wearing samcro shirt is irony enough.


----------



## Droopy (29/7/13)

It would be irony if it were an iron-on samcro...


----------



## djar007 (29/7/13)

A so-cal decal.


----------



## Bizier (30/7/13)

I have to stay awake for a bit to delay my sleep cycle for shift change. I thought I was a genius when I pulled an espresso shot into a cold heavy mug to maximise heat loss, transferred it into a pint glass and began pouring a bottle of Zywiec porter on top... you know, it will be kinda like a Kahlua.

So it instantly turns into this cup of turgid, gelatinous foam.

It is slowly turning back to flat coffee beer for me to taste. I have no more bottles of this, so I can't repeat the experiment adding the coffee after pouring the beer.

ED: Def won't work the other way because I added the remainder of the bottle and it instantly went to foam again and looked like a nitro pour settling with the beer visibly cascading through the bubbles.


----------



## bum (30/7/13)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14h8-3KbWoI[/media]


----------



## Dave70 (30/7/13)

Tip @ 1:41 - bullshit. I'm convinced you need to relax the hip flexors to do a quality, bladder emptying wee. The best I can manage is treading water or maby a casual breast stroke. 
Over consumption of B group vitamins and Vegemite can also be a trap for new players. 

Otherwise, sound advice.


----------



## KingKong (1/8/13)

Well it went from 4 posts to 16. Wonder how long the next one will last?


----------



## WarmBeer (1/8/13)

Now you've blown it. They'll have to delete one of the most popular threads on AHB.


----------



## KingKong (1/8/13)

Doubt it....


----------



## punkin (2/8/13)

.


----------



## lukiferj (3/8/13)

Bargain!!! Shame they only had 3. Perfect size for beer tasting with friends.


----------



## Bridges (4/8/13)

Was just cleaning up after bottling a northern brown ale when my better half came home and complained that "the house smelt like a brewery" to which I replied "Awesome" I don't think she was impressed, I was quietly pleased though.


----------



## kalbarluke (4/8/13)

Burnt my tongue because dinner was too hot. Now my home brew tastes different.


----------



## thedragon (4/8/13)

kalbarluke said:


> Burnt my tongue because dinner was too hot. Now my home brew tastes different.


Better, worse, or just different?


----------



## Bizier (4/8/13)

I ate a questionable laksa for lunch. I wish I had a burned tongue.


----------



## pk.sax (4/8/13)

I just loled

Went to Indian grocery store today, scored awesome mash paddle. Shopkeeper asked if I was sure I wanted it


----------



## Florian (7/8/13)

so pissed off!

travelling to wellington today via sydney. of course the plane leaving Brisbane had to have some technical isssues so i missed the connecting flight by five minutes.

Now on a room/lunch/dinner package at the rydges sponsored by qantas and waiting for my flight out tonight. What a waste of a holiday day.

Funny thing is, i departed from the international terminal in bris and therefore had already 'checked out of australia', but then had to get back into the country to get to the hotel. took immigration 40 minutes to figure out how to book that in their systems, wasn't allowed to go anywhere til they got it sorted.
felt a bit like eddy.


----------



## wbosher (7/8/13)

Don't worry too much...crap day here in Welly town today.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/8/13)

Your lucky you where not on a boat ..... Your holiday may have included an all expenses paid trip to PNG


----------



## Florian (7/8/13)

Finally on plane again, leaving Australia for the second time today.


----------



## petesbrew (7/8/13)

This Slide Show is just shit. 40min in and we've seen one slide set, and then 30min of stupid party games & charades.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/8/13)

Cleaned house top to bottom yesterday....kids come home from school and decide to eat dried noodles in front of TV...now carpet is covered in dry noodles......why do I bother


----------



## thedragon (7/8/13)

petesbrew said:


> This Slide Show is just shit. 40min in and we've seen one slide set, and then 30min of stupid party games & charades.


Absolute crap (the show, not your comment). Wonder how long it'll last.


----------



## petesbrew (7/8/13)

thedragon said:


> Absolute crap (the show, not your comment). Wonder how long it'll last.


Don't worry, mate. I was expecting a right flaming for posting it.

The TWO tilting the set skits were stupidly funny, but it's gonna get canned pretty quickly IMO.


----------



## petesbrew (9/8/13)

Blue Vein & Bacon Pizza from Dominos.
For a Domino's pizza it was pretty bloody awesome, but wow my breath smelt like an empty skip bin.


----------



## manticle (9/8/13)

Why does a 500mL bottle of sam smith's taddy porter cost $25 at de ja vu?
Why did the top part of my front brick fence just collapse?


----------



## Northside Novice (9/8/13)

duvel or rodenbach ? am leaning towards duvel but either means I gotta get up and walk to fridge ... 


hmm could text mrs to fetch both B)


----------



## Lecterfan (9/8/13)

FB - when you thought you had met every possible fuckwit in your immediate vicinity, thank goodness for AHB...errr...I AM that fuckwit for many of you, please ignore...


----------



## pk.sax (10/8/13)

I only really use this site on the phone, not in mobile mode. Many of your avatars look like animals to me. Lecter, yours looks like an ugly little dog face.


----------



## Cocko (10/8/13)

Rice. 

I like it.

hate it when it is ricey,,, but still like it.

Cheers!


----------



## Northside Novice (10/8/13)

eating via a straw again mate ?


----------



## Cocko (10/8/13)

A little.


----------



## goomboogo (10/8/13)

manticle said:


> Why does a 500mL bottle of sam smith's taddy porter cost $25 at de ja vu?
> Why did the top part of my front brick fence just collapse?


A recent study linked the two. There has been an increase in fence collapses at the same time as beer venues have been increasing their mark-up on imported beer. The correlation is certain.


----------



## goomboogo (10/8/13)

Cocko said:


> Rice.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrkIhPqAQ1c


----------



## Lecterfan (10/8/13)

I'm desperate to know if it's true that you can tell a wella woman by the way she wears her hair? Also is it equally true that you can tell a wella woman anywhere?


----------



## Bizier (10/8/13)

It won't happen overnight, but you will end up marrying Rod Stewart.


----------



## goomboogo (10/8/13)

Bizier said:


> It won't happen overnight, but you will end up marrying Rod Stewart.


That should be reason enough to stay away from the stuff.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/8/13)

I am more of a Pantene kinda guy


----------



## Bizier (10/8/13)

Pantah type of guy?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/8/13)

Darmah.....but who ever heard of shampoo called darmsh


----------



## jyo (10/8/13)

Bizier said:


> It won't happen overnight, but you will end up marrying Rod Stewart.


You're worth it.


----------



## Bizier (10/8/13)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Dave70 (10/8/13)

No beer ready this weekend so it's vodka and lemonade and ice for me tonight.
You know when you start out with spirits and you're like precise and shit metering it out with with the shot glass.
Gets fucken old quick, eh?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/8/13)

Cruisers eh Dave....


----------



## Dave70 (10/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Cruisers eh Dave....


Are you telling me to go **** myself?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/8/13)

As a matter of fact....no..

But...most people I know that drink it suffer from hormonal fluctuations and emotional outburts.....and thats jist the blokes....


----------



## brettprevans (11/8/13)

Dave70 said:


> No beer ready this weekend so it's vodka and lemonade and ice for me tonight.
> You know when you start out with spirits and you're like precise and shit metering it out with with the shot glass.
> Gets fucken old quick, eh?


get a spirit jigger for the bottle. Precise measurement with no stuffing around.


----------



## bum (11/8/13)

I don't think Dave appreciates the handbrake, CM2.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/8/13)

My pouring amount is if you cant handle the neck in you first pour then this party aint for you


----------



## bum (11/8/13)

NOT SAFE FOR WORK.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMtcFgfkmpM

Naked, spacey Russian.


----------



## djar007 (12/8/13)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFW-yxe13lo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Never gets old.


----------



## Dave70 (12/8/13)

bum said:


> NOT SAFE FOR WORK.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMtcFgfkmpM
> 
> Naked, spacey Russian.


There you see, we would have been denied all that hilarity after 13 seconds if this happened in the US due to the man being pepper sprayed / tazed / shot in the face by the van driver.


----------



## petesbrew (13/8/13)

Far out.
Was going to rack 3 batches over to secondary tonight on some gelatin.
Looked everywhere for the last sediment reducer with no luck. Jumped in the car for a trip down to Bunnings to see if they had them. The meathead in the sparkling 4wd in front of me was driving 45-50k's in a 60 zone, veering all over the shop. He even went right across the lines and pulled back just in time to avoid a head on.
Either on the turps, on the phone or both.
Stupid prick.
Bunnings didn't have them surprise, surprise.
Drove back past Kmart, but this time I was caught behind a bloody L plater, doing the same 45-50k's in the 60 zone.

FML

Kmart didn't have them either.
Went home and decided to make do without the sediment reducer. Started clearing some bench space.

Found a sediment reducer.

Went to dissolve some gelatin. Opened pack and thought, this looks different... oh FFS.
It was yeast. I was out of gelatin.

F## this.
I Gave up.


----------



## Cocko (13/8/13)

Hmm 

FYL PB.

You ok?


----------



## Camo6 (14/8/13)

Gone where? New Zealand? Or banned? Or jumped ship? **** new idea this is far more enticing.


----------



## petesbrew (15/8/13)

Cocko said:


> Hmm
> 
> FYL PB.
> 
> You ok?


Yeah [sob], I'm okay.

One day at a time.
Thanks for caring.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/8/13)

Where here for you pete...I will take it one beer at a time.


----------



## petesbrew (15/8/13)

And can you believe after buying gelatin today, I found it in the cupboard.
Faaaaaark.

All done now. Beers currently tasting as follows:
Ordinary Bitter, "Ordinary - needs some more dry hops",
Choc Dubbel "um, okay that's nice that's different that's unusual"
Pilsner "oh yeah this tastes great"

Next to the keg & bottle cleaning - that can wait a few days.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/8/13)

Poor Geoff Toovey, the Rabbits have broke his heart. Sucked in Toovs, that's what you get


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/13)

Go you Rabbits. Looking good for the top 4 if not the minors


----------



## kalbarluke (17/8/13)

Just watched Ricky Gervais' new show, "Derek". Very well made. I used to think Gervais was just a sarcastic git. I have a new found respect for him. It's my new favourite show.


----------



## thedragon (17/8/13)

bum said:


> NOT SAFE FOR WORK. Naked, spacey Russian.


Classic, thanks for posting.


----------



## punkin (20/8/13)

I have invented a kitchen cleaner that kills 0.1% of bacteria.

I plan to sell the secret to Dettol.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/8/13)

punkin said:


> I have invented a kitchen cleaner that kills 0.1% of bacteria.
> 
> I plan to sell the secret to Dettol.


What do you call it ....Water?


----------



## pk.sax (20/8/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> What do you call it ....Water?


Quick, patent it!


----------



## punkin (21/8/13)

You know that ball chain stuff they use on roller blinds and other light uses right?

Well you know the little joiners for it that are like a cylinder thing that a ball clips into each end to join broken lengths or make loops, yes?


Well where the **** would a man obtain one of those in a country town? h34r:


----------



## Donske (21/8/13)

punkin said:


> You know that ball chain stuff they use on roller blinds and other light uses right?
> 
> Well you know the little joiners for it that are like a cylinder thing that a ball clips into each end to join broken lengths or make loops, yes?
> 
> ...



Bunnings?


----------



## punkin (21/8/13)

Nope. Tried that. They only had the plastic chain and no joiners.


----------



## Airgead (21/8/13)

ebay?


----------



## komodo (21/8/13)

Spotlight?
haberdashery store?


----------



## argon (21/8/13)

So working for myself is working out, now that I've been let go from 3 jobs in succession. Fuckem' i'll do it myself. Now earning more than being employed and can do it from home. May even brew again, November was my last.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/8/13)

Doing what Argon...


----------



## argon (21/8/13)

Architect. 

Large scale commercial has gone to shit. Government work, up hear at least has all dried up. Now just doing the sole practitioner thing with residential projects. Extensions, renovations and fit-outs, development approvals and building approvals. Working from home not really doing 8 hours a day, doing it at my leisure really and going ok. 

Worst part is, not really knowing where the next one is coming from.
Best part is, boss gives me hand-jobs, I can drink all his beer and **** his wife


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/8/13)

Cant beat handjobs and free beer.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/8/13)

punkin said:


> Well where the **** would a man obtain one of those in a country town? h34r:


Dump shop? Or do you have a neighbour with similar blinds?


----------



## jlm (21/8/13)

Funnily enough I moved out of Brisbane to tassie in part to get away from architectural domestic work and am now running a large scale commercial type job on an island in the middle of the bass strait. Location means I get soooooo much past the architect.
He's the least of my worries though, I've found a new enemy......the engineer........


----------



## jlm (21/8/13)

Funnily enough I moved out of Brisbane to tassie in part to get away from architectural domestic work and am now running a large scale commercial type job on an island in the middle of the bass strait. Location means I get soooooo much past the architect.
He's the least of my worries though, I've found a new enemy......the engineer........


----------



## jlm (21/8/13)

Funnily enough I moved out of Brisbane to tassie in part to get away from architectural domestic work and am now running a large scale commercial type job on an island in the middle of the bass strait. Location means I get soooooo much past the architect.
He's the least of my worries though, I've found a new enemy......the engineer........


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/8/13)

Pffft.


----------



## jlm (21/8/13)

Ahhhhhhhh..... You're one of then aren't cha!
Have worked with a few good ones down here but this bloke.......**** me. I'm slightly hamstrung by several levels of communication (principal contractor/architect/engineer/govt agency/Easter bunny/father Christmas) in order to get clarifications. Requests seem to climb up the ladder then slowly trickle back down but stop at old mate. 
Until I'm blessed with his presence out here and am informed all these choices I've made in an absence of a reply were wrong.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/8/13)

That sucks. I'm not yet one, but in the industry. Everyone I work with is great obviously, we're just a misunderstood bunch stuck in between pen-sniffing architects, anal-retentive certifiers, and contractors who won't/don't/can't read a plan.


----------



## jyo (21/8/13)

My little girl drew a rainbow in her picture today and labelled it "rambo".

I so wanna draw it wearing a black headband and holding an M60.


----------



## Bizier (21/8/13)

I want to see you with a rainbow sweatband drawing first blood.

Whatever that means.

You made me want to watch First Blood again Jyo.


----------



## punkin (22/8/13)

Komodo said:


> Spotlight?
> haberdashery store?


Bingo. I have a spotlight club card too. Perfect and i should have thought of that. Thank you.



argon said:


> Architect.
> 
> Large scale commercial has gone to shit. Government work, up hear at least has all dried up. Now just doing the sole practitioner thing with residential projects. Extensions, renovations and fit-outs, development approvals and building approvals. Working from home not really doing 8 hours a day, doing it at my leisure really and going ok.
> 
> ...


Yep, loving working from home and being my own boss (except for myob). Wish i'd been in a position to do it years ago.




Liam_snorkel said:


> Pffft.



Ahhh well, you know what they say. Not _all_ arseholes are engineers.


----------



## Dave70 (22/8/13)

argon said:


> Architect.


When I started in the building game, I thought architect was actually two words until learning _*******_ was just an adverb..


----------



## bradsbrew (22/8/13)

I remember as a first year apprentice spilling some paint on an architects $200 (1987) woolen jumper, he also didn't like my reply that he shouldn't have been standing underneath me and he could have asked me to stop working if he wanted to have a look. Also gave him advice on how to clean it up :lol: . At that time I could not understand why most of the tradies on site congratulated me when he left.


----------



## brentice (22/8/13)

i like fondeling with womens vaginas. True story


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/8/13)

Front or back


----------



## brentice (22/8/13)

any hole is a goal


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/8/13)

brentice said:


> I like fondling womens vaginas. True story


spelink & sentence structure .... Grrr...old man was a school teacher....


----------



## brentice (22/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> spelink & sentence structure .... Grrr...old man was a school teacher....


Im sorry stu. Im not real smart but I can lift large stuff. True Story


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/8/13)

Same here...


----------



## bum (22/8/13)

Mind = blown.

http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/21/4595712/gut-feelings-the-future-of-psychiatry-may-be-inside-your-stomach


----------



## Mardoo (23/8/13)

bum said:


> Mind = blown.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/21/4595712/gut-feelings-the-future-of-psychiatry-may-be-inside-your-stomach


Did someone fart?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/8/13)

Pretty sweet. I heard some things on the radio a while back about people being "cured" of anxiety & depression with the help of a fecal transplant. Glad to see its getting some headway because "fecal transplant therapy" has a real _ring_ to it.


----------



## lukiferj (23/8/13)

Good name for a band too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/8/13)

Not as silly as it sounds.

As a sufferer of depression one thing that I have learnt is that Seritonin is produced in the gut. Seritonin is one of the major chemicals used by the brain for nerve synaps. Goes without saying that if your gut isnt working then the chemicals wont get manufactured in enough quantities.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/8/13)

related article: http://www.apa.org/monitor/2012/09/gut-feeling.aspx
interesting podcast: http://www.radiolab.org/2012/apr/02/gut-feelings/


----------



## TasChris (23/8/13)

Sick of the rain..585 mm in 53 days..


----------



## Dave70 (23/8/13)

bum said:


> Mind = blown.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/21/4595712/gut-feelings-the-future-of-psychiatry-may-be-inside-your-stomach


That kind of reminds me of this.

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/sounds-gross-works-great-fecal-transplants-cure-nasty-c-diff-1C6436545


*'The review offers the most comprehensive evidence so far in favor of the repugnant-sounding practice in which stool from a healthy donor is emulsified, usually mixed with water or saline, and transferred via a nasal tube or enema to the gut of a seriously ill C. diff patient.'*

Yakult anybody?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/8/13)

Catalyst did a story on it.

They show the thichshake recipe about 1 min in. Good viewing!

http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/3269844.htm


----------



## Dave70 (23/8/13)

The lab tech was right to keep her hand on the lid.

http://youtu.be/8lPb5Ck4L_o


----------



## brentice (23/8/13)

Dave70 said:


> The lab tech was right to keep her hand on the lid.
> 
> http://youtu.be/8lPb5Ck4L_o


thats gold...True story


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

Watching alien for about the 600th time. Chest bursting scene still freaks me out. 1979 my friends. No CGI whatsoever.


----------



## bum (23/8/13)

Even in the scene where Ripley is wearing that singlet? How can that even be real?


----------



## lukiferj (23/8/13)

manticle said:


> Watching alien for about the 600th time. Chest bursting scene still freaks me out. 1979 my friends. No CGI whatsoever.


Alien and Aliens are awesome. That's all I have to say about the franchise/series.


----------



## bum (23/8/13)

Aspects of the later films are far more interesting than that James Cameron bullshit (even though that's a pretty great example of disposable escapism (and easily amongst his best work)).

[EDIT: added qualifier]


----------



## lukiferj (23/8/13)

Don't disagree with you there bum. Although was very disappointed that $omeone decided that combining it with predator was a good idea.


----------



## manticle (24/8/13)

I rate 1st three alien films and gave up after that.
Not sure about ripley's singlet.


----------



## bum (24/8/13)

Hom.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/8/13)

I want to comment but have had three goes and deleted them all for not being referential and amusing enough. I like Weaver in her undies, I like Woody Allen as much as Ridley Scott. I am very drunk. Hannah and her Alien4...now there's a movie...winona, hellboy, a clarinet track and jokes about a horny Rabbi...now you're talking...


----------



## bum (24/8/13)

Lecterfan said:


> I want to comment but have had three goes and deleted them all for not being referential and amusing enough.


Single syllables is the go.


----------



## bum (24/8/13)

Zero syllables.

Touché.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/8/13)

.


----------



## bum (24/8/13)

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## goomboogo (24/8/13)

bum said:


> Single syllables is the go.


Is he running for the Outdoor Recreation Party?


----------



## brentice (24/8/13)

I have noticed that every time i drink my home brewed beer of awesomeness i can fart like a champion...True story


----------



## Bizier (25/8/13)

It is funny when dumb, rich people open their mouths.


----------



## Bizier (25/8/13)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OZ2wcF5dGA
Man, how good is that new intro!


----------



## Lecterfan (25/8/13)

Love it bizier...it makes me realise how lucky we are and that Australian politics is far too important to leave unexplored on this forum....I defer to this video for most socio-political decisions...

http://youtu.be/LATKP6Dj9X8


----------



## bum (25/8/13)

It's a clean bird.


----------



## Lecterfan (25/8/13)

This is very salient to the ORP and everything else going on here with all the stuff and whatnot...

http://youtu.be/FmFhDomvCX0


----------



## bum (25/8/13)

I never fully understood the cycle of life before. Thanks, Stop the Greens!


----------



## Lecterfan (25/8/13)

I guess my concern is that people will not truly take into account the notion that they are free thinkers, not at all informed by their social surroundings and capable of truly fee and autonomous thought...like I am when I kick back to enjoy the latest blockbuster...


http://youtu.be/SdAy7GIMpTk


----------



## Lecterfan (25/8/13)

http://youtu.be/r3TTKg5Ufms

http://youtu.be/IfRQJ4tLS7I

http://youtu.be/Dbr7B1OVa0g

I am drinking leftover beers and sherry.


----------



## bum (25/8/13)

I think this is my favourite of One Nation's policies:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDTF0hF1ZEM[/media]


----------



## Lecterfan (25/8/13)

this is for all my friends in the music thread who like the atmos...it is still great politics for me...

http://youtu.be/jyDWYHGCRYY


OMG he is suuch an intellectual, Tool are coooool...heh heh lighten up


----------



## Dave70 (26/8/13)

Maynard's a good sport, and a huge fan of this genre of comedy. But his wines are like his children.
That would be like Arron Spelling sitting there with a box set of Tori's movies whilst the hosts cracked jokes about nepotism, hyperthyroidism and boob jobs gone awry.


----------



## bum (26/8/13)

He actually looks totally in on it to me. But whatevs.


----------



## Dave70 (26/8/13)

Cant remember seeing Bill Hicks doing something similar so good to see Maynard trying some original material there.

Hey look, we're 500 pages in!


http://youtu.be/UWLIgjB9gGw


----------



## Malted (26/8/13)

Page 500 of this thread, just wanted to get in on it for prosperity. That is all, carry on.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/8/13)

Time for a celebration ale


----------



## bradsbrew (26/8/13)

Malted said:


> Page 500 of this thread, just wanted to get in on it for prosperity. That is all, carry on.


Geez I would hate to reply and end up on page 501.

Edit: Oh FFS, sometimes life is just plain unfair.


----------



## pk.sax (26/8/13)

Upon 5 centurions, to what posterity do we seek claim.

I have enjoyed tonight a koösch after more than 3 years! It was the 4th reason I fell in love with beer, helles, Weiss, Vienna lager, kölsch. 4th in no order.


----------



## Bizier (27/8/13)

I just replaced my alternator regulator brushes without removing my alternator. I did this with a desk lamp and my phone for light, permanently lost one nut (which would have been nice to retain) to the inky black depths of the engine. I required tinsnips for some modifications to the cover to remove it, and I had to use combos of socket/bit drivers and multi-grips to rotate because of low clearance. This was after a hard day after a sleepless night. I then ran a bath and listened to Piper at the Gates of Dawn in full while soaking and having a couple of beers. As someone who is not a grease monkey, I am pretty proud of my effort.


----------



## Camo6 (27/8/13)

Well done. Sounds like you did as good a job as any mechanic would do. You left out the part about hitting it with the mash hammer and shorting a screwdriver to positive but these techniques only come with experience I spose. Hope you ripped yourself off afterwards too!


----------



## Bizier (27/8/13)

$12.70 was a little steep. Sometimes you just have to treat yourself. I know it is a luxury item and all, having a car which drives.


----------



## Malted (27/8/13)

practicalfool said:


> Upon 5 centurions, to what posterity do we seek claim.


Can I double up and have one for prosperity AND one for posterity? Or is that greedy?


----------



## bum (27/8/13)

It's preposterous, is what it is.


----------



## Lecterfan (27/8/13)

postposterous?


----------



## bum (27/8/13)

Outgenious.


----------



## jyo (27/8/13)

My little one came home today to tell me they had silk worms in class. She was stoked. She then went on to tell me that some of them had died inside their raccoons.

I had no idea raccoons could be kept in Australian schools, especially ones infested with worms.


----------



## angus_grant (27/8/13)

Tipplers tap for bday dinner. Wife is driving. Saweet. Have tomorrow off work as well.
::beers::


----------



## Mardoo (27/8/13)

My wife wasn't feeling well today and unexpectedly threw up in the bushes while we had the little one at the playground. Little one said, totally amazed and overjoyed, "Wow Mama, again again!"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/8/13)

I can relate to that....oh the things that you have to explain to young kids


----------



## brentice (29/8/13)

everytime i throw up in the bushes my misses says i should have avoided the 3am mixed kebab with extra garlic sauce......True story


----------



## sponge (29/8/13)

Just sneaking in before the close of the big 500.


----------



## kalbarluke (29/8/13)

sponge said:


> Just sneaking in before the close of the big 500.


You were also post 10000 for this thread. Congrats. You've earned a beer.


----------



## sponge (29/8/13)

Does that mean you are having one for me, or I get one?

Because my hand is definitely empty at this office desk.

I may just have to settle this by placing some beer-filled glassware in my hand when I get home.

:beerbang:


----------



## Mardoo (29/8/13)

brentice said:


> everytime i throw up in the bushes my misses says i should have avoided the 3am mixed kebab with extra garlic sauce......True story


That's what I told my wife too...


----------



## Bizier (2/9/13)

I'm going to take the world by storm with a single hopped black rye ipa using mosaic and saison yeast. I'm a frigging genius.


----------



## sponge (2/9/13)

Bizier said:


> I'm going to take the world by storm with a black rye ipa well-hopped, strong-alcohol dark ale using mosaic and saison yeast. I'm a frigging genius.


----------



## Dave70 (3/9/13)

In an attempt to render my appalling handwriting more legible, I've switched to using all upper case letters, LIKE THIS.
Generally, the feedback has been positive, plus I find using all capital letters somewhat empowering.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/9/13)

welcome to the club.


----------



## Airgead (3/9/13)

Been doing that for years. Welcome to my world.


----------



## Dave70 (3/9/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> welcome to the club.





Airgead said:


> Been doing that for years. Welcome to my world.


Thanks for the warm greeting guys. Is there like a secret handshake and stuff or a annual newsletter?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/9/13)

no, but once you've been doing it for a few years, it becomes very hard to switch back at will.


----------



## sponge (3/9/13)

I have always had horrendous handwriting and have switched to using upper case when writing anything for clients.

I find it a lot easier to distinguish between letters in upper case then the poor excuse of penmanship I previously called my handwriting.

I have gone as far as to strikeout my 7's, Z's and 0's, along with writing my 1's with the top and bottom lines (for lack of a better term) to help distinguish between 1's and I's.


----------



## Airgead (3/9/13)

Dave70 said:


> Thanks for the warm greeting guys. Is there like a secret handshake and stuff or a annual newsletter?


Yes.. but it can only be revealed to a new member in person on receipt of a large quantity of good beer.

Edit: bugger there is an official bbcode for smallcaps but AHB doesn't recognise it.

DISCRIMINATION!!!


----------



## Bizier (4/9/13)

All these ads for the Parma United Party are making me hungry. Much to my disappointment, many people had made the joke online before me.

Question:
What if your diacetyl is restless?


----------



## punkin (4/9/13)

I find it very hard to do lowercase letters and have to put a lot of thought into what i'm writing. Only time i do it is when writing email addresses, so not so common.

Been writing in uppercase since i left school 35 years ago.


----------



## pk.sax (4/9/13)

I was told my handwriting isn't the problem, but I'm so unfocused when writing that I'd start a word slanting one way and finish it the other way. Put together a page of it and its incomprehensible. Eventually managed to match the speed of thought to the speed of hand. I only write in pencil now. Gone are the elaborate curves, straight long lines and small tight curves do the job neater and quicker.

Writing in caps, which I have to for work, is a PITA.


----------



## argon (4/9/13)

In my industry pretty much everyone writes upper case, 'cause that's what's on the drawings. 

Have also read that those that write in uppercase are subconsciously doing it because they feel they are not heard otherwise. Makes sense from my perspective as the notes that I make on drawings are instructions and need to be read or their could be problems.


----------



## petesbrew (4/9/13)

The things we learn from youtube tutorials.
I got my pool pump running again this week. That's roughly $300 saved (for now).


----------



## bum (4/9/13)

I've learned how to build iPhone apps from YouTube.

Haven't learned shit from the lecturer I'm paying THOUSANDS for yet though...


----------



## bum (4/9/13)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8CeP15EAS8[/media]


----------



## jyo (4/9/13)

This is pretty rad-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM


----------



## Bizier (5/9/13)

bum said:


> Weird Jii Lighter Thing


That was about eight acts too long, but it is still rad. I cried a little when Match-Head Woman broke up with Butane Man.


----------



## bum (5/9/13)

I dunno, Biz. I kinda like that I had no idea what was going on for nearly the first full minute.



jyo said:


> This is pretty rad-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM


So You Think You Can Defy Physics.


----------



## Dave70 (5/9/13)

Why does most everyone seemingly ask you to 'like them / us on facebook'? 
Is there some cash incentive or glory to be had?


----------



## Dave70 (5/9/13)

bum said:


> I dunno, Biz. I kinda like that I had no idea what was going on for nearly the first full minute.


Palsy.


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/13)

bum said:


> I dunno, Biz. I kinda like that I had no idea what was going on for nearly the first full minute.
> 
> 
> So You Think You Can Defy Physics.


It's a pity dubstep is so shit.
Surely they don't need to use EVERY effect button in the system right?


----------



## bum (5/9/13)

Yep. And all of them at once.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/9/13)

I can handle it in this format:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjHdK3yf5Hs


----------



## pk.sax (5/9/13)

Anyone got a decent opinion on how good is an MBA? Might get offered to do one FOC, just wondering if it would be worth the effort and tie down. It's a schmick fancy foreign one specialised to my trade (aerospace MBA) and pretty highly rated afaik. I've kinda viewed MBAs as the goto for lazy pricks that couldn't be arsed learning on the job. Might be wrong though, I've been teaching more than learning for nearly 2 years now. Time for an upgrade?!


----------



## Bizier (5/9/13)

I think it is what you make of it. If it is a decent institution, it will be hard work and useful business skills.


----------



## pk.sax (6/9/13)

Thanks biz. I've been learning from hopping jobs, 3 in 3 so far. If I get it and take it, I'd be tied for at least the 2 years it goes on for pt. my core skill has been analysis, statistical and root cause so learn from every new one. But business skills are actually harder to break into cuz of everyone protecting their patch etc... Technical skills I keep educating myself on trying to be a help wherever I can. Researching more about it now, between 11 hour days! Ik fwp.


----------



## pk.sax (6/9/13)

http://click.bustedtees.com/4e824c5615b30dde9bd3cd8e14s5w.24hl/Uie24uYQlVNQFowgBe53e

Like


----------



## Lecterfan (6/9/13)

I know lots of things about stuff'n that and I DEMAND TO BE HEARD!


Thought I'd put it here rather than the threads where it could be taken as an attack on an individual rather than a commentary on the thread itself.


Incidentally there is a jazz/blues guitarist who scats his lead breaks as he sings them...he is so impossibly cool that he makes me dribbly in the underwear region. Can't remember his name for the life of me. Part of me doesn't want to know cos then the mystique is ruined.


----------



## punkin (6/9/13)

Just watching an episode of Luk Nyugen (garaunteed i spelt his name wrong) and he's making 'vegetarian parcels' (he says) with fish paste and shrimp paste and offering them in the alms bowls of the local bhuddist monks.

How can a qualified chef (or anyone with half a brain) call that vegetarian? And who is responsible on the wheel when they eat it or maybe they bin it with a sniff when he's not looking?


----------



## bum (6/9/13)

Not all Buddhist schools are down on meat. Even that ones that are might only be so in certain circumstances. Most schools let monks eat whatever they are given as they have no other choice in what they eat - you're just not supposed to kill an animal exclusively for their use, or something.


----------



## TasChris (6/9/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Incidentally there is a jazz/blues guitarist who scats his lead breaks as he sings them...he is so impossibly cool that he makes me dribbly in the underwear region. Can't remember his name for the life of me. Part of me doesn't want to know cos then the mystique is ruined.


What do you mean by scats?

Makes a very big difference.


----------



## Camo6 (6/9/13)

TasChris said:


> What do you mean by scats?
> 
> Makes a very big difference.


I guess you could call it jazz adlibbing but there's a fair chance most will call it shit ;-)


----------



## Cocko (6/9/13)

Scatting is awesome.

Or are you talking about - ba da domp da di di di pa - 'ing?

h34r:


----------



## bum (6/9/13)

I am unfamiliar with this "scat" thing.

Can anyone direct me to a relevant website where I could learn more?


----------



## Camo6 (6/9/13)

This is a good 


Otherwise  summarizes it perfectly.


Alternatively  is a different perspective.


Realistically, I'm talking through my ass, but all hail the boosh.


----------



## djar007 (6/9/13)

Dave. Like farming on Facebook is what drives these people. Google it to find out more. 
And as for Buddhists being vegan. They are not allowed to take the life of a living creature. It is ok to eat meat.


----------



## pk.sax (6/9/13)

I learnt the other day that it depends which Buddha you believe in. As far as I remember, the Indian one is veg etc for wanting to break the birth and re-birth cycle due to sins and attain 'moksha' or release for the spirit.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/9/13)

Camo6 has it!

Theravada and Mahayana can both eat what is offered as that is an unrelated part of the philosophy to the taking of life (more to do with graciousness and hospitality in the begging role of the ascetic)...

...but none of this answers Punkin's concerns over this dude cooking up a 'vegetarian' meal and stuffing it full of aquatic flesh! It's like special discrimination over what does and does not constitute an animal haha - oh **** now I need to go in a political thread and jump up and down!

edit: today's edit brought to you by the letter D


----------



## bum (6/9/13)

petesbrew said:


> It's a pity dubstep is so shit.


Been biting my tongue a little because I don't want to be The Old Bloke but I've been obliged to listen to more dubstep than usual lately and need to vent.

I dunno, it really seems like some arsehole said "Yeah, that IDM stuff was good back in the day but I reckon it'd be better if it was less I. Also, dudes are my primary market so no one needs to be able to D to it. In fact, if I juxtapose a small amount of M with whatever the **** it is that I do everyone will eat this shit RIGHT UP."

I hate the marketing tool who made up this shit.


----------



## bum (6/9/13)

Iframes?!

You trying to hijack my shit?


----------



## Lecterfan (6/9/13)

heh heh - not intentionally

edi - trying to get a video to display, not just the link to the video, but am too drunk to **** with computers


edit - spelled edit wrong...also wanted to point out DK reference was intentional


----------



## bum (6/9/13)

Skrillex is no Animal. Animal can play an instrument.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_BmeBfV-O4[/media]


----------



## Bizier (7/9/13)

And some don't eat onions and shit
Ed: monks

Long day...


----------



## manticle (7/9/13)

Whisky not enough to kill manky throat.

Stop the throats


----------



## Cocko (7/9/13)

Vote aggot.

Ok, bed.

Night.


----------



## Lecterfan (7/9/13)

Bizier said:


> And some don't eat onions and shit
> Ed: monks


 Yea, that gets to some of the more extremist edges of Daoism etc...better than cutting off limbs I guess hahaha


For me it is gastro-intestinal reasons...happy coincidence that I can use some of their quackery


----------



## Bizier (7/9/13)

**** any diet excluding garlic. Pure masochism. Wait, was that a silverchair song.?


----------



## Lecterfan (7/9/13)

Easily said for those that garlic doesn't induce cramps and diarrhoea...pretty easy to give it up with certain associations...


----------



## punkin (7/9/13)

bum said:


> Not all Buddhist schools are down on meat. Even that ones that are might only be so in certain circumstances. Most schools let monks eat whatever they are given as they have no other choice in what they eat - you're just not supposed to kill an animal exclusively for their use, or something.



Thanks for that, i didn't know.

He did still call it " Vegetarian Snack" though.


----------



## goomboogo (7/9/13)

punkin said:


> Thanks for that, i didn't know.
> 
> He did still call it " Vegetarian Snack" though.


Maybe it's a gateway vegetarian snack. His vegetarian pork ribs are fantastic.


----------



## brettprevans (7/9/13)

Bizier said:


> **** any diet excluding garlic. Pure masochism. Wait, was that a silverchair song.?


asm an emo and they will tell unit was "pure mascara"...


----------



## goomboogo (7/9/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> asm an emo and they will tell unit was "pure mascara"...


That's exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/9/13)

It's ok to drink AIPAs through the week purely in the name of emptying a keg isn't it? It's not urgent enough to tip the keg out, but still... I guess I'll just have to try my best to enjoy this oh-so-tedious of jobs. Kegging is hell. Hell.


----------



## Camo6 (11/9/13)

Feel free to send it my way Lecterfan. Brewed my best AIPA too date, with heaps of rye and C hops, and knocked the keg off in less than two weeks pretty much on my own. I cried when the keg blew. Enjoy these moments, kegs seem to blow up so quickly.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/9/13)

This is all you get from me Camo...

http://youtu.be/PotgJWTqvxQ

No scatting, but George Benson was the guy I was thinking of hahaha


----------



## Camo6 (11/9/13)

Was looking for a witty scat meme to post in reply and made the mistake of googling scat porn.

_*Caution: Do Not Google Scat Porn*_

Thank God the kids weren't watching. Don't think I can finish this brown ale either now.


----------



## bum (11/9/13)

https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7788043008/h7127DCCD/


----------



## Bizier (12/9/13)

I don't know why I am doing it to myself, but I am watching the Green Lantern movie in the background of looking up stuff on the net. It is so bad it might almost be good in a few decades. It might even be as good as Santa Claus Versus The Martians.


----------



## Mardoo (12/9/13)

Camo6 said:


> Was looking for a witty scat meme to post in reply and made the mistake of googling scat porn.
> 
> _*Caution: Do Not Google Scat Porn*_
> 
> Thank God the kids weren't watching. Don't think I can finish this brown ale either now.


Actually you'll never make a brown ale again  I have never been able to get rid of the pictures in my head from a similar 1999 web search.


----------



## Bizier (12/9/13)

Turn that frown upside down with a pirate chest brown.


----------



## bum (12/9/13)

One pint of Cleveland Steam Ale, thanks.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/9/13)

One great feature of the Cleveland Steam Ale is the free Dirty Sanchez with every sip.


----------



## Camo6 (12/9/13)

You assholes are getting off in this shit.


----------



## bum (12/9/13)

This post was extruded by bum.


----------



## Camo6 (12/9/13)

And to think the whole thread was issued by bum.


----------



## Airgead (12/9/13)

Why not try google sepuku? Change your input language to Japanese and enter random Japanese characters into the google image search. Repeat until you see something that makes you wish you had never been born. Usually only takes a few tries.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bum (12/9/13)

http://www.realultimatepower.net/ninja/seppuku.htm


----------



## Dave70 (13/9/13)

If I may add, I find most Japanese porn brutal, disturbing and void of any useful eroticism.


----------



## petesbrew (13/9/13)

Granted there are always good songs in every genre, depending on each individuals tastes.
Nero's okay - yep I do skip a few tracks.
Pendulum? they have a few good songs, but everytime I hear them I picture 25 clowns climbing out of an old impreza in a circus bigtop.
Overall, it's an annoying genre.

Got my son into Kvelertak now - it's his driving-to-daycare cd. But he still loves going back to Daft Punk.


bum said:


> Been biting my tongue a little because I don't want to be The Old Bloke but I've been obliged to listen to more dubstep than usual lately and need to vent.
> 
> I dunno, it really seems like some arsehole said "Yeah, that IDM stuff was good back in the day but I reckon it'd be better if it was less I. Also, dudes are my primary market so no one needs to be able to D to it. In fact, if I juxtapose a small amount of M with whatever the **** it is that I do everyone will eat this shit RIGHT UP."
> 
> I hate the marketing tool who made up this shit.


----------



## Airgead (13/9/13)

Yeah. True dat. I saw some once that involved giving a young girl a huge enema then making her walk around (still full) in public till she shat herself all over the road and whoever was walking past. She was not happy. One wonders how desperate you would been to be to sign up for that.

Seriously Japan
WTF?
Signed - Rest of world. 

That was when I stopped playing google seppuku. Its like nuclear war. The only way to win is not to play.


----------



## Dave70 (13/9/13)

Yep.
70's stuff from northern, central and southern Europe for the win I reckon.

Those guys are almost _to _matter of fact in they're approach. Kind of situation ******* if you will.

One minute a girls shopping for fruit, the next minute she's bent over the counter copping a slightly under ripe banana up the date from the grocer.

Bloody Americans and their pool cleaner / tradesman / rich lonely wife scenarios. Like when does that ever happen?..


----------



## Mardoo (13/9/13)

Actually a friend of mine in the States (who wasn't prone to making shit up and had zero trouble getting laid) was a vacuum cleaner salesman and said he got propositioned by housewives at least every week.


----------



## Dave70 (13/9/13)

Mardoo said:


> Actually a friend of mine in the States (who wasn't prone to making shit up and had zero trouble getting laid) was a vacuum cleaner salesman and said he got propositioned by housewives at least every week.




Tom Jones was a vacuum cleaner salesman.
Is your friend Tom Jones?


----------



## WarmBeer (13/9/13)

Mardoo said:


> ... and had zero trouble getting laid...


How to get laid in 2 easy steps:
1) Be attractive
2) Don't be unattractive


----------



## GuyQLD (13/9/13)

3) Money


----------



## jlm (13/9/13)

petesbrew said:


> Granted there are always good songs in every genre, depending on each individuals tastes.
> Nero's okay - yep I do skip a few tracks.
> Pendulum? they have a few good songs, but everytime I hear them I picture 25 clowns climbing out of an old impreza in a circus bigtop.
> Overall, it's an annoying genre.
> ...


I'd like to put in my 2c worth on dubstep. It sounds like robots *******. That's the 2c worth.

Gutted I didn't plan my trip back home to co-incide with Kvelertak's show........Why doesn't the street press alert a bloke to that? Oh, wait......I live in Tasmania now.


----------



## bum (13/9/13)

Good news, everyone!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24061992


----------



## Airgead (13/9/13)

Dave70 said:


> One minute a girls shopping for fruit, the next minute she's bent over the counter copping a slightly under ripe banana up the date from the grocer.


I see what you did there...


----------



## Airgead (13/9/13)

bum said:


> Good news, everyone!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24061992


I'm 3 pints into this evening and I'm FANTASTIC! WOO!!!!! I'm looking great. Trademark wit is rapier sharp. Hellooooo ladies.

Pitty I'm at home in front of the computer. All this awesome going to waste.


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

Don't you have long hair?

Just paint your toenails


----------



## bum (13/9/13)

Airgead said:


> Pitty I'm at home in front of the computer. All this awesome going to waste.


Wait.

For what else might awesome be used?


----------



## bradsbrew (14/9/13)

*Amazing the lengths the officials will go to to keep 2 QLD teams out of the Grand Final.*


----------



## treefiddy (14/9/13)

bum said:


> Good news, everyone!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24061992


*Peace Prize*: Alexander Lukashenko, president of Belarus, for making it illegal to applaud in public, and to the Belarus State Police, for arresting a one-armed man for applauding.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/9/13)

bradsbrew said:


> *Amazing the lengths the officials will go to to keep 2 QLD teams out of the Grand Final.*


Are you a Storm fan


----------



## bradsbrew (14/9/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Are you a Storm fan


Rabbitohs supporter, well originally North Sydney before they got shafted by the NRL and "the northern eagles" (what a joke that was).

First the Titans get robbed of a finals spot, even the Storm coaching staff have said they believed that was a try.
Then the cowboys lose by 2 points after the sharks get to score a try on the 7th tackle.

The NRL knows they will make more money if 2 Sydney teams are in the GF. Hopefully those two teams will be the Rabbits and Roosters and they hit the jackpot.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/9/13)

Go the mighty Bunnies.

It would be a great to see the Bunnies & Roosters in the grand final.

Be even better in the bunnies win


----------



## Malted (15/9/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Go the mighty Bunnies.
> 
> It would be a great to see the Bunnies & Roosters in the grand final.
> 
> Be even better in the bunnies win


----------



## bum (19/9/13)

It's bit shit but whatever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HG_wfMK7dko


----------



## punkin (19/9/13)

Been waiting for the 5th posting of that. Can't get too much of a good thing.


http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/09/17/223345977/auto-brewery-syndrome-apparently-you-can-make-beer-in-your-gut


----------



## Dave70 (19/9/13)

Man, I wish someone would like make an autotune version of that video where the guys mates plumb his house with beer.
That'd be like, totally hilarious'n shit.


----------



## Dave70 (19/9/13)

Actually reminds me of a time when this gem was doing the rounds on motorcycle forums. Such was it's proliferation, I think ADV Rider mods threatened ignorant posters with suspensions for posting it. Now it must be one of the most franchised clips in the history of mankind.
He he.._Hitler_..

http://youtu.be/-QR7K7AeqGs


----------



## mwd (19/9/13)

Channel 7 Dynamo flaming amazing along with Constantino just brilliant.


----------



## GuyQLD (20/9/13)

Sitting on the bus listening to two young women having an earnest conversation about how fast they eat. Is this the shit that's important to uni students? No wonder Hack gives me the shits.


----------



## jlm (20/9/13)

How fast do they eat?


----------



## GuyQLD (20/9/13)

Lyke really fast, this one time they got stomach cramps because they ate their chocolate mousse sooo fast.


----------



## Dave70 (20/9/13)

GuyQLD said:


> Sitting on the bus listening to two young women having an earnest conversation about how fast they eat. Is this the shit that's important to uni students? No wonder Hack gives me the shits.


JJJ even makes my _steering _pull to the left if I have it on in the car.


----------



## Dave70 (20/9/13)

I might add that the filmstrip gallery thingo looks pretty good at the moment.


----------



## jlm (22/9/13)

I've just shaved for the first time in 5 1/2 years with something other than an old busted ass set of clippers. It feels weird. My face feels slightly cold.


----------



## petesbrew (22/9/13)

Sitting here, and the tv is on X Factor. This week is "Rock Week".
"This week is really hard for our contestants. Everyone's out of their comfort zone."

Facepalm.


----------



## tavas (22/9/13)

Maybe they should have called it "Talent Week".


----------



## manticle (22/9/13)

Your pun needs an 'a' Tavas.


----------



## Dave70 (23/9/13)

Straberries are really cheap at the moment so I had a punnet for lunch.
With vanilla yogurt.


----------



## bum (23/9/13)

Is that good for the cramps?


----------



## manticle (23/9/13)

Maybe not but the Cramps are good for you

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVWp8HEMXIc


----------



## punkin (24/9/13)

Dave70 said:


> Straberries are really cheap at the moment so I had a punnet for lunch.
> With vanilla yogurt.



Asparagus is cheap atm too, dunno how it will go with yogurt though.


----------



## Dave70 (24/9/13)

bum said:


> Is that good for the cramps?


Very effective...it was a heavy day.



punkin said:


> Asparagus is cheap atm too, dunno how it will go with yogurt though.


I guess you could add some chives and a little olive oil and use it as a dip.
Might prevent your wee smelling odd also.


----------



## Mardoo (24/9/13)

Dave70 said:


> Very effective...it was a heavy day.
> 
> 
> I guess you could add some chives and a little olive oil and use it as a dip.
> Might prevent your wee smelling odd also.


I went to see the Dalai Lama speak once at a fund-raising lunch. They served asparagus. He talked for three hours. There was a line out the mens toilet at the end. The atmosphere in there was, um, kinda stifling.


----------



## jyo (25/9/13)

That's piss funny!


----------



## bum (26/9/13)

That joke stinks.


----------



## Dave70 (26/9/13)

Heres a photo of a swarm of bees that seem to have taken up residence on a rose plant in my yard. 

Any apiarists here are welcome to come on over harvest them.


----------



## punkin (26/9/13)

Somewhere in the world. One assumes anyway.


----------



## mwd (26/9/13)

Did anybody see that doco on 7 last night. The man with the world's biggest and heaviest ball sack. Good job he had a sense of humour. It was so funny seeing him trying to walk down the street. Only in America. The operation was an eyeopener though.

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/television/seven8217s-the-man-with-the-biggest-testicles-documentary-grips-viewers/story-e6frfmyi-1226727394515


----------



## GuyQLD (27/9/13)

It's Friday night. That means it's time to bitch about morons on public transport. Todays exhibit: A young couple who can't read the quiet carriage signs. I know this line stops at Woodridge but do you have to be so ******* obnoxious.


----------



## jlm (27/9/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Did anybody see that doco on 7 last night. The man with the world's biggest and heaviest ball sack. Good job he had a sense of humour. It was so funny seeing him trying to walk down the street. Only in America. The operation was an eyeopener though.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/television/seven8217s-the-man-with-the-biggest-testicles-documentary-grips-viewers/story-e6frfmyi-1226727394515


I missed it but it was the talk of the jobsite come smoko.


----------



## bum (27/9/13)

GuyQLD said:


> It's Friday night. That means it's time to bitch about morons on public transport.


God. This is why I deleted Facebook.

Fucken walk.


----------



## GuyQLD (27/9/13)

********

I love you too bum.


----------



## bum (27/9/13)

Turns out I ******* HATE Oracle Database 11g.

Call me weird.


----------



## bum (27/9/13)

GuyQLD said:


> ********
> 
> I love you too bum.


Defriended.


----------



## bum (27/9/13)

But seriously - how can people cope with life if they can't manage a frigging train trip? All these arseholes all over my (former) FB just crying because someone had the nerve to be wearing a backpack or some homeless prick doesn't tub enough.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/9/13)

I don't have any of those arseholes on mine. It could be because public transport is utter shit here and not many people use it. If they do, they're just thankful that it's moving & the urine-backpack wearing guy is a low priority.


----------



## Forever Wort (27/9/13)

Move to Canberra and you will never use public transport again.


----------



## bum (27/9/13)

Would I drive my own car out of the place?


----------



## pk.sax (28/9/13)

It's an unworthy question.


----------



## GuyQLD (28/9/13)

bum said:


> But seriously - how can people cope with life if they can't manage a frigging train trip? All these arseholes all over my (former) FB just crying because someone had the nerve to be wearing a backpack or some homeless prick doesn't tub enough.


Well in my defence I spend on average 40 hours a weeks dealing with some of societies biggest oxygen thieves so by Friday afternoon my tolerance is pretty much exhausted. Hence why I sit on the quiet carriage. I couldn't give a toss what you do on the other carriages, but a bit of common courtesy wouldn't hurt.

And Facebook is only for trolling other people isn't it? People don't take shit seriously do they?


----------



## bum (28/9/13)

You don't have any women on yours?

My god. Who let them on the internet?


----------



## jlm (28/9/13)

The main reason I'm on Facebook is to listen to the whinging of people who I don't really like. Awesome example recently when the early twenties wife of some dick who I don't like but used to be forced to associate with some times had a whinge about not getting her chips when going through the drive through or some shit. All her dumbass friends chipped in, commenting how standards have really slipped since when they worked there. 

That is comedy gold.

Anyway, first day running the tasting room at the brewery by myself and I run into my first AHBer, who was roughly from my old neck of the woods (give or take a couple of hundred k's) to boot. Went well......I look forward to some scathing critique of the beers I brew (but who's recipe I don't create) on these pages soon. 

I've also decided that being upfront with fellow beer nerds and saying "Look, I don't really like this beer" is the way to go after getting another AG brewer in later in the day.


----------



## Dave70 (1/10/13)

Funny what the kids are getting up nowadays. 
I assumed this whole Tor browser - bitcoin - Silkroad thing to be somewhat of an urban myth.
Well, unless I'm the victim of a rather elaborate and utterly pointless ruse, it would seem all manner of illicit substances can be ordered online and delivered to a post office box.
Just when you thought you were to old and jaded to be surprised by shit eh?

Not sure if this was the kind of thing Vint Cerf envisioned..


----------



## TasChris (1/10/13)

Dave70 said:


> Funny what the kids are getting up nowadays.
> I assumed this whole Tor browser - bitcoin - Silkroad thing to be somewhat of an urban myth.
> Well, unless I'm the victim of a rather elaborate and utterly pointless ruse, it would seem all manner of illicit substances can be ordered online and delivered to a post office box.
> Just when you thought you were to old and jaded to be surprised by shit eh?
> ...


What did you get??


----------



## TasChris (1/10/13)

Bloody IT have installed some new security system at work and now I am having problems opening alcohol related sites.

AHB is OK for some reason but MrMalty and Wyeast are banned.
I complained to IT manager about consultation and stakeholder engagement to no avail.

Nerds

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Airgead (1/10/13)

TasChris said:


> What did you get??


If what I hear about silk road is true, an overpriced bag of oregano or some very expensive baking powder.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/10/13)

TasChris said:


> I complained to IT manager about consultation and stakeholder engagement to no avail.
> 
> Nerds
> 
> ...



You actually expected them to listen to you.....more fool you...


----------



## TasChris (1/10/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You actually expected them to listen to you.....more fool you...


I know I know.
Every year they send around a performance survey that asks irrelevant questions such as

"Rate our performance on rolling out Groupwise update? (not on Groupwise software or the associated issues)"

"Was the help desk courteous when assisting your calls?"...Yes very courteous but ******* ineffective... was not an answer you could choose


the survey also defaulted to 7.5/10 if you didn't answer the question or put in a score

Bloody IT


----------



## Bribie G (1/10/13)

Watched Total Recall last night and it occurred to me...........................


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/10/13)

They made a TV show about it.......wonderfully acruate


----------



## TasChris (1/10/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> They made a TV show about it.......wonderfully acruate


Was it Korg 70,000 BC



These guys look like IT team to me, especially when he is drowning

Bloody IT


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/13)

TasChris said:


> What did you get??


Personally, nothing. I just observed the process. But can get _anything. _Mean old doctor wont give you a script repeat for that Oxy? Never mind..



Airgead said:


> If what I hear about silk road is true, an overpriced bag of oregano or some very expensive baking powder.


Whilst rip-offs would abound, 'vendors' operate under a feedback system much the same as e bay. There's always business people and con men, no matter what the product.
What I found disturbing was the apparent ease with which the whole process happens, and then the swiftness in turnaround from the order placement. Truly a piece of cake for a internet savvy teen, or anybody for that matter. I find it amazing that such a loophole can exist. 

What you've heard about silk road is exactly what I expected, but twas no baking powder I can assure you. A little ******* scary really.


----------



## manticle (2/10/13)

Do you need apostrophe's for all plural's or just s'ome?


----------



## Bizier (3/10/13)

manticle said:


> Do you need apostrophe's for all plural's or just s'ome?


Most, when it is a collective noun like sheeps, you don't need one, but when it is an acronym like HERM's, then you do require one.


----------



## bum (3/10/13)

Sadly, the one for acronyms is considered grammatically acceptable.

S'uck's.


----------



## jyo (3/10/13)

Couldn't pass up 4 kg of strawberries for 5 bucks yesterday, so made a heap of jam last night. Who would've thought I would be so anxious and excited waiting for my jam to set!


who'sanannathenjyo


----------



## Airgead (3/10/13)

Dave70 said:


> Personally, nothing. I just observed the process. But can get _anything. _Mean old doctor wont give you a script repeat for that Oxy? Never mind..
> 
> 
> Whilst rip-offs would abound, 'vendors' operate under a feedback system much the same as e bay. There's always business people and con men, no matter what the product.
> ...


Too late. The feds shut it down overnight. - http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-03/online-marketplace-silk-reoad-closed-after-proprietor-arrested/4995088

Mind you, I'm sure a replacement is already up.


----------



## bum (3/10/13)

The up and coming replacement got taken down in the last couple weeks too.

NSA must be pushing out all sorts of shit to secure funding.


----------



## TasChris (3/10/13)

TasChris said:


> Bloody IT have installed some new security system at work and now I am having problems opening alcohol related sites.
> 
> AHB is OK for some reason but MrMalty and Wyeast are banned.
> I complained to IT manager about consultation and stakeholder engagement to no avail.
> ...


Hmm the new security system at work seems to have a strange value system
Sites that involve gambling such as Tatts are banned
Sites that involve alcohol are banned except AHB for some reason
Sites that involve guns are banned but sites that involve Gunns are OK
Porn sites are OK

I am wasting time now checking what I can and can't look at...very productive

Sites that sell cutlery are bad too because kitchen knives are evil


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/10/13)

try lemonparty


----------



## Airgead (3/10/13)

bum said:


> The up and coming replacement got taken down in the last couple weeks too.
> 
> NSA must be pushing out all sorts of shit to secure funding.


Nahhh... NSA are unaffected. Apparently illegally spying on your own citizens is an essential service.


----------



## Forever Wort (3/10/13)

Probably moving back to Melbourne in the near future.


----------



## pk.sax (3/10/13)

Fuken telstra wholesale. 3 weeks to connect my internet!!!

Fuming.

Glad internode are worth it.


----------



## TasChris (3/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> try lemonparty


lemonparty seems to be OK as no one appears to gambling, drinking alcohol or bearing arms.
******* is acceptable to our security system

My personal values seem to have been offended...


----------



## bum (3/10/13)

tubgirl?


----------



## Forever Wort (3/10/13)

bum said:


> tubgirl?


Whoa that takes me back. Like twelve years.


----------



## TasChris (3/10/13)

tub girl would be fine unless the orange material is a Harvey Wall Banger


----------



## bum (3/10/13)

Forever Wort said:


> Whoa that takes me back. Like twelve years.


Old enough that there exist people who haven't seen it.

You have NO IDEA how mad I am at Christmas Island right now.


----------



## TasChris (3/10/13)

bum said:


> You have NO IDEA how mad I am at Christmas Island right now.


Do you prefer Easter Island?


----------



## petesbrew (3/10/13)

bum said:


> But seriously - how can people cope with life if they can't manage a frigging train trip? All these arseholes all over my (former) FB just crying because someone had the nerve to be wearing a backpack or some homeless prick doesn't tub enough.


Headphones and a book. Works for me.
But seriously, why do certain people prefer facing backwards, trying to make eye contact, sneering?
What's with that?


----------



## jlm (4/10/13)

The good beer in a can revolution that's currently sweeping through the one good bottlo in Launceston is really gonna change the way I drink on Flinders Island in a massively positive way......
Snuck the better part of a carton of Mountain Goat Summer Ale cans and a handful of Boont Amber and an IPA who's name I can't remember but have drunk before and appreciated cans onto the palette of cable going over for me to wire next week.


----------



## Bizier (4/10/13)

Good work jlm.


----------



## mwd (5/10/13)

Anybody tell the difference between Free Range Eggs and the common cage variety? I don't have the money to burn and just buy the cheapest. I reckon its a scam to be spending twice as much for claimed free range. If I wanted a tasty egg then I would go for duck eggs but can't find them anywhere locally.


----------



## thedragon (5/10/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Anybody tell the difference between Free Range Eggs and the common cage variety? I don't have the money to burn and just buy the cheapest. I reckon its a scam to be spending twice as much for claimed free range. If I wanted a tasty egg then I would go for duck eggs but can't find them anywhere locally.


I can't taste the difference. Just depends on whether you like the thought of the way that the chooks are treated. Comes down to personal preference I guess.


----------



## bum (5/10/13)

I can tell the difference in the yolks - bigger, darker, tastier. But I like mine runny - might not be able to tell cooked through.

That's not why I buy them, though. I buy them because I've seen commercial barn layers and it showed me enough to feel ill imagining the conditions of cage layers.

YMMV


----------



## Forever Wort (5/10/13)

It's one of those things. 

What do you think, what is your opinion? Do you care? What else do you care about? Why do you feel this way?

Do you want to live in contradiction? How much contradiction can you handle?

Can you take control of your life and act in accordance with your beliefs?

Etc.


----------



## WarmBeer (5/10/13)

That escalated quickly.


----------



## Bizier (6/10/13)

I grew up with spoiled chooks, I fully believe free range eggs taste better. A few months ago I fed a neighbour's chooks my spent grain and the neighbour gave me a bunch of eggs, and they were noticeably superior to any commercial free range eggs I have ever eaten, in full accordance with my memory of eggs from home.

That and the whole cruelty side of things.


----------



## punkin (6/10/13)

We get fresh eggs from two different neighbours. Have to refuse them quite often. The eggs are better in flavour and colour and they cook quicker. A runny boiled egg is slightly under 3 mins instead of near four.


----------



## Camo6 (6/10/13)

We had chooks on the farm and definitely agree the yolks are richer and a lot more golden in colour. They were also harder to peel when they were fresh. You knew it wasn't fresh though if you dropped an embryo into the frypan. 
A neighbour worked at a layer farm and would bring us the double yolkers they rejected. One shell, two yolks, yummo.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/10/13)

Used to feed the chooks sorghum occasionally when I was a lad, the yolks were a deep orange colour and super rich. I'd love to get chooks again but the boss isn't keen, so I settle for the expensive eggs. Read the box as well - free range doesn't necessarily mean free to roam around and eat bugs & shit. QLD just change the reqs from 1500 to 10,000 chooks per hectare - but it's still better treatment that caged.


----------



## Camo6 (6/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Used to feed the chooks sorghum occasionally when I was a lad, the yolks were a deep orange colour and super rich. I'd love to get chooks again but the boss isn't keen, so I settle for the expensive eggs. Read the box as well - free range doesn't necessarily mean free to roam around and eat bugs & shit. QLD just change the reqs from 1500 to 10,000 chooks per hectare - but it's still better treatment that caged.


That's like the broiler farm down the road from the old mans. Free range as long as its inside the hundred meter long shed. The put em in a few days old and they take up a tiny section of the floor space, by the time they're two months old the floor space is full. All temperature and humidity controlled and kept in a state of soothing semi darkness. Not the most ideal conditions but hey, ever body luv chicken.


----------



## manticle (6/10/13)

We get eggs from a variety of sources - all people who keep chickens - next door neighbour and relatives of my partner mainly. There is a distinct difference in the eggs between each source and a distinct difference from commercial and cage eggs. Freshness is obviously one factor but as Bum says - in the large eggs, yolks are bigger and hold together better than large commercial cage eggs. I find free range chicken to generally be larger, juicier and fresher tasting too with the better, smaller brands improvements on the others.


----------



## Forever Wort (6/10/13)

No question that small farm eggs trump supermarket shit any day of the week. 

Chickens are pretty awesome too. One of my mother's follows the dog around all day and will run inside the house to see what you are doing. Very social animals.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/13)

Those Isa browns are the worst...great layers but if you let them roam free they will break into your house and make themselves comfortable. Smart too the fuckers. Had some that worked out they could fly up and land on the door handle and it would open the door.


----------



## tavas (6/10/13)

I'm still amazed by the first person to look at a chook laying an egg and think "I'm going to eat that." Mind you, from what's on the Internet, that's not the worst the thing people have looked at chickens and thought.


----------



## jlm (6/10/13)

I put 3 eggs into the pan today and each had an embryo in it. Thats the bad news. Good news is I just need to figure out who's going broody and I'll have the first of this season's indian game x dorking or rhode island red meat birds underway.


----------



## Bridges (6/10/13)

Grew up with Muscovy's and Black Australorp's roaming free. At the risk of sounding like Abe Simpson, eggs, be they duck or chook, were definitely better in my day. Have not even had the chance to have duck eggs since I was in my early teens so not sure they'd live up to my memories of how awesome they were.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/13)

Had Geese for a while...lot in a Goose egg...but the only lay in jul/aug...

As for the meat....very fatty....and nice..


----------



## jyo (6/10/13)

I've had to go to the hospital frequently over the passed few months to visit a family member. It gets me every time seeing diabetic amputee patients smoking outside the hospital. I've seen amputee patients come out of the vascular ward and smoke.

Mind blown.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/13)

They are just the ones you see


----------



## goomboogo (7/10/13)

I see dead people. All too frequently.


----------



## petesbrew (7/10/13)

jyo said:


> I've had to go to the hospital frequently over the passed few months to visit a family member. It gets me every time seeing diabetic amputee patients smoking outside the hospital. I've seen amputee patients come out of the vascular ward and smoke.
> 
> Mind blown.


Like the heavily pregnant women standing outside the maternity ward, ciggie in hand.


----------



## punkin (7/10/13)

Do any of you guys get the odd wild hair growing out from inside your ear?

Am i the only one who thinks having one of these hairs plucked by one of the girls feels really good?
I can feel the feeling and the sound as i think of it.

Likewise the buzz shaver with no comb shaving the back of your neck, always have looked forward to the end of a haircut so i can get that feeling.


----------



## Forever Wort (7/10/13)

I do not have hairs in my ears but after that post I will be keeping a keen eye out for them.


----------



## punkin (7/10/13)

It's usually kids that spot em. Cuddling the grandkids and all of a sudden its; "Eeeewww...you have this gross long curly hair growing right out the middle of your ear. You're mong...".


----------



## jyo (7/10/13)

punkin said:


> Do any of you guys get the odd wild hair growing out from inside your ear?
> 
> Am i the only one who thinks having one of these hairs plucked by one of the girls feels really good?
> I can feel the feeling and the sound as i think of it.
> ...



Agreed with the shaver at the end of the cut. Having my hair cut makes me nearly fall asleep in the chair.

Can't comment on the ear hair though, mate. If genetics is anything to go by, I will have a Krusty the Clown balding pattern by the age of 65 but have no lavish ear hair. After reading the above I feel like I'll be missing out.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/10/13)

Some one told me I'd look good with a goatee but after getting my wife to do a hand stand in front of the mirror and me resting my chin on her muff I don't think I would.


----------



## djar007 (7/10/13)

Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## WarmBeer (7/10/13)

djar007 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


Eye bleach!

EYE BLEACH!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/10/13)

djar007 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


Ever you ever tried holding a camera as well as a leg in each hand and your chin resting on a muff ?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Ever you ever tried holding a camera as well as a leg in each hand and your chin resting on a muff ?


occasionally....


----------



## punkin (7/10/13)

yes


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/10/13)

Its not that hard.


----------



## Camo6 (7/10/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its not that hard.


Fair enough. Holding a camera would be a fair distraction.


----------



## punkin (7/10/13)

You just strap it to... 

never mind, i have to explain it it's to someone i wouldn't want to explain it to.


----------



## djar007 (7/10/13)

Gopro


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/10/13)

Google images is your freind.


----------



## Mardoo (7/10/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Google images is your freind.


Not if you google hairy Japanese yam...


----------



## Malted (7/10/13)

punkin said:


> Do any of you guys get the odd wild hair growing out from inside your ear?
> 
> Am i the only one who thinks having one of these hairs plucked by one of the girls feels really good?
> I can feel the feeling and the sound as i think of it.
> ...


Yes there is a certain age that you get to and they just start sprouting. I think they are related to nasal hair.
I pluck my own. Except for when I get a haircut and the barber shoves the the buzz shaver with no comb, in the ear ole. My ears aren't that big, he shoves a corner of the shaver blade in.
I like the cut throat razor on the back of my neck after a haircut. Makes you feel fresh and clean.


----------



## manticle (7/10/13)

Makes you feel lucky your barber is not a psychopath.


----------



## Airgead (7/10/13)

Mardoo said:


> Not if you google hairy Japanese yam...








Tasty.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/10/13)

Iron Chef


----------



## punkin (8/10/13)

Malted said:


> Yes there is a certain age that you get to and they just start sprouting. I think they are related to nasal hair.
> I pluck my own. Except for when I get a haircut and the barber shoves the the buzz shaver with no comb, in the ear ole. My ears aren't that big, he shoves a corner of the shaver blade in.
> I like the cut throat razor on the back of my neck after a haircut. Makes you feel fresh and clean.



I have an ebay Max for the nose ones that tickle, but i would never stick Max in my ear, well i shouldn't say never...If i was to live long enough to be one of those types like the odd hairy politician or specialist doctor you see sometimes with actual goblin tufts coming out the ears i'd use Max...
But in normal life of one lucky hair every six months or so i'd hate to loose that pleasuable 'pop' and tingly itch you can't scratch that comes from the plucking.


AndIDoLoveAGoodPluckingPunkin


----------



## Dave70 (8/10/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Anybody tell the difference between Free Range Eggs and the common cage variety? I don't have the money to burn and just buy the cheapest. I reckon its a scam to be spending twice as much for claimed free range. If I wanted a tasty egg then I would go for duck eggs but can't find them anywhere locally.


Its a scam in a similar vein to 'organic prodce'
At least in the sense of what most customers regard as 'free range'. What it's_ not_ is, is birds roaming pristine wilderness and living off a diet of fresh grains and insects. Think more in terms of a concentration camp for chickens, but without the SS guards and Sonderkommandos . The birds have access to the outdoors true, but still basically spend most of their time pecking and scratching in the long picked over dirt and ingesting their own feces in between trips to the feeding stations and water. Their caged counterparts are more like prisoners doing solitary. But at least they aren't eating their own shit. Either way, they are both eating the same pellets chock full of protein and drugs to keep the animals productive and disease free. 
I have two customers who own chicken farms. That's pretty much straight from the horses mouth.

I choose to buy free range from the shop even though I know it's kind of ridiculous. If I really cared, I wouldn't purchase shop bought eggs, picket the farm and try to bankrupt the farmer.

The best eggs I've eaten came from the chickens we briefly owned a couple of years ago until one of the dogs dug its way into the enclosure and killed all three. Bastard.
They were truly free range in the imagined sense, living off whatever they scratched from the gardens, spent grains and kitchen scraps. For obvious reasons, this kind of animal husbandry and farming is unviable at anything above a farmers market level.

The shells were thicker, the yokes were darker and tastier. Miles above store bought eggs.
I assume the birds were also happier. Though its hard to read whats on a chickens mind.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/10/13)

like I said - read the box. The classification for "free range" is 10,000 birds per hectare in most states, which is exactly like you describe - a concentration camp for chickens. There are smaller producers which have vastly lower number of chooks per unit area and advertise "free to roam on pasture" (which probably means they get let into a paddock for a few hours a day, but still, better than a concrete floor with no bugs to eat). those ones are double the price of the coles "free range".


----------



## Dave70 (8/10/13)

I'd be curious to lean what constitutes 'free range beef'. The pricey stuff gets touted as grass fed, but I thought most was grass fed initially and grain finished.
Have to say, we use to raise our own beef when I was a teen and even though I was actually more stupid then than now, even I noticed the difference was profound. Definitely darker and less marbled for most cuts. Almost tasted 'gamey' by comparison.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/10/13)

it would need to be stamped by one of these mobs I'd say. I'm not sure how consistent they are with what passes for free range, grass few etc. I couldn't be bothered looking.

SWMBO's old man has a hobby farm out near Stanthorpe with around 50 head of cattle - free range grass fed & organic etc but he CBF paying for auditors & getting certified, since he keeps them for only a year and sells them much of it gets fattened up on grain once it leaves his property.


----------



## Dave70 (8/10/13)

I don't blame him. The RSPCA was the only group I recognized. The rest are kind of versions of the same thing. 
I wonder how one starts an organic certification concern. I'll bet there's a nice drink in it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/10/13)

It could be a good lurk - drive around in your prius powered purely by smugness, looking at a few animalshere and there.


----------



## manticle (15/10/13)

Does anyone actually give a **** what device someone posts on the internet with?

Sent from my cat's arse using my special powers and a glove.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (15/10/13)

My boss' dog died. I had to bag it and explain how I'd found it in the long grass. Snakebite we suspect.


----------



## bum (15/10/13)

That's rough, man.



manticle said:


> Does anyone actually give a **** what device someone posts on the internet with?
> 
> Sent from my cat's arse using my special powers and a glove.


This "Internet of Things" is really getting out of hand.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/10/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> My boss' dog died. I had to bag it and explain how I'd found it in the long grass. Snakebite we suspect.


Unless your boss is also your wife/partner, I don't see how that can possibly be part of the job description?

Your dog, your responsibility.


----------



## jyo (15/10/13)

manticle said:


> Does anyone actually give a **** what device someone posts on the internet with?
> 
> Sent from my cat's arse using my special powers and a glove.


Does the glove impede function if it's a touch screen?


----------



## Lecterfan (15/10/13)

I suspect that it is the introduction of the glove itself that facilitates the touch-screen capacity of said mammalian medium.


----------



## Cocko (15/10/13)

My house is falling apart.

Time to sell.


----------



## pk.sax (16/10/13)

Spin that into an Ad?


----------



## eungaibitter1 (16/10/13)

Warm beer, just to clarify mate, I wasn't told or ordered to do anything. I found the dog during my regular mornings undertakings. It was my initial reaction to put it in the bag and go inform bossman, after that I believe he buried it himself. Boss isn't my wife, though my missus might argue that she's my boss.


----------



## Dave70 (16/10/13)

Cocko said:


> My house is falling apart.
> 
> Time to sell.


Renovators delight.


Sent from my computer using electricity.


----------



## GuyQLD (16/10/13)

Dave70 said:


> Sent from my computer using electricity.


Well played sir, well played.


----------



## Forever Wort (16/10/13)

It's all marketing. Was it Apple that started it? I think so. 

One of the few assets Canberra has is its brazen lack of billboard advertising. Really appreciate that.

Sent by an unbranded electronic device from the nation's socialist capital


----------



## bum (16/10/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> I found the dog during my regular mornings undertakings.


So par for the course then, yeah?


----------



## pk.sax (16/10/13)

Forever Wort said:


> One of the few assets Canberra has is its brazen lack of anything. Really appreciate that.
> 
> Sent by an unbranded electronic device from the nation's socialist capital


FTFY. Besides, socialist my ass.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (17/10/13)

That was the first time for dog. Sometimes there's a chook or a duck.


----------



## bum (17/10/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> That was the first time for dog.


Yep. He probably won't be doing that again.


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/13)

chorizo is NOT pronounced cho-ri-tso

It's a Spanish word and z is pronounced z. So it's Ko ri zo. 

in Italian z is pronounces "ts" so if it was an Italian sausage it would indeed be pronounced "Ko rits o"

So hipsters who pronounce it as being Italian can **** off.


----------



## bum (17/10/13)

Borrowed words gonna borrow.


----------



## Airgead (17/10/13)

If you're from the part of Spain round Barcelona, z (and a c sound) is pronounced as almost a "th" but with a lisp. So there its Ko ri tho (as best I can type it... its hard to type a lisp). Similarly Barcelona is pronounced Ba the lona.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/10/13)

So when Jamie Oliver says cha-rith-oh he's _half_ pronouncing it properly due to his epic lisp and mockney accent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFlENguMJNA


----------



## Dave70 (17/10/13)

I don't mind a little chorizo with my croissanT.


----------



## Mardoo (17/10/13)

First person to tell me where I can get a decent Mexican chorizo burrito in Melbourne can pronounce it however the hell they want.


----------



## Dave70 (17/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> So when Jamie Oliver says cha-rith-oh he's _half_ pronouncing it properly due to his epic lisp and mockney accent.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFlENguMJNA


That's a nice looking dish. I wish I enjoyed tomato raw. if it's not cooked, I cant stand it.

Oliver's fat tongue fucks his speech up though it may be useful for a chef.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/10/13)

I enjoy some of his shows. Americal Roadtrip and Food Escapes were good viewing.


----------



## punkin (17/10/13)

Same, can't eat it raw and it disapoints me. Can't eat cheese raw either unless it's got no flavour like a camembert. Can't eat strong cheese (cheddar and up) cooked or not.

Kraft single slices toasted, mozzarella on pizza, camembert crumbed and deep fried, and a little parmesan in a cooked dish is my cheese limit.

A pity cause i love watching it being made and can appreciate all the different styles and how yummy they must be if they weren't so horrible.


----------



## leiothrix (17/10/13)

I don't think Kraft singles count as cheese though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/10/13)

I am not even shure its food....althought its probably made from food


----------



## Mardoo (17/10/13)

Great little non-sequitur from TV a few weeks ago, "Food is becoming more popular, more after the break."


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/10/13)

Celebrity food.


----------



## Bizier (17/10/13)

You all made my day.

Ripe raw tomato and ripe cheese. Together!
The stinkier the cheese, the better!


----------



## petesbrew (18/10/13)

Had my first 4 cheese penne at the local cheap Italian joint up the road.
It was pretty epic.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/10/13)

Soft blue cheese & tomato chutney :drool:


----------



## manticle (18/10/13)

Never a fan of blue cheese till I had roquefort.

Now I need to have roquefort with a rochefort.


----------



## WarmBeer (18/10/13)

Had my first 4 cheese penne at the local cheap Italian joint up the road.
It was pretty epic.

So close, had it just been 4 cheese gnocchi...
My lord, so drool-worthy. So, so, heart-attack inducing, but so drool-worthy.


----------



## petesbrew (18/10/13)

WarmBeer said:


> So close, had it just been 4 cheese gnocchi...
> My lord, so drool-worthy. So, so, heart-attack inducing, but so drool-worthy.


Yeah can't say I'll be in a rush to get it again. Glad I only got an entrée size.
As you said, hazardous droolworthiness.


----------



## Dave70 (18/10/13)

Oooh.._blue cheese.._

Oooh.._ripe cheese_..

Pffft..

Pass the fucken JATZ.


----------



## jlm (18/10/13)

Y'know......In my past I've broken a lot of the crown's laws, however I've reformed....become a model citizen. However the temptation to poach a bird (that is an introduced species which really has no place in its current habitat) that technically belongs to Queen Betsy the Deuce got the best of me this week.......And......**** me it eats well.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/13)

Did you have cheese whip 4 ways with it


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/13)

Did you have cheese whip 4 ways with it


----------



## Bizier (18/10/13)

jlm said:


> Y'know......In my past I've broken a lot of the crown's laws, however I've reformed....become a model citizen. However the temptation to poach a bird (that is an introduced species which really has no place in its current habitat) that technically belongs to Queen Betsy the Deuce got the best of me this week.......And......**** me it eats well.


You are talking about a woman yeah?


----------



## Mardoo (19/10/13)

Dave70 said:


> Oooh.._blue cheese.._
> 
> Oooh.._ripe cheese_..
> 
> ...


After an epic two days of partying with my friends I woke up the morning after on the floor of a totally empty apartment, covered in paint, with a bag of these




and a can of nacho Easy Cheese next to me. Breakfast!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/10/13)

Would be epic if the only coffee in the house was International Roast with UHT milk


----------



## bum (20/10/13)

FUCKEN!

Got sick of the Tapatalk sig already so I wrote a thing to fix it. Thought I'd share it with anyone who is also annoyed enough to nerd out over it. Wrote a set of installation instructions for FF and Chrome. Tried to attach my file. Oh. Site doesn't allow the attaching of JS files. Should have seen that coming, I suppose. Still annoyed.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/10/13)

bum said:


> FUCKEN!
> 
> Got sick of the Tapatalk sig already so I wrote a thing to fix it. Thought I'd share it with anyone who is also annoyed enough to nerd out over it. Wrote a set of installation instructions for FF and Chrome. Tried to attach my file. Oh. Site doesn't allow the attaching of JS files. Should have seen that coming, I suppose. Still annoyed.


pastebin.com


----------



## bradsbrew (20/10/13)

I just farted.

Sent from my arse using control


----------



## bum (20/10/13)

WarmBeer said:


> pastebin.com


I considered something similar but I'm not interested in providing help desk on that one, yeah?

Probably be easier just to tell everyone with the Tapatalk app THAT THEY CAN TURN THAT ANNOYING SHIT OFF IN THEIR SETTINGS.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/10/13)

How do I stop it from asking me to download the app each time I log onto AHB with my phone. Tried it on the iPad, did not like.


----------



## bum (20/10/13)

WarmBeer said:


> pastebin.com


Well, for those who don't need help:

Firefox - greasemonkey then this guy http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/41369.
Chrome - this guy http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/41369 and just drag him on to the extensions window.

You'll have to work out how to add the rules yourselves but it's really easy.




bradsbrew said:


> How do I stop it from asking me to download the app each time I log onto AHB with my phone. Tried it on the iPad, did not like.


Shouldn't a cookie on your device manage that?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/10/13)

Poaste. 


Sent from my anus using magic - now Free


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/13)

Tried Tapatalk.....

Went back the the mobile version. 






Youwillreadsweetfuckallhere


----------



## mwd (20/10/13)

Can't get Hop Dealz to work in Google Chrome click on the links and nothing happens. Got adblock plus which kills all the ads in AHB no problem. Works O.K. in IE not tried Firefox yet.

Sent with one finger from my keyboard via the internet.


----------



## Dave70 (21/10/13)

Mardoo said:


> After an epic two days of partying with my friends I woke up the morning after on the floor of a totally empty apartment, covered in paint, with a bag of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ghetto cannoli?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/10/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Can't get Hop Dealz to work in Google Chrome click on the links and nothing happens. Got adblock plus which kills all the ads in AHB no problem. Works O.K. in IE not tried Firefox yet.


I still have same problem with my smart phone. Just get a blank white screen


----------



## Not For Horses (21/10/13)

Mardoo said:


> After an epic two days of partying with my friends I woke up the morning after on the floor of a totally empty apartment, covered in paint, with a bag of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I once woke up in the garden with no pants on and a bag of wingdings next to me.
funny thing is, my flatmate (who wasn't that drunk) informed me that we went home the night before without food of any kind.
My pants were locked inside the house so I must've gone to the shop without them.
Nevertheless, cold windings make a great breakfast!


----------



## Mardoo (21/10/13)

Not For Horses said:


> I once woke up in the garden with no pants on and a bag of wingdings next to me.
> funny thing is, my flatmate (who wasn't that drunk) informed me that we went home the night before without food of any kind.
> My pants were locked inside the house so I must've gone to the shop without them.
> Nevertheless, cold windings make a great breakfast!


 Sounds like we'd get along just fine...drunken public nudity is a specialty of mine. Guess I should say was, since its been awhile.


----------



## Dave70 (21/10/13)

Mardoo said:


> Sounds like we'd get along just fine...drunken public nudity is a specialty of mine. Guess I should say was, since its been awhile.


I knew you looked familiar..


----------



## Mardoo (21/10/13)

Dave70 said:


> I knew you looked familiar..


My smile is a dead giveaway!


----------



## Dave70 (22/10/13)

Possible contender for the Tap King? (for PET bottlers anyway)


*This fizz saver dispenser offers you much convenience for dispensing drinks into your glass.*


Its hard to argue with that.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fizz-Saver-Soda-Dispenser-Bottle-Drinking-Water-Dispense-Machine-Gadget-Party-/320930512762#ht_3715wt_1117


----------



## WarmBeer (22/10/13)

Dave70 said:


> *... offers you much convenience for dispensing drinks into your glass.*


A.k.a. "I'm too lazy to lift this 2 lt bottle of carbonated sugar and caffeine"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/13)

On late night TV I saw an add for a drinks pourer that you just screwed on top of whatever bottle like milk,juice ,beer,PET bottles. Actually it had a little motor in it.

Would save your yeast sediment.


----------



## warra48 (22/10/13)

Lucky lucky lucky me.

Won a ball and a sixer of Hahn Premium Light today at golf.

Does it get better than that ??


----------



## Bizier (23/10/13)

Yes, unbridled debauchery is far better than that.


----------



## bum (23/10/13)

He _did_ get a ball.


----------



## Dave70 (23/10/13)

warra48 said:


> Lucky lucky lucky me.
> 
> Won a ball and a sixer of Hahn Premium Light today at golf.
> 
> Does it get better than that ??


Second prize:
Two sixers of Hahn.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/10/13)

Line up the Hahn for target practice and throw/hit the golf ball at them - it will give great personal pleasure when you achieve the accuarcy required to smash the bottels of Hahn


----------



## manticle (23/10/13)

Perfect beer to offer guests who think homebrew is shit.


----------



## Camo6 (23/10/13)

Stored safely on the window sill of a north facing window.


----------



## jyo (23/10/13)

I can't believe Tim hasn't given _me_ any one on one time yet.


----------



## WarmBeer (25/10/13)

3 things I hate:

Pointless posts
Irony
Lists
Numerical inaccuracy


----------



## Not For Horses (25/10/13)

Consider how stupid the average person is.
Now try to understand that half of them are more stupid than that.


----------



## bum (25/10/13)

How many words are there that you think can't be said on televison, NFH?


----------



## Not For Horses (25/10/13)

Not sure. 11?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/13)

Its actualyy 9 7/8


----------



## tavas (25/10/13)

Not For Horses said:


> Consider how stupid the average person is.
> Now try to understand that half of them are more stupid than that.


And then realise that you could be in the bottom half of someone's list


----------



## tavas (25/10/13)

Ironic. Internet broken, so go on Internet to find an answer.

You have two choices: close or close.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/10/13)

oh man, I hate accidentally opening IE then having to wait for it to load before I can close it.


----------



## Dave70 (25/10/13)

Not For Horses said:


> Consider how stupid the average person is.
> Now try to understand that half of them are more stupid than that.


Don't blame me.

I voted for the Eugenics party.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/10/13)

bum said:


> How many words are there that you think can't be said on televison, NFH?


Very disappointed with the grammatical effort within that post Bum.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/13)

Indeed the standards are sliping.


----------



## manticle (25/10/13)

Slipe away


----------



## tavas (26/10/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Very disappointed with the grammatical effort within that post Bum.


Please explain


----------



## bradsbrew (26/10/13)

tavas said:


> Please explain


Just does not look right, perhaps it could be 

How many words do you think there are that can't be said on television?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/10/13)

Lets start a list.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/10/13)

'Flange' is a word that I think deserves to be more popular (in terms of actual, generally metaphoric and explicitly euphemistic use) than it is.


----------



## punkin (26/10/13)

I often use flange and the most underrated of all, Kirp.


----------



## bum (26/10/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Just does not look right, perhaps it could be
> 
> How many words do you think there are that can't be said on television?


The grammar was fine. Your version removes itself from the point I was trying to make (which was to test if Not For Horses had the SLIGHTEST idea of the source of his quote).


----------



## bradsbrew (26/10/13)

Ah, it was the acronym that threw me. First I thought, Not ******* Hard. Then I googled and found, Not From Here.


----------



## Not For Horses (26/10/13)

Well it was from George Carlin. Don't remember the words on tv bit though.


----------



## warra48 (26/10/13)

Is anyone surprised that BEER is my favourite beverage?


----------



## goomboogo (26/10/13)

Not For Horses said:


> Well it was from George Carlin. Don't remember the words on tv bit though.


Seven.


----------



## Not For Horses (26/10/13)

goomboogo said:


> Seven.


Yes I know how to use Google, what I meant was I don't remember that reference from that particular show.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/10/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Ah, it was the acronym that threw me. First I thought, Not ******* Hard. Then I googled and found, Not From Here.


There is No ******* Hope


----------



## jlm (28/10/13)

I love Triumph the insult comic dog.........And here he visits the Great American Beer Festival:

http://blogs.browardpalmbeach.com/cleanplatecharlie/2013/10/triumph_the_insult_comic_dog_r.php

Caution.....you may see someone like yourself having the piss taken out of them.


----------



## Fents (28/10/13)

**** yes, my new baby!


----------



## Camo6 (28/10/13)

More pics, more pics!


----------



## manticle (28/10/13)

jlm said:


> I love Triumph the insult comic dog.........And here he visits the Great American Beer Festival:
> 
> http://blogs.browardpalmbeach.com/cleanplatecharlie/2013/10/triumph_the_insult_comic_dog_r.php
> 
> Caution.....you may see someone like yourself having the piss taken out of them.


I've seen better male to female ratio at the vatican


----------



## jlm (28/10/13)

manticle said:


> I've seen better male to female ratio at the vatican


I personally was surprised by the low numbers of neck beards.

Dude behind Triumph is a motherflippin' genius............Only 1 season of TV Funhouse? Come the **** on.....Its awesome:



Pretty NSFW.


----------



## brettprevans (28/10/13)

Fents said:


> **** yes, my new baby!


fk u fents!! I need some seed again this year.


----------



## punkin (29/10/13)

Camo6 said:


> More pics, more pics!



http://www.digitalebrewery.com/?page_id=307


----------



## Bizier (29/10/13)

So sexy.

I love the Steinecker Stromboli-style liquor return.


----------



## Fents (29/10/13)

Its like making love on your wedding night all over again. I could not be happier! This thing is absolute madness.

Nice site find punk's


----------



## Dave70 (29/10/13)

jlm said:


> I love Triumph the insult comic dog.........And here he visits the Great American Beer Festival:
> 
> http://blogs.browardpalmbeach.com/cleanplatecharlie/2013/10/triumph_the_insult_comic_dog_r.php
> 
> Caution.....you may see someone like yourself having the piss taken out of them.


My favorite bit was when denigrated the microbrewers and also people drinking beer.


----------



## punkin (29/10/13)

Trying to enter the ATO in MYOB as a card. 

Have you ever tried googling for the ATO's ABN number :blink:

Is there an accountant out there that knows this answer?


----------



## Fents (29/10/13)

why do you need their ABN? unless you are selling them stuff? i have them setup without an ABN and it works fine.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (29/10/13)

found it on thier "about us" page - http://www.ato.gov.au/About-ATO/About-us/

"For organisations doing business with the ATO, our ABN number is 51 824 753 556."


----------



## bum (29/10/13)

Does anyone else ever grow tired of reading people assert that shit beer is okay if the weather is hot/you've done something during the day?


----------



## Forever Wort (29/10/13)

Moving back to Melbourne in four weeks. Let the job and house-hunting commence.


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/13)

bum said:


> Does anyone else ever grow tired of reading people assert that shit beer is okay if the weather is hot/you've done something during the day?


yup but thats what years of vb ads does to people.


----------



## punkin (30/10/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> found it on thier "about us" page - http://www.ato.gov.au/About-ATO/About-us/
> 
> "For organisations doing business with the ATO, our ABN number is 51 824 753 556."



Thanks mate, turns out payments to them are tax free so i don't need their abn. I'm new at this and a bit hard of thinking.


----------



## Dave70 (30/10/13)

bum said:


> Does anyone else ever grow tired of reading people assert that shit beer is okay if the weather is hot/you've done something during the day?


About as tired of seasonal / situation based assertions. 

'Come on lads, only 8 brewing months to winter, better put down that BIG stout or smoked porter quick smart!' Cause we only drink black beers in the winter, don't you know.

or 'lawnmower beer' What the ****? 

If you cant perform basic home maintenance without a drink in your hand you should be a ******* 12 stepper. I don't _care _if it's 3.2%. It's still a drink.
Just man up and reach for the barley-wine. You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/10/13)

I always thought of a lawnmower beer as one you 'mow' through, figuratively speaking, not one for drinking whilst mowing. :unsure:


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/13)

Nah its a US term for lower alc beer that you can drink and not fall off ur ride on mower.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/10/13)

Well, I guess I'm the arsehole.


----------



## WarmBeer (30/10/13)

Well, I guess I'm the arsehole.

*an


----------



## Dave70 (30/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I always thought of a lawnmower beer as one you 'mow' through, figuratively speaking, not one for drinking whilst mowing. :unsure:


That's understandable.
The phrase / practice 'one for the lawn' never quite caught on.


----------



## punkin (30/10/13)

Spose everyone needs something they can feel smug about when on the internet.

Got a stubbie holder in the 30 ton excavator at the SIL's farm. Guess we're all alco's.




NoSurprisesTherePunkin


----------



## Bribie G (30/10/13)

unfortunate choice of words in newspaper


----------



## manticle (30/10/13)

Just packed up 9 finished drawings so I can get them photographed at work tomorrow. Images will form part of my applications to galleries for a solo show in the latter part of 2014.

Hoping to get another 7 or 8 + some sculpture ready for that exhibition but pleased with the progress so far. Hopefully at least one gallery says yes.


----------



## Bizier (31/10/13)

Good work man. I am jealous. I really miss practicing visual art.


----------



## manticle (31/10/13)

Never too late to get back into it. I made about 2 finished drawings in 6 years while I studied postgrad so I've really enjoyed spending much more time with it this year.


----------



## bum (31/10/13)

Ah, that greatest of Australian Halloween traditions - sitting in the dark with the blinds closed, pretending not to be home.


----------



## WarmBeer (31/10/13)

Or...

for the princely sum of about $6, you could buy a couple of packets of chockies, help make their childhoods a more magical place, and send them off home hyped up on excess sugar.

Plus, you get flirt with all the hot neighbourhood MILFs.


----------



## bum (31/10/13)

Uh...you've not spent a lot of time in my neck of the woods, have you?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/13)

Do the kids eye off the TV and other valuables if you have the blinds open?


----------



## bum (31/10/13)

Pretty much.

Half the door-knockers were largish groups of +15 [EDIT: years old] kids. The blokes all swearing their heads off to impress the chicks and shit.


----------



## manticle (31/10/13)

Answer the door with an axe and say'trick'.
Or use the tactics of nurse Kenchington from the psychoville halloween special.


----------



## WarmBeer (31/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Do the kids eye off the TV and other valuables if you have the blinds open?


If it's less than 50 inch, it's not even worth their bother. What is the world coming to?


----------



## WarmBeer (31/10/13)

Uncle Bribie has a solution for you in the First World Problems thread.


----------



## bum (31/10/13)

Yah, I saw that one. Think I can do without the investigation, to be honest.


----------



## manticle (31/10/13)

Worried they'll find out what that lampshade is really made out of?

Couldn't find nurse on youtube so this will have to do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8ljgDgYsmQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph4s6yP7e0o


----------



## Dave70 (1/11/13)

Last year we offered the kiddies fresh fruit.
Better deterrent than a rabid Rottweiler.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/11/13)

WarmBeer said:


> If it's less than 50 inch, it's not even worth their bother. What is the world coming to?


If it can fit thru a window they wont be interested in stealing it.

I got a couple of CRT that they can steal. Think I will be waiting a while


----------



## WarmBeer (1/11/13)

I got a couple of CRT that they can steal. Think I will be waiting a while

Do you have a boat that needs an anchor?


----------



## Bridges (2/11/13)

Answering the door with "Sorry I can't help you. I think you are in the wrong country." Seemed to work for me. Hopefully they ask their parents what I was talking about.
I'm all for fun and magic in a kids life. Christmas, Easter, dropbears, wondering what is in a meat pie. I reckon we have enough fun and magic without importing crap.
Oh yeah you can bash valentines day right in your ar5e too.


----------



## bum (2/11/13)

Bridges said:


> Oh yeah you can bash valentines day right in your ar5e too.


That's the aim.


----------



## bum (3/11/13)

Tapatalk keeps including different links in different places in that stupid sig thing which keeps breaking my script that blacks that shit out so I'd just like to take this opportunity to remind everyone of the rare opportunity they have to actually become less annoying through very little effort.



bum said:


> Probably be easier just to tell everyone with the Tapatalk app THAT THEY CAN TURN THAT ANNOYING SHIT OFF IN THEIR SETTINGS.


----------



## pk.sax (3/11/13)

While we're there, would the site admins fukin activate photo uploads from tapatalk.

Pretty much one of two points of differences making use off a mobile useful and one is disabled!!!


----------



## Bizier (3/11/13)

Webber on pole.

It is already like a slow motion car accident and it hasn't started.

It is like a sadistic lotto, what element outside his control will **** him over?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/11/13)

Its Monday


----------



## WarmBeer (4/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its Monday


Not in Victoria, the horse racing state, it isn't.

Public holidays & 4 day weekends FTW

Edit: Damn you, autocorrect.


----------



## jlm (4/11/13)

And its recreation day here in northern TAS, the most tenuous reason for a day off I've ever been a part of. I'm gonna get recreating by brewing beer......and drinking beer.


----------



## Bizier (4/11/13)

Definitely a Monday for the WA AEC.


----------



## Not For Horses (5/11/13)

What is the point of a rhetorical question?


----------



## Bizier (6/11/13)

Retorical eh?...
Eight!


----------



## Dave70 (6/11/13)

The J.Burrows heavy duty stapler I ordered from Officeworks arrived today.
The 23/13 staples smash through 70 to 90 pages no sweat. 
No more poxy fold back clips for me.

On a less triumphant note, one of the computers fucked out.


----------



## punkin (6/11/13)

I had dinner at 5 pm again. It was fucked, steamed Basa with white sauce.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/11/13)

I'm possibly a bit drunk.


----------



## Dave70 (7/11/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I'm possibly a bit drunk.


I that post was at 7.30 am, would have liked for sure.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/11/13)

I'm possibly a bit hungover.


----------



## Bridges (7/11/13)

punkin said:


> I had dinner at 5 pm again. It was fucked, steamed Basa with white sauce.


Braver man than me, taking on basa.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/11/13)

Bridges said:


> Braver man than me, taking on basa.





> 5. Basa/Pangas are injected with Hormones Derived from Urine. They inject female Basa/Pangas with hormones made from the dehydrated urine of pregnant women


I was captivated until I hit that statement.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/11/13)

Environmental and health concerns[SIZE=small][[/SIZE]edit]
Several environmental organizations concerned with marine ecosystems have raised concerns about basa. OceanWise, an environmental organization associated with the Vancouver Aquarium has flagged farmed basa for its potential pollution of ecosystems and interference with wild species.[13] It writes, "Open cage farming in Southeast Asia is associated with disease transfer to wild basa. There are also concerns about feed quality, farm operating standards and the biological impact of using wild stock for culturing."[13] The Monterey Bay Aquarium, while having concerns, does not red-flag basa. Both groups cite USA farmed catfish as a more sustainable alternative.
Tests by Asda and Tesco in the UK have found no trace of toxic contaminants.[14] Test from AQIS found trace levels of malachite green, but no other contaminants.[15][16][17] However, it as also commonly heard that these fish are being fed human excretory products in poor countries.[_citation needed_]


----------



## bum (7/11/13)

Narry a source in sight.

Formatted like a chain email. Totally buying it.


----------



## mwd (7/11/13)

The New Idea tv advert with the boxer dog cracks me up every time.


----------



## GuyQLD (7/11/13)

Don't know about the human excrement line, but when Dad was in asia last year for some Orchid Society gig he visited one particular fish farm where the upper level is for duck farming, and the lower level is fish. The ducks shit, the fish eat.

Ingenious, but would you eat it?


----------



## mwd (7/11/13)

I had basa once when it was reduced, quite nice but after reading that never again. Wonder if there is a problem with Tasmanian Salmon.


----------



## djar007 (7/11/13)

We get a lot of basa in mining camps. What is funny is we get a lot of Barra. Guessing it's farmed too. I don't eat it. I prefer the feed lot beef for reasons of my own.


----------



## petesbrew (8/11/13)

Why is it that SWMBO has friends who are a combination of batshit crazy or complete fuckups?
Or they're normal and their partner's the f##kup... or their kids run around at restaurants like little rainmen.

I'm guessing it's a common occurrence?

It gives me great pleasure knowing there are more stupider people out there than myself.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/11/13)

petesbrew said:


> It gives me great pleasure knowing there are more stupider people out there than myself.


Oh, the ironing...


----------



## bum (8/11/13)

It is delishus.

Man. Phone interviews SUCK BALLS.

And not in a good way.


----------



## Dave70 (8/11/13)

petesbrew said:


> It gives me great pleasure knowing there are more stupider people out there than myself.


Stupid people have heaps awesomer lives.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/13)

bum said:


> It is delishus.
> 
> Man. Phone interviews SUCK BALLS.
> 
> And not in a good way.


Depends who is sucking


----------



## punkin (8/11/13)




----------



## bum (8/11/13)

Comic sans.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/11/13)

Windings


----------



## bum (8/11/13)

Yeah, that'd be another funny font to use whilst insinuating others are lacking in mental capacity.


----------



## Bizier (8/11/13)

My dog keeps trying to bury delicious gross things for 'ron in crevices of the couch.

And Bum, Comic Sans is a _typeface_.

And I am a pedant.


----------



## bum (8/11/13)

Well, that all depends on which of the two main definitions for typeface you choose to accept. If you accept the first (most used but least traditional), where typeface and font family are synonymous, then you are right but so am I. If you accept the second definition, where a typeface is a physical "block" that makes the impression of a character set in another media (such as with ink on paper), then you are wrong because Comic Sans is owned by Microsoft and they do not make such devices (if anyone does at all anymore).

Just sayin'.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/13)

Who is this Microsoft...are they the work of the devil.

Personally....i would take a good font anyday


----------



## WarmBeer (8/11/13)

I've got a good font.

It has 3 taps on it.


----------



## manticle (8/11/13)

I've worked as a casual within a cultural institution for ten years. For the last few years I have been here 5 days a week unless I make myself unavailable.

Workplace recently took on 30 new casuals, most of whom have no prior experience. I showed one of them how to insert a drill bit into a cordless yesterday.
New casuals have been taken on at a higher hourly rate than pre-existing casuals.


----------



## Camo6 (8/11/13)

Sounds like you need to stick it to the man. Not an easy thing to do in the current economic climate though, hey.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/13)

The current economic/job climate is fucked


----------



## mwd (8/11/13)

Work for Holden that is likely to be a temporary position but the pay is good.


----------



## punkin (8/11/13)

Your Union will help you do something about it.

You _are_ in the Union?


----------



## bum (8/11/13)

Because, you know, it'll then be all your own fault if you aren't.


----------



## brettprevans (8/11/13)

Yeah the arts union is way powerful... probably LMHU. 

Actually I thought I knew your employer. Give me a call. Industrial relatiins fell within my portfolio and ive been through 5 major EBAs.


----------



## petesbrew (8/11/13)

Best bogan comments heard on the train the other day.

Mum screeching at her son, "Stop doin' that. you'll tear ya stitches out!"
Dad, "Yeah ya don't want us ta take ya back ta the farken hospital ta get ya head sewn back up again."


----------



## manticle (8/11/13)

punkin said:


> Your Union will help you do something about it. You _are_ in the Union?


oh **** yes. Been pushing for a change for current structure since may independently of union and been dismissed. Involved union a couple of months ago and it is part of a larger case being heard by fair work atm. Just heard this news today and taken it personally as my manager has been aware for 3 months and only confirmed because I asked him directly. Casuals are often reticent to stand up because job security is non-existent.


----------



## punkin (9/11/13)

bum said:


> Because, you know, it'll then be all your own fault if you aren't



You've got super powers reading that into what i said.

But you already knew that didn't you?




manticle said:


> oh **** yes. Been pushing for a change for current structure since may independently of union and been dismissed. Involved union a couple of months ago and it is part of a larger case being heard by fair work atm. Just heard this news today and taken it personally as my manager has been aware for 3 months and only confirmed because I asked him directly. Casuals are often reticent to stand up because job security is non-existent.



Good that they are taking it on. Fair Work can be a hard court to deal in. The industrial framework is very restricted and their is not a wide protection for workers. It's still stacked against the employee as there was not a lot of changes made to Workchoices despite the Labour govt's election on that platform.

You are right about the percieved shakiness for a casual worker, but it's funny in a lot of industries that those who stand up for themselves through their Unions seem to be respected enough to not fall into the direct repercussion line.


----------



## Forever Wort (9/11/13)

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/national/public-service/ausaid-graduate-program-scrapped-20131108-2x6it.html

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-11-08/public-service-told-not-to-renew-contract-workers-jobs/5080032

The latest bullshit. 

I am leaving Canberra at the right time.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/11/13)

Would the real Tony Abbott please stand up


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/11/13)

Youngest had his birthday party last night.

Got a bit out of hand, ended up with close to 200 17-18year olds.

When the girls started throwing drinks and punches at each other Id had enough. Shut the music done and kicked about two thirds of them out.

Think i dodged a bullet... I was out the front clearing them out when about 8 islanders decided to try gate crash. If the party hadnt been shut down i think iwas in for trouble. Took a bit of convincing before they moved on.

Its actually quite funny me standing down 8 gatecrashers of any sort....for those that dont know me, a big scary intimidating bloke i am not.

Farkin teenagers....


----------



## Bizier (9/11/13)

bum said:


> Well, that all depends on which of the two main definitions for typeface you choose to accept. If you accept the first (most used but least traditional), where typeface and font family are synonymous, then you are right but so am I. If you accept the second definition, where a typeface is a physical "block" that makes the impression of a character set in another media (such as with ink on paper), then you are wrong because Comic Sans is owned by Microsoft and they do not make such devices (if anyone does at all anymore).
> 
> Just sayin'.


As one trained in lost arts. I will choose tradition and debate that the face was the work of the artist: the master; and block was the work of the foundry: the dirty hot lead font slave. And that only I will ever be right. The condition is terminal. Whatever. So long as people spell with English, it is a protest against Microsoft.


----------



## Forever Wort (9/11/13)

GrumpyPaul said:
 

> Farkin teenagers....


They were great times though, weren't they? 

I'm sure your youngest had a ball before his grumpy old Dad shut the party down. He's just too popular for his own good.


----------



## manticle (9/11/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Yeah the arts union is way powerful... probably LMHU.
> Actually I thought I knew your employer. Give me a call. Industrial relatiins fell within my portfolio and ive been through 5 major EBAs.


Public gallery so CPSU


----------



## pk.sax (9/11/13)

Forever Wort said:


> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/national/public-service/ausaid-graduate-program-scrapped-20131108-2x6it.html
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-11-08/public-service-told-not-to-renew-contract-workers-jobs/5080032
> 
> ...


Don't follow the news all that much, but things that some of the locals from my 'favourite' public service have been up to are making sense now.


----------



## brettprevans (9/11/13)

manticle said:


> Public gallery so CPSU


thats what I thought. Cpsu are a bunch of fkn monkeys. They r useless and dobt care about casuals. They only give a toss about the full time less than $50k a year workers as they are their main membership base.


----------



## bum (9/11/13)

punkin said:


> You've got super powers reading that into what i said.
> 
> But you already knew that didn't you?


Your complete lack of self-awareness never ceases to amaze. You know those italics you had to go out of your way to use stress a clear message, yeah? It means something more than the same string of words on it's own, right?

Wasting my breath. You're thick as. You routinely don't even understand the things you say, let alone anyone else.


----------



## Dave70 (9/11/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Its actually quite funny me standing down 8 gatecrashers of any sort....for those that dont know me, a big scary intimidating bloke i am not.
> 
> Farkin teenagers....


Nice work mate. That takes some balls.


Your decision to confront the young men naked and clutching a butchers meat cleaver obviously got the message across.


----------



## goomboogo (9/11/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Youngest had his birthday party last night.
> 
> Got a bit out of hand, ended up with close to 200 17-18year olds.


It's no wonder you're grumpy.


----------



## Bizier (9/11/13)

I am going to make a seemingly practical youtube video with a painful, gratuitously long intro to schmaltzy instrumental pieces I got from creative commons somewhere, perhaps with a montage of some kind to serve as a prologue to guard against the instance that it might be watched by a person of zero capacity to bridge a gap of any distance.


----------



## Dave70 (9/11/13)

Bizier said:


> I am going to make a seemingly practical youtube video with a painful, gratuitously long intro to schmaltzy instrumental pieces I got from creative commons somewhere, perhaps with a montage of some kind to serve as a prologue to guard against the instance that it might be watched by a person of zero capacity to bridge a gap of any distance.


Finaly.

The film adaptation of 'Move to all grain for thirty bucks'.


----------



## punkin (9/11/13)

bum said:


> Your complete lack of self-awareness never ceases to amaze. You know those italics you had to go out of your way to use stress a clear message, yeah? It means something more than the same string of words on it's own, right?
> 
> Wasting my breath. You're thick as. You routinely don't even understand the things you say, let alone anyone else.



So because i used italics means that your interpretation of the sentence is the absolute one (no matter how farfetched and obscure) and the actual point i was making was unknown to me?

I'm glad you're giving up on twisting my words and retorting to whatever you want to read into them. It's fuking annoying.

I thought i was saying 'If you _are_ in a Union they will help you. If you are _not_ in a Union, they will not help you."

But my lack of self awareness according to the law of Anus means that i was actually saying "If you are not in a Union then it's your fault what others do to you".



bum said:


> Because, you know, it'll then be all your own fault if you aren't.


I spent years and years helping hundreds of people through their industrial, workplace, health and personal problems for nothing other than the satisfaction and the occasional thanks because i could help . 

You seem to get a lot of satisfaction out of belittling others and making yourself look superior through the use of language and smugness. Not just me but plenty of others. You get told the same thing all the time, but it's always the other person isn't it.
_Funny that._


You target those you think are weaker than you and stalk and bully them. I'm not bending over for you, Bully.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/11/13)

You just did, by reacting.


----------



## Bizier (9/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Finaly.
> 
> The film adaptation of 'Move to all grain for thirty bucks'.


I will adapt the nom de plume of N. JD Welles


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/11/13)

For sale

Kittens. White in colour. Suitable for use in airlocks.

Leave phone number at front counter.


----------



## brentice (9/11/13)

I played cricket today. I runs around for lots of overs chasing a little red ball. Afterwards i hads me a megaswill beer that tasted alright.
Then i went home and cracked the neck of a bottle of Brentices Bodacious bongo ale and i realised that the beer at cricket didn't taste all that flash after all

This is a true story


----------



## eungaibitter1 (9/11/13)

Two kittens and an airlock please. Front desk has details.


----------



## manticle (9/11/13)

bum said:


> Your complete lack of self-awareness never ceases to amaze. You know those italics you had to go out of your way to use stress a clear message, yeah? It means something more than the same string of words on it's own, right?
> 
> Wasting my breath. You're thick as. You routinely don't even understand the things you say, let alone anyone else.


Language is about context and intention as much as it's about formality. Whatever your issues with punkin may be from other threads, it's evident to me that his intention in this instance was to be helpful.
Sometimes you've got to let the petty shit go don't you? Some things matter, some things don't.


----------



## bum (10/11/13)

manticle said:


> it's evident to me that his intention in this instance was to be helpful.


There is a clear meaning in his deliberate use of italics and it would be overly simplistic to pretend it isn't there.

As you suggest, context is everything - the context is "if you're not in the union then get cunted".


----------



## manticle (10/11/13)

I doubt that was his intention. In any case, I think you're being petty. I've been wrong before.


----------



## bum (10/11/13)

manticle said:


> I think you're being petty.


Perhaps some things matter. Perhaps some things don't.


----------



## manticle (10/11/13)

Yes. I have tinea.


----------



## goomboogo (10/11/13)

I've been trying to make less use in a pejorative way of the word ****. I am failing miserably.


----------



## bum (10/11/13)

The cupboard we keep the wooden bowls we generally serve our chips in also contains a bag of some crazy Chinese tea the wife insisted on bringing back from China but never actually drinks.

Anyway, the bowls (and now the chips) smell like the tea and my Saturday night is RUINED.


----------



## Not For Horses (10/11/13)

Shoulda just had some ghost chips bro.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/11/13)

bum said:


> The cupboard we keep the wooden bowls we generally serve our chips in also contains a bag of some crazy Chinese tea the wife insisted on bringing back from China but never actually drinks.
> 
> Anyway, the bowls (and now the chips) smell like the tea and my Saturday night is RUINED.


I noticed a distinct lack of italics


----------



## Camo6 (10/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I noticed a distinct lack of italics


But the punctuation is to be applauded.


----------



## bum (10/11/13)

I can't help but feel as though that first sentence could use significant work.


----------



## Camo6 (10/11/13)

Correct comma placement and sentence structure gives me heartburn.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/11/13)

bum said:


> I can't help but feel as though that first sentence could use significant work.


So could the author


----------



## tavas (10/11/13)

Got a brew boiling away, kids playing in the kiddie pool and running under the sprinkler. Even the non drinking missus is having a cider. Many oppose the ideal nuclear family, but right now, there's nowhere I'd rather be.


----------



## Dave70 (11/11/13)

Stop what you are doing and take a moment to remember the fallen.


----------



## Forever Wort (11/11/13)

Rode home in the rain;
All is wet.


----------



## manticle (11/11/13)

manticle said:


> I've worked as a casual within a cultural institution for ten years. For the last few years I have been here 5 days a week unless I make myself unavailable.
> 
> Workplace recently took on 30 new casuals, most of whom have no prior experience. I showed one of them how to insert a drill bit into a cordless yesterday.
> New casuals have been taken on at a higher hourly rate than pre-existing casuals.


Got pulled aside by HR rep today who acknowledged the discrepancy, accepted reponsibility and suggested we will all move up to the higher rate and be backpaid for each hour worked since the first new employees started (1st September). Strange coincidence that I confronted my boss about it on Friday who said he'd been fighting it for 3 months (but neglected to tell any of us about it, hoping it would go away). He must have been fighting hard for us.


----------



## Dave70 (11/11/13)

I dunno.
Whatever happened to the good old days when artists would chop an ear off or poision themselves with absinthe when they felt slighted..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/11/13)

Absinthe is a whole new experience.....one does not just drink absinthe


----------



## bum (11/11/13)

****. It's the time of year where people start banging on about "clean and crisp" beers ad nauseum.

Your Coopers tin and single pack of s23 probably isn't gonna get you there, sunshine.


----------



## manticle (11/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> I dunno.
> Whatever happened to the good old days when artists would chop an ear off or poision themselves with absinthe when they felt slighted..


You reckon me shaving my wrist and drinking Carlton Draught last night wasn't enough?


----------



## brettprevans (11/11/13)

manticle said:


> You reckon me shaving my wrist and drinking Carlton Draught last night wasn't enough?


thats just a cry for help mants. Crisis helpline australia 131114

I have beers on tap mate I u need it. They are green but ill help u through it.


----------



## bum (11/11/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> thats just a cry for help mants. Crisis helpline australia 131114
> 
> I have beers on tap mate I u need it. They are green but ill help u through it.


Green? That's a little insensitive, innit?

I'd expect VB would push him right over the edge.


----------



## jlm (11/11/13)

bum said:


> ****. It's the time of year where people start banging on about "clean and crisp" beers ad nauseum.
> 
> Your Coopers tin and single pack of s23 probably isn't gonna get you there, sunshine.


I was out in the yard yesterday, sun out and warm, thinking I could really go a lightly hopped, clean as in yeast profile pale-ish-light-on-the-crystal sort of a beer, only had a brown on tap.

Now I'm back in the middle of the bass straight, red faced from a chilly, salt laden wind (which is blowing from the east for something completely different). Still feel the same.


----------



## Not For Horses (11/11/13)

bum said:


> ****. It's the time of year where people start banging on about "clean and crisp" beers ad nauseum.
> 
> Your Coopers tin and single pack of s23 probably isn't gonna get you there, sunshine.


I have to let the calendar decide what kind of beer I drink otherwise my blouse itches.


----------



## Mardoo (11/11/13)

Not For Horses said:


> I have to let the calendar decide what kind of beer I drink otherwise my blouse itches.


Try a slip. Keeps it from riding up too.


----------



## djar007 (11/11/13)

Glad to hear your time in the job has been recognised manticle. Only two things that cause me stress at work. Pay. And training.


----------



## GuyQLD (11/11/13)

Cream Ale just blew. Only have a robust porter on tap.

**** it.


----------



## petesbrew (11/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Stop what you are doing and take a moment to remember the fallen.


Lest we forget.


----------



## manticle (11/11/13)

djar007 said:


> Glad to hear your time in the job has been recognised manticle. Only two things that cause me stress at work. Pay. And training.


Actually been pushing for a pay rise for casuals since may - originally through line manager, now through union when that proved ineffective. I've been there 10 years and I was, until today on the same pay point (not just band but point within that band) as when I started.

I train people regularly who are on the same point as me. Unlike most workplaces, our casuals are paid at a much lower band than the full time staff as the casuals are seen as inexperienced assistants. However people like myself and quite a few others have vast amounts of experience and a unique skill set that supports the department (and full time staff). This experience and these skills are useful to the department and the institution as a whole and are recognised as being so by many staff members, including staff from other departments. Recognition involves being asked/required to carry out duties that are similar to those carried out by our full time and senior full time staff yet we get paid significantly less (even after calculating casual loading) than those staff members.

This disparity is what I am trying to change (and we are talking between 7 and 20,000 a year difference in pay and when you are below national and state average already, that is a lot). It will be a long road.

Recently a proposed restructure was announced and our department was one of the most affected in terms of extra expected responsibility (we essentially absorb another entire department and their responsibilities). Full time staff from management down all were offered a pay band increase. Casuals remained where they were so the disparity already existing would increase.

This is the case being heard by Fair Work at the moment (whole restructure - not just this issue) as the institution are in breach of their EBA/WPA on a number of levels.

Anyway the recent thing with new casuals being employed at a higher rate than pre-existing was additional to all this and seemed to myself and others pushing for better pay like a kick in the face. It's definitely not battle over as we are simply back where we were when we first started to push a little (underpaid and paid the same as the staff we train) but at least, as of today, we are not paid LESS than the staff we train which is what has unfortunately been happening since September.

I start a senior full time position before the end of this month but I'd like to see the fuckers respect their long term casual staff regardless. They consider me experienced enough to employ as a senior after 10 years, they can't really look me in the eye and tell me my role differs from full time and senior full time staff and therefore is worth less than some people earn working in a bakery.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/11/13)

And training.


What's that!? I'm 4 years out engineer and apart from useless "free" internal corporate training the only course ive done was given to me for free from a technology provider... companies are a joke / lost cause in the consulting industry.


----------



## djar007 (11/11/13)

I am speed in some ways manticle. Given the industry I M in. But i have been chewed up and spat out a few time . I am frugal so I have survived. But sometimes only just. I doubt many of you have gone to work and been told to pack your stuff it's over. Three times in a year. And lethal . Exactly what I'm saying. Even when I'm paid really good money, if I'm not furthering g myself I feel abused


----------



## bum (11/11/13)

djar007 said:


> I doubt many of you have gone to work and been told to pack your stuff it's over.


I've gone to work and been told to pack _their_ stuff - it's over.

Turned up to find out they were shutting the business. No notice.

Anyway, my point is that I think you've severely underestimated this one.


----------



## pk.sax (12/11/13)

In some ways packing up would be a relief. It would also hurt, a lot.

3 towns and 3 jobs in 3 years, looking forward to a longer innings but there is never any surety in the market right now. Even the ones I left behind seem to be doing worse or no better than before, no regrets, no consolation either. Fair whack of progress though. Training anywhere is a joke, I cringe when someone blames their training or lack of. It is a confidence and perceptiveness problem.


----------



## tavas (12/11/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> What's that!? I'm 4 years out engineer and apart from useless "free" internal corporate training the only course ive done was given to me for free from a technology provider... companies are a joke / lost cause in the consulting industry.


Welcome to real life, where the only training you get is what you make yourself.




Sent from my wooden rabbit with an unladen African swallow.


----------



## manticle (12/11/13)

djar007 said:


> I am speed in some ways


Godspeed?


----------



## tavas (12/11/13)

Speedie??


----------



## Bizier (12/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> I dunno.
> Whatever happened to the good old days when artists would chop an ear off or poision themselves with absinthe when they felt slighted..


Whatever happened to laudanum?
Now there is an idea for a special release beer: Sierra Nevada Inspiration Ale.
(it has a Whiteley baboon on the label)


----------



## Bizier (12/11/13)

tavas said:


> Speedie??


It's better to burn out, than to fade away.


----------



## Dave70 (12/11/13)

Bizier said:


> *Whatever happened to laudanum*?
> Now there is an idea for a special release beer: Sierra Nevada Inspiration Ale.
> (it has a Whiteley baboon on the label)


I think Pfizer bought the rights and re badged it as Oxycontin. 
Typical.
Greedy big pharma robbing the neighborhood druggist of a line of income and skill set to boot.

Speaking of druggists and toothache, I have one.
Anybody got a link to the Lloyd Manufacturing Company?


----------



## punkin (12/11/13)

manticle said:


> Got pulled aside by HR rep today who acknowledged the discrepancy, accepted reponsibility and suggested we will all move up to the higher rate and be backpaid for each hour worked since the first new employees started (1st September). Strange coincidence that I confronted my boss about it on Friday who said he'd been fighting it for 3 months (but neglected to tell any of us about it, hoping it would go away). He must have been fighting hard for us.



Think i've worked for that bloke before.

Did he use the expression 'Tooth and Nail' ?

When you went to see the Director about it did he tell you it's the first he's heard of it? 

 -_-


----------



## punkin (12/11/13)

We had one boss we called the Boomerang, he was always gunna 'get back to you'.

The two Managers above him we called 'The Mirror' as he was always looking into it, and the other one was 'The Man of The People' as no matter what side of an argument or discussion he was listening to, he was on your side.


----------



## manticle (12/11/13)

punkin said:


> Think i've worked for that bloke before.
> 
> Did he use the expression 'Tooth and Nail' ?
> 
> ...



My guess is he piped up gently once and was told not to say anything. I always had his full support though (which I've had before and is not worth the breath it's offered with).


----------



## Camo6 (12/11/13)

Or he piped up once and got a pay increase and a nudge nudge wink wink.


----------



## manticle (12/11/13)

Under the proposed restructure he does get a pay increase so it is in his best interests not to rock the boat with HR and upper management/directorate.

I never really expected him to change it but would have appreciated being told. Things get found when you sweep them under the rug.


----------



## Bizier (12/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> I think Pfizer bought the rights and re badged it as Oxycontin.
> Typical.
> Greedy big pharma robbing the neighborhood druggist of a line of income and skill set to boot.
> 
> ...


A rose by any other name...

There is a bit of a toothache going 'round, I think I'm coming down with one too.


----------



## punkin (12/11/13)

I'm in toothache drops land now. Everyone around me is on the nod, except the nurses hopefully.


----------



## Bribie G (14/11/13)

Well that goes without saying.


----------



## bum (15/11/13)

bum said:


> ****. It's the time of year where people start banging on about "clean and crisp" beers ad nauseum.
> 
> Your Coopers tin and single pack of s23 probably isn't gonna get you there, sunshine.





> Came out from the fridge incredibly clean tasting, dry, all round thirst quenching drop.



I once read someone use some of these words about beer. I don't know what it is that I like about beer (I just drink it because my Dad did so I presume that's how you be a man) so I'll just throw all of these words I know about it in to one sentence that doesn't really convey anything.


To be honest, "drop" is probably the most galling bit.


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/13)

I'll go out on a limb and say amateur wine reviews must really get your goat (s).


----------



## bum (15/11/13)

Only if they go out of their way to not actually say anything.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/11/13)

Beer tastes good,


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/13)

I'm getting pepper on the nose with hints of spice after the swirl followed by complex cigar box on the middle palate leading to a chewy silky tannin finish.


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Beer tastes good,


Precisely why generalizations can lead to strife.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/11/13)

Wtf is the middle palate?


----------



## bum (15/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> I'm getting pepper on the nose with hints of spice after the swirl followed by complex cigar box on the middle palate leading to a chewy silky tannin finish.


If that's what you're tasting then that's fine.

"[this] beer tastes good" is also fine.

Chips are crisp. A freshly-pressed shirt may be both clean and crisp. A drop is not much to drink, nor is it really enough to reliably asses its quality.

[EDIT: added a quote and a qualifier]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> I'll go out on a limb and say amateur wine reviews must really get your goat (s).


But not goatse

and if you are thinking of googling it......then dont


----------



## Camo6 (15/11/13)

^ Unless you like Bum.


----------



## bum (15/11/13)

I reckon even people who are fans may find it an eye opener.


----------



## Camo6 (15/11/13)

Puts Cocko's porkspinning to shame that's for sure.


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/13)

bum said:


> I reckon even people who are fans may find it an eye opener.


I think thats stretching it a bit, even for fans.


----------



## bum (15/11/13)

Gaping anus.


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But not goatse
> 
> and if you are thinking of googling it......then dont


The implication was the man has, it would seem, many a goat to get.

Though seems to be on somewhat of a literalism jag of late.



Sorry to be talking about you in the third person right in front of you old stick.


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/13)




----------



## Bizier (15/11/13)

Man, Rob Ford (unsure if he is still Mayor of Toronto) looks like he knows how to party.


----------



## Mardoo (15/11/13)

Man, Rob Ford (unsure if he is still Mayor of Toronto) looks like he knows how to party.
Man, book your tickets! He's not long for the office and I reckon his go(ing) away party will be In. Sane. Reckon he might even serve revolver.


----------



## punkin (15/11/13)

bum said:


> I once read someone use some of these words about beer. I don't know what it is that I like about beer (I just drink it because my Dad did so I presume that's how you be a man) so I'll just throw all of these words I know about it in to one sentence that doesn't really convey anything.
> 
> 
> To be honest, "drop" is probably the most galling bit.



At least they are giving you something to feel superior about. 


Even gave you a chance to quote yourself, you'd have to be happy with that.


----------



## Bizier (15/11/13)

Dave70 said:


>


If you join A to Z is it like a mobius strip?


----------



## bum (15/11/13)

Bizier said:


> If you join A to Z is it like a mobius strip?


That's nearly the plot of Human Centipede 3.


----------



## Bizier (15/11/13)

My doctor gave me the news that Bum's analysis (ah huh) is now available digitally.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/11/13)

http://media.npr.org/assets/artslife/arts/2010/11/pee-wee-herman/pee-wee-herman.jpg

Damn phone can't upload pics


----------



## brettprevans (15/11/13)

Apparently the missus doesnt think its amusing that I hid 'leg openers' on the shopping list. I cant see why.


----------



## Cocko (15/11/13)

Divorce?


----------



## brettprevans (15/11/13)

Cocko said:


> Divorce?


not until she sees the ither stuff I hid in the list.. hehe. Or more annoyingly her own menu for the week. Monday snack.. balls. And bacon appears eveeyday. Hmmm bacon.


----------



## Cocko (15/11/13)

LOL!


----------



## Bizier (15/11/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Apparently the missus doesnt think its amusing that I hid 'leg openers' on the shopping list. I cant see why.


But it works on so many levels.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/11/13)

Cocko said:


> Divorce?


Hey, everybody. CM2's wife is back on the market.


----------



## goomboogo (15/11/13)

And she's already bought the legs opener.


----------



## GuyQLD (15/11/13)

"Bottle of wine" is a great way to get the same results as the more expensive leg opener "jewelry". They both seem to be single use so I see no reason for the more expensive option.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/11/13)

You're a ******* retard


----------



## jyo (16/11/13)

bum said:


> asses


Reported


----------



## Bizier (16/11/13)

We got a new dog and he keeps rolling off the lounge while asleep. It is funny.


----------



## Bizier (16/11/13)

Lemmy got a pacemaker.

I don't exactly know how to feel.


----------



## brettprevans (16/11/13)

Damn karma. Missus took kids to swimming which means I do the shopping and walk around with this silly list. DOH! What a clock up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/13)

Will give you time to reflect where you clocked up


----------



## Camo6 (16/11/13)

Face it guys, this time it's getting out of hand.


----------



## bum (16/11/13)

That joke was little bit secondhand, Camo.


----------



## Bribie G (16/11/13)

It's raining and my plants are getting all wet.


----------



## pk.sax (16/11/13)

Wrong thread.

There's two appropriate going for that one atm.

And DASFFS


----------



## brettprevans (16/11/13)

Theres a kitten in my clock


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/13)

Be hidding from them rice gulls


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/11/13)

Tomorrow i will be father of the bride....

Three weeks later i will be father of the groom...

Why son and daughter arranged weddings so close together i dont know...


----------



## Bizier (16/11/13)

They are looking for maximum financial decimation.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/13)

Went to the bottlo with my rewards card, 2 stubbies ended up costing $1.50. Should have purchased more previously and I could have got them for zero outlay


----------



## Bizier (16/11/13)

My GF tells me to get the hand off my clock.

I say she don't know what time it is. Yeeeeah boiiii.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/13)

How big is your clock


----------



## nu_brew (16/11/13)

How big is your clock


This big.


----------



## mwd (16/11/13)

Cannot believe how much controversy the Clock thread has caused I bet Kev is in wonderment at all the fuss. I buy my clocks from the cheapy stores but their lives are limited.


----------



## SimoB (16/11/13)

I'm pretty clocked off by the whole thing.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## brettprevans (16/11/13)

The movie is coming out. One flew over the cuckoo clock.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/13)

Nev got his knickers in a clock over the whole thing.


----------



## jlm (16/11/13)

Was amazed that that thread was still going this morning and now I'm home from work its up to where its at. I must check it out.
Anyway, I got to brew my first recipe on the work brewery today. Hit all my fuckin' numbers (which is quite the achievement on our "brewery") and tasted the goods going into the fermenter.....lets hope the yeast does what I want it to.
Look, secret ingredients:


Look, mash mashing:


Look, hops hopbacking:


Posted here in the dark corners of AHB so I don't have to go through the shit in the clock thread.


----------



## Camo6 (16/11/13)

Very nice jlm, what's your output?


----------



## jlm (16/11/13)

Not mine, but the people I work for.......generally 750 or 1000L.

Just went to through that clock thread. Yeeeaahhhhh. I'd like to get all the aggrieved parties together and sort it out with with naked greco-roman wrestling.


----------



## Camo6 (16/11/13)

I dunno. Someone would end up clocking someone!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/13)

Prob end up with a hand on the face a second time


----------



## brettprevans (16/11/13)

jlm said:


> Was amazed that that thread was still going this morning and now I'm home from work its up to where its at. I must check it out.
> Anyway, I got to brew my first recipe on the work brewery today. Hit all my fuckin' numbers (which is quite the achievement on our "brewery") and tasted the goods going into the fermenter.....lets hope the yeast does what I want it to.
> Look, secret ingredients:
> 
> ...


it looked like a fkn impressive set up for a home setup. Esp all those 50L kegs. 
Looks good.


----------



## brettprevans (16/11/13)

The thread is certainly clocking up a lot of posts.


----------



## Bizier (16/11/13)

This thread has nasty cock rash.


----------



## HBHB (16/11/13)

Sitting on the back patio enjoying a beer in the peace and quiet right up to the point where a freeking baby tortoise bumped into my foot. Now there's beer everywhere. Thought it was a snake for 2/1000's of a second.......just long enough for me to spill beer, do 3 backflips from a seated position, catch the ipad mid air and let out a ninja yelp from atop the chair.

I don't hate snakes. But there's a LOT of the ugly slimy scaley little buggers getting around here with the dry.

Should explain, we get a fair bit of hatchling tortoise traffic in the yard, they nest in the gardens, hatch and them march it to the surrounding lagoons where i think the snakes eat most of them.

Time for another beer.

Martin


----------



## tavas (16/11/13)

Just spent 2 days in and out of children's hospital. Youngest tilted his pram back and took out his bottom teeth. Looks like he'll spend the next few years without the bottom front 3 teeth until his permanents grow. Poor little bugger.


----------



## punkin (17/11/13)

He certainly had a meltdown.


----------



## Bizier (17/11/13)

Dali was always a bit of a softclock. It is apparent throughout his repertoire.


----------



## djar007 (17/11/13)

That's no good Tavas. At least he can play the jelly and ice cream card. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## HBHB (17/11/13)

tavas said:


> Just spent 2 days in and out of children's hospital. Youngest tilted his pram back and took out his bottom teeth. Looks like he'll spend the next few years without the bottom front 3 teeth until his permanents grow. Poor little bugger.


Not good mate. Speedy recovery for the little fella.

Martin


----------



## brettprevans (17/11/13)

tavas said:


> Just spent 2 days in and out of children's hospital. Youngest tilted his pram back and took out his bottom teeth. Looks like he'll spend the next few years without the bottom front 3 teeth until his permanents grow. Poor little bugger.


poor tacker. At least they r baby teeth nor adult teeth. Best he stay in and let them make sure theres no lasting damage.


----------



## punkin (17/11/13)

Bizier said:


> Dali was always a bit of a softclock. It is apparent throughout his repertoire.



Softclock....hehehehehehe


----------



## Not For Horses (17/11/13)

Do people on sewing forums write thread threads?


----------



## Bizier (17/11/13)

There are a large number of pricks on sewing forums


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/13)

Those forums give me pins & needles after a while


----------



## Camo6 (17/11/13)

Thanks to you guys, I'm now in stitches.


----------



## nu_brew (17/11/13)

Haven't cottoned on to what you are all on about.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/13)

Maybe you should canvas a fabric shops


----------



## Dave70 (17/11/13)

Have you guys seen that u tube clip where the blokes mates plumb his house up with beer???

So funny!!


----------



## Bizier (17/11/13)

I saw it and all I could think about is how many years of alkaline buildup would be dissolving in low pH beer, that and the copper and brass plumbing.


----------



## petesbrew (17/11/13)

Went looking for nails, they were just past the minikeg full of Altbier that's been sitting there undisturbed for 6 months.




Hmm. not sure about that one.


----------



## jyo (17/11/13)

http://vitaminl.tv/video/55


----------



## Forever Wort (17/11/13)

Drove with a loaded trailer from Canberra to Point Lonsdale and then back again within 28 hours with a 4.5 hour sleep in between. Lost a tarp, ripped some ropes, had some books saturated and spent over $600 in fuel and trailer hire. 

I love moving.


----------



## djar007 (17/11/13)

Nice spot to move to. Quite the sea change


----------



## Forever Wort (17/11/13)

I will spend the summer there but will end up back in Melbourne proper eventually.


----------



## nu_brew (17/11/13)

Job application sent. I don't know of the worst part is writing the application or the waiting for a response.


----------



## mwd (17/11/13)

jyo said:


> http://vitaminl.tv/video/55


You are a sick man drink a XXXX Gold.


----------



## goomboogo (17/11/13)

nu_brew said:


> Job application sent. I don't know of the worst part is writing the application or the waiting for a response.


The interview is worse.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/13)

nu_brew said:


> Job application sent. I don't know of the worst part is writing the application or the waiting for a response.


I have an interveiw on tues for a job that I applied for at the end of September. Almost 2mnths since applications closed....


----------



## pk.sax (17/11/13)

Good luck both of you. May the confidence find you when you need it right there.


----------



## nu_brew (18/11/13)

I have an interveiw on tues for a job that I applied for at the end of September. Almost 2mnths since applications closed....

Man that is a fair wait. This one promised a response in 2 weeks which is better than some. 

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## warra48 (18/11/13)




----------



## Dave70 (18/11/13)

nu_brew said:


> Job application sent. I don't know of the worst part is writing the application or the waiting for a response.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have an interveiw on tues for a job that I applied for at the end of September. Almost 2mnths since applications closed....





practicalfool said:


> Good luck both of you. May the *confidence* find you when you need it right there.


Its all about confidence.

http://youtu.be/_O6bWb7oEuE


----------



## Not For Horses (18/11/13)

When did we as a species decide that we would start eating krill?
Yeah, **** you food chain.


----------



## Dave70 (19/11/13)

Not For Horses said:


> When did we as a species decide that we would start eating krill?


If you bait your hook with enough enviro buzzwords, you can flog anything nowadays.

I guess they harvested the krill with a solar powered ship using hemp nets.


----------



## GuyQLD (19/11/13)

Yob's hop deals thread - I don't know how you lot are able to use the quantities of hops you do. I would have to double my hop rates, my batch sizes and my consumption in order to come close.


----------



## sp0rk (19/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have an interveiw on tues for a job that I applied for at the end of September. Almost 2mnths since applications closed....


Good luck Stu, hope it goes well!


----------



## Mardoo (19/11/13)

When did we as a species decide that we would start eating krill?
In many 70's sci fi books humanity started eating krill when the fish populations became became too unstable due to overfishing. Thank god that's just geek wank! Right? Like, um...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/11/13)

If you bait your hook with enough enviro buzzwords, you can flog anything nowadays.

I guess they harvested the krill with a solar powered ship using hemp nets.







So bioglan are ******* up a pristine part of the planet for krill oil is what I read.


----------



## Mardoo (19/11/13)

So bioglan are ******* up a pristine part of the planet for krill oil is what I read.
Yeah, but that's a good thing. It's ECO-harvesting. (As in harvesting an entire ecosystem?)


----------



## Dave70 (19/11/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> So bioglan are ******* up a pristine part of the planet for krill oil is what I read.


No. Its 'sustainably harvested'. _Sustainably. _Like, you know...um...its when...erm...organic and free range and shit..yeah, like don't buy that farmed krill, you know?
Look, its just ******* sustainable alright, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/11/13)

Its only sustainable untill the whales start to starv to death. But the Japanese will keep the whale pop in check.


----------



## tavas (19/11/13)

Not if we take the krill first. That'll **** em


----------



## Dave70 (19/11/13)

Yeah **** em.

http://youtu.be/qG8_UWX6KzE


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/11/13)

I'm going outside to kick a ******* tree.


----------



## Dave70 (19/11/13)

I'm going outside to **** a kicking tree.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/11/13)

I'm staying indoors to kick a ******* clock


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/11/13)

Someone is not happy.....thread clocked up the alarm of the mods.


----------



## Bizier (19/11/13)

No, the seals are the problem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db7sRziX-M8

Is riding a mechanical bull similar to blowing a mechanical seal?


----------



## WarmBeer (19/11/13)

No, the seals are the problem.



Is riding a mechanical bull similar to blowing a mechanical seal?


You look like you've blown a seal


----------



## Bizier (19/11/13)

The ΔP must have been overwhelming.

ED: fixed triangle fail


----------



## bum (19/11/13)

The mods have had their say.

Thread LOCKED.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/11/13)

No sense of humour them mods.


----------



## nu_brew (19/11/13)

No sense of humour them mods.


No sense of timing either.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/11/13)

On the face of it, yes. But you have to hand it to them, they didnt get wound up over it


----------



## pk.sax (19/11/13)

And in today's stale news...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/11/13)

Im staying out of this...

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## pk.sax (19/11/13)

Clocking off?


----------



## Dave70 (19/11/13)

Bizier said:


> No, the seals are the problem.


----------



## Bizier (19/11/13)

I know. We should tell more clock jokes. That would be hell funny.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/11/13)

I tried but they deleted my thread... :angry:

And to top it off they deleted my seemingly innocent status of "Tick Tick Tick..."

I have just written to the moderating team to ask what I did wrong. I have seen much worse on here than a bit of harmless editing of screenshots and name calling......

For all those I may have offended .....

It is probably_ time _I pubicly apologised

edit: To correct some appalling typos.

Leaving the publicly without the "l" though because it is funny.


----------



## Dave70 (20/11/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> _ time _


******* REPORTED!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/11/13)

They deleted my status as well which had nothing to do with clocks. 

Was simply "forum name change? Aussie Home Joker".... will be the last time I go against this dictatorship... Maybe.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/13)

Its all because there are no mpfs ftom WA


----------



## jlm (20/11/13)

bum said:


> The mods have had their say.
> 
> Thread LOCKED.


Bloody nanny state strikes again.


----------



## jyo (23/11/13)

We've all got one-


----------



## pk.sax (23/11/13)

What's the state of 'beyond pissed off?


----------



## WarmBeer (23/11/13)

practicalfool said:


> What's the state of 'beyond pissed off?


Being pissed on.


----------



## pk.sax (23/11/13)

Feels the same


----------



## WarmBeer (23/11/13)

practicalfool said:


> Feels the same


Warm, splashy, and a little bit smelly?


----------



## pk.sax (23/11/13)

Hot, dirty and drenching.


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/13)

I now have to squint and hold at arms length certain items in order to read them, especially in marginal light.The ingredients pane on many food items would be an example of this. 
**** glasses. I hope they can fire lasers into my eyeballs and fix the problem. 
All those years of wanking seem to be coming home to roost.
It was worth it but.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/13)

Dito


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/13)

I'd guess you are well into your 40s? If so then you are going through a rite of passage. The reason is that as you age your lenses get stiffer and the muscles can't deform them as easily as previously.

When I was around 43 I used to swear "I've got 80 80 vision, nothing wrong with me". Then the lady boss rang on her Motorola Brick "Mike, I'm in the car outside the office, I can't get a park. I'll go round the block and can you meet me out front with my two briefcases and my reading glasses off the desk"
I picked up the briefcases and wondered what to do with her glasses so I decided to pop them on for a laugh and greet her out at the front wearing them.






I'd recommend getting along to Specsavers first, you can get a free test and a pair of readers for $39 so if you decide you can't face the prospect of wearing them, then you haven't done hundreds of dollars.
They can look quite ok, and you will mostly be using them in private anyway.


----------



## Camo6 (25/11/13)

When I was young my dad caught me masturbating in the bathroom.

"Son, didn't I tell you that would send you blind?" he said.

I said "Dad, you're talking to the towel rack."

Boom, tish. I'm hear all week, try the veal.


----------



## Cocko (25/11/13)

When I was young my dad caught me masturbating in the bathroom.

"Son, didn't I tell you that would send you blind?" he said.

I stared him straight in the eyes.....


And finished.


----------



## Camo6 (25/11/13)

Oooooooooh! Always gotta take it to the next level, sicko!


But, really, thanks for opening up to us. It explains a lot. 




Edit: Alot's aren't real.


----------



## Cocko (25/11/13)

I thought we were sharing......


F&*K.


----------



## Camo6 (25/11/13)

And I told you we're not coming to any more of your house parties. Sheesh.


----------



## Cocko (25/11/13)

But I have already packed my Jim Jams.....



You've changed.


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/13)

Bribie G said:


> When I was around 43


Hey, I'm 43!


_...shit..._


----------



## bradsbrew (25/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Hey, I'm 43!
> 
> 
> _...shit..._


At 42 myself I think this may be some of the best Bribie wisdom yet. I have always had great vision but in the last year I have found it not to be as good and have considered visiting the opto but refuse because the the prick only wants my money, at least unlike a dentist he can't poke around my eyes with a SS probe and say that will need fixing next time.


----------



## nu_brew (25/11/13)

At 33 and with perfect vision I feel like if I could just stop masturb.... Oh never mind I'll just get glasses.


----------



## goomboogo (25/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dito


I don't like her music.


----------



## Bizier (25/11/13)

Cocko said:


> And finished.


Well, that joke Cockfired.

You sir are the Michelangelo of talking stalks.





I was looking to make a joke about cock spurs or something (I think I remember something about ergot being called something like that) and searching for it, I found this instead.


----------



## Cocko (25/11/13)

Skype me.


----------



## Bizier (25/11/13)

Right now Porsche are honing the aerodynamics on some kind of aircraft to welcome Webber back to Le Mans.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/11/13)

bradsbrew said:


> At 42 myself I think this may be some of the best Bribie wisdom yet. I have always had great vision but in the last year I have found my KPI's have not been as good and have considered visiting the opto burefuse because the the prick only wants my money, at least unlike a dentist he can't poke around my eyes with a SS probe and say that will need fixing next time


----------



## GuyQLD (26/11/13)

Oh wow, Condorman. That movie was so cheesy, but I grew up with it. Loved it.


----------



## Airgead (26/11/13)

> In October 2012 it was announced Disney was prepping a remake of _Condorman_ with Robert Pattinson rumored to appear as the title character


Oh dear god no!


----------



## Dave70 (26/11/13)

Just had my 1st premolar drilled and filled. I chose a local female dentist reasoning her hand / finger size would be more comfortable, but between her and the dental nurse, they had my maw pried open like they were shucking an oyster. 
The cause of the unpleasantness was a former filling that dislodged itself who knows when. As a result, the void became impacted with tiny particles of hundreds of meals and basically rotted everything from the inside out.
Drilling out the tooth released just enough of the remaining fermented gunk straight down the back of my throat faster than the suction could suck it, along with rotten tooth and blood, that I gagged and almost bit the dentists hand. 
Despite the anesthetic, one particular attachment on the drill seemed like a tiny jackhammer and was particularly unpleasant.

All up, I was in there roughly half an hour and and am lighter of pocket (until we see how much BUPA willl kick the can for) to the tune of around $380. 

I still hate the dentist, just for different reasons.


----------



## Not For Horses (27/11/13)

Oh no. It's almost summer and I'm drinking a delicious double chocolate stout. Someone get me something refreshing quick. Preferably with copious amounts of rice or corn in it. Quickly now, no time for flavour.


----------



## punkin (27/11/13)

Figured out how to work the ignore. Place seems much more peaceful without the missing gland vomiting and the big pictures in every second post.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

Hope you sleep better for it. But it works both ways.


----------



## jyo (29/11/13)

Just won a paddlepop! From eating a free paddlepop! This is AMAZING!


----------



## Airgead (29/11/13)

This could mean infinite paddlepops...


----------



## jyo (29/11/13)

Dear God, I hope you are right!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/13)

That would be awsome


----------



## WarmBeer (29/11/13)

This could mean infinite paddlepops...

Just don't feed then after midnight. Just don't...


----------



## tavas (29/11/13)

Airgead said:


> This could mean infinite paddlepops...


That could create an infinite loop n the space time continuum.


----------



## Bizier (30/11/13)

DOUBLE rainbow paddlepop!


----------



## Cocko (30/11/13)

Bizier said:


> DOUBLE rainbow paddlepop!


Oh ****....


----------



## Northside Novice (30/11/13)

Unleash the sticks !


----------



## Bizier (30/11/13)

I'm freakin' out mang!


----------



## Cocko (30/11/13)

FREE!


----------



## Bizier (30/11/13)

You put Wordsworth to shame NN

Ed: Aw, now my post makes no sense.


----------



## brettprevans (30/11/13)

My cat must have native American in him. Let the dogs out this morning and theres a long tail with some connecting skin and a pile of guts. Wtf? He leave a tail and guts for me. And im talkig possum size. Where TF is the rest of it?! No drag marks etc. Its like he killed it some where else stood on his feet and carried a trophy to the door. Dexter cat...

I dog went the guts the other took off with the tail and im hobbling rounfd trying to get it off him before the kids see. Hes been watching too much chuck norris I recon


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> My cat must have native American in him. Let the dogs out this morning and theres a long tail with some connecting skin and a pile of guts. Wtf? He leave a tail and guts for me. And im talkig possum size. Where TF is the rest of it?! No drag marks etc. Its like he killed it some where else stood on his feet and carried a trophy to the door. Dexter cat...
> 
> I dog went the guts the other took off with the tail and im hobbling rounfd trying to get it off him before the kids see. Hes been watching too much chuck norris I recon


My friend's cat used to get possums every few weeks. Brushies, big huge brushies. He'd eat off the front two-thirds of its head and leave the rest, a nice chewy vertical section through the sinus with the wide eyes staring out from a jawless face. Badass.


----------



## Cocko (30/11/13)

Ok, so back to never ending Paddle Pops..


----------



## Bizier (30/11/13)

_The NeverEnding Ice----Creeeam_
_La Da Da Blah Blah Blah_


----------



## Camo6 (30/11/13)

Such a good movie.


----------



## Bizier (30/11/13)

Margaret said:


> Such a good movie.


See, I have to disagree with you there. I found it overly simplistic and the characters never really _spoke _to me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/12/13)

My friend's cat used to get possums every few weeks. Brushies, big huge brushies. He'd eat off the front two-thirds of its head and leave the rest, a nice chewy vertical section through the sinus with the wide eyes staring out from a jawless face. Badass.


Bloody hell. I thought my cat was epic by eating the occasional rat or bird, but possums? Those fuckers are big, agro, and have bloody sharp claws.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/12/13)

Are you sure it is a cat


----------



## Mardoo (1/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Are you sure it is a cat


I asked my friends the same question, thinking it must be a fox doing it, but then I saw the cat kill a brushie late one night. And then he ate a paddle pop.


----------



## Camo6 (1/12/13)

Bizier said:


> See, I have to disagree with you there. I found it overly simplistic and the characters never really _spoke _to me.


Really? I was enchanted by the symbology of a long haired flying sausage dog...that talks! It reflects all that is pure about youth and naive innocence. I'm giving it four stars.


----------



## goomboogo (1/12/13)

That's the next Paddle Poop flavour; Never Ending Possum. Kamahl can sing the song for the accompanying advertising.


----------



## Camo6 (1/12/13)

Why are possums so unkind?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/12/13)

That is a percieved perception


----------



## Bizier (1/12/13)

Camo6 said:


> Really? I was enchanted by the symbology of a long haired flying sausage dog...that talks! It reflects all that is pure about youth and naive innocence. I'm giving it four stars.


I am afraid I am giving it one-and-a-half.

Next week, a flesh-eating possum stars in a new indy movie about the folly of youth.


----------



## Bridges (1/12/13)

A couple of days ago I took the family to the zoo and the highlight was...
Forget lions and tigers and shit FREE PADDLE POPS!!!


----------



## bradsbrew (1/12/13)

Bridges said:


> A couple of days ago I took the family to the zoo and the highlight was...
> Forget lions and tigers and shit FREE PADDLE POPS!!!


I just claimed your code online.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/12/13)

Prob a 2yr old Paddle Pop....


----------



## Bizier (2/12/13)

goomboogo said:


> That's the next Paddle Poop flavour; Never Ending Possum. Kamahl can sing the song for the accompanying advertising.


It is a bland whitey-fied curried possum flavour, but not so spicy that your grandma wouldn't eat one, for a change, more like Keen's.


----------



## punkin (2/12/13)

Bizier said:


> It is a bland whitey-fied curried possum flavour, but not so spicy that your grandma wouldn't eat one, for a change, more like Keen's Clive of India.



Fixed.


----------



## Dave70 (2/12/13)

Helped a mate out with his daughters 17th birthday on Saturday night.
The birthday girl was face down on the lawn and having her hair held out of vomit by 9.30 pm. 
I guess somebody spiked her shots of water with Smirnoff black label.
Ha._ Kidz nowadays.._


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/12/13)

You can buy that stuff in a goon bag.


----------



## Dave70 (2/12/13)

*And *it doubles as a pillow afterwords.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/12/13)

Got to love aussies ideas and design


----------



## punkin (3/12/13)

> Thread locked until it is cleaned up. Mark has been well and truely over stepped people.



Who is Mark, and who stepped over him?


----------



## Airgead (3/12/13)

Forget Mark, the guy I feel sorry for is poor old Bill Posters.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/12/13)

We should have seen that coming - no pun intended


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/13)

Airgead said:


> Forget Mark, the guy I feel sorry for is poor old Bill Posters.


Just imagine QLD in 2014. If poor old Bill Posters was found 3 times in the same place then the police would have automatic powers to shoot at him.


----------



## brettprevans (3/12/13)

Booo the new off topic thread has been canned. 

Rip JD and why has JD got the arse.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/13)

Why was the Why did Nick JD get the arse get the arse...


----------



## djar007 (3/12/13)

It got way off topic. Scarred a lot of people.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/13)

It is just getting mopped up and will be back..... apparently.

But yeah, I have been forever scarred.


----------



## brettprevans (3/12/13)

Cocko said:


> It is just getting mopped up and will be back..... apparently.
> 
> But yeah, I have been forever scarred.


so u selling ur rig or what cocko? Or r u just too plain scared of nick getting arsed?


----------



## brettprevans (3/12/13)

And no that makes no sense.

as does country property listings. The description is ok but the pics tgey load up look like they were taken on a first gen smartphone by a drunk and think cheap ebay shots look classy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/13)

Cocko said:


> It is just getting mopped up and will be back..... apparently.
> 
> But yeah, I have been forever scarred.


I raise you Porkspin.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> so u selling ur rig or what cocko? Or r u just too plain scared of nick getting arsed?


After seeing Fents' rig, I am in doubt as to how rigs can ever be better... I will battle on mate.

You still have dibs if the day ever comes...  LOL.

And I miss JD... Teddy. RIP.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I raise you Porkspin.



How many times can one be banned and come back... hmm, challenge considered.


----------



## brettprevans (3/12/13)

I need a rig upgrade. And a new contract to pay for it.or an extension of the current contract


----------



## brentice (3/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Why was the Why did Nick JD get the arse get the arse...


is it because i commented on female boobies......story true


----------



## WarmBeer (3/12/13)

Cocko said:


> And I miss JD... Teddy. RIP.


and Speedie. Lets take a moment to remember Speedie.

Oh, and Yasmani of the Syrups.

Never forget...


----------



## Cocko (3/12/13)

A post of silence.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/13)

.


----------



## Northside Novice (3/12/13)

Keep the faith of the fallen , 
For theirs is the path walked by many but completed by few,
The few among the many will rejoice and excel , the path will remain hidden and hard .


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/13)

I will remain hard until the thread returns


----------



## Northside Novice (3/12/13)

Viagra or home brewed ? Either way I am impressed


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/13)

Maybe he puts viagra in his beers for a stiff drink


----------



## jyo (4/12/13)

Bizier said:


> Image194.jpg
> _The NeverEnding Ice----Creeeam_
> _La Da Da Blah Blah Blah_


So glad you made it a Rainbow 'pop, man. Yeah, that's right, we callin' 'em 'pops in our house now.

Dare me to bring a box to the case swap?


----------



## Airgead (4/12/13)

jyo said:


> Yeah, that's right, we callin' 'em 'pops in our house now.


'Pops. So gangsta.


----------



## punkin (4/12/13)

That's how they roll at theirs.

Their shit is wack.


----------



## Lecterfan (4/12/13)

looking at a 2008 falcon ute - want to put a half decent sound system in that will allow me to plug in my iPod classic. Which brand and how much am I looking at? (I really need a canopy, but a fella needs to have tunes first and foremost...and a system that will do justice to Kyuss and Cat Stevens equally)...


----------



## Camo6 (4/12/13)

I can give you advice on the ute, but not much help with the audio.


----------



## Lecterfan (4/12/13)

ute's fine, my old man has had it since new...I'm weighing the pros and cons against my current vehicle mostly - audio potential is a priority..philosopher/artist/aesthete and all that shit haha...


----------



## Camo6 (4/12/13)

Old man cars FTW.

Ford do an Ipod upgrade kit from memory that would allow you to use it. Not sure what its worth but would probably be your easiest option without adding a new head unit. The factory audio systems in them aren't bad to begin with. Well, for Cat Stevens anyway.


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/13)

Lecterfan said:


> looking at a 2008 falcon ute - want to put a half decent sound system in that will allow me to plug in my iPod classic. Which brand and how much am I looking at? (I really need a canopy, but a fella needs to have tunes first and foremost...and a system that will do justice to Kyuss and Cat Stevens equally)...


You can have the Blaupunkt in my car for free. **



:blink: :blink: :blink:

**Does not have iPod in...


----------



## Bizier (5/12/13)

Lecterfan said:


> looking at a 2008 falcon ute - want to put a half decent sound system in that will allow me to plug in my iPod classic. Which brand and how much am I looking at? (I really need a canopy, but a fella needs to have tunes first and foremost...and a system that will do justice to Kyuss and Cat Stevens equally)...


Kyuss ONLY should be played in utes. Cat Stevens should be reserved for 85' Corolla sedans that blow smoke but still go.


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/13)

And Andre Rieu?


----------



## goomboogo (5/12/13)

Skoda.


----------



## Airgead (5/12/13)

goomboogo said:


> Skoda.


I drive a Skoda (don't judge me... ) and Andre Rieu will never, ever be heard on that sound system.

Neither will Cat Stephens.

It was a slightly odd mix of Steel Panther and Mike Oldfield last time...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/13)

What......no Johnny Farhnam......


----------



## Camo6 (5/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> What......no Johnny Farhnam......


Who's Johnny Farhnam?


----------



## Dave70 (5/12/13)

Lecterfan said:


> looking at a 2008 falcon ute - want to put a half decent sound system in that will allow me to plug in my iPod classic. Which brand and how much am I looking at? (I really need a canopy, but a fella needs to have tunes first and foremost...and a system that will do justice to Kyuss and Cat Stevens equally)...


Why limit Kyuss and Yusuf Islam to the cab of a ute?
Get yourself a set of premium headphones, the flashy noise canceling ones like Bose for example.


----------



## Bribie G (5/12/13)

The first known painting depicting someone smoking a cigarette:

La cometa by Goya


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/13)

The first known painting depicting someone smoking a cigarette:

La cometa by Goya
Everyone knows that's a joint.


----------



## Bribie G (5/12/13)

Mardoo said:


> Everyone knows that's a joint.


Come to think of it, they all look as if they have been on it. Including the dog.


----------



## QldKev (5/12/13)

Baiting posts have been removed, continuous efforts at the same baiting will results in bans. Please keep this a place for all visitors to enjoy.


----------



## Cocko (5/12/13)

Wow.

And off we go...

Good to see OT threads will be moderated also.


----------



## QldKev (5/12/13)

Cocko said:


> Wow.
> 
> And off we go...
> 
> Good to see OT threads will be moderated also.



Off Topic is for Off Topic chat, but any baiting, phishing, abusive comments etc will still need to be moderated.


----------



## Cocko (5/12/13)

And this thread is?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/13)

Fucked...?


----------



## QldKev (5/12/13)

"No Topic", so you don't need to stick to a topic. But that does not give any user grounds to break the forum guidelines. Maybe you should go and review them.


----------



## Cocko (5/12/13)

Ok, which bit dock lock?


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/13)

Ok, which bit dock lock?
Missing you already...


----------



## Cocko (5/12/13)

I miss you too..

Are the words dock and lock now out side the guidelines?

Confused.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/12/13)

When any members enjoyment of this forum is tainted by smug bullying the offending posts will be removed. Taking a joke too far, especially after PM's are sent asking to refrain, is not within the spirit of AHB or the no topic thread. 

Let's not let this thread go down the path of the WPMO.


----------



## Cocko (5/12/13)

Do any of you guys raise animals that you kill and eat?

Seriously, I wanna have some chickens but swmbo says if we give them names, we cant kill and eat them...

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (5/12/13)

That was our household rule too. Except I called them dinner 1, dinner 2, dinner 3. SWMBO felt that since we could differentiate them by those names, they were now pets and we couldn't eat them.


----------



## tavas (5/12/13)

Cocko said:


> Do any of you guys raise animals that you kill and eat?
> 
> Seriously, I wanna have some chickens but swmbo says if we give them names, we cant kill and eat them...
> 
> Cheers


Simple. Don't name them.

My son differentiated one of our chooks with blue paint. Similar to the dog.


----------



## bradsbrew (6/12/13)

What if you called it dinner?

We had chooks, great for eggs, but I got sick of them shitting everywhere so I gave them to my granny as she had a massive chook yard. A dog got in and ate all her chooks except for Martha, one of the chickens we gave her. 

When I was a kid we grew our own chooks and ate them. Looking back the old girl was a bit harsh, the chopping block was in direct view of the chook yard. I'd get home from school and the old concrete laundry tubs were full of hot water and chooks. Usually a couple of eggs in a glass in the fridge, she wouldn't waste the eggs that didn't quite have a shell yet.

Uncle had a farm so also learnt early where meat came from.

To answer your question, no I could not eat my pets. We have a large area at work that I could grow some cows in but I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## manticle (6/12/13)

If goldfish were edible I could.
sometimes I wonder what my cats might taste like.


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

I find most pussies don't taste that good


----------



## manticle (6/12/13)

Too much fur kev?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/13)

A mates family raised a cow when he was a kid, he named it "Steaky" and they are it. Similar to "Dinner" I suppose.


----------



## Mardoo (6/12/13)

manticle said:


> If goldfish were edible I could.
> sometimes I wonder what my cats might taste like.


I know what cat tastes like. There was a little old man that used to sell tamales around town when I lived in Santa Fe, New Mexico in the States. We bought his tamales all the time at work when he came round. When he died they found a pit in his back yard with over 500 cat skeletons in it. :blink:


----------



## Camo6 (6/12/13)

We had a two calves we raised in the house yard. Freezer Freddy and T Bone Tassie. They were beautiful animals, especially with a thin smear of dijon.

Understand the need for moderating offending posts but could we make an exception for posts aimed at Cocko. Otherwise all my posts will get deleted.


----------



## Cocko (6/12/13)

Camo6 said:


> We had a two calves we raised in the house yard. Freezer Freddy and T Bone Tassie. They were beautiful animals, especially with a thin smear of dijon.
> 
> Understand the need for moderating offending posts but could we make an exception for posts aimed at Cocko. Otherwise all my posts will get deleted.



I am not offended nor do I find it not enjoyable, so you may be safe, mate.



Oh, also, using dijon..... Reported.


----------



## Dave70 (6/12/13)

Cocko said:


> Do any of you guys raise animals that you kill and eat?
> 
> Seriously, I wanna have some chickens but swmbo says if we give them names, we cant kill and eat them...
> 
> Cheers


Chickens? _Bahh_,nuts to that. The odd beef animal, for sure. We had a few when I was growing up. One kill and thats your lot as far as prime red meat goes for the next six months or so.

Chickens? All that prep work,plucking, gutting and so on for so little return? Just a poor trade for ones time in my opinion. Good for eggs only at the domestic level.


Frankly, you'll gain more enjoyment from creating mafia like scenarios (you can be the 'capo') where you 'whack' one of the birds, perhaps one thats a little sluggish on the lay ( imagine eggs as your _tribute_) then dispose of the body in a shallow grave, metal drum or in a suitable body of water attached to a brick or two.


----------



## Dave70 (6/12/13)

Dave70 said:


> Chickens? _Bahh_,nuts to that. The odd beef animal, for sure. We had a few when I was growing up. One kill and thats your lot as far as prime red meat goes for the next six months or so.
> 
> Chickens? All that prep work,plucking, gutting and so on for so little return? Just a poor trade for ones time in my opinion. Good for eggs only at the domestic level.
> 
> ...


REPORTED.


----------



## Not For Horses (6/12/13)

Cocko said:


> Do any of you guys raise animals that you kill and eat?
> 
> Seriously, I wanna have some chickens but swmbo says if we give them names, we cant kill and eat them...
> 
> Cheers


I grew up eating home grown chooks. Some with names, some with out.

We also had beef calves on the dairy farm I used to work for. Raised them from the day they were born.
Had one that turned out to be a real arsehole. Breaking fences and escaping and the like. He was easier to eat.

When your Mrs says 'we' can't kill them what she obviously means is that she wants you to do it without her knowing.

This would likely take place when you are home alone one day and not brewing beer.

It would also coincide with one of your chickens mysteriously running away from home the same day that a pillow exploded in the back yard and you had a delicious chicken dinner that didn't quite look the same as shop bought chickens but was tastier for some reason.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/13)

Sometimes cattle have been known to break into your house and hide in your freezer


----------



## Camo6 (6/12/13)

Cocko said:


> I am not offended nor do I find it not enjoyable, so you may be safe, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, also, using dijon..... Reported.


Dijon is the king of mustards my good man and I suggest you eat a bowl full.


----------



## TasChris (6/12/13)

I raise cattle, sheep, pigs chooks at various times, all have names and all end up in the pot.
I think it is important for kids to understand where their dinner comes from.

All of the animals get killed and butchered on site and I don't hide that from the kids even though they are young (3.5 years and 9 months)

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/13)

I'm going to kill one of my eggplant fruits today.

Hey now that I've escaped from the land of the Garden Gnome I can have a rabbit, apparently there are breeds that like to live indoors and are easily toilet trained to a litter tray. And the bastards don't bark or hump visitors legs.
I'd train mine to hump next door's Shitzu.


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/13)

By the way what is a bait post, precisely?

Are kittens still allowed? :unsure:


----------



## Bizier (6/12/13)

If I had my way I would bait the neighbouring kittens. I intend to plant some hakea or similar out the front for good native bird nesting trees.
Wow, a literal post from me in this thread with no innuendo and we're discussing baiting kittens. I am off my game.


----------



## bconnery (6/12/13)

Bribie G said:


> I can have a rabbit, apparently there are breeds that like to live indoors and are easily toilet trained to a litter tray. And the bastards don't bark or hump visitors legs.
> I'd train mine to hump next door's Shitzu.


Don't get a buck rabbit though...
My parent's picked one up from a breeding farm many years ago. 
You know that scene in the Holy Grail? Turns out it isn't that far fetched. 
The little bastard decided the back beside the water tank was his territory and he attacked any male who came there, particularly my Dad. 
They bite and kick at the same time and can reach 3-4 feet from the ground. 
We had a plumber come to do work who scoffed at my Dad's warning and then refused to come back to finish the job unless we locked the thing up. 
It was particularly vicious to Dad as the 'alpha' male. 
It used to come up, look at him until Dad picked him up and then proceed to bite him on the inside thigh or any other soft area it could reach. 
It also used to come up without warning and leap over the newspaper Dad was fond of reading on a step by the verandah's edge, used to scare the crap out of Dad to have this large ball of fur, teeth and claws suddenly appear over the paper at him...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/13)

run away! run away!!


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHoPYLQvnQM


----------



## sponge (6/12/13)

That's the most foul, cruel, and bad-tempered rodent you ever set eyes on!


----------



## manticle (6/12/13)




----------



## Not For Horses (6/12/13)

1,2,5
3 sir!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/13)

Ecky Thump


----------



## nu_brew (6/12/13)




----------



## nu_brew (6/12/13)

Ok so I typed < > with the word moderated between.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/13)

Dont be upsetting them mods..

They dont even know who they are yet


----------



## nu_brew (6/12/13)

officious


----------



## nu_brew (6/12/13)

Holy shit I think it has change back! I have NFI what is going on now!


----------



## Not For Horses (6/12/13)

I retract my previous statement. Thanks kev. No hard feelings.


----------



## nu_brew (6/12/13)

Yeah. Kev changed it back, nice work Kev. 

Did spin my slightly boozed head a bit.


----------



## Not For Horses (6/12/13)

Spun my completely sober head too.
All good though.


----------



## Cocko (6/12/13)

So, don't name it.

Kill and eat it.


Thanks, lads.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/13)

In that order....if possible


----------



## Cocko (6/12/13)

So not:

Kill it, name it and eat it?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/13)

You are 66% there


----------



## Cocko (6/12/13)

Sweet..

So, kill it, eat it then name it.

SWMBO can play too..

Seems right.


----------



## Bizier (7/12/13)

In Socialist Lego, we all get part of a palm tree, part of a person, a handful of blocks and part of a vehicle. That is what happens when you don't share. Actually what happens is more that you are driving a nice car in Caracas and you have a barrel shoved in your mouth at the lights.

I am tired and drivelling.

More beer.


----------



## jyo (7/12/13)

QldKev said:


> I find most pussies don't taste that good


Repor...

Never mind.


----------



## jyo (7/12/13)

Bizier said:


> If I had my way I would bait the neighbouring kittens. I intend to plant some hakea or similar out the front for good native bird nesting trees.
> Wow, a literal post from me in this thread with no innuendo and we're discussing baiting kittens. I am off my game.


Aren't you talking about pussies and luring birds using a bush.

No innuendo my arse.


----------



## Bizier (7/12/13)

Don't goad me goady-man.

Besides, if birds are attracted to the nectar of the bush, you can basically rule out me getting any joy... except for birdwatching.


----------



## Bizier (7/12/13)

Awesome copywriting:


----------



## QldKev (7/12/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfFTOUfhOu8#t=41


----------



## shaunous (7/12/13)

Cocko said:


> Do any of you guys raise animals that you kill and eat?
> 
> Seriously, I wanna have some chickens but swmbo says if we give them names, we cant kill and eat them...
> 
> Cheers


Do it, highly satisfying eating your own butchered meats. Get meat chickens though, not your lil' egg chickens, unless you want eggs than get both, catch some ducks and get hold of some quails, all you'll need in a backyard farm. Or unless your on a bit of land like myself and you get everything that came off Noah's ark alive.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/13)

Gotta love a kingswood in full action.


----------



## shaunous (7/12/13)

QldKev said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfFTOUfhOu8#t=41


Saweeeeet!!!


----------



## nu_brew (8/12/13)

Brew fridge is gone! I was using this as a fermenting fridge and a beer fridge alternately. Damn!


----------



## jyo (10/12/13)

Just had a bird from the Cancer Council knock on the door. Gave me the usual spiel about what they are trying to do to reduce the death rate of cancer etc. She then asked: "So have you had any family members who have had cancer?"
"Yes, I have."
"And how are they going now?"
"They all died".

Kind of went downhill from there really!


----------



## bradsbrew (10/12/13)

Wow. Whoever sent her out on the road needs a good kick up the arse.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/12/13)

That's a weird question to ask knowing the strong possibility of that exact answer. 

This thread seems apt for me today. Away from home on site, been raining all day. Got sent back to camp at 9AM, did a 2nd gym session for the day and have proceeded to do nothing for the last eight hours.


----------



## pk.sax (10/12/13)

Wow


----------



## shaunous (10/12/13)

StalkingWilbur said:


> That's a weird question to ask knowing the strong possibility of that exact answer. This thread seems apt for me today. Away from home on site, been raining all day. Got sent back to camp at 9AM, did a 2nd gym session for the day and have proceeded to do nothing for the last eight hours.


Hard working Miner


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/12/13)

Hard working Miner 


Haha. I didn't chose to work away to work hard, I can do that in the city!


----------



## shaunous (10/12/13)

I feel ya.


----------



## tavas (10/12/13)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Got sent back to camp at 9AM, did a 2nd gym session for the day and have proceeded to do nothing for the last eight hours.


Blow numbers did ya?


----------



## tavas (10/12/13)

Just found out that Business Improvement at our site is going to take all of the hard work my guys did on a project, put their name on it and claim all the glory. And there's nothing I can do about it. Got told I am not a team player.


----------



## shaunous (10/12/13)

Yeh, ya get used to that shit after a while, the real workers and bosses know the truth, but the ones with the money and blinded no sense never know it was you. But as I said, it's always annoying and frustrating but you get used to it.


----------



## bum (10/12/13)

Just say what I say whenever someone tells me there's no "I" in team - tell them there's a "you" in ****.


----------



## manticle (10/12/13)

The more diplomatic version is to tell them there is an 'm' and there is an 'e' but I quite like that approach.


----------



## Mardoo (10/12/13)

I just say, "Yeah, but there is in WIN."


----------



## Cocko (10/12/13)

I punch them in the throat and carry on with my day.


----------



## djar007 (10/12/13)

As for the miners. We lost a couple yesterday. Brothers down the hole. Rip.


----------



## tavas (10/12/13)

Yeah sad day for Tassie. Never good when they never come home.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/12/13)

Sad is an understatement. As someone with two brothers underground and who is on the emergency response team it's absolutely terrifying and heartbreaking. My thoughts go out to their friends and families.


----------



## jyo (10/12/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Wow. Whoever sent her out on the road needs a good kick up the arse.


Yeah, man. I wanted to give her some tips on her build up techniques but was cooking dinner and really couldn't be arsed. I even asked her if she wanted a small cash donation and she declined and said they were only seeking long-term financial commitments. No sale.


Sorry to hear about your mates, blokes.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/12/13)

I don't understand when it became so hard to donate money anyway. I can't even recall the amount of times I've been asked and offered a donation only to then refuse when they ask for a direct debit monthly donation. 

I got talked into it twice when I was younger. Once by a cute girl who worked for the WWF (the wildlife foundation, not the wrestlers) until I returned to study and couldn't afford it. The second time by another cute girl working for the WWF a couple of years later. I think they're my kryptonite.


----------



## manticle (11/12/13)

Two main reasons I donate to MIND. One is because I think they are a worthwhile charity, the other is the very cute girl on my doorstep who told me I could pass for 24.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/12/13)

Blow numbers did ya?


Despite my love of beer and wine I've never blown numbers once. It's easy with the selections on offer up here. Now, if they sold some Rogue Double Dead Guy or Moondog Jump The Shark... I'd likely no longer have a job.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/12/13)

Two main reasons I donate to MIND. One is because I think they are a worthwhile charity, the other is the very cute girl on my doorstep who told me I could pass for 24.


Haha. At least I'm not the only sucker.


----------



## punkin (12/12/13)

Oh well, i told Grumpy not to mention the 'C' word.

TabooRoundHerePunkin


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/12/13)

Sometimes I just can't help myself...

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## jlm (12/12/13)

If I was a mod, I'd ban anyone who posts prog tunes in what are you listening to. Coheed and Cambria huh? You're gone for a couple of weeks. Anything tool would result in an in instant ban.


----------



## shaunous (12/12/13)

jlm said:


> If I was a mod, I'd ban anyone who posts prog tunes in what are you listening to. Coheed and Cambria huh? You're gone for a couple of weeks. Anything tool would result in an in instant ban.


Im going to politely tell you to FUK OFF :lol:

TOOL are the best band EVER :super: , not counting Led Zeppelin, but they cannot be counted, nothing compares.

Coheed and Cambria, Meh...


----------



## manticle (12/12/13)

Tool?

Bof


----------



## shaunous (12/12/13)

huh?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/12/13)

Out of all the music in the world that's what you choose to get fired up about?

I'm grateful people my age seem to be mature enough to not like Beiber, but after the way that little shit behaves, that would be my choice. Kanye is a VERY close second.


----------



## shaunous (12/12/13)

Im a drummer, I have yet to meet a drummer, or any real musician for that matter who says tool are shit, there music is time signature hell, and yet sounds amazing.

I didn't mind kanye's colab with Jay-Z, but Kanye on his own sucks balls.

Im now listening to Tom Waits, his helping with another brewing fukup today


----------



## Cocko (12/12/13)

Music is up to the listener and the mood at the time...

I have had my Dad make me listen to Led Zep and we were both, being both musos, in the 'Zone' to 'HEAR' it and it was amazing..

I have also watched docos on musos and been blown away, Pink singing the president song is awesome... if you are in the mood. Pearl jam, Neil Young, Pantera, you name it..

THAT SAID;

At any time of the day or night, in any year that is happening, Danny Carey is possibly one of the greatest drummers ever.... of OUR time. Bonzo ruled his roost but with evolution lets call a spade a spade....

Just sprayin.


----------



## bum (12/12/13)

Cocko said:


> Danny Carey is possibly one of the greatest drummers ever


Unless you think a drummer should sound like he's in the same band.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Cocko (12/12/13)

bum said:


> Unless you think a drummer should sound like he's in the same band.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Sense, Make some?


----------



## manticle (12/12/13)

shaunous said:


> huh?


Bof is the french equivalent for meh but much cooler because it's french. Imagine a sexy french chick saying it. Just means 'tool? ppppfff'.

Sorry - being facetious. Not a big tool fan despite liking a lot of stuff that's associated.


----------



## manticle (12/12/13)

Tom waits on the other hand - what's the french for ******* genius?


----------



## shaunous (12/12/13)

Cocko said:


> Sense, Make some?


+2


----------



## shaunous (12/12/13)

bum said:


> Unless you think a drummer should sound like he's in the same band.
> 
> Just sayin'.


As Cocko Said!


----------



## bum (12/12/13)

shaunous said:


> there music is time signature hell


As you said.

However, this only applies to the drummer. Everyone else is pedestrian at best.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/13)

Time signature hell? Nah. They have some moments, but nah.


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Time signature hell? Nah. They have some moments, but nah.


Gimmy another band close to them who change so many times just in one song, or in a whole CD, I cant think of any, in any genre, other then the obvious classical and symphony.


----------



## bum (13/12/13)

Or _anything_ African based?

White man in the hizzy.


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

hahahaha, I havnt listened to a lot of African music. Other than drumming music, and there is normally a few drummers, not one.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/13)

A bit heavier but close off the top of my head. No vocals on the album but that's not relevant. 

akaname.bandcamp.com/album/akaname-2010


----------



## Bizier (13/12/13)

manticle said:


> Tom waits on the other hand - what's the french for ******* genius?


Don Van Vliet is the real genius. The genesis.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/13)

Got some mates who are drummers. There a lot more to it than you think. They fuss over getting the sound just right. 

Strangely, they have never met but have Australian made Sleishman kits


----------



## jlm (13/12/13)

Gimme a reason why time signature train spotting makes music good? Wouldn't consider myself a musician anymore (u bass noodling while working away from home aside) but have played with plenty of drummers who were far better musicians than myself who don't rate tool.


----------



## GuyQLD (13/12/13)

jlm said:


> Gimme a reason why time signature train spotting makes music good? Wouldn't consider myself a musician anymore (u bass noodling while working away from home aside) but have played with plenty of drummers who were far better musicians than myself who don't rate tool.


It doesn't. But when you're surrounded by 4/4 even the slightest variation is enough to get people excited. Change it _during_ a song and minds will be blown.


----------



## sponge (13/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Time signature hell? Nah. They have some moments, but nah.


Compared to pop music, they're time signature hell. Compared to the rest of the prog world, they're 4/4.

Tool will always be up there as one of my biggest influences in my music writing, but in prog terms, they have quite structured and 'simple' music, for lack of a better term.

Danny really is an incredible drummer though.


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

We'll revisit this after their next album due early next year :super:

I've seen them live 6-7 times, and I will admit, 2 of their shows unless a hard fan, were boring. I think they do that shit on purpose for festivals, then kickarse on side shows, Their BDO shows, they play random filler songs, or long arse songs like 3rd eye, and when your backing up after Rammstein who had fireworx and flame throwers, as the case a coupla year ago, you not going to win over crowds playing that pick of your song list.


----------



## sponge (13/12/13)

Hasn't this album been due at the start of next year for the past 3 years?


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

Hahaha, yeh, but current interviews suggest it will actually be due early next year.

But who the hell knows anymore...


----------



## bum (13/12/13)

shaunous said:


> after Rammstein who had fireworx and flame throwers


Well, if that's your frame of reference...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/13)

Interesting time sigs don't automatically make good music, I was just responding to "time sig hell". I pretty much agree with everything above that has been posted this morning


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

bum said:


> Well, if that's your frame of reference...


I was referring to there spot in the line-up at a music festival, Tool putting on a mediocre performance straight after Rammstein have just literally lit up the joint. I wasn't saying Rammstein were my 2nd favorite band ever. U reading any posts before replying lately bum :unsure: , or are you trying to put words in my mouth h34r: :lol:


----------



## bum (13/12/13)

Not at all. You just completely reinforced the way I read your initial post.


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dave70 (13/12/13)

shaunous said:


> *Gimmy another band close to them who change so many times just in one song*, or in a whole CD, I cant think of any, in any genre, other then the obvious classical and symphony.


In fairness, Haake is more an organic robot and math metal drummer, but he's at the top of his game. Just _try_ and play a Meshuggah tune end to end. If the time sig don't get ya, the shin splints will. 

Indecently, after reading their book, I'm firmly of the opinion Tool are a quartet of pretentious arty ***** who hold their fans in contempt. Careys occult preoccupation makes it almost embarrassing that he's such a superb drummer and Keenan would much prefer to be tending his vineyard in Arizona than streaking moody anthems to a pack of kids blazed on dope and the latest designer amphetamines. Wackos.. Just as it should be. 

http://youtu.be/4dPhmgMoTuk


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/13)

Good thing about Rammstien is that even thou the sing in German, being metal they are about as understandable as the rest. 

So I just turn it up to loud as ****.


----------



## brettprevans (13/12/13)

Wow mods. Just wow. U have deleted my post in the OT section without so much as a pm. Just becuaee I made a critisism of the board. 
Censor mad around here. There is no way u lot can say this isn't because of the new owners instructions. 

Way to screw up a forum. Perhaps we should ban AG talk and limit to tin of goo talk cause its more user friendly....


----------



## Dave70 (13/12/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Wow mods. Just wow. U have deleted my post in the OT section without so much as a pm. Just becuaee I made a critisism of the board.
> Censor mad around here. There is no way u lot can say this isn't because of the new owners instructions.
> 
> Way to screw up a forum. Perhaps we should ban AG talk and limit to tin of goo talk cause its more user friendly....


Look, why don you just *************************************************************************************************************************************************************************.
OK?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/13)

Go Barls.


----------



## Dave70 (13/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good thing about Rammstien is that even thou the sing in German, being metal they are about as understandable as the rest.
> 
> So I just turn it up to loud as ****.


Lets face it, they've always had that kind of edgy homo - erotic, aryan thing that uptight westerners don't really get going on. It makes many a metal head a little uncomfortable.
Personally I cant get enough of being bellowed at in German by a handsome baritone wielding a flamethrower. Or ejaculating strap on latex penis. 







{edit - added homo eroticism}


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/13)

haha.. back off topic again.

speaking of bullshit drummers, this bro from NZ is amazing to watch live. Makes it look effortless.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYnKTRd9vKU


----------



## brettprevans (13/12/13)

Dave70 said:


> Look, why don you just *************************************************************************************************************************************************************************.
> OK?


right back at u dave.


----------



## brettprevans (13/12/13)

I like tools music. Their concerts leave a little to be desired. I can stay at home and watch your film clips. I dont go to a stadium to watch tv. I can to SEE and hear the band.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Their concerts leave a little to be desired.


they have gone down hill each time I've seen them (about 4 times not sure)

2002 tour with Melvins was ******* awesome.


----------



## sponge (13/12/13)

Some of my favourite drumming on an album has to be by Thomas Pridgen on mars voltas' bedlam in goliath.

Such fast and busy beats and funky, technical fills. Similar to DC on tool albums, he makes that album a whole lot more interesting and enjoyable than it would've been without him.


----------



## manticle (13/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Melvins was ******* awesome.


Self explanatory


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/13)

and very, very loud.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/13)

sponge said:


> Some of my favourite drumming on an album has to be by Thomas Pridgen on mars voltas' bedlam in goliath


he's a great drummer. He drums on Christian Scott's album Rewind That.. he has this way of sitting in the pocket and being flashy at the same time, lots of syncopation. Not sure how to describe it. Excellent album to listen to.


----------



## manticle (13/12/13)

This kind of loud?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jOEYDu4AbU


----------



## Dave70 (13/12/13)

When do you suppose OH & S will start coming down on venues that permit muso's to drink during a performance? They're professionals after all. Perhaps the punters will be forced to sign a waver?

A wayward mike stand or guitar body carelessly flung about by performer nearing the bottom of liquor bottle could do some real damage.


----------



## manticle (13/12/13)

It's OK if the bottles they are drinking from are high vis.


----------



## sponge (13/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> he's a great drummer. He drums on Christian Scott's album Rewind That.. he has this way of sitting in the pocket and being flashy at the same time, lots of syncopation. Not sure how to describe it. Excellent album to listen to.


I think I've found my afternoon work activity..


h34r:


----------



## sponge (13/12/13)

What an incredible album (from what I've listened to thus far).

Great blend of funk, jazz, blues and rock. Bit of an untraditional drumming style by thomas in it as well. Not the usual jazz style drumming which would be played with that music, more of a heavily syncopated groove then the more freeform jazz style..

Really enjoying this. Good start to the (almost) weekend.


----------



## Bizier (13/12/13)

HOW GOOD IS COFFEE!!!


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

The drummer from Nile is a good watch if you like double kicks, can't even see his feet there moving that fast.


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

Bizier said:


> HOW GOOD IS COFFEE!!!


How good is my brother in laws kid just shitting on my back step!!!


----------



## Bizier (13/12/13)

Gene "Atomic Clock" Hoglan

ed:sp


----------



## Bizier (13/12/13)

shaunous said:


> How good is my brother in laws kid just shitting on my back step!!!


Stop feeding the kid coffee, it always accelerates my waste streams.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/13)

sponge said:


> What an incredible album (from what I've listened to thus far).
> 
> Great blend of funk, jazz, blues and rock. Bit of an untraditional drumming style by thomas in it as well. Not the usual jazz style drumming which would be played with that music, more of a heavily syncopated groove then the more freeform jazz style..
> 
> Really enjoying this. Good start to the (almost) weekend.


that's his (Scott) most straightforward album, and the only one Pridgen drums on. They get more wild after that. The album Anthem is quite depressing blue-jazz, written in new orleans after hurricane katrina. Yesterday you Said tomorrow is much more free-form, particularly the drumming. If you're into that kind of thing give it a listen.


----------



## Dave70 (13/12/13)

shaunous said:


> The drummer from Nile is a good watch if you like double kicks, can't even see his feet there moving that fast.


If its George Kollias, I think he's big on the heel / toe technique. Buggered if I can learn that shit.
Plus he practices heaps. And uses triggers. And has awesome talent. And wears invisible shoes.


----------



## Dave70 (13/12/13)

Bizier said:


> Clock


*REPORTED*


----------



## sponge (13/12/13)

shaunous said:


> The drummer from Nile is a good watch if you like double kicks, can't even see his feet there moving that fast.


I just watched a couple of his videos and god dam that kid has some speed in his legs. That swivel technique he uses is real impressive...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/12/13)

shaunous said:


> How good is my brother in laws kid just shitting on my back step!!!



Hahahaha. That's A*mazing

PS. Who remembers A*mazing?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/13)

Dave70 said:


> Lets face it, they've always had that kind of edgy homo - erotic, aryan thing that uptight westerners don't really get going on. It makes many a metal head a little uncomfortable.
> Personally I cant get enough of being bellowed at in German by a handsome baritone wielding a flamethrower. Or ejaculating strap on latex penis.
> 
> 
> {edit - added homo eroticism}


Now I owe you a beer


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/13)

Does anyone use the chat room? All I see is tumbleweed.


----------



## bum (13/12/13)

Efnet has some peeps.


----------



## Bizier (13/12/13)

They are all hiding from you Brad.


----------



## bum (13/12/13)

He's dah pahty poopah.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/13)

Hmm, they're just like those girls back in the nineties then hey. :lol:

Oh and the eighties.

Ok, ok the seventies too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/13)

Efnet/insertircthingaddress

#ahb


----------



## Cocko (13/12/13)

The area where Dad is failing?

Dude, that is epic...


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/13)

Yep, Cocko definite fail. First time I used that one, it was pyrex and the glass was at least 4mm thick. Was sitting above the flame as well. I was exited about that one with a glass blow off tube and all. Good thing I still have the 6L one.

BTW I moderated myself and sent it to the right section.


----------



## bum (13/12/13)

bradsbrew said:


> BTW I moderated myself and sent it to the right section.


Looks more like a derail to me. h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/13)

Had to go to court today (for the Crown ),the Court House is directly opposite a church. 

In the grounds was a lemon yellow torana hatch.

With a faux late model commy chev grill. And semi smoothed flares

Dear phone. **** you and your flatbatery


----------



## bum (13/12/13)

Yah, you've gotta keep that shit charged in case you see the WORLD'S UGLIEST CAR.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/13)

Was probably just a sunbird stu.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/13)

I hope it was the sunbird owner being prosecuted for what he done to that poor car.


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Had to go to court today (for the Crown ),the Court House is directly opposite a church.
> 
> In the grounds was a lemon yellow torana hatch.
> 
> ...


Anti CSG miner aint ya Stu? Hahahaha.


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

bum said:


> Efnet has some peeps.


wtf is that?


----------



## bum (13/12/13)

The place where the real AHB chat has been for ages.

http://www.efnet.org/

Channel is #ahb.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/12/13)

Dalnet was the place to be in the late 90's.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/13)

shaunous said:


> Anti CSG miner aint ya Stu? Hahahaha.


Can tell you all about the rabble at the CSG protest at Pillar Valley last year. Was 1km from my place. Tucabia shop have never sold as much Alc since that protest. 

I enjoyed the day the RLPB kicked them out of the TSR at the end of my lane.


----------



## bum (14/12/13)

A few new grey names.

Vale.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/12/13)

Grey names?


----------



## bum (14/12/13)

Active user accounts have their names in orange.

Inactive user accounts are grey.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/12/13)

I thought that might've been the case. Sorry for being such a noob!


----------



## Bribie G (14/12/13)

Oh dear


----------



## Bribie G (14/12/13)

Active user accounts have their names in orange.

Inactive user accounts are grey.


Chappo is still orange, Warm Beer who only "resigned" yesterday is grey.
So someone in Admin decides who is active or inactive?


----------



## bum (14/12/13)

The name can be orange while posting privileges are still revoked.

I seem to recall you "resigning" quite recently and yet your name stayed orange.


----------



## bum (15/12/13)

I might be late on this one but I just found out they're rebooting The Terminator.

Society in decline. Mark my words. We'll be subjugated by apes within 3 years of this film's release.


----------



## punkin (15/12/13)

you know what they say about new brooms


----------



## Yob (15/12/13)

bum said:


> A few new grey names.
> 
> Vale.


WTF did I miss yesterday???

WTF? just WTF?


----------



## GuyQLD (15/12/13)

The usual shenanigans Yob, although it would be illegal for me to tell you I believe.


----------



## punkin (15/12/13)

Nothing public.


----------



## shaunous (15/12/13)

I went grey once, It was a lonely horrible 24hrs...


----------



## shaunous (15/12/13)

bum said:


> The place where the real AHB chat has been for ages.
> 
> http://www.efnet.org/
> 
> Channel is #ahb.


Aussies Hating Bullies, nice touch


----------



## Maxt (15/12/13)

Anyone else see the irony that the thread called "an open discussion on moderation", ended up being closed


----------



## manticle (15/12/13)

It might be ironic if it had actually been started by a mod but it wasn't.
Some of you sound like old women with your bitching and whinging.

Why don't you all try discussing brewing once in a while and with respect?
Even as a mod, I don't agree with every mod decision but for christ's sake stop crying about it.
It is what it is. Get on with something a bit more important.


----------



## Bizier (15/12/13)

^
Bringing to attention the fact that moderation is not life threatening.

Reported


----------



## punkin (15/12/13)

Maxt said:


> Anyone else see the irony that the thread called "an open discussion on moderation", ended up being closed



Ssshhh.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/13)

Bizier said:


> ^
> Bringing to attention the fact that moderation is not life threatening.


It is in life threatening quantities.


----------



## jyo (16/12/13)

Pissed off. Got back from the case swap last night and filled the fridge with my assorted wares. In the process I moved my slurry of 1469 (in a PET bottle) to the top of one of the kegs and forgot what i had done. Then cracked that bottle today and poured it into a glass. Flat ESB and a waste of lovely yeast.

Oh well, at least I woke up with pants on this morning.


----------



## shaunous (16/12/13)

jyo said:


> Oh well, at least I woke up with pants on this morning.


Ya done better than me.


----------



## wbosher (16/12/13)

I usually put my pants on after I wake up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/12/13)

Pants are really only required when brewing


----------



## wbosher (16/12/13)

The man in your signature could use some pants...he might get burnt by the spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/12/13)

The FSM would never do that


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/12/13)

Oh dear....I just googled FSM.

After spending half an hour of work time on wikipedia i am now considering becoming a convert of the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.

The gosple according to FSM

_The Gospel_ begins with the creation of the universe by an invisible and undetectable Flying Spaghetti Monster. On the first day, the Flying Spaghetti Monster separated the water from the heavens; on the second, because He could not tread water for long and had grown tired of flying, He created the land—complemented by a beer volcano. Satisfied, the Flying Spaghetti Monster overindulged in beer from the beer volcano and woke up hungover. Between drunken nights and clumsy afternoons, the Flying Spaghetti Monster produced seas and land (for a second time, accidentally, because he forgot that he created it the day before) along with Heaven and a midget, which he named Man. Man and an equally short woman lived happily in the Olive Garden of Eden for some time until the Flying Spaghetti Monster caused a global flood in a cooking accident.

At least it has take my mind of moderation policies...


----------



## wbosher (16/12/13)

Yes, moderation policies really fade in the the background when confronted with the truth of our existence...


----------



## Not For Horses (16/12/13)

QldKev said:


> backend server support


Is this what we call adult nappies now?


----------



## Mardoo (16/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pants are really only required when brewing


I also encourage wearing them when deep frying. That there is experience talking.


----------



## wbosher (16/12/13)

Mardoo said:


> I also encourage them for deep frying.


...or playing the tug o war rope game with a puppy with razor sharp teeth. Fortunately, not speaking from experience.


----------



## Parks (16/12/13)

Mardoo said:


> I also encourage wearing them when deep frying. That there is experience talking.


Welding is another good time too.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/12/13)

Parks said:


> Welding is another good time too.


Would that be a welding flash.


----------



## Bizier (16/12/13)

That would definitely be stick welding.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/12/13)

Arc welding?


----------



## bum (16/12/13)

Except no-one really wants to knock the slag off once it is on there.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/12/13)

Now that just made me laugh.


----------



## bonj (16/12/13)

Funniest joke ever, Brad.


----------



## carniebrew (16/12/13)

I can't help but wonder if the Worthogs have a bloke standing around at club meetings whose job it is to stop anyone mentioning the Westgate brewers??


----------



## bonj (16/12/13)

I felt it appropriate.


----------



## billygoat (16/12/13)

NickB said:


> Apart from updates to swaps and brew club meetings, its all gone down hill unfortunately.
> 
> Many good people have left here because of a certain few... its a real shame.
> 
> ...


Nick,
Which certain few would they be?


----------



## punkin (17/12/13)

It's the ray burns on the plumbs that are the problem. You don't have to be naked, wearing shorts can give the same result.


----------



## fcmcg (17/12/13)

carniebrew said:


> I can't help but wonder if the Worthogs have a bloke standing around at club meetings whose job it is to stop anyone mentioning the Westgate brewers??


I don't get it ?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/12/13)

If this is an Australian based forum, why is the date written retardedly?


----------



## manticle (17/12/13)

Stalking wilbur
joined 15th april 12.


Qld kev on 16 december 2013 said

Which date? I am on a phone so easily missed but also easily fixed I presume. Can enquire for you anyway.


----------



## Camo6 (17/12/13)

'Upsey Daisy' is a lot more diplomatic than 'retardedly.'


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/12/13)

The date of the posts.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/12/13)

I say retardedly in jest. Weird to see that date format on an Australian site though.


----------



## Truman42 (17/12/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> I don't get it ?


Well Ferg, apparently your not allowed to mention other brewing forums in your signature. So Carniebrew was asking if Worthogs has a guy who's job it is to make sure that no one mentions another clubs name.
I don't know bout worthogs but we do at Bayside. 
At our Xmas party last week a member mentioned Westgate brewers and was asked to go home and not return to the club. He has been given a months ban and so he should. I can't believe he would even think of mentioning another brew club.


----------



## Cube (17/12/13)

What? Is this for real Truman?


----------



## Truman42 (17/12/13)

Cube said:


> What? Is this for real Truman?


It sure is.. We can't have club members mentioning other clubs. Next thing you know they will want us all to be involved in other home brewing community activities like entering each other's competitions and helping out judging and all that sort of thing. Coming together to share a passion for home brewing. I could be banned from Bayside just for sending Ferg a message as he's from a rival club.


----------



## pommiebloke (17/12/13)

Truman said:


> It sure is.. We can't have club members mentioning other clubs. Next thing you know they will want us all to be involved in other home brewing community activities like entering each other's competitions and helping out judging and all that sort of thing. Coming together to share a passion for home brewing. I could be banned from Bayside just for sending Ferg a message as he's from a rival club.


Quite right too. It's a slippery slope you're on if you even pretend other websites clubs exist.


----------



## shaunous (17/12/13)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I say retardedly in jest. Weird to see that date format on an *Australian* site though.


Im Confused?


----------



## shaunous (17/12/13)

Mmmmmmm, Well In Home Brewers, Well In.

I hope he shat in their letterbox on exit.


----------



## Truman42 (17/12/13)

shaunous said:


> Mmmmmmm, Well In Home Brewers, Well In.
> 
> I hope he shat in their letterbox on exit.


Ummm. I was only joking. Ferg knows that. All of our brew clubs get together for competitors and what not.


----------



## Cube (17/12/13)

I was about to reply Truman that my comments would of been on exit from such a nazi club that the executive committee, committee and non voting committee members better have their insurances up to date because my lawyer was about to rip them all a new one at their expense.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## shaunous (17/12/13)

Lol, owwwwwwwwwwwww..

Well stay outa their letterboxes than...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/12/13)

shaunous said:


> Im Confused?



Just ignore it then haha. That's why I brought it up in no topic, didn't really expect it to be taken seriously. But the date stamp for older posts yy/mm/dd instead of the standard (in Australia at least) dd/mm/yy. Or that's how it's reading on my phone anyway.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/12/13)

Truman said:


> It sure is.. We can't have club members mentioning other clubs. Next thing you know they will want us all to be involved in other home brewing community activities like entering each other's competitions and helping out judging and all that sort of thing. Coming together to share a passion for home brewing. I could be banned from Bayside just for sending Ferg a message as he's from a rival club.


I can understand if the Rebels don't want anyone saying good things about the Bandidos at their gatherings, but homebrewers ...............hahahaha.

Funny stuff.


----------



## Parks (17/12/13)

Australia isn't dd/mm/yy over yy/mm/dd.

YYYY/MM/DD is international and the only unambiguous date format.

The DD/MM/YY is in contrast to the US MM/DD/YY which is, as you put it, "retarded".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parks (17/12/13)

> YYYY/MM/DD is international and the only unambiguous date format.


Except for the ISO date time standard of course


----------



## manticle (18/12/13)

StalkingWilbur said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1387268026.321852.jpg The date of the posts.


different to what I get. Maybe if I refresh/clear cache whatever, I'll get what you get.

I'll look into it for you. AU forum should have AU date format.


----------



## Parks (18/12/13)

Also, a lot of forum software gives the end user date format choice.

Maybe check your settings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punkin (18/12/13)

Parks said:


> Also, a lot of forum software gives the end user date format choice.
> 
> Maybe check your settings?
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/12/13)

I've checked my settings but there's nothing there. I don't really care though, was simply making an observation. Didn't intend for it to be taken this seriously. Thanks to everyone that's commented though. 

In other off topic news. I fly home today. About 6 more hours of work to go. Have been speaking to a forum member who has been kind enough to invite me for a brew day before I start purchasing every thing I need and probably stuff I don't haha. I'm Big Kev excited!


----------



## Parks (18/12/13)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I'm Big Kev excited!


Settle down there SW


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/12/13)

Parks said:


> Settle down there SW



No can do, sorry. Fly out day is normally a happy day as it is. Combine that with family Christmas meals, presents, giving my girlfriend a present I know she's going to flip over and a brew day... Yep, life ain't so bad


----------



## djar007 (18/12/13)

Dont get too hammered before you get home courtesy of all the free airport booze. Doesn't impress the family. Well mine anyway


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/12/13)

We fly Skippers...


----------



## djar007 (18/12/13)

Ouch. In that case I hope your flight isn't three hours late or cancelled.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/12/13)

Those are minor inconveniences. Any flight where emergency landing procedures are not activated is a good flight.


----------



## Dave70 (19/12/13)

I think I might get my back waxed.


----------



## wbosher (19/12/13)

The only reason a man should be waxing his back is if he has an awesome tattoo which is obscured. No, no,no,no, noooooooo.......


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/12/13)

I witnessed a friend get a back, crack and sack wax in Bali. And by witness I mean I convinced him it was a good idea, laughed at him in pain for a couple of minutes and then left and went to a nearby bar and drank Bintangs. Good times.


----------



## wbosher (19/12/13)

My wife's cousin (so I guess that makes him my cousin?) got his chest waxed. As if that wasn't painful enough, as it grew back it itched like hell and he kept scratching at it. It ended up this huge festering sore which stayed for months, just as it started to heal, the hair would grow back and itch...round and around we go in circles.

Bloody awful!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/12/13)

The girls in Bali are pretty god at waxing their own sacks.


----------



## Dave70 (19/12/13)

And pretty handy with a roll of gaffa tape.


----------



## Not For Horses (19/12/13)

Quote from my wife whilst observing a young Filipino woman in Jollibee:

"If her dress was any higher you could see her balls"


----------



## Dave70 (19/12/13)

Yeah well, what happens on Leigan beach one night after a few, possibly ethanol spiked drinks, stays - and so on and so fourth..







{speeling}


----------



## shaunous (19/12/13)

I got banned for posting a pic of myself and a ladyboy, although we were in a very different objective positive, tread lightly Dave


----------



## Dave70 (20/12/13)

If I posted a boorish, gratuitous pic of me with my arm around one whilst sticking my tongue out and pointing at his / her groin, I would surely expect to spend christmas alone. (not saying that's what _you_ did, mind you). Much the same as if I bumped into Molly Meldrum in the street. Post a pic shaking his hand, cool, giving him a dry root, not so much. 
It's (seemingly) all about context, young Skywalker. 

Plus, the photographer was savvy enough to obfuscate at least two of features that give the game away, so to speak. One being the keep the hands out of shot..
Good luck to him / her. 
If I injected that much estrogen, I think, at best, I would take on the appearance of a stocky, thick necked _hausfrau. _


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/13)

Dave70 said:


> If I injected that much estrogen, I think, at best, I would take on the appearance of a stocky, thick necked _hausfrau. _


Some folks are into that...you might not end up alone


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/12/13)

what happened to bum?


----------



## wbosher (20/12/13)

Shit, just saw that too! Banned...


----------



## Florian (20/12/13)

Holy ****!


----------



## wbosher (20/12/13)

Let the rumours begin....


----------



## Florian (20/12/13)

Was trying to reply to a PM and got this:

You cannot reply
All other recipients have left this conversation


----------



## sponge (20/12/13)

I just noticed that as well. Came on this thread to see if there'd been any discussion on it..

No further news about it at this stage..?


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/13)

sponge said:


> I just noticed that as well. Came on this thread to see if there'd been any discussion on it..
> 
> No further news about it at this stage..?



Really? Damn and drat.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/12/13)

Hopefully he just got sent to the naughty corner for some rehab.


----------



## Dave70 (20/12/13)

Don't fret none. 
He'll be back.


----------



## wbosher (20/12/13)

You know something we don't?


----------



## sponge (20/12/13)

The_new_bum_JD?


----------



## Dave70 (20/12/13)

wbosher said:


> You know something we don't?


Wellllllllllll, lets just say...















Nah. I just figured he's good with computers 'n' shit..


----------



## shaunous (20/12/13)

Dave70 said:


> If I posted a boorish, gratuitous pic of me with my arm around one whilst sticking my tongue out and pointing at his / her groin, I would surely expect to spend christmas alone. (not saying that's what _you_ did, mind you). Much the same as if I bumped into Molly Meldrum in the street. Post a pic shaking his hand, cool, giving him a dry root, not so much.
> It's (seemingly) all about context, young Skywalker.
> 
> Plus, the photographer was savvy enough to obfuscate at least two of features that give the game away, so to speak. One being the keep the hands out of shot..
> ...


Dry Rooting Molly, good lord, the old bugger might like that more than the hand shake.


----------



## shaunous (20/12/13)

In context of coarse.


----------



## sponge (20/12/13)

shaunous said:


> In context of coarse.


Reminds me of

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOz--W0NSZs


----------



## jyo (20/12/13)

Bargain!!!!-

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/waterford/other-home-garden/home-brew-beer-bottles-stubbies/1033864507

It's not really a bargain.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/12/13)

You will never get the taste out of those bottles.


----------



## Camo6 (20/12/13)

sponge said:


> Reminds me of
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOz--W0NSZs


Gold! I've got some lactose some where. Did someone say Milky Joe Stout?


----------



## Camo6 (20/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You will never get the taste out of those bottles.


They have taste?


----------



## Cocko (20/12/13)

Sooo... we are just letting the Bum thing slide?

Does anyone know anything? Fairly active member that, sure, had a lot to say... but more than often brought around 'case in point' of posts/threads.

I hope he is allowed to return.

5c.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/12/13)

Camo6 said:


> They have taste?


Only according to the marketing guru's.


----------



## thedragon (20/12/13)

Cocko said:


> Sooo... we are just letting the Bum thing slide?
> 
> Does anyone know anything? Fairly active member that, sure, had a lot to say... but more than often brought around 'case in point' of posts/threads.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell. Anyone know what he do to get banned?

A moment of silence to remember those that have passed: Bum, cm2, Nick and others that I have no doubt missed. 

We can but hope for resurrection.


----------



## Camo6 (20/12/13)

We've had a few prominent members disappear of late with not much explanation. I suspect it's for similar reasons. I didn't always agree with Bum's views but I always enjoyed his wit and he added something to this site. I just hope with this recent site cleanup we don't strip it of too many flavours that make this site uniquely Aussie Home Brewed. My 1/2c FWIW.


----------



## Florian (20/12/13)

I know how it started but not how it ended.


----------



## thedragon (20/12/13)

How'd it start?


----------



## Cocko (20/12/13)

Florian said:


> I know how it started but not how it ended.



Explain. I am pretty sure we can discuss this? OT and all....


----------



## Florian (20/12/13)

Cocko, your hops has been sent via courier Auspost. OT and all....


----------



## Cocko (20/12/13)

Gotcha.

Damn.... OT and all....


----------



## thedragon (20/12/13)

Cocko said:


> Explain. I am pretty sure we can discuss this? OT and all....


I think that it should be safe to discuss - as long as we're not questioning whether a mod's decision was valid.


----------



## Cocko (20/12/13)

Maybe, a mod could just tell us?

Maybe....


----------



## thedragon (20/12/13)

It's not like we'd be asking the mods to justify the decision... just the actions of Bum that led to the decision.


----------



## lukiferj (20/12/13)

Is this for reals? Blink for a second and ...


----------



## Cocko (20/12/13)

thedragon said:


> It's not like we'd be asking the mods to justify the decision... just the actions of Bum that led to the decision.



Exactly. Transparency and all....


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/13)

I made a suggestion that bannings be announced in the recent Moderation Guidelines thread. I hope they consider announcing bannings and some reason why. CM2 is who I got my first good advice from in this forum. Bum's acerbic wit made me glad he was here to cut through BS. I'd like to know what happened.


----------



## Camo6 (20/12/13)

I sometimes get the hope that this is like some sort of dodgey Murder Mystery night where at the end all the missing members pop up and go "SURPRISE!"

If this is not the case some form of disclosure certainly would be appreciated.


----------



## Cocko (20/12/13)

CM2 was a contributing member and a great person, knowing him, I can say that.

I do think he got very cynical and 're-active' in his posting of late but only due to the reason about the site being discussed of late.

Hopefully he was warned first and given a chance to re-think his approach. [NOT questioning any decisions, just my opinion]

I too was helped, numerous times by CM2 and BUM... and many of the fallen.

We only have the future, so hopefully Doc Brown is around!


----------



## Camo6 (20/12/13)

I thought Doc Brown was dead but he's only 75 and still in the acting business. There's still hope yet Cocko!


----------



## Dave70 (20/12/13)

Cocko said:


> Sooo... we are just letting the Bum thing slide?
> 
> Does anyone know anything? Fairly active member that, sure, had a lot to say... but more than often brought around 'case in point' of posts/threads.
> 
> ...


Facetiousness aside, so do I mate. Every forum needs a bum.

Also.
I am _so_ proud that you made the switch to the metric system.
Now you wont have to use terms like 'Hogs head' and 'fathoms'.


----------



## Cocko (20/12/13)

Yep.. What/Who will be here to hold our proverbial pants up now?



10c. I like to adapt...


----------



## manticle (21/12/13)

Bum had a lot of good points and was an intelligent member but he was also responsible for a lot of aggressive posting including phrases like 'you are the dumbest shit that ever was shat'.
Love him or hate him, you can't pretend that he was never warned or temporarily suspended many times before being banned permanently.
You also can't pretend that a great deal of his posting wasn't disruptive or that he wasn't responsible for numerous personal attacks.
I'm not big on the idea of banning regular members as opposed to trolls and spammers but he was far from innocent.
An announcement regarding recent decisions has been made by admin in a recent post.


----------



## Cocko (21/12/13)

Well put, Manticle, and thank you for replying about it, in this thread. Respect.

I am so very glad you have the green stripes but seem to be able to still communicate in the same open and level manor, sincerely.

If I could be as rude to ask, what do the mods define this, now often, use of the word 'DISRUPTIVE' as being? Seriously, it seems like a very throw away line that allows an opinionated response and a license to remove anything that does not fall in to the 'non disruptive' definition? 

Cheers


----------



## manticle (21/12/13)

Think of a thread topic being derailed by overtly aggressive or antagonistic responses.

Do a fkn search, **** this thread or piss in a bottle and leave it in the sun are all real examples from different users.
My perspective on it though - I don't claim to represent all mods. I see a lot of threads go where they don't need to. People forget (some willingly) that the net is just another platform for communicating rather than an excuse to be belligerent because of an assumed anonymity.


----------



## Bizier (21/12/13)

So when I was a kid, I grew up with this kind of catepillar:






But now I am experiencing DIFFERENT ones eating my plants.


----------



## Bizier (21/12/13)




----------



## manticle (21/12/13)

Bizier said:


> So when I was a kid, I grew up with this kind of catepillar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sawfly. Sting like bejeebus if you touch them.


----------



## djar007 (21/12/13)

The unfortunate consequence of having to remove larrikins is a slow gentrification. Beer  It Happens to many establishments and they become places I feel uncomfortable frequenting.

edit: my phone had a freudian slip.


----------



## manticle (21/12/13)

Larrikinism is one thing. Overt aggression is another.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/13)

True


----------



## jyo (21/12/13)

Well, I reckon it's a bloody shame. I'm not defending swearing at members, or other actions of which I am unaware, just saying the forum will be a less colourful place without Bum.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/12/13)

The forum no longer feels welcoming.


----------



## manticle (21/12/13)

Bum was welcoming?

I welcome you Liam, with open arms.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/12/13)

Well not really, but he is a part of the community, and like any community you have to take the good with the bad. I'd rather have the angry uncle than mods brandishing ban-hammers. There really is a sense that anyone could be next, and there's just something about permanent bans that irk me. 
Hold me.


----------



## SimoB (21/12/13)

Careful, I got a warning for saying something similar. Speaking openly can be punished, even at Christmas.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## QldKev (21/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Well not really, but he is a part of the community, and like any community you have to take the good with the bad. I'd rather have the angry uncle than mods brandishing ban-hammers. There really is a sense that anyone could be next, and there's just something about permanent bans that irk me.
> Hold me.


No one has been just given a perm ban without warning. In the case of Bum he was given a 24 hour suspension for a breach of a forum rule, one that he had already received warnings on. Once the 24 hours was up he returned to the forum with another post clearly breaching exactly the same rule. I will not be discussing this in any further detail.

As a moderator I don't feel we should need to justify our every action to the community. We have Admin and site owners who are well aware of what and why we are performing our actions, if they don't agree with our action they can reverse it. I can assure you a permanent ban is not handed out easily. If you feel you could be next then stop posting against the forum and it's moderators with statements such as _"mods brandishing ban-hammers"_, and start posting more constructive brew related posts. We don't want to loose members such as yourself from the community.




SimoB said:


> Careful, I got a warning for saying something similar. Speaking openly can be punished, even at Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


From the rules
_14. Posts complaining about moderation, or discussing administrative decisions will be deleted. Such discussion should take place via Private Message._

It is not that hard of a rule to understand.


----------



## manticle (21/12/13)

Flip side though Liam is there's a lot of people who don't feel welcome when members like that are present. I'll miss aspects of him too but you can't suggest the ban had no basis under guidelines that are meant to apply to all members.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/12/13)

I didn't suggest that, and wasn't complaining so much as discussing a vibe. Cheers guys.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (21/12/13)

Regarding the 'dumbest shit' comment, I'm mildly amused by it. Pretty funny thing to read. Mind you, I doubt that I'd rate it at all if it was directed at me personally. I applaud the moderators stance on aggresive posts. A warning should be enough to pull your head in a bit.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (21/12/13)

Nick JD then Bum - I think JYO should be next - it's the logical progression.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Florian (21/12/13)

Interesting discussion about Qantas...

I didn't know that.


----------



## Camo6 (21/12/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Nick JD then Bum - I think JYO should be next - it's the logical progression.
> Cheers
> BBB


I can see the thread title:
Jyo gets barred after exit from Bum.


----------



## jyo (21/12/13)

Camo6 said:


> I can see the thread title:
> Jyo gets barred after exit from Bum.


That is quite possibly some of your best work!

Reported.


----------



## Camo6 (21/12/13)

jyo said:


> That is quite possibly some of your best work!
> 
> Reported.


Thankyou! I do all my best work on the crapper. (Not that I was thinking of you on the crapper!)


----------



## HBHB (21/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Had to go to court today (for the Crown ),the Court House is directly opposite a church.
> In the grounds was a lemon yellow torana hatch.
> With a faux late model commy chev grill. And semi smoothed flares
> Dear phone. **** you and your flatbatery


Never understood guys trashing a perfectly good piece of motorised porn just because the right piece isn't at hand.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/13)

It was truly hidious.

Mind you, there is Holden Cruze in town here that is decked out to look like a Clubsport, complete with chev badges and GT stripes. It is the most god awfull bogan shitbox that I have ever laid eyes on.

I am going to get a pic just to prove I wasnt drunk when I saw it


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/12/13)

I really don't understand the chev badges on Holden's thing.


----------



## goomboogo (21/12/13)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I really don't understand the chev badges on Holden's thing.


Neither does this guy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MkeMvvm5sGA


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/13)

Lol....Buick engine...


----------



## Cocko (21/12/13)

goomboogo said:


> Neither does this guy.



Golden, one of the best of them I have seen.... thanks!

Cheers


----------



## Camo6 (21/12/13)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Ho ho ho. (proper sorry frown)


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/12/13)

Haha. Sums up my thoughts perfectly.


----------



## Bridges (22/12/13)

Funnier still is the fact pommie bogans are buying holden badge kits for their vauxhall monaros.


----------



## shaunous (22/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> It was truly hidious.
> 
> Mind you, there is Holden Cruze in town here that is decked out to look like a Clubsport, complete with chev badges and GT stripes. It is the most god awfull bogan shitbox that I have ever laid eyes on.
> 
> I am going to get a pic just to prove I wasnt drunk when I saw it


How good is it! I see it driven around all the time. Your were or weren't drunk, but it is fo real.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/13)

Yeah....I had to look twice. Has all these gawdy stuck on bits and stickers. I am still going to take a pic just to show everyone the ultimate bogan mobile


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/13)

Happy Christmas, Fellow Brewers (including those banned). Hope your fridges are stocked with festive cheer for the silly season.


----------



## Mardoo (22/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yeah....I had to look twice. Has all these gawdy stuck on bits and stickers. I am still going to take a pic just to show everyone the ultimate bogan mobile



Please do, must see!


----------



## Not For Horses (22/12/13)

I wonder why John Woo hates physics so much...


----------



## Bribie G (23/12/13)

Bridges said:


> Funnier still is the fact pommie bogans are buying holden badge kits for their vauxhall monaros.


When the Monaro was discontinued in the late 70s there were a couple of plans to resurrect it using imported Open Monzas or locally assembled versions of the Vauxhall Royale - used to be a Royale knocking around Burpengary.


----------



## Bribie G (23/12/13)

Editor of the Sydney Morning Herald has sent me an email thanking me for my support during the year and my contributions to the readers comments sections. I wonder if my trolling sock puppets got emails as well? Will have to check up if I can remember their email addresses.


----------



## petesbrew (23/12/13)

I got that as well. Made me and all my spilt personalities (aka trolls) feel all warm and fuzzy inside!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/12/13)

BribieG =Petesbrew. How the **** do you do that.


Multiple personalities on the interconnectthing. Cant be possible.


----------



## Bizier (24/12/13)

Collateral-watching Maggie Beer Xmas rubbish on telly, it makes me want to puke from my eyes.
So... conceited...
So... pre-filmed...
So... bourgeois...

I miss Bum.


----------



## manticle (24/12/13)

power switch


----------



## Bizier (24/12/13)

Power snitch?

Is that like an account status?


----------



## manticle (24/12/13)

Power snitch is someone who dobs on you for leaving lights on. power switch is your friend who helps in times of bad TV. Also rock throwing can work.

Here's Steve Hughes' take on it all

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mgn-fXZRiM


----------



## Bizier (24/12/13)

I was hoping a power switch was like a harmony remote, but it made TV less bad. But it turns out, it is just a SPST switch. This device, though I posses it, puts me directly at odds with my loved ones*.

*may not actually be plural


----------



## Mardoo (24/12/13)

manticle said:


> Power snitch is someone who dobs on you for leaving lights on. power switch is your friend who helps in times of bad TV. Also rock throwing can work.
> 
> Here's Steve Hughes' take on it all
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mgn-fXZRiM



GOLD!!! I haven't intentionally owned a TV since I moved out of my parents' house 29 years ago. Intentionally because when people find out I don't own a TV they give me one. "No, no, that's cool. Thanks but I'm OK." And they look at me like I'm a bit retarded and drop one round the next day. And here I am looking at this person who's so desperate to fill their blank space with turds that they think I need more turds in my blank space too. Unreal. I just put them in the closet. I literally got three in one year this way. "Smile and wave, boys, smile and wave..." I appreciate the kindness, just not the heavy, unwieldy doorstops.


----------



## Not For Horses (27/12/13)

I hope the AFP don't read my messages. Telling someone you've got 250g of summer for them and could they get you a bit of 1272 might sound a bit like code.


----------



## Bizier (27/12/13)

They might think you are a yardie talking about a li'l summer summer for ya mon dere.


----------



## manticle (27/12/13)

I just finished watching salo.
Anyone for chocolate?


----------



## manticle (27/12/13)

Also salad fingers has a tenth episode. What an exciting christmas it has been.


----------



## Bizier (28/12/13)

I just finished watching Hobbit II: The Dragoning, the execution made me wish for execution, yet I still insist on seeing it.
I think I would have preferred Salo. I have never seen it.

I got a christmas cracker calling for a "charades" enactment of Singing in the Rain and all I could think of was A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## krausenhaus (29/12/13)

Bizier said:


> I just finished watching Hobbit II: The Dragoning, the execution made me wish for execution, yet I still insist on seeing it.
> I think I would have preferred Salo. I have never seen it.
> 
> I got a christmas cracker calling for a "charades" enactment of Singing in the Rain and all I could think of was A Clockwork Orange.



I saw Anchorman 2 on Boxing Day. Don't do it.

I'm also six hours into a wedding serving only Carlton Draught.

Don't do that either. I guarantee you I am going to vomit from the next glass or the Grease megamix, whatever comes sooner


----------



## Cocko (29/12/13)

I just read the most negative thing I have ever read...

Not gonna say what, but was hoping for a POSITIVE shot in the in the arm and BAM! - TAKE MY BLOOD!!! - **** me....

****, seriously.

Surely, you could have had positive shit to draw upon...

Anyway, so is my work life! Damn My bosses..

Glad, AHB is here for me!


----------



## krausenhaus (29/12/13)

It was actually a pretty close tie, Grease megamix came on and for (I think?) unrelated reasons I puked a little in my mouth.


----------



## Cocko (29/12/13)

Nothing.

AND I mean NOTHING! would stand up to the grease mega mix.

Carry on.


----------



## krausenhaus (29/12/13)

Cocko said:


> I just read the most negative thing I have ever read...
> 
> Not gonna say what, but was hoping for a POSITIVE shot in the in the arm and BAM! - TAKE MY BLOOD!!! - **** me....
> 
> ...



I am really sorry my Anchorman review upset you so much, buddy.


----------



## Bribie G (29/12/13)

When going swimming in Argentina, wouldn't you think that the name of the Parana River could, conceivably, ring a wee bell? Helooooooooooo?


----------



## Airgead (29/12/13)

Most piranhas are vegetarian. Your useless fact for the day.


----------



## QldKev (29/12/13)

Airgead said:


> Most piranhas are vegetarian. Your useless fact for the day.


Bloody hippy piranhas


----------



## Bizier (29/12/13)

Shave your armpits, get out of the tipi and get a job.


----------



## Mardoo (29/12/13)

QldKev said:


> Bloody hippy piranhas


It's the vegan ones you have to watch out for. Slingin' attitude.


----------



## Fat Bastard (29/12/13)

Bloody Bunnings. It's like a cross between a day-care centre for the mentally sub-normal and a warehouse full of everything except what you actually need.


----------



## manticle (29/12/13)

Airgead said:


> Most piranhas are vegetarian. Your useless fact for the day.


Admittedly not my area of expertise but I thought all true piranhas were omnivorous.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/12/13)

Fat Bastard said:


> Bloody Bunnings. It's like a cross between a day-care centre for the mentally sub-normal and a warehouse full of everything except what you actually need.


Good afternoon, how are you...yeah..pissed off cause you dont have anything I need....and your not that cheap.

Have noticed they changed their add's so they no longer say the lowest prices. Sneaky fucks


----------



## Bizier (29/12/13)

Hung
Over
I am


----------



## jyo (29/12/13)

You
Are
Me

Marron are also omnivorous.

Marron
I
Eat


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/12/13)

Marron = eastcoast blue claw

Both very yummie

..........miss my days in west NSW catching yabbies...

But catching fresh water crays in winter is the ultimate.


----------



## jyo (29/12/13)

Do you mean yabbies? Whilst the old yabbies are very bloody tasty, marron = yabbies + eleventy. Marron grow massive and are soooo delicious.

We also have gilgies and koonac over here. The gilgies are tiny little buggers, but pretty sweet and tasty, whilst the koonac are similar to yabbies in size and appearance.

**** I want some freshwater crays now!


----------



## Cocko (29/12/13)

I love yabbies but am yet to try marron....

jyoIAC, I may need to come on over there and we can snag an eski full?


Just boiled up yeah?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/12/13)

Nothing can beat fresh Murray River Cray's


----------



## Cocko (29/12/13)

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo (29/12/13)

Stop it!


----------



## Airgead (29/12/13)

Yeah... seriously guys.. the brew food forum is over here - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/46-brew-food/

And if freshwater crays are being offer around, how do I get my name on the list?

Cheers
Dave

Edit: There are yabbies in the creek near me but there are warnings about not eating stuff that comes out of there... or drinking the water. Sigh. City Living...


----------



## Camo6 (29/12/13)

Cocko said:


> I love yabbies but am yet to try marron....
> 
> jyoIAC, I may need to come on over there and we can snag an eski full?
> 
> ...


Jesus guys, tone it down a bit. By the tone of Cocko's post you guy's would eat bowls full together. :lol:

The freshies around my old man's place have gone the way of the dodo. Too many years of drought and over fishing. Haven't seen a platypus around for years either. Now they're tasty.


----------



## Cocko (29/12/13)

Platypus are omnivorous. 

Just sayin.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/12/13)

Airgead said:


> And if freshwater crays are being offer


Mate.

If you dont know how to catch them, you will never ever know what they tast like.

And IF you do, you wont tell.


----------



## Airgead (29/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mate.
> 
> If you dont know how to catch them, you will never ever know what they tast like.
> 
> And IF you do, you wont tell.


I know how to catch them... just all the places near me are too poluted to do so.


----------



## manticle (29/12/13)

jyo said:


> .....eleventy


Twelfty


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/12/13)

So how do you cath them


----------



## shaunous (29/12/13)

Cath who?


----------



## jyo (29/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> So how do you cath them


With a sthpear or a thnare.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/12/13)

Submithif bitchefs on sthwing


----------



## Bizier (30/12/13)

Mmm... monotreme


----------



## petesbrew (30/12/13)

Grease Megamix is pure torture, but at one wedding they played Jive Bunny & The Master Mixers.... it was hard to judge


----------



## Mardoo (30/12/13)

petesbrew said:


> Grease Megamix is pure torture, but at one wedding they played Jive Bunny & The Master Mixers.... it was hard to judge



Both are hell. My wife lives Jive Bunny. Constant pain, ears aflame, someone get me a knitting needle...


----------



## djar007 (30/12/13)

They say Michael Schumacher is critical after a skiing accident. They should see my wife after I have a night out with the lads.


----------



## Lecterfan (30/12/13)

djar007 said:


> They say Michael Schumacher is critical after a skiing accident. They should see my wife after I have a night out with the lads.


Do you intend this to come across as: when you come home from a night out with the lads you physically assault your wife until she is in a state comparable to someone who has been in a skiing accident?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/12/13)

that's the way I read it. :huh:


----------



## djar007 (30/12/13)

Read it however you like. Domestic violence is a low act and I would never condone it.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (30/12/13)

Hahaha. 

Why don't women's clothing stores have couches for boyfriends? As someone who is currently being dragged from store to store it would certainly make my experience much more enjoyable and make it much more likely that I would be happy about returning with her she would have more opportunity to spend more money. It makes economic sense to me.


----------



## simplefisherman (30/12/13)

djar007 said:


> They say Michael Schumacher is critical after a skiing accident. They should see my wife after I have a night out with the lads.



Perhaps it would read better as " hear " my wife etc...? Benefit of doubt & all that


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/12/13)

Maybe he is hearing impaired.


----------



## TasChris (30/12/13)

djar007 said:


> They say Michael Schumacher is critical after a skiing accident. They should see my wife after I have a night out with the lads.


Standing on a slippery slope!!


----------



## Camo6 (30/12/13)

I just hope when I go out for a night with the lads my wife isn't at home 'skiing' with the Schumachers.


----------



## shaunous (30/12/13)

Camo6 said:


> I just hope when I go out for a night with the lads my wife isn't at home 'skiing' with the Schumachers.


Baaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah....

WINNER!


----------



## thedragon (30/12/13)

Has anyone had a message from a former member mysteriously disappear from their AHB mailbox disappear overnight? Or is it just me?


----------



## Florian (30/12/13)

Oh ****, you're right!


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/13)

> Has anyone had a message from a former member mysteriously disappear from their AHB mailbox disappear overnight? Or is it just me?


If a banned member starts another account when found they will be banned, subsequently if they have sent PM's these will also be deleted.

Edit; Admin does not need to check who they sent them to, any PM's attached to the 2nd account get deleted.


----------



## thedragon (30/12/13)

It's strange that the message only disappeared last night, when the account from which the message was sent was disabled a few days earlier. 

It's almost like SOMEONE ELSE deleted the message.


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/12/13)

thedragon said:


> It's strange that the message only disappeared last night, when the account from which the message was sent was disabled a few days earlier.
> 
> It's almost like SOMEONE ELSE deleted the message.


it's almost like the "software" took a while to catch up. It happens.


----------



## Camo6 (30/12/13)

That's a fair call. I sent a PM to a banned member that states it's been read well after said banning. Am I reading too much Orwell?


----------



## Florian (30/12/13)

bradsbrew said:


> If a banned member starts another account when found they will be banned, subsequently if they have sent PM's these will also be deleted.Edit.


Brad, if that's true then how come I still have PMs from a member that has been banned? Following your logic they shouldn't be there anymore or am I missing something?


----------



## thedragon (30/12/13)

Florian said:


> Brad, if that's true then how come I still have PMs from a member that has been banned? Following your logic they shouldn't be there anymore or am I missing something?


I also have PMs that were sent to me by banned members back in the day in my mailbox. It's just one that was a little provocative that has been removed.


----------



## thedragon (30/12/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> it's almost like the "software" took a while to catch up. It happens.


The software isn't very good then. It still hasn't caught up with PMs that we're send 9 months ago.


----------



## Bizier (30/12/13)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Hahaha. Why don't women's clothing stores have couches for boyfriends? As someone who is currently being dragged from store to store it would certainly make my experience much more enjoyable and make it much more likely that I would be happy about returning with her she would have more opportunity to spend more money. It makes economic sense to me.


They like to see you mill around uncomfortably, giving other males the knowing nod and smile that you are in agony.
They should put a tabletop arcade machine there with beer. I guarantee blokes couldn't care less how much the other half spends on shiny trinkets, gewgaws and stuff that I can't tell if it is an item of clothing or a handbag.


----------



## dent (30/12/13)

> arcade machine there with beer


Yeah but it'd be Ms. Pac Man and Carlton Draught.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/13)

Florian said:


> Brad, if that's true then how come I still have PMs from a member that has been banned? Following your logic they shouldn't be there anymore or am I missing something?


It's a manual option Florian. In this case and any future ones if a banned member starts a new account and sends out PM's those will be deleted, as an option from a dropdown box. (they are no longer a member and lose the right to send PM's) Any PM's from a member that has been banned should still be there.


----------



## thedragon (30/12/13)

Thanks for clarifying Brad.


----------



## Florian (30/12/13)

This was a private conversation though between 7 or so members and one banned member who started a new account. Can't say I'm happy that all individual messages from the current members have also been deleted togehter with this conversation.
I treasure each an every PM get, I have said that before in different context. 

Actually, I'm quite angry about it, if I'm allowed to say so.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/12/13)

"Tell your story walking, pal"


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/13)

Florian said:


> This was a private conversation though between 7 or so members and one banned member who started a new account. Can't say I'm happy that all individual messages from the current members have also been deleted togehter with this conversation.
> I treasure each an every PM get, I have said that before in different context.
> 
> Actually, I'm quite angry about it, if I'm allowed to say so.


Sorry it worked out that way Florian. Was the conversation started by someone other than the banned member??. But you have to understand how a second account from a banned member that does not post but sends Pm's would be treated.

Can any other discussion of this be by PM please. I think I have been transparent enough regarding the situation.

Thanks


----------



## jyo (31/12/13)

C'mon guys, we were talking about monotremes!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (31/12/13)

Bizier said:


> They like to see you mill around uncomfortably, giving other males the knowing nod and smile that you are in agony.
> They should put a tabletop arcade machine there with beer. I guarantee blokes couldn't care less how much the other half spends on shiny trinkets, gewgaws and stuff that I can't tell if it is an item of clothing or a handbag.



Hahahah. That look says more than words ever could. And I think the real trouble comes from trying to distinguish between what's a shirt/top and what's a dress. Some tips and dresses have looked exactly the same length to me, not that I'm complaining though.


----------



## Bizier (31/12/13)

jyo said:


> C'mon guys, we were talking about monotremes!


Eggs and milk.
They are the omlette creatures.


----------



## Camo6 (31/12/13)

jyo said:


> C'mon guys, we were talking about monotremes!


Mods! I suspect someones hacked jyo's account. He's been uncharacteristically funny recently.


----------



## jyo (31/12/13)

Bizier said:


> Eggs and milk.
> They are the omlette creatures.


Just vigorously shake then fry!


----------



## Bizier (1/1/14)

I want a monotreme creation like a turducken.

Platychidna:
Echidna stuffed with platypus. In the platypus' cavity is the eggs and suckling young of both species.
The spines of the echidna are perfect for sticking slices of lemon to the outside for moisture retention while baking.

You have to de-spur the male platypus if you are unlucky enough not to get a females.


----------



## Mardoo (1/1/14)

You are immensely sick dude :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bizier (1/1/14)

I will invent my own fanciful national holiday where it is tradition to eat this with the family.

My grandchildren will recount their lives in their memoirs:
"We would all look forward to St Bizier's Day platychidna..."


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/1/14)

I know people who have eaten Echidna. They said is suprisingly good....but has the side effect of being an awsome laxative. They called a 10 step run. Eat it...take 10 steps and it runs straight down your leg.


----------



## manticle (1/1/14)

Sounds like me and pho.


----------



## Camo6 (1/1/14)

manticle said:


> Sounds like me and pho.


You use echidna for your pho? I've had you pegged all wrong you sicko!

I'm assured by an old friend from the country that young wombat is a very tasty dish.


----------



## manticle (1/1/14)

Showed a work colleague spoilsbury toast boy recently and sicko might be an accurate description judging from her reaction.
All indigenous meats I have tried have been delicious.
Not tried echidna or wombat though.


----------



## Camo6 (1/1/14)

manticle said:


> Showed a work colleague spoilsbury toast boy recently and sicko might be an accurate description judging from her reaction.


Just watched some. I concur.


----------



## manticle (1/1/14)

She did say she liked weird animation.
I think I traumatised her.


----------



## Bizier (1/1/14)

No, you sorted the wheat from the chaff Manticle, what she says and what she knows about herself need aligning.

Rare echidna pho sounds like a sweet idea. But it has to be basil, all the restaurants in Perth use mint because the basil is expensive and hard to get.


----------



## goomboogo (1/1/14)

manticle said:


> She did say she liked weird animation.
> I think I traumatised her.


You may as well complete the trauma and introduce her to Salad Fingers.


----------



## manticle (1/1/14)

Actually she preferred salad fingers as the little green man has something sympathetic about him, even when eating the bloodied hairs he keeps in his safety cupboard. She was a bit freaked out by Valentine's Day though so I showed her a video about cats doing silly things to even it all up..


----------



## Bizier (1/1/14)

Page 555
The number of the beast's mother-in-law


----------



## Danwood (1/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> Just watched some. I concur.


Them's some strange biscuits, yes ?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/1/14)

Bizier said:


> No, you sorted the wheat from the chaff Manticle, what she says and what she knows about herself need aligning.
> 
> Rare echidna pho sounds like a sweet idea. But it has to be basil, all the restaurants in Perth use mint because the basil is expensive and hard to get.


I love the mint! What I don't like is the coriander heavy dishes some places serve. I don't know what's authentic, but I know I don't like that. Lido restaurant in Northbridge still has the best Pho Ga I've tried.


----------



## Camo6 (1/1/14)

Danwood said:


> Them's some strange biscuits, yes ?


Worst bit is I visited my grandmother in law today who has been stricken with dementia and now I'm too scared to sleep. The internet is Satan's greatest creation.
Sickos.


----------



## Bizier (1/1/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I love the mint! What I don't like is the coriander heavy dishes some places serve. I don't know what's authentic, but I know I don't like that. Lido restaurant in Northbridge still has the best Pho Ga I've tried.


It is decent...
I go to the one up on Brisbane st nr William st.

I miss Marrickville a bit


----------



## Not For Horses (2/1/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I love the mint! What I don't like is the coriander heavy dishes some places serve. I don't know what's authentic, but I know I don't like that. Lido restaurant in Northbridge still has the best Pho Ga I've tried.


Spent a week strolling the streets of Hanoi and spent a couple of afternoons in a kitchen there with a local chef.
If you don't like coriander, it might not be the best place to visit.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (2/1/14)

Damn. And I love (westernized?) Vietnamese food so much. 

My girlfriend and I refer to coriander as pooiander. We're very mature, obviously.


----------



## Dave70 (2/1/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Spent a week strolling the streets of Hanoi and spent a couple of afternoons in a kitchen there with a local chef.
> If you *don't like coriander*, it might not be the best place to visit.


Well, **** those people.
Coriander and chilli would make _tofu_ taste good. Allright, half decent. I'd rate it up there with basil pretty much,

Even I can knock out a family pleasing version of _pho _with some basic ingredients like fish stock, chilli, coriander, noodles and bits of leftover meat.

And when it runs to seed, which is allways, you can make a _Hoegaarden _clone.

It just keeps on giving I tell you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/1/14)

I love using vietnamese mint.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (2/1/14)

Dave70 said:


> Coriander and chilli would make _tofu_ taste good. Allright, half decent. I'd rate it up there with basil pretty much,


Chili and garlic is a far superior combination.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/1/14)

Dog shit would make tofu taste good.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/1/14)

Tofu.....whats the point. All that effort for...well...nothing.


----------



## shaunous (3/1/14)

Never eaten it, and never would. Unless dared like the time I drank my own piss. 

I neither understand the reasons behind tofu, but, we are all different. 
I kill my meat in my backyard(farm) and eat it, with my home grown veges served with my homemade beer/cider and proud of it, it's a long way from buying an overpriced meat substitute from a supermarket chain that's packaged in plastic.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/1/14)

It's a conduit for the sauce / flavour of the dish, like pasta.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/1/14)

Tofu is no pasta.


----------



## Bizier (3/1/14)

And laksa is not spaghetti bolognaise.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/1/14)

I would never contaminate Laksa with tofu.


----------



## Dave70 (3/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dog shit would make tofu taste good.


Quite.

Personally, I have no aversion to veggie based dishes. My sister is a (morality based) vegan and a dab hand in the kitchen. One thing she avoids, and this is critical, is preparing _faux _meat or dairy dishes and gleefully offering them up with the assurence ' Oh, you won't even tell the difference'. Horseshit.
May as well pair it with a 'light' IIPA.


----------



## Bridges (3/1/14)

Never understood the vegetablists want to make things like meat. Not dogs, not bacon, tofurkey etc. If vegetables are so great make your tofu into carrots and broccoli.
My favourite pizza though is a vegetarian with hot salami and bacon.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/1/14)

Favorite pizza at the moment for me is potato, sweet potato and maple syrup. Oh my lord!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/1/14)

Although, on second thoughts, like everything, would probably be better with bacon. I know what I'm ordering when I get home.


----------



## Mardoo (3/1/14)

Maple syrup, bacon and sausage - the holy trinity.


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I love using vietnamese mint.


I have a huge pot of Vietnamese mint, tastes identical to coriander.

Coriander is love it or hate it, or somewhere in between. I love it but I can understand why many people compare it to burnt rubber.


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/14)

Just a reminder to keep the off topic thread on topic, otherwise your posts will be moved to another off topic thread that's more on topic.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/1/14)

Bribie G said:


> I have a huge pot of Vietnamese mint, tastes identical to Coriander


I find it has a more peppery bite, but very similar. 

Best grown in pots. Loves water like all mints.


----------



## warra48 (3/1/14)

And just to keep it totally off topic, how do you punters adjust your water for growing your mints?

Do you use EZ Water Calculator, or something else?


----------



## Not For Horses (3/1/14)

shaunous said:


> like the time I drank my own piss.


Wow. Everyone else just let that slide?!


----------



## warra48 (3/1/14)

I'm not that thirsty....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/1/14)

warra48 said:


> And just to keep it totally off topic, how do you punters adjust your water for growing your mints?
> 
> Do you use EZ Water Calculator, or something relse?


Nah....just water regularly...fertilize with urine if Shaunus dont get to it first.


----------



## warra48 (3/1/14)

Agree with the urine watering.

Does wonders for my citrus trees.

It's keeping my golfing mate's lady in limes to spice up her gin and tonics


----------



## jyo (3/1/14)

Echidnas have a significant tolerance to high levels of carbon dioxide (living in underground confined spaces and all). So I was thinking it would be great to keep one in my fermenting fridge to stop any ants of vinegar flies that may try to enter.


----------



## Camo6 (3/1/14)

I'd recommend a lid and airlock if you go down this route. Or cover the echidna in gladwrap too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/1/14)

Think of the kittens


----------



## Fat Bastard (3/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> I'd recommend a lid and airlock if you go down this route. Or cover the echidna in gladwrap too.


Have you seen how long an echidna's tongue is? It'd get through an airlock easy!
I'm gonna see if I can train one to walk up and down a table and stick cubes of cheese, pickled onions and bits of cabanossi to its spikes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/1/14)

Sic'em Rex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ac9XE2Koxg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## warra48 (3/1/14)

One of the best ads ever.


----------



## Camo6 (3/1/14)

Be lying if I said as a young man I never focused my energies on that lovely lass. h34r:

@Fatbastard- forget their tongues, have you seen their reproductive organ? It looks like an alien glove! (Saw it on a Don Burke wildlife special BTW, I'm not some kind of bestial sicko).


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/14)

I am, send me that link.


----------



## Camo6 (3/1/14)

Bribie G said:


> I am, send me that link.


It's been over ten years since I saw it but here's a link to the program. Otherwise google echidna's organ or PM Cocko for explicit videos.


----------



## jyo (3/1/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Wow. Everyone else just let that slide?!


Hey, it's sterile. Who am I to judge?


----------



## shaunous (3/1/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Wow. Everyone else just let that slide?!


I said it was a dare!


----------



## manticle (3/1/14)

What did you win?


----------



## Cocko (4/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> or PM Cocko for explicit videos.


you sick, sick man,.... reported.




manticle said:


> What did you win?



A heap of lucky dips? Maybe 2?


----------



## Cocko (4/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> Be lying if I said as a young man I never focused my energies on that lovely lass. h34r:



Edit.

scrap that.


----------



## Bizier (4/1/14)

When I was a kid I thought coriander tasted like citrus stink beetles. I've never ate them, but you get the gist plenty as a curious kid who really wants that orange or whatever.

Now I love the stuff. ESPECIALLY in pho, and it is a reason I love Vietnamese food in general, it is packed full of chilli and coriander, mostly with a low pH.

I reckon vietnamese mint tastes pretty different, stronger.


----------



## dent (4/1/14)

> citrus stink beetles.


you mean cockroaches.


----------



## goomboogo (4/1/14)

Bribie G said:


> I have a huge pot of Vietnamese mint, tastes identical to coriander.
> 
> Coriander is love it or hate it, or somewhere in between. I love it but I can understand why many people compare it to burnt rubber.


Can you post a picture of your Vietnamese mint? I have what I believe to be Vietnamese mint (but I may be wrong) and it doesn't taste anything like coriander.


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/1/14)

warra48 said:


> And just to keep it totally off topic, how do you punters adjust your water for growing your mints?
> 
> Do you use EZ Water Calculator, or something else?



I'm experimenting with a Munich water profile for my herbs. I've heard it makes them taste better


----------



## Mardoo (4/1/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'm experimenting with a Munich water profile for my herbs. I've heard it makes them taste better



I use Hanoi for my Vietnamese herbs.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/14)

goomboogo said:


> Can you post a picture of your Vietnamese mint? I have what I believe to be Vietnamese mint (but I may be wrong) and it doesn't taste anything like coriander.


----------



## Camo6 (4/1/14)

Cocko said:


> Edit.
> 
> scrap that.


What's this? Caution by Cocko? Cluk cluk bakuuurk!


----------



## warra48 (4/1/14)

I think we just sold our house.

Just hope the building inspector doesn't find it's about to collapse, nor the pest inspector find it an out of control breeding ground for vermin and cockroaches. Can't be white ants, the bottom level is all double brick.

If all's well, then we're off the Newcastle soon.


----------



## Not For Horses (4/1/14)

Dancing on ice, yeah, that's a real thing now for whatever reason.

Now imagine if by ice they really meant meth...


----------



## Cocko (4/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> What's this? Caution by Cocko? Cluk cluk bakuuurk!


Being able to actually type a chicken noise - reported.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/14)

Knowing that you know how to report someone for repor......

Nah ...**** it


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/14)

Unless it tastes like something that tastes like coriander...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (4/1/14)

Pooiander.


----------



## Bizier (5/1/14)

That is VERY immature young man


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/14)

Scrabble

Word for young man who eats to much chillie pho


----------



## jyo (5/1/14)

Cocko said:


> Being able to actually type a chicken noise - reported.


Saying 'chicken noise' instead of saying onomatopoeia. Reported.


----------



## Bribie G (5/1/14)

Bugger, I'm almost out of Monosodium Glutamate , I'll have to order in another kilo.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/1/14)

FIFO birthday. 




BBQ and cake for lunch.


----------



## Bribie G (5/1/14)

warra48 said:


> I think we just sold our house.
> 
> Just hope the building inspector doesn't find it's about to collapse, nor the pest inspector find it an out of control breeding ground for vermin and cockroaches. Can't be white ants, the bottom level is all double brick.
> 
> If all's well, then we're off the Newcastle soon.


Well done, there will be tooing and froing for a while, you know where to drop in for a pint :beerbang:

Erm you'll be passing near MHB often won't you h34r: h34r: h34r:

WRT the Vietnamese mint, mine's looking a bit shabby, about to either re-pot or layer some babies off into a few pots from the existing branches and start again.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/1/14)

Checking out Feral Brewery on urbanspoon. Latest review says "great food, hard to find a drinkable beer though. Make sure you get the tasters". 

This person and I could never be friends. Ever.


----------



## manticle (6/1/14)

Didn't you like the food?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/1/14)

Well played, sir.


----------



## Bizier (7/1/14)

Man, I wish the rest of the train had developed the same tolerance to chilli that my mouth has.

Chilli remorse.


----------



## jyo (9/1/14)

Planning a family holiday to Kalbarri (pretty crap fishing, why are we going again?). The last time I was there, which was years ago, I saw an echidna! So excited. I'm thinking about taking one of those portable cat carriers and a pair of welding gloves.


----------



## Not For Horses (9/1/14)

Just catch him with a big block of styrofoam.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (9/1/14)

My brain had repressed the existence of kid rock and all of the rubbish that comes with. Sadly though, today I was reminded.


----------



## Bizier (9/1/14)

I reckon they'd give welding gloves a go for their money, esp if wiggling while you carry. I like the idea of whacking it with a cool room panel. Maybe fill a whiffle bat with expansion foam.


----------



## Camo6 (9/1/14)

You'd want a small spade cos the buggers dig deep quick smart. If you roll them on their back against the inside of your (padded) elbow they'll sit there like a baby. Just don't bounce them on your lap like one.


----------



## jlm (9/1/14)

Saw a lady pick up an echidna bare handed to get it off the road recently.


----------



## lukiferj (9/1/14)

Saw a guy smoking through a hole in his neck today. Might be time to give them up.


----------



## Not For Horses (9/1/14)

Maybe he's only a casual smoker but he just tried to catch an echidna one time.


----------



## lukiferj (9/1/14)

Didn't think of that. Fair point.


----------



## jyo (9/1/14)

jlm said:


> Saw a lady pick up an echidna bare handed to get it off the road recently.


Yeah, but I bet she didn't have soft, supple girl hands like me.


----------



## Bizier (10/1/14)

Insert innuendo-laden moisturiser joke.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/1/14)

Hop Hog saves the day again.


----------



## pk.sax (12/1/14)

Wtf. Can't delete posts any longer!?!


----------



## pk.sax (12/1/14)

Anyone know if a decent rechargeable AA/AAA cell charger that is NOT a plug into the wall type?

My old one (varta) died and the only ones out there I find are those fat fukin waste if space ones.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/1/14)

Don't they all plug in the wall?


----------



## lukiferj (12/1/14)

Received a sex toy in the mail today. Wrong name, right address. No return address.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/1/14)

lukiferj said:


> Received a sex toy in the mail today. Wrong name, right address. No return address.


Looks like someone in your house is smart enough to put a different name on the order, eh.


----------



## slcmorro (12/1/14)

How do you charge the batteries if you can't plug it into a power point?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/1/14)

lukiferj said:


> Received a sex toy in the mail today. Wrong name, right address. No return address.


Sounds like you need to change your name


----------



## Camo6 (12/1/14)

I've got one of those benchtop ones floating around somewhere. Is it just me or is someone engineering power plugs nowadays that are too damn big to plug next to one another?


----------



## Camo6 (12/1/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Looks like someone in your house is smart enough to put a different name on the order, eh.



Hahahaha! " Uhh...no dear...not a clue. Be a shame to let it go to waste though..."


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/1/14)

Just gave me an idea for the next winner of the AHB lottery


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> I've got one of those benchtop ones floating around somewhere. Is it just me or is someone engineering power plugs nowadays that are too damn big to plug next to one another?



No, it's been like that for quite a while. The Atari 5600 had a giant dc transformer at the socket.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/1/14)

lukiferj said:


> Received a sex toy in the mail today. Wrong name, right address. No return address.





practicalfool said:


> Anyone know if a decent rechargeable AA/AAA cell charger that is NOT a plug into the wall type?
> 
> My old one (varta) died and the only ones out there I find are those fat fukin waste if space ones.


I could be wrong, but I think Luke may have received your parcel PF.


----------



## lukiferj (12/1/14)

bradsbrew said:


> I could be wrong, but I think Luke may have received your parcel PF.


 Ha ha. Gold!


----------



## pk.sax (13/1/14)

LOL


----------



## pk.sax (13/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> I've got one of those benchtop ones floating around somewhere. Is it just me or is someone engineering power plugs nowadays that are too damn big to plug next to one another?


Yea. It quite dumb isn't it. I prefer the one you can sit somewhere and run the cable to the socket, those fit with other stuff. Stupid rental houses have 2 points per room! Wtf.


----------



## jyo (13/1/14)

lukiferj said:


> Received a sex toy in the mail today. Wrong name, right address. No return address.


As they say, when life gives you lemons, make lemonade.


----------



## Camo6 (13/1/14)

If life gave me lemons and a sex toy, I'd be making videos not lemonade.


----------



## shaunous (13/1/14)

That all depends on the sex toy, I don't know how many of you have visited a sex shop, but them big rubber fists behind the counter probably wouldn't be much of a fun sex toy. Unless your single and it's some broad you care little about, but if I was able to regularly jam a big rubber fist up my wife, I'd probably divorce and not look at her the same again


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/1/14)

I would be of little help to any woman that could accomodate one of those rubber fists on a regular basais


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> If life gave me lemons and a sex toy, I'd be making videos not lemonade.


One of Hestons Feast shows used a sex toy to imake a giant wobbling jelly....



I could have easly typo'd to make Fist...


----------



## Mardoo (13/1/14)

Dude at work is totally racist. We gave him a vibrating black latex fist for Christmas.


----------



## Airgead (13/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I would be of little help to any woman that could accomodate one of those rubber fists on a regular basais


Do you have small hands?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/1/14)

Considering the size of some of them......yes


----------



## shaunous (13/1/14)

I went to TAFE at Tamworth, walked into the sex shop there one day with a coupla lads, seen a coupla of them fists and laughed, the owner behind the counter said 'wanna know what isn't funny, I have sold nearly 10 of them, half of which was to ladies who visit the shop frequently and the other half as piss take presents', from then on every time we walked the streets or TAFE in Tamworth we used guess which ladies would spend their nights with one of them bad boys.

Terrifying!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/1/14)

haha, could be for their husbands.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/1/14)

I did my TAFE at Ultimo, Sydney. We used to get long lunches 2-3hrs on some days so we used go to the cross as something to do. I remember we walked into a "Book Shop" that had peep show booths down the back. You would put your money in a draw and slide it thru and the blinds would open.

Well the first time ( and only ) time we did this, the blinds opened and there was this old hooker standing with one leg on a stool and a huge black dildo. Still got no idea how she managed to fit that thing in.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/1/14)

multiple childbirths?


----------



## shaunous (13/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I did my TAFE at Ultimo, Sydney. We used to get long lunches 2-3hrs on some days so we used go to the cross as something to do. I remember we walked into a "Book Shop" that had peep show booths down the back. You would put your money in a draw and slide it thru and the blinds would open.
> Well the first time ( and only ) time we did this, the blinds opened and there was this old hooker standing with one leg on a stool and a huge black dildo. Still got no idea how she managed to fit that thing in.


Done the same thing at the '$1 peep show' in brissie, but we done it with a tip off, and the tip was good, window cover slid away and there was the girl above us in school from little old Grafton.

Side note, does the dollar peep show still exist???

I remember the guy who cleans to booths at the end of the night won worst job in Australia as voted by JJJ listeners.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/1/14)

I don't think it's still there. The bloke who cleaned them was shuffling around in sandals with a mop on each occasion I ended up there, pretty sure he was full time, or got paid in peeps.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/1/14)

shaunous said:


> Done the same thing at the '$1 peep show' in brissie, but we done it with a tip off, and the tip was good, window cover slid away and there was the girl above us in school from little old Grafton.


Gold

Did she recognise you


----------



## shaunous (13/1/14)

Nah, don't think so, she was fairly ripped off her head though, and concentrating fairly hard on other things. 

Good old Grafton has produced a few naughty girls, never forget the time I went to a strip club for a bucks party at the Gold Coast, and spent a lap dance talking about Grafton and my mum being the High school principals secretary to a girl in my brothers year. Was ultra weird.


----------



## Cocko (14/1/14)

Is it just me or are tennis players now hotter then jazz dancers?...


Better tap the mrs on the shoulder.

Night.


----------



## manticle (14/1/14)

To enjoy a jazz dancer you unfortunately have to listen to jazz. To enjoy a tennis player, you just have to listen to them grunt and occasionally moan.

Case closed.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/1/14)

They weren't hotter at some point?


----------



## Airgead (14/1/14)

Yep. They weren't.


----------



## shaunous (14/1/14)

Nuttin wrong with Jazz...


----------



## bullsneck (14/1/14)

I read something recently that Jazz got it's name early on from jism or jizz. Could be bullshit, though.

There's this (http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=jazz) to back me up, but it is from the internets. 

Gives new meaning to 'All that Jazz' :O


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/1/14)

Hahaha. I'm not sure how solid of a source that is, I am going to start saying all the jazz more often now though.


----------



## Not For Horses (14/1/14)

booker_h said:


> I read something recently that Jazz got it's name early on from jism or jizz. Could be bullshit, though.
> 
> There's this (http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=jazz) to back me up, but it is from the internets.
> 
> Gives new meaning to 'All that Jazz'


This would me much more credible if you were Booker T


----------



## Bizier (15/1/14)

manticle said:


> unfortunately have to listen to jazz


Sun Ra proves you wrong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmWp7ohy_tE


----------



## Sully (15/1/14)

ARRRRGH - it's pronounced "NOTHING" "ANYTHING" AND "SOMETHING" with a f***ing G - not "NOTHINK" etc etc... and like you don't have to like.... keep saying like.... Like its not like somethink you need to say 

Bloody work experience kids.... 

/rant


----------



## Airgead (15/1/14)

Like totally.


----------



## Sully (15/1/14)

Airgead said:


> Like totes.



Corrected


----------



## shaunous (15/1/14)

Sully said:


> Corrected


Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/1/14)

Me harties


----------



## shaunous (15/1/14)

I was doing bad things to a young girl once, and I had to stop and run far far away, or I was going to murd3r her. Everything was 'totes' and 'random as', i still have nightmares when I hear them words not used properly.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (15/1/14)

The Cope Street Parade. Jazz that is random and hectic and like totally sumfink.

Edit-spelling


----------



## shaunous (15/1/14)

eungaibitter1 said:


> The Cope Street Parade. Jazz that is random and hectic and like totally sumfink.
> Edit-spelling


Sumfink, YAYyeh!


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/1/14)

shaunous said:


> I was doing bad things to a young girl once, and I had to stop and run far far away, or I was going to murd3r her. Everything was 'totes' and 'random as', i still have nightmares when I hear them words not used properly.


Me too!


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/1/14)

Sully said:


> ARRRRGH - it's pronounced "NOTHING" "ANYTHING" AND "SOMETHING" with a f***ing G - not "NOTHINK" etc etc... and like you don't have to like.... keep saying like.... Like its not like somethink you need to say Bloody work experience kids.... /rant


My pet hate, even worse when you hear the weather girl say it, on national TV.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (15/1/14)

shaunous said:


> Sumfink, YAYyeh!


Grubbens pick loand rent on nick of time tha strav my lored


----------



## manticle (15/1/14)

shaunous said:


> I was doing bad things to a young girl once, and I had to stop and run far far away, or I was going to murd3r her. Everything was 'totes' and 'random as', i still have nightmares when I hear them words not used properly.


I'm wondering which bit of the whole process was perceived as random.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/1/14)

Was rad yeah, tote random as , yeah

Shuan wont sleep tonight....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/1/14)

Random distribution of bodily fluid around target area?


----------



## shaunous (15/1/14)

manticle said:


> I'm wondering which bit of the whole process was perceived as random.


 I was banned last time I mentioned naughty things, so I won't go into details Man Tickles.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Was rad yeah, tote random as , yeah
> Shuan wont sleep tonight....


Fuk you Stu


----------



## shaunous (15/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Random distribution of bodily fluid around target area?


Tissues anyone???


----------



## manticle (15/1/14)

An oldie but I watched it again today and was reminded how hilarious dumb people are. Fits with the no topic topic.


----------



## Mardoo (15/1/14)

manticle said:


> An oldie but I watched it again today and was reminded how hilarious dumb people are. Fits with the no topic topic.


Mate that was effin' brilliant! You couldn't write that.


----------



## Airgead (16/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Was rad yeah, like tote random as , yeah.
> 
> Shuan totes wont like sleep tonight....random!


Improved.

Edit - my kids do this. I frickin hate it. Them: Dad.. its like totally random!. Me: ARRRRGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/1/14)

If you want them to stop, use the phrases yourself. They'll stop being cool then


----------



## Airgead (16/1/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> If you want them to stop, use the phrases yourself. They'll stop being cool then


I do. In a california valley gal accent. They like totally hate it. I mean... like...totally.


----------



## Cocko (16/1/14)

Its that ******* hot in Melbourne my tubs of pale grain have become carrafa III....

****.

I could mash in to tap water....


----------



## Bizier (16/1/14)

http://www.beerandbrewer.com/_blog/News/post/suntory-set-to-purchase-beam-for-15-billion/

We need a Japanese version of Kevin Sorbo (perhaps in samurai getup):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JymfHFTLUg


----------



## Camo6 (16/1/14)

Cocko said:


> Its that ******* hot in Melbourne my tubs of pale grain have become carrafa III....
> 
> ****.
> 
> I could mash in to tap water....


Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft. Toughen up princess. I reset valve clearances today on a "cold" engine but had to use hot specs. This is while having to hold the feeler gauges with welding gloves with an air blower taped to the crack of my ass.


----------



## Cocko (16/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> This is while having to hold the feeler gauges with welding gloves with an air blower taped to the crack of my ass.



Surely this is standard procedure and has nothing to do with the ambient temp, yeah? Hom.


Just so you know, for no reason, I am teabaging my kettle to ensure it is actually boiling... [Actual coffee making kettle, not boil pot]

Anyway, I have to put my third ski jacket on, just to up my man hood. C....


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olEN8E-eVMQ&list=PLEprmVWvbXttbfgu7VWcVrTm1dMJ0dg1o


----------



## shaunous (17/1/14)

manticle said:


> An oldie but I watched it again today and was reminded how hilarious dumb people are. Fits with the no topic topic.



Fuk me, I haven't seen that one before. Poor simpleton.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/1/14)

Are you sure it isnt the young girl you mentioned earlier shaun?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/1/14)

I was at the shops today with my kids. My youngest son wanted to go to the toilet. In a cubicle he goes. I put my hand on top of the cubicle and was talking to him making sure he shook or wiped his arose properly when I hear an old bloke asking what the hell I was doing. My son was in the the cubicle next to him. LMAO. When the bloke came out we had a good old laugh.


----------



## shaunous (17/1/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Are you sure it isnt the young girl you mentioned earlier shaun?


Lol, nah. Poor girl I knew had half a brain.


----------



## shaunous (17/1/14)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I was at the shops today with my kids. My youngest son wanted to go to the toilet. In a cubicle he goes. I put my hand on top of the cubicle and was talking to him making sure he shook or wiped his arose properly when I hear an old bloke asking what the hell I was doing. My son was in the the cubicle next to him. LMAO. When the bloke came out we had a good old laugh.


Ya shoulda played on with him and just told him you were a carer for the elderly and paid to monitor shopping centre toilets.


----------



## jyo (20/1/14)

At a servo today there was a massive sign which read "Frozen Ice".


----------



## pk.sax (20/1/14)

... Crime rate at servos in WA takes a nosedive since drug addicts realize it's all water...


----------



## Dave70 (20/1/14)

And so my working year for 2014 has thus commenced hot on the heels of ten sunny days of beach going, fishing and quality family time up Yamba way. 
Greeted this morning with a pile of quotes, invoices, unprocessed orders, impaitent customers and un answered e mails. 

Whilst I _am_ grateful for the work that keeps our tiny ship afloat, I still feel a bit like locking myself in the toilet and having a little cry..


----------



## manticle (20/1/14)

When the first invoice gets paid, do something nice for yourself like a get a pedicure or african mud mask.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/1/14)

And insist on the cucumber slices over the eyes


----------



## mckenry (20/1/14)

couldnt really find the best thread to post this, but spotted at the supermarket


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/1/14)

fail

feɪl/

_verb_




*1*.


be unsuccessful in achieving one's goal.
"he *failed in* his attempt to secure election"













*2*.


neglect to do something.
"the firm failed to give adequate risk warnings"



















_noun_




*1*.

a mark which is not high enough to pass an examination or test.
"a fail grade"





*2*.

informal
a mistake, failure, or instance of poor performance.
"their customer service is a massive fail"


----------



## Dave70 (20/1/14)

swin·dle (sw



n



dl)
_v._ *swin·dled*, *swin·dling*, *swin·dles*
_v.__tr._
*1. * To cheat or defraud of money or property.
*2. * To obtain by fraudulent means: swindled money from the company.

_v.__intr._
To practice fraud as a means of obtaining money or property.

_n._
The act or an instance of swindling.


Oh, hang on, its a Coles supermarket.
I'm sure they would never stoop to that level.


----------



## goomboogo (20/1/14)

Bargain. I might ask if they'll do 4 for $12.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/1/14)

Why does the word swindle always remind me of the Sex Pistols. " it's a swindle"


----------



## Camo6 (22/1/14)

Came home tonight to find the wife had tried to clean the new toilet in the new bathroom and lost the brush head in the S bend. WTF!! Can't reach it, can't fish it out with a coat hanger. Don't want to push it any further and risk blocking the rest of the house. Spoken to a plumber and it sounds like the whole toilet needs to come out. Right before our holiday. My God, don't ask me how???!!!


----------



## pk.sax (22/1/14)

She's an aggressive cleaner of the pipe work it would seem!


----------



## Camo6 (22/1/14)

I will be too, next chance I get.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/1/14)

Enough to give you the shits


----------



## Dave70 (22/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> Came home tonight to find the wife had tried to clean the new toilet in the new bathroom and lost the brush head in the S bend. WTF!! Can't reach it, can't fish it out with a coat hanger. Don't want to push it any further and risk blocking the rest of the house. Spoken to a plumber and it sounds like the whole toilet needs to come out. Right before our holiday. My God, don't ask me how???!!!


If thats the case, save yourself a few bucks labour by dissconecting everything, removing the cistern, then aiming a firm, well placed upward boot (Blundstone, obviously..) front and centre of the pan.
Most of the time they lift straight off the grout base.

Except for the times when the pan shatters and break's into pieces, so I dunno, you may want to wear some goggles or something.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/1/14)

It wasn't a chimney sweeps brush she was using by any chance ?


----------



## shaunous (22/1/14)

Dave70 said:


> If thats the case, save yourself a few bucks labour by dissconecting everything, removing the cistern, then aiming a firm, well placed upward boot (Blundstone, obviously..) front and centre of the pan.
> Most of the time they lift straight off the grout base.
> 
> Except for the times when the pan shatters and break's into pieces, so I dunno, you may want to wear some goggles or something.


Like Dave said, that's the way to do it. Then just silicon it back down.


----------



## Bridges (22/1/14)

shaunous said:


> Like Dave said, that's the way to do it. Then just silicon it back_ together and _down.


fixed.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/1/14)

9 out of 10 times the whole pan will come away from the floor. Either way its going to **** the tiles around it.

And if you have never done it, your chances of completly ******* the bowl are about 93.5653 %


----------



## shaunous (22/1/14)

Depends if the grout is higher than the tiles, I've done it twice and the grout was 10mm higher than the tiled floor, so it just breaks the silicon away from the grout. Keeping in mind to remove the 2 anchor bolts either side. I suppose if the toilet has the tiles running right up to the bottom of it, it would Fuk the tiles, but I haven't seen this in my houses I've fuked around in.


----------



## Camo6 (22/1/14)

Nah, the toilet sits on the tiled floor and is a modern jobby with a large foot area. The bloke who did the bathroom is gonna come around and appraise and I'd be happy for him to do it as his work is impeccable and I wouldn't be undoing his workmanship guarantee. I'll play it safe and pay this time. The good news is I can be guilt free with my next brewery purchase.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/1/14)

Got to love that feeling when try and pull it out and half stays stuck to the tiles....


----------



## lukiferj (22/1/14)

Always love the feeling of pulling it out...


----------



## Bizier (22/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Got to love that feeling when try and pull it out and half stays stuck to the tiles....


Man, what did you get up to last night?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/14)

Perkins Paste and a chook.........


----------



## Florian (23/1/14)

How cool is that?

Self freezing Coke!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T68TvdoSbI


----------



## manticle (23/1/14)

Get some phosphoric acid or starsan, some liquid nitrogen and cottees cola cordial and you can diy.


----------



## Florian (23/1/14)

This looks much easier though I have to say. Liquid Nitrogen? Not in my pantry.


----------



## dibby33 (23/1/14)

Attempting to brew tonight. Already had to make dinner and put away an online shopping order. Then wife states that I am putting beer before kids. My answer did not go down well. Lol. Having a quiet beer in the cellar and she is on for young and old. Beer will be brewed today. Also I tried to brew least night but ended up the designated driver going out to tea to a place where the cook can not help but mess up the rice. I am ranting and I don't care! Choc stout is being born. Wish me luck I am going in


----------



## shaunous (23/1/14)

dibby33 said:


> Attempting to brew tonight. Already had to make dinner and put away an online shopping order. Then wife states that I am putting beer before kids. My answer did not go down well. Lol. Having a quiet beer in the cellar and she is on for young and old. Beer will be brewed today. Also I tried to brew least night but ended up the designated driver going out to tea to a place where the cook can not help but mess up the rice. I am ranting and I don't care! Choc stout is being born. Wish me luck I am going in


Whatever happens tonight, this'll end in tears.


----------



## lukiferj (23/1/14)

Beer is good. Family is better. Good luck.


----------



## Camo6 (23/1/14)

" A quiet beer in the cellar..." You, sir, are what legends are made of. Fight the good fight.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/1/14)

dibby33 said:


> My answer did not go down well.


I'm curious what the answer was


----------



## bradsbrew (23/1/14)

When getting nagged, I find if you put in an extra 10% the nagging stops and I don't get spoken to at all. Sometimes it lasts for days, apparently it's a punishment but I believe it's worth the extra 10%.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/1/14)

good to know. I don't get nagged.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/1/14)

bradsbrew said:


> When getting nagged, I find if you put in an extra 10% the nagging stops and I don't get spoken to at all. Sometimes it lasts for days, apparently it's a punishment but I believe it's worth the extra 10%.


I don't mind the deaf and dumb sandwiches, it's when she decides to speak to me again it's non stop, telling me all the things she would have told me if she hadn't stopped speaking to me.


----------



## dibby33 (23/1/14)

Mash on. Hops boiling in another pan. Was considering first all grain brew tonight but will use the liquid extract to keep the peace. 

Yes. Kids do come before beer. 

Wife comes before me.


----------



## shaunous (23/1/14)

I get nagged while making beer, BUT only if her cider keg is empty.


----------



## jyo (23/1/14)

I try to do most of my brewing related stuff (except weighing and cracking grain) while the kids are asleep. This keeps me in the good books most of the time.


----------



## shaunous (23/1/14)

Well came out from preparing the next feast to be had in the smoker, and seen my cattle dog chillin at his kennel, with my cat just sneaking around above him. That damn cat has balls, well actually a big cat fanny, same cat has now brought in 4 black snakes to the house to show me.






Also the size of the pork shoulder im smoking on Saturday is crazy, biggest i've done is 4kg, this is 5.5kg. Have cut the skin, vac sealed and frozen for a future bbq delight (Never done this before and idea popped into my head when i spotted my vac sealer in a cupboard, pretty happy with myself ).


----------



## Cocko (23/1/14)

Should have rubbed it pre vac seal!


----------



## dibby33 (23/1/14)

Nice bit of meat. I am looking to build a smoker. Smaller though!


----------



## shaunous (23/1/14)

Cocko said:


> Should have rubbed it pre vac seal!


I vac sealed the skin for crackling, not the pork roast it's chillin in the fridge, don't go putting a rub on the skin, it wrecks the artery clogging salty goodness


----------



## shaunous (23/1/14)

dibby33 said:


> Nice bit of meat.


That's what SHE said!


----------



## dibby33 (23/1/14)

Just pitched the yeast  happy Days


----------



## Cocko (23/1/14)

shaunous said:


> That's what SHE said!


After she vac packed the skin, for long term storage.... h34r:

Keep us posted mate!


----------



## Mardoo (23/1/14)

dibby33 said:


> Nice bit of meat. I am looking to build a smoker. Smaller though!



Build it tonight?


----------



## dibby33 (23/1/14)

Maybe not. I did arrive upstairs to a tidy kitchen... For the win...


----------



## manticle (23/1/14)

Florian said:


> This looks much easier though I have to say. Liquid Nitrogen? Not in my pantry.


Yes but where's the satisfaction? Might as well buy a slurpee!


----------



## Florian (24/1/14)

manticle said:


> Yes but where's the satisfaction? Might as well buy a slurpee!


Yes and no.

I know you might be able to buy a slurpee within 300m of your home, but I'm not.

Not that I would ever buy a slurpee, not even (or especially not) for my kids, but if I can make one (even if just a soda water slurpy) without much effort then I might as well impress them.

Adding to that, their two most favourite things (judged by the amount of times they request both of them per day) are soda water and ice cubes, so I know if I can combine the two they'd love me forever (which they do anyway, but maybe just that little bit extra on top).


----------



## shaunous (24/1/14)

I dont have kids, but i've been around mates kids enough to know that if your kids are requesting soda water and ice cubes, your WINNING. 

BUT, what kid drinks soda water, that shit is terrible, even for my highly matured 29yr old palate


----------



## Airgead (24/1/14)

Also soda water won't form a slurpee. it will turn to ice. You need the sugar in there to keep it semi frozen.


----------



## TimT (24/1/14)




----------



## TimT (24/1/14)

From the excellent online comic Cyanide and Happiness.


----------



## manticle (24/1/14)

Thanks for all the serious replies on my slurpee suggestion but I was being stupid.


----------



## shaunous (24/1/14)

manticle said:


> Thanks for all the serious replies on my slurpee suggestion but I was being stupid.


Sure you were idea's man, sure you were h34r:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/1/14)

Why does Vanilla Ice have a "reality" tv show "flipping" houses?

And more importantly, who watches that shit?


----------



## Cocko (25/1/14)

Never knew it.

So, you is the answer.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/1/14)

Touché.

But just to clarify, I most certainly don't. Just saw the add on the tv in the background while on my phone.


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/1/14)

How does he flip the houses? Does he jump on a board wedged under the foundations?


----------



## Florian (26/1/14)

So the chat has gone? Or was I just the only one in there?


----------



## Mardoo (26/1/14)

I read Vanilla Ice's autobiography. On the toilet. In one sitting.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/1/14)

Mardoo said:


> I read Vanilla Ice's autobiography. On the toilet. In one sitting.


why..?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (26/1/14)

Mardoo said:


> I read Vanilla Ice's autobiography. On the toilet. In one sitting.


I imagine that's the same way he wrote it.


----------



## goomboogo (26/1/14)

Mardoo said:


> I read Vanilla Ice's autobiography. On the toilet. In one sitting.


That's one way to save toilet paper.


----------



## Mardoo (26/1/14)

I used the first page and the last page. Shit from beginning to end...not that I expected any different.


----------



## Camo6 (26/1/14)

I remember him touring here a few years ago. I think Doncaster Shoppingtown Hotel was one of the venues! Guess his autobiography didn't net him the cash he had hoped for.


----------



## Dave70 (27/1/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Why does Vanilla Ice have a "reality" tv show "flipping" houses?
> 
> And more importantly, who watches that shit?


Oh man, like, one time, this guy comes out and says 'if theres a problem' and without missing a beat, Ice turns round and goes 'Yo, I'll solve it' !!!

Comedy ******* GOLD!


----------



## jyo (27/1/14)

Could Vanilla Ice be made into one of those fandangled home-made slurpies? Hooley dooley, now that would be rad!


----------



## manticle (27/1/14)

You could at least add enough liquid nitrogen to find out. No-one would really lose either way.


----------



## Mardoo (28/1/14)

Wouldn't work. He's already chill.


----------



## Camo6 (29/1/14)

I love modern toilets! Nothing but silicone around the base of mine to secure it. Two minutes with a gem blade and she's free. Pulled it forward, popped out the 90 degree adapter and there's that little toilet brush head staring back at me. A quick bead of sealant and she's good as new. Now to send the missus a bill for $600.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/1/14)

Cleaning the toilet and the cat.
http://researchmaniacs.com/Jokes/HowToWashACat.html


----------



## Not For Horses (29/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> I love modern toilets!


I only like them as a friend.


----------



## Camo6 (29/1/14)

Just to reiterate: I love 'private' modern toilets. Jeesus. Never had so many PM's from Tassie brewers.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/1/14)

Better put the 600 towards some new kegs!!! Ill take two


----------



## jyo (30/1/14)

@ Camo- have you been into one of those fandagled new electronic public dunnies? Push buttons, hands free to turn on the taps, plays music, speaks to you.

And it SELF CLEANS. No dunnie brushes stuck in these babies.


I tried hands free but did wee wee all over the floor.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/1/14)

Self cleans? I guess everything will be hands free


----------



## shaunous (30/1/14)

jyo said:


> I tried hands free but did wee wee all over the floor.



Baaaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Camo6 (30/1/14)

Pfffft. Jyo, we had talking toilets in Vic since at least the nineties. A mate of mine was doing #2's at the local footy reserve toilets back in '94 when the cubicle next to him started saying 'Psssst. Hey. Psssst.' Must of been hands free too cause he jumped straight up without wiping and chased an old man across the oval!


----------



## jyo (31/1/14)

Hahaha! Poor bugger just probably ran out of dunny paper h34r:


----------



## sponge (31/1/14)

He didn't have a square to spare.


----------



## shaunous (31/1/14)

sponge said:


> He didn't have a square to spare.


Seinfeld Quotes


----------



## shaunous (31/1/14)

Anyone wanna go shares???


http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/swan-hill/other-boats-jet-skis/floating-table/1035643464


----------



## sponge (31/1/14)

What's a Seinfeld?




h34r:


----------



## pk.sax (31/1/14)

Hello Adelaide ladiens

I dunno how to address people from there yet. So that was an attempt at 'aliens that love ladies'.

Any suggestion as to where a bloke *possibly* moving to the garden city who'd need commute to the airport for work and wouldn't mind some fun n out there place to live (possibly with a shed, but a balcony will do too) could consider living? I don't expect to be hard done by cash wise but hate spending more than I have to.


----------



## shaunous (31/1/14)

practicalfool said:


> Hello Adelaide ladiens
> I dunno how to address people from there yet. So that was an attempt at 'aliens that love ladies'.
> Any suggestion as to where a bloke *possibly* moving to the garden city who'd need commute to the airport for work and wouldn't mind some fun n out there place to live (possibly with a shed, but a balcony will do too) could consider living? I don't expect to be hard done by cash wise but hate spending more than I have to.


Brothel???


----------



## shaunous (31/1/14)

sponge said:


> What's a Seinfeld?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As per Wikipedia.
Seinfeld is the best Fuckin show ever made, and will be made...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/1/14)

I raise you Home & Away


----------



## zappa (31/1/14)

Breaking Bad. I'm all-in.


----------



## manticle (31/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I raise you Home & Away


That's not a raise.


----------



## Camo6 (31/1/14)

Dunno Mants, I get half a raise just from watching the commercials.


----------



## pk.sax (1/2/14)

shaunous said:


> Brothel???


Recommendations?


----------



## jyo (1/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> Dunno Mants, I get half a raise just from watching the commercials.


Alf's still got the goods, hey?

I have never watched a single episode of Breaking Bad. I feel ashamed, so hold back the abuse. Gonna borrow a box set and get stuck in soon after so many mates telling me how good it is.


----------



## Camo6 (1/2/14)

jyo said:


> Alf's still got the goods, hey?
> 
> I have never watched a single episode of Breaking Bad. I feel ashamed, so hold back the abuse. Gonna borrow a box set and get stuck in soon after so many mates telling me how good it is.


Do it! Best...show...ever.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/2/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNHxmLwqBWg


----------



## goomboogo (1/2/14)

I didn't know Home and Away was like that. How do they get away with using that language in an early evening time-slot?


----------



## Camo6 (1/2/14)




----------



## StalkingWilbur (2/2/14)




----------



## Cocko (2/2/14)

Windows desktop..


http://www.funwallz.com/image/fry-not-sure-hd-wallpaper-12854.jpg


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/2/14)

*****


----------



## goomboogo (2/2/14)

Sorry for the lack of emoticons to indicate irony. To be more literal, I don't watch Home and Away but would reconsider if it was more like the clip shown a few posts back.


----------



## Bribie G (2/2/14)

I was going to get Breaking Bad but, having read a synopsis of the four series I've decided not to, as the hero dies in the end.

*Skyler and Walter Jr. are distraught over Hank's death and hold Walter accountable. They refuse to leave Albuquerque with Walter and instead contact the police. Walter spends the next several months hiding in a cabin in New Hampshire while struggling with cancer. He returns to New Mexico in order to visit his family one final time and seek revenge against Jack. Later that night, Walter executes all of the gang's members and frees Jesse, who escapes from the compound before the police arrive. Walter realizes he is mortally wounded from a gunshot and slowly succumbs to his injury as the police search the compound.*


----------



## manticle (2/2/14)

Thanks for the spoiler


----------



## Camo6 (2/2/14)

Bet you're spewing there wasn't a synopsis for this years Ashes series. Now I know why you poms call it Bitter.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/2/14)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/2/14)

For the record I just started wasching Breaking Bad, so yes am a bit angry LOL.


----------



## jyo (2/2/14)

Shit, Bribie...!


----------



## shaunous (2/2/14)

I have refused to read your post Bribie, but you need a good hard forehead slap for the spoiler .

I watched the whole series in hospital EXCEPT the last 4 episodes of the series, my slackarse mate keeps forgetting to bring it out every visit. They tell me the last coupla episodes are epic.


----------



## pk.sax (3/2/14)

practicalfool said:


> Hello Adelaide ladiens
> I dunno how to address people from there yet. So that was an attempt at 'aliens that love ladies'.
> Any suggestion as to where a bloke *possibly* moving to the garden city who'd need commute to the airport for work and wouldn't mind some fun n out there place to live (possibly with a shed, but a balcony will do too) could consider living? I don't expect to be hard done by cash wise but hate spending more than I have to.


Actually getting serious. Looks like the move is imminent. Any ideas?


----------



## argon (7/2/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/1x7htr/so_i_passed_my_kidney_stone_todaywell_actually_my/

NSFW

Front Page of Reddit right now... the comments are really cracking me up.

NSFW


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/2/14)

for anyone too scared to see the pic, with a bit of imagination it looks a bit like one of these guys: http://vetfacts.wordpress.com/2013/09/19/cymothoa-exigua/


----------



## argon (7/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> for anyone too scared to see the pic, with a bit of imagination it looks a bit like one of these guys: http://vetfacts.wordpress.com/2013/09/19/cymothoa-exigua/


Or this description.... Apt

"Your dick looks like Megan Fox's thumb. that's the real wtf here."


----------



## Cocko (7/2/14)

EL OH EL.

http://www.good.is/posts/atheist-wins-right-to-wear-religious-pasta-strainer-in-id-photo


----------



## jyo (9/2/14)

There is a new kids show on Nick Junior called Zac and Quack.



Sounds like a bloke with a speech impediment walking into a hair removal salon.


----------



## Bizier (11/2/14)

I am working on simulycra


----------



## shaunous (11/2/14)

argon said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/1x7htr/so_i_passed_my_kidney_stone_todaywell_actually_my/
> 
> NSFW
> 
> ...


Holy Fuk that picture is wild, but jeez the comments are a good read. Thanks for posting this gold...


----------



## shaunous (11/2/14)

> This seems really obvious to me, but I see dicks at that angle more often than dick owners...I guess.
> Plus I like making my husband's pee hole talk.


Baaahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## lukiferj (11/2/14)

What in the actual ****?


----------



## krausenhaus (11/2/14)

**** I hate Bintang. Can someone head over to Lombok with a case of APA in the next couple of days?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/2/14)

Sure ill stash it in my bodyboard bag


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/2/14)

Just blame it on the boogie


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/2/14)

That Shappelle show has left my mrs convinved her father planted it in the boogie board bag...wtf? Seems to convenient.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/2/14)

And I mean the non funny shapelle show haha... got tickets to the funny one in a couple weeks w00t!!!


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

I refused to watch this Corby Chap business, but did anyone watch the INXS show, and was it any good. I haven't been near the idiot box for a while.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

INXS was fantastic. Prob one of the best to be shown on tv.

As for The Shapelle Show....thats one funny man


----------



## warra48 (12/2/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> That Shapelle show has left my mrs convinved her father planted it in the boogie board bag...wtf? Seems to convenient.


There's a strong rumour he did it, but then forgot to also put in the $1,000 US for the indo customs officials, or it got taken before it got to indo.
Just a rumour mind you, I have no proof, and I'm not making allegations.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Which everway...it was a lot of ganja and someone obviously had a reason to put it there. Not sure I agree with the baggage handler take, it would take a hell of a lot of organisation for the right baggage handler to retrieve, not to mention how it was placed in at departure. It was a seriously large amount that would have stuck out like dogs balls in a baggage handling area if it was transferred into her bag.


----------



## goomboogo (12/2/14)

Chappelle is definitely smoking something.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pbk30zUfbUA


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/2/14)

I still can't get my head around how you pick up your board bag that weighs almost twice as much as it used to And is also twice as fat is it was originally. I mean really? You don't notice that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Which everway...it was a lot of ganja and someone obviously had a reason to put it there. Not sure I agree with the baggage handler take, it would take a hell of a lot of organisation for the right baggage handler to retrieve, not to mention how it was placed in at departure. It was a seriously large amount that would have stuck out like dogs balls in a baggage handling area if it was transferred into her bag.


I never watched it so I'm sorry if I'm repeating something, but that shit has been happening for years in Aus, and probably all over the world. it's put in after u declare your bag and removed before u get it off the arrivals carousel, it's not hard to phone ahead and say 'I've put the pills in a small blue gym bag' . Smart and easy really, same as growing weed on your neighbours property or state forests like all the hippies like to do, unless u physically get caught with them 'they must be the neighbour's as it's in their property'.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/2/14)

I still cant get my head around why charlie murphy didnt hit that superfreak earlier!!!


----------



## Cocko (12/2/14)

Poor Schepelle, She has missed out on a lot in the last 10 years.

Imagine when she goes to use self serve check out at Coles for the first time...

'Unexpected Item in Bagging Area'



****, not this again.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/14)

No one has ever accused her of being intelligent. Anyway. Here's an article from 2005 which gives a run down of both the prosecution and the defence case. http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2005/03/04/1109700677359.html


----------



## Camo6 (12/2/14)

Occam's Razor FTW.


----------



## shaunous (13/2/14)

ANYWAY...

what happened to the Bali 9, did they end up getting rocks hurled at them???


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/2/14)

Three are awaiting the death penalty and the rest got life IIRC


----------



## warra48 (14/2/14)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/2/14)

Remember Sir Peter Abeles


----------



## warra48 (14/2/14)

AH, Pete Abeles, didn't he blow himself up with an airfreighter load of TNT, or was that TAA?


----------



## pk.sax (15/2/14)

I have this theory that I follow floods and storms follow me, happened in both cairns and brissy. Now about to make the move to adelaide and it's already flooded there.

S'pose Canberra is lucky it's not by the ocean!


----------



## Not For Horses (15/2/14)

Hey, Luke Steele, Jay Kay called. He wants his stupid hat back.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/2/14)

Grizzly Adams did have a beard.


----------



## shaunous (15/2/14)

Just easing the tension baby!


----------



## Camo6 (15/2/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Grizzly Adams did have a beard.


I thought it was a bear?


----------



## Not For Horses (15/2/14)

I think truck drivers and figure skaters might be one and the same.
"There's the triple axle. Ooh just over rotated there".


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/2/14)

warra48 said:


> AH, Pete Abeles, didn't he blow himself up with an airfreighter load of TNT, or was that TAA?


Your nearly right warra T.N.T was his company and he came under scrutiny with his shady dealings allegedly drug importation, but he died of cancer as did Irvin Rockman ex Lord Mayor of Melbourne.
Corby was chicken shit to what others have got away with, all right another country with different laws and a country which leaves a lot to be desired when it comes to carrying out fair justice.
It wasn't that long ago in the 1960's when Britain had to go into battle with them for trying to take Malaysia, and Singapore would have been desert.


----------



## Kiwimike (16/2/14)

practicalfool said:


> I have this theory that I follow floods and storms follow me, happened in both cairns and brissy. Now about to make the move to adelaide and it's already flooded there.
> 
> S'pose Canberra is lucky it's not by the ocean!


Mate can you move to Perth please we need the rain here!


----------



## pk.sax (16/2/14)

Kiwimike said:


> Mate can you move to Perth please we need the rain here!


I'd have to just come over and water your plants, let some into the grass for good measure. Guaranteed rain.


----------



## shaunous (16/2/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I think truck drivers and figure skaters might be one and the same.
> "There's the triple axle. Ooh just over rotated there".


I feel gay just watching it right now....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/14)

Maybe you a.......


----------



## shaunous (16/2/14)

Slow up Stu, i've just straightened right out listening to the Aussie Lesbian Skier's interview :lol:


----------



## Not For Horses (16/2/14)

shaunous said:


> I feel gay just watching it right now....


What, figure skating or trick my truck?
They're both purple and glittery.


----------



## Bizier (17/2/14)

Hehe. I farted and it made the dog jump.


----------



## shaunous (17/2/14)

Bizier said:


> Hehe. I farted and it made the dog jump.


U win.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/2/14)

Not quite as good as when they fart when they're asleep and wake themselves up, but still amazing.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/2/14)

Haha, farts are the best.

http://youtu.be/EN1KigdIahc


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Not quite as good as when they fart when they're asleep and wake themselves up, but still amazing.


My dogs have never been witnessed doing this, but I have seen a mates big indoors dog do it, fukin piss funny, untill the smell come through.


----------



## pk.sax (18/2/14)

Just an observation, the gear and equipment sub forum has more followers than the all-grain, partial and kit sub forums put together.

And quite a number of gear related threads are about the love Aussie brewers have for building their things and generally tinkering.


----------



## Bribie G (19/2/14)

Notice attached to a wall in our local Aldi car park.

You have been warned, you bastards.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

it's to 'slow down' runoff the large roof area to the stormwater system in a rain event.

could possibly also house people and boats.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/2/14)

As long as you dont interfere with your orafice you should be fine


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

did you know, Manus Island has a silent 'M'?


----------



## Bribie G (19/2/14)

On Bribie Island when they were developing Pacific Harbour canal estate, there was a series of developer's signs on the main road as you approached, for example "Big Blocks", "Low Interest Finance" etc.

One sign proclaimed "WIDE, DEEP CANALS"

They had made the big mistake of using stick on laser cut letters and quite rapidly someone removed the C and S from CANALS.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/2/14)

haha! reminds me of growing up on the sunny coast, there is a little boat that takes tourists/pensioners up and down the canals with a big CANAL CRUISE sign on the roof. The first 'C' was snapped off for years.


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> haha! reminds me of growing up on the sunny coast, there is a little boat that takes tourists/pensioners up and down the canals with a big CANAL CRUISE sign on the roof. The first 'C' was snapped off for years.


There never was a C and it was the best cruise I had ever been on...


----------



## bradsbrew (19/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> On Bribie Island when they were developing Pacific Harbour canal estate, there was a series of developer's signs on the main road as you approached, for example "Big Blocks", "Low Interest Finance" etc.
> 
> One sign proclaimed "WIDE, DEEP CANALS"
> 
> They had made the big mistake of using stick on laser cut letters and quite rapidly someone removed the C and S from CANALS.


Much like the retirement village near the marina on the other side of the bridge "Silver Shores". Someone kept on taking down the second S.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/2/14)

At least they dont use there teeth


----------



## Cocko (19/2/14)

Fire. You're on it DBS.


----------



## argon (25/2/14)

My 40inch Sony TV is giving it up. 6 years old and the screen is flickering bad. Warranty period is over, the repairs are going to be pretty expensive.

I have mixed feelings about it.
On one hand, giving me the shits that an expensive TV is ******* out on me.
On the other, this is an opportunity to get a newer bigger TV.


----------



## .DJ. (25/2/14)

and you would have paid about $2,500 for it back then?

probably pick up something similar for $700 these days...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/2/14)

I was never that big on TVs but my 60" 200Hz LCD is sick.


----------



## Dave70 (25/2/14)

Who you gonna call?
If you ask me* A*ustralian *N*ative *L*andscape supplies might be having a bit of a laugh.


----------



## argon (25/2/14)

.DJ. said:


> and you would have paid about $2,500 for it back then?
> 
> probably pick up something similar for $700 these days...


yep, was pretty much top of the range back then. Think I paid 3k on the nose with extras. Looking at getting as close to 2K for a 60inch now. Just have to "encourage" the TV to keep playing up for Mrs argon to get her fully on board.



Liam_snorkel said:


> I was never that big on TVs but my 60" 200Hz LCD is sick.


Current one is 50Hz and does (did) ok. 90% of my TV now is streaming locally or through Netflix. Whilst a high refresh rate is a plus i think i'd be happy enough with 100Hz... that is unitl i'm in store looking at the 200Hz model.

Also a smart TV would be a bonus. I use my PS3 for streaming now, but consolidating would be nice.

Samsung 8 series look good


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/2/14)

you're right, 100Hz would be fine, it's more that the bigger the screen is the more noticeable the refresh rate. Attenborough docos in HD with panning shots.. it's like you're there


----------



## Airgead (25/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> you're right, 100Hz would be fine, it's more that the bigger the screen is the more noticeable the refresh rate. Attenborough docos in HD with panning shots.. it's like you're there


Have you noticed that in his latest, his camera folks have followed the really annoying trend of shooting into the frickin sun every shot? Started a few years ago in some other BBC wildlife docos and now its in everything. The stuff done by Brian Cox is particularly bad. I think Attenborough must have borrowed Brian Cox's cameraman for rise of the animals. Every shot is presenter with the sun behind them and lens flare all over the place. Its like they think we can't watch a scene without some kind of visual eye candy in it. Absolutely shits me to tears. Let the great man do his thing and stop f'n round with the visuals.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/2/14)

definitely noticed in Brian Cox's shows.. dammit, now this is going to annoy me haha


----------



## Dave70 (25/2/14)

Airgead said:


> Have you noticed that in his latest, his camera folks have followed the really annoying trend of shooting into the frickin sun every shot? Started a few years ago in some other BBC wildlife docos and now its in everything. The stuff done by Brian Cox is particularly bad. I think Attenborough must have borrowed Brian Cox's cameraman for rise of the animals. Every shot is presenter with the sun behind them and lens flare all over the place. Its like they think we can't watch a scene without some kind of visual eye candy in it. Absolutely shits me to tears. Let the great man do his thing and stop f'n round with the visuals.


Oh, don't get me started..

Every time I watch Nigella Kitchen they do that artsy and bizarre hand held / out of focus / bokeh carry on.
Makes it almost impossible to get a clear pause shot of her boobs.


----------



## Airgead (25/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> Oh, don't get me started..
> 
> Every time I watch Nigella Kitchen they do that artsy and bizarre hand held / out of focus / bokeh carry on.
> Makes it almost impossible to get a clear pause shot of her boobs.


I hear you.


----------



## Dave70 (25/2/14)

In other news, one of our customers and mates took a tumble off a 4m high scaffold onto some steps yesterday. 
His injury list reads like something out of a Nascar pile up. 

Compression fracture of the tibia below the knee.
Compound fracture of the ankle.
Dislocated / fractured hip.
Compound fracture of the radius / ulna.
Fractured eye socket.
Broken jaw.
A whole bunch of wounds that require surgical closure. 

He's currently in theatre having more precious metal inserted into him than the space shuttle. 

Careful as you go people.


----------



## warra48 (25/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> In other news, one of our customers and mates took a tumble off a 4m high scaffold onto some steps yesterday.
> His injury list reads like something out of a Nascar pile up.
> 
> Compression fracture of the tibia below the knee.
> ...


Major ouch factor there.
Makes me cringe just to read about it, even though my job was dealing with severe personal injury cases from work and motor accidents.


----------



## argon (25/2/14)

OK that was cool.

Contacted Sony, told them my TV was ******* out on me. Went through the usual, banter.

SONY: "Did you try turning it on and off again?"
argon: "yes, yes no it's still fucked."

Then this happened.

SONY: "OK, well it'd be too expensive to get repaired. How about we offer you a trade in price on a TV from our website?"
argon: "Um OK"
SONY: "What TV would you like?"
argon: "The 60inch one (RRP $2399)"
SONY: "Alright, we can do it for $1440"
argon: "Um. let me have a think about it"
SONY: "OK call back and we'll give you trade in price on any other TV"
argon: "OK bye"

Best price online i can find the same model $1999. Niiiiiice.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/2/14)

that's bloody awesome.


----------



## shaunous (25/2/14)

Fuk me, good customer service does still exist. Well in Sony, well in!


----------



## Camo6 (25/2/14)

Oh, I thought you were talking about Kittens. (NSFW)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/2/14)

Hello...Holden...yeah look I have this VN....just wondering if I can trade up to an SS....


----------



## tavas (25/2/14)

Yes, you can have the 2017 model


----------



## shaunous (25/2/14)

So I just found out what Whooty was after reading an online article, and upon looking further my wife walks past to a Whooty cam video, "are u right there?"

Could have been worse.


----------



## Camo6 (25/2/14)

Yeah? You could've been reading some humorous memes on a site called Friday Fun like I was when my wife walked past. By her reaction you'd reckon I was holding a box of tissues and her Oil of Ulan.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/2/14)

How about some tiolet paper & olive oil


----------



## Camo6 (25/2/14)

How many ply?

And I assume extra Virgin would be the most suitable?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/2/14)

Single ply recycled. And the oil is Greek


----------



## GuyQLD (25/2/14)

Normally you would oil the Greek.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/2/14)

Depends if your doing it greek


----------



## jyo (25/2/14)

Cats do eat play dough. True story.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/2/14)

I had a cat that loved eating vegemite


----------



## Bizier (25/2/14)

argon said:


> OK that was cool.
> 
> Contacted Sony, told them my TV was ******* out on me. Went through the usual, banter.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to create a tech pissing contest, but consider a Panasonic plasma while they are still available. I read they're pulling out of the game. I have a 46" pana and an (albeit older) 40" Sony lcd and the pana is sex to watch (I got that the right way around yeah?). And it only cost $900 or so at bargain price.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/2/14)

I thought for a minute you said they where good for watching porn......so relieved now.....now where is that toilet paper....


----------



## jyo (25/2/14)

Bizier said:


> I don't mean to create a tech pissing contest, but consider a Panasonic plasma while they are still available. I read they're pulling out of the game. I have a 46" pana and an (albeit older) 40" Sony lcd and the pana is sex to watch (I got that the right way around yeah?). And it only cost $900 or so at bargain price.


I have a 1080 Panasonic Viera and it is fantastic. 6 years and going great. You could fry an egg on the screen, and I'm sure it requires the burning of a small rain forest to power it, but it's great.

Mind you, I do hate thinking about what I paid for the bastard back then...


----------



## Bizier (26/2/14)

They are a lot more efficient nowadays. I think mine uses about 100w.


----------



## shaunous (26/2/14)

I have a tv that plays poor quality shows, unless Seinfeld re-runs are on, and it works. Also gets the internet and free TVN, YAY Gambling...

I just couldnt warrant spending a fukload on a TV, each to their own but.


----------



## Dave70 (26/2/14)

argon said:


> SONY: "Did you try turning it on and off again?"


A man from foxtel once asked me the exact same question. 

'Yes', I replied. 

'I've also slapped the unit repeatedly with the palm of my hand and shaken it vigorously, should I attempt to contact the satellite with a signal mirror?'

'Ha ha, no', he said.

'Ha ha, I was only joking', I said.

Oh, how we laughed and laughed...


Actually, truth be told, the man was quite helpful and I was a little drunk.


----------



## Steve (2/3/14)

does Tony still frequent AHB?


----------



## pk.sax (3/3/14)

Does anyone else have this feeling that whenever you talk to HR every question feels the wrong bloody question. It's like they have a knack for making you just that teensy bit uneasy. I don't know if I should talk or just keep my mouth shut!


----------



## Camo6 (3/3/14)

How do you think I feel? I'm married to one!


----------



## Florian (3/3/14)

Steve said:


> does Tony still frequent AHB?


Not posting much these days, send him a PM I'm sure you will get a reply.


----------



## pk.sax (3/3/14)

Camo6 said:


> How do you think I feel? I'm married to one!


You poor bastard. You'd never know a position of power!


----------



## jyo (4/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> You poor bastard. You'd never know a position of power!


But he still has the good old "Toilet brush head stuck in the dunny S bend" shenanigans up his sleeve, hey, Cam?


----------



## Camo6 (4/3/14)

I reckon if I mention her name and toilet one more time I'll have a sexual harassment case brought on me!


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/3/14)

You know, if you're not reading dinosaur comics, maybe you should be.


----------



## shaunous (9/3/14)

Haha, good read.


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/3/14)

Yeah, it's been going for some time now. It's a fixed art comic, so it takes some good writing to keep it interesting.


----------



## pk.sax (10/3/14)

There is too many march pump clones now, even the little brown pump has lived out its infamy.

While the keg king elements are a close contender for this,

I'd like to nominate the milk crate for the honour of:

"You're not a real brewer if you don't have a milk crate."

Disclaimer: all my milk crates were legally purchased and also removed from commercial premises on request of the premises owner who wanted them gone.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/3/14)

Your not a real brewy untill you own a Willia.....oh never mind


----------



## shaunous (11/3/14)

For the basketball fans, or any sports fans for that matter.

Fukin cool vid, just re-found it in my YouTube mixes.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&list=WL&v=e9WZdKjhlh0


----------



## shaunous (11/3/14)

Also very Kool...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mE0ptkNYVRI

Buzzer Beaters.


----------



## petesbrew (12/3/14)

Been a while since I've been here. Managed to ween myself off AHB.

Father in Law's birthday party in a few weeks time. realised I'm down to a case left.
Brewday planned for this weekend - lucky I've got kegs!


----------



## Cocko (19/3/14)

I miss this thread.

Carry on.


----------



## Camo6 (19/3/14)

Cocko said:


> I miss this thread.
> 
> Carry on.


Carry on? That sounds like a rant. Wrong thread ya whinge.


----------



## pk.sax (19/3/14)

Today is beautiful.

Marginally better than yesterday, duck balls better than monday. Can't wait for tomorrow, but not as much as I can't wait for Friday 5.


----------



## Cocko (19/3/14)

Camo6 said:


> Carry on? That sounds like a rant. Wrong thread ya whinge.


That was my rant... I am not so good at the geometry.

Where is this plane, anyway?


----------



## djar007 (19/3/14)

They can spot a plane off the coast off western Australia but not a semi sub in shallow water full of coke in the Everglades.


----------



## pk.sax (19/3/14)

That's my inspiration for Friday arvo. Got the lp bottle, Saturday morning is brew time


----------



## djar007 (19/3/14)

A thing of beauty.


----------



## Wilkensone (19/3/14)

What kind of taps are those mate? I haven't seen them before on a kegerator

Edit: typo


----------



## bradsbrew (19/3/14)

I thought the red one was dripping. Then realised it was the holes in the venetians.


----------



## pk.sax (19/3/14)

Heh, well spotted! Didn't see that. Still have to put lines in etc... But the gas side is all plumbed up as far as I want it. Those holes in the tops are fairly skinny hey Brad, don't remember my andale tower having such a skinny thread, glad I opted for this type of tower eventually. Very sturdy ss, thank you cheaky peak.

Wilken, those are micromatic roto-v flow control taps. Have a look in the bulk buy section, we got 10 taps in not long ago for a bloody good price at the time considering the bling and the ss factor etc...


----------



## djar007 (19/3/14)

They are the bling bling. Love those taps mate. Worth every cent. Silky smooth.


----------



## Camo6 (19/3/14)

I do love the look of those taps. But for some reason they always remind me of this.


----------



## shaunous (19/3/14)

Camo6 said:


> I do love the look of those taps. But for some reason they always remind me of this.


Someones hit a tab of acid this arvo havnt they???


----------



## Camo6 (19/3/14)

No. But a binge bout 15 years ago still comes back to haunt from time to time!


Edit : Or so I'm led to believe...


----------



## djar007 (19/3/14)

It was dots back then.


----------



## Camo6 (19/3/14)

Micro's? Don't remember them. Nor strawberries, targets, ganeshas and... damn, I'm scared by what I don't remember!


----------



## Cocko (19/3/14)

Micro types...

Well played djar -"Micro-matic.... dots."


Ooooook bye.

Carry on.


----------



## djar007 (19/3/14)

Red devils aNd rolling Stone lips. Seems appropriate even now.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/3/14)

Waves in the fish tank. Who would have thought it could end that way?


----------



## Camo6 (19/3/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Waves in the fish tank. Who would have thought it could end that way?


Deep, man. Deep.


----------



## Cocko (19/3/14)

After a Hoffy, that is deep shit...

:lol:


----------



## Not For Horses (23/3/14)

How the shit I ever pulled off a brew day I'll never know. 8 beers before whirlpool is not ideal. Still hit all my numbers though.


----------



## Bizier (24/3/14)

Hello.


----------



## Airgead (24/3/14)

Is there anybody in there


----------



## warra48 (24/3/14)

Not since 01:23 PM....


----------



## Bizier (24/3/14)

Who's


----------



## pk.sax (24/3/14)

I miss bum


----------



## shaunous (24/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> I miss bum


Bet u say that to all the boys...


----------



## pk.sax (24/3/14)

I'm not catholic. My housemate is.


----------



## shaunous (24/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> I'm not catholic. My housemate is.


I wear a Celtic Cross around my neck, does that count???


----------



## Camo6 (24/3/14)

I guess it depends why he's cross?


----------



## pk.sax (24/3/14)

Suuuuure. And you run bible school on the weekends....

Actually the housemate is a certified goody two shoes from melb/Tasmania. Used to be connected in some way to the church, studies counselling at a Christian university. Has never had a drink in his life. Makes rather dry dad jokes. Has a moustache. Ranga.


----------



## shaunous (24/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> Suuuuure. And you run bible school on the weekends....
> 
> Actually the housemate is a certified goody two shoes from melb/Tasmania. Used to be connected in some way to the church, studies counselling at a Christian university. Has never had a drink in his life. Makes rather dry dad jokes. Has a moustache. Ranga.


All of the worst things.

Im not religious, though I respect the dedicated ones who are.


----------



## pk.sax (24/3/14)

I can't complain. He does his dishes quite religiously.


----------



## shaunous (24/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> I can't complain. He does his dishes quite religiously.


Clap Clap Clap Clap


----------



## SmallFry (24/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> I miss bum


Either hand. Behind your back. Just below your coccyx.


----------



## shaunous (24/3/14)

http://www.vice.com/read/english-idiots-hold-annual-stinging-nettle-eating-contest


----------



## jyo (25/3/14)

On the weekend I took my boy to a huge kids birthday party in one of those new fandangled indoor dinosaur playground maze climbing get the **** lost with huge slides and other awesome stuff places. Asked a stranger for the time and I pointed to my wrist as I did it. He was clearly wearing a huge gold watch, and it was ticking.

He said "Sure" and pulled out his phone and showed me the time on his phone.


----------



## manticle (25/3/14)

Was it a creationist museum?


----------



## Florian (25/3/14)

shaunous said:


> http://www.vice.com/read/english-idiots-hold-annual-stinging-nettle-eating-contest


we used to do that as kids all the time, not in a real competition setting but on the way back home from school just because we were bored. It's really not as hard or unpleasant as described in that article once you got the hang of it.


----------



## jyo (25/3/14)

manticle said:


> Was it a creationist museum?


No, but I estimated the Made in China stegosaurus to be much less than 6000 years old.


----------



## shaunous (25/3/14)

jyo said:


> No, but I estimated the Made in China stegosaurus to be much less than 6000 years old.


Did u blow up and cause a scene? Would have been worth it.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/3/14)

@ 1.53 today there are no mods online.....

Lets be naughty


----------



## bradsbrew (25/3/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> @ 1.53 today there are no mods online.....
> 
> Lets be naughty


 h34r:


----------



## Florian (25/3/14)

Let's be naughty anyway, then.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/3/14)

bradsbrew said:


> h34r:


Damn ninja mods - posing as Admins


----------



## pk.sax (25/3/14)

Admin ninjas modding as damn posers?


----------



## bradsbrew (25/3/14)

Dam admin posing with a ninja.


----------



## SmallFry (25/3/14)

What has AHB got against our "older" citizens today?


----------



## shaunous (25/3/14)

SmallFry said:


> What has AHB got against our "older" citizens today?


Youth i'd say :huh:


----------



## manticle (25/3/14)

Who tried to tell me walking dead was good?
Just finished watching season one. Won't be watching season 2 unless I get confirmation everyone dies from choking on chicken bones at kfc.

Like stephen king wrote it and gave it to the producers of lost to do the casting and directing. Pure pants.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/3/14)

The only thing Stephen King wrote that was turned into something good on film is Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Camo6 (26/3/14)

Dont forget the Green Mile, Cujo, Pet Sematary and Salems Lot. I'm sure there's a couple more.too. But yeah, the Walking Dead is pure drivel.


----------



## manticle (26/3/14)

> The only thing Stephen King wrote that was turned into something good on film is Shawshank Redemption


Um........Shining? A little help from Kubrick and Nicholson


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/3/14)

Camo6 said:


> Dont forget the Green Mile, Cujo, Pet Sematary and Salems Lot. I'm sure there's a couple more.too. But yeah, the Walking Dead is pure drivel.





manticle said:


> Um........Shining? A little help from Kubrick and Nicholson


Ok - I'll give you Green Mile and Shining.....and Carrie....maybe Cujo

but apart form them the only only good one is Shawshank.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/3/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Ok - I'll give you Green Mile and Shining.....and Carrie....maybe Cujo
> 
> but apart form them the only only good one is Shawshank.


....and "Stand by me" (based on his short story "The Body" in the Different Seasons book)

but apart form them the only only good one is Shawshank.


----------



## Airgead (26/3/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> but apart form them the only only good one is Shawshank.


What have the Romans ever done for us?


----------



## Camo6 (26/3/14)

Ooh. Christine was a good un.


----------



## Camo6 (26/3/14)

And Misery too!

Funnily enough for a supernatural horror writer, the best King books to movies tend to be his less supernatural horror ones.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/3/14)

Ok...and those ones.

Used to love his early stuff, but haven't enjoyed much of his later stuff.

Definitely went off the Dark Tower trilogy when it got to book five or six o
f the so called trilogy.

Bit like Star wars...

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunous (26/3/14)

Who the hell reads books????


----------



## Camo6 (26/3/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Ok...and those ones.
> 
> Used to love his early stuff, but haven't enjoyed much of his later stuff.
> 
> ...


I loved the Dart Tower series mainly cause that post-apocalyptic stuff tickles my fancy. I think I've read it three times now. Ooops, straying on-topic.




shaunous said:


> Who the hell reads books????


You don't read books Shaun? Damn, I guess I've had you pegged all wrong.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/14)

He reads them ones with pictures...you know...those " Technical Manuals "


----------



## shaunous (26/3/14)

I got given a book when I was in hospital, but the drugs made me forget all about it. Found it the other day and read it on my plane trip to Melbs and back. I've loved this guy (and his Magazine he started (Vice)) for ages, but this book makes me love him more.

http://www.bookdepository.com/book/9781451614176?redirected=true&viewCountry=AU&selectCurrency=AUD&gclid=CJL2_-Pnr70CFQccpQodQzgAFw

p.s. Not many people would like this book, ya gotta be a bit fuked up in the head to like it.
p.p.s. So most of you on this forum will love it like I did.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/3/14)

Love the Joe Rogan Experience podcasts when Shane Smith is on them. Did one a while ago that ended up pretty crazy haha.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/3/14)

Ahh. Only just clicked the link. I assumed you were taking about Shane Smith (Vice CEO) didn't realise someone else started it.


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/14)

I wish they wouldn't *do *that. I often get a gardening urge late afternoon when the light's fading and I've had a beer or six.


Time to spray all the plants for white fly :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew (31/3/14)

New Zealand, great place, beer in shops, nice people, shops have a great beer range, beautiful scenery, absolutely crap TV.


----------



## jyo (31/3/14)

Ut's suck as.


----------



## brentice (1/4/14)

Ahh shet eye brew where tha ferks the puss at


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Ahh. Only just clicked the link. I assumed you were taking about Shane Smith (Vice CEO) didn't realise someone else started it.


Yeh, this other guy, Gavin started it, I dont read books, well I did a little when I was working like u currently are, mining shifts and what not, but not now. Reading the blurb on this book changed that, couldnt put it down, most females wouldnt like it, he goes into detail about 3somes he has and how all women are sluts when they are in bed, but as soon as you finish your job u have to treat them like a princess. A heap of his acid taking stories. His got 2 other books also, real LOL stuff.

Its piss funny stuff


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

bradsbrew said:


> New Zealand, great place, beer in shops, nice people, shops have a great beer range, beautiful scenery, absolutely crap TV.


Isnt it mostly our TV shows. Was when I was there coupla years ago, not that I watched TV fukall.


----------



## Bribie G (1/4/14)

bradsbrew said:


> New Zealand, great place, beer in shops, nice people, shops have a great beer range, beautiful scenery, absolutely crap TV.


Forget the beer.
Hammered on $A9 (that's for two of them). Probably more like $A12 nowadays with the Kiwi at around parity.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> Forget the beer.
> Hammered on $A9 (that's for two of them). Probably more like $A12 nowadays with the Kiwi at around parity.
> 
> 
> ...


Thought of you as soon as I seen those Bribie. Just got to Queenstown today after a quick stop at Christchurch then Lake Tekapo and Mt Cook, here at Queenstown for 4 days, staying on the esplanade. The local Irish pub has a really nice Guinness on tap, luckily I visited at Happy hour. Worst beer so far has been boundary road IPA. Epic is nice fresh, Macs are a good session. Might lose the family tomorrow and visit the few ale houses and beer cafés. Spotted a brewery bar at Christchurch I will visit when we get back there in a week or so.


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

Being in Queenstown and not being single. Bad move BB, bad move..


----------



## Bribie G (6/4/14)

Love my new Goat Simulator. Can't seem to get a screenshot but

$10 from Steam.


----------



## dicko (6/4/14)

Witnessed the results years ago when a goat was locked in a house by himself over a long weekend....

Funny shit!!! Lol..


----------



## jyo (6/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> Love my new Goat Simulator. Can't seem to get a screenshot but
> 
> $10 from Steam.



What did I just watch?


----------



## AHB_Admin (9/4/14)

The most awesome thing ever.


----------



## Steve (11/4/14)

cant wait for the missus to bring me my take away chicken vindaloo. bloody startving!


----------



## shaunous (11/4/14)

Any chance u can bring some down Nth NSW Steve?

I've been watching this vid for a few weeks and I cannot stop watching, tis guy rocks

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ee4bfu_t3c


----------



## goomboogo (12/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Any chance u can bring some down Nth NSW Steve?
> 
> I've been watching this vid for a few weeks and I cannot stop watching, tis guy rocks
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ee4bfu_t3c


The best kind of funny is the unintended.


----------



## pk.sax (12/4/14)

Guy sitting across the desks from me at work was gonna take some work away to do in a quiet office. Before leaving he asks if I want to see where he is disappearing off to. I asked him if he really wanted me to know his quiet spot!

I hope nobody wants to know mine when I disappear off......


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/14)

I was in Maccas in Grafton on the way home from QLD today. Lad behind the counter had a nametag.. Angus. Poor bugger.


----------



## pk.sax (12/4/14)

You know when you are waiting at the lights and there are billboards by the side. And got bored with the music so turned it off.

Well, then you start reading those billboards in loud made up voices, really loud bad voices.

Well, this morning a 'friend' was doing that. Then he realised he'd left the windows down. He was parked in on all sides at the lights and spent the next few minutes checking who else had windows down. Poor bastard.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/4/14)

practicalfool said:


> Guy sitting across the desks from me at work was gonna take some work away to do in a quiet office. Before leaving he asks if I want to see where he is disappearing off to. I asked him if he really wanted me to know his quiet spot!
> 
> I hope nobody wants to know mine when I disappear off......


Third stall in the men's toilets?


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/14)

I stopped off at Palm Beach on the GC on my way home this morning.





Pity Surfers Paradise doesn't live up to that perceived magnificence when you are actually in the sewer of a place. :unsure:


----------



## pk.sax (12/4/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> Third stall in the men's toilets?


Only 2 stalls bro.


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/4/14)

Ahh, second then


----------



## jyo (13/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> I was in Maccas in Grafton on the way home from QLD today. Lad behind the counter had a nametag.. Angus. Poor bugger.


That's a mighty, grand name.


----------



## shaunous (13/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> I was in Maccas in Grafton on the way home from QLD today. Lad behind the counter had a nametag.. Angus. Poor bugger.


Shoulda dropped in to help me mow my massive lawn ya bludger


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/14)

jyo said:


> That's a mighty, grand name.


He used to work at Hungry Jacks but he wasn't angry enough.


----------



## dicko (13/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> I was in Maccas in Grafton on the way home from QLD today. Lad behind the counter had a nametag.. Angus. Poor bugger.


Did he have a "Whopper" Bribie G


----------



## pk.sax (13/4/14)

Imagine if maccas sold broccoli, the order would be quite.... Bushey.


----------



## Bizier (13/4/14)

practicalfool said:


> Only 2 stalls bro.


That's what they _want _you to think.


----------



## pk.sax (13/4/14)

Bizier said:


> That's what they _want _you to think.


I'm a bit drunk. But intrigued.


----------



## pk.sax (13/4/14)

Was going somewhere yesterday morning and passed by the Andale place in adelaide. It was like that moment when Harold and Kumar see Whitecastle across the valley.


----------



## Bizier (13/4/14)

practicalfool said:


> I'm a bit drunk. But intrigued.


And when you are on the third throne, you become John Malkovich...


----------



## Steve (19/4/14)

Cleaning some second hand bottles and came across a Reschs DA (Dinner Ale) long neck. Anyone here tried it? Great name but from the google reviews it wasn't to popular.


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

Fuk Yeh!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9WZdKjhlh0&index=7&list=WLP1KOUxCC7kU1IYOEGMmEKw


----------



## dicko (19/4/14)

Steve said:


> Cleaning some second hand bottles and came across a Reschs DA (Dinner Ale) long neck. Anyone here tried it? Great name but from the google reviews it wasn't to popular.


When Tooth's brewed it, it wasn't a bad beer but like all other beers, soon as CUB got hold of it they managed to fcuk it like anything else that they have touched over the years.
Originally it had a flavour of real hops with a hint of crystal and was a very popular beer for many years.
It was the beer that my Dad used to drink at home and it was more than likely the first beer that I tasted at the beginning of my drinking career.


----------



## Jerry (20/4/14)

dicko said:


> it was more than likely the first beer that I tasted at the beginning of my drinking career.


A lot of people won't get that, but you're right, we do have a drinking career and it needs to start somewhere. 

Something to be proud of. 

It's important. 

Cheers Dicko.

Scott


----------



## goomboogo (20/4/14)

The 'What's in the Glass (commercial)' thread has disappeared.This has been mentioned in 'Recent Status Updates" but no answers as yet. Does anyone know whether it's a glitch or a permanent change.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/4/14)

Was a minor glitch. It's back.


----------



## DU99 (20/4/14)

working a sunday(penalty rates) and everyone in house is going out for lunch..that sucks


----------



## Airgead (22/4/14)

Spent the weekend digging out tree stumps and pouring concrete. I'm a broken man. My soft, pasty, IT industry body was not built for the rigors of manual labour. 

On the plus side... I now have footings for my SHED! My long planned, beautiful shed. With walk in coolroom and a permanent home for my brewery. Kallooo kallay! *happy dance*

The first batch of timber arrives this week. I begin construction Friday. So does my teenage son. He doesn't realise this yet and continues to loaf around the house oblivious to his fate, intent only on spending the maximum amount of time asleep as is humanly possible and spending the few hours he does spend awake eating everything in the house and reading Japanese comics on his phone (doing his Japanese homework he calls it...).

I am slightly worried that dragging him out of the dank cave he calls a bedroom into the sunshine for a long weekend of physical labour may cause him to crumble to dust or something. But meh... can't make an omelette without breaking eggs. As long as my shed gets built...


----------



## jlm (22/4/14)

Similar situation here (except I have a pale pastey tradies body and haven't done any work yet)......House in Bris sold, waiting on title for for our 4 1/2 acres outside Launceston to be handed over before I can get slab for my 10mx10m shed poured. Have cold room panels on my job on flinders island (left overs from the morgue) waiting to come back on the next container, apple (eating, cooking and cider varieties) and cherry trees ordered......exciting times.


----------



## pk.sax (30/4/14)

Saw the bit on Big Bang theory where Sheldon is giving his mum the 'puberty' talk.

That show is still worth watching.


----------



## Cocko (30/4/14)

As long as 'Penny' is appearing in her 'evening wear' every now and then, well worth it....

Yes, I am in the butter face stage of my life. h34r:


----------



## manticle (1/5/14)

I have no idea about the show but just did a google image and there is nothing butter about that lady.

Evening wear is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Pilchard (1/5/14)

Doing 60 hours in a kitchen split shifts with your days off on a Monday and Thursday... Brew on a Wednesday night after work, figure 11pm or later and drink ones self into the next day. Cheese on the other hand is made on a non drinking Wednesday flowing to the Thursday so you have time to get all your steps down. Then smash a few so your ok to drive next morning. I want to try some all grain but atm work is crap hours to have a day to it and I'm liking what I am getting now with kits and bits. Not paid itself off yet as I have spent a months beer money on supplies but will like everything I put my mind to. Cheese, beer, tobacco etc.


----------



## Kiwimike (1/5/14)

Pilchard take a breath, breathe, breathe, and carry on


----------



## Pilchard (1/5/14)

Always carry on mate should I include my kids one a full time care low functioning autistic and the daughter high functioning, the baby seems to be normal, so to speak. Time will tell but I reckon I cracked a normal kid, he would be showing signs by now. 

I try to give my kids all the worldly experiance I can from cooking like I do every day to the garden etc. beer is a product of the garden and cooking and I want to learn this to get a great brew. 

Cheese is the product of milking Nd fermenting/culturing and I hAve explained this to them also, heat equells curd with extras. 

Tobacco on the other hand is a year long process turning seed into smoke able product. The kids know this is dad's leaf but wNt to enjoy the time harvesting and prepping it for smoking.

Like home brew they want in and found them putting a few drops of highly hopped ale into dolls shoes.... Just to try it my daughter tells me, it isnt like real beer (Carlton draught usually) it is nice and fruity, I like it..... I moved the fermenters to the garage away from prying fingers, eyes and hands. My son just jumped around like usual. I'd guess he didn't taste any as he won't taste new foods anyway but he seemed to be excited over the last brew, I bet because of the stinky hops(mouth watering) want to drink them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/5/14)

Big Bang is about as funny as 2 1/2 men...

Both as funny as getting teeth pulled


----------



## Kiwimike (1/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Big Bang is about as funny as 2 1/2 men...
> 
> Both as funny as getting teeth pulled


Without anesthetic!


----------



## Cocko (5/5/14)

Now, I don't want to panic anyone but some of this is pretty much irrefutable:

http://www.jeobox.com/7727/28-shocking-pictures-that-prove-that-the-illuminati-is-all-around-us/


Foil hats on, people.


----------



## Dave70 (5/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Big Bang is about as funny as 2 1/2 men...
> 
> Both as funny as getting teeth pulled


Q: How much coke did Charlie Sheen do?

A: Enough to kill two and a half men..


----------



## Dave70 (5/5/14)

Cocko said:


> Now, I don't want to panic anyone but some of this is pretty much irrefutable:
> 
> http://www.jeobox.com/7727/28-shocking-pictures-that-prove-that-the-illuminati-is-all-around-us/
> 
> ...


Son of a bitch.
I _knew_ it...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/5/14)

Hahahhahahahhahaha


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/5/14)

Cocko said:


> Now, I don't want to panic anyone but some of this is pretty much irrefutable:
> 
> http://www.jeobox.com/7727/28-shocking-pictures-that-prove-that-the-illuminati-is-all-around-us/
> 
> ...



While I agree with all the examples cited... French toast crunch? Yes please.


----------



## Dave70 (8/5/14)

Never understood the popularity of Game Of Thrones.

Now I do. 

Aeryn Walkers resume looks sounds very interesting.


http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/tv/at-least-six-current-or-former-porn-stars-have-appeared-in-game-of-thrones/story-e6frfmyi-1226877865387


----------



## pk.sax (17/5/14)

I wonder if everyone that checks their Ph has ever measured a brew outside the recommended range unless doing something crazy with the malts. 300 odd for a testing unit for something that should be automatically under control in every mash. Didn't want to derail the thread, just food for thought. IMO better things to spend money on.


----------



## shaunous (17/5/14)

practicalfool said:


> I wonder if everyone that checks their Ph has ever measured a brew outside the recommended range unless doing something crazy with the malts. 300 odd for a testing unit for something that should be automatically under control in every mash. Didn't want to derail the thread, just food for thought. IMO better things to spend money on.


Cough cough..... Shit stirrer, shit stirrer!!!


----------



## Steve (19/5/14)

Anybody here play World of Tanks? I do and I think im addicted.


----------



## pk.sax (19/5/14)

Stirplate is pissing me off.

Worked excellently in water test. Worked great to degas beer sample for hydrometer.

Not fukin working for actual yeast starter. Fuckin piece of shit. Need this to work so I can pitch before I leave town Wednesday.

Not happy Jan.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/14)

Hipsters than need google ....

Darmah anyone......


----------



## Not For Horses (19/5/14)

Love a good monday night brew when all goes to plan.
Left the office at 5:07. Home by 5:15. Mash on by 6. Made and ate pizza for dinner. Washed down with a California common from a couple in our brew club. Chilled and in the fermenter now.


----------



## shaunous (20/5/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Love a good monday night brew when all goes to plan.
> Left the office at 5:07. Home by 5:15. Mash on by 6. Made and ate pizza for dinner. Washed down with a California common from a couple in our brew club. Chilled and in the fermenter now.


Great Success!!!

I was heading inside around 8pm shirtless, cold and covered in oil. And not in a good way, I hate being a mechanic sometimes. At least the missus knows how to start and keep a woodfire going now, so its warm when I enter the house.


----------



## Camo6 (20/5/14)

Pray tell, is there a time when you actually love being a mechanic?


----------



## shaunous (20/5/14)

Camo6 said:


> Pray tell, is there a time when you actually love being a mechanic?


Yeh, but i'll have to get back to you on examples...


----------



## Bribie G (20/5/14)

Economy must be getting tough, it looks like Deals Direct are getting into the dating business as well:


----------



## Camo6 (20/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Yeh, but i'll have to get back to you on examples...


Maybe when you help a pretty girl broken down on the side of the road. Yep. That's about the only time. And that's happened to me all of ZERO times.


----------



## Bribie G (20/5/14)

Even then she'd turn out to be a lipstick lesbian with a taser and capsicum spray.


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/5/14)

Recently got about 50 pickaxe bottles from a family friend. Nice.


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/5/14)

I just discovered the voice to text function on my tablet has automatic censorship. c*** c*** c*** c*** f*** f*** s***


----------



## pk.sax (27/5/14)

Goddamnit this is fucked up


----------



## pk.sax (27/5/14)

Nope, as blue ^ as yesterday.


----------



## pk.sax (27/5/14)

Morons


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/5/14)

Good day then?


----------



## pk.sax (27/5/14)

Not far off.

Hate pointless meetings. Waste of time. Waste of life. I can hear the brain cells die in there.

Hate shopping for a car. Want/$$$$$ faark.

Hate being in limbo.

Meh, suppose I can have a whinge.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/5/14)

Mate sounds like you need to smash out a solid brew!!


----------



## Cocko (27/5/14)

practicalfool said:


> Not far off.
> 
> Hate pointless meetings. Waste of time. Waste of life. I can hear the brain cells die in there.
> 
> ...



I thought we did ok?


----------



## pk.sax (27/5/14)

Cocko said:


> I thought we did ok?


It's not you, it's me honey.

btw, my friggin pump is some oversized freak. It works but can't bolt down the head. Gah!

Copped a fine on the highway otw back home to boot.


----------



## Camo6 (27/5/14)

Look on the bright side PF. One more post to 4,000!!


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/5/14)

practicalfool said:


> It's not you, it's me honey.
> 
> btw, my friggin pump is some oversized freak. It works but can't bolt down the head. Gah!
> 
> Copped a fine on the highway otw back home to boot.


I'm not sure if I'm understanding this post. Something about pumping off and doing something with the head?


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/14)

If you have ever wondered how Ange Postecoglou got his seemingly ridiculous surname from, it's actually a very interesting historical hangover from the Ottoman Empire.
Prior to World War 1, the Turkish Ottoman Empire controlled much of the Balkans including Greece, and huge areas of the Middle East.

They had no "surname" system as we had in West and most people were named after their location or trade or who their father was, for example Abdul son of Ahmed the Donkey Castrator.

Along the same lines as _-sen_ in Nordic Languages and _Mc-_ in many Celtic lands.

In Turkish, son is "ogul", pronounced "owul" as the g is soft or silent. "oglu" means "son of". Pronounced "owloo" So Postacoglou is a Greek spelling of "Son of Posta or Poste". The "c" would have been put in as Greeks would consider the juxtapositon of the two vowels to be awkward if not downright ugly, so a "c" would be a natural thing for the Greek speech pattern to slip in, as well as pronouncing the soft g as a hard g.

The "oglu" construct is commonly found in Greek Surnames, much as there are millions of McWilliams and McTavishes knocking around in the West.

Not so common in Turkey itself nowadays. When it became a republic after the First World War they gave everyone a proper surname. If they didn't nominate one they were given one, which was issued out of a book with some names we would consider rather funny in the West. So there's a lot of Turks going round with names like "Mr Sunshine" and "Mr Sanitation" and "Mr Patriotic War".  Maybe there's a family "Kickass BIAB Brewer" around.

Endeth.


----------



## dicko (28/5/14)

You on speed Bribie....... Just stick to Snickers


----------



## lukiferj (28/5/14)

****. Is the football over yet?


----------



## Kiwifirst (28/5/14)

Wife: you on that beer page again? You have been on there for hours? What are reading about now?
Me: a history in The Turkish way of naming, including the nomenclature used by the Ottomans, right through to the guy heading up the Aussie soccer team.
Wife: isn't he Greek?
Me: you should create an account on AHB you learn all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

Thats GOLD


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/14)

This woman has a head that is shaped exactly like a mango.


----------



## Camo6 (28/5/14)

I love a nice piece of mango.


----------



## lukiferj (28/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> This woman has a head that is shaped exactly like a mango.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ouch


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> This woman has a head that is shaped exactly like a mango.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her breasts were in some movie about Bob Hawke.


----------



## lukiferj (28/5/14)

Pretty sure he was talking about her head Brad!


----------



## Camo6 (28/5/14)

I remember that movie. But who's Bob Hawke?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/5/14)




----------



## Camo6 (28/5/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5mBShX9fdU

Kinda looks like this old bloke.

edit: the funny bit is the homebrewer in me thinks "nice lacing."


----------



## dicko (29/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> This woman has a head that is shaped exactly like a mango.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorta reminds me of the signs on the toilet doors of the "Heartbreak Hotel" at Cape Crawford NT.

" Mangoes" on one and "No Mangoes" on the other.


----------



## Bribie G (29/5/14)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/5/14)

Looking at the Bob Hawke posts, I have been amusing myself watching Nigel Farage in action in the EU Parliament, and I have noticed that when he is interviewed usually he is either, just going into a pub, in the pub, or just coming out of the pub.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/5/14)

**** that guy (Farage)


----------



## Bridges (18/6/14)

Wow gotta love the ongoing warn williams BS. Those threads just keep on giving.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> I remember those breasts. But who's Bob Hawke?


Fixed.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

Bridges said:


> Wow gotta love the ongoing warn williams BS. Those threads just keep on giving.


Shane Warn......the txt's that keep on giving


----------



## Pogierob (18/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Any chance u can bring some down Nth NSW Steve?
> 
> I've been watching this vid for a few weeks and I cannot stop watching, tis guy rocks
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ee4bfu_t3c


Not sure if I should laugh or cry so I'm just laughing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

Henry Rollins with performane anxiety


----------



## shaunous (18/6/14)

Seen Henry Rollins years ago in GC, funny bastard.


----------



## Steve (21/6/14)

Well after a three year break from AG (and selling all my equipment)....im pleased to say I will be doing an APA on Sunday with a recipe from my mate Peteoz77. All new (second hand) equipment. Traditional 3 vessel system. Even made myself a new copper immersion chiller. Going old school. Just a tad excited. Its amazing how much you actually forget. Even the small details like what strike temp was needed to get your mash temp right etc etc. Looking forward to it. Anyone recommend a good free brewing program for a PC?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mardoo (21/6/14)

Brewmate is said by many to be good. I haven't used it myself. Or download the Beersmith trial. IIRC it's good for a month's use, and in my opinion a highly worthwhile purchase if you like it.


----------



## Kiwifirst (21/6/14)

Brewers friend will let you do a few recipes for free, then you pay for it, think it is $10.
I like it does it all once you get your head around the way it works.


----------



## Steve (21/6/14)

Downloaded Brewmate...looks good so far. Will also have a look at Brewers Friend. Cheers for the tip.
Steve


----------



## browndog (21/6/14)

Steve said:


> Well after a three year break from AG (and selling all my equipment)....im pleased to say I will be doing an APA on Sunday with a recipe from my mate Peteoz77. All new (second hand) equipment. Traditional 3 vessel system. Even made myself a new copper immersion chiller. Going old school. Just a tad excited. Its amazing how much you actually forget. Even the small details like what strike temp was needed to get your mash temp right etc etc. Looking forward to it. Anyone recommend a good free brewing program for a PC?
> Cheers
> Steve


Good to see you back into it mate. Brewmate is great!


----------



## browndog (21/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> If you have ever wondered how Ange Postecoglou got his seemingly ridiculous surname from, it's actually a very interesting historical hangover from the Ottoman Empire.
> Prior to World War 1, the Turkish Ottoman Empire controlled much of the Balkans including Greece, and huge areas of the Middle East.
> 
> They had no "surname" system as we had in West and most people were named after their location or trade or who their father was, for example Abdul son of Ahmed the Donkey Castrator.
> ...


Do you now the Turkish word for Kitchen Bribie?


----------



## Steve (22/6/14)

Shit shit shit bloody shit. Brew aborted! Misjudged my new strike temp. On my old equipment I used to heat it 12 degrees hotter than mash temps to allow for the time it took to get into the mashtun and stirred in. So, I heated the water to 77 because I wanted to err on the side of caution plus this was only a single batch and it wouldn't take as long as a double batch. ******* HLT took about 5 mins to drain even after lifting the bloody thing up and pouring it in manually. The mash was only at 56 degrees! Thought a jug of boiling water would fix that up so I did that. Didn't do anything to the temp. Ended up putting 5 x 1.8 litre jugs of boiling water into the mash tun and it would only go up to 60. The litre per kilo was now at 4.7 litres per kilo sitting at 60. I couldn't heat it up anymore so I pulled the plug. Wasn't going to waste my time continuing. Arse!


----------



## Donske (22/6/14)

Steve said:


> Shit shit shit bloody shit. Brew aborted! Misjudged my new strike temp. On my old equipment I used to heat it 12 degrees hotter than mash temps to allow for the time it took to get into the mashtun and stirred in. So, I heated the water to 77 because I wanted to err on the side of caution plus this was only a single batch and it wouldn't take as long as a double batch. ******* HLT took about 5 mins to drain even after lifting the bloody thing up and pouring it in manually. The mash was only at 56 degrees! Thought a jug of boiling water would fix that up so I did that. Didn't do anything to the temp. Ended up putting 5 x 1.8 litre jugs of boiling water into the mash tun and it would only go up to 60. The litre per kilo was now at 4.7 litres per kilo sitting at 60. I couldn't heat it up anymore so I pulled the plug. Wasn't going to waste my time continuing. Arse!



That doesn't sound right mate, sounds like a dodgy temp reading at some point in the brew day.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/14)

+1 for something wrong in temp dept of strike water. 27*c drop is a lot. 

You didnt have your grains and mash tun deep frozen just prior to use.....


----------



## Steve (22/6/14)

I was using my hand held digital one to check the temp of the strike water. Maybe its died in the arse after not been used for 3 years but I doubt itt? The mashmaster style thermometer built into the mashtun was reading 5 degrees less than the digital one. Who knows? Yes my grains and equipment are stored in the garage which is at the typical 5 degrees during our Canberra winters. Time to make some grain dog biscuits.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/14)

Still....thats a huge temp difference..

Do you pre heat your tun by pouring in a few litres of hot water and letting it warm up. I found doing this in winter helped.


----------



## simplefisherman (22/6/14)

Or do a decoction to bring the temp up?


----------



## Beertard (22/6/14)

Grrrr, you just remembered you put a beer in the freezer to chill, last night, thank **** for plastic bottles.


----------



## Steve (22/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Still....thats a huge temp difference..
> 
> Do you pre heat your tun by pouring in a few litres of hot water and letting it warm up. I found doing this in winter helped.


 No I didn't preheat the tun. Its a keggle wrapped 3 layers of insulating foam. Its new to me but was given by someone else who didn't have a problem over many many years and he brewed in his garage. Doing a boiling water test on the digital and the dial thermometer now. Not to worry. I knew I would have to tweak it seeing as its new equipment....but I didn't think I'd have to chuck it out. Live n learn.

Edit. The digital hand held one was at 98.5 in the pot of boiling water and the dial thermometer that mounts into the tun sat at 96! I re-calibrated it with the screw on the back to 100.

Just need to heat my strike temp up into the mid 80s next time to try and get the sweet spot for this equipment. Admittedly it was only 5 degrees when I started this morning. The sun wasn't even up!!


----------



## Steve (22/6/14)

Beertard said:


> Grrrr, you just remembered you put a beer in the freezer to chill, last night, thank **** for plastic bottles.


 Don't you hate that......messy when its a glass bottle.


----------



## manticle (22/6/14)

Glad I don't enjoy really cold beer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/14)

Pre heating will help, especially as its stainless.. 

You only need a kitchen kettle full to pre heat it.

I do this whilst milling the grain and getting strike water ready.


----------



## Steve (22/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pre heating will help, especially as its stainless..
> 
> You only need a kitchen kettle full to pre heat it.
> 
> I do this whilst milling the grain and getting strike water ready.


cheers champ - will give it a go next time.

Hey Stu quick question - did Tony reply to your message asking him to PM you in a thread yesterday or the day before? Ive PMd him but it comes back with he cannot accept anymore PMs at the moment. Want to get in touch with him
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/14)

He did.


----------



## Steve (22/6/14)

can you ask him to PM me as his inbox must be full.....need his EKB bitter recipe again as its disappeared from the DB.


----------



## Grott (24/6/14)

Sometimes you just have to sit back, look at and then taste your brew and say to yourself " shit this beer is good" I'll have another one and another one and another........
Cheers


----------



## mofox1 (24/6/14)

grott said:


> Sometimes you just have to sit back, look at and then taste your brew and say to yourself " shit this beer is good" I'll have another one and another one and another........
> Cheers


I'll pretend I didn't know that, and give it a try tonight.


----------



## Dave70 (25/6/14)

Going to the snow Friday with a mate for a couple of days. 
Plenty of snow, but I'll bet its going to be WINDY. 

Hardly even ******* worth it...


----------



## Beertard (27/6/14)

My wife just got another job, after being retrenched two months ago. Thirty minutes before we picked up her new car, which we can now afford. Yay.
We've enough of her payout left to pay off allll those damn credit cards.


----------



## shaunous (28/6/14)

My tiny little local just swapped its Coopers Pale Ale tap, after the Publican told me a month ago he'd never get rid of it, to a JS 150Lashes.

Not sure wether to be angry, happy or meh?

But 150 Lashes at $4.90 a Schooner, well, can't be to angry with that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/14)

Thats fucked.

Obciously big beer paid him to swap.


----------



## shaunous (28/6/14)

Yeh well, funny thing that. I was the only one drinking it, everyone was saying 'Have u tried the new beer, taste like wine or some bad breakfast juice'. No one ever said that about the Coopers, and a few drank it, but he claims no one drank the Coopers and people will like the Lashes more.

Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/14)

150 is OK.....but its basically a 1or 2 keg beer.

Shall ask the Coopers rep and get the full story.


----------



## shaunous (28/6/14)

I got out of him after annoying him that when he took the pub over 6 months ago that he sold his tap rights away. But This one tap was to stay coopers, he may have changed his mind after all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/14)

So he...in the words of the the Blues Brothers..took the liberty of " bullshiting " to you


----------



## goomboogo (29/6/14)

They could try Hoegaarden on tap. Yesterday, an employee at Dan Murphy's said if I liked Hoegaarden then I would like 150 lashes. According to him they are pretty much the same beer. This advice came unsolicited.


----------



## pk.sax (29/6/14)

Lmao. Yes, the advice from bottle shop attendants who like to make you think you don't want to go in there because they really don't want you to go in there.


----------



## shaunous (29/6/14)

goomboogo said:


> They could try Hoegaarden on tap. Yesterday, an employee at Dan Murphy's said if I liked Hoegaarden then I would like 150 lashes. According to him they are pretty much the same beer. This advice came unsolicited.


He may as well sent you to the hardware store to get striped paint. 

He needs to ask Dan Murphy's for extra training in beer acknowledgement.


----------



## goomboogo (29/6/14)

shaunous said:


> He needs to ask Dan Murphy's for extra training in beer acknowledgement.
> 
> .


I'm sure he acknowledges it's existence.


----------



## Not For Horses (29/6/14)

I like the idea that beer starts life in an esky and is returned to an esky towards it's final moments. Kind of poetic.


----------



## Mardoo (29/6/14)

A bit of philosophy in the maltings, NFH?


----------



## Beertard (30/6/14)

Do competition entry beers in pet bottles need an intact tamper evident ring?


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

Anyone persons compared 150 Lashes in a bottle to on Tap.

Does the 'On Tap' version have less taste and aroma, like its watered down compared to the bottle???


----------



## Steve (2/7/14)

Scored myself a job a Canberras biggest Microbrewery, Zierholz Brewery. 
Pleased is an understatement.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## manticle (2/7/14)

Just good that you found work. To find it in an industry you have such an affiliation is great. Well done mate.


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/14)

google maps are really committed to privacy:

http://i.imgur.com/DyeQY6F.jpg


----------



## Steve (6/7/14)

Thanks all.

50th Birthday Party last night at work......I can now officially say "I can organise a piss up in a brewery"! :lol:


----------



## Pollux (11/7/14)

Congrata Steve. Hope you're fit and strong.....If not, you will be soon.


----------



## Dave70 (13/7/14)

Checkin in because I forgot how to gelatin beer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Checkin in because I forgot how to gelatin beer.


You might have to re-hydrate it... h34r:


----------



## Dave70 (13/7/14)

Oh...you gotta re-hydrate.
1 cup of dry gelatin to 2 (level teaspoons) of 75 deg water. 
Yep, you cant go wrong when you re-hydrate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Oh...you gotta re-hydrate.
> 1 cup of dry gelatin to 2 (level teaspoons) of 75 deg water.
> Yep, you cant go wrong when you re-hydrate.


WHAT....You mean you cant just sprinkle....

Will half the gelatin die..?


----------



## Dave70 (14/7/14)

That's why I make a gelatin starter.


----------



## Red Baron (14/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Oh...you gotta re-hydrate.
> 1 cup of dry gelatin to 2 (level teaspoons) of 75 deg water.
> Yep, you cant go wrong when you re-hydrate.


Shit- I've been doing it wrong then. I've been using 2 HEAPED teaspoons of water to re-hydrate........


----------



## dicko (14/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> google maps are really committed to privacy:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DyeQY6F.jpg


A junk yard dog and a junk yard pig.....how novel :lol:


----------



## Steve (14/7/14)

One batch of Tonys EKG Bitter brewed this morning and now the fermenter. Its been too long since I brewed this and cant wait to try it again.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pollux (14/7/14)

I haven't been on here in a while.....Has this place died right off or something? was there something I missed


----------



## Pollux (14/7/14)

I haven't been on here in a while.....Has this place died right off or something? was there something I missed


----------



## Steve (14/7/14)

Pollux said:


> I haven't been on here in a while.....Has this place died right off or something? was there something I missed


Thought the same after a 3 year break Pollux. Being back a few months. After working in the LHBS for the past 8 months....it kinda gets you in the mood to brew decent beer. Theres a few characters being banned. Namely Bum who no less started this very thread! Don't know why though. Not to bothered to find out either to be honest.


----------



## Bribie G (15/7/14)

Hi Pollux. I've moved from Bribie Island to Old Bar. There's another Orange guy on the forum if you have a look around. Best Regards to Mrs and Ms Pollux.

Yes it's settled down around here, mostly brewing discussions believe it or not.


----------



## Bribie G (15/7/14)

So my lady friend has a lovely white little female rabbit with brown ears, keeps it in a little run with a hutch. Couple of people knock on her door with a black floppy eared rabbit they have found wandering and ask if, as a rabbit person, she knows who it might belong to.

No problems, leave it with me, my little girl would love some company, rabbits need a lot of attention as they can die of loneliness.

She obviously didn't get white rabbit properly sexed, it rooted the black rabbit constantly for three days. Neighbours were amazed that two animals could hump for so many hours.


Looming rabbit plague around Old Bar methinks.


----------



## jlm (15/7/14)

Rabbits make pies, not pets.


----------



## Bribie G (16/7/14)

I love little fluffy bunnies

They taste like guinea pig.


----------



## Dave70 (16/7/14)

I admire their resilience. 
Come at them with traps, pestilence, drought, ferrets whatever you like, You just cant keep them down. 
My .22 was never going to make a dent.

Rabbits.
Natures target practice.


----------



## Airgead (16/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Come at them with traps, pestilence, drought, ferrets whatever you like,


I come at them with sauce... A nice cider, brandy and mushroom sauce this time I think...


----------



## dicko (16/7/14)

jlm said:


> Rabbits make pies, not pets.


Underground Mutton...  h34r:


----------



## shaunous (16/7/14)

Reminds of this recent article I just read yesterday. About time they got serious.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-07-12/fines-flagged-for-not-eradicating-wild-dogs/5590996


----------



## Steve (20/7/14)

Well well well! After a 3 ish years break of no AG brewing, today I had the pleasure of cracking open my first brew done with my new equipment. After all the years and hipe I went with DSGA as I hadn't done it before. Wow! What a fantastic experience it is again to taste real grain and hops in a beer.....why did I stop? I wont again. Fu*&^cking well chuffed!!*
Cheers!
Steve

*Chuffed in pommie language means very bloody happy.


----------



## jlm (20/7/14)

shaunous said:


> Reminds of this recent article I just read yesterday. About time they got serious.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-07-12/fines-flagged-for-not-eradicating-wild-dogs/5590996


Heard a story on RN earlier this year about how bad its got in far west QLD........Hunters are getting paid upwards of $100 a scalp. Told a mate down here who was a pro shooter and did that sort of work in SEQLD and northern rivers and he nearly shit himself and went back up there. Luckily for drunks like me he was balls deep in the process of opening the best boozer this town has seen (if you like quality beer) and stayed.


----------



## Goose (21/7/14)

Is this where Stu got his post count up ?


----------



## Pogierob (22/7/14)

Couldn't be nothered looking for a thread to post this in, but check out these bad boys.

http://www.bertusbrewery.com/2012/01/diy-tap-handles.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/14)

Goose said:


> Is this where Stu got his post count up ?


You wish


----------



## shaunous (22/7/14)

Rob.P said:


> Couldn't be nothered looking for a thread to post this in, but check out these bad boys.
> 
> http://www.bertusbrewery.com/2012/01/diy-tap-handles.html


They've been posted around on here before, and a coupla guys on here have made their own up. 

They do look cool.


----------



## pk.sax (22/7/14)

That was fun yesterday. Can anyone tell me how long the comment thread got before the Gestapo took it down.


----------



## shaunous (22/7/14)

What's the comment thread?


----------



## pk.sax (22/7/14)

Hehe. Donkey tribute.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/7/14)

Was it your status that said "RIP bum"? I only saw one reply.


----------



## dicko (22/7/14)

shaunous said:


> What's the comment thread?


Very interested



practicalfool said:


> That was fun yesterday. Can anyone tell me how long the comment thread got before the Gestapo took it down.


Mmmm!! tell me more??


----------



## pk.sax (22/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Was it your status that said "RIP bum"? I only saw one reply.


I saw two...


----------



## pk.sax (22/7/14)

dicko said:


> Very interested
> 
> 
> Mmmm!! tell me more??


I shall take the fifth, since this website is now housed in the us of a and likely subject to those laws I feel my choice is completely appropriate.

Hail John Grisham for legal training.


----------



## dicko (22/7/14)

practicalfool said:


> I shall take the fifth, since this website is now housed in the us of a and likely subject to those laws I feel my choice is completely appropriate.
> 
> Hail John Grisham for legal training.


Then you don't need a solicitor you need a lawyer.... :lol: :lol: :lol: h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/7/14)

practicalfool said:


> I saw two...


I missed all the fun (again), dang!


----------



## Cocko (22/7/14)

Is bum gone? What the?


----------



## Camo6 (22/7/14)

Pffft. What'd bum ever do for this thread.


----------



## mje1980 (25/7/14)

This is inside my knee, after I snapped my kneecap. Im about 10 weeks into rehab, another month I think I'll be back at work. Can bend to around 120-130, which is enough for most things ( except squatting really low ). Strength is getting back there and I can just start to go down stairs.

In another year or two I plan on getting the wires cut out to give me a bit more range of motion.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/7/14)

Ouch!!


----------



## Steve (25/7/14)

mje1980 said:


> This is inside my knee, after I snapped my kneecap. Im about 10 weeks into rehab, another month I think I'll be back at work. Can bend to around 120-130, which is enough for most things ( except squatting really low ). Strength is getting back there and I can just start to go down stairs.
> 
> In another year or two I plan on getting the wires cut out to give me a bit more range of motion.


****! That's huge. People don't realise how painful it is to have a bung knee. The slightest twist in the wrong direction and you're crippled for hours. I had a minor op last September (torn meniscus) on one of my knees. Took months but still Im nervous about over doing it. Hope it all goes well mje.


----------



## jyo (25/7/14)

I call bullshit. That's just a couple of twisted up coat hangers over an x-ray.



Seriously, hope you get well, man.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (26/7/14)

Damn!!

That makes my ankle look like nothing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/7/14)

Your ankle looks like my right fore arm with all that metal in there,,,, -_-


----------



## mje1980 (26/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Damn!!
> That makes my ankle look like nothing.
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, that looks serious!


----------



## mje1980 (26/7/14)

Steve said:


> ****! That's huge. People don't realise how painful it is to have a bung knee. The slightest twist in the wrong direction and you're crippled for hours. I had a minor op last September (torn meniscus) on one of my knees. Took months but still Im nervous about over doing it. Hope it all goes well mje.


Thanks mate, it happened in march and I'm now walking pretty much normal. My quads in that leg are still weaker though, but yesterday I went to a local beach that has 56 steps down to the sand and was able to go down and up 5 times each. Bit sore after but not too bad. I've got heaps of stairs at work so I need to be able to do them. 

Yes, it is a pain in the arse. I hate running, but to not be able to if I need to, or with the kids is frustrating. Love to get back on my surf boards, but again, it could take a bit more time.

In time, i should get back to all that stuff but right now I'm just looking forward to going back to work. 

Did I really just say that?


----------



## goomboogo (26/7/14)

mje1980 said:


> In time, i should get back to all that stuff but right now I'm just looking forward to going back to work.


You've got bigger problems than your knee.


----------



## mofox1 (26/7/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Damn!!
> 
> That makes my ankle look like nothing.
> 
> ...


I don't want to alarm you... but there are some tiny beer bottles and an equally tiny microwave inside your ankle.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/7/14)

and a lounge....


You need a bigger flat dude


----------



## Camo6 (26/7/14)

That's a lounge? I just thought he had real leathery feet. (But then I 'membered he's in the mining industry and probably has skin like it's been soaked in buttermilk then wrapped in goldleaf).


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/7/14)

Only miners can afford leather lounges....


----------



## spog (26/7/14)

mje1980 said:


> This is inside my knee, after I snapped my kneecap. Im about 10 weeks into rehab, another month I think I'll be back at work. Can bend to around 120-130, which is enough for most things ( except squatting really low ). Strength is getting back there and I can just start to go down stairs.
> In another year or two I plan on getting the wires cut out to give me a bit more range of motion.


How did you manage to trip arse up and end up with an immersion chiller in your knee?


----------



## Camo6 (26/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Only miners can afford leather lounges....


Upon close inspection you can just make out Gina's G banger stuck between the cushions.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (26/7/14)

Camo6 said:


> Upon close inspection you can just make out Gina's G banger stuck between the cushions.


Mining isn't about what you know, but who you blow and I need a bigger flat!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/7/14)

You do need a bigger flat...but I cant help you getting blown.....unless its 454 Chev...


----------



## mje1980 (27/7/14)

spog said:


> How did you manage to trip arse up and end up with an immersion chiller in your knee?


I heard it would give me better efficiency . 

I'm a no chiller now, hate to try and get a cube in there though


----------



## Steve (28/7/14)

mje1980 said:


> Thanks mate, it happened in march and I'm now walking pretty much normal. My quads in that leg are still weaker though, but yesterday I went to a local beach that has 56 steps down to the sand and was able to go down and up 5 times each. Bit sore after but not too bad. I've got heaps of stairs at work so I need to be able to do them.
> 
> Yes, it is a pain in the arse. I hate running, but to not be able to if I need to, or with the kids is frustrating. Love to get back on my surf boards, but again, it could take a bit more time.
> 
> ...


Yup....I couldn't even play football with my kids (soccer to the untrained) in the back yard without fear of twisting my knee. My knee collapsed once pushing the bloody lawn mower and couldn't stand up without help. I consider myself lucky compared to the pic of your knee. I hate running to....the only time I used to run was when I was being chased! Take it easy. Hope you get back to normal soon
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (28/7/14)

People used to say to me that I shouldn't have to bring work home on the weekends and I agreed with them........but now its a bloody pleasure! LOL. Kegged by my very own hands!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/7/14)

Being as we are having a show and tell, I will swap your broken knee cap and stalking wilbur's ankles
for this.My tumour.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (28/7/14)

Damn. I hope things improve for you. Now that definitely makes mine look like nothing. 

Just in case you need some cheering up, here is a photo of about 2 seconds before my ankle broke... Enjoy!


----------



## Pollux (29/7/14)

Steve said:


> People used to say to me that I shouldn't have to bring work home on the weekends and I agreed with them........but now its a bloody pleasure! LOL. Kegged by my very own hands!
> Cheers
> Steve



Lucky bugger, I have to take my own kegs in........On the upside, they are 19L...


----------



## Bribie G (29/7/14)

Gazed up to the sky this afternoon whilst waiting to pick someone up from train. I reckon the bastards were trying to sell us something.


----------



## Bizier (29/7/14)

Cough


----------



## Bizier (29/7/14)

That camera captured your buzz.


----------



## Gelding (30/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> Hi Pollux. I've moved from Bribie Island to Old Bar. There's another Orange guy on the forum if you have a look around. Best Regards to Mrs and Ms Pollux.
> 
> Yes it's settled down around here, mostly brewing discussions believe it or not.



I'd never heard of Old Bar before till I looked it up... Taree yes....


----------



## Airgead (31/7/14)

Guy I work with lost his kid yesterday. 5 years old. Pneumonia. Ear ache Friday. Intensive care Sunday. Gone yesterday.

****.

Hug your kids when you get home.


----------



## i-a-n (31/7/14)

Airgead said:


> Guy I work with lost his kid yesterday. 5 years old. Pneumonia. Ear ache Friday. Intensive care Sunday. Gone yesterday.
> 
> ****.
> 
> Hug your kids when you get home.


As you say 

**** 

RIP


----------



## Dave70 (1/8/14)

Airgead said:


> Guy I work with lost his kid yesterday. 5 years old. Pneumonia. Ear ache Friday. Intensive care Sunday. Gone yesterday.
> 
> ****.
> 
> *Hug your kids when you get home.*


Christ...I cant even stand to think about it. 

That's exactly the way I feel every time I hear news like that. 

So sorry for those people.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/8/14)

I can't stand any child deaths, I really can't watch the news any more with all those kids in Gaza and Syria getting injured and killed, so much negativity weakens the mind.


----------



## mje1980 (1/8/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Being as we are having a show and tell, I will swap your broken knee cap and stalking wilbur's ankles
> for this.My tumour.


Jeez mate, hope it all goes well.


----------



## Dave70 (1/8/14)

I need a new TV but do I really need a more evpensive smart TV?

Also, whats a smart TV?


----------



## Airgead (1/8/14)

Dave70 said:


> Also, whats a smart TV?


Its a smart device that makes you dumb by watching it.


----------



## Dave70 (1/8/14)

But between the PC, phones and laptop, we only have *four *possible points of internet access between two adults at home.
How are you supposed to get by like that?


----------



## Airgead (1/8/14)

You need a tablet or two.


----------



## Airgead (1/8/14)

Just made a mental count. For our family of 4 - 

4 notebooks
3 phones
2 tablets
1 smart tv (don't its really not worth it)
2 internet connected PVR
1 9TB home server with internet connectivity
1 internet connected streaming audio box (sonos - do its so worth it)

You guys aren't even trying...


----------



## pk.sax (1/8/14)

I just noticed that one person in your family does not have a phone.

This is an unacceptable form of responsible behaviour.


----------



## pk.sax (3/8/14)

Caution: morbid poetry, just the mood leading up to Monday

Kill me while I am still alive;
For when I am dead, death would be just deja-vu
Let me feel it come up to me and take what is alive, fighting, before it has left completely.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/8/14)

Sounds like you could do with a beverage.


----------



## Donske (3/8/14)

Airgead said:


> Just made a mental count. For our family of 4 -
> 
> 4 notebooks
> 3 phones
> ...


Haha, I'm going to do the count tomorrow when I can be bothered walking that far away from the beer supply but I'm pretty sure I can top that. I'm pretty positive we all have at least 2 computers, a smart phone or 2 each along with smart TVs and gaming consoles, shit, even my blue ray player has a basic browser and YouTube app. 



Hmmmm, thinking about it you've just made me realise how many gadgets I can afford to flog off on Gumtree to help fund the HERMs unit I'm planning.


----------



## goomboogo (3/8/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Sounds like you could do with a beverage.


It appears he's already had quite a few.


----------



## Camo6 (3/8/14)

Sorry PF, but can't let your mood bring me down:

The kids are sick, it's Sunday night,
They need to rest, who'll aid their plight?
To stay at home, well half their luck,
And I've given notice, who gives a ****?

Looks like I've got a couple of brew helpers tomorrow! HOORAY!!


----------



## pk.sax (3/8/14)

I have one, empty glass that was full.
Transparent nothingness where there was fluff.
The drain of colour when everything got painted clear.



It is a mood, the reflection of what the eyes saw on pages, an echo of the story my ears read, a touch of what the mind felt.



A picture of an empty head with too much to hold in.


----------



## pk.sax (3/8/14)

I blame bob Marley.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/8/14)

Airgead said:


> Just made a mental count. For our family of 4 -
> 
> 4 notebooks
> 3 phones
> ...


For nearly 18mnths I did all my internet,email,AHB etc via my phone.

Finally getting a laptop after all that time felt kind of wierd....and BIG....


----------



## pk.sax (3/8/14)

Old grand Nani is close to carking it. All those miles away, can just hope she isn't in pain. It's a grand old age for her, would be happy when she has release. I'm going to work it out and see her one last time, been years. Feel so guilty, called and she was mad at me for less than a heartbeat and her's are short. Just losing all my connection. It's like it takes that to feel a tug.


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/14)

Once our elders are gone, they're gone, with all of their knowledge and stories not yet shared. Go.


----------



## Bribie G (6/8/14)

Dave70 said:


> But between the PC, phones and laptop, we only have *four *possible points of internet access between two adults at home.
> How are you supposed to get by like that?


What you need is a quad core Android dongle. For about $90 it turns your TV into a smart TV and you can watch funny animal clips on YouTube. You can also put a wireless keyboard and mouse dongle into the dongle and use it exactly like a PC.

Donglemania.


----------



## Bribie G (6/8/14)

Gelding said:


> I'd never heard of Old Bar before till I looked it up... Taree yes....


Mid North Coast's hidden treasure. I'd never heard of Old Bar either until two months before we moved here. :blink:


----------



## Droopy Brew (6/8/14)

practicalfool said:


> Caution: morbid poetry, just the mood leading up to Monday
> 
> Kill me while I am still alive;
> For when I am dead, death would be just deja-vu
> Let me feel it come up to me and take what is alive, fighting, before it has left completely.


----------



## Bribie G (6/8/14)

let us live our lives so well that death shall tremble to take us.


----------



## Steve (10/8/14)

Hmmmm....Stone and Wood Pacific Ale isn't quite what I was expecting unfortunately. Shame as I was looking forward to it. Over the past month 4 people have told me how great it is and asked how to make it. Unfortunately I couldn't give them an answer as I hadn't tried it or looked it up. Sent the missus on a mission to DM to buy a 6 pack. To be honest I have a longneck of a kit beer in the fridge now which is hopped and dry hopped with galaxy that would give it a very good run for its money. Very disappointed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/8/14)

mate, sounds like the usual dan murphy's treatment.. it's a pretty fragile beer: all late hops, pale malt & some wheat and that's it. Withhold your judgement until you have it on tap I'd say.


----------



## pk.sax (10/8/14)

That's right, for some reason beer had always travelled up to cairns quite well but having it on tap in brissy blew me away.


----------



## Steve (10/8/14)

LOL actually scratch that.....I just tried the said kit beer in the fridge and its terrible compared to the 6 pack. Same hops etc. Would love to try it on tap to compare with the bottles. Its very easy to drink but from all accounts I was expecting a bit more....something?


----------



## Steve (10/8/14)

Nope, sorry but this beer isn't for me. It just reminds me of a kit beer that's been overly hopped to mask the fact that its a kit. Nothing special whatsoever. Im no beer snob but ive just struggled through the 5th stubby and don't feel like drinking the last one.


----------



## Donske (10/8/14)

Steve said:


> LOL actually scratch that.....I just tried the said kit beer in the fridge and its terrible compared to the 6 pack. Same hops etc. Would love to try it on tap to compare with the bottles. Its very easy to drink but from all accounts I was expecting a bit more....something?


Haha, if the pacific wasn't so damn expensive for what it is it would be my go to commercial beer when running low on home brew, I love the huge hop character they have managed without having the beer completely unbalanced, it's a great summer quaffer.

If I could just figure out how to use Galaxy in the beers I brew without it going grassy I'd keep something similar on tap during the warmer months.


----------



## manticle (10/8/14)

Steve said:


> Nope, sorry but this beer isn't for me. It just reminds me of a kit beer that's been overly hopped to mask the fact that its a kit. Nothing special whatsoever. Im no beer snob but ive just struggled through the 5th stubby and don't feel like drinking the last one.


I've tried swpa in bottles from quality shops and on tap and I've always found it lacking. It has a galaxy hop punch when fresh (admittedly not a huge fan of galaxy) but little malt backbone. Can see it as a gateway, summer smasher like JS golden ale used to be and I think that is its intention but generally I find it overrated. Probably my expectations more than the beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/8/14)

JS golden ale never had or was even in the ballpark for the amount of hop presence. Fresh S&W is like drinking pasito with lawn clippings & yeast in it


----------



## Donske (11/8/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> JS golden ale never had or was even in the ballpark for the amount of hop presence. Fresh S&W is like drinking pasito with lawn clippings & yeast in it


When put like that it sounds pretty horrid, pretty much perfect description though.


----------



## Mardoo (11/8/14)

Unsold! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## manticle (11/8/14)

> JS golden ale never had or was even in the ballpark for the amount of hop presence. Fresh S&W is like drinking pasito with lawn clippings & yeast in it


I don't mean they were comparable in that regard - just that the market and appeal (old JS not that Chancer shite) were similar - 'beery' enough to be served to people whose tastes verge towards mainstrema pale lager, drunk cold at a barbecue rather than for Certified Craft Nerds to run through BJCP scoresheets, post on ratebeer and tell people at parties they're drinking it wrong.

I like pasito but please keep it away from my beer. Grass clippings can stay in the pile at the back.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/8/14)

I just had a fresh S&W PA off tap with lunch. Bloody delicious.


----------



## manticle (11/8/14)

Weirdo


----------



## manticle (11/8/14)

Although I do wish I could drink beer at lunch too.


----------



## shaunous (11/8/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just had a fresh S&W PA off tap with lunch. Bloody delicious.


I also dig it, but it isn't because u don't like it Manticle and we are never allowed to agree with each other  I think it's pretty damn good, but the brewery is only down the road I suppose and it'd maybe taste fresher. Has been over a year since I had it, and only ever on tap.


----------



## manticle (11/8/14)

I agree with you often.
Well sometimes.

Occasionally.


Shut up.


----------



## TheWiggman (11/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> Hi Pollux. I've moved from Bribie Island to Old Bar. There's another Orange guy on the forum if you have a look around. Best Regards to Mrs and Ms Pollux.


Somebody mentioned Orange? Flattered. 
Need to start a brew club as it's a bit lonely. Actually walked the kids past a garage in the northern estate of Diamond Drive and noticed a keg boiler in the garage with a few chairs around it. They live among us.


----------



## Pollux (12/8/14)

Yeap. I'm part of the Orange crowd now.....

Although I haven't brewed ay home in ages, partly because my HLT is at work being used as a caustic soda boiler and partly because I am able to take home beer from work.

Bribie, Old Bar hey? might have to stop by next time I go see the parents up Kempsey way.


----------



## Donske (15/8/14)

shaunous said:


> I also dig it, but it isn't because u don't like it Manticle and we are never allowed to agree with each other  I think it's pretty damn good, but the brewery is only down the road I suppose and it'd maybe taste fresher. Has been over a year since I had it, and only ever on tap.


I've found it holds up pretty well in bottles for how much of the flavour profile is apparently from late kettle/whirlpool additions. 

It is almost always better on tap though, hoping the bar we drink at pregame during the football season has kept it a standard tap this year, its a cracker for Sunday afternoon sessions in the middle of summer. Love the 4ish% ABV too, makes the next day a bit more bearable.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/8/14)

Congratulations and good luck for today for Mr and the soon to be Mrs Snorkel.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/8/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Congratulations and good luck for today for Mr and the soon to be Mrs Snorkel.


Cheers mate


----------



## TheWiggman (16/8/14)

Beer-related post for those interested.
I work with one of the Coopers heirs (mum is a Cooper, dad is a Seppelt) and at the pub last night found out the story with the new skinny Coopers bottles. 

A superintendent at work loves his CPA. One Friday he picks up a slab, and like most of us got annoyed with the stubbie holder falling off the stubbie. Calls said bloke into his office and says "what's the deal with these BS new bottles?"
Anyway, he's all "don't even start..." and it's clear there were some internal battles with it. A new bottling machine was required that needed to comply with a certain food hygeine standard and they needed to source the machine from Germany. The manufacturers _only_ provided bottling machines for the skinny, 330ml-type bottle footprint so if they wanted to upgrade, that was their only course. To their credit they maintained the 375ml size.
On leaving he says "for what's it's worth, I heaps prefer the older style bottle and fought to keep them". Respect.

So there you go.


----------



## Steve (17/8/14)

What am I doing wrong? I typed in rye ipa in the search field, clicked on forum and there were no results? How can that be?


----------



## goomboogo (17/8/14)

Steve said:


> What am I doing wrong? I typed in rye ipa in the search field, clicked on forum and there were no results? How can that be?


Click on google instead of forums in the drop-down search menu. That gave almost 300 hits for Rye IPA.


----------



## Steve (17/8/14)

Cheers champ

Edit. Was hoping there would have been something here on AHB about one.


----------



## shaunous (17/8/14)

Coopers have new bottles???


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/8/14)

I didn't notice either. I only have it in bars so there's that.


----------



## QldKev (18/8/14)

Could already be posted, but here goes


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkbZlautuUc#t=84


----------



## shaunous (18/8/14)

QldKev said:


> Could already be posted, but here goes
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkbZlautuUc#t=84


I watched about 5 seconds of that and somehow found this over to the right of screen, needless to say I got well distracted.


----------



## QldKev (18/8/14)

lol, that's where I ended up too.

Then this one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS-L15IKHOc


----------



## Camo6 (18/8/14)

Bookmarking this thread till the wife's in bed...


----------



## shaunous (18/8/14)

My wife just seen the last one QLD Kev posted, all I got was "your an idiot".

She seen my twitter account the other day, that has since been cleaned up


----------



## Camo6 (18/8/14)

My kids love watching Ben & Holly's on my phone before sleepy time. For that reason alone I have removed both Twitter and Tumblr.

If I was a religious man I'd agree that the internet was the devil's greatest invention.


----------



## Bridges (20/8/14)

Bridges said:


> Wow gotta love the ongoing warn williams BS. Those threads just keep on giving.


 And I say again...


----------



## pk.sax (20/8/14)

I was in the mood for an argument today. Should've logged in earlier.


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/8/14)

practicalfool said:


> I was in the mood for an argument today. Should've logged in earlier.


Pff you ate totally wrong, it's always the right time to start an argument. I'm pretty sure something about nazis here or something. Pol Pot.


----------



## pk.sax (21/8/14)

Your spelling is atrocious.


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/8/14)

*You're


----------



## pk.sax (22/8/14)

They got me! They fukin got me. The basterds.





What I'd like right now is a couple of tall ones from the tap, alas the fukin cold. I have to beat it by Monday so I can go meet a government official for something important and shouldn't be taking chances. It friggin blows.


----------



## pk.sax (22/8/14)

I gave in


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/8/14)

I like using beersmith's mobile app to keep my brewing records. That is all.


----------



## pk.sax (24/8/14)

Just don't feel like being unkind.

Depression is a bastard to beat too. Blame the no-touch attitudes of parents and public for breeding a generation of lost causes. ******* bogans.


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/8/14)

With the popularity of jelly shots at parties, I wonder why none of the alcopop makers haven't tried getting pre made ones into the bottlos


----------



## sponge (26/8/14)

I thought you could buy pre-made jelly shots at bottles shops?

Maybe it's only those CSC/Midori/etc shots that are sold..


----------



## petesbrew (29/8/14)

Just got diagnosed with moderate-acute carpel tunnel. Sister in law asked if it was caused by brewing.LOL. More like drinking!


----------



## i-a-n (29/8/14)

petesbrew said:


> Just got diagnosed with moderate-acute carpel tunnel. Sister in law asked if it was caused by brewing.LOL. More like drinking!


Alcohol doesn't help that condition. 
If it gets really bad a day or two off the booze might provide you with some surprising relief.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/14)

Surgery


----------



## Steve (1/9/14)

Profound moment with a red back today.

Kids toys, trucks, diggers, cranes are always a nice home to red backs at our place. Just out of curiosty today I turned over one of their dumper trucks and there it was a big bad black red back sitting hiding near the wheel arch. Without thinking I thought I'll get the little f(*&cker and chucked the truck immediately into my HLT to drown it. (Id just finished a brew and had re-cycled my chilling water into my HLT in case you were wondering). Anyways I stood watching for about 3-4 seconds and then out he came from his little hide out. Unfortunately for him he was under 10 litres of water. Legs splayed out, trying to swim. It was like he was in space, helplessly floating around getting know where looking straight up at me. After a few of seconds he stopped trying to swim. That's when I felt like an arsehole. I thought....ive killed it for no reason. What an arsehole am I to do that. He was now all curled up in a ball, not moving. The guilts for the better of me at this point so I got a stick to try and fish him out. I poked him and he moved. To my elation he moved. Hes not dead, great. I'll save him. I got the stick under him and with a flick he was up and out of the water running up the stick towards my fingers with his big red backed abdomen flashing huge warning signals. I dropped the stick and stood on him with a quick twist of my boot. Bizarre. End of.


----------



## shaunous (1/9/14)

Dave's Not Here Maaaaan...


----------



## Steve (1/9/14)

Dave, dave its me, Dave open up maaaaan


----------



## i-a-n (1/9/14)

Steve said:


> Profound moment with a red back today.
> 
> Kids toys, trucks, diggers, cranes are always a nice home to red backs at our place. Just out of curiosty today I turned over one of their dumper trucks and there it was a big bad black red back sitting hiding near the wheel arch. Without thinking I thought I'll get the little f(*&cker and chucked the truck immediately into my HLT to drown it. (Id just finished a brew and had re-cycled my chilling water into my HLT in case you were wondering). Anyways I stood watching for about 3-4 seconds and then out he came from his little hide out. Unfortunately for him he was under 10 litres of water. Legs splayed out, trying to swim. It was like he was in space, helplessly floating around getting know where looking straight up at me. After a few of seconds he stopped trying to swim. That's when I felt like an arsehole. I thought....ive killed it for no reason. What an arsehole am I to do that. He was now all curled up in a ball, not moving. The guilts for the better of me at this point so I got a stick to try and fish him out. I poked him and he moved. To my elation he moved. Hes not dead, great. I'll save him. I got the stick under him and with a flick he was up and out of the water running up the stick towards my fingers with his big red backed abdomen flashing huge warning signals. I dropped the stick and stood on him with a quick twist of my boot. Bizarre. End of.


Don't beat yourself up about it, he's gone to a better place with a beer volcano and a stripper factory. 

He's been touched by the noodly appendage.


----------



## manticle (1/9/14)

She. Big, black/red, venomous redbacks are always she.
They also rarely bite unless aggressively provoked or their nest is threatened.
Enjoyed the story nonetheless, Steve.


----------



## petesbrew (1/9/14)

Cool story bro


----------



## tavas (1/9/14)

i-a-n said:


> He's been touched by the noodly appendage.


Don't people go to gaol for that sort of thing?


----------



## TheWiggman (1/9/14)

No I think that's what happens once they're in.


----------



## Not For Horses (2/9/14)

Drinks tea and solves crime in a 3 piece suit. Poirot is such a boss.


----------



## Airgead (7/9/14)

Brewing in the new shed!!!! WOOOOOOOO!!

On the down side, I haven't gotten the hang of my new mash esky so I'm 5 points low in the gravity. Oh well.


----------



## Airgead (7/9/14)

The day just gets better.... just cooked a standing rib of beef with roast veges. Mustard and horseradish....mmmmm... Really nice bottle of red to go with it. The missus has made chocolate pudding. And I just opened a bottle of artisanal, small batch Irish whisky that the kids got me for Father's day.

Life = good.


----------



## pk.sax (7/9/14)

I think I might have broken AHB laws.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/9/14)

practicalfool said:


> I think I might have broken AHB laws.



Do tell...I love a good AHB scandal....

What did you do?


----------



## pk.sax (8/9/14)

Abbreviated my disdain.


----------



## Not For Horses (8/9/14)

http://www.snotr.com/video/14007/Pimp_my_TV

Pay attention around 2:40.


----------



## Dave70 (10/9/14)

Walked passed a guy who was wearing this in T shirt form last weekend. 
Thought it was ******* funny. 
Or just plain funny.


----------



## Dave70 (10/9/14)

The weather's heating up and I cant decide what style of work shorts to wear this season.


----------



## pk.sax (10/9/14)

Iphone6 has lost me. Will make a switch to samsung when I get fed up of my iphone5.


----------



## Dave70 (12/9/14)

I can pretty much see this hive of police activity this from where I'm sitting. 
_*sigh*_
It use to be such a nice area..

http://thenewdaily.com.au/news/2014/09/12/3m-worth-cannabis-seized-sydney/


----------



## Dave70 (12/9/14)

Now they're loading the evidence in the truck. 
The whole street smells like its been crop dusted with lemon scented Ambi-Pur.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/9/14)

practicalfool said:


> Iphone6 has lost me. Will make a switch to samsung when I get fed up of my iphone5.


Surprised it took you so long, you seem quite intelligent from the bulk of your posts ;-)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/9/14)

I witnessed the aftermath of a truck v cyclist yesterday. Pretty gruesome. Forensic didn't finish until 5hrs after it happened.


----------



## GuyQLD (12/9/14)

So did half my staff, was pretty messed up day yesterday.


----------



## Mardoo (12/9/14)

Man I was NOT sure I wanted that photo to load. 

It sucks being a cyclist on the roads, for reasons both cyclist and driver.


----------



## pk.sax (12/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Surprised it took you so long, you seem quite intelligent from the bulk of your posts ;-)


I wasn't expecting a lot. I first had the 3GS. Then waited till the 5. Not unhappy with either, simple to use and compact enough.
All I wanted was:
1. Fresh electronics - they die and degrade. Especially small circuits.
2. Possibly lighter and thinner.
3. Subtle ui improvements.
4. Retain the effin metal case. It is durable.
5. Improved battery.

They've kept the basic form since iphone 4, so wasn't too much to expect to be consistent and deliver a useful device.

But **** them. They launch an item larger than the s5 with a smaller screen, shittier battery, no real improvements in user friendliness. Possibly more tied into their corporate sellout arrangements. Get lost! In fact, I picked the s5 over the nexus for its battery.

Eagerly awaiting the s5 dual sim to turn up now


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/9/14)

Pretty happy with my iPhone 5s. My only gripe is having to do everything via itunes rather than the device itself.. which obviously isn't going to change. 
I have a Samsung tab 3 running android and I find it clunky with some annoying bugs / "features".


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/9/14)

Work gave me a iphone 5s and I already had a galaxy s5.

The galaxy s5 is a WORLD ahead of the 5s, its clear they wont and cant bridge the gap with the iphone 6, soon after the galaxy s6 will be out anyway and no doubt better again. The s5 battery is the best improvement of any phone to my knowledge in existence! You'll love it PF!


----------



## Pollux (13/9/14)

I love my Note 3.

Huge screen, battery lasts all day with heavy use, plus a stylus for when my fat fingers can't hit the right spot.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/9/14)

Only thing that sucks about notes is you need to pay for an extra bus ticket to cart them around!!!


----------



## warra48 (14/9/14)

I love the bonus double benefit of burps after swallowing a good draught of my latest AIPA. I love hops.


----------



## Dave70 (17/9/14)

Cant begin to imagine what the parents of the young bloke William Tyrell who went missing from Kendall last Friday must be enduring currently. 
Every time I hear it on the news it makes me want go home and hug my kids.


----------



## mofox1 (17/9/14)

Dave70 said:


> Cant begin to imagine what the parents of the young bloke William Tyrell who went missing from Kendall last Friday must be enduring currently.
> Every time I hear it on the news it makes me want go home and hug my kids.


Makes everything else seem utterly trivial... There's nothing more important than the health and well-being of your kids.


----------



## TheWiggman (17/9/14)

I totally understand you Dave. When my wife watches some current affairs program they seem to have a particular interest in families that have had tragedies (it must appeal to the target audience or something). Whenever I hear about the mum who lost her kids and husband in an accident, or a fall has left their kid in a coma, I slip away and give each of them a kiss in their sleep.

Incidentally I was at the local footy grand final this weekend with my two boys. There was a taughliner with a side curtain drawn being used as a platform for the cameraman. Some kids were playing up there (streamers and the like) and I turned and just managed to catch a glimpse of a kid falling off and landing on his head - literally. A girl jumped down and another said "is he hurt?", and she said "yeah". His feet were facing me and were motionless.
In the back of my head I thought I'd better keep and eye on this because if he doesn't move, this could be serious.
I watched him while this girl was talking to him. About 20 or 30 secs passed and she propped his head on her lap. Still no movement. I went over there and asked if he'd spoken at all and she said "no". I gently took his head, rested him on the ground and left his body straight, and asked the girl to fetch his mum or dad ASAP.

Details aside, he was breathing but was completely out. My sons (3 and 4) were asking lots of questions and were quite intrugued by it all. Mum eventually came, I told her to call 000, and a nurse was found so I passed on some details and walked away.
During the 15 or so mins I was around, he was unconscious. Normally with head trauma it only lasts a few minutes before they come to so I was fearing the worst.

I can't tell you how difficult the rest of the weekend was. This wasn't even my kid. It really stirred me up sitting there monitoring this kid's breathing and checking for vitals. Very confronting. When we went away I gave both my kids a huge hug because they were playing up there as well, and it could have been them.

I found out on Monday that the kid woke up later and was out of the hospital by the afternoon. I was very relieved. Imagine being young Tyrell's parents and not knowing at all? I don't even want to fathom what that's like.


----------



## Weizguy (17/9/14)

Dave70 said:


> Cant begin to imagine what the parents of the young bloke William Tyrell who went missing from Kendall last Friday must be enduring currently.
> Every time I hear it on the news it makes me want go home and hug my kids.


My spouse tends to fixate on all this ghoulish stuff, and she watches all the freaky rape/molest/torture/kill TV shows which, to me, glorify all that's bad in the nature of some fringe individuals.

I prefer not to watch it play out. I'm distressed at the thought of the actions, let alone seeing it dragged out for 30 min to an hour, or over days on the news.

FWIW, she reckons one of the creepy relatives knows more than they are saying, re the Kendall incident. BTW, I have an uncle from Kendall, and this must be affecting him worse than I can know.


----------



## Weizguy (17/9/14)

More randomness that I created.





Too similar for my liking, and at least one of them is a gimp (also IMO)


----------



## pk.sax (18/9/14)

Anyone able to sort of tell me an easy way to figure out which parts of the house are on the 10A circuits so I avoid them?
Ideally I'd wan to know what part of the house has the juicy 32A. But I guess if I watch it I can run a 15A thing via converter on a 16A circuit for short periods of time?


----------



## jlm (18/9/14)

The 16A circuits are your power points. The 10 your lights. I'd wager you've got an electric cooktop and oven? Thats your 32. 

Your power points are rated to 10A. There's more to a 15A outlet than the larger earth pin.


----------



## pk.sax (18/9/14)

jlm said:


> The 16A circuits are your power points. The 10 your lights. I'd wager you've got an electric cooktop and oven? Thats your 32.
> 
> Your power points are rated to 10A. There's more to a 15A outlet than the larger earth pin.


Hmnnn. Gas cooktop and hybrid pos oven with 2300w in grill elements. House has upper level with separate apartment - gas as well. Gas water heating.

Yea, I'm mulling this one hard.... One thought says - I quietly replace a 10A wall point with a 15A point... Or move house! lol

The house does have total 80A printed on the main CB. So I'm guessing wiring can't be light...


----------



## pk.sax (18/9/14)

Dangit. I got the old man to get a 15A point in the new place, pity he lives in the next state....


----------



## Camo6 (18/9/14)

Wouldn't the 32A be for the wall oven/range? I don't think you'll be able to utilise this. To determine which 10A outlets are on what circuit plug a lamp into various power points and switch the breakers off individually and see which lamps go out.
From my understanding a 15A and 10A would both use 2.5mm2 the difference being that the 15A circuit is committed to one or two outlets maximum. But I am not an expert or electrician! (so should probably chime out about now...)


----------



## Bridges (18/9/14)

Depends how long the cable run is as to cable size, (whole nother kettle of fish) but yes generally 15 amp will be on a dedicated circuit, you plug a 15a appliance into a 16 or 20 amp circ you don't have much left to play with. Weatherproof 15a on a dedicated circuit mounted right next to your switchboard.
Outlet
RCBO
cable, fixings, certificate of electrical safety, 1 hour labour plus service call.

Easy. If your place is a brick veneer with a tile roof you can put that 15A outlet anywhere on your house for another hours labour and a few metres more cable.

It's then done right, won't trip out mid boil, if you have a keg king element when it goes it'll only trip the one circuit not half your house. It also won't have you worried that your house will burn down etc, etc.
Call a sparky.


----------



## pk.sax (18/9/14)

Renting my friends.... Wouldn't bat an eyelid having it sorted properly otherwise... Think the garage probably even has a 15a point but it's not available to us/locked.

Generators.... They are getting smaller hey!
I need a big think about this.


----------



## jlm (18/9/14)

Camo6 said:


> From my understanding a 15A and 10A would both use 2.5mm2 the difference being that the 15A circuit is committed to one or two outlets maximum. But I am not an expert or electrician! (so should probably chime out about now...)


Both are wired with 2.5mm but as I pointed out earlier there is more to a 15A outlet than the larger earth pin and cable size.

Cheapest option may be to get a sparky to mount a 15A outlet in the switch board, then get yourself a 15A lead. 

And I am a sparky. Soon to be full time sparky again. Giving up the brewing job to go back to where the money is. Lots of people on the forum have said that getting a brewing job is a good way to ruin a good hobby, and after 18 months I agree completely. Working 2 jobs sucks many, varied balls too.


----------



## pk.sax (18/9/14)

You're definitely not wrong about the last bit there...

Ah well, I suppose I can always mash electric and boil on gas as at present until a better solution presents itself.


----------



## Bridges (18/9/14)

Hey PF clear some messages I just wrote a long PM regarding another option for your 15a outlet and can't send it to you!


----------



## Camo6 (18/9/14)

jlm said:


> Both are wired with 2.5mm but as I pointed out earlier there is more to a 15A outlet than the larger earth pin and cable size.
> 
> Cheapest option may be to get a sparky to mount a 15A outlet in the switch board, then get yourself a 15A lead.
> 
> And I am a sparky. Soon to be full time sparky again. Giving up the brewing job to go back to where the money is. Lots of people on the forum have said that getting a brewing job is a good way to ruin a good hobby, and after 18 months I agree completely. Working 2 jobs sucks many, varied balls too.


Just to be clear, I wasn't insinuating the outlets were the same or advocating running 15A through a 10A outlet!

BTW I hope you can slip smoothly back into the joy of home brewing. I'm reluctant to clean 5 kilo of grain out of the mash tun let alone hundreds of kilos.


----------



## pk.sax (19/9/14)

Bridges said:


> Hey PF clear some messages I just wrote a long PM regarding another option for your 15a outlet and can't send it to you!


Done


----------



## pk.sax (19/9/14)

I say to you 2 words: mash pipe.

It's made all the difference in clearing the grain. My 3v setup mash tun was excellent in draining and very very efficient, however it was a pita to clean. And heavy. Current mash basket is a doodle to clean, just tip it into a garbo bag and hose out. Job done. 10+ kilo of malt sorted.


----------



## petesbrew (28/10/14)

FFS.
Those moments in life when you watch the news and think you're not such a bad parent after all.

Got to ask my kids tonight what they know about stranger danger. Might even discuss it over a block of chocolate.


----------



## pk.sax (30/10/14)

Bridges said:


> Depends how long the cable run is as to cable size, (whole nother kettle of fish) but yes generally 15 amp will be on a dedicated circuit, you plug a 15a appliance into a 16 or 20 amp circ you don't have much left to play with. Weatherproof 15a on a dedicated circuit mounted right next to your switchboard.
> Outlet
> RCBO
> cable, fixings, certificate of electrical safety, 1 hour labour plus service call.
> ...


Landlord agreed to put in a 15A point outside. I offered to pay for the parts. He was concerned about electricity usage (I pay warm rent) but I explained and its all good. 

Yippeeeee!!!


----------



## Dave70 (3/11/14)

SoundCloud:

First up, possibly everyone on the planet knows this already, so feel free to make fun of me, but is it true that any photos you take or transfer via an apple device are automatically uploaded to soundcloud and remain there even when deleted from the device?


----------



## bradsbrew (3/11/14)

You sound a bit worried Dave?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/11/14)

I think you mean iCloud


----------



## pk.sax (3/11/14)

The newbies ate going saison crazy!


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/11/14)

'Tis the season!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/11/14)

Its true, I been drinking heaps of them!!!


----------



## Dave70 (4/11/14)

bradsbrew said:


> You sound a bit worried Dave?


Not me. I own a Nokia Lumia that runs Windows. 

"Could not send" 

Would not buy again.




Liam_snorkel said:


> I think you mean iCloud


Yep, thats what I meant.
No wonder nobody answered me on MySpace.


----------



## Airgead (4/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> Not me. I own a Nokia Lumia that runs Windows.


It takes a strong man to admit to something like that. Acceptance that you have a problem is the first step towards healing.


----------



## Bribie G (5/11/14)

Well who would have thought it:

Dolph Lundgren:

He received a degree in chemistry from Washington State University in 1976, a degree in chemical engineering from the Royal Institute of Technology in Stockholm in the early 1980s, then a Master's Degree in Chemical Engineering from the University of Sydney in Sydney, Australia in 1982. Lundgren holds a rank of 3rd _dan_ black belt in Kyokushin Karate and was European champion in 1980 and 1981.

edit: no doubt knows how to blow shit up as well as throttle it.


----------



## tavas (5/11/14)

Still can't act tho.


----------



## spog (5/11/14)

Tino Carnavale from ABC gardening is a home brewer and kegs his brews.
Tis true,I heard it on the radio,totally useless info.......


----------



## nifty (5/11/14)

spog said:


> Tino Carnavale from ABC gardening is a home brewer and kegs his brews.
> Tis true,I heard it on the radio,totally useless info.......


I like his stories on Gardening Australia...


----------



## pk.sax (14/11/14)

Could not resist.


----------



## Bribie G (19/11/14)

Only in the 21st Century.

Selfie from the operation recovery ward after my kidney stone procedure. The stuff on the left is Betadine, not shyte. I hope.





Can't drink for a few days as I'm on Oxycodone, man I can see how this stuff is becoming a National Problem, who needs a slab of RIS when you have this stuff :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Grott (19/11/14)

Are they "booties"?


----------



## menoetes (19/11/14)

Glad you pulled though OK Bribie. Enjoy the hillbilly heroine sir, they only gave me some light endone pills after my hernia op. Mind you; one beer when you're on the Endone and you're flying, though it's meant to be hell on the liver.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (19/11/14)

5 year old son just had his second half day of Kinder (Prep in Vic) orientation...he's already lost his drink bottle and lunch box.


----------



## warra48 (19/11/14)

Hey Bribie, 

Hope you recover soon and well!

And regards to your sweet lady.


----------



## Tahoose (19/11/14)

grott said:


> Are they "booties"?


The "socks" are compression stockings think anti DVT, and the other things are sequential compressors which attach to a pump and inflated every now and then to help get some blood circulation going.

We can now say that we have photo evidence of bribie wearing stockings. :lol: 

On the serious side hope it all went well.


----------



## Dave70 (20/11/14)

My young bloke has taken an interest in all things volcano lately and decided to take his book on the topic to pre school for news. 
He went on to, according to his teacher, inform his classmates when she opened the page on Pompeii that 'one day the volcano blew up and those people burned on fire and got dead'. 
Well done, son..


----------



## HBHB (20/11/14)

Just remember the old "I just had an operation, that's why I'm wearing stockings" excuse is only valid for a week or two.

Trust it all passes without too much strife and you're on the mend fast Bribie.


----------



## Blind Dog (20/11/14)

Bribie G said:


> Only in the 21st Century.
> 
> Selfie from the operation recovery ward after my kidney stone procedure. The stuff on the left is Betadine, not shyte. I hope.
> 
> ...


That's some sweet stuff (oxycodone not the stockings). Almost made it worthwhile busting my ACL 

All the best for a speedy recovery


----------



## pk.sax (20/11/14)

Haha. They gave me the stuff when I woke up in the recovery room all wild and out of control. Back to sleep...

Get well soon Mike.


----------



## Dave70 (24/11/14)

Funeral was held today for a little fella in my daughters room at pre school. Died from a brain tumor last week. Not even 2 years old. 
Hug your kids eh.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/11/14)

That is so young, I feel sorry for all the kids getting any type of cancer, having to go through chemo (though a youngster that age wouldn't have to get any of that) its the kids I really feel for.


----------



## Bizier (24/11/14)

Dang ditty dang da dang da dang diggy diggy!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/11/14)

Bizier said:


> Dang ditty dang da dang da dang diggy diggy!


WTF?


----------



## jlm (24/11/14)

I think Jesus built his hotrod.


----------



## Camo6 (24/11/14)

jlm said:


> I think Jesus built his hotrod.


Obviously, there was only one thing he could do...


----------



## Droopy Brew (24/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> Funeral was held today for a little fella in my daughters room at pre school. Died from a brain tumor last week. Not even 2 years old.
> Hug your kids eh.


Way to bring the vibe down man.

But yeah that's pretty fucked. I remember my sister's classmate dying of luekemia when she was in year 1 and a mate of the same thing when we were in year 11. It is an indiscriminate bastard and it always seems so unfair when it hits those kids that still have so much life and experiences ahead of them they will never experience. 

Kids'll get an extra hug for sure but- any excuse.


----------



## Camo6 (24/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> Funeral was held today for a little fella in my daughters room at pre school. Died from a brain tumor last week. Not even 2 years old.
> Hug your kids eh.


A parent should never outlive their child. My heart goes out to the parents of that child and to anyone else who has suffered the same. It's all too easy to take life for granted.


----------



## Dave70 (27/11/14)

Does AHB have a merchandising division? Did the T shirt thing ever get off the ground?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/14)

I got a shirt a while back. Haven't worn it since the takeover.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/14)

Might turn it into a jizz rag.


----------



## Mardoo (27/11/14)

Well for a minute there I thought you said "shirt" Liam. I'd love some AHB socks!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/14)

I wasn't meaning to brag... B)


----------



## Dave70 (27/11/14)

So when did someone shoehorn in the distilling thread link?


----------



## Camo6 (27/11/14)

Dunno but I don't think Austin's gonna be impressed- his account names already been snagged by an Austin.


----------



## SmallFry (27/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> So when did someone shoehorn in the distilling thread link?


Nice meta post there, "Dave o"


----------



## Florian (27/11/14)

I feel so out of touch. For once I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/14)

SmallFry said:


> Nice meta post there, "Dave o"


Bah ha ha..

I notice two things. Seems to be an American based forum, AND they have a specific 'debate' forum that needs a little jumpstarting (but you have to run the topic by Austin first). 

So lets tee off shall we.
'Religion - are we better off with or without it' 



I think I just heard the sound of a bottle of Pepto Bismol being guzzled somewhere in Texas..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/11/14)

Men never do evil so completely and cheerfully than when they do it from a religious conviction.


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/14)

That man looks like just needs a little privacy and to let rip a huge fart.
Unless that's his missus. No need for privacy.


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/11/14)

I got a surprise when i typed brewadelaide.com.au this morning since it doesn't link to brew adelaide but a different brew store.


----------



## bjbear77 (29/11/14)

That "different brew store" are scumbags for doing that to a small business competitor, it should be illegal. Brewadelaide has professional integrity & great customer service and doesn't deserve this treatment. Personally, I won't be shopping at "different brew store" again. 

Brew Adelaide can be found at brewadelaide.com 

No affiliations, just a happy customer.


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/11/14)

A happy customer of brew adelaide here too, Nige provides great service. Used .com after but it was something that needed to be pointed out


----------



## manticle (29/11/14)

Have you already voted in this election today?

Really? While I make an effort to inform myself of candidates' positions so I can number all 52 boxes, I'll be fucked by Gina Rhinehart with an arseblaster 2000 before I spend an entire beautiful springtime day queuing up at a host of inner melbourne venues accepting free how to vote toilet paper and writing 52 next to the rise up australia candidate.

Once is sufficient, thankyou.


----------



## Airgead (29/11/14)

bjbear said:


> That "different brew store" are scumbags for doing that to a small business competitor, it should be illegal. Brewadelaide has professional integrity & great customer service and doesn't deserve this treatment. Personally, I won't be shopping at "different brew store" again.
> 
> Brew Adelaide can be found at brewadelaide.com
> 
> No affiliations, just a happy customer.


Actually that sort of domain squatting isn't just poor form but illegal as well. If brewadelade wanted to go the the registrar and make a claim they would have a very good case to have that domain handed over to them. For a .com.au you need to be able to show that it relates to your business or business name. And its not first in gets it. Its the best claim so if you have it as your actual business name and own the .com already....


----------



## TheWiggman (29/11/14)

My wife bought a bottle of Magners Irish Cider from Aldi and busted it open yesterday. She appears in the shed and says "have you poured a beer?"
Curious. I had of course.
"I can't drink this. Have a taste and see what you think"
I almost spat it out. It was horrendous. Has anyone tried this before? Could handling really give it some strange white wine, artificial sweetener kind of taste? It ended up on the lawn and that is significant considering how much of a tightarse we both are.


----------



## bjbear77 (30/11/14)

Airgead said:


> Actually that sort of domain squatting isn't just poor form but illegal as well. If brewadelade wanted to go the the registrar and make a claim they would have a very good case to have that domain handed over to them. For a .com.au you need to be able to show that it relates to your business or business name. And its not first in gets it. Its the best claim so if you have it as your actual business name and own the .com already....


You may be right, I get the impression that Nige may be pursuing something.


----------



## CrookedFingers (30/11/14)

Carp fishing ....,weeee






Haha


CF


----------



## Dave70 (1/12/14)

Saw this on SBS news last night.
Almost as cool as being named Bruce Lee.


----------



## Pollux (1/12/14)

TheWiggman said:


> My wife bought a bottle of Magners Irish Cider from Aldi and busted it open yesterday. She appears in the shed and says "have you poured a beer?"
> Curious. I had of course.
> "I can't drink this. Have a taste and see what you think"
> I almost spat it out. It was horrendous. Has anyone tried this before? Could handling really give it some strange white wine, artificial sweetener kind of taste? It ended up on the lawn and that is significant considering how much of a tightarse we both are.


My wife is a cider nut (prefers dry styles).

She'll drink genuine magners, won't touch their BUL stuff though.


----------



## shaunous (1/12/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> 5 year old son just had his second half day of Kinder (Prep in Vic) orientation...he's already lost his drink bottle and lunch box.



I just laughed at this lots.


Well done sir, well done.


----------



## shaunous (1/12/14)

How good is living in Grafton!!!!!


http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/article/8933301/behind-the-lines-of-the-terror-raging-in-public-housing

Little aboriginal kids running wild, been going on for years, but lately they have kicked it up a notch. And my work wants to build there main depot a block from here :huh: .


----------



## Bizier (3/12/14)

Bizier said:


> Dang ditty dang da dang da dang diggy diggy!





GrumpyPaul said:


> WTF?


Not thinking of Ministry,, though I own that album. I was thinking Rapper's Delight.


----------



## mofox1 (4/12/14)

Hmm. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Florian (4/12/14)

Put some stubbies and even smaller bottles on top (or longer ones at the bottom) and it'll look even more 'authentic'.


----------



## GurkanYeniceri (5/12/14)

Hi Guys, on the last storm couple days ago, my PS3 died. There was a member of the forum who was modding PS3s. Can he also fix them. Thinking it is possibly the power supply.


----------



## Camo6 (5/12/14)

DJLethal is the man you want. There's a link in his signature. But really, don't you think it could be God's way of telling you to upgrade to a 4?


----------



## GurkanYeniceri (5/12/14)

Only kids playing with this. I will see how much it is going to cost. If its worth it, I will get it fixed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tahoose (6/12/14)

Got dragged down to the peninsular for my girlfriends friends birthday. 

The last two minutes conversation has held things such as;

I don't leave the house with out makeup.
Ahhh Disney princesses- shotgun frozen 
I don't like grey either too many sweat patches.
I'm so sorry if you get a whiff of me.
You skin is so flawless.
Where do you get oily? 

I'd like to lie and say that they are all fugly. I'm smashing beers and feeding them all punch, somehow managed to come out as the considerate guy who bought a keg of drinks for the girls.


----------



## Mardoo (6/12/14)

Horndog.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/12/14)

Tahoose said:


> Got dragged down to the peninsular for my girlfriends friends birthday.
> 
> The last two minutes conversation has held things such as;
> 
> ...


 And this is a critique of the individuals or the systematically oppressive patriarchal culture that prevents them from being the radical free thinkers that obviously everyone here is?


----------



## SmallFry (6/12/14)

Lecterfan said:


> And this is a critique of the individuals or the systematically oppressive patriarchal culture that prevents them from being the radical free thinkers that obviously everyone here is?


You don't say much around here any more, but when you do, it's umm, yeah, full of words n stuff


----------



## Mardoo (6/12/14)

Lecterfan said:


> And this is a critique of the individuals or the systematically oppressive patriarchal culture that prevents them from being the radical free thinkers that obviously everyone here is?


You're right. I let the beer do the thinking for me.


----------



## Cocko (6/12/14)

Go beer!


----------



## spog (6/12/14)

shaunous said:


> How good is living in Grafton!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/article/8933301/behind-the-lines-of-the-terror-raging-in-public-housing
> ...


Arseholes not giving a stuff about others or others property piss me off.
I once had a contract to replace windows in some housing trust houses in an area of Port Lincoln then known as Lincoln South.
The gubnment spent shit loads renovating many houses and renamed the area Lincoln Gardens,it is referred to locally as Savage Gardens.
I had heaps of trouble from one women tenant who had all the excuses under the sun for not letting me in to do my work,the yard was a series pot holes and a general pig sty.
Finally getting a master key and the housing trusts permission to use it I let myself into the house from hell,the stench was breath taking.
The lounge room was littered with rubbish and my boots stuck to the floor from the filth,the kitchen floor,table and cupboards had mouse shit all over them and rotting food was everywhere with mould growing over the sink.
The bathroom was horrendous ,the bathtub was full of dishes,clothes and rotting food. Mould covered the tub and had grown over the tub,down the side of it and across the floor (there were footprints in it leading to the shower ), the mould had also grown up the wall and was spreading across the ceiling.
I looked into one bedroom and found the reason for all the potholes in the yard.
That bedrooms floor was covered in dirt up to the top of the skirting boards,it was an indoor shit house for the tenants cats!.
That was enough for me I got out,outside I discovered that my socks and lower legs were covered in fleas.
I reported it,an Adelaide company took a month to clean,fumigate and repair the shithole.
The evil slob of a tenant even accused me of wrong doing,and guess what ?
She was given another house to live in. ****'n thing should have been shot.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/14)

And I worry about my house


----------



## goomboogo (7/12/14)

Don't worry Stu, spog will give you a hand to clean up.


----------



## Airgead (7/12/14)

I'm not entirely sure that's a particular problem to public housing. That sort of filth is mental illness territory (either that or massively drug fucked). We have one round the corner from us. Absolutely batshit crazy. The yard is full of crap the guy picks up off other people's rubbish heaps in cleanup week. When I say full, I mean every square inch in huge rotting piles up to about six feet high. The house is full to the windows as well. House has been in the family for 3 generations. No public housing there. There was a famous one in Bondi that made the news a few months ago. Mother and daughters living together (their own house), all of them with some paranoid hoarding disorder. Eventually the council forcibly cleaned the place up because rats were breeding there and invading other houses.

OK... it may be more common in public housing because people with a severe mental illness have difficulty with holding down jobs and income management so they tend to end up there.

So I'm not sure that they were an evil slob and didn't give a ****. I'd bet there was something seriously wrong brain wise. The fact that the she wasn't getting the help she needed... now that's something to rant about.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## CrookedFingers (7/12/14)

Just lazy man.
Not hard to clean a house.


----------



## Airgead (7/12/14)

Nahhh.. there's lazy then there's major health hazard. One is just lazy, the other signals some other problem, whether its drugs or mental illness or something else. It takes more than lazy to let things get that bad. There has to be something else going on. Even my kids clean up when they can't see their floor any more.

And it can be hard to clean a house. If you're so depressed you can barely get out of bed in the mornings how motivated are you to switch on the vacuum? Or if you are busy hiding from the voices in your head. Or if you are like my MIL who has dementia and simply forgets that it hasn't been done. As far as she is concerned she did it yesterday. She rings us in a panic wondering who broke in and messed things up.

More than just lazy....


----------



## CrookedFingers (7/12/14)

I hear ya man.
Sometimes I just think this world is way too concerned with excuses and not worried about actually doing things.
Whether that's excuses for not helping those that need help, or those who are able to do what needs to be done in their life but don't because it is easier to make an excuse.
You know what I mean ?
Maybe I'm just old fashioned.

RDWAHAHB I suppose.

Ed. spelling


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/14)

Airgead said:


> Even my kids clean up when they can't see their floor any more.


Can you send them around to my place and teach my kids how to clean up there room....

But in saying that, my oldest surprised me recently by cleaning his room ( and even made the bed..!!!)....until I realised it was a con job to get me to let him play minecraft...


----------



## spog (7/12/14)

goomboogo said:


> Don't worry Stu, spog will give you a hand to clean up.


Pigs arse I will.


----------



## TheWiggman (7/12/14)

4 lagers down. A XXXX Bitter (winner), XXXX 'Better' (poor balance, fruity), Extra Dry clone (turned out like an extra dry with a bit more flavour so wasn't great, also suffered the fruit syndrome) and this latest one... well let's just say I have much respect for yeast and fermentation now.

* Poor brewing practice warning ahead. Don't accept what is done here as advice * 

Got the Danish lager and in my wisdom did a 1l starter (to liven it up see) and then stepped up to 2.5l, max my flask can handle. Stir plate.
Brewed at slightly high OG and volume and cubed. Decanted starter at 10°C and started fermenting at 10.
Took off 24h later so booyakasha.
After 3 days, bumped up 1°C per day to 13°C.
Took a sample at two weeks. 1.022 odd. Did the diacetyl rest thing over a few days up to 17°C. Checked hydrometer, 1.014 (FG 1.009 expected) so dropped to 4°C for a week to do the rapid lagering concept.
1 week later, dropped to 0.5°C.
Added polyclar the next day.
2 days later, removed from the chest freezer - my only fermenting freezer - and added yeast to another brew ready to ferment. 

Sweet as right? Wrong bitch. Just prior to bottling and kegging I decided to take another gravity reading. I noted that I'd left the beer in the hydrometer and it was now sitting at 1.010. I checked the brew and it was... 1.014. 

Casting my mind back I realised I had essentially done a fast ferment test in the hydrometer and didn't check the brew in the fementer. For some reason I accepted that as close enough.

The mind raced. What now?! Well, I racked into another vessel hoping that would liven it up some and threw it into the busted fridge where it warmed up and remained at around 20°C. I couldn't use the fermenting freezer because I'd just put another brew in it. After a few days of some activity it got down to 1.012 and was moving no further. Bottled and kegged, and waited it out.

Well 5 weeks at 3°C and it tastes like rubbish. Fruity fruity fruity, cloudy, and has a sweetness to it that doesn't belong in a clean lager. No diacetyl though: pro.

tl;dr I've just bought an O2 kit, won't be doing stupid small stepping with new yeasts, will use nutrient and will actually check gravity.


----------



## Airgead (7/12/14)

It can stop raining now. The tank's full again.


----------



## Goose (7/12/14)

TheWiggman said:


> 4 lagers down. A XXXX Bitter (winner), XXXX 'Better' (poor balance, fruity), Extra Dry clone (turned out like an extra dry with a bit more flavour so wasn't great, also suffered the fruit syndrome) and this latest one... well let's just say I have much respect for yeast and fermentation now.
> 
> * Poor brewing practice warning ahead. Don't accept what is done here as advice *
> 
> ...


feel your pain fella.

I have an O2 kit, I don't have incomplete fermentation issues but do have the one you reckon is a peesapiss to solve.

I reckon a lot of these issues come from the temperature of ferment causing the yeast to drop out of suspension. Thinking I need a CO2 kit to bubble it at the bottom to keep the yeast stuff up there doing its job....


----------



## TheWiggman (7/12/14)

Apologies for bring up brewing in this thread.
I must say I had diacetyl but with ales (bottling too early, sorted now). I always let the lagers ferment out for weeks on end at higher temps at the end, never been a problem. I take it you do a diacetyl rest at the end when it's about 80% done?


----------



## Goose (7/12/14)

yep. The process can be perfect but if the yeast is stressed or cack it won't reabsorb diacetyl no matter what. I've proved that with successive generations of the same yeast.... same problem. My last 4 batches using S189 in successive generations I had to clean up in the keg post ferment, discussed in another thread somewhere. Works, but not ideal. A concurrent run with the Danish yeast you used had no issues.


----------



## TheWiggman (7/12/14)

Common theme there, I've only ever used 2042. 
Got a pilsner with WLP800 on week 3 at the moment so I'll see how that goes. Ales from then on until the O2 makes an appearance.


----------



## Goose (7/12/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Common theme there, I've only ever used 2042.
> Got a pilsner with WLP800 on week 3 at the moment so I'll see how that goes. Ales from then on until the O2 makes an appearance.



the interesting thing is 2nd gen and beyond took less than a week to get to 1.010.... first gen a tad longer and produced inferior beer compared to subsequent gens.. Ferment at 10 deg C.... 

it may have something to do with the amount of yeast I leave behind for each subsequent ferment, but it works.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/12/14)

No hot water in the showers at work this morning...this efficiency dividend is getting out of control.


----------



## Airgead (8/12/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Common theme there, I've only ever used 2042.
> Got a pilsner with WLP800 on week 3 at the moment so I'll see how that goes. Ales from then on until the O2 makes an appearance.


At the risk of bringing the off topic thread further on topic.... If they are regularly finishing high, have you checked your mash temps? To me it sounds like you are mashing high and ending up with a less fermentable wort. Either that or the malt you are using produces a lot of unfermentables. Some of the pils malts designed for the megabreweries are designed that way... leaves them with some body when they use a bunch of sugar or other adjuncts.

People have been brewing lagers for decades with no fancy schmancy O2 kits. I'd be checking the basics first before lashing out on an expensive piece of kit.


----------



## TheWiggman (8/12/14)

Airgead said:


> I'd be checking the basics first before lashing out on an expensive piece of kit.


Geez man what sort of comment is that? Are you not male?
Wiggers and his money are seldom parted so I certainly addressed other things before biting the bullet. I have no issues with ales. Managed to get a recent wheat down to 1.005 and the ESB before it to 1.008 which had a fair bit of crystal in it. The latter got a bit too low actually, but that was from a stuck mash which is another [addressed] matter.
The recent lager had 3.8kg pils, 200g light crystal and 350g sugar so should definitely attenuate low. Mashed at 63°C using HERMS, and I always 'cailbrate' each brew temp to a trusted thermometer.

The other elephant in the room is yeast which I'm sure the big breweries had copious amounts of, and probably had other skills to aerate apart from tip from the cube. Besides everything I've read about the O2 kit has been positive, nay 'essential' on the home brewing scene for truely decent lagers.

You shower at work Ken?


----------



## Airgead (8/12/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Geez man what sort of comment is that? Are you not male?


Yes... but of the subspecies _brewerus tightarsei._

I'm still using the basic 3 tier gravity fed system i built for under $100 about 15 years ago.No fancy schmancy anything kits for me.


----------



## Bridges (8/12/14)

This is all seemingly way to on topic so in the interests of steering back to where it should be...



TheWiggman said:


> You shower at work Ken?


I shower at work it's awesome!


----------



## Tahoose (8/12/14)

I eat breakfast at work. Toast and coffee, it's free. 

And leaving home 15 mins earlier gives me extra time in the morning without being too rushed.


----------



## Goose (8/12/14)

Is this a no topic thread or off topic thread ?


----------



## Goose (8/12/14)

you guys are getting me all wound up about winding your temperature up too early when making lagers


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/12/14)

TheWiggman said:


> You shower at work Ken?


I do. I commute on my bike so in the interests of team harmony and keeping odour complaints to a minimum I use the facilities here.
Lucky it was a warm morning though, if it was mid-winter and the showers were cold team harmony could get stuffed.


----------



## shaunous (8/12/14)

We've got a tightarse work mate who showers and makes up his thermos of tea at work to, saves money heating water at home apparently.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/12/14)

What happened to Nev ("Online Brewing Supplies")? looks like he's been banned.


----------



## TheWiggman (8/12/14)

I just enquired about this, and sadly he's been permanently banned. Will be raising a glass in his name tonight.


----------



## mofox1 (8/12/14)

Likewise - I don't 'spose we'll find out why, but clearly I must have missed an exchange or two... ?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (9/12/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> No hot water in the showers at work this morning...this efficiency dividend is getting out of control.


Hot water back on this morning...let the good times roll!


----------



## mje1980 (10/12/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Common theme there, I've only ever used 2042.
> Got a pilsner with WLP800 on week 3 at the moment so I'll see how that goes. Ales from then on until the O2 makes an appearance.


I find 2042 to be a great attenuator, and super smooth and crisp. Recently did a xxxx gold clone ( 2nd batch in the cube now ). Mashed long and low ( 62-90mins ) and it went from 1038 or so ( need to check ) down to 1.005. Crisp smooth and dry. I did a 4 litre starter, chilled down to 6, with the cube, then pitched and raised to 8-10. Broke my kneecap then waited 7 weeks and kegged. Crystal clear, smooth and crisp. 

I don't have an O2 setup as yet.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/12/14)

Yes I recall that advice, sans taking out the patella. I stepped my yeast from 1l to 2.5l which I'm told was a bad move. Limited to 2.5l with my flask but will only be doing single increments with fresh yeast from now on. Exclusions are bottle harvesting and the like.


----------



## manticle (10/12/14)

So breaking your patella is integral to a decent lager, in lieu of o2?
I've got prepatellar bursitis at the moment. Wonder if that will help?


----------



## TheWiggman (10/12/14)

Can't hurt*

*Does hurt


----------



## tavas (10/12/14)

Probably just a trend. First was no pants brewing, then Braumeister, BIAB, now broken appendages. It'll pass.


----------



## Droopy Brew (10/12/14)

Has the no pants brewing trend passed? Why am I always the last to find out these things?


----------



## tavas (10/12/14)

Some of us just don't follow trends, while some trends never die.

Consider yourself the Led Zeppelin of brewing.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/12/14)

Is there a big celebration organised for Manticle's big 20000th post event? It's imminent.


----------



## manticle (10/12/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Is there a big celebration organised for Manticle's big 20000th post event? It's imminent.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P_zbGGNI7lo


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Is there a big celebration organised for Manticle's big 20000th post event? It's imminent.


I hear a random perma ban is on the cards. Just to keep us in line.


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/14)

I had a half eaten roast chicken in the fridge at work and a carton of cream with the paper top folded loosely shut. 
This morning the cream smells like roast chicken and has a slight BBQ flavor. 
Remarkable.


----------



## mje1980 (11/12/14)

manticle said:


> So breaking your patella is integral to a decent lager, in lieu of o2?
> I've got prepatellar bursitis at the moment. Wonder if that will help?


Haha maybe it is. It's the only time I've ever left a beer fermenting that long ( besides funky beers in glass ). I've got the second batch in a cube, but I'm trying to fill my kegs up so I don't need to brew for that 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Florian (13/12/14)

My eldest daughter made up a wish list for Santa tonight, consisting of pictures of her preferred presents. She found an A4 envelope and folded the A3 paper, crossed out mum's name and put her own name on the front. 
She asked how she would get this letter to santa, told her I'll 'look it up on the computer' while she sleeps.

AusPost tells me you just address it to Santa, Northpole 9999 and put a 70c stamp on it. 

Does anyone actually know what happens to those letters? Does Santa actually write back, or do those letters just get dumped?


----------



## SmallFry (13/12/14)

Florian said:


> Does anyone actually know what happens to those letters? Does Santa actually write back, or do those letters just get dumped?


Sorry to be the one to do this to you, but <SPOILER> he's not real. </SPOILER>


----------



## TheWiggman (18/12/14)

Brewed a DGSA not long ago. Was astringent, cloudy, lacked any real hop aroma and was undercarbonated. I can't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Bribie G (19/12/14)

Die Hard 2. Arrivals screen at airport.
Fail.


----------



## CrookedFingers (20/12/14)

Ok bribie
I have looked at this quite a few times and I guess I am missing it !!

What am I meant to see ??
What's the fail ????


Pleeeeeeeeeease !!


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/14)

Auckland


----------



## Camo6 (20/12/14)

And they can't spell Buneos Aries either.


----------



## CrookedFingers (21/12/14)

Oh, I C



Silly me. Missed it, was looking for more sinister types of fails.


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/14)

Me too. I looked at it for quite a few minutes before I accepted that was the only one. Too clever for my clogs.


----------



## menoetes (21/12/14)

Who's letting their kids play with random strangers in the park?!

OK I'm not a parent myself but I was at my nephews birthday bbq in the park yesterday and naturally Uncle Me was chasing the boys (aged 7, 5 & 4) up and down the playground having a great ol' time. Before I know it some random little boy around their age is joining in... no problems there but where is his minder? Turns out he's sitting on a bench 40m away completely involved with his smart-phone and not even glancing up at his kid.

I don't have a problem with the children all playing together, that's natural but when a excited 5 year old is trying to climb all over me (a strange man) or asking me to pick him up as I would my nephews, I get a bit concerned about boundaries. I don't want to exclude this little champ from the fun or discourage him from playing with my nephews but I equally don't want his heedless parent to look up to see some unknown grown man swinging his kid around in the air or running around with him on his back.

It could lead to a misunderstanding where I might get saddled with some uncharitable labels... or punched in the face. Get off your phone mate and watch your own damn kids... or at least come over and say hi so we know who's who and what's what.

I had to deal with the painful looks of disappointment on _your_ kids face for over an hour because I couldn't play with him like I was with my own nephews.


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/14)

Menoetes, being a father as well helping run my wife's Family Daycare Center I'm regularly in this position. I just make a point of waiting for a break in the game where it seems the kids wont lose their momentum if I'm gone for a minute, and then going and having a quick chat with their parent/s.

I've found a lot less parents are paranoid about this than I'd think. They always appreciate the effort to check in though, and I usually end up with someone to have a chat with at the playground. I find that the ones who are paranoid, well they're ready to point the finger no matter what. In those cases I either invite the parents to join in, or sadly just have to ignore their kid.


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/14)

On that note forget the political threads, let's start a parenting thread and get some REAL fisticuffs going!!!


----------



## shaunous (23/12/14)

Punkins Xmas Muck Bull Fight!!!


----------



## spog (23/12/14)

menoetes said:


> Who's letting their kids play with random strangers in the park?!
> 
> OK I'm not a parent myself but I was at my nephews birthday bbq in the park yesterday and naturally Uncle Me was chasing the boys (aged 7, 5 & 4) up and down the playground having a great ol' time. Before I know it some random little boy around their age is joining in... no problems there but where is his minder? Turns out he's sitting on a bench 40m away completely involved with his smart-phone and not even glancing up at his kid.
> 
> ...





Mardoo said:


> Menoetes, being a father as well helping run my wife's Family Daycare Center I'm regularly in this position. I just make a point of waiting for a break in the game where it seems the kids wont lose their momentum if I'm gone for a minute, and then going and having a quick chat with their parent/s.
> I've found a lot less parents are paranoid about this than I'd think. They always appreciate the effort to check in though, and I usually end up with someone to have a chat with at the playground. I find that the ones who are paranoid, well they're ready to point the finger no matter what. In those cases I either invite the parents to join in, or sadly just have to ignore their kid.


And the little ones who want to join in and have some fun can't because their parents are selfish lazy ...........
Over the years with my kids and nieces and nephews I have had a few parents damned near pounce on me at playgrounds because their child got too close to me,or I them.
Yet the parents park their lazy arses on a seat way too far away from their children and assume all will be good.
Leaves a bloke scratching his head wondering why.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (1/1/15)

Watching the Edinburgh Military Tattoo with 4 year old son. 

Me: What do you reckon you'd like to play little man? Pipes or drums.
Young bloke: The cannon.

That's my boy.


----------



## Tahoose (1/1/15)

haha thats gold, some infantry units still have pipes and drums, pair that with being in the mortars section and he can have the cannon aswell.


----------



## DU99 (9/1/15)

Brew Bling..different type growlers

http://www.sinobatoo.com/


----------



## Bribie G (13/1/15)

About a month ago I tripped up whilst pissed and whacked my nose on the coffee table.

Since then one nostril has been noticeably larger than the other, no doubt due to injury of the septum but totally ruining my intriguing and impressive beauty.

Maybe I should post this in the Third World Problems thread.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/1/15)

Bribie G said:


> About a month ago I tripped up whilst pissed and whacked my nose on the coffee table.
> 
> Since then one nostril has been noticeably larger than the other, no doubt due to injury of the septum but totally ruining my intriguing and impressive beauty.
> 
> ...


Just stick a tampon in the other nostril overnight, should be balanced out by morning


----------



## TheWiggman (15/1/15)

For the big 1000th post I thought I'd take a leap with a 'selfie' (man I hate that word). I run a touch team, see below for our team name on our shirt - 



Coincident with 1000 posts on the forum, it's pretty clear this bloody hobby has become an obsession.
Many more good brews ahead :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (15/1/15)

Well played Wiggy...

Happy one thousandeth!!

:kooi:


----------



## manticle (17/1/15)

Pretty sure there's a vege gardening thread already in existence. Can someone link me if they know where it is? I don't want to start a new one but can't find it.
Cheers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/15)

www.google.com


----------



## jlm (17/1/15)

DASFFS. But yeah, really don't need to see your tomato dick pics when I mulched my garden with the ride on at the start of the season.


----------



## manticle (18/1/15)

Did asffs- unsuccessfully, hence the question. My tomatoes are currently just slightly longer than my actual dick and I am to gardening what a brigalow man is to brewing. New, eager and without knowledge or boasting rights of any kind.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/1/15)

I tried to grow tomatoes last year and failed miserably, not one edible piece of fruit. Ripped out the vegie patch and gave up... did some "weeding" today only to find two 3 foot tomato plants in the same corner of the garden where i tried to grow them last year... the Earth must be taking the piss!!!


----------



## Camo6 (18/1/15)

Got mine in early last year and now I've got tomatoes coming out my ass. You're welcome to as many as you want DJ but I'd wash em first...
Poke a few holes in a decent bag of potting mix and stick in a seedling and you could grow them anywhere. Just dont chuck them in the compost or you'll have them everywhere.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/1/15)

When did you plant them manticle? Tomatoes are one of those things that will grow anywhere but depending on your climate and when you planted, maturation varies a bit.
I have a garden with dedicated garden mix (compost, soil, dung, mushroom compost, chook poo - the works) and compost. I use sugar cane mulch to cover. Every year in about June I turn it over and put garden compost under the soil (about 250mm). It continues to decompose there so next year the compost and mulch get turned into the mix. At this time I also crush all the rotted tomatoes that have fallen and mix it all up. By about September new tomato seedlings are sprouting all over the garden so I select the strongest ones and transfer them to a new part of the garden. 
So that's happened, and in mid Jan I have 3 massive, healthy bushes with no red fruit yet. If you're in Melbourne I'd expect tomatoes planted in September should be ripening by now, but if planted later then the bush probably hasn't peaked so might produce smaller fruit or ripen a little late. 
Water regularly, keep the tomato dust on them, plenty of sun and make sure your soil's not too acidic. Try to plant as early as possible in late winter or early spring.


----------



## manticle (18/1/15)

Mine were in real late so my expectations aren't high. Some new seedlings from compost plus a few planted from tomatoes given from an old calabrese lady's garden (my partner's sicilian father's partner). Maybe late december for one plant, the rest early Jan. Nothing to lose if they don't fruit this year. Just having a variety of fresh herbs on hand makes me smile - veggies are a bonus.


----------



## Brew Forky (18/1/15)

manticle said:


> Just having a variety of fresh herbs on hand makes me smile - veggies are a bonus.


Indeed. Life would not be as interesting if there weren't herbs growing outside. Convenient to grab whenever you want and how about the prices at the super market? $2.50 for a bit of green stuff. A chimichurri sauce would add up pretty quick.


----------



## Tahoose (18/1/15)

Mind you if you have the time you can get herbs really cheap at some of the markets, little Saigon in footscray is good for that.


----------



## Brew Forky (18/1/15)

Tahoose said:


> Mind you if you have the time you can get herbs really cheap at some of the markets, little Saigon in footscray is good for that.


Yeah, the markets can be good for cheap greenery. Gepps Cross isn't far from me. Don't like the entrance fee but you save more than enough to make up for it. Do like the herbs in the garden though...It's a sad world when you have to weigh up the cost of water (or the "supply" of water because water is "free") to the amount of produce you are growing.


----------



## Brew Forky (18/1/15)

Next they will tax the air we breathe. Hang on, there's a Carbon tax.


----------



## manticle (18/1/15)

I can get to my garden to pick 5 basil leaves fresh more quickly than I can get to footscray to get a whole bunch that may mostly wilt in my fridge. As much as I love markets, growing herbs makes so much sense in so many ways.


----------



## manticle (18/1/15)

No carbon tax anymore.


----------



## jyo (19/1/15)

This is the one I was thinking of, Mants-

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77633-whos-growing-tomatoes/

We just got back from a week away up north and I have about eleventy ******* kilos of toms. Definitely gonna make me some chutney.


----------



## Dave70 (19/1/15)

Boilover madness.

Pretty much found the limit of my kettle. Which would be about 42 liters. 







Mmmm..burning wort.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/1/15)

Surely you can push it to the handles... Go on...


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/1/15)

manticle said:


> Pretty sure there's a vege gardening thread already in existence. Can someone link me if they know where it is? I don't want to start a new one but can't find it.
> Cheers.


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/82827-food-gardening/page-3


----------



## Dave70 (19/1/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Surely you can push it to the handles... Go on...


See, most people would have panicked turned down the gas instead of taking pictures on their phone. 
What a difference a couple of pints can have on ones attitude.


----------



## manticle (19/1/15)

> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/82827-food-gardening/page-3


Cheers. Wasn't linked as such but wide eyed and legless bumped it into today's posts for me.


----------



## mofox1 (19/1/15)

Came across these beauties the other day...




Flowers of the hop hornbeam tree at the rhododendron gardens in the Dandenongs.


----------



## seamad (19/1/15)

Dave70 said:


> Boilover madness.
> 
> Pretty much found the limit of my kettle. Which would be about 42 liters.
> 
> ...


Your dog looks very concerned about the boilover


----------



## Dave70 (19/1/15)

seamad said:


> Your dog looks very concerned about the boilover


Meh..Some dickhead making a mess? Seen it all before. 
Either way, there's gonna be some good licking on that floor later on.


----------



## seamad (19/1/15)

Mine breaks into the chook run to eat the spent grain on brew days, then farts the deadliest ones for the next 24 hours.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/1/15)

Carpet. I am impressed. Mind you, leaving rubber mallets lying around prob aint a good thing


----------



## Camo6 (19/1/15)

Or $120 leather faced hammers for that matter. World's most expensive shmacko.


----------



## Brew Forky (21/1/15)

manticle said:


> No carbon tax anymore.


There is probably a linear graph plotted on the web somewhere, with the variables being home brew drunk and memory loss.


----------



## tavas (22/1/15)

I wonder how the Egyptians brewed beer 8000 years ago with STC controllers and weldless bulkhead fittings.


----------



## Dave70 (22/1/15)

Anyone brewed using those Neverfail type plastic jugs?


----------



## mckenry (22/1/15)

replaced the taps and spouts etc in the main bathroom. shower, bath and basin.
Bought those 1/4 turn ceramic disc, no traditional washer type setups.
What a pain to fit.
Thanks to youtube I got is sorted....
Was a little different to your standard taps.. :angry:
Thought I'd knock it over in an hour. Took nearly 4


----------



## jlm (22/1/15)

tavas said:


> I wonder how the Egyptians brewed beer 8000 years ago with STC controllers and weldless bulkhead fittings.


Slaves. On treadmills. Treadmill spun an alternator. Heavy industry was powered from there. Also, if Red Duck's Ra beers are to believed, drinking from their shit holes would be more pleasant.


----------



## TheWiggman (22/1/15)

Dave70 said:


> Anyone brewed using those Neverfail type plastic jugs?


I walk past these every day at work and I swear they whisper "lambic" at me. I reckon they'd be perfect, pretty sure they're the same material as the Better Bottles.


----------



## kevo (22/1/15)

Dave70 said:


> Anyone brewed using those Neverfail type plastic jugs?


Don't ferment but bottle from one - holds 15L


----------



## Dave70 (23/1/15)

TheWiggman said:


> I walk past these every day at work and I swear they whisper "lambic" at me. I reckon they'd be perfect, pretty sure they're the same material as the Better Bottles.


Yep, thinking along the same lines. Barley wine, RIS or over the top IPA with the balls of a fortified wine and the fermentation rate of a glacier.



kevo said:


> Don't ferment but bottle from one - holds 15L


So you use it like a secondary?


----------



## TheWiggman (23/1/15)

They're still susceptible to oxygen permeation aka "The Devil!" but they're 10x better than HDPE. Would be good for a few months, and considering workplaces have them they're much cheaper to borrow than to buy a demijon.


----------



## kevo (23/1/15)

Dave70 said:


> So you use it like a secondary?


More like a bottling bucket than a secondary


----------



## kevo (23/1/15)

TheWiggman said:


> They're still susceptible to oxygen permeation aka "The Devil!" but they're 10x better than HDPE. Would be good for a few months, and considering workplaces have them they're much cheaper to borrow than to buy a demijon.


Have a distribution/filling(?) centre near me, just went and asked and they gave me a few they couldn't use anymore. Ok for home brew but not up to scratch for them. 

Only time I used as a secondary was the only time I've frozen my beer - glad it was in plastic!!

Has a 7 on it - is that unspecified plastics? How does that go in terms of leaching nasties into solvents like alcohol?


----------



## Florian (25/1/15)

Might have to try this next time I'm on a quiet overnight flight:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDEyLzvcDb8



Or the daytime version:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sukWKKufbK0


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/1/15)

Florian said:


> Might have to try this next time I'm on a quiet overnight flight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I oft have wondered what the experience would be like flushing the toilet on a plane whilst sitting... not game enough to try though.


----------



## spog (28/1/15)

Often wondered on some of the international flights I have been on if some people even know what dunny paper is for,let alone leaving the dunny in a clean state......Fckn pigs.


----------



## Brew Forky (29/1/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I oft have wondered what the experience would be like flushing the toilet on a plane whilst sitting... not game enough to try though.


By the look of that video, it might be good if you're a bit constipated.


----------



## Bribie G (7/2/15)

I'm surprised to see that comic sans is still around.


----------



## sponge (8/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> I'm surprised to see that comic sans is still around.


Comic sans and wingdings FTW.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/2/15)

Steak and eggs for brekky, now I am ready to face the day....or possibly have a nap.


----------



## mofox1 (8/2/15)

Lol. Second (cooked) breakfast at the folks.

Loving it. Also yes to the nap.


----------



## Brew Forky (8/2/15)

sponge said:


> Comic sans and wingdings FTW.


Wingdings Controversy (from Wikipedia):



> In 1992, only days after the release of Windows 3.1, it was discovered that the character sequence "NYC" (a frequently used abbreviation for New York City) in Wingdings was rendered as a skull and crossbones symbol, Star of David, and thumbs up gesture. This was often interpreted as an antisemitic message.[8] Microsoft strongly denied this was intentional, and insisted that the final arrangement of the glyphs in the font was largely random. (The character sequence "NYC" in the later-released Webdings font, in turn, was intentionally rendered as eye, heart, and city skyline, referring to the I Love New York logo.[9])
> 9/11 attacks (hoax)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/2/15)

Well, Wikipedia has clearly been infiltrated by Islam loving hippie nazi members of the illuminati. It's the only logical explanation.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/2/15)

Nah...Hipsters...


----------



## Brew Forky (11/2/15)

From Wingdings to Supertramp.

Super Tramp's "Breakfast in America" album cover reversed conspiracy:






The OP on this subject was Eve:



> 9/11 was served with breakfast...not to mention the everyday fight for freedom: "Breakfast In America."
> Orange juice = fireball
> You are looking out of the window of a plane, she is showing the target.
> "the 'U' and 'P' of Supertramp flipped around to look like the figures '9' and '11"


Great imagination, but I think she's a "Dreamer" concerning "The Crime of the Century". (Double bass drum kick)


----------



## Mardoo (11/2/15)

That is truly at the peak of conspiracy wank.


----------



## Dave70 (11/2/15)




----------



## TheWiggman (11/2/15)

In Soviet Australia, I call it the 11/9 attacks.


----------



## Yob (18/2/15)

http://youtu.be/R5NPj0Y_D78

http://youtu.be/hPD_RHVFlys


----------



## dicko (18/2/15)

You have too much time on your hands yob... Now you have made me late back to work


----------



## Yob (18/2/15)

But in a much better mood right?


----------



## Camo6 (18/2/15)

Yob said:


> But in a much better mood right?


I loved Aggro almost as much as Sophie's bunny. God, I loved that show.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D--5Wywnxro


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/2/15)

Of course, "the show"...


----------



## jimmy86 (18/2/15)

Thanks yob,
After working 13 hrs you have made my day.

Well done sir. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Tahoose (21/2/15)

Bought a family home!  happy man here.

Dedicated brewing space too.


----------



## Lecterfan (21/2/15)

Onya cobber - similar sort of vibe happening around these parts...


----------



## Tahoose (21/2/15)

Good luck!


----------



## sp0rk (24/2/15)

Screw this wet weather and screw the oily roads around my work
Came off the bike this morning turning into the road my work is on, bent everything on the left hand side and I'm far too lazy to fix it after the last time I did it
And just when money's gonna be tight for the next 6 months


----------



## Grott (24/2/15)

As long as your ok, that's what counts.
Cheers


----------



## Lincoln2 (24/2/15)

Sorry to hear about your 50cc Vespa, hope you didn't lose any bark.

http://www.stayupright.com.au/stay-upright-nsw-0


----------



## Dave70 (24/2/15)

sp0rk said:


> Screw this wet weather and screw the oily roads around my work
> Came off the bike this morning turning into the road my work is on, bent everything on the left hand side and I'm far too lazy to fix it after the last time I did it
> And just when money's gonna be tight for the next 6 months


Can also happen in sunny weather on dry roads. Like on holidays in Greece..
I hate scooters and their lack of cornering clearance to this day. Opa!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/2/15)

Dave70 said:


> Can also happen in sunny weather on dry roads. Like on holidays in Greece..
> I hate scooters and their lack of cornering clearance to this day. Opa!


I think of 2 things when scooters are mentioned. Cute girls in short dresses ridding around in the sun, or Hipsters....

Pretty sad when my 948 Morris Ute can outrun a scooter h34r:


----------



## Kingy (24/2/15)

Scooters are like voluptuous woman, there great when your riding them but you dont tell anyone about it.


----------



## Cocko (24/2/15)

Why do scooter riders think because their vehicle is soft, the road will be?

_Oh, I am on a scooter so can wear sandals, shorts and an open face helmet.... If I was on a road bike, I would need leathers!!_

Seriously, I cringe every time I see that shit.

Thank god Darwin's theory will sort it out.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/2/15)

Scooter rider





Motorcycle Rider


----------



## Cocko (24/2/15)

Same surface for both:








But luckily, scooter riders will not get hit by cars or trucks because they are dressed casually.....


----------



## Camo6 (24/2/15)

Cocko said:


> Why do scooter riders think because their vehicle is soft, the road will be?
> 
> _Oh, I am on a scooter so can wear sandals, shorts and an open face helmet.... If I was on a road bike, I would need leathers!!_
> 
> ...


You mean like this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3pzcF-clnI


----------



## Cocko (24/2/15)

Sort of, hom... but;

Luckily it is illegal to ride drunk but riding in shorts and thongs is not..... Sorry but it really gets me.

It is like using a 2 ring burner and thinking your gas bottle and hose will be fine right next to it because it is not a turkey or similar.......


I will let it go now.


----------



## manticle (24/2/15)

I don't ride but I see it and scratch my head. As much as I enjoy the short skirts that often accompany, I can only imagine what gravel does to those fine legs.


----------



## Camo6 (24/2/15)

The blokes in shorts, singlets and thongs riding Harley's in hot weather stump me. Sure it'd be nice cruising in the summer breeze on your chopper but I wouldn't like my bare leg between one and the road.


----------



## manticle (24/2/15)

I feel the same about any rider - wire brush and leg embedded gravel ain't pretty.


----------



## TheWiggman (25/2/15)

Mate of mine did his first solo brew on the weekend (BIAB). He said his pre-boil gravity was a little bit low, so to address he threw in a handful of the grains for the duration of the boil. Apparently that fixed it.
I asked him to do a web search on tannins because no doubt this one will be a fine example of it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/2/15)

maybe a web search of "decoction mash" as well.


----------



## TheWiggman (25/2/15)

Ha, 60 min boil vs 10 mins would have a different impact surely? 'Tis the oft-quoted reasoning for not allowing husks into the boil as thou shall extract many a tannin. Then Mardoo and Yob chuck a kg of it in the boil of their RIS.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/2/15)

Some people may like a lot of tannin in their beers. I have yet to meet any of these people :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/2/15)

militant atheists are using chemtrails to poison angels in heaven apparently

harddawn.com/are-militant-atheists-using-chemtrails-to-poison-the-angels-in-heaven/


----------



## Dave70 (26/2/15)

Yep, but don't worry, we only use organic pesticides.
But frankly, I'm sick of reaching for a clean pin only to discover angel footprints all over the head.


----------



## TheWiggman (26/2/15)

Well looks like the work web filter is actually serving a purpose. Every hippy should have one like this.


----------



## sponge (26/2/15)

I am currently selling off some brew gear and am in the process of getting the new brew rig from design to construction so that I can start brewing again when we move into the new place in 3 weeks time.. still need to get the brew shed built as well.

Where's that first world problems thread when you need it..?


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/2/15)

I'm pretty sure it's in the same subforum as this thread


----------



## sponge (26/2/15)

It wasn't until the end of my personal vent that I realised it should've gone in that thread.

That'll teach me for letting my emotions get in the way of correct forum etiquette.


----------



## Dave70 (27/2/15)

Next door neihbors daughters 16th birthday tonight. A pool party, and they're blasting the tunes, loud.
Call me an old fuddy duddy, but that is some of the cuntinigst fucked up shitting 'music' Ive ever heard.

Yeah.....yeah..yeah..yeah. -n-s-n-s-n-s-n-s-N-S-N-S-N-S.....


----------



## Kingy (27/2/15)

Gotta work tomorrow as usual 56.5hour week. But The Familys good except i never see them because im stuck in the system of conformed society. The only creatures who inhabit the earth and have to pay there way to live here is us poor animals lol. Soon well never see the kids coz there at school getting taught skills so they become apart of the same system. Other than that lifes good. At least i have cheap good beer.


----------



## Brew Forky (28/2/15)

Kingy said:


> Gotta work tomorrow as usual 56.5hour week. But The Familys good except i never see them because im stuck in the system of conformed society. The only creatures who inhabit the earth and have to pay there way to live here is us poor animals lol. Soon well never see the kids coz there at school getting taught skills so they become apart of the same system. Other than that lifes good. At least i have cheap good beer.


Keep working and **** everything else. Those who live off your work let them enjoy life while you slave. One day they will be dead and so will you. I just had an epiphany..........


----------



## Kingy (28/2/15)

Lol. Thats pretty much it haha. The best things in life are free. Hugs kisses and smiles etc.......and a good house wife.


----------



## madpierre06 (28/2/15)

Kingy said:


> Gotta work tomorrow as usual 56.5hour week. But The Familys good except i never see them because im stuck in the system of conformed society. The only creatures who inhabit the earth and have to pay there way to live here is us poor animals lol. Soon well never see the kids coz there at school getting taught skills so they become apart of the same system. Other than that lifes good. At least i have cheap good beer.


I've had 5 shifts in last 4 weeks and wife has just been told theyre not renewing her hours, sorry if i cant find any sympathy for ya - at least i hve a couple batches worth ofbeers here.


----------



## Bridges (1/3/15)

Kingy said:


> Gotta work tomorrow as usual 56.5hour week. But The Familys good except i never see them because im stuck in the system of conformed society. The only creatures who inhabit the earth and have to pay there way to live here is us poor animals lol. Soon well never see the kids coz there at school getting taught skills so they become apart of the same system. Other than that lifes good. At least i have cheap good beer.


Check this thread out. Sounds like you need to.


----------



## sponge (1/3/15)

Kingy said:


> Lol. Thats pretty much it haha. The best things in life are free. Hugs kisses and smiles etc.......and a good house wife.


Free house wife? You sir, have found yourself a keeper


----------



## spog (3/3/15)

Getting Emails from Readers Digest now,how the hell does that happen.
I haven't asked for it nor been to their web site etc blah blah.

To whom it may concern:
Hallo Mr/Mrs/Mtr/Miss/ Readers ******* Digest,get a dog up ya, **** off and stop annoying me with your shite. 

Ahh shit,wrong thread.....


----------



## Brew Forky (7/3/15)

Makes sense if you followed the link here, but still worthy of a no topic post.

http://youtu.be/TYD7dGcXfsU


----------



## Brew Forky (7/3/15)

My last post got me thinking of "Flight of the Conchords", a great TV series full of humour drier than a Nun's nasty. Some people I knew with great senses of humour just didn't get it. They are musicians and this is my favourite song from the series:

http://youtu.be/-GpTTf175aE


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/3/15)

My young daughter came home from school and I asked her what she had learned that day, she told me they talked about God, and I asked and what does God do, she said I think he's a farmer cos he's got a hell of a lot of sheep


----------



## Blind Dog (17/3/15)

What effing idiot decided green food dye in beer on 17 March was a good idea should be shot. Had a few witha mate in the Bavarian 
Bier cafe and unless you asked the beer was served green. Green Hefeweizen? FFS


----------



## WarmerBeer (17/3/15)

Brew Forky said:


> Makes sense if you followed the link here, but still worthy of a no topic post.





Brew Forky said:


> My last post got me thinking of "Flight of the Conchords", a great TV series full of humour drier than a Nun's nasty. Some people I knew with great senses of humour just didn't get it. They are musicians and this is my favourite song from the series:


Not really comparable, are they? One of them is funny

If you like FOTC, get a hold of "What we do in the shadows". Another deadpan Unzud masterpiece, including both Jemaine and Rhys Darby.


----------



## Camo6 (17/3/15)

Awesome NZ mocko. Gonna have to watch it again. Funny as fek the whole movie.


----------



## Killer Brew (17/3/15)

Caught it a few weeks back. Gold.


----------



## mofox1 (17/3/15)

Fracking insurance...

Some dick pulled out (phrasing) from a red light and crashed into our car. Write-off. Insured at market value, which seemed good at the time, but now is only 3.5k.

Car ran great - but there's no way I'm buying a 2003 second hand car, so I'm left substantially out of pocket for the "new" (not new) car buy.

The one saving grace? Good thing the brewery is already built.


----------



## Dave70 (18/3/15)

mofox1 said:


> Car ran great - but there's no way I'm buying a 2003 second hand car


Paradox?


Anyway, you could probably pick up a nice diesel Gemini with that kind of money. They're an underrated classic in my view.


----------



## mofox1 (18/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> Paradox?
> 
> 
> Anyway, you could probably pick up a nice diesel Gemini with that kind of money. They're an underrated classic in my view.


Nah - yep. 

Although the "no way" is probably is bit strong. Getting a newer one for the "reliable" family car, might still pick up an older one for the random solo outings.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/4/15)

My midlife crisis...


----------



## Camo6 (12/4/15)

Nice one Grumpypaul! 

Hope you're cherishing the second most memorable day of owning a boat...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/15)

Better to just go down the marina and throwing $100 notes in the water and watch them float away


----------



## Lincoln2 (16/4/15)

Yesterday arvo I spent 4 hours watching 3 blokes trying to put spokes on a reconditioned Honda XL100 wheel. 1 rim, 1 hub, 36 spokes, 12 litres of beer*, 4 hand-rolled cigarettes of the local variety, Percy Sledge on the stereo (RIP) plus a slight detour to hear Star Trekkin by The Firm. It still wasn't finished when I had to leave because I couldn't stop laughing. The funniest bit was, we had the old rusty wheel to use as a template so it should have been a simple 30 minute job. My contribution was mainly helpful comments like; "Nah mate, wrong size.", "Nah mate, you've put it in the wrong way." "Jeez, you blokes are a bunch of useless twats" etc etc. I think they appreciated my support.

*I was mixing black and tans with a stout and a wheat beer because it wasn't cool enough for straight stout but it was just nice enough for a mix of heavier and lawnmower-ish type beer.


----------



## Dave70 (20/4/15)

The base for my applejack - aldi cider and a bunch of raw sugar - project finished at a robust 0.960 from 1.052, around the 12% mark. 
Hopefully the eisbock esque processing will smooth out its current metho / apple juice flavor profile.


----------



## sponge (20/4/15)

Reminds me far too much of some of the rocket fuel ciders I made during my uni days...


----------



## TheWiggman (20/4/15)

Bloke next door has an old 'Cruiser ute that's done 1.4 million clicks. Has dual stainless stacks on it and RUM PIG written on a truck-esque panel on the bonnet. Draw to conclusions as you will, but he's given me no trouble and seems like a decent bloke. 
Well he was outdone yesterday. He had a mate over with the same series ute, which had 6 x lamps across the roll bar and aerials that would make a jousting stick jealous. Next to his dog cages, he had a big sticker on the back window that was the VB logo. Then I realised: the ute had been resprayed VB GREEN. Yes, the infamous green tinny colour synonymous with bogans' cans Australia wide. 
Yeeeee haaaaaa!


----------



## Dave70 (21/4/15)

I'm sure there must be a website somewhere that sells these kinds of mods in kit form. 
Out my way,seems to be some link between the local ag college / uni and 'Commo' utes festooned with accessories lifted directly from the Kenworth catalog.
Dual, un muffled 4" exhausts complete with flappers on a V6? Sounds just as good as you imagine it might.


----------



## Camo6 (21/4/15)

Speaking of Kenworth mockups, there's a bloke near the old man's place who built both a Kenworth and Mack replica on small Nissan diesel chassis. They look awesome coming down the road, even the cops tell him so...while writing up a defect notice. They spend most of there time hidden away in a shed now. Crying shame.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/4/15)

Just reading through The Good Beer Week program for May 16th to 24th came across this little snippet for the Royal Mail Hotel,
Spencer street West Melbourne. (quote) Brew some beer, butcher a pig and feast on a spit roasted free range pig, fed on Saaz hops and chocolate malt grain. (end quote)
I wonder if chef will be calling the dish Chocolate Pig Saarz


----------



## Dave70 (22/4/15)

Woke up to find my garage gym now boasting a water feature. 







And my septic tank runneth over.






Thanks god, that'll be enough rain for now.
Sorry about all that shit I said n stuff..


----------



## Airgead (22/4/15)

Yeah. I'm over the rain as well. My MIL is currently staying with us (demanding to be waited on hand and foot) as her place has no power and is likely to be without power for a few more days. The rain can not end soon enough. Thank fark I'm at work all day. The missus is going mental.


----------



## Kingy (22/4/15)

Home bcoz of the storm. Thought to myself you beauty the power should be back on and i can brew some beer.
Get home still no power, misses gets called into work now im stuck here with 2 kids. 
Love me kids but I shoulda stayed at work.
Edit: need a generator for the brewery i think.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/4/15)

make a berliner weisse?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/4/15)

my daughter bought some fridge magnets - so I put a fitting response on the fridge


----------



## TheWiggman (24/4/15)

I want to brew another big beer but I don't know what. I've already done an English Barley wine which was stellar. I don't want to do a sour because I don't want to commit a fermenter to it just yet. I'm tossing up between -

RIS
Old Ale
Tending towards the old ale because I'm vouching to always have a stout on rotation. Also never tried one. Any suggestions/thoughts?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/4/15)

I would go the old ale.
https://byo.com/hops/item/1201-old-ales


----------



## Tahoose (24/4/15)

What's about a Belgian triple?? Old ale sounds good though. Been meaning to do an "October beer" basically a 8% English ale


----------



## TheWiggman (24/4/15)

Old Ale locked in. I have a recipe in my trusty book by Greg Hughes which I'll get it out of. ABV 7.1% by memory. Will post the grain bill when I brew it. Gotta get the yeast ready first though because I'll be doing a 10l batch and thus won't be cubing.

Belgian tripel, dunno. Is that something that benefits from extended ageing?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/4/15)

I was thinking something like the Old Tom clone from Robinsons but that gets into the realms of a Barley wine so I think the Old Soldier clone which is in the link to BYO would be a fitting beer to brew for this weekend.


----------



## TheWiggman (24/4/15)

Here's my recipe:

10.5 litres
8.7% ABV
31 EBC
55 IBU

2.09 kg JW pale
0.84 kg Munich I
0.14 kg dark crystal
0.05 kg chocolate

60g EKG 60 mins
60g EKG 10 mins

1028 English Ale fermented at 20°C

Gonna chuck it in some 330ml bottles I've been collecting and bust it out for the special occasions.


----------



## Tahoose (26/4/15)

Looks good, have all of that on stock. Might put it on the "to brew list".


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/5/15)

Called in at Friar Tucks fish and chip shop in Croydon today, he imports everything from the UK , the frying oil the haddock, cod, scampi, pork pies, steak and kidney pies, sauces and soft drink the most interesting thing I noticed was what looked like a keg king pressure barrell, thinking he may have been a homebrewer I asked him what was in the cask, malt vinegar he told me which he also imports from the UK.
Next time I call in there I will ask him if he can get any empties shipped over (obviously not the ones that have had malt vinegar in them)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/5/15)

First night on the boat. Docklands looks amazing at night.


----------



## menoetes (4/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> Woke up to find my garage gym now boasting a water feature.


True... I understand the feeling.

I woke on Saturday up to discover I had a Olympic sized swimming pool in my backyard;






and a smaller training pool in the front yard...






and a kiddies wading pool under the house in my storage/brew-space...






A lot of stuff lost and not just the floating freezer with my yeast bank in it but SWMBO and myself are trying to stay positive. We are insured and keep looking on the funny side as most of the stuff is replaceable. It just gets a little sad when you find something precious or sentimental that can't be replaced laying water-sodden on the muddy floor.


----------



## Dave70 (4/5/15)

menoetes said:


> True... I understand the feeling.
> 
> I woke on Saturday up to discover I had a Olympic sized swimming pool in my backyard;
> 
> ...


**** mate..

You win.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/5/15)

> True... I understand the feeling.
> 
> I woke on Saturday up to discover I had a Olympic sized swimming pool in my backyard;
> 
> ...


 


> **** mate..
> 
> You win.


Its seems a bit awkwardly ironic that you guys are up to your proverbials in unwanted water and I'm bragging about my new boat.

Makes me feel a bit like a prick actually.

Sorry to see what you guys are going through - hope the weather improves and things dry out up there for you. More importantly I hope the insurance companies do the right thing by you all.


----------



## menoetes (4/5/15)

No fear Grumpy, now I've got somewhere for you to park your new boat if you ever get up to Brisbane with it. h34r:

But seriously, we are all dried out now and have begun both the clean-up and the process of hitting up the insurance company to uphold its end of our contract.


----------



## winkle (7/5/15)

Bloody hell menoetes! We escaped lightly this time, but still had to spend all day Saturday removing the mud (and smell). PS the freezer may still work if you can dry it out and remove the flood stench.


----------



## mwd (27/5/15)

Computer Stuff : Bought a wireless mouse from K-Mart $12.00 brilliant bit of kit for the dosh ( remember to buy a AA battery for it not included )
Woolworths food stores either in Stationary area or specials bin have a hard mouse pad with 3x USB 2.0 ports + card reader with a sexy LED lit surround and 1.5m USB cord to connect to computer for $8.00 another
brilliant and actually useful bit of kit.


----------



## Bribie G (29/5/15)

Bastard didn't give time to burn down the ******* mosque


----------



## Lincoln2 (29/5/15)

Dude: Firstly, you're too old for computer games and; secondo, It's the Religion of Peace. Don't destroy a house of worship.


----------



## TheWiggman (29/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Dude: Firstly, you're too old for computer games


Not quite sure I understand this comment


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (30/5/15)

Wife is away, kids will be in bed in the next hour (hopefully), and I have a man-date to see Fury Road set up for tomorrow once SWMBO returns.

This all adds up to a Mad Max Marathon on the tube tonight (almost certainly excluding Thunderdome). Fair to say I and II were icons and oh so quotable in my early high school days.

Really looking forward to a night with Max, Jimmy Goose, Fifi, The Toecutter, Bubba, Johnny the Boy, Lord Humungous et al.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/5/15)




----------



## Brew Forky (31/5/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY73f1bRO6Q


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/15)

Brew Forky said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY73f1bRO6Q


This is actually very good...and very funny


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/15)

This is GOLD

https://youtube/Rm6zIfcS7xI


----------



## Brew Forky (31/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> This is actually very good...and very funny


The whole series is brilliant. Laughed my arse off.


----------



## spog (31/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> This is GOLD
> 
> https://youtu.be/Rm6zIfcS7xI


404 error.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/15)

spog said:


> 404 error.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoRp_YFu2pY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm6zIfcS7xI


----------



## mwd (2/6/15)

Invitations to get Windows 10 have started going out to Win 7 and 8 users. Little Win symbol appears on right hand side of Taskbar. Sign up for your expression of interest. Expected launch will be July I think you get a year free then cop a subscription from then on. I hope they have done a bit more homework and be unlike most other versions of Windows which downloads updates every few days.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/6/15)

Centos + Cinnamon...FTW


----------



## mwd (2/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Centos + Cinnamon...FTW


Got a copy of Mint 17.1 + Cinnamon but don't use it very often. Got a cheap Acer Desktop from Harvey's which came with Win 8.1 After a few tweaks runs as fast as and has not missed a beat except in does not like Serious Sam 3 keeps locking up. Google Chrome is also a malware magnet but nothing a run of Malwarebytes every few weeks cannot cure. Chrome can also be made to run fast. http://digiwonk.wonderhowto.com/how-to/10-speed-hacks-thatll-make-google-chrome-blazing-fast-your-computer-0155989/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/6/15)

I find Win 8 tedious....I fckn HATE using it. It just shits me to tears

At least Win 7 behaves itself. And is a bit like XP.... :lol:

Malwarebyte is pretty good, its what I use, but there are always things that get thru no matter. I keep a pretty tight leahe on what gets installed, A lot of the programs like imgburn, winamp, etc now have malware and crap. 



I also have an Asterisk ( Centos ) box that I installed X windows and "General Purpose Desktop" on . ....Basically just means while the computer is switching phones calls, you can sit at the consul and watch internet porn h34r:


----------



## TheWiggman (2/6/15)

Win 8 blah blah XP blah leahe blah blah porn
Is all I made of that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/6/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Win 8 blah blah XP blah leahe blah blah porn
> Is all I made of that.


Yep. Both Win 8 and XP are good for porn.


----------



## TheWiggman (2/6/15)

InPrivate is without doubt the best feature included in new Windows packages.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

TheWiggman said:


> InPrivate is without doubt the best feature included in new Windows packages.


Good lord...M$ have finally worked out privacy settings...well I never....


----------



## mwd (3/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good lord...M$ have finally worked out privacy settings...well I never....


As long as you are not part of a network. :blink:


----------



## mwd (4/6/15)

Still on Computers Harvey Norman sale check out this for a deal if you are after a cheap desktop cannot be beat must be nearly cost price. Bought one just two months ago for 100 more.  . Ready to go all you need is a Monitor.
Works a treat can use HDMI out to a TV or suitable monitor and fast enough for games and $40 ish you can add another 4Gb of Laptop DDR3 Ram to fill up the spare slot. Got mine hooked up to a Samsung 27" 1080 monitor and it looks fabulous.

http://www.harveynorman.com.au/acer-aspire-xc-603-desktop.html


----------



## Bridges (6/6/15)

The Western Australian team that thumped the Freo Dockers last night looked all right, I can't wait to see the big V in action again though.


----------



## Brew Forky (8/6/15)

Is this what people mean when asking whether their airlock is bubbling?


----------



## Droopy Brew (9/6/15)

Bridges said:


> The Western Australian team that thumped the Freo Dockers last night looked all right, I can't wait to see the big V in action again though.


Barry Cable- now there was a gun.


----------



## Dave70 (10/6/15)

Looking forward to some sub zero temps when we head to Canberra this weekend. 
Hope they stock RIS at Plonk.


----------



## Kingy (11/6/15)

Sometimes ya gotta push the boundays. Please dont boil over lol.


----------



## Dave70 (11/6/15)

I'm more of a boundary over-stepper myself..


----------



## Camo6 (11/6/15)

_Knowing _your boundaries is paramount:


----------



## Dave70 (11/6/15)

Boilover tolerance of +/- one hop pellet. 
Well played. 


You also seem to be brewing in dense bushland.


----------



## Camo6 (11/6/15)

Just the leafy suburb of Mooroolbark.

Danwood would have people believe it's all meth labs and abortion clinics.


----------



## Bizier (17/6/15)

Long time. Howdy kids.
Xin chao from Vietnam.
Now that I don't brew for a day job, I'm looking at cobbling some gear together here.
If anyone is in Hanoi, gimme a holler!
Dan


----------



## Red Baron (17/6/15)

Man Hanoi is Awesome!
I have fond memories of drinking beers above the round-about next to Hoan Kiem Lake, plus on every street corner I could find Bia Hoi.

Enjoy,
RB


----------



## mwd (19/6/15)

Playing Computer Games currently on Doom 3 and Halflife 2 and also most of the way through Medal of Honor Allied Assault but arrived at next stage with too little health so keep getting killed straight away by numbers of enemy guards.

Got the walkthroughs for Doom and Halflife but usually go through a scene all the way or only refer to the guide if completely stuck. Then looking at the walkthrough you find missed the majority of ammo and hidden goodies.

A bit of a cheat using walkthroughs but sometimes when stuck think what a dickhead the answer is usually quite simple with a bit of lateral thinking..


----------



## Camo6 (19/6/15)

Picked up the ps3 controller recently after a goodly spell and playing 'The Last of Us.'
If I'd have known games would advance this far when I was a kid playing Berserk on the Atari my head would have exploded.


----------



## petesbrew (21/6/15)

Camo6 said:


> Picked up the ps3 controller recently after a goodly spell and playing 'The Last of Us.'
> If I'd have known games would advance this far when I was a kid playing Berserk on the Atari my head would have exploded.


Wasted about 18months total of my life on Fallout 3 & Fallout New Vegas. So it's probably a good thing that Fallout 4 is only available on PS4.
Unbelievably brilliant game -and too addictive.


----------



## Camo6 (21/6/15)

Haha! Fallout 3 and my memories of the originals were the reason I bought a PS3. Would love a PS4 but too many other interests to blow money on!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/6/15)




----------



## TheWiggman (22/6/15)

Been off work crook and my wife bought my twin 4 year olds home. I decided to clean a keg in preparation for the fermenting batch. I took the lid off and my boy says "are we making beer dad? Making beer?"
M: "Would you like to make some?"
S: "Yes dad but first we need to make the yeast" (pointing finger up as if to say 'listen in')
M: "Wow you are clever, you know how to make beer don't you?"
S: "Yes, beer has yeast and water. Next we need to get the water"
M: "Really?!"
S: "We get the water and then we put the grains in"
M: _[begins to shed tear]_
S: "Then we put the beer in the fridge with the yeast and we leave it. Then we put them together and it makes bubbles."

No word of a lie. So much pride, there is much hope for this one.


----------



## Airgead (22/6/15)

Obi-wan has taught them well....


----------



## TheWiggman (22/6/15)

Hehe, interesting point. Had I not trolled this forum he might have been saying 
"First we rinse out the bucket with a hose. Then we boil all the grains, don't rehydrate the yeast and leave out in the sun so the bucket is hot. Then when the bubbles stop we put the beer in the bottles and drink them before they explode."

Pissweak humour aside, it never ceases to amaze me how much they take in.


----------



## goomboogo (22/6/15)

He already knows more about how beer is made than 99.9999999% of the population.


----------



## michaeld16 (22/6/15)

His first all grain brew will be nicer than my first


----------



## Droopy Brew (23/6/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Been off work crook and my wife bought my twin 4 year olds home. I decided to clean a keg in preparation for the fermenting batch. I took the lid off and my boy says "are we making beer dad? Making beer?"
> M: "Would you like to make some?"
> S: "Yes dad but first we need to make the yeast" (pointing finger up as if to say 'listen in')
> M: "Wow you are clever, you know how to make beer don't you?"
> ...


Awesome. This belongs in the Continuing Happiness Thread.


----------



## Dave70 (1/7/15)

Socrates, Pythagoras, Archimedes, Aristotle, and on and on.
Some of the greatest thinkers in human history. What happened to you Greece? 







"You're all a bunch of ******* corrupt, lazy tax dodging socialist pricks' Says Nana Mouskouri.


----------



## manticle (1/7/15)

Really small corrupt tax dodging pricks judging from the hand gesture.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Socrates, Pythagoras, Archimedes, Aristotle, and on and on.
> Some of the greatest thinkers in human history. What happened to you Greece?


They are still thinkers, mainly thinking of scams to extract money from the government for non existent jobs, how to avoid GST
and what impairment they can come up with to retire at 45. Hard work all that thinking.


----------



## Dave70 (1/7/15)

manticle said:


> Really small corrupt tax dodging pricks judging from the hand gesture


Telling it like it is.


----------



## Dave70 (1/7/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> They are still thinkers, mainly thinking of scams to extract money from the government for non existent jobs, how to avoid GST
> and what impairment they can come up with to retire at 45. Hard work all that thinking.


Well they better start _thinking_ about some very un-Greek austerity and a yes or no vote this weekend then. The euros sound like they've had a gutfull of propping up their lifestyle.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/7/15)

Angela Merkel doesn't mind, it keeps the Euro low, good for German exports.


----------



## Dave70 (1/7/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Angela Merkel doesn't mind, it keeps the Euro low, good for German exports.


They should put here in charge. Her brand of fiscal conservatism and CDU ethics would whip those freewheeling Greeks into shape quick smart.


----------



## Danwood (1/7/15)

Camo6 said:


> Just the leafy suburb of Mooroolbark.
> 
> Danwood would have people believe it's all meth labs and abortion clinics.


Hay...I missed this one !

'Ahem'..... don't get me started on Mooroolbark. It used to be called Moral-bark, but no one who lived there had any.

So, they went and stole a load of 'Os' from neighbouring suburbs, ground off the ID numbers, resprayed them, and bolted them into place in a disused factory during the early hours.

The surplus 'A' was found days later, burnt out and abandoned in wasteland.

The proud, originally Irish settled, suburb of O'Ringwood will never forget !

True story.


----------



## manticle (1/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Telling it like it is.


Apollo: 'it was thiiiis big.'
Nana: 'Even if you'd remembered your trousers, I still wouldn't believe you'.


----------



## Dave70 (1/7/15)

In fairness, the man could be suffering some degree of frostbite judging by the state of his hand, genitals and what appears to be a segment of his penis he holds aloft. Behold!

Did the Greeks invent liquid nitrogen? 

Certainly not OH & S.


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/15)

Decided to start on the sparkling wine my wife has been gifted by work / parents tonight. Tee'd off with Jacobs Creek Trilogy @ 11.5%^. After spending all afternoon doing Jesus like carpentary on the kids treehouse followed by splitting timber the shit has gone straight to my head. And bladder. 
Was going to put this in the 'whats in the glass' thread but **** it. Y'all know what the the shit looks like. Looks the same coing out as going in.
Tastes like- well, its cold as ****, but its dry and..............I dunno, fuckin 'wedding like'. I do not mind another glass.
Might keg a bunch of Stanley chardonnay and make my own.


----------



## Bridges (4/7/15)

Years ago me and a mate tried to put a goon of mozzle through a soda syphon al la DIY spumante. Abject failure. Jacobs creek trilogy is ok but go for the jacobs creek reserve chardonay pinot noir. Classy drop and 60% of the time it works every time...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Decided to start on the sparkling wine my wife has been gifted by work / parents tonight. Tee'd off with Jacobs Creek Trilogy @ 11.5%^. After spending all afternoon doing Jesus like carpentary on the kids treehouse followed by splitting timber the shit has gone straight to my head. And bladder.
> Was going to put this in the 'whats in the glass' thread but **** it. Y'all know what the the shit looks like. Looks the same coing out as going in.
> Tastes like- well, its cold as ****, but its dry and..............I dunno, fuckin 'wedding like'. I do not mind another glass.
> Might keg a bunch of Stanley chardonnay and make my own.


Your a fuckn champ mate.


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/15)

Bridges said:


> Years ago me and a mate tried to put a goon of mozzle through a soda syphon al la DIY spumante. Abject failure. Jacobs creek trilogy is ok but go for the jacobs creek reserve chardonay pinot noir. Classy drop and* 60% of the time it works every time.*..


I like those odds.


----------



## Mardoo (5/7/15)

Kegging goon. Now that has never occurred to me. Might be right up my wife's alley


----------



## Grott (5/7/15)

Shouldn't have read this, thanks Dave, Bridges and Mardoo!
Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/15)

I just like how most of Europe holidays in the Greek isles....and pay cash.


----------



## mje1980 (5/7/15)

If they can get their hands on some that is.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (5/7/15)

Just like the Springfield Tire Fire...

The washing is going to reek

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-05/firefighters-working-to-extinguish-waste-fire-in-canberra/6595992


----------



## Dave70 (9/7/15)

I heard Bill Shorten is copping a paddling at the royal commission. Apparently the court instructed him to stop ******* about and answer the questions. Perhaps Bill thought he was at a press conference or doing an ABC interview. 
Havent heard it myself, but I support the courts demand. Even though I havent heard it. I still support it.


----------



## shaunous (9/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Might keg a bunch of Stanley chardonnay and make my own.


I have done exactly this, used to do it all the time. Then we had a baby, and she doesnt require that quantity anymore.


----------



## shaunous (9/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> I heard Bill Shorten is copping a paddling at the royal commission. Apparently the court instructed him to stop ******* about and answer the questions. Perhaps Bill thought he was at a press conference or doing an ABC interview.
> Havent heard it myself, but I support the courts demand. Even though I havent heard it. I still support it.


Vote LNP!


----------



## goomboogo (9/7/15)

Shaunous , you're letting your bias show.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/15)

it's definitely most pollies from the big two.


----------



## tavas (9/7/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> it's definitely most pollies


FTFY


----------



## Dave70 (9/7/15)

shaunous said:


> Vote LNP!


Nah mate, I'm PUP all the way.

Anybody who cant see what this country needs most is a replica of the Titanic and more dinosaur theme park golf courses needs to wake up to themselves.


----------



## shaunous (9/7/15)

Katter all the way. Big hat or not, his onto the real issues. Food Security....


----------



## Dave70 (9/7/15)

shaunous said:


> Katter all the way. Big hat or not, his onto the real issues. Food Security....


Word on the street is he plans to boycott the Akubra due to the company now using European skins. Strewth..

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-08/akubra-to-import-rabbit-fur/6603106


----------



## shaunous (9/7/15)

Seen that in an Ag paper yesterday.


That seriously is f*&ked though.


----------



## tavas (9/7/15)

I thought rabbit numbers were almost back to pre Calicivirus days. Does it affect the quality of the skin?
Surely with the numbers of rabbits we have here they could supply the industry.

We need a Great Wall to control the rabbits.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Nah mate, I'm PUP all the way.
> 
> Anybody who cant see what this country needs most is a replica of the Titanic and more dinosaur theme park golf courses needs to wake up to themselves.


And you know that the Titanic was coal powered, so it was good for the environment (sorry...I meant the economy..my bad ).....not sure about the replica...maybe its wind powered....

Dave....something tells me that you have been to Leyland Brothers World.,,,,, You know where it is....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Word on the street is he plans to boycott the Akubra due to the company now using European skins. Strewth..
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-08/akubra-to-import-rabbit-fur/6603106


Thats been on the slide for a fair while now. They just couldnt get enough rabbit skins locally....an indication of the decrease in the rabbit population..

A reduction of the rabbit population is a good thing. Its just that it has an interesting effect on an Australian icon. If there is not enough rabbits, there is not enough fur to make hats.

So they either import fur or go out of business


----------



## goomboogo (9/7/15)

Palmer can solve the problem by supplying Akubra with dinosaur skins. The T-Rex range could be a winner.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/15)

goomboogo said:


> Palmer can solve the problem by supplying Akubra with dinosaur skins. The T-Rex range could be a winner.


You could be onto something there....


----------



## Dave70 (10/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And you know that the Titanic was coal powered, so it was good for the environment (sorry...I meant the economy..my bad ).....not sure about the replica...maybe its wind powered....
> 
> Dave....something tells me that you have been to Leyland Brothers World.,,,,, You know where it is....


Indeed I do. And what a sad, tacky, crumbling edifice it is. Bloody well bankrupted the Leylands it did. Well, that, poor management and the 27% interest rates..

The boys should have stuck to answering viewers letters and traveling all over the country side. That show was awesome. 

Leyland Bros world, not so much. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78cnkV9j-so


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/7/15)

These guys where pretty good...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR6Mbzvswxs


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/7/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XVxKgFpgb4


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/7/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH_3qXnZgHs


----------



## Dave70 (10/7/15)

I remember doing my impression of Noeline Brown once as a kid and telling my mum to _piiiiiiiiiissss off._
Followed by getting a backhander from the old man for my trouble.


----------



## mckenry (17/7/15)

We rarely get snow in Bowral. Once every few years is typical. This is the heaviest in my memory.\


----------



## mckenry (17/7/15)

Time to brew a lager me thinks.


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/15)

Saw a young man walking down from the train station this morning in the midst of what appeared to be some kind of seizure. As I got closer I saw white headphones under his hoodie and realized he was just doing some kind of hip / hop karaoke - as evidenced by the gang style hand gestures. 
Good for him. It was 6 deg and pissing with rain.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/15)

It wasnt a seizure..he was just shivering


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> It wasnt a seizure..he was just shivering


Bullshit. I know keepin it real when i see it.


----------



## madpierre06 (18/7/15)

Damn...what a night. I've always been a mad keen Liverpool fan, and recall being quite affected when the disaster happened at Hillsborough. After that 'You'll never walk alone" always gave me chills at the very least, and at times a lump in the throat. Well, the next best thing to a trip to Anfield tonight was working at the stadium when they played the Roar here. My skin is still tingling after the song was played and sung pre-game, and then done again late. Got to see a very small bit of the play as well at times which was pretty damn special. And double bonus, scored a couple free beers from the promotion of a new beer on tap in the members bars, you might have heard of it, it's called XXXX Gold Australian Pale Ale. About to try one in about 15 mins. :drinks: :lol:


----------



## mofox1 (18/7/15)

Thanks thermapen. Now I know that it's 2 degrees while I'm cleaning the rig it feels just that much ******* colder!

(And it's accurate!)


----------



## shaunous (18/7/15)

Yesterday's travels up the mountain.


----------



## shaunous (19/7/15)

Currently 6 chicks out and kickin, more popping through. 
Your free my little egg makers!!!


----------



## Lowlyf (20/7/15)

**** Mondays


----------



## Lowlyf (20/7/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Damn...what a night. I've always been a mad keen Liverpool fan, and recall being quite affected when the disaster happened at Hillsborough. After that 'You'll never walk alone" always gave me chills at the very least, and at times a lump in the throat. Well, the next best thing to a trip to Anfield tonight was working at the stadium when they played the Roar here. My skin is still tingling after the song was played and sung pre-game, and then done again late. Got to see a very small bit of the play as well at times which was pretty damn special. And double bonus, scored a couple free beers from the promotion of a new beer on tap in the members bars, you might have heard of it, it's called XXXX Gold Australian Pale Ale. About to try one in about 15 mins. :drinks: :lol:


How was the pale ale? Shit? Thought so


----------



## Dave70 (20/7/15)

Lowlyf said:


> **** Mondays


You mean like, before work?


----------



## sponge (20/7/15)

Lowlyf said:


> **** Mondays


Tell me why you don't like Mondays..


----------



## tavas (20/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> You mean like, before work?


Better than hump Wednesday. Puts you in a good mood from the start of the week.


----------



## goomboogo (20/7/15)

**** Monday. Hump Wednesday. Shag Friday. Sounds like a reasonable run into the weekend.


----------



## sponge (20/7/15)

goomboogo said:


> **** Monday. Hump Wednesday. Shag Friday. Sounds like a reasonable run into the weekend.


I'd be sleeping for the whole weekend h34r:


----------



## goomboogo (20/7/15)

I was using my imagination. I wouldn't have a clue what the weekend would be like if that really happened during the week.


----------



## Grott (20/7/15)

sponge said:


> Tell me why you don't like Mondays..


"I WANT TO SHOOT THE WHOLE DAY DOWN" (Boomtown Rats- Bob Geldof)
Cheers


----------



## warra48 (20/7/15)

When you're retired, every day is a good day. Haven't had a bad day since I walked out of work for the last time.

Purely for information only, I didn't work today, but I did play a round of golf.


----------



## Airgead (20/7/15)

Golf - an excellent way to ruin a good walk (Mark Twain).


----------



## TheWiggman (20/7/15)

On the weekend I headed to our local RSL with some family. Range on taps is limited.
I had a few Carlton Draughts, picking it apart and comparing it to my recent XXXX Bitter attempt. My beer lacked in hops due to old flowers being used and what I reckon is am impact from the acidulated malt. Discriminating between Aussie lagers is not something I'm proud of but it's all in the interests of bettering my skills at the craft (yes, that will do). Obvious notes are that CD actually has moderately bold PoR kneeing it's way through your palate, minimal aftertaste and reasonable mouthfeel. By no means a great beer, but on tap its amazing how easy it is to down one after the other. It's often noted on this here forum as "watery, flavourless animalsomethingorother". I thought to myself "pff, it has flavour, albeit dirt-like but that seems to be what the Vics love". Can't deny it has flavour.
After a few schooners I switched to a Carlton Dry to test this 'they all taste the same' concept. Well bugger me if the Dry didn't seem completely watered down and - absolutely - dry. Rubbish in comparison.

Now here I am, with an oatmeal stout, Sierra Nevada Pale ale and Coopers Pale clones on tap at home, turning my nose up at a Carlton Dry because I thought it was flavourless compared to the Carlton Draught. Months back on the other hand I recall being handed a Carlton Dry after an incredibly thirsty morning walking around managing 3 hypo kids in the heat. Sat down, sipped away at the Carlton Dry, and thought "geez... this is really hitting the spot". I remember being quite stunned at how refreshed I was, being the beer snob and all.

Taste buds are a funny thing.


----------



## Lowlyf (20/7/15)

Airgead said:


> Golf - an excellent way to ruin a good walk (Mark Twain).


I love golf, but truer words have never been spoken. Jeez it's a frustrating sport


----------



## Camo6 (20/7/15)

Airgead said:


> Golf - an excellent way to ruin a good walk (Mark Twain).


Is that the NIV translation?


----------



## mwd (23/7/15)

Decided to go green and buy a LED lamp for my most used light in the house. Trouble is the old incandescent bulbs have been in place over 12 years no point changing them until they blow. Anyway after finding out Lumens watts etc. went to Woolies to buy the globe knew exactly what I needed. Went with a Philips 7.5W the Mirabella ones looked a bit cheap then managed to come home with a bayonet mount when I was after a Screw type Doh Bugger.

Thinking why are higher powered bulbs more expensive ? Scam must cost the same to produce surely.


----------



## Brew Forky (28/7/15)

Had a little taste tester from the fermenter of my American Amber to see how it was going along and was hit by a huge sourness. Wasn't at all happy and walked off in a huff cursing wild yeast . Came back half an hour later for another test to see how bad it was and ponder. Grabbed my testing glass and the GF saw me and said "you should wash that first, I squeezed lemon juice into it to wash my hair this morning".

Cheering!!!


----------



## spog (28/7/15)

And what,pray tell are you doing allowing you GF into your brewing area ?
You have a lot of explaining to do !


----------



## Brew Forky (29/7/15)

My brewing area is half the laundry, so it's OK, she belongs there h34r:


----------



## spog (29/7/15)

Hope the better half never reads your reply


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/7/15)

In my pursuit of an ultimate Adrenalin rush I broke my collar bone, I thought this was the pinnacle of pain, a 10 on the pain scale.

I just spent a few days in hospital being given morphine every 30 minutes obviously not large doses, but I can't for the life of me understand why they can't administer a bit of 'Fleetwood Mac' for chronic cancer pain relief, its about time they had a look around and caught up with what other countries are doing.


----------



## Tahoose (31/7/15)

Skiing/boarding?? 

Get well soon.


----------



## Tahoose (6/8/15)

Flying to the UK tonight. Going to the 5th test in a couple of weeks but going off the score that's notlooking great.

Will have to focus my attention to the soccer and the great British beer festival next week.


----------



## shaunous (8/8/15)

Carn Wallabies!!!!


----------



## Kingy (9/8/15)

Nearly finished my single vessel rig for experimental batches. After drilling 1000s of holes lol. Just need another 2 bulkheads. Might get another pump to so it has its own pump seperate from the main brewery.


----------



## seamad (9/8/15)

shaunous said:


> Carn Wallabies!!!!


good win ( for a change)
After bagging nic white last year for blowing the game with a stupid box kick he somewhat redeemed himself last night. Going to be a big ask next week at eden park, all blacks aren't going to be happy with the lose. Besides a couple of very poor lineouts I thought the fowards set plays a big improvement over previous efforts.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (12/8/15)

Snowing in Canberra...should make for a pleasant ride home on the treadly.
The only good news is that the 30-40km/h icy blast across the tundra this arvo will be a tailwind.

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/environment/weather/canberra-weather-rain-wind-and-possibly-hail-20150812-gix6ab.html


----------



## Steve (24/8/15)

You know you've got a goodun when at 6.10am, still in bed, you can roll over (after being awake for the past hour) and tell you're missus that you believe, or are hoping you've got rid of your recent spate of infections by giving a concise description of how you cleaned the gunk build up in your kettles ball valve......and she gets into the conversation by asking how, what did I use to clean it with, what did the infection taste like, was the taste in the fermenter or when you kegged it rather telling you to shut the **** up and go back to sleep!


----------



## CrookedFingers (24/8/15)

Steve said:


> You know you've got a goodun when at 6.10am, still in bed, you can roll over (after being awake for the past hour) and tell you're missus that you believe, or are hoping you've got rid of your recent spate of infections by giving a concise description of how you cleaned the gunk build up in your kettles ball valve......and she gets into the conversation by asking how, what did I use to clean it with, what did the infection taste like, was the taste in the fermenter or when you kegged it rather telling you to shut the **** up and go back to sleep!


Keeper.


----------



## Lincoln2 (26/8/15)

My wife and youngest bloke are crook as with the lurgy. So I offered to cook dinner and wandered down to the IGA to get the ingredients.

Just at the fruit & veg, I reached into my pocket to get the list and as I pulled it out something fell out of my pockets and rolled under the tater stand.

I didn't know what it was so I got down on my hands and knees to look under the stand.

I saw that it was a bottle top so I just got up and walked away.

I had been drinking Feral Hop Hog at my neighbours shed in the industrial estate - he is a panel beater/spray painter and is anal about rubbish, so I had been putting the bottle tops in my pocket.

As I was walking away, a shop assistant followed me and asked: "Excuse me sir, were you looking for this bottle top?"

And I said: "No, it's okay, you can keep it."

Then I spent too much money buying stuff that wasn't on my list.


----------



## panspermian (26/8/15)

Downloaded AHB onto my phone. Now I can read forums while taking a bog.


----------



## BottloBill (26/8/15)

^^^blog and bog^^^


----------



## QldKev (27/8/15)

Hopefully no blogs about his bogs


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/8/15)

Steve said:


> You know you've got a goodun when at 6.10am, still in bed, you can roll over (after being awake for the past hour) and tell you're missus that you believe, or are hoping you've got rid of your recent spate of infections by giving a concise description of how you cleaned the gunk build up in your kettles ball valve......and she gets into the conversation by asking how, what did I use to clean it with, what did the infection taste like, was the taste in the fermenter or when you kegged it rather telling you to shut the **** up and go back to sleep!


I have a nasty habit of doing the same to my wife, wake her up at 2 or 3 am in the morning and have a meaningless conversation with her, more to see how far I can go, but she just talks back it could be a woman thing, liking to have a conversation.

I must say though the Viagra episode of 2011 was a different story :lol:


----------



## Mardoo (27/8/15)

QldKev said:


> Hopefully no blogs about his bogs


They do exist. No, no linky. Once was enough.


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/15)

Went to a Thai restaurant I know does a good curry last night for the wifes birthday, and they dont **** around when you order it green. 
For the fourth time today I've just paid the price. Oh. It hurts - so - much..


----------



## spog (28/8/15)

Keep a dunny roll in the freezer for that soothing effect.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/15)




----------



## Mardoo (28/8/15)

http://youtu.be/ZS_CQkPavyc
Accurately conveys my experience of having the hottest chile meal of my life and then tripping balls about four hours later.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (1/9/15)

Easter Island style heads made from Carlton cartons appear (and disappear) from Tuggeranong Parkway, ACT....that's a lot of Carlton Draught.

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/canberra-life/tuggeranong-parkway-cardboard-sculptures-get-heads-talking-20150831-gjbfry.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> Accurately conveys my experience of having the hottest chile meal of my life and then tripping balls about four hours later.


What do tripping balls taste like ?


----------



## Mardoo (2/9/15)

Spicy


----------



## manticle (6/9/15)

Working on a drawing, everything going well, suddenly blood drips out my nose and onto the page.

Been watching this:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jvI2WCmjuOk

And listening to this
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E0mjJl0CAoU

But there's no connection. And you'd be a fool and a communist to make one.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/9/15)

manticle said:


> But there's no connection. And you'd be a fool and a communist to make one.


Makes about as much sense as that 2nd clip


----------



## manticle (6/9/15)

Bill hicks reference.


----------



## Fents (7/9/15)

so who was the AHB'er with the "Simple Really" Tshirt on, hitting golf balls up at the La Trobe golf driving range on fathers day? You hit some cracking shots mate with the milk bottle on the ground to keep ya club straight . Hope my little 4 year old didnt put you off to much, his mouth was running overtime.


----------



## mckenry (7/9/15)

Just had one of those annoying calls from India claiming to be telstra and that I had viruses and hackers all over my PC and they would fix it for me. Instead of the usual hangup, I went with them. SHE! got me to run eventviewer to be shocked by all the warnings and errors. Then she directed me to a website, www.telstraserver.somethingdodgy.com
I didnt go there, but when she asked what I could see (getting to this point took forever as they get you to type one letter at a time then tell them what youve typed, then what can you see FFS) thats where I had my fun.
Me: "Its a menu"
her: "What does it say"
Me: "Butter chicken $8.50"
her: "What?"
Me: "Thats not bad! And Lamb Vindaloo $10.50 - includes garlic naan."
her: "You think youre smart?"
Me: "Smarter than you"
Then the language! She called me Mr. Mutha Fxcka, mutha fxcka, F you Mr Mutha Fxcka
I said: "Ive captured your IP address and good luck with everyone else Mrs Mutha Fxcka"

Gave me a smile on a Monday.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/9/15)

I had one of those calls a while back

Them " Hello , we have detected a virus on your computer ?
Me - Really, is that bad
Them - Yes. We will help you fix it
Me - Cool. What do you want me to do
Them - We need you to click on the start button in the bottom left corner ( now I run Linux, so I ran with it )
Me - yeah ok, now what
Them - Open up such and such then go to this site
Me- yeah, done that, now what
Them - What do you see on the screen
Me - Um...some bloke with his penis in this girls mouth
Them - Sir, you are on the wrong place. Please go to such and such
Me - yeah, sorry my mistake
Me- Ok, there now
Them - Ok, what is on your screen now
Me - Well its 2 blokes ( NSFW)
Them - Sir, we really need you to go to such and such
ME- OK, but I am running Linux
Them - OK, minimise it and hit the start buttn
Me - But I havnt got one
Them - Sir, it is in the bottom left
Me - No it isnt
Them - Sir, I assure you it is there
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
30mins latter they where still trying to get me to hit the start button. I left them on hold for a while to do other things.


----------



## Kingy (8/9/15)

After a few beers thought id open the six pack of six strings IPA I got for Father's Day. Longest Tuesday today ever. Wish I didn't drink them all now.....bloody nice but. Never get sick of them beers.


----------



## Dave70 (8/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I had one of those calls a while back


Me to.

Went something like this. 

Good afternoon sir._.***** off!!*_


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/9/15)

Since reading the Joe Nesbo novels I have started answering the phone by saying loudly. 'SPEAK' Not many people ring on the home phone now.


----------



## Mardoo (9/9/15)

It's nice to pretend.


----------



## madpierre06 (13/9/15)

https://au.sports.yahoo.com/golf/a/29510768/aussie-golfer-wins-beer-for-a-year-with-hole-in-one/

Can't complain when it's free and you get an ace to brag about.


----------



## warra48 (13/9/15)

madpierre06 said:


> https://au.sports.yahoo.com/golf/a/29510768/aussie-golfer-wins-beer-for-a-year-with-hole-in-one/
> 
> Can't complain when it's free and you get an ace to brag about.


Holy crap, I got zilch for my hole in one back on Anzac Day in 1999. Had to buy all my mates a beer. Stuffed them though, as I bought them all a pint of Guinness. I wasn't overly popular, but I loved my pint.


----------



## Brew Forky (13/9/15)

Notihng wrong with a pint of Guinness.


----------



## Exile (16/9/15)

mckenry said:


> Just had one of those annoying calls from India claiming to be telstra and that I had viruses and hackers all over my PC and they would fix it for me. Instead of the usual hangup, I went with them. SHE! got me to run eventviewer to be shocked by all the warnings and errors. Then she directed me to a website, www.telstraserver.somethingdodgy.com
> I didnt go there, but when she asked what I could see (getting to this point took forever as they get you to type one letter at a time then tell them what youve typed, then what can you see FFS) thats where I had my fun.
> Me: "Its a menu"
> her: "What does it say"
> ...




Here are some ideas .. :lol:

https://www.reddit.com/r/itslenny/


----------



## CrookedFingers (18/9/15)

Let's not think about last week or any other game past or upcoming.
Tonight my MIGHTY HAWKS are playing some pretty good footy.
We ARE a happy team today.


----------



## Brew Forky (18/9/15)

CrookedFingers said:


> Let's not think about last week or any other game past or upcoming.
> Tonight my MIGHTY HAWKS are playing some pretty good footy.
> We ARE a happy team today.


And they cost me my betting allowance. Embarrassing game for the 25000- 30000 people who drove interstate today.


----------



## CrookedFingers (25/9/15)

Woah.
Let's go hawkers !

That got a little close but we got em.

Bring on the granny !!!!


----------



## panspermian (27/9/15)

Watching new Star Trek tonight. 
I love my sci fi but it shits me no end, Captain Kirk hurtling towards a destination and he's given coordinates.!

Yeah I prob had a few, but shit eh, coordinates are from a fixed position on Earth. If in space how can you get a fixed coordinate????

I prob could have explained myself clearer without a few under my belt but I'm sure you guys know what I mean.


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/9/15)

Remember when ahb.com.au redirected to this forum?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/9/15)

panspermian said:


> Watching new Star Trek tonight.
> I love my sci fi but it shits me no end, Captain Kirk hurtling towards a destination and he's given coordinates.!
> 
> Yeah I prob had a few, but shit eh, coordinates are from a fixed position on Earth. If in space how can you get a fixed coordinate????
> ...


Just have to use your imagination and think he has a real cool satnav.


----------



## Red Baron (28/9/15)

I'd be more concerned about going to warp speed without knowing your final destination accurately! Imagine when fleet sends you the proper coordinates and you realise it's on the other side of the universe??? Good luck justifying the fuel docket for that one Kirky!

Cheers,
RB


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/9/15)

panspermian said:


> Watching new Star Trek tonight.
> I love my sci fi but it shits me no end, Captain Kirk hurtling towards a destination and he's given coordinates.!
> 
> Yeah I prob had a few, but shit eh, coordinates are from a fixed position on Earth. If in space how can you get a fixed coordinate????
> ...


Sorry to break be the one to break it to you.....its all just pretend.

Captain Kirk is just TJ Hooker before he went all weird.
The Enterprise is just a model - look carefully and you can see the strings.
And despite Scotty constantly proclaiming " I canna give her any more" he always gets them there in the end.


----------



## Airgead (28/9/15)

A coordinate system will work fine as long as you have a fixed zero point. All star fleet needs to do is define "somewhere" as 0,0,0 and away you go. Sagittarius A* would be a pretty good galactic zero point....


----------



## Dave70 (28/9/15)

panspermian said:


> Watching new Star Trek tonight.
> I love my sci fi but it shits me no end, Captain Kirk hurtling towards a destination and he's given coordinates.!
> 
> Yeah I prob had a few, but shit eh, coordinates are from a fixed position on Earth. If in space how can you get a fixed coordinate????
> ...


Hope this clears a few things up for you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl-tS0Xa_AE





GrumpyPaul said:


> Sorry to break be the one to break it to you.....its all just pretend.
> 
> *Captain Kirk is just TJ Hooker before he went all weird.*
> The Enterprise is just a model - look carefully and you can see the strings.
> And despite Scotty constantly proclaiming " I canna give her any more" he always gets them there in the end.


Yes. Weird.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXSWx5Q2XCo


----------



## real_beer (28/9/15)

Dave70 said:


> Yes. Weird.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXSWx5Q2XCo


I couldn't watch more than half of it, I felt like my lungs were burning up! Nothing worse than being a reformed smoker and seeing stuff like that :lol:


----------



## Camo6 (28/9/15)

While we're on the subject, Captain Kirk never said "Beam me up, Scotty." So...many...lies.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/9/15)

Isn't there someone on here who goes under the name, 'Beer me up Scotty'?


----------



## Brew Forky (29/9/15)

panspermian said:


> Watching new Star Trek tonight.
> I love my sci fi but it shits me no end, Captain Kirk hurtling towards a destination and he's given coordinates.!
> 
> Yeah I prob had a few, but shit eh, coordinates are from a fixed position on Earth. If in space how can you get a fixed coordinate????
> ...


The coordinates are from a fixed position on Earth. The computer would then compensate concerning the position of the vessel to give a correct reading to the navigation system. Just ask Data, he can explain it better.

Edit. And of course it would take in to account the movement of the Stellar bodies.


----------



## Mardoo (29/9/15)

To infinity, and beyond!!! Oh, wait...


----------



## Dave70 (16/10/15)

The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever
The first time is forever

Thats currently the soundtrack in my house. From dawn to dusk. 
If you have a daughter around three, you'll probably understand.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/10/15)

God I miss the Wiggles
















































NOT


----------



## Mardoo (16/10/15)

Dave70, you clearly need to listen to it more. It's the first time IN forever. Looks like it'll take you a year to get all the lyrics. Good luck.


----------



## Dave70 (16/10/15)

Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?
Do you want to build a snowman?


----------



## Mardoo (16/10/15)

Don't worry, the pain will go away and you'll find yourself turning off AccaDacca to sing Frozen tunes. Join us...


----------



## TheWiggman (16/10/15)

Well I'm glad you mentioned those lines (paraphrased or otherwise) because I didn't have an annoying tune playing itself in my head at work today.


----------



## Dave70 (16/10/15)

At least the young blokes version - Do you want to build a poo-man - makes for a welcome digression.


----------



## Bridges (16/10/15)

Poo jokes never get old.


----------



## Red Baron (18/10/15)

I was using my cooling water from brewing to water my bananas and veges tonight, when I saw something move just off in the dark. It was a joey that often stops by with it's mum, in my yard or the block next to me. Mum was there too, but she didn't care at all- looked up but then kept munching away. This was only 7-8m from me. It's cool seeing nature up close, and realising they (mum) don't see me as a threat at all.

Cheers,
RB


----------



## Brew Forky (18/10/15)

The GF called me tonight saying she locked her keys in the car and asked me me to bring her spare set. After a few HBs I wasn't sure whether to drive or not, so played it safe and jumped on the Treadly and rode half way across the inner North of Adelaide. Got there and she was sitting in the the car.


"Thought you locked yourself out?"
"Yeah, keys are in the Boot."
"You're in a hatch, you could fold the seat down and get them."
"Really?"

Without a word I handed her the key and took the long way home. On that ride I was happy I didn't say anything about pulling the lever for the hatch.

Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Mardoo (18/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> At least the young blokes version - Do you want to build a poo-man - makes for a welcome digression.


----------



## real_beer (18/10/15)

Go Rossi & Jack Miller!


----------



## Dave70 (18/10/15)

Best ******* motorbike race I've seen in longer than I can remember.
Marquez's talent seems to be matched only by the size of his gonads. 
Still shaking.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/15)

Yeah...that was an AWESOME race


Man that Duc is a rocket in a straight line


----------



## jlm (18/10/15)

Red Baron said:


> I was using my cooling water from brewing to water my bananas and veges tonight, when I saw something move just off in the dark. It was a joey that often stops by with it's mum, in my yard or the block next to me. Mum was there too, but she didn't care at all- looked up but then kept munching away. This was only 7-8m from me. It's cool seeing nature up close, and realising they (mum) don't see me as a threat at all.
> 
> Cheers,
> RB


Half your luck. Shitloads of wallabies (they're not kangaroos Tasmania....) around as per usual with the odd echidna, but all I'm seeing is the snakes 'round mine. Lots and lots of snakes.


----------



## real_beer (18/10/15)

jlm said:


> Half your luck. Shitloads of wallabies (they're not kangaroos Tasmania....) around as per usual with the odd echidna, but all I'm seeing is the snakes 'round mine. Lots and lots of snakes.


Hmmmm, seems like it could be a sloppy grain storage problem that's attracting the rats that's attracting the snakes to the house that Jim built


----------



## jlm (18/10/15)

Hells no. No rats round here, it's all the frogs in the dam that the snakes are eating. But they're hanging a bit too close to the house (well, its a shed really,) for my liking..... Neighbours also have a small dam hard up on the fence line about 50m from shed/house which doesn't help. 

Have to to some brush cutting around the shed/house during the week. Can't wait.


----------



## real_beer (18/10/15)

Could you make something that puts out smoke through some slotted pipe around your shed so they'll think there's a bush fire on the way and move over to the neighbours place?

Most snakes don't like noise so making some as you move around usually has them heading away from you. Are they a dangerous species, or could you learn to coexist with them? :lol: I love snakes but unfortunatly my other half has never let me keep one as a pet. Personally I reckon they've been trying to make friends with you by keeping rats away from your precious grain stockpile, that's why you haven't seen any 

The very best way to keep them away from where you are though is to make sure there's nothing in your yard attractive for them to hide in or under, such as old cars, roofing iron, and wood piles.


----------



## shaunous (18/10/15)

Brew Forky said:


> The GF called me tonight saying she locked her keys in the car and asked me me to bring her spare set. After a few HBs I wasn't sure whether to drive or not, so played it safe and jumped on the Treadly and rode half way across the inner North of Adelaide. Got there and she was sitting in the the car.
> 
> 
> "Thought you locked yourself out?"
> ...


I would have gone apeshit if that was me.


----------



## Camo6 (18/10/15)

real_beer said:


> Could you make something that puts out smoke through some slotted pipe around your shed so they'll think there's a bush fire on the way and move over to the neighbours place?
> 
> Most snakes don't like noise so making some as you move around usually has them heading away from you. Are they a dangerous species, or could you learn to coexist with them? :lol: I love snakes but unfortunatly my other half has never let me keep one as a pet. Personally I reckon they've been trying to make friends with you by keeping rats away from your precious grain stockpile, that's why you haven't seen any
> 
> The very best way to keep them away from where you are though is to make sure there's nothing in your yard attractive for them to hide in or under, such as old cars, roofing iron, and wood piles.


Pretty sure snakes are deaf and you could yodel like a mofo to no avail. They do respond to vibration though, so I always stomp my feet when in a suspect area. The one rule I learnt with snakes is you can look for them all you like but it's when you least suspect it that they appear at your feet.


----------



## real_beer (18/10/15)

Camo6 said:


> Pretty sure snakes are deaf and you could yodel like a mofo to no avail. They do respond to vibration though, so I always stomp my feet when in a suspect area. The one rule I learnt with snakes is you can look for them all you like but it's when you least suspect it that they appear at your feet.


Yeah that's what I was getting at don't tiptoe about but thrash through the bush wherever your heading.


----------



## jimmy86 (18/10/15)

But when they appear at your feet you magically learn how to fly!


----------



## Camo6 (18/10/15)

jimmy86 said:


> But when they appear at your feet you magically learn how to fly!


Haha! Even with a 25l spray pack on your back!


----------



## osprey brewday (22/10/15)

Something wrong with this pic


----------



## mofox1 (22/10/15)

FTFY


----------



## real_beer (22/10/15)

osprey brewday said:


> Something wrong with this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1445476139.794489.jpg


The owner and firing squad are missing?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/15)

osprey brewday said:


> Something wrong with this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1445476139.794489.jpg


Meth lab ?


----------



## Dave70 (22/10/15)

osprey brewday said:


> Something wrong with this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1445476139.794489.jpg


There are illiterate people in the house?


----------



## osprey brewday (22/10/15)

No house. rsl club


----------



## real_beer (22/10/15)

I was told by a cleaner he'd once seen someones almost overcome with toxic fumes after a cleaner who couldn't get the water stain out of a toilet bowl went off for help and didn't tell the person he'd fetched the chemical he'd been using was still in the bowl. The guy walked in and poured bleach into the bowl and the result was apparently instantaneous and violent. That was in a Local Shire Council Building, they have all the rules and regulations about chemical use on the site but the contract company they use only hire monkeys and don't train them properly. Same old saying I guess 'You Get What You Pay For'.


----------



## Dave70 (22/10/15)

osprey brewday said:


> No house. *rsl club*


Its a sports bottle?


----------



## osprey brewday (22/10/15)

I think its a cleaning company branded bottle also


----------



## BottloBill (22/10/15)

I have no time for stupid people working for me, if it isn't controlled like this then there's the door.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/15)

Good to see a bit of recycling happening there with those gloves

Cost savings are essential for sustainable business


----------



## BottloBill (23/10/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good to see a bit of recycling happening there with those gloves
> 
> Cost savings are essential for sustainable business


We keep old gloves for the fingers, cut one off and put it over the end of a watering can spout, nip the end off to create a small hole for laying polished on floors.


----------



## osprey brewday (24/10/15)

Don't leave u cheap guitar in the shed


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/10/15)

Haha sheeeiiiitt


----------



## Kingy (24/10/15)

Cubes where running low so I done my First double triple batch today. Set the digital timers last night to get a head start on the day woke up with everything at temp at 5am. All done and dusted 8hours later. You bloody ripper. Gunna be doing this more often. Back up to 10cubes now just like that.


----------



## Droopy Brew (25/10/15)

^^ This belongs in the Continuing Happiness thread! Id love to have that sort of capacity.


----------



## TheWiggman (25/10/15)

Drinking my Aussie lager that I'm refining, first few glasses from the keg. Single 60 min addition of PoR that just isn't hoppy enough for me - not Citra hoppy, PRIDE hoppy. I need more earth and CUB stink. So, I chucked a single PoR pellet in there and would you believe it's not the abomination that general knowledge might lead you to believe. Very amusing watching the pellet dance up and down the glass too, if you haven't tried it give it a go. 
Next lager is getting a late addition of Pride of Ringwood.


----------



## Bridges (25/10/15)

^^^
WHAT?... are you talking about beer. Here of all places. I think there may be a forum somewhere on the inter-webs for weirdos who do that.


----------



## Dave70 (26/10/15)

Had a headache this afternoon likely brought about endless paperwork and squinting at drawings. 
So I reached for the green tea and used two bags to ramp it up a bit. Mainly because someone scoffed all the aspro clear. 

Cleared it up and left me with somewhat better outlook considering its a Monday arvo.
Could be the phenolic compounds or if the tea was produced in China, the huge amounts of residual lead.
Either way I'll be working it into my regular beverage rotation from now on.


----------



## Grott (27/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> if the tea was produced in China, the huge amounts of residual lead.


No Dave, formaldehyde. :blink: ​


----------



## Dave70 (27/10/15)

grott said:


> No Dave, formaldehyde. :blink: ​



Luckily formaldehyde natural and organic - thus harmless or course. Probably a superfood actually..

(wiki)
_Formaldehyde_ is a naturally-occurring organic compound with the formula CH2O. It is the simplest aldehyde and is also known by its systematic name methanal.


----------



## CrookedFingers (27/10/15)

Meth what ???

Is that where it goes ?


----------



## seamad (27/10/15)

Formaldehyde is the smell of anatomy, nothing quite like it.
The 2 guys who worked in the anatomy building at UQ were the 2 freakiest looking people I've ever seen. Hard to tell if it was the work or the formaldehyde that made em that way.


----------



## luggy (27/10/15)

Id say it was probably the necrophilia


----------



## seamad (27/10/15)

Don't know if pickled fannies would do it for anyone..


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/15)

Just got back from doing a little X mas shopping.

K Mart to Big W then Toys R Us. One son yelling for his mother through a kids voice altering megaphone when he thought he was lost.
One stack of about a dozen Frozen Elsa dolls pulled from the shelf by daughter. 

So now if you'll excuse me..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/15)

Gota love that


Its nice to know other people kids do the same as mine


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (19/11/15)

It's a sad day for me...I fear my trusty cycle has finally reached the financial tipping point where a brand new bike is cheaper than the cost of repair.

This morning on my daily commute I finally wore through the back rim wall and will need a new back wheel, probably a new front wheel as the rim is wearing on it as well.
If I was to be thorough it's probably also time for a new chain, rear cluster and probably at least one new front ring.

She's been a very solid citizen, bought in 2003 and I've commuted ever since, about 4,500km/year for the past five years, less before that.

I've already replaced the wheels once to get stronger and stiffer rims befitting someone of my, ahem, robust physique. Cluster and chain replaced plenty of times, one seatpost, fricking heaps of tyres. Then there was the time I snapped one of the cranks 'clean off' (best said in a Clint Eastwood voice), fortunately it was as I was turning into the driveway at home so I didn't have to walk far (to get clean underpants).

I only came off once in that time, bless her, when a P-plater car full of young fuckwits ran me off the road at a roundabout and kept going...the next vehicle to arrive was a mini-bus full of nuns (true story) who offered assistance and also had a huge esky in the bus (also true). Unfortunately all they had in the esky was what they called 'juice' and actually happened to be bottles of Fanta. After making sure nothing was broken (bike or me) I got back on and tentatively headed off down the road to be greeted by a couple of blokes who were blind drunk (6pm or so) and had seen it all happen, "thass the way mate, back on the horse", armed with that encouragement I made it home before realising how sore and shaken I was.

I'm thinking a new commuter and maybe resurrect this steed as a single speed for trips to the pub milk bar.


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/11/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> I'm thinking a new commuter and maybe resurrect this steed as a single speed for trips to the pub milk bar.


If going this route, dont forget to take into account the cost of the berret , brouges and beard trimming equipment that will be needed to compliment the single speed.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/11/15)

and tan colored knitted vests


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/11/15)

Really not a big fan of overnight work trips.
But this makes it better.


----------



## technobabble66 (19/11/15)

Wow. Pizza in a box. 
You high roller, GP!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/11/15)

craving a meat lovers pizza after seeing that


----------



## Wee Jimmy (19/11/15)

The gift that keeps on giving one of the regular lady entertainment sites i use just found 1263 faults with my PC! Now thats a service google doesnt offer! Now wheres my credit card?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (20/11/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> If going this route, dont forget to take into account the cost of the berret , brouges and beard trimming equipment that will be needed to compliment the single speed.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> and tan colored knitted vests


I reckon between the wardrobes of my dad and my father-in-law I have all of those covered.


----------



## panspermian (25/11/15)

Prob not worth a thread on its own, so I'll just stick it in here.
Tonight while googling the possibility of buying hydrogen peroxide in bulk, I discovered hydrogen peroxide should be refrigerated or it degrades. I never knew that. 
Better put my no rinse sanitisers I keep under the kitchen sink into the fridge.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/11/15)

I would check is shelf life in the fridge, before you buy in bulk, proxitane is only a year refrigerated.


----------



## shaunous (26/11/15)

StarSan degrades???

Surely Not!


----------



## Dave70 (26/11/15)

Had the strangest dream last night. 
I posted in a thread about some pig harvesting smegma from a dildo and producing sourdough a yeast starter.
Must be the hot weather..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/11/15)

shaunous said:


> StarSan degrades???
> 
> Surely Not!


Different stuff.


But yes, Peroxide does degrade and should be stored with a vented cap


----------



## sponge (26/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Had the strangest dream last night.
> I posted in a thread about some pig harvesting smegma from a dildo and producing sourdough a yeast starter.
> Must be the hot weather..


Left a sour taste in your mouth?


----------



## Blind Dog (26/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Had the strangest dream last night.
> I posted in a thread about some pig harvesting smegma from a dildo and producing sourdough a yeast starter.
> Must be the hot weather..


I snigger like a good 'un every time I go into good guys etc and see smeg branded kitchen appliances. Childish I know, and I probably shouldn't have explained to my 10 year old, but it's now kind of a bonding ritual for father and son


----------



## sponge (26/11/15)

Like gaypak citrus?


----------



## Grott (26/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Had the strangest dream last night.
> I posted in a thread about some pig harvesting smegma from a dildo and producing sourdough a yeast starter.
> Must be the hot weather..


Wasn't a dream Dave, your've posted the thread!???


----------



## Dave70 (26/11/15)

sponge said:


> Left a sour taste in your mouth?


If I'm honest, not exactly what I had in mind when I posted this. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/88505-getting-started-in-sours/page-2


----------



## tavas (26/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Had the strangest dream last night.
> I posted in a thread about some pig harvesting smegma from a dildo and producing sourdough a yeast starter.
> Must be the hot weather..


Cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## MastersBrewery (26/11/15)

tavas said:


> Cocaine is a hell of a drug


 Hell yeah anything that makes you paranoid and impotent, give me more of that!!


----------



## tavas (26/11/15)

Or strange dreams, in old mates case.


----------



## Dave70 (27/11/15)

The young blokes beginning the Star Wars phase, building lego death stars, improvised lite sabers an so on. So I sat him down last night and showed him the real thing. 
Much like when I watch watch the IOM TT, I'm always stunned at what mankind can do when we push the performance envelope. Just remember thats 2000 plus tonnes being blasted vertically and, if you pay attention to MPH / feet, covering about 1300 feet, the traditional 1/4 mile in 12 seconds at 168 mph. Thats quicker than a 1300 kg 911 Porsche GT3 can run it on the flat. 
0 - 1000 mph in 60 seconds, then onto a top speed of around 16000. The engineering involved in making that thing hang together under such loads is clearly astonishing. Kind of a shame those days are over. To witness it live would have been something else.
Truly amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShRa2RG2KDI


----------



## real_beer (27/11/15)

I still get goosebumps when I remember back to Neil Armstrong stepping on the Moon. I think it's the one time in my life that the world seemed to stop still and stand together as one. These days I kind of hope we don't get off our planet too stuff any others up like we have here!


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/15)

Onto beer number 2.
Going to Greek banquet tonight.
Not driving.
Pretty ******* happy with with how shits panning out this evening to be honest.


----------



## sponge (28/11/15)

Only #2 Dave?

It's 5pm and the cricket's on.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (28/11/15)

Neighbours across the road are selling, must have a dirty lawn?


----------



## mofox1 (28/11/15)

Living up to your name, sir.


----------



## Mardoo (28/11/15)

peeping_tom_jones doesn't sound quite so neighbourly.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Onto beer number 2.
> Going to Greek banquet tonight.
> Not driving.
> Pretty ******* happy with with how shits panning out this evening to be honest.


I just got home from the Grafton Swap Meet.

This evening panned out rather nicely.

1pm : Arrive at Pub

Noticed some old mates drinking Coopers

Beers

Meet some more fellow brewers

Beers

Burger & Chips

Beers

Swapped beers

Beers

Moved out to the beer garden

Beers - Coopers Dark and Tooheys Old 

Talked lots of shit 

Beers - Pints of Guinness 

Felt hungry and had Guinness thinking about it

Pizza

Guiness

4 or 5 x big Makers Marks in a 7 on ice

Taxi....I only have $10


Home


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (2/12/15)

Had a few Crownies last night...and I haven't said that for a very long time. Networking drinks at a conference, and I was amazed how well they were going down to be honest. 

It could have been the hot and windy weather, the unaccustomed tie, the post-presentation parched throat, the canapes (party pies) they were washing down, or a combination of all of those factors...but they really were going down a treat.

Edit: Don't judge me.


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/12/15)

You are not alone Ken. I was at the cricket on Friday and got the taste for Hahn Superdry. When it is hot, the beer is free and you want a thirst quencher, these were going down easier than Kim Kardashian's knickers.

Judgment be fucked, I love my HB and craft beers but there are times when a commercial beer hits the spot. I was camping up at Cape York earlier this year and was rationed to 1 can of New per day for the last few days. If that wasnt some of the best beer I've drunk.... Time and a place for everything.


----------



## Dave70 (2/12/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> I was camping up at Cape York earlier this year and was rationed to 1 can of New per day for the last few days.


Next time -


----------



## TheWiggman (2/12/15)

When I was at uni (Newcastle, New territory) I never bought New because I thought it tasted rough out of the can. And if I did have it in the can, I didn't drink the last 30 or so ml because they were the dregs. When at a pub though I'd drink it out of the schooner because I thought it tasted ok from the tap. I really didn't know wtf I was on about.


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> Next time -


Explain yourself


----------



## shaunous (3/12/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> You are not alone Ken. I was at the cricket on Friday and got the taste for Hahn Superdry. When it is hot, the beer is free and you want a thirst quencher, these were going down easier than Kim Kardashian's knickers.
> 
> Judgment be fucked, I love my HB and craft beers but there are times when a commercial beer hits the spot. I was camping up at Cape York earlier this year and was rationed to 1 can of New per day for the last few days. If that wasnt some of the best beer I've drunk.... Time and a place for everything.



We took nothing but XXXX Gold and Tooheys new, oh and Bundy Rum of coarse on our recent Cape trip, 1 30Pack carton per day per person ration. Some of the best liquor ive consumed. Time and place for different beers.


** I still don't get why people f*&k around with portable keg set-ups for camping, or more likely Glamping...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Had a few Crownies last night...and I haven't said that for a very long time. Networking drinks at a conference, and I was amazed how well they were going down to be honest.
> 
> It could have been the hot and windy weather, the unaccustomed tie, the post-presentation parched throat, the canapes (party pies) they were washing down, or a combination of all of those factors...but they really were going down a treat.
> 
> Edit: Don't judge me.


They recently changed crownies to all grain and actual hop flowers. Could explain your surprise?


----------



## Dave70 (3/12/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> Explain yourself


This.



shaunous said:


> We took nothing but XXXX Gold and Tooheys new, oh and Bundy Rum of coarse on our recent Cape trip, *1 30Pack carton per day per person ration*. Some of the best liquor ive consumed. Time and place for different beers.
> 
> 
> ** I still don't get why people f*&k around with portable keg set-ups for camping, or more likely Glamping...



How many beers go into one man per day.
Much simpler than the old ' If a train leaves the station at 6.00pm travelling at 50 kph'..bla..bla..blah..


----------



## Droopy Brew (3/12/15)

Understood.
Unfortunately what I didnt account for was the lack of purchase points beyond Weipa. I was hoping to restock while up there but at $120 a carton for XXXXGold I decided my liver and wallet could do with a break..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> How many beers go into one man per day.


Lots...and some times more of lots


----------



## mofox1 (3/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Lots...and some times more of lots


Makes beer more =--sence than it prrobleby shoild.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/15)

Especially after 30


----------



## panspermian (4/12/15)

Looks like the Australian Navy has two aircraft carriers now but where are the aircraft?


----------



## Tahoose (7/12/15)

If it's anything like the navy's helicopters that didn't fly over water I'll be amused.


----------



## Red Baron (8/12/15)

Canberra and Adelaide are LHD's. The H is for Helicopter, and we've got plenty of those.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canberra-class_landing_helicopter_dock

Cheers,
RB


----------



## panspermian (8/12/15)

I see them docked at Wooloomooloo but I don't see any helicopters or anything.
They are a replacement for the HMAS Tobruck.
Looking as useless as the F35 jets we ordered.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/12/15)

I've got a mate who's a navy seahawk pilot, flies plenty. Currently in the Arabian gulf.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/12/15)

You generally dont see any of our armed forces vehicles.. I guess its not something that needs to be seen, unlike other countries B)


----------



## Red Baron (8/12/15)

The choppers will turn up if needed. Can you imagine the outcry from the local residents of Woolloomooloo, Rose Bay and the like if there were 10 very loud helicopters flying all day and night off there???

Malcolm Turnbull's private phone would be ringing off the hook!
Cheers,
RB



> You generally dont see any of our armed forces vehicles.. I guess its not something that needs to be seen, unlike other countries B)


Very true Stu- we live in a lucky country.


----------



## Tahoose (9/12/15)

Mind you if the public were a little more used to seeing services around, it might have prevented the hysteria that was last week with the guy in Qld.

Poor guy was just trying to work out.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/15)

It was more the police response that freaked people out. Armoured cops with semi automatics breaking into classrooms etc


----------



## Tahoose (9/12/15)

Undoubtedly, but i some idiot didn't call it in as a " gunman with a automatic machine gun rifle" then the cops wouldn't have been nearly as vigilant as they were.

If it was in Darwin or Townsville of would have been, oh look, there's an AJ working out in his spare time..


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (9/12/15)

While on the Navy...

I travel daily on my commute past HMAS Harman (where the S stands for Ship).
If that thing ever weighs anchor and steams off I'll fall off my bike....stone frigate apparently.







Edit: correct photo this time.


----------



## Tahoose (9/12/15)

Yep the senior service comes up with some crackers....


----------



## Red Baron (9/12/15)

Apart from that one, they like to put their bases in awesome and very expensive areas. I've had some very reasonably priced beers with million dollar views thanks to the pussers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/12/15)

Bliss, last day of school today for my daughters, 100 mins a day saved from round trips of drop offs and pickups for SWMBO and myself, will not be getting out fishing as much but plenty of time in the garden with the girls.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (10/12/15)

Red Baron said:


> Apart from that one, they like to put their bases in awesome and very expensive areas. I've had some very *reasonably priced beers* with million dollar views thanks to the pussers


My former cricket club used to play against Harman...we always hoped we'd be playing them at Harman for the cheap post-game (and sometimes during game) beers.
Similarly, when I played rugby while at uni in Melbourne an away game at Cerberus always meant some great post-game drinks (and a good excuse to hire a bus).


----------



## Bridges (18/12/15)

Damn its been hot in Melbourne (and still is) I bottled a batch of pale ale today sans pants. Good times.


----------



## Tahoose (19/12/15)

Get called in to do an agency shift starting at 5pm till finish. 

Almost done, to late for trains, guess I'm riding home then.


----------



## Grott (19/12/15)

Bridges said:


> Damn its been hot in Melbourne (and still is)


try Adelaide, 44 today and will be fourth day over 40 degrees, makes brewing challenging. Still, got a bank loan to pay for the highest electricity cost in Australia so can run the air con just before passing out. :lol:


----------



## spog (19/12/15)

grott said:


> try Adelaide, 44 today and will be fourth day over 40 degrees, makes brewing challenging. Still, got a bank loan to pay for the highest electricity cost in Australia so can run the air con just before passing out. :lol:


Going to be 42 here in Lincoln today it's already 33 @ 8:00 am, a good day to give the brewery a clean, hic burp.
Thankfully it'll be a bit cooler for the drive to Adelaide for Xmas.


----------



## madpierre06 (21/12/15)

Mowing the yard today, and was reminded of a top random act of kindness from a few years back. It was during the bog floods up here a few years ago, and we were scheduled to go on holidays down to Tallebudgera for two weeks. The lawn had been getting up a bit, and there had been no windows to get out and mow the yard in the few weeks before going due to persistent and consistent rainfall. Any windows that had occurred, my response had been "ah, grass is still a bit wet, I'll let it go 'til tomorra". And bloody tomorra never came. So we goes away, and the grass was already knee high when we left. There weren't many days went by when I didn't ponder what was waiting to hit with the mower when we got back.

Anyways, we get home. Seriously, Kokoda never looked that scary. All I could see was a mass of green about half-thigh high. Our house is highset at the front, lowset at the back. That tells you how much slope is on it. And the slope is steeper from maibox to front steps, going at a 45 degree angle across the slope. Well, some beautiful unknown person has mowed/hacked/trekked a mower and a half wide strip either side of the concrete pathway from mailbox to the front steps. I never did find out who it was, byt have never forgotten it either. 

And mowing the rest of it...I lost count of how many tanks of fuel and catcher changes.


----------



## Bridges (21/12/15)

Bog floods, no wonder the lawn grew well.


----------



## TheWiggman (24/12/15)

Had a Christmas ale all lined up for the big day tomorrow with stacks of family members. Star anise, cinnamon, nutmeg, much love went into the making.
I chilled it yesterday and put it on the gas. 180 kPa... very odd. I didn't remember carbing it high. Gas levels dropped, chilled overnight.
I tasted today and... well, not much. A strange flavour about it and none of the Christmas spirit. Then it came to me: infection. Another frigging infection, exactly the same taste with no visual signs of anything obvious during fermentation. This one tasted ok out of the fermenter so I'm guessing maybe there was a problem when kegging. 19l on the lawn and lucky I had a backup brew which is a lager free of any obvious problems.

Not a thing has been common between the brews. Anything common has had good brews made before and since. Different kegs, different fermenters, all cleaned the same way, all cubed, some cube hopped. Something in this house is sneaking in somewhere. Bah humbug.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (24/12/15)

Kids went to Questacon today with SWMBO.
I couldn't go unfortunately(!) as I was busy getting an American Wheat into the cube.

The ratbags were thinking of me though and found this ripper in the gift shop..._Saccharomyces cerevisiae_.
The young bloke (5yo) said to me "you'll be cuddling that as you go to sleep tonight won't you Daddy?"

Absolutely I will.


----------



## Dave70 (25/12/15)

And with the cessation this afternoon of the latest round of gut bloating Christmas luncheons, the curtain is drawn on the last of the obligatory extended family seasonal gatherings.
Time to head south for the new year.


----------



## manticle (25/12/15)

What a lovely place.
Where you heading to in Tas?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/12/15)

manticle said:


> What a lovely place.
> Where you heading to in Tas?


Your place


----------



## manticle (26/12/15)

See you in a bit


----------



## shaunous (26/12/15)

Open invite?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/12/15)

Is now. Going to put my leave form in on Tuesday


----------



## manticle (26/12/15)

All (full) keg bringers welcome.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/12/15)

What about lots of little kegs made from glass...?


----------



## manticle (26/12/15)

If they contain life's blood (often involving barley) then of course.

Lots though.
Lots.


----------



## spog (27/12/15)

AHB bulk invasion !


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/12/15)

AHB Global Xmas swap meet at Manticle's place next Xmas


----------



## manticle (27/12/15)

You're also required to bring smoked produce, home made cheeses and possibly a few acres of land.

What are we brewing? Global bulk buy on the cards.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/12/15)

manticle said:


> You're also required to bring smoked produce, home made cheeses


Sorted


----------



## TheWiggman (31/12/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Had a Christmas ale all lined up for the big day tomorrow with stacks of family members. Star anise, cinnamon, nutmeg, much love went into the making.
> I chilled it yesterday and put it on the gas. 180 kPa... very odd. I didn't remember carbing it high. Gas levels dropped, chilled overnight.
> I tasted today and... well, not much. A strange flavour about it and none of the Christmas spirit. Then it came to me: infection. Another frigging infection, exactly the same taste with no visual signs of anything obvious during fermentation. This one tasted ok out of the fermenter so I'm guessing maybe there was a problem when kegging. 19l on the lawn and lucky I had a backup brew which is a lager free of any obvious problems.
> 
> Not a thing has been common between the brews. Anything common has had good brews made before and since. Different kegs, different fermenters, all cleaned the same way, all cubed, some cube hopped. Something in this house is sneaking in somewhere. Bah humbug.


Well feedback from receivers of bottles was largely positive. I managed to find a bottle in the back of the ute yesterday and chilled it.
Ta-da! No infection :huh:
Obviously an issue with the keg or keg transfer. Time to nuke shit.


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/15)

I was delighted to find this sign in Masters Lismore today.





I was a bit shy to ask if the sign referred to a lady employee called Fern.


----------



## shaunous (1/1/16)

Baaaahahahaha!


Filthy Ol' Fern...


----------



## madpierre06 (10/1/16)

Now I know why.....

https://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/mens-health/health/a/29447711/why-you-cant-keep-your-hands-out-of-your-pants/


----------



## Droopy Brew (11/1/16)

What a load of shit.

I touch em cos they are there and it feels good.

******* scientists trying to over-complicate shit and garnering grants for "studies". PPffft.


----------



## luggy (11/1/16)

Droopy Brew said:


> What a load of shit.
> 
> I touch em cos they are there and it feels good.
> 
> ******* scientists trying to over-complicate shit and garnering grants for "studies". PPffft.


Yeah you're right, scientific inquiry never did any good for humanity, I yearn for a return to good old fashioned paganism. This post may or may not be sarcastic


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/16)

So is this a pumpkin or what?

Currently in residence at Kyogle Home Hardware


----------



## TheWiggman (11/1/16)

Gonna need a serious mash tun for a pumpkin ale with that baby


----------



## Mardoo (11/1/16)

It IS the mash tun


----------



## Tahoose (12/1/16)

Just given me an idea, maybe I'll do a portion of the mash in the pumpkin.


----------



## Droopy Brew (12/1/16)

luggy said:


> Yeah you're right, scientific inquiry never did any good for humanity, I yearn for a return to good old fashioned paganism. This post may or may not be sarcastic


Scientific enquiry has its place, no doubt.
It has answered so many of the worlds most confounding questions-
Is the world round?
Why does everything gravitate toward the ground?
How fast does light travel?
Why do blokes fondle their nuts?

Pick the odd one out.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/1/16)

luggy said:


> Yeah you're right, scientific inquiry never did any good for humanity, I yearn for a return to good old fashioned paganism. This post may or may not be sarcastic


We should practice our old Christian beliefs and start burning scientists at the stake


----------



## warra48 (12/1/16)

Christians never burnt scientists at the stake.

That was done by some other major cult still surviving today in the name of Christianity.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/1/16)

warra48 said:


> Christians never burnt scientists at the stake.
> 
> That was done by some other major cult still surviving today in the name of Christianity.


That would be the Catholics ?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/1/16)

surely every religious sect believes that it is the true & correct method of worship, and given that, shouldn't then each religion be considered as the aggregate? It's too convenient to say _oh, they're not true christians_ if a portion of your religion misbehaves, when without a doubt they thought they were doing the same god's work.
</lunchbreak drivel>


----------



## Mardoo (15/1/16)

Why is it not one article has mentioned Alan Rickman's role in Dogma? Loved that movie.

https://youtu.be/K9n8PRuxtx0


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/1/16)

Mardoo said:


> Why is it not one article has mentioned Alan Rickman's role in Dogma? Loved that movie.
> 
> https://youtu.be/K9n8PRuxtx0


It's a great movie!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/1/16)

My karma ran over my dogma


----------



## panspermian (19/1/16)

I don't think I've seen any christmas beetles this season.


----------



## manticle (19/1/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> That would be the Catholics ?


Protestants have also had a red hot go at it.
Pun somewhat intentional


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/1/16)

And to think that everyone things Islam is voilent.....


----------



## manticle (19/1/16)

Anyone interested in simulating what a snake bite in the end of your finger might feel like should shoot a 16 mm pneumatic staple into it.

Simulation is as far as I want to take it. At least the first aid cabinet was recently stocked and no-one else was in the workshop to mock and jibe and gloat.


----------



## jlm (19/1/16)

Call it a near miss....No need to write it up, too much paperwork.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/1/16)

16mm, how wide are your fingers??? Would have been all the way through mine and out the other side i reckon!! Ouch.


----------



## Seaquebrew (19/1/16)

Mock, jibe, gloat .....................

Dumbarse actions need ridicule, it is how we learn ................. Or not

Cheers


----------



## Camo6 (19/1/16)

manticle said:


> Anyone interested in simulating what a snake bite in the end of your finger might feel like should shoot a 16 mm pneumatic staple into it.
> 
> Simulation is as far as I want to take it. At least the first aid cabinet was recently stocked and no-one else was in the workshop to mock and jibe and gloat.


Try to hold yourself together, man.


----------



## manticle (19/1/16)

No paperwork. Don't want to document my own stupidity now, do I?

@Lethal - 16 mm long but my fingers were on the other side of 4mm ply and the puncture was at an angle through flesh: no bone, tendon or nerve. Got maybe 4-5 mm worth of flesh only puncture just slightly under the nail.

My own fault; Isaw it happening in slow mo and it's a cheap lesson I won't forget.


----------



## manticle (19/1/16)

Camo6 said:


> Try to hold yourself together, man.


I prefer aquadhere. Wuss in that regard.


----------



## Tahoose (19/1/16)

So I work in a hospital, prior to working afternoon shifts I sometimes like to do beer related things. 

Whilst cleaning some bottles this morning I sliced the back of my hand on a broken bottle. So I ended up at work anyway but on the wrong end .. 

5 stiches later and all fixed. Thankfully it missed everything important.


----------



## spog (19/1/16)

manticle said:


> Anyone interested in simulating what a snake bite in the end of your finger might feel like should shoot a 16 mm pneumatic staple into it.
> Simulation is as far as I want to take it. At least the first aid cabinet was recently stocked and no-one else was in the workshop to mock and jibe and gloat.


Came damn close to stepping on a brown snake in my drive way on Sunday morning,I was glad I'd already had a shit earlier.
Fastest I have moved in a while.


----------



## manticle (19/1/16)

Yeah mine had the added benefit of no venom. Dry bite.

Tahoose - hope all is good. So easily this shit can happen.


----------



## Tahoose (19/1/16)

manticle said:


> Tahoose - hope all is good. So easily this shit can happen.


Thanks Mants, hope the finger is ok. Very happy I didn't hit a tendon or a nerve. Plus the doctor I know bulk billed me so that was a bonus. I took him a couple of beers but I think I owe him a couple more.


----------



## TheWiggman (22/1/16)

I had to water a relative's garden this week and it had been a long hot day for me. Out of work after 10+ hours with plenty left to do in the arvo. I decided - willingly - to buy a stubbie of Melbourne Bitter.
For some reason whenever I have it, to me it tastes like beer. If I was to describe beer as a flavour I would say Melbourne Bitter. On the hot summer afternoon it hit the spot I wanted it to. As I was sipping it though it reminded me of something. then it came to me: Tooheys Red! Very similar beers.


----------



## Camo6 (22/1/16)

TheWiggman said:


> I had to water a relative's garden this week and it had been a long hot day for me. Out of work after 10+ hours with plenty left to do in the arvo. I decided - willingly - to buy a stubbie of Melbourne Bitter.
> For some reason whenever I have it, to me it tastes like beer. If I was to describe beer as a flavour I would say Melbourne Bitter. On the hot summer afternoon it hit the spot I wanted it to. As I was sipping it though it reminded me of something. then it came to me: Tooheys Red! Very similar beers.


Doesn't taste like the Toohey's Red I remember! The ones Dad would buy in a cube of 30 of which I'd pinch a few of as well as a palm of rolly tobacco and sit on a hill with a .22 on my lap and watch the sunset. Fond memories but still a horrid beer.
I actually bought a sixer of MB last week and thoroughly enjoyed it. But I also bought a sixer of Coronas too in the recent hot weather. Hops are great but sometimes my palate needs a hard reboot and megaswill lagers are just the ticket.


----------



## TheWiggman (22/1/16)

Granted I haven't had a Red since uni, but for some reason I thought they have a similar flavour. Might have take one for the team...


----------



## sponge (22/1/16)

For it is in the name of research, all shall be forgiven.


----------



## Camo6 (22/1/16)

Thorough research mind you. Luckily they come in 30 packs.


----------



## Dave70 (22/1/16)

Camo6 said:


> The ones Dad would buy in a cube of 30 of which I'd pinch a few of as well as a palm of rolly tobacco and sit on a hill with a .22 on my lap and watch the sunset.


Yeah, me to.

Unfortunately we lived in Sydney's densely populated western suburbs at the time.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/1/16)

Red... reminds me of Blue.....and Passion Pop


----------



## manticle (22/1/16)

I will willingly and happily drink cold mb.

Tooheys red not so much.


----------



## Camo6 (22/1/16)

Dave70 said:


> Yeah, me to.
> 
> Unfortunately we lived in Sydney's densely populated western suburbs at the time.


.22, sawn-off 12ga. You say potato...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/1/16)

Lever action .30...


----------



## TheWiggman (22/1/16)

There's a club/pub in Albury that had emblazoned across the front "ATTENTION HIPSTERS! WE HAVE MELBOURNE BITTER ON TAP" a few months back. I scoffed and rode off on my penny farthing to the barber to get my mustache waxed.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/16)

TheWiggman said:


> "ATTENTION HIPSTERS! WE HAVE MELBOURNE BITTER ON TAP" ............at greatly inflated prices because we that your stupid enough to get ripped off.


----------



## Dave70 (16/2/16)

Stepped into the garage to train last night and was confronted by that unmistakable waft of malt and stale piss as I opened the door. 
My spidey sense told me not to remove my thongs just yet. Sure enough, a bottle had failed in the bastard heat yesterday. Splintered brown glass everywhere.
The piece I'm holding is where it landed, about six meter's from the rack, my kids like to play with the dipping belt swing hanging off the winch, about two meters from the rack.. 
Think I'll be draping a blanket over this lot just to be on on the safe side. 
Seriously ladies, its easy to get complacent, because that's me, but its no ******* joke when these things pop, especially if you have the misfortune to be holding one up to the light to see how well its clearing.
Mum was right. 'You'll have you're bloody eye out!'..


----------



## Bribie G (23/2/16)

That's one reason I hate glass bottles, but really need to keep a few to enter comps, the beer presents a lot better and the bottles don't leak like some PETs can over a month or so.
I'll keep mine in a corner of the shed behind a drop sheet for sure.

Hey:

**** Yeah


----------



## Dave70 (23/2/16)

Yep.
Got diesel for 98c per liter yesterday. 
Just remember the oil sheikhs of Abu Dhabi are suffering so that we can enjoy this cheap fuel. So spare a thought for them.


----------



## Bribie G (23/2/16)

Dave70 said:


> Yep.
> Got diesel for 98c per liter yesterday.
> Just remember the oil sheikhs of Abu Dhabi are suffering so that we can enjoy this cheap fuel. So spare a thought for them.


Apparently they've had to cut your number of virgins back to around seven.


----------



## sponge (29/2/16)

Can't promise the state (re: sex) of them either..

As a side note, anyone willing to give this bloke some advice on heading over to the UK to live/work for a couple of years? Looking at either working in London and living within half hour commute, or one of the southern-English towns close-ish to London to live and work (Bristol/Brighton/Southampton/somewhere with jobs).

The Mrs is an accountant and I'm an engineer and seems to be a few jobs in those fields so hoping it won't be too difficult to find work. We'd ideally like to find jobs before heading over there but will be traveling for 3 months prior to ending up in England so not sure on the logistics of finding a job that early.

Fun times ahead.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/2/16)

Australia is nice this time of year


----------



## sponge (29/2/16)

Too hot for me.. these armpits just won't quit. Still seems to be just as bad in winter.

And don't get me started on going to QLD to stay with the old folks every second xmas. Who moves somewhere hotter?

WHAT THE HELL WERE THEY THINKING?!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/2/16)

I can understand the QLD thing...its bad enough only being 2hrs from the boarder from them :lol:


----------



## TheWiggman (29/2/16)

I'll probably be flamed for this but what's with session IPAs? Isn't an IPA (origins aside) fundamentally a stronger, more bitter pale ale? Thus what really separates the supposed session IPA from a pale ale? Then I read comments that "not really hoppy, bitter or strong enough to be called an IPA". Well no shit, might have something to do with the reduced hop and alcohol content putting it more in line with a pale ale.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/2/16)

Its either an IPA or not an IPA


----------



## Dave70 (1/3/16)

TheWiggman said:


> I'll probably be flamed for this but what's with session IPAs? Isn't an IPA (origins aside) fundamentally a stronger, more bitter pale ale? Thus what really separates the supposed session IPA from a pale ale? Then I read comments that "not really hoppy, bitter or strong enough to be called an IPA". Well no shit, might have something to do with the reduced hop and alcohol content putting it more in line with a pale ale.


You're not the first to be disappointed by this borrowing of terms. 
Anytime IPA? 
Wont be anytime soon again for me I'm afraid.


----------



## TheWiggman (1/3/16)

Speaking of which (dissecting styles) had a laugh overhearing a bloke at work talking about beers. He said he doesn't like XXXX Gold because it's not bitter enough for him. He prefers strong, bitter beers like VB. 
Interesting how people will say they love Carlton Draught but can't handle VB. XXXX Summer is great, but Carlton Dry blurgh! But will then say "I don't like pale ales" as though everything in the 'ale' category all tastes the same.


----------



## Tahoose (1/3/16)

Went to chin chin for lunch on Sunday an the brother in law decided to get a bottle of la sirene's praline. 

A beer I've had maybe 5-6 times. Some guy from behind the bar came out to tell us how it is surely one of the best beers ever made. Then started banging on about how the beer is still fermenting?? Which is what makes it super special...

He didn't seem to know what it would match well with food wise or have any idea about the new limited imperial version. Happy to be educated beer wine food wise. But if you don't know your stuff, piss off.


----------



## Dave70 (1/3/16)

Should have asked him if it would be to much trouble to decant the beer, remove the bottle to the kitchen and get a yeast starter rolling from the 'active' dregs.


----------



## TheWiggman (1/3/16)

The problem with incompetent people is that they don't realise they are.


----------



## Camo6 (1/3/16)

Dave70 said:


> You're not the first to be disappointed by this borrowing of terms.
> Anytime IPA?
> Wont be anytime soon again for me I'm afraid.


Wasn't overly impressed with that one either however I do like a "session ipa". As much as I love my fundamental beer styles I'm no purist and I like the premise of a mid-strength (generally lighter ABV than an APA) easy drinking beer with big hop aroma and a firm whack of bitterness which some would class as unbalanced. To be honest, the only memorable ones I've had are Founders All Day IPA and whatever the Pirate Life one is called. Sure, it's not a true style but it's a good marketing ploy that aptly describes the beer I'm expecting.


----------



## TheWiggman (26/3/16)

My wife comes in yesterday arvo and says "I found this in the garden", handing me my Thermapen.
Rage increasing. 
There is clearly moisture inside the LCD after the bout of overnight rain. I swing the probe in and out and... nothing. Dead. Quickly I remove the battery cap and check the batteries. A few drops of water come out in the process. Rage increases further. After going passive-agressive at my 4 year old son who looked guilty as sin as soon as he saw the Thermapen, I got the hair drier onto it and tried to dry it out. Moisture was escaping from the rubbers and when I swung it, a few ml of water dripped out of the battery opening. In vain, I put the batteries back in and tried again and as suspected, zilch. I left it in the sun for a few hours and overnight until it was totally dry and same again - nothing.

I kind of broke down internally and accepted it. I'm building house at present and we have a lot of costs coming up apart from the house. Fences, letterbox, hoses, back deck, concreting, shelves etc. and so we don't have much cash spare. If the kid broke something necessary (like the toaster, microwave, window or somesuch) I could deal with it because it would have to be replaced. It would cost, yes, but I would buy a new one. There are a few things in my life though especially in the brewery that are luxuries. I don't _need_ a $130 thermometer, but I got one for my birthday. It's brilliant. I use it every time I brew and ferment and it's handy for cooking as well. However if it's broken, life will go on without it and it's just something nice that I don't own any more. There isn't a good reason why, but it was something nice I have that keeps me happier and now I don't have it. It was a bit depressing but I'll get over it, and at the same time bloody frustrating because I've warned the said child not to touch my expensive Thermometer. Shit started to get real for him when I implied I might take some money out of his moneybox to buy a new one.

I thought about it a bit and figured it's all electrics, maybe the water shorted out the batteries. I took a gamble and bought some spare batteries ($9 wtf). Before putting them in I noticed the cover has a small notch on it that pushes a switch inside that must act as a kill switch. Holy crap, all this time I've been trying it with the cover off! I put the cover on and... nothing. One last chance, I swapped the batteries over and gently opened the probe.
POWER. 
I fist pumped a little even though the display wouldn't read the bottom line. Oh well, not an issue especially if the temp's 71.1 or whatever. To test if it was still calibrated I took it outside to my keg fridge to cross-check it with the STC-1000 I'd calibrated off the Thermapen. The probe had fallen out of the cup in the fridge and the water had actually iced over at the top. Ooooh, lucky I checked. I broke the layer of ice off and measured the temp to be 0.1°C. Freakishly accurate.

So today has been a good day.


----------



## manticle (26/3/16)

For some reason I read epi-pen and felt bad for both you and your son.
Then I read you describe a microwave as necessary and realised I shouldn't.


----------



## welly2 (27/3/16)

Just watching the worst example of parallel parking I've ever seen in my life. You could fit a bus in the space and yet it's taken two people over 5 minutes to fit a car not much bigger than a mini in it and they're still about 2ft away from the kerb. Amazing.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/3/16)

Do you mean not everybody parks like this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3BGkOKVMUU

Be good seeing how he gets out.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/16)

I want to see how many cars he damaged getting it right


----------



## mofox1 (28/3/16)

Day trip to Shep, more cockies than people.

Noisy buggers too.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/16)

2 Daughters to keep amused for the next 2 weeks, lucky they like fishing and gardening.


----------



## mwd (4/4/16)

So the latest is to put the drinking age up to 21 same as the USA. Brilliant and bring the price of beer down to US Prices can't wait Ballast Point Bigeye less than $10.00 a 6 pack now you are talking.


----------



## Droopy Brew (6/4/16)

Only curfews, prohibition and mandatory sentencing will halt the violence. What we need is more restrictions, rules and punishments.

Close the pubs, close the breweries, close the restaurants so we can all live a safe life and serve our government to our full potential.



No thanks.


----------



## shaunous (6/4/16)

Massive fines and or Gaol is needed. But first we need a solution for our clogged up gaol system. They're bricking in rooms anywhere and everywhere in our Grafton Gaol to fit more in, making 2 rooms outa 1, bricking onto the side of others and outside walls. Packin em in like sardines.


----------



## Droopy Brew (6/4/16)

They could start by releasing all paedophiles into general population. That would free up a few hundred beds in a matter of days.


----------



## Airgead (6/4/16)

Droopy Brew said:


> They could start by releasing all paedophiles into the shark pool. That would free up a few hundred beds in a matter of days.


FTFY

Seriously though, relatively minor drug ofences make up a fair chunk of the prison population (Abs says around 5-10%). There is a good case to be made for things like home detention in these cases so we can save the jails for violent offenders who need to be separated from society. 

We aren't as bad as the US though where minor possession offences make up something like half of the prison population and the other half is whatever black guy the cops stumbled across that day.


----------



## shaunous (7/4/16)

According to something somewhere i read. Unless its a serious case, most are getting fines and good behaviour bonds. To spare our gaol problem. So its a good time to be a criminal in Australia apparently.


----------



## Dave70 (7/4/16)

Airgead said:


> FTFY
> 
> Seriously though, relatively minor drug ofences make up a fair chunk of the prison population (Abs says around 5-10%). There is a good case to be made for things like home detention in these cases so we can save the jails for violent offenders who need to be separated from society.
> 
> We aren't as bad as the US though where minor possession offences make up something like half of the prison population and the other half is whatever black guy the cops stumbled across that day.


Theres a better case to be made for decriminalization and common sense lawmaking. 
If we wound the clock back and began drafting laws from scratch based on objective evidence rather than conservative ignorance we'd see alcoholic beverages and tobacco listed as a schedule 8 drugs, right up there with smack and meth. Choking up courts and locking people away for possessing a pot for example, a substance with no known lethal dose is simply ludicrous. 
I mean, keeping us safe, thats what its all about right? The government protecting its citizens from themselves? 
If that be the the case it would seem they have it arse backwards currently.

We know that brain re modeling and development doesn't end until our early 20's anyway, so raising the drinking age is undoubtedly good idea.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/4/16)

Wonder how much room there would be left in prisons if the white collar criminals were sentenced and the sentence carried out,
Craig Thomson says he will not pay a bean to the HSU, says he has no money, and still claims he was a victim of identity theft. :lol:
Will the HSU spend more money chasing the illegally obtained debt, I doubt it, will he be made to serve a prison term, I doubt that too.


----------



## niftinev (7/4/16)

seriously, i think far too many get off lightly with a mere rap on the knuckles and there should be many more inside than there is

build some feckin more prisons and lock them up, not tell them you've been a naughty boy/girl and thats it!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/4/16)

those naughty boys & girls cost around $300/day each to keep in prison, are you going to pay for that?

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2015/02/02/how-much-does-it-cost-keep-people-australian-jails


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/4/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> those naughty boys & girls cost around $300/day each to keep in prison, are you going to pay for that?


$300 a day???

I would happily pay that to teach the little fuckers that did this to my son back in 2008 a lesson.





Sadly we didnt get our monies worth as a community from that instance.

One of them served less than half his sentence of 3 years before getting parole. He was up on more assualt charges while on parole but the for unkonwn reasons that wasnt enough to have his parole cancelled.

Do I think we should have a tougher justice system? - hell yes.

Do I get emotive about this issue? - look at that pic and imagine its one of your kids, what do you think?


----------



## Dave70 (7/4/16)

Its not like we a choice anyway.

I say privatize it. Plenty of entrepreneurs with cash to invest. Whats Clive doing these days?
What those ne'er do wells need is some good o'l fashion hard work. At least they'll be to tired to rape one another.


Hoo -aah....hoo-aah.


----------



## Dave70 (7/4/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> $300 a day???
> 
> I would happily pay that to teach the little fuckers that did this to my son back in 2008 a lesson.
> 
> ...


Sentencing laws here are a ******* joke. The form this prick had and was still walking the streets simply boggles the mind. But lets wait until somebody get murdered, then we'll 'get tougher'. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-11/violent-past-of-jill-meagher-killer-adrian-bayley-revealed/4745406


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/4/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> $300 a day???
> 
> I would happily pay that to teach the little fuckers that did this to my son back in 2008 a lesson.
> 
> ...


I thought we were referring to non-violent drug offences.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/4/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I thought we were referring to non-violent drug offences.


we probably were...


----------



## Airgead (7/4/16)

Yep.There is a big difference between someone who bashes someone half to death and someone who is locked up for a few bags of pot. 

Violent offenders - he'll yeah. Lock them up for a good long time (but how about we do some rehabilitation/anger management/etc in there and don't just brutalise them into being even more violent arseholes than they were when they went in). 

Non violent offenders - how about we try some other approach that costs less and might actually work. Because locking people up sure as heck doesnt.

Edit - my spell check woudn;t let me say aresehole.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/4/16)

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/why-norways-prison-system-is-so-successful-2014-12?r=US&IR=T


----------



## Airgead (7/4/16)

Yes. Exactly that.


----------



## malt and barley blues (7/4/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3ETxZMK7OA

Bring back Borstal and definitely the Birch, that is something you would never want 2 doses of.


----------



## TheWiggman (12/4/16)

My family's away this weekend. Hence, I've got a brew lined up (bourbon stout) and might go for a round of golf during the mash. Probably the thing I'm most looking forward to though is picking up my keys and wallet, walking out the door, and hopping into the car then driving off to a place I want to go. It's an experience those with kids might recall occurring before they had kids.


----------



## Airgead (13/4/16)

https://youtu.be/uFQfylQ2Jgg


----------



## Airgead (13/4/16)

Embed video... Y u no work?


----------



## mr_wibble (13/4/16)

Airgead said:


> https://youtu.be/uFQfylQ2Jgg


I was once on the Newcastle Flyer in that state of three-quarter-sleeping that every long-distance train commuter knows.
There was a woman sitting next to me, long hair, power-suit - I must have opened my eyes briefly when she sat down at Hornsby.
She smelled of too-much perfume and cigarettes.
Just before Strathfield station; somewhere down the back of the carriage a baby was crying intermittently.
I don't know for how long, maybe only a few minutes, maybe since forever.
Suddenly the woman is screaming: "CAN'T YOU SHUT THAT BLOODY BABY UP!", flops back down in her seats, hmph!-s.
Now wide awake and grumpy, I only said to her "She would have already if she could", but I wanted to say so much more.

-kt


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/4/16)

Airgead said:


>


 



Airgead said:


> Embed video... Y u no work?


I think only the 'long form' URL works (instead of yout.be/ etc):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFQfylQ2Jgg


----------



## Dave70 (13/4/16)

Mr Wibble said:


> I was once on the Newcastle Flyer in that state of three-quarter-sleeping that every long-distance train commuter knows.
> There was a woman sitting next to me, long hair, power-suit - I must have opened my eyes briefly when she sat down at Hornsby.
> She smelled of too-much perfume and cigarettes.
> Just before Strathfield station; somewhere down the back of the carriage a baby was crying intermittently.
> ...



You should have gone to the parent of the crying baby and asked to borrow a dummy, then offered it to lady sitting next to you.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/4/16)

When on domestic duties and the wife asks, 'Did you mop the kitchen floor like I asked'. Before you say yes make sure the mop head is wet.


----------



## razz (13/4/16)

Mate, don't talk to me about domestic duties. How the f#ck does a wife (mine) do the vacuuming and leave the bloody vacuum out for two days yet they have the gaul to say to us "did you mop the floor like I asked?" I know why they don't say "did you mop the floor like I do" because I would then leave the bloody mop in the bloody bucket full of dirty effin water!


----------



## razz (13/4/16)




----------



## jimmy86 (13/4/16)

razz said:


>


Is the smiley face incase your wife reads this?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/4/16)

Exactly like mine and if I say anything she says you have got OCD, though I must admit lying in a hospital bed recently there was an aerosol can on a shelf opposite, the lid wasn't quite on right, it was distracting me from the TV, I couldn't get out of bed and I didn't like to say anything, but then a nurse came in and as she was talking to me she picked it up and tried to put the lid on properly she failed miserably, and it was worse than before. Eventually when a cleaner came into the room I asked her to put the lid on properly, she did but she said to me how long have you had OCD!
Its only with lids I daren't pick up a sauce bottle at home and shake it, I know the lid will fly off, same with jars I daren't pick up a jar by the lid, so if I have got OCD my wife gave it to me.


----------



## madpierre06 (13/4/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I think only the 'long form' URL works (instead of yout.be/ etc):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFQfylQ2Jgg


Have found when using the 'share' then 'embed' to get the link, this is the result.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## razz (13/4/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Exactly like mine and if I say anything she says you have got OCD, though I must admit lying in a hospital bed recently there was an aerosol can on a shelf opposite, the lid wasn't quite on right, it was distracting me from the TV, I couldn't get out of bed and I didn't like to say anything, but then a nurse came in and as she was talking to me she picked it up and tried to put the lid on properly she failed miserably, and it was worse than before. Eventually when a cleaner came into the room I asked her to put the lid on properly, she did but she said to me how long have you had OCD!
> Its only with lids I daren't pick up a sauce bottle at home and shake it, I know the lid will fly off, same with jars I daren't pick up a jar by the lid, so if I have got OCD my wife gave it to me.


Ah......no. That would be my OCD wife. The more OCD Shit she does the more i see OCD stuff/people as hanging on to tight. No offence.


----------



## TheWiggman (14/4/16)

I clean up often enough but have a different approach to my wife. For her, if it's not visible it's clean. I'll come home to see no clothes in the clean watching pile and go "stellar work my dear, place looks A1" then trip over a basket of clean washing when I go into the the laundry to check my yeast starter. Similarly with mopping/vacuuming/wiping she'll clean the stuff you can see, not the stuff you can't. 
Maybe it's my brewing instincts but if I'm going to have half a go at it, I need to have a full crack at it. Toilets seats come off, couches get moved when vacumming, appliances cop some stainless cleaner etc. Suddenly "you don't clean enough" becomes "you waste too much time cleaning". 
"Yeah no worries, happy to help"


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/4/16)

madpierre06 said:


> Have found when using the 'share' then 'embed' to get the link, this is the result.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


That's for embedding it in HTML. Just select the URL from the address bar & paste it into your post.


----------



## Airgead (14/4/16)

TheWiggman said:


> I clean up often enough but have a different approach to my wife. For her, if it's not visible it's clean. I'll come home to see no clothes in the clean watching pile and go "stellar work my dear, place looks A1" then trip over a basket of clean washing when I go into the the laundry to check my yeast starter. Similarly with mopping/vacuuming/wiping she'll clean the stuff you can see, not the stuff you can't.
> Maybe it's my brewing instincts but if I'm going to have half a go at it, I need to have a full crack at it. Toilets seats come off, couches get moved when vacumming, appliances cop some stainless cleaner etc. Suddenly "you don't clean enough" becomes "you waste too much time cleaning".
> "Yeah no worries, happy to help"


Perfection is the enemy of done...


----------



## madpierre06 (14/4/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> That's for embedding it in HTML. Just select the URL from the address bar & paste it into your post.



Hey, it works. Ya learn another way every day!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYKLvYGqaC0


----------



## TheWiggman (4/5/16)

To this day I still occasionally stare into space and wonder if somewhere, somehow, progress was made on Bandito's brewery and he really did automate something.
_I want to believe. _


----------



## tavas (4/5/16)

I check in to that thread every now and then. Reminds me of the good old days on AHB.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/5/16)

Can't say I was really about (got here when bum + misfits and NickJD got the big B) back then but stuff me there was value in that thread. You couldn't make that shit up. At work I reckon everyone around him would wonder how he hasn't got the sack. Then his other threads where he played around with a regulator in his rental and stained his benchtop... comic gold!


----------



## Airgead (8/5/16)

A short note to the young gentleman in front of me in the train - 

No matter how often you adjust your backwards baseball cap and how often you groom the lock of hair sticking artfully out the cap's adjustment hole to make it just so.... No matter how often you do these things, you will still look like a giant dickhead.


----------



## Dave70 (9/5/16)

The Renevant:

Absolutely stunning cinematography - all natural light, no green-screen or CG - and_ the_ most authentic bear - or any omnivore attack scene ever created. A close second were the Arikara arrows finding their mark. Had my wife watching between her fingers. 
Definitely going to catch this on the big screen before its run ends. Only slightly soured by Tom Hardys character whos dialog was expressed in a kind of unintelligible 1800s frontiersman mumbling drawl.


----------



## technobabble66 (9/5/16)

+100 for Revenant. 
Excellent film in all aspects. 
Some grueling fight & bear scenes!
I would say I thought Tom Hardy did a fantastic job with his portrayal - really impressed - but I similarly struggled to catch the mumbled drawl, at least for some parts of the film. 
Kinda wish Kirk Lazarus had've been there to tell him to not go full frontiersman. 
Otherwise he should've won the best support Oscar for sure.


----------



## mwd (10/5/16)

I thought the Revenant was a bit slowish actually great photography and Leo puts Superman to shame should have been called 'The Unkillable Man'.

I dropped a Speaker Stand on my big toe and can hardly walk for 10 days.. :blink: :blink:


----------



## manticle (29/5/16)

Just browsing youtube for sludge band moloch (there's at least 13 different metal bands with the same name) - came across this.

Beware. Sounds plausible.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GlyTuK7otQY


----------



## manticle (29/5/16)

And now I've started watching Alex Jones videos.
Best argument against gun control in so many ways - either someone shoots this fat headed fuckwit or I can at least shoot myself to escape from the vortex.


----------



## jlm (3/6/16)

Well.....**** me if I didn't just see Winkle on the ABC news here in TAS. Looked like he was loading ice into his car, that storm coming must be serious..........extended periods without power to the keg fridge potentially.


----------



## shaunous (3/6/16)

Any examples TicklesOfMan???


----------



## manticle (3/6/16)

Of alex jones?
Heaps on youtube.
Happy to hunt some up if that's what you mean. Not even to do with the political context - just to do with yelling loudly and obnoxiously at your opponent until they give up and go to the milk bar.

Many proponents of gun rights try hard to dissociate from him because he's such a tit.


----------



## shaunous (4/6/16)

Nah. Just never heard of the bloke. 
Will search him...


----------



## Dave70 (5/6/16)

shaunous said:


> Nah. Just never heard of the bloke.
> Will search him...


Alex Jones - 9/11 - Oklahoma city bombings - inside job. Moon landings - faked by NASA - believes he's being guided by the 'divine spirit of the creator'. Thats pretty much the cut of the mans jib right there. All delivered at offensively croaky, nasal megaphone volume.
If you decide looking him up is still a good use of your time, by all means have at it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/16)

Is he related to David "Avocado" Wolfe ?


----------



## Dave70 (6/6/16)

You mean David ' fucktard deer antler' Wolf? 


*Wolfe has stated that he had discovered the "secret of youth" involving deer antler.*

* "Dear [sic] antler is not a product. It's a cosmic substance. And it's an androgenic substance, by the way—very androgenic. And it needs to be taken with respect and understanding, which is why we've been getting into this whole thing about estrogenic forces and then androgenic forces. You gotta know that deer antler is an androgenic force. And why? Because it's cosmic in nature. It's elevating. It's levitational in nature. Which actually makes you younger. The forces of levity make you younger. Rudolf Steiner said that we gradually age due to substances in our body that are seized by the earth's gravity. He could have said anything. He could have said anything at all, but he said that. That's amazing. Then he said that you want to use the force of levity to drive the force of levity into your body. Then he talks about silica, that silica can be made to be levitational again."*


----------



## madpierre06 (6/6/16)

These boys were on cosmic substances too....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLmLY0Dbp_Q


----------



## Mardoo (6/6/16)

David Wolfe is chief moron of moron city. Fucktard is right. And that quote? Dude makes me shake my head and want to cry. What a fuckwit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/16)

This is more my kinda guy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deepak_Chopra


----------



## sp0rk (6/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> You mean David ' fucktard deer antler' Wolf?
> 
> 
> *Wolfe has stated that he had discovered the "secret of youth" involving deer antler.*
> ...


The guy is raving mad
Mushrooms are from outer space...
http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/David_Wolfe


----------



## Dave70 (6/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> This is more my kinda guy
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deepak_Chopra


Mine to, he's always good for a laugh. Never mind Harris or Dawkins, even a punter from the audience can outwit this buffoon, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVQgn12T04k


----------



## Lecterfan (13/6/16)

Q. I brew with kits and don't like it, I brew AG and do, then go back to kits and don't like it...?

A. Must be the water.

Come on now.


Edit: to be clear, I don't care if you prefer one over the other, or are ferociously happy with your own results either way, but... come on now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/16)

Of course its the water. Everyone knows that


----------



## manticle (13/6/16)

Lecterfan said:


> Q. I brew with kits and don't like it, I brew AG and do, then go back to kits and don't like it...?
> A. Must be the water.
> Come on now.
> Edit: to be clear, I don't care if you prefer one over the other, or are ferociously happy with your own results either way, but... come on now.


Was logic part of your phD?


----------



## pablo_h (13/6/16)

Dear so called AHB

I never thought this would happen to me;
But Kitty Flanagan just made me laugh.


----------



## manticle (14/6/16)

Did she get hit by something or fall over?


----------



## Bridges (14/6/16)

If I were to use toilet paper in an Indian restaurant would I be culturally insensitive?


----------



## Camo6 (14/6/16)

Bridges said:


> If I were to use toilet paper in an Indian restaurant would I be culturally insensitive?


TBH, a squeeze bottle of tepid water and a familiar finger sounds a lot less sensitive than recycled single ply.


----------



## shaunous (14/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> Mine to, he's always good for a laugh. Never mind Harris or Dawkins, even a punter from the audience can outwit this buffoon,



2 things;

Ive never heard of the bloke &
I don't get the joke


----------



## shaunous (14/6/16)

Camo6 said:


> TBH, a squeeze bottle of tepid water and a familiar finger sounds a lot less sensitive than recycled single ply.


Up to what knuckle depth?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/6/16)

Untill you cant tell the time


----------



## shaunous (14/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Untill you cant tell the time


Sweet jesus! Thats no tickle.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/6/16)

Thats what they yell


----------



## TheWiggman (27/6/16)

A match made in heaven.


----------



## manticle (27/6/16)

Bridges said:


> If I were to use toilet paper in an Indian restaurant would I be culturally insensitive?


Should wipe it on that newspaper.


----------



## shaunous (27/6/16)

Ive still never had Dr Pepper. Am i missing out?


----------



## Mardoo (27/6/16)

You either like it or you hate it. I love it. They advertised it early on suggesting it hot instead of coffee. Yark.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/16)

TheWiggman said:


> A match made in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are 15 types of wrong in that photo


----------



## Camo6 (27/6/16)

shaunous said:


> Ive still never had Dr Pepper. Am i missing out?



Yes.


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/16)

Dr Pepper reminds me of Purple Drank.


----------



## rude (28/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Better to just go down the marina and throwing $100 notes in the water and watch them float away


Boat bring on another thousand
I've got one best thing ever


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/6/16)

rude said:


> Boat bring on another thousand
> I've got one best thing ever


Even though it's not that long since I bought the boat that spurred the above comment....

I've sold it and upgraded to something just a little bit bigger.


----------



## Lemon (28/6/16)

Isn't a boat, "a hole in the water you pour money into"?

The best boat I know of is one my mate owns. Any one of my mates, not picky.


----------



## Camo6 (28/6/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Even though it's not that long since I bought the boat that spurred the above comment....
> 
> I've sold it and upgraded to something just a little bit bigger.



How did you get Captain Stabbin' to part with it?! Bow chugga wha wow. (Cue porno music)


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/6/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Even though it's not that long since I bought the boat that spurred the above comment....
> 
> I've sold it and upgraded to something just a little bit bigger.


I don't see the kegger.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/16)

rude said:


> Boat bring on another thousand
> I've got one best thing ever


You have never owned, or better still, own a motorcycle for a long period of time


But then again. my kids are into BMX racing.....the bikes weight about 3kg each.....and 80psi in 1" wide tyres


----------



## goomboogo (29/6/16)

Camo6 said:


> How did you get Captain Stabbin' to part with it?! Bow chugga wha wow. (Cue porno music)


I've never heard of Captain Stabbin. Can you post a link so I can see what you are referring to?


----------



## warra48 (29/6/16)

goomboogo said:


> I've never heard of Captain Stabbin. Can you post a link so I can see what you are referring to?He mans Captain Stubin


Does he mean Captain Merrill Stubing ?

Google "The Love Boat".


----------



## Camo6 (29/6/16)

goomboogo said:


> I've never heard of Captain Stabbin. Can you post a link so I can see what you are referring to?


Not falling for that one!


----------



## Dave70 (29/6/16)

warra48 said:


> Does he mean Captain Merrill Stubing ?
> 
> Google "The Love Boat".


Well, it is a love boat. 
Of sorts..


----------



## Steve (8/7/16)

Why is there only a handful of members online at once these days? There used to be 50-100 at once. Admittedly I rarely visit AHB anymore. Have they migrated to another site or just got bored with it as I did?


----------



## sp0rk (8/7/16)

There's a lot of guys on the "Aussie Home Brewers" facebook group passing around horrible advice, blowing up at people who prove them wrong and just being general tossers.
I refer most of them here, but people want instant gratification that facebook gives
Kind of glad it's mostly knowledgeable regulars here


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> There's a lot of guys on the "Aussie Home Brewers" facebook group passing around horrible advice, blowing up at people who prove them wrong and just being general tossers.
> I refer most of them here, but people want instant gratification that facebook gives
> Kind of glad it's mostly knowledgeable regulars here


My thoughts exactly....

Tis a shame our forum owners past and present didn't have the foresight to secure the name on FB.


----------



## sp0rk (8/7/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> My thoughts exactly....
> 
> Tis a shame our forum owners past and present didn't have the foresight to secure the name on FB.


Haven't heard from Austin other than spruiking bullshit over at HBT since he obviously gave up trying to fix the recipe section
I have a feeling we're making them next to no money so they don't really care


----------



## Camo6 (8/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> Haven't heard from Austin other than spruiking bullshit over at HBT since he obviously gave up trying to fix the recipe section
> I have a feeling we're making them next to no money so they don't really care



Hammer...nail...head.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> I have a feeling we're making them next to no money so they don't really care


Agree with that statement, good job he has HBT and Brewers Friend, I wouldn't like to be dependent on this site to put bread on the table.


----------



## Mardoo (8/7/16)

Oh, they have a lot more than that...


----------



## shaunous (8/7/16)

Do we still talk about beer on here? Well there ya go...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/16)

Beer...what is that ?


----------



## shaunous (8/7/16)

Golden bubbly liquid. Not to be confused with urine.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/16)

I have heard that urine tastes better than some beers


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/16)

I love school holidays, and the great conversations I have with my kids that usually start with "Daddyyyy, my tablet's frozeeeeeeen"....


----------



## manticle (9/7/16)

First time I saw a 'back to the table' tv ad, I wondered about a Christian driven family values agenda.

Sure enough....

http://www.focusonthefamily.com

Totally donating.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/16)

petesbrew said:


> I love school holidays, and the great conversations I have with my kids that usually start with "Daddyyyy, my tablet's frozeeeeeeen"....


DAD....DAD....DDAAAAAADDDDD...

What..

The internet is not working















They dont know that I have parental controls set in the router that shuts it off at 8:00pm for their iPads :lol:


----------



## Tahoose (9/7/16)

Your an evil man, I like it, but god that's tough love.

Hahaha


----------



## Airgead (10/7/16)

Yeah, I did that as well. 8pm cut off and I time limited it to 2 hrs max per day.

Then the little buggers got phones and they just switched to their phones after curfew.

I'll have to steal their phones and install a parental control app...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/7/16)

Airgead said:


> I'll have to steal their phones and install a parental control app...


Good luck with that brother


----------



## Airgead (10/7/16)

Yeah, pry them from their cold, dead fingers....


----------



## spog (11/7/16)

Last week we were in Tassie,no barking dogs were heard.
Lobbed in Adelaide Friday arvo and stayed the weekend, no barking dogs.
After a delayed flight from Adelaide to Port Lincoln we get home at 6.00 pm ( inconvenience due to the weather )and what do I hear.....
Yep 3 of the neighbors dogs barking !
May be best suited to the Rant thread but are dogs allowed in Tassie ?


----------



## manticle (11/7/16)

Just next door to me is one of the biggest, boomiest canines. He has a pit bull companion that looks like a rabbit in comparison.

Only barks when there's noise near the fence, got onto our balcony one day and just looked happy, dopey and doggy so figure bark/bite worse than...


----------



## technobabble66 (11/7/16)

manticle said:


> First time I saw a 'back to the table' tv ad, I wondered about a Christian driven family values agenda.
> 
> Sure enough....
> 
> ...


"Here's how your gift will help:
When parents need child-rearing guidance, your gift will help equip them to succeed in this highest of callings.
When families struggle with confusion, grief and tragedy, your gift will help them find answers, healing and hope.
When people reach out for God's love and His plan for families, your gift will help bring them closer to Him."

Oh good. I'm glad we've cleared that up. 
[emoji15]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> "Here's how your gift will help:
> When parents need child-rearing guidance, your gift will help equip them to succeed in this highest of callings.
> When families struggle with confusion, grief and tragedy, your gift will help them find answers, healing and hope.
> When people reach out for God's love and His plan for families, your gift will help bring them closer to Him."
> ...



So glad they are legit


Integrity in fundraising
The way an organization handles its finances is a reflection of its integrity and reliability in every area. Here are six principles and policies that guide our fundraising:

We believe that this ministry belongs to God and that we are merely _His_ managers and stewards. He calls us to be accountable to His objectives, interests and concerns.
The Lord gives and the Lord takes away (Job 1:21). As long as He supplies the means, we will serve others in His name. We understand that the future of His work does not depend upon the survival of this organization.
We won't hesitate to let you know about our financial circumstances, both in the good times and in the bad. But we will not beg or resort to disrespectful or dishonorable fundraising, nor will we try to raise more money than we need.
We will try not to run the ministry at a deficit. If on occasion it becomes necessary to borrow funds to cover large or unforeseen expenses, we will do our best to repay the loan as quickly as possible.
We believe that your first financial obligation is to the local church. We request that you support the work of your own faith community first, _before_ you contribute to Focus on the Family.
We will receipt all of your gifts and show the fair market value of any materials requested and sent, so that you can determine the tax-deductible portion of your gifts.
These guidelines have defined our philosophy of financial stewardship and shaped our approach to fundraising. They are based upon a firm conviction that everything we are and everything we have comes to us by the grace of God. If we remain faithful, we're confident that the Lord will sustain us while His purposes for this ministry endure.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/7/16)

..........and if you dont have money....give grain, lots of grain



Gifts of Grain
If you are a cash-basis farmer, you may enjoy favorable tax benefits by gifting grain directly to Focus on the Family. While donations of grain are not tax deductible, the benefits to you are that you may be able to deduct the cost of production and avoid income taxation on the gift portion of the grain, which would reduce both income tax and self-employment tax. We strongly suggest that you consult with your trusted tax advisor prior to making your gift for current tax laws and to determine whether this method of giving is advantageous to your circumstances.

To give a gift of grain:

Contact your elevator and have them set up an account in the name of Focus on the Family (as Seller) using the following address:
Focus on the Family
Attn: Gift & Estate Planning
8605 Explorer Drive
Colorado Springs, CO 80920

Deliver the grain to our account.
Call us at 800-782-8227 with information about your gift and provide us with the contact name and phone number of the elevator.
Focus on the Family will promptly call the elevator and order the sale of the grain.
Focus on the Family will send you a letter acknowledging receipt of your gift.
Please call our Gift & Estate Planning team at 800-782-8227, or email us at [email protected] with any questions you may have.


----------



## Mardoo (11/7/16)

Spent grain?


----------



## goomboogo (12/7/16)

Mardoo said:


> Spent grain?


Definitely. They can make biscuits for God's dogs. Even spent hops can be sent to Lion Nathan for use in their next brew because XXXX is God's beverage of choice.


----------



## Dave70 (15/7/16)

Pokemon Go.

I dont get it.


----------



## Airgead (15/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> Pokemon Go.
> 
> I dont get it.


Nope. My kids seem to have been possesed by aliens or something. They are actually leaving the house and walking around in daylight.


----------



## sp0rk (15/7/16)

I've been going on poke walks in my lunch break at work...


----------



## tugger (15/7/16)

I went for a 2 beer walk. That's about 1 hour with my 7 year old yesterday. 
I got told off by the jw's because there cross out the front of there church is a pokestop.


----------



## shaunous (15/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> I've been going on poke walks in my lunch break at work...


Which Brothels?


----------



## sp0rk (17/7/16)

shaunous said:


> Which Brothels?


No brothels in Scone mate, just old Edna down the street


----------



## peekaboo_jones (26/7/16)

An awesome addition to any brew cave http://grimfrost.com/en/drinking-horns/


----------



## shaunous (28/7/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> An awesome addition to any brew cave http://grimfrost.com/en/drinking-horns/


OK, now they are amazing. My cousin makes whip handles and other things from cattle horns, i better get him onto this.


It wont be long before you dont see horns on cattle, quickly being bred out.


----------



## Camo6 (28/7/16)

shaunous said:


> It wont be long before you dont see horns on cattle, quickly being bred out.


With good reason though, hey. Makes a bully out of any old cow, damages hides, a risk to both man and beast. They're also set too far forward to use as handlebars...

Ahh, fond memories of using the dehorner on a race full of baldies. Look Ma, it's a raining!


----------



## sp0rk (29/7/16)

Just got a bunch of stuff delivered from Aliexpress
DS18B20 temp probes, prototyping boards, various resistors and jumper cables, all stuff to finish up my CraftBeerPi build
But there was also an Arduino in there I didn't order :/
Guess I'll have to find a use for that now!


----------



## Fraser's BRB (29/7/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> An awesome addition to any brew cave http://grimfrost.com/en/drinking-horns/


I can't believe I have lived my life to this point with no knowledge of this product. It has a holster.

Shut up and take my money.


----------



## Zorco (29/7/16)

Go the 5XL!


----------



## goomboogo (30/7/16)

Now I can drink from a horn, eat from a wooden plate with an iron spoon and ponder world events whilst twirling my beard clip. A beard clip that contains an immaculately coiffured chin growth resplendent with the finest oils and resins. You can keep your driverless trucks. I'm sticking with my trusty yak.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/8/16)

My wife has been buying up items from the UK since the plummeting of the pound, so I decided to cross reference the Braumeister 20 liter to the Australian price, taking off the UK 20% sales tax the cost was less than $1500 could be a good buy for anyone in the market for a 20 liter braumeister.


----------



## SBOB (31/8/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> My wife has been buying up items from the UK since the plummeting of the pound, so I decided to cross reference the Braumeister 20 liter to the Australian price, taking off the UK 20% sales tax the cost was less than $1500 could be a good buy for anyone in the market for a 20 liter braumeister.


Plus shipping, gst and import costs?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/9/16)

Some people see opportunities, others see pitfalls.
Shipping with the eBay international, shipping to Australia, $40 including VAT, no import costs, no GST if you get the retailer to document the price less than the $1000, if not pay the $150 GST still way in front of the $2,600 to buy one here.
Great buy before the window of opportunity closes, the pound will go up and more than likely our dollar will go down.


----------



## Dave70 (2/9/16)

Got the Netflix, Stan, et cetera, et cetera hooked up yesterday.
Hope the novelty wears off soon.


----------



## mikec (2/9/16)

New plates arrived yesterday.


----------



## sp0rk (2/9/16)

Do you drive an R33 with a Bee*R rev limiter?


----------



## mikec (2/9/16)

Beer + driving does = more hitting of the rev limiter.

What?


----------



## sp0rk (2/9/16)

popopopopopopopop (yes I know it's a Silvia)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssSDYpgey1c


----------



## mikec (2/9/16)

Holy shit that's a real thing.


----------



## tugger (2/9/16)

I had one of those anti lag things on my xr6. 
With the clutch in it would not rev over 3000 rpm. So you floor it with the clutch in and it goes bang bang pop bang.


----------



## Dave70 (2/9/16)

mikec said:


> Holy shit that's a real thing.


For real, real. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g6cHs5vMRE


Dont watch this with headphones. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iywwgTioQlM


----------



## SBOB (2/9/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Some people see opportunities, others see pitfalls.
> Shipping with the eBay international, shipping to Australia, $40 including VAT, no import costs, no GST if you get the retailer to document the price less than the $1000, if not pay the $150 GST still way in front of the $2,600 to buy one here.
> Great buy before the window of opportunity closes, the pound will go up and more than likely our dollar will go down.


was more a question than saying 'not a deal'

Cant see any on ebay though


----------



## sp0rk (2/9/16)

Dave70 said:


> For real, real.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g6cHs5vMRE
> 
> ...


The Bee*R units are just ignition cut modules, but does the same job, basically


----------



## Dave70 (2/9/16)

Back in my day we had to resort to the good old key banger to get that effect. Pity phones were still attached to walls and had no cameras fitted at the time, but as near as makes no difference, this is pretty much what the muffler on the company Nissan Caball looked like after some Friday arvo mischief on the way home from a job in Sydneys CBD. 
Twas a long, noisy drive back to the bosses house over an hour drive away.


----------



## sp0rk (2/9/16)

Keg bangers on my little CB250 were great, I've tried it on the DR650 but no love


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/9/16)

SBOB said:


> was more a question than saying 'not a deal'
> 
> Cant see any on ebay though


Apologies, never noticed the QM, doesn't have to be on eBay, the way I would go about it would be find the cheapest price pay a 50% deposit, tell them how you want it sent, get the retailer to put it on eBay at a full retail cost with a best offer make the best offer with the remainder of the deposit, therefore cutting out the GST.
It would also be worth trying Home Brew West in Eire, I put a lot of Braumeister owners from an American HB site onto him and he must have been doing well out of it as I notice he ships them FED EX direct from Germany now his name is Bryan if I remember right, I do believe he may beat any offer even though the currency is in Euro.


----------



## madpierre06 (8/9/16)

Quote regarding America's little contretemps with Panama back in the day, just saw it on a doco...."we acted in self defense, so it was perfectly justified". By an American. :lol: :blink: Doco ended with this amazingly patriotic background music. Reminds me of watching 2 doco's back in the day pertaining (BWOTD) to the UK and Argentina...one by the BBC, and one by an independent mob. You would have thought there were two completely different wars.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (8/9/16)

Murica!


----------



## Dave70 (16/9/16)

Well. Good for them.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-15/queensland-standardises-age-of-consent-laws-anal-sex/7850112


----------



## WarmerBeer (16/9/16)

Dave70 said:


> Well. Good for them.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-15/queensland-standardises-age-of-consent-laws-anal-sex/7850112


Just in time for Schoolies, eh?


----------



## sp0rk (16/9/16)

What happens at schoolies, stays at schoolies


----------



## Tahoose (16/9/16)

Apart from herpes, that follows you home...


----------



## Camo6 (16/9/16)

Tahoose said:


> Apart from herpes, that follows you home...


The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Mardoo (17/9/16)

Social media often keeps on giving as well.


----------



## spog (17/9/16)

What's with the rambling links posted from Russia in the forum today ?
Something nasty no doubt.


----------



## warra48 (17/9/16)

spog said:


> What's with the rambling links posted from Russia in the forum today ?
> Something nasty no doubt.


Been happening regularly for the last 2 to 3 weeks.
Probably Putin's revenge for the banning of his cheaters from the Olympics?
And we flag them as spammers as soon as we see them or their posts.


----------



## tugger (14/10/16)

I just heard bobs big shed burnt down this morning. 
That's murrays craft brewing.


----------



## sp0rk (14/10/16)

Yep, the cellar door/bar/restaurant burned down 
Brewery and all staff are safe, however


----------



## warra48 (14/10/16)

Bugger, that's my closest Craft Brewery / Cellar Door / Restaurant, just 15 minutes from my place.

Fire confirmed on their website. Brewery itself and wholesale not affected.


----------



## Dave70 (8/11/16)

At least three good things about Netflix. Theres probably more, haven't had it long. 

This was just amazing.

http://www.birthofsake.com/



A great series. Good when you havn't got time for a full movie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKqj85oo2wI



Be making time for this one on the weekend. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA_ZHAs4M9k


----------



## WarmerBeer (8/11/16)

Along similar lines, check out:







and


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/11/16)

cooked was great


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/16)

Bring back Monkey


He was iwapwessable


----------



## Dave70 (14/11/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> cooked was great


Sure was. Spent yesterday arvo making a couple of days worth of chanko nabe and watched the whole series. 
Then this, not that I even drink wine. Worth it for the scenery alone. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4zeyuk8hL8


----------



## madpierre06 (18/11/16)

Get home from work this morning, there's a nce pressie and card on the benchtop. Self thinks, "aww, they're giving me a little giftie cos I been working so hard lately and crazy time slots, my lovely family's just saying thanks." Opens card, it's a anniversary pressie h34r: Completely forgot. Dear wifey's gonna have to wait until tomorrow for a breakie or something, have to do another 'awake' shift tonight yet.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/11/16)

I sometimes wonder what makes us get so attached to dogs.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QPFChtcuuw


----------



## Bridgey23 (30/11/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I sometimes wonder what makes us get so attached to dogs.
> 
> I guess it's because they don't judge you and love you unconditionally.


----------



## Zorco (30/11/16)

Hi WEAL


----------



## WarmerBeer (30/11/16)

Zorco said:


> Hi WEAL


Errrr... I don't think he knows who you used to be.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/11/16)

I can recognize even half a moniker.


----------



## Zorco (30/11/16)

I definitely half monkey [emoji12]


----------



## manticle (30/11/16)

Crossed with dog?


----------



## goomboogo (30/11/16)




----------



## Dave70 (12/12/16)

Before I resort to the hammer and drift, can anybody give me a tip on how to non-destructively dismantle this lot?
Looks to me like the ring with the tapered edges holds the one with the lugs in place.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/12/16)

That looks like some sort of cir-clip on the top, this video may help.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l63j-ROtyNo


----------



## Camo6 (12/12/16)

I've successfully drilled small holes at the ends of the circlip then used circlip pliers or a nail to release.


----------



## Camo6 (13/12/16)

Although they both live in the back of the pantry and look slightly similar, Maggi seasoning is not a good substitue for Angostura Bitters in that long drink that's to help you unwind at the end of a long day.


----------



## Mardoo (13/12/16)

No. No it's not. Unless you're making a Beefy Mary.


----------



## warra48 (13/12/16)

But Maggi is great in stews, casseroles, and gravies.

Being a ClogWog, I grew up with that stuff being in every kitchen.


----------



## Camo6 (13/12/16)

Me too Warra. My Papa (he didn't want to be called Opa for some reason) served it with everything.
My favourite is in a big bowl of chow mein. My least favourite is with whiskey and soda.


----------



## madpierre06 (2/1/17)

Love how gumtree is full of everyone's empties being sold off as 'home brew bottles', coronas, any old thing that had beer innit.


----------



## Mardoo (2/1/17)

Recycled colostomy bags are great for sneaking homebrew into festivals!


----------



## mofox1 (2/1/17)

If you're that desperate, you need the beer.


----------



## goomboogo (3/1/17)

Mardoo said:


> Recycled colostomy bags are great for sneaking homebrew into festivals!


Someone would be sure to comment that your homebrew tastes like shit.


----------



## madpierre06 (3/1/17)

Wife comes into LHBS with me this morning, while there she spots kegerator setup and goes "You should get one of these". See how easy it is boys.


----------



## Cerveja (3/1/17)

Mine is similar. Helping me build a deck she says "I've got an idea". At the end of the deck where we planned a sort of hanging garden she says "this should be a bar with 2 barstools for us". I suggested a kegerator set up, she wanted to know how it works, looked at me with a huge smile and said "that would be awesome".


----------



## Dave70 (18/1/17)

31 deg as I rolled out the gate at 7.00am this morning. 
Did the equator shift four thousand kilometers south last night or something?


----------



## Airgead (18/1/17)

Was 35 in our backyard by 8:30...

I walk to work. Takes me an hour. I think I lost about 5 kilos just in sweat this morning.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/17)

Its a balmy 26* here......with 86% humidity

Cant wait until about 3pm when it hits 40 something


----------



## shaunous (18/1/17)

Bring It On!!!!!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/17)

Yeah baby


----------



## Camo6 (18/1/17)

38C in Melbourne yesterday, 18C with showers today.


----------



## Airgead (18/1/17)

The Bom website says it's 31 at home. The thermometer on the back deck disagrees. It says 40.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (18/1/17)

37 here, 10% humidity and wind gusts to 50km/h.

A nightmare for the fireys battling fires to the east...they're legends.


----------



## Dave70 (18/1/17)

A balmy 42.5 here @ 17% humidity.
I love how they include the 'feels like' observation. To the decimal point. Apparently its 42.5, but it _feels like _40.7.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/17)

As of right now, says its 38.2*C...feels like 42*C......35-40% humidity


----------



## TheWiggman (18/1/17)

Yes yes yes all your towns are very hot and we're all impressed. Stu you're the winner.


----------



## Dave70 (18/1/17)

TheWiggman said:


> Yes yes yes all your towns are very hot and we're all impressed. Stu you're the winner.


Thats bullshit anyway. He can hop in his dingy and motor down the Clarence river any time he wants, tie off at Harwood, pop in for a for a Coopers and carry on to take in the sea breeze at Yamba.
My town is a ******* huge land locked concrete and asphalt heat sink of urban development.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (18/1/17)

TheWiggman said:


> Yes yes yes all your towns are very hot and we're all impressed. Stu you're the winner.


Mine was more about the shit conditions for the firefighters...but I am glad you're impressed.
Agree, Stu wins.


----------



## shaunous (18/1/17)

Bullshit Stu Wins!!! 42.6 Outside, 34.5 Inside with massive AC pumping.

I have now taken myself inside to practice my golf putting on the carpet and watching Country and Western movies. Farm work this morning was killa..


----------



## sp0rk (18/1/17)

Sitting on 41 here in Scone
20% humidity and apparently it's going to rain soon
I predict less than a minute of rain...


----------



## warra48 (18/1/17)

Any advance on 44.5ºC, or 112ºF ??

This was driving home today from Port Macquarie to Port Stephens.
Thank goodness for very effective airconditioning.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/17)

warra48 said:


> Temperature_1.jpg
> 
> Any advance on 44.5ºC, or 112ºF ??
> 
> ...


I treat reading from car " outside temperature gauges " like a politicians promise

...also...road surfaces are a lot hotter


So no, you dont win


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/17)

shaunous said:


> Bullshit Stu Wins!!! 42.6 Outside, 34.5 Inside with massive AC pumping.
> 
> I have now taken myself inside to practice my golf putting on the carpet and watching Country and Western movies. Farm work this morning was killa..
> 
> ...


Lucky I hit the aircon at 7am...... would have no hope now


----------



## shaunous (18/1/17)

Missus and kids have been in our A/C since maybe 10ish. I reckon I could irrigate a 1000acre wheat crop with the condensation coming from it.


----------



## Airgead (18/1/17)

Run a pipe from the Ac drain into the water tank.

Shame to see it go to waste...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/17)

Temp is dropping...taken at 5pm on the shaded side of the house

Not sure when peak heat was...didnt care


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/17)

Yeah well...got to 39-40 and flat lined


----------



## Dave70 (18/1/17)

shaunous said:


> Missus and kids have been in our A/C since maybe 10ish. I reckon I could irrigate a 1000acre wheat crop with the condensation coming from it.


Catch it in a cube and brew with it. I hear thats how CUB do it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/17)

Aircon Ale


----------



## goomboogo (18/1/17)

Legionnaires' Lager.


----------



## Camo6 (18/1/17)

Spitjuice Summer Ale

Nothing worse than unblocking a car's AC drain from underneath only to have all that reconstituted spit and sweat run down your arm.


----------



## manticle (18/1/17)

About 25 today her.....what?......nothing... stay where you are.

Shit weather here.


----------



## shaunous (18/1/17)

9.25pm and 34.6*c. 
Hawwwwwwt!!!!


----------



## shaunous (18/1/17)

manticle said:


> About 25 today her.....what?......nothing... stay where you are.
> 
> Shit weather here.


Don't have to go outside and work when you can't get jobs I suppose.


----------



## manticle (18/1/17)

Que?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/1/17)

shaunous said:


> 9.25pm and 34.6*c.
> Hawwwwwwt!!!!


Was a crap night..

Still 30* at 11pm


----------



## sp0rk (19/1/17)

We got some rain around 6pm and it dropped to 22 (still like a sauna in my house, though)
Hasn't ventured far from there since and Scone is sitting on a lovely 21 now


----------



## Dave70 (26/1/17)

Extended family just arrived for lunch.
Is it to early to start drinking?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/1/17)

I would have started before they got there


----------



## Dave70 (26/1/17)

Of course!

Thank you sensei.


----------



## niftinev (26/1/17)

Dave70 said:


> Extended family just arrived for lunch.
> Is it to early to start drinking?


never too early

can always have pre drinks


----------



## manticle (26/1/17)

Dave70 said:


> Extended family just arrived for lunch.
> Is it too early to stop drinking?


Yes


----------



## Dave70 (26/1/17)

manticle said:


> Yes


Now its 6.04 and we're into dinner. Still sound council.


----------



## Yob (31/1/17)

awwww


----------



## sp0rk (31/1/17)

Yob said:


> awwww


I've still got one of these, a Sharkbait Brewery and a Batz Brewery sticker all still on their backing paper
Were given to me by Tidal Pete at the Grafton Show comp a few years ago


----------



## Dave70 (6/2/17)

Real muthaphuckkin G's. (of forging). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r41dcYUvNLk


----------



## Stouter (6/2/17)

Who would have though so much work goes into a flange?


----------



## Mardoo (6/2/17)

Utterly extraordinary. I love what people can do when they're determined. That's like the 1800's with forklifts. Just wow. Seems I've been watching a lot of these forging and turning videos lately.


----------



## Bridges (6/2/17)

Wow but didn't they give that rim a pounding...


----------



## Airgead (7/2/17)

Dave70 said:


> Real muthaphuckkin G's. (of forging).



That's one heck of a washer. I'd love to see them making the nut and bolt to match. 

I'm also amazed by the state of the art safety gear these guys use. Particularly their fantastic hearing protection.


----------



## Dave70 (7/2/17)

Airgead said:


> That's one heck of a washer. I'd love to see them making the nut and bolt to match.
> 
> I'm also amazed by the state of the art safety gear these guys use. Particularly their fantastic hearing protection.


Its drilled around the circumference, so a bunch of smaller nuts and bolts. Presumably forged by the mens children with a Fisher Price furnace & steam hammer set. 
Yes, a bag of cotton wool wouldn't go astray..


----------



## TheWiggman (7/2/17)

It's a flange for what looks to be around a Ø1m pipe. It's the part welded to the end of a pipe to join pipe sections to other components like valves and turbines. It's probably used to carry steam (which is why it has the raised lip). Seems like a crapload of effort but has a few benefits -

Saves on steel by not having to cut a big hole in the centre or machine extra off the face for the lip
Makes the steel harder
Orients grain structure to improve various material properties
Looking at this it's no wonder the world struggles to compete with China. Out in the open, minimal safety gear (note the QA checker at the end covering his face to protect from the heat), ~8 blokes on a job for probably 1.5h each per flange not including the manufacturing of the slab. For Aussies, that'd be a cost just shy of $1k in labour. For the forge. Then there's machining, drilling, QA/QC and shipping - a lot of money for a big lump of steel. No other signs of money spent on roadways, offices, safety signs etc. Though they have spent a few dollars on the tarp for shade, I hope that was budgeted for.
What impresses me is the teamwork, everyone's ready with the right tools, and full credit to the bloke on the forks - much skill in the fork driving.


----------



## Mardoo (7/2/17)

Yep, the Steelworkers Fork & Hook Ballet. Those guys know how to work as a team.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (8/2/17)

With his stomach rumbling loud enough to tell him that he’s going to be much more hungover for choosing to not eat, Charlie is now eyeing off the complimentary lamingtons placed next to the coin machine in the air-conditioned smokie pokies.


----------



## madpierre06 (17/2/17)

Young bloke comes in, I tell him that the Oils are reforming. response is, "well, the aliens will know it's safe to return".


----------



## TheWiggman (17/2/17)

Classic Friday night post typical of a brewing forum


----------



## Zorco (17/2/17)

old yep..


What is sometimes the hardest tea to swallow?


----------



## Zorco (17/2/17)

.


----------



## TheWiggman (17/2/17)

And again.


----------



## Zorco (17/2/17)

Reality


----------



## petesbrew (24/2/17)

With NASA's news yesterday that they found a few possibly habitable planets, I'm guessing I'm not the only beer nerd who thought the star's name was pretty damn cool.

http://www.news.com.au/technology/science/space/nasa-announces-seven-earths-found-around-one-star-trappist1/news-story/56be8dd2c2b0856e652a7af1e54ed042


----------



## manticle (24/2/17)

Surely the name is legally protected? Shouldn't it be Abbey-1?


----------



## Airgead (24/2/17)

It's an acronym so exempt from the name protection stuff (if they even cared about such things) TRAnsiting Planets and PlenetIsimals Small Telescope. 

It's one of those really forced, convoluted and awkward acronyms NASA types come up with just so their project can have a cool project name (like MAVEN - Mars Atmosphere and Volatiles ExploratioN... They were doing so well but ran out of steam on the last word). TRAPPIST is a particularly bad example though... Pretty much zero fucks were given about that one. They didn't even try.


----------



## Dave70 (24/2/17)

The ******* thing is 39 x 9.5 trillion kilometers away. The quickest buggy we can currently manage to fire into space, so far as I know is the acronym free Juno probe that tops out under 350,000 kph. 
By way of comparison, we're only a stones throw 7.5 billion k's from Pluto. 

Interstellar travel will - at least for flesh and bone primates - forever remain the stuff of science fiction, end of.
Best we could hope is to download our conscious selves into some kind of avatar and keep the batteries charged for however long it takes to truck 370 trillion light years to the lazily named TRAPPIST 1.


----------



## Airgead (24/2/17)

39 light years. Pretty much in our backyard... Cosmically speaking. 

Speed wise the fastest spacecraft at launch was new horizons (the Pluto mission) that clocked in at 58000km/h. Juno is 265000 relative to the earth but only because it is whizzing around in Jupiter's huge gravity well (which is kind of cheating).

There is a sun probe planned for next year that will get up to 450000 but only because it will be plunging directly into the sun at the time. So again.. Cheating somewhat. 

Breakthrough starshot is a plan to use a laser pumped solar sail to accelerate a flock of 1 gram spacecraft (maybe each carrying someone's avatar in slico) to 0.1C giving a trip time of 40 years to proximia centauri or 390 years to Trappist1....


----------



## Dave70 (24/2/17)

Perhaps the universe isn't as big or as old as we think anyway. What we need is a reliable eyewitness, to know _for_ certain that is.
Some fascinating and incisive points are discussed here.

https://answersingenesis.org/astronomy/starlight/does-distant-starlight-prove-the-universe-is-old/

_excerpt:_
*That is why, ultimately, the only way to know about the past for certain is to have a reliable historic record written by an eyewitness. That is exactly what we have in the Bible.*


----------



## Airgead (24/2/17)

Well... I'm convinced.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (24/2/17)

Dave70 said:


> Perhaps the universe isn't as big or as old as we think anyway. What we need is a reliable eyewitness, to know _for_ certain that is.
> Some fascinating and incisive points are discussed here.
> 
> https://answersingenesis.org/astronomy/starlight/does-distant-starlight-prove-the-universe-is-old/
> ...


They'd love this!

http://www.livescience.com/57674-bag-like-animal-is-human-ancestor.html


----------



## Dave70 (24/2/17)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> They'd love this!
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/57674-bag-like-animal-is-human-ancestor.html


I think the lineage is hard to overlook. 


"If that was the case, then any waste material would simply have been taken out back through the mouth,


----------



## Mardoo (24/2/17)

Made my day Dave70!

The clam is a morphological favourite of mine. Its colon runs though the middle of its heart. The action of the heart causes excretion of waste. Love is shit. If you're a clam.


----------



## TheWiggman (3/3/17)

You city slickers can have your million dollar views of bricks, here's a view tonight from my backyard and it cost a lot less than that.


----------



## Curly79 (3/3/17)

What's the little greens rows there wigg?


----------



## TheWiggman (3/3/17)

Majestic turd water from the septic


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/4/17)

Not going to put this in the rant thread, after a pleasant day in the garden, settled down last night to read the newspaper, house prices in Melbourne and Sydney continuing to rise, levy on foreign ownership not making any difference because it is still cheaper for Mr Wong in China to pay that levy and continue to buy in our market.
Our big new shiny computer which serves the tax office and Centrelink recently sent out the amount one owes in Land Tax, this computer seems to be casting a wide net snaring those who no longer own that land and it is up to them to show that they no longer own that land, same thing happened in the quest to catch the dole bludgers. Cast a wide enough net and leave it up to the recipients of the dole to explain the reason why they are on disability or Centrelink payments.
While I have no complaints about paying land tax, I wonder what Mr Wong will do with his letter saying he owes land tax on the investment property he bought, and how does the tax office collect from a foreign investor?


----------



## Bridges (3/4/17)

Hopefully they either snag him at the airport when he tries to visit, or they just sell his place, take the tax and forward the rest of the cash on to him...


----------



## TheWiggman (4/4/17)

I've taken too long to say this but wide eyed, you need to stop using commas and use full stops often instead of separating sentences by paragraph.
Whew, I feel like I've lifted a huge weight off my shoulders.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/4/17)

My father in law is a senior lecturer in English and also a wine buff, I love mispronouncing wines, he always corrects me. Pinot Noir is my favourite, say it as read, gives him the shits something solid.


----------



## Dave70 (4/4/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> My father in law is a senior lecturer in English and also a wine buff, I love mispronouncing wines, he always corrects me. Pinot Noir is my favourite, say it as read, gives him the shits something solid.


When you arrive at the table with your signature dish, do you say 'and now, my piece of resistance!'


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/4/17)

Bridges said:


> Hopefully they either snag him at the airport when he tries to visit, or they just sell his place, take the tax and forward the rest of the cash on to him...


Well if Mr Wong never visits Australia, the tax office would have to put a caveat on his house to stop him selling it. Though he probably would pay his land tax it would only be peanuts to him. It was just a thought that occured to me about how the ATO enforces overseas investors paying their dues.



Dave70 said:


> When you arrive at the table with your signature dish, do you say 'and now, my piece of resistance!'


**** I am going to have to use that one. :lol:


----------



## Bridges (4/4/17)

Not a subject I know much about WEAL but given a local council can sell my property to recoup unpaid rates, surely the ATO can do something similar? I'd like to see Mr Wong actually contribute in some way.


----------



## manticle (4/4/17)

And mr wang, mr hung, mr hang sen, mrs chong, chang and chow.

Could just say foreign investors (who might also be from Switzerland) and cover all bases.


----------



## Dave70 (5/4/17)

manticle said:


> And mr wang, mr hung, mr hang sen, mrs chong, chang and chow. *Toby Wong*.
> 
> Could just say foreign investors (who might also be from Switzerland) and cover all bases.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toLH49NdHWA


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/4/17)

I wonder then, that instead of keeping up with the Jones' we should cover all bases by saying keeping up with the financially comfortable spendthrifts next door?

Cant be pigeon holing everyone with the name Jones now. :unsure:


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/4/17)

Dave70 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toLH49NdHWA


Haha Dave. Just occurred to me that movie had a Mr Wong and a Mr White.


----------



## manticle (5/4/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> I wonder then, that instead of keeping up with the Jones' we should cover all bases by saying keeping up with the financially comfortable spendthrifts next door?
> 
> Cant be pigeon holing everyone with the name Jones now. :unsure:


Exactly the same


----------



## eungaibitter1 (6/4/17)

Had some of the Mrs Chow last night. It was good.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/4/17)

Bridges said:


> Not a subject I know much about WEAL but given a local council can sell my property to recoup unpaid rates, surely the ATO can do something similar? I'd like to see Mr Wong actually contribute in some way.


Reading in the Sunday paper Mr Wong and Friends have received $2.7 million in fines for trying to scoot around the rules for overseas buyers, no doubt the tax office has it all in hand. Again the ATO is going to come down on the black economy, I wonder how many people don't know how much information is stored about their movements and the vehicles they purchase in their big new shiny computer.


----------



## Dave70 (11/4/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Reading in the Sunday paper Mr Wong and Friends have received $2.7 million in fines for trying to scoot around the rules for overseas buyers, no doubt the tax office has it all in hand. Again the ATO is going to come down on the black economy, I wonder how many people don't know how much information is stored about their movements and the vehicles they purchase in their big new shiny computer.


Well back in the day I might pick up the telephone and say, hey WEAL, come over to my house for a quite beer and we'll sit on my newly constructed veranda where we can get a nice view of my brand new, personally imported luxury car.
These days you just take a selfie standing in front of these things (with a short, detailed narrative and suitable emoticon or course) and post it on all forms of social media. Cos whats the point of owning / doing awesome shit unless the world knows, right?
The ATO etc could get by with a ******* Commodore 64 and spiral notepad.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/4/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> My father in law is a senior lecturer in English and also a wine buff, I love mispronouncing wines, he always corrects me. Pinot Noir is my favourite, say it as read, gives him the shits something solid.


My father is a school teacher...still corrects me on gramma, pronunciation and spelink...so I fell your pain

and its Shiraz...not sirah


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/4/17)

Dave70 said:


> Well back in the day I might pick up the telephone and say, hey WEAL, come over to my house for a quite beer and we'll sit on my newly constructed veranda where we can get a nice view of my brand new, personally imported luxury car.
> These days you just take a selfie standing in front of these things (with a short, detailed narrative and suitable emoticon or course) and post it on all forms of social media. Cos whats the point of owning / doing awesome shit unless the world knows, right?
> The ATO etc could get by with a ******* Commodore 64 and spiral notepad.


I still use a spiral notepad... Best things ever invented...and thank god they still make 2B pencils


----------



## Airgead (11/4/17)

2B...Or not 2B. That is the question. Is it nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of broken points? Or to use a Biro?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/4/17)

Biro... Pffft


----------



## TheWiggman (15/4/17)

Reading Beer and Brewer magazine (first mag in ages, a good read) and found this entertaining excerpt -


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/4/17)

Hey, you know I'm a DJ, right? Isn't that all you need to know to be able to judge my opinion?


----------



## Droopy Brew (18/4/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Hey, you know I'm a DJ, right? Isn't that all you need to know to be able to judge my opinion?


Yep.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/5/17)

If anyone here who is a competent AG brewer *and *a competent AG distiller felt like starting a PM conversation with me, it would be appreciated. I am trying to get my head around a few small details - there seems to be comparatively less concrete/consistent mashing details in this other dark realm, although I am sure I can just use beersmith and my existing gear for stage 1 of the must-not-be-mentioned process. Thanks in advance. Apologies for this brief interruption.


----------



## manticle (6/5/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> Yep.


My partner was one of the alien puppeteers on that. I was the caterer. Opening scene shot at the warehouse we both lived in in North Melbourne (next to Weston Milling on Munster Tce)
Fun times.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/5/17)

manticle said:


> My partner was one of the alien puppeteers on that. I was the caterer. Opening scene shot at the warehouse we both lived in in North Melbourne (next to Weston Milling on Munster Tce)
> Fun times.


Now that is a story to tell the grandkids

And love the Disco biscuit reference


----------



## manticle (6/5/17)

You try tellin' the young people of today that an' they won't believe ya.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/5/17)

I am starting to believe that somewhere out there is a think tank with a dark sense of humour. Alice Eve was branded a racist for having her hair in corn braid style while holidaying in Jamaica, and it was classed as, 'cultural appropriation'.
I am going to get really medieval with my racist ass, today I shall make a Spicy Jamaican Ginger Cake and a Lamb Rogan Josh, that'll fuckem.


----------



## Bridges (30/5/17)

Holy crap! I just looked at an article about Alice Eve as I had no idea what or who you were talking about. This means my future dreams of visiting Belgium are clearly racist, the litres of cultural appropriation I am planning on will probably be tantamount to being in the KKK or something...


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I am starting to believe that somewhere out there is a think tank with a dark sense of humour.


Is it the PHAA? 

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/in-depth/terror/doctors-dismiss-islams-link-to-terrorism/news-story/bb5e3193985c150715c45b836204d53c




http://www.heraldsun.com.au/blogs/andrew-bolt/health-association-now-apologists-for-islam/news-story/5ad86a24e234693ff93540f9b3954c6a


----------



## manticle (30/5/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I am starting to believe that somewhere out there is a think tank with a dark sense of humour. Alice Eve was branded a racist for having her hair in corn braid style while holidaying in Jamaica, and it was classed as, 'cultural appropriation'.
> I am going to get really medieval with my racist ass, today I shall make a Spicy Jamaican Ginger Cake and a Lamb Rogan Josh, that'll fuckem.


To be fair, the term 'think' isn't exactly relevant when used about instagram users as reported by the sun.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/5/17)

Dave70 said:


> Is it the PHAA?
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/in-depth/terror/doctors-dismiss-islams-link-to-terrorism/news-story/bb5e3193985c150715c45b836204d53c
> 
> ...


Could well be, but there is definitely someone out there making humour out of little known racist links.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIVB3DdRgqU


----------



## Dave70 (7/6/17)

Wow. Mr popular..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/17)

You got the same as me


----------



## WarmerBeer (8/6/17)

Is there a unique achievement for having your account banned?

Just asking for a friend.


----------



## Airgead (8/6/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You got the same as me



Same here... I looked up the trophies. Apparently we have them all. Maximum achievement reached. We can go no further. 

Do we hang up our boots and retire at the top of our games?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/17)

I feel like we peaked way to early


----------



## Airgead (8/6/17)

Quite right... We could be so much better but we are being constrained by the structure of the game.

We should invent a new game where we can achieve our true potential. Or the admins could put in some more trophies for us to obsessively collect. Whatever is easiest.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/6/17)

WarmerBeer said:


> Is there a unique achievement for having your account banned?
> 
> Just asking for a friend.



Which account?


----------



## Dave70 (9/6/17)

Airgead said:


> Quite right... We could be so much better but we are being constrained by the structure of the game.
> 
> We should invent a new game where we can achieve our true potential. Or the admins could put in some more trophies for us to obsessively collect. Whatever is easiest.



Yes. 113 does seem to be somewhat of an arbitrary number. 
After some intensive research, Ive discovered, according to wiki '113 is the natural number following 112 and preceding 114.' Astonishing, I know, but inconclusive. 
I'd like some more trophies. 

And my avatar is all low res. Somebody do something.


----------



## Airgead (9/6/17)

Dave70 said:


> Yes. 113 does seem to be somewhat of an arbitrary number.
> After some intensive research, Ive discovered, according to wiki '113 is the natural number following 112 and preceding 114.' Astonishing, I know, but inconclusive.
> I'd like some more trophies.
> 
> And my avatar is all low res. Somebody do something.


Come on... Give poor old 113 it's due..


It is the 30th prime number (following 109 and preceding 127), so it can only be divided by one and itself. 113 is a Sophie Germain prime,[1] a Chen prime[2] and a Proth prime as it is a prime number of the form 7 × 24 + 1. 113 is also an Eisenstein prime with no imaginary part and real part of the form 3n-1. In base 10, this prime is a primeval number,[3]and a permutable prime with 131 and 311.
113 is a highly cototient number[4] and a centered square number.[5]
355/113 approximates pi to six decimal places, with an error of less than 1/1133. This means that 113/355 approximates the reciprocal of pi.


----------



## Mardoo (9/6/17)

Airgead said:


> This means that 113/355 approximates the reciprocal of pi.


NICE!


----------



## Bridges (9/6/17)

I'd prefer that my trophy points were in binary format 1110001 looks so much more impressive.


----------



## manticle (9/6/17)

I'd prefer mine were sent away to people in need.

On Venus


----------



## madpierre06 (12/7/17)

Real proud dad moment yesterday when the young bloke (22) in the space of half an hour, based on a couple of notes both times as I'm listening to music on the phone, goes "Isn't that Stairway to Heaven" and "Isn't That Bat Out of Hell"....ya know you've done your job well.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/9/17)

Where I get my haircut in Springvale, (I go for the $10 cut now the $8 ones were a bit rough) each time I go in, it is a hairdressers, the owner asks,'Haircut' and I have noticed every male who goes in there it's always the same question, 'Haircut'.
Which leaves me to wonder what other services are being made available, she is Vietnamese who looks like she has seen the seedier side of life, though she does have a great sense of humour. Next time I go in I am either going to say, in reply to haircut, 'No massage' to which I will expect a reply of, 'Out of the door line on the left one towell each'.


----------



## Grott (19/9/17)

Surely "Bigusdickus" would apply?


----------



## Camo6 (19/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Where I get my haircut in Springvale, (I go for the $10 cut now the $8 ones were a bit rough) each time I go in, it is a hairdressers, the owner asks,'Haircut' and I have noticed every male who goes in there it's always the same question, 'Haircut'.
> Which leaves me to wonder what other services are being made available, she is Vietnamese who looks like she has seen the seedier side of life, though she does have a great sense of humour. Next time I go in I am either going to say, in reply to haircut, 'No massage' to which I will expect a reply of, 'Out of the door line on the left one towell each'.




Just admit it wasn't the stylish pics in the window that drew you to paying more money for a men's cut.
It's not the shrew that goes sniffing for the weasel...


----------



## Dave70 (20/9/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Where I get my haircut in Springvale, (I go for the $10 cut now the $8 ones were a bit rough) each time I go in, it is a hairdressers, the owner asks,'Haircut' and I have noticed every male who goes in there it's always the same question, 'Haircut'.
> Which leaves me to wonder what other services are being made available, she is Vietnamese who looks like she has seen the seedier side of life, though she does have a great sense of humour. Next time I go in I am either going to say, in reply to haircut, 'No massage' to which I will expect a reply of, 'Out of the door line on the left one towell each'.




I hope she calls your bluff. In that case, the $8 will certainly be a bit rough..


----------



## Grott (20/9/17)

What hasn’t been clarified, is which hairs are being cut?


----------



## Dave70 (6/12/17)

For those interested, there's a whole swag (see what I did..) about thirteen hours give or take, of the Bush Tucker Man series on this YT channel. I binge watched a bunch of them last Saturday night until the chromecast thingie seemed to malfunction. 
For all my bitching about _Auntie, _they've produced some of my favorite shows over the years.


----------



## Grott (6/12/17)

Did you enjoy Russel Coight Dave. I guess the series is on uTube but I’ve got them all on tapes. Really classics.


----------



## knot_gillty (6/12/17)

Grott said:


> Did you enjoy Russel Coight Dave. I guess the series is on uTube but I’ve got them all on tapes. Really classics.


----------



## Dave70 (6/12/17)

Grott said:


> Did you enjoy Russel Coight Dave. I guess the series is on uTube but I’ve got them all on tapes. Really classics.



He had is moments..


----------



## Dave70 (20/12/17)

More good viewing on SBS. The 10 part series (about 18 hours all up) by Historian Geoffrey Ward and directed by Ken Burns and Lynn Novick (score by Trent Reznor, there you go..) that chronicles the Vietnam war in more detail than any docco I ever watched, and I'm only two deep currently. Interviews with the people who lived it interspersed with archival footage from the politicians who controlled it and the it war itself presented in a totally, to my eye anyway, non partisan fashion. The aphorism 'the path to hell is paved with good intentions' could have been written for this whole saga. What a clusterfuck.
Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## knot_gillty (21/12/17)

Well, today is my last day of work for the year and I’m not back until 20/02/18!! A good 2 months off!! REALLY looking forward to it. Get in a bit of mead brewing, will hit malt junkie up to show me how to brew beer, head up the bush for a bit of camping in the swag (instead of caravanning..), fishing, hunting, head to the beach for a surf. 

So much to do, luckily so much spare time!! Haha. 

If I get a break I’ll also help out the father in law on his spud farm. Bit of cash in hand wouldn’t go astray!!


----------



## wynnum1 (21/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> More good viewing on SBS. The 10 part series (about 18 hours all up) by Historian Geoffrey Ward and directed by Ken Burns and Lynn Novick (score by Trent Reznor, there you go..) that chronicles the Vietnam war in more detail than any docco I ever watched, and I'm only two deep currently. Interviews with the people who lived it interspersed with archival footage from the politicians who controlled it and the it war itself presented in a totally, to my eye anyway, non partisan fashion. The aphorism 'the path to hell is paved with good intentions' could have been written for this whole saga. What a clusterfuck.
> Just in time for Christmas.


Good doco was told the reason the United States have so many wars is they need to keep the poor uneducated off the streets and big profits in making all those bombs.


----------



## Red Baron (21/12/17)

The War museum in Hanoi is also good for a different perspective on the 'American War'. A cornerstone of the american economy is the arms industry- they spend billions on stockpiling munitions, then have to get rid of them every 15-20 years or so to make way for the next stockpile.


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/17)

The American War indeed. Been a few of those around the place. Trump is looking for a new one.

I’m reminded of this song:

“Let’s have a war, jack up the Dow Jones…”


----------



## Dave70 (21/12/17)

Mardoo said:


> The American War indeed. Been a few of those around the place. *Trump is looking for a new one*.
> 
> I’m reminded of this song:
> 
> “Let’s have a war, jack up the Dow Jones…”




Yeah, a civil one perhaps. Placards, bandannas and swearing at ten paces everybody..

The media however seems to be on high alert over 'rocket man' Kim and his ACME missiles. Fueled more with Trumps blustery tweets than actual facts. 
Now I know **** all about the strategy of nuclear war, but I know you better have more than one functioning, 100% reliable rocket. I suspect Kim probably has been advised (politely) of that also. Cos no matter if that missile flies like a bird, explodes on the pad or flops into the Sea of Japan, the Americans will know, and give or take forty minutes later, North Korean history will end.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/12/17)

I think there would be a big oop's from North Korea if the Americans had the capability of bringing down a missile. Something they would be keeping to themselves.


----------



## manticle (21/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Yeah, a civil one perhaps. Placards, bandannas and swearing at ten paces everybody..
> 
> The media however seems to be on high alert over 'rocket man' Kim and his ACME missiles. Fueled more with Trumps blustery tweets than actual facts.
> Now I know **** all about the strategy of nuclear war, but I know you better have more than one functioning, 100% reliable rocket. I suspect Kim probably has been advised (politely) of that also. Cos no matter if that missile flies like a bird, explodes on the pad or flops into the Sea of Japan, the Americans will know, and give or take forty minutes later, North Korean history will end.




Not sure on the veracity of the article I read recently (although it seemed reasonably comprehensive) but it suggested success rate in testing their short and medium range missiles was pretty high. I think they need long range to hit Tas and New York though.


----------



## Dave70 (21/12/17)

manticle said:


> Not sure on the veracity of the article I read recently (although it seemed reasonably comprehensive) but it suggested success rate in testing their short and medium range missiles was pretty high. I think they need long range to hit Tas and New York though.



Unfortunately, Tasmania is the the larger of the two targets. So I dunno, perhaps you want to begin hoarding tins of Coopers, white sugar and living in a hole in the backyard. 

http://www.comparea.org/AU_TS+r2552485


----------



## manticle (21/12/17)

I’ll take my chances with the rats and the strange meth addict who runs down my street while looking inside an open shopping bag.


----------



## manticle (21/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Unfortunately, Tasmania is the the larger of the two targets. So I dunno, perhaps you want to begin hoarding tins of Coopers, white sugar and living in a hole in the backyard.
> 
> http://www.comparea.org/AU_TS+r2552485


Try this one: 
www.comparea.org/AU_TS+US_NY


----------



## Stouter (21/12/17)

manticle said:


> the strange meth addict who runs down my street while looking inside an open shopping bag.


You've got one too!? Maybe they're related. Mine also wears a purple cape and likes checking mail boxes.


----------



## Dave70 (22/12/17)

manticle said:


> Try this one:
> www.comparea.org/AU_TS+US_NY



I meant this 'island'. Clearly this is a somewhat older rendition..







We also have a meth addict near my workshop who pops up about every week or two pushing a shopping trolley and directing traffic. And apparently addressing an invisible audience. Or it could be Jesus.


----------



## wynnum1 (22/12/17)

No need for rockets just hide on a air plane or ship or could even do what the Japanese did world war 2 hydrogen balloon they did actually kill someone in the United States now they have gps to see where the balloon is.. 
The United States like to fight there wars against inferior opposition.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Or it could be Jesus.



Most likely Jesus...bit like when Adolf came back to the future


----------



## Dave70 (22/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Most likely Jesus...bit like when Adolf came back to the future




Wow. When I was in Germany we were warned not to even yell the Stralian stanza _Oi! Oi! Oi! _because it sounded to similar to _heil! heil! heil!_
Who said the Germans haven't got a sense of humor..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/17)

Them Crazy Germans

But you have to admit...that clip had an awesome backing track


----------



## Dave70 (22/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Them Crazy Germans
> 
> But you have to admit...that clip had an awesome backing track



You're right. Kind of had that kind of 'Winds of change' feel about it.
'Ah, come here Adolf, lets just forgive and forget!'

Probably would have went with this myself..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> You're right. Kind of had that kind of 'Winds of change' feel about it.
> 'Ah, come here Adolf, lets just forgive and forget!'
> 
> Probably would have went with this myself..




Dave..You old sweetheart

Pass me another VB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/17)

And I had a few Bourbons later


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> I meant this 'island'. Clearly this is a somewhat older rendition..




Yes, the tell tale sign is that the red and white mast has gone.


----------



## manticle (23/12/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Most likely Jesus...bit like when Adolf came back to the future


----------



## wynnum1 (30/12/17)

*Not much fun in Stalingrad,*


----------



## Droopy Brew (3/1/18)

Dave70 said:


> Wow. When I was in Germany we were warned not to even yell the Stralian stanza _Oi! Oi! Oi! _because it sounded to similar to _heil! heil! heil!_
> Who said the Germans haven't got a sense of humor..



How many Germans does it take to change a lightbulb?

One, ve are efficient and dont have ze humour.


----------



## Dave70 (17/1/18)

I hear Oprah is toying with the idea of running for president. Why not I say. The office of president couldn't be any more of a laughing stock.

Cringy platitudes, emotion on demand, pseudoscience and a new car (check under your seat for a key) for everybody!


----------



## goomboogo (17/1/18)

How dare you claim Oprah is pusher of pseudoscience. 'The Secret' is a rigorously tested, scientifically supported program that will change your life. I found a copy under a chair and my world changed enormously. As soon as President Winfrey gives Netanyahu and Abbas a copy of The Secret, peace in the middle-east will be assured.


----------



## Dave70 (17/1/18)

goomboogo said:


> How dare you claim Oprah is pusher of pseudoscience. 'The Secret' is a rigorously tested, scientifically supported program that will change your life. I found a copy under a chair and my world changed enormously. As soon as President Winfrey gives *Netanyahu and Abbas *a copy of The Secret, peace in the middle-east will be assured.



Couple that with the mediation skills of newly appointed sectary of state, Dr Phil and it will be hands across the West Bank.


----------



## Zorco (18/1/18)

i read meditation


----------



## Tony (19/1/18)

The perfect American president would be The Rock


----------



## Mardoo (19/1/18)

President Rock. Nice.


----------



## goomboogo (19/1/18)

As if a former actor would ever be elected as PUSA. It could never happen.


----------



## Dave70 (19/1/18)

Tony said:


> The perfect American president would be The Rock



He's not lesbian enough.


----------



## mondestrunken (19/1/18)

What these Europeans need to realise is that when the mercury hits 40 no-one in Australia plays tennis, we drink beer on the lounge and watch others play it.


----------



## Dave70 (1/3/18)

Hey inkbird winners, how you going with you new units? Since I didn't win one, I'm thinking of buying one myself an would like a little feedback.


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/3/18)

^ i won the 4 probe bbq thermometer which is on its way via post. Actually have no need for it, was hoping for the temp controller. Wins a win though


----------



## Digga (2/3/18)

I'll swap you one? Didn't win but have a use for the BBQ thing


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/3/18)

^ what do you have?


----------



## petesbrew (13/6/18)

Ladies and Lads
In case anyone wants to do some tastings this Saturday, 16th July 2018
my band The Dead Set, is playing at Staves Brewery with the Dirty Winter and We Are Not Robots.
Free entry.
Get on it!
I may not have my beer in a brewery, but dammit this should be fun.


----------

